# Bleach: Dark Future Role Play Thread



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2010)

OOC THREAD

THIS IS THE RP THREAD
*Rules:*
*No Spamming:*Every post should be at least a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:*If anyone here does choose to Godmode there character will be ignored.If anyone sees Godmodding that I miss pm the post.
*No OOC Convo:*Us the OOC thread for that.
*Be Nice:*We don't need people being mean to one another this is a friendly RP.


Have fun RPing!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2010)

"You're joking, right? Please tell me you're joking."

Isis Neith sighed, and rubbed a hand against her temple. She would have used both hands, but the other was busy holding a bokken, preventing the fellow academy student she was sparring with from pushing forward.

He actually had both hands on his, and was trying his best to overwhelm Isis, who was holding him back casually with a single hand.

Monstrous physical strength was her thing, she'd pretty quickly demonstrated she was a beast when she joined the academy. Doing fairly well in other regards, Isis's largest failing was that she was an overconfident jerk.

Case in point, her current showcase match.

"Okay, if you're not actually going to try, I'm going to end this here and now," she sighed again. Her opponent jumped back and changed his stance, raising his bokken into a defensive position.

Isis took a step forward, raised hers, and brought it down his head. His bokken snapped as Isis went right through it.

"You've been in the same academy year as me for six years," she shrugged her shoulders, stepping back as the student slumped. "You should know by now that I'm freakishly strong. Normal defense does. not. work."

"You're being overconfident, Isis," the instructor spoke from the sidelines. "That strength of yours isn't going to solve all your problems."

"It has so far," Isis retorted. "If I'm going to hone my skills, I need to be pushed. I am not being pushed here."

Most of the other students glared at her, well fed up with the showing offs of the loud mouthed, brash and all together way too strong for her own good outer Rukongai woman.

Isis had crash landed into Rukongai's 73rd District six odd years ago, and immediately made a name for herself by being freakishly strong. Even now as a budding Shinigami student, in skill she might be out classed, but in raw strength she remained the top.

That combined with her outstanding arrogance did little to endear her to others.

She didn't give a shit.

The instructor sighed, waved her off, had someone take the student she just beat unconscious the infirmary, and ordered up the next pair to spar. Isis sat by herself and watched closely, studying their moves. The few times she was silent were the most worrying.

It was when she was thinking hardest.

What about, no one asked or really wanted to know.

~~~

"Rargh!"

The high screech of the feline Hollow chased off the small scavengers, hoping to get a piece of the meal. R?n Ifrit hung from the head of a Huge Hollow, clawing at its mask and trying to put a sharp nail into its eyes. The Hollow, for its part, was having one hell of a time trying to get her off. No matter how much it struggled, R?n was able to maintain her hold, clawing all over its face. Frustrated, the Huge Hollow began to run, as fast as it could.

R?n continued to bat at is mask, trying to do any damage she could. This huge lump was no match for her. Or so she thought. When it ran straight through one of the underground pillars, busting through it with raw strength, R?n was forced to rethink her opinion, as she went flying with the rocky debris. Yowling loudly, she jumped the Hollow again, this time digging her claws into its leg, intent on climbing back up to the mask to finish the job.

When the Hollow again tried to strike her, that was the moment a third Hollow, watching from the darkness, fired two spines directly through the Huge Hollow's eye sockets. It dropped instantly.

R?n, immediately believing the Hollow to have fallen from the wounds she inflicted upon it, happily began to feast. She didn't notice the other Hollow, the small hedgehog, lumber up on the other side of the Huge Hollow and also feed itself.

This was only the beginning, of course. But it was a fine beginning for a spitfire like herself. More fights, as many as she could have. That was how it would be. Without a doubt.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2010)

Academy- Sword Training class-

AKuma had sat by patiently and waited for his name to be called. "That Isis bitch, thinks she's all fuckin that." He grumbled to himself, he never bothered much with showing off his strength in class, usually because he never made it to the end of the match. He was always disqualified for not using his bokken. "Alright, Next match." The instructor finally called Akuma and some other guy, about twice Akuma's size. 

"Hehehe, Make it fun asshole!" Akuma laughed to himself. "Fucking shrimp." The man grumbled. "Oi, not all of us are freakishly tall, i'm only 5'10!" He laughed. "Start!" With the instructors words the large man lifted up his bokken and slashed downward, Akuma rolled out of the way and smacked the giants knee. "Hey, that's not a legal shot! this is kendo training!" Akuma just waved him off and continued fighting.

The wall of muscle went for a piercing strike this time, Akuma turned sideways and smacked the mans jaw this time. "AKUMA! That move is not legal in kendo!" The instructor shouts again. "Yeah, yeah whatever." Akuma waved him off again. "You're getting on my nerves shrimp." The giant grumbled. "Oh, Sorry, Was I annoying you by not taking your hits? Do forgive me!" He snickered.

"Don't speak to me that way trash!!!!" The man swung his Bokken with all his might and both hands, Akuma dodged, jumped up, grabbed his hair and slammed the big man into the ground. "YOU BASTARD!" before the large man can swing his bokken again, the instructor grabs it. "That's enough, AKuma, that was 3 fouls you are disqualified from the match." The academy student just smirked. "Oh well~~" He laughed and took his seat while the instructor called the next group.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2010)

Isis turned an eye on Akuma. She'd only rumbled with him twice so far, and that was only in matches. He kept getting disqualified before the two could really get into it. She remembered the smarting feeling from her left shoulder from their first round. He was different from the others. He was one of the ones who would break into their own.

She really wanted to fight him.

But nonsanctioned fights between Academy students were forbidden, and the instructions seemed to have a sixth sense for interrupting them.

She and he both had their eyes set on Eleventh Division, she knew that. So whenever he fought, she watched him intently, learning his style. Because if she couldn't get it down, when they did fight, there was every chance he could kill her. She expected him to be doing the same.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 17, 2010)

-Ryuu-

Ryuu streched out his arms before bring them behide his neck and began heading to the school walking at a steady and relaxed pace. "Hopefully wont be late today, teachers can be such a bother sometimes. Even when your only like two minutes late."He muttered to himself silently.

After that he kept silent continuing to head for school. Hopefully, no classes would drag today. Especially sciences which he hated but ironically, it was where he got the best grades, no that the others wern't good. ~Only if they did archery, as a sport in school. That'll be easy.~


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2010)

While watching the other matches Akuma can almost feel Isis's eyes glaring at him. He figured the bitch was aiming for the 11th division, if that was true then he figured she knew HE was aiming for the 11th division. "Which makes that bitch all the more trouble." He thought to himself, reaching into his pocket he pulls out a stick of beef jerky and begins to much down on it. "Probably thinkin of a way to take me out before graduation to make sure she gets in." 

His lines of thinking were more along, assassination then actually Isis honestly wanting to fight him. "Got news for you bitch." He turned his eyes to her, He would keep his thoughts to himself for now. "I ain't going down like that." He grinned at her, bits of meet stuck in his teeth. "I'll fuckin slaughter ya when the time comes, They've got hand to hand fights too and beaten the tar outta a class mate aint illegal."

The instructor turns his head towards Akuma. "Mr.Seinaru, Where did you get that?" He pointed at Akuma's beef jerky. "Shirt pocket." he answered back, ripping another chunk off of the stick. "The academy sanctioned wardrobe does not include pockets on your shirts." Akuma nodded. "I know, that's why i put one inside." He opened up his shirt and revealed a secret pocket stuffed with dried meats.

"Mr. Seinaru, I would like you to stay after class and meet me in the Academy chief's office." Akuma sighed, he was used this by now. He always got in trouble because he didn't follow the rules, but how was having meat hidden in your shirt against the rules? "How can you deny the deliciousness of meat?" he thought to himself, taking the last bite of the jerkey and savoring the sweet flavor of meat as it melded with his taste buds.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2010)

Isis smiled to herself, thinking her own thoughts, and continued on with the days lessons. Kidou in the afternoon. She was proficient in it, her Reiatsu seemed to enjoy manifesting itself in strong bursts, allowing her to hit quite heavily with the right timing, but since Eleventh Division completely shunned it, she didn't particularly care how she did one way or the other.

It was just another part of the trial to get through, before the real fun began.

And it would be beginning soon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2010)

Kido Class-

  ?No.? Isis was in the first group to test her skills at Kido, the job was to hit a target with a low level spell and Isis had nailed hers, Akuma was to go in the second group but he simply sat in his place. ?What do you mean no?? The instructor for this class was a female; she was very pretty and had long flowing red hair. ?It?s kido, you have to pass the kido course if you want to graduate!? Akuma shook his head.

  ?I hate Kiddo, Kido is for pussies. See!? He pointed at all the women in class. ?There are far more-? CRACK! The instructor smacked him and caused him to fall backward. ?F..fuckin ow.? He rubbed his chin. ?You would do well to remember that by mastering kido you can take it steps further and be able to increase your physical damage by maintaining steady flows of spirit to your hands.?

  Akuma simply picked his nose. ?Boring, Kido sucks.? He replied. ?I will fail you and send you back to first year academy to take nothing but kido courses if you can?t pass this year!? She shouts. ?Damned bitch.? Akuma grumbled and stood up. ?Whatever, Alright, Kido.? He sighed, held up his hands, did the damned chant and BOOOM!!! The spell blew up in his face.

  Course, he was lucky enough to nearly take out the teacher with him. ?Hehehe, Fucking right bitch.? He coughed and wiped the blood off his face. ?G?go? to the chiefs? office?? She grumbled, falling to the ground. ?YES! TOOK THE BITCH OUT!? Akuma did a triumphant pose, Then was escorted to the Chief?s office? for the second time that day.

  -Academy Chief director?s office-

  ?Akuma, Why is it you can?t seem to stay out of trouble?? The chief was an old man, probably as old as that captain commander maybe even older. But he was no where near as powerful as a captain. He had long flowing white hair and a long white beard, kinda looked like Merlin actually. ?What?s wrong with wantin to fight like a real man? HUH!?? Akuma shouts. ?You take the ideals of the 11th division too seriously; you?re not even a member yet.?

  ?YET!? Akuma smirked. ?I don?t like being forced to learn somthin I ain?t gonna use.? The chief nodded. ?So, you think it?s because you wont use Kido, so you don?t wan?t to learn to do it? However, what if you were placed in a division that thrives on kido? What would you do?? Akuma blinked. ?Kill them all sir.? He responded sarcastically. ?Look, learn the kido, use it, don?t use it. But have the skill and be able to graduate alright?? 

  Akuma grumbled. ?And about that pocket of meat you keep?. Do you have any dried deer?? He asked. ?Hehehe, You?re not so bad after all chief.? He smirked. ?But no, you can?t any.? He answered. ?Just a nibble?? The chief asked. ?No, my dried meat!?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 17, 2010)

He woundered through the gates of Karakura High and looked at the building, he always found it to be a rafer dull thing. Their was little colour to it or anything of interest, not to himself at least. If it was down to him he would of at least painted it a diffirent colour... if it was painted at all.

He took one last look around the grounds searching for anyone or someone he knew, or maybe someone just to try and approch and talk to.

Soon coming across Akira, "Erm... Hi Akira or is their something else that you'd prefer me to call you?"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2010)

Kioshi walked at a steady pace with a book in his hands not paying attention to where he was going. The last time he looked up from the book he on his way to kido class. His stormy gray eyes never left from the book he was reading as he walked. The book was titled _"Zanpaktou for Dummies" _. It was recommended by one of the teachers at the academy and so far it answered all the questions he'd had.

Kioshi was a fifth year academy student hoping to get into the second division. He was forced by his father to join as all the males in his family were members of the Gotei 13. Though his face shows no worry for the time being in the back of his mind he can't help, but feel his going to be a dissapointment to his father.

_"I would much rather be in Hakuda class seeing as my goal is joining the second division, but apparently all aspects matter" _Kioshi sighed a little, but never taking his eyes off his book. He always felt that maybe the noble life wasn't for him and that he should go and live a more quiet life. He felt that they as in his parents wanted to much out of him and he just couldn't live up to the expectations. Though once or twice he has mangaed to trick himself.

"So....all I have to do is train with my sword and......talk to it? In order to learn it's name?" Seemed like a rather odd method, but the book says this is how it's done so who was he to question as he closed it and placed it in his back pocket.

"This....is going to be a real pain."

_Minutes later_
Kioshi walked into kido class to see the spectale in front of him. Akuma getting scolded and sent to the office, which wasn't that big of a surprise. "Hey! get into position class has already started!" An instructor screamed startling Kioshi. "Y-yes sir!" He shouted back stumbling to get into line.

It was going to be a long day.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2010)

Akira?s Adoptive home- 
?RUFF!? Kazen barks, indicating to Akira it was time to get up. ?Urghh? Kazen, you?re too loud in the mornings.? Akira rolled out of bed and pat the dogs head, Kazen simply licked his masters hand and turned around, in a few moments he turned with Akira?s uniform, placed on a bag and pulled by  a string. ?I don?t remember teaching you that.? Akira rubbed the back of his head. ?Ruff~!? Kazen seemed to smile as he barked.

Akira stands up and pops his back, a long scar running down his spine and pajama pants holding on loosely. ?Alright, Alright, I?ll go get ready for school.? He sighed and pet Kazen once more, picking up his clothes and changing quickly before heading down the steps and out the front door. ?RUFF!!? Kazen shouts from the window. ?Yeah you have a good day too.? Akira thought to himself.

Kazen was just about the only friend he had in the world, he got him just before his grandpa?s death and the two have been inseparable since. If he was allowed, he would bring Kazen to school with him but Karakura high doesn?t allow dogs on campus. ?Sigh, I hate school.? He let out a deep breath and within a twenty minute walk arrived at school. 

Today was pretty much like every day, He wouldn?t talk to anyone, Too much of a chance that they?d find out he?s damaged and would just leave him like everyone else did. But during his little inner ramblings a kid showed up and greeted him. Erm... Hi Akira or is their something else that you'd prefer me to call you?" Akira just turned to him .?D?do. do I know you?? He gulped, the bell was still a few minutes from ringing, he wanted to get out of this situation rather quickly? he wasn?t comfortable around people.




With Akuma-


After his little chat with the head honcho of the academy, Akuma passed by the school lockers. Class was still ongoing and he was getting a bit of a plan forming in his head. ?Let?s see, Schedule.? He pulled out a class schedule and noted that next Saturday was the schools ?Home day? A day where you get the chance to return home for a little while. ?This is perfect, Fight?s aint? sanctioned by the school on campus, but they can?t stop off campus fights.? He smirked and rushed to his locker.

[FONT=&quot]Grabbing a piece of paper and a pencil he began to write down a letter. ?Dear Isis, Next Saturday is the Home day for school, Meet me out in outer rukongai, district 91. I think we both know why. Signed Akuma.? He smirked and folded up the letter, writing ?Isis? On the front and finding her locker, slipping the note in. ?I Swear, I?ll beat that woman?s ass to the dirt!? He laughed and decided, today was a good day to skip Kido class[/FONT]


----------



## Kenju (Jan 17, 2010)

_Annoying ass school trying to make me class president without even checking out my grades,_ The blond haired boy thought to himself reminiscing about what happened yesterday. Even it was such a small thing he was pretty by the classes action to just elect him president, because of his looks. He held his bag slacking over his shoulder with an irritated expression that he only used because no one else was around.

This was Kyohei and the only thing that usually kept him from trash talking everyone he met was with the sucker he always kept in his mouth. He was heading towards Karakura High School, which he would be okay with if it weren't for the lame uniforms they had to wear. Occasionally he would come into to the school with regular clothes with an excuse about pulling an old man out of a fire or something like that, _back in the old days me and the gang would caused hell in that piece of shit,....well if that shitty gang was any use at all._

After sucking on the candy for so long the taste started to fade away from mouth, which as expected annoyed him, "you gotta be fuckin me over here!" Soon after a cat came rubbing up against his leg looking at the sucker in the boys hand, "got a sweet tooth too huh?" He spoke kindly the feline and knelled down rubbing its head, "its bad for you though that...

"CATS CAN'T TALK!" with that Kyohei stuck the sucker onto its head and tossed it into a nearby tree. He smirked at his crime and pulled out a fresh sucker from his pocket and slid it into his mouth, "suck on that, pussy." A little joyful in him he heads on towards school, but an alarming voice stops him.

"Oh no! There's a cute little kitty stuck in this tree!" A brown haired girl in Karakura High uniform noticed the cat stuck in a tree which Kyohei just left from. _Just keep walking and the bitch won't notice me,_ hearing the voice he begins walking faster, trying to get away from the area before she could- "Oh Kyohei deary, its you!" she noticed the boy by his usual beautiful blond hair that all of the girl were familiar with,  hearing her he swore under his breath.

"Kyohei deary, could you please help this cute little kitty out of this tree?" she asked with puppy dogs eyes, seeming to be familiar with him, however Kyohei had no idea just who the hell this girl was. "Why I was already on my way to save the cute furry little thing," joy and happiness suddenly emerged on his face as he rubbed the back of his, switching personalities as he usually does. "Oh Kyohei deary your always so kindhearted," her eyes sparkled as she admired him walking towards the tree.

"Hey little guy come down here and I'll give you a sucker like mines!" he raised his arms out gracefully, ready to catch the animal, but all he got was a fur ball in the face. _You dirty stinking piece of fur shit!_, he kept his temper down before he would go and strangle the cat to death with his bare hands. "Well I guess we'll have to do it the hard way huh, little fella?" he wrapped his arms around the tree and quickly began climbing, even though his bad intentions were the only thing that was actually making him do it.

_You better fucking hope I don't make it up their you fury shit turd,..._


----------



## Cjones (Jan 18, 2010)

A black haired girl sticks her head out from around the corner eyeing her surroundings.

"Left - clear......Right - clear" she says to herself as she bolts around the corner down the hall. She quietly tip toed down the academy halls trying her best not to make a sound to alert any to her presence. It was no surprise that once again?Fumiko was late to class. This had been happening a lot more frequently, but she couldn?t help that she was a free spirit, someone who couldn?t be held down. ?Let?s see?I have sword training class?now? Argggh that class is so boring!? She complained to herself with disdain. ?Well?I guess it?s time to come up with the ole? ditching class trick?.

Fumiko carefully strolled down the long halls of the academy before reaching her destination ?Sword Training class? a hell on earth to Fumiko, but all classes were hell to her. She quietly poked her head in class to see the same old boring routine.

?Alright you academy kids par up and get into positions to spar!? The graying female instructor yelled. That?s all the reason Fumiko needed to skip as she put her plan into action. She placed her right hand outward toward the wall across from the class room and began a kido chant. Though she frequently skipped class her prowess in kido was not to be taken lightly. She was already in the early 40?s in bakudo and hado spells and was able to cast chantless spells from 1 ? 25.

"Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! Inferno and pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on to the south!" A giant orb of red light began forming into her palm as Fumiko began charging toward the wall. ?Hado 31: Shakkahō!? 

*BOOOM!*

A large explosion rang out sending Fumiko flying through the air and into one of the training dummies in sword class. Kids began flooding the hallway startled at the lout explosion that shook the halls of the academy. ?Girl?girl are you alright?? The senior female instructor asked helping her off the ground. _?Okay?now?s the time to put my acting skills to the test?_. Fumiko turned to the instructor with fear written all over her face. ?It-it-it was some kind of monster! I-it towered over me and before I could scream it shot some kind of red blast at me!? She screamed at the instructor. The kids went into a panic as Fumiko explained what had happened.

?Alright kids don?t? panic, I?m sure this isn?t a hollow attack or anything? Wrong words to use in this type of situation.

?A hollow?roaming the academy halls! What kind of security does this place have??

?I though this place was suppose to be safe!"

?I?m getting outta here before I get myself killed!?

?If only Sasuke was here he would save us all!?

The mass panic was dropped for a moment as eyes feel on a young raven haired bishe child. Fumiko took that moment to quietly sneak out of class and take a stroll down the hall. ?Ah?I never cease to amaze myself. I even wonder how I can come up with such plans?.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2010)

Serp was a nobody, he stayed to himself and didn't make much of a fuss. His dark dark shoulder length purple hair so dark it was almost black was covering most of his face. Serp was smart and sly but he never wanted to be more than an average shinigami so he never really spoke up in class or spoke when he wasn't meant to. But there was this one asshole that always seemed to rile Serp up. Serp didn't normally get angry at anything but this one guy who was like the polar opposite of Serp's mindset seemed to set him off.

This guy was loud, he bragged and showed off his brains he was grade A asshole. His blonde hair and strong green eyes had the ladies swooning and his skill had the teachers enthralled, but Serp just hated him more. Serp normally wrapped his feelings up but this one was one he could not rap up. 

Right now Serp was busy keeping a low profile he had just finished being ignored in a Kido class and was now walking along the corridors. 

-----
Morgana sat in her cell, the walls were padded and everything was quiet.

When she was sure noone was watching she spat out the pills. The pills were how they controlled her, they blocked out the voices and left he tired and drowsy, she didn't like that one bit.

Morgana was a beautiful girl, loved and adored by everyone who met her. Until one day when she was 12 she saw something something that rattled her brain. She swore she saw a monster rip a girl to shreds and eat her. It was then her life went downhill, noone believed her and then the voices started. 

She was diagnosed with PTSD and extreme schizophrenia. It was all fine until she swore she saw another monster and was caught running through school with a cleaver, that noone till this day knows where she got it. Now she was in Karakura mental home. For all the crazies, she didn't like the meds it dulled her all too much. She had refused the pills today and the voices started again. 

The voices were different they were her but they were not her, they spoke to her as if they were different people but they also spoke as if they were the same person.

They had many talks the voices could range from one person to a whole room of people sharing thoughts and ideas, but although they disagreed on something they all agreed that the monsters were real. Apart from that they always begged to be free, asking Morgana to let them out, but Morgana had no idea how. 

This day was the final day, Morgana had it all planned. She had stolen a key card from the guard and was now about to make a break for it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 18, 2010)

"No. Probly not, I kinda noticed, you dont like talking to the other students around here. Plus I'm... sort of new to this school still and the town. But anyway I'm Ryuu."He said looked at him woundering to himself why he seemed uneasy and avoided other pupils. He decided it was best not to ask incase it would cause a negative emotional reaction or was something he'd rafer not know.

As ussual he kept his cross on person but hidden being on a bracelet that he wore around his right wrist under his school uniform. He knew most would just think he was christian but he'd rafer not risk a confrontation with anyone or anything.

He leaned his shoulder aginste the wall calmly and added, "If your woundering how I knew your name. I kinda over heard it sometime ago. When walking past one of your lessons."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sent Aru*

*Hollow*

The pouring rain made the sky dye grey, The macabre atmosphere only added to the already tense situation. Dilipadated buildings and rusted cars stood still like statues in the empty city. Pavement cracked over years of erosion, Exposing itself to the harsh elements. Heavy breathing can be heard from one of the destroyed abandoned buildings of the city, Deep within the concrete structure sat a giant beast. Once human his turmoil and inability to let go of the life he once clung on to has turned him into what he is now.

A small group of Shinigami where in hot pursuit of the beast but had managed to almost completly lose track of him though they could sense his presence. The pitter patter of leaky pipes and the fleeing mice played to them like a winding orchestra waiting for the climatic battle. "Come out hollow!" the apparent leader of the small cell called out brandishing his unreleased zanpaktou near his face allowing the shimering light from the steel bounce on his face. The hollow quaked in fear with the men's voice, Shivering he himself wasn't too sure what has happened over the elasped time.

The only thing he is sure of is that they will kill him the moment they find him. "We know you're here" Another one added to the leaders beckoning, The hollow took a step back as he could feel there presence coming closer ascending each floor with more caution then before. "Leave me alone" The hollow muttered loud enough that only he and the passing rats could hear. The calls faded and everything grew silent, The hollow reached forward trying to get a better look when BOOOM!!

An explosion ripped through the floor where he was standing, Falling through he landed hard on his side causing a less then human cry. The men had used a Kido to launch a surprise attack. "THIS IS IT HOLLOW!" The first man came rushing swinging his sword with no remorse, The hollow dodged the first attack but wasn't as lucky as the man behind him landed a hit with his sword. "AAAAHHH!" The shockwaves of the scream pushed the men back a bit. "Don't faulter men this hollow must be vanquished" The leader spoke trying to increase the morale of his team.

"BE GONE!" Unleashing a bright blue kido the energy blast punched the beast through the wall sending him crashing to the streets below, A rusted car breaking his fall. "Leave..." The beast began to mutter as he separated himself from the bent metal that had suffered the wrath of gravity. "LEAVE ME ALONE!" The hollow roared unleashing a shower of crows that rushed the men engulfing them in makeshift darkness. When the birds finally dissapated the beast was no where to be found. The streets where empty once more.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sent Aru*

*Meeting*

Birds...The sound of singing birds peppered the already living forest. Some of the trees had been burnt due to a previous forest fire years ago though mother nature has her ways of healing even the most destructive injuries. Deep within it's sanctuary like darkness sat the hollow that had escape the Shinigami. His body felt like it was on fire as he clawed at it's skin trying to push the heat out. Flashes of a smiling girl, The sight of the crashing waves on a beach, The moments of passion being exchanged bombarded his mind as he gripped his newly formed skull.

"MAKE IT STOP!!" His booming voice made the surrounding birds fly away, Taking seats on new branches they watched in curiosity as the beast struggled with itself both internally and externally. "Wh-Who is she?" He asked himself trying to decipher the uncontrollable reel of movie like memories that entered his mind. "Wh-why do I know her?" The hollow asked once more clawing at the floor hoping that if he thought hard enough that he would remember but nothing.

The birds heads bobbed each side trying to understand the spectacle in front of them then flew off when they failed to come up with an answer. The rain had lighten a bit and had gone from a down pour to a refreshing drizzle. The hollow didn't even try to cover himself allow his burned body to soothe by the freezing water. The sky was crying with him or at least thats what he told himself. The vast emptiness in chest plagued him as he gave it a concerning stare, He at first believed it to be an injury but without any pain coming from it his thoughts slowly changed.

"What am i? Wh-what was I?" The hollow asked not able to find any answers further infuriating him. In a blind fit of rage he swung his arm easily ripping through the bark of a tree causing for it to topple over causing an even bigger flock a birds to clear out of the way. To his surprise a young girl sat on the floor in fear shaking from the falling tree aproaching her the girl back away. Her knee was skinned and blood was pouring down her leg, as he came closer she seemed to be afraid of him but with further inspection he had managed to save her from a wolf. 

The canine crushed under the tree bark lied motionlessly as the bottom feeders wasted no time in starting their feast. "Th-thank you mister" The girl said still shaken from the experience, The Hollows head bopped to the side "Mister...Is that my name?" He asked pointing to his cracked mask. The girl had no answer for the beast and he grew enraged again "IS THAT MY NAME!?" He called out this time causing the girl to get up and run away. He watched her dissapear into the darkness of the trees as the rain continued to pour.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2010)

> "No. Probly not, I kinda noticed, you dont like talking to the other students around here. Plus I'm... sort of new to this school still and the town. But anyway I'm Ryuu."He said looked at him woundering to himself why he seemed uneasy and avoided other pupils. He decided it was best not to ask incase it would cause a negative emotional reaction or was something he'd rafer not know.
> 
> As ussual he kept his cross on person but hidden being on a bracelet that he wore around his right wrist under his school uniform. He knew most would just think he was christian but he'd rafer not risk a confrontation with anyone or anything.
> 
> He leaned his shoulder aginste the wall calmly and added, "If your woundering how I knew your name. I kinda over heard it sometime ago. When walking past one of your lessons."



Akira just nodded. "Oh, I see." He threw his bag over his shoulder and nodded. "I.. have to get going." He waved to Ryuu and turned just as the bell for class began to ring. Akira was on time, every day, he knew exactly how much time he'd need to get to class and was thankful the bell rang, he didn't want his record blemished by a stranger. 

"Akira, You were almost late." The fourth year teach, Kazaragi Matsumi. She is a pretty strict person with her dark brown hair tied in a bun and often wears the sexier type of glasses with her business skirt and shirt. She appeared more like a secretary then a teacher. "Yes, Sorry teacher." Akira bowed and took his seat, most the class snickered, He was just a few seconds in time for class.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 18, 2010)

Ryuu sighed, "Seems pritty nervous for someone in their final year."He then headed off to class atleast he waved to say bye. Better than just running off. He headed off to class thinking to himself silently. Trying to avoid detecting any suddern spikes of Spirit Pressure. He wasn't perfect at detecting anything outside of the range of around 10 minutes walk and most of the time ended up late because he'd encounter a random lesser hollow or on he rare occassion one that actully had showed intelligence. Which never acctully turned out well for him.

Despite that however, about 90% of the time he couldn't sense anything anyway, even if a hollow was around or a shinigami he'd most likly never notice it.

He decided to try and approch Akira again later, maybe he was just uneasy since he quite clearly knew Akira's name but Akira didn't seem to know himself (Ryuu).


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sent Aru*

*Meaning*

It had been days since the incident with the shinigami, The hollows wounds where healing quite nicely as he found a new home in a cave deep within a forest that rested near a small town. "This pain" He spoke with pain in his voice gripping at his chest that rose up and down with each heaving breath. "This pain won't leave" Gripping tighter into his chest the Hollow almost fell unconscious from the pain. It was raining once more like it was on the day he was attacked by the cell of Shinigami. 

He knew that he needed to leave the area as the Shinigami would be busy combing every part of the land in order to find him. The downpour was heavier then last time as it began to play with the land turning soil into mud chaging the landscape around it. "The rain..." He spoke softly as flash of another untraceable memory pierced his thoughts. Gripping at his skull he gritted his teeth resisting the urge to scream. He could feel a foreign energy source and wasn't sure if it belonged to a shinigami or not.

The silhoutte began to come closer to the cave thought he pouring rain made it difficult to see. "WHOSE THERE?!" The hollow called out, His booming voice sending a small shockwave that send the showering water back a bit. As the rain parted it revealed the girl from before, The one he had rescued from the wolf. The memories where fresh in his head though these where welcomed as they brought no pain with them. The girl had something wrapped up in bloody bandaged held in her arms as she got closer though with caution in each step.

Placing the package down at the large hollows feet she spoke "Here's for before mister" The hollow looked at the package curiosly as she unwrapped it, It was flesh unrecognizable meat that was chopped up and put in the pieces of now brown paper. "This for you" She said pushing it closer towards him. Looking at the girl and then at the pieces of meat he lowered his massive head taking in the chunks in the matter of seconds, Though they did nothing for him the gesture was welcomed. 

"What am I?" He asked the girl, She looked the giant beast not knowing what kind of answer to give it and thus relied on the knowledge that had been bestowed upon her by her father. "You're a Sent...A Sent Aru...At least thats what we call you around here" She said speaking softly picking up the pieces of bloody paper. "A sent?" The hollow bobbed his head not knowing the word. "What does it mean?" He said leaning in closer curious at the word. "It means Hollow" With that the girl left as the Hollow sat there thinking about the word, The rain poured even heavier this time.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2010)

Akuma probably still had time to get to kido class before it was over, but where would the fun be in that? He decided to skip the class completely. He?d already been embarrassed and wasn?t going to return there after blowing up the teacher. ?Hehehe, bitch needed it.? He chuckled, while waiting for that class to end he decided to play around with the people who were on their break.

  ?Yooo~~? He waved to some random guys. ?How?s it goin!? He smirked and threw his arms around them. ?Hey, Say, I got this bet goin, I bet that I can get all your girlfriends at once, OH WAIT! YOU DON?T HAVE ANY!? He laughed and walked away. ?You..bastard! Who the hell are you!?? Akuma turned around with his pinky up his nose. ?Eh? Seinaru Akuma.? The guys all stopped in their tracks and quickly retracted in shock. ?T?The sixth year?. Seinaru Akuma??

  Akuma grinned. ?Oh! I have a reputation do i?? He chuckled. ?Good to know.? Akuma was about to get ready to fight when he felt an instructor nearing. ?D..damn it, always ruining my fuckin fun.? He turned away from them. ?You guys are lucky the instructors are comin this way, Kido class must be over.? While the students went their separate ways, Akuma noticed one student in particular. ?Hey, Hey, Isn?t that, Serp I think?? He rubbed his chin. ?Best go say Hey to my classmate.? Akuma cracked his knuckles.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei and the cat glared at eaxh other as he climbed up the tree by its branches. The girl looked up at the boy with concern, "be careful Kyohei deary!" The student looked down with hope in his eyes and gave a thumbs up, "don't worry miss I'll get him down!"

_after I strangle him that is,_ his evil intentions could be felt by the cat who hissed at him as he got closer. "I can see your scared, but don't I'm Kyohei and I'll help any living creature," though these were his words his face clearly said he was going to kill it. Finally making his way to the top he reaches his hand out to grab it, however the cat reacts with stabbing its claws into his hand.

"Gahh!! Why you-" Kyohei is cut off by a tackle to the face which sends him to the ground hard. "Kyohei deary are you okay!?" the female runs over desperately to see how he was doing. The boy raises up with the in both of his hands held onto the cat that had recently put three claw marks on his face, however it didn't seem to bother him much, "as great as a flower." 

Moments later he enters his class room with bandages on his face, and the same girl clinging to his arm, "good morning everyone." The teacher looks over to Kyohei surprisingly late, "why Kyohei its unlike you to be late like this." The student scratches the back of his head nervously, but before he could answer the girl beside him speaks first, "he was helping a cat out of a tree! Isn't my Kyohei deary so sweet?" 

"Ah of course that's just fine Kyohei your always such a model student," the teacher approves of his actions and lets it pass by before she returns to her class. The girls in the class then begin speaking about how he great he is and if he has a partner or not. Kyohei laughs of shyness as he heads for an empty seat in the second the row, "come on guys your making me blush!"

"Hes so cute!" one of the girls screamed on in class as the all moved their seats close to his. "It must be a nice view of the board in this spot huh?" he acted as if he didn't know why they were around him for, but it was actually obvious to him. "The only nice view here is you, Kyohei-kun." a random girl spoke before she blew a kiss at him.

"We..really should get to work here, he laughed a little at her actions as a sweat drop went down his forehead. _Damn bitches smothering me as usual. If I wasen't being so nice I'd back hand the shit out of all of them!_


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2010)

Serp could feel an ominous cloud approaching him. He turned just in time to see Akuma approaching.

He was weary was Akuma approaching because he actually recoginised Serp from class or was he approaching just because he was a dick, or what Serp really thought some terrible mix of both.

Serp wiped his hair from his face and looked to face Akuma.

"Yes." He asked sullenly. 

Akuma like that blond bastard in class was loud, the loudest and the meanest not the kind of person Serp hung around with, that was if Serp hung around with anyone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2010)

Karakura  Middle School-

?Hey!! Haimechi! Wait up!? A girl waves to a red headed boy. ?Ah, Asaka!? He waved back. ?I thought you were gonna wait for me!? Asaka huffed. ?Ah, Sorry, sorry, I was caught up in my thoughts.? Haimechi rubbed the back of his head. ?That?s ok! As long as you keep your promise and take me to Mc?donalds after school!? He smiled. ?Ah, ofcourse!? the two laughed together, until Haimechi?s body was flung into the wall. ?W?what!?? 

Aska rushed over to him. ?Haimechi! Are you alright!?? She screamed. ?U?urgh?? He coughed, blood rolling down the sides of his cheeks. ?What? happened?? He asked, gripping his side. ?It feels.. like I was kicked? or something?? Aska slowly helps him stand up. ?It?s ok! I?ll call an ambulance!? She begins to dial a phone but something hits her hand and slams it into the wall, crushing her hand and phone. 

?GUAH!? She screams out in pain and grabs her hand. ?What the hell is going on!?? tears roll down her face. ?I.. I don?t know..? Haimechi looks around, but suddenly finds himself raising into the air. ?HAIMECHI!!!!? Aska screams. ?What?s going on!?!?? Her tears fall faster. ?WHO CARES? BWAHAHAHAHA!!!? Haimechi laughs before his head is twisted off like a grape, both parts falling to the ground. 

?H?.hai?.Haimechi?.? Aska drops to her knees. ?This? this is a dream!? This is a dream right!!?!? HAIMECHI! HAIMECHI!? She cries out louder. ?I hope ya rot! WAHAHAHA!!!? Aska laughs before her chest explodes. The two suddenly find themselves standing over their dead bodies. ?Ha..haimechi!?? Aska cries out. ?Aska.. you.. you just died! You?re dead!? He screams. ?YOU DIED TOO!? She shouts.

?Ahh, so sad.? The two turn to see a large, beast, standing behind them, ?It makes me wanna cry.? The creature appeared to be wearing a mask of some sort, his eyes glowing behind the slits in the bone. ?NOT! WAHAHAHAHAH!!!!? He laughs and grabs the two by the face. ?Let?s have a snack!? As he says that, the mask opens up revealing two sets of teeth. ?WAAH~~~~!!!? The two scream as the beast eats them. ?Yeah~ BUUUURRRP~ that hit the spot.? Akuryo pats his stomach.




With Akuma-


"Yes? that all you got to say?" Akuma looked the guy over, hard to give him a good "Grade" He was usually dressed like a freaking whiney bastard and he didn't usually talk to anyone. But he had some skills, Akuma had to give him that much. "I'm wonderin, why i shouldn't beat ya up for lookin so damned annoying all the time, least cut yer freakin hair." He grumbled.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2010)

Serp looked at Akuma.
"Maybe you shouldn't beat me up so maybe I can teach you how to talk properly. That is if you can even learn words, a fact a very much doubt."

And Serp looked at Akuma's medium length hair and down to his own shoulder length hair noticing not much of difference in length but rather style.

"I'll keep my hair how ever I please, and at least I have two eyes so if I do give myself a haircut it won't come out as god awful as yours."

Serp turned to learn.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2010)

Akuma grinned and grabbed the bastard as he was about to leave. "You wanna know? How i lost this eye of mine?" He grinned and pulled up his eye patch. Underneath, his eye was glazed over and you could see a visible scar on his eyeball, looking as if someone smashed two halves of an eye together and put them in the socket. 

"I was stealing some meat from a shop, you gotta eat when you can use spirit energy right?" He grinned. "Turns out the owner didn't like that, blew my back out with some explosive fireworks and tried to kill me with a butcher knife. Took my sight and left me a nice scar." He put the patch down. "You wanna tell me that again? Huh? Call me a cyclops? huh? You wanna make some more jokes huh? I was king of my district, i came here cause i felt like it." He grinned.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 18, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> 
> After his little chat with the head honcho of the academy, Akuma passed by the school lockers. Class was still ongoing and he was getting a bit of a plan forming in his head. ?Let?s see, Schedule.? He pulled out a class schedule and noted that next Saturday was the schools ?Home day? A day where you get the chance to return home for a little while. ?This is perfect, Fight?s aint? sanctioned by the school on campus, but they can?t stop off campus fights.? He smirked and rushed to his locker.
> ...



Isis was kind of slacking about getting to her next class after Kidou, which was laws and history of Soul Society.

By slacking we mean that the class was already halfway through and she'd only just gotten to her locker. Opening it, she wondered what she'd be able to think of to distract her even further.

The letter sitting right in plain sight would help. Isis immediately jumped to the most amusing conclusion.

"A letter of confession? Slipped into my locker? Who would be so cliche?"

She paused.

"Who would be so stupid to try me as well?"

Thoroughly intrigued, she opened the letter and read it quickly.

"The hell was that?" One of the student instructors looked up the hallway, being distracted by incredibly loud and uncontrolled laughter.

Storming up the hallway looking for the student who was out during classtime, he failed to spot any. Grumbling, he walked off in a different direction. A moment later, Isis rolled off the top of the locker where she'd concealed herself, still clutching her gut and laughing inwardly.

A moment later she realised how dusty it had been on top of the lockers and had a minor freakout getting it all off her back.

Of course Akuma wanted a fight, he was a bloodthirsty idiot, made for Eleventh. Isis realised that the moment she read it, but the sheer thought of Akuma giving a letter of confession nearly broke her to pieces with laughter.

Still, it did give Isis an idea. A horrible, mean, conniving and thoroughly manipulative for her own dark amusement idea, but an idea nonetheless. Execution was everything. But she wanted their proper fight to be for Eleventh, not just for his own ego.

Closing her locker, she slipped the letter back in, making sure that just a little edge was protruding, so that someone who noticed might be caught by curiosity, and pull it out for a look.

Oh this was going to be fun.

Still chuckling to herself, Isis walked off to be late to class.

~~~

"Hey, he's asleep, isn't he?"

"Class hasn't started yet, how long's he been in here?"

"I don't know, did he even leave yesterday?"

Ryan Ryuzeki blinked a little, raising his head from the open book it had been lying in. On the cheek that had been face down on the page, a blotch of ink could be seen. He blinked blearily a little more, before standing and walking right out the doorway. Those near him heard a groan that sounded something like "coffee".

They'd never believe he actually had gotten there at school opening time, having woken up early, only to fall asleep again.

Still, this wasn't a worry to him. He was just a man with a mission.

Find the coffee machine.

~~~

She took another solid bite out of the Hollow's remains, and stuck her head through the hole she'd chewed. She didn't think she'd made it from one side to the other yet. Odd.

R?n's nose hit something prickly. Something sharp. And all of Hueco Mundo knew about it from the volume of her high pitched yowl.

The small hedgehog hollow shook its head violently, trying to dislodge the ringing. That had been loud.

R?n was immediately on the offensive. No one got in on her meal. She vaulted the Huge Hollow in one feline leap, and landed before the hedgehog, back arched, claws out, hissing furiously. The hedgehog looked at her for a very long time, before turning back to the fallen Hollow and taking a bite. Well R?n wouldn't put up with this. She raised a paw and swatted the hedgehog heavily.

And impaled her hand on its spines. Smart, R?n. Smart.

If all of Hueco Mundo heard the last one, this yowl made its way to Soul Society. R?n was not a happy kitty.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2010)

Karakura town-

  Atop a large building, men dressed in black scurry about, taking positions on all sides of the rooftop. ?Prepare world gate!? One of the men shouts, the others nod and all begin to chant. ?Dark god of the netherworld, Grant the power to cross the gate. Lower the bridge and open the door! Bakudo #120! Red gate breaching the heavens!? The building begins to glow an eerie red as the rooftop opens up and a rather large golden pole rises from the emptiness. The pole soon drops downward, held up by golden stand, when the pole is completely horizontal you can see that it is hollow. 

  ?Is the cannon prepared for testing?? A rather large man with a scar running down his face asks. ?Yes sir, the cannon is functioning at 100% and should be ready for the first phase of testing.? Another smaller man salutes. ?Good, the school will make a good target. Take aim and prepare to fire upon my command.? The men salute and rush to the sides of the cannon. ?Give it all you?ve got.? The large man smirks, the others begin to pump an odd energy into the machine. 

  There is a school not far from their location, Karakura high. The most popular of the high schools in the area as it?s named for the town. The students can not sense anything amiss, That is, the normal ones sense nothing wrong. There are a few in the school that feel a strange difference in the air. ?I wonder what that is.? Akira was onon the rooftop, class was on break and he wanted to eat lunch in private. He senses something is off with the town, but he can not figure out just what is.

  The cannon slowly begins to build up energy at its tip, the air swirling into the red orb forming from the men?s energy. ?Cannon at 70% fully charge sir.? The men shout. ?Keep going.? They nod. ?75%. 80%. 85%? The red orb begins to grow larger and larger; the air swirls rapidly around the energy source. ?99%. 100%. Cannon ready to fire!? The large man smirks. ?Fire the cannon.? 

  The orb swells to the size of minivan and within an instant, the energy implodes on itself, vanishing to nothing more then a spec within the sky. ?Sir, did the cannon not work!?? the men ask. ?Don?t worry.? The large man grins from ear to ear. ?The cannon has not fired yet.? Before anymore words could be spoken, the red energy explodes, a small orb forms, releasing a large beam surrounded by a circle of red towards the school. 



"What... is this feeling?" Akira can not see the large ball headed towards him or the school, he can feel the air is amiss. But what he can't feel is the sudden impact of spiritual energy and human construction. The blast seems to rip through the school with ease, There is only time for Akirs to notice the hole form in the roof before an explosion occurs. The students of the school who'd been sitting in class, eating lunch, talking with friends or even bullying other students only see red, then nothing. 



Cops arrive on the seen followed by fire fighters The damage to the school is immense, The building is missing it;'s entire middle section and only portions of the ends are left. Students are buried under rubble and some even buried under other students. It was a normal day, an average day and yet this had to happen.. When the fire was out and they could finally begin the rescue, hundreds of ambulances had been called from all over town.


Students had been sent to here there and ever where. But they only sent those who were alive, or could be saved. The ones with no hope were laid out in front of the school, tarps covering their bodies. "What's the total." The police chief asked the only coroner on site. "Total deaths so far that we've confirmed, is two hundred and fifty seven chief." He sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "With that, we have another fifty at least that wont make it to tomorrow and the ones who might have a chance of being saved, they'd better hope and pray to see a pop quiz." 



The police chief sighed. "So what was it? Some kind of terrorist attack?" The coroner asked as he shook his head. "I don't know, i can't begin to tell you what happened here." The chief sighed. "If i were to guess, I'd say it was. But, from what we can tell, there's no bomb fragments, no residue, no blast mark. It's like the building just blew up on it's own." The coroner nodded. "So.. guess we've got a real mystery on our hands." The chief nodded. "Yup. Hope we can solve this before another attack hits."


Meanwhile, With the men in  black-


"It seems the test was a success sir!" The men salute. "Yeah, report this to the boss. We'll need to make a few adjustments, but tell him the cannon is functioning at 50% capacity." The men nod and once more, a gate opens to engulf the cannon. "Just hopes those bastards in Seireitei don't get word of this and keep on thinkin it's a real world issue." He turned his back on the carnage and the group vanishes into thin air. as if nothing had happened at all.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Zero shot awoke and out of bed and sped past his parents making out almost banging over the counters. he lazed past his parents with short quick steps and leaped into his chair "slow down asshole." with a grin stretched across his face "Hey hoji, I'll have some of all breakfast meat and eggs." "hehe" hoji opened up a big fridge and slapped the meats in the pan and greased it up, chopped everything apart and spilled eggs all over the meat and stirred in all up in an omelet. "Jeez you better train hard or my delicious cooking will fatten you faster than I can make it?!" "You wish so I couldn't ruin yo pansy ass." "Keh"

After zero inhaled his breakfast while reading some of his favorite ichi ichi paradise and blitz his window and bound down the light rocky roads of seireitei the stone walls glared back with the heavy sun bearing down on the land. He entered the academy door for his first day and claimed his registration tags and sat through debriefing in law and the rules of his advanced zanjustsu class.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 19, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Karakura High*​
A sudden strange feeling was sent through Kyohei's body just as he was passed some sort of letter by another girl, _what the hell is this?!_ The girl noticed something wrong with him by the look on his face, "something wrong Kyohei-kun?" The strange change in air made it difficult for him to breath a little, "oh, its nothing Sume-chan I think these scratches were deeper than I thought.

He gave a fake smile to the classmate to relieve her of her worry and opened the letter. Sume was different from the other girl she never pestered him or annoyed him they just hung out together on some occasions, in fact Sume was probably the only female Kyohei liked besides his mother. Sweat began running down his forehead almost like a fever, but it wasn't that it was like something was putting weight on air itself, _this shit is crazy! It has to be one of those bitches perfume or something!_

Sume blushed a little as she watched him open the knowing what he was going to read inside. Kyohei thought it was some sort of invitation to a party or something, but he couldn't put much thought into it because of the weird feeling. He then looked around trying to see if anyone else in the class showing any signs of stress like he was, but he saw none.

Looking down he read the letter in hands, but to his surprise he found a sucker with different color swirls on it, _dear Kyohei-kun I know we've been close recently and I think we should take it to the real step. What I want to say is that I love yo-_ Before he could finish reading a quick red flash appeared and the next thing the student was unconscious.

*Later...* 

Kyohei slowly opened his eyes to see he was in a hospital room with his right leg in a cast. He scanned the entire room, but there was no one around but his injuries and many flowers by his bed. "This..looks like a shitty ass hospital,but...wasn't I just in shitty ass school? he questioned himself as he could still feel pain in his body, although he cared to.

The boy reached for one of the flowers nearby, but something strange happened. The moment he touched the flower he saw something purple appear and a sudden burn in his hand, causing him to drop it. "Just what the fuck is going on!?", he complained as he rubbed he hand that cooled down a little from whatever it was. 

The door opened, noticing this Kyohei switched to his peaceful and good boy act. Entering was a man with blond hair and a white coat, who by appearance was obviously a doctor, "ah Kyohei I see your awake!" The boy nodded with his smile wide and his eyes closed, "Good day to you,......father.."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

With Akira-

The last thing he remembered, the very last thing, the school roof had begun to fly into the air, he began to fly into the air. "What's going on?" He thought to himself, his body was being propelled by a red flash, he was thrown from the school roof and where he landed, he couldn't remember... His eyes were heavy, so heavy. His body was numb, he couldn't feel anything, this concerned him. 

Akira forced his eyes open, his right leg was in a cast, his body was wrapped in bandages and his left arm was covered up to his elbow in a metal splint. "Where....?" He looked around, why couldn't he feel any pain... He could note that he was in a hospital so then, he must be receiving an IV. With a quick look he could see they had him on a pain killer drip. He couldn't read the word exactly, but he knew that must be what was keeping the pain at bay.

"Please be alright! Please be alright!" The voice was close, who was saying it? Akira tried to look around but he couldn't see any people, no one. "Please... be alright!" he suddenly saw two paws prop up on one of the railings and Kazen peeked his head up. "Kazen? What are you doing here?" He pet the dogs head. "Must have just been hearing things." He smiled and Kazen licked his hand, giving a light whine. "It's alright boy, I'll be fine...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2010)

"You're late."

Isis paused, the teacher looking right at her. Everyone else in the class was as well.

"Uh, yeah, sorry about that," Isis rubbed the back of her head, "Some...things came up, things yeah, I needed to deal with them."

"You haven't been getting into fights, have you?" The instructor narrowed her eyes.

"No, no," Isis waved her hands, "I don't do unofficial fights, everyone knows that."

And indeed, everyone did. Despite her outstanding arrogance and fightloving nature, not to mention the universally accepted fact that Isis would end up in Eleventh Division, she only fought when it was the right time. It was one of the few things she was respected for.

"Hmm, then just take a seat and try to keep up with the rest of the class."

Isis did so, and promptly zoned out. What did she care about history lessons and obscure laws she'd never worry about? She'd join eleventh division, have a healthy fight per day, whether against other Shinigami or Hollow, get real strong and live free. That was all.

She sighed and stared off out the window.

~~~

"Nnnnngggg."

"Hey this kid's waking up!"

"Hang on kid, you're okay. You got out of this lucky, just keep calm."

"Ccccccc..."

"What's that kid, I can't quite here you?"

"Ccccoffee."

"What?"

"Need. Coffee."

The doctor looked up from where he was hunched over Ryan, thoroughly bandaged even though it was only his left arm that got dislocated. He looked up into the eyes of the nurse opposite him, who was looking in just as much shock as she was.

"So tired need coffee."

And the two laughed.

"Okay kid, your coffee will be right here, just stay still and don't try and move too much, okay?"

"Kay," the sleepy mumble returned.

Ryan fell back to sleep, his body already recovering swiftly from the injuries suffered in the explosion. In his luck, he'd managed to avoid most of the building falling on him. He didn't get his coffee though.

Poor thing.

~~~

The cat Hollow yowled and complained and was thoroughly displeased about the whole affair, but no matter what she did, the hedgehog Hollow would not stop following her. Even if she raced away, it kept after her, and eventually caught up. Rán needed to slow down to hunt anyway.

She couldn't kill it or get rid of it. It was infuriating. So in a brilliant flash of logic, especially for a Hollow, she tried to get it involved in a fight with her prey and have her prey do the dirty work. This didn't work well, as the hedgehog neatly shot the Hollow full of spines, and then proceeded to get the best meat to itself. Well Rán wasn't happy with that. Not at all.

So she hissed and swung her claws, and tried to scare it off, but nothing worked. It had bonded to her. Or planned to make use of her. Or was going to attack her when her guard was down. She didn't know. And it was confusing and irritating and oh how she wanted to hit it but it was made of spines and hurt and this was really really sucky.

It even followed her over to the human world, though it seemed content to hunt down its own souls, rather than get in the way of Rán when she stalked humans. But Rán had no taste for them. They were boring and easy prey and never fought back. She didn't fight Shinigami though. Rán was fight crazy, but she wasn't an idiot. Surprisingly.

So Rán continued to run around the depths of Hueco Mundo, hunting and devouring hollows. And the hedgehog continued to follow her, and aid in her battles - even though she hadn't asked for it thank you - and share some of the meat she ate.

Rán didn't like it, no. But she couldn't change it. So she had to put up with it. Which was a very difficult thing for her. So she took it out on other Hollows. And if she'd been a spitfire of claws and fangs beforehand, that was nothing compared to now.

Rán was feasting on powerful spirits, moment after moment. She was only in it for the fights, but facts were facts. She was getting stronger. Much stronger.


----------



## Serp (Jan 19, 2010)

Morgana had broken out of the institute and was on the run, it was all going smoothly, she had stolen clothes and food and really it was all great, the voices were still chattering but not annoyingly so, until she was running past the school the voices went into overdrive, she stopped looking at children her own age through the fence, and thought how long had it been. 

Big mistake bitch, she soon realised as by staying there she got caught in the explosion that exploded the school, all she remember was a flash of red light and that was it.

----

"Doctor one of the twins we brought in has woken up."

The nurse was obviously taking about Morgana, but she kept thinking what twin?

"Ok check on the sister, while I talk to her!"

The doctor came up to Morgana and spoke "Are you ok my dear? Whats your name? Are you and your sister students?"

Morgana still dazed answered "What sister?"

It was then that the nurse returned, "Doctor he sister seems to have disappeared. No explanation can be drawn.

"Where would your sister go!" The man asked Morgana again.

"What sister I don't have a sister!" Morgana was getting angry.

She was still hearing the voices it wasn't the best time. She got up from the trolley and looked around the first thing she noticed was the area was filled with at least 10 Morgana's, but they were see through and it seemed like th hotel staff couldn't see nor touch them. They looked dazed as if they had had just woken up, and it was soon clear that these girls were the ones talking to her, they were the voices. 

But at this time they remained ghostly and very annoying. 
"Fuck, I've gotten craizer!" And with that she colapsed again.

-----------

A man or a teen, he was on that border line that either one was a suitable answer. His long blond hair swaying in the air, but he had a grim look on his face. 

"Lioncourt!" He called.

A redhead approached. "Yes sir?"

"What of the students?"

"Badly damaged and some in critical condition, but the ones with higher potential are recovering quickly."

"I see, it looks like the Shashu might have a few need members soon."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Soul Society- Seireitei- 12th division- 

"Sir! There's was a sharp spike in spiritual energy in the human world!" A woman in a white lab coat shouts to a man with three eyes and no hair. "What? What kind of spike?" He walks over to the screen she is sitting at. "Here sir, Sector XD-342/11-5." The screen shows a large boom in the spiritual energy of that sector. "Just what the hell happened?" She asked him. "I don't know, keep looking into it. I'll send word to the captain and see what he wants to do about it." She nods and begins to type on a rather odd keyboard. 

A few moments later within the 12th division captain's office-

A humanoid cat dressed in samurai armor walks through the massive office, The room is covered in pipes, tubes with odd colored liquids and computers all around. "Sir-ko." The cat salutes. "Captain Aesir-ko!" The cat announces louder this time. "CAPTAIN ISHI AESIR-KO!" the shout rattles the room. "Yess~~" The Captain of the 12th division, Ishi Aesir, his hair is brown and messy, he wears bandages over his right eye and has a redbandana, his captains cloak is torn in on the bottom due to his constant tripping over it.

"Sir, There are reports of a spike in spiritual energy at sector XD-342/11-5-ko." The cat reports. "Ah, That's rather interesting Ai neko." Aesir rubbed his chin."Should we report this to the others-ko?" he asked. "I'll send word to the 1st and 9th divisions and see what the captain commander wishes to do!" He smiled, turned and fell flat on his face. "Ah-tatatata~~ that hurt~~" Ai Neko simply stood there. "You are an embarrassment to everyone-Ko."

First Division Barracks, Captain Commanders Office-

"Sir!" The office is massive and open, the entire right side of the office has no wall, instead it has many pillars that let the captain look out over a lush garden. There is a fountain outside that sprays crystal clear water into the air and gives a very calming white noise. "Yes, What is it KanKan?" He asked, Onjou Kankou Aka KanKan, She has medium length brown hair that runs down to her shoulder line and enjoys wearing her strawberry hair pin.

"We've just received word from the 12th division, There was a sharp spike in spiritual energy in the human world, reports state it was in Karakura town." Captain of the 1st division and Captain Commander of the goutei 13, Oyobimo Tsukanu. He still has a long thick head of gray hair and a body like a warrior! "I see." He sighed. "Has the 9th division been informed about the information?" Kankan nodded. "Yes, the 9th division recieved word the same time we did and are currently awaiting orders sir!"

Tsukanu wrote down something on a piece of paper. "Inform Captain Gin that he is to deploy a three man team to the human world and investigate this matter. The spike was rather large and very short, it could have been nothing more then a hollow showing off, but if we just let this slide that could mean two things. The hollow shows up again and causes a lot of trouble, or whatever else caused this event, moves onto a second target."
Kankan nodded. "Right away sir, I'll send the orders to 9th division captain Gin!"

9th division- Captain Ichibu Gin's office-

"Ah, Sir." Vice Captain Hakoni Makase, He wears red, he has red hair, red eyes and somehow he appears like a snake, always with a blade of grass hanging from his mouth, looking like a snakes tongue. "Yes, What is it Makase?" Captain  Ichibu Gin, His hair is a silver white and his eyes a stunning blue, he loves to laugh around with his division and currently he was working on a game for everyone to play.

"We've received orders from the commander, seems like some trouble went down in karaura town." Makase throws the paper down on Gin's desk. "Couldn't we just ignore it?" He smirked. "Of course not! We gotta go and make sure the people of that town are alright!" Gin smiled and called for three shinigami, the men arrive quickly and quietly, wearing white uniforms and masks.

"I want you three to head to the human world and investigate the source of a spirit spike at sector XD-342/11-5." The men nod. "Sir! We'll go right away!" They then vanish as quickly as they arrive. "Ya think it'll be something interesting?" Makase asks, leaning against a wall behind his captain. "I don't know, but if it is i fear for what will come next."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sent Aru*

*The Girl Named Lania Stoheart*

It had been weeks since the girl had given the giant beast a name. Sent Aru the native word around their part of the world for Hollow. The small girl would bring him food every now and then though Sent never told her that it did nothing for him because he enjoyed her company. Making something of a compansionship with the girl he even managed to learn her name...Lania Stoheart. The seasonal showers had begun to lessen forcing the Hollow to stay out of sight in fear of someone with great spiritual awareness would see him. 

He had managed to stay low enough for the shinigami cell not to find him and he wanted to keep it that way. During his time with Lania in the cave she began to teach him the current ways of the world something he had already known but forgot in the transition of man to beast. Though the girl was young she was quite smart, Her father a great researcher and scientist she used his nearby resources to study up on everything as much as she could. 

She was regarded as something of a genius though she hated the title, Her young mind could grasp that she was nothing more then a bragging right to her father. The pain in Sent's body began to increasing with each passing day, The empty hole in his chest craving for souls to feast on. He had to resist the urge after all it was the only thing that separated him from the savage beasts of earth though his body was paying the price. Numerous scars and welts began to rise on his skin as his hunger for souls grew.

This would be the day that everything changed for Sent, The Shinigami cell was drawing in close but because of his lack of consumed souls he was too weak to sense their presence. Lania was in the cave with him cooking a small rabbit she had caught, Planning to feed it to her giant friend. She didn't find his presence threating at all, He was the only friend she had and she wouldn't had changed it for the world.

The shinigami arrived at the cave this time having more men by there side. A buzzing red kido entered the tunnel barreling towards Lania. Sent jumped in the way taking the destructive hit. "SENT!" The girl called out as she jumped up, A blood like substance poured from his body as his breathing heavied. "We found you hollow" The leader called out brandishing his zanpaktou "You will not get away this time" The man charged towards the beast fearlessly, Wanting to protect the girl Sent delivered a powerful punch that sent the man back. 

"LEAVE ME ALONE!" The beast roared causing even more shockwaves, The cieling rock shifting as peebles and debris began to rain down the uneasy stucture. "STOP ATTACKING HIM!" The girl defended her beast like friend garnering strange looks from the shinigami. "You can see us?" One of the men muttered in the back as the leader regain compusure "Come with us child, In his hand you're in great danger!" He said trying to reason with the human girl.

"SENT WOULD NEVER HURT ANYONE!" She said once more defended her friend this time gripping at his large arm. "He will eat you! The welts on his skin are proof enough, He hasn't consumed souls and will eventually die if he doesn't! HE WILL EAT YOU TO SURVIVE!" The revalation shaking her thoughts even for a moment made her let go of his arm but then reclutched it with renewed belief. "Sent is different he would never do that!" The beast looked around and then at his body finally knowing why he was having the strange physical reaction. 

"He will kill...Thats a fact, If you choose to protect him then..." Firing an even more powerful blast at them this time "THEN I WILL KILL YOU AS WELL!" The energy ripping through the cave walls engulfed the two, Sent with Lania in arms jumped up boreing straight through the rock surfaced. "Find him men we will not lose him this time" The leader commanded as they exited the cave. The girl was badly injured, Her body bloodied from the attack and she was hanging in the balance between life and death.

The beast hovered over her trying to see what he could do to help as the girl began to drown in her own blood. "Sent" The girl reached up to touch his face but before she could her arm dropped. The girl who had sheltered and fed him, Given him company and treated him like a human being despit his appearence was dead. The shinigami taking their place a few meters away fired another kido this time at his back. Sent tanked the shot still shell shocked from what had happened. Turning around towards the men he roared, Black tears streaming from his eyes. "I'll KILL YOU!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

With Akuryu-

  The hollow had his legs and arms crossed, watching the explosion at Karakura high. ?That was a big boom, but why?d the building go boom?? He put his hand on his chin. ?BWAHAHAHAH! Just means more souls to eat!? He laughed, putting his hands over his head and pushing, revealing himself to have been standing on his head. ?Time for a meal~~? He chuckled and flipped backward off the building he was on, landing on the ground.

  As he hits, the people around can hear the THUD! He created. ?What was that?? They look around confused; more confused over what happened with the explosion and now this thud. ?It?s.. It?s another attack! EVERYONE RUN!!!? The people freak out and begin to rush out of the streets. ?Heh, stupid humans.. Always runnin like.. BWAHAHAHAH who the hell cares! I?m hungry.? The way he says the last words sound very serious, almost as if his hunger is a national crisis. 

  Making his way to the shool, there were hundreds, ?HUNDREDS of frightened souls for the taking!? His jaw dropped. ?Wow, I?m getting hungry just thinking about eating.? He blinked, taking on a very serious tone. ?Ah~~ BWAHAHAHA!~ Let?s have some fun.? Once more, his tone is very dark and serious. ?Children, I have come to save you.? He walks towards them, his arms opened wide.

  ?Who.. who are you?? The souls of the teens step backward. ?I am the ferryman of the river styx, I carry the souls of the dead to their resting place in the after life.? The kids are a bit hesitant. ?I.. remember reading something about that, are? are you taking us to hell?? One of the girls asks, hiding behind some other students. ?Why no my dear, children are innocents.? He bowed to her. ?Ah, I see! You really are here to help then!? She smiled.

  ?Yes! Please, take my hand children, I will lead you to a wonderful world!? He holds out his hand for the girl to take. ?Alright!? She steps forward. ?Wait! Haruno!? Some of the other girls call out. ?It?s fine! Remember, we read about the ferryman in history class! He leads the souls of the dead too-? CRUNCH! Akuryu bites down on her head and begins to swallow  her body whole. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!!!? He laughs 

  ?What? he? ate Haruno?? the kids cower in fear ?HELP US!! SAVE US!!!? they shout, trying to get the cops to notice them. ?Ara,ara! Don?t you see? This is the ship of the dead!? He pat his stomach. ?The souls must enter my body before they can pass onto the after life! Obviously you don?t seem to grasp the concept!? He laughed like a mad man. ?GET OUT OF HERE!? One of the students threw a rock at him.

  ?I don?t like that.? Akuryu?s back begins to glow and releases a white orb with a dog painted on it. ?Go~~ GREAT DOLL DOG!? Akuryu grabs the ball and throws it at the kids, laughing at it cracks their ribs and begins knocking them down. ?WAHH!!? The kids all try to run and flee, the hollow focuses on the ones that didn?t get away however. ?Oh~~ What loveliness~? He picks up a teen by his leg. ?Ever seen the inside of a stomach?? He asked. ?N?no?? the boy responds. ?You have now!? He opens his jaw and gulps down the boys soul.

  The hollow wastes no time gulping down every soul he had knocked down and thoroughly enjoys his meal. ?Ah~ Hundreds of souls rushing off into the town, I?ll catch em later.? He burped and pat his stomach. ?Best get out of here before the shinigami show up! Don?t wanna ruin my meal with their awful odor WAHAHAHAHAH!!!?


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 19, 2010)

Outside hallways of Kido Class:

A tall student, a little over six feet and two inches in height, sat against the wall with one eye against Akuma's and Serp's small confrontation, while his other was in a book. A book from the human world, the title was called. "_The biography of Caligula_." As Dias slightly read his book while keeping his eye on the two, he whispered to himself. "Poor soul." He said, talking about Akuma. "Caligula and this fool, are not to distant from each other in most aspects. They both handle power rather childlike." 

He pulled out a small notepad and began to write about Serp. Dias kept a notepad with him at all times since he joined the academy, to write down all about each student, teacher and any Shinigami who was by. The more information he could store about each one, the easier it would be to deal with them in a negative situation. He's already memorized everything about Akuma in his head. He was one of the students who were easy to figure out, due to his constant need for dominance. "Data, data, data." He said quietly to himself as he wrote.

Finally, Dias got up and walked by them, giving Akuma a quick glance as he headed back to his quarters, while still continuing to indulge in his book.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 19, 2010)

-Ryuu-

He sat back againste the wall. Silently thinking to himself about the recent event, clearly nothing manmade caused thata damage back at the school, at least nothing from this diemensional plane. He kept a grip on his arm which had mild cuts and bruises.

~Ok, no one would attack a school full of students, who have no connection to the spiritual diemensions what so ever. Not with a reason good enough for mass killing.~He kept pondering hy someone would attack such a place. It just confused him more, in the end he decided to check up on Akira. Hoping someone he knew even if they didnt know each other that well anyway.

It coped with death pritty well, but this was hardly surprising considering he was a Quincy, despite being a novice at best.

-

Upon entering he looked at Akira and sat down before saying, "Glad to you made it Akira, you must be very lucky... Umm... you seem..."Ryuu said sensing something diffiret from him, not sure what it was as like before, he had yet to even learn how to sense spirit energy efficently.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 19, 2010)

*Motoko Louhi*

"This meeting is now in session," a slightly high pitched, cracking voice announced, trying to make himself sound important and dignified. 

The attempt was more or less impossible, since the owner of the voice also possessed a round, pockmarked face with rather small mouth and overall chubby, stunted physique. His hazel eyes darted nervously beneath unruly brows, and were further insulated by a pair of thick glasses. A slight asthmatic wheeze escaped through his lips as he adjusted a bright armband over the sleeve of his Shihakushou, emblazoned with the letters "MLAS".

The other shinigami who were gathered in front of him seemed impressed at least, hushing into silence at his announcement. Each of them were also wearing armbands, although in different colors, denoting their rank in the small group.

"President," the boy continued, while one of his companions scribbled in a notebook with great concentration, "Takahiro. Present!" He raised his own hand too, as if the others didn't already know his name.

"Vice president Yuji!" Takahiro called out, and a boy with greasy black hair and a stud in his nose raised his hand. _"Present."_

"Secretary Lothaire!"

"...present," answered the man with the notebook, his wispy blond hair pulled back in a ponytail.

"Treasurer Kaisoku!" Takahiro called out the last name, despite the fact that there was no one else in the room. It was important to have formality, even if that lazy messenger refused to take the club seriously. Only a silence answered him of course, since Kaisoku wasn't there.

"Make a note," Takahiro directed the secretary with his nasally voice full of indigation, "Treasurer Sarudoshi Kaisoku was not present for today's meeting." 

"And now, I bid you welcome, fellow afficionados, to the eighth meeting of the official secret Motoko Louhi Appreciation Society." A round of applause sounded from the two other members. 

"We'll begin by having Secretary Lothaire read the minutes from our last meeting..."


----


Unaware of any such goings on in the bowels of the Academy, Motko was in fact quite far away from the place at the moment. If she had known of any secret fan club meeting, she surely would have gone and slaughtered the lot of them just to clear her belligerent nerves. The fact that any of the slimy, socially awkward underlings that inhabited her class actually idolized her was beyond her normal comprehension anyway.

She was standing in the wide avenue leading up to the gates of the academy Library that held everything their is to know about hollows and the like. She needed time to prepare herself. How long had it been since she'd last set foot in the halls of the ancient structure? It wasn't really a question she needed to ask herself. She knew the last time she had come here was her first day in the academy. She hadn't been able to bring herself to enter the place since then. She had not even lurked outside the halls, the way she was doing now.

She was considering turning back, putting the deed off until tomorrow, when the heavy portal swung open of its own accord, revealing the smiling face of one of the Librians.

Crap, Motoko cursed herself for not bothering to use a cloak. She wasn't about to look like some coward and run away from a girl in with glasses.

"Miss Louhiiiiiii~" the girl's singsong voice called out, dripping with pleasure, although its genuineness might be questionable. "We've been waiting for you, we heard you were coming back... It's so wonderful!" She hurried forward, eager to usher the slacker student inside.

Motoko paused with a look of confusion. She knew that the staff here ultimately hated her even holding a small convention called the "Burn Motoko's Soul Convention". Why were they still being nice to her, now, when things were so different? She had always assumed they were under orders to be kind to her... well, perhaps it was Motoko herself that they feared and wished to mollify. She could accept that concept, at least. 

Grudgingly, she shrugged at the exuberant book keeper and stepped forward, letting her feet carry here through the halls and onto the twisting path that led through the haven of knowledge. It appeared much the same as it had since she left, in fact, she couldn't discern any difference at all aside from the changing of the seasons. The Library seemed to exist in its own bubble apart from all the rest of soul society, although that might be a quality of all boring locations.  With a touch of spite she considered that in all the time she had known about the location she never bothered destroying it.

Two more Librians appeared at the front door, waving with smiles affixed to their faces, but Motoko hardly noticed. There was a lump in her throat as she made her way across the threshhold, remembering how this foyer had once been completely overwhelmed with a multitude of nerds. That was more than a year ago, but she could still see it in her minds eye. Scowling, she kicked at the ghost of the bookworms, putting her foot through the wall panelling. The Book Keepers flinched, but it was all par for the course having Motoko practice for her exam.

What was the point of dwelling on something impossible, except to wallow in her own misery. Suddenly she remembered there was a room tucked away on the second floor of the rear wing where she had kept all her paints and canvases. The Book Keepers had always had the tact to leave her alone when she asked, at least in that place. She hoped it hadn't been cleared out in her absence as she headed towards the room.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Human World-

  A gate opens up in the sky, three shinigami dressed in all white step out and look over the scene of the destroyed Karakura high. ?Spread out and find any clues you can.? The man at the head of the group calls. ?Sir!? The two salute and split off, each one taking care of the surrounding buildings.  The head of the group landed on the school grounds and began to take a look around. ?A hollow was here recently?? He felt the residual spirit from the hollow. ?Where is it now?? He opened up a cellphone and looked at a tracker; The hollow wasn?t far off from him. 

  Dialing a number quickly he?s connected to the 12th divisions monitoring station. ?Yes Can we help you?? They answer. ?I need to know the shinigami in charge of Karakura?s defenses, There?s a hollow causing some trouble at our scene and I?d like to request him to take care of it.? The other end pauses for a moment. ?Yes sir, we will dispatch the shinigami to the location in a moment.? Then the line hangs up .?Alright, that?ll work I guess..? He sweatdrops.


  With Akuryu-

  ?WAHAHAHAH!!!? He laughed looking over at the shinigami who?d just arrived. They were busy searching the buildings for any sign of attack on another spot. ?Such an interesting group.? He snickered. ?Would you happen to be the hollow, Akuyru?? A voice calls from behind, Akuryu bends backward till his head it?s the ground and he folds his arms. ?Why yes good sir, I am he who has no name.? He responds.

  ?A hollow without a hole in it?s chest?? Before him was a rather tall shinigami, standing about 6?05 and a kind of medium build for his body size. ?I?m from the 5th division.? He looks over Akuryu. ?My name?s Raizen, It?s a pleasure to meet you. Might I ask, how where is that hollow hole of yours?? He tilted his head. ?Oh~~ If I don?t have one I must not be a hollow~~ I?m a shinigami~? Akuryu flipped backwards, his head still on the ground, looking at the shinigami through his legs.

  ?NOT~~? he laughed and let his tongue flop out, revealing the hole. ?Normally a hollow?s hole is on their chest to signify the loss of their heart.? Raizen comments, Akuryu stands up. ?Never had a heart, can?t lose whatcha don?t got!? The shinigami noted that fact. ?I suppose that means when I kill you, you?ll be sent to hell.? He drew his zanpakto. ?I guess that means when I kill you! You?ll be sent through my bowel! BWAHAHAHA!?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 19, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Hospital*​
Kyohei's father, Haji Marufuji returned the same smile his adopted son gave him and walked near his bed. Although Kyohei's character acted like a true son to the man he actualy found his joyfulness a little more annoying than his own, _maybe I can get some answers out of this jackass._ He picked up the flowers beside him and raised them to his face, smelling their good scent, "these flowers are beautiful were they from you? Although it seems kind of strange to give another male flowers don't you think?"

"No, not from me they were from all of those girls that crowded up in here. It was actually kinda hard to get them out," a sweat drop rolled down Kyohei's head as he imagined all the girls around him while he was asleep, kinda creepy. He then noticed his hair was more combed than usual, "now that you mention it my hair dose look more combed than usual....is this perfume?"

Haji's expression turns serious when he slowly closes the door in order for no one to hear them speak, "Kyohei there is something something important that I need to speak you about." The boy wondered what he was talking about, but assumed it was something trivial as usual from him, "father, if its about the whole sex thing I told I took sex education and besides I probably won't ever do anything like that. His father locked the door and looked outside through the window, "no I want to tell you that I know your secret....I've always known...about your past."

The flowers dropped to his bed after hearing the shocking the discovery about his father knowing about back then. He lowered his face down with his hands squeezing the covers, trying to hold in his anger seeing that Haji knew about him. He kept silent, but his father would continue on informing him, "did you really think I didn't check up on your history records? 

That I wouldn't notice a criminal record likes yours in Karakura Town?", Kyohei smirked at how well he knew about his adopted son that had worked hard trying to stop anyone from knowing the truth. "Not bad jackass,....I thought you were a damn doctor not a fucking detective,"  in the corner of his eyes he noticed a bowl of suckers on the table, which sort of got him a little excited. Even though he knew Kyohei wasn't the sweet little boy he pretended he had no idea that his true personality was so different, almost as if he had switched bodies with someone else, "well I certainly didn't expect you to be THAT good..acting class maybe?"

"Hell yea, top of the class," he spoke in a vicious tone before he unwrapped a green sucker and put it into his mouth. He turned his head to the side away from his foster fathers direction with a little sadness,"so your gonna take me back to the orphanage right? Heh might as well put me on the fucking street since they'll toss me out when I get there." Haji looks at his son for a few seconds and then puts on his smile, "who said anything about taking you back?"

The surprising words came as an unknown to Kyohei as the sucker fell from his lips because of his mouth being in awe. Haji nodded his head, confirming to his son that he was telling the truth, "I just wanted to let you know that I knew. So your staying safe at home with me my wonderful son! So as long as you stop swearing like that!" The man held his arms out in joy, ready for Kyohei to hug him.

Shocked by his words the boy lays there not to sure what to make of it. About a minute later he picks up the sucker he dropped and returned it to his mouth, "....fuck you." A single tear runs down his cheek, but he quickly turns to the side not letting him see it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2010)

Free time was a little boring for Isis. She really had nothing to do on her own. She usually just hung around the training grounds, beating the shit out of attack dummies.

"Sigh," she said, rather than did, "I am really bored."

Being strong was all well and good, but if you had nothing to do with that strength it didn't mean crap.

"BORED~" she called out rather loudly.

~~~

"You...you saved my life."

"Relax kid, it was nothing."

"Oh heavenly angel, you have pierced through the darkness of my pain, washing away all suffering. However can I thank you?"

"Uh..."

"Bearer of liquid goodness, the gods' gift that is caffeine, I am truly saved from eternity as a wandering soul."

"Right...I'll...be going to check on some of the others now."

"Coffee~"

Ryan held his coffee joyously, ready to wake up. Little did he know, until the first sip, about the sparks of unknown power playing within the cup.

"Milk!" Ryan woke up, that was for sure, but it was an unhappy waking. "He brought me milk! I need my coffee to wakewait why am I in the hospital?"

Ryan looked around confusedly. He was in the hospital. As he wasn't paying attention, the milk inside the cup he held was darkening, quickly approaching black coffee. But Ryan put it down without looking, now a little confused. He pushed himself out of the bed, and stood up a bit. His left arm hurt like hell, but that seemed to be all.

"Uh, what's going on?"

~~~

Rán placed a foot down quietly, carefully slinking around the rubble that was the remains of the school. Not that she knew it was a school. She only knew the air was full of strange yet tasty Reishi. And there were a few souls still buried that she found, and delivered their final mercy.

Or first day in hell, that wasn't her problem.

The hedgehog Hollow hadn't followed her, with luck she'd gotten rid of him this time. Though it felt odd, not having his presence for once. No, Rán shook her head, she didn't need those thoughts. All she needed was her next meal and next fight.

But the Shinigami which had arrived were strong, so Rán was making like the cat based Hollow she was and casually moving in between very tight formations of rubble. There were other Hollows here, but she wouldn't go on the attack until she had a safe shot. So she tracked buried souls, and kept an eye on the Shinigami presences, waiting for the perfect moment to strike.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Akuryu Vs Raizen-

  ?Wahahah~? Akuryu jumped out of the way as Raizen stabbed forward. ?Hey! That?s dangerous~ you could hurt somebody with that!? He actually seemed worried for his own safety. ?Don?t think I?ll go easy on you hollow.? He charged once more. ?Oh!~ SAVE ME BEAR DOG~~? he shouts. ?What the hell are you talking about?? Raizen prepares to slash as orb pops out of Akuryu?s body and takes the slash for him. ?THANK YOU~~ GREAT BEAR DOG~~? Akuryu calls out like a maiden saved by a knight. 

  ?Damned hollow, you?re crazier then anything I?ve fought before.? Akuryu stood still for the first time the entire fire. ?Ah, no you flatter me.? He waved his hand in front of his face. ?THAT WASN?T A COMPLIMENT!? Raizen charges forward. ?Dear me, I guess I?ll get serious.? SPLASH! The hollow leaned forward into the attack and let the blade pierce his shoulder. ?Aa?argh? it hurts? more? then I thought? BWAHAHA!? He laughed and grunted as the blade pierced his flesh.

  ?What the hell are you getting at?? Raizen narrowed his eyes. ?I obviously can?t escape with you still being able to fight~ and I can?t win if I fight you~ So, I?ll flee~? He grinned. ?Just how do you plan on doing that?? Raizen smirked. ?OOOOHHH~~~ YOU ASKED~~ thank you~~? He grinned. ?See, I have a power, but I can?t use it when I?m far away from my opponent.? Akuryu smirked. ?Damn it, I fell for your trap!? How the hell can you even make a trap!??

  ?I?m insane, not stupid! BWAHAHAHAH!!!? With that, His eyes flashed a bright purple and caught Raizen. ?Isn?t the world a lovely shade of crimson!?? Raizen laughed manically, Akuryu threw the zanpakto from his shoulder and quickly rushed away from the building. ?The effect wont last much longer.? Aku rubbed his shoulder. ?Boy~ That was mean of him~~? He laughed.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 20, 2010)

Ryuu sighed deeply, "You just going to spend all your life ignoring people? It's not as if I'm here to taunt you or anything Akira."He paused for a mounment as he looked around. "Not everyone in the world is out to make other peoples lifes a misery. Even if it might seem like it sometimes. But since you dont seem interested in talking with me guess I'll just leave."

With that he stoud up and began heading out hands in his pockets seeming to be looking for something or searching for something in them.
~Damn, where is it?~He thought to himself sure he brought his cross with him.


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma grinned and grabbed the bastard as he was about to leave. "You wanna know? How i lost this eye of mine?" He grinned and pulled up his eye patch. Underneath, his eye was glazed over and you could see a visible scar on his eyeball, looking as if someone smashed two halves of an eye together and put them in the socket.
> 
> "I was stealing some meat from a shop, you gotta eat when you can use spirit energy right?" He grinned. "Turns out the owner didn't like that, blew my back out with some explosive fireworks and tried to kill me with a butcher knife. Took my sight and left me a nice scar." He put the patch down. "You wanna tell me that again? Huh? Call me a cyclops? huh? You wanna make some more jokes huh? I was king of my district, i came here cause i felt like it." He grinned.



Serp yawned, "I neither want to nor need to make fun of you, you do that all yourself. But I commend you on actually wanting an education."

Akuma was annoying but not deathly so, but he was still winding Serp up a bit too much.
Serp lifted the hair away from his brow and for once his eyes were completely visible. "Wanna know how I got these eyes." The purple snake eyes glinted in the light of the hallway. "My father or my mother I don't really know, was fond of experiments and one day went off crazier than usual, so I closed my eyes, he didn't like that, not one bit. He said my eyes would be so beautiful that I would never want to hide them again. So thats when he did it." Serp stared into Akuma.

Serp had just made that up, he had no reason to explain his purple eyes, but Akuma need not know that.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Serp said:


> Serp yawned, "I neither want to nor need to make fun of you, you do that all yourself. But I commend you on actually wanting an education."
> 
> Akuma was annoying but not deathly so, but he was still winding Serp up a bit too much.
> Serp lifted the hair away from his brow and for once his eyes were completely visible. "Wanna know how I got these eyes." The purple snake eyes glinted in the light of the hallway. "My father or my mother I don't really know, was fond of experiments and one day went off crazier than usual, so I closed my eyes, he didn't like that, not one bit. He said my eyes would be so beautiful that I would never want to hide them again. So thats when he did it." Serp stared into Akuma.
> ...



BAM! Akuma slammed his first into one of the lockers. "Don't mock me snake." He commented. "Hey! Why aren't you two in class!?" one of the hall monitors had come by to see the two having a little conversation. "I suppose it's time to leave." Akuma turned his back on Serp. "Two pieces of advice, cut your fucking hair and keep that attitude under check." Akuma turned back and pointed a finger at him. "If ya don't, i'll kick your ass."



LunarCoast said:


> Ryuu sighed deeply, "You just going to spend all your life ignoring people? It's not as if I'm here to taunt you or anything Akira."He paused for a mounment as he looked around. "Not everyone in the world is out to make other peoples lifes a misery. Even if it might seem like it sometimes. But since you dont seem interested in talking with me guess I'll just leave."
> 
> With that he stoud up and began heading out hands in his pockets seeming to be looking for something or searching for something in them.
> ~Damn, where is it?~He thought to himself sure he brought his cross with him.




Akira blinked. "What was that about?" He wondered, the teen had been taking a nap for about an hour now and when he woke up that is what he heard.... "why.. is that guy following me?" He wondered.. There was really no point in trying to figure it out. he would leave eventually and akira would go back to the way he'd always been, by himself, always by himself... There was really no one who would understand why...


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 20, 2010)

It appeared Ryuu had left his cross behide by accident, left on the table near Akira. Being pritty typical of Ryuu misplacing items then forgetting where he put them half the time.

Ryuu sighed and sat down aginste the wall. Trying to think where he had placed it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Akuryu-

  ?Damn.? He rubbed his shoulder, blood still pouring from It. ?Such a violent man~ Wahahaha~? He laughed and looked around the area, peaking his head out a corner he could see the school not too far away. ?Ahh~~ but the shinigami?s there~~~? he whined. ?How should I go about killing them~~ I can?t kill them~~ I?m too weak~~? Akuryu began to spin around on one foot. ?BWAHAHAHA~?

  One of the buildings surrounding the school-

  ?Hmm.? One of the investigators looks over the roof. ?There?s a large amount of reishi in the air.? He looked around. ?Something was here.? He put a communicator to his ear and called for the squad leader. ?Yes, what is it?? The leader stopped looking over the school to listen to the call. ?Burotachi, I?ve confirmed a large amount of loose reishi in the air one mile from the school. From initial findings, I theorize that-? He was cut off by Burotachi. ?The enemy has created a kido weopon?? 

  The man sighed. ?Yes sir, how did you come to that conclusion?? The squad leader picked up a chunk of the building. ?Parts of the building are still full of residual spirit energy, The attack had to have been a spirit weapon, the best bet would be some kind of cannon.? He sighed. ?Should we report back to soul society now sir?? ?Negative, Continue investigating and wait for Histatsu to call back with his findings.? Burotachi sighed. ?Right sir!? 

  ?I see, so it was a cannon?? Raizen landed in front of Burotachi. ?Raizen, it?s good to see you are alright.? Raizen sighed. ?I can guess from your sigh, you didn?t kill the hollow?? He asked. ?Nope, actually he used some weird power, I lost control of myself for a little while and he got away.. Don?t know where he went too.? Burotachi blinked. ?Don?t you have a hollow tracking application on your phone?? 

  Raizen sweatdropped. ?I? had to get a new one from the Kento Shop and it doesn?t have tracking.. the bastard ripped me off?.? He grumbled. ?I see, Kento does that.? Burotachi chuckled. ?Can I borrow yours!?? Raizen rached out for Burotachi?s phone. ?HEY! This is my phone! The 9th division takes pride in their equipment!? He holds the phone away from Raizen. ?Come on~~~ Just for a little bit~~?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

"Come on come on I can do this."

Ryan clutched the cup of milk in both hands, closing his eyes and trying his best to think of coffee. When he finally felt that spark again, he lowered the cup to look at it.

Black coffee again, no milk.

"Dammit, no, middleground, middleground!"

He tried again. This time it inverted straight back to milk.

"Dammit I need my coffee!"

A small amount of Reiatsu pulsed every time he tried, but he wasn't able to get it to settle.

~~~

Rán carefully stuck her head around the large piece of rubble. The disturbance in the air's loose Reishi told her another Hollow had arrived. She was feeling pretty good here, so she wanted to make sure she could take it. A little tough, similar to her.

Quietly moving back, she began to press her body low against the ground, and slink round through the rubble, stalking the tall Hollow from behind.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

With Akuryu-

"Hmm..." He rubbed his chin and walked away from the school. "I think i'm being followed." He thought to himself, directly behind him was a cat like hollow. "It's such an odd feeling~" he began to wobble from one foot to the other, rather then walk he moved with stiff legs like a kid playing with an action figure. The cat like hollow continued to stalk him rather close from behind. 

"Just~~ a Little~~ closer~~" Akuryu flipped backward over the cat and landed on his feet, his shoulder still bleeding. "Hello! I am Brazio Egnacio Premira Estovan Diavelo!" He bowed. "I am the lord of hollow! Have you come to pay your respects to thy lord?" He tilted his head. "You can tell i am thy lord as i have a mask like helmet." He tapped his mas. "And knightly protrusions." he spoke of his cape and the other odd things hanging from his body. 

With Akuma-

He was slightly curious about what was going on, wherever he was walking the students would begin murmuring and some shut up rather quick when he looked at them. "Did you hear?" a girl whispered. "I know! I never took him for the type to have a heart!" another responds. "OI! I CAN HEAR YOU!!!" Akuma shouts. "What the hell is going on here!?" He grabs one of the girls by her shirt. "Oh~ help me~ he's gonna make me his wife~" she calls out. 

"Oh no! i hope Isis doesn't get word! She might get jealous!" The other student's begin to laugh. "JUST WHAT THE HELL IS SO FUCKIN FUNNY!?" Akuma shouts. "Akuma! Are you causing trouble again!?" another instructor. "don't you fuckers have a life!?" He shouts and lets the girl go. "These assholes were making fun of me!" He shouts. "So, does that give you right to become violent?" the instructor asks. "Why the hell should i stay calm?" Akuma tilts his head.

With Akira-

"I think that boy left his necklace here." He blinked, noticing a cross on the table, due to his arm being confined in a metal device he was unable to reach it. "I wonder, why does he keep coming after me." Akira blinked. "I don't trust him." Akira looks around for the voice, all he can see is Kazen laying down on his legs and looking out the door. "Who keeps talking.. i wonder..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

"Thank you thank you thank you thank you," Ryan danced around, the coffee clutched lovingly in his hands.

"Hey you're welcome," the nurse smiled, taking a deep sip of the black coffee he'd created. "I didn't think they served black here, I really needed this."

Ryan, smiling all the way, took a deep sip of the coffee. Aaaaaaaahhhhh, awake and good for the day at last.

"So hey," he questioned, finally fully aware of his surroundings, "Why am I in the hospital?"

The nurse did a doubletake. "Seriously?"

~~~

The loud sounds of arguing came to Isis's ears, and thoroughly bored with her free time, she set off to investigate.

A few moments later, she was standing face to face with Akuma, who'd just turned around to walk off from the instructor. The two stared at each other as the whispers around them intensified.

Then, never changing her expression to give away what would happen next, she lashed out with her right hand and slapped him right across the face. Then turning regally, she stalked off as the whispers exploded behind her.

She had to do everything she could not to burst into laughter as she walked off. She was a horrible conniving bitch, she reflected. She smiled a little, and knew she wouldn't have it any other way.

~~~

R?n slowly turned around to face the fasttalking Hollow. She wasn't one for talking, rarely if ever using her voice. So she just lit her Blaze Burst and fire began to form around her.

Crouching into a springing position, she waited for a movement she could counter.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

> The loud sounds of arguing came to Isis's ears, and thoroughly bored with her free time, she set off to investigate.
> 
> A few moments later, she was standing face to face with Akuma, who'd just turned around to walk off from the instructor. The two stared at each other as the whispers around them intensified.
> 
> ...



"You... fucking....bitch......" Akuma's eye seemed to burn with hatred, his hand shook and drew out his blade. "I'll fucking kill you." He dashed forward but the instructor grabbed him by the neck. "YOU BETTER FUCKING HIDE!" He screamed, not even bothering to pay attention that he fell right into her trap. "Are you done yet?" The instructor asks. "I know it hurts to be rejected, you don't need to be so-" "I WASN'T REJECTED YOU DIPSHIT! IT WAS A LETTER OF CHALLENGE! THAT BITCH IS TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD I KNOW IT!"


"If you don't calm down i will take you to the heads office and how would it look if you went there for a third time today?" He asked. "Not too fuckin good." Akuma grumbled. "I would believe you sending a letter of challenge before a letter of love anyways." the instructor sighed. "The only one i got eye for is that kenpachi bitch." Akuma slung his blade over his shoulder and walked away. "I'll get that bitch back."




> R?n slowly turned around to face the fasttalking Hollow. She wasn't one for talking, rarely if ever using her voice. So she just lit her Blaze Burst and fire began to form around her.
> 
> Crouching into a springing position, she waited for a movement she could counter.



"Oh! You look all cute! with the fire and the crouching! A little hell kitty!" He laughed. "Wanna pway wif me hell kitteh~" He chuckled. "Let's play dolls~" He smiled at her and his back began to form odd bumps, soon breaking off into five orbs with a dog, cat, elephant, mouse and human painted on them. "These are my dolls! You can be the kitty and the mouse!" He smiled at her, then jumped backward and kicked the two orbs with his feet sending them flying towards Ran.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2010)

"Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini! Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat!" Kioshi chanted as he looked at the target before him. He was tasked with paralyzing a target that varied in size. He target was of a different level such as a level 1 target would be something small like a bird; while a level 5 target would be a dog or cat. Kioshi was on a level 8 target which consisted of moving targets.

"Bakudō 9-" Kioshi was cut off abruptly as he’s hand was grabbed canceling out the spell. “This is the major downside to applying kido during battle which is way most of the instructor’s don’t necessarily encourage it’s use in battle by oneself” The instructor began to explain as he let Kioshi’s hand go. “Do you know why we don’t really encourage its use in the heat of battle Kioshi?” The instructor questioned.

_“A rather obvious answer”_ Kioshi thought as he began to explain the basic answer. “All of the spells have fairly long incantations and require concentration; because of this, the person using the Kidō leaves themselves open to attack during the duration of the incantation” he answered. “That’s right, because if you left ope-but….” Kioshi cut in not finished with his full answer to the question. “A really skilled user of Kido can overcome this by using counter techniques. Techniques as Eishohaki and Double Incantation, involves mixing the incantations of two or more Kidō spells together to save time and confuse ones opponent”. 

The instructor stood in awe at the young man’s very deep knowledge of Kido and how it worked. “You could also go for the old fashion way, which is to ditch the incantation itself. Though this reduces the power of the spell greatly those with enough skill and spiritual pressure, like those of a vice captain or captain can still use the spell to its upmost ability” he finished just as the bell rung ending class. “Uh…make sure to study over…what ever it was I told you to study over” the instructor said flabbergasted at what just happened.

_“I guess it’s true that reading really does pay off”_. Kioshi thought exiting the class room and heading down the hall.

*Fumiko/Academy hallway*

_“A smart way of get out of class, but I can’t wander the halls forever”_ Fumiko out loud speaking to herself. She had racked her mind with what to do after skipping sword training. She thought about going home, but there’d be no telling when someone would pop up which would lead to a long explanation of why she was out of school so early anyway. After throwing that dud of an idea out the window she thought of just leaving the building and hanging out. Probable the most logical idea with the least probability of failing, but she didn’t want to chance of running into a seated member of third division.

_“Hmmm…maybe I should be a better role model…maybe?”_ She questioned herself as she turned a corner. _“I’m a sixth year student…I should at least show the younger classmen how to act…maybe?”_ Her thoughts then shifted to Isis the arrogant prick and Akuma who was probable a worse and much more screwed up student than her. Both were sixth year students and along with her were known for something or other. “Screw that if those two can ass around, then I will too”. She said striking a very badass pose.

_“W-what are you doing?”_ Fumiko jumped completely startled while letting out a rather large scream. _“C-calm down will you…I didn’t mean to scare you!”_ The voice yelled back. Finally getting herself together Fumiko’s startled expression turned into a smile. 

“Ahhh, it’s just you Kioshi. For a minute I thought you were someone coming for my goods”.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

Rán ducked to the side of the first orb before lashing up a paw coated with flame, connecting with the second and sending it spiraling upwards.

The first zoomed around behind her again, but she pressed herself low to the ground, and when it zoomed overhead forced her fire upwards, torching it.

The flames calmed a little, burning atop her body.

She began to stalk a circle around the Hollow, keeping both eyes trained on it. It was bigger, so she needed to find the weak point to attack first. Luckily if it was just the orbs she was facing, she'd be fine.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Akuryu  Vs Ran-

"Oh!!! MY BABIES!!!" He cried out as the orbs were destroyed. "WAAHHHH~~~ MY CHILDREN HAVE BEEN KILLED~~~" He rushed over to the ashes of one of the robs. "It's ok... Papa's here for you my son." He cried into the dust. "HAHAHAH~~~ KIDDIN~~~" He jumped up and placed his right hand on one of the orbs, floating upside down. "Hey~ you got some kill there~~ I'm not good against that kinda power~~"

Akuryu laughed like a mad man before he spun around and kicked the dog and the elephant at Ran. Then jumped backward and headbutted the human orb towards her as well. "Heheheh~ Might have to use my insanity crush again but i'll have to run away if i do~ can't keep fighting unless i get a few more souls in me." he thought and then,  BWAHAHAHAHAHA!! he laughed out loud.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

Rán snarled and unleashed a wave of forward flames, which knocked the two orbs shooting at her around, dropping them to the ground. The third one caught her by surprise, and she was knocked backwards as it slammed into her. Digging her claws in, she held on as it zipped about in the air.

However, it had given an advantage, when Rán sheathed her claws, she was dropped right overhead of the crazed Hollow.

Concentrating her fire into one paw for Strike Blazing Claw, she dropped down towards him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Akuryu jumped out of the way, however his left arm was caught in the attack and gained three nice burning cuts through it. "Waaaaaaaah~~ HOT~~~~" he laughed and grabbed the cat by the back of it's neck. "Hey kitty~~" He smiled at her. "Wannna be just like me!?" He tilted his head and opened his eyes wide. "SANITY CRUSH~~~" he laughed as the purple energy flowed into the cat like hollow. "NOW I RUN~~" Akuryu took off running, in a rather goofy fashion. 

"Woohoo~~" He turned a corner and hopped on one foot. "Come and catch me pretty kitty~~ We'll make this a game of cat and mouse~ BWAHAHAHAHA DO YOU GET IT!? You're a cat! I'm running like a mouse! HAHAHAHA!!! I'M CLEVER HUH!!?!?!! HUH!?!?!?" He laughed hysterically, he didn't seem to understand that this was a fight, he treated it like a kind of game. To see just which of them could last the longest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

Rán growled as she stood up from where she had been dropped. Purple fire, her power tinted with madness, flowed over her. Her voice was completely out. She was as she was born.

Fury and flame.

The loud howl echoed over the rubble, and caught the attention of Shinigami as well.

Her Hollow body could not be seen through the flames. She was a beast of fire. She stalked the scent of her prey.

~~~

"Hey kid," Isis spotted a blonde haired student wandering around at a distance, "I need a second for some training, give me a hand."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 20, 2010)

"Well I guess we'll have to work on that later," Haji remarked at his son's reaction to his statement. Kyohei looked to the side in deep thought of what his father saying about staying together, it certainly wasn't something he expected.  A moment of silence occurs between the two, but it is broken soon later, "there was also something I wanted to inform you that is very important.."

Kyohei looked up tasting the sucker, wondering what he was going to say now. The man picked up a clip board from the table nearby and handed it to the boy, "as you can see you received cuts, bruises, and a fractured hand and leg, but....for some odd reason....their being healed at an extremely fast rate at which I've never seen before through my years as a doctor!" The student's eyes widened from the strange words that were coming from his mouth.

A smirked then arose on his face, followed by a small laugh with his teeth holding onto the sucker, "hehe, don't bullshit be doc. You actually think that's fucking possible?" Haji removed his glasses and sighed, "just check the proof yourself." Deciding to do what he says, Kyohei takes off his shirt which followed with him being amazed and confused, "You've...gotta be shitting me right here!"

What he saw were many healed cuts around his body almost as if he had been healing for days, "What the fuck is this Haji!!"
Haji remained cool under Kyohei's frustration and opened up a window to help them both get some fresh air, "truthfully in my heart son....I haven't the slightest clue." Kyohei's teeth clenches in anger breaking the sucker in half, resulting in it falling yet again, "All of this strange shit going on....this has to be a dream!"

"....I'll leave you alone for awhile," with that Kyohei watched his father leave the room with a gloomy look. Kyohei laid back on his pillow in deep thought and looked at the flower he dropped, remembering the burning sensation he had in his hand. He was bored and annoyed so he at least tried to figure out what that was. Placing a new sucker in his mouth, he grabs the flower from before and looks close into it, just what the hell was that anyways? 

Kyohei glared at the flower for a long period of time, concentrating completely on it. After a few minutes he begins to lose hope, followed with him fearing all these weird things could lead to his death thus not fulfilling his mothers wish. In an instant the flower becomes hot like before, which leads to him dropping it, "the- there it goes again!" Though he noticed it was burning his hand he realized strangely that the flower had no damage to it at all.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Akuryu-

"Huff, huff, Ah~~ runnin's tirin~" the hollow huffs, his left arm leaving a trail of blood and the humans getting knocked to the ground out of no where. "What the hell is doing that!?" they shout, looking around for someone or something causing the people to fall. "I need~~ Food~~" Akuryu reveals himself to have been running backward the entire time. "OH~ There's some~" he grabs a small boy as he's running and tucks him under his arm like a football. 

"HIKE~" He laughs and jumps into the air, throwing the kid at the ground. "WAAHHHHH~~~" Suddenly Raizen appears and catches the kid before he hits the ground, gently putting him down. "Oh! It's you! i've missed you my old friend!" Akuryu laughs. "I've missed you as well." Raizen grinned at the hollow. "OI! RAIZEN! YOU BETTER RETURN MY PHONE TO ME IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER OR I'LL GET MY ASS KICKED BY TAICHO!" Burotachi shouts from the earpiece resting in Raizen's hand. "Yeah, gotcha." 

"Oh?" Akuryu landed on the ground and noticed Ran rushing quickly from behind. "Ah~~ Caught between a rock and a fire." He sighed. "I wanted to play around some more too." He kicked the ground. "Oh well." His jaw line broke open. "DON'T YOU DO IT HOLLOW!" Raizen raised his hand, but a larger doll was all that appeared, this one was about the size of a small child. 

"Gotta run~" he laughed, the orb crashing into the ground and Akuryu jumping on top, running off like a log roller. "SEE YA LATER SHINIGAMI~~~"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

Rán was still rushing forward, her attention changing from the Hollow to the Shinigami. However before she could approach much further, a row of spines impaled the ground before her, causing her to stop.

In that moment, she regained control of her instincts, and realised the Shinigami's Reiatsu was much larger than her own. Time to go.

Before he could even give chase, Rán turned and raced off, disappearing amongst the rubble to open a garganta in peace.

The small hedgehog Hollow, hiding a little way back, having provided the spine row, also formed a garganta to pass back to the world of the Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Akuryu was once more, chased by the over energetic shinigami! "OI! I'M NOT OVER ENERGETIC!" Raizen shouts, The great Akuryu was too quick for the shinigami and could sense that he the shinigami was growing annoyed with his behavior. "WILL YOU SHUT UP!" The hollow was far to skilled for the shinigami to catch, using his dolls to slow his pursuers movements. "STOP NARRATING YOURSELF! WHAT KIND OF HOLLOW ARE YOU!?"

"BWAHAHAHAH~ I thought you'd appreciate me narrating our battle Shinigami-kuuun~~" Akuryu laughed as Raizen chased him. "Damn it, If only i could use Kido, but this bastards running right through the middle of a crowded street!" Raizen grit his teeth, acting rashly meant risking human lives and not taking down this hollow meant more humans would die. "This guy's gonna rot in hell if i have anything to say about it!" 

"Ohh~~~ Shinigami~~~ You're getting so angry~~" Akuryu pouted. "It's scaring me~~ Please stop!" He laughed and turned himself around, to face the shinigami while the ball moved away. "I hope you don't expect me to give up without a fight!" He chuckled. "Heh, your left arms completely useless hollow, look at those wounds!" Akuryu nodded. "Yes~~ but they'll heal~~" He smiled. "Bye~~~ shinigami~~~~" With that he pushed hard with his feet, causing the ball to flying towards the shinigami, taking down all the humans in the way.

"Damn it!" He grunts and pushes both hands out, catching it and being forced back until the ball vanishes into mid air. Using the distraction Akuyru had fled into the hollow realm via gargantia. "That bastard." Raizen clenched his fists. "Raizen! is my phone damaged!? Did you kill you hollow!? Is my phone alright!?" Burotachi called in. "Yeah, it's fine. what'd you find out about the attack?" He sighed. "Confirmed the presence of ten shinigami at the building top and a large weapon made of spirit metal." Raizen sighed. "Guess it's back to Soul society huh?"

Burotachi nodded. "You realize that the fifth division captain will not be pleased with this.. considering it happened on your watch." Raizen nodded. "Yeah.. i know... ass chewing and a punishment.. I look forward to it, honestly.. i do..." Burotachi smirked. "I'll meet you at the worlds gate near the high school, perhaps going back with some comrades will make you feel better, even if for just a bit." Raizen smirked. "Thank's." With that, he took the earpiece off and sighed. "Been six months since i've been home... Wonder what kinda reception i'll get."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 21, 2010)

It started out as a normal day for Mira. She went to class, took notes when needed, eat her lunch in silence as she read, and wondered if this would be the day she attempts to make friends so her aunt would worry less about her. Then a giant burst of red came and destroyed the school. The definetly, wasn't what Mira was expecting. 

She woke up in the hospital with her aunt, Miyuki Iwasaki, anxiouslly sitting at her bedside. Her aunt without warning hugged Mira and started sobbing.

"Oh sweetie, I was so worried about you. When I heard the news of what happened, I immedietlly left work and came straight here. I'm so sorry this happened to you. I swear this wasn't supposed to happen when you moved here," Miyuki sobbed. Mira patted Miyuki's back with her uninjured hand.

"Auntie, this wasn't your fault. I was just a bit unlucky today. I'm sorry you had to leave work because of my misfortune," Mira reassured in a gentle tone. Mira's aunt let go of her and stared at her intensely with tears still at the corner of her eyes.

"Now, now Mira. I don't mind leaving work. My boss completely understood why I left," Miyuki said. Miyuki then pointed at the flowers at Mira's bedside. Mira looked over at the flowers. They were spider lilies, her favorite kind of flowers. There was also a vase of roses.

"The spider lilies are from me and then your grandmother sent the roses. Oh and also I aside from the flowers I got you a few other things too," Miyuki said as she bent down to grab a small bag. She then handed it to Mira. Mira reached inside to pull out a brand new copy of the book she was reading earlier and a small plushie of someone from anime she didn't know the name of.

"Your original copy was destroyed in the disaster, so I went out while you were alseep to buy you a new copy. Then I saw that doll and thought you would love it. I hope you like them sweetie," Miyuki said. Mira looked up and smiled softly at Miyuki.

"Thank you very much Auntie. I love them so much," Mira said graciously. Miyuki smiled at Mira and hugged her again. After a few moments she let go.

"Also I asked the doctor about you playing any instruments too. He said you can still probably be able to play piano and clarinet, though he said to wait a few weeks before playing viola again. Well sweetie, I'm going to go get some coffee. Do you want anything to drink?" Miyuki asked as she got up.

"Oh.....um I don't know. I'll let you choose for me," Mira said meekly. Mira's aunt then proceeded to leave the room. Mira glanced over at the roses and admired them. She then noticed something odd about one of the leaves, it looked like it was on fire. Mira's eye's widened. Oh crap! It was on fire. Mira quickly pulled off the leaf and snuffed the flame in the vase's water. 

Mira was shocked by what happened. Did she cause that? If so, how did she cause it?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 21, 2010)

Ryuu sighed getting up and placing the locust into his beared dragons boxed home, it was still an juvernile and after feeding 'drake' his bearded dragon he went to the windowand checked outside curiously. He had noticed quite afew of the shinigami running around the schoolarea while searching for his cross. Causing him to avoid the grounds completely, not excatly sure what would occur if they noticed he was an Quincy.

But if the shinigami where their and the school exploded earlier it was pritty obverious something was up, and it wasn't something caused by normal means. He wanted to investigate it himself but was unsure.

Shortly after deciding to go training for awhile. He picked up his cross which he retrived from the hospital after relizing where he had put it and headed into the park. Going to his 'usual spot'. It was towards the center being covered and surrounded by trees allowing him to try and avoid being seen by hollow or any others that may search for him while training.

He formed his bow and sighed, ~It still looks really basic.. I need to pratice more.~He thought to himself before getting in place and took aim at a tree around 30 meters away. He formed the arrow before it gradually changed becoming much thinner and a small ammount of spirtually energy was gradually compressed unti lit become around half the size of his orginal arrow and more circualar in shape. ~Dont you dare go off target this time.~

As he let go releasing the arrow he got knocked back slightly skidding to a halt as he looked up at the arrow he fired, going clean through the tree he aimmed at causing the bark scarter around it's base. This went through about 3 other trees before it disintergrated into the air.

He gave a smile and thought, ~Finally.... managed to get it on target~


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sent Aru*

*The Beast Known as Sent Aru*

The remaning men gather near each other each chanting and forming their own handsigns. "DISSAPATE!" The men fired a combined Kidou that rushed towards the beast ripping the ground beneath it to shreds. Sent flexed every muscle in his body embracing himself for the impact, his anger had drove him over the edge and he had no intentions of dodging. *BOOM!* A blinding light filled the area as the beast took the hit straight on though managed to tank the energy blast.

"Sir!" One of them called out surprised to see the hollow could survive such an attack. It's body was oozing a green substance as it let out haunting groans and moans staggering from side to side. "I'LL KILL HIM!" An impatient shinigami charged towards his brandishing his Zanpaktou with the intent to kill. "JINBE NO!" The leader called out but it was too late the man had been impaled by the beast's gigantic fingers that now began to pull at his chest cavity. **Krikk Krack** The sound of the bone giving way grew louder and with one swift motion Sent ripped the mans chest clean off, Lungs and other organs came crashing down unto the ground.

The hollow turned his attention back to the remaining cell now covered not only in his own but the others blood. Licking the red and green liquid off of his face he let out a war like roar signifying his growing rage. The confusion he had once held, The unsurity of the world and the haziness of his thoughts dissapated all replaced with one emotion...Anger. The rain began to fall lightly as the heavy downpour was quick to follow, The shinigami still remember that day..That hollow and the look it gave to them as the Rain washed the image away from their sight.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kaname Izami *
*Shinigami Academy*

As the temperature rises the still waiting water begins to bubble trapped inside the glass object Kaname had chosen for the day. It was dark blue laced with an intricate flower design on the side that spiraled around all the way towards the neck stopping at the opening. The smoke still visible through the opaque glass.

Placing her lips against the opening Kaname began to inhale, The thick Gray smoke burned her lungs as they expanded wider and wider. Her head began to feel light but she didn't stop as she continued to puff. Like an SOS signal smoke began to puff out from the sides caressing her skin leaving its scent in her hair as it filled up the air with it's intoxicating aroma.

Handing it to her friend beside her Kaname held the smoke captive, Parting her lips a bit she let it escape as it rose up into the air like smoke from a chimney. Taking a nearby muffin she ripped the plastic off with her teeth sinking her fangs into the chocolate pastry. The soft treat bending to her will as she gulped down her first bite.

*COUGH! COUGH! COUGH!*

Her friend next to her coughs at the inability to hold in the smoke as long as her. *"Pansy" *Aoba said as he took the bong away from Hiro showing him how it was really done. Kaname placed her head against the wall watching the room slightly move from side to side. Whether she didn't know it or not her mind had become hyper active.

Thoughts shooting back and forth at rapid speed causing her to lose herself within the network of activity. "What Time Is it? Is Aoba checking my boobs out? He so doesn't know hes in the friend zone. I should've have yelled at Mikuru like that yesterday She was only trying to Hey I wonder what they make Chocolate muffins out of" Kaname was lost in her own world having the glazed look akin to a lost hollow on her face.

Aoba finished his pull sitting back and taking out a cigarrette to add to the effect. *"Hey Kaname you studied for that Kido test?"* Aoba asked not really concerned about it, But he needed some sort of conversation if he ever hoped to get in her pants. Kaname looked at Aoba "Nah I didn't study for that Shit" She thought though she truly believed she had said it out loud.

*"HEY YOU THREE!"*

A stern voice called out causing the three to get up quickly. "*DUDE WHERE GONNA GET CAUGHT!" *Aoba sped off hoping to get away quickly, He could hear his heartbeat with every step. Hiro had been the idiot to run towards the Shinigami teacher while Kaname was busy trying to pick up her snacks making sure not to leave one crum.

After an hour of being chased Kaname finally lost him hiding. Laying her head against a building as she sat in an empty street. Taking her snacks she finished them all. As her high began to lessen she decided the heat had died down enough for her to return back to the academy. Standing up she began her journey towards the large structure.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Hueco Mundo-

  ?Ahh~? Akuryu sat down on a rock and finished off a piece of hollow he?d been munching on. ?My wounds all healed~? He let out a sigh of relief, he?d fought with that damned cat and wasn?t too pleased with the outcome himself. ?But, it was a nice fight.? He nodded to himself. ?Ahh?? He stood up and looked at the eternal night sky of Hueco mundo. ?It?s a peaceful serenity that breaths calm into the soul~ BWAHAHAHAHAHA!! WHATTA LOAD A CRAP!? He laughed and did a backflip from the rock.

  ?Time ta find a bit o treasure!? He spoke in a pirate voice. ?What a freak.? A single eye peaked out from behind another rock, examining the odd hollow. ?I?ll wait till he turns his back and strike.? He narrowed his eyes. ?That bastard wont even know what?s com-? ?Doll~~~ kick~~~? An orb flew at the rock the eye was staring out of. ?HOW DID HE!?? the monster jumped back. ?Ohh~~ who was tracking me?? Akuryu tilted his head. ?I am, The bat hollow Bata!? 

  The black hollow with bone like wings flew into the air. ?Oh? You can fly?? Akuryu tilted his head so much he was standing on it. ?You bastard! Are you mocking me!?? Bata shouts, His body was black but he had a white mask with red tears on it. ?Yes.? Akuryu responds matter-of-factly. ?YOU SON OF A BITCH! TAKE THIS!? Bata pulls his wings back. ?BAT BABY BARRAGE!!!? From his wings blew out many small bat like hollow.

  The small bats flew into Akuryu?s body, however the hollow didn?t move. ?Is this supposed to hurt~~? Akuryu blinked, looking at the tiny bats trying to bite him. ?Y?you? you bastard? taking my bat barrage like it was nothing!!? Akuryu jumped flipped back and stretched. ?It?s~~~ Nothing~~~ to me~~~ cause~~ they~~ are puny~~? He sung, one hand outstretched, the other on his chest. ?I?ll show you puny?? Bata let out a loud sonic screech.

  ?Waaaah~~~ it hurts my ears~~~? Akuryu faked a scream of pain. ?It?s not for you!? Bata shouts. ?Eh?? Akuryu looks down at the bats on his body, they?d begun to foam at the mouth and began to tremble. ?Oh no!? He says in a southern belle tone. ?I do believe they?re dyin!? Before he could get his laugh out the bats began to explode and burn his body. ?WAAHHHH!!!!!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 21, 2010)

~ Somewhere in the American Midwest ~ 

An ominous wind seems to pick up as the sun sets on a typical American suburban neighborhood. An older looking house becomes a eerie backdrop as the shadows of the evening begin to consume it, pulling it into it?s cold embrace. In the distance a lone figure blanketed in shadows nears the house as leaves are pulled form their branches as a strong gust picks up.  Over his left shoulder a large tattered burlap sack is tossed  and if one looks close enough one can see the bag move from time to time as the man steadily makes his way home. As the last rays of the sun streak from the horizon like bony fingers grasping for life the man sets foot on the wooden steps that lead up to the porch of the house. A strained creak can be heard as the man pushes the full force of his weight onto the step as he pulls himself up so he can take another. A low thud echoes as the wood again whines under the weight. With two more steps the porch creaks and shakes as the man moves toward the door. 

The man pauses at the door and turns partially back toward the street. His messy shaggy hair flows over his right shoulder as his head turns in that direction. His bloodshot brown eyes peer into the horizon as if he were looking for someone or something. A smile crosses the man?s chapped lips after a moment allowing his coffee stained yellow teeth to bleed through the night. As he turns back toward the door a hand wrapped in a ratty leather glove is thrust deep into his right pocket. His pants rustle as he digs and a moment later he produces a small bronze colored key.  A grinding sound is heard as the key is slid into the keyhole and with a twist to the left a clicking sound can be heard as the gloved hand  slips from the key to the doorknob. With a twist the door moans as it is pushed open. The man cast a long shadow into his home as a faint light floods the main hallway. The sound of rubber on wood echoes down the hallway as the man steps into his home. Not even turning back the man closes the door and flip the lock. 

With heavy footed steps the man makes his way down the sparsely lit hall in the distance a small table can be seen with a phone sitting on top. A yellow light flashes form the device and as the man passes by a segmented number five blinks on and off but it is paid no attention as the man turns toward the door beside the table. Pushing that same key into the lock the man slowly opens the door, he peers cautiously down into the basement for several moments before finally getting enough nerve up to venture into the depths.  As the man nears the bottom a rancid smell feels his nostrils and his knees almost gives way.  But he stills his stomach and reaches the cement floor. Stopping he reaches over with his free hand and flips a switch which brings two small lamps to life. With  a grunt the man takes a step forward and pulls the large bag off his back. It hits the concrete floor with a sickening thud and opens. A young lady no more then twenty-two spills out onto the floor. She appears heavily drugged as she just lays there. Over half her clothing is missing and it appears that this deranged individual has already had his way with her once. 

Make-up filled tears flow down her cheeks as the man closes in on her again. The drug he used paralyzed her throat so she knew she couldn?t scream and the smell of this place told her that she wouldn?t make it out of this situation alive. Soon the sound of clothing tearing cuts though the silence as he tears off the rest of the girl?s cloths. For another thirty minutes he has his way with her before he grows tired of it. After buttoning his pants he pulls a rather large folding knife out of his other pocket. The girl tries to move, to run but she is stuck as he grabs her by her hair. Then with a cut he removes a small lock of her hair. A sick smile slips across his lips as he makes his way over to the desk one of the two lamps is setting on. On it sets a tattered mead notebook. Opening to a fresh page he pulls some tape off a dispenser and tapes the hair to the page. Then taking a pen he scribbles the young lady?s name under the lock. Taking in a deep breath the freak closes the book. Turning back to the girl he falls to his knees and looks up to the ceiling peering tough the pipes and rafters the man begins to cry. 

?Master, I have brought you that which you require!? he says as he lowers his head to the ground. Far above him in the pipes a set of dark gray eyes burn into existence as a scaly barbed tail falls into sight. A low hiss echoes as it bounces off the pipes as a scratching sound can be heard. A moment later the tail vanishes as a figure drops into the shadows a small distance away. The man looks up and slowly backs way back toward his desk as confusion fills the eyes of the young girl.  ?You have done well servant.? a dark voice hisses. Then out of the shadows a demonic looking creature emerges. It wears a white mask with a red spiral pattern on it. It itself takes the form of a small feral looking bipedal wolf. It?s salt and pepper fur is tangled and knotted. It?s scorpion like tail sways behind it curled and posed to strike. Drool foamed at the corners of it?s mask as it made it?s way around the girl. Her eyes fill with surprise as an invisible hand lands on her abdomen. The look of surprise falls to pain as the invisible hand tears it?s invisible claws into her flesh. Three equally spaced cuts rip up her body until they hit the first of the ribs.  Her breathing then becomes heavy and labored as something snakes around her throat. As the creature, with a chuckle, plunges it?s clawed hand into her chest a look of terror briefly covers her face as she finally sees her attacker. In the next instant blood splatters as the creature pulls her soul from her body.  ?You?ll make a decent enough snack.? it hisses as it jumps back into the pipes the girl?s soul crying and screaming the whole way.  ?Dispose of the body servant.? the voice echoes as the soul?s screaming goes silent as a munching sound is heard.  

The man bows and with out a word he walks over and grabs the body by the feet, with a yank the body spins and with a grunt he begins to pull the body toward a large black coal boiler. 

~ Academy Dorms, Soul Society ~ 

?Claudius! You?re going to be late for class if you don?t hurry!!? a female student hollers as she runs past a open doorway as she made her way toward the front door.  In the room a male student sat with a sheathed sword laid across his crossed legs. His eyes were tightly closed as he mumbled to himself. As he did he kept his hands on his weapon as his Reiatsu slowly but steadily climbed in his meditative state. His eyes slowly open only after an alarm clock he had gotten years ago goes off next to his bed. With a yawn he pulls the sword from his lap and slings it over his left shoulder as pushes himself to his feet with his legs. Rubbing his left eye with his free hand the student identified as Claudius turns to the door and makes his way to it.  Taking a final glance back to the clock he pinches the bridge of his nose before he breaks into a jog.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Shinigami Academy- 

"Well student's, It's down to that time! We're going to be having a kido exam! We've taken in everyone from first to sixth years and are hoping you all pass with flying colors!" The instructor was a rather nerdy looking man, his head was shaved and he had odd glasses that blocked his eyes. "I will be handing out the examine sheets, please answer all the questions and when you are finished head out to the second part of the exam! another instructor will be awaiting you!"

The instructor began to hand out sheets, they were ten pages long and looked rather grueling to fill out. "Alright everyone, Please begin!"



			
				The Exam said:
			
		

> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?
> 
> 
> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2010)

Isis tapped the pencil to the side of her head for a few moments. There was a pretty heavy stress current in the air, but she only needed passing grades in Kidou since she was going straight to Eleventh. She snickered a little inside at how close to exploding Akuma would have to be.

Anyway she knew enough here and there to get through, so this should be okay. Onto the test.



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



Oh hell I can't have been listening when this went down, Isis sighed. I dunno, nail them with a Hado to stop them talking? Since they're busy reciting, a chantless to disrupt them is fine, right? I'll say that.



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Okay I know this one the highest gotei division is Fifth I remember that being said who's the second dammit.

...

...

It's probably the Fourth, since they do all the healing, yeah. Fifth and Fourth Divisions.



> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



Ah! That's gotta be the two highest official Kidou, the 99th Bakudou and 99th Hadou. Those things are meant to kick ass but did I memorise them? Uhhhh, no? Shit.



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



Twin Pillars would be effective, that thing forms at your height, so from a higher ground it'd nail them when it hit them. I don't study Kidou I can't do that's all I can think of let's go with that.



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



Ideally I'd use Blast Spheres, cause that would require them to try and absorb all of them, before they exploded, and they're numerous. Quake Strike relies on disrupting the ground, so that'd throw them off and they couldn't stop that one. Crescent Scythe and Ripples of the Moon are both Reiatsu dense as well, that should do it.

I'll go with Ripples of the Moon, it's large and carries a lot. Absorbing that should push them over.



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



I figured that out earlier. There are 99 of each of the two sets, Bakudou and Hadou. Easy.



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



The one with the higher amount of Reiatsu behind it. Duh. Two Reiatsu in opposition, the weaker yields to the stronger.



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



Why do they keep asking about the high ones we don't use yet? Dammit, what is Hadou 66? I don't even care they wouldn't shut up about Danku blocking everything below 90 or some shit the answer will be Danku.

I have no idea what number Danku is.

It's freaking Danku, that's the answer.



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



When your opponent is either restrained or unable to counterattack while you invest enough power into the incantation, duh.



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



Another freaking high one nobody cares about. God dammit. Wasn't it like a 70? Why do I freaking care about Bakudou in the 70s?

I did not study things I cannot do, and I tried not to remember you ranting about this shit as well. It's a bakudou in the 70s, shut up.

Isis sighed and put the pencil down. Whatever, she'd make up for it in the practicals.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Akuma sat down at his desk and grumbled, just why the hell did he have to take this test anyway? It's not like the damn thing was going to help him any and he wasn't going to pass the damned thing anyways, he knew it, they knew it. There was no point in having him take the test at all! "Gruah, assholes just like watching me squirm!" he let out a sigh. "Whatever, let's start this damned test."



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



Akuma tapped the pencil against his chin. "You shouldn't use any, you should charge head on, roll out of the way of the spells then crack his jaw while's he's wondered what the hell just happened!" Akuma snickered to himself, that was the best answer he could come up with and they should have know he wouldn't have answered it with an actual spell. "This test ain't so hard after all!"



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Akuma started to snicker. "Hahahaha! A question i can actually answer!" He grinned. "The answer is the pussy divisions, fourth and fifth." He wrote down on the test. Oddly, he was rather confident that he'd answered correctly. 




> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



Akuma stared blankly. "Why the fuck would a kido spell need 3 parts? isn't that a bit excessive for a flashy lights show?" he wrote down, not really giving a crap about the answer. "And Kido's for wussy ass shinigami who can't stand the idea of actually gettin up close with an opponent!"



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



"I stopped at high ground, you should jump down with all your might, swinging your blade with you, using the force of the fall and your own muscles you can cut the fucker in two!" He grinned. "Hey! i got another one right!"




> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



"Why the fuck would you use kido if they absorb kido!? you go in and fight like a damned man!" he grumbled. "Boy this test is easy!"



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



"Uhh... i think it's like.. 198 useless attacks?"



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



"The bigger loser fails."



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



"My fist."


> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



"When you've lost both arms, legs and your zanpakto."




> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



"Who the fuck cares? If i want to communicate with em i'll yell loud enough for em to hear me!"


Akuma took a rather proud stance and stood up, some of the students were shocked he'd finished so quickly. Some suspected he didn't even bother to fill out the questions... "Yo, i'm done pointdexter." Akuma tossed the paper onto the instructors desk. "Fine, you are free to move onto the practical exam now." Akuma nodded and headed out of the room to the practice field.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2010)

Having failed to remember anything more, Isis waited a bit for normal people to start finishing before handing hers in.

Then she wandered after them to the practical grounds. Ah, the fun part was beginning now.

~~~

"So my school exploded?"

"Yes."

"And we all have two weeks off before we go back?"

"Yes."

"...well my arm's already back in place, am I allowed to go?"

"Yes."

"Okay sweet."

Ryan looked around as he was leaving the hospital, trying to spot someone he knew. He couldn't and sighed. "Why exactly did I ruin that coffee," he muttered, looking at his hands. "Some crazy stuff's going down. I should probably figure it out before I turn someone into a pitcher of milk or somethin'."

Ryan wandered off, in the general direction of home, wondering whether something would show up out of thin air to help him figure out just what was going on.

~~~

Rán snarled and continued to escalate her flames, trying to get the Hollow stepping on her to raise its foot. Her fire was really starting to hurt it, but it was sure it could crush her before she could break free.

What it wasn't expecting was for its back to be suddenly laced by sharp spines, the hedgehog Hollow just out of sight. It roared and reared back, and the moment it did so, Rán rolled out and sprung at its face. Furiously sharp claws raked it multiple times as she forced all her fire at it, until she'd completely shredded its mask and face. The Hollow collapsed, Rán riding it down.

Snarling, she began to rip pieces of flesh out and swallow them hastily. The hedgehog Hollow began to slink out of the darkness, and Rán eyed it darkly, but did not attack it. She knew it had interfered, but frankly she couldn't hurt it so just had to put up with it.

"Váli."

It made the noise again, introducing itself. Rán had been ignoring it for a while now, she didn't want it to get accustomed to her.

"Váli."

She continued to ignore it.

Another Hollow lurking on the outside of their senses began to approach, tempted by the scent of a kill.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"A Kido test...now of all times?" Fumiko complained looking at the overly large packet she was giving. As she grumbled and rambled about how stupid school was and why did she have to take a test, Kioshi who was standing by her side, simply smirked as he began to answer the questions.



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



_Really? It's obvious that you should use a binding spell. One of particular interest is Geki, which completely paralyzies an opponent or Sai which binds their arms._



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



_I read this in a book. Out side of the Kido corps the 5th division is the strongest group of Kido users. Next would be the 4th since they specialize in healing , which is Kido based._



> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



_I'm not to sure of this one at all. I don't know if the books I've read were wrong or the instructor worded this question wrong. Of the known Binding spells #99 Kin is followed by Bankin that is only two parts. I know nothing of the Hado's, but I'd guess 99 would be the lucky number to guess upon._



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



_I'd say Bakudo 61. _



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



_Shakkahō or Byakurai? I'd say Shakkaho _



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



_99 of each, I read this in a text book._



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



_A broad question. It doesn't mention if the spells are of the same number or not. It's obvious a higher level Hado would beat out a lower level Hado, but if Hado's of the same level collide then the one with higher amount of reiatsu would be the victor._



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



_Danku's blocks everything not above 89 in spell level...or so I've heard._



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



_To confuse your opponent when they themselves are Kido masters. I just explained this to the instructor of my Kido class last hour._



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



_And again reading pays off...from the text book. Bakudo 77._ 

---

"The written part of the exam wasn't that hard, but...." Kioshi began to trail off as the horror of having to perform Kido spells hit him. When it came to Kido he wasn't that great at it, more particular the Hado spells. He just couldn't get the destructiveness down pact.

"Oh, your done Kioshi?" Fumiko asked inching closer and closer ready to snatch the boys paper. "...Don't even try it Fumiko!" Kioshi yelled turning his back to the young woman. "Ah come on! I know you know all the answers just give them to me!" Fumiko yelled in a whiny voice. Kioshi simply rocked his head left and right. There was an odd silence, surly Fumiko hadn't given up already...had she? Kioshi thought.

Someone began taping his shoulder and Kioshi jerked up to see who wanted him. He felt himself slam into a firm yet soft surface, it was like he was at home in his bed, laying on the softest pillows in the world. He was lost in this sudden blissful world he found himself in, that is until he figured out where he was...in Fumiko's cleavage.

"AHHHH!" He screamed pushing himself off of her and into a locker. "What's wrong? I thought everyone liked my cleavage?" Fumiko siad as if it was an already known fact. Since that didn't work she went for the big guns, as she slowly began pulling down the pants to her uniform. Kioshi's face felt hot...extremely hot all of a sudden. "N-no Fumiko I wan't let you see my answers!" He screamed again taking off down the hall.

"Damn...now I've got to actually try and answers these questions" She said whining "I THOUGHT WHAT WE HAD WAS REAL KIOSHI!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2010)

~The Afternoon of the Previous School Day~

"Hey kid," Isis spotted a blonde haired student wandering around at a distance, "I need a second for some training, give me a hand."

Isis sighed as the kid continued to walk on, as if intentionally not hearing her. She strode forward and placed a hand on his shoulder.

"I don't bite, no matter what the rumours are, and I can't exactly do this myself. Come on, the Kidou test's tomorrow anyway, it'll be good for you."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Akuma cracked his neck as he walked outside to the exam field. "You're the first one out here?" The instructor asked, she was a redheaded short haired woman with green eyes and a rather petite figure. "I'm the best." Akuma smirked. "Whatever, I'll explain the rules of the next part of the exam." She cleared her throat.

"This is a three part Hado test, The first part is dealing with the five stationary targets, then moving onto the five moving targets, After that it will be five more targets that fire back. Each target is set up with a meter that determines the effectiveness of the attack. Hit them with all you've got and we'll read your test results back to you when you finish the exam." 

Akuma smirked. "Ok, So what am i doing here?" He asked. "You use Hado and attack the targets..." The instructor grunted. "THAT'S ALL I NEEDED TO HEAR!" he grinned. "Alright, I'll show you fuckers how it's done!" He held out his hand. "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days. Hadou number 3! Fare!" A yellow fire engulfs his fist. "He's... actually doing it!?" 

"ARA~~~~" Akuma runs off towards the target. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?" Akuma pulls his fist back. "TORA!" He throws a right straight into one of the dummies, then slams the side of his fist into another, uppercutting a third, backhanding a fourth and hitting the side of the fifth. "NOW THE MOVING ONES!" He laughed moving onto the next group. "THIS IS CHEATING!!!" The instructor shouts, but Akuma hadn't bothered to bay attention, He smacked one of the moving targets dead center and waited for the others, They moved from side to side, he staid in one spot and simply punched each one as it got near him. All he had to do was move up one level to hit the next in line.

"HAHAHAH~~" He laughed and headed onto the final group. "AKUMA!!" The instructor shouts, the student was already off to the third group. The targets seemed to shoot out fire balls towards him, He ducked to the side of one, throwing his fist into it's gut, moving onto the next one, rolling out of the way and slamming his flaming fist into the crotch area of it. "HAHAHAH!!!" He laughed and jumped out of the way of a ball of flame. The next target he hit was at the head, The fourth was hit in the chest and the final one was hit just before firing it's attack cuasing the ball of fire to explode back onto it.

"I believe that's game set and match." The last attack blew up Akuma's own spell and left his hand rather bloodied. "THAT IS NOT HOW YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO IT!" Akuma blinked. "You said to use a hado and attack the targets, i did." He smirked. "YOU HAVE TO SHOOT IT AT THEM!" Akuma shook his finger. "You never said "Shoot at" You said "Hit" He laughed and moved onto the next part of the test. "D...damn it.... did he find... a loophole!?"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2010)

*~The Afternoon of the Previous School Day~*

The world was oblivious to Kioshi as he walked with his nose stuck in a book. It was titled _"Tale of a Gutsy Ninja"_ from what his friends had constantly been ranting about and what he had heard from his frequent vists to the book store, this novel (if you could call it that) was suppose to be one of the best books on the shelves, but Kioshi had a far different opinion on the book. _"Who the hell wrote this hot mess? He's a ninja, how in the world is he suppose to make peace in a ninja system of all things?"_ He grumbled caught in his own little world.

He was finally brought out of this world when he felt a hand touch his shoulder.

"I don't bite, no matter what the rumours are, and I can't exactly do this myself. Come on, the Kidou test's tomorrow anyway, it'll be good for you."

Huh? He thought closing his book and turning to the person wanting his attention. "....Oh your...Isis aren't you?"

*~Current Day, Fumiko~*

"Alright I can do this" She said taking a breath. "No pressure, there's absolutely no pressure at all." She kept telling herself as she picked up her pencil. "Alright...let's do this!"



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



_Bakudo's.

Hey...this is pretty easy._



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



_4th and 5th

Alright, I'm doing pretty well for a person who always skips class._




> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.




_.....Dammit!

Next Question_



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



_Man I knew I should have came to class when that lectured was being given.

Next Question_



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



_Hado 30.

Okay, it's getting easy again._



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



_Who in their right mind...actually counts these spells? Though from the last time I paid attention or came to class or read I saw/heard/read that it was 50..or more...better yet: IDK_



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



_What a great question with such a broad answer. Let me take a guess...I don't know one with greater power put into it than the other? Or one who has a higher number maybe?_



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



_Now everyone knows this one, it's the obvious Danku spammage FTW!_



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



_When the person your against knows about Kido.

I learned that the hard way when I got caught skipping by my instructor._



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



_IDK, I usually use a hell butterfly or the phone._

---

Fumiko looked at her paper with a smirk. She had answered every question, which was a brand new thing for her since she hardly ever came to class. "Now, I play the waiting game."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *~The Afternoon of the Previous School Day~*
> 
> The world was oblivious to Kioshi as he walked with his nose stuck in a book. It was titled _"Tale of a Gutsy Ninja"_ from what his friends had constantly been ranting about and what he had heard from his frequent vists to the book store, this novel (if you could call it that) was suppose to be one of the best books on the shelves, but Kioshi had a far different opinion on the book. _"Who the hell wrote this hot mess? He's a ninja, how in the world is he suppose to make peace in a ninja system of all things?"_ He grumbled caught in his own little world.
> 
> ...



"Yup, that's me. And you are? Tell me as we walk," Isis began steering the boy towards one of the training grounds.

"Some of the teachers are always ranting about Sixth years inviting other students to train with them to help them grow as Shinigami. I...usually don't do this, but I came up with some training ideas I need a partner for and frankly have no one to go to I want to. So you fit the bill."

Isis wasn't actually paying attention to the train of thought that she might actually be forcing someone along when they were already busy. She usually didn't think of other people.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kioshi*

It felt as if he didn't have a choice in the matter as Isis had him in a firm grip. This quelled on of the rumors he'd heard of her. Apparently she had strength equal to her rather overbearing attitude and Kioshi was experienceing the strength part first hand. Even thought it looked like she wasn't putting much effort into it he could barely work himself out of her grip, so he decided just to go along with it.

"My names Kioshi, fifth year student" He said while trying to keep up with her pace. "Yea, teachers have been saying that in all my classes about sixth year students inviting us younger students to train with them. I usually get paired up with Fumiko, but I guess you already know how she is since she's in your year, she's actually the reason why I recognize you."

He had been told numerous times by Fumiko to avoid any kind of training with her, but so far she seemed to be an okay person so far. Not the arrogant people Fumiko and others made her out to be. _"I'll just have to wait and see when we actually start training."_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 21, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi*
> 
> It felt as if he didn't have a choice in the matter as Isis had him in a firm grip. This quelled on of the rumors he'd heard of her. Apparently she had strength equal to her rather overbearing attitude and Kioshi was experienceing the strength part first hand. Even thought it looked like she wasn't putting much effort into it he could barely work himself out of her grip, so he decided just to go along with it.
> 
> ...



"Hahaha, I'm surprised you can get any training when caught in the gravity of her giant chest," Isis laughed. She wasn't exactly the type to think of the gender of the person she was talking to when making a joke.

Thus she wasn't paying attention to Kioshi's now red face.

"Okay, so I've been thinking about practicing my reiatsu sensing," Isis quickly fiddled around in the storage shed, and pulled out a bucket of what appeared to be bean bags. Each of them gave off what appeared to be a small pulse of Reiatsu.

"So basic trick is, I'm going to shoot a Breaker Hadou into the air. You hit it with a Flare and we've got mist. Then you throw these beanbags into the mist and I try to hit them."

Isis removed the cord hanging over her shoulder, from which her Asauchi dangled. She drew it, took a few steps back, and raised her empty hand, the white ball of the seventh Hadou forming in her hand.

"You good for that?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Bata Vs Akuryu-

"BWAHAHAHAHA!! TAKE THAT YOU BASTARD!!!" the bat laughed. "Heeyy~~" Akuyru stood below him. "Was~~ that~~ supposed~~ to~~ hurt~~" He called. "WILL YOU STOP TALKING LIKE THAT I CAN HEAR YOU!!" He shouts. "But... how the hell did you avoid my attack!?" He shouts. "I AM THE GOD OF HOLLOW! IGNACIO PERAFABIO MILARDO CASTILLO EDMUNDO!" He shouts. "OI! there's no such god!" Bata screams back at him.

Looking over at where Akuryu was before he could see a few piles of ash on the ground. "What the hell did he use!?" Suddenly a ball flew up and hit his jaw. "BWAH!" He screamed out and fell to the ground. "WHAT WAS THAT!?" Bata looks around. "My baby~ Have you seen my baby!?" Akuyru looks around, his mask appears to have some sort of blush on it. "What... the hell.. is wrong with you?"

"MY BABIES HUNGRY!"" Akuryu shouts, slamming his "Doll" With the picture of a baby on it into the bats face. "OH NO! BABY YOU HURT DADDY! What will we ever do.... He'll... He'll leave us alone again!" Akuryu began to sob uncontrollably. "What the hell is this guy...." Bata rubbed his chin with the end of one of his wings. "I've never seen a hollow this screwed up in the head..." Bata watched Akuryu pat the orbs "Head" "Oh baby, It's alright, don't cry.." He acted like a loving mother. "Father will spend time with you...."

Akuryu slammed the doll in Bata's gut this time. "PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR SON!!!!!" Bata's eyes widened as he flew back. "THIS IS UNREAL!? WHAT IS THIS GUY!!?!?!?!?" as he flies up into the air he looks down at the Akuryu. "Damn it... I can't tell what he's going to do next...." Akuryu cracked his neck. "Son, It's time to leave the nest." He spoke in a stern, fatherly voice. "But papa, I don't want to!" out of the corner of his mouth he spoke like a little boy. "It's fine son, fly and live your dreams..." 

with the doll in his right hand he began to lean back on his left leg. "DOLL ROCKET!" bending forward and throwing the doll at the bat. "Go son.. become... a star!" a tear rolls out from one of the eye slits in his mask. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?!?!?!?" Bata avoids the doll. "NO!!! MY SON WILL FALL!!!" Akuryu shouts. "THEN DON'T THROW HIM!!" Akuryu folds his hands across his chest. "It's fine, i can make more." He comments. "THEN WHY WERE YOU SO UPSET!?!?!?"

Bata huffed. "Damn it... fighting this guy is going to make me crazy..." He thinks to himself. "It's not fuckin worth it!" Suddenly Akuryu appeared behind him. "WHAT THE HELL!?!?!? HOW DID YOU GET UP HERE!?!?!?!" He shouts. "Its... me son..." Akuryu holds out his hands. "YOU'RE NOT MY DAD!" Akuryu flipped forward, smacking the doll beneath his feat into Bata's head and sending him down to the sands of hueco mundo. "DON'T INSULT YOUR FATHER!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 22, 2010)

*Heuco Mundo*

Helena layed down on the ground of Hueco Mundo. She gazed as the sky. She was counting to herself to pass the time. She didn't know why she did it, it just seemed like something interesting. Besides, Hueco Mundo wasn't exactly exciting. 

She rolled over on her side as she watched some tiny, little lizard hollow pop out of the sand. She reached her hand out to touch it. The other hollow looked at her hand and then licked it.

"Well hello to you too. Are you as bored as I am?" Helena asked it in a passive tone. The little lizard hollow stuck out its tounge as if to answer yes to Helena's question. Helena sat up and at the same time picked up the lizard hollow to hold it.

"You know, you're kind of adorable in a lizardy way," she said as she lightly smiled at it. She started to stroke the little hollow's back, it didn't seem to mind at all. Then out of the blue she felt a faint thud.

"I wonder what that was?" she pondered. She then stood up and raised her arm up.

"Noir Cho," she called out. A black butterfly suddely appeared out of nowhere.

"Go see what's going on over there," she instructed to the butterfly. The butterfly flew off in the direction of the sound. Helena stood there waiting for it to return; she stroked the little lizard hollow some more. The butterfly soon returned. Helena lifted up her arm and the butterfly landed on it softly. The butterfly then started relaying the information it gathered.

"Oh, I see. Two hollows are fighting," she said. Two hollows fighting, she'd never really bother to go watch other hollows fight before. Maybe it'd present something interesting to her.

"Well buddy, I'll let you go now," Helena said as she leaned down to release the little lizard hollow. She then started in the direction of the hollow fight, not even aware of what the hollows were like.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryuu grinned and sat back looking at his handy work from a relatve distance ignoring any shinigami that happend to go past. He kept silent thinking back...

"...Shinigami where never are oppent hollow are, thats why you should really avoid all contact with them."
Ryuu grunted crossing his arms and looked away from his elder brother, both of them being in a log cabin, the furniture consiting of simple luxerys and a fireplace in the far corner flames flirking.
"Shinigami are just the same as hollows. They just claim to be working for a greater good."
"Prehaps."His brother said placing his hand on his shoulder. "But we can never tell unless we see both sides of the story. For all we know, Qunicy could of been doing the wrong in fighting hollow."
"So why would you be a Quincy then? If you think your doing something wrong..."
"Because I made a promise to someone and I have to protect my little brother. Now, you should be getting off to bed and here maybe this will explain a few things."He said handing him a book before getting up and walking out.
"Where you going?!"Ryuu asked he then sighed as he dind't get an anwsure. He went to his room and closed the door...

-

Ryuu looked up coming out of his flashback and sighed, "I still dont know what happend to him..." He pulled out the book from the school bag and attempted to open it. But like back then it didn't open it's secerts still remaining sealed to him. He wasn't even sure how to open it as their was no lock or anything that gave im a clue as to what prevented him openning the object.

OOC: No one to interact with still :/


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Bata Vs Akuryu

?Urgh? Bastard? I?m getting tired of fighting you.? He looked at Akuryu, the crazed hollow was standing atop one of his dolls. ?Damn it, so that?s how he got up there!? How can a guy that big stand on one of those things.? Akuryu sighed. ?The cat?s out of the bag! Time to go in for the kiilll~~? Akuryu flipped off the orb and gave it a kick towards Bata. 

?You dumbass! I know your tricks now!? Bata opens up his wings. ?BAT BABBY BARRAGE!!!? With a shout hundreds of bats began to flow out of his wings. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!! HOWS THAT!? DO YOU LIKE THAT!?!?!?? As they flew out he let out a loud sonic screech, the bats at the front of the attack exploding in a big ball of fire. ?ooooh~~ Pretty~? Akuryu looked up at the ball of flame in the sky. ?Hueco mundo is always so dark! Don?t you just love the sun! BWAHAHAHAH!!!?

?How? did you avoid my attack!?? Bata dropped to his knees. ?Eh~~ I can?t fly.? He laughed. ?Attackin the air is useless cause I fall to the ground!? He chuckled. ?Damn it.. I thought, he would have made another doll to stand on? thinking logically, you can?t do it with this guy? no matter what!!? Bata shouts in his head. ?Time ta die!? Akuryu?s hand rests on Bata?s mask. ?What the hell!?? he looked up and saw Akuryu?s eyes for the first time. ?I like to get up close and look into the eyes?? He smiled.

?SANITY CRUSH!? The purple energy flowed into Bata. ?BWAAHAHAHAA!!! ISN?T THE MOON A LOVELY SHADE OF RED!?? Bata laughs before his jaw is ripped out by Akuryu. ?My next meal, such a lovely~ Day~? He cheers and begins to munch down on his newest capture, This was the longest he?d spent in hueco mundo and so far he?d gotten into three fights! It was wondrous being a hollow! Never a dull moment!

At the Hospital-

?Are you doing alright sir?? A nurse came in to check on Akira. ?Nn?? Akira just nodded his head. ?Ooh! Are you shy?? She smiled, the nurse had light brown hair, pushed backward because of the hat she was wearing. Her eyes were a nice hazel and her lips a bright red with her lipstick. ?I?ve been asked to come and check up on your arm and leg, as well as the other wounds to your body.? She pulled out a chart.

?Let?s see, You?re arm suffered a break at the Humerus and the radius? and the ulna, In multiple spots.? She tapped a pen to her chin. ?That?s not very humorous though is it??  She smiled at him. ?Ok, not one for small talk, gotcha!? She went back to her work. ?You?re legs has suffered just two breaks, the Tibia and the Fibula! But those ones were more like hairline fractures, nothing to be too worried about, they?ll be good as new in a month or two!?  

Akira still gave her nothing. ?Hmm?? She tabbed the pen against her chin again. ?I guess I?ll just have to check the other wounds now~~~? she rushed over and opened Akira?s shirt. ?WHAT ARE DOING!?? He shouts. ?HAHA! I got you talk!? the nurse smiled, Akira just turned his head. ?Oh! Come on! You were talking!!? she smiled. ?Sigh~~ maybe I?m just too cute? Can?t talk to cute girls?? She tilted her head. ?Well, Anyways, you had a lot of cuts and bruises on your body, from what we can tell you were most likely on the roof when the explosion happened.? 

Akira?s eyes widened at explosion. ?I take it you didn?t know?? She tilted her head. ?I..saw it?? Akira mumbled. ?Great!!! You can tell the police what happened!? she clasped her hands together. ?You know, I graduated from that school~ Holds a lot of good memories!? She winked at Akira. ?You have any good memories at school?? She smiled again, but nothing. ?Sigh~ Oh well, onto the cut-? Before she could finish she looked down and noticed, the cuts and bruises were gone.

?W..what!? they were there a few hours ago!?? She begins turning him in all sorts of different directions looking for the cuts and bruises on his back, chest, stomach, legs. ?Did they run away?? She held her hand over her eyes and look out at the door. ?How do those kinda wounds heal in a few hours?? She tabbed the pen on her chin. ?Perhaps?..? she turned to Akira. ?Are you?. A superhero!??


With Akuma-

He?d moved onto the Bakudo section of the course. ?So, what?s the plan here?? Akira asked.  ?First will be stationary targets, you will be required to use a binding spell to restrain the five targets, the next group will require you use a shielding spell to block the attack and the third will require you use a binding spell to stop the attackers from attacking. Each target has a meter that we will read after your test and record in our books.? Akuma felt uneasy this time.

?You? you were pretty specific about what to do huh?.? He looked over at the teacher, he was an older man with a potbelly and a monocle, both eyes closed however, he also had a rather bushy white mustache. ?Yes, I know you all too well Mr. Seinaru.? Akuma could feel the cold sweat running down his body. ?How the hell.. am I going to pass this course?? He thought to himself.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 22, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Hospital*​
"Odd shit just won't stop happening," Kyohei muttered in a grumpy tone before he tossed the flower away from the bed. He sat from his bed bored with no one around at all. Below he noticed his regular cloths that his father must have brought over. A few minutes later he was fully dressed with an attire that consisted of; a black sweater over his buttoned white shirt, bear underwear, socks with happy faces on them, gray jeans and gray shoes.

A vein popped from his head seeing the embarrassing and stupid choice of cloths he received, "curse that jackass!" Though he had both his and foot in a cast managed to get by with out much pain. His sucker had lost it's flavor, leading him to to bite its head off and replace it with another. He moves to the door, hoping on one foot with little trouble.

Kyohei opens the door as leans his body against the wall and looks around to see if anyone was around. Nobody to be seen he begins hoping his way down the hallway on one foot. A nurse turned the corner and noticed the blond haired kid hoping on one leg, "hey you where do you think your going with injuries like that?!"

The switches over to his act as the woman comes closer to where he is. He leans on the wall beside him to give his leg some rest from carrying his weight. Kyohei looks forward with a calming smile and innocent eyes that show the woman signs of good. Before speaking he removes the blue sucker in his mouth to make his words clearer, "I'm sorry to worry you miss, but I just wanted to go see my dog, Spud outside and I didn't have a crutch or anything so..." 

He looks down to side to show he was in some form of bad emotion, leading the nurse to feel sympathy for him. "oh no need to apologize you sweet thing! I'll get some crutches for you right away!" that being spoken she rushed into one of the nearby rooms for crutches. For an instance he returns to his meaner self, that's right be a good bitch like you are and give me my fucking crutches. His expression returns back to a good boy the moment he sees the nurse return, "I'm back!"

She runs up to the boy quickly and hands him a pair of metal crutches that seem new from how shiny it was, "I hope their a good size." She spoke in soft voice feeling a little attracted to the young teen, "thank you very much mam, but I only need one. Besides my other hand is pretty banged up." He returns of them back to her and places the other under his armpit, using it like an extra leg, "its alright sweety seeing you was thanks enough." Kyohei sweet dropped from her strange words and laughed a little, "um, your welcome then?"

The lady placed her hands softly on the young mans shoulders and came closer to his face, "do you....need any help getting down there?" Kyohei moved from her grasp quickly and began walking with some sweat running down, "no thank you mam. I'm fine on my own, seriously. You've done enough for me." She felt a little disappointed that she couldn't go with him, but felt happy that he was so grateful and blew a kiss as she saw him go, "bye then~~" Kyohei waved with his smile and swung over to his true as he got away, the hell was with that bitch p*d*p****!?

He aggressively returned the sucker to his mouth and walked his way through the halls with his single crutch, how long does this shit last? Kyohei thought to himself as he became more and more impatient with the building, tch, why didn't that fucking light show hit this piece of shit. It could use some trimming.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Akira-

?No?? Akira blinked. ?Oh? I hoped you were a super hero?.? The nurse pouted. ?Then I could be like? ?No~ you can?t leave~? and you be like. ?The world needs me.? And then I?d go. ?But.. What about your wounds!? and you?d go. ?They are nothing, compared to the wounds of the people?s hearts!? The nurse clasped her hands together, eyes sparkling.  ?? I? wouldn?t say that?? Akira answered. ?Boy you really know how to ruin a girl?s fun you know??

Akira looked down at the bed. ?Sigh?. I got stuck with a real winner here.? She sighed. ?Anyways, I was supposed to run a check up, make sure everything?s functioning the way it?s supposed too.? The nurse was rather young, Akira was questioning if she was actually old enough to work in a hospital. ?Ahah~ You?re thinking about something hm?? She walked over towards Akira, the boy simply turned his head away from her. ?Come on~~ What are you thinking~~?  She smirked.

?Ooh~ Perhaps, you?re a young man after all. You?re worried about what I meant when I said ?Make sure it?s functioning? Hmmm?? She winked at him. ?I can?t blame you, you see such a young beautiful nurse and she says those words.? She turns away from him, covering her face with a clipboard and blushing. ?Oh my! To be ogled by a patient!? Akira sweatdropped. ?Nothing huh?? She turned around, placing one hand on her hip. ?Sigh, It?s so hard to get the shy ones to open up~? 

She shook her head and began to walk out the room. ?I don?t know what kinda relationship you have with your family, but so far no ones called for you.? She looked over at him before she left, Akira simply looked out the window of his room. ?I guess, you just don?t get along with people huh?? She shrugged and left the room completely. ?Kazen?? Akira pat the dogs head. ?People are weird? huh?? He asked the dog. ?I think so.? Kazen responded. ?I thought you would agree?? Akira smiled, the smile then slowly turned into shock. ?WHY THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING!??

Kazen?s jaw dropped. ?YOU CAN UNDERSTAND ME!?? He shouts. ?WHY ARE YOU MORE SHOCKED THEN I AM!!?? Akira sits back, grabbing his chest. ?People can?t understand dogs!!!? Kazen shouts at Akira. ?Dog?s can?t talk to people!? Akira shouts back. ?Ah, I see, so we?re freaks.? Kazen nodded. ?HOW THE HELL IS THAT A GOOD ENOUGH EXPLANATION!?? Kazen curled up in a ball. ?I?m tired now.? He laid down and began to sleep. ?YOU ACCEPT THE ANSWER JUST LIKE THAT!??


With Akuma-

?Well, Are you going to begin the Bakudo test?? The instructor asked. ?Damn? damn it? I refuse? to use Bakudo?.? He clutches his fists. ?Every member of the 11th division knows kido spells, they chose not to use them. If you want to become a member of the 11th division then you better know how to fire a bakudo spell even if you wont use it!? The instructor shouts at him. ?Forgive me?. Father?? Akuma raises his hand. ?You?re an orphan.? The instructor coughs. ?I KNOW THAT!? 

?Alright? alright?? He took a deep breath. ?Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death.? He aimed his hand at one of the dummies. ?Bakudo #1, Sai!? The spell misses however and hits a stray cat. ??..? the two stand silent for a moment. ?I meant to do that.? He coughs. ?Take your time.? The instructor waves him off. ?Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death. Bakudo #1, SAI!? He shouts again, the attack actually hitting it?s target this time. ?Good, now just fourteen more!? The instructor laughed. ?I hate.. you all??


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hospital*


Mira was still tryng to firgure out how that leaf was set on fire. Spotaneous combustion? No, the circumstances weren't even right. Light focusing on the leaf? No, it needed to be more magnified for that to occur. Post traumatic stress? That could probably be the reason why. Mira sighed as she gazed at the white wall. 

"Great, I may possibly be losing my mind," she said as she took in the silence. She then picked up on something, it sounded like someone yelling. A normal person probably couldn't hear this, but Mira had a good ear because of her musical background. Mira got out of the hospital bed and pressed her ear to the wall from which the sound came from.

'Darn, I still can't here it,' she thought. She grabbed the empty water glass by her bed top use to help amplify the sound. It still sounded fuzzy, too much white noise probably. She placed the glass back down on the bedside table and left the room to go to the source of noise.

As she walked down the hall she noticed a nurse walk by looking disappointed, as if she was rejected or something like that. Mira finally made to the source of the noise, it was coming from another hospital room. She peaked in enough so if no one was really paying attention they couldn't see her. It looked like a boy around her age was yelling at his dog, something about being able to understand him.

"More post traumatic stress" Mira said softly to herself as she watched the kid and his dog.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Akira-

"Master..." Kazen looked up. "I don't want to talk to you right now... I've gone crazy from shock or i'm having a bad dream.. that's all..." Akira rubbed his temples. "Master, There's a girl outside the door." Akira sighed. "It's probably a nurse Kazen." He grumbled. "Do you want to mate with that nurse lady?" Kazen turned to Akira and placed a paw on his bottom jaw. "WHAT THE HELL KIND OF QUESTION IS THAT!?" Akira shouts, noticing a girl outside his doorway. "OH CRAP!" He clasps his hands on his mouth. "Damn it... it happened.. like it always happens! shit... how do you make friends when you always screw everything up!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira trembled from terror. She had been spotted. Somehow with out even knowing it, her body managed to move itself into plain view for the boy and and his dog to see.

"I'm so sorry for spying. I didn't mean to do it. I just heard you from all the way down the hall in my room. You see, I have sensitive hearing from playing music for so long. I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry. I hope I didn't embrass you or anything. That is the last thing I would want to do to a complete stranger. I can see that you're most likely suffering from a case a PTS. Oh, um...PTS in case you didn't know stand for Post Traumatic Stress. I seem to be exhibiting it to because I thought I saw a leaf set on fire all by itself. So you're not the only one who may be losing their mind. Oh no, I'm so sorry if I insulted you," Mira finally stopped because ran out of breath. 

She fell to the ground on her bottom from lack of breath. She was breathing heavily just to regain breath. She looked up at the boy. He probanly thought she was some kind of lunatic.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena heard laughter from afar. She was now even more interested. Seeing as walking on foot would take her too long, she decided to fly. She started to flap her wings, her strange fish-butterfly-black-and-blue-feather-coated-wings.

She flew off and made it to the site. What she saw made her stop, it was a bloody scene. There was carnage everywhere. There was a hollow munching another hollow. It was insanity. 

As she stared at thr grizzly sight, Helena suddenly felt the memories flow back to her. The face of her captor who became he killer. Every needle pushed into her. Every cut dealt to her Being on the brink of death so many times. Then finally the rejection. The words that he spoke claiming she'd become too vacant for him. All this time while she was being tortured and then killed, she hoped for someone to find her. To rescue her, but that never came.

Helena started shaking her head as she mouthed the word no over and over again. Her wings still flapped as they levitated her in the air. She let out a blood curdling scream. Finally she felt something come over her, something she rarely felt; psychotic, murderous rage.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 22, 2010)

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, and grunted slightly. "Such a ridiculous test, and at a time like this." He kept his eyes narrowed as he focused on the questions at hand, he was not a person who was very fond of taking tests, especially not ones involving Kidou. It wasn't that he didn't understand Kidou at all, it was just that he didn't want to have to bother with something so irrelevant at this point.



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?


"Ridiculous," Toshiro spat to himself in a low voice, "The answer to this is easy, a binding spell is what you use to counter a Bakudo and Hadou chant." Toshiro was growing slightly angry, just who did these people take him for anyways?



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.


"Hmph, this question is so easy, even that barbarian of an idiot Akuma could answer it, the 4th and 5th divisions focus the most on Kidou," Toshiro thought to himself, and scribbled down the answer on the piece of paper.



> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.


Toshiro growled to himself slightly, "This question is possibly the hardest one on this quiz. Well, for starters, I would have to say that based on my previous knowledge, Bakudo #99 is a three part Kidou, I didn't pay much attention to the Hado part, but from memory, I recall Hado 99 having 3 parts as well." He scribbled the answer down, and proceeded to the next question.



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?


"An easy one," Toshiro mumbled to himself, "The answer is Bakudo #61, as it's a Bakudo that seals off the opponents movement."



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?


Toshiro though to himself for a moment, before the answer came to him, "Hado #14, Retribution, it takes the same amount of damage the target to dealt to me, and deals it back upon him, easily capable of overpowering my opponent."



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)


"99 of each, unlike most people I actually paid attention to my textbooks," Toshiro thought to himself.



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?


"The one who puts more reiatsu into the Hado will push the other user's Hado back and overpower it, that's far too easy to understand," Toshiro thought, writing down two answers on the paper, not even needing to think about the other one.



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?


Toshiro almost wanted to chuckle at this question, "Bakudo #81, Danku, creates a spiritual barrier that will block anything thrown at it, as long as it's not above that number, easy question."



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?


"An opponent who is a Kido master will be easily confused by a double incantation, there is no question about that, this one wasn't even worth my time," Toshiro muttered in contempt.



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?


Toshiro sighed to himself, "I was right, question 3 may as well have been the hardest, Bakudo #77, Tenteikuura, directly relays any message sent to a number of targeted souls."

He stood up and walkes out of the room.

*The Afternoon before*
------------------------------------------
Toshiro was walking along,  ignoring any conversation going on, he didn't want to be involved in anything trivial, until he came across two people training. He had memorized their names from the time spent in the Academy, Isis Neith, and Kioshi. He noticed immediately that Isis had a white balled formed in her hand, and recognized it as the 7th Hado, and he realized that a training session was about to start.

He hated having to interact with anyone, it wasn't his style, unfortunately, he needed to practice himself, so he walked up to the two, and before Kioshi could respond to the question Isis asked, he spoke in his usual, icy cold voice.

"Do you mind if I join you?" He asked, retaining his cool, almost poker-face like facade, and waited for a response.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira trembled from terror. She had been spotted. Somehow with out even knowing it, her body managed to move itself into plain view for the boy and and his dog to see.
> 
> ...



"I think that girl has worms!" Kazen looks at Akira. "...." He didn't answer. "MASTER! LOOK! SHE MUST HAVE WORMS! WE HAVE TO SAVE HER!! HER BUTT!! IT MUST ITCH LIKE MAD!!" Kazen jumped out of the bed. "I... I really wish, i never knew his personality..." Akira sweatdropped. "It's.... fine." He finally answered, Kazen walked over to the girl and started nudging her with his head.

"That's.. Kazen.. my dog..." Akira turned his head, it seemed like the girl might be the same type he is, freaked out that they'd screw up a friendship before it started and scared to meet other people. "I'm.. Noboru Akira." He would have gone to help her, except his right leg and left arm were in casts and his left arm had many bits of metal coming out of it. "Are.. you alright?"



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena heard laughter from afar. She was now even more interested. Seeing as walking on foot would take her too long, she decided to fly. She started to flap her wings, her strange fish-butterfly-black-and-blue-feather-coated-wings.
> 
> ...



"A sound~~~" Akuryu held his hand over his mask. "I hear~~ A sound~~" He began to spin around. "THE SOUND OF MADNESS!!!! IT'S AN ORCHESTRA!" He flipped backward. "The sound of carnage! DEATH! INSANITY INCARNATE! Oh this lovely sound only given off by the few~ the proud~" He suddenly becomes very serious. "The Marines. COMMANDER!? ARE YOU HERE COMMANDER!? I LOST THE REST OF THE UNIT! COMMANDER!? COMMANDER!!!!!!!" He drops to his knees and cries out into the sky.

"I wonder, if there's pie." He blinked. "BWAHAHAHAH! Madness is a tool to accomplish a victory!" He flipped backward again. "I'm gettin tired of this place. Where the hell's that hollow at?" He looked around, actually getting serious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryan sat on a park bench, spread out and appearing for all purposes relaxed. He had a number of coffee cups sitting next to him, all either containing black coffee or milk.

"So I can change it to two things," he began speaking aloud to himself, "but once I change something it can't go back to the original state."

Ryan bent down and picked up a rock. After a moment it darkened and hardened rapidly. A moment later, it turned to sand and poured between his fingers.

"And I can do it with a lot of things," he continued to muse. "So our school explodes with no idea how it happened, and all of a sudden I have this weird power to change things." He put his hands together beneath his chin. "This is weird."

~~~

A streak of fire and ice raced each other across the sands of Hueco Mundo, each grinding its Reiatsu into the other. Rán raced the ice wolf Hollow, trying to overpower it with her flames, just as it was trying to freeze her with its ice.

The moment the two had set eyes on one another, it had been hate at first sight. They clashed immediately, rolling down a large hill before springing off to start attacking one another. But they were both so fast they were in instant competition.

So the two continued across the above world sands, a battle of endurance, speed and power.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> *The Afternoon before*
> ------------------------------------------
> Toshiro was walking along, ignoring any conversation going on, he didn't want to be involved in anything trivial, until he came across two people training. He had memorized their names from the time spent in the Academy, Isis Neith, and Kioshi. He noticed immediately that Isis had a white balled formed in her hand, and recognized it as the 7th Hado, and he realized that a training session was about to start.
> 
> ...



"Hey, now this sounds like a party," Isis smiled, pumping a little more Reiatsu into her Hadou. "Okay, simple concept, load up on about half of the Reiatsu bags in that bucket," she indicated the collection she'd brought out just a moment ago. "Then you get on the other side of me from Kioshi here."

Isis raised the hand holding the Breaker Hadou above her head. "I fire this thing up in the air, you each nail it with the Third Hadou Flare, and we get a nice downpour of mist. Then you start throwing those bags at me. I'm working on tracking Reiatsu without needing to see it. Sound good?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira looked at the dog named Kazen. She petted the back of its ear, dogs always seemed to like being pet there. She then looked at the boy who asked if she was okay.

"Oh, I'm okay. I'm sorry for freaking out like that," Mira said as she got up off the ground. She then walked over to Akira's bed and sat down at the end of it.

"I've been so afraid to talk to people ever since I moved to Karakura town. I used to have friends back when I lived with my uncle up in Sapporo. Oh, um I'm Iwasaki Mira," Mira said in a meek voice as she twidled her fingers.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena stared at the hollow as he got all excited. She just wanted to watch him die now. She wanted to kill him. Even though he didn't do anything to her, she just wanted him gone. Just like all the other crazies. Helena flew closer to him. She raised her arms in his direction.

"Noir Cho!" she cried out, the bloodlust seeping through in her voice. Suddenly, black butterflys shot out at the hollow.


"Go my lovely's. Go and kill the crazy. He must pay. He must pay!" she commanded of the butterflys. She then started to laugh out of excitement. She will feel satisfaction, Satisfaction of watching that thing be destroyed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira looked at the dog named Kazen. She petted the back of its ear, dogs always seemed to like being pet there. She then looked at the boy who asked if she was okay.
> 
> ...



"I moved here from Noboru, little odd i know.." He rubbed the back of his head. "It's fine for freaking out... it's normal.. i guess?" He laughed slightly and let out a sigh. "Talking to people is really hard...." He looked down at his bed. "I never know what to say, then i'm afraid if i say anything it will be the wrong thing or come out wrong and i'll just end up back where i was before." Kazen jumped up onto his bed and let out a yawn. "For some reason... I can even understand Kazen now.. like he was a real person..."


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena stared at the hollow as he got all excited. She just wanted to watch him die now. She wanted to kill him. Even though he didn't do anything to her, she just wanted him gone. Just like all the other crazies. Helena flew closer to him. She raised her arms in his direction.
> 
> ...



"OH no!!" Akuryu turned his back to the butterflies. "They'll eat me~~" He cried out like a damsel in distress. "I MUST SUMMON MY BABY!!!" He screams, his body unleashing five dolls and breaking through the butterflies. "BWAHAHAHA! YOU DUMB ASS!" He took a proud stance. "I am the lord of liliput! Sir Reginald!" He holds up his hands and makes two more dolls. "DOLL CANNON~~ HOOOOO!" With a shout he sends all seven of his dolls flying towards the little hollow.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey, now this sounds like a party," Isis smiled, pumping a little more Reiatsu into her Hadou. "Okay, simple concept, load up on about half of the Reiatsu bags in that bucket," she indicated the collection she'd brought out just a moment ago. "Then you get on the other side of me from Kioshi here."
> 
> Isis raised the hand holding the Breaker Hadou above her head. "I fire this thing up in the air, you each nail it with the Third Hadou Flare, and we get a nice downpour of mist. Then you start throwing those bags at me. I'm working on tracking Reiatsu without needing to see it. Sound good?"



He watched as Isis raised her hand into the hair, and then turned his eyes back to her for a moment, as if calculating her, before he turned, walked over to the bucket, and picked half the Reiatsu bags out of the bucket, and then turned back to face her. Once again he gave her a calculating look, before closing his eyes, and then opening them up to reveal a passive look on his face.

"Of course, who do you take me for? I am Kuchiki Toshiro, sixth year academy student, and so far, I have yet to fail a single exercise I have been taught. I only hope you two prove to be better training partners than that idiot Akuma."

He then walked back to where Kioshi was standing, and watched him out of the corner of his eyes momentarily, before turning his full attention back to Isis.

"I am ready whenever you are."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"Alright then boys," Isis raised her Reiatsu enough to begin grinding it against what was already in the Hadou, "play ball."

With that she shot the Ice Ball straight up, and quickly fell into a defensive stance with her sword. Those two better not miss.

~~~

Rán snarled and swatted at the face of the wolf, who was trying to do the exact same to her. The two had managed to clash and fall off another hill, and were currently fighting for dominance over one another. Their Fire and Ice auras were in direct competition, preventing either from hurting the other.

Rán snarled as she was flipped over, the wolf trying to pin her down. She tucked in both hind legs and kicked it in the gut, knocking it back. Rolling back onto her feet, she began to build up her fiery Reiatsu into her front paw, ready for her most powerful attack.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira smiled in a reassuring manner at Akira. It seemed like he didn't like to open up to people just like her.

"It's okay Akira. I understand that feeling of not saying the right thing then being rejected by people," Mira said in a sweet sounding voice. She then started to pet Kazen again.

"Maybe the reason why you think you can understand Kazen now is because your mind desperately wanted a friend. So, it started to believe it could understand Kazen," Mira explained trying to reassure Akira. She then made a slight worried look.

"Oh um, I'm sorry if I may of offended you with what I just said," Mira inserted quickily.

*Hueco Mundo*

"Oh no, you hurt them Sir Reginald!" Helena cried out in a dramatic manner. She then grinned at him in a psychotic way.

"Oh wait a minute. They grow back like daisies," Helena cried out joyfully. The butterflys then regenerated and flew at the dolls, starting to pick them apart.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma cracked his neck as he walked outside to the exam field. "You're the first one out here?" The instructor asked, she was a redheaded short haired woman with green eyes and a rather petite figure. "I'm the best." Akuma smirked. "Whatever, I'll explain the rules of the next part of the exam." She cleared her throat.
> 
> "This is a three part Hado test, The first part is dealing with the five stationary targets, then moving onto the five moving targets, After that it will be five more targets that fire back. Each target is set up with a meter that determines the effectiveness of the attack. Hit them with all you've got and we'll read your test results back to you when you finish the exam."
> 
> ...



"That pathetic excuse of an idiot actually managed to do something for a change?" The instructor whirled around in the direction of where the voice came from. "Oh.. Toshiro, it's you." Toshiro looked at the instructor, "Of course, did you honestly think I wouldn't be the second one out of here after that idiot? The fact that he beat me here means he probably barely knew any of the answers on that test."

"More than likely, anyways, let me explain to you.. WHA?!" The instructor was cut off by Toshiro who was already standing in front of the first targets, "No need to explain, I overheard your conversation with that idiot," he responded in his icy cold voice, then raised his finger into the air, "Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, White Lightning!" He pointed his finger at the first target, fired off a bolt of Lightning from his fingers, and hit it, then turned to the second one, performed the same incantation, and hit that with the White Lightning, he repeated this three more times.

"In..incredible, just what you'd expect from someone who actually pays attention to his classes!" The instructor praised. Toshiro immediately headed over to the second group, and noticed that they were moving around. He narrowed his eyes slightly, and watched their movements closely for a couple of seconds, then decided on which Hado to use. He ran into the middle of them, raised his hand up, and shouted "Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone! Hadou #8, Blast Spheres!" A number of orbs came out of his body, and he jumped away from the targets. Two targets hit an orb, causing it to explode, and creating a chain reaction, with caused the other orbs to explode, hitting the remaining targets.

"Un.. unreal!" The instructor couldn't believe how much Toshiro had improved, and Toshiro came to the next targets. His eyes narrowed, and he dodged the first fireball that came at him by rolling to the side, then shouted out, "Struggle against these shackles of fear, breaking free from the chains of fate! Hadou #9, Quake Strike!" Then slammed his fist into the ground, causing the ground in front of him to jut upward and stop the targets from moving as much, and temporarily disrupted them from firing. Then he repeated the incantation for Hadou #8, release more orbs, and jumped back as the orbs created another chain reaction which hit the targets. Toshiro turned back to the instructor, and asked calmly, "So.. do I pass?"

The instructor was speechless, unable to respond, "Ah.. well.. eh.." Toshiro didn't even give him a chance to respond, "I'll take that as a yes," he said, and calmly proceeded to the next area.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Alright then boys," Isis raised her Reiatsu enough to begin grinding it against what was already in the Hadou, "play ball."
> 
> With that she shot the Ice Ball straight up, and quickly fell into a defensive stance with her sword. Those two better not miss.



Toshiro narrowed his eyes, "Far too easy," he spoke, then raised his hand into the air." Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days! Hadou #3, Flare!" he shouted, and watched as red flame shot towards the breaker orb.

The flame immediately collided with the breaker orb, causing an explosion to occur and creating a mist around the area, Toshiro turned his attention back to Isis.

"Are you ready? I'm about to begin."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira smiled in a reassuring manner at Akira. It seemed like he didn't like to open up to people just like her.
> 
> ...



"It's fine." Akira looked down at Kazen. "I like her hand, it's soft and she smells like flowers~" Kazen looked like a dog in bliss, his tail wagging and his tongue hanging out of his mouth. "But... Somehow... If it was true what you said, then i honestly wish i could take back wanting a friend... His personality is just too strange..." Akira shook his head. "Ah! Wait! You're not crazy! If your crazy then what does that make me!?" He turned to Akira. "Please... Don't... Don't ignore me master!" His eyes watered. "OOOOH~~~ SHE'S SCRATCHING MY EARS AGAIN~~~~" Kazen began to stomp his foot on Akira's leg. "...... I really wish i couldn't hear what he was saying...."

Akira sighed. "The last thing he said to me was "Do you want to mate with that nurse?" BAM! the sound of a metal tray hitting the ground could be heard, the nurse from before stood in the doorway. "Oh my! I knew it! You were shy!" She turned her head. "To mate with me... Is that... what it's like to be in love!" Akira sweatdropped. "I... I don't quite get the nurse...." He whispered. "But I'm a young beautiful nurse~ I can't be tied down yet~" She cried out. "But. It is your destiny." She spoke in a deeper manlier voice. "Oh~ Patient-san~" She cried out in a lovey dovey voice. "I... kind of wish i couldn't understand her either..." Akira sweatdropped. "Master? Which of these is your mate?" Kazen tilted his head. "Neither of them are my mate!"


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> "Oh no, you hurt them Sir Reginald!" Helena cried out in a dramatic manner. She then grinned at him in a psychotic way.
> 
> "Oh wait a minute. They grow back like daisies," Helena cried out joyfully. The butterflys then regenerated and flew at the dolls, starting to pick them apart.



Akuryu blinked. "Interesting, so you're like a crazy person right?" He turned his back on her. "I see. I shall take my leave then, Good day miss." He walked over to a rather large doll and sat down on it. "Away Jenkins!" he began running round in a circle on the orb. "VROOOM~~~~ I'll show you my true power~~~" He started to create more dolls. "MY BABIES CAN'T DIE!" He shouts, the dolls fly towards the rather small hollow this time. "It's a shame~" He sighed. "I can't use Sanity crush on someone whose already like me! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira couldn't believe this nurse's behavior. It was disgusting and wrong. She took a deep breath, knowing that what she was about to say she may regret later on. She looked over at Akira for a second with a reassuring look that read 'Don't worry'. She then looked up at the nurse, intensely glaring at her.

"Excuse miss. I can't believe what you're doing. Sexually harassing a paitient?! Ma'am, what youre doing is strictly prohibited by standard hospital regulations. It's also illegal too. If you don't leave Akira alone, I will report you to your supervisor. Chances are, they'll investigate you and discover some skeletons you's want to have remain hidden from them," Mira said in a stren tone of voice. She then braced herself for the nurses response.


*Hueco Mundo*

"Sweetie pies protect your mommy!" Helena commanded as the butterflys flew in to form a barrier from the dolls. Helena laughed again. This was entertaining, she loved it when the crazies put up a fight.

"I can see the sun, it's all pink and sprinkily! And it's beautiful! Oh Mr.Crazy, do you want to have a present?" Helena cried out to him. She knew he was going to love her 'present'.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

He held his bow out infront him siging with boredom. It gradually disintergrated back into just a normal, avarage qunicy cross. He lay his hed back aginste the rigid bark. "So what now... can try and find more about my family or go back home and feed Draco."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan sat on a park bench, spread out and appearing for all purposes relaxed. He had a number of coffee cups sitting next to him, all either containing black coffee or milk.
> 
> "So I can change it to two things," he began speaking aloud to himself, "but once I change something it can't go back to the original state."
> 
> ...



Ryan cocked his head, listening to what sounded like a whistle. He could trace it to a distance, and noted it seemed to be approaching him. It was almost a sound, but more like...a feeling.

"Huh, weirdness again, who's this," he stood up to face the approaching sensation.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

He shrugged and got up looking over to Ryan after over hearing him, "I heard alot of strange things happen around here anyway, is it that surprising the school blew up out of no where without much warning?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"I was surprised," Ryan shrugged. He looked over at the teen. "You, I think I've seen you around. What was your name again?"

There was a trace of the whistle feeling coming from the teen, moreso than anyone else around. But there was a second one, much more...discordant, off in the distance. Ryan turned an eye in that direction, but saw nothing.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

"Me? I'm Ryuu... My family name wont be important any more considering I dont seem to have a father or mouther etc. any more. Well... Theirs still my brother but havn't seen him for about 7 years." He looked around as he noticed Ryan look into the distance.

"Is their something wrong?"He asked Ryan curiously not keeping very aware about his surroundings much, being still partly in his thoughts about his brother and the book. He didn't doubt it had something to do with spirit energy or it had some part to play in openning it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryan paused, thinking of the best way to answer.

"I don't think so," he shook his head, "I've just been feeling strange ever since getting out of hospital. Hell, ever since I woke up in there. Maybe I'm just shellshocked."

The discordant whistling was starting to tempt, however. Ryan listened to it a little more, before deciding he might as well follow it.

"That said, I might as well satisfy my own curiosity," he began to wander in that direction. "If you've got nothing else to do, now that school's a hunk of rubble, why not come along?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

"Er sure. What harm can it do?"He asked and quickly pushed himself forward out of the trees and headed over. He wasn't sure what was so interesting to Ryan but what else did he have to do? Everything else just seemed boring.

He made sure he kept his cross this time, not wanting to leave it behide somewhere again incase he never found it the next time he lost it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"You hear...a whistling?"

Ryan looked about the buildings, trying to track the noise. It was all around him now.

He didn't yet know anything close to enough of the spiritual world to realise he had detected and tracked down a Hollow's Reiatsu. He didn't know yet that his ability to trace spiritual senses was off the charts.

What he did know was that something was here, and it was connected to whatever power he suddenly had gained.

Lurking just out of sight, an apeish Hollow watched the spiritual rich pair of souls, which had just entered its feeding grounds.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

"No, but seems somethings here..."He said looking around barely able to pick up a spirital energy. Although was unable to acctully determine if it was hollow, shinigami or just a normal spirit that was woundering around.

As a result of this he kept his bow unformed and inactive but was ready to form it just incase it appeared. Trying to keep the cross out of sight of both Ryan and the spirit. Not wanting to seem hostile.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira couldn't believe this nurse's behavior. It was disgusting and wrong. She took a deep breath, knowing that what she was about to say she may regret later on. She looked over at Akira for a second with a reassuring look that read 'Don't worry'. She then looked up at the nurse, intensely glaring at her.
> 
> "Excuse miss. I can't believe what you're doing. Sexually harassing a paitient?! Ma'am, what youre doing is strictly prohibited by standard hospital regulations. It's also illegal too. If you don't leave Akira alone, I will report you to your supervisor. Chances are, they'll investigate you and discover some skeletons you's want to have remain hidden from them," Mira said in a stren tone of voice. She then braced herself for the nurses response.



"Ah~ to be young and in love~" The nurse held her hands to her cheeks. "I'm so embarrassed~ I didn't know you had a girlfriend!" She smiled at the two and pat Mira's head. "Listen, you might not respect the way i work, but respect the results~" She winked at the girl. "I try and liven things up for the patients after a trauma, When something this bad happens. You need to have some laughs! Otherwise." she looked down with saddened eyes. "Well, you know." She picked up her tray and some of the things she'd dropped, mostly pill bottles and some little containers of liquid. 

"Anyways~ Since you seemed to be healing so fast we're going to take a few blood samples and see if your body is going through some kind of danger mode, i suppose you'd call it." She smiled at Akira. "Don't worry, I won't embarrass you in front of your girlfriend." She winked. "Oh! so that one is masters mate!" Kazen nodded. "She's not -_-." Akira answered. "Touchy~~" The nurse giggled and began to draw some blood from Akira. "Hmm?" She blinked, as she took the needle out, the wound was gone. "That's so very odd...." She had just seen it for herself.. 

"Wait." She remembered three others who shared similar stories. "Young miss~" she walked over to Mira. "This might be an odd request, but can i take a sample of your blood too?"



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> "Sweetie pies protect your mommy!" Helena commanded as the butterflys flew in to form a barrier from the dolls. Helena laughed again. This was entertaining, she loved it when the crazies put up a fight.
> 
> "I can see the sun, it's all pink and sprinkily! And it's beautiful! Oh Mr.Crazy, do you want to have a present?" Helena cried out to him. She knew he was going to love her 'present'.



Akuryu took a stern look. "A man, Always accepts the present given to him by a child." He looked off in the distance. "BUT IT AIN'T MY BIRTHDAY BAIIIII BEEE~~" he shouts, kicking the rather large doll towards her. "Double up the doll cannon~~" He drops to one knee and holds out both fists. "ROCKETS ARE GO~~~" Released two dolls from his fists at her. "Rocket man~~~ Soaring through the space alone~~" He saluted, tears running out his mask. "And i'm not Mr.Crazy I'm Dr.Crazy, I didn't spend four years in a mental institute to be called Mr. Thank you very much."


Seiretei- First division- Captain Commanders Office-

In the office were Oyobimo Tsukanu, First division captain, Ichibu Gin, 9th division captain, Ishi Aesir, 12th division captain and man who received the original information. Then, There was a final captain in the room, Jukuren Shita, The Captain of the 5th division, he wore long brown hair in a pony tail, he has hazel eyes and for some odd reason wears a glove on his right hand and the foot of a lizard on his left hand, (no one?s figured this out yet?)

There were also Burotachi, His team and Raizen. ?Alright.? The Captain commander with the three captains standing behind him awaited the report. ?What do you have for us?? Burotachi sighed. ?We were able to confirm the prescience of at least ten shinigami. Added onto that there were still traces of spirit metal at the scene of what we assume the attack. We took some samples of the spirit particles in the air and sent them to the 12th division.? 

Aesir stepped in. ?We confirmed the findings; the reishi belongs to some of our rougue shinigami?s. However we are currently unable to track their spiritual energy, It?s my belief they are either using a barrier to disguise their signatures or are residing in a separate dimension.? The commander nods. ?We also discovered hollows at the scene, trying to feast on the humans but Raizen chased them off?? Raizen?s eyes widened. ?SHIT! Why did you say anything!?? He thought to himself.

?RAIZEN!? Shita shouts. ?YES CAPTAIN!? Raizen salutes. ?Just how was it you were unable to sense the attack on the school!? And why was it you weren?t at the scene right away!? Why did you have to be called!?? He was rather upset, he always got mad when he was upset?. ?It?s?. you see?.? Raizen looked down. ?Don?t worry about him just spit it out.? Tsukanu ordered. ?Yes commander! You see, my phone was destroyed in a battle with a hollow and I had to go get a new one!?

He sweatdropped. ?But? only Kento sells them and he was on the other side of town? Then he told me I didn?t have enough money for a replacement that was like mine and I had to go with the cheaper model that doesn?t have spirit tracking. I argued with him for a while? but he ended up getting me to buy the cheaper model anyways?. For double?..? He coughed. ?Yo-? Tsukanu cut Shita off. ?Captain Jukuren, I think this is an understandable mishap. Having your line of communication cut off from soul society is something that could have caused his death even if he had made it to the rogue shinigami.?

Shita nodded. ?I guess your right.? He mumbled. ?Now then, Raizen, The 12th division will replace your phone and you will resume duties in the human world, no doubt the hollows have gotten rowdy in the time you were gone.? Raizen nodded. ?Right!? Aesir tossed a phone towards him. ?Take it, free of charge!? Raizen nodded again, ?Thank you-captain!? He took off from the office to head back to the human world. ?Did you put a tracker or something weird in there?? Shita asked. ?what!? What do you take me for!?? Aesir shouted defensively. 

?You are free to go.? Gin ordered his team away. ?Yes Captain Gin!? they salute and vanish in a flash. ?Well then, What do you three think of this situation.? Tsukuren asked. ?It?s not good, the enemies come though with their threat and created the kido cannon.? Gin sighed. ?I don?t doubt that there will be a second attack.? Aesir rubbed the back of his head. ?What shall we do Commander?? Shita turned to him. ?Have all shinigami on standby, be ready to receive orders in an hour or a months time!? ?Right!? The captains nod and vanish. ?Damn? this is the worse possible time.?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira sighed as she started to regret what she said earlier. Typical reaction for speaking up. Mira watched as the nurse picked up the items off the floor.

"Um nurse, I'm sorry for what I said earlier. It's just that it sort of looked like that," Mira said shyly as she apoligized. She then watched as the nurse drew blood from Akira. She suddenly felt sick from the sight of the needle. She'd always felt uneasy about them, ever sense one of her friends back in Sapporo made her watch a horror movie where the people where killed with needles.

Mira then heard the nurse request for a sample of her blood. Great, she had to have a needle stuck into her. Mira let out a short sigh as she braced herself for what was to come.

"Um...okay. You can take a sample," Mira said in a shakey voice as she put out one of her arms for blood to be drawn from.

*Hueco Mundo*
"Oh goody!" Helena squealed from excitement. She first used her butterflys to black the oncoming attacks.

"Faster than wind! Velocifero!" Helena said as she made some overly dramatic stance. Then out of the blue a jack-in-the-box appeared out of the blue. Helena kicked it over to the hollow. As the jack-in-the-box flew threw the air it started to crank itself, playing the familair tune of "Pop goes the Weasel".


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira sighed as she started to regret what she said earlier. Typical reaction for speaking up. Mira watched as the nurse picked up the items off the floor.
> 
> ...



"It's fine~ It's fine~" The nurse waved her hand in front of her face. "I was just curious about something~" She smiled and began to draw blood slowly from Mira's arm. "You don't need to worry, See there's no pain." She smiled at Mira and removed the needle, she noticed her wound healed rather quickly as well. "This must be connected to whatever hit the school." She thought to herself. "But it's my secret for now~" she smiled at Mira, not saying a word. "Well then! I'll take these samples to the lab~" she spun around and left the room. "Remember though~ His leg's broken not his pelvis~" The nurse winked and ran off. 

"....." Akira sat silently with a bright red face. "I'm confused master... is that nurse the girls mate?" He asked. "What's with this dog and mates...." Akira thought to himself. "I'm tired again master." Kazen yawned. "Yeah.. just go to sleep for a while dog......" 




> *Hueco Mundo*
> "Oh goody!" Helena squealed from excitement. She first used her butterflys to black the oncoming attacks.
> 
> "Faster than wind! Velocifero!" Helena said as she made some overly dramatic stance. Then out of the blue a jack-in-the-box appeared out of the blue. Helena kicked it over to the hollow. As the jack-in-the-box flew threw the air it started to crank itself, playing the familair tune of "Pop goes the Weasel".



"Butterflies~~ so pretty~~" Akuryu clasped his hands together. "Oh the brilliant songs of insanity~ What could be better! The world filled in chaos! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughed like a mad man. "DON'T YOU THINK IT'S GREAT?? THIS WORLD WE LIVE IN!? THE CARNAGE OF AN INSANE WORLD! BEASTS WITH NO GREATER PURPOSE THEN TO CREATE CHAOS! WHAT IS LIFE BUT CHAOS!? WHAT PURPOSE IS THERE BUT CHAOS!? THE WORLD CAN BURN AND I WOULD LAUGH!"

He held his hands out wide and looked up at the jack in the box. "Sorry~~~ But i'm too old~~~" He flipped backward. "For toys~~" With that he fired a single doll at the device. "Ah~ I'm running out of dolls." He thought to himself, He was lucky to have eaten two meals before fighting her. He was able to regain most his strength and he would need it. "Though~ I still~ Can't use~~ sanity crush~~~" He spun around. "I love that attack~~"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira was in shock of what the nurse just implied. She sighed as she glanced over at Akira. His face was bright red color. Mira let out a slight laugh from the expression. 

She then looked down at her arm, the one the nurse drew blood from. She noticed something odd, there was no wound from the needle. Naturally, there'd be a small hole from the needle. This had to be some trick of the mind.

"Akira, is there something odd about my arm?" Mira asked as she stuck out her arm for Akira to see. He'd probably, see the wound. 

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena sobbed at the broken jack-in-the-box. She then glared at the hollow with bloodlust in her eyes.

"Dr.Crazy how could you?! Spuddy was only a child!" Helena screamed at him. She then stuck out her arms at him.

"In the name of the moon, I will punish you! Velocifero!" Helena cried out. Suddenly, a demonic looking teddy bear with jagged teeth appeared. It started to run at the hollow and the doll, laughing like a complete lunatic.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira was in shock of what the nurse just implied. She sighed as she glanced over at Akira. His face was bright red color. Mira let out a slight laugh from the expression.
> 
> ...



Akira looked at her arm, but he couldn't see anything. "No, i don't see anything odd..." He looked at it closer, he noticed that there was no wound though. "Ah, you don't have a wound from the needle." Thinking about he, he didn't remember the nurse putting a band-aid on his arm, looking down at his own, he noticed there wasn't a wound left behind either. "Maybe it's a special needle?" He blinked.



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena sobbed at the broken jack-in-the-box. She then glared at the hollow with bloodlust in her eyes.
> 
> ...




"Oi, Oi. Spuddy was a naughty boy who needed a spanking." Akuryu had his pinky where his nose would have been, had he had one. "There's somethin weird~~ bout this chick~~" He thought to himself. "Whoever heard of a hollow fightin with toys! BWAHAHAHA!" He jumped ontop the teddy bear. "RUN KUMA-KUN V.2! WE MUST ESCAPE THE BATTLE RUN RUN!!!" He laughed.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Alright then boys," Isis raised her Reiatsu enough to begin grinding it against what was already in the Hadou, "play ball."
> 
> With that she shot the Ice Ball straight up, and quickly fell into a defensive stance with her sword. Those two better not miss.



Kioshi was caught off guard by he sudden fire of Isis's Hado spell. He had been trying to recognized the other academy student that joined them in their training session. He couldn't find any kind of ID of him in his mind, he'd seen him around before, but other than that he drew a blank.

"Atleast she picked a Hado spell I can actually perform" Kioshi said with a sigh of relief. "Hado 3: Flare!" Kioshi flare spell was rather weak in power, which wasn't a surprise to him as Hado spells where rather difficult for him. The flare narrowly hit, but combined with the other kid spell the cracking sound of the ice ball followed by a hissing sound gave the signal of the cloud of mist before it appeared.

"Are you ready Isis?" Kioshi took one of the numerous bags under his arm and began to launch it into the cloud of mist.



GikuHonishimo said:


> "That pathetic excuse of an idiot actually managed to do something for a change?" The instructor whirled around in the direction of where the voice came from. "Oh.. Toshiro, it's you." Toshiro looked at the instructor, "Of course, did you honestly think I wouldn't be the second one out of here after that idiot? The fact that he beat me here means he probably barely knew any of the answers on that test."
> 
> "More than likely, anyways, let me explain to you.. WHA?!" The instructor was cut off by Toshiro who was already standing in front of the first targets, "No need to explain, I overheard your conversation with that idiot," he responded in his icy cold voice, then raised his finger into the air, "Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, White Lightning!" He pointed his finger at the first target, fired off a bolt of Lightning from his fingers, and hit it, then turned to the second one, performed the same incantation, and hit that with the White Lightning, he repeated this three more times.
> 
> ...



Fumiko had just begun to arrive the on the scene rather early which was something new for her. As she walked toward the instructor to take the second part of the exam she watched as that Toshiro kid walked off, and how the instructor fapped to him like a fan girl. Fumiko wasn't one to brag about her abilities since she skipped class most of the time, but she was really worried way the instructor thought that was impressive. _"Must be because he's from the K household."_

Though she thought it was bet to let it go, nothing serious to get worked up over. As she got closer the instructor's awe face turned into a dull one of surprise. "Why...I'm surprised you made it here on time or even showed up for that matter!" Fumiko brushed the comment knowing it was true so what could she say?

"Okay this is how the test goes-" Fumiko put her hand up cutting the instructor off. "I already overheard...your pretty loud" She said teasing. The first part of the test was dealing with the five stationary targets. 

"Hadou #22." She said non-chalantly as silver waves began to form and shot out going in multiply directions and cutting each target in have with a curved angle. Then the dummies were replaced with 5 more target's moving targets, childs play again for Fumiko. The dummies moved in a line going left and right, but at one point that all would be ina a straight line. She studied the dummies closely waiting for her chance to attack. "Hadou #4 - Byakurai" A white bolt of lightning shot from Fumiko's right finger piercing through each target. _"Here I was worrying about this being hard, it's childs play!"_ She thought to herself.

After that those target's were replaced with five more targets, but this time they fired back. "Bakudou #12 - Fushibi!" A gaint web began to form catching all the target's and restraing their movements interferring with their ability to fire, staright. Once they were stuck Fumiko repeated the same process with Hadou #22 mowing through each one of them. With the test finally over Fumiko jumped down from the plateform she was on and gave a lazy wave to the instructor as she made her way to the next part of the test.

The instructor stood in surprised at the prowress Fumiko of all people showed. "Guess the girl pays more attention than she let's us know she does."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira looked at his arm, there wasn't a wound either. They both didn't have wounds. Akira mentioned a special needle, though that could be it.

"I doubt it, it's still have to penetrate the skin in order to get blood. Besides, it looked like a standard needle they use in any other hosiptal," Mira said. She then thought of something. Maybe it was as it appeared, maybe they both were healing at miraculous rates. 

She then pull off the bandage that was covering her wrist. What she saw supported her theory. She knew there was a wound there originally, but now there wasn't even evidence of a wound there.

"Akira, I think there was something odd about the circumstances surrounding the accident at the school," Mira saiod as she looked over at Akira in a worried yet serious manner.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena watched as the hollow jump on top of the teddy bear. She pouted at the bear.

"Oh Steak, how about you give Dr.Crazy a hug," Helena said. The teddy bear then raised its arms and shot up two large spikes.

"Dr.Crazy, I wouldn't insult my toys. They have a tendency to be sensitive about it," Helena called out.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira looked at his arm, there wasn't a wound either. They both didn't have wounds. Akira mentioned a special needle, though that could be it.
> 
> ...



Akira thought about it for a moment. "Do you, remember anything?" He asked. "About the explosion, or did all you see was a flash of red?" He let out a sigh and looked up at the ceiling. "I was on the roof, eating lunch. I always eat lunch on the roof.. it's quiet... But i kind of felt something off? You know, you just get a feeling.." He closed his eyes. 

"I remember hearing something, but i couldn't tell where it was coming from, then suddenly BOOM! there was this big hole in front of my feet. I looked down and the hole went through the school, it took maybe a few seconds before i saw the red energy... it swelled up and threw me off the building." 

He clenched his fist. "I don't know what it was.. but it wasn't fire... it wasn't a normal explosion..."



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena watched as the hollow jump on top of the teddy bear. She pouted at the bear."Oh Steak, how about you give Dr.Crazy a hug," Helena said. The teddy bear then raised its arms and shot up two large spikes."Dr.Crazy, I wouldn't insult my toys. They have a tendency to be sensitive about it," Helena called out.



"Owch~" Akuryu jumped off, he felt pain in his left arm but couldn't tell if he was wounded or not. "Bwahahaha~ It hurt~ But i can't tell~ Was i dreaming it or was it you dreaming it~" He flipped onto his head. "I've enjoyed the fight! but you know! I've got to get goin!" He flipped backward. "BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! IT WAS FUN MEETIN YAH!!!" He tried to take off, he didn't know if the hollow would give chase, given how crazy she was, he suspected she would. "BWAHAHAHAHA!!! It's been a while since i met someone like me!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira thought back to the accident. She remeber she was eatting lunch and reading her newest book in the classroom. There were people around her having their normal conversations with their friends. Before the explosion came she felt something amiss, though it was something she just brushed aside. Then came the explosion and the red flash.

"I did see the red flash. There was something weird about it," Mira said. She then started to think of what folllowed. Akira being able to understand his dog. She was leaf set on fire all by itself. Them both being able to heal so quickily.

"I think I understand it now. What happened to us. Some how that red flash did something to us. It gave us special powers," Mira said, know that he words coming out of her mouth sounded absolutely ludacris.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena debated whether or not to follow the hollow. She started to feel fatigue, so she decided to let the hollow escape.

"Bye, bye Dr.Crazy!" Helena called out as he ran off. She turned her back for a second, then piveted around again.

"Oh Dr.Crazy, in case you're wondering I'm Helena the Great!" Helena called out again. She'd know, that she'd be able to see him again. Next time, she would kill him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira thought back to the accident. She remeber she was eatting lunch and reading her newest book in the classroom. There were people around her having their normal conversations with their friends. Before the explosion came she felt something amiss, though it was something she just brushed aside. Then came the explosion and the red flash.
> 
> ...



"Kinda like in a manga?" Akira blinked. "But how does that work in real life... It could have been coincidence.. we could be healing because our bodies are in a state of shock and is working overdrive to heal us... But then, i guess wounds still wouldn't vanish that fast." Akira rubbed the back of his hand. "And if that was the case, wouldn't the hairline factures in my leg heal in a day or so? since the cuts seemed to heal in a few hours... But even then... I don't know..." He sat back and just sighed. "Everything's so weird. It like's a dream..."



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena debated whether or not to follow the hollow. She started to feel fatigue, so she decided to let the hollow escape.
> 
> ...



Akuryu rushed away from the scene and could hear the ghost shouting. "Helene was it?" He grinned. "I'll remember that name BWAHAHAHAHA!! AND YOU CAN KEEP CALLIN ME Dr. CRAZY! MAKES ME SOUND MORE SANE THEN I AM!!!" He shouts back to the little hollow. "I look forward to our next encounter... Little miss." He grinned and flipped forward. "BUT NOW I'M HUNGRY AGAIN~~~"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hueco Mundo*

Mira pulled her leghs to her body. She knew it sounded weird, but it's the only conclusion she could come up with. She gazed over at the plant on the bedside table. She wanted to try to see if she could do it again, make something start on fire.

She concentrated on a small point on the leaf. Focusing on it for a few moments, she noticed a small ember started on the tip of the plant. Her eyes widened from surprise and relief. She managed to start a small ember, it was proof for her theory.

"Akira look! Look I did it," Mira said in a relieved manner as she pointed at the plant leaf with the ember on it.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena yawned a little bit. She was tired from the fight. She expanded her wings for flight and started to flap them as she flew off in the opposite direction. 

"Time for some r&r," she said as she flew in the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Mira pulled her leghs to her body. She knew it sounded weird, but it's the only conclusion she could come up with. She gazed over at the plant on the bedside table. She wanted to try to see if she could do it again, make something start on fire.
> 
> ...



"What the!?" Akira watched the leaf slowly start to burn. "How the... But then!?" He shook his head for a moment and blew on the leaf to put it out. "Ok ok..." He took a deep breath. "You can start fires with your mind.... I talk to dogs." His face quickly turned from shock to discontent. "I...talk to dogs...." He soon became very depressed. "all the powers in the world... i talk to dogs....." Kazen perked his head up. "I'm impressed by your power master!" Kazen smiled. "Yeah, well.. just cause your impressed Kazen doesn't mean i wanted to go through this much trouble to talk to dogs."

Kazen tilted his head. "But, I always wanted to talk to master! I even followed master to school! That flash was bright huh master! what was it!?" He tilted his head. "YOU FOLLOWED ME TO SCHOOL!?" Akira grabbed the dog. "I told you stay home Kazen!" The dog whimpered. "But master always goes away for long periods of time~~ i get lonely~ and your brothers always try to put me in dresses when they get home... It's embarrassing. MY FATHER WAS A WOLF! I AM THE SON OF A PROUD RACE!" He stood up on the bed and tried to take a proud stance.

"I know your the son of a wolf, i found you in the woods remember..." Akira sighed. "It was such a happy day in my life." Kazen turned to him, tears in his eyes. "and now.. i can speak to master and he can tell what i want! NO MORE GUESSING AND FORCING ME TO POOP IN YOUR SHOES!" He took another proud dog stance. "Good.. Now i wont have to buy new shoes every time you whine..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

"Cheer up Akira, it could always be worse," Mira said in a reassuring manner as she reached over to pat Akira's shoulder. Mira tried to think of all the perks to talking to dogs. She then heard Akira mention Kazen was the son of a wolf. Then Mira had a thought.

"Here's something to consider, maybe you don't talk to dogs. Rather, you talk to wolves. Who knows, maybe there's more to your power than what appears to be," Mira said trying to cheer Akira up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Cheer up Akira, it could always be worse," Mira said in a reassuring manner as she reached over to pat Akira's shoulder. Mira tried to think of all the perks to talking to dogs. She then heard Akira mention Kazen was the son of a wolf. Then Mira had a thought.
> 
> "Here's something to consider, maybe you don't talk to dogs. Rather, you talk to wolves. Who knows, maybe there's more to your power than what appears to be," Mira said trying to cheer Akira up.



Akira let out a sigh. "Well, Talking to wolves would be a bit more interesting." He pondered for a moment. "But then, what kind of power would let one talk to wolves... werewolf? do i turn into a wolf when i see a full moon? If so, then it's going to be harder to make friends...." He sweatdropped. "I have a wolf friend who'd be your friend Master!" Kazen smiled. "I don't know if i want to make friends with wolves Kazen..." 

He then apologized to Mira. "S...sorry i guess it's a bit weird when you can't hear what Kazen is saying... But then there is another thing that concerns me, If Kazen was near the school when the blast hit, do you think something happened to him too.. Perhaps, it's just the two of us can talk to each other because we've known each other for so long and we were both hit by the blast?" The more he tried to think about what happened the more confused he got.

Then there was his adoptive family, they still hadn't come to see him... probably because he was 18 and they wanted him out of the house. "Master, I'm gonna go find a bathroom!" Kazen jumped off the bed. "Make sure they know which room you came out of." Akira told him. "Gotcha!" Kazen walked over and bit Akira's medical bracelet off his arm. "What are you doing!?" Akira shouts. "I NEEF VIS TO VIND MY VAY BACKF!" He walked off with the bracelet in his mouth. "Such a weird dog....."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Sent Aru

A Beasts Nature*

On the outskirts of a nearby town where three teenagers, Two boys and a girl. The boys had lured the already intoxicated girl with the intentions of taking advantage of her vunerable state. Each had began to fondle and taste her unwanting skin as she tried to pull away from the boys, But to no avail bringing her close they began to undress her ramming their fingers into her with no remorse.

"Stop" She said weakly as she could barely stay up, The first boy had his forearm wrapped tightly around her neck positioning himself to enter her from the back as the second was enjoying the fruits of her body.*Krik* A small cracking noise was heard but the two were far into their act to notice, Without notice a giant tree trunk came flying from the forest crushing the first boy and crushing the girls lower body. The second boy had suffered from scrathes but had been lucky not to take the full brunt of the attack. "WHAT WAS THAT?!" The boy called out looking around but finding no answer.

They were to weak to see Sent as he cleared the forest with a massive jump landing behind the already dead first boy. The impact sending clouds of smoke into the air as the second boy looked on in fear. His friends body was being tared to shreds yet their was no culprit in sight. Sent bit into the boys ribs breaking it with no problem, The blood pouring from the sides of his mouth as he tilted his head back letting the flesh enter his body. "W-what" The second looked on to afraid to move from his position..Not the smartest times to fear kharma.

Crushing the boys head under his massive foot he devoured his soul with ease, Looking at the girl who was taken advantage trying to crawl away he stumbled clumsily over to heard. Though she couldnt see him she knew that if she stayed their she would be dead for sure. The pain was immense, The broken bones and tared muscle sending a burning sensation through her now motionless legs. She gritted her teeth as they resisted the move "Come on" She said with whatever strength she had left. "Hehehe" Sent chuckled to himself getting closer to his half naked prey.

The second boy took the girls intiative and began to run away, This caught sent's attention knowing the girl wouldn't be going anywhere soon he leaped to catch up to the boys progress. Landing on his back he instantly crushed the boys organs causing his eyes to rupture from the pressure as he ripped half of his body clean off with his giant teeth. Crunching the bone and senew with each massive chomp he digested the boys flesh and soul with relative ease. Turning back to the girl he noticed her lying on the floor crying, Her life was flashing before her eyes. A drunk single mother and an abusive step father who do things no man should ever do to a young girl. A brother locked away in jail for murder and a child at such a young age, Certainly the girl had it rough.

Thinking about how she had kept letting herself be taken advantage not only by boys but by everyone around her she began to regret the choices she made. On the brink of death Sent became visible to her, Her blood covered body not only from the hollows attack but the boys forced entry into her body cascaded in every direction. Looking at the giant beast she confused him for some deity coming to her rescue. "Is that you god...?" She said as her vision blurred with each word.

Chuckling to himself Sent played along "Yes it's me...God" Titling his head to side a giant grin grew on his face. "Do you want me to rescue you...To make it stop hurting...So the pain never returns" The words took a moment but they finally sank in, Nodding her head brushing her face against the rough terrain and mud she agreed. Her face was tear stained and she truly believed she had found nirvana in the form of Sent. "Very well...I will save you" With that he began to feast away at the poor girl.... The carnage that would continue sent a chill down the hollows spine as he could barely wait.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

Mira thought about what the blast would do to Kazen. If say Akira would have the ability to turn into a wolf, then wouldn't it be the opposite for Kazen. Yeah, that made some sense.

"Well, if you could turn into a wolf, then would it be the opposite for Kazen. You know, maybe he'd turn into a human or something like that?" Mira said trying to connect the dots. Mira then thought of something else, she wondered what happened to her aunt. Knowing her aunt, she probably got lost along the way to go find something to drink.

"Shoot, I should of asked you to tell Kazen if he saw my aunt Miyuki could he direct her to where I am right now so she wouldn't be worried. Oh well, I guess auntie will be alright," Mira said out loud. She then looked over at Akira.

"Oh, I'm sorry about that. I was just thinking out loud. Also, if you want, I could always be your friend," Mira said smiling in a meek manner.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira thought about what the blast would do to Kazen. If say Akira would have the ability to turn into a wolf, then wouldn't it be the opposite for Kazen. Yeah, that made some sense.
> 
> "Well, if you could turn into a wolf, then would it be the opposite for Kazen. You know, maybe he'd turn into a human or something like that?" Mira said trying to connect the dots. Mira then thought of something else, she wondered what happened to her aunt. Knowing her aunt, she probably got lost along the way to go find something to drink.
> 
> ...



"That would be kind of interesting if Kazen could turn into a human... But then, he'd probably mess up with the way he seems to act..." Akira sweatdropped, The dog was a weird one and Akira had always figured that much. He just had no idea how weird he was... This event's only made him realize the true oddball of a dog he had and with a sigh, he had to chuckle. 

Mira had mentioned something about her aunt. "I'm sure Kazen would smell her scent on you or your scent on her. The two should be fine i hope." He sighed, there was really no telling with that dog anymore. "And, i'd enjoy that..." Akira coughed, turning his head away from her. "F...from what i know, school's going to be closed for two weeks.. i think they're going to bring in some kind of trailers to teach in until the building is rebuilt." He coughed. 

Meanwhile in the hollow world-

Akuryu was munching down on the kill of a rather weak hollow. Well, one weaker then himself. "Urgh... get... off... me...!" The hollow grumbled, It appeared to be some kind of fairy. It's body was white, with two brown spots on it's chest and two on either side of it's waist.  The hollow had two long fairy like wings that seemed to act like a gown/cape when not in use. The hollow also had brown legs, a sort of odd skirt like device around it's waist, the design of the skirt resembling the wings. 

It's mask was two long eye holes, sort of like thin glasses, the chin very sharp and two antena like devices off the top. Very much like a fairy, even having two long ears on the mask to represent that. "So.. you some kinda~~ Fairy~~" Akuryu asked. "Silence! I am the most beautiful and graceful of hollows!" It shouts. "I'm eatin your food~" Akuryu laughs and munches down on the kill. "Grrr! RELEASE ME FROM UNDERNEATH YOUR REAR AT ONCE! I AM FAR TO LOVELY TO BE IN SUCH A SPOT!"

Akuryu yawned. "Grrr...." The fairy's green eyes twitched. "BUUURRP~~" Akuryu jumped up. "Bwah~ i'm full~" He laughed and pat his stomach. "See ya fairy~ Gotta go vroom~" Akuryu jumped into the air, created two dolls and shoved two large sticks through them. "VROOM!" He holds onto the sticks and begins to drive off like a car. "COME BACK HERE!" The fairy hollow takes off after him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 23, 2010)

~ Shinigami Academy ~ 

"Well student's, It's down to that time! We're going to be having a kido exam! We've taken in everyone from first to sixth years and are hoping you all pass with flying colors!" A bald instructor with funny glasses announces as Marcus sits in a seat toward the back of the class.  He pulls his left hand up to his mouth and stifles a yawn  as small tears form in the far corners of his eyes.  The nerdy looking instructor starts to walk up and down the rows of students handing the test as Marcus gently lays his Zanpaktou down beside him. The instructor almost gets a look of distain when he reaches Marcus. Why this was Marcus didn?t know or really care. He had only been in the academy for seven months and hardly knew this man.  With bit harder thud then the others the Instructor places the test on Marcus? desk.  Half amused Marcus pulls his right hand up to his beard as he flips the page over so the questions can be read. _ Time to see if I studied as well as I think I have_ Marcus muses in his minds as he rubs his facial hair. 



			
				Test Question 01 said:
			
		

> When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



Marcus drops his hand from his face and picks up the pencil to the right of the paper. This question seemed pretty straight forward. Any action that disturbed their ability to concentrate and break the chant would be the correct answer and their were plenty of those on both sides of the spectrum be it Hado or Bakudo. The real question comes down to the skill of the caster and his opponent. But that is too complex an answer for such a simple question Marcus muses in his head as he touches pencil to paper.

Bakudou #61 - Rikujoukourou Marcus writes.



			
				Test Question 02 said:
			
		

> Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Oh a question with actual bite, this can be confusing especially if one attends the more advanced classes as you learn of the Kido Corps. But the Kido Corps aren?t truly a part of the Thirteen Court Squads. So that leaves the Messenger Squad of the Fifth Division and the Medical Corps of the Fourth Division. So those would have to be the best answers for this question Marcus reasons in his head. 

 The Fourth and Fifth Divisions Marcus writes.



			
				Test Question 03 said:
			
		

> Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



Damn?.. I haven?t been in the Academy long enough to have a class on such spells? Lucky I am an avid study Marcus sweats as he thinks.  Both are the 99th spell of their respected type Bakudo or Hado so now what were they.. Ah yes.

Bakudo 99 Part 01 Kin: It creates a material that wraps around the target or part of the target and then uses a number of spikes that  seal the target to the ground or surface that they may be on.
Bakudo 99 Part 02 Bankin: The target is wrapped in bandages before being pierced by numerous needles.
Bakudo 99 Part 03  Taihou: This creates a hyper dense cube that falls on the target  and crushes them

Hado 99 Part 01 Tempest: Five rune inscribed plates form a dome around the target/s
Hado 99 Part 02 Typhoon: The Five plates revert to loose reishi which swirl into an ever condensing typhoon which eventually shrinks to ball of reishi sealing the caught within.
Hado 99 Part 03 Ragnarock: The Ball explodes violently that can cause lethal damage to the caught and caster alike if the caster is too close. Marcus scribbles. 



			
				Test Question 04 said:
			
		

> If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



Oh another one of those Marcus thinks as he chews on the eraser of his pencil. Any Bakudo that doesn?t require a level surface to pin the target too would be Prime material for this type situation. The simplest would be Sai, but that wouldn?t restrain tougher opponents for too long. So that leaves?.

Bakudou #61 - Rikujoukourou is what he writes.



			
				Test Question 05 said:
			
		

> Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



Oh another tough one. ?Spikes? would be an ideal choice but it the opponent could just as likely to evade the attack as they are to absorb it. ?Hell?s Halo? is another prime choice as it has a seeking effect, but with limited Reartsu this spell will probably be too much to muster and if you could if the opponent can evade it for the short duration of the spell you?re still screwed. ?Blast Spheres? is probably the most ideal spell for this situation as it creates  many attacks that act like land mines. You can group them how you like and since you?re low on Reiatsu you can?t put that much effort in them. Grouping them right will force the opponent to do his thing when they explode?. Marcus thinks 

 Hado #8 Blast Spheres he writes down. 



			
				Test Question 06 said:
			
		

> How many Kido spells are there currently?



Hey an easy one Marcus muses in his head.

 198, 99 of each type Bakudo and Hado Marcus quickly jots.



			
				Test Question 07 said:
			
		

> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



Well one would normally think that the higher the number the stronger the spell. But that is only part of the whole equation. It equally depends on the skill of the user and the amount of effort of the caster places into the spell. So that means?..

 The spell with the higher Reiatsu put into it wins even if it is a weaker spell. Marcus writes 



			
				Test Question 08 said:
			
		

> What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



Well again that would be gauged by skill and effort of the user but that isn?t a real answer is it now Marcus. So if I have to get into detail I?d have to go with?.

Bakudo #81 Danku Marcus scribbles 



			
				Test Question 09 said:
			
		

> When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation



Well that is a tricky one. If the opponent is cocky or distracted or if he is bound are all optimum situations.. Hell I just go with all three Marcus thinks.

 When the opponent is distracted, restrained or cocky enough to let you.  Marcus writes. 



			
				Test Question 10 said:
			
		

> What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



Oh I know this one, Vice Captain of the Fourth Division was a guest to the academy the first day I attended class and she spoke on this one rather briefly Marcus thinks.

Bakudo #77 Tenteikuura Marcus pencils in finishing the test. 
Marcus finished as Isis turns hers in. Dropping his pencil to the table he picks his Zanpaktou up and follows behind her and turns his paper in. He then heads for the next part of the test, this one would prove more difficult he was still rather green with casting Kido. 

~ House in the American Midwest ~  

Just as the deranged man is able to get the body in the boiler several hard knocks echo off his front door. ?Obadiah! This is the police!! Open this door and release the girl now!!!? The man?s eyes shift toward the ceiling of the basement. Sweat rolled down the side of his face, he may have been caught but that wouldn?t stop him from burning this bitch. Quickly running for the gasoline he hastily drenches the corpse as he hears his front door being rammed he shovels several shovel full?s of coal on top. He strike a match and drops it into the boiler as the front door is splintered by the police. ?Show yourself Mr. Stane, don?t make this any more harder on you then it has to be!? the voice booms as the house is swarmed by a half dozen police.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Akuma-

The student groaned at the thought of having FOURTEEN more dummies he had to hit with a binding spell. ?Come on then, You can do it!? The instructor cheered him on. ?I hate you all?? He groaned, repeating the chant for Bakudo #1, Sai. ?SAI!? He shouts, missing the second target. ?SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI!? He?d repeated in incantation and the spell seven times. He only hit three targets, he still had to hit the remaining stationary target. ?This? is hell? right!? It?s hell!!? He shouts. ?Come on then, focus!? The instructor smiled.

?SAI!? The spell hit the dummy. ?Very good! Now just ten more!? He laughed. ?I?ll kill you when I get out of here? I?ll kill you dead?? Akuma moved down the field to the attacking targets. ?You must create a shield to block the attack, once blocked, the attack will bounce back to the target and inform it of how much was actually blocked. So, even with the weakest kido it will merely bounce right off!? Akuma groaned. ?Damn it...? He sighed and stood in front of the targets.

?First, fire!? Akuma sighed. ?A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break. Bakudo #2, Kabe?? He created a glowing yellow wall, however it shattered and he was hit by the targets attack. ?GUFUU!? He shouts, jumping up and wiping the blood off him. ?YOU SAID IT WOULD BOUNCE OFF!? He screamed. ?Well? seems you didn?t put any energy into it!? He laughed. ?I Can?t? put my energy into it? I DON?T DO KIDO!? He shouts. ?Then learn to.? The instructor grew very serious.

?Do you think we?ll just keep letting you move forward at your pace? This is serious and ever shinigami must know the essentials! If we fail in teaching you properly you could wind up getting a squad killed! Get to work or get out of the academy!? Akuma clenched his fist. ?A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break, Bakudo #2 Kabe!? He shouts, This time, reflecting all the targets attacks. ?Well done.? The instructor called his hands. ?Now then, use a binding spell on the five attacking targets and you can move onto the final five!?

Akuma groaned, the five attacking targets that move, this was easier. ?Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night. Bakudo #12 _Fushibi!? __He shouts, catching all five in a net as they got into a straight line. ?Very good, Now then, have fun in the healing exam!? The instructor waved. ?GUUUHHH!!!? akuma groaned as he went on to the next exam._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi was caught off guard by he sudden fire of Isis's Hado spell. He had been trying to recognized the other academy student that joined them in their training session. He couldn't find any kind of ID of him in his mind, he'd seen him around before, but other than that he drew a blank.
> 
> "Atleast she picked a Hado spell I can actually perform" Kioshi said with a sigh of relief. "Hado 3: Flare!" Kioshi flare spell was rather weak in power, which wasn't a surprise to him as Hado spells where rather difficult for him. The flare narrowly hit, but combined with the other kid spell the cracking sound of the ice ball followed by a hissing sound gave the signal of the cloud of mist before it appeared.
> 
> "Are you ready Isis?" Kioshi took one of the numerous bags under his arm and began to launch it into the cloud of mist.



"Go for it!" The voice emerged from the mist cover.

Inside, Isis raised her sword and began to concentrate.

The first pulse of Reiatsu she swung at, coming from behind her, from the other guy. She had detected it too late, however, and missed it completely. "Too slow," she growled to herself.

She swung around to slash at Kioshi's throw, this time missing it by going too fast. The bag bounced off her chest. "Not focused enough," she continued to mutter, searching for the next Reiatsu.

By the end of the first half minute, she'd begun being able to hit them. A slice was more than enough to stop one, and she was reacting. "Focus more," she whispered to herself, "Synchronise your Reiatsu, react to theirs as it enters yours, then strike."

She lashed out with a fist and punched Kioshi's next throw, her sword slicing the one from the other. As it continued, Isis was able to fall more and more into her sensing, using individual reactions less. By the end, she was able to intricately react, slashing through multiple bags with a single arcing attack.

As the mist began to disperse, she dropped her sword and brought her hands together, charging the fourth Hadou between them, before pointing each at her 'trainers'.

"THINK FAST!" she roared, letting each surge of White Lightning fly at them. They might dodge, they might block with Wall, she was curious which. It was also a good way to finish up for them.



LunarCoast said:


> "No, but seems somethings here..."He said looking around barely able to pick up a spirital energy. Although was unable to acctully determine if it was hollow, shinigami or just a normal spirit that was woundering around.
> 
> As a result of this he kept his bow unformed and inactive but was ready to form it just incase it appeared. Trying to keep the cross out of sight of both Ryan and the spirit. Not wanting to seem hostile.



Ryan stared at a building, finally tracking the whistling to it. He couldn't yet see Hollow, but he could make out a distortion in the air climbing around the side of it.

"What the hell is that," he pointed, looking to Ryuu.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n snarled and swatted at the face of the wolf, who was trying to do the exact same to her. The two had managed to clash and fall off another hill, and were currently fighting for dominance over one another. Their Fire and Ice auras were in direct competition, preventing either from hurting the other.
> 
> R?n snarled as she was flipped over, the wolf trying to pin her down. She tucked in both hind legs and kicked it in the gut, knocking it back. Rolling back onto her feet, she began to build up her fiery Reiatsu into her front paw, ready for her most powerful attack.



The wolf howled, and ice began to swirl around its paw. It raised it in conjunction with R?n, and the two slammed into one another. An explosion of mist from the fire and ice combination shrouded them bother, R?n snarling and trying to spot her opponent. When the mist cleared, it was completely gone.

She snarled and yowled loudly, furious that her target had escaped her, when she was so close to winning. The yowl did nothing but help her let off some steam. And signal to V?li where she was.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 23, 2010)

~ Shinigami Academy ~ 

Marcus walked out onto the training field. Slinging his Zanpaktou over his right shoulder he spots a small framed redheaded woman in the distance. She seemed to be peering down at the clipboard in her hands. As he walked toward her Marcus eyes the area behind her and saw training dummies. The practical part of the exam was next. Sweat formed on the back of Marcus? neck as he walked along. He was still very green in the application of Kido, but he knew if he kept his wits about him and used lower end spells that this part of the exam wouldn?t be all that tough. As he got closer to the instructor she glance up at him. Her eyes then immediately cut back down to her clip board. The paper clipped in place rustles quietly as she flips the pages. ?You are Marcus Claudius Bruticus are you not?? She ask gingerly asks as Marcus gets into audible range. Marcus? eyebrows furl as he looks at the young lady. Calling him by Marcus when he neither knew her, gave her permission or had his respect played on his Roman upbringing.  ?Claudius Bruticus if you please.? Marcus replied biting his tongue as not to offend the young lady. The instructor brings her fist up to her mouth and coughs a bit. ?Ahem. Yes, well to the first of the field exam.? she says. 

"This is a three part Hado test, The first part is dealing with the five stationary targets, then moving onto the five moving targets, After that it will be five more targets that fire back. Each target is set up with a meter that determines the effectiveness of the attack. Hit them with all you've got and we'll read your test results back to you when you finish the exam." _ Seems straight forward enough_ Marcus thinks as he pulls his Zanpaktou form his shoulder.  ?Lets see what I can do.? he says softly to himself as he walked over to the five stationary targets. They were situated equidistance apart from one another in a row. Some actually looked as if they were physically hit. Marcus thought on what to do for a moment. His impulsive side wanted him to use the biggest and flashiest Kido he knew he could muster. But his well trained military side knew this test was as much functional as is was to show what one could do.  Marcus goes over the list of spells in his head and settled on one that had a multiple hit scenario, that would be very functional. 

 ?Tear, run rampant and howl. Yours is the territory of death. Hadou #5 Spikes!? Marcus chants. Feeling the Reiatsu build in his hand Marcus firmly pulls his fingers together and grips his right wrist with his left hand. Knowing that the spell fire multiple times he focuses the first to firing on the far left dummy as to get a feel for the timing. As the second wave left his finger tips he counted as he moved to the right. The third volley was off by about three centimeters so only one of the spines hit the target?s head. But by the time that the third, fourth and fifth targets were sighted Marcus had the motion/firing down pat and was clustering the spikes in the middle of the forehead. As the final target is hit Marcus pulls his hand back and  shakes it. Doing so relieve the stress of using such tight clusters as particles of Reitsu dissipate into the air. Marcus, using his peripheral vision, glances over to the instructor. She is writing something on the papers on the clip board. Taking her silence as an okay to move on Marcus walks over to the next set of dummies, These were in motion. They slid along on tracks in predetermined order at varying speeds. Marcus? military oriented mind immediately fell on efficiency. And the best way to be efficient, as well as showing constancy, would be a single spell. ?Blast Spheres? would be the best choice. But too obvious.

Marcus then decides to forego consistency and show competence and intelligence. But he had to play this carefully. Last time he tried this he almost landed himself in the infirmary. Allowing his head to bow Marcus calms his mind as he allowed his whole body to relax. Looking up he follows the dolls as they moved to and fro. Holding his left hand up he allows himself to concentrate.   ?Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night. Bakudo #12  Fushibi!? Upon ending the spell Marcus fires a web of Reiatsu from his hand, but at the last moment he catches the trailing end of the web turning it into a kind of makeshift net. It encases the targets as they align in a cluster. Then with a pull Marcus completely restricts the dummies movents. Grunting he drives his focus even higher. Time to wrap section two up.. Well he hopes.  ?Flow through the core of truth, striking at the hearts of the wicked. Hado #11 Tsuzuri Raiden!? But as Marcus finishes nothing happens. He grits his teeth as he prepares for a back fire. But soon a small tangent of light blue electricity flows down the web and hits each dummy as it dances amongst the fiber like webbing. 

With a heavy sigh Marcus releases the Bakudo. Dropping to his knees he looks over to the instructor. Her right eyebrow was arched up. She then returns to the clipboard and scribbles some things down. Marcus sighs as he pulls himself back to his feet. The practical exam was proving to be a pain in the ass. The last of the dummies were next. The last set were stationary again but the trade off was they fired fireballs back.  Marcus thought hard as he dodged side to side as the stationary dummies tracked his movements. His mind turned and grinded and his first inclination was again in his military frame of mind. Use your opponent?s strength against them. The fireballs were low grade Kido just incase a student was hit. That meant that in theory he could use the dummies own attacks against them. Dropping his Zanpkatou to the ground Marcus times the blasts, yes they seemed to be on timers.  ?Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage. ? Marcus says as he closes in on the targets. 

 ?Hado #1 Sho!? he shouts finishing the incantation as the fireball is released form the dummy. The force of the Marcus? attack redirects the fireball causing it to hit it?s caster. Rolling in his heel Marcus shouts  ?Sho!? As the dummy to the right of him fires off on cue and again it is pushed back onto the dummy.  With a roll Marcus centers himself between the last three dummies as he dose he brings both hands up and  ?Sho!? he repulses the middle target?s fireball back at it. Marcus then gets cocky and crosses both arms  ?Sho! Sho!? he repeats twice as the last two attacks are near simultaneous. While one is successfully deflected the latter is missed by a narrow margin forcing Marcus to roll away.  Sweat pours down the side of his face as the tip of the shoulder on his  left side slightly smokes form a near miss. Rolling again Marcus dodges another fireball.  ?Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days Hado # 3 Flare!? Marcus shouts. A small ball of flame fires from his hands and engulfs the on coming fireball. Marcus was lucky and guessed right at the Reiatsu compensation and his fire ate the other fireball then hit the dummy turning the last obstacle off. 

?Very good. You may now proceed to the next leg of the practical exam Claudius.? the instructor says not even looking up from the clipboard. Marcus grunts again as he pulls himself from his knees. With a ?pat, pat, pat? he dust his pants off and then walks over to his Zanpaktou. Picking up he grins at the girl and slings it over his left shoulder this time. With a wave he is off to the next portion of the test.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

With Akuryu-

“SLOW DOWN~~~” the fairy hollow ordered. “CATCH ME~~” Akuryu cried out, leaping through the sand in slow motion. “FAIRY BOMB!” the hollow shouts, releasing a wave of, what appeared to be, glitter down on Akuryu. “Eh? What the hell? It’s not new years.” He looked around. “This is, fairy bomb!” she shouts, the glitter begging to glow. “Does the glowing hurt me? Is it supposed to hurt? I feel petty!” He smiled, suddenly however BOOOOM! The area that was hit with the glitter erupts in flame.

“G…guh….” Akuryu coughs and falls backward, body singed. “Holy crap! That’s some bright glitter!” He shouts. “I think I need a nap!” He lets out a huff and sits down on a rock. “WHAT!? No… no one’s… ever survived fairy bomb….!” Akuryu grinned. “I’m aiming for the top! We at the top do not lose to those beneath us. Do you understand?” He grinned. “Aiming for the top?” The hollow came down to the ground. “I don’t have a goal in this life! But there is one thing I want! THE POWER OF THE TOP!” He shouts.

“Gillian? Adjuuca!? No!” He lowers his gaze. “Vasto Lorde, All the way to the top! Break the fuckin system! Become a god amongst hollows!” He laughed wildly. “THERE’S NO GREATER SOURCE OF CHAOS THEN A VASTO LORDE!” The fairy hollow watched the insane mans words. “There’s no way, a guy like you can make it to the top!” She shouts. “There is a way~~ there’s always a way~  Hollows are beasts without rules~ Thus I’m the best fit~ I have no rules! BWAHAHAHAHAH!” 

The fairy hollow pondered this for a moment, “A guy this crazy.. he’s better as an alley then an enemy.” She thought. “I am Jōryoku, Nick named Fairy Death by the shinigami. Who are you?” Joryoku asked. “Akuryu, The evil spirit! King of this sandy plain!” He laughed and flipped backward. “I suppose this makes us a team! Partners in a common goal! To reach the top!” Joryoku nodded. “Good.. Then let’s go on the hunt!”




With Akuma-


He arrived at the final test, another female instructor this time. She had long black hair tied behind her back and wore a nice white robe. "Hello, this is the final part of the exam, after this you are free for the rest of the day." She smiled. "C..cool." Akuma blinked. "Uhh... So what do i do?" He looked around. "You simply put your spiritual energy into this dummy as if you were healing it. Don't fear, you don't need to be precise, you just need to fill the dummy with your energy." 

Akuma sat there, blankly looking at the dummy for a moment. He saw two hand marks on it, guessing that was where he had to put his hands. However, he couldn't remember how it was you actually used healing Kido.... it wasn't really a spell, it was more of a focus. Instead of focusing the destructive energy into your hands you focused constructive energy.. he guessed. 

"So... like this?" He focused the spirit into his hands and took a gulp. He really didn't want to get kicked out of the academy and really prayed the 11th division never learned that he used kido.... he almost wishes he challenged Kenpachi for the seat and skipped the academy... "Damn it..." He put his hands on the dummy and tried to let the energy in best he could. "Ok... I'm done..." He stood up and brushed off his hands. "Very good! Your test results have been recorded and when we get them back will inform you of your score!" She smiled. "T..thanks..." Akuma grumbled and walked off. "Finally... FREE!!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma-
> 
> The student groaned at the thought of having FOURTEEN more dummies he had to hit with a binding spell. “Come on then, You can do it!” The instructor cheered him on. “I hate you all…” He groaned, repeating the chant for Bakudo #1, Sai. “SAI!” He shouts, missing the second target. “SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI! SAI!” He’d repeated in incantation and the spell seven times. He only hit three targets, he still had to hit the remaining stationary target. “This… is hell… right!? It’s hell!!” He shouts. “Come on then, focus!” The instructor smiled.
> 
> ...



Toshiro mused to himself momentarily, showing some very small signs of exhaustion, "Fourteen targets, and I have to hit them all with binding spells, what a ridiculous amount of work they've given us. Well, no point in standing around." Toshiro immediately went to work, shouting out, "Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death! Bakudou #1, Sai!" The binding spell hit the first target on mark, "Sai!" The second binding spell hit on mark, this repetition continued for several more tries until Toshiro had finally hit all the targets. "Very good, Toshiro-kun, now, for the moving targets, you must create a shield in order to block the target's attack, once blocked, the attack will bounce back to the target, and inform it of how much was actually blocked, I'm sure you can figure out the rest."

"I see," Toshiro muttered to himself, he didn't have time to say anything else as the moving targets were about to make their move, "A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break! Bakudou #2, Kabe!" A blue wall immediately formed in front of him, Toshiro soon realized however, that he had underestimated the target's attack, they were a lot more powerful this time around, and the wall in front of him shattered, knocking him back. "Damn it.." Toshiro cursed under his breath.

"Looks like you're going to have to focus a little harder, Toshiro-kun" The instructor's voice rang out, causing a vein to pop on Toshiro's head, "I swear, if he calls me Toshiro-kun one more time.." He stood up, and looked at the targets in front of him, "A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break! Bakudou #2, Kabe!" Toshiro put up another, more powerful blue wall, and this time all the attacks bounced back off of the shield and back at the targets.

He turned around to see five moving targets, "How ridiculous, don't waste my time, Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night! Bakudou #12, Fushibi!" A web of Reiatsu encased the targets, binding them in place, and keeping them from moving.

"Yosh! That was very good, Toshiro-kun, you may now proceed to healing area." Toshiro's eyes widened, before returning to their passive state, but on the inside he was fuming, "I still haven't mastered that completely yet, damn it." Begrudingly, he walked to the next area.



> "Go for it!" The voice emerged from the mist cover.
> 
> Inside, Isis raised her sword and began to concentrate.
> 
> ...


"Ridiculous," Toshiro muttered to himself, and raised his hand "Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, White Lightning!" His White Lightning collided with Isis's, but his eyes widened when he realized that he was being slightly overpowered, and he dodged to the side before he could be hit.

"Impossible.. could she really be that strong?" Toshiro thought to himself, wondering if he perhaps let the heat of the moment get to him, and became too excited thus not putting enough energy into his own. "Regardless of whatever happened back there, it was.. somewhat impressive." Toshiro suddenly found himself gaining a slight bit of respect for his 'trainer.' However, he was still unsure about this Kioshi person.

He'd noticed it during the midst of firing, Kioshi's Hadou seemed relatively weak, although that's not surprising, there were a lot of students that weren't ridiculously great at Hadou, however, he'd saw potential in Kioshi's attack, potential that he didn't see in any of the other students, and he'd wondered if perhaps Kioshi was nervous, and that was holding him back from realizing that potential.

He turned his attention back to Isis, "I'm somewhat impressed, I guess I underestimated you back there, I didn't expect your Hadou to be as strong as it was."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

With Akuryu-

  “So, What exactly are we hunting for?” Joryoku asked, her body was much smaller then Akuryu’s she probably only stood five foot seven. “We’re lookin for anything~~” Akuryu laughed. “I really don’t think I can respect you if you continue these shenanigans.” She facepalmed. “It is how I focus, young warrior.” Akuryu was currently walking on his hands, despite his burns. “Just what the hell is he?” She wondered to herself. “A HOLLOW CLOSE TO EVOLUTION!” Akuryu jumps and flips in the air.

“What? Where?” She looked around. “THERE!” He pointed at a Gillian. “WHAT THE HELL IS THAT DOING HERE!?” she shouts. “Can we keep it mommy?” He turned to her, eyes watering. “No. Let’s get out of here before it notices us!” She grabs his “Cape” and begins to tug him away. “Do you think Cero’s taste like strawberry taffy? They look like strawberry taffy don’t they?” Joryoku sighed. “No, They taste like death!” she grumbled. 

“Hehehehehe!!!! TWO hollow!” A figure lurks in the shadows behind the Gillian. “Good goin boss! I’ll bring em back for you as a snack!” He rushes off. “Go quick.” The Gillian grumbled. “I’m hungry.” He turned his back and began to walk off. “Will you be at the usual place?” He asks. “Of course.” The Gillian lumbers off. “ALRIGHT! TIME TO GET THE FOOD FOR MY BOSS!!! The hollow rushes off towards Akuryu and Joryuku. 

With Akuma-

He’d gone to his room and threw his soulless blade on the floor. “They said, when you get your shinigami powers those soulless blades will develop a soul based on you. So we have to take care of them.” He sat down on his bed. “I think they need to work on their disruptive methods. As long as you have shinigami powers, any blade becomes zanpakto, but you can only make one.”  He rubbed his chin. “Then, will the sword change when I get my official title, or will it change as I put more of myself in it.” 

“I wasted too much spirit energy during that damned test…” He fell back onto his bed and threw his eye patch onto the nightstand. “Sigh.” He held his hand over his face and looked at it. He had both eyes, but could only see out of one. “GET BACK HERE YOU DAMN KID!” The voice was clear even now, shot in the back four times with a roman candle, then his face was cut, nearly lost his eye but didn’t. For years now he’d been itching to get a new one. But the only way to get a new eye was to join the Goutei 13 and get the 12th division to make you one. “Maybe I’ll just take someone esles.” He yawned and decided to take a nap.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> 
> He arrived at the final test, another female instructor this time. She had long black hair tied behind her back and wore a nice white robe. "Hello, this is the final part of the exam, after this you are free for the rest of the day." She smiled. "C..cool." Akira blinked. "Uhh... So what do i do?" He looked around. "You simply put your spiritual energy into this dummy as if you were healing it. Don't fear, you don't need to be precise, you just need to fill the dummy with your energy."
> ...



Toshiro arrived onto the scene just as Akuma was walking off, and turned to look at him momentarily, before turning back to the instructor, "Ah, hello," the female instructor greeted, "This is the final part of the exam, after this you will be free for the day, to do whatever you wish." Toshiro closed his eyes, "I see, so after this I can get out of this wretched place, good, that idiot Akuma would do well to watch this, so he can see a masterful Kido user in action," Toshiro spoke this loudly, hoping to get the attention of that Barbaric idiot before he walked off completely, but not knowing for sure if he had.

"All you do is put the spiritual energy into that dummy as if you were healing it, you don't need to be precise, you just put your energy into it." Toshiro looked down at the dummy, and closed his eyes with a sigh, then reopened them, this seemed far easier than he had remembered, at any rate he focused his reiatsu into his hands, trying to go for a more constructive form then destructive, and placed his hands over the dolls, then focused his energy into the doll, having a much easier time that Kenpachi at getting in, after he was done, he stood up, "I'm finished, right?"

"Yes, very good! Your test results have been recorded, when we receive them back, we'll inform you of your score." Toshiro did not respond, instead walking off in the opposite direction Akuma had, still silently wondered if he had provoked that brute into watching, "He could learn a thing or two, if he wasn't bent on fighting for the sake of it," Toshiro muttered to himself.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 23, 2010)

He looked to where he was pointing and at the Hollow. "Damn... Of all the places for this to be."He quickly formed his bow hoping to take it out as quickly as possible. He hoped no more hollow would show up after he activated his bow. Not being specialized much in multiple oppents.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"Woah, woah, woah," Ryan stepped back from Ryuu, seeing the blue bow form. "Okay, when exactly did I step into an action manga now?"

A loud crash signified the being leaping from the building and landing on the ground below. With the excess Reishi of the bow in the air, Ryan could now see the apelike Hollow. "Oh you have got to be kidding me."

It immediately raced at the two, dodging from side to side, such that what arrows Ryuu did fire missed. Stepping between them, Ryan spun and lashed out with a kick, landing it right in the monster's gut.

They paused, for a moment, as Ryan realised just how hard the creature was. Then it swung a heavy arm down and sent him flying to the side, crashing into a pile of rubble.

The Hollow reared its head back and roared.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Toshiro got home, and sighed slightly, he was exhausted to say the least, though he'd never admit it in public, that test had taken a lot out of him. He decided it would be a nice time to get some shut eye in, after all he was sure there were even bigger things to come tomorrow. He looked over at the Katana he had thrown on the ground, "Oh, that's right, we're suppose to get Zanpakutou if we graduate at some point." Before he continued along that train of thought, Akuma suddenly came to his mind again, and he narrowed his eyes, "Damn Barbarian, the only person who ever made me fear for my own safety.." The event was still clear as day in his mind.

*A month before the present timeline

*Toshiro was walking along the academy grounds, he'd been a student for six years now, and this whole thing was starting to weigh on him. Why the hell couldn't he have just graduated already, he'd already shown enough prowess to be able to graduate. It was a waste of time to stick around this abominable place, he needed to get out there, and find the Hallow that had killed his father, however his mind wandered back to his instructors words, who had told him regardless of what had happened, he didn't have the power to do anything.

His musings were interrupted by a loud scream, which sounded like that of a young boy, he immediately ran towards the area where the screams are, rounding the corner of a building, to see a rather tall guy walking towards a 3rd year Academy student, the student was bloodied, and battered, and the man, who was wearing an eyepatch over his eye, stopped right in front of the kid. The kid got up and attempted to run away, but the man simply kicked him back down onto the ground again.

Toshiro was frozen, unable to do anything, something about this man had him afraid for some odd reason, however as a strangled sound of fear came from the kid's throat, Toshiro snapped back to his senses, he ran forward, "Enough!" he yelled, and threw his fist at the man he was just afraid of.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Go for it!" The voice emerged from the mist cover.
> 
> Inside, Isis raised her sword and began to concentrate.
> 
> ...



As Kioshi launched the last of his bags up into the smoke cloud he quietly waited for Isis to finish or for the smoke to clear, which ever came first. To pass the time he pulled out his "Gutsy Ninja" book again to finish reading. To be honest Kioshi had a very low opinion of the book and couldn't believe he spent all his money on it, but since he bought it he would read it to the end.

_"THINK FAST!"_

Kioshi wasn't even able to mutter a ?What? as he lifts his noise out of his book to see a white beam of light coming his way. It seemed as if time slow down suddenly as he reacted instinctively to evade by bending backwards. Being caught by surprise the Hado spell was able to slightly nick the side of Kioshi's head as he arched his back to evade.

As he brought himself back up and put his hand up to his head. There was really no damage just a small amount of bleeding as some of it trickled down over his right eye. "That was unexpected to say the least. What were you trying to do kill me?"

*Fumiko Third Exam*
"This Kido thing is getting old now teach. Why do I even have to do this?" Fumiko complained to her instructor as she appeared on the scene. The instructor was  a middle aged man with very rough features which seemed to show a long life of working. "Stop complaining child. The faster you get up there the faster you'll be done with the whole thing!" He motioned for Fumiko to take the stage though he himself couldn't help, but slowly bring his eyes down to the young girls rather large assets and cleavage.

Fumiko turned to say something else, but as soon as she did her instructor turned beet red in the face and quickly averted his gaze from her. "What?" Fumiko asked confused "Did I do something embrassing?" She thought to herself. The instructor coughed to regain his composure "I-it's nothing...j-just take your place" he urged. She decided to let it go for now as she began to walk toward her platform only to drop her sword. "Dammit all" she thought as he bent over to pick the weapon up. From the distance the instructor saw this and almost had a noise bleed as he tried to look down the girls shirt one more time.

_"Why do I feel like...I'm being watched?"_ It was an uneasy feeling as Fumiko looked up while pretending to still pick up her sword. Her eyes fell on her instructor who had a goofy looked plastered on his face. She slowly followed his gaze, and she herself smirked as a plan formed in her mind. After picking up her sword she walked back over to her instructor with a certain suave as she got in his face. "Ye-yes...w-whats the matter?" He spoke sweating bullets. Fumiko came up with the most girlish laugh she could muster. Standing on her toes she pushed her chest further up against his giving him a great view of everything in her shirt.

"Your being rather naughty aren't you? Looking down my shirt? Now...what would the head honcho think if I told hm what you were doing?" She said in a deep husky voice as she pressed him against the wall. "No anything, but that!" He yelled in a pleading voice finding it hard to not look down her shirt. it was just what Fumiko wanted to hear as she whispered in his ear. "I want say anything...if you just pass me for the test. What do you say?" She said blowing into his ear.

"You got a deal, I'll pass you for the whole part of the third exam." Fumiko was laughing madly on the inside as she prepared to seal the deal. Throwing opening her robe the man got a full uncensored view as blood shot out of his noise and he hit the ground with a thud. A very statisfied Fumiko strolled out of the area as she headed to the last part of the test. "These tanks never fail!" She yelled with a hearty laugh.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro got home, and sighed slightly, he was exhausted to say the least, though he'd never admit it in public, that test had taken a lot out of him. He decided it would be a nice time to get some shut eye in, after all he was sure there were even bigger things to come tomorrow. He looked over at the Katana he had thrown on the ground, "Oh, that's right, we're suppose to get Zanpakutou if we graduate at some point." Before he continued along that train of thought, Akuma suddenly came to his mind again, and he narrowed his eyes, "Damn Barbarian, the only person who ever made me fear for my own safety.." The event was still clear as day in his mind.
> 
> *A month before the present timeline
> 
> ...



1 month ago-

"Guh, This place is fuckin dull." Akuma kicked a rock and spat at the ground. "I'm tired of waiting! I wanna get into the fuckin 11th division already!" He shouts in his mind and slowly grumbles, tired of how long it's taken him already. "Hahahaha! Hey! there's a cyclops in school!" a third year, A third year student out of EVERYONE mocked Akuma!? "Cyclops? That's funny." Akuma turned to him, grinning. 

"Is, That what i am!?" He walked towards him, the other student's around him starting to grow afraid. "COME ON! SPEAK UP!" He shouts and grabs the student by his collar. "LET GO OF ME FREAK!" the student kicked Akuma's stomach. "Bad move, you just initiated a fight with me punk!" Akuma pulled back his free fist and let a punch go flying, knocking the third year student into a tree. 

Akuma cracked his neck. "Come on." The third year grumbled. "AHHHH!!!" He charged and drew his sword. "That's." Akuma grabs his wrist and twists, causing the student to drop the blade. "DANGEROUS!" Akuma kicks his stomach and knocks him to the ground again. "Guh..." He stands up trying to run, Akuma just throws a punch into his gut. "GUAH!" He screams out in pain. "You piece of shit." The student tried to get away again, Akuma kicked him this time.

However, that's when he heard the words. "ENOUGH!" and a fist come flying at him, Akuma bent back to avoid the fist and popped the guy who attacked him right on the jaw. "You ready to leave now?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> 1 month ago-
> 
> "Guh, This place is fuckin dull." Akuma kicked a rock and spat at the ground. "I'm tired of waiting! I wanna get into the fuckin 11th division already!" He shouts in his mind and slowly grumbles, tired of how long it's taken him already. "Hahahaha! Hey! there's a cyclops in school!" a third year, A third year student out of EVERYONE mocked Akuma!? "Cyclops? That's funny." Akuma turned to him, grinning.
> 
> ...



Toshiro barely had time to react, attempting to dodge, but getting knicked just enough to actually be pushed backwards, however, he did a flip, and managed to right himself at the last second, he looked at the man in front of him, still slightly trembling. "Who is this guy, to make me even slightly afraid?" He growled lowly under his breath, his flight or fight instincts were starting to come in, he took a deep breath, "Calm down, Toshiro, you can do this." He let out a deep breath, calming himself down before he did something reckless.

"No, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a sixth year Academy student, and I don't back down from a fight no matter what, and I can't stand seeing a defenseless person be attacked." He brushed the side of his jaw with his hand, and looked at it, seeing the blood that was on it, "Damn, I'm not gonna beat this guy in a physical fight alone, eh?" He closed his eyes and sighed, he had his own pride to protect, there is no way he was going to lose to this guy.

He opened his eyes, and looked at the man in front of him, an emotionless look on his face, his eyes narrowed, as if concentrating on the man in front of him. This was no time for chit chat, he would learn the man's name later, right now this was a fight to protect his pride. He lunged forward at the man, attempting to make it look like he was recklessly charging in, however, at the last second, he flipped upward, and landed behind him, attempting to catch him in surprise.

"Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death! Bakudou #1, Sai!" After saying the incantation, he raised his hand at the man, in hopes of actually catching him inside the Bakudou's paralysis effect, however if he was right, the man would more than likely simply find a way to either dodge or break out of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> As Kioshi launched the last of his bags up into the smoke cloud he quietly waited for Isis to finish or for the smoke to clear, which ever came first. To pass the time he pulled out his "Gutsy Ninja" book again to finish reading. To be honest Kioshi had a very low opinion of the book and couldn't believe he spent all his money on it, but since he bought it he would read it to the end.
> 
> _"THINK FAST!"_
> 
> ...



"That wouldn't have killed you," Isis laughed, "hurt like a bitch maybe, but you dodged good. Nice work."

Isis turned her eye on the other one. "My Reiatsu bunches up nice and strong. Means any Kidou I fire has a big kick to it. It also makes it a little hard to control, but hey, a trade off is a trade off. Thanks for helping me with my training."

"ISIS NEITH!"

"Huh, what?" Isis turned her head in the direction of the yell, to see one of the instructors striding towards her angrily.

"Just what is this?" he demanded, indicating the remains of the reiatsu bags she'd sliced. Isis stared for a moment, before comprehension dawned.

"Oh yeah, I wasn't supposed to destroy them, just use a bakuto to hit them. Whoops."

The instructor stared daggers at her. Isis shrugged, "my bad."

The moment he blinked and inhaled to start yelling, Isis took off at a run. "See you all tomorrow," she laughed as she very quickly disappeared from sight.

~~~

*PRESENT DAY: KIDOU TESTING*

The short red headed instructor looked critically at Isis, who was happily strolling onto the practise field. A few Shinigami had been going before her, she'd planned on letting the eager ones have their rush before having her own fun.


"This is a three part Hado test," The instructor explained. "The first part is dealing with the five stationary targets, then moving onto the five moving targets, After that it will be five more targets that fire back. Each target is set up with a meter that determines the effectiveness of the attack. Hit them with all you've got and we'll read your test results back to you when you finish the exam."

Isis nodded, and began fuelling her Reiatsu. A red glow began to surround her body. The instructor looked surprised that she was actually capable of visibly generating Reiatsu.

_"Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days."_

Isis's fist glowed yellow, shining extremely brightly.

"Hold on," the instructor called out, "That's way too much Reiastu for a Flare spell, you'll blow yourself up."

Isis simply changed her stance, and swung her hand around past the targets.

_"Hadou Three: Flare!"_

Only a part of the Reiatsu detached, and a fireball zoomed off to smash into one of the five stationary targets. When Isis swung her hand back the other way, two more emerged, striking two more targets. One more swing, and two more bursts of Flare struck the last two.

Isis pointed both hands at the moving targets, and quickly chanted the incantation for the Fifth Hadou. Her Reiatsu shifted the current build over to it, and she unleashed a barrage of spikes, impaling all the targets in a storm of the sharp attacks.

"Final go," Isis smiled, turning to the last set. Noting her presence, they began to fire their small attacks at her.

As the attacks reached her, Isis's Reiatsu flared. As she raised her hand, she didn't even bother dodging the attacks hitting her.

_"I will not bow, I will not break. Let your own violence fall upon you. Hadou Fourteen: Retribution."_

Blasts of Reishi began emerging from her, each zooming off to strike one of the shooting targets. Shortly enough, they were all burning.

"Violent as always," the teacher shook her head, "Nonetheless, you pass."

"Of course," Isis smiled. She turned her head in the direction the teacher indicated the next test would be, and wandered off.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro barely had time to react, attempting to dodge, but getting knicked just enough to actually be pushed backwards, however, he did a flip, and managed to right himself at the last second, he looked at the man in front of him, still slightly trembling. "Who is this guy, to make me even slightly afraid?" He growled lowly under his breath, his flight or fight instincts were starting to come in, he took a deep breath, "Calm down, Toshiro, you can do this." He let out a deep breath, calming himself down before he did something reckless.
> 
> "No, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a sixth year Academy student, and I don't back down from a fight no matter what, and I can't stand seeing a defenseless person be attacked." He brushed the side of his jaw with his hand, and looked at it, seeing the blood that was on it, "Damn, I'm not gonna beat this guy in a physical fight alone, eh?" He closed his eyes and sighed, he had his own pride to protect, there is no way he was going to lose to this guy.
> 
> ...



Akuma watched the guy, Toshiro he called himself come towards him. He heard the incantation for sai and knew full well what it could do. "You piece of shit!" He moved his hand to grab the kids face and slammed him into the grassy floor below. "I'm not getting caught in a pussy ass spell like that!" Akuma shouted and threw the man over his shoulder.

Toshiro flipped in the air and managed to land on his feet like a cat. "Nimble little fuck aren't you?" Akuma cracked his neck and then his knuckles. "Alright, What's the plan here?" He began popping his shoulders and back. "Actually, I don't care." He threw off his shirt, revealing numerous scars over his body, the four most prominent were large burns on his back, looked like they were caused by explosives. 

"OOH~" He did a quick chant, making fists with both his hands and quickly slamming the air with them, as he did so, it seemed like he released a burst of spirit, but only for a moment. "I'm all pumped up now!" He pushed off on his right foot and dashed towards Toshiro. "COME ON!" Cocking back his right fist he prepared to throw a punch for the ages!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma watched the guy, Toshiro he called himself come towards him. He heard the incantation for sai and knew full well what it could do. "You piece of shit!" He moved his hand to grab the kids face and slammed him into the grassy floor below. "I'm not getting caught in a pussy ass spell like that!" Akuma shouted and threw the man over his shoulder.
> 
> Toshiro flipped in the air and managed to land on his feet like a cat. "Nimble little fuck aren't you?" Akuma cracked his neck and then his knuckles. "Alright, What's the plan here?" He began popping his shoulders and back. "Actually, I don't care." He threw off his shirt, revealing numerous scars over his body, the four most prominent were large burns on his back, looked like they were caused by explosives.
> 
> "OOH~" He did a quick chant, making fists with both his hands and quickly slamming the air with them, as he did so, it seemed like he released a burst of spirit, but only for a moment. "I'm all pumped up now!" He pushed off on his right foot and dashed towards Toshiro. "COME ON!" Cocking back his right fist he prepared to throw a punch for the ages!



"Shit!" Toshiro hissed out, he was completely wrong about this man, he didn't even have time to the avoid the punch, being sent flying backwards and into a tree, similar to how the 3rd year student has been treated just moments ago. He got up, panting heavily, he wasn't expecting something like this. His face had been busted open, and if he hadn't known better, he would have sworn everyone bone in his body was broken.

"Damn, it seems I underestimated him," Toshiro stood up shakily, his Reiatsu was still fairly fine, but his body was having trouble moving like he wanted it to, "I don't have time to dodge, and I can't surprise him again, there's only one thing left to use, and it's a two shot deal." He turned his attention back towards the man in front of him.

"Sorry, but if I'm going to lose, I'm going to at least allow you to feel your own pain," Toshiro raised his hand into the air, " I will not bow, I will not break. Let your own violence fall upon you! Hadou #14, Retribution!" He didn't know if the attack was capable of being dodged or not, the only thing he knew was that Retribution inflicted the same amount of damage inflicted on yourself back at your opponent. He fell to his knees after he completed the incantation, unsure of the results.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 23, 2010)

~ Shinigami Academy Training Field ~ 

Marcus walked along keeping his thoughts to himself. In the distance he sees an older looking heavyset gentleman sporting a mustache and a monocle. This had to be visibly one of the oldest instructors that Marcus had ever seen. He didn?t move but as he could hear the rustling of Marcus? uniform he spoke up. ?Mr. Bruticus, welcome to the Bakudo section of the practical exam. First will be stationary targets, you will be required to use a binding spell to restrain the five targets, the next group will require you use a shielding spell to block the attack and the third will require you use a binding spell to stop the attackers from attacking. Each target has a meter that we will read after your test and record in our books.? the portly gentleman mused as Marcus slid his Zanpakou off his shoulder.  ?Bind, Block then Bind. Seems straight forward sir.? Marcus replies as he steps forward. The first five targets were much like the first five in the Hado practical exam. Spaced an equal distance apart in a row. The mundane repetitiveness was taxing but also a bit of a relief as it were. 

The easiest way to go about this would be to use ?Sai? receptively after then incantation Marcus reasoned in his mind as he held up his hand toward the targets.   ?Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death Bakudo #1 Sai!??Sai??.Sai?..Sai??..Sai!? as with the Hado test Marcus was methodical in his approach. Left to right. The first spell hit?s the target square on the far left and with each repetitive incantation of the spell he moved down the line to the next target. When he was done he rotated his shoulder as he lowered his arm. Doing so as the next set of targets were rotated into place. They like the last part of the Hado test fired off fireballs. Marcus had learned a valuable lesson in those earlier test as not to underestimate these dummies. He dodged though the first several volleys of attacks so he could gauge the ability. And it was as he expected these fireballs were much more powerful then the one on the first leg of the practical exam.

Feeling that he had felt out these attacks enough Marcus brings up both hands as he opened his mouth.  ?A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break Bakudo #2 Kabe!? Marcus yells. A black rectangle shield of Reiatsu forms in front of Marcus and reflects each of the attacks back at the dummies. With each strike the hit dummy powers down and record?s Marcus? percentages.  Sweat forms on Marcus? brow as he releases the Bakudo. It shatters and hits the ground as the last set of dummies rotate into place. Thy too were attacker type dummies. But where they trumped the last set these actually got to move.  Marcus watched closely as the attacker drones started to move. They had the same fatal flaw the ones on the Hado course had. They moved in a predetermined fixed routine. That made them highly susceptible to the same spell he used earlier. Judging that they would be stronger then the other attackers he had just faced Marcus concentrates allowing all his muscles to relax as he dodged though the fireballs.  ?Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night. Bakudo #12 Fushibi!? Marcus utters and just as the first time he used it a net like web materializes, the only key difference is that Marcus doesn?t catch the trailing end and it falls over the dummies as they group close to the center of the course. 

As the dummies fell the Bakudo hit them they power down. ?Oh ho. Good job Mr. Bruticus. Now off with you to the last part of the exam. Healing.? the instructor muses.  Marcus? eyes narrow. Healing he thinks. I?m a soldier, not a doctor he thinks as he walks over and picks his Zanpaktou up. Bouncing the two front fingers off his forehead Marcus salutes the Instructor as he is off to the last part of that day?s Kido exam and perhaps his personal worse part of Kido? 

~ American Midwest ~

?Freeze Obadiah!!? the lead cops yell as they flood down into the basement of Stane?s house. ?Where is she?? another barks. Stane, with his hands raised simply nods over to the lit boiler. ?Danmit!? the lead cop hollers as he jolts over to the inferno. ?Do you know who she was you sick bastard!? the cop says furiously as he cups his free hand on his forehead. ?She had such a bright future until you snuffed it out!? he sobs as he walks over to Obadiah. ?Tell me, do you know who she was? Do YOU?!? he shouts as he waves his pistol in Stane?s face. Stane just smiles at the weapon that the cop brandishes without regard. ?Yes. She was your daughter Captain Lowe.? Obadiah chuckles with sick glee as if he had just won a Grammy. Captain Lowe grits his teeth as he turns two shades of red. ?You..you monster!? he shouts as he brings the barrel of the gun across Stane?s face pistol whipping him. ?Captain!!? a cop shouts from the back ?Shut up Haynes.? Lowe orders as he kicks Stane in the ribs after he hits the ground. ?Captain Lowe, if you continue he?ll get off on police brutality!? one of the young rookies hollers as they try to restrain their captain. Stane just laughs as he receives another stern kick to the ribs that break two. ?Release me and leave!? Lowe orders. ?Sir?? one of the men asks. ?You heard me. Leave. Society won?t miss a sick shit like this.? Lowe replies as he holsters his weapon. The cops look confuses for a moment but complies with the orders. They slowly make their way back up the stairs as Lowe walks up on Stane who is clutching his ribs.

Lowe pulls Stane up to his feet and looks the man eye to eye. ?So do you have any last words before I beat you to death?? Lowe asks Stane. ?Yeah. I do actually? Stane cackled ?Daddy?s lil girl was a slut and enjoyed every moment I pounded her heh heh heh.? Stane remarks. Lowe?s anger flashes over his face as he pulls the deranged man over the boiler. With a grunt he pushes Stanes face up against the hot metal. ?You! You!? he stutters as he rubs the mans face into the iron. Tossing him to the ground he lands several more kicks before he jumps on him. ?You sick bastard I?m going to f?ing kill you slowly. I?ll rip your eyes out of your skull. I?ll hang you with you own tongue I?ll?I?ll?.I?ll..? with each word he slams his fist into Stane?s face as he broke down. Tired of beating on Stane Lowe stands and pulls his weapon and takes aim. ?Heh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!? Stane cackles as he sees Lowe centers his weapon on him. ?You may kill me Lowe, but my master will still be around. He?ll find another like me and continue his work.?   

?Master? Who? Who are you working for?!? Lowe demands as he back hands Stane with his pistol again. Stane looks up as a gash opens up over his right eye.  What he sees causes him to break into hysterical laughter. In the hallway above the basement the cops wonder what kind of man gets enjoyment out of being beat to death as they hear Stane cackle like an insane man. ?Is it right to let the captain kill him? He seems mentally disturbed.? The rookie asks. ?Just keep your mouth shut. This never happened.? a older cop says as he leans up against the door.   Meanwhile below in the basement a shadowy figure falls behind the Captain. ?Lucky, lucky, lucky! The master has chosen you to be part of him!? Stane says with glee as he sees Reno stalk up on Lowe. A confused look falls over the captain?s face as he hunches down to come face to face with Stane. ?What ar,,, AHHHHHRRRGHH!? The captain screams in pain cutting off his own sentence as an invisible claw tears though his chest. Blood spatters all over Stanes face which makes him fall into a fit of laughter. Hearing their captain scream the other cops run down the stairs and are greeted by the sight of Stane hovering over their captain?s body.

If they could have seen the creature next to the body eating the soul of Captain Lowe the cops might have ran then and there but instead they circle Stane and begin to shout  orders.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> "Shit!" Toshiro hissed out, he was completely wrong about this man, he didn't even have time to the avoid the punch, being sent flying backwards and into a tree, similar to how the 3rd year student has been treated just moments ago. He got up, panting heavily, he wasn't expecting something like this. His face had been busted open, and if he hadn't known better, he would have sworn everyone bone in his body was broken.
> 
> "Damn, it seems I underestimated him," Toshiro stood up shakily, his Reiatsu was still fairly fine, but his body was having trouble moving like he wanted it to, "I don't have time to dodge, and I can't surprise him again, there's only one thing left to use, and it's a two shot deal." He turned his attention back towards the man in front of him.
> 
> "Sorry, but if I'm going to lose, I'm going to at least allow you to feel your own pain," Toshiro raised his hand into the air, " I will not bow, I will not break. Let your own violence fall upon you! Hadou #14, Retribution!" He didn't know if the attack was capable of being dodged or not, the only thing he knew was that Retribution inflicted the same amount of damage inflicted on yourself back at your opponent. He fell to his knees after he completed the incantation, unsure of the results.



A white orb had flown from his opponents hands and crashed into Akuma's face, sending him flying backward for a moment before crashing into the ground. "Urgh...." He slowly stood up, body shaking. "Hahaha...." He chuckled weakly. "Did i get him?" Toshiro wondered to himself. "HAHAHAHA!!!!" Akuma seemed filled new with vigor. "YES! THAT'S A FIGHT!" He says, his face bloodied. 

"Who knew a piece of crap like you had that kinda power! That's good! I like that!" He laughed. "Well!? got anything else? If not i'm gonna be getting pretty bored!" Akuma charged the student and kicked at him, Toshiro ducked and Akuma hit the tree instead, causing it to shake and crack a little. "HAhaha! good dodge! Yeah, You're getting good! just the right level of challenge now!"

Akuma grinned and picked the student up by the shirt. "I'm Seinaru Akuma." He grinned. "Do you get it!? The holy Devil! I'm a demon that fights on the side of good!" He laughed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> A white orb had flown from his opponents hands and crashed into Akuma's face, sending him flying backward for a moment before crashing into the ground. "Urgh...." He slowly stood up, body shaking. "Hahaha...." He chuckled weakly. "Did i get him?" Toshiro wondered to himself. "HAHAHAHA!!!!" Akuma seemed filled new with vigor. "YES! THAT'S A FIGHT!" He says, his face bloodied.
> 
> "Who knew a piece of crap like you had that kinda power! That's good! I like that!" He laughed. "Well!? got anything else? If not i'm gonna be getting pretty bored!" Akuma charged the student and kicked at him, Toshiro ducked and Akuma hit the tree instead, causing it to shake and crack a little. "HAhaha! good dodge! Yeah, You're getting good! just the right level of challenge now!"
> 
> Akuma grinned and picked the student up by the shirt. "I'm Seinaru Akuma." He grinned. "Do you get it!? The holy Devil! I'm a demon that fights on the side of good!" He laughed.



"Seinaru Akuma.. eh?" Toshiro was weakly standing on his feet, he couldn't believe this man was actually able to take the amount of damage he inflicted back on him, he was just able to dodge that last attack, but he was surprised that his Reiatsu was still fairly decent, usually Retribution would have taken much more out of him. He knew he was going to lose, that much was obvious.

"That's a fitting name for you, Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone! Hadou #8, Blast Spheres!" Toshiro raised his hand into the air, and multiple spheres formed around him, floating through the air, and what could have been mistaken as a smirk formed on his face. "I assume you know what Hadou spell this is? If so, you must also know what it does. I believe this will make the fight much more interesting for you."

Toshiro's face fell back into it's emotionless state again, the orbs still floating around him, seeming to move in an outward direction away from him. "Come, Seinaru Akuma! Hit me with all you've got!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> "Seinaru Akuma.. eh?" Toshiro was weakly standing on his feet, he couldn't believe this man was actually able to take the amount of damage he inflicted back on him, he was just able to dodge that last attack, but he was surprised this his Reiatsu was still fairly decent, usually Retribution would have taken much more out of him. He knew he was going to lose, that much was obvious.
> 
> "That's a fitting name for you, Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone! Hadou #8, Blast Spheres!" Toshiro raised his hand into the air, and multiple spheres formed around him, floating through the air, and what could have been mistaken as a smirk formed on his face. "I assume you know what Hadou spell this is? If so, you must also know what it does. I believe this will make the fight much more interesting for you."
> 
> Toshiro's face fell back into it's emotionless state again, the orbs still floating around him, seeming to move in an outward direction away from him. "Come, Seinaru Akuma! Hit me with all you've got!"



Akuma smirked and reached down, picking up a rock. "You know what that kido does don't you?" He asked Toshiro. "Obviously, You just asked me." He grinned this time. "Those things are proximity mines. They blow up when disturbed or if they just run out of energy." He throws the rock at one of the orbs. "SO YOU DON'T KEEP THEM NEAR YOUR BODY DIP SHIT!" He laughed as he charged forward. 

The explosion of the first one Caused a second to explode. Akuma used this time to rush in and punch Toshiro out of his little ring of protection. While Toshiro was headed back, Akuma charged him again, this time reaching out and grabbing one of the orbs with him, in slow motion Toshiro could see Akuma getting ever closer to him with one of the blast spheres in tow, It was obvious it was going to explode rather soon. "COME ON!!!" Akuma laughs as the explosion engulfs the two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Isis watched as Marcus completed the Bakudou testing. She was right after him. She give him a nod and a little smile as he was finishing up, showing a sign of approval.

Though in actuality it was just for letting her see the testing gear in action to formulate a plan.

Isis strode right past the instructor and began whipping about her arm.

_"Restraining cataclysm, bind chaos as it forms. Bakudou Four: Crawling Rope."_

The yellow rope began to extend from her hand, lashing about the targets and ensnaring them, dragging the five together. She cut off the rope once they were all tied up.

Wall was the only real Bakudou students used for reflecting, unless they were capable of maintaining Dome. Isis was barely able to keep the Reiatsu necessary for Wall stable. So instead she began building it up without releasing it. And when the first of the attacks reached her, she punched it head on.

The Second Bakudou expanded out, and sent the blast flying back. Isis was already reigning in her Reiatsu for the next attack. She repeated this four more times, and managed to successfully return each strike.

Isis built up a double chant of the Fourth Bakudou for the last part, and began reeling the moving targets in, trying them together with one Crawling Rope and lassoing the with the other. Once they were bound, she dropped her Kidou.

"Good enough," the instructor nodded, "Though you could have used higher Kidou."

Isis shrugged, and looked in the direction Marcus had headed off in. Healing, oh god, this was not going to end well. Isis had tried healing once. She'd made a scratch into a laceration. She didn't want to try again.

Sighing, she moved on.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Hospital*​
Kyohei managed to get down the long flight of stairs, which the crutches only made it harder to move. He sighed in relief after he continued to suck the taste out of the sucker in his mouth, fucking finally now its time to get out of this shit hole. He saw the door to the outside about 20 feet, which caused him to smirk a little bit. "Wow he looks just like a prince!" a voice yelled out in the area that sounded like a female.

He remotely turned on his smile and innocence in order to deceive whoever was there. The boy looked around, but there was no one to be found, "hello? Is anyone around?" Silence, not a peep except for all the crying and whining in the rooms from the patients, well that was some odd shit 

He shrugged whatever it was off and began walking for the door, "I wonder if I can take his sucker at least." Alerted by the same sudden voice again he takes a fast look again, but again there was no one, "alright kind miss. You can come out now, no need to be shy. Whatever that was going on began to make him sweat out of worry and then there was the voice again, "whoa you can hear me?!"

Kyohei fell on his butt from shock of the voice coming right in front of him, "I'm seriously going crazy around here.." He moved the sucker around his mouth and stood up, using the crutch as leverage, "amazing, you can hear me!"  The voice yet again makes him jump a little, but not as much as last time, "uh, yeah well of course I can hear you, but why can't I see you?"

"That's because I'm a ghost," the odd words made Kyohei pause for awhile, but soon enough he laughed a little from such a silly thing. "wow, that's a good one, but don't you think its hard beleive that ghost exist? Sorry, but I think you tried a little to hard for this joke of yours,"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma smirked and reached down, picking up a rock. "You know what that kido does don't you?" He asked Toshiro. "Obviously, You just asked me." He grinned this time. "Those things are proximity mines. They blow up when disturbed or if they just run out of energy." He throws the rock at one of the orbs. "SO YOU DON'T KEEP THEM NEAR YOUR BODY DIP SHIT!" He laughed as he charged forward.
> 
> The explosion of the first one Caused a second to explode. Akuma used this time to rush in and punch Toshiro out of his little ring of protection. While Toshiro was headed back, Akuma charged him again, this time reaching out and grabbing one of the orbs with him, in slow motion Toshiro could see Akuma getting ever closer to him with one of the blast spheres in tow, It was obvious it was going to explode rather soon. "COME ON!!!" Akuma laughs as the explosion engulfs the two.



Toshiro grunted, he didn't have time to think about it, if this kept up he was going to being beaten into a pulp by his own move. Fortunately for him, Akuma hadn't figured out that he knew exactly what he was doing. He wasn't considered an upcoming genius for nothing, he wouldn't let one of his own spells defeat him that easily, he only had enough time for one spell left, but it would be plenty enough to stop Akuma in his tracks.

"Of course I know that they were proximity mines, did you honestly think I would be fooled by my own attack?" Toshiro chuckled lightly, an orb that Akuma missed floating directly in front of them, "YOU WANNA PLAY CHICKEN, LET'S PLAY CHICKEN THEN! Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement! HADOU NUMBER 6, THIRD SPIN!" He put his hand out, and a wheel of Reiatsu flowed out of his hand heading directly towards Akuma.

Right at this point in time however, both the orbs reached their brightest, and they exploded, shielding whatever the outcome of the fight could be seen. As the smoke from the explosion began to clear, the only thing that could be seen clearly was that Toshiro was lying on the ground, bloodied, battered, beaten, but still somehow just barely managing to stay conscious. "Tch, he's a brute force of nature, that guy reminds me of the stories I've heard about the Kenpachi."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro grunted, he didn't have time to think about it, if this kept up he was going to being beaten into a pulp by his own move. Fortunately for him, Akuma hadn't figured out that he knew exactly what he was doing. He wasn't considered an upcoming genius for nothing, he wouldn't let one of his own spells defeat him that easily, he only had enough time for one spell left, but it would be plenty enough to stop Akuma in his tracks.
> 
> "Of course I know that they were proximity mines, did you honestly think I would be fooled by my own attack?" Toshiro chuckled lightly, an orb that Akuma missed floating directly in front of them, "YOU WANNA PLAY CHICKEN, LET'S PLAY CHICKEN THEN! Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement! HADOU NUMBER 6, THIRD SPIN!" He put his hand out, and a wheel of Reiatsu flowed out of his hand heading directly towards Akuma.
> 
> Right at this point in time however, both the orbs reached their brightest, and they exploded, shielding whatever the outcome of the fight could be seen. As the smoke from the explosion began to clear, the only thing that could be seen clearly was that Toshiro was lying on the ground, bloodied, battered, beaten, but still somehow just barely managing to stay conscious. "Tch, he's a brute force of nature, that guy reminds me of the stories I've heard about the Kenpachi."




"Hehehehehe...." The smoke slowly clears around Akuma's body, blood drips down on the grass below. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He laughs, part of his right pantleg had been blown off, along with his shoe. Leaving his leg burned and his foot bare. "THAT WAS GOOD!" His body had a straight line of damage down it mixed in with the burns, the damage appeared to be scrapes from the Wheel attack. 

"This is good!" His left arm, the one he had grabbed the Orb with was burned and dripping blood to the ground. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!!" His face was also bloodied, even more so then before. "Come on! Are you done!?" He shouted, Somehow he still found the strength to move forward. Though Akuma was panting pretty heavy. "COME ON! Huff, huff.." He grinned. "There's still more! the winner hasn't been decided!"

He grins as he stands over Toshiro. "LET'S END IT NOW!" He raises his fist into the air and prepared to slam it down on his classmate. "AKUMA! THAT'S ENOUGH!" A rope of yellow spirit wraps around his wrist. "God damn it." Akuma looks over to see one of the instructors. "That's going too far! Report to the Head chief's office!" Akuma grumbled. "Yeah, Yeah whatever." He picked up his, oddly, unstained shirt and threw it over his shoulder. "Don't think this fights over." Akuma grumbled.

"Are you alright?" The instructor asked to the two beat up students.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hehehehehe...." The smoke slowly clears around Akuma's body, blood drips down on the grass below. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" He laughs, part of his right pantleg had been blown off, along with his shoe. Leaving his leg burned and his foot bare. "THAT WAS GOOD!" His body had a straight line of damage down it mixed in with the burns, the damage appeared to be scrapes from the Wheel attack.
> 
> "This is good!" His left arm, the one he had grabbed the Orb with was burned and dripping blood to the ground. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!!" His face was also bloodied, even more so then before. "Come on! Are you done!?" He shouted, Somehow he still found the strength to move forward. Though Akuma was panting pretty heavy. "COME ON! Huff, huff.." He grinned. "There's still more! the winner hasn't been decided!"
> 
> ...



"Tch.. I'm fine.." Toshiro attempts to stand up, but just as he's getting up to his knees, he coughs up some blood, and falls back into a sitting position. "Damn it.. I can't believe that guy.. how can someone be so strong, he was nearly as damaged as I was, and he was still able to stand.." Toshiro looked over to the student, and thought to himself, "At least he's alright.."

Toshiro turned back to the instructor, a passive look on his face despite the obvious fact that he was injured, "Sorry, Sensei, I should be punished as well, I'm the one who initiated the fight." With that Toshiro fell face first onto the ground, having fainted due to his injuries.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 23, 2010)

~ Shingami Academy Training Grounds ~ 

Marcus clutch his Zanpaktou tightly as he walked along. Sweat poured down his neck. This was a much more taxing test then he thought it was going to be. Only one more left to do Marcus thinks as he sees another female instructor come into view. She give a bit of a warm smile when she sees him. ?Oh look another one, Marcus I believe.? she says as she looks down at her score sheets.  ?Claudius please.? Marcus replies as he rubs his free hand down the length of his face. ?Very well, either way this is the last part of the practical exam. You simply put your spiritual energy into this dummy as if you were healing it. Don't fear, you don't need to be precise, you just need to fill the dummy with your energy. Afterwards you are free for the rest of the day."  The black haired woman says sweetly. Marcus scratched his head for a second. He was hoping he was going to get to cut something up.  Folding his arms over his chest he stands there for a moment as he allows the situation to settle in on him. ?You may begin anytime Mr. Bruticus.? the girl chimes in.

 ?Understood.? Marcus simply replies as he falls to his knees. There were no chants to be made. No seals or spells to be flung. Just using the constructive flow of Bakudo type Kido to heal instead of the destructive flow Hado to hurt. His uniform rustled as he unfolded his arms as he leaned over he placed his Zanpaktou on the ground beside him. There were two places on the chest where the outline of hands can be visibly seen. Marcus reasoned that this is where he was to push his Reiastsu into the contraption. A blank look fell across his face. Placing his hands in the assigned areas. Marcus relaxed his whole body and concentrated on the task at hand. A faint black glow can be seen as he allows his Reiatsu to be channeled into the dummy. But in that instant it started to spark as if it was going to explode. Marcus pulls back quickly and looks over to the instructor. ?It?s alright no damage done, try to think healing thoughts next time.? she says with a smile.  ?I was thinking healing thoughts.? Marcus mumbles under his breath as he lays his hands back down on the dummy. Again his form started to glow as he allowed his Reiatsu to flow. 

His muscles tensed at first but when the dummy didn?t spark he allowed his spiritual energy to flow. A few moments passed and the cheery Instructor speaks up. ?Alright Mr. Bruticus you?re all done. You may leave.? Marcus relieved that the test were over pulled his hands away from the Dummy. Picking his Zanpaktou up Marcus salutes the instructor in typical Roman fashion which left a rather bewildered look on the girls face as he walked off. It was nice to have the rest of the day off he was tired from expending so much Reiatsu. But  rest would only come when he turned in for the night. Since he had a few extra hours then normal he decided he would dedicate them to training. Marcus picked his pace up and headed toward the Academy?s inner sparring area. He enters the room like he always dose. ?Out of class early eh?? another instructor, that was on break, asks. Marcus nods with a  ?Yes Sir.? as he walks over to the wooden swords. Placing his Zanpaktou next to the rack he picks out one of the swords and walks to the center of the training area and begins to practice his form and visualizations. 

~ American Midwest ~ 

Reno hisses violently as the officers surround his easy meal ticket. Taking another bite of the Captain?s soul Reno unleashes a war howl that shook the room. The cops looked around startled that the room had shook . Stane just laughed like the mad man he was. ?Death to all! Death to all. All in the loving embrace of my mater we shall go!? he sang horribly out of tune. ?Shut up!? the older cop yells as he kicks the man in the ribs. ?You have the right to remain silent. You have the right to?..? before he can finish issuing Stane the Miranda Rights the old cop stops and falls to his knees. Blood pours from his mouth as he looks up to his friends. The old timers eyes roll into the back of his head as it leaves his neck. Reno growls evilly with blood flowing from his mouth as the head bounced off the cement floor with a thud. The other cops in a nervous fidget pull their weapons and with quick jerking motions scan the room for what ever had killed Haynes. Stane cackled with laughter as he started to sing again.

These cops had wandered into a bee?s nest and now there was no escape. The sounds of random gunfire harmonizes with Stane?s sick song and soon the house feel silent. With a viscous growl Reno turns to his disciple.  ?Go leave this town, I?ll finish here and find you.? Reno growls as he turns back to his meal. Stane bows ?Yes master.? and with that the man collects his notebook as Reno begins to eat the souls of the cops.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

*Present Day

*"That bastard, I wonder just how much more powerful he's gotten, oh well, I'm not about to find out." Toshiro looked back at his Katana, he wondered when he'd be able to graduate so he could get his Zanpakutou, from what he had heard, there were still 5 more exams for him to go through, but he wasn't exactly sure. Toshiro stood up, and decided he would go for a little walk around town, to clear his mind of his thoughts.

He headed out the door of his home, and had his Katana placed at his side, it wasn't that he thought he would need it, he had never been attacked before, but it never hurt to be overly cautious. After all, Toshiro had always been paranoid that when he least expected it, someone would try to attack him from behind, so he thought it was common sense to carry his blade around with him.

He remembered yesterday, and the training he had received with Isis, and he wondered if maybe he could find her again. Unknowingly, he was headed straight back towards the academy test grounds, and straight back towards where she was completing her final test.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Isis tried to get her Bakudou Reiatsu flow going inside the dummy, but it was slow going. Her Reiatsu was strong, but not exactly long lasting. She couldn't flood it fast enough, and the more she put in, the more it was straining and filling up. It was like a giant balloon of useless Reiatsu.

"Maybe you should drain some out and try again?" the instructor offered helpfully.

Isis nodded, and began trying to retrieve her Reiatsu. A moment later she'd sucked the dummy dry, even of the lingering traces from previous students.

"Uhhh, I think you just killed it, but try again," the instructor wavered.

Isis grimaced and began flooding her Reiatsu again. Of course by this point she was getting frustrated and thinking unhappy thoughts. So the sparks beginning to form were a warning point. Isis stopped, drained her Reiatsu, and tried again.

And promptly pushed too much too fast without maintaining it as a Bakudou. The chest of the dummy popped open and smoke from the burning Reiatsu began to emerge.

"..." the instructor stared at Isis.

"I don't fix things," Isis mumbled.

A while later, on another dummy, she'd finally maintained enough of her Reiatsu with positive backing to simulate healing. The instructor was happy to see her go.

"That's me done then," Isis relaxed as she wandered out. She was wondering what she'd do next, now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

With Akuryu and Joryuku-

"FOR MY MASTER!!!" A voice shouts from behind them. "Hey." Joryuku calls out. "Oh? There's something on my face?" Akuryu bends forward quickly, one of his legs kicking backward and knocking the hollow into the air. "Oh~~ It was nothing~~" Akuryu laughs and holds his face embarrassed. "I'm almost 100% sure you're a man." Joryuku sweatdropped. "BWAHAHAHAH~~~ I'M~~ A BEAST~~~" He spun around and did a backflip, landing on the hollow that had been following them.

"GUAH!!" The hollow screams out. "Oh? Isn't this a pleasant surprise!" Akuryu looked down, his tongue hanging out of his mouth. "What other kinds of sounds can you make~~ hmm?" His eyes had an evil look to them. "Yo...you wont... beat me....!" The hollow underneath Akuryu's feet appeared to have a sort of... dog head.. and body. "Oh look~ It's a lap dog!" Akuryu began to laugh and the decided to spin around on one foot.

"QUIT~~ MESSIN AROUND~~~" He laughed before jump off and landing next to Joryuko. "So what's the plan?" She asked. "We kill it, Skin it and mount it on the hood o'my ford!" Akuryu spit onto the ground. "What are you now? A trucker?" Akuryu held his hands out and began to wiggle his fingers. "C'mere boy! I'mma make you sequel like a pig! SUUUUUUUUUEEEEWWEEE!!!!" He rushes towards the dog hollow.

"DON'T UNDERESTIMATE ME!" The hollow takes in a deep breath. "DOG HOWL VACUUM!" He shouts, unleashing a massive blast of wind from his mouth. "Guhh... what the hell kind of strength is this!?" Joryuko held her hands over her eyes to shield her from the sand. "LOOK~~ MA~~ I'M SWIMIN~~" Akuryu was floating in the air doing the butterfly trying to keep himself from being blown back.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis tried to get her Bakudou Reiatsu flow going inside the dummy, but it was slow going. Her Reiatsu was strong, but not exactly long lasting. She couldn't flood it fast enough, and the more she put in, the more it was straining and filling up. It was like a giant balloon of useless Reiatsu.
> 
> "Maybe you should drain some out and try again?" the instructor offered helpfully.
> 
> ...



Toshiro looked up to see that he had found himself back at the test grounds of the Academy, exactly where he had been when he left, the healing dummy training. He looked around a little bit, wondering if there were any students that hadn't completed the test yet. He looked over and saw someone practicing visualizations. He hadn't seen this student around yet, but he wasn't the type to make formal introductions with anyone he didn't know, he was here to look for someone.

He looked up, and saw Isis, it was apparent she had just completed her training as she was just heading out of the battleground, he walked towards her then, he was suddenly curious about her, mostly because she appeared to be powerful.

"Isis Neith, wasn't it?" He said, attempting to gain her attention, well she had said that they would see each other again today.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

With Akuma-

"Urgh..." He rubbed his eyes and sat up, he'd been asleep for about, thirty minutes. "What the hell was with that dream anyways." He grumbled to himself and threw off his shirt so he could crack his back and stretch. His wounds from a kid were killing him today, he didn't know why, they just hurt like hell. "I hate this place." He sighed and picked up his katana, tossing his shirt back on but not bothering to tuck it in or tie it, he just let it stay open.

Akuma let out a sigh and walked around the school. People still seemed to be spouting about that incident with Isis. "Damn that bitch." He gritted his teeth and began to grind them. "I guess our fights off then." He thought and wondered where the Zanjutsu grounds where. "Need to get my swords training in." He looked around and couldn't quite remember just which way he was supposed to go. "Oh right." He changed direction and made way to the Zanjutsu field. 

It was a rather open place, there were some dummies but mostly it was just a place used to swing a blade around for a while. They had a sign hung up next to a building that could be used for the training as well. "Zanjutsu/Hakudo training" He popped his back and drew his katana. "I suppose, there's no time like the present." The first thing he did was swing the blade down with his right hand.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Yeah, that's me." Isis appraised the student. "You were the one helping me train yesterday, with Kioshi. Sorry I didn't get your name, I had to leave pretty quick." Isis smiled widely.
> 
> "So yeah, introductions? And how'd you do, of course?"



Toshiro had a passive look on his face, "Kuchiki Toshiro, sixth year academy student." His eyes widened slightly as felt a familiar Reiatsu nearby, they quickly returned to their passive look.

"Seinaru Akuma" he muttered just loud enough to hear, the contempt of that name coming off as clear as day, then turned his attention back to Isis, "I am... fine," struggling to get the last word out, showing his lack of communication with others.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"Don't mind him," Isis waved casually, "he doesn't look in the mood to pick a fight."

When Toshiro stared incredulously at Isis, she had to rephrase, "okay, yes, he's always in the mood to fight. I meant he's used too much of his Reiatsu in today's tests and he wouldn't want to fight me at anything less than full power."

Isis stretched a little, looking about.

"I could do with some relaxing myself. Fancy a warm down? I'll grab us a pair of Bakuto and you can imagine you're fighting the crazy bastard himself."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Don't mind him," Isis waved casually, "he doesn't look in the mood to pick a fight."
> 
> When Toshiro stared incredulously at Isis, she had to rephrase, "okay, yes, he's always in the mood to fight. I meant he's used too much of his Reiatsu in today's tests and he wouldn't want to fight me at anything less than full power."
> 
> ...



He looked at her for a moment, as if pondering something, "I don't need to imagine I'm fighting him, I've already fought him before."

He pondered her proposition for a moment, and then turned to her, "Sounds like a good idea" he took his Katana off from his side and laid in on the ground, "This way, I won't be tempted to use it if I'm in a clinch."

He glanced in the direction Akuma's Reiatsu was one more time, yet with Isis around, it didn't seem to bother him anymore, he turned back to her.

"So, I'm ready whenever you are."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

"Alrighty, time for some fun and games then," Isis led Toshiro into one of the practise fields, retrieving two bokuto and throwing one to Toshiro. She then placed her Asauchi down with his and took a stance.

"So yeah, come at me, and we'll yield when we're ready."

With that, she began to concentrate herself into the match, toning down her Reiatsu so as to be ready for a strike.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2010)

Akuryu/Joryuko 

"WEE~~~" Akuryu swam through the air current. "WILL YOU GET DOWN!?" She shouted. "Alright." Akuryu turned and landed on his feet. "So~ what's the plan~" he turned to her to ask. "I don't really have much of a plan here.. I've got fairy bomb and Stone powder... But they're useless when it's this windy." Suddenly, the wind died down and they looked over to see the dog like hollow gasping for air. "GUHH~~~~" He took a deep breath and exhaled deeply. "I'll...huff...i'll...huff... give me... a...huff...second!" He held up his hand.

"Doll~~ Cannon~~~" Akuryu used his made up move and hit the dog with a Doll. "So, that's not really an attack is it?" Joryuko asked. "Nope, i just think it sounds cool." Akuryu stood proud of himself. "Can we eat it now?" the fairy asked again. "Sure, I'm kinda hungry and i don't know why!" Akuryu laughed as he skipped to the hollows body, The two of them had been rather surprised how easy it was to defeat this hollow and were looking forward to munching down on a few more.

With Akuma-

"PHEW!" He swung downward again. "PHEW!" Raising the blade and swinging it down once more. Akuma would repeat this action ten times with his right arm, then ten times with his left and once more, ten times with both hands. "PHEW!" He swung downward with his right arm a third time. "This is getting to become tiring" He thought to himself, his body was sweating and he was breathing heavily. "Damn it!" He threw his blade to the ground and collapsed to a sitting position. 

"I used too much reiatsu during that damned training." He grumbled. "I need to get something to eat if i want to keep training." He'd only swung the blade a hundred and three times and he was already exhausted. "Time to go eat." He grumbled, picking up the sword and throwing his shirt back on. "There's a mess hall somewhere around here." He grumbled to himself, his stomach helping out and grumbling back at him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Alrighty, time for some fun and games then," Isis led Toshiro into one of the practise fields, retrieving two bokuto and throwing one to Toshiro. She then placed her Asauchi down with his and took a stance.
> 
> "So yeah, come at me, and we'll yield when we're ready."
> 
> With that, she began to concentrate herself into the match, toning down her Reiatsu so as to be ready for a strike.



Toshiro caught the Bokuto, and turned his attention to her. For only the second time in his life, he allowed a smirk to cross his face. This was actually going to prove to be entertaining.

"Alright then, here.. I.. go!" He charged forward, with more speed than he'd had previously, which surprised him for a moment, however he didn't let that stop him from acting, he swung his Bokuto down at Isis.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2010)

Isis began countering the moment he swung. Placing both hands on the hilt of the bokuto, she held it parallel to the ground and stopped the downwards swing cold.

Angling the wooden training sword so that her opponent's began to slide down to the side, she put her full force behind her swing and pushed him back, lashing out and stepping forward to follow through with a forward stab, aiming to drive the wooden weapon into his gut.

~~~

Rán funneled even more Reiatsu into her flames, pushing upwards against the elephantine Hollow. It was madly trying to scrape her off against the sand, but she'd dug her claws in deep, and was hanging on for all she was worth.

Even now, she could feel Váli's approaching Reiatsu, and kept the Hollow distracted. She'd discovered that using Váli as insurance, she was able to attack significantly more powerful Hollow, and still come out with a win.

The same would occur this time. She knew this already as the Hollow screamed from sharp spines piercing its side.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis began countering the moment he swung. Placing both hands on the hilt of the bokuto, she held it parallel to the ground and stopped the downwards swing cold.
> 
> Angling the wooden training sword so that her opponent's began to slide down to the side, she put her full force behind her swing and pushed him back, lashing out and stepping forward to follow through with a forward stab, aiming to drive the wooden weapon into his gut.



Toshiro narrowed his eyes as he was pushed back, however he immediately saw the swing coming towards him, he jumped up, grabbing her shoulder, and used the momentum to flip himself behind her, landing on his feet.

He turned around, "Too slow" and moved his Bokuto up into the air, then he brought it down with full force, intending to hit her in the back so that she would be knocked over, and he could claim his victory as she would be unable to counterattack.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kioshi*

He was finally at the first exam stage, one of the last students to be taking that part of the exam. He constantly kept pacing back and forth around the academy thinking whether or not he should go. Kioshi wasn't that confident at all at his spells in Kdio and when it came to Hado he was horrible at it. Thanks to his somewhat non violent nature (when he wasn't called or hinted at to be a girl) he found that he really couldn't fuel a destructive spell becuase of their...destructiveness.

"Now, let's stop procrastinating Kioshi. Just get up on the platform and I'll explain what you have to do" The red haired female instructor ordered. He did as he was told and walked atopped the lone platform. "The first event will be Hado spells, You will have stationary targets, moving targets and targets that fire back at you." The instructor explained. "Now....Go!"

First was the stationary target's which would be the easiest of them all, but still incredible hard for Kioshi. "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days. Hado 3: Flare!" A bright, but small wave of fire shot out from Kioshi's hand as it soared toward one of the stationary targets. Moments literally seconds in actual time before the flare hit the target it fizzled out into a puff of smoke. "I knew that would happen. Why did we have to have a Hado test?" Kioshi whined hanging his head in shame.

"Come one I know you can do better I've seen whe use Bakudo spells. Try putting more emotion into the spell Kioshi." The instructor praised giving Kioshi a little bit of hope._ "Put more emotion into my spell?"_ He thought as he readied for another go. Kioshi took a deep breath he cleared his mind. _"Put my emotions into the spell..."_ He repeated into his head. Slowly he could feel memories flood into his mind and he focused on one it particular.

_"You look like a little 16 year old school *girl*!"

"16 year old school *girl*!"

"School *Girl*!"

*"Girl!"*_

A surge of energy flowed through Kioshi as he looked at the targets in front of him with seething anger. Hate was in his eyes as he began chanting the spell for the third Hado once more. The once pathetic wave of fire that Kioshi shot that wasn't good enough to light a stove, was now much bigger engulfing his whole hand.

"I'm not a girl! Hado 3: Flare!" He roared in anger as he shot the flame out of his hand toward the one of the five targets. The instructor screamed to try and stop him from releasing the spell, but it was much to late. The spell completely engulfed two of the targets as it expanded. "I'll show you I'm no girl! I"m a boy dammit! Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement! Hadou #6!" A wheel of Reiatsu began forming as Kioshi spun it from his hand. The wheeled curved cutting the last 3 targets in half.

"I may have created a monster...." The instructor thought silently to herself taking cover. Five more target's popped up this time moving targets and with the same amount of anger Kioshi prepared another assualt. He began chanting for the seventh Hado thrusting his palms forward as an orb of ice, but he didn't get the desired results. The spell exploded in Kioshi's face causing the orb to shatter. Small fragments surrounded Kioshi's feet and arms effectively freezing him in place.

The instructor quietly walked up to the young man patting him on the shoulder. "You overloaded it my child. So much anger and power into a spell with containing it get's you this result" She explained. It took awhile, but Kioshi finally calmed himself down and hung his head low as he waited for help. "I think I'll just go on to the next even after being unfrozen."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

The moment Isis felt the force on her shoulder, she let it push her down, and rolled forward, so that when Toshiro spun around with his slash, she was standing out of range.

He stepped forward to continue, and Isis lashed up with full strength, clashing her bakuto against his.

~~~

Rán jumped off her opponent, rolling in midair and running out from beneath the Hollow as it thrashed in pain.

Váli continued to pepper it with spines, distracting it enough for Rán to spin in midair, building up a charge of flame and slamming a paw right into its mask. Strike Blazing Claw concentrated all of her power into one single explosive attack. It hadn't failed her yet. It still didn't.

The Hollow screeched as flame burst out of its mask and it collapsed, void of life.

Smiling to herself, Rán lowered her head and began to feed.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kioshi*

The written test was of was the epic win stasis, while the second test was a complete and utter nightmare that would take a while for him to live down. Thankfully though the next even was a Bakudo event something much more passive in than Hado and the category of spells he was actually good in. He found himself at yet anothe training area, but this time he had a male instructor who looked rather pissed.

"Your the next student to test? Well hurry up and get up there so I can explain what you need to do!" The man snapped slightly startling Kioshi as he did what he was told. With a glance at his face Kioshi could see very deep blood stains under his noise that he tried to wipe away. it didn't take a rocket sciencetist to guess he must have head a run in with Fumiko.

"This is your Bakudo examine, First you will be using a binding spell, then using a shielding spell against an attacking target, then using a binding spell against a moving target that attacks you!" The instructor screamed at Kioshi still upset over his little encounter with Fumiko. "Go!" He screamed as the test began. Kioshi watched as 5 target's popped up "Again with this 5 target business?" He complained as he readied himself. "Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night. Bakudou #12 - Fushibi" Threads began to dance as a web began to form and bind the targets before him. One small thread linked to another until all 5 targets were interlocked and pulled into a web. The first part of the even was complete as the second began.

Next were the attacking targets and he just had to defend easy enough yes? The targets shot small blast of Reiatsu from their midsection toward Kioshi. "Bakudou #2 - Kabe!" Waving his hand before him a small wall appeared to shield Kioshi from the attacks. The defensive ability of the wall and the offensive power of the blast met as it attempted to withstand the blast. Chipping could slowly be heard followed by the sound of cracking as the wall was beginning to give way. "Come one Kabe don't give out on me now!"

Kioshi began to pour more Reiatsu into the shield. It was a struggle between the two opposing forces. _"The blast were much stronger than I thought they'd be."_ A bright light began to envelop Kioshi as he pushed more to keep the shield.

*BOOOM!*

An explosion went off as smoke covered the general area Kioshi was in. As it cleared their he stood panting slightly, but still in one piece. _"Now it's time for the last part of the test."_ Another target popped up this time a moving one that also attacked. It had a more advanced system of fire having three shots instead of one. _"I'll finish this in one go"_ Kioshi thought to himself. The target shot 3 strong blast of Reiatsu at Kioshi who cast the second Hado. Though it wasn't enough to protect this time as the wall shattered in the three blast planted themselves in Kioshi's stomach.

"Bakudo 9: Geki!" He strained as he feel to his knees. The moving target began to jerk indicating the low power of the spell from Kioshi's own tiredness. It jerked and sputtered until it came to a comeplete stop.

"One...more...test...to...go." He said through ragged breath.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The moment Isis felt the force on her shoulder, she let it push her down, and rolled forward, so that when Toshiro spun around with his slash, she was standing out of range.
> 
> He stepped forward to continue, and Isis lashed up with full strength, clashing her bakuto against his.



Sensing the attack coming, Toshiro immediately put all of his force onto the bakuto to prevent the attack from knocking it out of his hand. He jumped back and stood there, stalking Isis like a predator.

"It seems we're evenly matched right now" A smug smirk crossed Toshiro's face, it had been a long time since he had even a decent challenge. "Well, I will let you have this next attack." Toshiro took his stance, one leg slipped behind him, the other in front of him, and holding the Bakudo with both hands out in front of him.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2010)

*Fumiko/Kioshi*

Fumiko wasn't as lucky this time as the instructor was a woman. _"I can't persuade her with these things...well she could be one of those, but I'm not ready to go that far...yet."_ This training field was the dullest of the three and that was saying something, but she figured it didn't need to be all that speical since she heard they were only healing a person.

"Ah Fumiko, glad to see you're actually taking the test. Hell must have frozen over or something huh?" The instructor said teasingly showing Fumiko her "Partner" for the final event of the test. "No long explanation for this one, just concentrate and heal. The meter is to the side, if it's to much it's bad and if it's to little it's bad. That's really al lthere is is...kay?" That was all the explanation Fumiko needed as she placed her hand over the dummy.

There was a small meter to the side of the dummy that indicated how good you were doing. If it stayed in the middle you were in the clear, at the bottom it was dead and to much...you've basically placed it into a coma is how Fumiko interpreted anyway. She relaxed herself as she began to concentrate letting her Reiatsu flow out of her somewhat similar to a Bakudo. _"I just need that soothing feeling to over take me. Like when I'm in a nice...hot bath with bubbles all around me. Then after drawing off  with a warm fluffy towel I began to rub oil-"_ Her mind began to wandering this way almost forgetting about the task at hand.

"Fumiko pay attention!" She was brought out of her little world to see that hte meter next to her dummy was at the very top in the red. "You've basically done killed the thing. See what you get for not paying attention? Another kid has already caught up to you." The instructor pointed to a blond haired kido who looked began exhuasted as he tried to pour his rather unstable Reiatsu into the dummy.

_"Kioshi?" _She looked in his direction to see her young friend putting everything he had into the dummy. She returned back to her own partner slowly with drawing some of the Reiatsu and keeping it in the middle at a slow steady pace.

_Meanwhile_
Kioshi was breathing and sweating heavily as he tried to full the meter up. He was one bar shy of passing the test, but he couldn't raise it any further. "It's alright" the other instructor said warmly "You've got the basic idea down and your only off by a bar."

"Alright Fumiko your done for the day the test is over for you." The other instructor announced. "All in a days work!" Fumiko said proud of herself as she began to walk, but not out of the training area. "Fumiko didn't you hear me? I said you go home, your done here!" Fumiko simply waved her off dismissively as she walked over to her struggling friend. _"I have to do this right."_

Staying in ear shot, but out of his sight Fumiko moved over to a nearby student and began whispering into his ear. "Ahaha...yea your right, that blond kid does kind of look like a girl." The boy said loudly just as Fumiko wanted him to. Anger began to fill Kioshi as he stared down at the dummy. Just like before it seemed like a sudden surge of enegry swept over him as the meter bar jumped up three notches more than enough to hear.

"Alright Kioshi, you cana go on home your done for today."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"If you insist," Isis smiled. She raised her bakuto and took a step forward, watching Toshiro fall into a defensive stance. This time around, she knew he was going to try and block the entire strike, rather than add in the evasive maneuvers he had been employing so far.

That would end well for Isis.

She raised her bakuto, pumped her full strength into her arms, and swung it down upon Toshiro.

~~~

"Váli."

The hedgehog Hollow was at it again. 

Rán looked at it, expecting her to return her own name.

"I helped you."

He had her there. He was fighting alongside her. He was offering her the kills. He was helping her with the big fights. She sighed to herself.

"Rán."

"Rán," the hedgehog repeatedly happily. Rán sighed, she knew she'd just given it all the license in the world to hang around. Hopefully it was worth it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "If you insist," Isis smiled. She raised her bakuto and took a step forward, watching Toshiro fall into a defensive stance. This time around, she knew he was going to try and block the entire strike, rather than add in the evasive maneuvers he had been employing so far.
> 
> That would end well for Isis.
> 
> She raised her bakuto, pumped her full strength into her arms, and swung it down upon Toshiro.



His smug smirk remained, she was getting overconfident, he could see it in her eyes. He knew she had an idea of what he was going to do, however no one said he wasn't going to add in a little twist to the fact. Toshiro swung his Bakuto up with all his force put into it, and directly blocked her shot.

"Feeling confident because you were expecting that?" Toshiro swiftly raised his foot and brought it back, "I wouldn't feel too confident if I were you, I play to win after all." The smug smirk on his face grew into a full on grin, and he kicked forward with his full strength.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"Hooo," Isis smiled widely, spinning around his kick and lashing out with her bakuto. Toshiro ducked under it and stabbed up with his own, which Isis dodged by leaning back, "Been a while since someone blocked a full strike from me. Here I was thinking I was going to go right through your sword. Nice work."

She stepped back and swung her bakuto into his, before changing the angle and following up with a second hit, pushing it back further.

"Then I," her attack speed began to increase, "won't hold back," she was able to reverse her strikes quickly, completely inverting them without carrying the momentum too far, causing a very tight region to be attacked by multiple hits, "in the slightest!"

Isis began to push forward.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hooo," Isis smiled widely, spinning around his kick and lashing out with her bakuto. Toshiro ducked under it and stabbed up with his own, which Isis dodged by leaning back, "Been a while since someone blocked a full strike from me. Here I was thinking I was going to go right through your sword. Nice work."
> 
> She stepped back and swung her bakuto into his, before changing the angle and following up with a second hit, pushing it back further.
> 
> ...



"I see, she's trying to get an advantage over me, by forcing me into a defensive position." Toshiro barely managed to block her strikes, getting hit by a couple that knocked him back, but he righted himself by doing a backflip. Even while blocking her, he was constantly scanning her movements, trying to find an opening in her style.

"She's quite nimble on her feet, so I won't be able to do anything there, however, her sword style is.." he smirked, and blocked her next strike. He was beginning to read through her attacks now, starting to be able to keep up easier, however he wasn't going to let himself get cocky, if he did that then he would lose for sure.

"I see, you weren't bluffing about not holding back, well then," he whirls to the side as her next sword strike comes in, just barely managing to dodge it, "I guess I, won't hold back either," he brought his Bakuto around as if to make a downward movement to his side, and curved it in toward her in a diagonal, putting all of his strength and speed into the swing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

Isis had swung up to block the bakuto, but when it changed angles, it went on to slam into her shoulder. Her right arm dipped for a moment, and she began to bend her knees, as if being pushed to the ground.

This minimising of the shock enabled her to push back against it when the force behind the sword dropped, and lash out with a straight upwards slice against Toshiro.

"Good hit," she praised, massaging that shoulder.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis had swung up to block the bakuto, but when it changed angles, it went on to slam into her shoulder. Her right arm dipped for a moment, and she began to bend her knees, as if being pushed to the ground.
> 
> This minimising of the shock enabled her to push back against it when the force behind the sword dropped, and lash out with a straight upwards slice against Toshiro.
> 
> "Good hit," she praised, massaging that shoulder.



He jumped back, avoiding the upward swing just barely, and landed on both feet almost as well as a gymnast. He cracked his neck slightly, and rubbed the spot where she had hit him last.

"I could say the same for you, in fact I would say that your hits," he twirled his Bakuto around in the air slightly, "were a bit stronger than mine" He brought his Bakuto down in front of him, his face had become passive again, but mostly so he would be hard to read, in truth he was trying to hide the fact that his movements were beginning to slack slightly because of the hits she got off on him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"Haha, well, it's a matter of pride now," Isis smiled, "also the fact is if you're able to hold off my strength then I really need to up my game for the day I fight that crazy bastard Akuma, or he'll seriously kill me."

Isis's smile widened. And became very indicative of just why she was joining Eleventh Division. "So let's see just how hard I can hit."

Pushing all her strength into her feet, she slammed herself forward, slashing wildly with the bakuto to prevent her pattern from being read, as she began to step from side to side, aiming to hit Toshiro everywhere she could at once. Hardly a thought for defense, but then again, this was how Isis fought.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Haha, well, it's a matter of pride now," Isis smiled, "also the fact is if you're able to hold off my strength then I really need to up my game for the day I fight that crazy bastard Akuma, or he'll seriously kill me."
> 
> Isis's smile widened. And became very indicative of just why she was joining Eleventh Division. "So let's see just how hard I can hit."
> 
> Pushing all her strength into her feet, she slammed herself forward, slashing wildly with the bakuto to prevent her pattern from being read, as she began to step from side to side, aiming to hit Toshiro everywhere she could at once. Hardly a thought for defense, but then again, this was how Isis fought.



Toshiro's eyes widened, "She, she suddenly.." he didn't have time to finish his train of thought, he could barely block any of the hits, managing to get hit by multiple numbers of them, being knocked back, but barely managing to flip up, and land on his feet, granted the limp in his foot as soon as he landed could be seen, as he wavered slightly in his stance.

"Unreal.. she actually gets better when she's *not *aiming to make a powerful strike at one point on the body." Toshiro's smirk returned, "I only have one shot to make this work, it's all or nothing, but it's apparent now she's stronger than I am by a little bit, very well then."

Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed, he focused his reiatsu into his wrist as best he could, and barely managed to block her last strike by ducking down slightly, bringing his Bakuto up to block it, he whirled it around, and moved it towards her gut in a stab-like motion while shouting "It's over!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

Isis regained control of her swings, but not in time to stop the attack. The bakuto slammed right into her gut, and she bent over from the force.

"Ow," she commented from her hunched over position. A moment later, her left hand wrapped around the bakuto. "Seriously, ow."

With that Isis, whipped about her right hand, swinging the bakuto right at Toshiro's head. She stopped it just short of impact, letting the breeze of it be all that hit him.

"Now it's over."

And with that she gracefully fell over backwards onto her ass and began to gasp for the breath which was knocked out of her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis regained control of her swings, but not in time to stop the attack. The bakuto slammed right into her gut, and she bent over from the force.
> 
> "Ow," she commented from her hunched over position. A moment later, her left hand wrapped around the bakuto. "Seriously, ow."
> 
> ...



Toshiro slumped down, and eventually ended up in a sitting position as well. Despite the fact that he had lost, he couldn't help it, he had to feel proud of himself, he was much stronger than he had been in their last encounter only a day earlier.

"Tch, I lost, eh? I guess I was the one who underestimated you." His usual cold tone that he carried was gone, replaced by a calmer one, which came as a surprise to himself, since he wasn't the type to make friends easily, not after his father had passed away.

His reiatsu was now even more spent than it had been when he arrived here again, but it had been well worth it in the long run, he stood up despite fatigue, picking his katana off the ground, and placing it at his side, he turned around, and looked at her, a smirk tugging at the edges of his face.

"You are the second strongest person I've ever fought before, the first being that dumbass Akuma, when I tried to prevent him from seriously harming a 3rd year student." He lent a hand out to help her up off the ground, a friendly gesture he hadn't offered to anyone in a while.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"Still not stronger than the crazy bastard, huh?" Isis accepted the hand, smiling to Toshiro who helped her up. "Ah well, give it time. I'll get there."

Isis brushed herself up, storing the bakuto and retrieving her own asauchi.

Raising a hand, she noticed sparks playing around it. "Hmpf, my Reiatsu's getting overbearing again." Isis moved to leave the training ground, followed by Toshiro, once outside, she began throwing fireballs of the third hadou into the sky, until her Reiatsu had calmed down.

"It's tough to keep in control," she explained, "part of the reason I have ridiculous raw strength, or so I'm told. If I use it too much it begins trying to run rampant and that's unhealthy."

"So hey, formal first fight is out of the way," Isis sat down heavily on one of the benches strewn about the academy, "tell me about yourself," she leaned back against the wall behind her. "Toshiro Kuchiki? So noble family, right?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Still not stronger than the crazy bastard, huh?" Isis accepted the hand, smiling to Toshiro who helped her up. "Ah well, give it time. I'll get there."
> 
> Isis brushed herself up, storing the bakuto and retrieving her own asauchi.
> 
> ...



Toshiro sat down beside her, "No, I'm actually not from a noble family, I used to live in Rukongai, just like everyone else, I was poor as could be, I lived with my father, although I'm not entirely sure if he was my real father, he took care of me." Toshiro closed his eyes, reminiscing about his times in Rukongai. "One day, I had a dream, in that dream, nothing was happening, not even wind was flowing, but I could hear a voice, as if sifting through the air, calling out to me," Toshiro opened his eyes again, a hint of longing in them, "People tell me that was my Zanpaktou calling out to me, I made a decision that day, I was going to become a Shinigami, to make a name for myself."

Toshiro had no idea why he was so comfortable telling her about his past, maybe it was because to some extent, she reminded him a little bit of himself, he had his own pride as well, "I entered the Academy a couple of weeks later." Toshiro's eyes flashed what could be passed off as pain as he recalled the incident in his mind completely.

"My resolve to become a Shinigami was strengthened when my father was killed off by a Hollow about a year ago, they called him Akuryu, and the only thing they know for sure is that he was crazier, and more unpredictable, than any of the Hollows the Shinigami have previously fought," Toshiro's eyes narrowed as he turned to look at Isis, "As I am now, I would only be killed in a fight with him, however, my biggest goal in life, is to find that Hollow, and slay him." His eyes held all the ferocity of a cold-blooded killer as he said these words.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"Ah," Isis nodded, "I'm sorry for your loss."

She leaned forward, folding her hands together. "I hit Rukongai as a pretty violent soul, I got scouted for the Shinigami fast enough. Honestly I'd never fought a Hollow before the training exercises here. Went well enough though."

Isis thought for a while, tapping her asauchi unconsciously. "Your Zanpaktou visited you in a dream? That's a good sign. Mine hasn't made itself known yet. I kinda want it to though, I don't want to be deaf to it like the Kenpachi."

Isis leaned back again, looking at the orange evening sky. "Ah, long day today. I'm so ready to have tomorrow off you have no idea. Of course halfway through tomorrow I'm going to go out of my mind with boredom and come here to train anyway. The disadvantage of being a Rukongai soul via death is you remember the boredom killers of the real world. And don't have them. I'd kill for a sitcom."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ah," Isis nodded, "I'm sorry for your loss."
> 
> She leaned forward, folding her hands together. "I hit Rukongai as a pretty violent soul, I got scouted for the Shinigami fast enough. Honestly I'd never fought a Hollow before the training exercises here. Went well enough though."
> 
> ...



Toshiro tweaked the white scarf around his neck, he almost never went anywhere without it, most of the time he slept with it. Her words about his Zanpaktou brought him out of his own little word, and he listened to her as she mentioned the boredoms of the real world, musing to himself about what the real world was like for him, he'd come to the conclusion she was right.

"Yeah, you're right. I don't remember everything about my time while I was alive, but I do remember the sitcoms."

Toshiro grabbed the scarf in his hand, and gazed at it, once again a sign of longing showing in his eyes, then he let it go and the scarf blew in the wind, and he turned his gaze up to the sky now, as blue as always, just like when he was alive.

"Come to think of it, I think the one thing I miss the most is being able to look at the sky with my parents."


----------



## Chaos (Jan 24, 2010)

*Makkuroni Kūkiga, Shinigami Academy*

Kūkiga silently entered the classroom. He had been so absorbed in his personal training that he had forgotten the time and the fact that he had a written Kido exam waiting for him. Luckily, he was one of those guys that could enter a full classroom unnoticed then sit down like nothing had happened and he had been perfectly on time to take his examination. Kūkiga silently moaned. He hadn't watched Bleach past episode 75 so he knew he had quite a way to go before he would get to the same level as his classmates. He was more for the practical test, he could use those spells he knew very well. He looked down on his paper and his courage was destroyed. "Fucking hell" he silently mouthed. The test was build up out of 10 questions he didn't comprehend. "Well, better get this started..." He said as he fingered in his pocket, bringing out a small book entitled: "Kidou for Dummies". Silently turning the pages only when other distracting sounds were about (which were a lot, thank god) Kukiga started on his test.



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



Fuck. Whatever. What a nice way to start a test, a question I have no idea of the answer. Kukiga wrote down:

_The most powerful Hadou one can use before the opponent finishes his spell._



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Kukiga knew this one, quickly scribbling down:

_The fifth and the Kidou corps_



> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



Another one that sounded vaguely familiar to Kukiga. He crushed every last bit of his brain, then got the idea and searched the relevant paragraph in his booklet.

_Bakudou #99 - A three part Bakudou
Part One - Kin ("First Song: Seal") A cross of material wraps around the target, or a selected part of the target, and a number of metal spikes either impale the target, or the target and the material, sealing the target to the ground or another surface.
Part Two - Bankin ("Second Song: Complete seal") A mass of bandage-like cloth constricts the target, before many small needles appear and pierce through the cloth.
Part Three - Bankin Taihou ("Final Song: Immense Seal") A hyperdense cube of metal forms above the target, and crushes them.

Hadou #99 - A three part Hadou
Part One - ("First Act: Tempest") Five white plates appear before the Hadou begins. Each is inscribed with a different rune. The five form a dome around the target, four marking the sides with the fifth the top. Solid bolts of Reishi condense on the walls of the dome and strike within it, creating a beam of Reishi. This continues as the Dome converts into these dense beams.
Part Two - ("Second Act: Typhoon") The Reishi beams explode into free Reishi, which swirls rapidly in a clockwise manner, creating a typhoon of energy. As the typhoon rages, it gets narrower and shorter, until it has condensed into a solid ball of Reishi, any target caught by the Hadou sealed within.
Part Three - ("Final Act: Ragnarok") The dense Reishi ball explodes. With a very powerful explosion. Anything caught within ground zero, ie: inside the ball, is basically doomed. The attack is dangerous to the caster, if they're too close to it the explosion will hit them as well.._

That's one question good at the least, he thought as he moved on to the next question.



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



_Bakudou #30 - Shitotsu Sansen ("Beak-Stab Triple Beam") Shoots three beams of light that pin the target to one place on a surface, slamming into his/her body in three places in a shape of a perfect triangle._

Kukiga figured that this was the best answer because you could hardly shoot one to a surface from the same level.



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



_Hadou #44 - ("Destiny Cannon") Fires a concentrated black ball of Reiatsu that explodes on contact._



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



Ah, finally an easy one, Kukiga thought, making a quick calculation.

_198, 99 Hadou, 99 Bakudou_



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



_The amount of energy put in the spell_

Kukiga started to get a bit hasty, he had not much time left.



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



_Bakudou #39 - Enkosen _



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



_Whenever your opponent is stupid enough to give you the time to do so._



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



At last, a nice search and find question, Kukiga thought as he noted down the answer.

_Bakudou #77 - Tenteikuura_

Finished, Kukiga wiped the sweat from his brow. He hoped for a good mark. He knew it wouldn't be one though. He was already aching for his practical test. He'd blow up some dummies to blow of steam.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

"Hmm, you kept more memories than I did then," Isis sighed.

After a while of watching the sky darken, she stood up and stretched.

"I'm out for the night, if I don't get some sleep and restore my Reiatsu I'm gonna collapse. It was nice playing with you, Toshiro, we'll have to do it again some time."

Isis waved casually as she headed off to the small student residence where she was staying. She was more than ready to catch some sleep now.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm, you kept more memories than I did then," Isis sighed.
> 
> After a while of watching the sky darken, she stood up and stretched.
> 
> ...



Toshiro rose a hand in the air in the form of the wave sign, but didn't move it in the wave motion. He stood up, and watched the darkening sky himself. He closed his eyes and sighed a little bit.

"Couldn't you have held off a little while longer, night, I'd wanted to chit chat with her a little longer." He opened his eyes, and watched her walk off.

"Isis Neith, huh? You sure are.. an interesting person." Toshiro turned, and walked off towards his own residence, the passive look that once held on his face returning. Unbeknown even to him, he had somehow managed to make a new friend.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2010)

"Ryan?!"Ryuu said watching him get hit and blasted back. "Thi sis why I hate you hollow so much. Randomly attack someone just because you want to eat them... pure instinctive."
He quickly took another four shoots aimming for the limbs probly not the most critcal areas for a hollow but so long as he distractied it from Ryan he didn't care.

~Damn it, iit douged my arrows to easily. This isn't my kind of fight.~He thought to himself knowing he didn't have enough time to change any arrows velocitys at this range, hopefully he could find a weakness or way to slow it down so he could acctully land a hit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

R?n stood atop the high sandy hill, looking out across the desert of Hueco Mundo. Concealed behind her, just beneath the sand, was V?li. His Reiatsu was muffled by the surge R?n was outputting, a beacon to attract prey. Sniffing the air, she scented her first target.

A large moth Hollow was inbound, racing towards her. R?n hunched, preparing to spring, flames gathering around her. When the Hollow was close enough, she rocketed upwards. It screeched and slammed into her, attempting to throw her back to ground. It worked, but not before R?n left a fiery parting gift. The moth Hollow continued to screech, now burning furiously.

R?n sat and preened, watching as it eventually crashed into the ground. However before she could reach and devour it, a giant snake burst out of the sand, snapping the Hollow up and swallowing it whole.

R?n growled. A deep, furious and murderous growl. This one had intruded on her meal, taken her prize. She was going to slaughter it.

The snake hissed, and awaited her charge.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

LunarCoast said:


> "Ryan?!"Ryuu said watching him get hit and blasted back. "Thi sis why I hate you hollow so much. Randomly attack someone just because you want to eat them... pure instinctive."
> He quickly took another four shoots aimming for the limbs probly not the most critcal areas for a hollow but so long as he distractied it from Ryan he didn't care.
> 
> ~Damn it, iit douged my arrows to easily. This isn't my kind of fight.~He thought to himself knowing he didn't have enough time to change any arrows velocitys at this range, hopefully he could find a weakness or way to slow it down so he could acctully land a hit.



The Hollow had rapidly dodged to the side, skidding to a stop in front of the rubble where it had sent Ryan flying. When it heard a groan emerge, it turned around excitedly, chattering to check its meal.

Ryan pushed aside the rubble, standing up groggily. He barely moved before the Hollow wrapped both hands around him, and roared loudly. It looked like the end.

"Shut up."

The voice, laced with aggression, was only passingly similar to Ryan's, even though it emerged from his body. The Hollow paused, clearly surprised. It chattered menacingly.

"I said. Shut. UP!"

And to the Hollow's immense surprise, both its hands were pushed apart, and Ryan dropped to the ground. It almost seemed like there was more black hair than white, compared to his normal appearance. And the look in his eyes certainly wasn't him either.

"Now get outta my sight!" And the man who seemed to be Ryan Ryuzeki slammed his fist into the Hollow's gut. Considering he'd barely made it flinch with a kick before, the fact that it stepped back now spoke volumes.

"YEAH NOT SO SCARY NOW ARE YOU YOU THINK I'M AFRAID OF YOU GIVE IT UP ALREADY CRAWL INTO A HOLE AND DIE YOU BASTARD!"

A rush of melee combat, Ryan pushing forward with punches and kicks, began to drive the Hollow back. It reared back, roared and swung a fist down. Ryan held both hands up and caught the fist, clenching tight to prevent it from drawing away.

"SHOOT THE BASTARD!" he roared out.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryu shook his head wattching in confusion at the event. He quickly took aim and fired an spirit arrow at the back of it's head. He wasn't sure what was going on but so long as the hollow died he didn't care much. The quickly they disposed of it the better.

~Please work. I'd rafer not this become a unnoticable fight.~He thought to himself his main concern being a shinigami would arrive to investigate the fighting and alll the spirit pressure that now surrounded the area.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

Toshiro was walking along, when he saw a team of Shinigami gathering together. He wasn't exactly sure what for, why would a Shinigami team need to be gathering together, it wasn't like the Hollows, save for a select few, were hard to take out right now. Then he overheard them talking about how they were about to head down to the real world, to investigate reports of a Hollow attack.

"Tch, that many Shinigami for a single Hollow? It should only take one of them to actually do anything."

Toshiro decided it would be best if he minded his own business, he wasn't interested in causing trouble, and he certainly didn't have a full Reiatsu pool, in fact he was just barely staying conscious with his own willpower.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

The arrow impacted with the side the Hollow's head, cracking its mask slightly. It reared back and started screaming, unused to its food putting up this much of a fight.

"I SAID SHUT THE FUCK UP!"

His own Reiatsu amplifying his movements, Ryan jumped straight up to reach the Hollow's head and plant both feet straight in its face. The damage from the arrow caused its mask to crack a bit more.

The Hollow, thoroughly freaked out by taking damage from humans, decided now was a time to retreat, and quickly scaled a building to get out of sight.

Ryan stood there staring at its retreating body defiantly. He then slowly fell to his knees as the Reiatsu aura round him dispersed, before finally hitting the ground, completely unconscious.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryu looked at the hollow then at Ryan. Not sure what to do, he wasn't really meant to let a hollow escape but then again, the Qunicy where pritty much wiped out so what did it matter? No one could say anything about it. He took a deep breath and defused his spirit bow.

Walking over to Ryan he looked confused, why had his hair colour changed and suddernly became super strong and agreesive? He thought about it waiting for him to regain coniouness after moving him back to the bench and placing him on it. He sat down thinking.

~I'm so confused... Since when could avarage humans become so strong in such a short space of time. Also, why did his hair change and personality. He isn't normal.~For that mounment his laughed at himself ~Then again, I'm not really normal am I?~ He thought looking at the Quincy cross.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

It took a while, for Ryan to come back to himself. When he did, he groaned and rolled over. During the course of his recovery, the proportion of black to white in his hair diminished.

"What happened," he groaned, rubbing his head, "last thing I remember is that stupid ape knocking me into a freaking building. How the hell am I even still alive, did you kill it Ryuu?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2010)

With Akuma-

"Even...when he eats...he's scary..." The students in the mess hall all stood around as Akuma ripped through every kind of meat he could find. "AH! THIS IS THE STUFF!" He shouts, picking up a steak, biting down and ripping a chunk off it. They say that Akuma evolved a mouth full of sharp teeth because he eats nothing but meat. Others say that he was a shark or a tiger in his previous life. Some think that he was a demon from hell who was killed by god and as punishment sent to live as a human.

They were all wrong of course, Akuma died as a little kid in the human world. He never spoke of his past, He never seemed to want to be bothered by it. He was a kid when he died and a kid when he came to soul society. A young kid thrown into a district of thieves and murderers. It's no wonder he ended up the way he did, somewhere in him though, he had to have some kind of heart. "OI! MORE FUCKIN MEAT!"Or not.

Akuma tore into the meaty servings and let out a belch. "FUCKING YEAH!" He jumped up and let out a quick burst of spirit energy. "I'M BACK BABY!" He shouts and wipes his mouth. "Thank's for the meal." He threw some money on the table and headed out, He needed something quick. Something good to get his strength up. After his meal he headed right back out to the training grounds and cracked his neck. "Time to get some real training in now!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 24, 2010)

Ryuu strached the back of his head not sure how to respond to that. "I... er... well..."He said trying to think of the best way to put it. "I sort of did, and sort of didn't at the same time. More like a team effort which... I did the least of the work in. Cant you remember?"He asked at the end surprised he couldn't even remember it.

How can someone forget they did all that? It's like forgetting your own name or simple every day things. He shrugged abit and added, "Basically, after you got hit into a building you kinda... changed abit getting a much darker personality and hair changing to a blackish colour. Seemed you also gains quite a suddern influx of physical stranght."

~I cant believe he doesn't even remember it. Most people would never forget fighting a hollow. Especially those who never expected such a creature to even exsist. What the hell is going on... After that explosion everyone from school that survived seems so diffirent.~


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2010)

The day of the test~
Serp was decently smart but he was finding this exam a bit beyond him, he looked around at the others taking the test. First he looked at that blond haired twat, he was sailing through the answers with ease atop his craziness and arrogance he was also a genius or so people said. And then he looked towards Akuma who also seemed to be sailing through the test although Serp doubted that he actually was getting the answers right. Oh well he thought and got to work.

Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?

Serp thought long and hard and decided it would be best to act fast and since no hoho it was only spells a quick fire Kidou, hadou or bakudo would do it.
*A fast acting Bakudo or Kido without incantations, as to attack first and not let them finish, such a Hadou 4.*


Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.

Serp thought hard, well the 5th is closely connected to kido corps, but the other ones he wasn't too sure on so he guessed.
*The 5th division is more focused on kido than zanjutsu the other would be... the 9th.*


Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.

Serp actually didn't kno that but he suspected it would be the highest Kidou spells.
*Bakudo 99 and Hadou 99*


Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?
This question was a bit strange the trouble would be dependant on other factors so he went with his default answer.
*Hadou #4 Byakurai*

Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?

Serp thought again, he again wasn't too sure so he decided to choose a random kidou.
*Hadou 33, Blue fire*


Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)

Serp thought he knew this one.
*198, 99 hadou and 99 bakudo*

Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?
This one seemed like logic.
*The higher number of the kido as well the reiryoku levels of the casters.*

Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?
Serp couldn't remember 66 was either the giant thunder one or the other thunder one, so to be safe he decided to say the one he thought could block anything.
*Danku*

Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation? 
*When your opponent is either distracted or restrained. And also if your low on reiryoku and decided to end it there. *


Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?
Serp didn't kno this one.
*Telephone*

--------
Present day.

Serp had just finished eating his meal and was ready to leave, when he saw Akuma eating so he got up and started to make his way out. By time he was outside Akuma had also gotten up, he hoped that the one eyed cyclops wouldn't see him and start something, not because he was scared but because he wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 24, 2010)

*Masukuyuu Kawarimi, Shinigami Academy/ The Day of the Kido Exam.
*​
A group of five entered the classroom late as usual. Four men, and one woman that all were apart of the FGFB, a group that was probably the most famous through out the Soul Society. Smirking, was one man in front of the group who had a Japanese umbrella held above his head by the man behind him with many piercings. The one in the front slowly took the smoking pipe out of his mouth as he noticed most of the class stare at them, "O-ho, it appears we are late again. Please excuse us sir teacher for we were doing our performance in the south of Seireitei. Quite a shame none of could be apart of such a spectacle,.....but I suppose the Exam is of great importance as well. Some of the men in the class room envied them, while most of the woman loved them.

The same man scanned the classroom and noticed five empty seats lined nect to each other, "O-ho, splendid." They made their way to the seats and all placed their hands on their chairs, "Five Graceful Flower Brigade! Time to take the stage!" The moment these words were spoken all of them pulled their respectful chairs out and sat down in complete synchronization. This man was Masukuyuu Kawarimi and he was the leader of this group. Masukuyuu took the pencil on his desk and began the exam.

--------------



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?


"O-ho, and easy one on the first question. Maybe even this exam is falling for perfect looks,", he jots down the answer graceful.

_A Binding Spell_



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Masukuyuu laughs a little under his breath at the simple question and without a word rights down his answer

_The Splendid fourth and fifth divisions_




> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.


He lightly taps the pencil against the desk as he thinks of answer, "...O-ho, of course!"

_Part One - Kin: A cross of material wraps around the target, or a selected part of the target, and a number of metal spikes either impale the target, or the target and the material, sealing the target to the ground or another surface.
Part Two - Bokan: A large cloth wraps around the targets neck. Needles then shoot from it.
Part Three - Bankin Taihou: A hyperdense cube of metal forms above the target, and crushes them._



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?


Masukuyuu doesn't give much thought to this question as he quickly writes the answer, seeing that most Bakudou spells stop the opponent.
_Bakudou #7 - Twin Pillars, and then you give them the pleasure of seeing your great performance_




> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?


The man rubs his chin as he thinks about it, "hmm, I'm not particularly that good with Hadou, but I beleive this is the one that shoots a large blast, correct?"

_Hadou #5 - Spikes of Piercing Earth _



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently?


"O-ho this is pretty simple. With these kind of answers don't tell me they just let anyone be a shinigami."



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?


"If I'm correct then its the higher Hado spell that usually wins," he nodded his head, accepting his answer

_The Higher Ranked _



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?


He thinks to himself about what Hado 66 is. After a few seconds it comes to his head, "O-ho"



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?


"O-ho, I don't remember ever hearing about something like a dual incantation. I must have been off performing somewhere, He sighed at his own mistake. "I suppose it's the price for having such talent."



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?


A smile appeared on his face as as he read the question in front of him, O-ho, of course I know this one. In fact, its one of my personal favorites that I want to learn at some point. I'm positive it would contribute great to out act.

_Bakudou #77 - Tenteikuura_

-----------

Finished, Masukuyuu stood from his desk in confidence and slid his chair in. "O-ho?" he noticed that his group was still hard at on the exam, who were also struggling pretty hard. He smirked at at his comrades troubles and put a newly lit smoking pipe in his mouth, "please, take your time there is no need for you all to rush. In the mean time I'll be off the stage for today, I bid you well."  With his ending words Masukuyuu left the class room with his eyes closed and a well deserved smirk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

LunarCoast said:


> Ryuu strached the back of his head not sure how to respond to that. "I... er... well..."He said trying to think of the best way to put it. "I sort of did, and sort of didn't at the same time. More like a team effort which... I did the least of the work in. Cant you remember?"He asked at the end surprised he couldn't even remember it.
> 
> How can someone forget they did all that? It's like forgetting your own name or simple every day things. He shrugged abit and added, "Basically, after you got hit into a building you kinda... changed abit getting a much darker personality and hair changing to a blackish colour. Seemed you also gains quite a suddern influx of physical stranght."
> 
> ~I cant believe he doesn't even remember it. Most people would never forget fighting a hollow. Especially those who never expected such a creature to even exsist. What the hell is going on... After that explosion everyone from school that survived seems so diffirent.~



Ryan narrowed his eyes, thinking back to when he was thrown into the rubble. His arms had been pressed against his chest by the force, and he'd felt the spark that he'd before known changed the coffee and the rock.

"So, I used it on myself," he mused, "And that was the result? I get stronger and angrier..."

Ryan continued to think to himself a bit. "That explosion...at the school, it wasn't normal. I think that means it was based on...I don't know, magic? So being exposed to it caused responses in us...contamination and awakening, maybe?"

Ryan sat up, rubbing the back of his head. He paused for a moment, a thought filtering through his brain. "Oh wait, if the school was blown up, everyone would know about it. And my parents would be wondering where I am. Actually by now they'd be freaking out, shit I have to get home."

Ryan pushed himself to a stand, offering a hand to Ryuu who'd squatted down next to him. "You'll have to explain all this crazy stuff to me later," he waved. "I've gotta go," Ryan took off in a run. "Bye Ryuu!"



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n stood atop the high sandy hill, looking out across the desert of Hueco Mundo. Concealed behind her, just beneath the sand, was V?li. His Reiatsu was muffled by the surge R?n was outputting, a beacon to attract prey. Sniffing the air, she scented her first target.
> 
> A large moth Hollow was inbound, racing towards her. R?n hunched, preparing to spring, flames gathering around her. When the Hollow was close enough, she rocketed upwards. It screeched and slammed into her, attempting to throw her back to ground. It worked, but not before R?n left a fiery parting gift. The moth Hollow continued to screech, now burning furiously.
> 
> ...



Loud hissing and banging noises emerged from the battlefield, as the snake continued to slam its head into the ground, trying to crush R?n. However she had dug her claws in, and was tenaciously hanging on, swinging from side to side so that she never was on the underneath when the snake hit the ground.

One of its eyes had already been torn out, her claws and flames seeking it. The second she was grimly working her way towards, as the snake continued to thrash.

Rearing back as she crested its head, it slammed downwards into the sand and began to tunnel down, scooping R?n off onto the desert top. She quickly righted herself and watched the shifting sands, knowing the snake would soon be back for her. She barked out a curt order, and got ready to run.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2010)

With Akuma-

"ARA!" He shouts, swinging his blade downward with both hands. "Huff...huff..huff..." He wiped the sweat from his brow and sheathed the blade. "Right, one hundred swings with my right, left and both hands. Now it's time for some hand to hand training." He spread his feet to a wider stance and held his fists at neck level. "FUU!" He shouts and punches forward with his right hand, retracting it quickly and punching with his left, before punching with his right again.

Keeping his rhythm, "Left! Right! Left! Right! Left! Right!" He shouts, throwing each punch with great forces, a crackle of reaistsu in the air as he pushes it through his muscles. "ARA!" Akuma's right leg swings high into the air and once he lands on the ground. "ORA!" He kicks back with his left leg. "TORIYA!" As his left leg swings upward he flips back and lands on both feet. "GARA!" Then flips backward again, throwing two punches before landing on his feet. 

"FUYO!" He drops to the ground and sweeps his leg in a circle, slowly pulling himself up, jumping and preforming two more spinning kicks high in the air. "Alright." Akuma wiped the sweat from his brow. "This is a workout!" He went back to the routine, preforming different punch and kick combos and flips. After a few hours the sun was starting to set and he sat down on a tree stump, set up around the training area as seats. "It's getting late already?" He sighed. "Oh well, I suppose i'll get some more training in during the night." Akuma grind devilishly. "I'll show that Isis bitch in our next battle." He clenched his fist. "Just who the stronger is."


----------



## Cjones (Jan 24, 2010)

The sounds of rattling echoed throughout one of the training areas. The rattling was the sound of kicks and punches hitting a training dummy. The person causing all the noise was Kioshi further training his hand to hand combat abilities. The thoughts of the Kido test were fresh in his mind and how he felt he embrassed himself. First he losing his temper during the Hado test and then literally passed out and slumped over the dummy for the healing test.

"Punch!" He yelled delivering swift hard jabs to the training dummy. "Kick!" Kioshi brought his foot up placing it right into side of the dummy. Using that momentum Kioshi lifted himself off the ground turning one flip and bringing his lfit foot down for an axel kick into the left shoulder of the dummy. To finish off his training Kioshi unleased a combo of two japs, a roundhouse kick and a chop that cracked some of the side of the neck of the dummy.

"You see, if you put that much energy into your Kido spells you wouldn't have done as bad." A voice mused from a distance with a hint of humor tracing it. "S-shut up, I-I hope your not going to constantly tease me about that...are you Fumiko?" The young woman laid on a nearby bench holding up a towel that Kioshi grabbed patting off the sweat on his face. "Why yes I am my dear friend. I'll let you know when I stop finding it funny!" Fumiko said busting out in laughter.

"Yes....whatever floats your boat Fumiko." Kioshi retorted reaching into his back pocket and taking out a book. This book was titled "Zanpaktou and Me" and as the title suggested it was on Zanpaktou's. As he began to read silence took over as neither one said anything that is until Fumiko began to become annoyed. "Don't take the Kido exams to hard Kioshi. It's not like your going to flunk the whole academy for not passing. As long as you show the basic knowledge of it you'll pass." This was knowledge she was pretty sure he already knew, but needed to hear from a friend. Since she'd known him he's all ways been pretty hard on himself about Kido, so hopefully hearing that would cheer him up.

Kioshi placed the book down in his lap looking at his older friend below. "Thanks, I really needed to hear that."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

*The next day

*Toshiro's face was beaded with sweat, a sign of the fact that he was training as they spoke. Today, instead of using a Bakudo, he had brought his actual Katana with him to train, it had been a while since he had last used it in a training session. He swung to the left, curved the sword in an upward direction, dragged it back down diagonally, grunting with each swing. It had been an awful long while since he trained like this.

He jabbed his sword into the ground, and let out a sigh, going down to one knee for a moment, "Haa.. Haa.. I've used up a good chunk of energy just swinging my sword around, eh? Well, guess it's time to start Kidou training."

Toshiro stood back up, he wasn't going to let a little energy loss stop him from completing his training for the day. He walked down to the field area for Kidou, and found himself five moving targets, all with firing mechanisms on them. "This looks good, I can get a lot of practice in here."

All five targets fired at Toshiro at once, and he placed his hand in front of him, "A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break! Bakudo #2, Kabe!" A wall formed between him, reflecting the attacks back at the targets, but all of them missed, these targets seemed to be moving faster than the average targets.

Toshiro charged forward at the first target he could, raised his hand up, "Part the skies in an instant, strike with aught to halt you! Hadou #2, Scythe" An aura of Reiatsu formed around his hand, creating a field that could cut through a target, however he knew that this target wouldn't be able to cut, even so he extended his hand forward, and slammed it into the target, stopping it's movement entirely, and turned his head in the direction of the next target.

Toshiro decided to do something interesting withhis next target, it was something he had learned from Akuma, and he figured that he could at least put it to some use as well, he extended both his hands out in front of him, "Spread your wings, settle on the crimson roost. Here, you rest alone! Hadou #8, Breaker Spheres!" Two orbs formed in front of Toshiro, floating in air in front of them, he grabbed one, and charged toward the target he was aimed it, it fired a blast of Reiatsu at him, he rolled to the side, getting knicked on the shoulder barely, then threw the orb at his hand in the target just as it was about to explode, and watched as it exploded on contact with the target.

The next orb was floating not to far away, and Toshiro charged at it, grabbing a hold of it, however he lost track of his bearings for a moment, and the third target managed to hit him in the back, knocking him forward, and nearly down, but he managed to flip back up and land on his feet, "How ridiculous, as if I would fall for something like that," Toshiro charged forward, and threw the final orb at the third target, and watched as it connected with an explosion as well, however the smoke cleared to reveal it was still perfectly in tact, though it had stopped moving.

Toshiro whirled around to see his final two targets standing, exhaustion showing visibly in his face, however he was determined to finish this session off, to see just how much he had improved recently. The fourth target fired at Toshiro, but he was prepared this time, rolling to the side, however directly after this the fifth target fired, and Toshiro didn't have time to react before being knocked back onto the ground.

"Guh.. damn it all.. enough of this.." Toshiro growled as he got back up on his feet, panting now, "Let's see, you get out of this, haa.. haa.. Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night! Bakudou #12, Fushibi!" Toshiro shot his hands out, and a web of Reiatsu shot out, grappling onto both targets and holding them in place. Toshiro fell to one knee now, it didn't look he was going to make it through the session, however before he could finish off, the entire system shut down.

"What.. what the..?" Toshiro asked himself, however he didn't have time to think anymore about it. A horrible feeling washed through him, the feeling of a Reiatsu that was from an evil being. "Wh..what the hell?" Toshiro was frozen in shock, this felt just as bad as Akuma's reiatsu did, if not slightly worse, and slightly more powerful. Suddenly, an explosion occurred from a building that was about 20 kilometers behind him, and he was blown back slightly, but managed to grab onto his Katana to stop himself from being pushed back all the way, and looked on in shock, he could see a shadow inside the smoke, and he knew only one thing, whatever this was, it wasn't a Shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2010)

With Akuryu-

The hollow had grown bored in hueco mundo and decided to go out and venture around for a while. "I think i'll head to the shinigami world!" He laughed. "WHAT!?" Joryuko's jaw dropped. "WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU GO THERE!?" She shouted. "Ehh~~  bored~~" Akuryu whined. "That's no excuse! You'll be killed for sure!" She screams at him. "I went there about a year or two ago~ It was fun~ I ate this old guy!" He laughed. "Damn it! I refuse to go along with this plan!" She grumbled to herself. "Whatever~~ I'll be back~~" He waved her off and headed through a gargantia. "Idiot..." 

Shinigami Academy-

"WEE~~~" Akuryu popped up in the air above a rather empty place. "Huh, that's odd, i don't remember being able to fly! BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA~~~" He laughed as he fall towards the ground. "DOLL~~~" He calls out, creating a rather large doll to stand atop. "WEE~~~" He says, body gripping onto the doll like a boy holding his blankey. BOOOM!!!!!!! The fall causes a rather large boom! as he hits one of the training buildings. "Cough! Cough! Cough!" Akuryu was actually surprised how much damage he'd done. "Oh..." He blinked, the building had some techno stuff in it. "Guess~~ it blew~~ up~~" He called.

As he walked forward, he noticed a human wearing some odd clothing for rukongai. "Oh? where am i?" He held his hand over his eyes and turned his head left and right. "LOOK! A SWORD~" He rushed over to the young boy. "Hey~~ Did i make a wrong turn at Albuquerque? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughed in the boys face.

With Akuma-

"What the hell was that?" His ears heard an explosion not to far off. "Hehehehe, Sounded like something good's happening!" He grinned throwing his shirt on. "Let's just have us a peak!" He picked up his katana and set off towards the loud boom he'd heard. "Come on and be something fun! this academy's gotten so fuckin dull! MAKE THIS BLOOD OF MINE BOIL FROM EXCITEMENT!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan narrowed his eyes, thinking back to when he was thrown into the rubble. His arms had been pressed against his chest by the force, and he'd felt the spark that he'd before known changed the coffee and the rock.
> 
> "So, I used it on myself," he mused, "And that was the result? I get stronger and angrier..."
> 
> ...



Ryan raced home, bursting in through the door to his house. It had already been a couple of hours since his school went down. Why hadn't he thought to let his parents know he was okay beforehand?

A moment later he came flying back out of the house, propelled by a knee to the face from his father.

"Your mother and I were worried sick!" the man landed neatly on the ground, "We thought you'd died!"

"You nearly killed me just then!" Ryan sat up and yelled, holding a bloody nose.

"Bah, no son of mine would be done in by something as easygoing as that."

"You kneed me right in the face!"

Usual theatrics, Ryan sighed, wondering why he hadn't gotten used to dodging whenever he entered the house.

"But yeah," he waved casually, "I'm alive. Somehow."



Taurus Versant said:


> Loud hissing and banging noises emerged from the battlefield, as the snake continued to slam its head into the ground, trying to crush R?n. However she had dug her claws in, and was tenaciously hanging on, swinging from side to side so that she never was on the underneath when the snake hit the ground.
> 
> One of its eyes had already been torn out, her claws and flames seeking it. The second she was grimly working her way towards, as the snake continued to thrash.
> 
> Rearing back as she crested its head, it slammed downwards into the sand and began to tunnel down, scooping R?n off onto the desert top. She quickly righted herself and watched the shifting sands, knowing the snake would soon be back for her. She barked out a curt order, and got ready to run.



The snake exploded up out of the sand, racing after R?n who immediately took off. Her max speed was faster than its, but it was still big enough to be extremely dangerous. She jumped and leaped, bouncing off of it and trying to get it to entangle itself. But it was smart, and refused to tie itself in a knot.

Arcing round it, R?n raised her flames on the side where she had already taken an eye, causing it to lower its head and surge forward to strike at her. She blazed her fire even further, temporarily halting the snake and holding it still.

From the sandy hill on its left, a spine shot out, propelled by V?li, straight through the blind eye of the snake Hollow, penetrating deep into its brain. That was all it took, that was a killshot. The snake collapsed.

R?n yowled victory, and immediately set upon tearing as much of the snake apart for herself, before scavengers arrived to share. V?li emerged from the sand dune, and wandered over, slowly tearing pieces of spiritual meat from the snake's underbelly.

Already they were coming. But this snake corpse was just a giant battery for R?n, who used her flames to scorch the first. This was her feast.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shinigami Academy-
> 
> "WEE~~~" Akuryu popped up in the air above a rather empty place. "Huh, that's odd, i don't remember being able to fly! BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA~~~" He laughed as he fall towards the ground. "DOLL~~~" He calls out, creating a rather large doll to stand atop. "WEE~~~" He says, body gripping onto the doll like a boy holding his blankey. BOOOM!!!!!!! The fall causes a rather large boom! as he hits one of the training buildings. "Cough! Cough! Cough!" Akuryu was actually surprised how much damage he'd done. "Oh..." He blinked, the building had some techno stuff in it. "Guess~~ it blew~~ up~~" He called.
> 
> As he walked forward, he noticed a human wearing some odd clothing for rukongai. "Oh? where am i?" He held his hand over his eyes and turned his head left and right. "LOOK! A SWORD~" He rushed over to the young boy. "Hey~~ Did i make a wrong turn at Albuquerque? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughed in the boys face.



Toshiro was still frozen in place, he couldn't believe the amount of Reiatsu this guy was letting off, it was all he could do just to keep himself standing, however when the Hollow laughed in his face, he was brought back to his senses, he managed to jump back away from the Hollow, and positioned himself into his usual sword stance, holding his sword in front of him with two hands.

"You bastard, you're a Hollow aren't you?" Toshiro growled under his teeth, there was something about this Hollow that was wrong, he was nothing like what people had told him about the Hollow. Hollow were suppose to be ruthless in nature, but this Hollow was somehow different, that's when Toshiro noticed it, the Hollow didn't have a hole in his chest.

"Hey, what the hell?! Why don't you have a hole in your chest?!" Toshiro question, "Huh..? Oh.. that.. that's simple... I NEVER HAD A HEART, BWHAHAHAHA! Since you know about that, you must know that when a Hollow dies, the hole represents where their heart was.. CAN'T LOOSE WHAT'CHA NEVER HAD!!! GWHAHAHAHAHA!" The Hollow's laugh rang in Toshiro's ears, "This guy is insane.." Wait a minute, that sparked a memory in Toshiro's mind, the description of the Hollow who killed his father was known as insane and unpredictable. "No.. no way.. it can't be.." Toshiro was shivering, half out of fright, and half out of rage.

"HEY BASTARD, WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR NAME?!" Toshiro snapped, he could no longer keep down his bottled up emotions.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro was still frozen in place, he couldn't believe the amount of Reiatsu this guy was letting off, it was all he could do just to keep himself standing, however when the Hollow laughed in his face, he was brought back to his senses, he managed to jump back away from the Hollow, and positioned himself into his usual sword stance, holding his sword in front of him with two hands.
> 
> "You bastard, you're a Hollow aren't you?" Toshiro growled under his teeth, there was something about this Hollow that was wrong, he was nothing like what people had told him about the Hollow. Hollow were suppose to be ruthless in nature, but this Hollow was somehow different, that's when Toshiro noticed it, the Hollow didn't have a hole in his chest.
> 
> ...



Akuryu jumped backward. "MY~~" and landed on his right palm. "Is~~" He pushed himself into the air and began to flip and spin in every direction. "AKU~~~~RYU~~~~~~~~SAAAAMMMMMAAAA~~~~" He curls into a ball and then lets his legs and arms explode out till he stands in an X formation. "BWAHAHAHAHA~~" He laughed, landing on the ground and patting himself off. 

"Nonono, let's do that again." He walked over towards Toshiro and jumped backward. "My~~" Landing on his LEFT palm this time. "Is~~~" Once more he jumped into the air and began to flip and turn in all directions. "AKU~~~RYU~~~" Stopping to curl up into a ball, he exploded outward once more in an X formation. "SAMA~~~~~~~" He shouts, landing the tip of his right foot. "MUCH BETTER!" He clapped, pleased with his actions. "Why~ Does it matter~ this world is a pain." He tried his best to appear as an emo.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuryu jumped backward. "MY~~" and landed on his right palm. "Is~~" He pushed himself into the air and began to flip and spin in every direction. "AKU~~~~RYU~~~~~~~~SAAAAMMMMMAAAA~~~~" He curls into a ball and then lets his legs and arms explode out till he stands in an X formation. "BWAHAHAHAHA~~" He laughed, landing on the ground and patting himself off.
> 
> "Nonono, let's do that again." He walked over towards Toshiro and jumped backward. "My~~" Landing on his LEFT palm this time. "Is~~~" Once more he jumped into the air and began to flip and turn in all directions. "AKU~~~RYU~~~" Stopping to curl up into a ball, he exploded outward once more in an X formation. "SAMA~~~~~~~" He shouts, landing the tip of his right foot. "MUCH BETTER!" He clapped, pleased with his actions. "Why~ Does it matter~ this world is a pain." He tried his best to appear as an emo.



Toshiro was shivering out of rage at this point, his emotions had exploded, and he'd reached his breaking point. Everything that he had kept bottled down inside of him was coming to the surface now. He remembered how he'd arrived at Rukongai, and was told of how a Hollow had attacked his father, and how he was ultimately killed by that hollow. He'd remembered how the man closest to his father had broken down, the man who was like an uncle to him.

"Because.. you son of a bitch... Akuryu is.. the name of...." Toshiro raised his head from it's lowered position, the killing intent in his eyes sparking up completely, "THE NAME OF THE HOLLOW THAT KILLED MY FATHER!" Toshiro roared, his Reiatsu sparking up, despite the fact that he had no idea to control it, a sign that he had completely lost all sense of reasoning at this point, not even his instructor's words about how using a Kidou beyond #20 was dangerous, far too dangerous for someone of his level to be using.

Toshiro extended his hands out in front of him, unable to completely steady them due to the fact that he was shaking so bad in anger, nonetheless he ready the Hadou he was about to use, had his voice gone any higher, he would have sworn it would have broke as he yelled out the incantation for the spell he was about to perform, "Hadou #22, Ripples of the Moon!" The curved attacks shot out, one after the other, each one of them aiming for the Hollow, and they caused a large explosion when they appeared to connect.

The smoke began to clear however, and Toshiro could see that the shape of the Hollow was still standing, his own feet were wobbly, and he was about to collapse, holding himself up by sheer willpower at this point, he couldn't believe it, "No.. were they not powerful enough..? Did any of them even effect him..?" His rage exploded at this point, and he yelled out furiously, "NO, DAMN IT, I WILL WIN THIS, I HAVE TO KILL HIM, IT'S THE ONLY WAY MY FATHER WILL REST IN PEACE!" He charged forward with his Katana in hand, putting all of his remaining strength into the attack, not caring that it was a hopeless cause, not caring that he would die in the process, the only thing that was on his mind, was that he had to kill this Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2010)

Akuryu Vs Toshiro-

"What!?" Akuryu took a shocked face. "I KILLED YOUR FATHER!? OH NO! OH DEAR MY NO!" He screamed. "WHAT HAVE I DONE!? TO KILL A YOUNG BOYS FATHER!!! WHY I'm a monster!" tears flowed down his mask. "YES! KILL ME! DO HORRIBLE THINGS TO ME! I MUST BE PUNISHED! THE DEATH OF AN INNOCENT ISN'T ACCEPTABLE!!!!" He seemed to open his arms wide and raise his chin up ready the attack, however, his attitude quickly changed.

"BWAHAHAH!" He laughed as the young shinigami cast the kidou spell. "A shinigai most interesting!" He held out his hands wide. "DOLL~~" He giggled to himself, releasing dolls from his body that flew into each and ever shot the young boy had thrown at him. It was his way of just screwing with the child's mind. "BWAHAHAH! YES! GIVE INTO THE INSANITY!" He shouts as Toshiro rushed forward. 

However, Toshiro's body was sent flying and scraped across the ground raising up a cloud of dirt. "G...guh...." He coughed. "Did..that hollow strike me!?" He looked up only to see Akuma standing back facing towards Toshiro, right side facing the hollow and the back of his hand smoking from the hit he delivered to Toshiro's face. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE AKUMA!?" The shingami turned to face Toshiro. "This guys' out of your league, so sit there quietly like a good boy while i kill him."

"OH? a substitute!?" Akuryu tilted his head. "Don't bullshit me Akuma! That guy killed me father! I won't let you take this kill from me! It's my revenge! Stay out of it you barbarian!!!" Toshiro shouts back at him. "SHUT THE HELL UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT! A fight ain't a fight if you're gonna get slaughtered before it's begun! Just sit back and let someone else handle the revenge If your too damned weak to do it yourself!"

Akuma cracked his knuckles. "Yosh, Seinaru Akuma." He spoke while he began popping his neck. "Ohh~ What a nice name!" Akuryu grinned. "Demon. I like that." Akuma grinned. "What's yers?" He asked. "Aku~Ryu~" The hollow sung. "Evil spirit, Nice." Akuma threw a right straight into the hollows gut. "G..gufu!" Akuryu bent forward and seemed to cough up some drool. "Take a fucking seat!" Akuma shouts, throwing his right knee up for a hard strike to the creatures mask. Akuryu began to bend backward. "Doll~" He called out, firing a doll from his body into Akuma's stomach and forcing the Academy student to skid backward across the ground. "Urgh..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuryu Vs Toshiro-
> 
> "What!?" Akuryu took a shocked face. "I KILLED YOUR FATHER!? OH NO! OH DEAR MY NO!" He screamed. "WHAT HAVE I DONE!? TO KILL A YOUNG BOYS FATHER!!! WHY I'm a monster!" tears flowed down his mask. "YES! KILL ME! DO HORRIBLE THINGS TO ME! I MUST BE PUNISHED! THE DEATH OF AN INNOCENT ISN'T ACCEPTABLE!!!!" He seemed to open his arms wide and raise his chin up ready the attack, however, his attitude quickly changed.
> 
> ...



Toshiro was panting at this point, he had been humiliated, and most of all, he couldn't even do a damn thing. Here was his one chance to avenge his father, by his own hands, and Akuma was taking it away from him. He couldn't even stand up anymore, the last Hadou he used taking more out of himself.

His eyes widened when Akuma punched the Hollow in the gut, seemingly making him fall forward? "Im..possible.. Can he really be that much stronger than me..? What the hell have I been doing..?" Toshiro looked down to the ground, missing Akuma kneeing it in the mask, he felt useless at this point.

_"Doll~" _he'd heard the Hollow say, and looked up to see the Hollow fire some sort of weird thing out of his body, and realization struck him. "That attack.. is what stopped my attack from hitting him.. damn it.." Toshiro slammed his fist onto the ground, he shouldn't have let himself lose control like that, if Akuma had been in this situation, he wouldn't have even been affected by it.

_"SHUT THE HELL UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT! A fight ain't a fight if you're gonna get slaughtered before it's just begun! Just sit back and let someone else handle the revenge if you're too damned weak to do it yourself."

_Toshiro closed his eyes, he couldn't believe it himself, but this damn barbarian actually taught him something, that he wasn't alone in all of this. "Tch, how a dumbass like that could bring me back to my senses, I don't have a clue."

He looked up at Akuma, seriousness in his eyes, "I know you.. probably don't care about this Akuma.. but I realize now, that I'm pathetic.. I'm not even.. a warrior who's fit for being a Shinigami.. because I have to ask you this.. but please.. for my sake.. kill that bastard, so that my father can rest in peace.. and so that he won't kill anyone else.." If Akuma were to look at him at this point, he could see that his eyes were glazing over, and that he was talking purely out of delirium at this point.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> He looked up at Akuma, seriousness in his eyes, "I know you.. probably don't care about this Akuma.. but I realize now, that I'm pathetic.. I'm not even.. a warrior who's fit for being a Shinigami.. because I have to ask you this.. but please.. for my sake.. kill that bastard, so that my father can rest in peace.. and so that he won't kill anyone else.." If Akuma were to look at him at this point, he could see that his eyes were glazing over, and that he was talking purely out of delirium at this point.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF4FSmy7LhE[/YOUTUBE]




"You dumbass." Akuma threw the doll that he'd caught.. with his gut, to the side. "I'll kill him, But i ain't killing him for your sake! I'll kill him because it's a challenge! I'll kill him cause it makes my blood boil! it makes my skin crawl! I could care less what reasons you have for wanting this guy dead but i can promise you one thing!" Akuma turned to him and grinned. "I'll rip out his fucking spine and let you watch him choke on his own blood till he dies!"

With that, the Academy student rushed forward and cocked his arm back. "ORA!!!" He shouts, throwing a right hook. "DOLL~" Akuryu jumped into the air as he created the doll, however Akuma's punch sent it flying off at a good amount of speed. "Come on and fight me like a fuckin man!" Akuma laughed. "This guys scary~" Akuryu smirked and held out two fists down at Akuma "DOUBLE~~ DOLL~~ CANNON~~" He shouts, firing two dolls at the ground.

"ARA!" Akuma flips backward, dropping to his hands and pushing upward while kicking, canceling out the Dolls speed and causing them to roll off his feet onto the ground. "Come on." Akuma dropped to his feet, currently in a backwards crab position and slowly stood up. "IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT!?" He shouts. "OH~~ Such power~" Akuryu landed on the ground and created a large doll to roll on. "TRY~~ THIS~" He shouts rolling towards Akuma.

"Try this." Akuma drew his blade and cut through the doll, causing Akuryu to fall flat on his ass. "Ow~~~tatata~~ That was mean~~" He cried out. "Stand up." Akuma grinned. "STAND UP! COME ON! FIGHT BACK! THROW A PUNCH! MAKE ME BLEED!" He grabbed Akuryu by the collar. "ARE YOU HOLLOW THIS WEAK!?" He screamed in his face. "No~ We're just smarter then you~" He laughed, all the dolls he'd created fly and crashed into Akuma's body. "G...guh...." He let go of Akuryu and blood trickled down his mouth.

"Is it wonderful? The taste of blood!? Is it sweet!? salty!? is it metalic!? Well!? TELL ME! WHAT DOES YOUR BLOOD TASTE LIKE! I MUST KNOW SO I CAN SERVE THE PROPER WHINE WHEN I EAT YOU! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Drip... Drip... Blood falls to the ground. "A...ah.... that...hurts..." Akuma grinned, however his blade seemed to be in a rather interesting spot. "U...rgh...." Akuryu stepped back, removing Akuma's blade from his shoulder. "You... bastard..." Akuryu's eyes changed and his anger began to grow. 

"BWAHAAHAHAHA!! NOW THIS IS A FIGHT!" Akuma laughed and slashed at Akuryu again, The hollow jumped backward and landed on his hand. "Don't think i'm that easy~ to beat~" Akuma grinned. "GOOD! DON'T FUCKIN DIE ON ME!" He shouts rushing towards Akuryu. "Take this~~" The hollow jumped into the air and clapped his hands together. The dolls once more headed towards Akuma. "Dumbass!" Akuma jumped into the air, the dolls slamming into each other. "I FIGURED THAT OUT!" He laughed, however Akuryu moved his hands into the air. "O'RLY!?" He tilts his head. "Shit." Akuma grumbled as the dolls struck his back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

Isis had ended up wandering back to the academy, just like she'd said before. She really didn't have anything to do with her spare time, except train.

The battle going on was full of concentrated Reiatsu, meaning outside of a certain radius, no one would be able to sense it.

But the moment she entered academy grounds, Isis felt the Hollow. And she raced headlong into battle.

Turning a corner, it was to see Akuma in the middle of glorious combat with the holeless Hollow. And nearby.

"Toshiro?" Isis asked in surprise, "What the hell's going on here?" she ran over to him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You dumbass." Akuma threw the doll that he'd caught.. with his gut, to the side. "I'll kill him, But i ain't killing him for your sake! I'll kill him because it's a challenge! I'll kill him cause it makes my blood boil! it makes my skin crawl! I could care less what reasons you have for wanting this guy dead but i can promise you one thing!" Akuma turned to him and grinned. "I'll rip out his fucking spine and let you watch him choke on his own blood till he dies!"
> 
> With that, the Academy student rushed forward and cocked his arm back. "ORA!!!" He shouts, throwing a right hook. "DOLL~" Akuryu jumped into the air as he created the doll, however Akuma's punch sent it flying off at a good amount of speed. "Come on and fight me like a fuckin man!" Akuma laughed. "This guys scary~" Akuryu smirked and held out two fists down at Akuma "DOUBLE~~ DOLL~~ CANNON~~" He shouts, firing two dolls at the ground.
> 
> ...



Toshiro could only smirk when Akuma told him what he would do for him, he didn't have the strength to respond to a comment about that, but his vitality to survive had kept him going this long. He looked up to see Akuma charge towards the Hollow with a punch, only to see him use that strange move again, "Doll" as he had called it, however when Akuma sent it flying off, he was shocked beyond belief.

"Un-unreal, what kind of a monster is this guy? It's almost like I'm watching a fight between two Hollow than a Shinigami and a Hollow." He didn't have time to speak anymore, as the Hollow used a move which he labeled "Double doll canon" which shot out two dolls instead of one, however once again Akuma managed to once again overpower, this time by actually dropping to his hands and canceling them out with his own strength. "What the hell is this guy made of?"

When he saw the large doll his eyes widened out of fear, however he saw Akuma draw his Katana, and cut the doll in half, which caused the Hollow to fall backwards and land directly on his ass. "What the hell..? Did that actually hurt him?" He rolled his eyes when Akuma called out the Hollow for appearing to be weak, typical Akuma for you. Once again his eyes widened when the dolls Akuryu had created in the sky managed to fall on Akuma, causing him to let go, however his sword had been stuck in Akuryu's shoulder, causing him to falter backwards.

He noticed that the Hollow grew angrier at being stabbed, and once again took note of Akuma's lust for fighting, however his eyes widened when the Hollow took off into the air, throwing more dolls at him, which Akuma dodged by jumping into the air, slamming into them. "Good, it seems like he's figured out how it works." However his relief quickly turned to shock as the dolls which were in the air now, came crashing down into Akuma's back. "Shit! Akuma!" Toshiro yelled out, voice laced with concern. He tried to get up, but found it no use, he was spent, and he couldn't have lent a hand anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Akuma Vs Akuryu-

Akuma had no time to even notice Isis entering the area. "Damn this guy." He coughed as he cracked his back. "Fucking psycho." He grinned. "BWAHAHAH! You're durable aren't you!" Akuryu laughed. "More then you." Akuma grinned and charged at him. "COME ON AND FIGHT ME SERIOUSLY!" The academy student shouts as he begins to slash wildly at Akuma. "BWAHAHAHAHA!! I LIKE YOU!!!" Akuryu flipped backward landing on his right hand As Akuma slashed at him.

The hollow then pushed off the ground and landed on his left foot, before spinning and flipping, narrowly avoiding one of Akuma's slashes, flying just inches above the blade. "ARA! ARA! ARA! ARA!" Akuma slashes become very uniform, Down, Up, Side. Akuryu was somehow even getting used to it, Ducking to the right when he swung down, left when he swung up and flipping when he slashed sideways. 

"Take This!" As Akuryu flips he sends two dolls flying at Akuma. "I'm tired of those things." Akuma smirked and spun around, slashing the two dolls in half and leaping backward, flipping over the hollow and slashing at it's back, leaving a small trail of blood. "O~~~~H~~~~" Akuryu bent backward and placed his hands on his back. "That hurt!" He shout, sending more dolls flying in Akuma's direction. "Shit!" Akuma ducked, causing them to crash into Akuryu's back.

"TOWAH~~~" He screams as he falls flat on his face. "Boy. you just aint the smartest thing." Akuma placed his Katana on his shoulder. "Urgh..." Akuryu slowly pushed himself off the ground and his fingers began to dig into the grass. "You bastard.... I won't forgive you!" He shouts, his spirit bursting fourth from his body. "BRING IT ON!" Akuma threw a punch while holding his Katana to the back of Akuryu's Neck and sending his face into the dirt again.

"KARA!" Akuryu shouts, kicking Akuma's stomach and causing the Shinigami to skid backward. "Guh.." He holds his gut and wipes some Silva away. "You bastard." A few dolls began to form around Akuryu. "I hate those things." Akuma grumbled to himself, though, the dolls began to join together to form something like a centipede... or a millipede. "What the hell is-"Akuma was interupted "DOLL TRAIN!" the student's eyes widened as the long train of dolls slammed into his stomach.

"URGGGHH!!!" He grumbled, holding onto the front doll. "I... refuse...." He dug his feet into the ground, ripping off his sandals and leaving him barefoot. "I REFUSE!!!" He shouts. "GGGGRRRRAAAAHH!!!" Akuma shouts, his reaitsu bursting fourth and stopping his movement. "ORRRRRAAAH!!!" Akuma shouts as he throws the doll train away. "Huff...huff....huff...." He wiped his forehead. "Yeah... Let's bring it..." He huffed, Akuryu's eye twitched. "I'll slaughter you..." He clenched his fists till his hands bled. "I'LL KILL YOU!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma Vs Akuryu-
> 
> Akuma had no time to even notice Isis entering the area. "Damn this guy." He coughed as he cracked his back. "Fucking psycho." He grinned. "BWAHAHAH! You're durable aren't you!" Akuryu laughed. "More then you." Akuma grinned and charged at him. "COME ON AND FIGHT ME SERIOUSLY!" The academy student shouts as he begins to slash wildly at Akuma. "BWAHAHAHAHA!! I LIKE YOU!!!" Akuryu flipped backward landing on his right hand As Akuma slashed at him.
> 
> ...



"Son of a bitch.. that bastard actually worried me." Toshiro groaned a little bit, he'd finally managed to push himself up into a sitting position. His eyes were so intently focused on the fight that he didn't hear the footsteps coming up behind him. He watched as Akuma got up and cracked his back, he couldn't understand how the bastard could take so many hits, and yet he could still keep right on trucking, Akuma was definitely a hell of a lot stronger than he was, that much was obvious, the bastard could probably do the 22nd Hadou, and still be fine, if he knew how to us them anyways.

He watched as Akuma began to slash at Akuryu, but the Hollow was beginning to read his slashes like a book, "This isn't looking good at all." Toshiro was distracted from the fight however, when a hand was placed on his shoulder, and when he whirled around his eyes widened, "Isis!" He couldn't believe his eyes to see her there. "Yeah, it's me, when I got to the Academy, I sensed the Hollow, I came here as quick as I could, what happened to you?"

"That Hollow, he's the damn bastard who killed my father," Toshiro clenched his teeth slightly as he said that, "I used a #22 Hadou, but he blocked it with that weird "Doll" attack of his, that's about when Akuma showed up and-" He was caught off guard by the explosion of Reiatsu that occurred, and turned to see Akuryu's spirit bursting forth, only for Akuma to bust him back into the ground again, "I swear, that guy." Both of their eyes widened when Akuryu used his "Doll train" ability, however Toshiro was more shocked when Akuma stopped it with nothing except his Reiatsu. "Was I always this weak?" Toshiro muttered to himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

"Ah, I see," Isis stood up straight, taking a step in front of Toshiro. Her own Reiatsu began to pulse, forming around her. But she didn't take a step forward, she waited and watched.

This is Akuma, she thought to herself, this violence. It's more than me, I'm different. That doesn't make me weaker. I have my own powers.

The Reiatsu of the Hollow seemed to synchronise well with Akuma. The two would be fast combat friends if they weren't designed to kill one another.

A particularly brilliant flare of Reiatsu caused Isis to raise her own in response. Toshiro had been struck hard so far, and if he continued to be subject to this, it'd damage him. So she used her own power as a shield.

"Of course this had to happen the day there was no one around to help," she muttered, staring at the Hollow.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ah, I see," Isis stood up straight, taking a step in front of Toshiro. Her own Reiatsu began to pulse, forming around her. But she didn't take a step forward, she waited and watched.
> 
> This is Akuma, she thought to herself, this violence. It's more than me, I'm different. That doesn't make me weaker. I have my own powers.
> 
> ...



Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly when she started to focus her Reiatsu around her. "What is she up to?" He wondered to himself, but relaxed when she hadn't taken a step forward to get involved in the fight, then he felt it rise a step further, and realized what she was doing.

"That's not necessary.." Toshiro grunted, slowly, but surely rising himself up to his feet. He was standing wobbly on his feet now, it was obvious that he was more injured than he was letting on, however he had already worried more than enough people, he didn't need to worry anyone else, especially not with the situation as dire as it was.

"See, look? I'm.. standing.. aren't I?" The pain in Toshiro's voice could be heard without a doubt, and his stance wavered, but he quickly corrected himself. "Don't waste your Reiatsu.. by creating a barrier.. to block the Reiatsu from.. that battle.." He tried to finish his sentence, however an explosive amount of pain took over his body, and he coughed up blood, falling to his knees. "Damn.. because my Reiatsu was low.. Akuma's punch alone was enough to hurt me this far.. huh?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

"That Hollow's Reiatsu is destructive, it'll tear you apart without any defenses," Isis didn't move or look back to Toshiro. "But I have a second reason for standing here, rather than just preventing you from dying."

Isis looked down at him. "I'm preventing you from considering joining this fight."

~~~

Ryan's afternoon went by with fuss from both parents about him not telling them he was okay. He admitted to himself that he'd been kind of stupid about that.

By the evening, he was well worn out of dealing with them, and retreated to the rooftop of the apartment building he stayed in.

He could hear whistles from here and there, a very loud ringing one from the remains of his school, many varying ones from the hospital, a few of the discordant ones like the monster, even the high pitched noise, like a fired arrow, which he knew was Ryuu's.

He took this time to watch the city, and listen for the whistles. To sense the Reiatsu. And to find his own.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "That Hollow's Reiatsu is destructive, it'll tear you apart without any defenses," Isis didn't move or look back to Toshiro. "But I have a second reason for standing here, rather than just preventing you from dying."
> 
> Isis looked down at him. "I'm preventing you from considering joining this fight."



Toshiro's eyes widened when she said her last sentence, "To prevent me from considering joining this fight..? What the hell are you on abo-" he was once again cut off by an extreme source of pain, this pain however came from all over his body.

"Tch.. you were right, I guess it did damage me more than I thought.. but what the hell do you mean, prevent me from considering joining the fight? Who are you to tell me what fight I can or can not join?" Toshiro growled in response to her question.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

A particularly violent wave of Reiatsu caught Isis by surprise. A moment later her Reiatsu was taking on a more rough shape, the form where she wasn't able to control her power output.

She didn't budge.

"Akuma and I," she spoke, not moving an inch, even as her aura blazed, "do not see eye to eye on a lot of things. But we both took on the mantra of Eleventh Division the moment we became Shinigami. And no matter how much we dislike one another, or would love to be the one to put the other down, neither of us would EVER step into the fight of another. No Shinigami of Eleventh would interrupt another's battle. It is a sin of the highest order."

Isis's eyes traced the zipping motions of the dolls, watching Akuma slash at them repeatedly.

"If he dies, I will take up his fight. I will mourn for the loss of one I've looked forward to fighting for a long time now, but I would not step into his battle, crushing his pride as a warrior. It's one of the few things I believe he would do the same for me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Akuma Va Akuryu-

The two had become rather destructive as of late. After Akuma had blocked the Doll Train, Akuryu seemed to grow madder and madder. "Come here Shinigami!" Akuma thrusts his hand out to grab Akuma's face. "Tora!" Akuma grabs the hollows arm and throws him over his shoulder, however Akuryu flips his body and slams his legs into the ground instead of being thrown. As Akuryu is looking at Akuma, though his vision was upside down, he made a plan. "SANITY CRUSH!"

A purple energy flowed from Akuryu's body into Akuma's. "BWAHAHAHAHAH!!" Akuma let out a laugh as he raised his fist into the air. "TASTE THE BEAUTY OF DESTRUCTION!" He shouts, slamming his fist into Akuryu's neck and sending him into the ground. "Damn it." Akuryu flipped backward, nailing Akuma with his feet and sending the Shinigami student rolling backward. "Urgh..." He coughed, his body had taken a lo of damage already in a short amount of time.

"Come on." Akura spun his blade around as he stood up. "Still able to fight! That's amazing Shinigami!" Akuryu grinned and let his tongue hang from his mouth, revealing his hollow hole. "If that's the best you've got however~ You'll fail to defeat me!" Akuryu charged forward and created two dolls in both his hands. "Up till now, I've made eleven dolls that are still floating around!" He shouted.

"SO THEN~ ENJOY THIS!" He threw the two dolls at Akuma and clapped his hands together. All the dolls in the area flew towards the shinigami. "Damn it, this move again." He slashed at the two dolls coming towards him, sending half flying past either side of him and carged Akuryou. "THAT WONT WORK!" The other nine dolls made their way towards him, coming from all sides.

"I'll break you! I'll crush you! I'll make you wish you were dead!" The hollow laughed uncontrollably. "And I'll break this attack." Akuma stood in front of Akuryu and stabbed his blade through the hollows leg and into the ground. "What!?" Akuryu grumbled. "I've sealed your movements." Akuma grinned, the dolls still flying towards both of them now. "YOU BASTARD!" Akuryu tried to move his leg, but Akuma was putting too much force into the blade. "DAMN IT!"

The hollow threw a punch into Akuma faces, he didn't let go. He punched his side and his chest, The Shinigami didn't move. "LET'S HAVE SOME FUN!" Akuma shouted as the Dolls slammed into both their bodies. "GUH!" Akuryu grunted. "NNGH!" Akuma grit his teeth but couldn't hold it back. "GUAH! cough cough!" He spat out blood and coughed as it poured down his chin. "I'll break anything you come up with...." He grinned.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> A particularly violent wave of Reiatsu caught Isis by surprise. A moment later her Reiatsu was taking on a more rough shape, the form where she wasn't able to control her power output.
> 
> She didn't budge.
> 
> ...


 
Toshiro gritted his teeth, how could she speak like that? True, he had heard as much, it was the 11th Division's Code that you never step into another Shinigami's fight, though did that have any meaning at this point? Did it really mean so much in a fight that was at this point a fight for survival, to not jump in and lend out a hand.

"Tch, sometimes I will never understand the ways of the 11th Division, you guys are really something el-" Before he could continue on with his little statement though, the fighting had started back, interrupting him from continuing any further.



> Akuma Va Akuryu-
> 
> The two had become rather destructive as of late. After Akuma had blocked the Doll Train, Akuryu seemed to grow madder and madder. "Come here Shinigami!" Akuma thrusts his hand out to grab Akuma's face. "Tora!" Akuma grabs the hollows arm and throws him over his shoulder, however Akuryu flips his body and slams his legs into the ground instead of being thrown. As Akuryu is looking at Akuma, though his vision was upside down, he made a plan. "SANITY CRUSH!"
> 
> ...


 
He turned his attention back to the fight, just in time to see Akuryu attempt to grab Akuma, only for Akuma to flip the Hollow over his shoulder, unfortunately for that barbarian, the Hollow had managed to right himself without trouble, and he noticed the Hollow seemingly starting at Akuma as if he had just come up with a plan.

_"Sanity Crush!"_

He saw the purple energy flow from Akuryu into Akuma, "What the hell.. that attack name.. does it destroy the sanity of people or something?!" He thought his question was answered once Akuma began laughing loudly, but that was soon proven to just be Akuma as his usual self when he slammed his fist into the Hollow's neck. The Hollow however was still going strong, despite the fact that his body had taken a considerably amount of damage.

That was when Toshiro saw Akuryu stick out his tounge to reveal his Hollow hole, "I see, so it was on his tongue the whole time!" Akuryu then charged at Akuma, creating two dolls, "That Hollow's a damn fool, he knows it won't work at this point." Just as expected, Akuma sliced the dolls in half, and then charged straight at the Hollow, however, even Toshiro was taken by surprise when the other nine dolls starting rushing at Akuma from both sides, "Oh shit!" Toshiro finally managed to stand himself up again, though it was painful, however he was taken by more surprise when Akuma stabbed his Katana into Akuryu's leg sealing off the Hollow's movement.

Akuryu tried to struggle, punching, kicking, anything he could do to Akuma to get him to move, but he just wouldn't budge. "Show's over, eh?" Toshiro was no longer worried about Akuma, he watched as the doll's slammed into both targets, damaging Akuma and Akuryu near equally. Toshiro turned his attention back to Isis, "Well, this has been one hell of a fight so far, huh? What do you think that Hollow has up his sleeve next?"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 25, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Hospital*​
"Just follow me," the voice spoke, although a sweat drop went down the boys forehead seeing as he couldn't even see her. "Um, yeah I actually can't see you remember?" The female voice laughed a little at its own mistake, "well you see that last door in the hall way over there? just go in that room and I'll explain." Kyohei nodded his head, but on the inside he just wanted to cuss her out for telling such bull, "I'm sure I can do that."

In a slow pace, he used his crutch to help him to the room, _this shit is such a waste of my time."_ For some strange reason he could hear foot steps walking with him, but he just kept with the fact he was going crazy, "so miss ghost are haunting this  hospital?" He smiled kind heartily to keep up his act, "hmph, so you still don't believe me huh? Well anyways just keep going."

Kyohei stopped in the door way and turned the knob, revealing the room to him, "huh?" In the room was a woman in the bed and no one else around, "not to offend you or anything miss, but it's just a random person in the room." The loud voice busted out in what sounded like anger at the boy, "THATS NOT JUST A RANDOM PERSON! THAT'S MY MOMMY!"

He almost fell to his feet over the massive yelling that rang through his ears, "no need to be so loud mam. I had no idea this was your mother. My full apologies." He stepped over to good look at her and noticed she was breathing extremely hard and also pale, "woah, whats with her condition? She needs to be in intensive care right now!" Although he was just playing nice he actually felt a little sympathy for the woman, "yes, she needs a lot of care, but the doctors just won't come to help.."

The boy looks confussed by her words and tosses away the tasteless sucker in his mouth, "what do you mean they won't help? There doctors they of course they'll help!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro gritted his teeth, how could she speak like that? True, he had heard as much, it was the 11th Division's Code that you never step into another Shinigami's fight, though did that have any meaning at this point? Did it really mean so much in a fight that was at this point a fight for survival, to not jump in and lend out a hand.
> 
> "Tch, sometimes I will never understand the ways of the 11th Division, you guys are really something el-" Before he could continue on with his little statement though, the fighting had started back, interrupting him from continuing any further.
> 
> ...



Isis hardly moved in response, her eyes were focused on the battle, her Reiatsu beginning to bring her harm. The reason for her unusually high strength was due to a very rough and uncontrollable Reiatsu, which grew rapidly if not kept in check. In order to withstand the amount of power from the battle, Isis was being forced to use it all.

Her skin was starting to burn.

"It's not a matter," she said after a while of silence, "of what they have up their sleeve. One is insane, the other affected by insanity. They hardly know what they will do next, only that they must continue the battle."

Isis's Zanpaktou was beginning to react to her rioting Reiatsu, trying to drain some off her to prevent its further destructive effects.

"It's a battle of beasts, the only conclusion will be that one kills the other." Isis's eyes narrowed. "But the Hollow has more control of its madness, it could choose to flee. I don't know whether it will, but it has that option. Whether it has the chance is another thing."

The ground around Isis began to crackle. Were she in battle, her Reiatsu would be in competition with her opponents, and the battle there would afford her stability. Here with nothing but herself as an opponent, it was dangerous.

~~~

R?n and the ice wolf crashed into each other in midair, a massive explosion of fire and frost echoing out. The two slammed down onto the back of the Hollow snake, snarling and clawing at each other, their auras in perfect competition. The reiatsu they were emitting was having a suction effect, pulling reishi from the slain Hollow around them into their bodies, giving them further strength.

Down below, in the middle of the Reishi bath, V?li pulled another Hollow off his spines.

R?n's most powerful attack was named Strike Blazing Claw. Her normal power was to generate fire around her body. With that technique, it was all concentrated into one paw, which gave her an incredibly powerful attack.

The wolf seemed to have an equal and opposite technique, all of its ice combining into one paw as well. Each lifted a paw, and slammed it together. Wave after wave of reiatsu rushed from them, their opposing powers in perfect balance.

Each snarled and pushed forward further, their power increasing with their lust for the other's destruction. Under the pressure of their Reiatsu, the snake corpse was beginning to break down.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis hardly moved in response, her eyes were focused on the battle, her Reiatsu beginning to bring her harm. The reason for her unusually high strength was due to a very rough and uncontrollable Reiatsu, which grew rapidly if not kept in check. In order to withstand the amount of power from the battle, Isis was being forced to use it all.
> 
> Her skin was starting to burn.
> 
> ...



Toshiro frowned a little bit, he could see the burn marks that were forming on Isis' skin. "If this keeps up, she's going to burn her skin off, huh?" Toshiro decided he wasn't about to let that happen, and started to raise his own Reiatsu, it wasn't nearly at full, but it had enough time to reform itself to where he could protect himself from the Reiatsu of the fight.

"That's enough, Isis, lower your Reiatsu, I can protect myself now." Despite the fact that it was painful to stand, he was keeping himself going through sheer willpower, he wasn't about to let himself be shown up by Akuma now. If Akuma was stronger than him, then he would prove he could last longer through sheer vitality. He swallowed the words that Isis had told him, and realized that she was right.

This fight was no longer a fight between Shinigami or Hollow, it was a fight between two beasts, two beasts who were insane. One of the beasts had more control over that sanity, thus could choose to flee at any moment. "Yes, that is indeed the question, I wonder what Akuma would do if the Hollow got away though." He narrowed his eyes, actually, he wondered what he would do if the Hollow had tried to get away, however he quickly shoved that thought aside, there was no point in trying, he didn't even have enough Reiatsu to form a Sai to restrain the movement of that beast, nor would it even matter, if it didn't work on Akuma, it certainly wouldn't work on Akuryu. "Damn, I'll just have to get stronger after this is over."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Akuma Vs Akuryu-

"Huff...huff...." Akuma grabs Akuryu by his neck. "Come on.... what more... can you do!?" He shouts, his hair pulled down by the weight of his own blood. "COME ON!" He shouts at Akuryu, ripping his blade from the hollows leg. "DO SOMETHING! COME ON!" He laughed, the hollow was two feet taller then him, a fact that was crystal clear to anyone looking. Yet here he was, grabbing it's neck, arm outstretched just to reach it, MOCKING the hollow.

THWACK! Akuryu backhanded Akuma, the shinigami's head turned and he spat blood to the floor. "You're out of strength!" He shouts, thrusting upward, Akuryu let's the blade pierce his hand and grips the guard, not saying a word. "I." His fingers begin to shake. "WILL KILL YOU SHINIGAMI!!!!!" Akuryu shouts and snaps the blade from Akuma's sword. After pulling it from his hand he throws it away, nearly striking Isis.

"Huff...huff...huff... That's fine..." Akuma smirked and threw the handle away. "I'll beat you to death!" He throws a punch into Akuryu's gut, the hollow bends forward and makes no noise but a low grunt. "ARA!" Akuma throws another punch into it's gut, retracting his previous fist and throwing a third punch. Akuryu just grunted with each hit. "THAT'S IT!" He laughed. "ARE YOU DONE!?" Akuma grinned. 

"Doll, Shock!" Akuryu places his hand on Akuma's chest and creates a large doll to fill the small gap at a rather high speed, knocking Akuma off his feet and sending him sliding across the ground. "Nngh.... I.... wont.. die..." Akuma coughed, to weak to stand up. "I've...decided..." Akuryu's mask was dripping red and purple. "I... will not kill you shinigami... grow stronger and show me... a deeper madness!" He shouts, collecting his dolls around him, slowly absorbing them. "I'll.. take my leave." He huffed, opening a garantia. "D..damn it..." Akuma tried to stand, but his body shook too much and his sight began to blur. "GUAH!" He coughed, red liquid spilling to the floor. "S..shit..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

Isis began to whisper a mantra, a string of words under her breath. Her Reiatsu began to stabilize, concentrate in a visible field around her.

"He's only standing by the desire to battle at this moment," Isis replied. "The moment the battle ends, he'll go down."

She focused on the Hollow's Reiatsu, tracking it. If the battle ended with Akuma's defeat, she would destroy it before it could flee. A monster like that didn't deserve the luxury of escape.

~~~

Ryan began to spin the metal bar, charging it with the sparks he could feel. When he switched it to darkness, it sharpened, becoming an elongated knife. When he changed it back to light it widened into a shield like shape. It was interesting.

Strewn around him were various objects he had performed the light/dark charge upon. He was beginning to get a feel for it, though it still took time and multiple tries to get the best results.

Still, it was interesting. He was enjoying himself, amongst the whistles of his own Reiatsu.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma Vs Akuryu-
> 
> "Huff...huff...." Akuma grabs Akuryu by his neck. "Come on.... what more... can you do!?" He shouts, his hair pulled down by the weight of his own blood. "COME ON!" He shouts at Akuryu, ripping his blade from the hollows leg. "DO SOMETHING! COME ON!" He laughed, the hollow was two feet taller then him, a fact that was crystal clear to anyone looking. Yet here he was, grabbing it's neck, arm outstretched just to reach it, MOCKING the hollow.
> 
> ...



Isis turned side on, reaching a hand back and pushing Toshiro aside as well. The blade passed them both and stuck right through the wall of the building behind them.

She began to step forward as Akuma rained punches on the Hollow, dragging her Reiatsu into her right hand. She'd rarely used the Thirty First Hadou, it drained her entire reserves, rather than Flare which let her control her output.

The moment Akuma was knocked away, and the Hollow stepped back, she raised her hand to point at it. In all the battle, it wasn't able to see her. A garganta opened.

_"HADOU THIRTY ONE: RED FLAME CANNON!"_

The ball of fire exploded outwards, Isis's vision going out as her Reiatsu temporarily fell to nothing.

She wasn't able to see what followed, how the halves of the Hollow's dolls rose to form a shield around it, taking the blast. She wasn't able to see the Hollow turn and vanish into the garganta. When her sight restored, it was only to see floating ash, and nothing more.

"Hah...hah..." her breath was ragged, but she was able to recover Reiatsu inside the reishi heavy air. She turned to look at the bloodied Akuma.

"Hey, you crazy monster," she smiled, "Do I have to drag your ass to medical, or are you going to crawl there yourself?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis turned side on, reaching a hand back and pushing Toshiro aside as well. The blade passed them both and stuck right through the wall of the building behind them.
> 
> She began to step forward as Akuma rained punches on the Hollow, dragging her Reiatsu into her right hand. She'd rarely used the Thirty First Hadou, it drained her entire reserves, rather than Flare which let her control her output.
> 
> ...



"Urgh...." Akuma pushed himself up to his knees, taking one foot and planting it down firmly, grabbing the handle of his blade. "You... had no.. right..." Akuma coughed. "YOU HAD NO FUCKING RIGHT!" He shouted. "THAT WAS MY FIGHT!" The Shingami seemed to have regained a new vigor. "WHAT THE HELL DOES IT MEAN NOW!?" He screamed. "JUST WHAT THE HELL DOES THE FIGHT MEAN NOW!?" He wanted to stand, but his body was shaking from the heavy loss of vital fluids. 

His vision doubled and blurred, he leaped forward with all his strength to smash Isis right between the eyes, however the Isis he'd aimed for was merely the double in his double vision. "Fu...fuckin...bitch..." He grunted before collapsing to the ground, a small cloud of dirt flying into the air and slowly finding a new home on the unconscious student. "N.o....fuckin....right...." He grunted, His eyes were closed, his body barely breathing. But he had the bragging rights to say he'd done it, He'd fought with a true blue hollow and he'd taken it down a peg or two.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira heard Akira mention that Razen would probably know be able to sniff out her aunt. That caused her to feel relief. What made her feel even more relieved that school would be closed for two weeks. This could give her a chance to try to understand her new ability more.

The last thing she would want is to not be able to have some kind of control over it. Plus also with a two week break, she'd be able to take a breather. It was odd that something like a disaster could bring forth something positive like this. She then started thinking about the nurse from earlier. She wondered what would the nurse discover in their blood samples.

"So Akira, what are you going to do with the 2 weeks we have off now?" Mira asked, trying to keep the conversation going.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena flew through the air trying to find a place to rest. She finally found a nice spot by a dead tree. She landed on ground underneath the tree and settled down. She let out a slight yawn from exhaustion.

After a few moments of resting, she suddenly felt the ground under her move and slowly rise.

"What the?!" Helena said in surprise as she suddenly came to the realization that she was underneath another hollow. She flew off the hollow to get a good look at it. 

The hollow was kind of humanoid thats height was at least somewhere between 10 and 13 feet tall. The mask of the hollow looked like that of a wolf with red detail on it and a gradient of white to black fur extending out from the back of it. 

The body of the hollow looked frail and slim to the point where it was hard to imangine how it could support its own weight. It had a tail that was long enough and extended around its body to create some sort of dress like grament. There was a cloak of black fur that covered most of its body at least down to the knees. It had arms proprtionally longer than its body with claws for hands.

The hollow gazed up at Helena in a lazy fashion. It slightly tilted its head as it examined Helena to see if she was a threat or not. 

"Um hi. You're not going to eat me are you?" Helena asked. The hollow started to laugh as if Helena said some kind of joke.

"Nah, I'm not going to eat something that's so tiny," it said. Helena wasn't sure if what the hollow said was an insult or a compliment, she decided it'd be best to preceive it as a compliment.

"Thanks....." Helena said taken back by that. The hollow then extended out her long hand to offer to shake hands.

"I am Lenore the wolf hollow," the hollow said. Helena grabbed onto the large hand and shoke it.

"I'm Helena," Helena responded back. Lenore looked around and looked over at Helena.

"Seeing as I did interupt your rest. You're welcome to sit on my head and rest as I go out and get some food," Lenore said pointing at top of her head. Helena looked suspicouslly at Lenore. Lenore titled her head.

"Oh, I see. You're worried it's a trap and I'll devour you as you rest. Well little hollow, I wouldn't do that. I may be a hollow, but I still do have a sense of honor in me," Lenore said in a friendlly manner. Helena thought about it, Lenore mentioned earlier that she was going to go get food. It'd be the prefect oppourtunity to get some food herself.

"Fine, I'll trust you for now Lenore," Helena said as she floated over to the top of Lenore's head and sat down on it. After Helena settled down on Lenore's head, Lenore started walking in a direction to go look for food.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 25, 2010)

*Masukuyuu Kawarimi/Day of the Practical Exam*​
The Five Graceful Flower Brigade entered the room with depressed faces, except Masukuyuu who was giving a small smile. The leader looked back at his group with concern as he smoked his small pipe, "o-ho, what seems to be the trouble my graceful flowers?" They all sighed in perfect sync, giving their leader even more of a smile. Zamia, with the rainbow hair answered for the rest of the group, "Goldenrod-san, its about the exam yesterday. You see with all the hard questions and struggling we had to go through, we discovered that......we all failed!" The followers all hung their heads down in depression after having to explain there poor work.

Masukuyuu released the pipe from his mouth and lightly put it under Zamia's chin. He slowly lifted his head with the pipe in order to see his face, "o-ho, do not hold your heads down my flowers, for if a flower does hold it's head down it means the sign of death, however I'm sure you all can hear the audience calling for an encore inside your hearts. So raise your heads my flowers for their can be bad performances and good performances and you all need to learn to accept that." After hearing his leaders words tears start running from Zamia's eyes, "GOLDENROD-SAN!" Soon after the rest of the group, except Masukuyuu begin to cry. Their returns the pipe to his mouth and turns around with a smirk, "o-ho, this must be the act, 'Drowning Petals'. Is it not?"

Zamia nodded his head in acceptance as he called this moment a scene from one of their most famous acts. Soon after their tears dry up the group make their more the Practical exam room and enter, "o-ho?" As Masukuyuu scanned the area he noticed the room was full of targets, "its just as the instructions said, huh? Well anyways, Five Graceful Flower Brigade! Take the Stage!" With that the group moved to their own respective spots to begin the exam.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Urgh...." Akuma pushed himself up to his knees, taking one foot and planting it down firmly, grabbing the handle of his blade. "You... had no.. right..." Akuma coughed. "YOU HAD NO FUCKING RIGHT!" He shouted. "THAT WAS MY FIGHT!" The Shingami seemed to have regained a new vigor. "WHAT THE HELL DOES IT MEAN NOW!?" He screamed. "JUST WHAT THE HELL DOES THE FIGHT MEAN NOW!?" He wanted to stand, but his body was shaking from the heavy loss of vital fluids.
> 
> His vision doubled and blurred, he leaped forward with all his strength to smash Isis right between the eyes, however the Isis he'd aimed for was merely the double in his double vision. "Fu...fuckin...bitch..." He grunted before collapsing to the ground, a small cloud of dirt flying into the air and slowly finding a new home on the unconscious student. "N.o....fuckin....right...." He grunted, His eyes were closed, his body barely breathing. But he had the bragging rights to say he'd done it, He'd fought with a true blue hollow and he'd taken it down a peg or two.


 
"Tch, you fuckin dumbass, you can't even give up when you're completely defenseless." Toshiro growled as he looked down at Akuma, using his sword to balance himself up so that he wouldn't fall over. "I don't know if you can hear me, you dumbass, but when you get out of that damn hospital, I'm gonna be stronger than ever, and I promise your ass, I will give you a fight better than that damn Hollow did." He turned to look at Isis, but only gave her a nod, then turned his head upward at the sky.

"And as for you, you damn Hollow, you won't get the chance to meet Akuma in battle again, because the next you meet someone, it will be me, and I'll rip your head right off your fucking body." He turned around, and began to walk away, using the sword to keep himself balanced, however he didn't get very far before he finally fell to one knee. "Damn, if I ever get out of the fuckin hospital is, though I shouldn't be in there as long as that idiot."

Toshiro turned to look back at Isis, and he gave her the faintest of smiles, "Sorry, it looks like you'll have to carry both of us, I hate looking like a useless bastard, but as long as I can get back on my feet quickly, it will be fine, I need to get back to training, if I'm gonna catch up to that damn Hollow." With that being say, Toshiro finally fell down to the ground, breathing heavily, and finally showing the true signs of fatigue and exhaustion that the pain from the damage he received was causing. His eyes slowly closed, until he was fully unconscious himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira heard Akira mention that Razen would probably know be able to sniff out her aunt. That caused her to feel relief. What made her feel even more relieved that school would be closed for two weeks. This could give her a chance to try to understand her new ability more.
> 
> ...



Akira sighed and looked out the window, He'd been trying to think about what he was going to do tomorrow. He always thinks about what he's going to do the next day or the weekend. Most of the time it ended up watching TV in his room or drawing some pictures and playing with Kazen... He never expected to gain some kind of super power from an explosion. He let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head.

"I don't know." He tried to think of the right words for the situation. "I suppose... Just, normal stuff.., I can't see myself trying to work with these powers.." He looked down at his free hand. "How would i even discover what the are? Isn't it best to just leave well enough alone and forget the event happened, to continue living on like a normal human being?" He looked down at his sheets. "I guess... normal is a bit far off for me."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Urgh...." Akuma pushed himself up to his knees, taking one foot and planting it down firmly, grabbing the handle of his blade. "You... had no.. right..." Akuma coughed. "YOU HAD NO FUCKING RIGHT!" He shouted. "THAT WAS MY FIGHT!" The Shingami seemed to have regained a new vigor. "WHAT THE HELL DOES IT MEAN NOW!?" He screamed. "JUST WHAT THE HELL DOES THE FIGHT MEAN NOW!?" He wanted to stand, but his body was shaking from the heavy loss of vital fluids.
> 
> His vision doubled and blurred, he leaped forward with all his strength to smash Isis right between the eyes, however the Isis he'd aimed for was merely the double in his double vision. "Fu...fuckin...bitch..." He grunted before collapsing to the ground, a small cloud of dirt flying into the air and slowly finding a new home on the unconscious student. "N.o....fuckin....right...." He grunted, His eyes were closed, his body barely breathing. But he had the bragging rights to say he'd done it, He'd fought with a true blue hollow and he'd taken it down a peg or two.



"Your part was over the moment it knocked you down," Isis sighed, bending down to wrap an arm under Akuma's shoulder. "You couldn't fight, so the battle passed to me. Don't go getting so high and mighty you stupid bastard."

Isis lifted Akuma up, balancing him against her back. She was more than strong enough to carry his weight.

"Toshiro!" she called out, "Can you move? We're heading to the infirmary."

Every step Isis took which caused Akuma to jolt pushed the words "bitch" or "no fucking right" out of his mouth. She sighed to herself. This was going to be a long walk.



GikuHonishimo said:


> "Tch, you fuckin dumbass, you can't even give up when you're completely defenseless." Toshiro growled as he looked down at Akuma, using his sword to balance himself up so that he wouldn't fall over. "I don't know if you can hear me, you dumbass, but when you get out of that damn hospital, I'm gonna be stronger than ever, and I promise your ass, I will give you a fight better than that damn Hollow did." He turned to look at Isis, but only gave her a nod, then turned his head upward at the sky.
> 
> "And as for you, you damn Hollow, you won't get the chance to meet Akuma in battle again, because the next you meet someone, it will be me, and I'll rip your head right off your fucking body." He turned around, and began to walk away, using the sword to keep himself balanced, however he didn't get very far before he finally fell to one knee. "Damn, if I ever get out of the fuckin hospital is, though I shouldn't be in there as long as that idiot."
> 
> Toshiro turned to look back at Isis, and he gave her the faintest of smiles, "Sorry, it looks like you'll have to carry both of us, I hate looking like a useless bastard, but as long as I can get back on my feet quickly, it will be fine, I need to get back to training, if I'm gonna catch up to that damn Hollow." With that being say, Toshiro finally fell down to the ground, breathing heavily, and finally showing the true signs of fatigue and exhaustion that the pain from the damage he received was causing. His eyes slowly closed, until he was fully unconscious himself.



The reply made Isis sigh again, and she moved over to him, shuffling her shoulders so that Akuma was held on the right side only. Bending over, she reached down and lifted Toshiro up as held him on the left shoulder.

"I drain my Reiatsu to try and kill a Hollow without any sign of success, don't even get to have any of the fight, and now I carry the idiot who got the fight and the kid who was there first. Do I get anything out of this nooooo."

Isis carried the two of them off to medical.

"Weight training," she muttered to herself and smiled.

~~~

Ryan had been a part of martial arts since a young age, his late grandfather had insisted on it. He enjoyed it, and had achieved black belt a few years ago.

So testing his power, he began to run through his movements, in the cool night air on the apartment complex's rooftop.

Sparks of his Reiatsu - though he yet knew little about spiritual terms, he would discover this the next time he spoke with Ryuu - emerged from his body. He incorporated a number of metal poles into his movement, flipping them between the light and dark aspects as he went.

Yes, he was getting a feel for it. He would have it down soon. What that would mean, he had no idea.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 26, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Hospital*​
Whimpering and crying could be heard nearby Kyohei from the so called ghost, "it's because of all the injured students from the High School that have showed up. There are so many that all the doctors and nurses are to worried about them to take care of my dying mother." Kyohei looked in astonishment as he heard the girls words, "but miss what could be so bad that it could kill her?!" The boy tried to stay in character but it was only getting harder and harder, _the fuck is the matter with me?! I need to keep my fucking cool!_ Steps were heard getting closer to the bed of the woman in front of him, "shes dying...because of a damaged heart. Ever since my mother was born she always had a bad heart and this machine is the only thing that's keeping her alive!"

Hearing about it, the boy looked over to the machine that wasn't doing anything, "but, this thing isn't running at all!" The voice grew sad, "exactly, all of the power in the others rooms used used all the power in the building. Leaving this without any power to run on." Kyohei takes another sucker from his pocket to cool his nerves and places it in his mouth, "so much misfortune on just one person." The voice could be heard crying loudly in the room, "I just wanted my mommy to live a happy life!!!" Kyohei looks down in sadness and rests his hand on the machine.

The situation somewhat reminds him of himself loseing his own mother and the sadness that smothered him. He didn't want anybody else to go through the same thing he had to go through. "huh?!", to his suprise the burning pain in his hand returned. _Whatever this bullshit is sure picks the wrong fucking time!_ he became irratated by its constant leaving and coming and was about to get angry, but something strange happened. The machine...began opperating out of nowhere! Not only did it move, but at a rather fast pace aswell, _I couldn't have done that shit! Could I?!_


----------



## EPIC (Jan 26, 2010)

*beep*beep*beep*

The alarm sounded loudly, annoyingly repeating itself to no end. The rugged beeping tortured Aikio's tiny, three- year old ears and forced him to wake up in a way that was very unpleasant. Exhaustedly and somewhat angrily, he slid off his bed and fell to the floor, landing on his butt with a light *thump*. He got to his feet and lazily walked over to cut off the alarm. With the press of a button, the beeping ended and the pain of waking up in a such an uncomfortable way was finally relieved from Aikio. With his energy slowly returning, he stretched and began doing a few small exercises to get his blood pumping. He looked at his calender and pointed his finger on a specific date. "Today's the day." He said to himself. He walked to his dresser and opened an empty shelf with only one set of clothing- his shinigami outfit (He signed up at a pretty late date, so he had his uniform shipped to him instead). Smiling, he grabbed his clothes and ran to the shower. When he was done, he ran out of the orphanage, where he was cared for, and ran to the Seireitei gates. 

Once there, he was greeted by a large man, several hundred times his own his size, who was seemingly guarding the gate. "Jidanbo!" he called out. 
Jidanbo looked down at the small figure of Aikio, "Ah, its you little one! Come on in." Jidanbo turned around and placed his hands under the gate and lifted it so that Aikio was able to enter.
"Thanks, Jidanbo!" Aikio waved and walked through the gate. Jidanbo dropped the large door, creating a lound *boom* and causing sand to fly everywhere. Still, Aikio continued his journey. 

He wandered over to the entrance of the Academy-- his destination. "Finally!" He said to himself as he looked at the large building. H pushed through the doors along with several other students and moved to the administration area. After going through his sign- up and what- not, he went over to the training area. Where he was supposed to learn the basics.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2010)

*Makkuroni Kūkiga, Shinigami Academy*

The written test was finally over. Now to the real deal, the practical exams. Kukiga didn't care much for this so-coveted "knowledge". He cared about being powerful, swift and deadly. "Next student, Makkuroni Kukiga" A voice boomed from a loudspeaker. Kukiga entered the Hadou arena. It was filled with dummies of all kinds. Some were standing still, some were moving around and some were already taking aim on Kukiga while the exam hadn't even started yet. Kukiga flashed a smile. This was gonna be fun. "Oi, am I permitted to fuck up the arena?" Kukiga yelled, his voice already filled with excitement and bloodlust. No answer. "I guess that's a yes, then" Kukiga softly said. He liked this. The mechanic voice spoke again. "Test will start in 3...2...1..." On the count of one, Kukiga bolted away from his position, keeping close to the walls and hugging the shadows at all times while silently calling an incantation. "Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement. Third Spin!" A wheel of pure Reiatsu burst forth from Kukiga's hands, destroying four puppets, two of them moving, and one of them one of the firing puppets. Kukiga's grin spread even wider as a multitude of reiatsu projectiles hit the stone that he had already passed a few seconds ago. This was cake. "Part the skies in an instant, strike with aught to halt you. Scythe!" Kukiga's hand was covered by a cutting field and he wasted no time in running straight at the remaining puppets, destroying them one by one without getting close to being hit. 

"Now that's what I call an exam" Kukiga softly said to himself as he regarded the last burning scrap pieces that were left of the puppets. Now to two more shitty parts, he thought. Whatever, what has to be done, has to be done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2010)

Isis happily stepped into the infirmary of Fourth Division, the academy being handily located closest to said Division, and announced she had some leftover idiots from a Hollow fight.

Considering the pair of bodies - dead weight, she had nicknamed them on her trek here - on her shoulders, this got attention. Immediately she was surrounded by Shinigami, demanding to know what happened, why there was a pair of academy students with her - one of whom leaking more blood than the body was supposed to have - and why exactly there'd been a fight with a Hollow.

Isis replied that she had arrived near the end of the fight, and tried to take the Hollow down with a high power Kidou, but it had fled the fight. It was a bit of a mashup of what had really happened, but it'd keep everyone off her back for now.

Akuma and Toshiro were both dumped in medical beds and immediately set upon to fix up their wounds. Isis had to deal with the third degree from a bunch of Shinigami, demanding more and more details on the Hollow, and exactly what happened.

She answered truthfully in most cases, though she knew they wouldn't look fondly on her adhering to the principles of Eleventh, so said she got there a lot later than she did. She figured by the time they heard differently she'd be long gone.

Her Reiatsu burns were a topic of interest for one of the healers who saw to her. They looked at her half jokingly when she told them it was made by her own Reiatsu. She answered bitterly when they asked her what really did it with if she had her full Reiatsu she'd set them on fire.

They laughed and gave her one of Fourth's Reiatsu Pills, noting that severe drain was really the only thing wrong with her. Isis was surprised at just how effective it was, she already felt back to full strength.

She blasted her Reiatsu to levels just under loss of control, then turned around and walked out on the stunned medic. Jerkass doubting her.

As she walked back out, she began to think. Akuma was pushing ahead of her, she'd felt that. This was unacceptable. Whatever happened, she was not going to fall behind. She needed to go higher. She needed to go to the edge and fight there.

An idea and location came to her, and she set out, walking out into Rukongai, setting a straight line.

Life or death wasn't important. But she would not fall behind. That would truly be what would kill her.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hospital*

"Sometimes you just can't leave something alone, no matter how hard you try," Mira said as she glanced out the window. She then look over at Akira and smiled.

"Besides, I'm sure you'll be able to figure them out. I have faith in you," Mira said encouraginglly.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena gazed at the scenery as it passed by as Lenore walked. Lenore walked at a steady pace to make sure Helena was comfortable. The scenery was the same as always, desert like with dead trees.

"It's lovely isn't it?" Lenore asked trying to create conversation. 

"Yeah, I guess," Helena said in a dull manner. Lenore laughed at Helena's comment, Helena glared down at Lenore as she laughed.

"What's so funny?!" Helena demanded. Lenore stopped laughing as she pulled herself together.

"It's just the way how you answered it petite hollow. I've always found this place to be a bit tranquil," Lenore answered. Helena looked off at the landscape, it did look sort of peaceful.

"I guess you're right Lenore," Helena said. Lenore then stopped a small gekko hollow pop out of the sand. She quickly stabbed the thing with great speed. The gekko hollow squirmed for a moment then fell limp. Lenore then took it and ripped in half down the middle and gave one half to Helena.

"Here you go little hollow," Lenore said in a friendlly manner. Helena took it from Lenore and ate it.

"Thank you Lenore," Helena said after she finished it.

"No problem," Lenore said as she continued to walk.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2010)

With Akuma-

He'd been rushed into an emergency section of the fourth division. His body was beaten, bruised, cut, burned and broken. The fact that the student was still alive amazed the healers of the division. "How was he able to survive a fight with a hollow of that caliber!?" They all pondered to themselves. "There's no time to worry about that, Hurry up and begin healing!" They all nod and place their hands on parts of Akuma's body, letting the green energy flow into him.

After a few hours of healing, they moved the student into a regular room, It held six other beds, however only one other man was in there at the moment. "Oi, your bringing me a freakin roomie!?" the man shouted, his hair was spiked out in all directions and died green. He had tattoos covering most his body and a chain running from his nose to his left ear. "Yes we are." The fourth division replied and left the room. "Damn, left me with some damned punk." the man grumbled. 

"Shut....yer...damn trap..." Akuma grumbled, slowly sitting up in his bed, body covered in bandages. "The hell?" The punked out looked over his roomie. "You look like shit wrapped in vomit." He grumbled. "Fuck off." Akuma threw the sheets the nurses put on him off and let his feet slide of the bed, taking a spot in the middle he prepared to stand up. "I'm gettin out of here and goin back to school."

"You won't be going anywhere." A shinigami stepped into the room. Hakoni Makase, the vice captain of the 9th division made his way into the room. "Isis has already been questioned about the attack, So i will now preform my own interrogation to discover what happened." He held up his hand and pushed Akuma down back on the bed. "Question 1, Why were you fighting the hollow?" Akuma smirked. "Obvious, it was a hollow, i wanted to fight it. What other reason would i have?"

Makase nodded. "Question 2. Why did you not call for backup?" Akuma began to dig at his ear with his hand. "Why the hell would i do that? I'm not a fuckin pussy who needs others to fight his battles for him. Duh." He flicked a ball of wax off his pinky. "Question 3. Who originally came in contact with the hollow?" Akuma groaned. "That Kuchiki toshiro guy, he was getting his ass kicked so i whopped him one on the face and took over." 

Makase nodded once more. "And what purpose did you have to fight it? There was no reason for you to engage in a reckless fight when you don't even have a true Zanpakto. You are a student, do you understand this?" Akuma began to pick his nose. "Why should I give a damn? A fight is a fight, There is no rules in a battle and there is no love in a fight. What happens happens and if i live i live, if i die then that just means i'll be reborn and given the chance to fight again."

The punked out man listened to Akuma's words the entire time. "Very well, I can tell no further questions will be needed. The fight was pretty obvious, So tell me what happened." Akuma grinned. "The hollow showed up, blew up a training building, I KICKED IT'S ASS HARD! i stabbed the thing in the leg, shoulder and gave it a few hardy kicks to the ass." He grinned. "It had some doll ability, fired dolls at me, then had some other ability to send his spirit into your body and make ya go crazy for a few seconds... It was kinda fun." He laughed. "Then-" Makase was cut off. "I was going to finish it off when that bitch Isis fired a kido at it."

Akuma grumbled. "SO WHAT IF I WAS ON THE FLOOR!? I HAD THE STRENGTH TO STAND UP! I HAD THE STRENGTH TO KILL IT! THAT BITCH HAD NO RIGHT INTERRUPTING IN MY FIGHT!" He grumbled to himself. "So far this checks out with what Isis said.." He rubbed his chin. "Very well, onto the next." He left the room without another world. "You fought a hollow?" The punk asked. "So what." Akuma grumbled. "Most students shit their pants when they see a hollow and they sure as fuck don't fight it with their bare hands." The punk laughed. "What division you aiming for and whats yer name!" Akuma turned to him. "Seinaru Akuma, 11th division and my goal is Kenpachi!" He shouts.

"Hehehehe.... Izanaki Togomi. 11th division, unseated." He smirked. "Pleasure to meet ya Akuma."


With Akira-


"Sometimes you just can't leave something alone, no matter how hard you try," Mira said as she glanced out the window. She then look over at Akira and smiled. "Besides, I'm sure you'll be able to figure them out. I have faith in you," Mira said encouraginglly.

Akira nodded. "Thanks for that..." He sighed and looked at the door. "Master! master! i found a place to poop!" Kazen commits. "Good...good for you..." Akira sweatdropped, the dog then walked in with a woman behind him. "I found this lady in the lobby! She smelt like your mate master so i brought here her, Was that ok?" He tilted his head. "Yes... That's Fine Kazen..." He rubbed his temples... "Good boy..." He sighed....


----------



## Cjones (Jan 26, 2010)

"Hiyaaa" yelled Kioshi as he unloaded a flurry of kicks on the training dummy. The wooden dummy had splintered wood protruding all over its body from the fierce kicks and punches Kioshi was delivering. Then with one well placed punch Kioshi shattered the wooden dummy into pieces and watched as the destroyed wood flew all over the place. She took this time to get a bit of rest as she prepared another dummy for her next go. _?Okay, I have to admit I?m getting better at this, but there's still room for improvement. I'll make my family proud and became the greatest master of Hoho and Hakuda!"_ He thought excited about his progress.

He began his Hakuda training again coming at the new wooden dummy with swift, but very powerful strikes. Kioshi punched the dummy dead in the stomach while spinning on his heel to to bring his leg into an with an axel
kick. The noise of shattering wood echoed as Kioshi's foot came down full force on the dummy's head.

"Calm down Kioshi before you over do it!" Fumiko shouted as she jumped off her place from teh bench. "You've been at this all day. Let's go and do something else or...something." She said whining as she buried her face in her hands.

?Alright, but it wouldn't have taken this long if you'd just train with me.? Fumiko scrunched her face up at the idea of her getting into a physical brawl with someone even if it was just for training purposes. "I barely want to do this stuff when I have to. You think I want to do it on my free time? I mean if it was sword training I may have consider it, but Hakuda? I'll stick to Kido thank you very much" She ranted getting up off the bench.

"It really makes me how your even that great at Kido in the first place." It truly was a mystery that Kioshi wanted to figure out about Fumiko. For the past 5 years he's known her she hardly ever attended class, but some how found her way into advanced Kido a class not many got into. "Enough about little ole' me, how about we leave this place. I can smell you from all the way over here."

Kioshi sarcastically laughed as Fumiko and he exited the training room.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira looked at her aunt, she could tell Miyuki was either excited or happy about something. Miyuki looked at the Mira with a smile on her face. 

"So this is where you've been hiding out," Miyuki said to her niece. She then looked over at Akira, she then glanced back at her niece.

"Um yes auntie, I've been here for a little bit," Mira said meekly. Miyuki sighed as she walked over to Mira and then she handed her a can of juice.

"Here you go sweetie. I couldn't decide what to get you. So who's you're friend?" Miyuki said casually. Mira took the juice from her aunt.

"Oh right! Auntie this is Noboru Akira, Akira this is my aunt Iwasaki Miyuki," Mira said. Miyuki extended out her hand for Akira to shake.

"It's very nice to meet you Akira. By the way, your dog is such a little scamp, I nearly stepped in its poop," Miyuki said in a bit of a playful manner. Mira stared at her aunt then looked at Kazen, mouthing out "no, you don't do that" to the animal.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 26, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> He'd been rushed into an emergency section of the fourth division. His body was beaten, bruised, cut, burned and broken. The fact that the student was still alive amazed the healers of the division. "How was he able to survive a fight with a hollow of that caliber!?" They all pondered to themselves. "There's no time to worry about that, Hurry up and begin healing!" They all nod and place their hands on parts of Akuma's body, letting the green energy flow into him.
> 
> ...



Toshiro groaned as consciousness slowly began to come back to him, he could only hear shouts of "Quickly, begin the healing process immediately, we have to get him conscious to know what happened!" However, it was when he heard a yell that was nearby that sound like Akuma that he was fully woken up, "SHUT THE HELL UP, ALL THAT NOISE IS GIVING ME A HEADACHE!" He quickly quieted down when he saw where he was, he had been brought to an emergency section of the 4th headquarters. "What?" He turned to look at one of the healers, "Who brought me here? "Isis Neith" One of the people healing him responded. He relaxed at that point, he'd remembered what happened now, that damned Hollow had escaped, but he would get stronger, he had to, in order to defeat the Hollow.

"So, since you're awake, would you mind telling me what happend?" Toshiro turned to look at the person who had spoken, "Hakoni Makase, vice Captain of the 9th division." Toshiro's eyes widened, a vice-captain, here? The situation was really that serious? "When did you first come into contact with the Hollow?" Toshiro groaned again, he had a pretty mean headache, and he didn't want to answer questions, "I came into contact with the Hollow while training to perfect my Kidou techniques, a building behind me exploded, and that's when it appeared." Makase nodded, "Second question, why didn't you call for back-up." Toshiro's eyes narrowed murderously, "That damned Hollow revealed it was the one who killed my father, I snapped in rage and attacked it without care, it was carelessness, that's all." Makase nodded again, "Third question, did the Hollow tell you why it came?" Toshiro shook his head, "No, it didn't, it was insane, did it need a reason?" Makase pondered over that a moment, "One last question, what was the Hollow's name?" Toshiro grunted, "Akuryu." Makase nodded again, "I will take my leave now."

Toshiro groaned as he was pulled up by one of the healers, who took him to a room full of much bigger beds, that's when he saw Akuma, "Tch, that dumbass, who the hell is that talking to him." The healer looked up, "Oh, that's Izanaki Togomi, unseated of the 11th division." Toshiro's eyes widened, 'That bastard, he's getting into a division,' "And this person is," the healer pointed to the bed he was being taken to, where someone was seated by his bed as well, however she was interrupted, "There's no need for that, I will introduce myself, please, take a seat right here." Toshiro did as was told, he wasn't in the mood for more questions at this point, but he'd figured having fought a Hollow, people had all kinds of questions for him.

"Not many academy students would fight a Hollow, and live to tell the tale, eh?" Toshiro turned to look at the person, masking his emotions with a passive face, "What's it to you, eh? Not many people graduate the academy, and make it to Captain status either." Toshiro grunted at that. "Oh, is that so, and? Would you like to be a Captain some day?" Toshiro groaned again, putting a hand on his head, "Of course, that's my main goal outside of killing the Hollow I fought." The person smiled slightly, despite his emotionless exterior, she could see Toshiro was a rather easy going person inside, albeit he could use some work on emotional issues, but then so could a lot of Shinigami. "That's excellent, would you like to know why?" Toshiro looked at the girl beside him curiously, "Why?" The girl beside him put a serious look back on her face.

"Because I am Yumikichi Tomoe, an unseated member of the 6th Division." Toshiro's eyes widened at that revelation. An unseated member of the 6th division was talking to him? Why, had the 6th division, the division he had been working so hard to get into, finally take an interest to him, just because he had fought a single Hollow? A smirk suddenly began to grow on Toshiro's face, she had his attention now, "Well then, Yumikichi-san, you have my full attention now."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira looked at her aunt, she could tell Miyuki was either excited or happy about something. Miyuki looked at the Mira with a smile on her face.
> 
> ...




Akira sweatdropped. "Hahaha....." He rubbed the back of his head. "Y...yes... Kazen gets a little rowdy when he's been stuck inside for too long, but it seems like i wont be able to leave the hospital for a while thanks to my leg and arm." He sighed. "But, It's a pleasure to meet you Miss Iwasaki." He nodded to her, as he couldn't bow to show his respects. "I like this place master! there was tons of new people!" Kazen jumped up on the bed and laid down on Akira. "I'm gonna take a nap again! Please don't go anywhere!"

Akira sighed. "So, does this mean you'll be leaving now?" Akira looked over at Mira.


With Akuma-

"OI! SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BASTARD!" Akuma shouted at Toshiro. "Don't forget who saved your ass! if it weren't for me saving you back there you'd be dead! SO SHOW SOME DAMNED RESPECT GOT IT!" He grumbled and turned back to Togomi. "So, you wanna become the kenpachi huh?" Togomi asked him. "More then anything obviously." Akuma smirked, it was the truth, he had nothing more that he wanted then to become the Kenpachi and take on the name and infamy.

"Do you know what comes with the name, Kenpachi?" Togomi asked. "Fame, Infamy, the tittle of the strongest and obviously, an infinite number of challengers and battles." He grinned. "I want that, to be able to fight a glorious battle! I want to be challanged for my seat and i want to fight to protect it! If someone defeats me and takes my tittle, then i will just work harder! become stronger and then i'll beat them and take it back! Seinaru Kenpachi! That will become my name!"

Togomi smirked. "You've got some high goals kid." He laughed. "I like yer type. aiming for the 11th, that's a respectable goal and to want to become the Kenpachi!? HAHAAHAHA! You're fucking great! it's like a match made in hell!" He slapped his knee. "I can't wait, how long till you graduate!? I wanna fight you!" He grinned. "Soon as i can." Akuma grumbled. "Hehehe, you better be prepared, Kenpachi makes all new comers fight for the right of the 11th, if you don't have the spirit you get the boot. But you." He smirked. "I think you might pass with flying colors!"

Akuma grinned. "I can't fuckin wait! I wanna be in that division, I wanna be in a place where i can fight to my hearts content!" He laid back in his bad. "A world of chaos is a world of peace! the ultimate fight, the thrill of the battle, your blood runs cold and your chest feels heavy." He sat back and thought about the fight with that hollow. His entire body tingled with excitement, he never knew what the hollow would do! each attack was more interesting then the last and the hollow was able to get used to his style and even counter it.

"I want more! more fights like that! i want to be able to savor the blood that flows from my body! i want to see the look on my enemies face when i slash their bodies!" He grinned. "I just can't help it! fighting! it's the ultimate high!" He grinned, he could go on for hours, he could describe every bit of what he found joy in. He was different from Isis, She wanted to be the strongest, She wanted to be better, If you were unworthy you were mocked. Akuma didn't care, unworthy or not, weak or strong. He fought, Every battle he would try to make the best of! he would enjoy every fight as a gift!

"HAHAHA!" He laughed and closed his eyes. "I've gotten too excited and my body doesn't have the energy to keep up now.." He huffed. "Heh, you could go on for hours eh." Togomi laid down in his bed. "I could... I could describe my love for days." He smirked and felt the darkness take over, He was growing tired, just waking up after such a fight, he'd need to sleep a while longer.... and found himself unable to stay awake any longer...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

The forest at the end of Rukongai was a place Shinigami of strength went to unwind. Hollow enjoyed appearing in there, braving Soul Society itself for some cheap thrill. And the most violent of Rukongai souls appeared as well, full of the desire to kill and rape.

Isis was just finishing dispatching one she had 'disarmed'.

"Still not good enough," she muttered, cleaning the cut on her arm. This one had had a strong measure of Reiatsu, rough like her own. However she had had training in swordplay, and was able to bring him down.

She began to wander further into the forest. There was a strange silence to this place, a world devoid of life. No animals, no living breathing creatures. All there was was the trees, ancient beings forged from the spiritual breath of the land.

She began to swing her sword, feeling the loose scraps of Reishi in the air. This territory was wild, untamed, vicious and full of danger. She would gain strength here.

"I know you're there," Isis turned, looking in the direction of the muffled, though still audible, Reiatsu. A small crab like Hollow, barely the same of a large dog, clambered down from a tree.

_"Hehehehehhehehehe,"_ it's laugh was gratingly high. Isis already decided to kill it. _"Poor little girl wanders into my trap. Poor little girl is food for us yes."_

Isis didn't waste any time stepping forward and stabbing at it. But the Hollow was nimble and clambered back up into the tree. Following it with her eyes, Isis paused as she saw a significant number of the crabs hanging above her.

"Ah hell," she muttered, just before they began to fall.

Rapidly turning, she slashed her sword straight through one, diving to the side. She rolled as she hit the ground, bracing herself against a tree and spinning around it. The scuttling noises of the Hollow on the ground made her cringe, but she ignored it and pushed forward again.

She could use Kidou. That would be a viable option here, faced against large numbers which were weak enough to take out with a strong hit. But that wasn't why she had come here. She wouldn't grow stronger doing something like that. She was giving up her Kidou for different power.

Raising her sword to point at the crab hollows, she began raising her Reiatsu to its controllable limit. The crabs flung themselves at her.

Slash, dodge, stab, tear, step, jump, spin, stab, duck, spin, slash, step, step, stab, tear, spin, slash...

Isis began to build a rhythm based on the reiatsu of the crabs. She was able to move amongst them, destroying each with a single attack. They were in large numbers, but small in brains and power.

"This..." she growled, "is nowhere near enough."

_"What?"_ one of the hollows piped up in its annoyingly high pitched voice. The rest all repeated this, surrounding Isis with the word. It only made her attack faster and harder.

Of course, with all the active Reiatsu around here, it was no doubt Isis would draw attention. A roar echoed through the woods, and the remaining crabs scattered. Isis looked up in curiosity, to see a tree pushed aside; a very tall hollow, more than four times her own height, enter the area.

It looked at her and roared again, its Reiatsu falling all around.

"No, you're weaker than it was, you're not worth it."

The Hollow stared at her. Its jaw cracked and opened, and a voice emerged. _"Weak? Would you care to repeat that, worm?"_

"I said you're too weak to make this battle worth it," Isis snapped, "or are you as stupid as you are ugly?"

The Hollow roared, blasting its full Reiatsu at Isis. But she had its measure. It was maybe half the strength of the other Hollow. At best. She shoved her Reiatsu into its own, and stunned it for the briefest moment with defiance.

Then it smiled. _"I will devour you, Shinigami."_

Isis raised her sword and pointed it at the Hollow. "Bring it, weakling."

The Hollow lunged at Isis, lowering its head to snap at her. But she'd seen the movement coming from the beginning, and stepped aside, stabbing her asauchi directly into the side of its head. She made a deep indent on the mask, but didn't go through. She grimaced, it was solid.

The Hollow slammed its head to the side, sending her flying through the forest. She flipped in midair and braced herself against a tree, before rocketing back towards her opponent. It had raised its head this time however, and Isis missed it completely. Flipping over and stabbing her sword into the ground, she skidded for a while before stopping.
_
"Foolish girl, you will be devoured and your soul become a part of mine."_

"Idiot Hollow," Isis responded, "even if you did kill me, which you won't, you'd still lose. I'd kick and bite and tear and shred your soul from the inside. I'd clamber up through them all inside of you and take over your body, reshaping it into something more fitting for me. You'd become a part of me, a part I would quickly forget. Don't challenge me here, my soul will devour yours."

The Hollow paused. It paused, before bending down, its head right before Isis's. It paused and stared right into her defiant eyes.

_"I will end you."_

"Couldn't have said it better myself."

Isis knew right from the very beginning the day would come where she would have to control her full Reiatsu. Her Reiatsu was a very rough breed, a type which did not lend itself to control and would grow exponentially in harsh environments. It made her strong, but at the same time, made it hard to control her strength. When the day came that she could, she would become a great power.

Until then, she had to limit it, or risk destroying herself.

Right now, that was a risk she was willing to take.

She pushed her Reiatsu right over her limit, and it immediately began to spiral upwards, out of control. It fed on the Reiatsu around her, even cannibalizing the Reiatsu of the Hollow. This gave it pause.

Isis pointed her sword at the Hollow, and began feeding it all the Reiatsu she could. Every single last scrap. It pulsed and glowed.

"Now, Hollow," she changed her stance, holding her sword in a position ready to swing right across her opponent, "I will cut you in two."

The Hollow roared and burned its own Reiatsu higher, competing with hers. It was just a little big bigger, but she knew she had the advantage in skills. She could hit with everything she had, while it could not.

Isis pushed her foot down hard against the ground, surging up to the Hollow. It roared and slammed a hand down to her. She reached out and wrapped her hand around one of its fingers, swinging herself around onto the back of its hand. From there, she launched herself at the Hollow's mask once more.

It tried to strike her with its other hand, but she moved underneath it, and reached its head. With all her strength, she slashed her Zanpakutō right up, penetrating its jawline, and cutting from the bottom of its mask to the top. Her Reiatsu discharged, and the cut magnified, going right through the Hollow's skull.

The discharge blew Isis back, slamming her into a tree and knocking her out, she slumped down to the ground.

For the Hollow, it was already over, its head was split in two. It shook and groaned as its body collapsed, and souls began to emerge, all ready to find a new place in Rukongai.

For Isis, she sensed no Reiatsu around. Perfect time...for a little rest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Ryan had slept fitfully, and spent a while early the next morning, trying his strange ability on some bread. He wanted toast. But unfortunately the dark nature he brought out was always burned toast. Light reset it. He settled for using the toaster like a normal person.

It was going on five in the morning, but somehow Ryan had woken fully awake and rested. Considering he'd stayed up past midnight, this was strange in every sense of the word.

He could still trace the whistles, and feel the sparks that made the changes in objects, when he awoke. This eliminated the crazy-vivid-dream scenario. Considering he had just been in an exploding building yesterday, Ryan wasn't quite willing to drop the in-a-coma-induced-fantasy theory though.

"Magic," he wondered to himself as he enjoyed his toast, "really now? This is confusing. I need to track Ryuu down, he seemed to know what he was doing. I wonder if he can tell me what's going on, that would be nice."

When using his power on orange juice, Ryan discovered the dark nature was actually orange soda. This was, perhaps, his greatest achievement to date.

But once well fed, and somehow well rested running on less than five hours sleep, Ryan needed something to do. There was no school, training was not for five days yet, Ryuu was probably still asleep, and if he turned on the tv he'd have both his parents up in arms about it.

Really there was only one sane choice to make.

"I'm going out," Ryan stood and announced triumphantly to the empty kitchen. And indeed he was.

Out then proceeded to be wandering the streets in the dark looking for something to do. And considering it was well past gang hour, there was no one anywhere to be seen.

Ryan made his way to Karakura Square and sat down on a bench. He picked up an empty beer bottle and changed it to "light", causing it to begin falling apart as sand.

Well and truly bored already, Ryan began to listen for the whistles that meant people with power. He was able to tune his own out, and that left him scanning the city. A load still in the hospital, sleeping the night out. Ryuu, clearly at home. Three of the monsters, two fighting, one lurking, all far away.

And what's this?

Ryan turned in the direction of the final whistle, a morose, faint note.

It was a little way off, and so he set out to find it. The night sky was beginning to lighten, first hints of dawn coming in over the horizon.

He could sense the whistle down an alley, and moved down it. A moment later it was behind him, and he whirled about to chase it. It moved fast, and Ryan had to run to keep up, as it wound itself around the city streets. Eventually it came to rest in a small park, and Ryan spotted it.

It was a young girl, perhaps ten in age, sitting on the park bench. What Ryan immediately noticed was that she was transparent.

"You, you're a ghost, aren't you?" he asked, approaching her. She stared at him in shock, then suddenly threw herself at him, wrapping her arms around his waist.

"You can see me!" she cried out, "No one could ever see me, not mum, not dad, no one. They all kept saying I was dead and gone, they never saw me."

Ryan placed a hand on her back, trying to calm her. She was crying now, and he could sense a lot of built up pain inside of her. He wondered just how long she had been around. So thanks to this event, he could see ghosts? And perhaps those monsters were a different type of ghost? That almost made sense. Ryan started to rethink whether it was just magic, or something more...spiritual.

"Hey, hey, it's okay," he placed both hands on the young girl's shoulders. "I'll help. We'll get everything fixed up, and then you can move on, alright?"

The girl sniffed a little, but regained herself. "I am dead, aren't I?" she asked sadly. Ryan knelt down and gave her a small hug.

"I'm sorry," he stated, feeling sad for the young girl. So much she could have lived for, all gone now, "But yeah, you are. And the dead aren't meant to stay here, they have to pass on."

"H-how?" she asked, staring at him wide eyed. Ryan wondered that himself.

"We have to find what's stopping you from passing on naturally, and then deal with that," Ryan thought aloud. But did he really want to ask her how she died? His head immediately began running scenarios and depressed him.

Before he could think any further, he heard the discordant whistle blast in his ears. A moment later a very loud and angry roar echoed over the park.

"Oh hell run!" Ryan grabbed the girl and tucked her under his arm, taking off at full pelt. He didn't know how he knew, but he was well aware right out that that specific monster would be able to kill him with little trouble at all. He needed to get out now.

The girl, held backwards, could see what was following the two. She screamed in fear.

"Faster faster faster faster," Ryan was no slouch in the physical department, he could go at full speed for a good while. But the monster was easily keeping pace, and he was going to tire soon. This was bad, really bad.

_"Hadou Thirty One: Red Flame Cannon!"_

The loud burst of pressure behind him, followed by a scream from the monster, caused Ryan to skid to a halt and look behind him in shock. A black clad figure had landed between him and the monster, wielding a katana and releasing the strongest whistle he had heard yet. It was pure, like a noise from glass, and instantly put him at ease.

The monster screamed and rushed at her, but she slid between its legs, cutting one off above the knee, with ease. It hit the ground. The beast flipped itself over and swung a hand at the woman, but she slipped in past his swing and stabbed her sword right through its masked skull. She ripped the sword out, and a moment later, the creature began to fade away.

Ryan gaped.

The black clad female straightened up, flicking her sword to throw off the blood, before sheathing it. She then walked over to Ryan and the ghost girl. As she approached them, she paused, staring at Ryan in surprise. Then a few moments later she ran over to him.

"You're alive!" she exclaimed in shock. "You can see us all, and you're alive?"

"You're not alive?" Ryan stared at her. "Okay, now I'm confused."

"I uh, wait a minute," the woman turned to the child. "It'll be okay now. I'm going to send you on to Soul Society. You'll be happy there." The girl stared and nodded at the woman who raised the hilt of her sword and tapped it to the ghost's forehead. The ghost child began to fade away.

"Liana Nile," the girl introduced.

"Ryan Ryuzeki," Ryan replied, a little shocked by what was going on. Liana looked at him, still sitting on the ground.

"Wasn't there a park back there," she stood and pointed, "Let's go sit there while I figure this out." Ryan nodded and followed her. The two sat themselves down on a bench. The dark was wearing off, with the light of dawn coming over the city.

"So you are...what exactly?" Ryan eventually asked. Liana looked at him.

"I'm a Shinigami," she stated after a while. "It's my job to see the souls of the dead to Soul Society, as well as slay Hollows."

"Hollows," Ryan repeated. "Those are the monsters, right? The ones with the holes?" Liana nodded. "So you send the ghosts of the dead on to the afterlife and hunt monsters which...also target the dead? No, that doesn't sound right, or they wouldn't attack me either."

"They hunt those with spiritual presence," Liana explained, "That you can see me means you have some amount of Reiatsu."

"Reiatsu?" Ryan thought about the word. Then he connected it. "Oh, the whistle." When Liana looked at him confusedly, he explained. "I can hear whistle sounds, but it's not actually hearing, it's more...feeling them. I can tell if they're the monster, the hollow, and I found that girl through her whistle. I can also hear yours right now; it's very strong, much more than any of the monsters."

"That's an interesting way to sense Reiatsu," Liana paused for a while after this. "How far can you sense?"

"Uhhh," Ryan thought, trying to identify the furthest sound. "There's a ghost about half a mile in that direction," Ryan pointed northwest. "That's the furthest I can sense." Liana stared at him in shock.

"What?" Ryan asked.

"That's a pretty good distance," Liana paused for a bit. "I'm impressed."

"Oh, cool," Ryan shrugged, "Guess that explosion wasn't all bad then."

Liana looked at him sharply. "Explosion?" she questioned, "Do you mean the one in this town yesterday?"

"Yeah," Ryan nodded, "I went to school there. After I got out of hospital, I could hear the whistles and stuff." Ryan didn't mention his Duality ability yet -he had named it that after determining he could only bring out light or dark-, he didn't want to suddenly be a topic of interest and have to be researched or something. He was already aware having strong sensing abilities would probably bring him trouble if it was mentioned.

Liana was deep in thought. The explosion had given this human spiritual power. If it had done it for one, it would be stupid to believe it wouldn't for others. This was important.

"I should probably be returning to Soul Society," she stood up. "It was nice meeting you, Ryan. I'll probably see you again someday. Be careful about Hollow, don't let them catch you off guard. With that sensing ability, as long as you're alert, you should be safe."

"Right," Ryan nodded. "Bye," he waved her off. As she was leaving, he couldn't help but admire that she was quite cute. A moment later he chuckled. She could easily kick his ass six ways from Sunday, plus she was dead.

Still, she was very cute.

Laughing to himself, Ryan stood up in the dawn light, deciding to head home before his parents woke and flipped out. Big day dawning.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2010)

With Akuma-

"Urgh..." He rubbed his chest, it was nearly completely purple. "Damn that hollow." He grumbled to himself. "I'll see it again and kick it's ass." Akuma ended up being moved to a private room.. due to issues he'd been causing when he hung around Togori for too long.... The nurses were beginning to get rather annoyed at the antics and decided to separate the two. 

"What the hell am i going to do... they said i can't leave for a week." He mumbled, he wanted to get out and start training again.... "My my, one of my students ended up in such a way." The head honcho of the academy showed up right at Akuma's door step. "The hell you want old man?" Akuma grumbled. "Well, I came to deliver some good news to you." He smiled and walked over to Akuma.

"What good news?" Akuma tilted his head. "Out of all the classes, you excelled GREATLY in the physical. You did extremely well in the real world exercises, but you always failed the kido." He sighed. "It's what has kept you from graduating this entire time you know." Akuma grumbled. "The news i wanted to deliver to you was this." He handed Akuma his exam paper with a D- written on it. "You didn't fail this time. You actually passed... just barely." The head smiled. "Congratulations Akuma, when you're healed, you can leave the academy!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 27, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> "OI! SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BASTARD!" Akuma shouted at Toshiro. "Don't forget who saved your ass! if it weren't for me saving you back there you'd be dead! SO SHOW SOME DAMNED RESPECT GOT IT!" He grumbled and turned back to Togomi. "So, you wanna become the kenpachi huh?" Togomi asked him. "More then anything obviously." Akuma smirked, it was the truth, he had nothing more that he wanted then to become the Kenpachi and take on the name and infamy.
> 
> ...



Toshiro whipped his head around, "YOU DA-.. Wha?!" He discovered that Akuma was fast asleep, "Impossible! That bastard fell asleep before I could give a good retort?!" This caused Yumikichi to giggle, dragging Toshiro's attention back to her. "What's so funny?" Yumkichi burst out laughing at that, then calmed herself, waving her hand casually, "Oh nothing, nothing, so, what division are you interested in kid?"

Toshiro blinked a little bit, then laid back on the bed, "The sixth division, I've always wanted to be in a place where the rules are laxed, that way it feels like I have some sort of freedom, like I'm not completely clinched under the rules of Soul Society." Yumikichi smirked, "Even though the Sixth Division is more wilder than the 11th division, we can't break all the rules of Soul Society." Toshiro frowned a little bit, "That's why I said not completely! Are you an airhead or something?" Yumikichi blinked, "Me, an airhead?? I don't recall being an airhead.." She looked around confusedly, causing Toshiro to slap his palm on his forehead, 'She is an airhead.. great.' Yumikichi giggled again, "It's kind of funny that you would call me that, anyways, I see potential in you kid, I hope we meet one day when you graduate, then I'll test your abilities." Toshiro looked at her, face passive once again, "You better be prepared, I won't go easy on you when I get out of the Academy."

As she took her leave, Toshiro laid back and closed his eyes, his headache had somehow gone away during the conversation. "Good, maybe now I can get some peace and quiet for a change." "Umm, Toshiro-san?" He opened his eyes to see the healer had returned looking at him, "What is it?" "Well, the extent of your injuries wasn't as serious as Akuma-san's, so you're free to go." Toshiro sighed, finally, he wanted to get out of this damn hospital, and healed up as soon as possible, that way he could finally get back to training, he'd have to work hard if he wanted to keep up with everyone, that much was just a given.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

It was getting on late, by the time Isis's Reiatsu had restored itself enough for her to move again. She groaned a little as she stood up. She had burned through all her reserves in order to take down that Hollow with as little damage to her as possible, yet it was still no big feat in the scheme of things.

She was still lagging behind.

The next time she wouldn't do something so stupid. She'd hold her Reiatsu inside herself, use it to reinforce her power. Yes, that was a much better idea. The fading light was casting an orange hue across the forest, and the blanket of natural Reishi across it was thickening. Hollow roamed more actively in the evening.

Isis thought for a moment. The strong ones would begin to lurk soon. Any of them could kill her no matter what she did. For all her arrogance, she wasn't going to fight a battle she'd die in without getting a single hit.

No, maybe it was time to fall back.

_"Shinigami~ I smell your fear!"_

She froze up. That was the voice of a Hollow, one which had snuck up on her without her even noticing. This was bad.

"Who's afraid?" she turned around to see nothing there. "I'm just worried about cleaning all your blood off my clothes."

_"Hehehehehe,"_ Isis froze completely at the feeling of a tongue on the back of her neck. _"You're so cute. I'll enjoy the taste of your soul."_

She spun around faster this time, and her hand wrapped around the tongue. With her full strength behind it, she hauled, and pulled the froglike Hollow completely out of the tree, causing it to hit the ground hard. She jumped back a few times and pointed her Zanpakutō right at it. There wouldn't be escaping from this one, not by the way it moved. It was kill or be killed.

"How strong are you?" Isis demanded, "I need to know."

"Strong enough, small one," it righted itself, standing on two legs, tongue waving back and forth, "strong enough."

"That wasn't," Isis planted a foot on the ground and surged forward, slashing at the Hollow who dodged simply by leaning back. "A very," she spun, slashing upwards this time, before stepping side-on and stabbing at the Hollow, who continued to sway from side to side, moving ever backwards. "Clear answer!" Isis jumped at brought her sword crashing right down towards its head.

The Hollow's tongue shot out of its mouth, faster than Isis had expected. She only blocked because her sword came down right into it. The force behind the ever extending tongue sent her flying backwards, pushing her through the trees. When she eventually stopped, she'd been blooded heavily by just the scraping of the branches.

The tongue waved back and forth, before wrapping around a tree trunk. Then the Hollow came flying, it's tongue retracting back into its mouth and pulling it forward. It crashed into the tree, and knocked it over.

_"Fun so fun I'm having so so so much fu~~~~n"_

"Keep talking," Isis muttered, righting herself, "I'm not done yet."

The frog shot its tongue at Isis again, who this time dodged and slashed at it. It was impossible to cut, however, and her sword bounced right off.

_"You're going to lo~~~se."_

Isis said nothing this time. She simply waited for the next attack, preparing to strike back.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> It was getting on late, by the time Isis's Reiatsu had restored itself enough for her to move again. She groaned a little as she stood up. She had burned through all her reserves in order to take down that Hollow with as little damage to her as possible, yet it was still no big feat in the scheme of things.
> 
> She was still lagging behind.
> 
> ...



"What the hell do you think you're doing, wasting time in a place like this?" Toshiro responded, just entering the battlefield. "What's this, you're having trouble with a Hollow of this level, eh?" The Hollow turned to look at Toshiro, and smirked a little bit. "Another Shinigami has appeared~~!" Toshiro kept a passive look on his face. "Tch, you dumbass, I don't have time to be messing around with weaklings like you." The Hollow laughed a little bit, "Don't have time~~ to be messing around ~~ with weaklings like me? Gyhahahahaha~~ You're the one who's about to get toasted!" With that said, the Hollow charged straight at Toshiro, however he jumped to the side, landing nimbly on his feet. He had regained a good deal of his reflexes back after being healed, and his Reiatsu was at full.

"Ho~~ That's pretty impressive, punk, but you're going to have to do ~~ a lot more than that ~~ to beat me ~~ Hohoho!" The Hollow charged at Toshiro again, however this time he held out his finger, "Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, White Lightning!" Instead of one bolt of Lightning firing from his finger, this time he was able to fire two consecutive bolts at once, the Hollow dodged the first one, however he was hit by the second one, which knocked him back, and away from Isis, preventing her from being dragged into the fight. Toshiro pulled out his Katana, and charged forward, swinging it down, however the Hollow managed to move out of the way at the last second, it sent a fist at him, managing to knock him back, however he righted himself in time.

"Tch, not bad for a damn Hollow, unfortunately, I don't have time to play around very much." The Hollow laughed again, "Don't have time ~~ to play arooound?" The Hollow cooed, "Hahahahaha ~~ You're very funny ~~ Punk." The Hollow charged forward again, however Toshiro held out his hand this time, "Dark Moon, shining with empty light. Glow a sudden brightness; unleash an unyielding darkness! Hadou #10, Crescent Scythe!" A scythe like Reiatsu flew out of his hand, and straight towards the Hollow, however the Hollow had managed to dodge at the last second. "Gyahahaha ~~ Good attacks, but they won't-" He stopped in his tracks when he saw Toshiro was above him, coming down at him, hand held up "First rule of combat, never take your eyes off the enemy! Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement! Hadou #6, Third Spin!" A wheel of Reiatsu shot out at the Hollow, slamming straight into him, and leaving a long line on his back, "Gyaah~~!!" The Hollow yelled, "This is over!" Toshiro slammed his Katana down into the wound he created, and cut straight through it, causing the Hollow's form to begin to dissipate, and release the soul's it had absorbed.

"Tch, that bastard was actually a bit troublesome." He turned to look at Isis, "So, did you really come all the way out here, just to beat up a couple of Hollow?" A smirk formed on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

Isis stared at Toshiro. She was well aware her Reiatsu may be such that she could fight again, but it was still below full. Still, even then, the difference she was seeing hurt. Compared to their fight of only a few days ago, the outcome would be very different this time.

It tore something in her.

"I would have been fine," she muttered, turning to the direction of Seireitei. She began to head off, not caring for anything else. Dark mutterings began to play out in her head, emerging from some place unknown to her. Urging her to violence and bloodlust. She stifled the voice, and walked on.

"I hate this," she stared at her hand, trying to feel her Reiatsu, failing to find her strength. "I really really do."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira looked over at her aunt to know if she could stay or if she had to leave. Miyuki walked over to Kazen and strated to gently stroke him. She looked over at Akira.

"I'm sorry Akira, but my niece needs to go back to her room so her doctor can examine her again. Though when she's done, I don't mind if she comes back to visit you some more," Miyuki said as she stroked Kazen. Mira got up off the end of the bed to stand up.

"I'll see you later Akira," Mira said in a sweet manner. Mira then left to go back to her room. Miyuki followed her niece, then stopped at the doorway and turned to face Akira.

"Oh Akira, if you need help taking care of Kazen while you recooperating in the hospital, I'd be willing to help. I know how to handle pets since I own a Japanese Chin and a Ragdoll," Miyuki offered to Akira. 


*Hueco Mundo*

After walking some more, Helena had finally drfted off into a light sleep. Lenore conitinued to look around for more food for her and her newfound friend. She made she to walk at rate that didn't disturb Helena.

'Hmmm....I wonder if we'll run into any threats out here?' Lenore thought as she walked. She knew with Helena sleeping, it could put them more at a risk. Though, if anyone attacked, Lenore would be ready.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis stared at Toshiro. She was well aware her Reiatsu may be such that she could fight again, but it was still below full. Still, even then, the difference she was seeing hurt. Compared to their fight of only a few days ago, the outcome would be very different this time.
> 
> It tore something in her.
> 
> ...



"Uhh.. was it something I did?" Toshiro blinked a little bit, why had she suddenly gotten that gloomy look on her face? He couldn't wrap his head around it, he'd defeat the Hollow, hadn't he? Why wasn't she happy about that, she was alive, right? Toshiro's eyes widened as he'd remember what she told him about the 11th division's mantra back during the fight with Akuryu. "Tch, what the hell was I thinking, eh? I shouldn't have jumped into that fight until she fell uncoscious."

He sighed, and slumped his head, and decided not to follow after her, he'd decided for himself that she probably didn't feel like talking right now, nor would she care to, he'd suddenly realized that he still had a pretty decent Reiatsu pool going. "What the hell? Was that Hollow really that damn week? Shouldn't it have been much stronger? That was far too easy." Toshiro's eyes widened, and a smirk formed on his face, "I've got it then, tomorrow I'll train with Isis, by then she should be feeling better, I can apologize, and we could put this whole thing behind us." Toshiro nodded, he would go through with that plan, it was much better than chasing after her tonight. He waited a little while longer, then decided to head back into Seireitei himself, he'd need rest, tomorrow was going to be a hell of a day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2010)

"Yo, boss, had enough of the Shinigami life already?"

Isis looked up in surprise to see Keena, one of the girls she had been looking after when she'd ruled over the 73rd Southern Rukongai District. Which is where she was right now. She looked around in nostalgia, happy at the sight. Here she had been strong, none had opposed her.

Then her happiness faded. It wasn't everyone elses' fault that she couldn't keep up any more. It was her own. She had a weakness she couldn't find, and it was sapping her strength and willpower.

"Just stopping by, Keen," she waved at the girl. Isis had had the strength to beat down anyone in this district who tried to get in her way. By merit of that, she quickly took over the various gangs, dispersing them and settling disputes. She wasn't the type to lead though, which is why she had gone straight to the Shinigami Academy the moment she had the chance.

"You should stay with us tonight," Keena waved, "come on, for old times sake?"

Isis thought for a while and then nodded. Yeah, she'd stay with what makeshift family she had. Maybe that would bring some spiritual healing. Maybe.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akira-

He watched the two leave the room and sighed, once more he was alone with the dog and he was worried about what Kazen might start saying. "Hello~ Again~~" the nurse poked her head in. "I saw your girlfriend and her auntie going back to her room~" she teased. "She's not my girlfriend..." Akira grumbled, he'd gotten tired of explaining that fact to his Dog... he didn't want to keep explaining it to the nurse too.

"Oh well! Anyways, onto what i'm here for~" she smiled. "It's been a day since the explosion and i wanted to get a check up on your leg since you seem to be healing so quickly." She smiled. "What about the blood tests? What did they show?" Akira questioned. "AAaattually...." The nurse sweatdropped. "Somehow, everything was normal and your body is functioning properly and at the level it should be... which makes me a bit more concerned at the unnatural speed of your healing." 

She walked over to Akira and unfolded a wheelchair from the closet. "Now then~~ time for the X-rays!" she smiled. "RUFF!" Kazen barked. "oh~~ puppy can come too!" She smiled. "Great...." Akira sighed and was lead off to get a few X-rays and quickly led back to his room. "It wont take long! please wait for the results!" She smiled and rushed off. "I wonder, just how quickly did his body heal!?" She wondered, The X-rays were done electronically, while she could read them on the computer or print them out for the doctor.

"W...what the hell!?" She looked at his ribs, they were cracked before and now they were healed, the same with his leg! his arm was still broken, but no longer needed the metal contraption. "What...what happened!?" her jaw dropped. "This is amazing! an amazing recover!" she stood up and plugged a usb stick into the computer, downloading his X-rays she rushed off to the doctor to show him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

The morning was wearing on, and Ryan had gotten out of the house again. Most of his thoughts had been on the Shinigami, Liana, and what she had told him. It was interesting. But he couldn't help but wonder what sort of world he had been thrust into.

His thoughts drifted to those of his schoolmates still in hospital. Perhaps they were developing strange powers too?

Resolving to go visit them, Ryan headed off to the hospital. When he reached the building, however, he realised he couldn't think of anyone to go visit. So he loitered around outside for a while, waiting to see someone he recognised. 

While he waited, he listened for the whistles, to try and see if someone with power would emerge.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n and the ice wolf crashed into each other in midair, a massive explosion of fire and frost echoing out. The two slammed down onto the back of the Hollow snake, snarling and clawing at each other, their auras in perfect competition. The reiatsu they were emitting was having a suction effect, pulling reishi from the slain Hollow around them into their bodies, giving them further strength.
> 
> Down below, in the middle of the Reishi bath, V?li pulled another Hollow off his spines.
> 
> ...



The remains of the snake Hollow was all but gone now, the scavengers slinking away, V?li feeding on the bodies he had collected, and R?n duelling with the ice wolf.

"Aggressive woman," it snarled, carefully circling her, "You should lie down and let the chill take you."

"Stupid mongrel," R?n growled back, circling it at the same time, "I'll burn you to ash."

The two had gotten rather talkative during their fight, rare for either. It seemed they truly brought out the best in each other.

Or the worst, depending on who you asked.

The two took off, leaving a streak of fire and ice across the sand. They smashed together and apart, their auras of flame and frost competing as the two tried to take each other down with a deadly bite.

It was an absolute stalemate. The two were diametric opposites in power with equal strength. One would never hold the advantage over the other. They both knew it. It was just that neither wished to admit it, or let this battle come to an end.

The ground shifted beneath them as they rolled about, trying to overpower the other, and a Huge Hollow burst out of the sands, snapping and snarling. R?n and the wolf sprung in equal directions, before leaping at the Hollow. With burning flame and brutal chill on either side, the Hollow tried to fight them off, but for every movement it made to stop one, the other advanced two steps. Soon enough, they'd torn the Hollow completely down its middle.

They ate silently, quickly polishing it off, before going back to stare at one another. And then, for the moment, under a truce of enmity and drained Reiatsu, they each turned and slinked off in opposite directions.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akira-

"How are you doing son?" the doctor walked into the room smiling. "I'm doing fine doctor..." Akira commented. "And that's what we believe too!" The doctor laughed and held up two X-ray slides, holding them up to the light for Akira. "You see this? this is your leg, Here's when you first came in." He showed Akira two small hairline fractures in his leg, then showed the most recent X-ray. "Here is the current one, Notice anything different?" The doctor looked down at Akira. "The... black squiggly lines gone?" 

The doctor nodded. "Yes, This tells us that your leg has healed a wound that takes weeks, in a matter of a day." He looked down amazed at Akira. "It's honestly, truly amazing! I can't help but be excited! Now, about your arm. You had many bad breaks in it and that's why we had to give you a metal brace to make sure you didn't move it around, don't worry, there's no metal in your arm." He laughed. "But, when we removed the brace to do X-rays we found, your arms breaks have reduced in size! Truly remarkable!"

Akira blinked. "So...what's it mean?" he asked. "We'll be removing your cast on your leg and the brace on your arm today. You'll be able to go home!" He smiled at Akira. "So... i wont, be stuck here?" Akira asked. "Nope, you'll be free to go.. though i can't say as much for some of the students.." He sighed. "We'll be busy for a few weeks here dealing with the aftermath." the doctor rubbed the back of his head. "Ah, Well, Anyways... good luck Akira!" He smiled and left the room. "I...can leave today huh..." Akira looked out the window.

With Akuma-

"I freaking graduated..." He thought to himself. "I can't believe it... Two days in this place! I GRADUATED!" He shouts. "I'm a real shinigami... A freakin real shinigami!" He grinned, sitting up and forcing himself out of bed. "ALRIGHT! GET ME OUT OF HERE!" He laughed, trying to get to the door, his body shaking horribly. "I feel fine... I can move on my own!" He laughed and as he threw open the door and tried to leave, he bumped into two somethings that were rather soft. "Eh...?" He blinked, looking up from his location he saw a rather tall woman with wild blue hair and pink eyes looking down at him. "You...'re.... The... Kenpachi!?" Akuma's jaw dropped further into her chest. 


A few minutes earlier with Torobi-

"So, are you feeling better?" Kenpachi had walked into his room. "Yes Ma'am." On Kenpachi's back was her rather large Scythe she always carried around. "That's good, you need to get back to work quickly." She turned her back on him. "Don't die like the rest of the wimps out there!" She ordered. "Hey Captain, I have a story for you." Torobi smirked. "A story?" She turned her head to him. "A student, who fought a hollow and chased it away." He grinned. "I like the sound of this story." Kenpachi grinned.

After explaining what had happened with Akira, Kenpahi could feel her blood boiling. "So... this is the type of person that wants to challenge me?" She grinned largely. "Then, I guess i'll pay him a visit!" She laughed and headed out the door. "Good luck, Akuma...."

Currently-

"You're Seinaru Akuma?" She looked down at him. "Your taller then i thought.... Six... eleven?" He tilted his head. "Close." Kenpachi responds and removes the scythe from her back, in a flash Akuma ducks and watches the walls all around him get cut. "What the hell kind of strength is that!?" He thought to himself. "GOOD INSTINCTS!" She laughed and kicked his chest. "GUH!" Akuma flew backward and slammed into the wall. "Oh, and I only kicked you lightly!" she laughed. "Damn...bitch.." Akuma reached for his Katana....."SHIT!" His eyes widened. "They...took it from me...." 

"COME ON!" Kenpachi ran towards him. "Damn it... oh well, i like using my hands more!" He stood up and threw a punch towards Kenpachi's face, however his hand was caught just before it reached her. "Good!" Kenpachi laughed and dropped Akuma's hand. "I like your style! not afraid to rush in and break down the barriers!" She grinned. "You lookin to join the 11th division? I heard you wanted to kill me." Akuma rubbed his wrist, the bitch grabbed it pretty hard and for a momeny, he'd forgotten just how much he'd hurt. "Yeah... I am.." Akuma commented. "Then heal your wounds and come to me when your better."

Kenpachi threw her haori on and walked out Akuma's door, afterward, Akuma fell to the floor. "d...damn... body aches..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akuryu-

“Urghh.. that damned shinigami.” He grumbled to himself, walking through the sands of Hueco mundo. “You haven’t shut up about this guy for three days.” Joryoku sighed. “SHUT THE HELL UP!” Akuryu shouts, He’d been less crazed lately and more pissed. “I let that shinigami live and now I’m regretting it!” He grumbled. “Damn I should have killed him when I had the chance…” He clenched his fist. “I’ll destroy him when I get the chance.” He kicked some sand and suddenly. BOOOMM!!! Four large figures dropped down from the sky. “BWAHAHAHAH!!!” they laughed and leaned in towards Akuryu. “HEY! WE’RE THE GREAT FOUR KINGS!” they announce.

“Kaze! Ho! Tsuchi! Ame!” The four all had different looks to them, one had a body that appeared to be rock and a bulls mask, one had a green body with wind like designs on it’s skin, another blue with tears rolling down it’s mask and one red with orange flames around it’s fists. “I’m not in the mood for games that weaklings have come up with.” Akuryu continued to walk forward. “WHY ARE YOU PISSING THEM OFF!?” Joryoku whispered in a rather irritated tone. “SHUT UP!” Akuryu began creating dolls from his body.

“I’m so tired of these damned weaklings!” He shouts. “HOW BOUT I SEND YOU TO HELL!!! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!” The dolls began to spin around Akuryu wildly. “W…what the hell!?” The four hollow stepped back. “What is he doing!?” One of the dolls whizzes past Ame and cracks it’s mask. “GUAH!” Ame grabs her mask and cries out. “You’re worthless!” Akuryu sends four more crashing into her gut, chest and arm, knocking the hollow to the ground. 

“Now die!” Akuryu sends dolls flying at the other three. “Fuuufuuufuuu.” Kaze laughs, creating a blade of wind that cuts the dolls in half, Tsuhi throws punches and shatters the dolls into shards and Ho burns the dolls to ash. “You see! We’re stronger then you fool!” Kaze laughed. “Doll crush. Doll spike.” Akuryu turned his back, the pieces of dolls that Kaze cut in half began to stack up In front and behind him. “what!?” The two pillars of half dolls flew towards him, breaking apart and slamming into his body as they tried to reform. 

With Tsuchi however, the shards of the dolls flew at him like needles and pierced his rock like body with ease. “G…guah….” He coughed and dropped to his knees along with Kaze. “You think you can beat me?” Ho asked Akuryu created more dolls and let them connect together, standing about five feet from Ho he looked at his eyes. “Doll train.” Sending the dolls flying towards the hollow. “SANITY CRUSH!” releasing the purple energy, he stops his defense long enough for doll train to shatter Ho’s mask. “I’ll feast on your souls for annoying me!” He shouted and began his feast.

With Akira-

The doctor had come back again and removed the cast on his leg, as well as the brace on his arm. “How does it feel?” The doctor smiled. “It feels better.” Akira commented, moving his left arm up and down and standing up on his leg. “Good, We were able to get a hold of your guardians, they seemed busy, but your sister brought down some clothes for you.” He handed Akira a black shirt with the words “Birdhouse!” On it, a pair of baggy cargo pants and some vans shoes. “Thanks.” Akira accepted the clothes and put them on the bed. “She also brought this leash for your dog.” Akira nodded and put the leash down.

“I suppose I’ll leave you alone to change now! Good luck out there Akira!” the doctor waved as he left the room, closing the door behind him. “Real clothes again.” Akira changed as quick as he could, with only one useable hand it was kind of difficult. “Master, how come humans shed their coats so much?” Kazen tilted his head. “These are clothes, kind of like the stuff my brothers try to put on you.” Kazen coward in fear. “Please… never leave me alone with them…” He cried out. “I wont.” Akira pat Kazen’s head.

“Want to go for a walk?” He asked, putting the leash on Kazen’s collar. “YEAH!!! MASTER’S FREE TO GO HOME!!!” Kazen cheered and jumped into the air. “Alright, alright, come on let’s go.” Akira sighed and lead the dog out of the hospital, It was nice to finally be able to get out. But he questioned just what would he do now. He had some kind of weird ability and if Mira had one too then obviously others had it. But just what was it and what was the point of it? “There’s too many things to question.” He let out a sigh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

Ryan looked up as the doors to the hospital opened. A dark haired teen was emerging, leading a dog.

"Yo," Ryan waved, standing up, "You're from school, aren't you? I've seen you around. Congratulations on healing up."

Ryan wandered over to him.

~~~

Váli poked the sleeping Rán with his long nose, trying to wake her. The battle between Gillian was drawing close to where she was resting, and he'd rather they got out of there.

Rán woke up after a while, and was instantly bristling at the Reiatsu from the fight. Váli flattened his spines, and Rán grabbed him by the scruff of the neck, able to move him faster carrying him than if he were walking.

She tore off, heading out across the desert. The Gillian were too busy fighting amongst themselves to notice smaller Hollow, so she was quickly able to gain distance. They were entering hilly territory, large sand dunes which created valleys of shadow in between them. Rán put Váli down and went on the defensive, lighting flames on her body.

She had to be ready for an attack from any side.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akuryu/Joryoku 

Akuryu wiped the blood from his mouth, the meal was delicious and he shared some with his follower. ?So..what will you do now?? Joryoku asked. ?We?ll continue forward.? Akuryo looked down at his hands. ?I feel? strange?? He thought. ?Stranger then normal.. hehehe?.? He grinned, his power almost felt like it was overflowing, he could even tell that he?d grown two more feet in size. ?You seem? stronger..? Joryoku commented, Her body had grown larger as well though. Still, she wasn?t as close to the next form as Akuryu, she could sense it.. just how close he was to becoming something more?

?Let?s go find us a good one!? Akuryu laughed as he trekked through the sand. The world was his now, he was back to his old self. Fighting and crushing those pathetic examples of hollow made him feel all the better. ?I question whether or not this is a real plan.? Joryoku sighed and followed behind Akuryu. ?There?s a strong one?? A hollow watched the two from behind a rock. ?His scent is delicious?.?  The hollow licked it?s mask and it?s body slowly faded away, leaving nothing but foot prints in the sand below him. 

?So, what do you plan to do when you become a Vasto Lorde.? Joryoku asked. ?What~~ sit matter~? Akuryu called out. ?I never had the need for plans! See if you make a plan and it fails, then the plan was bad and you feel sad! But if you have no plan then there is no way to get upset when things don?t go according to plan!? He grinned. ?You see, I?m just a man who wonders the world, I see what I can do and what happens if I do this? I wouldn?t know what to do with the result of a plan, I simply do things!? He laughed loudly, suddenly though his shoulder began to bleed.

?Eh`?? He turned behind him to see nothing. ?Something hurt me~~ but I see nothing~~? He spun around and threw out his hand, grabbing an invisible foe. ?Oh? I caught something interesting.? Joryoku flew into the air quickly. ?I?ll stay out of this one I think.? She thought to herself. ?Urgh?.let?me go?.? The invisible hollow shouted. ?I think I?ll keep you actually!? Akuryu laughed and began to press down harder on the location he?d grabbed. ?I KIND OF LIKE THIS SITUATION! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!?


With Akira-


"Forgive me... but i have to go..." He walked past the kid, he didn't feel much like talking at the moment, too much shock to even consider now... He'd actually made a friend, Too weird, He gained super powers? Weirder, His dog might have gained them too... The world he knew was shaken and he needed time to acclimate to his new surroundings, his new life, his new world! Just what the hell was he going to do about it all.. it was too much, too much at one time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

"Hey now, not cool," Ryan stepped after teen, talking to his back. "I come to say hi to my fellow classmates who've been injured, and I get snubbed right at the door. Wouldn't that makes you feel bad? Besides," Ryan sampled the strange whistle that came from Akira, a noise like the rush through a grassy field, "You have powers too, don't you?"

~~~

Rán snarled as a large snapping mouth exploded from the sand, snarling in all directions and trying to swallow her whole. It was quite a large Hollow head, but when she backed away, it didn't seem willing to come any further out of the giant dune.

Rán smiled darkly, identifying a weakness already. She was fast, speed was the name of her game. So quickly running in a half circle, she leaped up and landed on the back of the dune, her Blaze Burst running up to full power. Using the flame, she began to excavate, entering the hill of sand. The Hollow head began to snarl and snap, trying to pull itself back inside the dune and fight back.

Tearing noises emerged, and the sand began to shift, glowing red. A few moments later, a very large Hollow head with a tiny body, four stumpy limbs carrying it, burst out of the dune, Rán on its back, tearing into it.

Váli watched in amusement as the Hollow ran back and forth, trying to shake its attacked off. Eventually Rán ripped its neck open, and the head fell from the body. Joining her, Váli shared her meal.

A vulture Hollow circled overhead.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey now, not cool," Ryan stepped after teen, talking to his back. "I come to say hi to my fellow classmates who've been injured, and I get snubbed right at the door. Wouldn't that makes you feel bad? Besides," Ryan sampled the strange whistle that came from Akira, a noise like the rush through a grassy field, "You have powers too, don't you?"



Akira stopped for a moment, remember what he had said to Mira a little while back......





> Isn't it best to just leave well enough alone and forget the event happened, to continue living on like a normal human being?"


 "What are you talking about?" He shook his head. "I can barely remember what happened... i was hit by something and my arm was broken. What powers would i have?" He let out a sigh and continued to walk forward. He wanted to live like a normal human being, not a freak, not a weirdo... he always wanted to just be a normal person...

With Akuryu-

"You damned... annoyance!" the voice shouted. "Sorry, But i don't fear crappy comebacks~~" Akuryu laughed, though soon his laughter stopped when he realized his hand had been cut from his body. "W...what?" He looked down, blood sprayed out from the wound for a bit before it sealed. "GUAH!" He grabbed his wrist and dropped back. "I told you to let me go." The hollow became visible, It's body was long, It had eight legs, the rear of his body looked like a scorpion and it's tail had a sharp blade on it. 

However, the waist up he appeared as a normal person with a skull like mask. "I see..." Akuryu  smirked. "An interesting breed you are!" He laughed. "I removed your hand, Don't laugh at me!" The hollow thrust it's tail at Akuryu. "What does a scorpion~" Akuryu flipped backward. "HAVE TO DO WITH TURNING~~~ INVISIBLE~~" he shouts, firing dolls from his body at the hollow, however the tail cuts them in half and then pierces all of them so that they stay on his tail.

"I watched your fight! I know your powers!" He laughed. "Oooh~" Akuryu tilted his head. "Fairy bomb!" dust began to fall down on the Hybrid hollow. "What?!" He looked up to see Joryoku dropping some odd powder on his body. "What the hell do you think this will do!?" Akuryu smirked. "I avoided the damage~ by making dolls~ what will you do?" He tilted his head. "What do you---" BOOOM!!!! the dust ignited into a large explosion of fired. "Truly, a helpful ability." Akuryu nodded.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

"Okay, fine," Ryan raised his hands, "I was trying to be friendly, but you're obviously not interested. So here's a hint I've learned since yesterday. There's things out there called Hollow, which are attracted to anyone with power. So even if you do nothing, sooner or later one's going to come after you. And if you don't have the strength or determination to beat it, it'll eat your soul, yeah. I've tangled with two so far, and nearly died to both, I got saved by people who already had powers. So you should think twice before going at it alone. If you're caught and you're not ready, you're dead."

Ryan turned around, making to head back to the hospital and check for anyone else. But he moved slowly, listening to the sound of Akira's Reiatsu, waiting to see what he would do next.

~~~

The high pitched scream of the vulture Hollow stunned Rán momentarily. She looked straight up, to see it divebombing her and Váli. Váli bristled with spikes, two shooting themselves at the bird, who gracefully turned, curving around them as it continued to dive. Rán snarled and shifted her Blaze Burst to unleash flames upwards, but the bird cried loudly again, and a blast of wind snuffed out the flames.

Rán jumped back as the blast hit the ground, blowing sand in all directions. The less nimble Váli was hit by the impact, harming him significantly. He rolled into a ball and raised his spines, hoping that would prove enough of a defense.

The Vulture looked at him, and was about to scream another wind blast, before Rán jumped right onto its back. She hung on, wrapping her claws around it as it swung through the air, raising her Blaze Burst more and more. The fire was beginning to catch, and the vulture freaking out. It successfully threw Rán off by flipping over in mid air, and then rapidly spun around, using its wind abilities to blow the fire off it.

Rán stared up at it as it stopped spinning. The two locked eyes, challenging one another. Then it flew down to Rán as she jumped up at it. Slamming into one another, they turned end over end, fire and wind in competition. For Rán, who had her back paws braced against the vulture's stomach, she was just waiting for the right moment.

The vulture saw her distracted and bit into her shoulder, causing Rán to yowl loudly, and slam her legs down, sending it flying to the ground below. Right onto the raised spikes of Váli. Impaled in an instant, the vulture Hollow was unable to do anything as Rán landed and tore a wing off, feasting on it. Váli himself uncurled, and dumped the bird on the ground, tearing the other wing off.

The two ate once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Okay, fine," Ryan raised his hands, "I was trying to be friendly, but you're obviously not interested. So here's a hint I've learned since yesterday. There's things out there called Hollow, which are attracted to anyone with power. So even if you do nothing, sooner or later one's going to come after you. And if you don't have the strength or determination to beat it, it'll eat your soul, yeah. I've tangled with two so far, and nearly died to both, I got saved by people who already had powers. So you should think twice before going at it alone. If you're caught and you're not ready, you're dead."
> 
> Ryan turned around, making to head back to the hospital and check for anyone else. But he moved slowly, listening to the sound of Akira's Reiatsu, waiting to see what he would do next.



Akira just continued to walk forward. "Come on Kazen, the guys crazy." The dog nodded and the two walked off, they would ignore the boy. Hollows? Beasts? Eat your soul? There was too much stuff that sounded out there and he didn't see a reason to be looking into it at the moment. Akira just wanted to go home, take a shower and go to bed.. It was far too hectic a day for him and he hadn't even heard the news yet... The number of students that died in the accident was 458, leaving 442 alive... Over half the student body was killed in an instant and Akira didn't even know...

With Akuryu-

"Gguh...." The inbred hollow coughed. "What... kind of power was that...?" His regular body was damaged but his scorpion part was fine. "Oh, So i can see which part of you is weakest!" Akuryu laughed. "No, this one is mine." Joryuko landed on the scorpions back. "Haha! WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT WILL STOP ME!?" He was about to turn when his tail was driven into his chest. "G..guhh..." The hollows blood poured out it's mask. "What...?" Spirit strings covered his body. "I have two powers, Fairy dust and Spirit strings." She commented. "The second, is more dangerous." She jumped off the hollows body. "Let's feast." Akuryu grinned. "Indeed."

With Akuma-

"I see... the level difference between Kenpachi and myself." He clenched his fists and huffed loudly. "My body aches and i can tell... She is the real deal... a true beast from hell..." He grinned. "I want to experience.. a thrill like that again..." He slowly stood up and laughed. "But... i better get back to bed..." He thought to himself. "I need to heal.. I need to focus all my power on healing!" He thought to himself and laid down in bed, He closed his eyes and swore he would focus all his spirit on healing his body.. He wouldn't wake until his wounds were gone. The Doctors gave him a week, He gave himself Three days!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2010)

Ryan sighed and sat back down on the bench outside the hospital. It wasn't his fault if it was hard to believe, he'd heard enough of the whistle to know the kid had powers. He'd given a warning and tried to be friendly. It was his own fault if he did something stupid next.

Still, he'd wait to see whether anyone else was leaving. He wanted to see if any of his friends were there, but he had no idea who had died and who hadn't. Strangely enough, it didn't really shake him. He wondered why that was.

Wondered and waited.

~~~

Isis awoke feeling refreshed, fully restored at last. She'd spent the night with Keena and co, and was much more relaxed for a break from all her training.

As she awoke, she reached out for her Zanpakutō, wrapping her hand around it. The surge of Reiatsu that suddenly emanated caught her by surprise, and she was forced to struggle with her power for a few moments before calming it down. In shock, she looked at the curved blade, the blue black hilt pattern, the new feeling of Reiatsu that pulsed inside it.

No longer a mere Asuachi. A Zanpakutō. Her Zanpakutō. Isis laughed. She laughed and felt absolute happiness. She felt the pulse of her Zanpakutō, a part of her soul, in connection with her. And it felt so good, she could almost imagine she was floating through the air. She had grown stronger. All her work wasn't a lie. She was going to make it through.

Laughing as she stood, she regained her Reiatsu. Her Zanpakutō was tempering it, condensing it. No longer as wild. It wouldn't hit with such sudden strength, but it would lend Isis more skill and power in the long run. She was happy.

"Toshiro," she thought to herself, having sensed his power the day before. He must be close too. That would explain it. Maybe he even had and she hadn't noticed. This transformation had made her more. Isis nodded to herself, and headed off, back to the academy. One final stretch of training and she'd get there.

This she knew.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Urgh?? He woke up, Two days he?d been asleep. ?Damn, that feels good.? He thought to himself, his body had made a quick comeback and he wasn?t even sure how. ?You seem to be doing better.? A red headed nurse walked in. ?Yeah, I feel fine.? Akuma jumped out of bed and threw off his shirt. ?Where?s my clothes now?? He went digging through some drawers. ?You?re a shinigami now. ?The nurse responded. ?Your uniform is over there.? She pointed at a chair near the door. ?Thanks.? Akuma walked over and threw off the rest of his clothes, The nurse turning her head away embarrassed. 

  ?Alright! All done!? The nurse turned, Akuma was dressed in the traditional shinigami garb. ?Now, where?s my sword?? He asked. ?Here.? The nurse handed him a blade, it seemed to be rather long? quite a bit longer then most normal blades. When he unsheathed it, the blade was not as thick either, it was more like a long kitchen knife then a true katana? Something made for speed and distance. The guard of the blade took on a four point star formation and the handle was solid black. 

  ?Uhh.. im damned sure this isn?t mine? My blade was normal? had a red handle..? He commented. ?We label all the blades that come in here Sir, That blade is yours.? She smiled. ?It must have reacted to that surge of spirit you gave it during the hollow fight and evolved into a Zanpakto.? Akuma looked down. ?So, this things got a soul now huh?? He smirked. ?I wish you the best of luck.? The nurse bowed. ?See yah.? Akuma put the blade at his waist and walked out of the 4th divisions barracks. Today, Today he was a true shinigami. ?11th division, I?m on my way.?


    With Akuryu-

  ?Urgh?? He gripped his chest. ?What is it!?? Joryoku rushed over to him. ?My body.. it feels? strange?? He coughed, he could feel something turning inside his body. It felt as if he was going to vomit or explode. His body was burning, his blood was like acid in his veins. ?URGRAH!!!? he shouted, he could feel bits of him starting to burn, his spirit body cracking. ?What?s wrong!?? ?GUAH!? Akuryu?s body began to release a powerful blast of spirit energy. ?GUAH!!!? He screams, the sand of hueco mundo being blown away from his body.

  ?NNNNNGGGHHHAAA!!!? His body began to shake, the cracks growing and breaking away releasing beams of light from his body. ?NNGRUAH!!!? He placed both hands on in his mouth gripping both halves of his jaw. ?GRAH!!!? HE began to pull away until his mask shattered and his body exploded in a black and purple energy. The energy rocketed into the sky forming a black pillar. ?What? is that?? Joryoku stood in shock. ?Nnng?? The black mass began to take a form of a large beast.

  The first to form were legs with white boots, then arms with white hands and the mask was last. The mask remained the same, no nose, no teeth simply looking like a helmet with eight slits for seeing. ?Urrgghh?? Akuryo looked down, ?BWAHAHAHA!!! I EVOLVED!? I GREW!? THIS IS A GREAT FEELING!? He stepped forward and could hardly balance. He was slow and he was big, but there was something else? He was strong!


----------



## Kenju (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei watched in awe as the lights and letters flashed inside the screen of the machine. It took him awhile to stop dazing off, "I couldn't have done that right?" He asked the invisible girl in the room who was probably as surprised as he was, "yea,..I think I did!...How did you do that Mr. Prince!?" Kyohei scratched the back of his head as he heard the female call him a prince yet again, "to be honest, I have no idea at all." The boy then looked down at his hands and noticed that it was similar to that time before in the room, "whatever it was it seems like its gone....for now." 

A transparent little girl in a pink shirt walked up to the boy and looked at his hands, "are you some sort of magical prince?" Kyohei sighed and tried to explain to her, "alright, I'm not a-" He fell back in complete shock having noticed that he could see her, "hey, how did you just appear out of nowhere!" The girl looked amazed as well, "you can see me now!?" They then both noticed something different from before...

The girls mother was calm and peaceful, "my mommy! she....she doesn't look like shes in pain anymore!" The girl's eyes became watery and eventually began to give tears of joy, "thank you, Mr.Prince!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 28, 2010)

With Akira-

He walked his dog past the school, the rubble was pretty bad and cops were still poking around. ?This is terrible?? Akira thought to himself. The school was in ruins and they were only closing it two weeks? That seemed like such a short time. ?I wonder, do they think we are incapable of feeling grief..? Akira sighed and looked down at the ground. ?Master, it?s ok?? Kazen nudged Akira with his nose. ?Come on, let?s go home master?? Akira nodded. ?Right, it?s probably better we go home?? He sighed and the two began to walk once more.

Akira?s home was a three story house; the family that adopted him was rather well off and could afford the finer things. Though they were not so well off that they could afford everything, just enough to make themselves rather happy and plump. The car port was empty, telling him that the family was out at the moment. ?Sigh?? Akira made his way inside; his sister had snuck a key into his pants pocket for him. She was the one he was closest too of his three siblings. 

Opening the door Akira found a note on the inside. ?Akira, we went out to Daizoman, you know, that sushi place. The hospital called to tell us you were coming home so we went to celebrate. There?s some food in the fridge, try to make something healthy. Love- Mom and Dad.? Akira let out a long sigh. ?So, they left me again huh?? He shook his head and put the note down on the table as he made his way to the rather large fridge. ?Master? can we have meat?? Kazen sat at the table. ?Sure Kazen?? Akira sighed..


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Toshiro had just arrived back at his home in Seireitei, only to be greeted by someone calling out his name. He turned around to see who it was, and discovered that it was person running the Academy. "Yo, Toshiro, I have a pleasant surprise for you." Toshiro's face didn't change, a pleasant surprise from the head master of the Academy himself? "What's this surprise you're referring to?" "Well, here you go, take a look at this." He handed Toshiro a paper, and as Toshiro looked over it, he realized that he received a D+ in the Kidou section, while having gotten half decent grades on everything else. "You can't mean.." The head master nodded, "Yep, you've passed the Kidou class, and thus you've graduated the Academy, well, I'll leave you to think about that." The Head Master made his leave, and Toshiro continued to stare at the paper, before a smirk formed on his face, followed by a small laughter, then louder laughter, which would've woken up a town. "I don't believe it, I actually graduated this place, now I can get the hell out of here!"

Toshiro decided he would head back out to Rukongai. His makeshift uncle would want to hear of this news, and Toshiro hadn't talked to him in a while anyway. He traversed the streets of Rukongai easily, "Man, he's going to so surprised when he hears this." As he continued to traverse the streets, he startled a couple of people who yelled at him, but he didn't care one bit, he arrived at his destination, slightly out of breath from having ran so fast. He knocked on the door, and an old man opened it up. He looked Toshiro over for a moment, before widening his eyes, "T-Toshiro?!" "Yeah, old man, it's me, do you mind if I come in?" The old man nodded, "Of course, you're always welcomed here, but what brings you here so late at night?" "This!" Toshiro nearly shouted with glee as he thrust the paper into the old man's hands. The old man looked down at it, and his widened with shock, before he smiled. "I see, so you graduated, huh?" Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Yes, Izuna, I graduated!" Izuna smirked at him, "Come, come, from the look on your face, I bet you have lots of stories to tell me, please spend the night here." He motioned Toshiro inside, and closed the door behind them.

-------------------------------------------------------

Toshiro had graduated, that much was an obvious, and he'd notice when he picked up his Katana this morning that it had changed, instead of a Katana, it became a little more elegant, and longer, however it still looked like a rusty old sword. Of course, that was the tricky part to his Zanpaktou, he'd discovered that when he ran his hand down the blade, and accidentally cut himself on it. He had his hand wrapped in bandages, but it didn't hurt too bad, he could still swing his Zanpaktou around without much effort. He was headed back towards the Academy, completely replenished from the rest he had gotten last night at Izuna's house. He'd just picked up his Shinigami uniform which was left for him at his house, and had already put it on, a sign of triumph was on his face.

He finally arrived at his destination, and was about to begin training when he'd noticed a familiar face, that of one Isis Neith, and it was obvious her sword had changed as well, and he smirked. Her sword was a Zanpaktou also, which meant that she had graduated too. He walked up to her as he watched her swing her new sword around, trying to get the feel of it, he had already been practicing with his in his house, and he had a decent feel for it now, despite the fact that some parts of his house had been damaged, a sign of his own carelessness, but he was far too excited at this point. His uncle had told him, that at this rate, he would be very learning Shunpo very soon, however it would take him a fairly decent amount of time to master him, that didn't bother him one bit though, and an evil thought took over his mind.

He stayed there, as he watched Isis for a pretty short amount of time, and he pondered over whether or not he should interact with her. After all, his interruption during her fight with the relatively weak Hollow had damaged her pride considerably, something which he wanted to build back up for her. He watched her for a while longer, and then decided to make his presence known, since she was so involved in her training she hadn't noticed a familiar Reiatsu suddenly appearing. "Yo, Isis," he smirked, "I see you've got a new sword there." She immediately turned around to face him, he could tell she had been training for a decent amount of time, but her Reiatsu was still going fairly strong, which meant she was up for a sparring session, an excellent thought for him. "Toshiro.."

Toshiro turned his face back to a passive look, "Yeah, it's me, did your fight with that Hollow knock your brains out or something?" She smirked at him, which surprised him, "No, you just surprised me is all," she joked. He nodded a little bit, "I see you have your Zanpaktou there, so I assume you graduated?" She blinked at him, "What do you mean graduated? I woke up and it was like this." Toshiro's eyes widened, "Eh? Didn't you know? Once you've obtained your Zanpaktou, it means you've graduated from the Academy, or at least that's what I was told." Isis shook her head slightly, "Nobody's told me I've graduated yet." Toshiro smirked, "Oh, is that so? Well then, I guess it's just luck your sword changed like that." An idea suddenly came to his mind, and he held his sword up in front of him. "Tell you what," he swung the sword to his side, "Why don't we," then swung it upward, "Test our Zanpaktou against each other?" Then swung it to a diagonal position in front of him. "Be warned though, if you're fooled by the appearance of this blade, you're going to get injured badly."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

"Graduated, huh?"

Isis raised a hand, looking at it. Sparks of Reiatsu played across it, beginning to charge. For a moment, it almost looked like she was about to use a Kidou, before she swung her hand through the air and the Reiatsu broke across her body.

"No more need for that then!" she laughed. Grabbing her sheathed zanpakutō she swung it hard over her head, the sheath flying off to the side where she would collect it later. She slammed the sword into Toshiro's, who had moved to block expertly.

"Good!" she laughed, letting her Reiatsu fly about, "let's play! We'll have some fun and know each other's power."

Toshiro shoved forward with his sword, causing Isis to jump back. He'd grown rapidly, but Isis's mentality had changed slightly. Just enough, to relax about others' running ahead. She was Eleventh, after all. Fighting was her cause.

She stepped forward and began to slash, smiling as Toshiro countered with his own strikes. A delightful game, this.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Graduated, huh?"
> 
> Isis raised a hand, looking at it. Sparks of Reiatsu played across it, beginning to charge. For a moment, it almost looked like she was about to use a Kidou, before she swung her hand through the air and the Reiatsu broke across her body.
> 
> ...



Toshiro blocked all the strikes she had, easier than before, but rather surprised that she was still a good deal troublesome to him. This wouldn't be an easy win, even if he did have the advantage in the fight, of course he wasn't coming here to look for an easy win in the first place. He blocked a shot to the left, but was slightly surprised when she came in for a slice to the right, and he barely managed to block, getting slightly nicked in the first place. "Hmm, you're still as good as ever with a sword. That sheath of yours distracted me, but you still got a hit even though I managed to block the majority of it." He put his strength into his sword, and shot her upwards, "However, I'm not holding back!" He swung his sword down fast, almost catching her by surprise, but she managed to dodge, however he went running after her, and swung his sword in, she managed to block, but he started swinging his sword more elegantly than he had before, showing that he had gotten more control over his sword swinging ability.

"I was hoping for a really good match, and you don't disappoint, as expected, Isis." He smirked, and she gave him a smile back. "Of course, would you expect anything less? Let's continue this game!" She charged at him, and he blocked her first strike, then her second, then her third strike, he grabbed her shoulder, and attempted to flip over her, but she had already seen that move, so when he landed he didn't have time to block her Zanpaktou, and ended up getting pushed back, with another cut on himself. "Whew, you got me, looks like that move isn't going to work on you anymore." His face turned passive against, and he charged forward before she had a chance to respond. He began to swing his Zanpaktou around again, left, right, underneath, above, however she blocked every one of them, she was obviously taking his advice rather well, not allowing his Zanpaktou to hit her, even though it looked like a rusty old sword.

He jumped back a little bit, deciding to take a breather, after all attacking without analyzing your opponent's moves was the last thing you would want to do, that would just bring you misfortune in a fight. Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Well, this is becoming a pretty interesting fight, why don't you come at me next?" Isis stood there looking at him for a bit, trying to figure out what he was up to, before she smiled, and charged forward, starting to swing her Zanpaktou at him again, however he blocked all the strikes, he was finally beginning to understand her style to the pinnacle of it's core, and he blocked the next strike, and his face turned passive again. "Here, I come.." With those words, he did an inverse side swing, however she managed to block, but he immediately moved his Zanpaktou away, she took a swing at him, but he blocked with his own Zanpaktou, then putting his strength into the next swing, he pushed her sword to the side, and tried to bring a swing in from underneath her, not intending to harm her too badly, but she managed to jump backwards, of course he was waiting for that moment, and he charged forward, as soon as she landed, he was coming right at her, his sword in a mid inverse swing from the right side of her as she hit the ground, of course she barely managed to block with her Zanpaktou.

"Your reaction time has gotten a lot better." His passive look once again returned to his face, then he spun around, and swung his sword from her left, which she blocked. He ducked down from the swing she threw at him, moved to the right, and tried to throw a swing from above, but she managed to block that too. He closed his eyes and sighed, this was going to look like a stalemate if he didn't do something soon, so when she took a swing at him again, he blocked with his Zanpaktou, and then he grabbed her Zanpaktou, despite the fact that it cut his hand considerably, and used it to swing himself to the side of her, letting go at the last second, and then raised his sword up into the air, "Got you," he swung his sword down at her, once again not intending to severely injure her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Isis was swinging her Zanpakutō upwards to block the moment she could, but it was going to be a few seconds late. She changed her stance, and began to fall backwards, giving her longer to dodge. When her blade met Toshiro's, the force slammed her into the ground, his blade grinding against hers as she lay on her back, holding back against his, one hand on her hilt, the other on the flat side of her blade.

It was a bad position to defend from, but it wasn't like Toshiro could overwhelm her. Her raw strength was still something, even if her Reiatsu couldn't compare. Lashing at him with her legs, she caused him to off-balance a little, allowing her to scramble up. She had to block a strike while she was still on her knees, pushing her back further, but she recovered, and retook her position.

"That was a wild move," she looked at him with a smile. "But is it really your style? If you want to break out, you need to embrace your own strength, not that of others."

Isis stepped forward, raising her sword above her head, "Block these." she smiled and swung down. The moment her sword hit Toshiro's, she slashed to the side, turned a little with the momentum and slashed back, hitting his sword again. Just like the first time they had battled, she was pushing her attack speed to its maximum, striking from every single angle she could.

Toshiro had improved greatly. Unlike before, he was able to block these strikes, even weaving in amongst them and opening nicks along Isis's arms, even slashing her cheek at one point. But she kept at it, her blade a storm of movement, trusting her senses to follow his movements and block where needed, to open the advantage when not.

Taking a step back, Isis changed hands on her Zanpakutō and swung around. Toshiro of course dodged this, but in the swing Isis had picked up her sheath, which the two had dueled over to the place where she had thrown it.

She balanced it across the hilt of her Zanpakutō in an inverted cross shape, holding it out before Toshiro.

"I haven't really tried wielding two weapons before," she smiled at him, "But there's a first time for everything. Flex our styles to develop new abilities. Come!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis was swinging her Zanpakutō upwards to block the moment she could, but it was going to be a few seconds late. She changed her stance, and began to fall backwards, giving her longer to dodge. When her blade met Toshiro's, the force slammed her into the ground, his blade grinding against hers as she lay on her back, holding back against his, one hand on her hilt, the other on the flat side of her blade.
> 
> It was a bad position to defend from, but it wasn't like Toshiro could overwhelm her. Her raw strength was still something, even if her Reiatsu couldn't compare. Lashing at him with her legs, she caused him to off-balance a little, allowing her to scramble up. She had to block a strike while she was still on her knees, pushing her back further, but she recovered, and retook her position.
> 
> ...



Toshiro frowned a little bit, "You're using two weapons against a guy who only has one, eh?" His face quickly turned passive, "Don't you think you're going a bit overboard, Isis? Oh well." He quickly charged forward, swinging his Zanpaktou in, however Isis blocked with her sheath, she quickly swung around with her sword, but he jumped over it, he swung his sword down from above her, but this time she blocked with her Zanpaktou, swinging the sheath around, and knocking him back. He managed to stay on his feet, however was surprised when she was right up with him, she swung her sword, but he blocked with his own, then swung his sword around quickly, however she blocked it with her sheath. 'Damn it, it's going to be hard to do anything with that sheath in the way.'

He jumped back, and landed on his feet with a flip, then stared at her for a moment.

'That was a wild move. But are you sure that was your style? If you want to break out ,you should embrace your own strength, not that of others."

Toshiro's face returned to it's passive look as he pondered that thought over. Isis was starting to get a little impatient, "Damn it, what's the hold up?"

Toshiro looked at her, and he smirked a little bit, "Oh, it's nothing," he closed his eyes, then opened them, gaining a much more serious look, "You said I should focus on my own strength, eh? You're absolutely right."

Toshiro held out his finger, "I should focus on my own strength! Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, Byakurai!" A bolt of Lightning shot out at Isis, surprising her, and she rolled to the side, however another bolt of Lightning came down at her, causing her to jump backwards, Toshiro took this chance, and charged in right as she dodged the second bolt of Lightning, much to his surprise however, she was just able to block his attack, and he kept his passive look on his face as he jumped back.

"So you were capable of something like that, huh?" Isis asked Toshiro, which only caused him to smirk, "Yes, I had already been practicing on using my Kidou, I am just using this as a training session to see how well I can use it in battle."

Isis smiled a little bit, "I see. Well, now this fight's starting to get very interesting!" Isis charged at Toshiro again, and swung her sheath at him, however he blocked with his Zanpaktou, which caused her to swing her Zanpaktou around, but he turned it at the last second, managing to block it along with her sheath. "Sorry, the same trick won't work twice!" He jumped back, and pointed his finger out, chanting the incantation for Hadou #4 again, and he fired another bolt of Lightning at her, causing her to dodge it. He ran around the side this time, and charged in as fast as he could bringing his sword down at her once again, however she once again managed to block. He frowned a little bit, and jumped back, holding out his hand, "Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement! Hadou #6! Third Spin!" A wheel of Reiatsu shot out of his hand straight towards her, and she dodged to the side once again, Toshiro once again charged in as she dodged, 'I've got you this time!' and he swung his sword around from her left side, however she once again managed to block, this time with the sheath.

'What the hell, that damn sheath is getting is annoying.' Toshiro was starting to show some signs of exhaustion, however his Reiatsu pull was still pretty decent, he had learned how to efficiently used his Kidou at this point. He jumped back, and sighed, it was time to put an end to her being able to use her arm with the sheath in it, if he could bind that, then he could win this fight, since she would only be able to fight with one arm.

"Sorry, Isis, but I think it's time I end this fight." Toshiro kept a passive look on his face, but Isis smiled at him, "Aren't you thinking a bit too highly of yourself? This battle isn't over til it's over!"

Toshiro kept his passive look on his face, "Sorry, but the fight is already over." He charged forward at her, and once again swung his Zanpaktou at her, however she blocked it with her sheath. She swung her sword at him, except this time it was an inverse swing, so he had to jump back to dodge. She charged at him, and swung her sword at him, however he blocked with his own, she swung her sheath at him to knock him back again, but he leaned back, dodging the blow just barely, and he jumped back a bit, putting his hand out in front of him, "It's over, Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night! Bakudou #12, Fushibi!" A web of binding Reiatsu shot straight out, aiming for the arm that had her sheath in it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Isis swung her Zanpakutō into the incoming Bakudou, causing it to explode around the sword, and begin wrapping around her, even as she stepped forward. Raising his hands to point at her, Toshiro fired a second.

Kidou are Reiryoku constructs, and thus affected by Reiatsu. Fluctuations can cause disturbances, and a significantly high level opponent could actually cancel out weak Kidou attacks simply by exercising their Reiatsu.

Isis was nowhere near the level necessary to shut down a Kidou. What she could do, however, as her Reiatsu blared out at full, her Zanpakutō rebelling against the bindings around it, was hold off.

So her steps forward were still going as the second Fushibi hit. She rapidly approached Toshiro, who was actually seeming surprised she was still moving. Her sword clanked against his as Isis slowed to a near stop, the web finally constricting. With a final burst of strength, she shoved her arm holding the sheath forward, and placed it up against Toshiro's chest.

The fact that she was completely bound in place and he could easily take a swing at her with his sword was something she was well aware of.

"Maybe I need to pick up a second sword?" she smiled at him, unable to move any other way. Her Zanpakutō gave a sharp buzz of Reiatsu to indicate displeasure. "Help me out?" she continued to smile.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis swung her Zanpakutō into the incoming Bakudou, causing it to explode around the sword, and begin wrapping around her, even as she stepped forward. Raising his hands to point at her, Toshiro fired a second.
> 
> Kidou are Reiryoku constructs, and thus affected by Reiatsu. Fluctuations can cause disturbances, and a significantly high level opponent could actually cancel out weak Kidou attacks simply by exercising their Reiatsu.
> 
> ...


 

Toshiro smiled a little bit, "You're such a troublesome person, you know that?" He stuck his Zanpaktou back into it's sheath, "Even though I could've cleaved you in half right there," he released the Kidou he had placed on her arm, "You were still smiling. You're truly..." his smile turned into a smirk, "an interesting person." Toshiro turned around, and began to walk away, however he turned his head to look back at Isis.

"You're an incredibly strong, and talented person. You should keep working, after all," The smirk was still plastered on his face, "A person who enjoys fighting so much, should never get weaker."

Toshiro then started to walk away, he'd completed what he came out to do, and that was restore Isis' pride, with that thought in mind, he began to walk towards another training ground to do his own training. He would rest for a little bit, after all the fight had taken a bit out of him, he needed to let his Reiatsu drain.

"Ah, wait a minute.." Toshiro pulled a bag out of his Shinigami outfit, to realize that even after the fight, the bag was still perfectly intact, as was the food inside, and it still smelled delicious. Toshiro scratched his head, "How the hell is this still in one piece? Oh well time to eat." What most people didn't know about Toshiro, was that living in Rukongai, he learned how to cook his own food, so he didn't need to eat the academy lunches, he preferred it that way anyways, cooking was a passion of his, one of the few remaining traits left behind that signified his humanity. He sat down to enjoy the lunch he'd made, it would help to replenish his Reiatsu.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

"Phew," Isis sheathed her sword as well, returning it to her hip, "I'm beat."

"Isis Neith!"

Isis looked up, to see the head of academy striding towards her. From the way he looked at her, she could tell he'd been watching her rumble with Toshiro.

"A D- in your Kidou exam," he passed her the paper, "Congratulations on your Graduation from the Shinigami Academy."

"Haha, awesome," Isis stood and stretched a little, "now I do my applications for Eleventh."

"Thus that grade was all you needed," the head smirked. Isis smiled right back. He was a good teacher, she'd learned that quick. "I like your sword," he indicated her new zanpakutō, causing Isis to bristle with pride. She saluted once, and then headed off to try find some food to recover her Reiatsu.

She'd be delivering her application soon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

11th division-

"BWAHAHAHA!!! Did you see the look on that 4th divisions face when I said "Hey shrimp! This is area's for men with balls only!" One of the shinigami laughed. "Oi Oi! He looked like he was gonna piss himself!" another laughed, the two were standing guard on one of the many walkways and leaning against a wall. "Oi, where's the 11th divisions main office?" A voice called out to them. "Eh?" The two look over to see Akuma, standing with a rather pissed off look to him. 

"Who the fuck are you?" One of them steps forward. "Yeah! who the hell do you think you are!? Eh!?" The other leans in. "Yeah! EH!?" The first leans in closer. "EH!?!?!?" The second passes the first. "EH!!?!??!?!?!" The both of them are not right in Akuma's face. His right eye began to twitch the closer they got... his irritation had built up until, THWACK! "Right....over...there sir...." The two shinigami stood with lumps on their heads, pointing to the main office.

"Thanks." Akuma spat at the ground and walked forward. He was looking forward to this... He heard you had to put in an application or something? He didn't really care about that, who needed applications and ranks. He was going to move forward, move in and bust up whatever he could as a means of proving himself to the division. "OI!!! OIII!!!" Akuma shouts entering the building. "I'M HERE TO JOIN THE FUCKIN 11TH DIVISION!" He tries to be as loud as he can. 

"Are you?" Shinigami begin to flood the building. "Do you have your application handy?" Kenpachi asked as she walked into the courtyard where akuma stood. "Heh." Akuma drew his Zanpakto. "This is  my application." He smirked. "I see, then how bout you show us just how well you filled out that application!" She raised her hand. "Izashi!" She shouts, summoning fourth a man about Akuma's height with a bald head and ripped shirt. "Go and examine the newbies application!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Toshiro had finished his lunch, and he was about to begin his training, when suddenly he realized something. “Ah, that's right,” he pulled out a piece of paper, it was his application for the 6th division. He'd best save his energy for turning that in, he had a feeling there was going to be more than just a paper requirement. While it was true the 6th division was the most laxed in terms of all the divisions, you obviously couldn't get in on sheer intellect alone, if you were going to enter the division, you must had an adequate amount of skill.

“Tch, well, let's go say hi to the 6th division, and it's Captain.” Toshiro took off in the direction of the division headquarters.
--------------------------
*6**th** Division

*“It's been rather boring around here lately, eh?” Two Shinigami were hanging around near the division headquarters. They were bored because everyone was off doing whatever, and they really didn't have anything to do at the moment.

“Yeah, you ain't kidding, huh?” This Shinigami laughed a little bit, “Since the 6th division is so lacked, everyone basically has their own free time, they can do whatever the want.” The other one laughed in response, “Well, that's what happens when your Captain tries to let the Vice Captain who's easily scared do most of the work.” Both of them laughed at the same time.

“So, the Vice Captain is the one who does most of the recruiting, and you say he's scared easily?” A voice spoke up, and they whirled around to see Toshiro walking towards them. “Oh? Looks like we have an interesting fellow here.” One of the Shinigami smirked, walking up to Toshiro, “So, what's your name, huh punk?” Toshiro's face was emotionless this time around, and he pulled out his paper, showing it to the Shinigami.

“Kuchiki Toshiro, Academy Student graduate, I'm looking for the headquarters around here.” The Shinigami raised an eyebrow. “Oh? Interesting, tell you what,” the Shinigami pulled out his Zanpaktou, “If you can land a scratch on me, I'll point you to the division headquarters.” Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed, he figured this was going to happen.

He pulled out his Zanpaktou, which looked like a longer version of a rusty sword, and held it in front of him with both hands, “Fine then, I'll scratch you before you can even blink.” The Shinigami looked at his sword, and started laughing a whole lot, “Hahaha, get a load of this,” he pointed at the sword, “His sword's all rusted, and he calls that thing a Zanpaktou?! Hahahahaha!” Toshiro frowned a little bit, he didn't like people making fun of his Zanpaktou, so he rushed forward while the Shinigami was busy talking to his partner. He sliced out with the sword, and cut the Shinigami on the cheek as a sign of warning, “I wouldn't underestimate my Zanpaktou if I were you, you're gonna get hurt otherwise.” Toshiro chuckled a little, “Well, I scratched you so.. guess that means I win this game?”

The Shinigami's eyes widened a little bit, before he got a pissed off look on his face, “You bastard, getting all haughty and cocky like that!” He raised his Zanpaktou to swing it down at Toshiro, however he was stopped by a voice, “That's enough, I think I can handle this from here.” Toshiro, and the two other Shinigami looked over to see a woman approaching them. Toshiro's eyes widened as he recognized this woman within an instant. “You're... Yumikichi-san.”

She smirked at Toshiro, “I told you didn't I? I wanted to meet you again when you graduated, so I could test your abilities.” She pulled out her Zanpaktou, “Well, you better prepare yourself, because I'm definitely not going to go easy on you in the slightest.” Toshiro gained a passive look on his face, replacing the usual unemotional look he had. He seemed to be thinking about something, before his held his Zanpaktou out in front of him. “Alright then, I won't hold back on you either.” Tomoe smiled at him, and they both charged forward with their Zanpaktou in hand, clashing them against each other, and surprising the other two Shinigami with their force.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 29, 2010)

*Masukuyuu Marufuji; Practical Exam*​
Alone, Masukuyuu stood a good distance away from the target in front of him. He calmly smoked the pipe in his mouth in silence. He kept his eyes closed so he wasn't paying much attention to his surrounding, although he could her the ruckus his followers were making in the other rooms. Many of explosions, yelling, and crying could be heard nearby. The leader put his pipe away in his pocket and slowly opened his eyes with a small smile, "O-ho?" 

He gave as small sigh after just listening to the poor performances his group was making, "I suppose this isn't where they blossom in as well. Masukuyuu then moved his attention at the target in the room with him. After a few seconds of examining it he shook his head in disagreement, "O-ho, I just don't accept that they just tossed this plain and simple object in front of a illuminating angle that is I." The student then pulled up right sleeve and raised his arm, "best to rid it of my sight then...

Masukuyuu points his hand at the direction of the target and began his incantation, "Eight folded petals, bloom your wisdom throughout this dreadful era. Unite together here, and bestow your beauty! Hadou #6; Third Spin!" Nothing, the air was calm and the target remained in the exact same position as it was last time, "O-ho." The academy student already knew the reason behind the spell not working and it was the same reason as most of the time; he added his own words into the incantation, "I suppose style just isn't accepted." He shacked his right hand to get it too loosen up a little bit for his next attempt, "O-ho, I suppose the scene _'Serious Clown', will have to be put into play..._


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Toshiro quickly found himself on the receiving end of blows he barely had time to block. He couldn't believe how strong she was, and she was only an unseated officer? He couldn't imagine just how strong the seated officers would be, much less the Vice Captain or Captain of the place. He blocked a strike from the right, however the swing from the left came in so fast, he didn't even have time to dodge it, as he got knocked back by the hilt of Tomoe's sword.

“Impressive, you were actually to block my sword for a short while, that shows promise.” Tomoe smirked at him, Toshiro was already starting to feel a little tired, “Well, I have been working hard for this chance after all,” despite the fact that he had a lack of an advantage right now, he still kept his stoic appearance, which caused Tomoe to shake her head, “Well then, here I come again!”

Tomoe charged at him once again, and swung her sword from the right side, Toshiro managed to block it, however she immediately inversed her sword, and attempted a cut from below, but Toshiro managed to barely move to the side, he swung out at her, however she blocked his strike with a good bit more ease than he had been blocking hers, Toshiro jumped back a little bit, and held out his finger, “Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, Byakurai!” Toshiro shot out three reiatsu filled Lightning Bolts from his hand this time, however Tomoe managed to dodge all three of them, her eyes widened in surprise however, when she discovered that Toshiro was barreling down at her with his full speed, swinging his sword out, but she managed to block it, and a smile came across her face once again.

“It seems you know how to use Kidou well in combat, eh?” She held out her hand, “However, I know something you don't quite got the hang of yet!” A devious smirk came across her face as she said these words.

Toshiro jumped back, and his eyes widened a little bit, “Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Truth and temperance, strike but slightly your claw upon this wall which feigns ignorance of sin! Hadou #33, Soukatsui!” A blue burst of flame shot straight out of her hand, at such a power and speed that Toshiro didn't even have time to dodge it, the blast of flame hit him head on, and knocked him back quite a ways, even throwing him up into the air, before he came crashing back down on the ground. He had been moderately injured by the attack, and at first he was disoriented, however slowly, he managed to bring himself back to his feet. 'Damn it all, she's so fucking powerful.'

Tomoe smiled a little bit, “You're still standing? I'm very impressed, I didn't hold back at all.” She swung her sword to the left of her, “You know, you once asked me if I was an airhead,” a smirk formed across her face, “The truth is, I give off that perception to fool my opponents,” she put her Zanpaktou back into it's sheath, “If you're still standing after a blast like that, you're good enough to join the division, so go and meet the Vice Captain, he's the one who handles recruiting,” Tomoe turned around and began to walk away, “Tell him I sent you myself, because I recommended you, and you'll have no problem joining.”

Toshiro blinked a little bit, “Just like that, the fight was over? Geez, what a pain in the ass.” One of the Shinigami walked up to Toshiro, “Umm, the division headquarters is that way,” The Shinigami pointed in the direction of the hedquarters, Toshiro stared at him blankly for a moment, before sheathing his own Zanpaktou, “Yeah, thanks,” He turned, and headed off in the direction of the headquarters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Phew," Isis sheathed her sword as well, returning it to her hip, "I'm beat."
> 
> "Isis Neith!"
> 
> ...



As luck would have it, she arrived at Eleventh just in time to follow everyone rushing to watch the fight of a new applicant. She knew that obnoxious Reiatsu anywhere.

"So Akuma's doing his application," she smiled to herself, "Maybe I can go watch the crazy bastard get his blood spread across the battleground. That would be fun."

Following the rest of Eleventh, wearing her new Shinigami robe she had received upon graduation, she headed to watch the application battle.



Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan sighed and sat back down on the bench outside the hospital. It wasn't his fault if it was hard to believe, he'd heard enough of the whistle to know the kid had powers. He'd given a warning and tried to be friendly. It was his own fault if he did something stupid next.
> 
> Still, he'd wait to see whether anyone else was leaving. He wanted to see if any of his friends were there, but he had no idea who had died and who hadn't. Strangely enough, it didn't really shake him. He wondered why that was.
> 
> Wondered and waited.



For all the Reiatsu still inside the hospital, it really seemed that no one was coming out. Ryan was bored now, and just about ready to head off.

He could sense a few other of the whistles across town, only one of the discordant noises that signaled a Hollow. A moment later the Hollow disappeared, and for a brief instance a whistle almost like Liana's, but different still, was in its place.

"That's..." Ryan thought to himself, "A Shinigami."

He paused, thinking further.

"Am I really so bored that I'm about to go hang out with a Shinigami in order to amuse me, risking inquiry into my powers and possible threat of study?"

A tumbleweed rolled behind him. Where it came from, nobody knew.

"Yes, yes I am."

Ryan set out in the direction he'd heard it from.



Taurus Versant said:


> The high pitched scream of the vulture Hollow stunned R?n momentarily. She looked straight up, to see it divebombing her and V?li. V?li bristled with spikes, two shooting themselves at the bird, who gracefully turned, curving around them as it continued to dive. R?n snarled and shifted her Blaze Burst to unleash flames upwards, but the bird cried loudly again, and a blast of wind snuffed out the flames.
> 
> R?n jumped back as the blast hit the ground, blowing sand in all directions. The less nimble V?li was hit by the impact, harming him significantly. He rolled into a ball and raised his spines, hoping that would prove enough of a defense.
> 
> ...



The loud and long howl had R?n on edge immediately. She already knew, could already sense it. The wolf had returned.

"This will be our last battle, woman," it stared down at her from the high dune it stood on, icy mist floating about it.

"I will incinerate your soul, dog," R?n snarled back up at it, her flames forming about her. V?li bit into the remains of the vulture and dragged it away, removing himself from the battle.

Immediately R?n pounded her way up the sand, glassing it beneath her feet as her entire body glowed red hot. The wolf was glowing blue, a being of frost, ready for her. The two slammed into each other, a massive discharge of Reiatsu blowing the sand apart as they struggled, snapping and snarling at each other. Their equal and opposite powers could not overcome one another, leaving this a battle of physical strength. R?n pushed a foot into the wolf's gut, knocking him down and snapping at him. At the same time she managed to bite his shoulder, he too closed his jaws around hers. Each crunched down hard.

They broke apart, front left legs now useless. Fire and ice dueled between them as they began to slowly circle one another. Each snarled, waiting for the movement of the other. A single mistake was death.

But victory would bring absolute strength.

They continued to circle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

Akuma Vs Izashi-

The man charged Akuma and swung his sword downward with both hands. "This guy.." Akuma thought to himself and moved to the right, kicking Izashi's gut with his left leg and knocking him back a bit. "Urgh..." Izashi shook it off and threw a punch at Akuma. "Sorry pal." Akuma ducked and punched Izashi's armpit. "Urgh." Then came in with a swift kick to the right leg as he threw the man over his shoulder. 

"Right." Akuma spun his zanpakto around. "Ready to get serious?" He asked. "Shut up." Izashi charged like a raging bull, only to be met with double foot stomp to the chest. Akuma uses the force the flip backward and land on his feet while Izashi staggers back. "Here we go again!" Akuma laughed as he clotheslines Izashi, as the shinigami falls, Akuma jumps into the air and heel drops his stomach.

As Izashi's body bends forward he begins to release projectile spit. "Hey! come on now!" Akuma pulled his leg up slowly. "I'm not done yet!" He smirked. "ASSHOLE!" Izashi grabs Akuma's leg and throws him through the air and into a few onlookers. "Urgh..." Akuma rubbed his head and noticed his Zanpakto was left where he was thrown from. "I'll kill you now." Izashi cracked his neck. "Alright, Time to get to my sword." Akuma thought to himself, rushing forward. 

"BULL CROSS!" Izashi's forearm connects with Akuma's neck, causing him to flip over Izashi and land hard on the ground. "Urgh..." He shook his head. "Come on then!" Izashi grabs the new recruits ankle and flips him again, smashing him into the ground over and over. "Urgh..." Akuma once again, found himself on the hard ground. "Is that the end!?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

Toshiro walked along the division grounds, heading in the direction that had been pointed out to him, the direction of the headquarters. He was surprised that he still had the ability to move, after being hit by Soukatsui, which was a Hadou of intermediate power, but to someone who just graduated the academy, may as well have been the most impressive Kidou he's ever seen to date, and yet he was still able to move after being hit by it.

?Well, guess that means I've got stronger.? Toshiro was smirking inwardly, despite the fact that his face was showing no emotion at all. He had unsheathed his Zanpaktou, carrying it over his shoulder incase someone else in this division was stupid enough to try and jump him. Fortunately for him, it seemed like everyone was busy doing their own thing, in fact the first thing he noticed was that there seemed to be no rules at all involved in the division.

?What the hell? Do the rules not get enforced around here?? Toshiro grumbled to himself, then allowed a smirk to form on his face, ?Heh, whatever, I prefer it that way anyways.? He had finally reached the division headquarters, and walked right into them. He came into the court yard, and noticed that someone was standing in he middle of it. As he stood there for a few seconds, it became apparent to him that either the person was acting like he wasn't there, or hadn't exactly yet noticed him.

'What the hell is up with this guy?' Toshiro mused inwardly, was the guy so preoccupied with what he was doing that he just hadn't noticed him, Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly, ?Yo!? He shouted, trying to gain the attention of the person, he held up his paper which had his filled application on it, ?Kuchiki Toshiro, Academy Student Graduate, I was sent here to join the division,? he suddenly remembered what Tomoe had said, ?Yumikichi-san said she recommended me herself after I fought her.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Isis chuckled to herself, watching Akuma's confidence backfire on him. Real Shinigami would put either of the two down casually, for all their own arrogance.

She almost wished Akuma could see her watching him get his ass beat, but he was focused on his fight, and she'd be disgusted with him if he took his eyes off battle.

She looked about, taking stock of the other Shinigami. There were few females, perhaps five at best in the crowd, but she hadn't been noticed yet. She'd deal with applications later.

Turning her head back to the fight, she was in time to see Akuma take another hit.

She'd deal with applications after watching Akuma get pounded into the ground. Pleasure before business.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro walked along the division grounds, heading in the direction that had been pointed out to him, the direction of the headquarters. He was surprised that he still had the ability to move, after being hit by Soukatsui, which was a Hadou of intermediate power, but to someone who just graduated the academy, may as well have been the most impressive Kidou he's ever seen to date, and yet he was still able to move after being hit by it.
> 
> “Well, guess that means I've got stronger.” Toshiro was smirking inwardly, despite the fact that his face was showing no emotion at all. He had unsheathed his Zanpaktou, carrying it over his shoulder incase someone else in this division was stupid enough to try and jump him. Fortunately for him, it seemed like everyone was busy doing their own thing, in fact the first thing he noticed was that there seemed to be no rules at all involved in the division.
> 
> ...



"BWAAHHH!!!" the shinigami shouted, throwing the papers into the air and then nervously trying to pick them up. "W..who...who are you!?" He shouted, he completely ignored the students introduction. "Ah..wait..." He gathered the papers together and saw the picture matched the man infront of him. "Kuchiki... Toshiro-san....r...right?" He gulped nervously. "I'm.... Vice captain.... Kuro Shiro...pl..pleasure to meet you...." He held his hand out nervously. "I...i see you want to join our division... uhh... w...welcome?" He asked nervously. 


With Akuma-

"Heh...my...sword..." He griped the handle of his Zanpakto and stood up. "Alright..." He coughed and wiped the blood from his mouth. "I can only do this once... so don't blink... don't look away.. if you miss it now, I wont be able to repeat it!" He took a deep breath and sheathed his Zanpakto, lowering his stance and moving his left leg back, he held onto the sheath and hilt of of his blade. "Ready?" He asked. "Come on!" Izashi shouts. "Alright." In the blink of an eye Akuma appeared behind Izashi, His zanpakto and right arm stretched to the side. "D...damn...." he huffed and dropped to his knee. 

"That.... took a crap ton.... out of me..." His body was seating pretty bad. "What... the hell?" Izashi's chest exploded with a blast of blood. "URGH!" He shouts, dropping to one knee. "Shit..." He coughed. "Take that... bastard...." Akuma smirked and slowly stood up, his body was still tired.. he wasn't used to that move yet, No..  not quite....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

Isis's eyes widened at this. That was new. His speed had gone beyond there, she wouldn't have been able to block that at all.

This was a concern.

Still, she was holding their mutual aggression as a matter of pride. He had won his fight. That was good.

She pushed her way through the crowd, getting closer to the edge of the battleground. Akuma looked a mess, but he'd won. Isis was already planning counters for that move, though none seemed very likely to succeed at the moment. More training was definitely in order.

Anyway, his fight had gone well. He was Eleventh now. Isis waited to try and spot whoever she had to ask for to test against.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "BWAAHHH!!!" the shinigami shouted, throwing the papers into the air and then nervously trying to pick them up. "W..who...who are you!?" He shouted, he completely ignored the students introduction. "Ah..wait..." He gathered the papers together and saw the picture matched the man infront of him. "Kuchiki... Toshiro-san....r...right?" He gulped nervously. "I'm.... Vice captain.... Kuro Shiro...pl..pleasure to meet you...." He held his hand out nervously. "I...i see you want to join our division... uhh... w...welcome?" He asked nervously.



For the first time in his life Toshiro showed visible confusion on his face. 'What the hell, with the Reiatsu this guy is generating, he could challenge every single person in the division without breaking a sweat, so why the hell is he scared so easily?' Toshiro looked at the extended hand for a moment, “Tch, nice to meet you to.” He grabbed Shiro's hand, and noticed that it was trembling, “Relax, it's not like I'm going to try and hurt you,” 'Not that I could anyway,' he shook Shiro's hand slowly, and then let it go.

“Well then, since I'm here, there must be some form of test I have to pass right?” He looked around the court yard, admiring the tranquility of it, despite the stories he had heard about how wild the 6th divison could be, though he wasn't told the source of it, but he figured that out for himself. “Eh, this place is kinda peaceful compared to the outside.. ah!” Toshiro shook his head, “You idiot, don't let yourself get distracted easily.” He muttered quietly to himself, then turned to look back at Shiro, “So then, Vice Captain Shiro, what am I suppose to do now?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> For the first time in his life Toshiro showed visible confusion on his face. 'What the hell, with the Reiatsu this guy is generating, he could challenge every single person in the division without breaking a sweat, so why the hell is he scared so easily?' Toshiro looked at the extended hand for a moment, ?Tch, nice to meet you to.? He grabbed Shiro's hand, and noticed that it was trembling, ?Relax, it's not like I'm going to try and hurt you,? 'Not that I could anyway,' he shook Shiro's hand slowly, and then let it go.
> 
> ?Well then, since I'm here, there must be some form of test I have to pass right?? He looked around the court yard, admiring the tranquility of it, despite the stories he had heard about how wild the 6th divison could be, though he wasn't told the source of it, but he figured that out for himself. ?Eh, this place is kinda peaceful compared to the outside.. ah!? Toshiro shook his head, ?You idiot, don't let yourself get distracted easily.? He muttered quietly to himself, then turned to look back at Shiro, ?So then, Vice Captain Shiro, what am I suppose to do now??



"If you wanna join yer in." A man dressed in a robe with pin flowers on it, carrying a guard filled with sake, commented. The mans hair was wild and black, he had an eye patch over his left eye and a long pipe in his mouth. "TAICHO~~~" Shiro coward behind his captain. "Ah, Shiro-kun... I see yer doin a good job as always." Captain of the 6th division Kiseru Yuugao. "Taicho! why can't you take your post more seriously! these guys are scary!" Shiro cried. 

"Life... is better with booze." Yuugao answered, taking a chug from his gourd. "If you wanna join the sixth, then yer in." Yuugao said once more. "There aint no reason havin a test. If yer good yer good, if yer bad, well yer bad. Nothin one can do bout it, just accept it and move forward right?" He took another chug. "Imma head home Shiro~kun~ Good luck wif the division and stuff i guess." He waved the VC off and vanished before their eyes. "WAIT TAICHO!!! I'M SCARED!!!!!!" 

With Akuma-

"Good goin." Kenpachi clapped her hands and noticed a second shinigami entered the ring. "I guess we got another putting their hat into the right for 11th eh!?" She laughed. "Alright, Alright, if you wanna join that bad. Asashi!" She ordered, a large female stepped out of the crowd, she had to be a good six four and had long black hair with white streaks. "I'll be your opponent." She cracked her neck and smirked. "As for you!" Kenpachi noticed Akuma walking off. "Oi! the fights just begun."

Akuma waved his hand at Kenpachi. "Fights are borin if you know the outcome, Im going to find a place to crash and rest up a bit. That move drained my spirit energy..." He yawned and stretched, He'd heard there were quite a few houses open in the 11th and he wanted to go look for the best one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2010)

"Just walking off then, huh barbarian?" Isis stepped forward, looking over to Akuma with her head raised, so she could give the impression of looking down her nose. "I should have guessed a little strenuous exercise would have you running off from battle."

She couldn't help it. She *had* to make fun of him. Isis turned her head to look at Asashi. The woman was taller than she was by a little, and Isis liked the look of her. Strong. A good model of Eleventh.

"I'm Isis Neith," she began to draw her Zanpakutō, "Academy Graduate who has come to Eleventh."

With that, Isis settled into her starting combat position, side on with her right facing her opponent, sword held horizontally in front of her.

"Come."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "If you wanna join yer in." A man dressed in a robe with pin flowers on it, carrying a guard filled with sake, commented. The mans hair was wild and black, he had an eye patch over his left eye and a long pipe in his mouth. "TAICHO~~~" Shiro coward behind his captain. "Ah, Shiro-kun... I see yer doin a good job as always." Captain of the 6th division Kiseru Yuugao. "Taicho! why can't you take your post more seriously! these guys are scary!" Shiro cried.
> 
> "Life... is better with booze." Yuugao answered, taking a chug from his gourd. "If you wanna join the sixth, then yer in." Yuugao said once more. "There aint no reason havin a test. If yer good yer good, if yer bad, well yer bad. Nothin one can do bout it, just accept it and move forward right?" He took another chug. "Imma head home Shiro~kun~ Good luck wif the division and stuff i guess." He waved the VC off and vanished before their eyes. "WAIT TAICHO!!! I'M SCARED!!!!!!"



          Toshiro's eyes widened as the man approached them, 'This guy's Reiatsu is huge! Could he be..?' His suspicions were confirmed when Shiro called out that he was in fact the Captain. He nearly fell backwards when Yuugao told him that there was no test involved, and that he was allowed to join regardless of whether or not he was actually good. 'This guy,' Toshiro blinked a couple of times, then sweat dropped slightly, 'is a very easy going guy.' Toshiro blinked a little bit as he waved the VC off, and then disappeared completely.

“Haah, it was that easy?” Toshiro sighed, he was bored, and he needed something to do. He stood there for a minute, watching as Shiro complained about how scary the guys in the 6th division were. “Well then, if there's no mission or anything like that for me to go on, I guess I'm just gonna head out, and explore the place for a little bit, get a feel for it so I don't get lost.” With that, Toshiro sheathed his Zanpaktou, gave the court yard one more glance, and then turned around and began to walk out. His reiatsu was still strong, so he didn't feel the need to rest, so exploring was about the only thing he could do at this point.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

"If your bored." A voice called out to Toshiro. "You could join me in a game!" Standing atop the sixth division courthouse wall was a man dressed in the normal shinigami dress, however he did not have a Zanpakto, instead he had a cane and a monocle on his right eye. "Greetings! I am the third seat! fanshī pantsu!" He bowed. "I do hope i am not intruding! i simply saw a new member and wished to greet him!" the man vanished from his spot and appeared beside Toshiro. "Perhaps you mistake this division for being overly free, but i assure you. There are rules that are being held up here! though, not that many due to most of our seated officers walking over young Vice captain Shiro-san!" 

Fanshi bowed. "I would be greatly honored if you accepted my game. I promise it would not be a bore! I used to play this game long ago with Taicho when he was still one of the seats! It's truly an enjoyable experience! So what do you say, young Toshiro-kun! Shall we enjoy a game and perhaps a bit of tea when we complete it!" He laughed and adjusted his monocle. "Though, you have all right to refuse, I would much prefer..." He looked down slightly, shadow covering his eyes, only the monocle reflecting light. "That you accepted."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "If your bored." A voice called out to Toshiro. "You could join me in a game!" Standing atop the sixth division courthouse wall was a man dressed in the normal shinigami dress, however he did not have a Zanpakto, instead he had a cane and a monocle on his right eye. "Greetings! I am the third seat! fanshī pantsu!" He bowed. "I do hope i am not intruding! i simply saw a new member and wished to greet him!" the man vanished from his spot and appeared beside Toshiro. "Perhaps you mistake this division for being overly free, but i assure you. There are rules that are being held up here! though, not that many due to most of our seated officers walking over young Vice captain Shiro-san!"
> 
> Fanshi bowed. "I would be greatly honored if you accepted my game. I promise it would not be a bore! I used to play this game long ago with Taicho when he was still one of the seats! It's truly an enjoyable experience! So what do you say, young Toshiro-kun! Shall we enjoy a game and perhaps a bit of tea when we complete it!" He laughed and adjusted his monocle. "Though, you have all right to refuse, I would much prefer..." He looked down slightly, shadow covering his eyes, only the monocle reflecting light. "That you accepted."



          Toshiro looked up at the man who was dressed in the standard Shinigami uniform, but he took note of the fact that the man did not have a Zanpaktou, but he wasn't about to let that fact make him underestimate the person, there were plenty of Shinigami around who didn't need a Zanpaktou to kick some major ass, the Kenpachi alone is more than proof enough of that. His eyes widened when the man introduced himself as the third seat of division, Fanshii Pantsu. Though he didn't show it on his face, Toshiro was amused by the man's name. “Fanshii Pantsu, eh?” He raised an eyebrow when the man had immediately caught onto his presumption that the place was an overly free place. “I see, that's good to know, I was beginning to feel a little worried that there was no order in the division at all, but I always had a sneaking suspicion something was wrong about the stories I heard.”

Toshiro pondered over the man's subject of a game. He wasn't alerted to what type of game it was, nor what the rules were, however he noticed the man would be quite disappointed if he declined to accept the game. Toshiro smirked outwardly this time, he was not one to back down from a challenge, no matter how difficult it might be. “So be it then,” Toshiro grinned a little bit, “I'm not one to back down from a challenge, I will play this game of yours.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked up at the man who was dressed in the standard Shinigami uniform, but he took note of the fact that the man did not have a Zanpaktou, but he wasn't about to let that fact make him underestimate the person, there were plenty of Shinigami around who didn't need a Zanpaktou to kick some major ass, the Kenpachi alone is more than proof enough of that. His eyes widened when the man introduced himself as the third seat of division, Fanshii Pantsu. Though he didn't show it on his face, Toshiro was amused by the man's name. ?Fanshii Pantsu, eh?? He raised an eyebrow when the man had immediately caught onto his presumption that the place was an overly free place. ?I see, that's good to know, I was beginning to feel a little worried that there was no order in the division at all, but I always had a sneaking suspicion something was wrong about the stories I heard.?
> 
> Toshiro pondered over the man's subject of a game. He wasn't alerted to what type of game it was, nor what the rules were, however he noticed the man would be quite disappointed if he declined to accept the game. Toshiro smirked outwardly this time, he was not one to back down from a challenge, no matter how difficult it might be. ?So be it then,? Toshiro grinned a little bit, ?I'm not one to back down from a challenge, I will play this game of yours.?



"GOOD!" Fanshii jumped backward and landed on a statue in the courtyard. "Let's create the rules now then! He spun his cane around, Let's see, let's see... There's so many games to choose from you know!" He laughed and stopped spinning his cane. "How about this!" orbs of white spirit energy began to pour from the cane. "The Game! Rules as follows, I'll take something from you, The goal of the game will be to get it back! I don't care about the method you use to get it!" He laughed and hoped onto one of the orbs. "Now then, what shall i take!" He laughed and appeared behind Toshiro once more. "This." 

He held the scarf Toshiro had in his hand. "WHAT!?" Toshiro seemed rather angry. "Indeed, a powerful reaction. The more precious the item the better the game." Fanshii tied the scarf around his cane and vanished once more, appearing on one of the white orbs of spirit energy. "Chase me! attack me! do what you can to retrieve your precious item! Should you fail, then the item is mine! should you win, then your prize shall be a lesson learned and a vigor returned!" He laughed and began running alongside the divisions walls, laughing while doing so.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "GOOD!" Fanshii jumped backward and landed on a statue in the courtyard. "Let's create the rules now then! He spun his cane around, Let's see, let's see... There's so many games to choose from you know!" He laughed and stopped spinning his cane. "How about this!" orbs of white spirit energy began to pour from the cane. "The Game! Rules as follows, I'll take something from you, The goal of the game will be to get it back! I don't care about the method you use to get it!" He laughed and hoped onto one of the orbs. "Now then, what shall i take!" He laughed and appeared behind Toshiro once more. "This."
> 
> He held the scarf Toshiro had in his hand. "WHAT!?" Toshiro seemed rather angry. "Indeed, a powerful reaction. The more precious the item the better the game." Fanshii tied the scarf around his can and vanished once more, appearing on one of the white orbs of spirit energy. "Chase me! attack me! do what you can to retrieve your precious item! Should you fail, then the item is mine! should you win, then your prize shall be a lesson learned and a vigor returned!" He laughed and began running alongside the divisions walls, laughing while doing so.



	 	 Toshiro growled under his breath, he was about to lose it already, but he managed to calm himself with a few deep breaths. 'No, doing this will get me nowhere, but I have to get that scarf back, it's the only memento I have left.' Toshiro could use Shunpo, but using it to soon would be a risky situation, he was only capable of using it twice at best, and if he wasted his Reiatsu too fast, there was no way he'd be getting the scarf back. He watched as Pantsu ran along the walls, then he made a fast leap, jumping right in front of Pantsu.

He reached for the item, but unfortunately Pantsu easily dodged his grip. ?Damn it..!? Toshiro began to run along the walls, chasing after Pantsu, he decided to pull out his Zanpaktou, however when he looked up from unsheathing it, he realized Pantsu was further ahead of him than he had originally thought. 'Damn it, the bastard is fast, no wonder he's a third seat.' Toshiro however, noticed that he seemed to be pacing the speed so that he would be able to keep up, and he used his Reiatsu to speed himself up a little, starting to gain on Pantsu. ?Tch, I see, my earlier assement of your attitude was a wrong one, you're not the gentleman you appear to be.? 'I only have one choice, since my Reiatsu is strong enough, I can only do this ability twice, I only hope it works.'

Toshiro growled, despite the fact that he was gaining on Pantsu, he didn't want to cut his scarf with his Zanpaktou, he swung out as he got up close to him, however Pantsu once again managed to dodge the strike, and started to increase the distance between them by speeding up once again. 'Tch, that bastard, he's not gonna make this easy.' Toshiro put out his hand, ?Hunter by eight terrors, fangs of silver in the moonless night! Bakudou #12, Fushibi!? A large web of Reiatsu shot out of his hand, heading straight for Pantsu in an attempt to restrain him so he wouldn't be able to move.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

"Okay then," Isis smiled, "this is fun."

Her opponent, Asashi, raised her sword from Isis's. She had started with a downwards slash, which Isis had raised her sword to block, resulting in the two failing to overpower one another.

They broke apart, each taking a step back, and resetting their stances. Asashi did not seem talkative at all. She moved calmly and hit hard. Isis appreciated that. It was her turn to take the offensive now.

Stepping forward slowly, she lashed out with a side slash, pulling back as Asashi went to intercept and stabbing past her guard. The Eleventh Shinigami stepped back, casually outside of Isis's range, before stepping in again and sweeping her Zanpakutō in over Isis's. Isis slammed her sword into her opponent's, though the blade still nicked through her clothes and lightly across her shoulder.

"Hmm, nice hit," she grumbled, retaking her stance once more.

"You're not taking this seriously enough," Asashi commented quietly. Isis looked at her, trying to read her, but seeing nothing.

"Yeah," Isis shrugged, smiling as she began to increase her Reiatsu, "I guess I'm not!" With that last word, she stepped forward and began her slashing barrage. It was her signature technique, she'd used it twice against Toshiro and was beginning to improve it in combat. By slashing rapidly and using her Reiatsu sensing to react to her opponents, she could successfully control every hit, blocking and attacking a storm of metal.

Asashi was more skilled than Isis or Toshiro, however. She was able to deflect Isis's attacks, and turn the technique into a stalemate. In fact, the longer she kept deflecting, the wider a gap began to grow in Isis's defenses. A moment after she was aware of it, Asashi stabbed right through it and put her sword in Isis's left shoulder.

"FUCK!" Isis's Reiatsu blared out of control, once again raging as the rough uncontrollable mess that was her natural power. That was actually one of the heavier injuries she'd taken before, and it caught her by surprise. Her arm jerked and her Zanpakutō traced a line of red along Asashi's body, who had been momentarily surprised by the rise in power.

A moment later all the rampant Reiatsu focused on the wound on Isis's body, and it stopped bleeding. She sighed, stepping back and trying to regain her head.

Asashi inspected the cut along her clothes. The sword had drawn blood, but the wound was hardly deep. What was interesting had been the sudden Reiatsu rise. It was wild and untempered, but if the girl could change her Reiatsu between concentrated strength and wild power, it would give rise to impressive techniques.

Isis, carefully moving this time, stepped forward holding her Zanpakutō in a reverse grip. She was going to attempt Hakuda this time, to try and take full advantage of her raw strength. Taking another step she ducked in, slashing her sword to knock Asashi's aside so that she could launch her fist straight up for the division member's chin. Asashi leaned back, casually dodging the strike, and swung her sword around at Isis's head. Isis ducked under and shoved her head into Asashi's gut.

The sudden pressure increased the bloodflow from the wounds of both and Isis grimaced, her injury being much worse. But she wasn't about to back down. Pushing the advantage, she tangled her wrist up with Asashi's to keep her Zanpakutō out and struck out with her other fist, focusing her strength into a heavy punch even as Asashi slammed her elbow onto Isis's back, trying to knock her free. Isis connected her punch, and let go with her left hand, allowing Asashi to stumble backwards.

Regaining herself, Isis tried to focus more Reiatsu into holding back, and even moderately healing, her shoulder wound. She waited to see what would happen next.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

Pantsu smirked as the web came towards him. "Hadou#31, Shakkahou!" he shouts, releasing a ball of red flame that destroys the web. "Not such a bad move, however." Pantsu stops for a moment, his feet crushing the tiles beneath him. "It's not enough!" With a powerful leap he jumps into the air and turns around. "Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage, Hadou #1, Sho!" Toshiro wasn't worried about a first hado, there's no way it would have been- BOOOM!!!! a segment of the wall was crushed as the hado hit it.

Removing about three feet of the wall with one good Sho, Pantsu landed back down further ahead then where he was before, laughing all the while. "You seem to be rather adept at Kido! I wonder, just how much better do you think you are then me!" He jumped across the walkway and landed on another wall, then jumped atop a building and began to move from roof top to roof top. "I hope you brought a change of clothes with you~" He laughed as he kicked down a chimney and then kicked a chunk of the rock structure at Toshiro. "Come and dodge the best you can! i wont give up this item so easily!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Pantsu smirked as the web came towards him. "Hadou#31, Shakkahou!" he shouts, releasing a ball of red flame that destroys the web. "Not such a bad move, however." Pantsu stops for a moment, his feet crushing the tiles beneath him. "It's not enough!" With a powerful leap he jumps into the air and turns around. "Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage, Hadou #1, Sho!" Toshiro wasn't worried about a first hado, there's no way it would have been- BOOOM!!!! a segment of the wall was crushed as the hado hit it.
> 
> Removing about three feet of the wall with one good Sho, Pantsu landed back down further ahead then where he was before, laughing all the while. "You seem to be rather adept at Kido! I wonder, just how much better do you think you are then me!" He jumped across the walkway and landed on another wall, then jumped atop a building and began to move from roof top to roof top. "I hope you brought a change of clothes with you~" He laughed as he kicked down a chimney and then kicked a chunk of the rock structure at Toshiro. "Come and dodge the best you can! i wont give up this item so easily!"



          'Shi.. shit!' Toshiro gasped in pain from the damage left behind when Pantsu's Sho hit him. 'Damn it, this guy.. he's so much stronger than me it's not even funny.' Toshiro looked up to see the chunk of rock coming at him, and he rolled to the side, however a second came flying not to long afterward, hitting him, and pushing him back. He growled as the piece hit him, and flipped to the left as another piece came rushing at him. He tried his best to dodge, but every other piece kept hitting him.

“Damn it all.. I can't even get close with this, I don't have a choice.” Toshiro saw the next piece coming straight at him, and he rolled to the side. He placed both hands out in front of him, 'This next move is going to drain over half of my Reiatsu, I won't be able to much afterwards.' He closed his eyes, and sighed softly, he would do whatever it took, even if it killed him in process, to get his father's memento back, that was the only thing he could do. “Well, here goes nothing eh?”

“See all and nothing both. Your end is the beginning. Fate's circle, illuminated for all! Bakudou #13, Enlightenment!” A blinding flash of light came out of his hands, covering a small portion of the division headquarters, and he took this chance to use it, 'Here we go!' He used Shunpo, and in an instant he was behind Pantsu, reaching out to grab the Scarf that was on the cane, “If I can just grab a hold of it!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> 'Shi.. shit!' Toshiro gasped in pain from the damage left behind when Pantsu's Sho hit him. 'Damn it, this guy.. he's so much stronger than me it's not even funny.' Toshiro looked up to see the chunk of rock coming at him, and he rolled to the side, however a second came flying not to long afterward, hitting him, and pushing him back. He growled as the piece hit him, and flipped to the left as another piece came rushing at him. He tried his best to dodge, but every other piece kept hitting him.
> 
> ?Damn it all.. I can't even get close with this, I don't have a choice.? Toshiro saw the next piece coming straight at him, and he rolled to the side. He placed both hands out in front of him, 'This next move is going to drain over half of my Reiatsu, I won't be able to much afterwards.' He closed his eyes, and sighed softly, he would do whatever it took, even if it killed him in process, to get his father's memento back, that was the only thing he could do. ?Well, here goes nothing eh??
> 
> ?See all and nothing both. Your end is the beginning. Fate's circle, illuminated for all! Bakudou #13, Enlightenment!? A blinding flash of light came out of his hands, covering a small portion of the division headquarters, and he took this chance to use it, 'Here we go!' He used Shunpo, and in an instant he was behind Pantsu, reaching out to grab the Scarf that was on the cane, ?If I can just grab a hold of it!?



Pantsu kicked Toshiro's gut and knocked him away. "Do you know what the trouble with fighting an experience shinigami is?" Pantsu asked, looking up he revealed that his eyes were closed. "We know the tricks to those attacks." He opened his eyes and spun his cane around. "Did you think this game would end in such a short time? We've only just begun to get started! If you can't finish the game then you have lost by default!" He slammed his cane into the roof of the building and released a flash of spirit that shook the area around them. 

"If you wish to end the game quickly, Then you should give up." He settled his spirit and pointed his cane at Toshiro. "Suprise shot!" a few balls of his spirit energy flushed outward. "Have you ever played stick ball?" Pantsu asked, smacking each orb with his cane. "These orbs don't explode! they crush!" He laughed as he began to leap from building to building once more, it seemed like he was headed from the divisions main office out into the training grounds.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Pantsu kicked Toshiro's gut and knocked him away. "Do you know what the trouble with fighting an experience shinigami is?" Pantsu asked, looking up he revealed that his eyes were closed. "We know the tricks to those attacks." He opened his eyes and spun his cane around. "Did you think this game would end in such a short time? We've only just begun to get started! If you can't finish the game then you have lost by default!" He slammed his cane into the roof of the building and released a flash of spirit that shook the area around them.
> 
> "If you wish to end the game quickly, Then you should give up." He settled his spirit and pointed his cane at Toshiro. "Suprise shot!" a few balls of his spirit energy flushed outward. "Have you ever played stick ball?" Pantsu asked, smacking each orb with his cane. "These orbs don't explode! they crush!" He laughed as he began to leap from building to building once more, it seemed like he was headed from the divisions main office out into the training grounds.



          “Tch, I can't believe this,” Toshiro was panting heavily now, he didn't have the ability to perform another move like that without draining himself dry. His eyes widened when Pantsu took off, however he gave chase after him, “Wait damn it!” As he landed, he noticed that he was in a completely different area than before. Unlike the headquarters, this place appeared to be some sort of training game. He looked around however, and saw no sign of Pantsu. “Impossible.. did I lose him?” Toshiro panted even more, sweat was beading on his face, and he bent down onto one knee. He punched the ground hard, “Damn it all, am I really this weak?”

Toshiro looked around, trying to find a sign of Pantsu, however he wasn't even able to feel a trace of Reiatsu, he stood back up and looked around, still panting. 'Where is he, where did he go?' Toshiro was about to yell out a taunt, but he bit it back. This was an experienced Shinigami he was dealing with, there's no way he would fall for a simple taunt, he was far too complex a person for that. Toshiro was suddenly kicked in the back, and sent hurdling forward, he gasped for air, and slowly got back up to his feet, turning around to see Pantsu. “Fucking hell..”

Toshiro growled a little bit, there was no point in wasting his Reiatsu on something like this. He eyed the scarf on Pantsu's cane. 'How? How can I get it back? He knows every move I'm going to make, every ability I can use, he knows the tricks inside and out like a book.' Toshiro looked around again, and he once again took note that the place was a training ground, it didn't even have many places to hide. He turned his gaze back to Pantsu, “I don't know why you brought me here, but..” Toshiro raised his Reiatsu a little bit, “I will get that scarf back!” He charged forward at Pantsu, Zanpaktou drawn, and took a swing at him, he needed to back him away so he could think up a plan.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Tch, I can't believe this,? Toshiro was panting heavily now, he didn't have the ability to perform another move like that without draining himself dry. His eyes widened when Pantsu took off, however he gave chase after him, ?Wait damn it!? As he landed, he noticed that he was in a completely different area than before. Unlike the headquarters, this place appeared to be some sort of training game. He looked around however, and saw no sign of Pantsu. ?Impossible.. did I lose him?? Toshiro panted even more, sweat was beading on his face, and he bent down onto one knee. He punched the ground hard, ?Damn it all, am I really this weak??
> 
> Toshiro looked around, trying to find a sign of Pantsu, however he wasn't even able to feel a trace of Reiatsu, he stood back up and looked around, still panting. 'Where is he, where did he go?' Toshiro was about to yell out a taunt, but he bit it back. This was an experienced Shinigami he was dealing with, there's no way he would fall for a simple taunt, he was far too complex a person for that. Toshiro was suddenly kicked in the back, and sent hurdling forward, he gasped for air, and slowly got back up to his feet, turning around to see Pantsu. ?Fucking hell..?
> 
> Toshiro growled a little bit, there was no point in wasting his Reiatsu on something like this. He eyed the scarf on Pantsu's cane. 'How? How can I get it back? He knows every move I'm going to make, every ability I can use, he knows the tricks inside and out like a book.' Toshiro looked around again, and he once again took note that the place was a training ground, it didn't even have many places to hide. He turned his gaze back to Pantsu, ?I don't know why you brought me here, but..? Toshirou raised his Reiatsu a little bit, ?I will get that scarf back!? He charged forward at Pantsu, Zanpaktou drawn, and took a swing at him, he needed to back him away so he could think up a plan.



"What possible reason could i have to bring you far and out." He spun the cane around again, mocking Toshiro, he knew how precious this item was to him from his reactions, so obviously this would make the game more fun. "And~ It spins~ around~" He commented, throwing the cane into the air and catching it with the opposite hand and began to spin it again. "I would hope... that you are truly not as weak as you appear." He stopped his cane and stabbed it into the ground. 

"I hope, you can handle the next level of the game." he ripped the cane from the ground and charged forward, making a click sound as he twisted the handle. "En Garde!" He removes a blade from his cane and begins to slash at Toshiro, before kicking his chest and sheathing the sword back, taking off towards an arena some of the sixth division had set up for battles. "Come along then! the game has many levels left to complete and you've barely survived the first!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "What possible reason could i have to bring you far and out." He spun the cane around again, mocking Toshiro, he knew how precious this item was to him from his reactions, so obviously this would make the game more fun. "And~ It spins~ around~" He commented, throwing the cane into the air and catching it with the opposite hand and began to spin it again. "I would hope... that you are truly not as weak as you appear." He stopped his cane and stabbed it into the ground.
> 
> "I hope, you can handle the next level of the game." he ripped the cane from the ground and charged forward, making a click sound as he twisted the handle. "En Garde!" He removes a blade from his cane and begins to slash at Toshiro, before kicking his chest and sheathing the sword back, taking off towards an arena some of the sixth division had set up for battles. "Come along then! the game has many levels left to complete and you've barely survived the first!"



	 	 ?Guh..? Toshiro slid backwards a decent bit, however he managed to stay on his feet. He looked up to see Pantsu taking off again, and gave chase after him again. 'If I'm not truly as weak as I would appear, what could he mean by that?' He gave chase until he discovered that he had entered another area. He looked around, and noticed that this area was a good bit scarred, as if many fights had taken place in it. He gazed over the area for a moment, before turning around and loooking at Pantsu, who was standing quite confidently right in front of him.

?Is this place.. a battlefield?? Toshiro panted as he asked this question. The answer was quite obvious, and the question was more rhetorical in nature. 'Why the hell would he lead me all the way to a battlefield?' Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit, 'He can't possibly mean to fight me?' He gulped slightly, a fight in this state would mean an ultimate loss, and this was suppose to be only the second level? 'No way, I can't keep this up, if I do I'll die.' However, when he eyed the scarf again, his resolve began to come back to him. 'No, I have to do this, I can't lose that scarf, no matter what.' He held his Zanpaktou out in front of him, ?I don't know what you've got in store for me next,? Toshiro took a moment to try and catch his breath, ?but I'm willing to go the distance, even if it kills me, I'll get that scarf back from you.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

Asashi stepped forward slowly this time, raising her Zanpakutō. Isis raised her Zanpakutō to clash with hers, and the two blades ground together, drawing off to the side. Isis lashed out with a leg, slamming it into Asashi's side who retaliated with a strong punch that connected with Isis's injured shoulder. She gritted her teeth as a hiss emerged from her mouth. That had really hurt.

Groaning as she pushed forward, Isis began to put her strength into her sword arm. Asashi's began to twitch, as Isis slowly overwhelmed her. It was extremely slow, the two were very even, and Asashi's skills were superior. But in raw strength, Isis had the tiniest of an edge. Once Asashi's Zanpakutō was completely vertical, Isis pushed forward with her sword. Asashi jumped back to avoid the stab, but wasn't ready for Isis to place her other hand on the hilt and propel the blade. It stabbed right into her left shoulder, creating a matching wound for her.

Asashi grimaced as she pulled the sword out, also pooling her Reiatsu to still the bloodflow. Isis smiled at her grimly, even as her opponent prepared to use her own Zanpakutō against her.

The moment Asashi spread her arms, Isis dashed in, getting inside her guard and wrapping a hand around each of Asashi's wrists, preventing her from using the swords. The first thing Isis did from here was slam her head into Asashi's nose. Still holding the wrists, Isis pulled herself up, adding a knee to Asashi's chin, before pulling her legs back and slamming both feet into the Eleventh Division member's face.

Isis let go of Asashi's right wrist, and added both hands to her left, flipping over and jerking her arm so that she dropped Isis's Zanpakutō. Grabbing it, Isis spun and slashed, creating a horizontal cut across the woman's chest even as she slashed Isis right across the forehead. The slash on Isis was deeper though, it was bleeding profusely, and the blood was getting into her vision. Hopping back a few steps, Isis knelt down, grabbing her sheath in her left hand.

She had practised dual wielding sheath and sword against Toshiro, and it had worked well for her. Now, she was focusing her Reiatsu quietly throughout her body, sensing the environment around her. This was an all or nothing technique, but with her sight nearly ruined by the last attack, she needed this to work.

Asashi closed in, slashing her Zanpakutō down. The moment she stepped inside Isis's territory, it was over. Moving her body according to the will of her own power, Isis had already intercepted with her sheath, deflecting Asashi's slash down to the side. She stepped in close, her body nearly up against her opponent's, turning around with her sword. Asashi began to move back, stunned by the sudden attack, but Isis's Zanpakutō traced the exact same cut as before. This time, way too deep.

Blood spurted from the eleventh division member. Isis couldn't see through her own blood, but her Zanpakutō was rejoicing in the bloodshed. It told her she'd won.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> For all the Reiatsu still inside the hospital, it really seemed that no one was coming out. Ryan was bored now, and just about ready to head off.
> 
> He could sense a few other of the whistles across town, only one of the discordant noises that signaled a Hollow. A moment later the Hollow disappeared, and for a brief instance a whistle almost like Liana's, but different still, was in its place.
> 
> ...



Of course, by the time he reached the area where the remains of Reiatsu floated, everything that had been there was already gone.

"Okay, so," Ryan began talking to himself. He figured since being part of a world of magic was definitely the second sign of being crazy, he was permitted to follow the first. "I can't run into any Shinigami, Ryuu's currently not active so I can't find him and the only other guy I saw with powers snobbed me something fierce. I'm completely bored."

Ryan wandered back to the park where he'd meet Liana just this morning and sat down. He leaned back and began to listen to the whistles in the air once more. Hollow, Shinigami, Human, Ghost. He was getting good at telling them apart. He began to sweep the area, narrowing in on locations he could sense. Practice of what he was told might be his most important ability.

He drifted into a halfsleep state, his mind hyperfocused on the Reiatsu around him, and nothing else.



Taurus Versant said:


> The loud and long howl had R?n on edge immediately. She already knew, could already sense it. The wolf had returned.
> 
> "This will be our last battle, woman," it stared down at her from the high dune it stood on, icy mist floating about it.
> 
> ...



R?n and the wolf butted heads, pushing against one another as their Reiatsu auras combated once more. From the damage each had done to the other's leg, they had lost their high speed abilities for this fight. Their Reiatsu was near perfectly even, so their fire and ice powers were useless as well. It was down to a pure fight of physical strength.

R?n snarled and stepped back, before lunging forward with an open mouth. The wolf lowered its head and thrust it up, whacking her on the underside of the jaw and exposing her neck, which is lunged for. R?n rapidly rolled back, flipping over so that her tail whipped the jaw of the wolf. She bounced off her back and realigned herself, jumping forward to snap at the wolf, who ducked to the side and shoved its head into her.

She rolled in the direction pushed, recovering herself and snarling. The two circled each other once more. This time the wolf jumped at her. R?n jumped back as well, flipping over so that when it landed on top of her, she could shove her legs up and flip the wolf over onto its back. Consequently, it was flung off the giant sand dune entirely.

R?n limped down after it, who was trying to recover as well. By the time it was on its feet, she had built up enough speed to ram it with a headbutt, bowling it over again. It kicked in the air for a moment, and before it recovered, R?n locked her jaws around its back right leg and ripped it off. The wolf howled in pain.

Even as it tried to roll over and push itself to a stand, its front left leg gave out on it and it collapsed, panting, unable to move. R?n sat down before it and waited. Their fire and ice auras were still in battle, but the wolf would bleed out and lose its power before R?n did. The moment it did, it would be dead.

The wolf knew it too, and looked straight at R?n. The two had been even, there was a grudging respect between them. They hated one another, and loved their combat. That battle was over.

It let its icy aura down.

V?li watched the blazing aura of flame which suddenly surrounded the two. R?n did not bother lowering her Reiatsu while she ate. Once she was finished, she toned down her power, letting the fire fade. It was only her left.

She moved into a small alcove of rocks amongst the dune, wanting to give her damaged leg time to heal. V?li stood watch outside. She appreciated that, even if she'd never tell him.

She had won this fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Guh..? Toshiro slid backwards a decent bit, however he managed to stay on his feet. He looked up to see Pantsu taking off again, and gave chase after him again. 'If I'm not truly as weak as I would appear, what could he mean by that?' He gave chase until he discovered that he had entered another area. He looked around, and noticed that this area was a good bit scarred, as if many fights had taken place in it. He gazed over the area for a moment, before turning around and loooking at Pantsu, who was standing quite confidently right in front of him.
> 
> ?Is this place.. a battlefield?? Toshiro panted as he asked this question. The answer was quite obvious, and the question was more rhetorical in nature. 'Why the hell would he lead me all the way to a battlefield?' Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit, 'He can't possibly mean to fight me?' He gulped slightly, a fight in this state would mean an ultimate loss, and this was suppose to be only the second level? 'No way, I can't keep this up, if I do I'll die.' However, when he eyed the scarf again, his resolve began to come back to him. 'No, I have to do this, I can't lose that scarf, no matter what.' He held his Zanpaktou out in front of him, ?I don't know what you've got in store for me next,? Toshiro took a moment to try and catch his breath, ?but I'm willing to go the distance, even if it kills me, I'll get that scarf back from you.?




"That's very good." Pantsu smirked as he spun his cane around again. "But you are loosing the game. The more you question, the further you are from your goal!" He laughed as he drew his blade once more. "Every second of doubt, every instant of confusion, The enemy wins." He charges forward, Toshiro tried to draw his blade in time to block but Pantsu's blade rested calmly on the edge of the students neck. "Do you understand? This is not the same as before. What you have entered is a world of death and carnage. If you show a sign of doubt, a sign of fear, you will be cut down in an instant." Once more, He vanished and appeared far from Toshiro. 

"If you can not shed yourself of your doubt! then give up on the game! The victory is mine as long as you show fear and doubt! The game is mine if you hesitate for even a second! There is no time for thinking in a battle!" He laughed and sheathed his blade. "The time for thinking is before the battle. "Should i do this? Will he cut me down? Can i take him? How strong is he?" These you must ask yourself before battle! Once you enter a fight there is no more backing down, "Can i beat him?" No, there is no time for questions! "I will beat him!" or "Should i do this?" NO! "I will do this!" You second guess, you don't wish to harm your scarf, so you don't take chances! YOU LACK CONFIDENCE!"

Pantsu dashes away from the battlefield and heads off towards the barracks once more.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "That's very good." Pantsu smirked as he spun his cane around again. "But you are loosing the game. The more you question, the further you are from your goal!" He laughed as he drew his blade once more. "Every second of doubt, every instant of confusion, The enemy wins." He charges forward, Toshiro tried to draw his blade in time to block but Pantsu's blade rested calmly on the edge of the students neck. "Do you understand? This is not the same as before. What you have entered is a world of death and carnage. If you show a sign of doubt, a sign of fear, you will be cut down in an instant." Once more, He vanished and appeared far from Toshiro.
> 
> "If you can not shed yourself of your doubt! then give up on the game! The victory is mine as long as you show fear and doubt! The game is mine if you hesitate for even a second! There is no time for thinking in a battle!" He laughed and sheathed his blade. "The time for thinking is before the battle. "Should i do this? Will he cut me down? Can i take him? How strong is he?" These you must ask yourself before battle! Once you enter a fight there is no more backing down, "Can i beat him?" No, there is no time for questions! "I will beat him!" or "Should i do this?" NO! "I will do this!" You second guess, you don't wish to harm your scarf, so you don't take chances! YOU LACK CONFIDENCE!"
> 
> Pantsu dashes away from the battlefield and heads off towards the barracks once more.



	 	 Toshiro looked down for a moment, 'I.. lack confidence?' He looked back up to see Pantsu dashing off, and he unsheathed his Zanpaktou again, his grip on it was stronger this time. He growled a little bit, and took off after Pantsu again, he could tell they were headed back in the direction they came. He was right on the money as soon as he stopped, and saw that they were right back in the barracks. Toshiro didn't even gaze around the area this time, he turned and looked directly at Pantsu.

This time however, the look in his eyes was different. Whereas before his eyes seemed to be confused, always trying to think of a way to get the scarf back, this time there was nothing except fire in his eyes, fire of determination, belief that he would get the scarf back when this was over. He charged at Pantsu with his Zanpaktou drawn, and swung at him, however Zanpaktou blocked with his blade, Toshiro smirked this time though.

?Alright then,? Toshiro swung his sword around in an inverse swing, and it was headed directly towards the scarf tied on the cane, ?Then even if I have to cut the scarf off of that cane and rip it!? Pantsu blocked his strike, however he swung it around in another inverse swing, ?Then that's what I'll do to get it back!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked down for a moment, 'I.. lack confidence?' He looked back up to see Pantsu dashing off, and he unsheathed his Zanpaktou again, his grip on it was stronger this time. He growled a little bit, and took off after Pantsu again, he could tell they were headed back in the direction they came. He was right on the money as soon as he stopped, and saw that they were right back in the barracks. Toshiro didn't even gaze around the area this time, he turned and looked directly at Pantsu.
> 
> This time however, the look in his eyes was different. Whereas before his eyes seemed to be confused, always trying to think of a way to get the scarf back, this time there was nothing except fire in his eyes, fire of determination, belief that he would get the scarf back when this was over. He charged at Pantsu with his Zanpaktou drawn, and swung at him, however Zanpaktou blocked with his blade, Toshiro smirked this time though.
> 
> ?Alright then,? Toshiro swung his sword around in an inverse swing, and it was headed directly towards the scarf tied on the cane, ?Then even if I have to cut the scarf off of that cane and rip it!? Pantsu blocked his strike, however he swung it around in another inverse swing, ?Then that's what I'll do to get it back!?



"Good attempt." Pantsu appeared behind Toshiro. "But do you think your skill comes close to mine?" He kicked Toshiro's side and sent him crashing into a wall. "There is no comparison, you won't win with strength here. You wont win skill here. You wont win with blind drive." Pantsu sheathed his blade. "So then, How? How will you achieve victory? Will you run? will you try to out smart me? Will you use a feint? There is no option that leads to victory, The only option is defeat. So then, what will you do young shinigami!? What will you do?" He spun his cane around again, mocking Toshiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Good attempt." Pantsu appeared behind Toshiro. "But do you think your skill comes close to mine?" He kicked Toshiro's side and sent him crashing into a wall. "There is no comparison, you won't win with strength here. You wont win skill here. You wont win with blind drive." Pantsu sheathed his blade. "So then, How? How will you achieve victory? Will you run? will you try to out smart me? Will you use a feint? There is no option that leads to victory, The only option is defeat. So then, what will you do young shinigami!? What will you do?" He spun his cane around again, mocking Toshiro.



	 	 	 Toshiro gasped for breath as he was sent into a wall, and he slowly stood back up, panting even more now, he had exhausted himself quite a bit, it wouldn't be too much longer before he just wouldn't be able to go on. He walked forward, his steps a little bit shaky, his Zanpaktou dragging along the ground, he stopped for a moment, closed his eyes, and sighed. He looked back at Pantsu, with all the fury of a person who had been a Shinigami for years, even though he hadn't been one for very long.

?I'll find a way to win,? he pulled his Zanpaktou up into the air now, ?I don't care if my skill is lesser than yours,? he began to run forward slowly, ?I don't care if you're so much stronger than me, you can cut me into two pieces,? he started to pick up in speed, ?Even if it kills me in the end,? he charged forward with all his might, swinging his Zanpaktou at the scarf again, ?I'll protect that which is most precious to me!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro gasped for breath as he was sent into a wall, and he slowly stood back up, panting even more now, he had exhausted himself quite a bit, it wouldn't be too much longer before he just wouldn't be able to go on. He walked forward, his steps a little bit shaky, his Zanpaktou dragging along the ground, he stopped for a moment, closed his eyes, and sighed. He looked back at Pantsu, with all the fury of a person who had been a Shinigami for years, even though he hadn't been one for very long.
> 
> ?I'll find a way to win,? he pulled his Zanpaktou up into the air now, ?I don't care if my skill is lesser than yours,? he began to run forward slowly, ?I don't care if you're so much stronger than me, you can cut me into two pieces,? he started to pick up in speed, ?Even if it kills me in the end,? he charged forward with all his might, swinging his Zanpaktou at the scarf again, ?I'll protect that which is most precious to me!?



Pantsu's hand began to glow blue with spirit as he punched Toshiro's chest and sent him rolling across the ground, slamming back into the wall. "That's good, that's a good feel." He appeared over Toshiro, the boy seemed to be unconscious at the moment. "I suppose, i hit you too hard." Pantsu untied the scarf from his cane, folded it nicely and set it next to Toshiro. "You have earned the right to be a member of this division. Do not take your position as Shinigami lightly. If you show fear, your blade will dull. Always remain confident in your power or you will be unable to cut even paper with that blade." He turned to look at toshiro, "Sleep well for a while, when you awake. The sixth division will see you as one of their own."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Pantsu's hand began to glow blue with spirit as he punched Toshiro's chest and sent him rolling across the ground, slamming back into the wall. "That's good, that's a good feel." He appeared over Toshiro, the boy seemed to be unconscious at the moment. "I suppose, i hit you too hard." Pantsu untied the scarf from his cane, folded it nicely and set it next to Toshiro. "You have earned the right to be a member of this division. Do not take your position as Shinigami lightly. If you show fear, your blade will dull. Always remain confident in your power or you will be unable to cut even paper with that blade." He turned to look at toshiro, "Sleep well for a while, when you awake. The sixth division will see you as one of their own."



	 	 Toshiro gasped with the last remaining breath in his body as he was sent reeling backwards from the Punch Pantsu gave him. He landed on the ground, and he looked up slightly. ?D..damn it..? He vision was slowly starting to become Black, he had lost and he knew it. The only thing left in his view before his vision went completely dark was the image of the scarf in his view, and then unconscious took him over completely, 'I.. lost.. huh?'

-----------------------------
*A few hours later*

He woke up sometime later, and looked around, hazy from the attack that Pantsu left on him, however he discovered that he had been move from the barracks, to a secluded location within the court yard. He shook his head slowly, and the events of what happened earlier that day had occurred. He turned to look beside him, and his eyes widened to discover that the scarf was beside him. He stood up a little wobbly, and picked up the scarf, slowly wrapping it around his neck again. His eyes widened again when he suddenly realized just what it was Pantsu was trying to do.

?I see,? Toshiro chuckled lightly to himself, ?So you were trying to teach me how to be a true Shinigami all this time.? Toshiro grabbed his Zanpaktou, which was also laying beside him, and sheathed it back up. He turned to the courtyard to discover that both Shiro and Pantsu were in the court yard, and they appeared to be talking about something. He'd decided it would be best if he didn't interrupt them, after all it was probably some form of friendly conversation that he needn't be a part of. He looked down at his sheathed Zanpaktou, and a couple of memories came back to him.

_"SHUT THE HELL UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT! A fight ain't a fight if you're gonna get slaughtered before it's just begun! Just sit back and let someone else handle the revenge if you're too damned weak to do it yourself."

"Akuma and I, do not see eye to eye on a lot of things. But we both took on the mantra of Eleventh Division the moment we became Shinigami. And no matter how much we dislike one another, or would love to be the one to put the other down, neither of us would EVER step into the fight of another. No Shinigami of Eleventh would interrupt another's battle. It is a sin of the highest order.?_


 Toshiro laughed a bit loudly, not aware that he might garner the attention of the two people in the court yard, ?I can't believe this whole time those two had actually been teaching me something,? he looked down at his Zanpaktou again, ?From this point on, this blade, will never be dulled by my fear again.? Toshiro looked up at the sky, and then smirked, he decided that if he still didn't have enough Reiatsu to  train efficiently yet, he could at least explore the division grounds, and with that he began to make way his way out of the headquarters.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

With Akuma-

  He found his place and had gotten a good nights rest to restore his body. ?Wonder what the hell I should do today?? He yawned and stretched, he was a member of the 11th division now and felt kind of good about that. ?Oi, you hear the rumors?? Two of the 11th divisions unseated shinigami were talking to each other. ?About that explosion in the human world? Bet something awesome went down and we get stuck on the low end doin nothing.? He grumbled. ?I know man, how the hell can they try and keep this shit from us!?? 

  As Akuma was about to step in and ask jus that was going on a hells butterfly fluttered over his shoulder. ?This is an order from the Captain commander! Seinaru Akuma, report to the first division at once! Seinaru Akuma, report to the first division at once!? Akuma blinked, The butterfly had begun to flutter off but waited, When akuma stepped closer it moved forward. ?Guess I?m following you?? He blinked, rushing behind the butterfly and heading for the first division. 

  Meanwhile, another butterfly floated over Toshiro. ?Kuchiki Toshiro, report to the first division at once! This is an direct order from the captain commander!? the butterfly began to flutter off, waiting for him to follow behind it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> He found his place and had gotten a good nights rest to restore his body. ?Wonder what the hell I should do today?? He yawned and stretched, he was a member of the 11th division now and felt kind of good about that. ?Oi, you hear the rumors?? Two of the 11th divisions unseated shinigami were talking to each other. ?About that explosion in the human world? Bet something awesome went down and we get stuck on the low end doin nothing.? He grumbled. ?I know man, how the hell can they try and keep this shit from us!??
> 
> ...



	 	 Toshiro looked up at the butterfly, ?A direct order from the Captain Commander?? The butterfly began to fly off in the direction of the first division, ?So I guess I'm following you then.? Toshiro took off chasing after the butterfly. As he continued to follow it, he noticed that there were a couple of other divisions he passed by, including the 4th division outing. He didn't bother to ask what was going on, this was obviously an important job if it was being passed down from the Captain Commander, and since it was his first task, he wasn't going to fail at it, even if it was something simple.

Once he arrived at his destination, he stopped at the door to the Captain Commander's headquarters. As he got there, another person stopped beside him, and his jaw dropped as he turned to look at the person. ?Seinaru.. Akuma.? He blinked a little bit, and then his widened in realization. 'You've gotta be kidding me, am I about to be paired with this guy on a mission?' He didn't have time to ask him questions though, as he heard the sound of the doors opening, and turned around to look at them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked up at the butterfly, ?A direct order from the Captain Commander?? The butterfly began to fly off in the direction of the first division, ?So I guess I'm following you then.? Toshiro took off chasing after the butterfly. As he continued to follow it, he noticed that there were a couple of other divisions he passed by, including the 4th division outing. He didn't bother to ask what was going on, this was obviously an important job if it was being passed down from the Captain Commander, and since it was his first task, he wasn't going to fail at it, even if it was something simple.
> 
> Once he arrived at his destination, he stopped at the door to the Captain Commander's headquarters. As he got there, another person stopped beside him, and his jaw dropped as he turned to look at the person. ?Seinaru.. Akuma.? He blinked a little bit, and then his widened in realization. 'You've gotta be kidding me, am I about to be paired with this guy on a mission?' He didn't have time to ask him questions though, as he heard the sound of the doors opening, and turned around to look at them.



"Well if it ain't little Toshiro." Akuma smirked. "You two, please enter." The Captain commander spoke out, the two shinigami walked in and nodded, taking a seat in two chairs that had been set up for them. "I have spoken with your repetitive captains about a matter that's occurring in the human world. We currently have the ninth division working on part of it and the fifth on another. But, because of that, Some of our defenses have been, lowered... in certain towns." The captain commander rubbed his chin.

"Because of this, I wished to speak with the captains of your divisions. I asked for some fresh shinigami, I know this is an odd request but this is an odd time. We need shinigami with experience to deal with the important matter and we can allow the newer ones to gain experience through the defending of towns.  SO! i called the two of you here today as apart of that, You may decline this request, i merely ordered the two of you here as your captains suggested you. If you wish to decline because you feel you are not yet ready for active duty, then in from me and i will be sure to get you in a bit more training before just sending you off to battle."

He took a breath. "If you accept however, The mission is rather simple, i need the two of you to go to Karakura town to aid in the towns defense. our normal Shinigam stationed there is on... punishment and can not make it back for at least one months time. Do you think you could hold down Karakura town for that long while we examine a crime and wait for more skilled shinigami to take over?"


With Kenpachi a day before-

"Alright, alright!" She waved. "That's enough, go get Asashi to the fourth and get her patched up... actually, take this one with you as well." Kenpachi motioned towards Isis. "Can't have two of my division members out for too long now can i." She turned her back on Isis, The statement was her way of saying she was accepted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2010)

"Heh," Isis smiled, hearing the voice. She stumbled a bit when a hand was placed on her shoulder. She couldn't see, and wasn't entirely sure she could move very much either. Her left arm felt dead as well.

"One hell of a first battle," she muttered as whoever was taking her shifted her onto their shoulder, "I think I'll like it here..."

With that, Isis fell out of consciousness.

The next time she awoke, it was to rub her bandaged shoulder, the pain already fading. By the looks of it she'd slept through the rest of the day and night, and into the next day. She was healed up well too.

Smiling, she sat up, looking over to the next bed. She could sense the remains of Asashi's Reiatsu there, but it looked like she'd already healed up and left. Considering Isis had suffered less wounds, even if she'd taken more of a beating, that was kind of galling.

"Gotta get better at recovery at least," she smirked to herself, "Otherwise for every fight I have I'll miss the next day."

With that, she began to crawl out of bed and put her Shinigami uniform back on.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Well if it ain't little Toshiro." Akuma smirked. "You two, please enter." The Captain commander spoke out, the two shinigami walked in and nodded, taking a seat in two chairs that had been set up for them. "I have spoken with your repetitive captains about a matter that's occurring in the human world. We currently have the ninth division working on part of it and the fifth on another. But, because of that, Some of our defenses have been, lowered... in certain towns." The captain commander rubbed his chin.
> 
> "Because of this, I wished to speak with the captains of your divisions. I asked for some fresh shinigami, I know this is an odd request but this is an odd time. We need shinigami with experience to deal with the important matter and we can allow the newer ones to gain experience through the defending of towns.  SO! i called the two of you here today as apart of that, You may decline this request, i merely ordered the two of you here as your captains suggested you. If you wish to decline because you feel you are not yet ready for active duty, then in from me and i will be sure to get you in a bit more training before just sending you off to battle."
> 
> He took a breath. "If you accept however, The mission is rather simple, i need the two of you to go to Karakura town to aid in the towns defense. our normal Shinigam stationed there is on... punishment and can not make it back for at least one months time. Do you think you could hold down Karakura town for that long while we examine a crime and wait for more skilled shinigami to take over?"



	 	 Toshiro listened intently to the mission as it was described to him in full detail, 'Eh, so all I have to do is go defend a town from a bunch of low to mid level Hollow, because the defenses are lacking a little bit?' Toshiro mused over the prospect, and suddenly something came to mind, he'd remembered his fight with that Hollow Akuryu, he was a lot stronger now, so maybe he'd actually be able to put a challenge against him if he showed up. Also he figured that maybe he could learn a little bit more information about Akuryu, and as well he could figure out more about the culture of humans, whom he knew nothing about.

?Alright, I will take this mission with utmost duty,? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?After all, I've already fought whom I'm sure is one of the strongest Hollows around, and I've lived, so this task shouldn't be particularly daunting.? He closed his eyes, ?Besides, there's some investigating I'd like to do myself.? He opened his eyes, and waited for Akuma to speak his piece, as long as he didn't have to be around the guy 24/7, he would be more than happy to take this mission.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro listened intently to the mission as it was described to him in full detail, 'Eh, so all I have to do is go defend a town from a bunch of low to mid level Hollow, because the defenses are lacking a little bit?' Toshiro mused over the prospect, and suddenly something came to mind, he'd remembered his fight with that Hollow Akuryu, he was a lot stronger now, so maybe he'd actually be able to put a challenge against him if he showed up. Also he figured that maybe he could learn a little bit more information about Akuryu, and as well he could figure out more about the culture of humans, whom he knew nothing about.
> 
> ?Alright, I will take this mission with utmost duty,? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?After all, I've already fought whom I'm sure is one of the strongest Hollows around, and I've lived, so this task shouldn't be particularly daunting.? He closed his eyes, ?Besides, there's some investigating I'd like to do myself.? He opened his eyes, and waited for Akuma to speak his piece, as long as he didn't have to be around the guy 24/7, he would be more than happy to take this mission.



Akuma had sat there, the entire time, his left pinky up his nose. "So like... we get to fight hollows and stuff right?" He asked. "Yes, you would be fighting hollows." The captain commander nodded. "And we'd be like... if we found a rogue shinigami... able to engage in battle right?" Tsukanu sighed a little bit, this boy was truly one for the eleventh. "Yes, if the worst care scenario happened and you must engage in battle with a rogue shinigami, if back up can not arrive immediately... you may engage them." 

Akuma grinned about as large as his mouth would let, showing off his sharp teeth. "Alright, I like this! When do we leave!? Can i leave now?! Am i allowed to kill this guy if he gets in my way? If i do kill him and its an accident do i go to jail? What happens if he runs in front of me as im slashing an opponent and i end up taking his head off and killing my opponent, do i get credit for beating the opponent?" Akuma was truly excited about this job, he could barely contain his energy. "We'll... deal with that when the time comes.." The captain commander stood up. "For now, prepare yourselves for a one month stay in the human world and do try to find good shelter while there!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma had sat there, the entire time, his left pinky up his nose. "So like... we get to fight hollows and stuff right?" He asked. "Yes, you would be fighting hollows." The captain commander nodded. "And we'd be like... if we found a rogue shinigami... able to engage in battle right?" Tsukanu sighed a little bit, this boy was truly one for the eleventh. "Yes, if the worst care scenario happened and you must engage in battle with a rogue shinigami, if back up can not arrive immediately... you may engage them."
> 
> Akuma grinned about as large as his mouth would let, showing off his sharp teeth. "Alright, I like this! When do we leave!? Can i leave now?! Am i allowed to kill this guy if he gets in my way? If i do kill him and its an accident do i go to jail? What happens if he runs in front of me as im slashing an opponent and i end up taking his head off and killing my opponent, do i get credit for beating the opponent?" Akuma was truly excited about this job, he could barely contain his energy. "We'll... deal with that when the time comes.." The captain commander stood up. "For now, prepare yourselves for a one month stay in the human world and do try to find good shelter while there!"



“Heh, cut me down, eh Akuma?” Toshiro looked at him and smirked a little bit, “I'm a lot stronger than I was the last time we fought, and I've refined my fighting style since then, you won't be able to cut me down as easily as before.” With that, Toshiro got it, and turned around, “I'll take my leave now to go and get a good night's sleep,” Toshiro looked back at the Captain Commander, “Playing around with Pantsu took a lot out of me, so I'll need the Reiatsu recharge from it.” He walked out of the Captain Commander's office, and headed off towards his residence in Seireitei, he would need the much needed rest for the upcoming mission.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

Akuma stretched. "Meh and i was feelin all happy for a moment." He stood up from his chair and waved to the captain commander. "See ya pops. I gotta go get some trainin in for tomorrow." He walked out the office, closing the door behind him. "I question the captains decision making skills as of late." He thought to himself. "Though, those two boys seem to have grown at a remarkable rate... it scares me about this generation of shinigami.. how strong will they get i wonder."

11th Division Training grounds-

"Ah, this place smells like blood!" Akuma took in a whiff, The training grounds was sort of like the rest of the barracks. It wasn't a field, or dirt or sand. It was more like a stadium, there was even seats all around and a wall. The area was massive and the grounds had dummies and weapons. Everything one needed to train with, It had ledges and dips and dives.. For high ground and low ground battle training. But most of all, it had the scent of blood. Stains littered the ground and walls, even the dummies were stained deep with the red fluid. "Yeah... this is gonna be good."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

Toshiro was running along to go home for a good night's rest, when as he passed by the 4th division chamber, someone called out to him, “Please wait, Toshiro-kun.” Toshiro slowed to a stop, and turned around to see the person who had healed him after his fight with Akuryu. “Eh, it's you huh?” The person nodded at him.

“Yes, I noticed that while you look fine, your Reiatsu is quite, low, I believe I can heal your Reiatsu.” Toshiro blinked a little bit, “Heal my Reiatsu, are you sure you can do that?” The person nodded, “Yes, my name is Hikari Kihone, I am the unseated officer of the 4th division, would you please come over here?” She motioned to beside her.

Toshiro nodded at her, and walked to stand beside her, she placed her hands over his shoulders, and immediately he felt his Reiatsu beginning to return to him, and closed his eyes as he let her Reiatsu heal his own, though it took about ten minutes to do so. 'Impressive, so she can actually heal my Reiatsu, huh? As expected from someone of the 4th division, since my injures have healed on their own.' As soon as she was finished, Toshiro stretched out a little bit, and smirked, “Alright, I'm back to full power!”

Kihone smiled a little, “I heard from the Commander of the 4th division that you were being sent on a mission, since you're the new shinigami, I figured you'd like to train a little before hand.” Toshiro looked at her, and smiled a little bit, “Yeah, thanks a lot.” He charged off towards the training ground for the 6th division, and gave her a little wave in return.

------------------------------

*6**th** Division training ground

*Toshiro arrived on the battlefield for the 6th division, the same one Pantsu had led him to, and noticed that the place was scarred with the scene of battle. He noticed that a couple of Shinigami were already into combat, however one in particular came up behind him, and tapped him on the shoulder. “Yo,” Toshiro turned around to once again see Yumikichi standing beside him.

“Ah, Yumikichi-san, good to see you again.” She smirked a little bit, “So, if you're here on the battleground, I assume you're looking for a fight?” She motioned one of the Shinigami over to them, “Hey, Komura, get the hell over here!” The Shinigami, who had light colored silver hair, walked over to them, “This man here is Hiyashi Komura, he will be your opponent.” Komura looked at the Shinigami in front of him, “Oh, I see, you are Toshiro-kun, are you not?” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “That's me, in the flesh.”

Toshiro jumped back, and unsheathed his Zanpaktou, “Well, just to let you know, I don't intend to go easy on you.” Komura smirked at him, as he also drew his own Zanpaktou, “Oh, don't worry, I don't intend to go easy on you either.” He ready his sword in front of him, waiting for Toshiro to make the first move.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

With Akuma-

He cracked his neck and shoulders, threw off his shirt and charged a dummy. "ORA!" He shouts, throwing a punch, doing a quick change to a left kick and then jumping up and using a scissor crush on it's neck before flipped over it and delivering four kicks and a punch to it's back. "My my, that was impressive." Akuma turned around, a woman with purple hair tied back in a samurai's topknot and a bandage over her eyes called out to him. "So.. are you like... blind?" Akuma tilted his head. "I lost my left eye in a fight, so i cover my right eye out of respect for the one i lost." She commented. 

"Oh kay, and they say imma freak." Akuma rolled his eye. "You here to fight." Akuma cracked his knuckles. "I don't go easy on blind people you know." The girl just smiled at him. "My my my, Getting ahead of yourself now aren't you?" She giggle. "I heard someone training so i came by to see who it was. To my surprise it's one of our new recruits." She walked over to him and placed her left hand on his cheek. She was tall for a woman, 5'11, just barely shorter then Akuma himself. "Uh..w..what are you doing?" He asked, unlike the others in the 11th division, she smelt like... flowers... it was, odd.

"Just examining your face up close, that's all." She slid her hand down then gave him a light pat on the cheek a few times. "You seem cut out for the 11th!" she pulled up the bandage from her right eye, leaving the left covered. "Cute too." She smirked. "So...why don't you replace that left eye of yours?" Akuma asked. "Oh? Skipping right to that one?" She blinked. "Respect, I lost my eye and i love that eye so i don't replace it. What eye could replace my favorite eye?" Akuma put his hand on his eyepatch. "Yeah... i.. get the feeling..." He thought to himself.

"Heheh~ You're pretty deep for an 11th division member~" She winked at him. "Are you even a member of this division!?" Akuma shouted. "Ah, of course, how mean!" She pouted. "I'm Kogoro Kimichi!" she smiled. "Ko..Kogoro? Why does that name sound familiar..." He thought to himself. "You looking for a sparring partner? she asked. "Uh... sure..." Akuma coughed. "Alright~ Get ready~" Kimichi took a fighting stance, then suddenly, she appeared infront of Akuma with her fist partly in his stomach. "U...urgh..." Akuma coughed before his body was flung backwards through the air.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 30, 2010)

Toshiro charged forward immediately, and swung his Zanpaktou at Komura, however Komura blocked with efficient enough speed, then took a swing of his own, however Toshiro managed to block, easier than before he noted to himself. Toshiro swung in from the left, but Komura blocked the strike, however he inversed his sword, and swung it around from the right, but Komura managed to block that strike as well, and Toshiro jumped back. He then charged forward, and swung at Komura again, this time Komura rolled to the side, a small smirk pulled at his mouth. He decided to up the ante, and charged forward at Toshiro with more speed, which surprised Toshiro, and he was forced to step to the side, getting nicked on his left side, which caused a minor cut, however he jumped back.

?Impressive, Toshiro-kun, just what I'd expect of the student who is growing impressively fast.? Komura smiled, Toshiro kept a passive look on his face, ?Flattery is nice and all, but I'm afraid it won't get you very far with me.? Komura laughed a little, ?True words of a Shinigami.?

Komura charged forward, taking a swing of his own, Toshiro blocked it though, and jumped backwards a little bit, holding out his finger, ?Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages! Hadou #4, Byakurai!? A bolt of Lighting formed Reiatsu shot out at Komura, but he managed to dodge to the side, Toshiro charged forward as he was busy dodging, and swung his Zanpaktou in at him, however he managed to block it, and he snicked a little bit as Toshiro jumped back once again.

?That was pretty impressive, you know how to use Kidou well, unfortunately I'm no run of the mill Shinigami! I've been one for longer than you have!? Komura charged at Toshiro, and swung his Zanpaktou at him, but Toshiro managed to block the swing, however before Toshiro could swing, he immediately brought his sword back, and swung it down at Toshiro again, Toshiro just barely managed to block that attack, and he used his force to push Komura back, then used an upward slice which nicked a part of Komura's shoulder as he tried to jump back out of the way, Toshiro closed his eyes and sighed.

?It's true you have more skill than I do,? Toshiro swung his sword to the side, then brought it back up in front of him, ?However, I have more patience than you do, so I have to wonder, will patience or skill end up being the victor for this fight??

Komura smirked a little bit, ?That's quite a haughty thing to say, for someone who's only just graduated the academy,? Komura charged forward at Toshiro, however stopped midway through, and held out his hand, ?Eightfold paths, spreading your wisdom throughout time. Join together here, and bestow your judgement!? Hadou #6, Third Spin!? Komura shot a wheel of Reiatsu out at Toshiro, however Toshiro placed his own hand up, ?By mandate of fate, I command your halt. There is not path for you here! Bakudou #9, Seki!? A shield formed around Toshiro, which reflected Komura's Third Spin. Toshiro closed his eyes and sighed again, before opening them to look at Komura.

Komura chuckled slightly, ?I guess I didn't put as much power into that attack as I should have,? Toshiro shook his head, ?That's not it, it's just there's a slight difference between our power, that's all,? Toshiro held his Zanpakutou in front of him, ?You have more skill than I do, however, just because I am a graduate academy student,? Toshiro charged forward with a speed that surprised Komura, ?Does not mean you should underestimate me so easily!? He was on top of Komura as he finished his sentence, and swung his sword down. Komura, being caught by surprise, was knocked back by the strike, and he had a slightly deeper wound in comparison to before.

Komura gasped a little bit, ?Gah,? he looked up at Toshiro, ?Very well then, Toshiro-kun, from this point on, I shall take this fight more seriously.?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Hospital*​
The door behind Kyohei closed silently as he looked at the ghost sit on a stool near her mother. He gave a smile at the sight behind him and began to walk away with his single crutch. Noticing his own smile he caught himself and placed a new sucker in his mouth, _the hell?! I didn't even notice that damn smile on my face. I must be over doing this nice guy bullshit._ The boy headed for the door in a nonchalant attitude that was usual for his real self. 

He then stood on the rubber pad that would open the automatic doors for him, however..........nothing happened _huh?"_ He walked up to the doors and began banging onto it with his angry fist, "why the fuck won't these shitty doors open!?" A few steps could be heard hitting the floor, heading closer. Noticing it, he quickly turned around and switched over to his 'good guy' act, "hello, um would you mind helping me open this door?"

"Aren't you suppose to say please?" a familiar voice sounded and with that Kyohei saw a familiar man. "oh just you. the fuck do you want old man?", the person was his father, Haji Marufuji holding what looked to be a remote in his hand. Haji laughed a little at his sons unnecessary rudeness and place his free hand in his white coat, "I still prefer your nicer persona better." Hearing his father complain, he simply stuck his finger in his ear as an act of disrespect, "anyways son, don't you think it's a little early to be leaving the hospital after just waking up not to long ago?"

Kyohei whipped the little ear wax he had on his finger onto the doors behind him, "what does it matter to you, old fart? Stop trying to play nice and say that you don't want fucking scum like me as a shitty son!....Come on say it!" Haji sighed at the boys bad attitude and gave his son puppy dog eyes, "but, I deeply do care about my sweet loving son~!" Kyohei stared at him as if his father was an idiot and then soon enough a plan came to his head. The student rushed over and gave his father a hard hug, "Father, your so true and caring! I'm sorry I used bad language and disrespected you like that! Could you ever forgive me?!" 

Tears seemed to run from the boy's eyes and soon enough so did Haji's, "It's okay my dear son! Controversy happens to even the best father and sons! With counseling I'm sure we can get past this!" Kyohei looked up at his father in a sad expression and whipped his eyes, "sounds like a plan father. Could you please go find a wheel chair for me? This is getting king of tiring." Haji nodded his head full of tears and rushed off to the halls, "I'm on my way beloved son!" The student stood their moving around the sucker in his mouth and gave out a few words, "dumbass..."

Kyohei looked down at the stolen remote in his hands and pressed a large green button that said, 'OPEN'. Behind him the sliding doors to the outside opened, giving him a small smirk. "Fuck off, everyone," he spoke to himself, referring to the people in the building and spat on the ground before leaving the building.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Akuma Vs Kimichi-

"Urgh..." He coughed, blood trickling down his mouth. "F..fuck... how strong is this chick?" He thought to himself. "Are you dead?" Kimichi tilted her head, her right eye still visible. "Like hell, that'd kill me..." He coughed and slowly stood up. "Damn it... she's strong." He wiped his mouth and rolled his shoulders. "Alright, time for a bit of revenge." He charged forward and threw a right punch, however he planned to make this a feint and sweep in with a spear with his left hand. 

He throws his punch and she avoids like planned, however when he went to use the spear, She grabbed both his wrists, dropped back and kicked him over her with her foot, letting go he went flying into a ditch. "Urgh.." Akuma's hand slaps against the ground as he pulls himself up. "Ok, this isn't funny." He grumbles. "Are you sure you're as strong as they say~" She giggled. "I'll show you." 

He drew his zanpakto. "Oh~ It's pretty~" Kimichi was standing behind him, admiring his zanpakto. "what the!?" Akuma turned, but she was gone. "Where the hell did-" THWACK! a fist connected with his face and sent him rolling across the ground until he broke down a dummy. "Urgh...." He coughed. "Give up?" Kimichi stood over him, though she looked upside down from his angle. "N...never...." Akuma coughed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

Komura brought his Zanpaktou up, and charged forward at Toshiro with new speed, which surprised Toshiro, he slashed up, and Toshiro jumped back just enough to avoid having a fatal wound inflicted on him, however he was hit by the sword, causing a moderate cut up his shoulder. He swung his sword at Komura, however Komura stepped to the side, allowing the sword to pass by him. Toshiro's eyes widened as he did that, however they narrowed quickly. He ducked down as Komura's next strike came in, and swiped upwards, however Komura blocked the sword with his hilt, Toshiro rolled to the side as Komura's sword came down at him, however Komura immediately swung it to the side, but Toshiro just barely managed to block it in time. He swiped in at Komura, however Komura jumped over the swing, and brought his sword down, but Toshiro brought his own sword up, and managed to block the strike.

Komura grinned slightly, ?You actually do have some skill to you, however,? Komura swung his sword in from the right as he landed on the ground, but Toshiro blocked, however he immediately swung his sword around from the left, cutting Toshiro on the side and sending him backwards, ?What exactly do you plan to do at this point??

Toshiro bit back a gasp, and ignored the pain that was starting to flow through his body now, ?I'll either find a way to win this fight, or I'll end up passing out from trying.? Komura chuckled a little bit, ?Spoken in the words of a true Shinigami!?

Komura began to charge forward, however was surprised at a burst of speed from Toshiro, who immediately swung his Zanpaktou out, Komura blocked, but Toshiro grabbed his shoulder, flipping over him, and slashing in from behind, which hit Komura and knocked him backwards, causing him to crash into the ground. Komura flipped back up on his feet, but Toshiro had already pointed his hand at him, ?Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days! Hadou #3, Flare!? A blast of fire came out of Toshiro's hand, but Komura dodged to the side just barely, however  Toshiro had already charged forward, and was right on top of Komura's movements, ?You gave me enough time to read your movements, instead of going for a killing blow!? Toshiro swung his sword down at Komura, and Komura couldn't dodge in time, only being able to dodge enough to have non fatal wound inflicted on him, however he was pushed backwards by the sword, and flew through the air a little bit before landing on the ground.

Komura got back up slowly, but charged straight back at Toshiro not saying a word, he swung his sword in, but Toshiro blocked. They continued to trade blows, each one blocking the other, a swing from the left, blocked, a swing from the right, blocked, a swing from underneath, blocked, a diagonal swing, blocked, neither one of them could seem to overpower the other, 'I don't understand,' Komura thought to himself, 'How is it that he is able to match me blow for blow?' Toshiro swung from underneath again, but Komura blocked it, however suddenly Toshiro disappeared from Komura's sights, 'What?!'

?Behind you,? a voice panted out, Komura whirled around, however not in time to block a strike from Toshiro, which injured him greatly, and knocked him back onto the ground. Toshiro smirked a little bit, and Komura growled underneath his breath, ?Damn, I fell for a Shunpo trick.? Toshiro's face returned to it's passive state, ?You didn't pay enough attention to your surroundings to realize I used it, however,? Toshiro panted as he said these words, ?It looks like this fight is just about over, I only have enough Reiatsu left to either use Shunpo one more time, which you will inevitably fall for,? Toshiro brought his sword back up to position, ?Or, I can use a couple of Kidou, and hope that I can outsmart you with it.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Returning to Eleventh, Isis found herself already part of the crowd. Some of them acknowledged her, others didn't. She was already well inside of it, but didn't seem stand out at all.

"Guess I've got to work even harder," she smiled to herself, "If my fight before impressed no one."

She made her way to one of the smaller training grounds, self-repairing dummies, one of the few things Twelfth Division did right, in Eleventh's opinion, scattering the area. No matter the damage they took, their Spirit Particles remained in touch and could reconnect themselves back into the original shape of the dummy. That was pretty cool, Isis thought to herself.

She thought back to her battle with Asashi. She had learned a few things about herself through it, and was ready to focus on them. The first thing was her sword barrage.

Isis pointed her Zanpakutō at the dummy, and began to focus her Reiatsu. The first technique was using her strength to change her swing direction no matter how much force was in the swing. She referred to it as Blade Barrage. By being able to redirect her swings, she was able to hit hard from multiple angles within a very tight space and short timespan. The difference between the technique and just wildly swinging her sword was not only the tight space of the attack, but that she used her ability to sense Reiatsu in order to react to the opponent, increasing her defense and likelihood of a critical attack.

Asashi had been able to blow the technique wide open, blocking it and causing Isis's swings to become wider and wider. When exposed, Isis had next to no defenses. Her left shoulder smarted again just remembering it. She has to fix this technique if she was to keep it.

She raised her sword and slashed down, splitting the dummy in two. A moment later it repaired itself. Isis nodded her head approvingly. Her next method was to slash horizontally across the dummy, changing her slash so that she cut right back through the same place. That was the basic concept. Rerouting the direction of her attack using raw strength.

The next step was to being this process from all angles. Isis's arm quickly blurred as she slashed in all directions, using all her strength to narrow the attack band. The rest of the dummy healed as a circle in the middle of it was quickly chopped into tiny pieces.

Isis continued to maintain the attack, a blitz of strikes within an extremely confined area. She stepped back for a moment, letting the dummy heal, before stepping forward again. Her sword attack punched a perfect circle right in the middle of it.

"Good," Isis spoke aloud. That was good. The attack was strong. With practise, it would air her well. She let her arm relax, and the sphere of attacks widened considerably, dicing the dummy into tiny pieces. She let her momentum run out and lowered her zanpakutō.

The second technique she wished to experiment with was a Hakuda combo. She had been able to deal a number of hits on Asashi using Hakuda, but none of them had had any lasting effect. Isis need to refine both speed and strength, in order to deliver effective attacks with her entire body.

The dummy, already repaired, suffered a heavy kick to the side. Isis pulled her right foot back, balanced on her left, and shoved her foot into the center of the dummy. She repeated the kicks from her right foot, a flurry, all while balanced on her left foot. Maintaining the center of balance is necessary to use Hakuda. She lowered her foot and slammed her left fist into the dummy. Pulling it back, she repeated the attack with her right. The dummy quickly turned into a punching bag, as Isis pummeled it with her fists, working on incorporating her Reiatsu to fluctuate and peak on contact.

These attacks were important as well. If she only relied on her sword in combat, she'd quickly be cut to pieces. She needed to be able to turn her whole body into a weapon. Without that, she was going to get herself killed.

She continued her attacks for a good amount of time, building up a heavy sweat. But she felt the better for it.

The final technique was the most important, and the hardest to practise. Using both her Zanpakutō and her sheath, Isis had traced Asashi's Reiatsu, blitzed through her defenses and nearly cut her open. Isis had made a gamble with that technique, and was still shocked at how well it had worked. She needed to master it. It was essential.

But the dummy didn't have anywhere near the moving Reiatsu Isis needed here. She'd have to spar with someone to practise that technique. She sighed and sheathed her sword.

At that moment, Asashi wandered into the training ground.

"Neith!" she called out, "You've been summoned by the Captain."

Isis froze, trying to figure out what the hell she had already managed to do wrong. Nothing coming to mind, she nodded to Asashi and headed to the Kenpachi's office.

Bracing herself, she knocked on the door.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

11th division- Captains office-

As Isis walked in, Kenpachi was sitting on her knees eating crackers and drinking tea. "Uhh.." Isis tried to speak by a blast of reaitsu told her to shut up. "It's snack time." Kenpachi commented, taking a nibble of her cracker, leaving behind crumbs on the corner of her mouth and taking a sip of tea. "Ok! snack times over." Kenpachi stood up and wiped her mouth, sitting down at her desk. "I've got Akuma going off to the human world tomorrow. And the caqptain commander wanted some fresh faces to work on some missions." She held up a file. "If you don't have the guts then you can get the fuck out of my divisions."

she slammed the file down. "If you do have em then you can go and locate this guy." She opened the file to reveal a rather large and muscular man with tons of tattoos and scars. "His names Lavida, He ran from the second division a few days back and he's hiding out somewhere in Rukongai. We're not sure where and no one else has the man power to focus on the small fry so im sending you. Got it?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

The Reiatsu blast had nearly knocked Isis off her feet. She was still stopping her head from ringing by the end of the briefing. She caught enough of the gist of it though. She reached down and picked up the file.

"I know Rukongai," Isis spoke to herself really, looking over the file. Once she had the details, she placed it back on the desk. "On it, Captain!" she saluted once, before turning and wandering off.

Far too high strung.

Isis marched importantly off into Rukongai, already taking pride in her first mission. She'd do her very best here, show everyone she had what it took. Isis had an amount of insecurities about not being able to be her best, and so always gave everything her all.

She had ruled the 73rd District of Southern Rukongai before joining the Shinigami academy. That would be her starting place. Pleased already, she set out, ready to accomplish her first mission.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuryu-

  ?Oooh~~? He swayed back and fourth. ?This is weird~~? He continued to sway. ?Stop that will you! If you fall I can?t see you getting back up.? Joryoku sighed, she had chosen to sit atop his head. ?What should we hunt?? Akuryu pondered, looking around the barren sands, there wasn?t enough to really be considered food for him at the moment. ?We can go down to the forest.. There should be plenty of menos to eat.? Akuryu rubbed his chin. ?Innnndeeeeeed.? He nodded. ?Very well, Tallyho~~? He laughed, stomping off towards the entrance to the forest. 

  With Akuma-

  ?Take this!? He throws a left hook, and a right straight under it, however his left is caught and the right is blocked by her foot. ?That was pretty good, but you kinda suck~? She stuck her tongue out at him and flipping backward she kicked his chin sending him into the air and crashing hard onto the ground once more. ?U?urgh?? Akuma groaned. ?I win.? Kimichi stood over him and smiled. ?N..no way?? Akuma tried to stand but was kicked back into the ground. ?I win.? She said again, still smiling. ???? Akuma looked at her with a blank face. ?You win.? He grumbled. ?YAY~~? Kimichi clapped her hands. 



She then helped Akuma stand up. "So... what the hell seat are you?" Akuma cracked his neck. "It's a secret~" Kimchi winked and pulled the bandage down over her eye. "It was nice playin with you!" She waved as she ran off. "Try and get stronger kay?" She smiled and began to skip off. "Damn... even weirdo's like that are in the 11th?" He thought to himself. "Urgh... my body aches already." He grumbled. "Im going home and going to freaking bed...." He mumbled, picking up his shirt and zanpakto.


With Akira-


He'd gone up to his room with Kazen after finishing their meal. "Master, that was good!" Kazen burped. "Im glad you liked it." Akira sighed and opened up a sketch book. "Oooh! master's gonna draw?" Akira nodded. "Yeah, I feel inspired for some reason..." He started his sketch, Kazen just sat quietly. Akira didn't know why he felt so inspired, it'd been a while since he had this feeling and he just had to draw it out. 



"Finished!" He put his pencil down after half an hour, by the time he'd finished he'd drawn what appeared to be two werewolves fighting back to back. "That's cool master!" Kazen looked over his shoulder. "I guess... I have no idea why i drew it though." He let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head. "Man im glad im right handed..." He thought, looking over at his left arm.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 31, 2010)

~ American Midwest ~ 

The lizard like Hollow scurries across the ground chasing it?s prey completely oblivious to the actual danger it is truly in. The light of the full moon reflects the sinister intent in the creature?s eyes as it watches the young girl fall some several yards ahead of it with a tumbling thud. Drool seeps from the side of it?s jaws as it slows to a trot as the small girl rolls over holding her hands up defensively. A raspy laugh escapes the Hollow?s throat as it finally makes it?s way up to the small whole. ?Pity, I thought you would have been a better chase. Fear is almost as delectable as the soul is itself!? the Hollow exclaims as it?s body is now firmly over Reno?s frail form. The small girl brings her hands up to her eyes and begins to wipe her tears away. ?Oh accepting your fate so willing we are you?? the monster asks as it looks down to it?s next meal. 

 ?No, but now I gotcha.? Reno growls as he moves his hands from his face revealing the little girl?s face now twisted into a evil smile. The lizard Hollow didn?t know what was going on. A confused look fell across his mask as sweat formed on the back of his head. ?Wha?? he asks in confusion. He head then snaps up as he scans the area was this girl bait!? Glancing back down he gets his answer as the girl spring up to him her form contorting. A mass of blackness hits the lizard knocking him several inches into the air. His eyes widen as he feels sharp fangs tear into his neck as he feels the coils of a snake twist around his whole body. Slamming into the ground the inky blackness is knocked away as what appears to be an anaconda like Hollow wrapped around the  smaller lizard Hollow. The predator turned prey grunts as a red haze coats it?s vision. It rattles out a scream as it?s whole body begins to pop as Reno crushed it.  Moments later the task is done as the lizard falls lifeless. 

Shaking his head to the side Reno dislocates his jaws from it?s hinges as he opens his mouth wider then the lizard?s body. Then with one gulp he begins to swallow his meal. The energy of the Hollow almost immediately begins to flow into Reno?s being and by the time the last few inches of the Hollow?s tail slipped between Reno?s lips he was feeling good. Reno?s tongue flicked in satisfaction, but that is when he notices that he isn?t alone. Now on high alert his head coiled in all directions as yellow eyes lit up the shrubs. Reno hisses as he coils his large body into a defensive manner. He realizes that the scream that the lizard released was a distress call as a dozen lizard Hollows skulk into view. They hiss with anger at the loss of their brethren.

~ The Soul Society ~ 

?Alight, this is how it will be. As I stated earlier. This is strictly physical. I know your pension for Kido Anthony so I?ll be watching you hard. No hitting below the belt. The first to tap or give looses. Questions?? the instructor asks as he has places both hands on the student?s shoulders. Both shake their heads no as they are allowed to back away from one another. ?Alright then, FIGHT!? the instructor commands. Anthony is first to make a move and his speed surprises Marcus as the wooden sword he has in his hands makes contact with Marcus? skull. Slightly dazed Marcus stumbles back and pulls his free hand to his head.  ?I see that  I may have underestimated you.? he growls as Anthony stands where he was with a rather smug look across his features. ?I told you.  I going to break you.? Anthony replies was he spins the wooden sword in his hand. ?You?ll regret challenging me at only seven months boy!? he adds as he charges in again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Menos Forest-

The Gillian stumble through the area like massive trees, The food chain here is obvious, The little creatures are either eaten or ruled by the menos. However, the Menos are ruled by the Adjuuca, Making this place a rather dangerous spot for anyone. "I like it~~" Akuryu laughed as he bit down on an unsuspecting gillian, the others didn't even seem to move. "BWAHAHAHA!" He laughed, consuming the gillian. "These fools! they don't even know im eating them!" He laughed. 

"Then might i have a bite?" Joryoku asked. "Sure, I don't care." Joryoku began to munch down on what was left of the gillian. Akuryu didn't care much for the ones who didn't put up a fight, he liked a challenge, but in his current body a challenge was hard to find. He can't move as fast so he'd have to rely almost completely on his dolls. "I wonder, where the next feast will come from." He rubbed his chin and swayed back and fourth. "This~ Is~ the~ Life~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

Toshiro was panting a decent bit now, and Komura slowly got up to his feet, a smirk forming on his face, "I see, so then you.." Komura charged forward, and sliced out with his Zanpaktou, however Toshiro blocked the slice with much effort, and a smirk formed on his face. "You could say I'm arrogant enough to do something like that."

Komura laughed, "Alright then, let's go again!" He swung his sword around, but Toshiro flipped backwards, he landed on his feet, and swung his Zanpaktou at Komura, but Komura blocked the strike. They were locked off in a dead lock once again, each swing being blocked by the other, however Komura had the clear advantage, and when he swung from above, he managed to cut into Toshiro, though he stepped back just far enough to avoid a serious wound. He used the opportunity to swing his own sword at Komura, but Komura blocked it with a vertical strike of his own. Toshiro jammed his sword into the ground, and held out his hand, "Controller of waves and water, bring down death from the sky! Hadou #22, Gestumen no Sazanami!" Multiple curving waves shot out of his hand, and began to start heading around the battlefield.

"Impossible.. he still had enough Reiatsu.. to do something like this?!" Komura jumped back, however he didn't have time to dodge as the first wave hit him, knocking him back onto the ground, however he jumped up, and rolled out of the way of the second wave. "Damn it.." He flipped to the side of the third wave, however Toshiro had used the distraction to charge straight behind him. Komura turned around, and swung his Zanpaktou in, just barely blocking Toshiro's swing, "As if a trick like that would work on me!" Toshiro swung his sword in from the left, but Komura blocked that swing as well, and they squared off in an equal battle of sword slashes again, before Toshiro jumped back.

Toshiro panted even more now, Komura had taken quite a bit of damage, but he was still at a minor disadvantage, 'The next move will decide the fight.' He brought his Zanpaktou up in front of him, and Komura smirked a little bit. "Looks like neither of us has the will to continue this for any longer," Komura brought his Zanpkatou up to himself as well, "The next move will end this fight without a doubt."

"You're right, this next move will finish the fight," Toshiro charged in at Komura, and slashed out at him, however Komura managed to block the shot, Toshiro got into a dead lock with him again, the left slash being blocked, Komura threw in a slash from the right, but Toshiro managed to block that, one slash after the other, and they both dead locked completely, however Toshiro's exhaustion was starting to get the better of him, and he didn't have time to realize Komura had placed his hand out, "I will not bow, I will not break. Let your own violence fall upon you! Hadou #14, Retribution!" With that, wounds exploded open on Toshiro's body where he had inflicted damage on Komura.

"Damn.. fell victim to.. my own trick.." Toshiro gasped as he landed on the ground, somehow he was managing to regain consciousness this time, and Komura walked over to him, a smirk on his face, "You're a very powerful person, Toshiro-kun, if you had just a little bit more skill, you would have defeated me." Komura picked Toshiro up, and tossed him over his shoulder, "Well, thanks to that last attack, your injuries are far more than mine, so I'll take us both to the 4th division headquarters, you better get some rest tonight, you're gonna need it for the journey." Komura headed off in the direction of the 4th division with those final words.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Urgh.? He woke up the next morning, still feeling like crap. ?Great? today?s the day we check out to the human world.? He yawned and sat up out of bed. ?Where?s my eyepatch?? He looked around. ?Damn it!!! WHERE DID I PUT IT?? He shouts, throwing his mattress and blankets. He tossed out his drawers and ripped through his closet. ?DAMN IT!!!!? He shouts, shaking his room and alerting most of the 11th division to his plight. 

  A few moments later. ?Grr?? Akuma walks down the walkways of the 11th division with a sock tied around his right eye. He could hear the laughs coming from the other members but he didn?t give a crap. He needed something to cover his eye and that was all he had. ?Damn it? and we leave for the human world today! WHAT A GREAT FUCKIN DAY!? He shouts. ?BWAHAHA!!? A shinigami laughed at Akuma?s wardrobe. ?HEY CYP-OOGOOF!? Before he could finish Akuma slammed his head into a wall. ?I?M GETTING THE HELL OUT OF HERE!? He thought rather loudly to himself.


After after a few more awkward run ins and a talking too by a seated officer Akuma found himself at the World gate. Toshiro had yet to arrive and he was stuck there, with the guards, waiting for approval to enter. "We have to make contact with the captain commander before we can allow you to leave." The guards commented. "Great... just great..." Akuma grumbled. "Hurry up and get ahold of him then! IM SICK OF WAITING AROUND!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> ?Urgh.? He woke up the next morning, still feeling like crap. ?Great? today?s the day we check out to the human world.? He yawned and sat up out of bed. ?Where?s my eyepatch?? He looked around. ?Damn it!!! WHERE DID I PUT IT?? He shouts, throwing his mattress and blankets. He tossed out his drawers and ripped through his closet. ?DAMN IT!!!!? He shouts, shaking his room and alerting most of the 11th division to his plight.
> 
> ...



Toshiro groaned a little bit as he woke up, he rubbed his head slightly, and looked around, then he remembered what happened yesterday. "Yeesh, I almost forgot throughout the training, I'm suppose to be heading to the human world." Toshiro threw on his uniform, and grabbed his Zanpaktou, throwing it around his waste, then headed out of his new residence inside the 6th Division. As he was running along the grounds to the exit, he passed by Yumikichi, who only gave him a short wave, which he returned. As he ran along, he heard a couple of people chuckling about some guy who had passed by with a sock for an eyepatch. 'What the hell, what's a guy wearing a sock as an eyepatch for?'

He had a brief run in with a seated officer, who pointed him in the direction of the world gate, with that he took off full speed in that direction. He discovered that recently, he could run at full speed without using much Reiatsu at all, in fact he may as well have been at full. He soon arrived at the world gate, and was greed by one of the guards who was standing there. "Glad you made it, we're still trying to make contact with the Captain Commander, so please make yourself at home for a while."


As Toshiro sighed and turned around, he saw Akuma standing not too far away, and he noticed the one feature that stood out the most. Toshiro barely stopped himself from almost laughing out loud, "Akuma.. you.. that thing..," Toshiro couldn't help it, he laughed as loud as he could, "You were the one wearing a sock as an eyepatch?!"​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

"He's tall," Isis began to state, "Got a huge amount of muscles, tattoos and scars. Bald, nasty look on his face..." she watched as the man before her continued to sketch. With prompts from her, he was quickly able to render an accurate portrayal of Lavida.

"Alright," Isis plucked up the drawing, dumping a rather large coin purse before him. "You ever see this guy, you give no sign that you know him, and get someone sent to me quick, got it?"

The man, happily counting his coins, nodded. Isis had tapped into the money the 73rd district made for itself, borrowing a little to help kick-start her search. Their current leader was someone she'd worked with back when she was beating her way to the top of the district, and was more than willing to be accommodating to her.

Now that she had a picture, she needed a point to start from. There is a checkpoint in Rukongai Districts 20, 40 and 60 in all four directions. By checking there, Isis would be able to identify just where exactly this Lavida was. She began her trek, heading between the southern checkpoints first, before working her way clockwise around Soul Society.

It was getting late, by the time she finally got some details. It seemed Lavida had passed all the way through the District 60 checkpoint of Rukongai. Isis made a deal with the checkpoint head that if he was seen, details would be reported to her immediately.

Considering how late it was getting, and how tired she was, Isis decided now was a time to call it a day. She'd be back on the case tomorrow, scouring the districts for details. She'd have to be discreet, to avoid tipping him off though, once she was in his territory.

"What a fun game," she smiled to herself. Cat and mouse suited her. Retiring for the day, she curled into bed and slept well.

~~~

Ryan's sensing practise picked up stirrings at the Karakura hospital. It seemed like someone with powers was leaving. Or preparing too. Smiling that this had come to him, he stood up, shook himself to wake further, and set off in that direction.

On his way, he listened out for more of the whistles, sensing around him. He was getting good at it already. He had to be aware always, that was what Liana had told him. Consequently when a loud horn blared out and Ryan only just ducked out of the way of being hit by a car, he sweatdropped a little. He needed to be aware of both physical and spiritual. This would require further training.

Once at the hospital, he sat down at a bench again and waited to see who would emerge.

~~~

Rán yowled to the moon, her leg repaired. Váli had dragged her some flying Hollow he had shot down, and the extra soul had gone into healing her faster. She sighed and nuzzled him slightly in thanks, causing him to preen in delight.

She was awake again, and it was time to hunt. Tearing off across the sands, she began to smell for Reiatsu, the taste of a soul which would push her higher. Váli could never keep up with her, but he didn't need to. The two were a hunting pair, they found one another again fast enough. Rán had accepted that, which had pleased Váli to no end.

Rán was already in action, pulling at one of the limbs of a squid like Hollow which had attempted to dive under the sand. She was slowly dragging it out, even as it tried to escape. Eventually she was able to flick her head back, sending it spinning into the air. Her Blaze Burst exploding around her, she jumped up and punched her way right through it, causing only a corpse to hit the ground. Covered in blood and flame, she landed atop it, lowered her head and began to feed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro groaned a little bit as he woke up, he rubbed his head slightly, and looked around, then he remembered what happened yesterday. "Yeesh, I almost forgot throughout the training, I'm suppose to be heading to the human world." Toshiro threw on his uniform, and grabbed his Zanpaktou, throwing it around his waste, then headed out of his new residence inside the 6th Division. As he was running along the grounds to the exit, he passed by Yumikichi, who only gave him a short wave, which he returned. As he ran along, he heard a couple of people chuckling about some guy who had passed by with a sock for an eyepatch. 'What the hell, what's a guy wearing a sock as an eyepatch for?'
> 
> He had a brief run in with a seated officer, who pointed him in the direction of the world gate, with that he took off full speed in that direction. He discovered that recently, he could run at full speed without using much Reiatsu at all, in fact he may as well have been at full. He soon arrived at the world gate, and was greed by one of the guards who was standing there. "Glad you made it, we're still trying to make contact with the Captain Commander, so please make yourself at home for a while."
> 
> ...



"SHUT THE HELL UP!" Akuma slammed Toshiro into the ground. "I LOST MY DAMNED EYE-PATCH ALRIGHT!" He let Toshiro up and brushed off his hand. "All i had laying around was a sock, so that's what i used." He grumbled. "I don't wear an eyepatch cause it's cool you know!?" He grumbled and placed his hand over his right eye. "Bad memories..." A flash of himself as a child went through his mind. "Worse memories..." He grumbled. Akuma's body was scarred, but some don't come from the spirit world.

"Sirs! we've recieved confirmation from The Captain Commander! you are now allowed passage to the human realm!" The guards begin to open the two massive gate doors to the human world. "Woo~ look at that." Akuma whistled, two hells butterfly's then began to circle the shinigami. "The passage will be stabilized as long as you have the hells butterflies!" Akuma nodded. "alright, Let's get goin then!" He shouted and rushed off into the gate. "HUMAN WORLD! HERE I COME!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "SHUT THE HELL UP!" Akuma slammed Toshiro into the ground. "I LOST MY DAMNED EYE-PATCH ALRIGHT!" He let Toshiro up and brushed off his hand. "All i had laying around was a sock, so that's what i used." He grumbled. "I don't wear an eyepatch cause it's cool you know!?" He grumbled and placed his hand over his right eye. "Bad memories..." A flash of himself as a child went through his mind. "Worse memories..." He grumbled. Akuma's body was scarred, but some don't come from the spirit world.
> 
> "Sirs! we've recieved confirmation from The Captain Commander! you are now allowed passage to the human realm!" The guards begin to open the two massive gate doors to the human world. "Woo~ look at that." Akuma whistled, two hells butterfly's then began to circle the shinigami. "The passage will be stabilized as long as you have the hells butterflies!" Akuma nodded. "alright, Let's get goin then!" He shouted and rushed off into the gate. "HUMAN WORLD! HERE I COME!"




"Ugh!" Toshiro was slammed into the ground, and he only stared at Akuma blankly as he yelled at him, as he was let up he dust himself off. 'Damn, he didn't have to be so damned forceful.' He grunted a little bit, then turned to look at Akuma as he talked about his past, he mused to himself over the fact that someone like Akuma could have bad memories, but decided not to press in on the matters, they weren't something a guy like him would talk about easily.

"Sirs! We've received confirmation from the Captain Commander! You are now allowed passage to the human realm!" Toshiro watched as the guards started to open the gate. "Huh.. that's quite intriguing sight to see." Toshiro looked up at the butterflies that were circling above them, "The passage will be stabilized as long as you have the hells butterflies!" Toshiro nodded as well, and watched as Akuma passed by him, "Always the man who's ready for a fight, oh well, with that guy, there's no plan needed! Here we go!" Toshiro rushed off into the gate after Akuma, "Let's get this damn party started!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma/Toshiro-

"The two of you!" Tsukanu's voice came from the butterflies. "I have some final mission details to share with you! The first being this, When you reach the human world you will be spat out in the air, Be careful as you are not used to standing on reishi platforms yet! Number two, When in the human world, you are to make your way to the Kento Shop Jr. There you will meet with a man known as Kento, He will give you items you'll need for your mission, such as a Gigai and a temporary apartment." 

Akuma and Toshiro nod. "Very well! i assume the two of you have heard enough! GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MISSION AND DO THE GOTEI 13 PROUD!" the captain commanders voice faded out. "Alright! We're gettin free stuff! this is awesome!" Akuma grinned. "I can't wait... my bloods boiling.. I feel like im going to explode!!" His spirit began to burn with great power. "BWAHAHAHAHA!!" He bolted forward, his body exploding in a burst of spirit before he vanished into a white light at the end of the tunnel.

"HERE I AM HUMAN WORLD!!!" Akuma burst out of a door that appeared in the air. "Eh?" as he looked down, he could see all of Karakura town... which meant he was a couple thousand feet in the air.... "OH CRAP!!!!!" Akuma shouts as he falls rather quickly towards the ground...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma/Toshiro-
> 
> "The two of you!" Tsukanu's voice came from the butterflies. "I have some final mission details to share with you! The first being this, When you reach the human world you will be spat out in the air, Be careful as you are not used to standing on reishi platforms yet! Number two, When in the human world, you are to make your way to the Kento Shop Jr. There you will meet with a man known as Kento, He will give you items you'll need for your mission, such as a Gigai and a temporary apartment."
> 
> ...


 

*Exiting the Gate*

Toshiro looked up at the butterfly as Tsukamu spoke, spoke, and he listened intently to the words that it spoke. 'Eh, I see, so we're getting a Gigai, and an apartment, huh? Damn, oh well, I can deal with putting up for this kind of thing right now.' Toshiro nodded as Tsukamu finished his sentence. "Very well, I assume the two of you have heard enough! GOOD LUCK ON YOUR MISSION, AND DO THE GOTEI 13 PROUD!" The Captain Commander's voice faded out after saying this.

Toshiro smirked and looked forward, "This is gonna be one hell of an exciting trip," Toshiro looked up to see a light in the distance, "Alright! Here we go!" Toshiro sprinted forward with all his might, following up just behind Akuma, and he came out of the same door that opened up in thin air. "Alright, finally I'M HERE.... Ara?" Toshiro looked down, and realized he could see all of Karakura Town, "You.. have.. got.. to.. be... KIDDING!" Toshiro started to fall down, and it looked like he was going to fall right ontop of Akuma should they both hit the ground.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Leaving Hospital*​
Kyohei exited the Hospital with his crutch in one arm, but he then felt something strange. It was the same feeling he had when the ghost girl was around and the same feeling when he the school was hit. It wasn't exactly the same though, this one was a lot calmer than those were, "what the fuck is this strange shit I'm feeling?" He asked himself as he looked at his hand, but he felt...someone nearby.

Kyohei looked over and noticed a white haired guy seating on the bench, "gah!?" He quickly switched over to his nice act and gave a warming smile, "um, what I meant was, ' what the fuck is this strange shit I'm feeling', is actually my favorite song."  He gave off his fake laugh as a large sweat drop went down his forehead. He was worried that this guy had saw his real self and not his act, _fuck, I hope this glue haired friend didn't see through me!_ The sucker on his mouth almost fell out from all the worry he was going through. Heck, if he kept on worrying like this his hair might turn white too!


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma-

"UUUUWWAAAHHH~~~~" he shouts as he falls towards the ground. "My my, Such trouble makers." A voice calls out. "GAFOO~~" Akuma lets out a gasp of air as his shirt is caught. "AFOO~" Same with Toshiro as he is caught. "Oi, who the hell are you?" Akuma grumbles. "My name is Kento!" The man was blond with messy hair and wore all white. "I heard you two would be coming~ So i made preparations!" 

A carpet slowly rose up and Kento landed atop it. "Alright, Time to go!" The carpet sped off towards the town. "UWAA!!!" Akuma grabbed a hold of one end of the carpet. "CAN'T WE GO ANY SLOWER!?" he shouts. "What? I can't hear you." Kento blinked. "We'll be at the shop any time now! don't worry!" He laughed, speeding towards the small Kento Shop Jr.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira sat in her hospital bed as the doctor examined her injuries. The doctor was a man in his early 60's. He reminded Mira of a sweet looking grandpa type. Mira's aunt watched anxiouslly as the doctor examined Mira.

"Well Dr.Sujiharo, how is my sweetie?" Miyuki asked anxiouslly. Dr.Sujiharo looked up at Miyuki with a gentle smile.

"Miss.Mira is doing quite well. She has such an excellent and miraculous recovery rate. Why if she even wanted to she could go home today," the doctor said. 

"Really?" Miyuki said in amazement.

"Yes. Though, Miss.Mira, I'd advise that you quite a bit of rest. No use in overdoing it," Dr.Sujiharo said and then chuckled.

"Um....alright sir," Mira said meekly. 

"Alright then, I guess you're going home today sweetie," Miyuki said as she clapped her hands together.

"Okay since you're going home today, I'd like to Miss.Mira to come back soon so I can check on her arm," Dr.Sujiharo said and then left the room

"Well, I go put my normal clothes on," Mira said as she got out of bed.

"Alright sweetie, I'll pack up your things for you. If you want to after you're done changing, you can go downstairs to wait for me. I do have to take of the discharge and what not," Mira's aunt said as she went starting to pack Mira stuff.

Mira went into the small bathroom in the hospital room to change her clothes. She closed the door and started changing. Her aunt had brought a spare change of clothes. Mira took off her hospital clothes and put on her normal clothes. She then cleaned up a bit, after that she tied her hair back into a ponytail, and left the bathroom. Mira grabbed her school bag that had survivd the accident.

"I'm leaving now," she told her aunt. Her aunt looked up at Mira and nodded and then went back to doing what she was doing.

Mira walked down the hall and to the elevator. She got into the elevator and pressd the button for floor one. She made it down to the hospital's lobby and walked outside. 

There she saw a boy sitting on the bench. It looked like he was waiting for someone or something. Mira leaned up against the exterior wall and stared at him.

'He look interesting,' Mira thought to herself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Ryan raised an eyebrow. There was an interesting feel to this guy. Ryan sensed Reiatsu primarily as sound, mostly a whistling noise of various tones. There was an electric crackle to him.

"I think I might have seen you around once or twice," Ryan continued to appraise the blonde haired teen. "My name's Ryan. Ryan Ryuuzeki. I was just hanging out here seeing who had healed up from that explosion at school."

Ryan reached down and picked a rock off the ground. He flicked it up and down a few times.

"Of course, I'm also keeping my eye out for those people whom strange things have happened to." He grabbed the rock and held it out. Inside his head, he whispered 'light'. The rock promptly turned to sand, and poured through his fingers. "And I can already tell that's you, right?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> "UUUUWWAAAHHH~~~~" he shouts as he falls towards the ground. "My my, Such trouble makers." A voice calls out. "GAFOO~~" Akuma lets out a gasp of air as his shirt is caught. "AFOO~" Same with Toshiro as he is caught. "Oi, who the hell are you?" Akuma grumbles. "My name is Kento!" The man was blond with messy hair and wore all white. "I heard you two would be coming~ So i made preparations!"
> 
> A carpet slowly rose up and Kento landed atop it. "Alright, Time to go!" The carpet sped off towards the town. "UWAA!!!" Akuma grabbed a hold of one end of the carpet. "CAN'T WE GO ANY SLOWER!?" he shouts. "What? I can't hear you." Kento blinked. "We'll be at the shop any time now! don't worry!" He laughed, speeding towards the small Kento Shop Jr.


 
"AAAAAAAAHHHHH~~!" Toshiro yelled as he fell towards the ground before he heard a voice call out, "My my, Such trouble makers." Toshiro was caught by the shirt, "Oof!" He looked at the man who had blonde messy hair, and was dressed in white, "Who are you suppose to be, eh?" The man spoke, "My name is Kento! I heard you two would be coming~ So I made preparations!"

Toshiro looked down as a carpet rose up, and watched as Kento landed on it. "Alright. Time to go!" The carpet sped off towards the town. "WHA?! GAH!" Toshiro managed to grab a hold of the other end of the carpet, "WHY IS THIS THING MOVING SO FAST?!" He shouted. "What? I can't hear you." He saw Kento blink, "We'll be at the shop any time now! Don't worry!" He laughed, and the carpet sped off in a certain direction, heading straight for the Kento Shop Jr.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira watched as the kid on the bench went to talk to some blonde kid. Upon examining the blonde kid, she could make out that to be Kyohei Marufuji. She never really did see what other girls saw in him. He really wasn't even cute.

Mira then relized the name of the kid sitting on the bench. His name was Ryan Ryuuzeki. She watched as Ryan turned a rock to sand.

"Interesting," Mira said softly enough so the two couldn't hear her.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
Kyohei took a step back as the white haired guy stood up. It wasn't that he was afraid of the guy, just he was used to watching out for anything back when he was in his gang. After hearing the guy introducing himself he nodded, "nice to meet you sir, I'm Kyohei Marufuji." He gave a small annoyed expression on the side, _god dammit, what the fuck is with everyone getting in my way!? I wish this jackass would just buzz off!_

He gave a confused look as he watched Ryan pick the pebble up. He wasn't sure what he was gonna do with it, maybe a magic trick. Heck, with that white hair it's a possibility he could be a clown. He was ready to just walk away from this guy, but he heard him say, light? After that he watched the pebble turn to sand and go through his fingers in an instant.

The sucker in his mouth fell to the ground from the shocking phenomenon he just witnessed, _I this shit for real!?_ He gave a small smile at the scene nervously, "well yea, I guess you can say that." He looked back down at the sand on the ground, still in shock, "that's a pretty nice magic trick you have right there. You must be a really good magician uh?"

Kyohei asked Ryan as a few sweat drops went down his body, he couldn't believe this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

"I have my moments," Ryan caught his foot under a loose twig, flicking it up and catching it, holding it out to Kyohei. His 'light' charge caused a flower to appear at the end of it.

"Of course," he waved casually, "It only happened after the explosion. I only found out about it while recovering. And since I'm fairly sure you've already noticed weird things, I came to offer some advice."

Ryan laughed, spinning the twig between his fingers. "Of course, I've only been in this for as long as you have. But I got off easy from the explosion, and I've seen some crazy stuff go down while out and about in town. For example,"

Ryan pointed a hand in the direction of the whistle that reminded him of flames. A burning noise coated in a low hum. He raised a finger and wiggled it a bit, beckoning for the figure he knew was there.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Akuma/Toshiro-

  A few moments after landing at Kento Shop Jr, Akuma and Toshiro were still stuck on the carpet. ?Ah, you two can let go.? Kento blinked. ?S..scary?? Akuma slowly released his grip, along with Toshiro. ?Now then! Come inside! We?ve got plenty of stuff to try out!? The two walked into the shop, shaking. Inside were three other people, Two girls and one man. They appeared to be teenagers, no older then seventeen. ?Oi! Old man, you brought in some more?? One of the girls called out. She had red hair tied pack and spiked upward in the very back. 

  ?Ah, No, these men are from Soul Society on a mission, They?ll be protecting Karakura while Raizen-kun is on punishment.? The three nod. ?Please keep them out of my room.? The other girl, with long black hair and dressed in a edo style dress commented, covering her mouth with her sleeve. ?Don?t worry~ they?ll just be trying on some gigai and getting the keys to their appartment~? The girls nodded. ?This way gentleman!? 

  He led the two into a backroom, Inside were multiple blank gigai, they had no faces or features, just the appearance of a mannequin. ?There?s two type! The spiritual sensory model, This will allow you to better sense hollows while inside the gigai and the battle model, allowing you to do battle while in your gigai? though you can go with the third, regular model?? He rubbed his chin. ?How much are they?? Akuma asked. ?Spirit, 20,000. Battle, 50,000.  Regular, free of charge!? Kento smiled. ?What kind of pricing system is that?.? 

  ?Now! Please pick the model you would like and try it out! You just have to step in it and it will adjust to you! *Coughwearingitmeansyoubuyitcough*? Akuma turned to him. ?Did you say something?? He asked. ?Ah, No, I coughed~? Kento waved Akuma off. ?Alright? uhh? I?ll just take a normal model?? He picked up one of the normal Gigai and tried it on. ?Ah, no fun I see.? Kento whined. Akuma?s Gigia transformed into his body and a set of clothing appeared on it as well. 

  Akuma?s eyepatch was back, however he wore a black shirt with a white skull on it, black jeans with a chain wallet and vans shoes. ?Alright.? His wrist had a spiked band and his belt was the same. ?This is what I?m talking about.? Akuma?s eyepatch was a pirate?s skull and crossbones. ?Now, I?ll be able to give you some soul candy too.? He held up a box. ?There?s four models! Chappy the rabbit, Gero the frog,  NeroNero Neko-kun and Bob the Billygoat!? He smiled.


Akuma sweatdropped. "Gimmie Gero the frog." He swiped the soul dispenser from Kento. "And the keys to my apartment." Kento shook his finger. "No, the two of you will share one apartment. Here is the key, Number 212! And here is the directions!" He handed both items over to Akuma.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma/Toshiro-
> 
> A few moments after landing at Kento Shop Jr, Akuma and Toshiro were still stuck on the carpet. ?Ah, you two can let go.? Kento blinked. ?S..scary?? Akuma slowly released his grip, along with Toshiro. ?Now then! Come inside! We?ve got plenty of stuff to try out!? The two walked into the shop, shaking. Inside were three other people, Two girls and one man. They appeared to be teenagers, no older then seventeen. ?Oi! Old man, you brought in some more?? One of the girls called out. She had red hair tied pack and spiked upward in the very back.
> 
> ...



"I'll let you keep those, I have an uncanny tendency to lose important items," Toshiro shuddered at the memory of his game with Pantsu. He looked over the choices of Gigai, and decided, "I'm gonna take a regular one myself, I'm kinda broke." Toshiro grabbed the soul dispenser from him.

Toshiro elbowed Akuma teasingly, "So, eh, you and I get to live together, that shit's gonna be fun, right? You'll try not to cut me up too badly, won't you? After all, if I were to die too soon, that would be boring for you, wouldn't it?" He joked, and then looked back at Kento. "So, you offered soul candy? I'll take NeroNero Neko-kun, cats have always been a preference for my animal." 

Toshiro tried the Gigai he put on, and it transformed into a pair of black jeans, a brown leather jacket, his hair which was normally long, was actually tied into a braid. He had two white gloves on his hands, one had the words "Divinity" imprinted on it, and his usual scarf was draped around his neck. Underneath the jacket was a blue tanktop, which was simply a plain tanktop, and he had white tennis shoes with black patterns traced to the sides on. 

"Hah, this fits my personality to a T." Toshiro looked back up at Kento, "So, are we ready to head to our new apartment now?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira noticed that the twig was pointing at her. She sighed as she walked over to the two boys. 

"Hello there," she said sweetly as she smiled at them. She was indeed curious to know more about them.


*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore noticed that she was approching the Menos forest. She began to turn around then she felt Helena dig her claws into her. 

"No, I want to go in," Helena said in a sleepy manner as her head still rested against Lenore's body.

"But Menos Forest is well," Lenore said but then trailed off.

"I'm sure we'll be alright. I have a starnge feeling we'll be alright," Helena said in the same manner as before.

The wolf hollow sighed as she trekked onward intot the forest. Hopefully, the petit hollow's words would be true.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
Kyohei raised an eyebrow and turned towards the direction Ryan was pointing. To his surprise and dismay it was a girl, "gah!" Even though he was on a crouch he managed to quickly move behind Ryan, "pay no attention to me miss I'm just some old ugly guy that happens to go to high school!" He made an old and grumpy voice to make himself seem as if he was just an old man, _shit, I swear bitches are everywhere! I can't get them off of me! Maybe I should just cut my face up a little?!_

Hiding behind the older person he pulled out a sucker and put it into his mouth, "eh, I think I saw that Kyohei guy go that way!" He pointed to a random direction, still not showing his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> "I'll let you keep those, I have an uncanny tendency to lose important items," Toshiro shuddered at the memory of his game with Pantsu. He looked over the choices of Gigai, and decided, "I'm gonna take a regular one myself, I'm kinda broke." Toshiro grabbed the soul dispenser from him.
> 
> Toshiro elbowed Akuma teasingly, "So, eh, you and I get to live together, that shit's gonna be fun, right? You'll try not to cut me up too badly, won't you? After all, if I were to die too soon, that would be boring for you, wouldn't it?" He joked, and then looked back at Kento. "So, you offered soul candy? I'll take NeroNero Neko-kun, cats have always been a preference for my animal."
> 
> ...



Kento looked at Toshiro for a moment. "BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" He burst out in laughter, falling to the ground and rolling around, tears jetting from his face. "BWAHAHAH!!! YOU LOOK LIKE A SISSY BIKER!" He laughed. "I agree, Come on pansy boy." Akuma chuckled. "Oh, and i'll kill you for that comment later, your outfit makes up for it for now." He chuckled to himself. "Ah, Wait.." Kento stood up and rubbed the tears from his eyes. "Here, Two cellphones with hollow tracking. When a hollow pops up the phone will alert you and lead you too it!" He passed them on to the two shinigami. "Alright, thanks." Akuma tucked his away. 

"Wellp, We can go on patrol now or go to the apartment." Akuma and Toshiro walked out of the shop. "I think i'd like to get a feel of this place before going to the apartment." He began to stretch his arms and legs, then his back. "Gotta get used to this Gigia..." He grumbled, he wasn't used to have a solid body, well, a flesh body at least...


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira watched as Kyohei ran behind Ryan. She just laughed at his antics.

"Kyohei Marufuji, even though every other girl at school seems to be infatuated with you for whatever reason, I am not. In fact, I don't even think you're that cute," Mira said in a reassuring manner. She never really did like him. Especially since she could tell he wasn't all he appeared to be at school.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Ryan looked amusedly at Kyohei. He was quite jumpy.

He stepped back, watching Kyohei continue to try and keep behind him.

"The last guy," he spoke again, "Didn't want to talk to me. I suppose that's to be taken for granted, if you've already accepted that weird stuff is going on and they haven't. But I've been in the middle of it already, it sweeps us up fast. I want to try and warn everyone who did change because of that explosion, but if they don't want to listen that can't be helped. So if you haven't yet accepted that something strange is going on since the school went down, you should head home and pray to make it through the week. For those that have accepted it," Ryan sat back down on the bench, "You should probably listen to what I have to say next."

Ryan was right in one way. The spiritual world had quickly swept him up. He'd nearly been killed by two Hollows, met a human with spirit powers, met a Shinigami, been snubbed by another human and had already began to practise his own powers, though he knew he could barely do a thing with them yet. He'd already fallen into this, maybe because he was always desiring something more in life.

Hopefully at least one of these two would be interested.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira was now certainlly interested in what Ryan had to say to them. She went over to the bench and sat down next to Ryan.

"I am intrigued. So tell me what you wish to say," Mira said ready to listen.

*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore creeped through Menos Forest quietly, trying to avoid detection. Why did she even take Helena's advice? Menos Forest was creepy and dangerous. 

Helena watched with sleepy eyes as they went through the forest. It was nice and pleasant. She didn't mind the danger at all.

"Lenore settle down. We'll be alright," Helena said in a reassuring tone.

"I'm sorry Helena, it's just that this place gives me the creeps," Lenore said as she kept going.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kento looked at Toshiro for a moment. "BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" He burst out in laughter, falling to the ground and rolling around, tears jetting from his face. "BWAHAHAH!!! YOU LOOK LIKE A SISSY BIKER!" He laughed. "I agree, Come on pansy boy." Akuma chuckled. "Oh, and i'll kill you for that comment later, your outfit makes up for it for now." He chuckled to himself. "Ah, Wait.." Kento stood up and rubbed the tears from his eyes. "Here, Two cellphones with hollow tracking. When a hollow pops up the phone will alert you and lead you too it!" He passed them on to the two shinigami. "Alright, thanks." Akuma tucked his away.
> 
> "Wellp, We can go on patrol now or go to the apartment." Akuma and Toshiro walked out of the shop. "I think i'd like to get a feel of this place before going to the apartment." He began to stretch his arms and legs, then his back. "Gotta get used to this Gigia..." He grumbled, he wasn't used to have a solid body, well, a flesh body at least...


 
Toshiro smirked a little bit, "I had a feeling you would say something like that," Toshiro turned to look at Akuma as he made a snide remark. "Tch, I'd love to see ya try," he smirked challengingly at Akuma. He turned to Kento as he told them to wait, and took the Cellphone fro, Kento, "Thanks a lot, we'll need it eh." Toshiro walked out of the shop with Akuma, and smirked a little bit. "Quit complaining ya dumbass, you'll get used to having that kind of body."

Before Akuma could respond though, Toshiro's Cellphone began to beep, he opened it up and took a look at it, pressed a couple of button, "A hollow, huh?" He turned to Akuma, "Hey Akuma, looks like a Hollow's spawned, guess I get to go explore for a little bit," he looked at the location on the Cellphone, "Appears to be near some kind of hospital complex, it's a pretty weak one though, you wouldn't get a challenge out of fighting it, so I'll go take care of this mess."

Toshiro took off in his Gigai, but soon found that the speed wasn't anywhere near to his liking, "Damn, this stupid body, enough of this joke," He separated from the Gigai, taking Shinigami form and noticed it collapsed on the ground. "Huh," he looked at the container with the soul candy, "I wonder what this would.." He inserted the soul candy into the Gigai's mouth, and suddenly the Gigai came to life, "Whoa, what the?!" Toshiro was slightly surprised, "Ahhh~~ Where am I~! Nyah!" The Gigai turned to look at him, "Who are you? Nyah!" Toshiro blinked a little bit, 'This thing is.. a mod soul, eh?' Toshiro smirked, "You're quite slow witted, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, you're in my body right now, I hope you can keep up with me." Toshiro turned around, and took off in the direction of the Hollow. 'I'll bet some humans are nearby, that's the only reason a Hollow would attack so soon.'


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
The boy moved from behind Ryan slowly, surprised by the girl's words. _huh?_, he wondered if something was wrong with her head or something, sure he hated that they bothered him, but it was strange that she didn't. "oh, I see. Sorry for the mistake miss," he bowed quickly to show his respect with a warming smile. _It's a good thing....,but why did her shitty words piss me of for some reason?_, he scratched his head pondering the reason, but he didn't worry about it to much.

He turned his attention back to Ryan who spoke about all of these strange things happened. He adjusted the sucker in his mouth as he listened carefully, _so this weird shit isn't just my brain fucking around huh?_ He thought to himself if he wanted to listen to the guy at all, after all he didn't care much, it was probably just puberty or something. After a few seconds of thinking he nodded his head with a large smile, "well sir you seem to know a lot more than we do. So I assume I'll listen as well, please take your time." He played his role well as he looked at his hand, remembering the things he did.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Ryan was about to start talking, when the discordant whistle blared inside his skull. A few moments later, the air split, and a hand reached out.

A spiked mask, the spikes almost resembling a dreadhawk, emerged next. And a large, top heavy Hollow entered the real world, right before the three.

"Shit shit shit!" Ryan stood up, pulling Mira up by the shoulder as well, "Guess you get to see it first hand!"

He grabbed the loose wooden board in the bench, one he had played with earlier while sitting here, and hoisted it up. Inside his head, he cried out "dark" hoping for a favourable reaction. When the beam turned into a dense wooden spear, Ryan smiled and stabbed it right at the Hollow's down-swinging arm. It pushed it back, barely, and the two held.

"You two get out of here!" he yelled at Mira and Kyohei, "You're still too banged up to fight this thing!"

Of course, Ryan himself was underestimating it, Hollows were naturally stronger than humans. So when it shifted its arm and sent him flying into the wall of the hospital, he let himself be surprised for a moment, before sinking to the ground, groaning.

The Hollow snapped the spear stuck in its arm and roared loudly.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira stared up at the thing. She was amazed by it, just amazed. Her heart started to beat fast as she continued to look at it. She then saw Ryan try to fight it. It had easily taken down Ryand and snap his spear.

Mira's fist clenched as she looked at it. For some reason she couldn't allow herself to just run away. She aimed her free hand at it as she concentrated. She was hoping to make some sort of flame to deal damage to it.

"Come on, come on," Mira said to herself. She then felt the feeling of warmth at the end of her fingertips. A flame started to emerge as she fired it off at the hollow. The flame grew as it gained more energy and managed to hit the thing.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
Kyohei watched the masked beast in amazement. He noticed Ryan try to fight it off, but he got taken down rather quickly, so much for mister cool. "this is a fucking nightmare," he muttered to himself as he turned around about to let Ryan be done in, but then he saw Mira charge in. "Hey, what are you doing!? We have to leave!" It was after that he saw fire emerge from her fist, _what the fuck!?_ He had to shack his head to make sure what he was seeing was true...and it was. 

Seeing her charge bravely, he spit out the sucker in his mouth in anger, "dammit, a single bitch is fighting that thing, but I'm just running away like a coward!" He slammed his fist onto top of a nearby car in frustration, "mom! I can't live a good life like this!" A few tears ran from his eyes in sadness from is own weakness. At that point the burning in his hand returned, but he was to distracted to notice.

The lights on the car turned on, causing him to realize what was going on, "this shit again!" After that the blue car drove itself forward, which was the direction of the large beast. Would the car hit!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Right, See yah loser.? Akuma waved Toshiro off, he was already too far away for him to hear his taunt. ?Cool, Some freaking alone time!? He put his hands behind his head and began to march off into town, He didn?t care for weak hollows so he?d let Toshiro handle it. ?Guy?s a shinigami now, ain?t my business to get involved in his fights.? He yawned and looked around; people were giving him strange looks. ?So, this is the human world eh?? He thought to himself. 

  ?MOVE OUT OF THE WAY!!!!? A teen riding on an out of control bike shouts. ?I CAN?T STOP!!!? He cried out, knocking people down left and right, soon though it was a straight path to Akuma. ?PLEASE GET OUT OF THE WAY~~? The teen shouted. ?Shut up.? Akuma held his hand out, stopping the bike with ease, though force of the stop threw the teen off the bike, Akuma caught him in mid air and let him land on his feet. ?W?whoa!? 

  The boy turned around. ?That was awesome!! How?d you do that!?? He shouted. ?Shut up, I didn?t want you crashing into me.? Akuma let go of the bike. ?The hell is this thing?? he wondered. ?Oh, Sorry about that! You see, my chain broke and I couldn?t.? The boy looked up but Akuma had already started to walk off. ?H..hey!! Wait up!!? He chased after akuma. ?My names Hasenko! Thanks for saving me!? Akuma grumbled. ?I didn?t save you, I stopped myself from getting hurt.?

  Hasenko nodded. ?Right, Right I gotcha!? Akuma just grumbled again. ?So, like, what are you doing out here man?? Hasekno blinked, his outfit resembled a high schoolers, actually it looked a lot like Karakura?s uniform. ?None of your business.? Akuma answered. ?Ah, I see?? Hasenko nodded. ?See, Me, My school got blown up by some terrorists man! I?m stuck with nothing to do! I didn?t even know about it till today cause I was kind of playing hooky right? So I get dressed to go to school and BOOM! Man there was like nothing there! But all these cops or something!?

  Akuma turned around and grabbed Hasenko by the throat. ?Shut up and leave me alone.? As he was about to continue his conversation, Akuma?s phone rang. ?Damn it.? He flipped the phone open. ?Hollow located!? a message appeared. ?Great.? He grumbled, pressing some buttons he got the location and rushed off. ?Oh? uh? SEE YAH LATER MAN!? Hasenko waved.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

"Ugh," Ryan rubbed his head, trying to stand up. That Hollow had easily knocked him aside, normal methods weren't going to cut it.

Mira had released fire, that was cool. But Ryan had to get back in. He had the most experience of them all here. Admittedly that was still next to nothing, but he couldn't let them get hurt. How the hell had he dealt with the last Hollow.

Ryuu said Ryan had changed. The black underlay on his hair had become more dominant, his voice had changed and he had pummeled the Hollow hard. He had become...darker.

"Shit," Ryan stood up and placed a hand over his heart, "I didn't really want to have to try this." He closed his eyes, and whispered one word inside his head. _'Dark'_.

The Hollow had been largely unaffected by the flames, besides being annoyed. It stepped up over Mira and raised a hand to bring it crashing down on her.

"HEY SHITHEAD! THINK FAST!" Foot first, Ryan crashed straight into the side of the Hollow's head. The impact was enough to knock it to the side, and it stumbeled slightly. Ryan landed right before Mira.

"Hey there, cute stuff," he placed a hand under Mira's chin, "What say we wrap this party up and go find a more entertaining game to play?"

Ryan stepped forward, Mira stepping back in time as he still had a hand to her chin. The car sent by Kyohei rushed behind them, slamming into the Hollow which had regained itself and rushed back at them.

"Stubborn Idiot," Ryan looked over at the Hollow as it roared, flipping the car over onto its back, "You just don't know when to quit, do you? Fine, LET'S HAVE IT!"

He raced at it again, slamming a fist into its gut. This time it was ready and slammed its own fist into his back, pushing him directly into the ground. It wasn't ready for Ryan to leap back up as though he hadn't been hit when it raised its fist, however.

"COME ON!" He roared, slamming another punch into its gut, this time stepping around its down swing, "THAT ALL YOU GOT?"

No, it was not all it had. The Hollow roared loudly, its Reiatsu temporarily disrupting Ryan's movement. In that moment, a fist slammed into him, and Ryan went flying further and faster than before, aimed right at the hospital wall. If he hit this time, it would be bad.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ugh," Ryan rubbed his head, trying to stand up. That Hollow had easily knocked him aside, normal methods weren't going to cut it.
> 
> Mira had released fire, that was cool. But Ryan had to get back in. He had the most experience of them all here. Admittedly that was still next to nothing, but he couldn't let them get hurt. How the hell had he dealt with the last Hollow.
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]q5JnCN0lIls[/YOUTUBE]


 

"Disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini. Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat! Bakudou #9, Geki." A large red light suddenly surrounded the boy, and restricted his movements as he fell down onto the ground, Toshiro entered the scene, with his Zanpaktou drawn, and looked at the group of humans who had all been gathered here. 'Not only can they see the Hollow, they can actually attack it with some sort of abilities?' Toshiro blinked a little bit, as he looked at them, then narrowed his eyes slightly, "I assume if you can see this ugly beast, then you can see me as well," Toshiro turned to face the Hollow, "My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a Shinigami, I will explain everything to you as soon as I have finished with this monster." The Hollow charged forward at him, however Toshiro simply stepped to the side, "You charge at me without saying anything? You don't even have the ability to speak."

Toshiro jumped back, and threw his hand into the air, "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days! Hadou #3, Flare!" A burst of red fire shot out at the Hollow, and hit it square on, knocking it back. "Hmph, how ridiculous, a lowly Hollow of your level thinking he stands a chance against me." Toshiro turned to look at the boy he put his Bakudou on, and raised his hand out to him, and the Bakudou was released. "Stay back, I will finish this as quickly as possible."

Toshiro turned his attention back to the Hollow, who roared at him, and charged him down again, it swung a claw out at him, but he managed to dodge it, however the Hollow roared loudly, releasing some Reiatsu which surprised Toshiro, and pushed him back slightly, "Oh, it seems you're more powerful than I gave you credit however," Toshiro charged in at the hollow, and took a swipe at it with his Zanpaktou, cutting it directly across the chest, but careful not to puncture the hole itself, "Don't go underestimating me, you damn Hollow!" The Hollow swiped a claw at him, however it only hit solid ground, as Toshiro had already jumped back out of the way. The Hollow charged forward, and swiped again, but once again Toshiro dodged with relative ease.

"Sorry, but I don't have time to play around with a punk like you, so I'll just finish this quickly," Toshiro held out his hand, "Controller of waves and water, bring down death from the sky! Hadou #22, Getsumen no Sazanami!" Multiple curve like Reiatsu shot out of his hand, heading straight towards the Hollow, and the Hollow tried to jump to the side of one, however he was hit by the other two, wounding him greatly, Toshiro charged forward, and was suddenly in front of him, "This game, is over," Toshiro said, and sliced upwards, cutting through the Hollow's chest, and slicing it in half.

Toshiro turned around to look at the humans as the Hollow's form slowly started to dissipate, releasing the souls in which it had contained. "You guys, what are your names?" Toshiro asked them, as he sheathed his Zankpatou up. "For you to be able to see, much less attack a Hollow, is unheard of for Humans."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira saw the hollow was coming towarss er but she couldn't move. She didn't want to go like this. She braced herself. Though suddenly Ryan came and saved her. He seemed different, though that didn't change the fact she was still grateful.

"Hey there, cute stuff," he placed a hand under Mira's chin, "What say we wrap this party up and go find a more entertaining game to play?"

Mira stood in shock at what he said. She wasn't exactly sure, but she had the feeling he was hitting on her.

"Um, thank you," she said in shock of all that was happening. Before she could say anything else he ran off to go fight the thing. She went off to go find a place to take cover as the battle went on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

"Ugh," Ryan groaned as he pulled himself off the ground for the second time in as many minutes. At least he was back to himself. Seemed running out of strength knocked his 'dark' self out. Good for him.

"Woah," Ryan got up just in time to see the Hollow absolutely destroyed by a Shinigami. It was just like with Liana. They could do things no human could dream of.

"Yo, Shinigami!" Ryan waved, back to normal as he approached, "Thanks for saving us. I think we woulda been in for it if you hadn't shown up in time."

Ryan caught Mira looking at him strangely. "Uhh," he rubbed the back of his head, trying to remember what exactly his dark self had done. "My uh, power, let's me switch things between light and dark. And if I use it on myself I can do better against Hollow, but I don't really remember what's happening when it's going on. I didn't hurt anyone did I?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Alright! I?m nearing the hollow!? He grinned. ?I can?t wait, this one seems to give off a big power, I?m psyched!? He popped a soul candy and burst from the gigai. ?Get to a safe place!? He ordered. ?Right-goro!?  The gigai rushed off looking for a safe spot. ?Freaking? whatever.? He grumbled and turned a corner into an alleyway. ?Alright, Now then where is this hollow? ?He knew he was in the right spot, but he didn?t see anything. ?Hello?? He walked down the ally a ways and found himself in a parking lot. ?Hmm, this is odd.? The lot was surrounded by buildings.

  ?BWAHAHAHAHAH!!! THANKS FOR ENTERING MY TRAP!? A voice shouts. ?Eh?? A large mole looking hollow pops halfway out of the ground. ?Oh, there you are.? Akuma swung at the hollow, however it ducked back into the ground. ?Haha, this is gonna be interesting!? He smirked, the hollow popped up out of the ground again, Akuma swung once more and missed. ?Do you like this game!? the hollow laughed, popping up behind Akuma. ?IT?S MY FAVORITE!? The hollow shouts, lunging at him.

  ?Then you should be better!? Akuma turns as he slashes upward and cuts the hollow in half. ?Mission, Accomplished.? He smirked and sheathed his zanpakto. ?Not quite~~? The mole like hollow appeared behind him once more, only this time he was able to cut Akuma?s arm. ?Urgh?? The shinigami jumped back and turned to see the hollow. ?What the hell? I killed you?? He narrowed his eyes. ?Ah, But what you saw was not what you think you saw now was it?? The hollow laughed. ?Guess this is gonna be more interesting then I thought.?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira smiled gently at Ryan as he explained what happened and asked it he hurt anyone.

"No, you didn't hurt anyone. Though, you did save me," Mira answered in a sweet sounding voice. She then looked at the Shinigami, Toshiro.

"Hello there Toshiro. I am Iwasaki Mira. Also thank you for coming in when you did," Mira said as she introduced herself and thanked him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Ryan smiled back. Good, he had saved someone. That meant he could trust his 'dark' self not to kill people. That was good.

"Toshiro?" Ryan looked at the Shinigami. "I'm Ryan Ryuuzeki, nice to meet you." He held out a hand.

"Is Kyohei alright?" he asked looking about.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
Kyohei witnessed Ryan's complete change in attitude in awe, "wha- what fuck just happened to that guy!?" Thoughts such as an evil twin, or a robotic brother went through his head, but he easily shoved them away. "For shitty white hair he's kinda tough," he spoke to himself where no one could hear him talk as he watched the senior battle, but he was soon knocked away again. He saw that Ryan was flying towards the building and knew that it was going to be bad, "shit!"

Before Ryan hit a red light saved him from harm, "more weird shit just keeps coming up, huh?" Soon a man in black with a sword beat the pulp out of the hollow easily, "no fucking way,...he dominated that shitty thing.." The man said he was a shinigami, which kinda worried him, "a shinigami? Does he mean the fucking Grim Reaper?" He noticed that Ryan seemed too know something about him so Kyohei decided to walk over himself, "wow, shinigami sir! You really showed that thing what was going on! I'm Kyohei Marufuji, pleased to meet you!"

He switched over to his nice with a kind smile a reached his hand out for a nice hand shake.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

Toshiro looked them over slightly, “Ryan Ryuuzeki, Iwasaki Mira, and Kyohei Marufuji, eh?” Toshiro nodded then, and returned the hand shake with Marufuji, suddenly a person who looked exactly like him appeared beside him, “Ahh, I found you at last. Nyah!” Toshiro looked at the Gigai infused with a Mod Soul and groaned a little bit, “You really are one thick headed mod soul, huh?” The Gigai just titled it's head at him, “Thick headed, what does that mean? Nyah!” Toshiro shook his head, “Nevermind, it doesn't matter.”

Toshiro turned his attention back to the people in front of him, “Anyways, I am a Shinigami, normally, one wouldn't be able to see me, since I am already dead.” Toshiro looked them all over again, “However, since you guys have abnormally high Reiatsu, it seems you are manifesting certain abilities, of what type I'm not entirely sure.” Toshiro closed his eyes, and raised a finger, “Allow me to explain, what you just saw me fight was called a Hollow, it is a negative spirit, it preys on those people with high Reiatsu, it eats these type of people, and gains in strength by doing so.” Toshiro opened his eyes, “The other type of spirit is called a Plus, it is what you humans come to know as Ghosts. As A Shinigami,” Toshiro pulled out his Zanpaktou, “My job is to maintain balance between Soul Society and the Human World, I use this sword to either kill Hollow, thus releasing all the souls from the Hollow, purifying the sins it committed, and sending it back to Soul Society. I can also use this sword to perform a ritual, which sends a Plus spirit to Soul Society.” Toshiro pointed to the thing beside him, “This thing you see here is called a Gigai, it's the form I take when I want to mask myself as a human.” 

Toshiro punched it in the stomach, and the Soul Candy came out of it, and the Gigai fell onto the ground, completely lifeless, “This is called a soul candy, inside of it is a Mod Soul, which can bring inanimate objects to life, it takes my place when I change into a Shinigami.” Toshiro picked up the Gigai, and slipped himself back into it to prove it, thus taking on a human form again. “I was sent here along with a friend to defend this town from Hollow, since the Shinigami who normally protects this town is not around.” Toshiro placed his hands into his jean pockets, “You guys following me so far?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxBvm6IK8KM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 




Akuma Vs Gofear

?COME HERE!? Akuma slashes the hollow in half and watches it?s body disperse into the air. ?Was that the best you could do!?? the hollow mocked. ?Again?? Akuma turned around and cut the hollow diagonally. ?BWAHAHAHA!! COME ON! TRY HARDER!? This time he pierced the hollows Skull. ?Got?cha!? He smirked. ?I don?t think so.? He felt two hands wrap around his stomach. ?What!?? He was flipped into the air and his head slammed down on the asphalt below. ?Urgh?.? He stood up and shook his head.

  ?HAHAHA!! HAVE YOU FIGURED IT OUT YET!? YOU CAN?T BEAT ME!? The hollow laughed. ?I?ll just keep cutting you till you run out of lives then.? Akuma spun his zanpakto around. ?COME ON!? He charges forward and slashes a hollow, Spinning around he cuts it down again. With a quick turn of his zanpakto his stabs behind him and takes out another, Then quickly leaps into the air and stabs the hollow?s head as it pops out of he ground. 

  For a second, everything is quite; He?s been slashing at these things for a while now and was making no progress so far. ?Come on out!? Suddenly the hollow pops out of the ground and fires a ball of spit at him. ?Heh, like that?ll do anything.? He avoids the attack and leaps into the air, what he didn?t see however was the ground starting to melt from the spit. ?COME ON!? He laughed and stabbed the hollow?s right eye. ?That?s right you bastard.?

  The hollow vanished again, dispersing into spirit particles and floating off. It was a kill, there is no doubt about that, he?d killed that thing many times now. ?So, how does it come back?? He wondered. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!! GUESS WILL GET YOU NO WHERE!? Akuma slashed behind him and took out another hollow, turning back he cut a second, a third, a fourth a fifth! The hollows kept popping up each time he killed one and he was begging to think he was going mad!  

  ?WAHAHAHAHA!!? This time, it was ten? there was ten of those bastards all around him. ?HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS!? WHICH ONE OF ME IS REAL!?? He laughed, Akuma charged one, slashed it?s throat, the others just laughed! He leaped from that one and cut another at an angle, he then slashed through three more and stabbed through the rest in a straight run till he took them all out. ?Urgh? I?m starting to get tired from all this running around.? He grumbled. ?THEN YOU?RE READ TO EAT!!!? The ground began to shake. ?What!?? 

  BOOM!!! The asphalt flew into the air as a massive hollow broke through the ground, It looked like the other moles, but this thing was the size of a small house! It wasn?t quite a Gillian.. but the damn thing wasn?t the size of your average hollow either! ?Damn, so you were tricking me!?? he shouted. ?No! You idiot!? The hollow bent forward to reveal it?s back. ?I CAN SPAWN MINI VERSIONS OF MYSELF!? He laughed and began spewing out multiple hollow. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!! DIE SHINIGAMI!!!?


Akuma grunted and began to slash through the hollows, left, right, down, angle. He cut through one and another, The monsters piled on top of him but he was able to cut through enough of them to free himself. His body was gaining small scratched each time he tool one out, another attacked. He was having a hard time dealing with the sheer number of all the things this beast could create. "Damn it!" Akuma shouts. "DAMN IT!" He grunts, his body growing more cuts as the beast produces more of it's self. "THIS IS TAKING FOREVER!" 



Akuma's spirit bursts fourth and he cuts through ten with a swift spin and slash. "Huff...huff...huff...." He panted, fighting these things.. they were weak, but they made up for that in number. "WONT YOU DIE ALREADY?!" The big one swung it's massive paw and threw Akuma into a building... The world seemed to fade into blackness... he couldn't feel his body anymore... the sounds of the beasts laughter faded.... Akuma was... done for.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2010)

Ryan matched up what was said against what he had heard last night. Or was it this morning? Yeah it was this morning, predawn. He couldn't believe so much had happened in a day.

"Yeah," he nodded, "That's pretty much what the Shinigami I met earlier told me."

He thought of Liana again. She had been nice, and saved his life, as well as sent a soul to Soul Society. "Do you know a 'Liana'?" he asked Toshiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 31, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan matched up what was said against what he had heard last night. Or was it this morning? Yeah it was this morning, predawn. He couldn't believe so much had happened in a day.
> 
> "Yeah," he nodded, "That's pretty much what the Shinigami I met earlier told me."
> 
> He thought of Liana again. She had been nice, and saved his life, as well as sent a soul to Soul Society. "Do you know a 'Liana'?" he asked Toshiro.



	 	 ?Liana.. mm,? Toshiro gained a pensive look on his face as he begun to think, ?That name sound slightly familiar, though from I'm not sure. Hmm.. Liana.? Toshiro titled his head slightly, as if trying to figure out where the source of the name came from, however he shook his head lightly. ?Nope, can't remember where I've heard that name before, however, I may know someone who does know.?

Toshiro mused over the name some more, he wasn't exactly sure where he had heard the name before, when suddenly his phone started beeping. He picked it up, and took a good look at it, ?A Hollow, and a fairly strong one at that.? Toshiro shook his head, ?No, no time to worry about that, Akuma will take care of it.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?Tch, now where the hell have I heard that name??


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Urgh..uhuhuh?? His voice echoed out. ?What the hell?? He wondered to himself, he tried opening his eyes but everything was blurred. ?It?s?hot here?? He slowly stood up and shook his head. ?Where am i?? The words carried out across the area and echoed back to him. As his vision slowly cleared he could begin to make out the area, above him were three suns, one large, one medium and one small. Below and around was nothing but sand and large torches, burning a brilliant blue flame. It was bright here, the sky was blue and not a cloud could be seen? 

  The torches stood like sky scrapers, giving fuel to the suns. ?What kind of place is this?? Akuma looked around. There seemed to be a circle of smaller torches, a little taller then him. Within that circle was a thing? Spikes jetting from its body, it?s form large and muscular. ?What the hell is that?? Akuma walked towards it, the creature stood up and turned to him. Its face was like a demons and two long horns extended proudly from its head. ?So, you?ve finally come!? the beast smirked, its voice did not echo, It was crisp and clear, but also dark and raspy. 

  ?Who the hell are you?? Akuma placed his hand on hi Zanpakto, only to find it missing! ?You fight with me every battle! You clean me when I am bloodied! You feel for me when I am lost! You look for me when I am gone! DO YOU KNOW MY NAME!?? The beast shouted. ?WHO WOULD KNOW SUCH AN UGLY THING LIKE YOU!?? Akuma answered back. ?THAT?S IT YOU LITTLE TWERP!? The monster charge him, Akuma had no choice but to fight back.

  ?ARRRAAAA!!!? the two shout, as Akuma nears the creature it extends its arm and grabs his throat, slamming his body to the ground. ?DO YOU FEEL IT!? THE CONNECTION BETWEEN YOU AND I!? IM SICK OF SCREAMING! IM SICK OF CALLING OUT! HEAR ME AND UNDERSTAND ME VOICE!? Akuma struggled under the weight of the beasts form. ?DO YOU KNOW MY NAME NOW!? SAY IT! I WISH TO HEAR MY NAME SPOKEN FROM YOUR OWN TONGUE!? Akuma struggled to breath. ?I DON?T KNOW!? He shouts back. ?Then listen and remember this well! MY NAME IS JIGOKUKAMI!?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira listened as Toshiro as he gave a bunch of information on shinigamais, hollows, souls, mod souls, and gigais. She did her best to process all the information. Toshiro asked if they all followed. Mira just nodded as her brain did not finish processing it all. 


*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore had stopped for a moment as she went through Menos Forest to eat on the leftovers of a dead hollow. She used her claws to cut off a piece for Helena. 

"Here you go buddy," Lenore said as she handed Helena the piece. Helena took the piece. For Lenore it may of looked tiny, but for Helena it was large. 

"Thank you Lenore," Helena said as she ate her piece. As Helena ate her piece she felt something strange that was coiming from far off in one direction. The feeling reminded her of the hollow she fought a while ago. She smiled as she thought of how fun would it be to fight him again. Though the feeling felt slightly different.

"Well let's continue little hollow," Lenore said as she was ready to continue onward. 

"Alright," Helena said as she go back onto Lenore's body. Lenore then started trekking onward again.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
Kyohei listened to all of the shinigami's words carefully, trying to make sure what he was hearing was right. _pluses?_, this mainly caught his attention, realizing what that girl was in the hospital. Finally gaining his cool, the boy slid a orange sucker into his mouth. _all of this shit hes saying! its almost unbelievable!_, he didn't want to believe such a stupid thing, but he had no choice. One particular thing caught his attention  and it was that souls go to the Soul Society, meaning his mother could be there, _wait,...if souls go there then that means!_

A large real smile burst onto his face as he moved closer to the shinigami and put his hands on his shoulders, "hey, hey shinigami sir! If what your saying is true than that means my mother is in this Soul Society place right? That's such a relief! So that also means you can take me there to see my mother right?! You just have to take me, that's all!" The teen was happy, not just in his act but deep down as well. He couldn't believe such a great thing could allow him to see his mother again after so many years. Kyohei looked deep into Toshiro, putting all his faith into him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"Well, if you ever do meet her, black hair, blue eyes, yay big," Ryan raised a hand to show her height, "Thank her for saving me back then. Considering how this Hollow beat me up, I doubt I would have stood a chance against the last one."

"Anyway, I'll look after these guys, make sure they're okay, and if you're hunting the Hollow I'm sure you'll know when one shows up. So if you've got one at the moment, don't feel the need to stick around on our behalf."

Kyohei's outburst came up moments after Ryan's speech. He looked at the younger teen in surprise.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

The next day dawned for Isis, and after a morning warmup, preparing for any possible action, she headed back out for the Sixtieth District of East Rukongai. The guard at the checkpoint informed her that Lavida had not passed through, and nodded happily when Isis paid him a little more.

So now it was time for the hunt.

District Sixty One was very similar to District 60, being connected to the checkpoint as well. It was a little rough and tumble at the edges, but the leaders of the district were respected and good people. Isis asked amongst them with Lavida's picture she had had sketched the day before, and got one response that he had been seen moving out past this District.

Isis continued this routine, asking the district leaders about it as she moved on. Some were amicable, some...needed persuasion. But Isis had taken over the 73rd District of South Rukongai before becoming a Shinigami. She was not the type to be pushed around by Rukongai souls.

The final point was where the 77th District told her he had not passed through. This conflicted with the 76th telling her he had entered the 77th. He was here.

Isis moved down from District leaders to gang heads. There were three gangs in here, and each one seemed displeased with the Shinigami sticking her nose into their business. Isis loosened most of their tongues with a good whack to the head.

"Yer I seen 'im," a displeased man picked his nose, one hand on the picture. "Little Ari went wit im for a while, brought back some cash. Said 'e needed to hide out. 'e'll show ya te way OI ARI!"

A twitchy youth appeared, glancing nervously at his boss and the Shinigami. The boss held out Isis's picture of Lavida. "Take tis Shinigami ta find tha guy, got it?"

Ari nodded, shaking a little as he motioned for Isis to follow him. Isis retrieved the picture of Lavida and went after him. He led Isis through a maze of interlocked buildings, eventually heading down through a cellar into an underground network.

"Wawawawawatch you're step," he stammered as he moved ahead. Isis nodded and carefully approached. The ground suddenly dropped off, and she landed a meter down.

"Woah," she stood back up, "You weren't kidding."

It was at this point that a heavy club connected to the back of her skull, and she fell into darkness.

~~~

Rán snarled, at the middle of a tearing frenzy of small Hollow. They had mobbed her when she'd felled a large bull Hollow, attempting to overwhelm her by numbers. But she had not come this far to be taken down by such methods. Her flames were incinerating the weakest just by being in her destructive presence, absorbing their souls into her body. The strongest still had to try and attack her, and she nipped off any and all of them, snapping their bodies and swallowing their spirits.

Váli, who was a little way back, was not made for dealing with small opponents, and was attempting to escape noticed. A large bull Hollow, like the previous, noticed him and attempted to charge him with a loud snort. A single long spine between the eyes, fired at high speed from Váli's body, dropped it immediately. A number of feeders emerged to feast on it, and Váli groaned, unable to deal with them. Such was the price.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Well, if you ever do meet her, black hair, blue eyes, yay big," Ryan raised a hand to show her height, "Thank her for saving me back then. Considering how this Hollow beat me up, I doubt I would have stood a chance against the last one."
> 
> "Anyway, I'll look after these guys, make sure they're okay, and if you're hunting the Hollow I'm sure you'll know when one shows up. So if you've got one at the moment, don't feel the need to stick around on our behalf."
> 
> Kyohei's outburst came up moments after Ryan's speech. He looked at the younger teen in surprise.


 

Toshiro looked at Ryan, and nodded a little bit, "I'll be sure to let her know, if I meet her," Another pensive look came over his face, 'However, that name sounds troublesome for some reason.' Toshiro nodded a little bit, he took another look at his phone to see that the Hollow was still there. "Geez, that idiot, he must having a lot of fun fighting that thing." He put his phone back up, and placed it into his pocket.

He looked back at Ryan, and smirked a little bit, "Actually, one's showed up right now, fortunately for me I didn't come alone." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "You see, like you guys, Shinigami have go to school. My friend and I just graduated a few days ago, we've just improved at a vast rate. Most graduate Shinigami wouldn't even be taking missions like that."

Just as he finished saying that, a pair of hands grabbed his shoulders, and Kyohei's outburst came out.






Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji; Outside Hospital*​
> 
> 
> Kyohei listened to all of the shinigami's words carefully, trying to make sure what he was hearing was right. _pluses?_, this mainly caught his attention, realizing what that girl was in the hospital. Finally gaining his cool, the boy slid a orange sucker into his mouth. _all of this shit hes saying! its almost unbelievable!_, he didn't want to believe such a stupid thing, but he had no choice. One particular thing caught his attention and it was that souls go to the Soul Society, meaning his mother could be there, _wait,...if souls go there then that means!_
> ...


 

Toshiro looked at Kyohei, and blinked a little bit,"Well, I'm sure your mother is in Soul Society, but I can't exactly take you there while you're living, that would be a pretty serious crime," Toshiro rubbed the back of his head, "Well, Soul Society is a pretty nice place though." Toshiro blinked a little bit, as he turned to look at the hospital, and saw a little girl standing outside of it. He stared at her for a couple of seconds, and tilted his head slightly. "Mm," He pointed at the girl, "That's an example of a plus spirit." Toshiro jumped out of the Gigai he was in back into his Shinigami form, and pulled out his Zanpaktou, "You see that chain on it's chest?" He pointed at the chain, "That is called a chain of fate, it binds a Plus spirit to a specific person or place, however the Chain can be broken, and will allow them freedom of movement, but the Chain will corrode." Toshiro turned his sword so it was pointed in the air, allowing the hilt to be pointed at the ground. "If the chain corrodes completely, the Plus spirit transforms into a Hollow, but we're here to stop things like that from happening." Toshiro smirked a little bit, "So, if you have no other questions, I will show you how simple a soul burial ritual is."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
The sucker in Kyohei's mouth almost fell out, but in anger his teeth caught it. His fist clenched in anger of being denied so easily, _PRETTY NICE HE SAID!?_ He held in his anger by calming down a little and tasted the sucker in his mouth more. He heard Toshiro speak something about a Soul Burial and a little girl, but he wasn't listening much just looking down in anger, _I don't fucking care if this jackass says its a fucking utopia! For all I fucking know he could be telling shitty lies to cover up!_ He though to himself as he looked off, hearing him ask if there were anymore questions, "no shinigami sir,....none at all..sorry to bother you.." Even though he wanted to force the guy to take him there he promised his mother that he would be a good person, and he knew he shouldn't let his anger overcome it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> The sucker in Kyohei's mouth almost fell out, but in anger his teeth caught it. His fist clenched in anger of being denied so easily, _PRETTY NICE HE SAID!?_ He held in his anger by calming down a little and tasted the sucker in his mouth more. He heard Toshiro speak something about a Soul Burial and a little girl, but he wasn't listening much just looking down in anger, _I don't fucking care if this jackass says its a fucking utopia! For all I fucking know he could be telling shitty lies to cover up!_ He though to himself as he looked off, hearing him ask if there were anymore questions, "no shinigami sir,....none at all..sorry to bother you.." Even though he wanted to force the guy to take him there he promised his mother that he would be a good person, and he knew he shouldn't let his anger overcome it.




Toshiro blinked a little bit, he wasn't a mind reader, but he was a very perceptive person, and not even a human could have missed the teeth clench. He watched as Kyohei was looking down at the ground, and he could've almost sworn something he said made Kyohei angry, but he shrugged it off, and decided to let it to go, he walked over to the little girl, and got down on one knee. He saw the girl look up at him, and he tried his best to put on a kind smile, he wasn't one to show emotion very often, but he couldn't make her make feel nervous about this. "Hello, what's your name?"

The little girl looked up at him, and saw the smile, and gave him a smile back, "Oh, my name is Yasuji Hotaru." Toshiro smiled a little bit, "I see, well, are you here looking for someone?" The girl shook her head a little bit, "No, I was watching after my sick mother, but that guy over there cured her with some weird power." Toshiro smiled genuinely, "Ah I see, well, I have a proposition for you." The girl looked up at him, "A proposition, what's that mean?" She tilted her head, and he smiled, "I mean a deal, there's a place called Soul Society, it's where people like you go, it's a very nice place, much better than here, I can take you there if you would like." The girl frowned a little bit, "I don't know, what if mommy becomes ill again?" Toshiro kept the smile on his face, "I promise you, your mother will be fine, and if she does pass away, you'll be able to see her there." The girl's face brightened, "Really, you mean it?!" Toshiro nodded, "I mean it with all m heart." The girl nodded again, "Okay, I'll go then." Toshiro smiled, and raised his sword up so the hilt was pointing at her, "Alright, here we go." He tapped the hilt on her forehead, and the girl was encased in a blue light, which floated into the air slightly before disappearing altogether. Toshiro nodded to himself, "Alright, as simple as that."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro blinked a little bit, he wasn't a mind reader, but he was a very perceptive person, and not even a human could have missed the teeth clench. He watched as Kyohei was looking down at the ground, and he could've almost sworn something he said made Kyohei angry, but he shrugged it off, and decided to let it to go, he walked over to the little girl, and got down on one knee. He saw the girl look up at him, and he tried his best to put on a kind smile, he wasn't one to show emotion very often, but he couldn't make her make feel nervous about this. "Hello, what's your name?"
> 
> The little girl looked up at him, and saw the smile, and gave him a smile back, "Oh, my name is Yasuji Hotaru." Toshiro smiled a little bit, "I see, well, are you here looking for someone?" The girl shook her head a little bit, "No, I was watching after my sick mother, but that guy over there cured her with some weird power." Toshiro smiled genuinely, "Ah I see, well, I have a proposition for you." The girl looked up at him, "A proposition, what's that mean?" She tilted her head, and he smiled, "I mean a deal, there's a place called Soul Society, it's where people like you go, it's a very nice place, much better than here, I can take you there if you would like." The girl frowned a little bit, "I don't know, what if mommy becomes ill again?" Toshiro kept the smile on his face, "I promise you, your mother will be fine, and if she does pass away, you'll be able to see her there." The girl's face brightened, "Really, you mean it?!" Toshiro nodded, "I mean it with all m heart." The girl nodded again, "Okay, I'll go then." Toshiro smiled, and raised his sword up so the hilt was pointing at her, "Alright, here we go." He tapped the hilt on her forehead, and the girl was encased in a blue light, which floated into the air slightly before disappearing altogether. Toshiro nodded to himself, "Alright, as simple as that."



*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei heard a familiar voice, a voice that he had heard before. He snapped out of his gaze and looked over where the shinigami was. It was the same girl as before who was with her sick mother, "it's.." He muttered to himself who the girl was and noticed a blue light began to develop around her. He quickly realized what was going on and tried to rush over, but the crutch he was on made him slower than usual, "hey, what are you doing!?"

The little girl waved good bye and gave her farewell words, "good bye, mister Prince." Soon enough her and the blue light shot into the sky, leaving Kyohei baffled, _damn,....dammit!_ Seeing his short time friend go away he let the anger consume him and rushed over to Toshiro, "YOU BASTARD!!" Even though his left hand was broken, the teen pulled the shinigami closer by his uniform, "JACKASS, FIRST YOU SPOUT SOME SHIT ABOUT NOT LETTING ME SEE MY MOTHER THEN YOU TAKE AWAY SOMEONE ELSE FROM THEIR SHITTY LOVED ONE!!" Kyohei jerked his fist back and threw a punch, but midway he stopped himself, realizing something.

Kyohei let go of the shinigami and took a few steps back. He stood their for about a minute and then after that he began laughing loudly, "Now I fucking see.." The teen looked around at everyone around him and laughed again, "that was some real good shit, but now I understand every damn thing....This is all a long dumb ass dream. Grim Reapers, Ghost, Evil Spirits, Super Powers, Super Healing...ITS ALL A BIG ASS FAKE THAT THIS STUPID BRAIN IS JUST MAKING UP! I MUST HAVE ATE A BAD SUCKER TO HAVE A SHITTY DREAM LIKE THIS!" The student cooled himself  and tossed the crutch under his arm away, "I'm probably not hurt either....just dreaming it all of this shit.."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"Hey!" Ryan stepped over to Kyohei, who was well and truly building up in a rant. He grabbed the younger teen by the collar, just as he had done to the Shinigami, "Quit being such a pain. I already asked you to believe in this before and you accepted. If you're turning back now, go crawl into a bed and hope to wake up. But you're not going to and you know it." he released Kyohei and stepped back.

"And what the hell, aren't Shinigami meant to oversee the souls of the dead? So why are you asking to go to the places dead people go? Why are you complaining when he sends someone over who's ready to leave? If you wanted to see your mother so much, why didn't you just go throw yourself under a train? I have had a bad day, and am doing my best to help people not get themselves killed. So don't ask to go join the dead when I'm looking out for you."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHQ7T4Evucg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Human World- Gofear Vs Akuma-

  The large gofer hollow stands over Akuma?s unconscious body. ?Hehehehe? You have succumbed to by power eh shinigami!?? He laughed and picked up Akuma?s body. ?You should have known there was no way you could defeat me!? The hollow began to laugh wildly and unaccountably. ?Let? me?.go?? Akuma coughed. ?W..what!?? Gofear looked down. ?I SAID! LET ME GO!? Akuma shouts, his body unleashing a blast of spirit energy, causing the hollow to drop him.

  ?What?s? with this sudden burst of power!?? Gofear shields his eyes with his arm. ?AAAH!!!!!!? Akuma?s reaitsu continues to explode from his body, the blue energy he release however slowly begins to corrupt and turn black. ?DICE!? He shouts another eruption of his spiritual energy. ?Jigokukami!!!!!!!? As he screams, the black spirit energy erupts into a pillar of darkness. ?RAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!? ?He screams as his blade begins to light up and change shape. ?WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?? Gofear screams. 

?I NEED? I NEED TO GET UNDERGROUND!!!? He turns to dig into the ground, the spiritual energy coming off Akuma causing a strong gust of wind to blow past him. ?I NEED TO GET UNDERGROUND!!!? Gofear screams, The spiritual burst cuts out and he looks down to find his right arm missing. ?W..what! NNGAAAAH!!!? He screms, grabbing his right shoulder. ?I like this.? Akuma smirked, In his hand was a massive wooden club two or even three times bigger then himself. The top of the club was filled with tons of giant nails sticking out in all directions.

Each nail was glowing brightly and Akuma seemed to wield the weapon with ease. ?Come on!? He laughs, turning his body and swinging the club, the nails ripping through the gofers body. ?GRAH!!? It falls back and screams. ?COME ON! FIGHT ME LIKE BEFORE!? He laughed. ?DIE!? Gofear sent out his miniature clones. ?Don?t fuck with me!? Akuma swings the club and takes them all out. ?W?wa?WAIT!!!? Gofear turned and tried to run again. ?It?s no use!? Akuma appeared in the air behind him, the massive hollow turned to look at the demon like shinigami?s eyes. ?PLEASE WAIT!!!? He screams, but it was too late. The club came down and ripped his body to shreds..

The boost in strength Akuma would find out later was only temporary. By uniting with his Zanpakto for the first time he worked with it in completely harmony without even thinking. Now, he?d have to gain this level of power back and how long it would take? Who knew?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> Kyohei heard a familiar voice, a voice that he had heard before. He snapped out of his gaze and looked over where the shinigami was. It was the same girl as before who was with her sick mother, "it's.." He muttered to himself who the girl was and noticed a blue light began to develop around her. He quickly realized what was going on and tried to rush over, but the crutch he was on made him slower than usual, "hey, what are you doing!?"
> 
> ...




Toshiro arched a brow a little bit, as he heard Kyohei start yelling at him, he turned around, and his eyes widened as the boy who was previously beaten up had gotten over to him before react, he was grabbed by the shirt, and the he watched as the boy shouted at him, 'I see, so anger is what drives his power.' Toshiro watched as the boy stopped his punch midway through, and put his fist down, then back up. He watched as the boy moved backwards, took a look around, and started laughing at everyone, going on about how it was a dream.

Toshiro smirked as he did that, "That's the same type of reaction most humans have when seeing ghosts, they simply don't believe it." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "So then, I'll make you a deal," Toshiro smirked a little bit, "If I can hold you in place, without actually making any sort of physical contact with you, will you believe that it's real then?" Toshiro stabbed his Zanpaktou into the ground, "I'll even let you struggle all you want, til you realize that you won't be able to break free."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey!" Ryan stepped over to Kyohei, who was well and truly building up in a rant. He grabbed the younger teen by the collar, just as he had done to the Shinigami, "Quit being such a pain. I already asked you to believe in this before and you accepted. If you're turning back now, go crawl into a bed and hope to wake up. But you're not going to and you know it." he released Kyohei and stepped back.
> 
> "And what the hell, aren't Shinigami meant to oversee the souls of the dead? So why are you asking to go to the places dead people go? Why are you complaining when he sends someone over who's ready to leave? If you wanted to see your mother so much, why didn't you just go throw yourself under a train? I have had a bad day, and am doing my best to help people not get themselves killed. So don't ask to go join the dead when I'm looking out for you."



*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei let Ryan grab him by the collar without a struggle and only smiled at his words. He stumbled a little bit by the pain of his injured pain, but just ignored it after words, "I can be whatever I want it's my fucking dream!" He snapped the sucker in his mouth with his teeth out of frustration, "sorry to bust your bubble, but I'm sure as hell am leaving."

He gave an ugly glare at the senior as he spoke more about just dying, "You just know fucking everything huh, mister cool!? Well I was born a trouble maker and I'm probably gonna die one!" He calmed his nerves down a little and took a new sucker out and throw it at him. The sucker would quickly stick to his shirt and would be a little hard to get off, "what the hell do I need to explain to you anyways?! Your just apart of my shitty ass dream!" 



> Toshiro arched a brow a little bit, as he heard Kyohei start yelling at him, he turned around, and his eyes widened as the boy who was previously beaten up had gotten over to him before react, he was grabbed by the shirt, and the he watched as the boy shouted at him, 'I see, so anger is what drives his power.' Toshiro watched as the boy stopped his punch midway through, and put his fist down, then back up. He watched as the boy moved backwards, took a look around, and started laughing at everyone, going on about how it was a dream.
> 
> Toshiro smirked as he did that, "That's the same type of reaction most humans have when seeing ghosts, they simply don't believe it." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "So then, I'll make you a deal," Toshiro smirked a little bit, "If I can hold you in place, without actually making any sort of physical contact with you, will you believe that it's real then?" Toshiro stabbed his Zanpaktou into the ground, "I'll even let you struggle all you want, til you realize that you won't be able to break free."



Kyohei spat on the ground in front of Toshiro in annoyance of his speaking, "Your just like this jackass!" He immediately pointed in the direction of Ryan, while still keeping his eyes locked on Toshiro, "acting like you know everything when you don't! Your just full of shit aren't you!? Jeesh this retarded dream has no fucking originality does it!?" He listened to the shinigami's words carefully and only smiled at his little deal, "fine dumbass, but to let you know it won't work since it's my dream after all! Heck I might just imagine beating the shit out of all of you! Yeah, I'll beat this dream out of me!" Kyohei put his arms out openly, ready for what ever he was going to do.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei spat on the ground in front of Toshiro in annoyance of his speaking, "Your just like this jackass!" He immediately pointed in the direction of Ryan, while still keeping his eyes locked on Toshiro, "acting like you know everything when you don't! Your just full of shit aren't you!? Jeesh this retarded dream has no fucking originality does it!?" He listened to the shinigami's words carefully and only smiled at his little deal, "fine dumbass, but to let you know it won't work since it's my dream after all! Heck I might just imagine beating the shit out of all of you! Yeah, I'll beat this dream out of me!" Kyohei put his arms out openly, ready for what ever he was going to do.



	 	 Toshiro chuckled a little bit, and a small smirk took over his face as he listened to the boy yell at Ryan about how he could be whatever he wanted in his dream. 'He certainly does change a bit when he's angry, huh? I will enjoy this.' Toshiro placed his hand out in front of him, ?Okay then, suit yourself,? he closed his eyes for a moment, savoring the reaction he was going to get. He finally opened them up, the smirk still toying on his face, ?Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death, Bakudou #1, Sai!? His Reiatsu immediately shot out at Kyohei, intending to surround him and paralyze him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The next day dawned for Isis, and after a morning warmup, preparing for any possible action, she headed back out for the Sixtieth District of East Rukongai. The guard at the checkpoint informed her that Lavida had not passed through, and nodded happily when Isis paid him a little more.
> 
> So now it was time for the hunt.
> 
> ...



Isis avoided groaning as she was waking up, instead focusing on why her head ached. As soon as the memories came back, she continued to act as if she was out cold. She could hear voices.

"I'm telling you, keeping a Shinigami hostage is a bad idea. We should have just dumped her and hoped she wouldn't find us."

"Lavida paid us well to cover his tracks, we're not wussing out here. Just keep an eye on her. Make sure she doesn't try anything. Give her a hard whack with the club if she starts moving."

So Lavida had set a trap for her, Isis thought. He was from second division, after all. What a bastard. She'd definitely enjoy beating him up when she finally met him. For now though...her hands were tied pretty well, actually. She wouldn't be able to break the rope with brute force.

So, Isis began to think to herself, the best method here would actually be Kidou. She could use Scythe without a word, and the cutting field of that would instantly shred her bonds. The problem was, she was Eleventh now. She wasn't supposed to use Kidou, even if she could.

Though, she reasoned, it wasn't like she was going to tell anyone she'd used it. Yes, that would work. Smiling to herself, she let her Reiatsu build around her hands and triggered the second hadou. The ropes instantly frayed.

Before the two thugs in here even noticed the yellow light, Isis had slammed one of their faces into the wall behind them, moving faster than she had before. She didn't realise that throwing her Reiatsu through her body to energize herself had triggered movement approaching Shunpo. It would be a long road of practice before she began to master such a technique. Her right hand grabbed the neck of the other thug and held him against the wall. With her left, she continued to slam the first into the wall, until he was hanging limply in her hand.

"Do you see this?" she held the mangled face of the first thug in front of the second, "This is what I am going to do to you if you do not tell me exactly what I want to know. If you lie to me, if you even think of it, I'll feel your Reiatsu fluctuate and slit your throat. Got it?"

Isis was bullshitting. She had nowhere near the sensing ability to detect the Reiatsu of Rukongai souls - which explained how she'd been captured in the first place -, let alone to detect if they were lying. Still, she'd sufficiently terrified this one, the one worried about holding her anyway.

"Where is Lavida?" she demanded.

"Wewewewest Rukongai," he stammered, "83rd District. He's in league with the leader there, they sent him here to throw off his trail before bringing him back there in disguise."

"Good boy," Isis ran a finger along the man's cheek. "Now I'll be heading off. If I hear you're ever mixed up in bad things again, I'll be coming back to pay you a visit, got it?"

The man nodded fervently as Isis dropped the other thug. She quickly retreated to the surface of Rukongai. 83rd District of West Rukongai. Damn that was going to be a long walk.

She sighed and set off.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n snarled, at the middle of a tearing frenzy of small Hollow. They had mobbed her when she'd felled a large bull Hollow, attempting to overwhelm her by numbers. But she had not come this far to be taken down by such methods. Her flames were incinerating the weakest just by being in her destructive presence, absorbing their souls into her body. The strongest still had to try and attack her, and she nipped off any and all of them, snapping their bodies and swallowing their spirits.
> 
> V?li, who was a little way back, was not made for dealing with small opponents, and was attempting to escape noticed. A large bull Hollow, like the previous, noticed him and attempted to charge him with a loud snort. A single long spine between the eyes, fired at high speed from V?li's body, dropped it immediately. A number of feeders emerged to feast on it, and V?li groaned, unable to deal with them. Such was the price.



R?n let the large bird Hollow try to smash into her, before sending a blast of flame at it. It screeched and evaded, moving it into V?li's range who shot a number of spines at it. One went through its leg, the rest missed.

The giant bird had attempted to attack the two, but despite its large size and power, R?n's flames and V?li's spines made it impossible to pick up and crush either. And it had no real techniques.

Unfortunately it had no real brains either, or it would have pissed off by now. But R?n and V?li were steadily wearing it down, and as time passed, it began to slow. The burns and spines were sapping it quickly of health, and by the time it got low enough for R?n to leap onto its back, it was already doomed. She tore into it, shredding with tooth and fang, pulling out meat as fast as she could to get as much into her before the Hollow dropped and the scavengers arrived. The moment it hit the ground she lit flames around it, V?li just inside the circle and climbing on it to feast as well. The two ate quickly, trying to get as much in as they could while R?n's flame wall protected them, but it was draining her fast. The moment she dropped it, she and V?li ate even faster, before the scavengers reached them.

The moment they did, R?n grabbed V?li by the scruff of the neck and dived off the bird, dashing out of their reach.

"This is annoying," V?li grumbled later as R?n dumped him.

R?n also grumbled an agreement. The scavengers were way too populous here. The two would have to move to different territory.

They set off across the sandy desert.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Nnngh.? He stretched and picked up his club. ?So, this is shikai huh?? He wondered to himself. ?Cool.? He swung the club over his shoulder and marched out of the ally. ?I guess I should call soul society and tell em we need a spatial fix here? or I can make the humans do it.? He thought about it for a moment. ?Yeah, fuck it, make the humans do it. This crap aint comin out of my pay.? He yawned and started to make his way towards the signature that Toshiro ran after, figured he could show off.

  ?Ah, wait. Where the hells that Goro guy?? He ducked in another alley and pulled up the lid of a trashcan. ?I found a safe place goro!? Akuma sighed and pulled his Gigai from the trash. ?Come on, We?re headed to the hospital.? He kept his massive club slung over his right shoulder. ?That?s a big weapon goro!? Akuma turned. ?Shut up.? As he turned he knocked over five humans. ?Wha..what happen!?? they shouted. ?Ah.. my?my arm..? A girl cries out.

  ?S?shit?? Akuma turned back. ?Ok.. change of directions!? He ducked through an alley and run through the streets that way. ?You hurt the humans Goro!? his mod soul called out. ?Shut up, no one saw anything! Im invisible to them remember!?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro chuckled a little bit, and a small smirk took over his face as he listened to the boy yell at Ryan about how he could be whatever he wanted in his dream. 'He certainly does change a bit when he's angry, huh? I will enjoy this.' Toshiro placed his hand out in front of him, “Okay then, suit yourself,” he closed his eyes for a moment, savoring the reaction he was going to get. He finally opened them up, the smirk still toying on his face, “Contained in a prison of the mind, halt thy march of death, Bakudou #1, Sai!” His Reiatsu immediately shot out at Kyohei, intending to surround him and paralyze him.



*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei raised an eyebrow at the weird expressions Toshiro was making by trying to hold his smirk, _tsk, how the hell did I dream up such a shit head?"_ When he saw him closed his eyes, Kyohei became annoyed and wanted him to hurry up, this dream was getting boring. After that he started talking about stuff like marching and death, "that's it." His patience ran out and he raises his his fist for an actual attack,but...





> "Sai!"


 Kyohei completely fell to his knees with his arms crossed behind him and his body unable to move, "hey,....what the fuck!? I can't move!? I've never thought of any weird shit like this!" 

Kyohei continued to struggle over the strange bind, but eventually thought of a why out, "You'll be sorry when I think about.....ME BEING UNABLE TO MOVE AND YOU GETTING SENT STRAIGHT TO HELL! And so he thought about this, but to no avail, "whats going on this is my dream I should be able to get out of this!" He barley managed to look up at Toshiro not in just anger, but a little sadness, "........so all of this is..... He spoke a few words and would let him finish the sentence he was going to say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"Bakudou, bakudou," Ryan tapped his head, trying to remember, "ah got it!" he announced after a moment.

Turning to Toshiro, he voiced a question. "That thing you just did, do you have one called 'Red Flame Cannon'? That's what Liana used on the Hollow chasing me and a plus."

Ryan looked at Kyohei, who was struggling in his rage.

"And that was number one, huh? And she used thirty one. So what, you've got...a hundred of those things? Scary."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei raised an eyebrow at the weird expressions Toshiro was making by trying to hold his smirk, _tsk, how the hell did I dream up such a shit head?"_ When he saw him closed his eyes, Kyohei became annoyed and wanted him to hurry up, this dream was getting boring. After that he started talking about stuff like marching and death, "that's it." His patience ran out and he raises his his fist for an actual attack,but... Kyohei completely fell to his knees with his arms crossed behind him and his body unable to move, "hey,....what the fuck!? I can't move!? I've never thought of any weird shit like this!"
> 
> Kyohei continued to struggle over the strange bind, but eventually thought of a why out, "You'll be sorry when I think about.....ME BEING UNABLE TO MOVE AND YOU GETTING SENT STRAIGHT TO HELL! And so he thought about this, but to no avail, "whats going on this is my dream I should be able to get out of this!" He barley managed to look up at Toshiro not in just anger, but a little sadness, "........so all of this is..... He spoke a few words and would let him finish the sentence he was going to say.



    Toshiro nodded at him, the smirk falling off of his said as Kyohei looked up at him with Sadness, “Yes, this is as real as it gets.” Toshiro released the Bakudou from Kyohei, allowing him to get up, “I'm afraid to put it like this, but it may as well be a nightmare come true, depending on who you are,” Toshiro put a passive look on his face, “You guys both seem like decent fellows though so.” Toshiro picked up his Zanpaktou, and was about to sheath it, when his phone started beeping, he picked it up and looked at, “What the hell is that?! That's not a Hollow's Reiatsu, so why is phone picking it up?”

Toshiro watched the phone as the Hollow's Reiatsu suddenly disappeared, and though the Reiatsu became weaker, it was still strong enough to be picked up on the phone, “That- that couldn't be.. Akuma.. could it?!” Toshiro's eyes were wide, 'Where the hell did he get that kind of Reiastsu pool?!' Toshiro narrowed his eyes as the Reiatsu came closer, and he held up his Zanpaktou in the direction it was coming from, “I better be prepared, just incase it isn't him.”



> "Bakudou, bakudou," Ryan tapped his head, trying to remember, "ah got it!" he announced after a moment.
> 
> Turning to Toshiro, he voiced a question. "That thing you just did, do you have one called 'Red Flame Cannon'? That's what Liana used on the Hollow chasing me and a plus."
> 
> ...


Toshiro nodded a little bit, still holding his Zanpaktou in the air, though he turned his head towards Ryan, "Yeah, there's one called Red Flame Cannon, I can't use it very well though," Toshiro turned his head back in the direction of the Reiatsu, "In truth, there are 99 Bakudou spells, and 99 Hadou spells, they are both a part of a group of magic called Kidou, which Shinigami use, Bakudou are used as restraints, and Hadou are used as attacks, I could explain more, but, someone's headed this way, and I'm unsure who." Toshiro kept his eyes narrowed, the serious look still on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"That's fine," Ryan waved, "I'm just curious. I figure if I need to survive all this crazy stuff that's going to start happening now, I could benefit from knowing as much as I can. About Shinigami and Hollows."

He looked at his hand, feeling the sparks which allowed him to shift objects between a state of light and dark.

"I wish there was someone I could talk to about what we've become though."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?GRAAH!!!? A hollow leaps out at him. ?Damn it, get out of my way!? Akuma swings his club and crushes the hollow into the ground. ?Damn it, where are all these freaking things coming from!?? He grumbled, checking out the map on his phone. ?The hospitals not too far away, I should make it within a few more minutes.? He closed the phone and put it in his pocket. ?GRAAH!!!? four more hollow jumped at him. ?DON?T FUCK WITH ME!? Akuma screams, swinging his club and cutting them with the nails. ?These fuckers are everywhere!? 

  He charged towards the hospital again. ?GRAAAAAHAAA!!!? A hollow rushed at him. ?MOVE IT!? Akuma bashes the hollows head with his club and keeps moving forward. The shinigami was like a murder train, he didn?t stop for anything. Akuma had a goal and continue to move forward towards it. ?That bastard Toshiro better not be screwing around and leaving all work to me! These weaklings aren?t even any fun! WHERE?S THE CHALLENGE!??  He grumbled. 

  As he neared the hospital however, five more hollow appeared in front of him. ?Alright, that?s it.? He changes his stance to a batting style and grips the handle of the club with both hands. ?BATTERS UP!? He shouts, swinging as hard as he can and sending the hollow flying towards Toshiro. ?HOMU-RUNU!!!!? He shouts. Watching the beasts go flying towards the hospital. ?OI! TOSHIRO!? before they reach the humans the hollow dissipate. 

  ?The fuck are you doing playing with a bunch of little kids!?? Akuma shouts at him, resting his club on his shoulder. ?Seriously, I?ve been kicking hollow ass for damned near a half hour and your fucking playing with a butch of pre-pubescent kids!?? He shook his head. ?God damn, I knew you were lame but why the fuck did they stick me with you!??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> “GRAAH!!!” A hollow leaps out at him. “Damn it, get out of my way!” Akuma swings his club and crushes the hollow into the ground. “Damn it, where are all these freaking things coming from!?” He grumbled, checking out the map on his phone. “The hospitals not too far away, I should make it within a few more minutes.” He closed the phone and put it in his pocket. “GRAAH!!!” four more hollow jumped at him. “DON’T FUCK WITH ME!” Akuma screams, swinging his club and cutting them with the nails. “These fuckers are everywhere!”
> 
> ...



          Toshiro watches as the Hollows go flying into the air, gasping in shock, then hears a familiar voice call out “OI, TOSHIRO!” He turns to look at Akuma, who complains about him playing around with a bunch of kids. “What-what the hell?! Where did you get that club?! Never mind that! These guys aren't your average humans Akuma! They can see Hollow, in fact,” Toshiro points at Ryan, “This guy was even holding his own against a Hollow for a short while, before it took him out, and I had to step in!” Toshiro shakes his head a little bit, then his phone starts beeping like crazy, he picks it up, and looks at it, “No.. no way.. so many of them?!” Toshiro turns to look at the humans, “We have a major problem right now, I know this isn't much, but..” Toshiro jumped over to Kyohei first, he placed his hands on him, and began to pump his Reiatsu into Kyohei, within about 40 seconds, he had Kyohei's injuries healed, then he jumped over to Mira, and began to pump his Reiatsu into her, within another 40 seconds, he had her injuries healed. He turned to look at Ryan, “Most of their injuries that had inhibited them from being of use are healed, there's nowhere to run, nowhere to hide, we have about 10 to 15 Hollow coming our way right now, with the possibility of a lot more to come.”

Toshiro swung his Zanpaktou around in the air, “You don't need to defeat them, you just need to hold off as many as attack you as you possibly can, until me and Akuma have dealt with the majority of them, if my guess is right, there's a pretty strong around controlling them-” Before Toshiro could say more, a big wound suddenly went up the side of his chest to his shoulder as he was cut by a Hollow's claw, his vision began to fade, he was starting to fall into uncosciousness, 'Damn it.. all.. I let.. my guard.. down..' His vision became dark as he crashed onto the ground.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 1, 2010)

Mira nodded in agreement with what Ryan said of finding someone to talk to about what they've become. It'd nice to understand more of why she had fire powers and what not. Mira then heard Toshiro's cell phone beat like crazy. Next se knew, Toshiro healed most of her injuries. 

Apparently, there were about 10 to 15 hollow coming. Then out of the blue a hollow ended up attacking Toshiro. Mira aimed her hands the hollow and manged to shoot out some fire at it.

'I hope that dealt some damage,' Mira thought as she prepared herself for what was to come.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"Toshiro!" Ryan tried to grab him, but the Hollow nearly ran him through. He jumped back, nearly falling into the bench he had been on before.

"No time to think," Ryan wrapped a hand around the metal section of the bench and the other hand around his left wrist, "Gotta act. Gotta keep us all alive."

_"DARK!"_

A large construct of wood and metal, resembling something of a half ribcage on the end of a stick, swung over head, smacking down on a Hollow. The Hollow roared and pushed it off, giving Ryan time to spin it around and smack a flying Hollow that was diving at Mira.

"LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!" the brazen voice of Ryan's darker self emerged as he swung the giant mismatch of a weapon into a weak Hollow, sending it flying at the Shinigami Akuma, "PLAY BALL!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 1, 2010)

?Toshirooo...? Toshiro's eyes opened slightly, and he noticed there was no pain, ?Toshiroooo~~? Toshiro slowly got up, and looked around, he noticed he was in some weird place, it looked like an empty void, but there was a lot of wind blowing around, he recognized the voice calling out to him, it was the same voice in his dream from so long ago. ?Who is it?! Who's there?!?


 Suddenly, a little kid came down, dressed in all white, with weird circular like patterns on his shirt, purple like hair, and purple eyes, appearing right in front of his face, ?Good Morning~~ Toshiro~~kun!? The kid was a boy, and he laughed gleefully as Toshiro suddenly scurried backwards ?AHHHH!!? He put his hands over his heart, it was beating fast, and he looked at the kid, ?Damn, you scared the hell out of me, just what the hell are you?!?

The kid laughed some more, and pulled out a sword, ?Draw your sword~~ Toshiro~~kun! We're going to play a game~~ Hehehe!? Toshiro blinked a little bit, and groaned slightly, ?Oh God.. a game..? He drew his sword though, prepared for whatever the kid had in store. He noticed however, that the sword the kid was holding, looked ironically like his own. 'How the hell, is that brat carrying a sword that looks just like mine?!'

The kid smirked, and charged at Toshiro, swinging the sword at him, Toshiro swung his back, however as the kid's sword smashed into his, a couple of cuts appeared on his cheek, ?Wh.. what the hell?!? The kid giggled gleefully again, ?You've been fighting ~~ with me helping you the entire time ~~ and you don't know what this is?? Toshiro shook his head in the negative, and the kid smiled evilly at him, ?Then you'll have to guess ~~ You won't be able to leave this world til ya do!?

The kid swung at him again, but he managed to block, this time being cut in the sides. Once more, the kid swung at him, this time he dodged back, but his noticed that his Shikuhashou was cut down the middle. 'Oh shit.. I need to figure this out and fast,' Toshiro charged in at the kid, and swung this time, but the kid blocked, and Toshiro noticed once more that he was cut on the arms, 'Wait a minute, this ability seems oddly familiar.'

The kid swung at Toshiro, and he managed to block, but he was cut, this time slightly on the neck, though nowhere near enough to kill him. ?If you can't guess it ~~ Then you will die here~~ Hehe~~!!? Toshiro blocked the next strike, which was aimed at his abdomen, but was still cut regardless, Toshiro's eyes widened as he suddenly realized what it was, ?This power, it's the power of wind!? The child frowned a little bit, ?Darn ~~ smart people are no fun ~~ remember this and remember it well ~~ my name is ~~ Kamikaze no Narasu~~!!?


 Toshiro blinked a little bit, as the kid suddenly disappeared, and flowed into his sword, his eyes widened in realization as he immediately picked up on what it was, ?So that.. was my Zanpaktou.? Toshiro looked up, and noticed that light was starting to head his way, he felt the familiar Reiatsu of the humans and Akuma, and he closed his eyes, letting himself embrace what was to come.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 1, 2010)

One of the hollows, a hollow that resembled a moth, started to go at Mira. Mira took a deep breath as she got into a handstand and extended her legs outward. She then proceded to spin around as fire shot out from her legs.

The fire managed to hit the moth-like hollows wings', within seconds the wings were on fire. The hollow screeched a little bit from pain. Mira smiled as she managed to accomplish something. She jumped back to her feet.

This time she had fire appear around right fist as she ran at the hollow, ready to deliver a firery punch. She managed to punch the moth hollow, which was on the ground now, right in the head. The thing screamed more as the fire burned it's head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2010)

"Hoooo," Ryan breathed out, feeling Toshiro's power increasing, "You two sure are loud bastards, ain't ya?" he smiled. Both of them had power way beyond his own right now. It was pretty awesome.

"Where do you think YOU'RE going?" he yelled out at a Hollow which had been knocked down by Akuma's club attempted to crawl away. He slammed his own weapon onto its back multiple times.

"You think you're the big shit huh?" he swung around the giant tool, thwacking another Hollow. This one was sent flying at Akuma, who obliterated it with a casual swing of his own club.

"Least you can hit well," Ryan smirked.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei was released from the spell, however he let himself just sit there. He sat there in a blank stare after all of this that has been happening. He heard some rather loud and obnoxious enter the fray, battling another one of those hollows. He didn't budge at all from the insults the new shinigami was given and just let them hit. Soon he saw Toshiro fall to the ground nearby, seeming to be exhausted or something.

"Ma, I really fucked up didn't I? I even let myself get caught...What do I do now?", after that he felt the burning felling in his hand again like the other times. "This bullshit again, huh?" he obviously felt the pain, but he choose to just bare with it for now. A purple and pink aura seemed to glow around his hand, but again it doesn't effect him to much. Soon enough a sucker with several different spiral colors dropped from his pocket, "this is.." Kyohei slowed picked the unique sucker and remembered it, "Sume..."

It was the sucker given to him by his friend, Sume before the red explosion. He looked around at the others fighting and it finally came to him, "thanks,....Sume-Chan." He slid the sucker into his mouth and stood the his feet, "please forgive me hollows, I have to stop from hurting my new friends!" Kyohei gave a smile and looked around the area. The teen noticed an empty ambulance truck and quickly rushed over as he tried to hold the pain from the burning in, "ah, all ways with these troubles."

Kyohei stands beside the vehicle and places his hand on the side of it, resulting in it starting up and also heating up. The heated up vehicle drove itself forward towards two hollows, which knocked them both down and began burning at high temperatures on top of them.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 2, 2010)

Mira grabbed the moth hollow's anttenas and set them on fire. The moth hollow roared in pain as it flailed its head around. It managed to send Mira flying at Ryan.

"Watch out!" she cried out to him. 


*Hueco Mundo*

Helena starred at the sky. She could feel that some hollows were going into the human world. She couldn't help but wonder why.

"I wonder why they're all going there?" she thought out loud.

"Who's going where?" Lenore asked.

"Some of the hollows are going to the Human world for some reason," Helena answered.

"There's probably something interesting there," Lenore saide to Helena. Helena nodded as that did make sense.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

With Akuma-

"ALRIGHT YOU FUCKERS!" He shouted, releasing a pillar of black reaitsu into the air. "LEAVE THE LITTLE SHITS ALONE! THE BIG ENS COMIN!" The smaller hollows seemed attracted by Akuma's spirit and began to charge him. Most of them had been dealt with already and he wiped out the ones charging him with relative ease. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" A large hollow walked out from behind a building. "You did well Shinigami! THAT POWER IS DIVINE AS WELL!" He laughed. 

The hollow's mask was plumped faced and his body was round, his hands were massive in size. The hollows skintone was bright yellow with green spiral tattoos all over it. "I am Fofo-fugi-sama!" He laughed, patting his belly. "You will all become food for me! I AM THE ULTIMATE AFTER ALL NAHAHAHAHA!!" The large hollow stepped forward causing the ground to shake. "That's right... come at me..." Akuma grinned. "I won't let you have your fuckin way!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

Ryan spun around, the ribcage/club fusion leaving his hand to smash right into the moth Hollow, dropping it to the ground. His other hand reached out around Mira's flying body, stopping her as he pulled her up against him.

"Hey there, cute stuff," he placed a hand on one of her own, lifting it up between them. "Having fun?"

The small fire dancing around Mira's fingers suddenly flared up, Ryan's Reiatsu adding fuel to them.

With that, Ryan let her go and ducked down, a Hollow diving at them. The flames between the two slammed into it, giving it pause.

"And now," Ryan's hands curled around a branch, "the finale." He stabbed the branch forward, it turning into a long and sharp spear in his hand which stuck right in the middle of the Hollow's mask. He punched it, pushing it further through.

"Whoops behind you," he stepped back, placing a hand on Mira's shoulder and guiding her around behind him as a Hollow attempted to smash down on top of her. Ryan grabbed it by the jaw and held it in place.

"Can it be Shinigami time now?" he yelled out.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 2, 2010)

The sounds of explosions could be heard as if thunder and lightning were dancing with one another. Holes were numerous and they only increased in number as the training session between Fumiko and Kioshi got more heated. The training going on between the two was simply enough. Fumiko fired Kido spells at Kioshi as he worked on his speed. He didn?t have the use of flash steps yet, but this would increase his overall speed in battle. Fumiko also benefitted from this training as it allowed her to practice control over her Kido spells and maybe even help learn some others.

?Hado 4: White Lightning!? A bright white beam of light shot from Fumiko?s finger. It cracked and popped as it sped in a straight trajectory toward Kioshi. He looked at the Hado spell intently and similar to Isis, Kioshi bent downward evading the blast keeping low to the ground and charging at Fumiko. Though the young woman anticipated his move and fired off another Hado spell. ?Hado 3: Flare!? She yelled as a gust of fire engulfed in the ground in front of her blocking Kioshi?s path that had to shift to the left in order to dodge. Though this didn?t completely stop him, before Fumiko knew it Kioshi was closing the gap. She tried to react swinging her bokken down at Kioshi.

As the bokken descended Kioshi blocked it with his own while smacking Fumiko?s hand away leaving her opening. ?HAAAAH!? He screamed as he grabbed the older girl by her arm and tossed her over his shoulder. She was sent soaring through the air, but rebounded placing her hand on the ground and then turning a series of flips to land._ ?He?s much stronger that he?s appearance let?s on?I better watch myself.?_ She thought as she charged back at Kioshi with a plan in mind. Both of their bokken collided as they met each other blow for blow. _?What?s with her all of a sudden? Just charging in like that??_ Kioshi pondered as he delivered a roundhouse kick only for Fumiko to block it.

?Hado 1: Shō? A small burst of spiritual pressure shot from Fumiko?s finger pushing and throwing Kioshi off balance as she swung her bokken at his ribs. The wooden bokken connected hitting Kioshi in the side, who in turn countered by spinning on his heel kicking her directly in the stomach sending her sliding back. The two locked eyes with each other. It was an intense gaze between the two as they waited for the other to make a move.

?Hadou 9!? Fumiko yelled suddenly breaking the silence slamming her fist down to the ground. A small rumbled followed after and within moments a large fracture began racing toward Kioshi ripping the ground apart. ?Bakudou 4 ? Hainawa? He called as he twirled the golden lasso grabbing onto one of the hanging lights and hauling himself up into the air. He seemed like something out of a jungle movie as he swung in a circle before letting himself go to fly toward Fumiko. The young woman was already as she shot the sixth Hado at him from her position on the ground. _?While I?m in mid-air! I just got to-?_ Kioshi pointed his finger out at the fast moving Hado spell before casting Sho. The small burst was just enough to knock Fumiko?s Hado spell off course as he strained to move his body to the side narrowly dodging the Hado spell. _?She almost capitalize on the on my inability to dodge in mid-air?a lesson learned. I'll never let my guard down like that again.?_

The two shinigami?s bokken met as the sound of cracked wood indicated the power put behind the strikes. They met blow for blow with Kioshi slowly gaining the age as he mixed his Hakudo abilities with his sword fighting skills. ?Okay, okay, okay, okay, okay, OKAY!? Fumiko yelled blocking another strike from Kioshi?s bokken. ?I trained with you, and now I?m tired and sweaty. So I?m ready to take a break if you don?t mind?? Kioshi looked around at the partly destroyed training ground. They had been there for a pretty lengthy amount of time and while neither tried to show it in battle both of their breathing was ragged. ?Yea, I think we?ve done enough for today. There?s no real need to go any further.? Fumiko gave him a glare that easily read ?Really? You think so?? As she began to take her leave out of the training area.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> "ALRIGHT YOU FUCKERS!" He shouted, releasing a pillar of black reaitsu into the air. "LEAVE THE LITTLE SHITS ALONE! THE BIG ENS COMIN!" The smaller hollows seemed attracted by Akuma's spirit and began to charge him. Most of them had been dealt with already and he wiped out the ones charging him with relative ease. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" A large hollow walked out from behind a building. "You did well Shinigami! THAT POWER IS DIVINE AS WELL!" He laughed.
> 
> The hollow's mask was plumped faced and his body was round, his hands were massive in size. The hollows skintone was bright yellow with green spiral tattoos all over it. "I am Fofo-fugi-sama!" He laughed, patting his belly. "You will all become food for me! I AM THE ULTIMATE AFTER ALL NAHAHAHAHA!!" The large hollow stepped forward causing the ground to shake. "That's right... come at me..." Akuma grinned. "I won't let you have your fuckin way!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 2, 2010)

Mira was relieved that Ryan managed to catch her.

"Hey there, cute stuff," he said to her, "Having fun?"

"Oh yes I'm having fun. Also thank you for saving me again," Mira answered back to Ryan, as she smiled at him. She then watched as he guided her through the fight. She could tell he was a good fighter, seeing as he knew what to do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 2, 2010)

"Time to go."

Ryan grabbed Mira by the back of the collar and pulled her out of the way before Toshiro blitzed into the Hollow that was about to attack her. He jumped back a few times, one arm supporting her around the back.

He skidded a little when he landed, moving back to where Kyohei was and letting her go.

"Seems humans aren't fit for a Shinigami party," he remarked, watching the two Shikai Shinigami butchering the Hollow. "Well, I'm only wasting fighting time here. Light." Just before the final word, he put an open palm to the side of his head.

The Reiatsu buildup that had been giving him strength wore off.

"Huh," Ryan remarked, rubbing his head, "Looks like we're still alive."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

Gofo-fugi looked at the wind blade as it came straight at him, and before he even had time to dodge, the win blade cut straight into his stomach, however it didn't go all the way through, as the wind blade dissipated about halfway through his stomach, "Guh~~ Gufufu.. ~~ Did you think ~~ I would be defeated ~~ So easily?" Toshiro frowned a little bit, 'Stupid dumbass, playing the tough guy even with that amount of damage."

Toshiro looked over at Akuma, "Tch, you bastard, weren't even paying attention, oh well." Toshiro charged at Gofo-fugi, "Sorry, but I don't have time to play around with a weak ass Hollow like you!" Toshiro swung his sword out, and cut straight up Gofu-fugi's large stomach, he sighed slightly, "Still not dead yet?" He jumped up, meeting the Hollow at his head, "I said, I don't have time to play around with you!" He cut Gofo-fugi's head straight off, then sent a cut straight down his body, cutting it in half, and watched as the Hollow started to dissipate. At the same exact time, his Shikai ran out, returning his Reiatsu to normal, and the blade returning to it's rusted look.

"What the hell? That was such a weak ass bastard, he couldn't even move with that big ass body." Toshiro turned, and looked at Kyohei, Ryan, and Mira, he ran over to his Gigai, picked it up since he hadn't put Soul Candy into it, and looked at the three humans. "Sorry, I have to go now, if that idiot over there were left to his own devices, I shudder to think what would happen, there's a park nearby though, I'm sure you know where, if you meet me there, maybe we can figure out more about your powers." With that, Toshiro waved at them, and turned to see Akuma pretty far ahead, "Hey, wait up ya bastard!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

"It's not my damned fault your so slow!" Akuma grumbled as Toshiro tried to catch up to him. "What the hells with this number of hollow today?" He flipped open his cellphone looking for any more hollow signatures. "They're gone?" He wondered to himself. "Just what the hell is going on...." He shook is head. "Whatever, Let's go check out that apartment." he smashed his fist into his Gigia's stomach and put the soul candy back in the dispenser. Then entered his gigai. 

Meanwhile-

In the sands of hueco mundo, one of the hollow escaped and rushes back to it's base. "Huff...huff.... Why... why are their shinigami there... MASTER!! MASTER YOU SAID THERE'D BE NO SHINIGAMI!!" the hollow cries out, running through the sands. "My. my, you ended up trash after all." A man whose face was covered in shadow stands over the hollow. He wears a nice white suit with long coat tails and black undershirt with large collar. "M..master.. please..." The hollow cried out. "How can i free your kind if you are so cowardly you come running back home at the first sign of an insect?"

The man sighed. "Honestly.." He raised his hand into the air. "Die with dignity at the very least!" The hollows eyes widened. "GRANREY SAMA!!!!"A bolt of lighting crashed down onto the hollow and destroyed him within an instant. "I have no time for the weak like you. Hueco mundo is in chaos and there is only one way to solve all our problems." He clenched his fist, allowing it to crackle with electricity. "Power."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "It's not my damned fault your so slow!" Akuma grumbled as Toshiro tried to catch up to him. "What the hells with this number of hollow today?" He flipped open his cellphone looking for any more hollow signatures. "They're gone?" He wondered to himself. "Just what the hell is going on...." He shook is head. "Whatever, Let's go check out that apartment." he smashed his fist into his Gigia's stomach and put the soul candy back in the dispenser. Then entered his gigai.



Toshiro growled under his breath, he had finally caught up to Akuma, "Not my fault you couldn't wait til the fight was finished," he shrugged a little, "Well, whatever, at any rate, I need to figure out how to help those humans master their powers." Toshiro sighed, "Otherwise, they'll be eaten like a pack of rabid dogs who can't even fight properly." He looked at his phone as well to see if there were any signs of Hollow, "Looks like the show's over, guess we scared them off for now." He heard Akuma mention checking out the apartment, and slipped into his own Gigai, "Eh, what the hell, let's do it."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

Akuma stopped as Toshiro tried to walk past and threw his hand out, keeping the boy where he was. "Understand something Toshiro, We're not here to help the humans. Do you know what they are? They are the result." He said. "Freaks created by an explosion of Reishi. Whatever powers laid dormant in their souls, the powers that manifest in death. Was brought out in them. Do you get it? They don't need to be taught to fight. Humans die, That's natural. They are just freaks who don't know what life and death is. They stand on the middle ground. They see the dead and talk to the died, they have the powers of the dead. But they are alive." 

Akuma put his hands in his pockets. "The dead are dead, the living are living. Walking the middle ground ain't allowed. You and me? We're dead, They're alive. We don't get involve with matters of the human world and they keep their noses out of the spirit world." He looked at the map to the apartment, it wasn't too far from where they were. "Just remember that and don't get too attached." he started walking off towards the location of the apartments.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei managed to leap out of the way from all of the hollow's attacks. He was alright with street fighting, but something like this would be hard to handle. He still didn't understand how his powers worked, but he was a little interested in them, "guess that's a topic for another time then." He watched in amazement as the the two shinigami were showing their great power against the hollows, _tch, looks like hitting that ass hole wouldn't have been a good idea on._ He thought to himself still feeling bad about his actions, but more bad about letting his true self be seen.

_Fucking show off..._, he referred to Ryan as they landed near Kyohei, but he held his expression as an innocent one. He wanted them to think that he had just over reacted a little bit, but he probably knew that wouldn't work. After standing on the sidelines he watched the shinigami leave off after Toshiro telling them that he could help them with whatever it is, "I'll see if I can make it Mr. Kuchiki, thanks for all the help! Cya soon!" He gave a cheerful smile as he watched them go off, but in the inside he still didn't have much of a liking to them, _just fake ass ghost samurai_

He looked at his fellow humans nervously with concern, "I hope you guys are alright, after all it would be bad luck to go back into a hospital after just getting out of it." He laughed a little bit after his own words and moved the sucker around his mouth more.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma stopped as Toshiro tried to walk past and threw his hand out, keeping the boy where he was. "Understand something Toshiro, We're not here to help the humans. Do you know what they are? They are the result." He said. "Freaks created by an explosion of Reishi. Whatever powers laid dormant in their souls, the powers that manifest in death. Was brought out in them. Do you get it? They don't need to be taught to fight. Humans die, That's natural. They are just freaks who don't know what life and death is. They stand on the middle ground. They see the dead and talk to the died, they have the powers of the dead. But they are alive."
> 
> Akuma put his hands in his pockets. "The dead are dead, the living are living. Walking the middle ground ain't allowed. You and me? We're dead, They're alive. We don't get involve with matters of the human world and they keep their noses out of the spirit world." He looked at the map to the apartment, it wasn't too far from where they were. "Just remember that and don't get too attached." he started walking off towards the location of the apartments.


 
Toshiro stopped mid stride as Akuma's hand passed in front of him. He listened to Akuma as he spoke his words, talking to him about how the humans were the result of an explosion of Reishi, and how their powers manifest in death. He knew what Akuma was talking about, he knew all about how human life cycles work, and how their power was only suppose to be awakened when they died. He knew they were treading on the middle ground, and that they weren't allowed to, and yet it was a part of his nature, it had been ever since he was a kid, it was ingrained into him by his life style, before his makeshift father and uncle found him when he was nearing the end of his childhood spirit years. He started to walk along again, as Akuma began heading towards the apartments.

“I know that Akuma, but I just...” Toshiro looked down at the ground, he didn't know whether this was the right thing to do or not, but somehow the barbaric brute had struck a chord in him, and he couldn't bring himself to stop. “When I was a kid, I was wandering around aimlessly, I didn't remember what my name was, I didn't remember who I was.” Toshiro's hand quivered as he began to talk about his past, “I wandered from place to place, and people would always try to pick fights with me. I didn't want to though, it wasn't a part of my nature, but I had no choice, I had to partake in the fights, that was when I discovered that I was abnormal.” He sighed a little bit, “I was abnormal, even by Soul Society standards. I mean come on, whoever heard of a kid taking down a full grown adult? I was a freak in Rukongai, the same way they are freaks now.” Toshiro looked up at the sky, “My makeshift father and uncle found me soon afterward, they took me into their house, and gave me a name, Kuchiki Toshiro.” Toshiro fiddled around with the scarf on his neck, “This scarf is all I have left of him.” 

Toshiro gripped the scarf harshly, “They gave me a home, took care of me, then one night I had a dream, in my dream, I could hear someone calling out my name, it sounded almost like a faint whisper through the wind, but there was no wind in the dream.” Toshiro turned to Akuma with a serious look, “After that dream, I decided I wanted to become a Shinigami, if I couldn't be accepted among the people of Rukongai, maybe I could find a place there. It turns out I was right, that came with a sacrifice though, midway through my training, the Hollow known as Akuryu killed my father.” Toshiro smiled sadly as he looked away, “There was nothing I could have done if I was there, I know this, but I also know what it's like to be on the middle ground, to be a freak.” Toshiro sighed again, “I won't let myself get attached, but if I don't help them, then I'll feel like a monster, just like the people of Rukongai were to me.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

With Akuma-

He listened to Toshiro's words and flashes of memories came to mind. _"D..daddy?"_ The voice echoes in his mind._ "Don't be afraid... Come here son! COME ON! DON'T BE SCARED! HAHAHAHA!!!!!"_ Akuma gripped his right eye and grunted. "I don't give a shit about your past, Adversity makes the soul strong. Just because you feel you need to protect those brats doesn't mean you should!" He grumbled. "_I'LL TEACH YOU TO STEAL FROM ME YOU LITTLE SHIT!" "GUAH!! MY EYE!!! MY EYE!!!"_

He began to pant lightly. "There is nothing we can do to help them anyways. Shinigami and humans are two different breeds, what makes you think you can help them control their powers?" _"You... LOOK AT WHAT YOU DID TO ME!" "I'm sorry!! Please! I'm Sorry!!!" "I'VE GOTTEN STRONGER OLD MAN! THIS IS FOR TAKING MY SIGHT FROM ME!"_ His panting grew stronger. "THERE IS NOTHING WE NEED TO DO FOR THEM! THE WEAK DIE AND THE STRONG SURVIVE IF THEY ARE SO WEAK THEY CAN'T EVEN BEAT A HOLLOW THEN LET THEM DIE!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Akuma-
> 
> He listened to Toshiro's words and flashes of memories came to mind. _"D..daddy?"_ The voice echoes in his mind._ "Don't be afraid... Come here son! COME ON! DON'T BE SCARED! HAHAHAHA!!!!!"_ Akuma gripped his right eye and grunted. "I don't give a shit about your past, Adversity makes the soul strong. Just because you feel you need to protect those brats doesn't mean you should!" He grumbled. "_I'LL TEACH YOU TO STEAL FROM ME YOU LITTLE SHIT!" "GUAH!! MY EYE!!! MY EYE!!!"_
> 
> He began to pant lightly. "There is nothing we can do to help them anyways. Shinigami and humans are two different breeds, what makes you think you can help them control their powers?" _"You... LOOK AT WHAT YOU DID TO ME!" "I'm sorry!! Please! I'm Sorry!!!" "I'VE GOTTEN STRONGER OLD MAN! THIS IS FOR TAKING MY SIGHT FROM ME!"_ His panting grew stronger. "THERE IS NOTHING WE NEED TO DO FOR THEM! THE WEAK DIE AND THE STRONG SURVIVE IF THEY ARE SO WEAK THEY CAN'T EVEN BEAT A HOLLOW THEN LET THEM DIE!"



 Toshiro turned to Akuma and he noticed him gripping his right eye, ?What did you just say?? Toshiro blinked a little bit, and watched as Akuma started to pant. ?Akuma, hey, what's up?? He heard Akuma say that Shinigami and Humans were two different breeds, and he heard Akuma say they couldn't do anything to help them, and ask him what he thought he could do to help them control their powers. ?Akuma, I..? However he was cut off as Akuma's panting began to get heavier, ?Oi, Akuma!? However, before he could get close enough to put a hand on his shoulder, he was suddenly take aback as Akuma made a loud outburst about how the weak die and the strong survive, ?Akuma, what the hell is the matter with you?!? Toshiro was growing nervous now, he didn't think his words would cause such an outburst in Akuma, 'Wh-what the hell have I done?' Toshiro stayed a few feet back, unaware of what Akuma might do.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZxCfFXqexY[/YOUTUBE]

Akuma/Toshiro-

"There is nothing in this world that can save the weak. They die and the strong live, you want to help these kids but there is no saving them. If they aren't strong enough to save themselves then let them die." He tore off his eyepatch. "The weak can become strong, only through adversity! Only if they have the will and the drive to make themselves grow! DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?" Akuma's right eye was open, showing his blindness and the scar running down not just his face, but the eye itself. 

"There is nothing that can save the weak who do not wish to fight for themselves! There is nothing that can protect those who are unwilling to protect themselves! Do you understand this Toshiro!?" He shouts and throws the eyepatch to the ground. "My body is scared! Proof of the adversity that has made me what I am! I have grown stronger and better then I was before because of it!" He clenched his fist. "Saying you want to help them, it makes me sick!" 

"THERE IS NO ONE WHO CAN HELP THOSE WHO CAN'T HELP THEMSELVES! THIS IS A FACT! THERE IS NO CHANGING IT! DO NOT DISPUTE IT!" He was screaming at Toshiro at this point. "Do you get it yet!? Let them deal with life as it rolls by! Don't interfere with the natural order! There is no reason to aid the poor, What will it do for you!? What will saving them do for you! YOU ARE NOT A SUPERHERO! YOU ARE NOT A GOD! DO YOU GET IT!?" He was trying hard to hold himself back. "If you don't get it then im fucking through with trying to explain it!"

He bent down, picked up his eyepatch and tied it back on, placing both hands in his pockets as he began to calm down. "You said you didn't remember who you were when you came to Soul society." He turned to show off his eyepatch. "Count your stars and be lucky, remembering your past is overrated." Those were the last words Akuma spoke to Toshiro as he walked off, he wasn't going to the apartment, not anymore.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma/Toshiro-
> 
> "There is nothing in this world that can save the weak. They die and the strong live, you want to help these kids but there is no saving them. If they aren't strong enough to save themselves then let them die." He tore off his eyepatch. "The weak can become strong, only through adversity! Only if they have the will and the drive to make themselves grow! DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?" Akuma's right eye was open, showing his blindness and the scar running down not just his face, but the eye itself.
> 
> ...



 Toshiro watched as Akuma started to give his outburst, telling him about his past life. ?Akuma..? He saw Akuma tear the eyepatch off, and he gasped a little bit, he could see the scar that went down his face, and into Akuma's eye. He listened to Akuma as he talked about how the weak can become strong only through adversity, only if they have the will and drive to make themselves grow. He looked down at the ground as Akuma continued with his speech, saying that there was nothing who can save the weak if they don't wish to fight for themselves, and how it made him sick that he was saying he wanted to help them.

Toshiro looked up, his eyes widened as Akuma continued on, saying that there was no one who can help those who can't help themselves, that it was a fact, and there was no changing it. He watched as Akuma told him there was no need to help the poor, and that he wasn't a God or a Superhero, and how if he didn't get it he was done trying to explain it to him. He watched Akuma bend down, and pick up the eyepatch, tying it back on to his eye, and then turned to him, ?You said you didn't remember who you were when you came to Soul Society,? He watched Akuma turn to show off the eyepatch, ?Count your stars and be lucky, remembering your past is overrated.? He watched as Akuma walked off, and looked down at the ground.

?Akuma..? He closed his eyes, and sighed, he was once again desperate, and not only because Akuma had walked off, but also because Akuma still had the keys to the apartment, there was no way for him to get into it. The thought suddenly crashed down on him that he didn't have anywhere where could he settle down for the night, he would be forced to stay on the streets, in fact, he didn't even know if he would see the brute again. Toshiro turned in the opposite direction, heading away from the apartment complex, if he couldn't get into his apartment, there was no point in going there, he would just have to find some place to sleep on the streets for tonight, and he smiled sadly. ?How Nostalgic, that's the way it was in Rukongai.? Toshiro jammed his hands into his pockets, and continued to walk, he would just find some alley way to stay in, that would work well enough, 'You're a stupid idiot, Toshiro, if you'd have kept your mouth shut, you would be in a house right now.' 

Toshiro sighed, he was beginning to regret wanting to help them out, he didn't fit in among humans, he was a dead person, and they were alive, as Akuma had said. He wondered if they had even believed him, and sighed again, he would know tomorrow when they showed up at the park.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 2, 2010)

_In Hueco Mundo...

“Hello My Dear Espadas” Aizen said entering the throne room with Gin and Tosen at his sides.

“Man, Szayel is touching me!” Zommari yelled.

“I am not! I'm observing your leg...” Szayel said in defense.

“Man, don't frou.” Zommari said looking off into the distance.

“He did it again!” Szayel squealed. “He called me Frou~”

“Uh, that's cause your clearly gay Szayel..” Grimmjow said rolling his eyes.

“I am not!” Szayel stated. “And being in love with myself doesn't count!” He said pointing a finger at Yammy, who was just about to open his mouth to state his opinion.

“Another day..” Aizen sighed sitting in his chair.

“Would you quit batting your eyes at me?” Nnoitra sneered looking at Szayel.

“I can look at you if I want to.” Szayel said blinking continuously at Nnoitra.

“Man, don't frou..” Zommari whispered.

“I heard that!” Szayel stood up pointing a accusing finger at Zommari.

“You was supposed to hear it.” Zommari said in a higher tone then usual.

“Are you all done?” Aizen said glaring at them.

They shut there mouths and begin listening to what Aizen had to say.

“Now, what are we going to have for dinner tonight? Opinions? Starting with Yammy.”

“Uh, I don't know.. Why do you always asked me the hardest questions?”

“Oh Yammy... Stark??” Aizen said looking over to the sleeping Espada.

“Stark...”

“I got this Lord Aizen!” Said a green haired girl.

“Ah, Lilynette..” Aizen said with a smile.

“Stark!” She yelled in his ear shoving her fist down his throat. The Espadas gasped like the people on television, you know the real dramatic one, yeah, that one.

“Ah! Lily! What do you want? Let me sleep..” Stark protested falling back to sleep.

“If you do not awaken right now Coyote Stark I shall play the banjo every night till dawn in your room so you shall never sleep again.” Aizen said in a stressed tone.

Stark's eyes shot open and he sat up straight for the first time in the throne room.

“Very good... Now, tell me your opinion..” Aizen said in a relaxed tone.

“On what?” Stark yawned.

“Dinner..” Aizen said glaring slightly.

“Yeah..” Stark nodded

“.....” Aizen's face when blank

“What are we having for dinner?” Stark said with the most serious expression known to man.

In Aizen's mind right now he was ripping out his own hair, but because of his position as leader he had to stay cool.

“That's what were discussing Stark..” Aizen said in his. “Trying to be calm but really wanna kick your ass” tone.

“Oh, that explains why you just randomly said “Dinner.. Hah, for a second I thought you were just crazy..”

Aizen was trying to be as calm as possible. Could he keep it up? Or was Stark doomed?_

"Please stop reading that Kioshi, for the love of the Spirit King please stop!" Fumiko yelled as they exited the academy.

Kioshi closed the book as he finished reading. It was a chapter  of one of the short stories in his book. "It's by someone under the name of konanangelofrain. I think it's pretty interesting to say the least.  What about you?" He asked turning his gaze to Fumiko as they walked around outside the academy. "Eh, I"ve never been to much of a reader so you should just trash it." Something was off, but Fumiko couldn't tell what it was. She kept getting this very cold chill down her spine every few minutes.

She had tuned Kioshi out to study her surrondings. _"Something in the air...just feels so wrong, but I can't put my finger on it."_ As she was lost in thought Kioshi had managed to pick up on her rather uneased look. _"I wonder if she's feeling the same thing I'm feeling?"_ He wondered as he as began to speak up.

"Hey Fumi-" A loud crash stop the two in their tracks as the ground beneath them buckled. Their shadow's were eclipsed by some monsterous figure, who's breath they could feel on the back of their neck. Fumiko immediately thought of a bad horror movie and began to think that maybe this was a dream. Slowly the two turned behind them to see a giant caterpillar like creature that began to squeal in what seemed like joy.

_"No...not all the way out here it can't be..."_

_"I-I-It can't be, I knew they snuck in from time to time, but one this big?"_

_"There's no way that this thing."_

_"Is"_

_"A"_

*"....Hollow!"*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

Toshiro was walking along, he didn't know where he was headed, he was just aimlessly walking, as far away from the hotel as he could possibly get. He didn't want to go back there, he didn't want to face the fact that he wouldn't have a place to stay, he had already had too much of that, the memories were rushing through his head, he could almost feel what was going on in them, could almost hear his own voice strangling as he was ganged up on, and beaten down by multiple adults, because one couldn't take him out on their own.

_“You damn freak, how dare you do that to him!” One of the adults screamed at him, stomping on his stomach now that he was down on the ground. “You're a monster, you don't belong here!” Another one stomped on his face, causing his head to bust open slightly. Eventually, after they had their share with him, they walked off, and left him there to fend for himself. Not a single person came out of their houses to help him, 'I can't feel anything..' Toshiro started to shed tears he was unaware of, 'Why?! Why can't I feel anything?! Who am I?! What am I?!'_

_“Go away, you're a monster, we don't want anything to do with you!” The person slammed the door in his face, and he stood there, staring at it blankly, he had just been in a fight with someone, he had easily picked them up, and slammed them over his shoulder, knocking them out in one blow, despite the fact that they were twice his own side. He turned, and walked away from the house, his shoulders hanging limply by his side. 'Nobody wants anything to do with me, I'm tired, I'm hungry, I need a place to call my own.'_

_“You damn son of a bitch, I said fight me!” The man threw a punch at him, but Toshiro grabbed it, stopping the man in his tracks. “What the?!” He threw a kick, and knocked the man backwards, he punched him in the chin, and then elbowed him in the chest. The man was knocked back on the ground, and was out cold. The people looked at him, and some of them screamed, but all of them ran away from him, frightened of him. 'Why?! Why doesn't anyone want to be with me?!' Toshiro fell to his knees, and slammed his fist into the ground, “WHY DOES EVERYONE RUN AWAY FROM ME?!”_

Toshiro continued looking down at the ground, and when he looked back up, he realized he was in front of the hospital, where he had met the humans who had the powers, he didn't know if they were still there or not, he wasn't paying much attention to that at the time. He felt something slide down his cheek, and he ran a finger over his cheek, when he pulled it back, he looked at it, and saw that there was water on it. “Tears..? I'm.. crying?” Toshiro stared at his hand blankly, “That's right, it's just like before.. Humans are alive.. Shinigami are dead..” Toshiro fell to his knees, he punched the ground once, “Shit!” He punched the ground again, “Shit!” He punched the ground again, “SHIT!” He punched the ground one more time, so hard it made his fist bleed, “I'M RIGHT BACK WHERE I WAS BEFORE, I'M NOT ACCEPTED BY HUMANS, I'M NOT EVEN ACCEPTED BY MY OWN DAMN PARTNER!” Toshiro broke down, planting his face into the ground, and shedding the tears he had been holding back for the past 10 minutes, “I'm no one.. I'm just a kid, who will never be accepted by any society, not by Rukongai, not by Seireitei, and not by Humans either.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

With Akira-

?Master, It?s bright out here.? Kazen followed behind Akira as the two walked down the street. ?I know Kazen, But you wanted to take a walk, remember?? Kazen nodded. ?I didn?t think it?d be bright! My eyes hurt master??Akira sighed. ?I can?t believe this is your personality..? He looked at the dog as he raised his leg. ?DON?T PEE ON THE CAT!? Akuma jerked the chain and forced Kazen to heel. ?Aww?? Kazen?s eyes became watery and his lip quivered. ?But..m..master?? He looked up at Akira. ?No? you can?t pee on the cat? sigh?..? He shook his head. 

With Akuma-

Beep!! Beep!! Beep!! Akuma grumbled and looked down at his phone. ?Hollow~Hollow~Hollow~? The words scrolled across the screen. ?I don?t have time for this bullshit.? He grumbled and flipped open the phone. ?Alright, I got a hollow to deal with, so be careful!? He popped Goro and exited his Gigai. ?Right-goro!? The mod soul saluted Akuma, the shinigami was still holding his massive club. ?That?s weird?.. Toshiro?s sword turned back to normal.. why, is mine still like this?? he stared at the club, his sword remained in shikai.. why? He didn?t call out for it, did it not want to go back.. just what was going on?? ?Guh, no time for this!? He let out a sigh and rushed off. ?DON?T DO ANYTHING STUPID!?

Akira-

?Master? somethings, wrong?? Kazen looked around and scrunched up his body, cowering. ?What do you mean? What?s wrong?? Akira looked around; he couldn?t sense anything amiss, what was Kazen thinking? ?Raaah!!? A chilling animal like cry echoes over the town, sending a chill down Akira?s spine. His body grows goose bumps as he looks around for the cause of the noise. ?Kazen.. what was that?? Akira?s voice was trembling, his eyes jotted in all directions, his head turned with great force. Akira?s legs began to spread out, looking for the quickest path to flee in.

?RAAAH!!!? The call was louder, where was the beast? Why was no one else reacting to it! Akira began to sweat, was he going mad, why was he the only one who could hear it!? What was wrong with him!? BOOM!!! The ground quaked behind him, he could hear the cement crushing and was too afraid to turn around? He could tell, something was there, something large? The wet breath of the beast breathing on his back, causing his hair to stand on end. ?W?what do you want?? Akira felt a lump growing in his throat, his words shaking. ?Your soul?? the voice was raspy and dark?.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 2, 2010)

*Hospital*

Mira sighed as she sat in a chiar in the hospital main lobby. Her aunt managed to get caught up in talking with an old high school friend. Mira put her head up against the wall as she thought of earlier. Thankfully, her aunt didn't manage to notice anything amiss about her when she walked back inside to wait for her.

"So then I said, 'Ha! Sucks to be you'," Miyuki said as she finished the punchline to some joke. The lady behind the counter laughed.

"Well it was nice to catching up Saru-chan, but I need to get me and my niece home. Let's do lunch time in the near future," Miyuki said as she picked up a suitcase containing Mira's things. Miyuki walked over to Mira as Mira looked up at her. 

"Let's go home sweetie, I'll make us something nice for dinner," Miyuki said cheerfully at her niece. Mira then stood up.

"Alright," Mira said as she along with her aunt walked outside the hospital. Miyuki was rambling on about all the possibilities she could make for dinner. Mira was half listening to her aunt. She then noticed a figure out of the corner of her eye. It looked like Toshiro. She then realized it Toshiro.

"Auntie, I'll be back in a second," Mira said as she walkedoff before her aunt could say another word. Mira walked over to Toshiro.

"Um...Hello again Toshiro. Is everything alright?" Mira asked in a docile manner. She could tell something may of been bothering him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hospital*
> 
> Mira sighed as she sat in a chiar in the hospital main lobby. Her aunt managed to get caught up in talking with an old high school friend. Mira put her head up against the wall as she thought of earlier. Thankfully, her aunt didn't manage to notice anything amiss about her when she walked back inside to wait for her.
> 
> ...


 

Toshiro heard a voice call out to him through the muddled thoughts going through his head, and he looked up, the tears still flowing down his eyes, to see Mira looking at him, he raised a hand, and quickly wiped away the tears, “Well, actually.. no.” Toshiro sighed a little bit, he stood up from his kneeling position, there was no point in looking weak and frail to everyone who met him, he jammed his hands into his pockets, though his eyes still held a sad look. “Me and my friend, we sort of.. well I don't want to say got into an argument, but he has different ideals than me. At any rate, he had an outburst, and walked off on me as we were head towards our apartment.”

Toshiro sighed a little, “He still had the keys to the apartment, and well, I've got nowhere to stay except out on the streets, because I don't feel like imposing on anybody.” Toshiro turned to Mira, and smiled at her a little bit, though it was a sad smile, “You could say for the first half of my childhood, I had to do that a lot.” Toshiro turned his face away, to look at the sky again, the sky always calmed him down, he could look at it for hours in Rukongai, and it would keep him from giving into everything around him.

Toshiro turned to look at Mira, and smiled again, “Well, that's a topic for another discussion, I should get going,” He straightened up his clothes, “I've got to find a secluded place to stay for the night, so I've got a lot of work ahead of me.” He waved at Mira, “See ya.” Then he turned to walk off, determined to find a spot to stay at, even if he had to fight for it.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 2, 2010)

*-Fumiko/Kioshi vs Hollowpillar-Part 1/3*

*BOOOM!*

The caterpillar like hollow sent one of it's many limbs crashing down on the two shinigami who rolled out of the way. This was their frist real encounter with a hollow and neither wanted to get into a throwdown with the beast, so they did the only true smart thing to do.

"RUN!" Fumiko screamed vaulting over a nearby wall with Kioshi right on her tail. The gaint Hollowpillar simply threw it's massive body through the surronding wall and began to give chase. It bellowed out with a large squeal like roar that pierced through the once quiet afternoon. "Got any ideas, before our bodies become food for this thing!" Kioshi yelled as he slid underneath a small passage in a wall while Fumiko jumped over it. "Does it look like I have any kind of plan? Though I'll tell you, if this guy wasn't chasing us I think we'd be pretty good picks for the olympics!" She said jokingly leaping over a bench.

"Well I'm not really into fighting myself, but if we keep running and this thing keeps following us we'll led it straight to Rukongai!" That placed had totally slipped Fumiko's mind as she aimlessly ran for her life, but Kioshi was right. Finally paying attention to where she was going it wouldn't be long before they arrived.

The gaint Hollowpillar roared once more swepping one of it's massive limbs at the two and slamming them across the ground. Fumiko groanied as she picked herself off the ground "I guess he got sick of playing-aw..." It took the hollow some time to turn it's massive body around to where he's prey landed giving the two a little time at best to come up with some kind of plan.

"So what do you suppose we do my blonde haired friend? I personally believe we should just run for our lives like headless chickens, but that's just me." Though she was being sarcastic Kioshi knew Fumiko's words had some truth to them. _"Let's see...it's not a gillian class hollow, if it was it would have taken us out a while ago with a cero. So at best it's a standard hollow, though it's much bigger than those I"ve seen in my text books."_ Quickly Kioshi began to analyze and sort the information in his mind just as the Hollowpillar began to make it's way back. Taking a deep breath Kioshi let out all of his anxiety in one burst of air as he turned to his partner in all this.

"Okay Fumiko, here's the plan."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 2, 2010)

Mira listened to Toshiro tell her abour the predicament he was in. He didn't really have a place to stay for the night. She knew it probably wasn;t the most smartest thing she may do, but it would be one of the most kindest things she'd do. Mira ran off to go catch up with him.

"Hey wait up," Mira called out as she ran after him. She finally managed to catch up to him. She looked down at the ground for a second as she managed to catch her breath. She then looked up at Toshiro.

"Um...listen, if you need a place to stay. You can stay with my aunt and I. I promise you wouldn't be imposing on us. It's the least I could do for saving my skin earlier today," Mira said in a sweet manner.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira listened to Toshiro tell her abour the predicament he was in. He didn't really have a place to stay for the night. She knew it probably wasn;t the most smartest thing she may do, but it would be one of the most kindest things she'd do. Mira ran off to go catch up with him.
> 
> "Hey wait up," Mira called out as she ran after him. She finally managed to catch up to him. She looked down at the ground for a second as she managed to catch her breath. She then looked up at Toshiro.
> 
> "Um...listen, if you need a place to stay. You can stay with my aunt and I. I promise you wouldn't be imposing on us. It's the least I could do for saving my skin earlier today," Mira said in a sweet manner.




Toshiro turned to look at her she caught up to him, he was surprised that she was out of breath, 'I guess her body is still trying to heal itself up from whatever banged her up.' His eyes widened when she offered him a place to stay, and even said that he wouldn't be imposing. He looked down at the ground a little bit, no one had ever done that for him before, especially not in Rukongai, everyone was afraid of him. Yet here he had come barging in, and even gotten a power up, and she still wanted to take him into her house.

Toshiro looked up at her, and smiled a little bit, ?I'd like that, a lot.? His mind immediately ran over what he was just thinking about earlier. ?Oh, that reminds me, you were pretty banged up before I healed you, where did you get those injuries from?? He blinked a little bit, he didn't detect any traces of Hollow bites, so it wasn't a Hollow attack, at least not a direct attack on her anyways, he couldn't help it however, he just had an odd feeling a Hollow was behind the injuries he healed earlier.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

With Akuryu-

Joryoku had been flying around, looking for anything out of the ordinary. ?Some hollow have entered the Menos forest Akuryu.? She called to the massive Gillian. ?Ah~ I see~? Akuryu stumbled around and began to walk in the direction Joryoku pointed in. ?Perhaps~ I?ll eat them~? he laughed, His chest still did not hold his hollow hole, making his frame as a Gillian seem more menacing. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!!! THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!!!? He laughed, stomping on regular hollow and crushing them beneath his feet. He had no need to eat them anymore; he must eat his own kind now, Gillian. But killing the weak ones, there was something enjoyable about it, it was like a human swatting a fly? so easy, so natural? The death always came quick as well!

With Akira-

?My? soul?.?? He shuddered; the beast?s breath was toxic. He could feel the stench of rotting corpses on his skin and he knew what that meant for him. ?Come on and give your soul to me without fight boy.? The hollow?s mouth slowly opened. ?I?can?t move?.? Akira?s body shook, he began to sweat and he couldn?t do anything about it.. He wanted to run but his feet wouldn?t respond. ?MASTER!!!? Kazen bit the creature?s leg. ?KAZEN!? Akira turns to see his dog flying into a telephone pole. ?KAZEN!!!? Akira?s voice shakes and trembles, his eyes begin to water and he can feel the tears flowing down his cheeks.

?KAZEN!!? Akira shouts again, trying to get the dog to answer him. ?Morning the loss of a dog, How human of you.? He saw the beast now; it was massive and walked on four legs. Its face was huge, a mouth big enough to swallow Akira whole with no problem. It seemed to have an eternal grin on its face and a purple body wit light blue swirls. ?A cat..? Akira thought a very large cat. ?Ah, Fear. It?s seasoning for the soul.? He looked down at Akira and began to step forward, in his frightened state Akira could only step backward. ?Do you know that human souls have different tastes? Some are rather sweet and others bitter.. What do you think you taste like? Hmm?? He tilted his head. 

?S?stay?away?? Akira?s hand was shaking; his body felt, strange, an odd burning sensation in his chest and hands. ?Oh, have you hit puberty now? Grown a set now have you? Or attempted to at the very least hmm?? The hollow chuckled. ?Do not take me for those average beasts, I am a creature of intelligence, a man of dignity. Please do not tarnish that, I worked hard to obtain my fame.? Akira?s body shook more with each step. ?I said? Stay away!? He was louder, but still had a frightful tone. ?STAY AWAY!!!? He screamed. ?I SAID STAY AWAY!!!!!? Akira?s body exploded in a brilliant white light. ?W..what is this!?? The hollow stepped back. ?WHY DID YOU HURT KAZEN!? HE?S ALL I HAVE!!! STAY AWAY FROM ME YOU MONSTER!!!!? Akira?s hair-tye snapped under the pressure of his own spirit and caused his hair to fly into the air. 

?What?s with this strength!? The hollows eyes widened. ?DON?T COME NEAR ME!!!!!? Akira?s cast began to crack and shatter, the skin on his hands bubbling and growing. ?NNNGGYAAAAH!!!! BITE DOWN!!? He screams. ?Kodoku na Okami!?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 2, 2010)

*-Fumiko/Kioshi vs Hollowpillar-Part 2/3*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxRciR3EKIg[/YOUTUBE]




Fumiko stood alone on the field of battle as the Hollowpillar rushed toward the young female shinigami. A white like substance assumed to be foam (if hollows even have that) leaked from it's mouth as it's eyes glazed over with hunger. "Well I see I've got your attention-" The beast began to speed right pass her toward a more interesting object. _"How this thing ignore when a lady speak to it!"_ Fumiko fumed as she placed her hand in front of her. "Hado:10 -Crescent Scythe." A crescent of cutting Reiatsu shot forth from her hand toward the hollow. The gaint creatured roar in pain as two of it's limbs were cleanly cut from it's body causing it to come to a halt. It's once glazed hungry were now filled with rage as it gave it's full attention to Fumiko. "Okay, now that your focus is on me, let's reply by badass theme!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxRciR3EKIg[/YOUTUBE]




"Now it seems you want to give me you full attention. What's the matter my dear sweet little hollow? Did big, bad Fumiko cut some of your legs off?" She cooed to it in a mothers voice. "Wnat me to kiss it for you my little hollow? I'll be happy to ease the pain for you. I can send you to a place where you can rest the pain away, something like...a dream land of sorts." She mocked the beast causing it to retort by swinging it's other many and still able appendages at the woman. "Bakudou: 2 - Kabe!" Fumiko waved her hand in front of her as a thin sheet of Reiatsu formed in front of her. Though the Bakudo spell was no match for the might of the Hollowpillar who crushed it on impact with sheer force.

The hollow easily slapped Fumiko aside as she began skidding across the ground, with unwoman like grunts. _"Damn...wasn't expecting it to be that strong"_ She thought to herself as the hollow threw it's body at her. "Hadou: 9 - Quake Strike." Pouring as much Reiatsu into her hand as possible Fumiko struck the ground as the 9th Hado spell went to work, fracturing the ground the charging hollow stood upong. The beast began to stumble and growled in shock as it lost it's balance.

"Kioshi, now's your chance!" She yelled as she ran toward the staggering beast.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkEJ4v3kYoA[/YOUTUBE]




A golden lasso shot forth wrapping itself around the hollows neck. As soon as the first lasso found it's mark Kioshi sent out a second lasso wrapping around it's neck. He began to pull back on the rope and after stepping a good distance back Kioshi launched himself off the ground like a sling shot going straight for it's neck. Fumiko meanwhile was attempting to freeze the hollow to the ground with the Blast Spheres Hado spell. "I got you!" Kioshi screamed as he readied his blade to the cut through the large hollows neck. Suddenly the Hollowpillar began thrust and jerk as it's squealing began to grow louder and louder. The hollow broke free free of Kioshi's restraints and shattered the ice that he sat upon.

It turned it's attention to Kioshi who was still in the air and spit out wet sticky substance that sprayed over the shirt of his uniform. "I-I-it's seeping through..it feels like my skin is on fire! It BURNS!" Kioshi began to swing as he was swatted out the sky like a bug. "Kioshi!" Fumiko screamed bracing herself for impact as she caught his falling body. Kioshi cried out in pain as the acid like substance began to eat away at some of his skin. Franticly Fumiko began ripping his shirt off to get the affected material off of him. The hollow screeched once again as Fumiko looked on terrified as the beast began rolling across the ground toward them to finish the job.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2010)

With Akira-


?What?s with this strength!? The hollows eyes widened. ?DON?T COME NEAR ME!!!!!? Akira?s cast began to crack and shatter, the skin on his hands bubbling and growing. ?NNNGGYAAAAH!!!! BITE DOWN!!? He screams. ?Kodoku na Okami!? Akira hands exploded with energy, the human screams out in pain and clenches his fits. ?What was that?? The hollow stepped back and watched as the smoke from the explosion cleared. Akira?s hands has transformed into larger grey forms, his nails long and sharp with a teal tint to them. White tufts of fur surround his wrists and somehow his eyes had changed shape and color, resembling a wolf?s. 

The hollow stepped back again. ?What? are you?!?  Akira clenched his fists tighter. ?WOLFS BANE!? He screams as his fist travels into the hollows forehead. ?Nnngghh!!? The hollow pushes forward and with a flick of his head leaves Akira open for attack. ?DID YOU THINK YOU COULD HURT ME?!? He opens his mouth and prepares to swallow Akira. ?Die already.? A dark voice echoes from the sky. ?What?? The two look into the sky, A massive club blocks the light from the sun as the hollows head is diced into chunks by the force of the hit.

?GURAAAH!!!!!? The cat hollow screams out as his body explodes into a wave of spirit particles. ?Great, another human with powers.? Akuma turned to Akira. ?LEAVE ME ALONE!? Akira?s right hand scrapes across Akuma?s chest. ?GUAH!? He screams out. ?You piece of shit!? With a hard chop to the back of the head he knocks Akira into the ground. ??.? Noticing what he did, Akuma looks around. ?Shit? If they find out I actually hit a damned human I?m going to get my ass chewed by the captain commander.? He grumbled to himself. ?Great? now I have no choice but to take the fucker back to the apartment just to avoid trouble?..? He grumbled, throwing Akira over his shoulder. ?Guess I gotta take the fuckin dog too don?t I? WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY THIS IS!? He picked the dog up and marched towards his apartment. ?Guh.. even after that speech I gave? Honesty?..?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

"I'm fine," Ryan nodded. He looked over the other two, and saw they were also doing well. "Seems we survived. That's good. Toshiro said he wanted us to meet at that park over there tomorrow. I'm definitely going to be there. I hope you two will be as well."

Ryan was starting to wind down, his Reiatsu burning out handily. Still, just as Liana had told him to, he was keeping his sensing as close to maximum as possible. So when another Hollow fight went down, he bid the other two goodbye and headed off. He approached the battle-site cautiously, in case it was another human with powers.

The difference between Ryan and the others, had had noticed so far, was a simple yet powerful one. This...change, this dive into a world of monsters and powers, this sudden departure from normality, he had _wanted_ it. Life had been too run of the mill, too dull, for Ryan's taste. This turnabout, it was everything he had dreamed of inside his rampant imagination.

And he quickly became aware, after meeting Akira, then Mira and Kyohei, that they had not wanted it. They had been thrown in unwilling. And so he had decided to be there for them. He was ready for this world, he could adjust to it faster, accept it more readily, help others become part of it too. Because once chosen, this was your life.

"Akuma, right?" Ryan stared at the man who had a teen slung over one shoulder and a dog underneath the other arm. "And...that's Akira." Ryan noticed the Reiatsu of the teen.

"I'd warned him about Hollow before, but he didn't believe me. I suppose that's different now."

Ryan approached the Shinigami. "Hand him over to me, I'll look after him. You want nothing to do with us anyway. Let me take responsibility here."

~~~

The realm of Hueco Mundo was vast. It began in the dark and empty core, where nameless beings, constructs of unholy and forgotten Reishi lurked and bided their time, for the day the world was sundered and they returned to the light. A little way up, a twisting labyrinth of stone tunnels concealed the most powerful refugees, dormant Hollow of incredible power, hidden monstrosities.

Then, as light began to appear, shed by some luminescent reaction of Reishi, giant pillars of stone rose up, wide open caverns, entire miles upon miles of space. The Menos Forest, where the ecosystem ranging from common Hollow to fearsome Adjuchas, some even leading a Hierarchy, existed. And at the top of the Forest, a roof of stone, supporting dense sand, on which the weak and the wary lived, under the light of the eternal moon.

The topmost desert was not pure. They were areas of dense rock, entire forests of quartz trees, valleys, mountains, regions of rolling dunes, ancient and unyielding buildings, seas of Reishi and more. To look at it, one could see a beautiful land, noble and proud, never giving in to the savagery that built it.

Rán adored it. This world, it was hers. She loved every moment she spent in it. It was all one eternal battle, against this world and its inhabitants, to rise to the top. It was everything to her.

So as she prowled the giant branches of the quartz forest, lurking silently to drop down on Hollow from above, she was filled with joy and happiness, filled with the power she drew from every single moment of battle.

She was growing stronger. Her flames burned brighter, her teeth and claws shone sharper, her ferocity more than ever before.

Her time was coming.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis avoided groaning as she was waking up, instead focusing on why her head ached. As soon as the memories came back, she continued to act as if she was out cold. She could hear voices.
> 
> "I'm telling you, keeping a Shinigami hostage is a bad idea. We should have just dumped her and hoped she wouldn't find us."
> 
> ...



Isis had set the Hell Butterfly asking for reinforcements off the moment she stepped into this district. The looks given to her by the natives were less than friendly, but that wasn't her problem. She had to find Lavida before he escaped.

Luckily enough for her, he didn't seem interested in avoiding her at all.

"Only a weak girl?" he scoffed, staring down the road at her. "I don't know whether to be relieved or offended."

"Yeah," Isis drew her sword, "I am definitely reducing you to a bloody pulp before dragging you back to Seireitei now."

"Try it."

Lavida was fast. That was probably due to his history in Second Division, but even then, Isis barely was able to defend before his zanpakutō crashed into hers. She felt herself pushed back as Lavida applied more and more pressure.

"Don't think I'm out," she snarled, pushing against him, using her strength as leverage to lessen his attack, "This is just beginning."

She began to swing her Zanpakutō, initiating the blade barrage she had been practicing. Soon enough, a very tight region of swings was striking against Lavida's blade, threatening him fully. Isis pushed forward, backing him against the wall of a building.

"That's a nice move," Lavida complemented. "But it takes too long to build up, and as soon as an opponent is outside its narrow range," he vanished, "it leaves the user wide open," his voice came from behind Isis. A hand pushed her back, and her sword shoved through the wall. She roared and swung around, trying to strike it, but Lavida had already stepped back. He struck her swinging sword with a blast of the fourth Hadou, pushing her arm against her chest. She didn't have a chance to react, before he stabbed his sword through her arm and into her gut.

"Nice try kid," he smiled, pulling back his zanpakutō, "But you can't compare with me."

Isis was gaping, trying to stem the bloodflow. That had been a bad hit, a very very bad wound. If she continued to fight with it, she'd bleed out in seconds. Her only hope was to stop moving, concentrate all her Reiatsu, stop the blood flow.

She wasn't even able to look up as Lavida walked away, leaving her blooded against the wall of the building behind her.

Only a minute later, the backup she'd called arrived, and promptly flipped out over the mess she was. On-site healing was used to stop the blood flow, before she was carried back to Fourth Division for emergency healing. The only thing she could think of, during all the following events, was her loss. She needed to be stronger. She needed it to survive.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 3, 2010)

Mira felt some form of relief when Toshiro excepted her invitation to stay the night at her place. He then asked her off her previous injuries. She looked down at the cast on her arm.

"Oh these, Toshiro?" Mira said as she looked at the cast then looked up at him.

"I got these injuries from when the disaster at the school. There was this red flash then an explosion. I know for sure that my friend Akira also saw the red flash too," Mira explained. Mira glanced over at her aunt who was still standing near the hospital entrance waiting for her. Her aunt was just standing there paitiently.

*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore saw something flying up overhead. She could tell at that moment both she and Helena had been spotted. 

"Helena, we should go now," Lenore said softly. Helena turned her head at Lenore.

"Why? Our adventure is about to liven up a bit," Helena said with a wild smlie on her face. Lenore looked at the tiny hollow, she must be a bit loony to say that. Though if Helena wanted to try and fight whatever was coming their way, she might as well stick around to help her tiny friend.

"Fine, if you're gonna fight. Then I guess I'll stay and fight too. I just don't want to see something so petit and cute die,"  Lenore said in defeated sounding voice with a sigh.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira felt some form of relief when Toshiro excepted her invitation to stay the night at her place. He then asked her off her previous injuries. She looked down at the cast on her arm.
> 
> "Oh these, Toshiro?" Mira said as she looked at the cast then looked up at him.
> 
> "I got these injuries from when the disaster at the school. There was this red flash then an explosion. I know for sure that my friend Akira also saw the red flash too," Mira explained. Mira glanced over at her aunt who was still standing near the hospital entrance waiting for her. Her aunt was just standing there paitiently.




Toshiro listened as she explained the disaster that had happened at their school, then his eyes widened a little bit, 'A red flash, followed by an explosion? Could it have been a... Cero?' Toshiro mused to himself for a little bit longer about the possibilities, then shrugged it off, 'Well, whatever, if it was a Hollow attack, it doesn't matter, cause she's alive now.' Toshiro put his hands into his pockets, ?I see, that sounds pretty awful.?

Toshiro noticed her glance over at a woman who was standing at the hospital entrance, he smiled a little bit, realizing that it must be her aunt. ?Well, I suppose we should get going then, no point in hanging around here, lead the way.?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei waved off to Ryan with a smile on his face as he watched the senior leave. The teen looks around cautiously to see if anyone was around, there weren't. He let go of the nice act and rested his hands in his pockets with a bad expression on his face. The student relaxed his posture to stop looking so nice as usual, "shit, way to many things happened to me today." He looks up to the sky to see that it was getting dark rather quickly, and he was also getting tired, "weird..."

He began reminiscing about all the abnormal things that happened today, and couldn't help but notice that, "I feel really relaxed and refreshed...talking about fucking awkward. It must be this damn good sucker Sume gave me." Kyohei shrugged his shoulders about the problem and turned around towards the opposite direction, "first time I've actually wanted to go home so badly. The teen began walking down the road on the sidewalk, tasting the sucker still in his mouth, "Soul Societ, huh? No matter they say I'll make it there some fucking way."


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2010)

*-Fumiko/Kioshi vs Hollowpillar-Part 3/3*

Fumiko was stuck between a rock and a hard place. The rock being a injuried Kioshi and the hard place would soon be the bottom of the hollow. _"Alright Fumiko...calm down we have to think this through. Kioshi's out for the time being so this is all me. I know I can do this!" _She kept giving herself this pep talk in order to build confidence within herself, but as fast as she was gaining it the confidence would dwindle away as the Hollowpillar seemed to move faster and faster. The Hollowpillar screamed in glee as its oppoents sat at its mercy.

The still distraught Fumiko slung Kioshi over her shoulder "Kioshi you have to run. We need to regroup and come up with another plan." The young male stirred as he as he slowly began to open his eyes. Fumiko's blue ones met with his stormy grey eyes as he nodded to answer her question. The two once again put their original plan into action which was to run like hell. Before they could even take off the hollow slammed into them. They're bodies trashed and bouced off of the hard ground with the monster still behind them.

It prepared itself for another assault as the two shinigami staggered to their feet. "Bakudou: 21 - Sekienton!" A giant blast of smoke filled a large portion of the open field. The Hollowpillar was over come by this sudden smoke screen as it franticly searched for a way out. The two shinigami ran out of the smoke screen in the opposite direction. "That thing'll find it's way out of there soon. We need some kind of counter attack!" With no place to provide cover the two just continued to run in what ever direction hoping to confuse the beast.

"To think this was like any other day up until an hour or so ago. I can barely take down one hollow even with help." Kioshi said outloud to himself as he continued running. Fumiko aburptly came to a complete stop causing Kioshi to be shot forward with his face skidding across the ground. "HEY WHAT WAS THAT FOR!" He screamed showing off the visible dirt marks now present on his face. "That kind of attitude...that kind of attitude is the reason why we can't beat this thing!" Kioshi anger was replaced with confusion as Fumiko began to speak.

"We constantly keep putting ourselves down. Haven't you noticed it Kioshi? It has only gotten worse since our only plan failed. That damn monster been on the offensive the entire time and you know what we've been doing? Aimlessly dodging like it's going to go away!" The smoke had finally cleared as the Hollowpillar regained view of it's escaped prey. The beast roared again gaining the attention of the two.

"Well this time I'm not going to run away. This damn thing has pissed me off royally ruining my uniform!" Fumiko reached for the hilt of the blade dangling at her side. Her sword was unlike the others at the academy where most would have Katanas. She had a boardsword a large, but powerful blade that required two hands it was one of the reasons she had taken a liking to Kido not wanting to have to lift the thing constantly. She took her sword in hand and as she did so she began to glow. Kioshi could feel the rise in her spiritual pressure.

The Hollow had finally reached the two and swung both of it's back legs at Fumiko. A scream of pain followed afterward as Fumiko cut straight through them with ease. Watching Fumiko and her renewed vigor Kioshi felt he had gained some kind of strength as he unsheated his Nodachi and Katana. Following suit Kioshi charged at the hollow cleanly slicing off one of it's many limbs. The beast screamed in pain as the white acid substance dripped from it's mouth. It spat a huge glob at the apporaching Fumiko tagging one of her legs. "AHHHH!" She screamed trying to the acid off her melting skin.

_"The only sure fire way is to decapitate this thing like before."_ Kioshi thought as he prepared to fire his bakudo spells. The Hollowpillar's mouth was covered with the acid as it began to open it's mouth wide. Soon it decended upon Fumiko ready to devour her. "FUMIKO LOOK OUT!" Kioshi screamed as he activated 4th Bakudo. Just like before he hoped to sling shot himself at the Hollow, but it didn't seem he would make it in time.

Fumiko stared as the gaint mouth of the hollow got closer and closer. "Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Scorching heat and disorder, evolve the transposition of the southern sea barrier." It was going to be close as the bright red orb of energy began to form in her hand. "Hado: 31 - Shakkahou!" The orb burst from Fumiko's hand ripping through mouth of the hollow who jerked up at the sudden pain.

Unbeknowst to the hollow this gave Kioshi the power he needed to sling shot himself off the ground and toward the hollows neck. 

"This...is...where...you...*DIE*!" The sky above Fumiko was stained crimsion as a gyser of blood erupted from the hollow. It's giant hand fell to the ground like a comet from the sky right beside Fumiko sending her tumbling a short distance. Kioshi landed on the ground 6 feet to her side and immediately collaspsed onto his stomach dropping his swords beside him. There was complete and utter silence as the feeling of a hard fought victory slowly began to sink in. Almost involuntarily Kioshi raised his trembling hand into the sky and gave a very simple thumbs up.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Akuma, right?" Ryan stared at the man who had a teen slung over one shoulder and a dog underneath the other arm. "And...that's Akira." Ryan noticed the Reiatsu of the teen.
> 
> "I'd warned him about Hollow before, but he didn't believe me. I suppose that's different now."
> 
> Ryan approached the Shinigami. "Hand him over to me, I'll look after him. You want nothing to do with us anyway. Let me take responsibility here."



Akuma stood there looking at the kid for a little bit. "The fuck would i do that for? I don't want any business with you humans, but unfortunately for me, not only did this bastard scratch me." He grumbled. "I was also responsible for knocking his ass out. Which in retrospect was a bad fuckin idea... Now i have to monitor his health. Sure, i can hand him over. But anything happens to the fuckin brat i gotta deal with the damned punishment that comes with it and i ain't givin up on my job that damned easily." 

Akuma held his forehead. "I can't believe i have to deal with this shit." The shinigami grumbled again. "Come back when he's better, If the kid doesn't have any medical problems i can kick his ass to the curb. Till then, I'm responsible for his life and if i kill a human, Well... the fucker's probably give me the death penalty. 

With Akuryu-

The massive hollow shook the ground as he stepped. "Come here~~" He shot out his tongue and lapped up a number of small hollow, crushing and eating them like chips. "BWAHAHAHAHAH!!! THIS IS GREAT! THIS POWER IS AMAZING!" He laughed like a maniac. "Come on~ Where's the hollows you saw!? Im tired of waiting! this is too much fun! BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 3, 2010)

Toshiro noticed her aunt too and then asked Mira to lead the the way. Mira turned around and walked over to her aunt.

"Hello auntie. Thank you for waiting for me," Mira said with a smile on her face. Miyuki looked at her niece and then glanced at the boy behind her.

"It was not a problem. Mira, sweetie, who's you're friend?" Miyuki asked her niece. 

"Oh his name is Toshiro," Mira said. Miyuki smiled softly at Toshiro.

"Well how do you do?" Mira's aunt said.

"Auntie, he doesn't have a place to stay for the night and I was wondering if he could stay with us?" Mira asked meekly. Miyuki looked at Toshiro for a few moment, examining him with her eyes. Finally she looked at Mira.

"Alright sweetie he can come with us," Miyuki said. Mira let out a brief sigh of relief.


*Hueco Mundo*

Helena grinned as she felt whatever was coming their way come. She could feel the excitement dwell up inside of her. As for Lenore, she just waited hoping she'd survive what was coming.

"Isn't this great?" Helena said and then giggled with excitement.

"Ah ha ha. Yeah sure why not," Lenore said in an unsure voice. She really hoped this was just a bad dream.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

Ryan nodded. Akuma was brash and aggressive, but he wondered whether it was just the punishment, or a hint of nobility that motivated him.

"He should heal fast. I'll drop by tomorrow to pick him up, if he hasn't already flown the coop by then."

With that, Ryan headed off. The presence of this one was similar to a Hollow's, not in substance but in style. There was a lot of anger and raw power. Still, it didn't yet compare to Liana's. She had given the pure presence of a being of strength. Ryan had been enamored by that.

"Akira," he thought to himself, "I wonder just how willing he'd be to accept this. Maybe Mira or Kyohei knows him. Either of them would probably be more able to convince him to stick with us. Even if he doesn't like people, he's got to understand this sort of crap can't be survived alone. I hope he's okay at least."

Ryan was already going over his thoughts on the four with powers he had met so far. Ryuu seemed to know the most, perhaps he could help teach them to channel their power more effectively, rather than all of them blunder about trying to figure out how their skills worked. Mira seemed eager to fall into this world, Kyohei rather resistant. Though he might be more willing if he thought that existing here would help him meet his mother again.

Akira was going to be a tough nut to crack.

"And me?" Ryan wondered aloud, "How am I going to deal with all of this. Am I really willing to try and take responsibility for everyone? To look out for them all and help them all get through this, just because this new world is interesting to me?" he sighed. He could really do with a long night's sleep.

~~~

The giant turtle Hollow thrashed, caught amongst the stone branches of the quartz forest. A group of feline and canine Hollow, Rán amongst them, had hounded it into the forest, where it was quickly trapped, unable to counter. It had a strong ability, one which shook the ground, but here it was the only one troubled. No matter how much it shook the earth, this forest of interlocking stone would never break.

Hollow were prideful beasts. Working alongside others did not come naturally to them. Rán had taken long enough to warm to Váli, though warm she did. However, the gigantic turtle Hollow, which few normal Hollow would dare challenge, posed a meal fit for every Hollow in the forest. And so a temporary truce was forged.

Rán and the other Hollow of speed had set out, hounding it, surrounding it, chasing and luring it into the forest. When it followed, the stone branches, held back by the stronger Hollow, snapped into place, locking the turtle down.

Now it was beset by every Hollow in the area, with a range of attacks, from every angle. Váli's spines peppered one side of its face. Rán was trying to break through the shell on its lower back. Giant apes, twisting snakes, dogs, cats, birds, lizards, hundreds of smaller Hollow had mobbed the giant lumbering beast. They were eating it alive, and it had no way to fight back.

It moaned and thrashed as they set to it, burrowing through its flesh, seeking its spiritual core. The meat would last a long while, and at the end of the feeding, the Hollow would depart, their temporary truce lasting only long enough to escape one another.

Then, it was back to the natural way. A decaying shell of Reishi the only sign of a difference in the ultimate battle of Hueco Mundo. The battle of evolution.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2010)

With Akuma-

  He wandered up to the apartment, 206, just like the key said. ?Alright, guess this is the place.? He turned the key and opened the door. The apartment was kind of nice, two bedroom two bath, a small living room and a kitchen next to it. The bathroom was a full bath, had a bathtub and a shower. ?This place isn?t too bad.? He nodded and walked towards one of the bedrooms. ?Sit here for a while.? He put Akira and Kazen down on the ground. ?Alright, I need a bed for you guys?? He rubbed his chin and opened the closet. ?There we go.? He pulled out a futon and threw it on the floor.

  ?All set for you to sleep kid.? He went to pick up Akira, when the teen fell forward. ?Eh?? Akuma blinked, he noticed something odd on Akira?s neck. ?What?s that?? the shinigami walked over and moved Akira?s hair out of the way. ?W..whoa?? He saw a scar going from the base of Akira?s skull down his back. Further inspection showed the scar ran the length of his spine and was rather large.. ?Scarred?? Akuma thought to himself, gripping his right eye. ?D?damn it?.? He clenched his fist, picked akira up and laid him down in the bed.

  He decided to put Kazen next to him and threw a blanket over the both of them. ??.? He looked at their unconscious bodies. ?Don?t? fuckin tell anyone I did this?.? He held up his hands and they began to glow a feint green. ?I?d get laughed out of my division?.?

  With Akuryu-

  He could see two hollow in the distance. ?Oh~ is this them!?? He asked Joryoku. ?Y..yes.. Those were the two I saw earlier? I don?t get why you were so excited, it?s not like this will get you any closer to Vasto lorde you know.? She sighed. ?I do~ it~~ cause~ it?s~ fun~~? Akuryu began to sway and laugh. ?COME ON! LET?S ROCK THE BOAT!!!? He took a deep breath. ?BWAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Next Morning*


Toshiro opened his eyes, and sat up rubbing them a little bit. He looked around to get a grasp of his surroundings, and realized that he was in the room that Mira's aunt had set up for him. He smiled a little bit as he remembered how she offered him a place to stay for the night, since he really didn't have anywhere else to go. Toshiro got up, and couldn't tell if there were any signs of anyone being awake, so he walked around the house for a bit, found some paper and a pen, wrote a note saying he was going back to check, and see if maybe his friend had headed back to the apartment, then head over to the park where he was suppose to meet her, Ryan, and Kyohei for their training.

After he set the letter down, Toshiro opened the door quietly, and shut it gently, so as not to disturb anyone if they were asleep. He began to stroll down the street, heading back in the direction of the apartment, he sighed a little bit, thinking back on what Akuma had said to him. “Well, what the hell, I don't have a choice now, I already agreed to it.” Toshiro turned his head to look both ways across the street, lest a car hit his Gigai and damage it, or maybe the car would be damaged instead, he didn't know exactly how Gigai worked, and then made his way across the street.

Toshiro decided that if Akuma was at the apartment, he would simply make his breakfast there, rather than waiting around. After all, even though he wouldn't die from going hungry, it was still much more satisfying to eat, and it was normal anyways. “Man, I wonder what that troublesome guy was up to all night.” Toshiro smirked a little bit to himself, “Oh well.. ah!” Toshiro looked up, and saw that he was in fact at the apartment complex, he walked up some stairs, and eventually got to the room he and Akuma were staying at. “Well, here goes nothing, this is the fate that decides whether I get my ass kicked, or whether or I'm still alive at the end of the day.” Toshiro knocked on the door loud enough to wake Akuma up.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2010)

Akuma had been sitting in Akira?s room all night, leaning against the wall and not sleeping. ?Wake up already?? He grumbled, it was then he heard a loud knock at the door. ?Damn it, whose bugging me at this hour!?? He grumbled and stomped towards the door, flinging it up, ?What the hell do you want!?? He shouted, not even noticing Toshiro was the one at the door. ?I came to get some breakfast, are you done being mad yet?? He tried to walk into the house but Akuma pushed him back. ?Here, eat some beef jerky.? He shoved a pack of beef jerky into Toshiro?s chest.

  ?But I don?t want beef jerky! I want a real breakfast! Bacon, Eggs, toast! Real food!? Akuma?s spirit energy began to leak out of his Gigai and create a black Aura around him. ?I don?t give a darn what you want to eat. You are not entering this apartment.? He reached into his pocket and slammed a couple hundred yen into Toshiro?s chest. ?Go to a damned fast food joint or something, theres some place the humans call.. Mc.donalds or something! GO THERE! EAT! AND LEAVE ME ALONE!? he slammed the door on Toshiro?s face.

  ?But.. This is my apartment too? And I?m hungry?.? Toshiro blinked. ?FUCK OFF AND DIE!? Akuma shouted from behind the door. ?Gruh! That bastard!? He grumbled to himself as he walked into the bedroom Akira was in. ?Sorry, bad company. You know how it is right?? He leaned against the wall once more; He?d abandoned his Gigai for his spiritual body and left his club laying on the wall. ?Why the hell is it not turning back?.? Akuma sighed and shook his head. ?Whatever?. Just wake up kid?.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 3, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma had been sitting in Akira?s room all night, leaning against the wall and not sleeping. ?Wake up already?? He grumbled, it was then he heard a loud knock at the door. ?Damn it, whose bugging me at this hour!?? He grumbled and stomped towards the door, flinging it up, ?What the hell do you want!?? He shouted, not even noticing Toshiro was the one at the door. ?I came to get some breakfast, are you done being mad yet?? He tried to walk into the house but Akuma pushed him back. ?Here, eat some beef jerky.? He shoved a pack of beef jerky into Toshiro?s chest.
> 
> ?But I don?t want beef jerky! I want a real breakfast! Bacon, Eggs, toast! Real food!? Akuma?s spirit energy began to leak out of his Gigai and create a black Aura around him. ?I don?t give a darn what you want to eat. You are not entering this apartment.? He reached into his pocket and slammed a couple hundred yen into Toshiro?s chest. ?Go to a damned fast food joint or something, theres some place the humans call.. Mc.donalds or something! GO THERE! EAT! AND LEAVE ME ALONE!? he slammed the door on Toshiro?s face.
> 
> ?But.. This is my apartment too? And I?m hungry?.? Toshiro blinked. ?FUCK OFF AND DIE!? Akuma shouted from behind the door. ?Gruh! That bastard!? He grumbled to himself as he walked into the bedroom Akira was in. ?Sorry, bad company. You know how it is right?? He leaned against the wall once more; He?d abandoned his Gigai for his spiritual body and left his club laying on the wall. ?Why the hell is it not turning back?.? Akuma sighed and shook his head. ?Whatever?. Just wake up kid?.?




?Geez, guess the asshole isn't done being angry yet.? Toshiro sighed, and turned, walking down the stairs and back to the street. He shrugged the incident off, ?This must be some weird phase he goes through when people piss him off.? He decided to check out this so called ?McDonalds? place that humans had talked about, they claimed the food there was rather delicious. He kept walking, avoiding bumping into some people passing by, the streets were pretty crowded for some reason at this time of the morning hours.

He finally got to the fast food place, and looked over it for a moment, ?Eh, the size of this place isn't very impressive, but..? Toshiro crosssed the street, and walked up to it, noting the doors that open into the front, as well as a place cars could drive through, ?Hah! These guys are very convenient.? He walked inside the fast food place, and noticed that the lines seemed to be relatively thin. He got in line behind three people, and after they had taken their orders, and received them, he was next up in line. ?Good Morning sir, may I take you order?? Toshiro blinked a little bit, and looked up to see a menu full of items, one labeled breakfast, one labeled lunch, he looked over the breakfast items, and noticed they were numbered, 'So, I just pick a number, and pay the price, and they give my meal?' Toshiro looked over the numbers one more time, ?Ah, yes, I would like a Number 3, a Sausage and Egg Mcgriddle.? The cahsier nodded at him, computed the numbers in, ?That will be 250 yen.?


Toshiro rummaged around the cash in his pockets, and managed to come up with the exact amount of cash, ?Ah, yes, here you go.? He laid the cash down on the counter, the lady took it, and computed the order for him, then yelled back to another room ?One Sausage and Egg Mcgriddle.? Toshiro blinked a little bit, wondering why she did that, and after about 4 minutes of waiting, she handed him a sandwich that was wrapped up in some kind of paper, ?Here you go, sir.? Toshiro smiled at the cashier, ?Ah, thank you.? He headed out of the shop, and started to walk off towards the park he was talking about, fumbling with how to get the paper off of the sandwich.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2010)

"Morning, coffee, now."

Ryan stumbled around his house for a while, doing his best to get his hands on a good hot coffee. It seemed being drained of Reiatsu made him sleep like the dead, while having a large stock meant he barely needed a few hours. A real difference.

This time, he was careful about not using his power when holding the drink of the gods. And it was good.

"Okay, morning, still no school, training tonight, awesome, I'd best not burn all my Reiatsu by then or I'll be useless for it. And so we were meant to meet Toshiro...when? Now? Is it going on now? Am I late, no it's early, I wouldn't be. I should go anyway. Be the first there. If he's there first, I can talk to him. If others show up before them, I can talk to them. All good."

Content with the day's plan, Ryan headed out, towards the park. He'd get some morning stretching and katas done at least. That was the plan.

~~~

"Ugh."

"Don't try to move. Your body needs to recover itself."

"I got owned, didn't I?"

"Yeah, I'd say you did."

"Ugh."

Isis woke up again later, in the deep evening. She'd been thoroughly humiliated. "I can't believe I lost that badly," she groaned, putting her head in her hands. "I am going to murder the hell out of that bastard the next time I see him."

"That's what all Eleventh Division members say," a voice from another bed echoed. Isis looked over at him.

"Heron Trike," the man waved casually. He was bald, with a deep pair of scars over his left eye, forming something of an 'x'. She could see a glass eyeball rolling in the middle of it. "Second Division."

"Pfft," Isis laughed, "Guess you were a little too loud sneaking up on someone, huh?"

"Well I wanted to see the expression on their face when I ran them through. Cost me an eye, but hey, totally worth it."

Isis laughed honestly this time, before grabbing her gut and grimacing. "Ow fuck, hurts to laugh."

"So who took you down?" Heron raised his right and only eyebrow.

"That bastard Lavida," Isis growled, rubbing her gut. "Completely destroyed me, it was fucking embarrassing."

"Lavida," Heron nodded, "is trouble. He's got a bit of a talent for Shunpo, which is probably what caught you off guard."

"Shunpo!" Isis declared, "That's how the jerk did it! Oh I'm going to get him so hard next time."

"Well tell you what," Heron offered, "once you're recovered, swing by Second. Every member of Second is expected to learn Shunpo as soon as possible, so we're the best to teach it. I'll help you myself."

"Why's that?" Isis raised an eyebrow, "I got given a tracking mission, I'm only supposed to hold him down while the backup arrives. You got a personal stake in this?"

Heron closed his right eye. His left didn't seem capable of doing so.

"I'll tell you tomorrow," he spoke quietly as he leaned back into the bed. Isis thought for a while, before nodding and following suit.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 4, 2010)

Mira woke up to her aunt's dog, Chiru, licking her fingers. She moved her hand to get the dog to move. Mira rose out of bed and went down stairs into the kitchen, the dog following her like it was her shadow. Mira noticed the note that Toshiro left and read it. 

"Well, I guess I should get ready and go," Mira said to herself. She went back upstairs and got ready. Mira then came back down about 30 minutes later. She walked into the kitchen to see that her aunt was there still in her pajamas and reading today's paper.

"Hello auntie," Mira greeted. Her aunt looked up from the newspaper at Mira.

"Going some place?" Miyuki asked. Mira nodded as she went over to the toaster to grab a piece of toast.

"Yes, I'm going to meet up with some friends. I'll be back soon," Mira explained. Miyuki nodded as she looked back down at the paper.

"Alright then. Just remember not to over do it. Also, if you see your friend Toshiro today, tell him he's welcome to stay the night again if his roomate kicks him out again," Miyuki said as she reached for her coffee cup. 

"Okay," Mira said as she walked over the the entrance way and put her shoes on. She then grabbed her bag.

"I'm off. I'll be back soon," Mira said as she left the house and went to the park.


*Hueco Mundo*

Helena started jumping up and down, pointing off in the distance.

"It's coming! It's coming!" Helena cried out happily. Lenore looked off in the distance as she examined the firgure.

"Aw crap!" she said as she knew what it was. Lenore really hoped Helena knew what she was doing. Helena was excited for the giant mass the was coming. She knew she was going to have so much fun.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

"Ah, Mira!" Ryan was on his way to the park when he saw the girl heading down a street towards him. He waved her over.

"Have you recovered from yesterday?" he asked, doing his best to sense her Reiatsu. "It was a real trial by fire for us all, huh?"

He laughed a little, trying to lighten the mood. She had been able to generate fire, hadn't she? That was a good strong ability. If she mastered that, she'd be very powerful.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 4, 2010)

Mira saw Ryan come towards her. He asked her if she recovered from yesterday, then made a little pun. Mira giggled at Ryan's little pun.

"Well, I'm doing alright. Thank for saving me twice yesterday," Mira said in a kind manner. Shee wondered where the others where. As she thought about them, her mind wandered to thinking about Akira.

"I wonder how Akira's doing," she said thought out loud in a soft voice as she looked off to the side.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

?Nnnghh?? Akira?s eye began to twitch and he adjusted himself on the futon. ?Waking up finally?? Akuma thought to himself, he?d been up all day yesterday and all night last night. He was tired and kind of pissed off, but he didn?t want this human to just run off and leave before he had a chance to ask a few questions. ?NYAAAH~~~? Akira sat up and stretched, scratching his chest and looking around. ?Huh?? This isn?t my room?? He turned and looked up at Akuma. ?BWAH!!! IT?S YOU!? He fall back and onto Kazen.

  ?YIPE!? the dog called out, leaping out from under Akira and rushing over to the wall. ?K..kazen! Sorry!? Akira held out a hand to the dog. ?W..wait!? Where are we!? Where?s that monster!?? He looked around. ?You?re in my apartment, I killed the monster. Don?t worry bout it.? He stood up straight and uncrossed his arms. ?I have some questions for you.? Akuma looked Akira? over. ?Who? who are you?? Akira gulped. ?My names Seinaru Akuma, I?m a shinigami.? Akira?s heart skipped a beat. ?Shini?gami? Soul? reaper? Am I? dead?? His body felt cold, he had a hollow feeling deep in his chest and felt the sweat bead down his forehead.

  ?Relax, your as alive as you can be.. Well..  I guess I should rephrase that? yeah, you?re alive.? He answered. ?Now, let me ask a question.? He pointed at Akira?s back. ?That scar, how?d you get it?? Akira rubbed the back of his neck. ?W..when.. Did you see it?? 
He looked down at the floor, his eyes seemed distant, and his voice was low and soft spoken. ?You?re hiding it right, because you?re embarrassed right?? Sadly in his shinigami form, he was wearing a bandage as an eye patch now.  ?Why, would you think that.? Akira looked away from Akuma.

  ?Because.? Akuma took off his eye patch, to show Akira his eye. ?Three people have seen this eye.? He sighed and placed his hand over it. ?I usually show it off when I?m upset.. I don?t think about the repercussions.? He looked at Akira. ?I?ve got four more scars on my back.? He lowered his shirt and showed Akira the four explosive like wounds on his back. ?H?how did you get those?? Akira was amazed at the wounds, more amazed that whoever this man was? was showing them off.

  ?When I was a kid, in Rukongai, I tried to steal some food. The vender caught me, fired four shots of a firework into my back and slashed my face with a knife.? Akuma leaned against the wall and crossed his arms. ?It?s not a story I enjoy telling?? He sighed, he could feel his heart racing with nerves. ?I? was a kid?? Akira moved into a kneeling position and gripped his knees with both hands. ?My mother and grandfather were dad.. I had no one to care for me.. There was an attack on the place I was living in.., Some fight between one gang and another.. They needed neutral ground.?

  Akira?s grip tightened and his eyes began to water. ?I was hit with some shrapnel from something? I don?t remember what.. it buried into my back. Some of the homeless there rushed me to the hospital?? He didn?t know why he was telling this story, but the guy didn?t seem bad.. He had a sad past, he was like Akira.. scarred and ugly? ?This scar is from the skin they removed to get to the shrapnel?? Akira gripped his knees. 

  ?I see?? Akuma nodded. ?I get it? The strong survive?? He nodded. ?Do you know what hollow are?? Akira looked up at Akuma, he felt something warm rolling down his cheek. The teen swiped it away and looked at his palm. ?T..tears.. haha.. I guess, I?ve been holding back for too long?? He sniffled, trying to stop his lip from quivering and his eyes from shedding more tears. ?S..someone mentioned them? to me..? Akira wiped his eyes with his sleeve. ?They?re monsters, Human souls that have lost their hearts and become beasts. That?s what you saw.? 

  Akuma let out a sigh. ?I take it from the look of your hands earlier you were caught in an explosion right?? Akira nodded. ?That explosion of reishi, it unleashed something inside of you? something that usually only manifests in death.? He walked over to Akira. ?Hollow, your spirit feels like a hollows.? He looked over Akira. ?It?s kind of like mine??  Akira didn?t say a word, he sat there in silence. ?They?ll keep coming.? Nothing, Akira sat there like a statue. ?They?ll just keep attacking.? Still no response. ?Until you and everyone you care about is dead.? 

  Akira?s hands were shaking. ?I can offer you control over that power.? Akira looked up, his tears flowing freely and his lips quivering. ?I? don?t want to die? I don?t want Kazen to die? I don?t want anyone to die?.!? He sniffed as he wiped his tears away. ?Then grow a fucking set!! GET YOUR ASS UP AND TAKE HOLD OF YOUR POWER! IF YOU DON?T YOUR JUST GOING TO GET KILLED LIKE A FUCKIN DOG!? HE shouted. ?I take offense!? Kazen barked. ?Shut the fuck up!? Akuma shouted back at the dog. ?YOU CAN UNDERSTAND HIM/ME!?!?!?!? Akira and Kazen?s jaws dropped. ?Eh? Do dogs not talk?? Akuma tilted his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 4, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, as expected he was the first one to arrive at the park. He shook his head slightly, ?The ways of humans sure do intrigue me.? He had finally managed to get the wrapping off of the sandwich, after convincing someone to show him how, making up some story of how he had been living in someone's basement for the past 19 years because they wouldn't let him out, and that he had only just ran away. Acting was another thing Toshiro discovered he had been quite good at, it worked well for him on many occasions. He closed his eyes and sighed a little bit, then took another bite of the sandwich, ?Man, these guys weren't kidding, this food is really delicious, they said it was pretty crappy for the health though? Not that I care, I'm practically dead.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, and decided to sit down on the park bench facing the front of the park, to wait for his three guests to show up.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena started jumping up and down, pointing off in the distance.
> 
> ...



"Oh my!" Akuryu's foot stomped feet away from Lenore and Helena, The two barely came up halfway up his shin, he was far more massive then either of them and he seemed to be loving that simple fact. "If it isn't the little butterfly! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!" Akuryu laughed. "Do you remember? Dr.Crazy? Well, I suppose i'm Dr.Gillian now! It's a pleasure to see your still petite! BWAHAHAHAHHAHAAH!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 4, 2010)

*4th Division*

"Another hollow attack huh? Man things are getting dangerous."

"Yea I know besides the little minor events, this was the second major hollow attack that's happened."

"Though I don't know whether to say these two have skill or are just plan lucky."

"Hmm? What do you mean?"

"I forgot, you weren't part of the investigation team. The hollow these two were found next to was huge. As big as any buidling  here and they only managed to excape with some fractures and burns."

_"...huh...where...am...I...?"_ Fumiko stirred from her rest to the sound of beeping which she guessed belonged to a machine and two people talking. The two fourth divisions members paused their conversation to check on the stirring girl. "Whoa now, don't push yourself your recovering after all." He placed a stern hand on Fumiko's...stomach not wanting to touch her chest in order to get her to lie down. She did as she was instructed laying back down which was a good thing as she felt herself get a little dizzy.

"It feels like people took turns stomping on my head...where's Kioshi?" The man scratched his head for a minuted as he was lost to who she was talking about. "Kioshi...Kioshi...Oh you mean the boy who came in with you? He's in another-I'm right here." Fumiko shot up from out the bed and began screaming for no good reason. "What's wrong!" All three screamed rushing over to her side.

Fumiko panted heavily as she threw the covers off her headn jumped off the bed rubbing the front of her body. Once she got through checking for what ever it was she gave a huge sigh of relief. "I got really scared there for a moment. I couldn't feel my breast any where on my body at first and...I just freaked out...sorry." She laughed nervously while scratching the back of he head. All males looked at Fumiko in disblief thinking the exact same thing:

_"How in the hell could she *not* feel those things?"_

_A couple of hours later_
Fumiko and Kioshi stood outside in the hallway of the fourth division. Kioshi had bandages covering almost the entire front part of his torso and numerous other bandages across his face and arm. Fumiko's entire leg right leg was heavily bandage below the knee with a medicated glove on left hand. 

"We look like clowns...ahahaha!" She laughed as she looked herself and Kioshi over. The mood between the two was light, as her laughter died down. "I'm sure you've got you exams back right? I got a C on mine" Kioshi spoke changing the subject. "You got a C? Must be slipping, I got a D- my second personal best."

Kioshi couldn't help, but laugh at how true the was. The only grade Fumiko got higher than that was a D+. "We've offically graduated now...so I guess we go our separate ways huh? You to the sixth and me to the second." Fumiko simply tsk's at him while wrapping her shoulder around his neck as they began to walk out of fourth division. "Though we're going to different divisions trust me I doubt we've seen the last of each other."

*Front of 6th division*

The bandaged Fumiko finally stood in front of the divison she had applied for not to long ago. It was a smart idea Kioshi came up with to apply 3 days before the exam was giving.

"Finally...I can see the sixth division captain pek"

*2nd Division*

It was pretty much everything Kioshi thought it would be  as he roamed the halls. Drills were being given, training seemed to consist of a variety of arts though mostly Hakduo and Hoho. Some of the members stared as Kioshi walked by others whispered...well mostly the girls whispered. "I must seem like a lost child wondering aimlessly through a store."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira saw Ryan come towards her. He asked her if she recovered from yesterday, then made a little pun. Mira giggled at Ryan's little pun.
> 
> "Well, I'm doing alright. Thank for saving me twice yesterday," Mira said in a kind manner. Shee wondered where the others where. As she thought about them, her mind wandered to thinking about Akira.
> 
> "I wonder how Akira's doing," she said thought out loud in a soft voice as she looked off to the side.



"Hey, no problem," Ryan smiled, "We're all going through some crazy things. I'd be a jerk not to do my best to help everyone I can."

What Mira said next caught his ear.

"You know Akira?" he asked in surprise. When she nodded, he elaborated. "I met Akira yesterday morning, as he was leaving the hospital. I tried to warn him about his powers, and that Hollows would come for him, but now that I think about it, I might have given the appearance of being a crazy talking guy."

Ryan laughed a little. "He headed off, didn't want to know about me. I saw him a while later, just after I left you guys behind. He'd been in a Hollow fight and looked hurt, but that other Shinigami was looking after him, told me to come collect him once he was healed, because if he died it would be the Shinigami's fault and he'd be punished."

Ryan looked ahead to the park, sensing Toshiro there.

"So since you already know him, would you come along with me after this to get him? I think someone he knows might make him more receptive to talking to me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 4, 2010)

~ The Soul Society; Academy Training Grounds ~ 

Marcus? eyes narrow as Anthony charges in for a second time. With a slide of his left foot Marcus steps to the side of the attack parrying it with just mere moments to spare. Then with a snap of his wrists Marcus pulls his sword up around  Anthony?s outstretched form slamming the length of his weapon across the fingers of his opponent. Tears instantly whelp up in the corners of Anthony?s eyes as he immediately releases his weapon. The wooden sword seems to hang in mid air as Marcus continues his counter attack. Spinning in the opposite direction on his right heel Marcus throws his body toward the ground as he throws himself into a rotation. As his body hunches over he kicks his left leg out and sweeps Anthony.  A look of surprise falls over senior student?s face as he feels the weight of his body being thrown off balance With a shout Anthony?s legs are pushed out from under him as gravity takes over and pulls his body downward as Marcus rolls out of the way.

With a solid thud the boy hits the ground. His face contorts in pain as his head bounces off thin protective mat that covered the floor. In a daze he hears Marcus? uniform rustle as he takes no time in capitalizing. Dropping his own weapon Marcus makes a dash to end this fight. Sensing the immediate danger he was in Anthony quickly shakes the cobwebs form his head and makes his move just as he feels Marcus? fingers slide down his arm just missing the hold he was aiming for. Seeing that he had missed Marcus on pure instinct rolls back as well stopping by the wooden sword he had just discarded. Breathing heavily Anthony pulls himself to one knee as he wipes the back of his right hand across his lips as he panted heavily. ?What was that..? he asks himself as he looks over Marcus. Hand to hand was too advanced a fighting style for a student who had only been apart of the academy for seven months.  ?Who exactly is this guy?? he asks the instructor not taking his eyes off his opponent. ?Just a student.? The instructor replies with a bit of a chuckle. The answer made Anthony mad as he broke his attention momentarily. 

This moment laps in concentration was all that Marcus? military mind needed and with out a word he fingers wrap around the wooden sword at his ankles and kicks off the ground breaking into a full sprint. The sound of Marcus? feet pounding off the mat was enough to pull Anthony?s attention off the instructor but not enough of a warning to allow him to defend against Marcus? attack. A thunderous crack echoes though the area as Anthony spirals to the ground. A whelp rises on the side of his head that he was struck on as he hit the floor with authority.  ?We?re even now.? Marcus says with a grin as he breaths heavily. With a growl Anthony spits to the side then as he pulls himself to his feet he rubs his head. ?That was a cheap shot!? he complains. Marcus? grin just gets wider, Anthony?s crying was music to his ears.  ?Do something about it then.? Marcus retorts trying to bait Anthony into another attack. 

~ American Midwest ~ 

The pack of lizard Hollow circle around Reno as they hiss and growl. Some even make mock charges to see if they could cause the Hollow to flinch. This was a strategy they had used many times in the past to kill stronger Hollow then they. But Reno?s above average intelligence didn?t allow him to fall for such ploys as he coiled himself even tighter hardening his scales and preparing himself to make a counter attack when it was necessary. Reno?s forked tongue flicked reading the emotion and tension in the air. The scent that the lizards gave off as they moved and worked their muscles gave Reno more information then his eyes ever could. With a his Reno catches a tension in the air, this was the marker he was looking for the real attacks was about to come, not from the front or back, but from the sides. Keeping part of their numbers hidden in the surrounding bush was genius. But in this instant futile as the light breeze gave the Hollow away.

Reno?s whole body springs to the right as the trap is sprung.

~ Soul Society; Academy Training Ground ~

Marcus? blatant taunt was the final straw that broke the camel?s back. Anthony felt that he had suffered indignity after indignity at the hands of this lower classman. First was the attack on his hands, then the attempted grapple, then being slammed across his beautiful face and now he was being made fun of. With  a roar the boy throws level headedness and rational thoughts to the winds as he charges in at full force and with little regard. He was planning to kill his tormentor.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei's heavy eyes began to open slowly, after waking up from his hard sleep. Something felt odd about the side of his head though, "what the hell? This doesn't feel like my pillow." He slowly began to raise his head and looked down on what ever he was laying on, "Stairs!?" What he was sleeping on was the set of stairs that led to his room upstairs, and it would seem he didn't make it there and fell asleep on the way there. "Shit, my face hurts," the teen stood up, rubbing his face and then looked down at himself. The sight gave him an ugly look on his face as he was still wearying the same crappy clothing his father gave him yesterday, "can't believe I actually went out with this shit on."

He managed to stagger his way up stairs, still a little tired after yesterday. In a careless manner he pulled some cloths from his dresser and tossed them in the bathroom, "I'll show that good-for-nothing idiot father how to dress right." Soon the water is turned on in the bathroom and he enters the shower a little relieved to have one. After about twenty minutes he exits the room with a completely new attire; unbuttoned white shirt over a red T-shirt, white pants and red shoes.  To finish off his look the boy places a new sucker in his mouth, though he felt good, his expression only showed anger.

Preparing to make some breakfast in the kitchen, he is interrupted by knocking on the door, "dumbass Haji, coming in all late and shit." He opens the door with a single hand in his pocket, "you old bastard, what took you so-" The sucker almost fell out of his mouth as he saw two very familiar faces in front of the door, "old? come on now Kyohei. It hasn't been that long since the whole gang as met. About the bastard part..well you got me there, but It seems that part doesn't apply to you though." A boy with dyed blue hair spoke with many tattoos around his face. Kyohei couldn't believe what he was seeing right now and he didn't want to, "You have to be shitting me!" The two boys both laughed for a few seconds, but they one with brown hair and devilish sunglasses commented, "No were no shitting you at all Kyohei! Hmph, Kyohei not a bad name...,but I prefer your true name. Don't you agree, HIDAN?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 4, 2010)

Mira's eyes' widened when she heard that the other shinigami had Akira. She really hoped that Akira was okay. Ryan then asked her if she could come with her to go see Akira after this. She looked at Ryan with a smile.

"Sure, I'd love to come with you to go see Akira," Mira said in a cheerful manner. 

*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore stared up at the thing calling himself Dr.Gillian. it appeareed to her that the massive thing knew Helena. Maybe, Lenore wasn't so screwed after all. Maybe, the two could just go and not have to worry.

Helena started to twitch, she ran into the Dr.Gillian again and now had another chance to try to kill him. She smiled with a loony look in her eyes'. She certainly had kicked fear and caution to the curb. She looked up at Dr.Gillian.

"Hello again. I see you've evolved," Helena said in a calm voice with a hint of bloodlust seeping through. She then saw sonething behind Dr.Gillian, it was some kind of fairy hollow.

"So Dr.Gillian, what's the lackey's name?" Helena asked as she refered to the hollow as his lackey.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira's eyes' widened when she heard that the other shinigami had Akira. She really hoped that Akira was okay. Ryan then asked her if she could come with her to go see Akira after this. She looked at Ryan with a smile.
> 
> "Sure, I'd love to come with you to go see Akira," Mira said in a cheerful manner.



"Right then," Ryan nodded, smiling. That was a solution to at least one of his problems. Hopefully Mira was close enough to Akira that he wouldn't try to run out on them.

"Ah," he looked ahead to the park, "There's Toshiro. Let's go."

He headed into the park, waved and called out. "Toshiro! Good morning!"



Taurus Versant said:


> The giant turtle Hollow thrashed, caught amongst the stone branches of the quartz forest. A group of feline and canine Hollow, Rn amongst them, had hounded it into the forest, where it was quickly trapped, unable to counter. It had a strong ability, one which shook the ground, but here it was the only one troubled. No matter how much it shook the earth, this forest of interlocking stone would never break.
> 
> Hollow were prideful beasts. Working alongside others did not come naturally to them. Rn had taken long enough to warm to Vli, though warm she did. However, the gigantic turtle Hollow, which few normal Hollow would dare challenge, posed a meal fit for every Hollow in the forest. And so a temporary truce was forged.
> 
> ...



Rn was insisting on pushing through the Quartz Forest. Vli had never been this far, and was caught up in curiosity at what would come. But even then, he was able to notice that the Hollow were getting strong, he and Rn more frequently injured in battle, often fighting for a place to hide so that they may recover. And he was getting concerned.

For Rn, she was chasing the smell of battle, the same feeling she had had for the first time as she fought alongside so many Hollow to take down the giant turtle. There was something in that fight which had spoken of great power to her, and she desired it fully.

What she did not know, was that so many Hollow fighting around each other, their Reiatsu twisted together into a dense mesh that hung around them, was almost the exact same feelings that drove Hollow to higher and higher bloodlust, in their final battle with one another to become a Gillian.

A faux pact was all that had kept them all from tearing into each other. But they were all migrating this way now, obsessed with the feeling that would come with evolution.

They were making their way to the Killing Fields, a wide stretch of land where Hollow of strength gathered, fighting and killing amongst each other in a mass of thriving flesh and abundant Reishi. Gillian emerged and disappeared into the Menos Forest at alarming regularity there. It was the evolutionary home of Hueco Mundo's Gillians. Thousands formed here.

It was calling to her. And Rn was answering.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Ugh."
> 
> "Don't try to move. Your body needs to recover itself."
> 
> ...



The next day, Isis followed Heron's advice and made her way to Second Division. She didn't actually know whether there was a time limit on her mission, but she knew as she was right now, she'd be killed next time she saw Lavida. Or worse.

"Isis Neith, right?" She looked up, seeing Heron waiting for her. She nodded in reply.

"The first thing," he pointed to a patch of trees next to Second's Division Entrance, "is to test your speed and agility. Since you're Eleventh, I doubt you want to worry about stealth."

Isis ignored the slight and focused on the trees. It was a small patch in width, but it seemed to go on for a long way.

"It leads into our training forest," Heron explained. "With all those branches in the way, it's the perfect environment to hone our skills. We have to be able to move through it quickly and quietly. It brings out the best in us."

"I see," Isis nodded. She actually liked the concept. Really liked it. It looked like a lot of fun. "So you want me to run through there, give you a feel for just how I move?"

"Right," Heron nodded. Isis smiled, and set off.

He was surprised just how quickly she disappeared into the treetops, but after a moment went after her.

For Isis, this run was a real eyeopener. She knew Heron was out there, but the way he moved, she could barely track him. And he was keeping pace with her as she weaved her way through the forest, were he to try, she knew he'd be able to completely destroy her in a race.

By the end of their exercise, she was breathing heavily, having given it her all. Heron only looked lightly winded by comparison.

"Hey Heron, who's the new recruit?" a pair of Shinigami who emerged from the forest after them asked. "All the noise she was making, you'll have a hell of a time whipping her into shape."

Isis burned red with embarrassment. She'd actually thought she'd done well. Instead it seemed, she was so obvious she could be picked up by others training in there that she hadn't sensed in the slightest.

"Don't mind them," Heron waved as they walked off, chattering amongst themselves, "For a nonSecond member, you're doing fine."

Isis nodded meekly, still furious with herself for being unable to do as well as she desired. She'd show them though. She'd improve and put them all in their places. That she decided now, and that desire would never change.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Right then," Ryan nodded, smiling. That was a solution to at least one of his problems. Hopefully Mira was close enough to Akira that he wouldn't try to run out on them.
> 
> "Ah," he looked ahead to the park, "There's Toshiro. Let's go."
> 
> He headed into the park, waved and called out. "Toshiro! Good morning!"




Toshiro looked up as he heard his name called out, and saw Ryan and Mira headed towards him, ?Oh, good morning!? He waved at them, and took another bite out of the sandwich he was eating, they weren't that late since he hadn't even gotten through half of it. He looked around the area, and decided that it was secluded enough to work, at least for what they were going to be doing, as long as no one came by, it would be perfectly fine, it wasn't near a street, but wasn't particularly deep into the park. 'Good, I can't do Kidou barriers anyways, so it's better this way.'

Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?Glad to see you made it here, I was beginning to wonder if you guys would show up.? Toshiro took the other half of the sandwich, and stuffed it into his mouth all at once, even though he didn't want to appear disrespectful, he didn't have time to sit around like this. After he swallowed the half of the sandwich he chewed up, albeit barely, he looked at them, ?Okay, so then, shall we begin??


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Lenore stared up at the thing calling himself Dr.Gillian. it appeareed to her that the massive thing knew Helena. Maybe, Lenore wasn't so screwed after all. Maybe, the two could just go and not have to worry.
> 
> ...



"HEY! I'M NOT A LACKEY!" Joryoku shouted. "I'll have you know i am the most beautiful hollow in hueco mundo and i deserve to be treated as such!" She crossed her arms and huffed. "I'm glad you remembered me, but you look so small from here! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Akuryou laughed at their difference in size, but it was more then that, the difference in power too! He was so much stronger then the first time they met and now he was so much bigger. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! THIS IS TOO GREAT!!! HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"

   With Akira/Akuma-

  ?Dog?s don?t talk normally!? Akira shouted. ?Humans don?t turn into wolves either.? He replied. ?T?true? but why is it you can understand him and no one else can?? Akira tilted his head. ?I don?t fuckin know, but that dogs pumpin out some serious spiritual pressure, for animal and even a human. ?Akuma looked over Kazen for a bit. ?I could guess the two of you have a bond that results in you being able to hear him first, however there?s probably some kind of spirit language he?s speaking. Those other guys don?t quite have the spiritual perception to understand him yet.? 

  Akira nodded. ?I.. have no idea what your talking about.? He blinked. ?All in due time, get your self cleaned up.? Akuma walked over and grabbed his club. ?W..why?? Akira stuttered. ?We?re going to go train you. Preferably outside of the town, I got a map and found a good spot.? Akira gulped, he didn?t want to go, but this guy effortlessly picked up a twenty foot club, it was probably a good idea to listen to what he had to say. ?A..alright?? Akira stood up and headed for the shower, it was going to be a long day?.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji/Marufuji Home*​
Kyohei becomes frozen in place after hearing his old name being called out. Seeing their chance the blue haired one takes out a knife and thrusts it at his face. Noticing the blade, he managed to move to the side at the last moment, but was cut on the cheek. He stood two feet away from the two, giving them cold looks as blood ran from his cheek, "just what the hell was that for!?" The two simply smirk and laugh at their old friend, "huh?! Geo?! Vega?!" Geo, the one with sunglasses steps forward with a confident look, "relax Hidan buddy. We were just seeing if you still had the same moves like in the old days."

Geo looks at the the knife with blood on it and then the cut on Kyohei's cheek and shrugs, "but, it looks like you softened up a little bit, huh? Former Great Leader." Kyohei gave a dirty look at the both of them who just looked like they were ready to kill someone, "just what the fuck do you bastards want?" Vega twirls the knife in his hand around and steps forward with Geo, "we just came because, the new leader wants you dead! You Hear?!" An intense look moves on the Kyohei's face as he takes a few more step backwards, "new leader!? what the fuck are you talking about?! I beat everyone in Slicing Shark Gang so they wouldn't join!" Vega chuckles, "you just don't get do ya, Hidan? We got a new badder and meaner leader than you were in your sappy ass life!....I would tell you more, but...WHATS THE USE OF TALKING TO A DEAD MAN!? YOU HEAR!?"

The two delinquents charge at their former leader with maniacal looks on their faces. Kyohei spits on the ground beside him and swiftly moves between the two without being touched, "you both should have stayed where I left you; in the trash!" The two become annoyed by his words and prepare for a second attack, but they notice something..."what the!?" When they turned around they realized that Kyohei had; a knife, sunglasses, a gun, and a pair of keys, "you nitwits think you could of taken me out with small shit like this! This new crap leader must be as useless as you two!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked up as he heard his name called out, and saw Ryan and Mira headed towards him, ?Oh, good morning!? He waved at them, and took another bite out of the sandwich he was eating, they weren't that late since he hadn't even gotten through half of it. He looked around the area, and decided that it was secluded enough to work, at least for what they were going to be doing, as long as no one came by, it would be perfectly fine, it wasn't near a street, but wasn't particularly deep into the park. 'Good, I can't do Kidou barriers anyways, so it's better this way.'
> 
> Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?Glad to see you made it here, I was beginning to wonder if you guys would show up.? Toshiro took the other half of the sandwich, and stuffed it into his mouth all at once, even though he didn't want to appear disrespectful, he didn't have time to sit around like this. After he swallowed the half of the sandwich he chewed up, albeit barely, he looked at them, ?Okay, so then, shall we begin??



Ryan nodded, reaching down to pick up a leaf from the ground.

"So Mira, Kyohei and I at least have powers. I know two other people, but neither of them will make it here. I'm almost completely confident we got them after the explosion at school. But the fact is those Hollow are still way too dangerous to us. We can't take them out. But if we can work these powers to that level, we'll at least be able to survive, even if it involves teamwork between everyone with power."

He held out the leaf between the three standing together. A moment later, it began to turn green and fresh looking.

"My power is...strange. I can bring out a quality called 'light' or 'dark' in whatever I touch. By bringing out the 'light' in a dead leaf, I can restore it to a more healthy appearance. By bringing out the 'dark' in say that piece of wood, it would turn into a wooden spear. By bringing out the 'dark' in myself, I'm much more able to fight Hollow, it seems."

Ryan looked over at Mira.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 4, 2010)

Mira stood in her spot as she listened to Ryan explain the current situation then his power. She noticed he looked over to her, so she could speak.

"From what I gathered, my power is pyrokensis. In other words, the ability to control fire," Mira explained, making it quite brief. 


*Hueco Mundo*


Helena listened to the lackey speak. She looked at the fairy hollow with piercing eyes.

"That still doesn't answer my question. The most beautiful hollow in Hueco Mundo only describes your physical characteristics," Helena said in a cold emotionless voice. She then looked up Dr.Gillian, her expression lighter than the one she gave to the fairy hollow.

"No offense in your preferences and tastes, but you may of picked the wrong kind of lackey. She may be beautiful, but she's not exactly the sharpest crayon in the box," Helena said.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Geo whipped the sweat on his forehead away with his wrist and gave a small smirk, "well I see you still call yourself; 'Hot Hands Hidan'. Like in the old days." Kyohei became annoyed with his constant remembering of the past and eventually broke the sucker in his mouth with his teeth, "god damn you bastards. Stop calling me Hidan, you full well know its Kyohei now!" With that Kyohei dropped all the items in his hands and pointed his finger at both of them, "now get the fuck out my house, you jackasses! Back into the dump with you!" Noticing he had just dropped the only things he had to defend with, Geo and Vega nodded at each other a charged after the boy, "ya got better with jokes didn't you, Hidan? You Hear Me?!" Vega spoke, ready to punch him square in the face when they got close enough. Noticing he had a way out, Kyohei rushed out the door behind him in a hurry, "I don't have time for dumbasses!"

The running eventually led to a chase as Kyohei cut between corners and people who were in his way, "gotta find away to get these bastards off of me!" The student then noticed a good looking car nearby on the street and busted through the window with a rock he found on the ground near him. Unlocking the door, he entered in a hurry and tried to hot-wire it, but the two were coming in soon and he knew he wouldn't have enough to do it. "Damn it all!", he slammed his fist on the car wheel in anger and tried to think of a way to escape, but he couldn't since the two were about twenty feet away now. "Dammit look at me! Doing this retarded shit again! Did I forget about the promise I made to mom!", after his words the burning in his hand started, but the anger he had only blocked the pain out.

The two goons made it to the side of the car and were ready to break in, "Good riddens Hidan!" Before they could touch it the car pulled off by itself at an incredible speed, completely surprising not just them, but Kyohei as well, "WHAT THE FUUUUCCCKKK!?!?!?" The force from the speed made him push against the seat, but he was barley able to move the wheel to move the car from hitting anyone, "STOP GOD DAMMIT!" With that the car immediately stopped and sent Kyohei crashing though the window(looks like he should have worn his seat-belt), "AAAAHHH!!!!" He flew through the air for about a mile and was eventually landing.

Below he saw Toshiro, Ryan and Mira who were at the spot where they were suppose to meet up, "HEY JACKASSES WATCH OUT!!!!" Right after his loud yell which should be heard by the three below, he would land on top of Ryan for a softer landing.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

Akira/Akuma- Outside Karakura Town-

  ?Where are we?? Akira looked around, they were no longer in a town, in fact, Karakura town and its surrounding towns were pretty far back now. ?An old industrial district, for some reasons there?s a lot of loose reishi in the air around here, enough to cover our tracks for a little while and keep those shits off my trail.? He grumbled, leading Akira into a broken down factory, the entire area was littered with them. The windows were broken out or bordered up and hadn?t been used in well over fifty years.

  ?Why are we here?? Akira gulped. ?It?s easy; first, we need to make it so you are able to manifest your powers at will. To do that, we need to find the trigger, when we find the trigger; we can work on gaining control over activation. From there we can focus on how to control your reiatsu flow to your power and increase the effectiveness of it.? Akira gulped once more. ?How? do you plan on finding the trigger?? His voice shook as he asked, he could feel the fear in his body.. This man was crazy; there was no doubt about it so why did he listen?

  ?It?s simple; we re-create the events that brought out the powers originally. But since there?s no hollows around.? He held up his massive club. ?I?ll attack you; if you run or try and flee I?ll kill you.? Akuma bolted forward. ?W..what!?? Akira jumped out of the way as the club smashed into the ground and stabbed into the concrete floor. ?WHAT KIND OF STRENGTH IS THAT!?!?!?!?


 With Akuryu-


 "WHAT WAS THAT YOU BITCH!? DO YOU THINK YOU ARE WORTHY OF KNOWING MY NAME!?" Joryoku shouted at her. "Now now, calm down Joryoku, it's fine~ it's fine~"Akuryu laughed from the way you speak~~it sounds like you wanna join me~~


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 4, 2010)

Toshiro nodded a little bit, and he looked at Ryan, “I see, so you can switch between the powers of Light and Dark, and depending on what object you choose, you can do different things with different powers,” he then turned to look at Mira, “You can bring out the power of fire.” He nodded slightly. “I see, well, that must have happened in the explosion. Yes, I know the answer the now.” He looked at them seriously, “A rogue Shinigami attacked your school, and due to the explosion of Reishi, powers of yours which should normally have manifested at Death, have manifested now.” He nodded a little bit, “That means you won't be able to live a normal life like other people do.” Toshiro turned around for a little bit, closing his eyes with a sigh, “Reminds me of my old life in Rukongai, well, whatever, that's a subject for another time.”

Toshiro switched out of his Gigai, and into his Shinigami form, taking his Soul Candy out of it's dispenser, and throwing it into the Gigai, bringing out Neko-Neko, “Where am I? Nyah!” Toshiro sighed a little bit, “We're at a park, I just need you to go stand over there.” He pointed to the left, and Neko-neko nodded, doing as was told. He turned back them, “Well, it seems like one of you at least, can control your powers semi consciously, and the other needs to be under a pressure situation.” He looked at them both, unsheathing his Zanpaktou, “So then, what we need to do, is put you under a situation of a pressure.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “Since there's no Hollow around to do that, I'm going to come at you with everything I've got,” He chucked a little bit, “when I get through with you guys today, you'll wish you were dead.” Toshiro closed his eyes, and concentrated, raising his Reiatsu slightly before opening them, “Cry out, Kamikaze no Narasu.” With that, his Reiatsu exploded around him in a white burst of light, before coming under control, “So then, are you ready to begin?”

At the point, he heard the words "Look out you jackasses!" He looked up to see Kyohei headed down straight at them, "Tch, what the fuck?!" He jumped out of the way immediately, "Idiots, move!" However, he watched as Kyohei landed on Ryan. "God damn it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

"Oof," Ryan groaned, flat on his back, Kyohei sprawled on top of him. "Ow."

He lay on his back for a while, trying to recover himself. After a while, he reached around, placed a hand on the back of Kyohei's neck, and lifted him off. Standing up, Ryan looked at him.

"I'm not entirely sure what he can do yet besides aim cars...and himself, at targets." He dropped Kyohei.

Ryan stared down Toshiro's weapon. His power was significantly high, it was worrisome. But if he was offering to train him, it was better against him than against that other one.

"So," Ryan cracked his neck a bit, "what I really need to do is be able to fight while using my power. I need to be able to hold out with it. For that reason I brought along this."

Ryan reached into his back pocket and pulled out a small switchblade. "Dark."

It took a lot of power to fully transform a small item such as this. But Ryan was still feeling good by the time he was holding a reasonable sized sword.

"I'll go first," he raised the weapon, waiting for Toshiro.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 4, 2010)

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena looked at the fairy hollow as it shouted at her, avoding answering the question again. Helena sighed as she shook her head.

"Oh my, aren't we just the type to avoid answering a simple question. You know at this point, I don't even care about your name. It's not worth it anymore," Helena said to the fairy hollow as she looked away with a bored expression. She then heard Dr.Gillian ask if she wanted to join him.

"Join you?" Helena said as she tilted her head in curiosity. She took a moment to pause and ponder it. Even though she did want to kill him, she did have bigger goals. Goals that involved her becoming an arrancar.

Helena glanced up at Dr.Gillian with a smile. She made her decision. Besides, it may yield something interesting.

"Well upon giving it some thought, I've decided I'd love to join you. Besides unlike that little knat over there, I'd be a useful comrade to you Dr.Gillian," Helena said in a very calm and sweet, melodic sounding voice.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
"Shit didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would," Kyohei spoke to himself as he was surprised by how little it hurt. He began to raise himself up, but something pulled him up by the back of his neck, "the fuck?!" The teen shouted out before he turned his head around and realized it was Ryan, _crap!_. Seeing him he switched to his nice act like a bolt of lightening and gave the older student a smile, "morning, Ryan-Senpai!" Right after that he was dropped after Ryan have his opinion on the teen's powers, _jackass! the next thing I'll throw is my fist!_

Kyohei stood to his feet, brushing off the dirt on his cloths as he greeted the others, "Morning, Toshiro and Mira-Senpai." He waved to them both cheerfully, but as he noticed Ryan and Toshiro were about to fight he took a few steps back, _dammit, I wasn't even gonna come too this stupid freakshow! God must really hate me to drop me right here!_ At a good clear distance Kyohei took a sucker out of his back pocket and stuck it in his mouth as he usually does, "good luck to you both."......_dickheads..._


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Oof," Ryan groaned, flat on his back, Kyohei sprawled on top of him. "Ow."
> 
> He lay on his back for a while, trying to recover himself. After a while, he reached around, placed a hand on the back of Kyohei's neck, and lifted him off. Standing up, Ryan looked at him.
> 
> ...



Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?Aren't we the arrogant one.? Toshiro smirked some, ?Well, if you wanna come at me one on one then, I really don't care, either way, I'm going to force that other side out of you.? Toshiro took a fighting stance, and he stayed there for a moment, watching Ryan's movements, the smirk still toying on his face. He had to be careful to control his power, his goal wasn't to kill the guy, it was just to awaken his powers, however, if he were going to do that, he would have to move at a speed much faster than a Hollow.

Toshiro jumped forward, keeping his speed just above that of the normal Hollows that Ryan and the others had faced, he swung down with his Zanpaktou, however Ryan managed to block just barely, but he could see the blow knock him back. ?What, is that all you've got? You've gotta do better than!? Toshiro growled, and lunged at Ryan again, however as he swung, Ryan barely managed to dodge, Ryan took a swing at him, but he easily blocked.


?I thought I told you.. you've gotta do better than that!? Toshiro pushed his sword against Ryan's, and pushed him backwards once again, Toshiro growled a little bit, 'It's never gonna come out at this rate, he needs to really be pressured in a life or death situation.' Toshiro then decided he would go full out, he increased his speed, and charged forward, easily passing Ryan, skidding to a stop right behind him.

?If you want to live,? he had brought his Zanpaktou up, ?I suggest you show me your true power.? He prepared to strike with his Zanpaktou, knowing for sure that this situation was quite similar to a life or death situation, such as when a Hollow attacked.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

Shit, the word raced through Ryan's head, even as he began to turn, trying to parry. He had wanted to try and raise his normal body to compete, so he didn't have to rely on his darker self. But Toshiro seemed intent on bringing it out.

Ryan already knew he wouldn't make it in time. He pondered for a moment how many thoughts raced through his head in an instant, how time seemed to have slowed down for him. He'd have to indulge Toshiro it seemed. He focused his inner power, and quietly spoke the command.

_Dark._

The moment his Reiatsu surged, his other self being able to use his entire body's power instinctively, bent back, dodging the Zanpakutō swing. He then lashed forward, and connected his head to Toshiro's.

"Weeeeeaaaaaaaak," Ryan began to spin the sword he had been holding before between his hands. "God so weak." His Reiatsu began to float around the sword, refining it, giving it actual power.

"So yeah this is meant to be, I dunno, training shit?" Ryan rubbed his head. "Frankly I'm not that interested. Whatever, watch yourself Shinigami."

He lunged forward, swinging the sword up. When Toshiro casually countered and stepped aside, he stepped back with him, keeping close enough to prevent the large blades from striking him. He lashed out with his hand, snagging Toshiro by the front of the shirt.

"If you think you can go as easily on me as before, you're being stupid. Fight for real." he released Toshiro and stepped back.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena looked at the fairy hollow as it shouted at her, avoding answering the question again. Helena sighed as she shook her head.
> 
> ...



"BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! How did i know!?" He laughed. "Whatever your goals are, I CAN ACCOMPLISH THEM! I AM THE HOLLOW WHO WILL BECOME A VASTO LORDE! I WILL RULE OVER THIS DESERT!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" Akuryu laughed loudly. "I don't like this bitch! She has no respect for those stronger then herself! how can you accept her into our group so easily!?" Joryoku shouts. "There's no need for worry. If either of them step out of line, I can easily crush them~ Ah~~ I'm so happy~ i'm like a school girl~ BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shit, the word raced through Ryan's head, even as he began to turn, trying to parry. He had wanted to try and raise his normal body to compete, so he didn't have to rely on his darker self. But Toshiro seemed intent on bringing it out.
> 
> Ryan already knew he wouldn't make it in time. He pondered for a moment how many thoughts raced through his head in an instant, how time seemed to have slowed down for him. He'd have to indulge Toshiro it seemed. He focused his inner power, and quietly spoke the command.
> 
> ...


 
Toshiro chuckled a little bit, rubbing his forehead slightly, “Impressive, I didn't expect to be pressured even a little bit,” Toshiro looked at Ryan, a smirk forming on his face, “Yes, you are the one I've been interested in this whole time.” Toshiro grabbed his Zanpaktou by the hilt, and twirled it around slightly, then he heard the new Ryan ask him to fight for real. Toshiro's smirk left his face, and his face became passive for a moment, “You're being serious, eh?” Toshiro grabbed his Zanpaktou with both hands, “Well, whatever, if you really want me to go all out.”

Toshiro charged forward with all his speed, and swung out at Ryan, however he was surprised when the new Ryan managed to block his strike without being pushed back, “Ho, not bad, you've got some nice power.” Toshiro chuckled a little bit, “However..” Toshiro swung in again, this time with all his strength put behind the swing, and when the new managed to block, he was actually pushed back this time around. “I didn't put all my strength into my last swing.”

Toshiro jumped up, and swung down with his Zanpaktou, but Ryan rolled to the side, however he immediately changed his swing to the left, and though the new Ryan managed to block, he was once again pushed back, Toshiro charged forward as he was, hitting him with his Zanpaktou, and pushed him back once more, “Before I can train the other Ryan, I need to figure out what pushes your buttons first.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, and jumped a little ways back, “Well, let's see what you're really capable of.” Toshiro charged at the new Ryan, his Zanpaktou having all his strength and speed behind it, “This blow has every ounce of power I'm capable of putting out behind it, you can choose to dodge, but if you really wanna get stronger, you'll find a way to block it!”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro chuckled a little bit, rubbing his forehead slightly, ?Impressive, I didn't expect to be pressure even a little bit,? Toshiro looked at Ryan, a smirk forming on his face, ?Yes, you are the one I've been interested in this whole time.? Toshiro grabbed his Zanpaktou by the hilt, and twirled it around slightly, then he heard the new Ryan ask him to fight for real. Toshiro's smirk left his face, and his face became passive for a moment, ?You're being serious, eh?? Toshiro grabbed his Zanpaktou with both hands, ?Well, whatever, if you really want me to go all out.?
> 
> Toshiro charged forward with all his speed, and swung out at Ryan, however he was surprised when the new Ryan managed to block his strike without being pushed back, ?Ho, not bad, you've got some nice power.? Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?However..? Toshiro swung in again, this time with all his strength put behind the swing, and when the new managed to block, he was actually pushed back this time around. ?I didn't put all my strength into my last swing.?
> 
> Toshiro jumped up, and swung down with his Zanpaktou, but Ryan rolled to the side, however he immediately changed his swing to the left, and though the new Ryan managed to block, he was once again pushed back, Toshiro charged forward as he was, hitting him with his Zanpaktou, and pushed him back once more, ?Before I can train the other Ryan, I need to figure out what pushes your buttons first.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, and jumped a little ways back, ?Well, let's see what you're really capable of.? Toshiro charged at the new Ryan, his Zanpaktou having all his strength and speed behind it, ?This blow has every ounce of power I'm capable of putting out behind it, you can choose to dodge, but if you really wanna get stronger, you'll find a way to block it!?



"You really think?" Ryan scowled, wrapping a hand around the tree he had been pushed back to, "That I'm just going to let you slap me around for shits and giggles? Get fucking real." His hand clenched, and a surge of Reiatsu ran through the tree.

This was the biggest thing Ryan had ever tried to manipulate. His Reiatsu was pulsing through it, as he tugged at the tree. It began to groan, roots twisting as it leaned towards him. He stabbed his sword into it, pushing even more Reiatsu through. Providing he could drain all his Reiatsu back out of it fast enough, he should be able to work with it. With that in mind, the tree uprooted, and began to condense.

Toshiro came forward now, swinging his sword down. It came to rest, buried a little way into the side of the spear Ryan now held, his sword its tip, the pole the tree. Because he had condensed an entire tree down into a thin poll, the density was unbelievable. So much so that even Toshiro's swing had not cut through it.

Ryan smiled darkly, spinning the spear about to thrust at the Shinigami. However a moment later he lost control of the hyperdense construct, and it began to sprout, branches shooting out of it, one nearly impaling Ryan. He dropped it, and it quickly transformed back into a tree, rerooting itself into the ground. His sword fell down next to him, carrying the barest hint of Reiatsu, just enough to absorb and stabalise himself before it turned back into the switchblade.

"Dammit," Ryan muttered, rubbing his head, "I need a huge Reiatsu pool to try shit like that, don't I?" he looked up at Toshiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "You really think?" Ryan scowled, wrapping a hand around the tree he had been pushed back to, "That I'm just going to let you slap me around for shits and giggles? Get fucking real." His hand clenched, and a surge of Reiatsu ran through the tree.
> 
> This was the biggest thing Ryan had ever tried to manipulate. His Reiatsu was pulsing through it, as he tugged at the tree. It began to groan, roots twisting as it leaned towards him. He stabbed his sword into it, pushing even more Reiatsu through. Providing he could drain all his Reiatsu back out of it fast enough, he should be able to work with it. With that in mind, the tree uprooted, and began to condense.
> 
> ...



Toshiro tilted his head slightly, and noticed that Ryan was back to normal, 'He's already used all his Reiatsu?' Toshiro closed his eyes and sighed turning way, ?Man, you're a real troublesome guy you know that? Geez, how boring!? Toshiro exclaimed in mock exasperation, however as Ryan went to protest, he turned to him, and said ?Just kidding!? Toshiro placed his Zanpaktou over his shoulders, ?I'm impressed actually, to think that side of yourself was able to do that much, despite the fact that you don't even have a grasp on Reiatsu control, is truly an impressive feat.? Toshiro placed his hand on his chin, ?It's true you don't have a ridiculously huge Reiatsu, however, doing that kind of thing has little to do so much as having a huge Reiatsu pool, as it is having enough control to use the right amount of Reiatsu.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?However, it's probably true that we need to raise the amount of Reiatsu you can put out, before trying something like that again.?


Toshiro looked at Ryan now, a serious look on his face, he studied him from a moment, as if to look into his soul of some sort, and then closed his eyes sighing slightly, ?More to the point though, you and I both know that you have another personality.? Toshiro opened his eyes, and clasped a hand onto Ryan's shoulder, ?What you need to do, is learn how to co-exist with that personality, while it's true you could probably trust him not to harm anyone else,? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?He's probably not just going to willingly offer his power to you for free any time you want. What we need to do now, is focus on getting that other personality to lend you his assistance whenever you need it, not just when you're in a life or death situation, you understand what I'm saying?? Toshiro's faced turned back to it's serious look.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro tilted his head slightly, and noticed that Ryan was back to normal, 'He's already used all his Reiatsu?' Toshiro closed his eyes and sighed turning way, ?Man, you're a real troublesome guy you know that? Geez, how boring!? Toshiro exclaimed in mock exasperation, however as Ryan went to protest, he turned to him, and said ?Just kidding!? Toshiro placed his Zanpaktou over his shoulders, ?I'm impressed actually, to think that side of yourself was able to do that much, despite the fact that you don't even have a grasp on Reiatsu control, is truly an impressive feat.? Toshiro placed his hand on his chin, ?It's true you don't have a ridiculously huge Reiatsu, however, doing that kind of thing has little to do so much as having a huge Reiatsu pool, as it is having enough control to use the right amount of Reiatsu.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?However, it's probably true that we need to raise the amount of Reiatsu you can put out, before trying something like that again.?
> 
> 
> Toshiro looked at Ryan now, a serious look on his face, he studied him from a moment, as if to look into his soul of some sort, and then closed his eyes sighing slightly, ?More to the point though, you and I both know that you have another personality.? Toshiro opened his eyes, and clasped a hand onto Ryan's shoulder, ?What you need to do, is learn how to co-exist with that personality, while it's true you could probably trust him not to harm anyone else,? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?He's probably not just going to willingly offer his power to you for free any time you want. What we need to do now, is focus on getting that other personality to lend you his assistance whenever you need it, not just when you're in a life or death situation, you understand what I'm saying?? Toshiro's faced turned back to it's serious look.



"It's," Ryan thought for a while, trying to understand his own power, "a little different from that."

Ryan thought for a while as Toshiro waited for him to continue. "When using my power, if I use 'dark' on myself, I change to that guy. He can use all my strength and all my power without any training at all, it comes naturally to him. If I use 'light', however, I don't change. That makes me think, I'm my 'light' self. And when I change to 'dark', it's enhancing certain traits in my personality while repressing others. So it's more a personality flip, then a second mind inside my head."

Ryan stood up, stretching and trying to feel how much Reiatsu he had left. "He's only come out in life or death situations because I don't want to use him without needing to. What I really want is to be able to use my own power in this state as naturally as I can while in the 'dark' state."

Ryan looked over at Mira and Kyohei, who were watching. They'd be taking their turn to train with Toshiro soon.

"If I use 'dark' on myself, I can bring him out. I was able to do so without even touching myself against you, just by ordering my body to change. But I don't understand that aspect of my personality. I don't know what he would do. He fights and so far he's looked out for the others. That's good. But I'd much rather be able to refine my own power and draw it naturally in this state, then just warp my personality the moment trouble comes along."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2010)

Akuma/Akira-

  “ARA ARA ARA!!!” Akuma shouts, swinging his club around like a wild man. “How is he able to move that massive thing around so effortlessly!?” Akira was panting heavily, his body drenched in sweat, Kazen was laying in the corner waiting for the two to finish their fight. “Come on! How are you going to awaken those powers if all you do is run!” Akuma jumped into the air. “I’LL CRUSH YOU IF YOU CAN’T WAKE THEM UP ON YOUR OWN!” He shouts, swinging down the club. “Damn it… I can’t… I can’t run away! He’s going to do it!!! HE’S REALLY GOING TO CURSH ME!!” His body started to shake, his hands tremble, his knees quake. His eyes began to tear up, why, why did he care!?

  There was no reason for Akira to even be in this world anymore! His mother and Grandfather were dead! He spent most his life alone living with homeless! He’d only recently been adopted and even then they don’t care about him.. why! Why did he have this urge to live! There was no explaining it, he wanted to live so bad… He couldn’t run, he couldn’t let this man kill him. “I WONT DIE HERE YOU BASTARD!!!” Akira shouts, releasing a strong burst of sprit energy. “BITE DOWN! KODOKU NA OKAMI!” His energy focused on his hands and exploded, creating the grey wolf like clawed hands. “I WON’T LOSE!” Akira threw a hard punch, blocking Akuma’s club as he came down.

  The two stood blankly for a moment, Akira’s first holding up the club Akuma attacked with. “Good. We’ve got the trigger, Now we need to find a way to control that trigger!” Akuma grinned devilishly. “Your survival instinct is natural; all beings want to survive no matter what.” Akuma moved the club away from Akira and slung it over his shoulder “I’m impressed though, I’ve never seen a human with that much drive.”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "It's," Ryan thought for a while, trying to understand his own power, "a little different from that."
> 
> Ryan thought for a while as Toshiro waited for him to continue. "When using my power, if I use 'dark' on myself, I change to that guy. He can use all my strength and all my power without any training at all, it comes naturally to him. If I use 'light', however, I don't change. That makes me think, I'm my 'light' self. And when I change to 'dark', it's enhancing certain traits in my personality while repressing others. So it's more a personality flip, then a second mind inside my head."
> 
> ...



Toshiro blinked a little bit, as Ryan went to correct him, and talked about how it wasn't a different personality, but rather whenever he used his power on himself, he changed over to the other Ryan, and how he thought he was his light self. Then he said that he only used the power when he needed to, Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Hmm, I see, well then," He looked around the park, "Get a little bit of rest, then start grasping as many things as you can, use your powers on them, and see what they do, the more you use them, the better you'll be at controlling them." Toshiro cracked his neck slightly, and turned around, looking at Kyohei and Mira, "So, which one of you is next up?"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro blinked a little bit, as Ryan went to correct him, and talked about how it wasn't a different personality, but rather whenever he used his power on himself, he changed over to the other Ryan, and how he thought he was his light self. Then he said that he only used the power when he needed to, Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Hmm, I see, well then," He looked around the park, "Get a little bit of rest, then start grasping as many things as you can, use your powers on them, and see what they do, the more you use them, the better you'll be at controlling them." Toshiro cracked his neck slightly, and turned around, looking at Kyohei and Mira, "So, which one of you is next up?"




*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei was off thinking about who would have brought the gang back and why they wanted to kill him, _that kind of shit just doesn't come up like that..._ He didn't pay much attention to Ryan and Toshiro's fight, instead of some few interesting attacks and words, _shit, why the hell are those two idiots fighting anyways?!_ He thought to himself, annoyed as he moved the sucker in his mouth around with his teeth, _I think I would have preferred being caught by those meat heads instead._ 

After the fight was over, he looked at Toshiro, wondering if he was going to finish Ryan off, _well being a good boy doesn't mean I have to stop anyone else from killing some other ass. _ The teen swore under his breath as he noticed that they were just training, or something like that, he wasn't sure. "So, which one of you is next up?", the shinigami asked the two other humans nearby.

_dammit,_ quickly thinking, Kyohei falls to his knees holding his stomach. "oooooo!!", he tried to give an expression that he was in pain, but it looked more like he was constipated. "My...greatest apologies Toshiro-San. I ate something awful this morning and I haven't been feeling good since, rather I feel horrible! he continued to give out fake moans as he fell to the ground.

"I think it's some sort of virus. I wish I could train with you all, but sadly it seems like I can't...please don't let me be any trouble for you," he gave out a weak tone to add to the effect that he was sick. "Don't....don't come any closer! I think its contagious.....and by the feel of it, VERY LETHAL!", Kyohei gave out obvious fake coughs as he held his head down. It would seem his good boy act was the only thing he was really good acting as, but this certainly wasn't.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

Ryan sighed, rubbing his head. He was tired already, he'd have to recover a lot of Reiatsu to be good for this evening's training. But the priority was in looking after the others.

Ignoring Kyohei's outbursts, he walked over to him and squatted down before the younger teen.

"Kyohei," Ryan waited for him to look up. "Those things, those Hollow. They come after people with spiritual power. You have spiritual power, and you can't just will it away. They will come after you. And unless you plan on hanging around someone with control over their power for the rest of your life, unless you learn to use what you've got, you'll die. Whether or not you like it, or wish this hadn't happened, it has. So take charge of this crazy shit, or die. That's really the only option any of us have now. Think about it."

He stood up and collapsed into one of the benches, his inner Reiryoku working on restoring his energy levels.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2010)

Akira/Akuma-

  ?COME ON!? Akuma shouts. ?WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO!? Akira screams at him. ?You found your trigger! Call out the name! BRING OUT YOUR POWERS! MAKE THEM LISTEN TO YOU!? Akira grumbled. ?Bite down! Kodoku na okami!? Nothing happened; Akira?s spirit didn?t fluctuate or grow. ?AGAIN!? Akuma shouts. ?BITE DOWN! KODOKU NA OKAMI!!!? Akira thrusts his hands into the air. ?AGAIN!!!? Akuma reached for his club. ?BITE DOWN!!! KODOKU NA OKAMI!!!? NOTHING!!

  ?YOU PIECE OF SHIT!? Akuma punched Akira?s gut. ?YOU CAN?T EVEN BRING OUT YOUR OWN FUCKING POWERS!? WHAT KIND OF WEAKLING ARE YOU!? IT WAS YOUR DRIVE TO LIVE IN THIS WORLD THAT BROUGHT THEM OUT SO FOCUS ON THAT FEELING!? He screamed. ?HOW CAN I FOCUS ON A FEELING THAT COMES AND GOES? I DON?T CARE FOR THIS WORLD SO WHY SHOULD I BOTHER!? I JUST WANT TO BE NORMAL!? SMACK! Akuma backhanded him. ?Screw normal!?

  Akira laid on the ground looking up at Akuma. ?What the fuck is normal? There is no such thing! Everyone is themselves, there is no unison! There are similar types but everyone is different! If everyone is different there can be no norm that would mean we?re all the same, we?re not unique, and we?re not different! How can you be something that doesn?t exist? How can you control something that?s not there? It?s impossible! There is no such way! Trying to be normal is like trying to be the sun! You can?t do it! ACCEPT WHO YOU ARE! BE TRUE TO YOUR SELF! ARE YOU SO DAMNED STUPID THAT I HAVE TO EXPLAIN THAT TO YOU!??


  Akira clenched his fists. ?Why should I be myself!? Why should I be someone I hate! I can?t open up to people.. WHY!? Why am I afraid of losing what I don?t have! Why do I run before I can be happy! WHY DO I CHOOSE A LIFE THAT HAS NO MEANING!?? He screamed, slamming his fist into the ground. ?Why am I different!? Why am I different from everyone else!? People are unique, but why am I so vastly different!? Do you know that feeling!? Do you understand that feeling!? It?s something I question every day! I DON?T WANT TO BE THIS WAY BUT I CAN?T HELP IT! HOW CAN YOU TALK ABOUT SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO SOMEONE YOU DON?T EVEN KNOW!?

  CRACK! Akuma kicked Akira?s chin and sent him flying backward. ?BECAUSE I LIVE LIKE THAT EVERY FUCKING DAY YOU PIECE OF SHIT! GET OVER YOURSELF! YOU THINK YOU?RE THE ONLY ONE WITH PROBLEMS!? NO! DEAL WITH IT LIKE THE REST OF US OR GIVE UP ON YOUR PATHETIC LIFE!!!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rn was insisting on pushing through the Quartz Forest. Vli had never been this far, and was caught up in curiosity at what would come. But even then, he was able to notice that the Hollow were getting strong, he and Rn more frequently injured in battle, often fighting for a place to hide so that they may recover. And he was getting concerned.
> 
> For Rn, she was chasing the smell of battle, the same feeling she had had for the first time as she fought alongside so many Hollow to take down the giant turtle. There was something in that fight which had spoken of great power to her, and she desired it fully.
> 
> ...



"Ho, little firecat." The giant Hollow spun a massive stone pole, carved into an axe at each end, above its head. "To pass through this territory is to enter a new world. You must earn your place before me."

"You will step aside," Rn snarled, staring up at her opponent. There was an odd presence to him, it almost commanded her to speak. Drawing up wells of what human remained. Vli looked at her in surprise, used to not hearing her voice.

"Hmm," The Hollow stared down at her, "I see, that is your power. Very well, _break 3_." Rn stared in surprise as two exact copies of the Hollow emerged from it, its reiatsu breaking down to a third in each.

"This form is suitable," one stepped forward. "Crush it and you may pass."

Few knew the origins of the gatekeeper of the Killing Fields. Only that it was a Hollow with the ability to separate itself into countless forms. It tests entrants, culling those that enter seeking power. Its story is one not known. Its purpose, to prepare. That was all.

Rn lunged straight at it, diving under the axe swing and landing on its foot. She dug her claw in and began to emit flames, slashing at his ankle in order to remove mobility. She was forced to jump back when his axe nearly cut her in two, however.

"Feisty kitty," the Hollow smiled, spinning its axe, "But you need to go further to defeat me."

Rn growled, raising her Reiatsu higher. The increase caused her flames to burn hotter, growing into a dense swath around her. She jumped right at him. When he swung her axe next, she put a paw on its side, using her strength to flip herself over it. Her flames shifted about, concentrating into one paw. Strike Blazing Claw.

The attack hit right in the centre of the Hollow's mask, and the flaming energies quickly exploded about him, tearing him apart. She landed amidst fading smoke, the copy already gone.

"Good, firecat," one of the two copies behind her spoke up. "You and yours may pass. Enter this realm, and become great."

Rn held her nose up as she walked past them, Vli following behind her. In these fields, only Hollow on the cusp of evolution to Gillian wandered. It was a sea of battle. Rn smiled. She was home.



Taurus Versant said:


> The next day, Isis followed Heron's advice and made her way to Second Division. She didn't actually know whether there was a time limit on her mission, but she knew as she was right now, she'd be killed next time she saw Lavida. Or worse.
> 
> "Isis Neith, right?" She looked up, seeing Heron waiting for her. She nodded in reply.
> 
> ...



"You used your scabbard in your off hand?" Heron remarked, as Isis went over her fighting style. She nodded.

"It was interesting," she remarked. "It doesn't come naturally to me to do it, but when I am, I can fight on a different level. It's how I got in to Eleventh. I brought every inch of my power out and just barely won my fight."

"And then you have that slashing barrage, which you can use to strike a great many times in a very small area. That's a strong technique, but limited in application."

"I learned that the hard way," Isis grimaced. "Lavida casually dodged it with that damn Shunpo. Using that technique got me stabbed."

"You should focus on applying it from an angle, not on a straight rush," Heron advised. Isis nodded, taking the advice to heart. After a bit, Heron stood back up. "Well let's practice something that should help even the field a little." Isis stood up as well. "What you'll be doing," Heron explained, is building a Reiatsu field around you. As you move about, your field moves with you. What you need to focus on doing is consciously moving it in synchronisation with your body. Further application of that is moving your field first, which pulls your body forward. That's Shunpo."

"Moving my Reiatsu," Isis began to charge her spiritual power, "With my body." She walked in a few circles, focusing on her Reiatsu flow. Then stopping and turning, she pushed forward, starting into a run. She did her best to shove her Reiatsu forward.

Heron flinched as Isis proceeded to misstep and hit the ground awkwardly, rolling for a bit. She groaned, trying to stand back up, but was so dizzy she fell over again.

"Yeah," Heron walked over, offering a hand to help Isis stand. She was bright red in embarrassment again, her face and arms covered in scratches from where she'd rolled across the ground. "You should definitely not have used your full Reiatsu to try Shunpo without any practice. You need to move very precisely to work it, and with no prior experience, you were basically guaranteed to trip up."

Isis continued to look like she was ready to die of embarrassment. A few second division members looked over at her and shook their heads.

"What you need to focus on is moving with your Reiatsu," Heron continued. "That is the necessary first step. Not only will it give you the experience needed to learn Shunpo later on, you'll naturally move faster and hit stronger because of it. That's the entire basis of hohō. That's a strong pillar for Second and Eleventh."

This caused Isis to look up. The four pillars of Shinigami combat. She had always enjoyed learning about them.

"Hohō," she smiled, standing again, reigning in her Reiatsu. "Yeah, I get it. Let's do this."

The rest of the day, Isis continued to train in moving with her Reiatsu. By its end, she was more confident than ever. The next time she saw Lavida, she was going to bring him in herself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan sighed, rubbing his head. He was tired already, he'd have to recover a lot of Reiatsu to be good for this evening's training. But the priority was in looking after the others.
> 
> Ignoring Kyohei's outbursts, he walked over to him and squatted down before the younger teen.
> 
> ...


 

Toshiro watched as Ryan walked over to Kyohei, and explained to him the details of the situation, and Toshiro nodded a little bit, a smirk on his face. "He's right, you know? Hollow are going to come after you, whether or not you want them to." Toshiro rested his Zanpaktou on his shoulders, "If you don't learn how to control your powers now, then you'll definitely end up getting killed one day." Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, "We can't catch all the Hollow in this town, and we definitely can't find all the spirits in one day." Toshiro opened his eyes, and looked at Kyohei seriously, "There are also other things out there besides Hollow you will have to worry about."

Toshiro sighed again, "Rogue Shinigami for instance, they're out there, they've abandoned Soul Society as a whole, for whatever reasons, possibly because they believed the laws of Soul Society were too harsh, or for their own personal greed." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "I admit, I lied to you to some extent, Soul Society itself is a wondrous place, but just like this world, it has it's downsides, Rukongai is one of them." Toshiro shuddered at the memories of that place, "More importantly though, Rogue Shinigami don't just affect Soul Society, they affect the human world as well." Toshiro pointed at Kyohei, "You can run home crying like a coward to mommy," Toshiro pointed at Mira, "Or you can prove that you actually have more guts than a girl." Toshiro planted a cheeky smirk on his face, "So, what's it gonna be buddy?" He twirled his Zanpaktou around in the air, then brought it back in front of him, "Are you more cowardly than a girl? Or do you have the guts to stand up to what's placed before you?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2010)

With Akira/Akuma-

  ?W..why?.? Akira clenched his fists and slowly stood up. ?Why should I? What point is there?? Akuma walked over to him. ?There?s always a point in living.? He looked up at the ceiling. ?I?m from the 11th division, we love battle. It?s our entire purpose in life.. no, it?s better to say, it gives us purpose in our life. Without it, we?ve got nothing. That?s why I chose to join, I love fighting, it gives me a purpose. So, if you?ve got no purpose in your life.? Akuma looked at him and pumped up his fist. ?TAKE ON FIGHTING THOSE HOLLOWS AND MAKE SURE NO ONE ELSE DIES!?

  Akira?s eyes widened. ?Purpose.. make a purpose?? He thought. ?Can you do it? Can you create your own purpose in this life? Can you make this world yours with the power of your fist!? IF YOU CAN DO THAT YOU CAN DO ANYTHING!? Akuma grinned. ?Alright?? Akira nodded. ?Alright! I?ll make my own purpose in this life!? Akuma grinned. ?Atta?boy. Now we just gotta get you releasing that power and we can move onto concentrating it and making it stronger!? Akira nodded. ?Anything.. anything to give my life meaning!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2010)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Academy
*
“ZZZZ…mer…mer…mer” The young handsome boy with platinum blonde hair was enjoying a nice slumber. He snored rather loudly but made rather peaceful sounds reminiscent of a sponge that lived in a pineapple under the sea. It was unclear what he could be dreaming of but the smile on his face belied the fact it was a good dream.

RING

He jumped up in the air startled by the sudden interruption to his slumber. He rubbed his eyes in order to morning crust out and then proceeded to turn off the alarm. He quickly went to the bathroom to shower up and brush his teeth. The process had become almost formulaic as he did it every morning before class at the academy. As he got dressed he looked at the clock.

“HOLY SHIT!!! That bitch changed the time on my alarm!!!” He exclaimed as he realized what had happened. The night before he had “courted” a fair maiden with his charms and then promptly kicked her out on account of his test the next day. Well by charms he had given her the standard, “I’ve never met anyone like you” then told her to get out and forget how she found the place after they had finished. The vengeful bitch must’ve the time on his alarm and now he was going to be late. He hated being late especially this blatantly; he was trying to graduate on time so he could really start his career. Actually that was what the dream he had was about, it was the same dream he had pretty much every night. It was him as the star fighting dozens of hollow as the “Denkou Ouji”. Right now it could only be a dream but soon he’d turn it into a reality. He left his dorm room and headed off towards the academy making it there in good time, but not good enough. The exam had already started and there were students that were completely done with it. He walked up to the instructor, a nerdy looking man with a baldhead and big glasses. 

“Hey Sensei no need to worry the best student in the academy is here for testing. Just hand me a sheet and tell me what to do. As the best student here you can expect an 100. By the way I’m just going to go ahead and rub your head for good luck.” Daisuke went into the touch the man’s head but got thin air as the man quickly evaded him.

“You must be Daisuke Kamiya, you’re very late. Here is your exam sheet answer all your questions promptly and then head out to the second part of the exam. Another instructor will be waiting for you.” He pointed to an empty chair and Daisuke sat in it as he began to read the questions. There were 10 questions on the exam and most of them were about kido. Daisuke was quite average at kido in application but in theory was another thing. He prided himself on being a good tactician, things he’d never think to do in battle were applicable in test format so he began to devise the best answers he could to the questions.



> Question 1: When in battle, if your opponent is chanting a double incantation of a bakudo and a hado, what type of spell should you use to counter?



Hmm… the enemy is giving you time to attack with a spell of your own, so why not exasperate that problem. I’d bind my foe with bakudo 9 then follow up with a strike from my blade.



> Question 2: Of the goutei 13, There are two divisions whose focus on kido more then hoho or Zanjutsu, Please Name those two divisions.



Pretty simple… Obviously the 4th division since they heal and I guess the 5th is the strongest group of kido users outside of the corps.



> Question 3: Which two Kido spells have three parts? Please name the spells number, name and effect.



God damnit I can’t fucking remember this shit. I fucking hate kido. I read the chapter one time god damnit I should’ve paid more attention.



> Question 4: If a target is moving towards you and you are on the high ground, Which Bakudo spell would be best suited to take the target down with the least amount of trouble?



Hmm…I guess I’d use Bakudo 4 to bind them in place, but then again I could use 63 yea I’ll use Bakudo 63 to bind them then move in.



> Question 5: Your opponent uses a kido absorption type ability, The fight has been dragged on and you are low on spirit pressure, you've begun to find that Kido has become increasingly more effective due to a limit on how much it can absorb, What spell could you use to fire a strong enough blast to overload the ability?



I’d use Hado 33 Sakotsui it’s my best offensive kido in a situation where I’m low on power but need something that packs a bunch.



> Question 6: How many Kido spells are there currently? (This only includes spells written in your text books and not spells that captains have created)



This is easy, there are 99 of each type.



> Question 7: When Two Hado spells collide, what determines the winner?



The person with the higher reiatsu will win meaning me.



> Question 8: What bakudo spell would be best suited to block Hado #66?



If I could use the damn thing then it'd be Danku because it blocks everything below #89.



> Question 9: When is the best situation to preform a dual incantation?



Hmm…I guess I’d use it to keep my enemy honest. The double incantation would probably confuse them and keep them on their toes.



> Question 10: What kido is used to communicate with large numbers of other people?



Hm...their are a couple of communication Bakudo but I feel like the best one is Bakudo 77

Daisuke blazed through his test finishing in about 10 minutes. He was rude, lewd, and insensitive, but he was hyper competitive so he made it his business to study and do well. Hopefully he did well on the written part because he was average in kido application. He got up and handed the bald guy his test.

“Hey cue ball I finished where’s part two?”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2010)

Akira/Akuma-

"Bite down! kodoku na ōkami!" Akira's hands explode in energy and transform. "Good! We've got it down now!" Akuma smirked. "DO IT AGAIN!" He laughed. "Bite down! kodoku na ōkami!" Once more, Akira's hands exploded and transformed. "Alright, Alright, We've got the call out, we've got you set up so you can use it a will. That's good." He nodded, the training was progressing nicely.

"What's next?" Akira panted. "We'll make your body used to using the form, Then work on increasing it's power and accuracy." Akira nodded. "How do we do that?" Akuma smirked. "You see this club?" Akuma grinned. "Y..yeah?" Akira gulped. "THEN YOU CAN GUESS HOW WE'LL TRAIN YOU!!!" He laughed, jumping into the air. "I DIDN'T WANT TO DIE WHILE TRAINING!!!!" Akira leaps oui of the way as Akuma crushes the ground.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "You used your scabbard in your off hand?" Heron remarked, as Isis went over her fighting style. She nodded.
> 
> "It was interesting," she remarked. "It doesn't come naturally to me to do it, but when I am, I can fight on a different level. It's how I got in to Eleventh. I brought every inch of my power out and just barely won my fight."
> 
> ...



Lavida had headed further west from where he had beaten Isis, and so, upon returning to the 83rd District of West Rukongai, she began to investigate further.

This time, the residents were even more unhelpful, and no matter who she brawled her way through, and Isis was able to take down common residents with her bare hands, she got not answers. The leader of this district had been in cohorts with Lavida, and so determining she wasn't getting answers anywhere else, Isis proceeded to beat down his guards and grab the man by the throat. Still no answers.

"There's only so far loyalty to a rogue will get you," she grumbled, dropping the man. He still said nothing. Sighing, she set out to investigate further districts.

Unfortunately now, in the districts furthest from Seireitei, the situation began to grow ugly. Troublemakers and gangs began to press her, and despite her superior strength, beating her way through them was getting difficult. Her inquiries were leading no information and Isis was seriously starting to reconsider her push to the outer districts. Shinigami could walk through here fine, but there was hell to pay if they loitered.

By the 93rd District, she was ready to turn back.

"Oi Shinigami." The gang she was presently putting a stop to pulled away and dispersed quickly, as the grated voice called out to her. Isis looked to its source and froze in shock. The scared giant of a man she hadn't sensed but looking at him, there was a visible Reiatsu aura around him. Uncommon, but monsters such as he existed in the far reaches of Rukongai. If he tried something, he'd kill her.

"That idiot Lavida thinks he owns the place, cause he's in with some of the bosses. You gonna take him down?"

Isis smiled, a smile of Eleventh Division which did everything to warm her to the man. "Yeah, I'm going to beat the shit out of him."

"Good girl," the monster smiled back, standing up and pointing. "He's the bodyguard of the boss at 94th."

Isis nodded, turned and rushed in that direction. The rukongai soul with the power of a monster sat back down, happy about removing a troublemaker from his territory.

Isis didn't waste any time, the moment she got to the 94th District she smashed through the front doors of its leader's large home, clonked the heads of the two guards that rushed her together, and stepped in, drawing her sword.

"LAVIDA!" she yelled out.

"Back so soon?" Isis watched as the former second division Shinigami descended the staircase before her. "Let's take this outside."

As he passed her by with Shunpo, Isis spun, using her Reiatsu field to accelerate her after him. She arrived quickly behind him.

"You've had training," he raised an eyebrow. "Second Division maneuver, so that idiot Heron."

Isis didn't waste time with words. She amplified her Reiatsu flow, and moved in synch with it. Her sword ground into Lavida's, pushing him back. When he shunpo'd right behind her, she ducked his swing, spinning the sword to point back and stabbing at him. He disappeared back a few steps, only for Isis to rapidly whirl around and engage him once more. She began to strike from multiple angles, quickly launching into her blade barrage, focusing on striking his Zanpakutō and preventing him from escaping. When he did summon the Reiatsu for another Shunpo, she widened her strikes, and left a series of light cuts across his body, even as he appeared behind her once more.

"I've got your measure," she smiled darkly. "You can't beat me this time."

Lavida didn't reply. He raised his sword, stepped forward, and swung down. That Isis's Zanpakutō was pushed down by his strike was the first warning sign. The second was that she had barely recovered before Lavida left a slash right across her left arm. She blocked his next attack and earned a pinkprick stab to her lower right leg.

This attack style continued, Lavida seemed able to strike twice rapidly, so no matter how Isis blocked, the second hit did more damage. She began to build her Reiatsu, trying to counterattack, but Lavida quickly swatted her sword aside and gave her a nick to the neck. It wasn't deep, but it freaked Isis out. She stumbled back, unhooking her sheath and changing her stance. The next two strike Lavida initiated she blocked both of. This however knocked both her strikes aside, and opened her to receive a direct twostrike up and down her chest. Blood spurted out and Isis collapsed.

"I thought leaving you alive would provide amusement, but it seems following through is something from second I can't throw away. Sorry to have to do this child, but your bright light is going out."

Lavida's downswing, which Isis couldn't have countered if she'd even been conscious, crashed into a jagged blade.

A hand reached out, and hoisted him up by the collar, before throwing him through a building.

The giant scared man reached a hand down, and slung Isis over his shoulders, before disappearing out further into Rukongai. Something of note had caught his eye. It was interesting, and he would follow it through.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​


Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan sighed, rubbing his head. He was tired already, he'd have to recover a lot of Reiatsu to be good for this evening's training. But the priority was in looking after the others.
> 
> Ignoring Kyohei's outbursts, he walked over to him and squatted down before the younger teen.
> 
> ...



_Keep your opinions to yourself jackass!_, Kyohei thought to himself after hearing Ryan's opinion, which kinda annoyed him considering he always as if he was watching over Kyohei or something. The teen smiled at Ryan's comment, but still had on that same face, "Well, Ryan-Senpai I'm actually a pretty fast runner, Anyways as you can see...I'm not felling very well.." The student laughed a bit as he watched his senior sit down to regain his energy, "you should rest up some, after all it looks like your completely out of,...um...what ever that stuff is.



GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro watched as Ryan walked over to Kyohei, and explained to him the details of the situation, and Toshiro nodded a little bit, a smirk on his face. "He's right, you know? Hollow are going to come after you, whether or not you want them to." Toshiro rested his Zanpaktou on his shoulders, "If you don't learn how to control your powers now, then you'll definitely end up getting killed one day." Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, "We can't catch all the Hollow in this town, and we definitely can't find all the spirits in one day." Toshiro opened his eyes, and looked at Kyohei seriously, "There are also other things out there besides Hollow you will have to worry about."
> 
> Toshiro sighed again, "Rogue Shinigami for instance, they're out there, they've abandoned Soul Society as a whole, for whatever reasons, possibly because they believed the laws of Soul Society were too harsh, or for their own personal greed." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "I admit, I lied to you to some extent, Soul Society itself is a wondrous place, but just like this world, it has it's downsides, Rukongai is one of them." Toshiro shuddered at the memories of that place, "More importantly though, Rogue Shinigami don't just affect Soul Society, they affect the human world as well." Toshiro pointed at Kyohei, "You can run home crying like a coward to mommy," Toshiro pointed at Mira, "Or you can prove that you actually have more guts than a girl." Toshiro planted a cheeky smirk on his face, "So, what's it gonna be buddy?" He twirled his Zanpaktou around in the air, then brought it back in front of him, "Are you more cowardly than a girl? Or do you have the guts to stand up to what's placed before you?"



Kyohei was becoming rather annoyed by the shinigami's words, but he wouldn't let it got to him to much. He started ignoring when Toshiro started talking about the dangers of Hollows, _for god's sake, would he shut up already?!_ A few things caught his attention though, such as not being able to save the whole town, meaning these shinigami probably aren't all that super powerful.

The Rogue Shinigami matter intrigued him a little, now believing that they could easily turn sides like a human would _so these assholes have weaknesses themselves, huh?_. He rolled the sucker in his mouth around, barely listening to most it. There was a certain matter that got it him though, "alright..."

Kyohei stood to his feet in a rather pissed look with both of his hands in his pockets, "here is how it goes jackass.." He had given up on both his sick act and his good act to finally get serious. He narrowed his eyes at the shinigami before him, "I don't give a rats as about anyone thinking I'm a coward, or a weakling. In fact I don't care I'm fucking wither of those shitty thing. For all I fucking care, being stalked by those hollows or whatever means nothing if it doesn't get in my way!

He kicked a ball that was in front of his way and took his sucker out, "but,.." Kyohei pointed his sucker at Toshiro's direction, "and its that you fucking dared to speak about my Ma in vain you bastard!" At the point he started thinking about his for mother for a few seconds, the burning in his hands and purple spiritual energy appeared for that long, but he didn't notice it himself. 

"you won't get off get off easy for that, Reaper-Asshole!", with that Kyohei returned the sucker to his mouth and began searching through his pockets. "This will get it done," he commented as he pulled out a wrench from his pocket. _Tch, I must have forgotten I stole this too from those morons from earlier,_ he twirled the wrench in his hand around in confidence and charged at Toshiro without warning.

"Keep your defense up, Reaper-Asshole!!", Kyohei yelled out as he swung the item at the left side of Toshiro's head, but seriously, what was he going to do with a basic wrench!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2010)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Academy*

Daisuke walked onto the training ground and was surprised by how solitary it was. He noticed a petite redhead waiting for him. The examiner most likely, but Daisuke just couldn’t help himself.

“Wow…” He said as he stopped in front of the instructor and clutched his chest.

“Is there an airport nearby or did my heart just take off?” He grinned at the women who did not take her eyes off her clipboard.

"This is a three part Hado test, The first part is dealing with the five stationary targets, then moving onto the five moving targets, After that it will be five more targets that fire back. Each target is set up with a meter that determines the effectiveness of the attack. Hit them with all you've got and we'll read your test results back to you when you finish the exam."

“Wow, all business after I just poured my heart out to you? I guess I’ll have to impress you, and then maybe after you’ll let me take you out for dinner. After dinner though you have to promise not to take advantage of me, I’m a sensitive kind of guy so I don’t like rushing into that sort of thing.” Daisuke’s intuition told him he might’ve gone too far so he quickly pressed on forward toward the stationary targets.

He really wasn’t a fan at kido, he was quite average at it but still it was a necessary evil. Daisuke put his fingers into the shape of a gun and began to move them in front of himself in a waxing motion. Breathing in deeply he bought one hand to his forehead and bought it down slowly to his chest. He smirked a bit before he began to pick up the waxing motion one more time. Daisuke liked the theatrics.

“The weapon of the damned. Spill the blood of thine enemy. Shatter my foes with your might! Hadou #15 Shickigunitama!!” Daisuke pointed his fingers at two dummies as a red light began to gain vibrancy from the tip. Soon with the blink of an eye a red beam shot out from his fingertips at the training dummies. He got two dummies in the chest with the beams and then quickly turned around with a movement reminiscent of an old west fighter as he shot another two dummies in the chest. After that he bought his two hands together as a bigger light began to gather at his fingertips. A slightly bigger laser beam was shot but this time it got the dummy right in the head. Smoke billowed from his fingertips as he smiled and blew it as if it were an actual gun. The hadou was simple and thus needed some showy hand movements to make it more exciting. Soon the dummies fell and Daisuke quickly ran to another part of the training field. The dummies were now moving in an indiscernible pattern. He looked at the red head who simply wrote things down. Daisuke wasn’t going for flash so much as substance on these next two parts. Quickly he moved in on the targets as they moved around from left to right at break neck speeds. Daisuke put both his hands out in and once again made again with them.

“Vengeance from the clouds above strike down the foes before me! Hadou # 4 Byakurai!!!” Blue rays of light began to form at the tip as two lightning bolts sprang out and towards the dummies. One hit a dummy square in the chest while another was a couple of inches off too far to the left. There were four more left and the fact that he had even missed one pissed him off immensely. Regaining composure blue light began to gather again as another bolt of lightning hit a target dummy as it tried to evade to the left. Daisuke got it right in the face. Quickly he spun around and shot another bolt as it hit another dummy in the neck, then whipping around he shot another bolt to a dummy moving almost faster than he could keep up with. He nailed the dummy in the chest but that had more to do with dumb luck than being a good shot. There was one more left and this one moved at a speed that Daisuke couldn’t keep pace with at all. He could easily use a Bakudo to bind it, but where was the fun in that. He was about 10 yards away from the target as it moved around and around in a circle, left to right. Daisuke decided he would focus on one point and then nail it right there as it crossed. Focusing all of his attention on the dummy crossing his proverbial crosshairs he slowed down his breathing. He was like a hunter stalking its prey. The blue rays of light began to gather and cackle with electricity, as he got ready to shoot. Daisuke focused intently and decided he would get it just as it began to turn left again, that one movement was when it was at its slowest. He got on one knee so as to increase his accuracy. The dummy got ready to spin around and move…

*BANG*

The blue light shot out and got the dummy right in the head blowing it off the track with its force. Daisuke got up and quickly moved onto the last section. These dummies were set up in a linear order about 5 yards away from each other. They were set up in boxes of sorts and moved around in squares. Just as he set foot into the first box a red orb went whizzing past his head and exploded upon contact with the ground. The blast wasn’t that big but getting hit by it wouldn’t be pleasant. 

“Shield of the goddess protect me. Repel the strike of the reaper. Bakudo 8 Seki!!” Putting his arm up in a defensive position a blue orb appeared in front of him. The dummy shot another red sphere at Daisuke but he thrust his own blue orb at the attack, which was veered off course. Making a gun with his fingers again he shot another Shickigunitama at the dummy without an incantation. Daisuke moves onto the next perimeter as another dummy shoots at him.

“Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage. Hadou # 1 Sho!!” Pointing his finger at the orb that came from the dummy the orb redirects it path towards its caster. As Daisuke is about to move on he is shocked as two dummies enter the area both shooting. Quickly he puts a finger out.

“Sho!!” He roars as he does a back flip in order to get out of the way of one orb but manages to redirect another one back at a dummy. As he lands another orb comes his way so he bends backward so as not to have it blow up in his face. While bent he puts both hands together to steady his aim and another Shickigunitama shoots out towards the dummy. Keeping his finger loaded with reiatsu he moves onto the next area, which has two dummies waiting for him. They shoot two orbs as soon as he enters the area, but being light on his feet he is able to cartwheel in between the orbs. The dummies soon fire off two more orbs more rapidly than they had before. Daisuke goes into a roll but puts one hand down on the ground in order to spring himself up in the air upside down. Aiming he brings both his hands forward and he shoots two more Shickigunitama. They both hit the dummies square in the head as he lands on the ground. He walks passed the smoking dummies towards the test proctor. 

“My intuition tells me I passed that with flying colors.” He says smirking as she jots something down.

“So about dinner…”

“Your next test is that way… and listen well if you ever disrespect me like that again...” Daisuke was already gone he knew he had upset the instructor and wasn’t sticking around to face her wrath.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2010)

*Daisuke Kamiya/Academy
*
Daisuke strutted into a room that had another female instructor waiting for him. She was stylish wearing a nice white robe which was in contrast with her serious hairstyle. 

"Hello, this is the final part of the exam, after this you are free until the start of the next exam."

“Hey there I’m a thief and I plan on stealing your heart.” He flashed a flirtatious smile at the women who did not smile back. 

“Simply put your spiritual energy into this dummy as if you were healing it. Don't fear, you don't need to be precise, you just need to fill the dummy with your energy." She brushed off his advances with directions, but one more attempt wouldn’t hurt Daisuke thought.

“Was your father an alien because there is nothing like you on this planet.”He smiled again as the woman seemed to cringe.

“Do any of those actually work? I mean if they do then I worry about the future role of women in society.” Daisuke tried to give his best sad puppy look as he sat down besides the dummy. 

“Ok… I’ll just get on with this I guess.” Daisuke put his hands on the chest of the dummy. He began to concentrate kido into his hands. He had no talent whatsoever for this type of thing. Daisuke attempted to do the opposite of what he usually does which was focus the Reaitsu into one point to achieve the most destructive outcome. Instead he opted to let the Reaitsu spread from his hands into a wide area of effect as well as making it constructive. After a minute or two the instructor told him he was done. He quickly got up to leave and had a hand on the door when…

“You’re not a bad looking guy so lose the cheesy pick-up lines. If they work on a girl then that’s the one you should stay away from.” Daisuke smiled at the woman who smiled back as he headed out the door. Part one of testing was over and now it was onto the next one.


----------



## Serp (Feb 7, 2010)

A long while ago.~
Serp was busy doing the practical side of the exam. It involved shooting targets with Kido.
Serp raised his finger and pointed at the targets. "Hadou no yon, Byakurai!" Serp shoot a blast of white lightning at each of the five targets. The targets simply absorbed the energy and glowed.

Serp was then told he could move along, as the first part was over. The next part started the same and the targets were right in front of him. Serp was ready to attack when the targets started to move. 

"Shit!" Serp started to chase the targets, as they moved in random succession around the field. "Byakurai!" Serp shot the first target but it moved too quickly and the  blast went right past it.

"ARG!" Serp stopped and decided to think about it. He raised his finger and pointed it at the first target. "Byakurai!" as he said that the target started to move, as if it were aware that he was about to shoot it. And then as the blast was about to move from his finger he swerved his hand and pointed it at the next target. It took the blast absorbed it and stopped moving. Serps face was twitching into what might look like the start of a smile.

Serp moved onto the next set of targets after he finished off the remaining 4 moving targets.

These new targets started off the the same way as the last, Serp was sure that something else would be popping up. He started the same tactic as he did with the last moving ones. But as soon as he shot one of them, it shot back. It caught him off guard. 
"Mother Fucker!" Serp gritted his teeth, and then the other targets started to zoom around shooting at him. Serps eyes thinned and he pointed his fingers at the first target, he looked around making sure everything was in order. "Byakurai!" Serp shot the second target and as it shot back to him he jumped behind him and it hit the third target, the third target feeling shoot by a kido, shoot back. As the attack rebounded Serp jumped behind the 4th target and that one got shoot by the kido, and in the end after the connections and then 5th target finally was struck. Serp was tired as a dog, but he was informed he would have to do the Bakudo section next.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2010)

Karakura

It had been a clear sunny day, but got progressively more cloudy as the night approached and just as it was getting dark a light rain came down from those dark clouds. Though the weather seemed to be getting bad, it was no reason for Rai to cancel his appointment.Besides, this appointment gave him a good reason to skip work. 

It's been awhile since Rai and Gen had last seen each other, and while Rai regretted this he couldn't bring himself reach out to him, nor to Shichi, in an attempt to salvage the friendship but that suited Gen better who was nice to the point it was almost unimaginable someone could get into an argument with him.

Rai was supposed to pick up Gen at the library, the law student had spent the afternoon studying for an upcoming test.And so here Rai was, having parked his car right in front of the main entrance. Which wasn't a parking spot as much as it was the sidewalk.

"Jeez, what's wrong with you."

Well, he couldn't quite hear Gen with the windows up but with that disapproving look on his face and wagging finger of his, he guessed that it was something along those lines.

Gen shot a quick look around, Rai assumed to look for cops and witnesses of this rude act and then quickly got in the car."Get going."

"Good to see you too."Rai joked, deliberately taking his time getting the car started and moving."Now, where does that key go again."

Eventually the two were on the road, on their way to their old neighborhood where they intended to get something to eat.

"Get me a beer, will ya?"Rai suddenly asked, the fact he asked this while driving was the reason why Gen had such a shocked expression on his face."There should be a sixpack in the glove compartment.

"Dude, are you insane?......Wait.....How could a sixpack fit in the.....Nevermind, dude!"Gen replied."You're driving and......Wait a sec......"He opened the glove compartment and his suspicion was proved correct."It really isn't a sixpack if you drank four beers already."

"Does it does it not say sixpack on the container?"

"Pull over, I'm driving, seriously what's wrong with you?"Gen said sternly."Drinking like this, while driving, on an average weekday."

"Come on, it's a birthday, cause enough for a celebration."

"I happen to know your birthday is months away, and I'm pretty sure it isn't mine birthday today."

"I didn't say that, I said it's a birthday, it's Freckles' birthday."Freckles was the nickname he had given his main essay supplier, she was smitten with him but Rai's interest in her was so insignificant that he didn't even remember her actual name.Luckily for him, she found his use of that nickname endearing instead of insulting. 

"You couldn't care less about her, and I can't really buy the fact you would actually know her birthday but not her name."

"I didn't, she sent me an invite to her party tonight and signed it with Freckles....Well it was, and I quote, _Your dearest Freckles_.....God, I'm so sick of having to be nice to her but since she does most of my homework it should only be fair if I repay her by not outright saying I find her almost as unattractive as that mustache she sports."

"So you'll be going to this party later tonight?"

"Nah, already missed it.....She threw it like in the middle of the afternoon, right after class....Who does that?"

"Weren't you acting nice to her?"All the while this conversation went on, Rai was still driving and the utter incomprehension Gen had for Rai made him forget all about Rai's driving under the influence. Just like Rai had planned, besides Gen was just overreacting, he was going to be a doctor he could very well establish how much he could drink while still able to drive responsibly.

"Besides, I said I had to be nice to her, which I am since I sent a present, I didn't say I couldn't try to avoid her as much as possible."

Gen just facepalmed, how could this guy be virtually his polar opposite. If Gen was in his shoes he would've been overcome with guilt, but Rai seemed incapable of even comprehending that feeling, let alone experience it.

"So...Uhm anyways, are we ever going to talk about.....You know."

"Not without another beer, I won't."Only now Gen remembered."Oh god, pull the heck over."Rai couldn't help but snicker at Gen's use of the word heck, he was too much of a goody two shoes to even curse in a situation like this.

"Calm down, how about this....I work the paddles and you the steering wheel."With a smile he let go of the steering wheel and a panicking Gen quickly grabbed it."Stop messing around this is serious, I'm gonna pull us over."

"Actually that seems quite difficult, keeping in mind you can only affect the direction we're going, pulling over would require the brakes and that's in my domain.....Wait, is stopping done with a paddle?"He looked down, as if he needed to confirm this."Yeah, I'm pretty sure that one does the braking."

While Rai was naturally a risk taker, Gen not so much though and that would be an understatement, but Rai never believed them to be in danger at all with this messing around he did.But little did he know there would a third party involved soon that neither of the two saw coming.....Quite literally, since neither of them could see souls.

Unknown to them while they were driving on a empty stretch of road a Plus ran across the road in front of them, with a Hollow built like a rhino and having all it's grace chased after it. Unluckily for the two in the car it barely paid notice to the car and it's passengers and ended up ramming it off course. The two were caught completely off guard and couldn't do anything to prevent them from crashing into an three.

_A little later_

He didn't know if it had been seconds, minutes or even hours but he had been out of it for a moment, though instantly regretting regaining consciousness. His nerves were bombarded by pain, so much he couldn't even quite make out what his injuries or at least were they were located.It felt as if he was injured all over and had broken every bone in his body.

Though, after what felt like an eternity, he could make some distinction, and slowly things started to become less blurry."Breathing hurts, probably busted a rib or two....Maybe more....Yeah, feels like more."

With some considerable effort, he managed to bring his hand up to his throat.To check if his fears were correct, but quickly he realized he could breath a sigh of relief.Well if it wouldn't probably make him pass out from the pain, his trachea felt as if it was in it's natural position, which pretty much ruled out that he had punctured one of his lungs.

He was still busy self diagnosing himself, when he suddenly remembered that he wasn't alone in the car.He looked to the side, and saw that Gen was in an equally bad shape, if not more so and still unconscious.

"I need to."With some serious effort and a great deal of pain he managed to crawl out of the car, stumble over to the passenger side and eventually carefully, as much as he could in his current condition, pull Gen out of the car.

After this his surge of adrenaline seemed to be waning, as he felt his body become heavy and his vision deteriorating again.A little away from him, he could hear noises. Bone chilling noises that followed a scream, almost as if something being eaten alive.But he could only make out a blurry white shape in the distance.

"Oh my, I should've been faster."He heard a female voice say, not only did it feast upon the plus I senses earlier but two humans got injured in the process."Saezuru...."Was the last thing he heard before passing out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2010)

_In the hospital_

They had both been rushed into the hospital, it wasn't clear how they arrived in front of the emergency ward entrance but out of the blue they had been lying there.Both were in a bad shape, and immediately prepped for surgery.With both of them having internal bleeding, among other things.

During the operation Rai's heart stopped, and almost as soon as that happened he felt as if he awoke from a dream, he remembered hearing this glass breaking sound at first. And then eventually realized he felt perfectly fine but was still in the O.R. though now standing over his own still form, which was being fibrillated.

"What the hell is this, and what am I wearing?"He couldn't believe this, was he having an out of body experience? He never believed it to be an possibility but he was actually experiencing it right now.And then suddenly he felt as if he was tugged by an invisible hook, pulled straight back into his body as his heart started again.

_Days later_

Rai had an rude awakening, as you would expect if you woke up with a tube in your throat but he quickly regained his cool and calmly removed it."Shichi, he's up."He looked to the side and saw Ryuu and Shichi, both looking like they hadn't had a good night's sleep in ages, which probably was true and it was clear to all that Shichi had been crying. Which she almost immediately resumed upon noticing Rai had woken up.

For a brief moment she just shot him the saddest look he had ever seen, sadness with another emotion he couldn't quite identify right away.Before she broke out in tears and suddenly ran out of the room.

For a moment Rai was baffled, but then it sank in.The only reason why she couldn't bring herself to hug or whatever the appropriate response would've been if Gen didn't make it, that also solved the riddle of the other emotion he couldn't quite identify on first sight. It was guilt, she couldn't help but wish it had been Gen that survived, and not the other way around, and she was feeling guilty about that.

"I.....Well, I guess you figured it out already.....It should be understandable she would need a little time.But I'm sure she was relieved that you were okay, she had been sitting her by your side day and night."He further explained."Gen didn't make it out of the O.R., same almost went for you....You were technically dead for a few seconds there but you managed to pull trough."He let out a sigh of relief, only now he fully grasped that his friend would be okay.

"I'll go get a nurse."He turned around and walked to the door, though stopped right before his hand reached the doorknob."Also.....You had alcohol in your system, too much, and they asked me if it had been possible if you were driving, they couldn't find a direct cause for the crash but neither could figure out who was driving since you both mysteriously appeared in front of the hospital somehow, almost 3 miles from your car."

"They asked us if you had the habit of driving under the influence, which isn't the case as far as I know, and if it had been possible if Gen would've let you drive if you had been drinking........I told them no, he would never allowed that, right?"

Rai didn't answer, only looked away.

"Yeah, I figured that had been the case."He softly added."For Shichi's sake, I hope the story you will tell will be similar to mine, things are bad enough as it is for her."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toshiro smirked a little bit, and blocked the incoming wrench with his sword, rather easily mind you, however he was surprised to see he couldn't cut it in half. "How very interesting, so this is about your mother?" Toshiro smirked, he was curious to wonder where Kyohei was here, and jumped back a little ways, he was still in Shikai form, which was a surprise for him, he didn't think he'd be able to handle that kind of energy so easily, he shrugged off the thought though, "I'm very sorry if it sounded that way, please accept my apology." Toshiro looked at the wrench, and noticed that it was starting to glow red, a sign that the temperature was growing within the wrench, to a point of boiling, "Interesting, so that's your ability?" He could see Kyohei looking at him with a confused face now.

"Apparently, you have the ability to control the energy of certain objects, increasing or decreasing it's temperature, in otherwords, you control whether or not an object boils or melts." He points to the wrench in Kyohei's hand, "What's even more interesting, is that despite the fact that you've raised the temperature of that wrench beyond normal limits, it doesn't seem to effect you at all." Toshiro tilted his head slightly, "A very interesting and useful ability indeed." Toshiro nodded, holding his Zanpaktou out at his side, "So, what else can you do? That can't just be the extent of your ability, I've seen you make cars move, surely you can perform something of that equivalent, right?" Toshiro looked around, "We're in a park after all," he looked back at Kyohei, "Come on, do something interesting, use anything around here, a park bench, a tree, anything that you can harness energy from, let's see what you can do with it." Toshiro smirked, awaiting Kyohei's response, expecting an interesting one.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! How did i know!?" He laughed. "Whatever your goals are, I CAN ACCOMPLISH THEM! I AM THE HOLLOW WHO WILL BECOME A VASTO LORDE! I WILL RULE OVER THIS DESERT!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" Akuryu laughed loudly. "I don't like this bitch! She has no respect for those stronger then herself! how can you accept her into our group so easily!?" Joryoku shouts. "There's no need for worry. If either of them step out of line, I can easily crush them~ Ah~~ I'm so happy~ i'm like a school girl~ BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!"



Helena opened her mouth to saying something in response to the fairy hollow's words, but Lenore suddenly put her hand over Helena's mouth. Helena's eyes darted straight at Lenore. Helena watched as Lenore looked up at Dr.Gillian and the fairy.

"Please hold on for a moment, I need to have a brief talk with Helena here," Lenore said as she smiled at the two. Lenroe then pulled Helena over to a nearby tree.

"I don't know what kind of shit you're trying to pull missy, but you need to knock it off right now," Lenore said in a hushed whisper, so only she and Helena could hear her words. Helena could tell that Lenore was angry at her. She could tell that Lenore had a lot more to say.

"I know you don't like that fairy hollow over there and to be honest, I'm not a fan of her either. Though, you don't see me saying what I think of her. So, you're going to go over her and apoligize, and mean it," Lenore said still in a hushed whisper. Lenore let loose of her hand over Helena's mouth.

"I won't do it," Helena said to Lenore as she looked away from her. Then, out of the blue, Lenore backhanded Helena. Helena looked up at Lenore with a expression of rage and shock.

"I don't know if you can think so far ahead,but there will come a day when that little fairy over there turns into a Gillian. She may end up killing your friend over there and go after you. At that point you may be lucky and be able to fend her off or you'll just die on the spot. To be honest Helena, I don't want to see you die just because you were being stupid and defiant. Now, go over there and apoligize," Lenore whispered, she then let Helena go. Helena flapped her wings as she flew over to the fairy hollow. She looked at the fairy hollow as she swallowed her pride.

"I'm sorry for my words I spoke earlier," Helena said to the fairy hollow. Helena hoped Lenore was now happy because she sure was not. Helena looked over at Dr.Gillian.

"Thank Dr.Gillian for accepting Lenore and I be accompany you," she said with a smile.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Fumiko;6th Division*

In the short amount of time Fumiko had spent in sixth division, she had became some what popular. A small group of people stood around her as they chatted and asked questions. The more serious people of the small group wondered bombarded her with questions about her skill in Kido. 

_"How are you that skilled in Kido?"

"Can you teach me how you use Kido?"

"That was an impressive spell for a new recruit!"_

They wouldn't have found out if she hadn't accidently mistaken one of the division members as a stalker and fired off a level 30 Hado spell at the poor kid. Well atleast they only saw her use a level thrity spell when she actually knew all the up into the mid 40s.

"One at a time now, I'm more than woman enough for you guys and more than eager to become friend with you girls!" She folded her arms underneath her large assets to give the male side an even better pick of her already large cleavage while chatting away with the females.

"Fumiko Ikeda!" A deep voice shouted through the crowd of people. The voice reminded her to much of an academy teacher she knew and immediately went back into her school phase. "I did nothing, you have no proof that it was me, and I refuse to answer any question as it's a violation of my rights. I plead the 5th!" A dark skinned man walked up to her in order to guessing she was the person he was looking for. "Your the new division recurit Fumiko Ikead...correct?" He asked with quirking his eyebrow.

"And if I am?" The man quickly shoved a note in her hand before walking off to continue his own business. Not wasting anytime Fumiko tore open the envelop and began reading the message. "Dear Fumiko....yada, yada, yada. Captain, couldn't meet, glad ya joined. A mission in Japan and I have to stay there for one month. I also have a partner on this mission." Crumbling up the note and throwing it behind her Fumiko sulked off to prepare herself for a trip. _"They send me on a mission with a bum leg....and I didn't even get the see the captain." _

*Kioshi;2nd Division*

"Second Division is pretty lively...hope I fit in here." Kioshi walked aimlessly through the barracks of Second Division to atleast find some one to talk to and get some information on what he needs to do. He had to have been walking for atleast half an hour as the light from the windows in the numerous rooms seemed darker than usual. _"I really can't believe that I graduated, and am now part of second division!"_ Kioshi felt sort of pride in himself that rarely showed it's face.

It felt similar to the nostalgia he use to feel back when he was a kid at home. That is until his father thought it was time for him to become a member of the Gotei 13. A sudden memory found it's way back into Kioshi's mind as his face darkened.

_Flashback
A young Kioshi stood in front of in front of a large grey desk that matched the dark grey painting on the walls surrounding him as he studied the area around him. To the right of him stood a brown book case that had a white name plate going across the front that read ?Documents? and was stacked full of books an different kind of files. 

?You disappoint me?..Kioshi.? A masculine voice spoke causing Kioshi to look in the owner?s direction. A rather tall, but built man sat in a black chair facing away from his son as he stared out the large window that was positioned behind him.

?Do you hear me Kioshi?? His father spoke again this time with more bass in his voice as he awaited an answer from his son. Kioshi fidgeted as he stood and glance down at the wood floor beneath him.

?Y-Yes I-I he-heard you father? he stuttered quite afraid of the man in front of him. It was usually around this time when reports from the shinigami academy came in and it was around this time that he would have to take on of this ?verbal bashings? as he called it from his father. 

?Oh? Then I guess I should also tell you that you are A *FAILURE* in every sense of the word!? He screamed at his son in anger as he continued to stare in out the window in front of him.

?You don?t understa-WHAT DON?T I UNDERSTAND!? His father interrupted whipping his chair around to stare into his sons face. Their eyes locked for a moment before his father gave a sigh and turned back around in his chair.

?I?m done talking to you?please leave? waving his hand as he said so. Kioshi stared at the back of his chair before turning heel and walking toward the door.

?Kioshi? his father called ?If you don?t pass the next time around and don?t graduate consider yourself an orphan.? Kioshi eyes widened in his head ?You can?t be serious? he said to his father is disbelief only to be meet with silence.

?I?ll show you?? he mumbled with tears forming in his eyes ?I?ll become a seated officer and not only prove you wrong, but show you up in every way possible.?
End_

"Are you the new division recruit?" Kioshi snapped out of his daze to see the face of a very young and pretty red haired girl. "Yes, I'm Kioshi...is there something I can do for you?" The young girl simply smiled as she mentioned she'd been looking all over the place for him. She reached into her back pocket pulling out a letter and giving it to him and then left on her way. Kioshi opened and began to scan the note "I'm just now recovering from a hollow attack, and they're sending me on a a mission already?" All he could do was sigh and back track through the barracks to prepare for his departure.

_Couple Hours Later_
"My partner is two hours late! What's keep him/her so long?" Kioshi wondered as he stood impatiently by the world gate.

_"Let's go my little doggies, getty up!"_ A voice yelled in the distance. Kioshi squinched his eyes to make out the apporaching figure. _"HAHAHA YEA! LET'S GOOOO!"_ The voice continued to scream as the figure came closer and closer toward Kioshi. From what he could make out it seemed she was riding on something...a horse maybe? _"No, are there even horses here of all places?"_ What ever the person was riding it was bucking as their arm flailed in the air as before they came to a complete stop in front of Kioshi.

"Thanks for the ride guys. I didn't think you'd actually do it!"

"No problem, we'd do anything for you Fumiko!" The two boys said getting up off their hands and kness to walk away. 

"....I should have figured it was you Fumiko." She snapped her around at the call of her name. "...Kioshi, your my partner? Hahaha see  I told you we'd be seeing each other more than we thought. So my partner are you ready to go?" Kioshi lifted the bag he had off the ground and went to stand next to Fumiko as he stared at the gate. "I'm ready when you are."

Those were all the words Fumiko needed to here as she walked with Kioshi in tow through the world gate.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Helena opened her mouth to saying something in response to the fairy hollow's words, but Lenore suddenly put her hand over Helena's mouth. Helena's eyes darted straight at Lenore. Helena watched as Lenore looked up at Dr.Gillian and the fairy.
> 
> "Please hold on for a moment, I need to have a brief talk with Helena here," Lenore said as she smiled at the two. Lenroe then pulled Helena over to a nearby tree.
> 
> ...



"That's right! You should know your place little hollow!" Joryoku huffed. "BWAHAHAHAHA! It's such a lively little place down here isn't it?! I feel a sudden hunger! an urge to feast! Have you had gillian yet!? oh, i doubt you would~ Bwahahahah! I'm a knight~ I protect~ my kingdom~" He nodded, acting more crazed then usual. "There is a certain unique taste to gillian, It's a powerful taste, you can truly feel the spirit energy grow in your body when you consume it! yet, No ordinary hollow can kill one by itself! Perhaps we should feast on one together~ i can kill two and leave one for my babies.., oh... mama's so happy..." Hos eyes started to tear up.


 With Akira-Akuma Training session-

?He who makes a beast out of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man.? Akuma commented. ?W..what?? Akira huffed, his hands were bloodied and his body bruised. ?It?s an old saying, the original is better, something about demon, Who whom becomes a demon rids themselves of the pains of man?, or something like that.? He rubbed the back of his head. ?It?s a phrase that means, something like.. If you harden your heart and become a beast you can overcome the emotions that harm you.? 

Akira still only blinked. ?Urgh.. I?m trying to be deep here asshole! I?m telling you.. I became a beast to deal with my own emotions.? He slung the club over his shoulder. ?I didn?t WANT to be this way, The world made me this way. It forced me to become a monster in order to deal with dangers of life. Thus, the reason you?re failing now is because your too soft! Get rid of the chocolate; rid yourself of your trusting nature and sweetness.? 

?A hollow isn?t kind! It?s a beast a monster! To best a demon you must become a demon! Rid yourself of petty emotions that mean nothing in battle! Fight with instinct and drive! Fight with no fear! Emotions affect your powers, Anger and fear dull the blade! Or well, paws in your case.? He coughed. ?There is nothing in this world that is not affected by emotion! Emotions are weakness!? He turned his back on Akira.

?I?ll give you a short break from training, Work on some meditation and bring your spirit back up.? He tossed a sack of beef jerky over to Akira. ?Don?t bitch about the food either! It?s all I?ve got so deal with it!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 7, 2010)

Sujiro Hogo had his bag strapped over his shoulder, he was just walking home from elementary school, and he sighed a little bit. His tall height never really bothered him much, as far as matters for home life or walking around were concerned, in most cases, however in very few cases his tall height actually did bother him, and that was when people tried to take advantage of his kind nature by attempting to gang up on him, or like the case he was in now, where many girls tried to hit on him because of his immense size, and good looks. He was far too kind to simply throw them off of him, however he also realized that they only did this because they didn't realize how old he really was.


"Ooh~~ such a sexy guy, what's a guy like you doing out here all by 
yourself?" The girl currently had him pinned to the wall, her upper body pressed against his, and he'd decided that her type was the worst type to be around, as they made him the most nervous. "Well, I.. err.. I was just on my way home from school." The girl's eyes lit up at his shyness, "Really? What school do ya go to?!" He looked down a little bit, "Karakura Elementary School.." She blinked a little bit, and stumbled backwards slightly from the shock, "Haaah?! Elementary School?! How old are you?!"

Hogo continued to look down, embarrassment showing on his face, "I'm.. err.. 12 years old." The girl's face became blue, as she looked at him in complete astonishment, "T-twelve years old?!" Hogo nodded a little bit, "Wh-what the hell?! You some kinda freak or somethin'?!" Hogo sighed a little bit, 

"No, I entered puberty at an abnormally large age, and had an abnormal growth spurt.." The girl laughed a little bit, still trying to comprehend the situation, "Geez, you're somethin' else, a guy like you could probably easily beat the crap out of people, but you don't, man, you are a freak." She stormed off, grumbling about how she nearly molested a kid. Hogo sighed, and continued along his way, he was headed towards his favorite area in the park, which was secluded, and away from everyone else, so he can think clearly about the events that happened at school today.​


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena clenched her fist as she tried to hold back her anger towards the fairy hollow. The fairy hollow was definitly going to be added to her kill list. Helena then listened as Dr.Gillian talked about his hunger and what not. 

Helena smiled as he went on about it. Good! Hopefully whatever gillian they'd find would have a league of hollow minions; so then she could have a "healthy" outlet for her current anger.

*The Park*

Mira sat over by a tree as she watched Kyohei and Toshiro train. It was intresting to watch and also a good oppourtunity for her to observe Toshiro's fighting style. As she watched she had one of her earphones in one of her ears. For some reason listening to music helped her stay calm as she waited for her turn.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2010)

Special Crimes Unit- Karakura PD-

  ?Alright! We have confirmed that there is a group of Terrorists hiding out in Karakura! They are made up of college age students who have decided to go to the extremes in order to destroy the current Japanese government! They call themselves the Kamikaze?s so be careful! They are known to be heavily armed, At least three members have confirmed connections to the military via their family and we suspect they?ve stolen some of their family?s weapons!? Hottotanki Josei, The fiery Blue haired vixen of the S.C.U. 

  Despite her attitude and her wild appearance she is a very dependable officer. However, she is quick to insult, put down and file suit against any man in the division. The only one she?s showed mild friendship with is the new recruit Shino Kajitsu. ?Shino! Since we?ve been partnered up now I?m going to have you take Blue squad around the back of the building, I?ll Take Alpha squad to the front, Red Squad and Zetta Squad will attack form the roof and the left garage entrance respectively.? The men all nod. 

  ?There?s no time to go through a run down of the plan in great detail! You all had your training and should know how to handle the situation! These men are dangerous and more then likely armed, we suspect they are the ones who blew up the school. Radio and Internet chatter only heightens our suspicions and we can confirm it if we capture these man alive! Do you understand me boys!?? ?Ma?am Yes Ma?am!? The men salute. ?Alright! Alpha team you?re with me! Blue team goes with Shino! Red Squad, Dax is your man and Zetta Squad follows Konnan!? The teams nod. ?Alright! SPREAD OUT AND COME BACK ALIVE!?

  With that order the men flood out of the building they were in and all rush across the street to the suspects building. They remain quiet and move quickly, armed in full body armor and stacked to the teeth with ammo. Shino himself was armed with a tactical sub machine gun; he could fire off about 10 rounds in one shot and could hold about 52 bullets. ?Alright.? Shino whispers as he reaches the side of the building and pressed his back flat against the wall. Slowly peaking over he looks for any of their targets. He holds up his hand and signals all clear.

  The men nod and follow Shino as he turns the corner; they keep close to the building and approach the backdoor, four men line up on each side as Shino takes the center and raises his gun. ?3.? He holds up his hand. ?2? Dropping a finger. ?1? He prepares for the entrance, ?0? Taking a quick step back and raising his leg he kicks the door in and moves his gun into position. ?Clear.? He says silently the men all nod. ?Don?t get cocky over there newbie!? Josei?s voice comes over their radios. ?I?m not, Don?t worry, We?ll be safe.? The men nod and follow shino as he enters the building., 

  ?Zetta Squad, Blue Squad.? The voice came over the radio. ?Blue squad, go.? Shino answered. ?What?s your 20?? Konnan asked. ?Rear Interior, Stair case.? He responds quickly. ?10-4, heading to your location, No available paths here.? Shino nodded. ?10-4 Zetta Squad, we?ll await your arrival.? Shino clicked off the radio and looked around. Two path ways to the right and left, A single stair case. Red Squad?s coming from the top, Alpha from the front. Zetta will be joining up with his group. 

  ?I wonder, Why is it no one?s run into anything yet.? He thought to himself. ?Where are they hiding out.? Suddenly, the radio?s began to screech and let out an awful sound. ?THIS IS ZETTA SQUAD! 10-38! 10-38!? With that the radio cut out. ?Damn it! TO ALL SQUADS! THIS IS BLUE TEAM! WE?RE HEADING TO ZETTA SQUADS LOCATION!? Shino rushes off. ?WAIT! BLUE SQUAD HOLD POSITION! DO YOU READ ME!? THIS IS ALPHA SQUAD LEADER! HOLD POSITION!? Josei shouts.

  ?Uhh.. this? this is Blue squad? Shino ran off and threw his earpiece on the ground.? One of the members shouts. ?WHY DIDN?Y YOU IDIOTS STOP HIM!?? Josei shouts. ?You told us to hold position!!!? Josei grumbled. ?Alright, I?m heading to the garage.? She looked back at her squad. ?ALL SQUADS CONTINUE OPERATION! I?m going to go save the idiot!? She grumbled and rushed off. ?10-3 Alpha leader!? the men shout and continue to invade the building. ?You bastard? Don?t you dare do what I think your doing!? Josei huffed as she charged down a hallway, gun drawn and ready to fire.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 8, 2010)

-Ryu-

Ryu sat down, with the book again, he sighed deeply and put it saide and thought back again to the events before his brother disappered...

Ryu watched his brother praticing his bow on some moving targets, that where natural but he didn't aim to kill just barely miss them. "Why do you never kill your targets? Whats the point of not killing them if your aimming for them."
"Sometimes, killing just causes more issues to arise, are people's history should be more than enough proof of that. No one can blame the Shinigami for what they did."
"What?! You cant be serious afte-"
"Shinigami clearly never intended on causing harm to us without good reason. We killed more hollow than we should of and upset the balance of nature. Balance is everything Ryu. Without it, the world would cease to exsist or be severly damaged. Take the human race for example, they drain the world of resources and as a result life dies out. Eventully, this will also causes humans to die out ecause their is no longer a balance."
"I... guess."Ryu said still not sure about that idea. He watched his brother as eight spirit arrows dropped around him before being asorbed into his bow nd being fired. It causes a small aura of lightning to appear the area it hit causing some damage but yet again, he aimmed for no life.
"I hope one day you'll learn to respect all life, even hollows. It would bother me to know you would discover that lesson the hard way."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 8, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro smirked a little bit, and blocked the incoming wrench with his sword, rather easily mind you, however he was surprised to see he couldn't cut it in half. "How very interesting, so this is about your mother?" Toshiro smirked, he was curious to wonder where Kyohei was here, and jumped back a little ways, he was still in Shikai form, which was a surprise for him, he didn't think he'd be able to handle that kind of energy so easily, he shrugged off the thought though, "I'm very sorry if it sounded that way, please accept my apology." Toshiro looked at the wrench, and noticed that it was starting to glow red, a sign that the temperature was growing within the wrench, to a point of boiling, "Interesting, so that's your ability?" He could see Kyohei looking at him with a confused face now.
> 
> "Apparently, you have the ability to control the energy of certain objects, increasing or decreasing it's temperature, in otherwords, you control whether or not an object boils or melts." He points to the wrench in Kyohei's hand, "What's even more interesting, is that despite the fact that you've raised the temperature of that wrench beyond normal limits, it doesn't seem to effect you at all." Toshiro tilted his head slightly, "A very interesting and useful ability indeed." Toshiro nodded, holding his Zanpaktou out at his side, "So, what else can you do? That can't just be the extent of your ability, I've seen you make cars move, surely you can perform something of that equivalent, right?" Toshiro looked around, "We're in a park after all," he looked back at Kyohei, "Come on, do something interesting, use anything around here, a park bench, a tree, anything that you can harness energy from, let's see what you can do with it." Toshiro smirked, awaiting Kyohei's response, expecting an interesting one.



*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei became annoyed, seeing the wrench knocked away so easily, "fucker..." The boy didn't really care for his apology, just wanted to beat the hell out of him is all, but before he would attack again, Toshiro said something a little interesting. The shinigami explained  something about his mother, he brushed it off. Though when he heard that the wrench was heating up and turning red, he quickly dropped it, letting it burn through the ground, "what the hell!?" Kyohei busted out yelling as soon enough the heating of the wrench stopped with it slightly being melted.

He listened well to what Toshiro had to say for once, but still not liking it though. The shinigami explained about what he saw from his powers and what it could do, "don't think that your all that because you found that out, Reaper-Asshole!" Kyohei looked at the wrench of the ground and then looked back, a little interested in this, "hmph." The teen gave an ugly look at the swordsmen before him and pointed his finger at him, "Normally I would do shit for you, but since your obviously wishing for a death I gladly do it!" Kyohei slid his right hand into his pocket and walked over near Mira who had headphones on, "If you can hear me fire-bitch, then listen well...; sorry, but after this I don't think he'll be training with any for a long time!"

After that he bent down and grabbed a twig that fell from a tree branch. He looked around the branch, examining it, "seems like a regular shitty twig to me." Kyohei returned to Toshiro with a cold glare and held the twig towards him, "open your fucking ears, Reaper-Asshole. Since you were so stupid to tell me about this dumb power, I'll test it out on you! Heres the plan, I'll just heat this thing up to the point that it'll burn right through that shitty knife! And...you come next...or....I might let you live...if you take me to this Soul Society place! He held his twig up high and prepared to battle, "Shitty power, go!"......Nothing happened, he simply stood their after awhile with a pretty pissed off expression.

"Dammit, why won't this stupid thing work!", he looked down at his hand and punched a tree, putting a few scratches on him. After that the teen realized something, _what the hell am I doing!? I'm suppose to be good now, just as I promised my mother, but look at me threatening to kill him. I really am an idiot, huh?! Sorry Ma!"_ Immediately energy began radiating into the twig, but Kyohei did not notice. Calming himself down, the student looked at Toshiro, rather annoyed, "okay, jackass. Maybe I won't kill you, but you will take me-" Before he could finish the twig grew in size rapidly and shot out forward, the direction of the shinigami, "The Hell!?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> Kyohei became annoyed, seeing the wrench knocked away so easily, "fucker..." The boy didn't really care for his apology, just wanted to beat the hell out of him is all, but before he would attack again, Toshiro said something a little interesting. The shinigami explained something about his mother, he brushed it off. Though when he heard that the wrench was heating up and turning red, he quickly dropped it, letting it burn through the ground, "what the hell!?" Kyohei busted out yelling as soon enough the heating of the wrench stopped with it slightly being melted.
> 
> ...




Toshiro smirked a little bit, and watched as the grown twig shot towards him, he held up his sword, and raised his Reiatsu a little bit, "You were saying something about me having a death wish?" He cut down through the grown twig, slicing it in half with little effort, and smirked at Kyohei, then charged forward with his full speed, which would be little more than a blinding flash to him right now, and he skidded to a stop right in front of him, holding his sword up in the air, "If this were a life or death situation, you would be dead right now." Toshiro lowered his Zanpaktou, placing it at his side, "At least you cut out the nice guy act," Toshiro smirked at Kyohei's sudden look of surprise, "What, you thought I didn't notice? I'm not a mind reader, but I'm a very perceptive person."

Toshiro sighed slightly, and got down on knee, his hand off his sword, and placed on his chest, "My deepest apologies to you, for saying what I had about your mother, but I needed to bring your power out, to see exactly what it was, and when I was able to perceive that you were acting nice for some reason, I knew that was the only way to draw it out." Toshiro got back up onto his feet, and slung his Zanpaktou over his shoulder, facing away from Kyohei, "The truth is, I don't know where your mother is in Soul Society right now, and.." Toshiro closed his eyes again, "I don't know if you'll find her when you go there eventually." Toshiro looked at the sky, "Rukongai is made up of 80 districts, District 1 being the most orderly and law abiding, District 80 being the most ruthless district, where most of the criminals or animalistic people live." Toshiro closed his eyes, "I was born in district 79, one district away from the worst." Toshiro turned to Kyohei, "We can always hope though, that she was born in one of the better districts, right?" Toshiro turned his attention away from Kyohei, and looked directly at Mira, "Our work here is done, you know what your power is now, it's up to you whether you want to practice it or not," Toshiro turned his attention back to Kyohei one last time, "consider this though, you didn't come here because you wanted to, you were drawn here for some reason." Toshiro sighed, "I don't know what's going to happen in the future, but I have a bad feeling about it. A guy like you, I could use your help." Toshiro nodded at Kyohei, then turned his attention back to Mira, "Now then, time for the last one, correct?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan sighed, rubbing his head. He was tired already, he'd have to recover a lot of Reiatsu to be good for this evening's training. But the priority was in looking after the others.
> 
> Ignoring Kyohei's outbursts, he walked over to him and squatted down before the younger teen.
> 
> ...



Ryan opened his eyes from the brief nap he had fallen into. He leaned forward, just in time to catch Toshiro's explanation of Kyohei's ability.

"Interesting," he commented. Reaching down, he plucked a twig off of the ground, and charged it with his Reiatsu. A leaf appeared near the end of it. A moment later, with further charging, he managed to bloom it into a leafy branch. He'd improved.

"Mira," Ryan looked up, seeing her watching the fight a little way away, "How're you holding up?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 8, 2010)

Mira noticed that Ryan has woken up from his nap. He then asked her how she was holding up. Mira glanced over at Ryan with a gentle smile.

"I'm holding up alight. I just hope I'll do as well as you two," she said to him. Mira then turned her attention back to the fight that was going on. It was interesting to watch. She could tell just by Kyohei's mannerisms that he was possibly letting his anger gt the best of him.

Mira listened as Toshiro talked about the Rukongai districts. It did sound quite interesting. Mira stood up as Toshiro addressed that it was her turn now. She walked over near to were he was and first bowed to him to show respect. 

"I'm ready sir," she said in a polite, respectful manner. Mira was ready for what Toshiro had to dish out to her. She then took a strong and subtle fighting stance.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira noticed that Ryan has woken up from his nap. He then asked her how she was holding up. Mira glanced over at Ryan with a gentle smile.
> 
> "I'm holding up alight. I just hope I'll do as well as you two," she said to him. Mira then turned her attention back to the fight that was going on. It was interesting to watch. She could tell just by Kyohei's mannerisms that he was possibly letting his anger gt the best of him.
> 
> ...




Toshiro looked at Mira as she and Ryan conversed for a short while, and he watched as she walked forward, and watcher her bow, 'Well, at least she's more polite than the other two.' Toshiro bowed in return as a sign of respect, even though he could have just simply stood there, and not done anything, he placed his sword in front of him, and thought back to about her powers, how they were brought out as fire, and how she brought them out once before. Toshiro nodded a little bit, since she was likely to be longer in range, he would use a low level Kidou spell.


Toshiro held out his hand, "Alright, I'm going to use a Hadou spell, I want you to counter with your ability, note that if you can't bring it up though, you'll likely get injured, not to worry though, I can easily heal it." Toshiro nodded a little bit, pointing his finger out now, "Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages, Hadou #4, Byakurai!" A blast of Lightning shot out of his hand, heading straight for Mira, 'Remember how you brought it out, if you don't, I can't guarantee how badly this will hurt or not.' Toshiro thought to himself, feeling slightly guilty for going against his code to not attack a girl, unless she was the enemy in a life or death situation.​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ho, little firecat." The giant Hollow spun a massive stone pole, carved into an axe at each end, above its head. "To pass through this territory is to enter a new world. You must earn your place before me."
> 
> "You will step aside," R?n snarled, staring up at her opponent. There was an odd presence to him, it almost commanded her to speak. Drawing up wells of what human remained. V?li looked at her in surprise, used to not hearing her voice.
> 
> ...



The very first Hollow to rush her was beneath her. R?n slammed a flaming paw right into its mask, fire exploding out of its body from where she injected it. V?li, a little way behind her, was hopping from side to side, dodging the swings of a large ape Hollow. When it reached out to crush him, he curled into a ball, spines out, and impaled the Hollow's hand. It screamed, shaking him about and trying to throw him off. V?li timed his release, and went crashing spikes first into the Hollows head. A spike went straight through its mask and dropped it.

"The outer limits are too weak for us," R?n smirked. She was more and more talkative, as she approached her higher power. "We're going in further." V?li nodded and followed after her.

Small scuffles and individual strong Hollow existed on the outer regions. In the depths of these fields, masses of Hollows clawed and bit one another, fighting their way up through a scrum. Protogillian, masses of Hollow interlocked by their own Reiatsu, were common. A fight between two Hollow would quickly bloom into a greater battle between hundreds.

R?n stared down a flaming dog, who barked at her, demanding she turned back. She smiled and lunged at him, their fiery auras baking the sand beneath their feet.

The two rolled about, as a large bird set its eyes on V?li and dived. He raised his spikes, ready to counterattack.

Inside these fields, all was battle.

~~~

"I'm just saying she should have been taken back to Seireitei and left there. Why are we looking after a Shinigami?"

"Did you plan on saying no to Garksa? No, I didn't think so."

"I'm just saying, we'll be stuck with her for another day at least. What happens if Lavida shows up? How're we going to hide her?"

"You forgot," Isis groaned, standing up, feeling her body shake, "How fast Shinigami heal."

"Or how stubborn they are," one of the two men commented.

"Yeah, I don't stop for anything," Isis smirked.

"Explains how you got your gut cut open," he replied. Isis didn't respond to that one.

"Garksa wants you out back once you're up," the other man stuck a thumb over his shoulder. "That way."

Isis nodded, picked up her Zanpakutō and passed them both by. One had a faint Reiatsu aura, he was probably the one who had helped heal her up. She was bandaged like a mummy, but she also knew some of her injuries had been healed through Kidou. She sent some Reiatsu through the wounds to hurry their recovery. Stepping out into the sunlight, she blinked for a few moments, before a shadow fell over her.

The giant man from before stood over her, looking down with a unfeeling look on his face.

Isis tried to gather her words, before looking dejected. "Sorry," she muttered, "I lost."

"You underestimated him," the giant shook his head. "You are strong, but overconfident."

Isis couldn't reply, she was in the wrong here. And she knew it. If she'd just called for the backup she wouldn't have been in this situation.

Garksa wandered over to a large crate set in the middle of the outdoor region. From it, he withdrew a massive waraxe, setting it across his shoulders. "Shinigami, draw your weapon."

Isis started. She was barely able to bring her Zanpakutō out before he had swung his axe down. And the force on her as she blocked it was the most she had ever felt. He was stronger than her. By a lot.

"Wh---what the hell?" She gasped, stepping back and trying to avoid taking another direct hit form the weapon, "What are you?"

The man coldly stepped forward, swinging the axe once more. "The same as you."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 8, 2010)

Mira listened as Toshiro instructed her to counter his hadou spell. She let out a deep breath as she prepared herself for it. Mira watched as Toshiro fired off lightning from his hand. She had to think quick of what to do otherwise it wouldn't end well for her.

Mira quickly jumped down to the ground as she managed to summon up a small wall of fire to try and either block or absorb the lightning. The wall somehow worked for her as she got up onto to one knee and did her best to redirect the fire at Toshiro. 

She really was surprised how this was going for her. It did feel sort of natural, though at the same time unnatural. Mira then got back up onto her feet as she waited for what was going to come back. As she waited she was coming up with solutions in her mind for what Toshiro was going to do next.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira listened as Toshiro instructed her to counter his hadou spell. She let out a deep breath as she prepared herself for it. Mira watched as Toshiro fired off lightning from his hand. She had to think quick of what to do otherwise it wouldn't end well for her.
> 
> Mira quickly jumped down to the ground as she managed to summon up a small wall of fire to try and either block or absorb the lightning. The wall somehow worked for her as she got up onto to one knee and did her best to redirect the fire at Toshiro.
> 
> She really was surprised how this was going for her. It did feel sort of natural, though at the same time unnatural. Mira then got back up onto her feet as she waited for what was going to come back. As she waited she was coming up with solutions in her mind for what Toshiro was going to do next.



Toshiro raised a brow a little bit, as she jumped down to the ground, he watched as she summoned a wall of fire, which managed to block his Hadou, and Toshiro sighed a little with relief, 'Good, she knows how to do it, now then, let's see how far the extent of her power goes.' Toshiro nodded at Mira, "Very good, now then, the one thing to keep in mind in any battle, is your surrounding environment, you need to look for materials that can help you enhance your ability, and make it even more deadly than it was before." Toshiro waited for Mira to come up with a plan for how to make her next move, then decided to make his own move.



"This next ability will be stronger than the last, I can't guarantee you will get out of it unscathed, it's the strongest ability I have," Toshiro looked around, and jumped up into the air, cutting off two branches from a tree, and throwing them at Mira, watching them land at her feet, "Wood is a good match for Fire, those are the materials you have to work with," Toshiro nodded, "Heed my warning well, this next ability will use up a decent chunk of my Reiatsu pool, so you can guess how strong it will be just like that." 

Toshiro smiled a little bit, "Although knowing you, you'll find a way to reduce the damage to a minimal amount." Toshiro held his hand out in front of him, "Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Scorching heat and disorder, evolve the transposition of the southern sea barrier, Hadou #31, Shakkahou!" A red burst of flame came out of Toshiro's hand, and began heading straight towards Mira, with much more force behind it than the Lightning, though Toshiro had become visibly weakened by using it.​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei becomes surprised when he notices Toshiro cut the tree in half, "lucky move!" The teen picks up a rock and prepares to throw it, but the shinigami moved quickly near him and held is sword,"tsk, talk about a disappointment. I would have thought that you reaper-assholes were so powerful that I wouldn't be able to see you, but it turns out your more bark than a fuck-up like me." His opponent then announced his victory, which Kyohei didn't care much about, "fine, your up flame head. Before he leaves, Toshiro tells him about Rokungai, which begins to trouble him, _god dammit, even in death shes in danger!_ The teen clenched his fist in anger as he walked past Mira, "better beat his ass, fire bitch." 

He spoke to her in a low, a little annoyed that Toshiro was keeping secrets from him, _what else did that jackass not tell me!?_ He pondered to himself as he tossed the old sucker in his mouth away into a bush nearby. Kyohei leaned against a tree next to where Ryan was sitting and looked down, noticing he had some sort of plant in his hand. The sight of it reminds him of the flowers that those annoying girls have him and pisses him off, "annoying shit!" Kyohei snatched the plant from Ryan's hand and broke in half with his thumb, "still pissed off..."

Kyohei the tosses the plant to the ground and begins stomping it. After that he waits a few seconds and then speaks, "that didn't do a damn thing! He places a new sucker in his mouth and folds his arms, looking at the two battle, "that fire-bitch better win!"
He was still pretty annoyed, but got a little pleased when he saw Mira block his attack, "How do you like that Reaper-Asshole?! Now who's weaker than a girl!?" Kyohei yelled out, he didn't care if he actually was weaker than a girl he just wanted make sure he lost. Soon he witnessed Toshiro shoot out another magical attack, but this one was stronger, he could feel it, "Lying bastard! Saying hes going to go easy! Fire-Bitch, don't let that shit take you out!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wsjk3swygg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Going Down?

  Shino huffs as he charges down the hallway heading for the garage exit. ?Come on Zetta squad... Come on?? He thought to himself, every intersection he stop sand checks the hallways before rushing forward. With a quick turn down the next hallways he?s caught off guard by a young college student, he looked like he was from Karakura  U. ?Hey man! It?s dangerous-? the student quickly draws a revolver from his side and fires two shots. Shino ducks behind the corner and checks his gun.

  ?Alright, turning off semi-auto.? He flipped a switch on his riffle and turned the corner, crouching quickly and firing off two shots, one to the chest and one to the stomach. ?Target neutralized.? He stood and quickly rushed down the hallway. ?Damn it! Kojiro!? two more students?s rushed out the doorway. ?YOU BASTARD!? They both raised their weapons, Blam! Blam! One shot to the head brought them both down. ?Two more targets taken care of.? He turned down the door they?d come from. 



  ?YOU BITCH!? two student?s fire AK?s at Josei. ?LEARN TO SHOOT!? the woman leaped into the air, pulling two pistols from side arm holsters and firing two shots into their heads, landing nimbly on the ground. ?Don?t fuck with a pro!? She left them the final mocking statement as she charged towards the garage. ?Damn it Shino! Why did you rush off to help them!!!? He clenched her fists around the gun, making sure not to squeeze the trigger. ?I?ll beat your ass for this one! I PROMISE!?


  ?Sector cleared.? Shino stood against a wall, seven more bodies lay on the floor and he turned a corner, there was a single door ?Garage Entrance? He nodded. ?Alright, that?s where Zetta team is!? He rushed towards the door and gave it a quick look over. ?Doesn?t appear to be trapped.? Turning the handle he found the door was locked. ?Not going to stop me punks.? He smirked and stepped back, firing four shots at the doors lock and breaking the handle off. ?Here we go!? With one strong kick he knocked the door open.

  ?You guys here?? He held out his rifle and stepped forward slowly. ?U..urgh?? Shin heard the grunt and rushed down the steps to the main parking area. What he found though, was a blood bath. The leader of Zetta squad was hit the hardest and only one squad member seemed to be moving. ?What happened!?? Shino threw off his helmet and rushed over to the S.C.U member. ?A?ambush?. Thirty..guys? loaded..guns to the teeth..? He coughed. ?Good shots?said something.. moving to the plan ahead?? Shino nodded. ?Alright, Wait here, I?ll radio for help!? As shino went to run off his collar was grabbed.

  ?You idiot? We?re..done! Get? Get the assholes? Get em..good!? He coughed, his grip tightening. ?Get..em good!? His breathing became sporadic quickly and he started to cough violently, for a few moments he spat up blood in great pain. Then loosened his grip and fell backward. ?D..damn it!? Shino clenched his fist and rushed towards the stairs. ?I can?t let them get away with this!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]dcCqGwY1kDk[/YOUTUBE]




Hogo was still walking along, he was a good deal away from the park still, and he still had his bag slapped over his shoulder, 'I'd forgotten just how long the park was.' Hogo continued walking, as he was about to turn a corner to take his usual short cut, he noticed that there were a bunch of police, and even some SWAT vehicles around, ?Oh.. well I guess... that's not a good way to go today.? Hogo scratched his head, unsure of what to do now. His shortcut usually enabled him to get to the park ten minutes faster than usual, but he'd have to take the long way around, there was no point in getting involved with business that wasn't his own.

Hogo turned, and headed in the opposite directions, but he soon heard gun shots, despite the fact that they were slightly far away, and took off running in the opposite direction, it was one thing to get ganged up on by a bunch of people, but to get caught in the crossfire of a police raid was an entirely different situation altogether, after he got about 3 blocks away, he leaned against a wall, and took a moment to catch his breath, ?I'm always finding bad things going on..? After a few minutes of resting, Hogo resumed on his pathway, making a right turn, and crossing the street after the hand signal gave him the okay sign to do so. Hogo sighed a little bit, today was turning out to be a not so great day, first he had to endure some jokes at school, then he got hit on by a girl, and now he'd almost gotten caught up in a police raid, ?What did I do to deserve such bad luck??

Before Hogo could muse to himself any further, a voice called out to him, ?Ah, Hogo-kun!? Hogo tilted his head up, to see his friend Isawaka across the street, he was the owner of a cafe that wasn't horribly popular, but made enough funds to keep itself going. He crossed the street again, ?Hello, Isawaka-san, how are you today?? The older man laughed heartily, ?I'm just fine, please come in, have a seat.? Hogo nodded, and walked into the Cafe, it was a classy looking Cafe, it had all the finer parts one would expect an exquisite Cafe to have, despite the fact that there wasn't a whole lot of customers who came in, he was one of their favorites, he always made it a point to drop by at least once every two days, and sometimes every day out of the week.

?Can I get you something to drink?? Isawaka asked his long time friend, and Hogo nodded a little bit, ?A sweetened tea will be fine.? The older man nodded, and left to go fix his drink. Hogo sat his bag down beside him, he was surprised to see that the place was empty for a change. Usually there was at least one or two people inside the Cafe. He continued to muse to himself about the fact that there was no one in it, til his drink was placed down in front of him. ?Arigatou, Isawaka-san.? Isawaka nodded at him, ?I figured you would want something to drink before you headed over to the park.? Hogo nodded, and took a sip of the tea, Isawaka always gave him free drinks, and sometimes even gave him free food, but he wasn't hungry right now. Hogo looked outside, and sighed a little bit, thinking back to the dream he had last night, he was being attacked by a monster, though he couldn't make out the form clearly, it was chasing him down the street, and the last thing he remembered was the most about to swallow him alive, he sighed a little bit, resting his head on the table, 'That was a pretty odd nightmare, I've never had one like that before.' Hogo closed his eyes, as he mused over the dream he had last night, he wouldn't be able to stay here for long, he needed to get to the park, otherwise someone might preoccupy his spot.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2010)

~ American Midwest ~ 

The lizard Hollows surround the coiled form of Reno as he hissed in warning. A warning that fell on deft ears it seems as the lizard pack slowly closed the circle that they had formed around their enemy. Renos tongue flicked back and forth as he hunted the air for the faintest of scents, subtle movements of his enemies that the eyes might not be able to pick up on. And there it was amiss all the chaos all the disorder the faint yet pungent scent of what lied beneath. Seemed this wasnt these lizards first corral. Then with an ever so slight gesture of the alpha Hollow's head the bushes in the surrounding areas just barely rustled as if blown by a gentle breeze. That is when the attack came. Not from the front or the back. But from the bushes to both sides.

But that little bit of movement form the brush. The slight nod of the lizard Hollows head. The faint traces of scent in the air. All this playing as one was all Reno needed to act and as the attacks came he too went into action. The leaves under Renos scaly  body rustles ever so slightly as he used the energy in his coiled state to spring toward his left. His long cylindrical body sails though the air and arcs over the lizard Hollow that was charging him form that side. As Reno lands, with more of a splat then a thud,  his body begins to twist and distort. Then from the formless blackness a long hairy arm shoots out. Its large powerful hand wraps around the very end of the lizards tail. The lizard hisses in pain as it feels part of its tail break. Then with a yank Renos pulls the small Hollow toward him as his body finishes taking the form of a large ape.  The lizards eyes bulge as it sees what has it.

As if he were climbing a tree Renos hands rode up the lizards body as it is quickly dragged toward him.  Then with a roar of dominance Reno wraps his hands around the lizards mask prying his fingers into the mouths opening.  Then with a low growl he begins to pull his hands apart slowly opening the lizards mouth. The lizard struggles against Reno as its body thrashes about kicking up dirt and dead leaves. The muscles under Renos salt and pepper fur tense and relax causing a rippling effect as he exerts his brutish strength. Then suddenly the lizards jaw slips as the poor creature tires and with a sickening pop it dies a painful death as its moth is ripped open. A tearing sound that makes the rest of the lizard pack shudder is heard as the tear proceeds down the length of the lizard's neck. Renos glossy yellow eyes fall dull as he drops the lizard with a sigh like a child now tired with the toy they just broke.

Sweat visibly form on the lead Lizards mask as he tries to make out what just happened. Its low intelligence couldnt quit grasp that a large snake was now a large gorilla. Reno blankly looks back at them as they look at him. He would be content with his second kill if they ran. The lead lizards head twist to the side as the thought of self preservation briefly ran though his primitive mind. But the pack was hungry and they allowed that hunger to override and rational thought that might have formed. With a low his another of the warrior lizards charges forward to Renos amusement. What tactical tinking these beast had went out the window when Reno killed the larger warrior reptile as this one charged in head on. Reno reacts like the brute he was and when the lizard came within a arms reach he quickly rotates his arm up and around his shoulder. Then with a quick succession of pops his massive fist slams down onto the lizards skull driving it head first into the ground. 

The force of the blow was so excessive that the lizards head explodes like a tomato being hit with a hammer. The sight of another comrade dying sets off a frenzy in the lizards as they all start to charge in hissing a screeching. Pounding his chest Reno thunders into a charge. Nearing the first of the smaller Hollow Reno lashes out with his hand as his body shifts and morphs. Out of his ape like fingers dark black claws sprout and slam down on the spine of a lizard in mid-air. The creature doesnt even have a chance to scream as it is cleaved in twain. Renos clawed hand digs into the ground as his body doubles over. Then with a twist and spinning motion he launches himself into another attack focused on another airborne lizard. Dirt under Renos feet picks up as he spins in place. As he comes back around he lashes out with his claws and catches the lizard in the mouth. His hands run the length of the creatures body as its blood paints Renos fur a crimson hue. A hiss that was drawing close causes Renos pointed ears to perk up another of the warrior lizards was in a deep charge. 

Reno whips around raising his tail so that it would be level with the attacking creature. Reno then forces Reiatsu down the length of his tail. A edging sound can be heard on a low frequency as Renos fur stiffens and then sharpens. The lizard instinctively bites down on the tail as it comes within range. It soon realizes that, that was a mistake as its mouth is filleted. It hisses in annoyance which frees Renos tail allowing it to shred the lizards body to ribbons. It falls to the ground with a lifeless thud as Reno brings himself back around.  The dust form the onslaught starts to settle allowing a form hunched close to the ground to be seen.  Glowing blue eyes pierce through the dust as a chatter of fright falls though the remaining pack. 

When the dust finally settles a bipedal wolf can be seen. Its long white fur gently flowed in the light breeze. Foam frothed at the corners of its mouth as drool seeped from between his lips. The roman numeral thirteen in the dead center of his mask pulsated between a dark red and black showing a sea of anger just below the surface. Reno then allows a low long menacing growl to filter though his rage and escape from the core of his throat. Four down, four to go. 

~ The Soul Society, Academy Sparing Facility ~ 

Marcus grin beams as he allows his weapon to fall. Anthony in his blind charge doesnt notice this as his feet thunder across the mat. Stepping to the side Marcus lashes out with both hands and grabs Anthony by the wrist. The sound of Marcus grasp synching up on  his flesh breaks Anthonys rage. But the realization he had made a mistake came far too late as he is disarmed. Then with a pivoting motion Marcus pulls Anthony up and over his left shoulder. Moments later Anthony crashes down with a crumpling thud. Far from being done Marcus doesnt relinquish his grip but pushes his assault on.  Dropping  down on his back Marcus clamps his legs over   Anthonys chest and neck he had him in the situation he wanted earlier. Now with Anthony firmly in the grips of an arm bar submission  Marcus pulls back on the upperclassmans wrist.

A series of pops preceded a loud scream. The sound of ligaments and tendons popping heralds a series of fervent slaps of the mat by Anthonys free hand in hasty succession. The overlooking instructor quickly raises his right arm. Claudius Bruticus is the victor! he declares. Now declared the victor Marcus quickly releases his grip on Anthony as the instructor quickly darts over to check the severity of the injuries. Lets see. he mumbles as he feels around the injured area. A dislocated shoulder and a couple torn muscles. he says as Anthony winces in pain. Well youre just lucky that Claudius didnt decide to bring that heel down on your throat.. the instructor adds as he helps the boy to his feet. Get to the Fourth for treatment. he says as he sends the boy away. Tears form in the corners of the boys eyes as he walks way grasping his shoulder and arm. 

As Anthony vanishes from view the instructor turns to Marcus.  You have a level head on your shoulders boy.  Hopefully that trait will show through when you graduate and join a Division. Good Luck Son. he says with a wave as he walks off. Marcus huffs slightly as he pulls himself form the mat, he was sore. But it was worth it. Walking over to his Zanpaktou he flops back to the ground beside it. Then breathing in he crosses his legs and closes his eyes. _ This is as good a place as any_ he thinks as he allows the palms of his hands to rest on his thighs.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 9, 2010)

He pushed himself up and sighed, "Guess I'll head out for a walk, I hate being cursed with all these memorys."He muttered to himself sadfuly. He looked out of the window at the birds and thought for a mounment. He looked at the book and picked it up. "I wounder... If he.."

He headed out towards the Park and beyond eventully reaching a remote location some few hours away from his home. He watched the mist flow out from the distance from a nearby crushing of water slamming aginste the cliff edge. He looked at the waterfall and sat down crossed legs. 
"I will not harm a hollow or shinigami unless forced to do so and lives of my family and freinds are at risk. Even if it means losing myself in the process and all Qunicy arts."

He sighed and closed his eyes listening to his surroundings finding himself pritty happy in the silence. ~My borther said other Qunicy are alive... and even ones stronger than him, I'd need to find them but before then...~ He placed the book into the water and watched it float. Possibly due to all the spiritual energy that kept it shut.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I'm just saying she should have been taken back to Seireitei and left there. Why are we looking after a Shinigami?"
> 
> "Did you plan on saying no to Garksa? No, I didn't think so."
> 
> ...



Isis ducked and scrambled around Garksa, the wall she had just been up against crumbling to pieces from the damage it had taken. She raised her Zanpakutō, ready for Garksa's next swing. His axe ground into her sword, and the force between it sent her flying. Her smaller frame meant she was afforded a certain amount of maneuverability, and by moving with her Reiatsu, as taught by Heron, she was able to bounce off another wall, and gain height over Garksa.

Her downswing crashed into his raised axe, but was unable to even budge it. Garksa took a swing, and sent her flying back again.

"What do you mean, 'we're the same'?" Isis demanded. "Where did you get this huge strength? Where did you get that axe? You're not a Shinigami. Who are you?"

"You and I," Garksa hefted the axe and swung it through the air. The sheer wind force blew through Isis's hair. "Are both creatures carved from strength. It is what we choose to do with that strength that differentiates us from man or monster."

"Do you have to be so metaphorical," Isis grumbled, running a hand through her hair to smooth it down from the windblow of Garksa. "Can't I just get a straight answer."

"We all," Garksa charged, swinging his axe violently. "Have to find." Isis dodged under the first swing, lashing out with her sword. Despite the fact that it hit the man's side, it barely left more than a red line. "Our place." A hand crashed into the side of Isis's face, sending her flying into a wall. She groaned as she stood back up.

"Why did you ask me to fight Lavida?" she demanded. "You're obviously stronger than I am, I bet you could beat him."

"I have no desire to make myself known," Garksa placed the axe across his shoulders, and began to walk towards Isis. "Is it not the place of a Rukongai to slay a Shinigami."

"What is it exactly, you are after?" Isis began letting her Reiatsu settle into a flow. She was getting better at maintaining it in battle, making her stronger, faster. It was an important technique. She pointed her sword, aiming to strike the axe at small angles, knocking it aside before full power could be invested.

"I keep my own counsel for now."

Isis was able to strike the next axe hit correctly this time, driving it aside. She lashed with her sword, leaving little more than a nick in his upper right sleeve.

"You must have incredible Reiatsu, to be so resilient to blades," she muttered, stepping back and dodging his backswing. "Yet somehow you're not as strong as you should be. There are so many mysteries to you right now I can't even start. Care to share any of them?"

"Don't fear yourself," the axe slammed down overhead, and Isis blocked it, holding it back just barely. "Never lose your determination," his foot slammed into her gut, sending her flying into the wall. "And don't forget," the axe slammed into the wall as well, handle driving through one side and curved blade through the other. Where Isis was laying, she was pinned to the wall, the blade just resting against her neck. "My name. Garksa Kamishiro."

Even as Isis attempted to push the axe away, so she could get free, he lay a hand across her forehead. The next thing she knew she was under a blanket of massive Reiatsu, and her consciousness slipped out entirely.

Garksa removed the axe, watching it fade away. Nodding to himself, he set off, ready to leave this place behind. The next battle would be the decider. If she persevered, her path was set. If she failed, her spirit was too strong for her body.

Either way, the die was cast. Let the future come.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 9, 2010)

Akuma/Akira-

  ?BWAHAHAHA!! COME ON!? Akuma shouts, swinging his club and breaking down one of the pillars in the warehouse. ?Wolf?s bane!? Akira shouts back, throwing his fist into Akuma?s club, ?BRAVE MOVE!? Akuma grinned. ?But can you keep up your courage!?? Akira grits his teeth and kept his fist moving forward. ?Damn, this brat won?t quit.? Akuma let?s up on his swing and allows Akira to cancel it out. ?Good job kid.? He slings his club over his shoulder. ?Consider today?s training over, you did good and you came a long way in a few hours.? Akuma smirked and held his hand out for Akira to shake.

  ?I? should thank you I guess.. for helping me.? Akira shook Akuma?s hand, ?Seinaru Akuma, Shinigami protecting Karakura for the next 29 days.? He released his grip and let a smirk fly. ?If you need my help, just call.? He tossed a number at Akira. ?Watch after that dog of yers, It?s got some abnormal spirit flow for damned sure and if it can talk that only confirms it?s abnormal.? Akira nodded and watched Akuma exist the warehouse door. ?Come on Kazen, Let?s head home..?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira noticed that Ryan has woken up from his nap. He then asked her how she was holding up. Mira glanced over at Ryan with a gentle smile.
> 
> "I'm holding up alight. I just hope I'll do as well as you two," she said to him. Mira then turned her attention back to the fight that was going on. It was interesting to watch. She could tell just by Kyohei's mannerisms that he was possibly letting his anger gt the best of him.
> 
> ...



Ryan watched as Mira trained. She was skilled in bringing out her flames already, with practise, she would have a wide range of offensive and defensive abilities. He knew outright that she would be one of the most important.

Kyohei was able to charge objects. Ryan was already processing that. Offensive skills high. Possible deterrents? Charge a rock and you have a flashbang? Maybe.

He needed to assess what everyone with powers could do. Gather as many as he could. Try and form friendships between them, a group who can respond to threats. Protect this city. If Hollow were attracted to those with power, then this city would receive more and more. So those with power had to take responsibility to keep everyone safe.

"I'm living in a battle manga now," Ryan laughed, "And loving every second of it. I must be crazy."

Shinigami were strong. Toshiro was easily able to put down the three of them, there was no doubt if he tried he could knock them all over in one go. But it wasn't just strength that was important. Numbers and response time was essential as well. There had to be someone ready to put down a Hollow the moment it came over to this world.

"I'll have to try and catch up with Akira," Ryan thought aloud, "convince him to see things my way. It'll be tough though, I doubt he wants anything to do with us. Maybe I can just advise staying on the lookout and taking down Hollows. Less interaction with us. But that requires him to be strong enough to either take one down himself, or survive long enough for someone else to respond. Can he? No idea, yet."

There had to be other humans in the city with developing powers. Ryan was already aware his sensing abilities were improving. He could pick subtleties out at close range, and locate presences at a distance. He'd have to go and find more soon, track down those exhibiting strange feelings. Convince them of the danger. Learn what they can do, and help them grow. Bring everyone together. It was going to be hard.

But Ryan had chosen to do this. It seemed best. He was willing to do his best to look after everyone, to keep everyone he could alive and safe.

His Reiatsu began to infest the bench he was sitting on. Wood and metal. Paint. Dust. Darkening the dust would cause it to condense, becoming stronger particulate. Sand, then stone. The paint he lightened, restoring its sheen. The wood, he also lightened. A branch sprouted next to him, leaves quickly blossoming. The metal at one end he darkened, letting it fall to rust.

That was good. His power was becoming greater. He could do more more quickly. But he wasn't close to what his dark self had done. Condensing an entire tree into a spear. And wielding it, if only for a few seconds, to keep up with the Shinigami. Ryan's hands itched to blaze out his Reiatsu, to try and shape something that large into something of his own.

But no, tonight he was due for martial arts training, the once a week practice. He would hopefully be able to refine his body using this new power of his, and grow stronger. He needed more than just mastery of his power to compete with a Hollow. He needed to be faster, stronger, smarter.

"I won't back down," he spoke aloud to no one in particular. "I'm going to survive this. I'm going to see us all through."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 10, 2010)

~ American Midwest ~ 

A chattering can be heard amongst the lizard Hollow as they look at the newest form of their foe. Their heads bob up and down as they assess the situation. The tension it the air was slowly being replaced with a quite fear as the lizard?s numbers were slowly being whittled away. The lead lizard?s head bowed ever so slightly as sweat ran down its featureless white mask. A glistening of white can be seen in its eyes, the feeling of primal loss can be felt and visibly seen through their ranks. Anticipation gripped the very core of Reno?s body as he watched their leathery skin shiver with muscle contractions he knew they were no longer contemplating him as a meal but a threat to their survival. 

Reno now knew they were looking for an open, trying to decide who they should sacrifice so they could make their escape. Normally Reno would be satisfied with the four kills he had already made. But these lizards had pressed their luck and yanked at his last nerve. With a low growl hung deep in his throat Reno?s whole body began to shake as his piercing blue eyes seemed to cut though the collective soul of the group a notion that caused the very blood in their bodies to run cold. In the instant that Reno began his assault the very ground beneath his feet seemed to quake with foreboding, the attack was swift and merciless as in an instant his whole body seemed to vanish to the group of weaker Hollow. 

The chaos of battle anew started with death from above as Reno fell from the sky. With a bone shattering crash slams into the spine of tailing lizard. It hissed loudly until the blood that was filling its lungs were more then it could handle. The hiss then slowly faded to a gurgling slosh as the rest of the pack turned to see Reno?s from hunched over the body of another of their allies. The panic that had swept the group now turned to survival at all cost, and this survival even hinged on an all out assault. With more of a bark then a hiss the lizard to Reno?s left charges in hyped on adrenaline. Dust followed its wake as it leaps into the air baring fang and claw. The sheer hatred and fear can be felt emanating form the attack, but Reno was nonchalant in his efforts. Rearing out with his left hand he rips the Hollow form the air as his eyes lock on the leader of the pack. An eerie stillness fell over the lizard as he watched the events unfold. 

A slight cracking sound can be heard as Reno tightens his grip on the captive lizard?s throat. As the life slowly slipped from the captured lizard?s body the temperature in the surrounding area begin to suddenly drop causing the last two lizards to get sluggish. At first it was faint but surly the area around Reno?s mouth began to glow white as his breath began to become visible. Light blue particles start to form around his mussel as he shakes his head fiercely.  ?Ice Howl?? he mumbles to himself as he snaps his head forward. Then locking his jaws open he unleashes a massive howl that consumes the last worker in a shockwave. Snow seems to travel the length of the shock vortex as the lead lizard has to turn his head away shielding its vulnerable eyes from the cold as a spear of ice forms around the area affected by the howl. 

As the winds subside the leader is left standing beside a pillar of ice that was once another Hollow. At first it hesitates but soon that hesitation turns to movement. As the ice shatters the lizard tries to tuck tail and retreat to Hueco Mundo, but Reno had already anticipated the move and was on the lizard as it ripped through the dimensional barriers. The lizard hears a growl chasing it, but could never know that its life was over. Just as its feet touched the sands of the waist a clawed hand funnels though its path and wraps around its neck. Then with a twist it?s over as Reno breaks the lizard?s neck. With a solid yank Reno pulls the last of his meal back to him. As he slams the corpse to the ground he rears back with both arms thrown a wide and points his head toward the full moon that shown though the cloud cover above. 

He then declares victory with a long and powerful howl that frightens birds awake in their roost causing to them to flee for their own safety. 

~ The Soul Society; Academy Sparing Facility ~ 

?So you gonna set there and do nothing all day?? a voice echoes snapping Marcus to his senses. Looking up and over in the direction the voice fell form he see the form of an old friend.  ?You?re later then usual.? Marcus muses as he stretched while sitting. ?Nah, you?re just early as usual.? His friend poked back.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 10, 2010)

Ryu stoud up and took a deep breath. He grabbed his cross tightly and quickly malipulated the surrouning spiritual energy into his bow. He thought while it was in still mid-form. ~So... I have to risk everything to unlock your little book brother? My powers as a quincy mean nothing if I cant find out what happend to you or what other Quincy are left...~

He waited keeping silent as the bow formed. He pulled his handback forming a narrow arrow and took aim at the book. "You always planned ahead... You would of never left this book in my possession unless you knew you wouldn't return. I wounder if your even still alive somewhere."

He shoot the arrow and upon making contact their was a flash of light for a breif second. Barely noticable by Ryuu but he noticed it. He looked around nothing to have seemed to happen. Everything seemed normal as ussual maybe he was wrong or his spirit arrows where not strong enough to damage whatever kept the book sealed shut.

"You should not worry about your brother. The world is a dark place, quincy, humans, even hollow get lost easily."Ryuu quickly turned around to face what seemed to be an excat copy of himself. Ryuu took a step back and said, "I wasn't... expecting this. I cant fight my own shadow."

"Too bad."His shadow said malipulating a bow and firing a velocity shot without having to charge it. Ryuu quickly jumped aside the arrow cutting across his clothing and skimming the flesh on his arm. He quickly fired and arrow off but didn't take much time to aim so it missed. "I dont see how you can be so weak. After all the years we spent training and you still cant even form a real bow or fire a decent arrow!" His shadow stated seeming pritty ticked off at Ryuu's attempt.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 10, 2010)

~ Soul Society; Academy Training Facility ~ 

 ?So, we going to do this are we just going to chat all day?? Marcus says with a bit of a grin as he pulled himself up to his feet. ?Gees, always the impatient one, if I hadn?t found out you were through with your first test I?d never known you were out of class.? the student replies as he holds both arms out and shakes his head in a questioning manner.  ?What did you expect James? Should I have figured you were slacking off as always?? Marcus replies as he allows his fingers to run across the wooden swords. ?You never change do you?? James shot back with a large grin. ?Always hoping that I?ll change and be as productive as you.? He continues while rubbing the back of his head as he walked forward.  ?Yeah I suppose so. You were the first person I meet in the Rukongai that actually tried to befriend me. Maybe that is why I always hold hope.? Marcus replies as he pulls a wooden sword from the rack of swords.

?Aw, that?s not like you Marcus, getting soft on me at a time like this?? James replies a bit playfully as Marcus tosses him the sword he had picked out.  ?Oh, no not really. I was just preoccupying your mind while I gave you a faulty weapon.? Marcus shoots back as he walks toward the mat he and Anthony had fought on earlier that day. James? expression turned almost concerned as he started to franticly look over the weapon that he had been thrown.  ?First rule of combat, know your enemy.? Marcus says calmly in a voice that James could hear. The worried expression slowly fades as he pulls the wooden sword up to his left shoulder. ?You always liked playing the mental game haven?t ya?? James retorts with a slick smile flashing his pearly whites. 

 ?Yeah I guess. Lucky for me you always seem to fall for them.? Marcus says as he stops by the sword he had discarded earlier that day. Then as James walked toward the mat he hunches over and pulls the sword up from the ground. The bones in his spine slightly pop in quick succession as he pulls himself up to his vertical base. His eyes lock with James? just briefly before he slides sword under his left arm. Allowing both hands to drop to his side Marcus grabs his belt and synchs it tight. The sound of cloth tightening on cloth was enough to throw both combatants into a solemn serious mood. The sound of their cloths rustling with their movements. The creaking of the building they were in. The muffled sound of things going on outside all seemed louder and more concentrated briefly just before they died out to a muffle of incoherent static noises as their own hearts began to beat louder then any battle drum. Their blood raced and sweat formed on their brow. It was time.

~ American Midwest ~ 

Reno hastily polishes off the last of the Hollow he had killed. A disgusted demeanor fell across his whole being as he spat a piece of Hollow out. They had been far weaker then he wanted to imagine. And although he knew they we a better souse of spiritual energy then the average whole he couldn?t help but crave those human souls. Looking around Reno made the decision that if he were to become stronger he needed to hunt a bit in the wasteland. He needed to return to his home away form home Hueco Mundo. Spitting one last fragment of lizard out he slashes at the air in front of him tearing a gap into the very dimensional fabric. Glancing back one last time he steps through to begin hunting anew in a world where is was literally dog eat dog.

~ Soul Society; Academy Training Facility ~


There was no referee, no on lookers the two size each other up as they pace around one another. Then as if an invisible signal had been given they both lunge at one another. The clacking sound that swords make echo though the empty building as the two block and parry the other?s attack. As always they seem evenly matched and they soon threw each other back with a duel block. James is always the one to incite what happened next ?Come on Marcus, did time in Rukongai after I left make ya soft, those blows didn?t even register!?  Marcus shakes his head as he rotates the sword around in a circle with his arm.  ?You?re the one breathing hard.? Marcus says as he falls into his old Roman fighting stance  ?But if you want me to get serious it?s your funeral.? Marcus says with a laugh. Seeing the change in his friend?s posture he slaps himself on the head with his free hand to psyche himself up. ?Yeah, yeah , this is how it?s suppose to be YEAH!? he shouts as he runs and grabs another sword. ?Now, I can show you a new style I?ve been working on!? he again exclaims in excitement. Marcus? left eyebrow raises as James falls into a fighting stance that he had never seen before.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 10, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro raised a brow a little bit, as she jumped down to the ground, he watched as she summoned a wall of fire, which managed to block his Hadou, and Toshiro sighed a little with relief, 'Good, she knows how to do it, now then, let's see how far the extent of her power goes.' Toshiro nodded at Mira, "Very good, now then, the one thing to keep in mind in any battle, is your surrounding environment, you need to look for materials that can help you enhance your ability, and make it even more deadly than it was before." Toshiro waited for Mira to come up with a plan for how to make her next move, then decided to make his own move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mira listened to the advice Toshiro gave to her about using her surroundings. He then told her about his next attack. From what Mira could interept from the information, this would probably give her a good chance to end the fight. She waited for his next attack. He fired off another attack that was more powerful than the last.

Mira sighed as she concentrated. She first used the branches to help improve her next fire attack. She knew that if she created a big enough flame, that flame and the one Toshiro fired off would burn each other out. She did manage to create a big enough flame that burned out the other one. After that using the smoke that the two flames created, Mira used as a cover as she came at Toshiro, trying to get him from behind. 

Mira managed to get at him from behind. She created a small flame on the tips of the fingers of one of her hands. She then attempted to strike Toshiro's back with the fore on her fingertips. She just hoped that the fire wouldn't burn her fingertips.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira listened to the advice Toshiro gave to her about using her surroundings. He then told her about his next attack. From what Mira could interept from the information, this would probably give her a good chance to end the fight. She waited for his next attack. He fired off another attack that was more powerful than the last.
> 
> Mira sighed as she concentrated. She first used the branches to help improve her next fire attack. She knew that if she created a big enough flame, that flame and the one Toshiro fired off would burn each other out. She did manage to create a big enough flame that burned out the other one. After that using the smoke that the two flames created, Mira used as a cover as she came at Toshiro, trying to get him from behind.
> 
> Mira managed to get at him from behind. She created a small flame on the tips of the fingers of one of her hands. She then attempted to strike Toshiro's back with the fore on her fingertips. She just hoped that the fire wouldn't burn her fingertips.



Toshiro's eyes widened slightly, when she was able to create a flame that was strong enough to block out his own attack. However, as Mira came up behind him, he turned around, and grabbed her hand just before she could hit him with the flame on her fingertips, Toshiro smiled a little bit, "That was very good, had it been any other opponent you had been fighting, you likely would have caught them off guard." Toshiro closed his eyes for a moment, then let go of her hand, and jumped back a little bit, "You have the ability to control fire, it's just as simple as that, there's nothing really special about it in particular, however as you've just seen, there are many uses for it."

Toshiro sighed a little bit, and sheathed his Zanpaktou, "Well, as far as fighting goes, that's it for today, we've discovered your powers, and awakened them, now you just need to practice using them." Toshiro motioned for his Gigai infused Mod Soul to come over to him, as he deactivated his Shikai mode, his Reiatsu turning to normal levels. "What do you want? Nyah!" Toshiro sighed, and punched the Gigai in the stomach, causing the soul candy to fall out, he picked it up, and placed it back into it's dispenser, then he entered back into his own Gigai, "Well, it's break time for me now," Toshiro sighed, and stretched out a little bit, as he plopped himself down onto the ground, 'Still, I didn't think these guys would be so strong, with a little bit of work, their powers are going to become incredibly.' Toshiro looked up at the sky, when he suddenly heard a voice speak up, "Aah.. there are people here.." Toshiro looked over at the newcomer, and noticed that he was quite a tall guy, 'Who the hell is this?!' Toshiro thought to himself.


---------------------------


Hogo was walking along, his bag still strapped over his shoulder, he sighed a little bit. He had just left the cafe, and was taking the long route to the park. He had already covered about five blocks now, and had another two to go. He was thinking back to the scene where he saw the police vehicles at, and sighed a little bit, "Reminds me of when I used to live with my parents." He muttered to himself out loud. He turned down another block, and readjusted his back, so that the weight wasn't too heavy for him, well, not that it really was heavy, he was quite strong despite his age, he guessed that had something to do with his body.

As Hogo turned another block, he saw the park come into view, and smiled a little bit. He was finally at his destination, despite having been walking for a long time, he entered the park, and began to make his way towards the back of it. The park was quite huge, and thus no one ever really traversed from the front of the park, to the back. As he got there though, he discovered that there were people there, and he watched as one of them plopped down on the ground. He sighed a little bit, "Aah.. there are people here.." and watched as the person on the ground turned to look at him, slightly surprised and startled.​


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2010)

Morgana was running around she had been discharged from the hospital, she constantly telling the voices in her head to fuck off. Eventually she gave into them. In a way it was like having a group of girls like you in your head, your own personally gang, but then again it also meant no privacy.

Morgana was sitting on the street, her clothes were tattered and she was hungry. She could hear her stomach rumbling.

"Hello there, my dear." 
Morgana heard a voice and looked up, now normally when she heard a voice she ignored it unless it was something important, but this one was a males voice.

"Erm hello." Morgana answered the man before her, he was late teens with blond hair and stern eyes.

"Hello Morgana, I am Kagos of the Shashu."

"Wait how do you know my name?"

"We have been watching you, we can tell you have great spiritual power, but as of yet we have not been able to tell your abilities."

"What do you mean, watching me? And what Spiritual powers, I might just gotten out of the loony bin, I might hear voices in my head but I am not stupid."

Kagos sighed and raised his hand. Blue light collected around it, turning the lower half of his arm into a glowing blue spike. 

"This light is reishi, my power allows me to reform it." He pointed his arm upwards and instantly the blue light shot of his arm into the sky. "Or shoot it. I am Shashu, the child of Orion, Apollo and every ancient archer."

Morgana looked at this man, was he for real.
"Ok what do you want from me."

Kagos smiled. "To help you, but on one condition if you are fit to be Shashu you must pledge your service to me, if not I will send you on your way."

"I don't know, going off with a guy I don't know, pledging myself to him."

"Well if you don't you, will die. This is not a maybe, you will die. Having high spiritual power and not knowing how to use it, is like an open bank vault hollows all the loot no hassle."

Morgana looked at him strangely. "hollow?"

"Yes monsters, that eat souls and kill the spiritually powerful. The top of food chain."

Morgana's eyes sparkled at the mention of something so strong it was at the top of the food chain and ate people like Kagos.

"So if I don't come with you, they will come for me."

"Actually they are already here." As he said that two hollows jumped out of the shadows and aimed for Morgana and Kagos. Kagos didn't even flinch, while Morgana screamed.

And then the hollows screamed and soon they were no more after a flash of red hair.
Two remarkably similar teenagers although dressed radically different were standing in place of the dead hollows. Kagos smiled.

"Meet the Lioncourts."

Morgana looked at them, so cool and confident.
"They are like you?"

"Yes and no, they are Shashu by name alone, I am shashu by blood. They are human with the power of hollow."

"Wait! You mean a human, say like me could gain the power of these monsters."

"Yes actually you may have hollow power now, it is what we need to check. So will you come with us." Kagos held out his hand.

This was the first time all the voices in Morgana's mind all said the same thing in resonance. she grabbed Kagos hand and spoke, with a twisted look on her face.

"Fuck yeah!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2010)

~ The Soul Society; Academy Training Facility ~

This was about to get interesting. James bounces from side to side as he preps himself mentally. Knowing that he couldn’t let his friend get a feel for his movements he decides to go on the offensive first. With a furious yell he leaps forward with a quick successions of over handed blows from each sword. Marcus was well prepared though. The thunderous sound of wood smashing into wood can be heard as the two furiously battle it out. Defending himself quite nicely Marcus pushes himself forward as he is able to throw some  attacks of his own as he defended himself from the double branded assault. Not surprised at this James takes a momentary break from the action as he separates himself from the spar so he could have some breathing room. But Marcus wasn’t going to allow James to do so and is in quick pursuit. Going purely offensive Marcus closes the gap with a flurry of precise  strikes and slashes. If James hadn’t sparred with Marcus as much as he has this would have ended the fight. James blocks nearly every strike with only the last grazing his left shoulder. This causes a break in the action as he bounds backward. Both combatants are breathing hard as they resize the other up. 

Grabbing his shoulder with his right hand he rotates his arm. “Bravo, ’first blood’ is yours Marcus.” Breathing not as hard as James but hard non the less Marcus just laughs at the prospect and brings the wooden sword back up to stance.  “It’s getting rather late, shall we finish this spar?” Bringing  both his swords back to stance as well James simply nods in agreement.

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

A wavy depression ripples to life in the darkness that is the wastes of the Hollow world. It shimmered like a beckon of hope for a split second but then it ripped and tore open. At a glance one could see a swirling vortex of Reiatsu that connected this plane of death form the human world. Within moments a large hairy form fills the portal and briefly it pauses before it takes step form the safe haven of the in between. Reno steps out into desert of endless night. The air was so rich with spirit particles that he was already feeling better. In the distance he can feel the spiritual prowess of Hollows far below his power and with a pounding  sprint he runs off in that direction. After a lengthy run he finds himself on small dune overlooking a group of large cat like hollows who were fighting over a whole that one had drug back with him. The saliva poured over Reno’s teeth and tongue as he counted six of the overgrown felines. With a howl he jumps down to his unsuspecting prey.

~ The Soul Society; Acdemy Training Facility  ~ 

It was indeed getting late and the two had classes tomorrow. Marcus’ proposition sounded great to James. They charge one another for the final clash of the evening. The sound the swords made echoed through the empty halls as each poured their heart in soul into their attack. Marcus quickly gains the upper hand though, falling back on his years of fighting and perfecting his Roman fighting style as both a living man in the mortal world and in the Rukongai. With a snap of his wrist Marucs knocks the left sword out of James’ hand. The momentary distraction that it caused allowed Marcus to land a thunderous knee into James’ abdomen. Stumbling back James clutches his stomach as Marcus charges in connecting with a powerful shoulder tackle. 

Hitting the ground hard James rolls over his shoulder and lands flatly on his stomach. James forces himself to his knees, looking up he sees that the tip of Marcus’ wooden sword is pointed between his eyes. With a light laugh James drops his other weapon and holds both his hands up as a goofy smile crossed his lips “You win again Marcus.” he says with a laugh. Pulling his sword back Marcus hold out his left hand out and helps his friend off the ground. The two quickly put the practice swords up. Marcus grabs his Zanpaktou and places it in his belt as the two walk out the door. James elbows Marcus as they walk down toward the Academy Barracks “Shouldn’t you  have graduated by now?” James teased in reference to Marcus already having his own Zanpaktou.  Marcus just shook his head at the redundancy of the question as he adjusted the sword.  “Me? How long have you been in the academy?” Marcus teased right back. James’ eyes narrowed at the comment “Hey that’s a low blow man, you know I have an attention problem. If you weren’t such a good friend I’d have to whoop your ass.”

Marcus laughs  “Whoop my ass? Didn’t we just leave the Dojo? We can go back if you want to.” James sticks his tongue out to the statement and then folds his arms over his chest.  “Yeah, yeah high and mighty military man I know!!” James replies with a chuckle as he shoots his left arm out. Tying Marcus up he pulls his friend in and lights his skull up rubbing his knuckles across Marcus’ head in rapid sharp movements. “Atomic Noogie!!” he yells as Marcus fidgets.  When he finally breaks free of James’ grasp an annoyed look falls across his features. Sweat forms on the side of James’ face as he holds up both hands defensively. “Just a joke, right man?” he asks with a nervous smile. Marcus just stares a hole through him for a second or two before a large sinister grin falls about his features. “Oh crap..” James mutters as he starts to turn.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryuu sighed and ripped his shirt abit and wraped it around his wound and looked back up and fired another shoot this time the arrow being on target. His shadow douging and shaking his head looking down. "...You cant hit anything can you these days? It's like your not even trying or simply your mind is so clouded that you cannot even predict movements."

Ryuu looked at him and said, "Now I understand how my brother got so good in such a short period of time. He was constantly fighting his shadow which going by you seems to be able to use the full protential of the person who fired an arrow at it... or more simply, the book's contents is the complete knowledge of a majority of Qunicy abilitys."

"Your correct and incorrect at the same time... The book is a diary. You're brothers diary infact and yes he used a technique similiar to this to become stronger quickly but... it also contains thee location of a few quite interesting items. I no longer wish to talk to you. Let's fight."

Ryuu grunted and fired 4 more arrows in quick succession at his shadow all missing again before it attempted to kill Ryuu again with another shoot. Ryuu quickly countered with his own arrow both passing each other and hitting Ryuu and his shadow in the leg, luckly missing the major artery. Ryuu's cross cracked slightly. ~Wha...~

"Dont get distracted! A true quincy always keeps the battlefield and all it's contents!"His shadow said after another arrow hit Ryuu's foot. Ryu quickly fired another two shoots trying to hit him quickly finding it difficult to move with his foot being impaled. One shoot was blocked and the other cut across his opposites ear causing some damage to it.

Ryuu quickly began charging his velocity shoot seeing this as his only chance to win. ~This tatic better work.~He thought to himself having his trap set up. As he fired the arrow headed towards his oppent but was countered by another velocity shoot and his shadow grinned. "Looks like you lost."
"I have a natural talent for coming up with new tatics."Ryuu said as all the arrows his previously fired impaled his shadow. It slowly faded. "Now thats how a true Qunicy should act... Looking forward to the next battle."

As all the arrows disintergrated Ryu fell to his knees and watched in shock and surprise as his cross broke. "What?! Damnit! What the hell did I do to brake it?!" He looked down in dispair and thought for a mounment. ~I guess thats what you meant by willing to risk everything... not just my life... Damn you! Why did you always speak in such a way I could never understand..~He slammed his fist on the ground.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 11, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro's eyes widened slightly, when she was able to create a flame that was strong enough to block out his own attack. However, as Mira came up behind him, he turned around, and grabbed her hand just before she could hit him with the flame on her fingertips, Toshiro smiled a little bit, "That was very good, had it been any other opponent you had been fighting, you likely would have caught them off guard." Toshiro closed his eyes for a moment, then let go of her hand, and jumped back a little bit, "You have the ability to control fire, it's just as simple as that, there's nothing really special about it in particular, however as you've just seen, there are many uses for it."
> 
> Toshiro sighed a little bit, and sheathed his Zanpaktou, "Well, as far as fighting goes, that's it for today, we've discovered your powers, and awakened them, now you just need to practice using them." Toshiro motioned for his Gigai infused Mod Soul to come over to him, as he deactivated his Shikai mode, his Reiatsu turning to normal levels. "What do you want? Nyah!" Toshiro sighed, and punched the Gigai in the stomach, causing the soul candy to fall out, he picked it up, and placed it back into it's dispenser, then he entered back into his own Gigai, "Well, it's break time for me now," Toshiro sighed, and stretched out a little bit, as he plopped himself down onto the ground, 'Still, I didn't think these guys would be so strong, with a little bit of work, their powers are going to become incredibly.' Toshiro looked up at the sky, when he suddenly heard a voice speak up, "Aah.. there are people here.." Toshiro looked over at the newcomer, and noticed that he was quite a tall guy, 'Who the hell is this?!' Toshiro thought to himself.
> 
> ...




Mira smiled as Toshiro told her how she did a good juob. It made her happy to know she did a good job. Not to mention, her hypothesis of what her ability was correct. She could indeed control fire. Mira watched as Toshiro got back into his gigai and laid down on the ground.

She then heard someone's voice, she turned her head as she looked in the direction of where the voice came from. She saw a boy who looked to be 5'8". He was cute in her eyes'. Even though she never saw him at school, she just assumed he probably went to a different high school.

Mira dusted herself off as she prepared herself to go talk to him. Under normal circomstances, she'd be too meek to do it, but she was in a good mood today. Mira walked over to the boy as she smiled at him.

"Hello there," Mira greeted in a cheerful manner. Mira was hopeful she'd be able to make conversation with him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryan stood up, seeing the new person enter. If a Hollow suddenly attacked, even if Toshiro could quickly take it down, which was highly likely, there still might be a threat to him.

"Out and about for the day?" he asked conversationally, walking over to join Mira who was nearest to him.

~~~

Isis lightly stepped around the wreckage of the training ground Garksa had improvised. Reiatsu traces from their clash remained in the air, and they were her vital next step.

By being able to move her Reiatsu in tune with the natural Reiastu, her presence was lowered. The ultimate method of hiding one's Reiatsu to become invisible to senses is to blend it in with natural Reishi and its pressure. Because Isis had difficulties restraining her Reiatsu, she was not able to do this. However in a Reiatsu dense environment, such as this, she was able to practise it.

In the middle of a heavy fight, she could suddenly disappear from senses. That was an extremely important tactic.

Synchronising her Reiatsu flow also helped her work on getting it moving in tune with her body, reinforcing herself through Hohō, which Heron had taught her. And if she combined moving with her own Reiatsu and moving through the natural Reishi of the air, timing it just right...

Isis vanished. A moment later she appeared on the other side of the grounds. She breathed out, noting her Reiatsu had taken a severe dip, left behind by the leap, but she'd done it.

Shunpo. It sure wasn't something she could use multiple times, but just like blending in with the environment, a single use at the right time was all it took. She began to run through Katas. She would train the rest of this day, rest the night well, and go to battle the next.

It was a plan.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2010)

With Akuma-

  ?Urgh..? He grumbled to himself, stretched out his right shoulder through rotation. ?It?s a son of a bitch training that kid.? He thought to himself. ?Why the hell did I even do it?? He put his hand on his head and let out a sigh. ?I guess I just can?t get rid of that conscience thing..? He grumbled ?HOLLOW~HOLLOW~HOLLOW~? his phone began to beep. ?What the hell? Hollow?? He grumbled and flipped open the phone. ?Shit.. that far away!?? 

  Karakura  Town-

  ?Nnnnggghh~? A clawed hand slips through a gargantia within the air. ?It feels good to get out of there!? another hand reaches out and seems to pull out the hollow from the other side. ?SMELL THAT FRESH AIR!? The hollows head was shaped like an Lion?s, a long bone mane encircling it?s head ?Hahaha, Time for some food!? The creature was humanoid in size and rather slim. ?I wonder, where should I start??


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 12, 2010)

The first thing Nicolas was aware of when he was yanked back to consciousness was the blaring of his alarm clock. This unfathomably irritating sound indicated it was a school day and though he wanted nothing more than to roll over and go back to sleep, he knew he had to force himself to get up. Well first he had to shut that damn alarm clock up which he did by hammering his fist down on the off button on top of the device. Groaning and stretching, he kicked off the covers to reveal his naked body as he preferred sleeping in the nude.

After rubbing sleep from his eyes and glancing at the clock, he discovered he had apparently slept through that ungodly racket for several minutes. It was almost time for school but the alarm was set to go off at least 45 minutes before school started. With no time to elegantly go through his morning routine, Nicolas simply slipped on some clothes, brushed his teeth and darted out the front door. As he walked he produce da comb from his backpack and meticulously straightened his spun gold waves of hair. 

So it was he looked his same-old self by the time he got to school just as the bell rang. Walking through the halls, he paid no mind to anyone he encountered as none of them were pretty girls and none were getting in his way. Arriving at his class, he blissfully let his body go onto auto-pilot and lead him to his desk where he promptly collapsed. Nicolas rested his chin in the palm of his hand, his eyes already glazed over, and in a second he was fast alseep once again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 12, 2010)

Hogo looked at the two as they walked them to him, "Ah.. um yeah.. I usually come here after school, sort of as a get away place." Hogo was genuinely nervous, he wasn't much of a person who interacted with people, since most people didn't want to talk to him in the first place, so to be approached so casually was a new thing for him.

"Oi, what the hell's up with you?" Toshiro asked Hogo who turned to look at him, "Uhh.." Toshiro sighed exasperatedly, "Are you slow or something? Here, let's start again, what's your name?" "Ah, my name is Sujiro Hogo." Hogo responded, Toshiro nodded a little bit, "See, there we go, there's a conversation starter." Before Toshiro could continue on, however, his phone began to beep out loud, "Tch, what the hell?" Toshiro pulled out his phone, and looked at it, 'A Hollow, now of all times?!' Toshiro growled a little bit, and got up, "Umm, sorry, I'd love to stay longer, but I have something to take care of." Toshiro ran off into the park, hiding behind a tree, he then slipped into Shinigami form, taking his soul candy out of it's dispenser, and popping it into the Gigai, "Stay here with these guys, don't come near me." Toshiro nodded at the Mod Soul, and took off in the direction of the Hollow.


Neko-neko, tilted it's head slightly, "Uhh.. okay? Nyah!" Neko-neko stayed behind the tree to watch the others, since there was no way it could play the role of Toshiro, and Hogo blinked a little bit, "Umm.. so what are your guys names?" He turned to look back at the duo that had greeted him.​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2010)

"Ryan Ryuzeki," Ryan introduced himself. He turned his head in the direction Toshiro had headed off in. Another Hollow, huh? They were incredibly lucky they had a Shinigami here. A single Hollow would still be more than a danger to the humans.

Ryan looked back at Hogo, running a hand through his dual coloured hair. "I don't think I've seen you around before," he raised an eyebrow, trying to place the tall young man. "What grade are you?"

~~~

Rán continued to pull at the tail of the worm Hollow, dragging it out of the sand it had tried to escape under. Váli, meanwhile, was rolling about behind her, impaling the countless tiny lizards rushing them. It was lucky for him they quickly dissolved once killed, because otherwise his spines would be packed to useless by now.

The giant frog Hollow closed its mouth, cutting off the flow of Reishi lizards. It pondered for a moment, before its tongue shot out, wrapping around Rán's gut. Váli put a spine through it and the frog bellowed, but continued to pull. Rán, her mouth still holding onto the worm's tail, was dragged into the frog's gullet, the worm along for the ride.

Váli continued to fend off the other smalltime Hollow here, waiting for Rán to respond. He'd been around her long enough to trust her to survive.

Which is why he was the only one not surprised when the frog began breathing fire. More than that, steam was pouring from its skin, and it began turning a very much brighter shade of green than it had been before. Váli ducked under a sandy dune, just as the wave of fire exploded out, ripping the frog apart and flaring in all directions.

Rán, bloodsoaked and burning, stood atop the corpse as its Reishi swirled around her, imparting her with more and more strength. It was continuing, this battle of battles. She smiled, and burned brighter. Let them all come.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Karakura-

  ?WAAHH!!!? A plus soul screams as the hollow bites down on it. ?Such? a delicious soul.? The hollow licks it?s sharp teeth and looks around. ?But, isn?t there anything better? This isn?t filling? I need more! More spiritual energy!? BOOM!!!! The hollow leaps back as the ground in front of it is crushed. ?Then you can deal with me.? Akuma looked at the hollow?s eyes through the smoke cloud. ?Oh my, Such a dangerous person has arrived?? 

  With Shino-

  ?I won?t let them get away with this?? Shino clenched his fist and picked up his fallen comrades weapons. ?I WON?T LET YOU GET AWAY WITH THIS!? He rushed towards the staircase. ?YES YOU WILL!? The butt of a riffle cracks his chin and knocks hum to the ground. ?Damn it..?Shino turns and raises his gun, however it?s kicked out of his hand and the barrel of a rather large rifle rests on his forehead. 

  ?Will you calm down!? Josei shouts at him. ?J?Josei! What are you doing here!?? Shino?s eyes widened. ?I came looking for your dumbass! What were you thinking running off with no backup!?? Shino looked down. ?Come on? We gotta get going.? Josei sighed and helped Shino up. ?They took out?? Josei nodded. ?I know..? She responded, Shino just stood there, looking at the ground. ?Urgh?? Josei sighed and dropped her gun, then wrapped her arms around Shino. ?It?s alright.? She sighed. ?I know.. your still a rookie? It never gets easier to see it, but it gets easier to deal with it.? 

  Shino nodded. ?Better.? Josei let go quickly and brushed herself off. ?Thanks.? Shino sighed. ?Come on, we?ll pay em back by either killing or capturing the lot of them and watching em rot in prison.? Shino nodded once more. ?alright? let?s go.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2010)

Isis's entire being felt stronger, the moment she woke up. Her training had borne fruit. Her Reiatsu was greater than it had been before, it was as if she'd jumped over a wall in her own growth.

The training with Heron and Garksa, the battles with Lavida, they had been the barrier between Isis's graduation, and her becoming a true Shinigami. She had passed it.

"Today's the day," she smiled as she readied herself. "Today's the day I take you down."

The moment she set foot in the 94th District of East Rukongai, he was there. He snarled at her, drawing his sword. No words, this time he rushed directly at her. Isis had released the Hell Butterfly which would bring the team assigned to capturing him to her location just before entering the area. All she had to do was hold him until then. No heroics, no acts of arrogance, no mistakes.

Her sword clashed with his, and she stepped lightly around his second swing. He tried again, hitting once on either side of her crossed Zanpakutō and scabbard. She lashed up with a kick, pulling her leg back as Lavida countered before thrusting forward again, slamming her foot into his leg and pushing him back.

He performed the two slash once more, Isis ducking under the first and moving with her Reiatsu, allowing her to quickly dodge around the second. Hohō. What a useful skill to practise.

Her own attacks on Lavida were met with just as skilled deflection, however. They were at a true stalemate. It was at that point that Isis became aware of Lavida's growing Reiatsu. He had still been holding back, all along, hiding his power.

Cuts began to appear on Isis as he pushed forward, forcing her back. His Reiatsu was beginning to stifle her own, this was bad. Her vision began to blur as the cuts increased, her Reiatsu dropping.

Dammit, she sword inside her mind, not now. Not that I've grown so much. I can't slip and fall back now. I won't...I won't become weak. I have to win this.

_You have to win this?_

Isis's eyes widened, even as the darkness became heavier.

_How foolish, to think such desires will change anything. Isis Neith - WELCOME TO YOUR NIGHTMARES!_

~~~

The explosion of a cero ripped right across the sands, slicing in half the elephantine Hollow Rán had spent the past half hour dueling. More Gillian screamed, flocking together, their battle absorbing every lesser Hollow here.

Tears in space began to open across the Killing Fields, as more and more Hollow opened their own Garganta, fleeing the battle. An evolution of Gillian was violent. It absorbed everything around it. Normal Hollow knew to flee.

Even Rán, so absorbed with battle, chose now to leave. Váli was right behind her. The two appeared high atop a skyscraper. The city they were in stretched out far below their feet in all directions. Rán scented the air, noting a high abundance of souls. A good number of Hollow had come through as well.

As Hollow, they had no care for the city they were in. They did not know it was Tokyo, or care who the Shinigami protecting it was. All they cared for was their next meal.

Rán stalked a human at the edge of the tower, wavering ever so close to jumping. The suicidal had such an interesting taste, she'd learned this already. Her jaws closed around his leg, and she dragged him back onto solid ground. Oh he'd have his death. She dispensed it with relish.

The two would continue their hunt here, for now. But both were lusting for higher power. The other Hollow lurking would be the primary target. And if a Shinigami stepped into view? Well, too bad for them. Letting her Reiatsu grow, Rán dived off the building roof, and into the city for blood.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Karakura-
> 
> “WAAHH!!!” A plus soul screams as the hollow bites down on it. “Such… a delicious soul.” The hollow licks it’s sharp teeth and looks around. “But, isn’t there anything better? This isn’t filling… I need more! More spiritual energy!” BOOM!!!! The hollow leaps back as the ground in front of it is crushed. “Then you can deal with me.” Akuma looked at the hollow’s eyes through the smoke cloud. “Oh my, Such a dangerous person has arrived…”



          Toshiro was rushing along, not caring that he was running along streets since he couldn't be seen anyways. He took another look at his phone to make sure he was headed in the right direction, and came to the conclusion that he was, “Tch, a damn Hollow appearing before I could even figure out what was so weird about that other guy.” He grumbled to himself slightly, and continued along the way, however as he got within a couple of meters of the place, an explosion threw him off guard.


 “What.. the hell?!” Toshiro managed to get his barrings back at the last second, and through the smoke he could see Akuma was already locked in combat with the Hollow, and appeared to have the upper hand at the moment, “Tch, damn idiot, arriving before I could get here, and taking all the fun for himself.” Toshiro watched as Akuma had the Hollow on the run, however he narrowed his eyes, noticing something fishy, 'Why the hell is that damn thing just avoiding his attacks? It's not even attacking back, it can't be so stupid as to think it could outlast a Shinigami with a Shikai active.' Toshiro growled a little bit, 'Just what the hell is this damn thing planning?'

Toshiro began to tap his foot, getting impatient with the thing just simply avoiding attacks, “Bah, this is a ridiculous waste of time, if you can't do it with one person, then just do it with two.” Toshiro closed his eyes and concentrated, “Cry out.. Kamikaze no Narasu” An explosion of white Reiatsu burst out from him, and his sword changed into it's Shikai form once again. He charged forward with an incredible burst of speed, jumping up into the air, and coming down with his sword, however the Hollow noticed him at the last second, and his sword only hit the ground, causing yet another explosion, “Tch, damn it!” The Hollow looked at him then, “Oh dear, another dangerous person has shown up.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Akuma-

  ?Damn it! What the hell do you think you?re doing!? Can?t you see this is my fight!? Akuma shouts. ?You were taking forever to beat one hollow so I helped out!? Toshiro responds. ?Who asked you to help!? I don?t remember calling for backup, maybe I?ve just gone def!? Akuma swings his club at the hollow. ?Maybe you?re just a stubborn idiot!? Toshiro swings his blade and both miss the hollow. ?Good going! You made me miss!? Akuma digs his club out of the ground. ?You really have no idea what it means to be nice do you!? 

  Akuma just snorted. ?Fuck off, I can do this on my own.? Akuma hadn?t noticed it, but all the fighting he?d been doing had caused half the spikes to begin to glow. ?What?s with that?? Toshiro thought to himself. ?Oh, fighting between your selves?? The hollow tilted its head. ?Who asked you, piece of shit hollow.? Akuma leaped into the air and spun the club around. ?COME AND GET SOME!? The hollow just smirked. ?Welcome to, Field!? The hollow laughed. ?What the hell are you talking about!?? 

  VWAAAAN!!! Lines began to spread out from the hollows body, connecting to each and every piece of land he?d say on. ?Like that?ll matter to me.? Akuma smirked. ?Field isn?t a barrier.? The hollow grinned. ?Field?s an attack!? He laughed as he leaped from his position. ?Damn it?? Akuma?s club hits the ground, BOOOM!!!!! Causing a large explosion that engulfs the area in a dust cloud. ?F?fuck?? the shinigami coughs and wipes the dust off himself. ?If you damage field, it blows up! Come and fight me now! WAHAHAHAHAHA!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma-
> 
> ?Damn it! What the hell do you think you?re doing!? Can?t you see this is my fight!? Akuma shouts. ?You were taking forever to beat one hollow so I helped out!? Toshiro responds. ?Who asked you to help!? I don?t remember calling for backup, maybe I?ve just gone def!? Akuma swings his club at the hollow. ?Maybe you?re just a stubborn idiot!? Toshiro swings his blade and both miss the hollow. ?Good going! You made me miss!? Akuma digs his club out of the ground. ?You really have no idea what it means to be nice do you!?
> 
> ...



	 	 Toshiro coughed a little bit, trying to get the dust out of his mouth, then brushes himself off ?You stupid dumbass, use your head for once, you never attack something head on if you don't know what it will do.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, and shook his head, ?So, if we attack this thing, it simply blows up on us?? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?What an interesting ability you have.? Toshiro began to twirl his sword around, careful not to hit a line, and cause an explosion from happening right on top of them. ?What the fuck ever, I'll just blow the whole damn thing up by force!? Akuma charged forward, and swung his club down, however it once again caused an explosion which covered him in dust, ?Gah.. fucking hell!?


 ?You dumb.. wait a minute,? Toshiro's eyes widened, 'That's it, I'll watch this stupid dumbass beat himself up trying to hit the stupid thing, and that way I'll be able to find a weakness in it.' The hollow grinned, ?Gahahahaha, your a very stubborn person! I told you though, if you damage field, it blows up!? Akuma grunted, ?Shut the fuck up!? He charged at the Hollow, and swung his massive club down, but it once again only managed to hit field, causing an explosion. Toshiro kept a careful on the explosion, trying to determine exactly which way would be effective in countering it, he noticed that the Hollow kept dodging at the last second, 'I see, so in otherwords, if he stays in the vicinity of the attack, he can also be injured by it..' Toshiro smirked a little bit, 'I've got it.'


 Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, ?Whisper, Kamikaze no Narasu? When he said that, the sword slowly formed a wind blade infused with Reiatsu, and Akuma barged forward, once again swinging his club at the Hollow, but failing to hit it, causing another explosion as the Hollow jumped out of the way, ?Wahahahahaha, you're a complete utter fool who only fights with instinct alone.? Toshiro smirked slightly, ?The one who is a fool is you.? Both Akuma and the Hollow turned to look at him, ?You keep dodging at the last second to avoid being hit, but it's not by the club..? Toshiro smirks, ?I wonder what would happen, if an attack hit the line around you right now from a range just close enough, that you wouldn't be able to completely dodge, and just far enough, that neither me nor that fool would get hit, eh?? Toshiro swung his sword down, and the wind blade headed straight for the Hollow, hitting a line right in front of it, and causing a massive explosion.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Fight Night!

  The hollow coughed, it?s arm bloody and it?s mask slightly cracked. ?You bastard?? It grumbled. ?Hey, I told you, I didn?t need your help!? Akuma shouted, his body was covered in blood and burns. ?Don?t you think this is finished just yet?? the hollow grinned. ?I have more abilities then just Field you know!? The hollow raised both it?s hands and placed them together. ?Watch this~? The tips of his fingers began to break away from the rest of his hand. ?Wait..? What?s he?? Akuma?s eyes widened as the hollows fingers shot towards Toshiro. 

  The attack had amazing speed on it as it headed for the shinigami. SPLASH! Blood sprays onto the ground and more drips from the wounds caused by the attack. ?G..guhh?? The shinigami grunts, feeling the pain of the hollows claws digging into his body. ?My? that?s quite unexpected of you Shinigami. ?S?.shut up?.? Akuma coughs, blood pouring down his chin, his body was pierced in ten different spots, two in his right leg, one in his left, three in his stomach, another in his right shoulder, followed by two in his left arm, the final one, piercing through his eyepatch and into his eye?.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYNgqXLqzW8[/YOUTUBE]





Akuma-

  ?Step back.? Akuma walked past Toshiro, as he was passing by there were two things that really stood out, number one. The claws from the hollows missing arm were still hanging out of his body, the tendons that connected them to the arm having been obviously ripped apart, leaving a foot hanging off the fingers. The next obvious thing was, the claws from the remaining arm had been retracted, leaving four bloodied wounds in Akira?s body, as well as removing his eyepatch an the contents underneath? 

  ?Akuma?.!?? Toshiro could tell right away, Akuma?s right eye had been taken from him.. even though he may have been blind in it, now, it was gone completely? ?Shut up! Shinigami can?t faultier even the slightest!? He had dropped his club a ways back, he was still unable to use Shunpo when holding it, it was just a burden. ?But-??I SAID SHT UP!? Akuma shouted. ?There is no use for a shinigami who isn?t completely willing to throw his life away on the battlefield! The eleventh division understands that and embraces that!? 

  Akuma kept his back to Toshiro. ?Understand that the world of the shinigami isn?t a bed of roses! Did you forget our last talk! It doesn?t matter what we have to sacrifice as long as we accomplish our goal! And our goal is to protect this town! So what does one measily little eye mean!? What do a few limbs mean!? What does my life mean!? I?ll throw it all away for the thrill of the battle and to accomplish my goal! I am a shinigami! I?m not longer the kid I used to be! I?m no longer the punk I used to be! I?ll fight to the very end and give up every last breath if that?s what I need to do!?

  He clenched his fists. ?There is no reason for fear or anger or doubt or hesitation in battle! They are all means of dulling the blade! Resolution! Absolute and complete resolve to move forward is what we need now! Do you understand!? Do not falter, Do not break! We?ll move forward and break down the barriers before us in order to accomplish our goal! IF YOU WANT TO BEAT THIS MONSTER THEN BE PREPARED TO THROW AWAY YOUR LIFE! THERE IS NO ROOM TO WAIT! ATTACK HEAD ON! THROW YOUR BODY TO THE WIND AND DEFEAT THE BEAST EVEN IF IT MEANS YOUR DEATH!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9HbIjdi6veo[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro stepped back a little as Akuma outburst to him about their previous conversation, telling him this time around that the world of Shinigami isn't a bed of roses, and how their goal is to protect the town, and how he would sacrifice life and limb for something like that.  He closed his eyes a little bit, as he heard Akuma speak.


_'There is no reason for fear or anger or doubt or hesitation in battle! They are all means of dulling the blade! Resolution! Absolute and complete resolve to move forward is what we need now Do you understand?! Do not falter, do not break! We'll move forward, and break down the barriers before us in order to accomplish our goal! IF YOU WANT TO BEAT THIS MONSTER THEN BE PREPARED TO THROW AWAY YOUR LIFE! THERE IS NO ROOM TO WAIT! ATTACK HEAD ON! THROW YOUR BODY TO THE WIND AND DEFEAT THE BEAST EVEN IF IT MEANS YOUR DEATH!?_


 Toshiro remembered back to his training with Pantsu, how Pantsu had taken his scarf, and how he fought with every inch of his life to protect him, even though the opponent was more skilled than him, even though he was incapable of defeating the opponent, the scarf meant more to him than his life did. He remembered the trial and error he went through, time and time again as Pantsu continually outwitted him easily, and he still continued to push forward, never once backing down, he remembered once again what Isis told him.

_"Akuma and I, do not see eye to eye on a lot of things. But we both took on the mantra of Eleventh Division the moment we became Shinigami. And no matter how much we dislike one another, or would love to be the one to put the other down, neither of us would EVER step into the fight of another. No Shinigami of Eleventh would interrupt another's battle. It is a sin of the highest order.?_


 Then Toshiro remembered, he remembered something from his childhood, the one thing that had taught him what his limits were, and that he needed to surpass them, and in order to do that he would have to become as strong as possible, even if it meant being killed in the process.


_Toshiro charged forward, his sword drawn, and he attempted to cut at the man, but the man blocked him easily, he sliced out again, and again, but the man once again easily blocked him, ?Humph, a weakling like you, trying to fight me, don't make me laugh!? Toshiro gasped for breath, this man was easily blocking him, he couldn't do a thing to fend for himself, ?You fool, how can someone be afraid of you?? The man laughed in his raspy voice, ?You're an idiot, hardly deserving of being called a warrior!? Toshiro looked up at the man in shocked, ?You analyze your opponent's style, you attempt to find an opening, attempt to predict their movements, that won't work against me though!? Toshiro's eyes widened slightly, ?Relax, have fun, enjoy yourself, don't rely on your brain, rely on your instincts! Use them, harness them, bring them forward, don't stop no matter what!? The man barreled down against Toshiro, who was unable to move his legs due to the stress of the man's Reiatsu, 'I can't move..?! Shit.. shit! Move.. move! Move..! MOVE...!!!? The man barreled his sword down at Toshiro, however at the last second, Toshiro's sword blocked his own, and the man's eyes widened, ?What..??

Toshiro pushed the man's sword back, and slashed outward, cutting him across the chest, then he made two slashes outward, both connecting with his arm, the man was pushed backwards, but managed to stop himself, and he looked up at Toshiro, ?I can't.. lose... not here... not now... I can't... I won't... I'm going to fight.... I'm going to... BEAT YOU!? Toshiro charged forward, and stabbed his sword outward, however the man barely managed to blocked the sword, still surprised, however Toshiro's sword came around from the side, and cut him on the side, then he kicked the man backwards, he rushed towards the man, and stabbed his sword into his chest at the last second, causing the man to cough up blood, Toshiro's eyes widened, and the man laughed a little bit, ?Hah.. I see... so you had it in you after all... a little bit of.. the will to fight...?_


  Toshiro kept his eyes closed, realizing now just how much he and Akuma were alike, the memories of what everyone in Rukongai said to him ran through his head one right after another, _?Fight, don't back down, don't give up, push yourself farther, when you hit your limits, break them, don't slow down... Fight.. Keep fighting, don't ever stop. Fight.. keep fighting... fight... fight... WIN!? _ 


  Toshiro's eyes opened up, and this time around, there was no fear in them, no anger, not even a hint of sadness or confusion, they were the eyes of a man who throughout most of his childhood knew nothing except fighting, they were the eyes that would make even the most seasoned of warriors proud. Toshiro knew now what he had to do, he had said he wouldn't become attached, and even though he hadn't, he had to stop this thing, if not just to protect his ?friends,? but also to protect this town. That was his job, he was a Shinigami, and being a Shinigami meant putting your life on the line to accomplish your mission, no matter what that mission was, that was the one thing he was taught from the very beginning when he joined the Academy, it was the one thing his whole life, up until this point had been teaching him.


  Toshiro placed his sword over his shoulder, his Reiatsu surrounding him, ?Who would have thought,? he turned to look at Akuma, ?that in the most ironic way possible, you and I are actually alike.? Toshiro turned to look back to the Hollow in front of him, and he smirked a little bit, placing his sword in front of him this time, ?Sorry, for making you wait so long, Mister Hollow,? Toshiro took his fighting stance, ?This time around though, things are going to be a little bit different.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

*The Black Knight and The White Paladin-*


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2010)

*Fumiko/Kioshi; Gate to World of The Living.*

_Dream ((First Person))_

_The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around trunks/disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go hope. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much to quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peacful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly the I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves were loud as the they neared me.

"STAY AWAY FROM ME!'_
_End_

Fumiko's eyes shot open seeing nothing, but the black of Kioshi's uniform. A strange dream that had recently returned to plauge her once again. Kioshi turned around to check on his parnter who in turn gave him a big smile that said 'Everything's cool'. It was unusal for Fumiko to be this quiet which worried him though he felt if something was wrong she would tell him.

"Not to long before we reach Japan." He said hoping to start some sort of conversation. "What exactly are we suppose to be doing once we get to Japan anyway?" Fumiko questioned knowing Kioshi knew the answer. "Apparently some there's been more active hollow activity and it's been getting worse by the day. We're suppose to stay there for a month, so I hoped you packed everything you need."

A full month were the words that rung in Fumiko's head over and over. _"Do we really need to stay that long?"_ She thought as she glanced toward her zanpaktou.

"Heads up Fumiko, we're at the end!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]lZAbF1hXfeg[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro stood back up, and laughed a little bit, ?I see, so that's your true form, eh?? The white aura continued to swirl around Toshiro's body, ?Enough! I'm tired of dicking around!? The Hollow looked at him in surprise, ?What?!? Akuma smirked, ?So, you're gonna get fuckin serious, huh?? Toshiro grinned a little bit, ?Hey Mister Hollow, got any more tricks up your sleeve?!? Toshiro asked in a taunting tone, and the Hollow growled a little bit, ?You damn Shinigami!? The Hollow swung it's tail at Toshiro with amazing speed, however Toshiro suddenly moved to the side with swift speed, fast enough to create a slight blur, ?What?! That's the same...? Toshiro shot forwards towards the Hollow, and cut out at it, slicing it across the chest, ?You.. damn..? The Hollow raised it's hand to punch, however Toshiro moved to the side in a blur, and Akuma was just behind him, ?Surprise shithead!? Akuma shot a punch out at the Hollow that sent it reeling backwards, slamming into a nearby building.

Toshiro suddenly appeared right behind Akuma, he smirked a little bit, ?I'm starting to get the hang of this speed thing.? Akuma grunted a little bit, ?Don't be an idiot and let your guard down, fool!? Toshiro turned his head back up, and saw a shadow moving in the smoke, the Hollow lunged forward at them, ?DAMN YOU!? Two of the spikes on it's tail shot off, however Toshiro and Akuma easily dodged the spikes with their speed. Toshiro was indeed getting the hang of his new speed, however little did he know, that it was less than a quarter of his maximum, had Toshiro been able to use his full speed, he would be running circles around the Hollow, looking as though he was making clones.


  Akuma was the next one to barrel forward, punching at the Hollow again, however this time the Hollow managed to dodge, ?You fool, charging head on won't...? Toshiro suddenly appeared beside the Hollow, ?No, but attacking while you're distracted works just as well!? Toshiro cut down, however the Hollow managed to move it's tail just in time to block the strike with a spike, Toshiro jumped backwards, and landed on the ground, all of them were slightly spread out now, Toshiro twirled his sword around in the air a little bit.

The Hollow had it's full attention on Toshiro now, ?DAMN YOU SHINIGAMI! HOW DARE YOU MOCK ME LIKE THIS!? The Hollow charged forward with all it's speed, and smashed it's hand down into the ground, however Toshiro had already blurred to the side. ?What'sa matter, Mister Hollow? That all ya got?? The Hollow lunged at him again, however Toshiro easily dodged the strike, this time however, the Hollow followed his movements, and swung it's tail down at him, but Toshiro blurred to the side of that strike too, ?You know... this damn tail...? Toshiro blurred forward, appearing right underneath it, ?Is getting damn annoying!? He sliced into the tail, and cut it off, and the Hollow yelled with pain again. Toshiro smirked a little bit, as the Hollow turned around to face him, ?You.. bastard.. how.. dare... you...? 

Toshiro placed his sword out in front of him, ?Enough, I'm going to end this in one strike.? The Hollow yelled out, ?YOU CHEEKY SON OF A BITCH!? It charged at him now, swinging at him with it's only hand, left, right, left right, but Toshiro dodged them easily, however the last hit managed to send Toshiro skidding back slightly, but he used his sword to right himself, and looked up, blood running down his forehead slightly, ?You pack a hell of a punch.? Toshiro smiled a little bit, and the Hollow, now blinded by it's raged, roared in fury, and charged towards Toshiro, ?You dumb idiot.. Whisper...? However, before Toshiro could finish his sentence, he saw Akuma leaping at the Hollow's head diagonally from behind.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MGXvKHno6Q[/YOUTUBE]




As Akuma leaped behind the hollow, he unleashed a quick burst of spirit, the hollow turned around in surprise. "Damn it... when did you!?" But it was too late to dodge, too late to react. Akuma's fist connected with the hollows mask and sent it crashing into the ground with a massive THUD! "Nnngh..." the hollow grunts. "What are you doing you bastard! Get off of me!" The hollow tries to move, but Akuma delivers a quick punch to it's mask, causing it to crack slightly and making his fist bleed.

"You took my most precious possession!" Akuma grinned. "You think i'll let you live after taking the only thing i loved?" His grin turned more satanic then happy. "What the hell are you going on about!?" The hollow screamed. "My right eye you son of a bitch." Akuma pointed at his empty eye socket. "You know... your eye is just about the right size to fit in there..." He grinned. "Wanna trade!? you already took mine! lemme take yours to be fair!" he laughed and began to punch the hollows mask repeatedly. "It's only right! a trade's a trade!" 

He laughed, Akuma's fist getting bloodier with each punch, the hollow cold only grunt in pain, as if it's face was being smashed in. "STOP IT! STOP IT!" The hollow shouts. "I don't think so!" Akuma's fist hit the cracked right half of the hollows mask and broke through, revealing a mans face beneath. "So.. that's what you hollow look like huh?" Akuma grinned, the mans eye was black instead of white and the iris was yellow. "Perfect." Akuma reached in and plucked out the hollows eye. 

"GUAH!!!! YOU BASTARD!!! NNNGGGHHHAAA!! MY EYE!!! MY EYE!!!" the hollow screams, Akuma simply steps off of it and blows on the eye. "It's a bit bloody." He pops it into his socket and blinks a little bit. "But some how." His vision goes from seeing only on his left side, to being able to see what was on his right side. "It works like a real eye." He laughed, the difference between his regular and the hollows eye was far too obvious... "All yours Toshiro, I got back what it took from me."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]MZoesAY1k1s[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro blinked a little bit, and watched as Akuma pulled out the Hollow's eye, and he fought the urge to gag for a moment, ?Ugh, how disgusting.? Toshiro shook his head slightly, and watched as Akuma put the eye into his right socket, ?The fuck?! Can you see out of that thing?!? Akuma turned to him and laughed, ?Didn't I just say it works like a real eye?!? Toshiro shook his head again, ?I guess there are still a few things that are different between us.? He suddenly blurred out again, as the Hollow's tail came crashing down towards him, the Hollow slowly getting back to it's feet, ?Bah, even with your damn eye taken out you can fight, what the hell's it take to kill you?? The Hollow eventually managed to steady itself, ?Kill.. I'm going to.. KILL YOU!? It lunged at Akuma, however Toshiro raised his hand, ?Oi, dumbass, your fight is with me!? He pointed his hand into a finger, ?Hadou #4, Byakurai!? A blast of Lightning shot out of his finger, and hit the Hollow square in the chest, knocking it backwards. Akuma smirked, ?Eh, so you can do low level Hadou's without any chants now?? Toshiro shook his head, ?Even so, that wasn't quite at the full power of that attack.?


  The Hollow grunted, ?Guh... gah..? it coughed up a little bit of blood, but slowly began to stand back up, Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?You're a pretty tough guy, if I had to guess your power right, I'd say if you had lived any longer, you would have made it to the level of a Menos Grande, of course I'm just guessing.? The Hollow charged at him, but Toshiro easily dodged to the side, and cut the Hollow on it's mask, cracking it even more, ?Well, whatever, time to finish this shit.? Toshiro jumped backwards, and landed about 15 meters away from the Hollow, 'Perfect, just enough distance, by the time he gets ready to react it will be too late.' Toshiro closed his eyes, and concentrated, ?Whisper.. Kamikaze no Narasu.? Another wind blade formed in front of the sword, and Toshiro smiled at the Hollow.

?Sorry, Mr. Hollow, this was a fun fight, and all, but I'm afraid it's over.? The Hollow began to charge forward again, however Toshiro swung his sword down, causing the wind blade to head straight at the Hollow, before the Hollow could even react, the wind blade cut it in half, and the Hollow began to dissolve, Toshiro sighed a little bit, changing from Shikai back into base state, ?Whew, that was a hell of a battle.? Toshiro turned to look at Akuma, ?Oi, how's that eye working for you??


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Akuma stretched a bit and moved his eye around. "Yeah, it feels a bit odd." He told Toshiro. "It's kind of weird to be able to see out of both eyes again, im used to having a blindspot." He looked around. "It doesn't feel any different than my other eye. Which is a bit odd, guess hollow see the same we do eh?" He looked over at Toshiro. "How's it look by the way, I bet it's pretty bad-ass right? the eye was all black after all." He grinned, for some reason, Akuma seemed to be enjoying his new found eye... which came from the hollows skull..

"Wellp..." Akuma's spirit faded and he let out a sigh. "My bodies killing me... I think I'll be going home. Good luck finding a place to sleep, have a good time." He waved to Toshiro as he removed his club from the ground, the spikes no longer glowing. "See yah, you can go back to your kids i guess." He yawned and grunted at the same time. "Fuck my body hurts like hell....."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2010)

Toshiro sheathed his Zanpaktou, and took a look at Akuma for a second, a smirk coming across his face, “Actually, I think it suits your personality quite well.” Toshiro turned around, and began to walk in the direction back towards the human, he was spent down, and even though the wound on his head had closed up, there was still a pretty large cut there, “I have a place to sleep, with someone who actually gives a shit about the well being of others, unlike you” Toshiro yelled back at Akuma in a joking tone.


  He cracked his neck slightly, and then started back towards the place where the humans were, “That battle wore me out, I'm gonna need some food, hey I know, we can all go out to lunch, that sounds like a hell of an idea” Toshiro laughed a little bit as he headed back towards the park where the humans were at, and where that new kid who showed up was, “Oh yeah, that reminds me, why do I have a funny feeling about that new kid anyway?”

--------


With Hogo & Ryan/Mira


Hogo blinked a little bit, “Oh me, you probably haven't seen me around.” Hogo smiled timidly, then heard him ask the question that he dreaded the most, most people would run off when he gave them an answer, and he tensed up a little bit, he shifted his hands around slightly, trying to debate on whether or not he wanted to answer. He sighed a little bit, and then made up his mind, “I'm in Grade 6 of Karakura Elementary School.” He tensed up again, waiting for an explosive reaction, and Ryan to call him a freak of nature of sorts.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 14, 2010)

Mira's head hung a little bit in shame after hearing Hogo tell them he was in 6th grade. He was so cute, yet too young for her. Mira noticed that Hogo seemed to have tensed up from telling them he was in 6th grade.

She guessed that he didn't like telling people that tid bit of information. Mira sighed, even though he was a bit abnormal, he still seemed to be very nice. That was all that mattered. Mira looked at Hogo with a smile.

"If it makes you feel better I was tallest in my class when I was in 1st grade," Mira said a in a reassuring manner.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

With Akira-

  ?Come on! Come on! Let?s go for a walk! I wanna walk!? Kazen jumps around happily. ?Please Kazen? my body aches.. that Akuma did a number on me.? He held his left arm. ?Damn, it hurts?? He grumbled, his arm had just been broken yesterday, but somehow when he awoke this morning, it was better? His wound was completely healed. ?Did that Akuma do that? He doesn?t seem like the type though.? Akira rubbed his chin. His body was covered in bruises, cuts and blood.  ?I don?t think I?m exactly in the right attire for a walk?? 

  Akira sighed. ?But the paaaarrrkk~~~~ It?s~~~ close~~~? Kazen whined. ?Fine? We?ll go to the park? but only for a little while, I really need to get home and rest.? Akira sighed, his wounds had stopped bleeding, but the dried blood running down from his forehead to his chin, covering his eye, was rather annoying? he was scaring the people as he walked down the street, but there was no place to wash off the blood. ?Yaaayyyy~~ Park~~~? Kazen sped off. ?OI! KAZEN!!! HOLD UP!!!? Akira rushed after the dog.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira's head hung a little bit in shame after hearing Hogo tell them he was in 6th grade. He was so cute, yet too young for her. Mira noticed that Hogo seemed to have tensed up from telling them he was in 6th grade.
> 
> She guessed that he didn't like telling people that tid bit of information. Mira sighed, even though he was a bit abnormal, he still seemed to be very nice. That was all that mattered. Mira looked at Hogo with a smile.
> 
> "If it makes you feel better I was tallest in my class when I was in 1st grade," Mira said a in a reassuring manner.



           Hogo blinked a little bit, a look of confusion showing on his face, had this person not flipped out, and called him a freak, like everyone else did? He smiled lightly at Mira, slightly touched by her words, “Ah.. I see..” He was speechless to say the least, he couldn't believe someone hadn't actually called him a freak, but instead accepted the fact that he was just weird like that, suddenly he looked down at his watch, and sighed a little bit, “Darn, I arrived here far too late for my own good, sorry, I need to head home now.” Hogo waved at Mira and Ryan, and began to ran out of the park, nearly running into a dog that was headed directly into the park, “Ahh.. excuse me..” Hogo said, and continued on his way out of the park.

At this point in time, Toshiro was just arriving back at the park, he had been gone for about 10 minutes now, but he finally managed to come back, only to see that the newcomer was just leaving, 'Damn, I missed a chance to talk to him,' Toshiro emerged, still in his Shinigami form, and his Gigai came out at this point, “Yaaay, you're back, Nyah!”The Gigai tackled him to the ground, “Oi.. oi.. get off of me... OW!” The Gigai had actually brushed it's hand up against the wound on Toshiro's head hard, “Umm.. sorry? Nyah” Toshiro punched the Gigai off of him, “Yeesh, just like a freakin cat.” He brushed himself off, and looked at Mira, “Oh.. hi, I'm back.” Toshiro had some scratches on his left arm, his cheeks, his neck, and a pretty large gash (which was clotted) across his forehead.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira watched as Hogo ran off. She saw the dog he nearly ran into. Mira looked at the dog, she knew she saw it from somewhere before. Her eye's widened as she realized that the dog was Kazen. 

Mira went over to Kazen and smiled at the dog. She knealt down next to him as she extended out her heand to pet him.

"Hello there Kazen, looks like we meet again," Mira said with a smile. Mira looked up for a second, if Kazen was around then that meant Akira was near by. She looked back down at Kazen.

"So Kazen, where's your master?" Mira asked the dog.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Akira-

  ?Nnnggh?? He grumbled gripping his chest. ?Damn? why does it hurt so much.? He coughed. ?Kazen, you?re too excited.? he thought to himself as he walked towards the park, Kazen had gone way ahead of him. As Akira walks down the street he passes some tall kid and ignores it. ?Kids sure are getting taller these days.? He mumbled before making his way into the park itself. ?Damn it, where did he wonder off too..? Akira?s vision had begun to double and blur. ?D?damn, where am I going?? He felt dizzy and tired. He also felt like he was hit by a truck, repeatedly. 

  ?Huff?huff?.? He gripped his chest harder. ?Nnnggh? it hurts?.? He grunted. ?It hurts?? His hands began to shake as he gripped his shirt. ?Why? does it hurt so much?.? He coughed, He remembered a slight pain in his chest when he was training with Akuma?. ?Just fight through it, your soul is fluctuating between human and hollow, your chest probably hurts because of the innate hollow prescience in your soul, it?ll get worse when you don?t have the spirit energy to put up with it, just work through it though, you?ll be fine? probably??

  Akira huffed, he could hear Kazen barking and laughing, he had to be close.. where ever Kazen was, he had to be close by now. ?KAZEN! WHERE DID YOU GO!? Akira shouts. ?Come on! KAZEN!!!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiro sensed a small trace of Akuma's Reiatsu nearby, mixed in with the Reiatsu of a human, although he could tell the person was injured, about that time he heard the shout of ?KAZEN! WHERE DID YOU GO! Come on! KAZEN!!!? He raised a brow a little bit, then looked at the dog, then back in the direction of the voice, ?So.. the dog must belong to that human.. but then how..?? Suddenly a voice spoke up, ?That's cause he's not a normal human.? Toshiro whipped his hear around, and looked at the dog with wide eyes, ?What.. did you just..?? About that time he saw a human come into the clearing, looking pretty beaten up, which caused his eyes to widen even more, as this was the human that was emitting a residual trace of Akuma's Reiatsu, 'What the hell is going on here?'


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira looked up in the direction of the voice to see Akira. She raised one of her hands and waved it. IHopefully, Akira would notice.

"Akira, over here!" Mira called out to her friend. It was nice to see Akira agai, even if it did look like he just got out of a fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro sensed a small trace of Akuma's Reiatsu nearby, mixed in with the Reiatsu of a human, although he could tell the person was injured, about that time he heard the shout of ?KAZEN! WHERE DID YOU GO! Come on! KAZEN!!!? He raised a brow a little bit, then looked at the dog, then back in the direction of the voice, ?So.. the dog must belong to that human.. but then how..?? Suddenly a voice spoke up, ?That's cause he's not a normal human.? Toshiro whipped his hear around, and looked at the dog with wide eyes, ?What.. did you just..?? About that time he saw a human come into the clearing, looking pretty beaten up, which caused his eyes to widen even more, as this was the human that was emitting a residual trace of Akuma's Reiatsu, 'What the hell is going on here?'





Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira looked up in the direction of the voice to see Akira. She raised one of her hands and waved it. IHopefully, Akira would notice.
> 
> "Akira, over here!" Mira called out to her friend. It was nice to see Akira agai, even if it did look like he just got out of a fight.




Akira rubbed his eyes. "Oh... he...Hey Mira..." Akira walked over to the group and sat down against a tree, Kazen walking over to him. "Master are you ok?" Kazen tilted his head. "I'm fine boy." Akira sighed and pet the dog. "You sure? Do you need to lick your wounds? Want me to do it for you? Wounds heal better if you lick em!" Akira sweatdropped. "I'll be fine... That Akuma guy, His training is a bit rough...." Akira grunted. "It's nice to see a friendly face though." He thought to himself, looking over at Mira. "Then there's that guy from before.." He looked at Ryan. "And this guy is dressed up just like Akuma..." He looked at Toshiro. 

"So.... what's up....." Akira whispered towards Mira.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

"Oh nothing much. Though what happened to you? It looks like you got out of a bad bar fight," Mira asked. Mira noticed how Akira looked at Ryan a few moments before talking to her. 

Mira looked at Ryan, then looked back at Akira. She pointed at Ryan.

"His name if Ryan, Akira," Mira said as she introduced Akira to Ryan.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Oh nothing much. Though what happened to you? It looks like you got out of a bad bar fight," Mira asked. Mira noticed how Akira looked at Ryan a few moments before talking to her.
> 
> Mira looked at Ryan, then looked back at Akira. She pointed at Ryan.
> 
> "His name if Ryan, Akira," Mira said as she introduced Akira to Ryan.



Akira nodded. "Yeah, We've met...." He coughed. "Uh, Well, Nothing special really happened... I just met this guy named Akuma yesterday, i guess i got into some kind of fight and he saved me or something... Then he went on about training with my powers... it wasn't really easy, he had this big club that he kept trying to hit me with.. He got me a few times and it really hurt..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akira nodded. "Yeah, We've met...." He coughed. "Uh, Well, Nothing special really happened... I just met this guy named Akuma yesterday, i guess i got into some kind of fight and he saved me or something... Then he went on about training with my powers... it wasn't really easy, he had this big club that he kept trying to hit me with.. He got me a few times and it really hurt..."



	 	  Toshiro watched Akira walk over to them, and noted immediately that he seemed to know Mira from somewhere. He watched in complete bewilderment as Akira suddenly began talking to Kanzen, 'What.. the hell is this shit?! He's talking to that dog as if it's an every day occurrence?!' Then he heard the words Akuma come out of his mouth, and had his eyes widened any further, they would have probably come directly out of their sockets.

Toshiro managed to regain his composure shortly thereafter though, ?I see, that explains why you look so beaten up.? Toshiro shook his head a little bit, ?That guy, I swear, and hear he was going on about how the weak die and the strong survive.? Toshiro turned his attention back to Akira, ?My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a Shinigami stationed here along with Akuma.? Toshiro walked up to the man, ?If you would stand still for a moment, I'm pretty sure I can heal the majority of the wounds that rough house inflicted on you.? Toshiro held both of his hands over Akira's shoulders, and using his reiatsu he began to slowly heal Akira with Kido.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro watched Akira walk over to them, and noted immediately that he seemed to know Mira from somewhere. He watched in complete bewilderment as Akira suddenly began talking to Kanzen, 'What.. the hell is this shit?! He's talking to that dog as if it's an every day occurrence?!' Then he heard the words Akuma come out of his mouth, and had his eyes widened any further, they would have probably come directly out of their sockets.
> 
> Toshiro managed to regain his composure shortly thereafter though, ?I see, that explains why you look so beaten up.? Toshiro shook his head a little bit, ?That guy, I swear, and hear he was going on about how the weak die and the strong survive.? Toshiro turned his attention back to Akira, ?My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a Shinigami stationed here along with Akuma.? Toshiro walked up to the man, ?If you would stand still for a moment, I'm pretty sure I can heal the majority of the wounds that rough house inflicted on you.? Toshiro held both of his hands over Akira's shoulders, and using his reiatsu he began to slowly heal Akira with Kido.



"Uhh.. thanks..." Akira coughed. "So.. you... you know Akuma?" He asked, Akira didn't figure akuma was the type to know people... or get along with people, or like people, or let people live... Actually, he kind of figured Akuma was like those hollow he told him about... only, Akuma was more human in appearance and didn't smell as bad. "I'm... Akira.. that's Kazen.." He pointed to his dog. "Hey! that other guy talked to me! Can you talk to me too? Master talks to me! i like master, he feeds me scraps from his plate! have you ever had peanut butter? It gets stuck to the roof of my mouth and i have to rick if off rick dis." He starts licking the top of his mouth. "Please, stop embarrassing me..." Akira sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Uhh.. thanks..." Akira coughed. "So.. you... you know Akuma?" He asked, Akira didn't figure akuma was the type to know people... or get along with people, or like people, or let people live... Actually, he kind of figured Akuma was like those hollow he told him about... only, Akuma was more human in appearance and didn't smell as bad. "I'm... Akira.. that's Kazen.." He pointed to his dog. "Hey! that other guy talked to me! Can you talk to me too? Master talks to me! i like master, he feeds me scraps from his plate! have you ever had peanut butter? It gets stuck to the roof of my mouth and i have to rick if off rick dis." He starts licking the top of his mouth. "Please, stop embarrassing me..." Akira sighed.



	 	  Toshiro smirked a little bit as he continued to heal Akira, ?Know the guy? I'm his partner, we work together to.. well supposedly to purify Hollow, but I'm not sure about Akuma, they might just simply get destroyed when he whacks them with his damn club.? Toshiro shook his head slightly with a sigh, then he looked over at the dog, noticing that it was talking to him, and he sweat dropped slightly, ?Umm.. yeah, I can understand you...? Toshiro had suddenly become nervous, he always had been nervous around dogs, even if he was ridiculously stronger than them, dogs just seemed to get to him for some reason, he preferred cats. Toshiro noticed Akira's wounds were mostly healed up, the ones that he could heal anyways, and he took a step back.


  As soon as he took a step back, ?Ahh, introduce me, introduce me.. Nyah!? Neko-neko exclaimed, jumping onto his back in his Gigai. Toshiro sweat dropped again, ?Now you're embarrassing me..? He coughed slightly, ?This is a mod soul, currently inhabiting my Gigai, otherwise known as a Shinigami's Human Body, we use them so as not to attract attention to us while in this world, it's name is Neko-Neko.? Toshiro shrugged the mod soul off of it's back, however it simply jumped back up, ?Would you stop that?!? Toshiro punched the mod soul off his back again, and it landed on it's ass. ?Oww, that hurts.. Nyah!? Toshiro sighed, ?It's very slow headed, as you can see.?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei shrugged as he watched Mira lose the fight, "damn, fire bitch! so useless!" He muttered to himself in anger as he clenched his fist. Pretty pissed that the girl had lost, he dropped the sucker in his mouth and stepped on it.

Soon he heard a voice nearby. It wasn't the voice of a female so he wasn't to worried about it. Stepping into the scene was a boy that looked to be about there age area, but he wasn't to sure. _just a regular dick head,_ Kyohei thought to himself as he placed his hands in his pocket.

He wasn't very interested in the punk and just kept his back against the tree, _losing interest pretty fuckin quick._ Though he became pretty surprised when he heard that the punk was actually just a very tall brat, "tch, what a freak." He kept to himself as he watched the kids nearby play around.

After the brat left there was then the entry of the other shinigami and a regular person with his dog, _I must attract jackasses or something._ Kyohei assumed as he looked over to get a good look at them. When he heard Mira introduce Ryan he walked towards the others.

"Hey wheres the respect Fire Bitch? Not gonna introduce me?", Kyohei questioned rudely to Mira as he walked past her and in Akira's face. "So whats with the hippie coming in all of a sudden?", the blond haired boy insulted the man before he placed a new sucker in his mouth. "You here to talk with the rest of these freaks? Huh, Hippie boy?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> 
> Kyohei shrugged as he watched Mira lose the fight, "damn, fire bitch! so useless!" He muttered to himself in anger as he clenched his fist. Pretty pissed that the girl had lost, he dropped the sucker in his mouth and stepped on it.
> ...


 
Toshiro watched as Kyohei suddenly walked over to everyone, and watched as Kyohei began to address Mira, and a vein quickly popped on his forehead, he had just been in a fight recently, and was in no mood to deal with this attitude of his. He watched as Kyohei addressed Akira as a Hippie, and he had enough of it by this point, he could understand having a rude mouth, but he couldn't tolerate not addressing someone properly by their name. He reared his fist back, and nailed Kyohei with a punch on the jaw, knocking him back onto the ground, and his sucker out of his mouth, "SHUT THE FUCK UP! AT LEAST ADDRESS PEOPLE BY THEIR NAMES, STUPID ASS." Toshiro turned his attention back to Akira, "Sorry about that, just ignore that punk ass idiot."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira stood up and walked over to Kyohei. She glared down at him. She just couldn't tolerate his insolence anymore. Mira's glare then shifted to a smile that seemed to be hiding murderous intent.

"Kyohei, there's a very good reason why I don't like you. You're a rude, insolent little bitch who needs to grow up and get some fucking manners. So, the next time you insult my friends or myself, I will fucking castrate you, you little insignificant piece of shit," Mira said in a very calm manner that was masking her rage. Normally, Mira rarley swore. Though, when she did swear like that it was because she was very angered.

Mira then walked over to Akira, Ryan, and Toshiro. She sighed and smiled at them.

"I'm so sorry you had to hear me say that. I don't normally talk like that," Mira said in a gentle manner.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

/with Akira-


Akira slowly stood up and cracked his neck. ?Alright, I understand.? He let out a deep breath. ?Bite down.? He held his right hand up and pointed it at Kyohei. ?kodoku na ōkami.? His hands exploded in a burst of Reiatsu forming into his wolf claws with white tufts of fur around his wrists. ?If you wish to fight, I am more then up for it.? He moved his fingers and hands around a bit, trying to get used to the transformation still. Thanks to Akuma he?d learned how to call it out on his own. It was also thanks to Akira that he was able to hold the form for a longer period of time without getting tired. 

  With Shino-

  ?Urgh..? The S.C.U sat outside the building, ambulances rushing past as they take both the dead cops and the dead terrorists off to the hospital. ?Damn it? It wasn?t them.? Josei slams her fist into the wall. ?They were still planning on blowing up a building, isn?t that fine?? Shino leaned back and looked up at the sky. ?They were planning on blowing up some abandoned building! You get it!? These weren?t our guys! Who the hell has the balls to blow up a school with a bunch of kids in it.? She shook her head. ?I?m going to go home.? Shino sighed and stretched. ?You walking home in that?? Josei asked him. 

  ?Might as well, I?ll see you later.? He walked off, holding up his hand. ?Be careful to not get into any trouble on your way home idiot!? Josei shouts. ?I?ll be fine, probably.? Shino smiled at her before walking off down the street. ?That guy? I swear he?s going to give me a heart attack?? She grumbled holding her right hand to her forehead. ?The Ice queen?s heart?s getting a  bit warmer huh?? A voice came from behind her. ?Shut up.? THWACK! She smacked the guy without even looking.

  With Akuryu-

  ?Cero~~? He shouts, blasting down two gillian. ?You can have one.? He looks down at the three normal hollow beneath him. ?The other shall be my snack; I can feel myself growing closer to Adjuuca.? He grinned. ?Once I evolve, I shall take you all with me, to the killing grounds.? He leaned down and took a massive bite out of the Gillian. ?Where evolution is only natural.? He grinned. ?Yes, death is the sweetest scent.? 



With Akuma-


"Nnnghh..." He throws open the door and drops his club on the ground, along with his Gigai, he had decided it would be easier to carry the body then listen to that goro dude. "I'm exhausted...." He let out a yawn and walked towards the bedroom, collapsing on the bed and ignoring his wounds, he let himself drift off into a peaceful slumber... it was, so nice... so quiet..... "The King Is Born." The flash of twisted version of his face appears before him. "BWAH!" He sits up quickly, chest pounding. "What, what was that feeling..." He looked around and tried to slow his breath.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro watched as Kyohei suddenly walked over to everyone, and watched as Kyohei began to address Mira, and a vein quickly popped on his forehead, he had just been in a fight recently, and was in no mood to deal with this attitude of his. He watched as Kyohei addressed Akira as a Hippie, and he had enough of it by this point, he could understand having a rude mouth, but he couldn't tolerate not addressing someone properly by their name. He reared his fist back, and nailed Kyohei with a punch on the jaw, knocking him back onto the ground, and his sucker out of his mouth, "SHUT THE FUCK UP! AT LEAST ADDRESS PEOPLE BY THEIR NAMES, STUPID ASS." Toshiro turned his attention back to Akira, "Sorry about that, just ignore that punk ass idiot."





Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira stood up and walked over to Kyohei. She glared down at him. She just couldn't tolerate his insolence anymore. Mira's glare then shifted to a smile that seemed to be hiding murderous intent.
> 
> "Kyohei, there's a very good reason why I don't like you. You're a rude, insolent little bitch who needs to grow up and get some fucking manners. So, the next time you insult my friends or myself, I will fucking castrate you, you little insignificant piece of shit," Mira said in a very calm manner that was masking her rage. Normally, Mira rarley swore. Though, when she did swear like that it was because she was very angered.
> 
> ...





InfIchi said:


> /with Akira-
> Akira slowly stood up and cracked his neck. ?Alright, I understand.? He let out a deep breath. ?Bite down.? He held his right hand up and pointed it at Kyohei. ?kodoku na ōkami.? His hands exploded in a burst of Reiatsu forming into his wolf claws with white tufts of fur around his wrists. ?If you wish to fight, I am more then up for it.? He moved his fingers and hands around a bit, trying to get used to the transformation still. Thanks to Akuma he?d learned how to call it out on his own. It was also thanks to Akira that he was able to hold the form for a longer period of time without getting tired.



*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei gave an ugly look to the long haired person in front of him. Before he could press on with more harsh words, he was dropped by a sudden punch by Toshiro. The sucker in his mouth flew out several feet away in the grass, "tch."

"Hey Reaper-Asshole! What the hell happened to being mister cool!?", the student asserted as he rubbed his jaw that was in some pain.  "SHUT THE FUCK UP! AT LEAST ADDRESS PEOPLE BY THEIR NAMES, STUPID ASS.", was what the shinigami commanded in a rather angry tone. Having enough of him, Kyohei was ready to go at it with Toshiro for round two.

However, Mira stepped and appointed her own words as to why she didn't like him and even threatened him. "So its that way, huh Fire Bitch?! Kyohei yelled out in furry as he looked up at her. "I fucking knew you were just putting on a mask! Just like me! Don't think I'm so soft as to not hit a bitch! Cause I will!", he spoke harshly as his temper seemed to get the better of him this time.

Kyohei was even ready to fight her if needed, but interrupted yet again was by this guy called Akira. The guy's hand turned into some sort of wolf like claws, which startled the underclassmen at first, but he regained his composure and stood to his feet. "A fight, huh?", the younger student spoke with a serious face as he placed a new sucker in his mouth.

"Shit, I didn't think Hippies were into that kind of thing. I always though they wanted to hug and kiss with animals," Kyohei mentioned as he looked at Akira's dog, referring to it. "...Sure jackass I'll beat the hell out of you. I'll be nice to you since you didn't bash me like those other assholes," the student narrowed his eyes as he raised his hand for a shake. "The names Kyohei Maru-", before he could finish his own sentence he quickly spat the sucker out of his mouth and into Akira's face.

This trick was quickly followed up by a right hook to the face, "what you want my sucker?! Sorry, but suck on this instead!" Though this was a dirty tactic it didn't bother him at all as he was use to this. Honor and bravery didn't exist to him as this was his way of fighting and telling him how cowardly it was wasn't going to change anything.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei gave an ugly look to the long haired person in front of him. Before he could press on with more harsh words, he was dropped by a sudden punch by Toshiro. The sucker in his mouth flew out several feet away in the grass, "tch."
> 
> "Hey Reaper-Asshole! What the hell happened to being mister cool!?", the student asserted as he rubbed his jaw that was in some pain.  "SHUT THE FUCK UP! AT LEAST ADDRESS PEOPLE BY THEIR NAMES, STUPID ASS.", was what the shinigami commanded in a rather angry tone. Having enough of him, Kyohei was ready to go at it with Toshiro for round two.
> ...



Akira wiped his face off and cracked his knuckles, this guys punches were nothing special. Not compared to that Akuma freak.. Akira clenched his right fist, Toshiro could feel Akiras spiritual energy focusing into it. "Wait... that level of spirit...." Toshiro's eyes widened a bit, he might not like Kyohei the best, but even this was taking it a bit far. Akira was going to hit him with every ounce of power he had. "Wolf's bane!" Akira shouts, throwing his right hand towards Kyohei's face. 

"That's enough!" Toshiro reached his hand out and grabbed the attack, flinching from pain for just a second. "This... is going too far, the both of you calm down!" He let go of Akira's hand. "Tell that to him." Akira's hands returned to normal. "Come on Kazen, let's go home..."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

*Park*

Mira glared at Kyohei as he dared to compare himself to her. She was nothing like him. She watched as Akira and Kyohei fought and then how Toshiro broke it up. She then saw Akira start walking away. 

"Akira wait up," Mira called out to him as she chased after him. She didn't want to be anywhere near Kyohei right now because she was on the verge of lashing out physically at him.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena smiled in joy as Dr.Gillian gave her, Lenore, and the other hollow one of the gillians he killed to eat. She saw Lenore cutting off the some of the meat with her claws. There were three pieces that she cut off. Lenore tossed one to the fairy hollow and one to Helena.

"Here you guys go," Lenore said to them. Helena caught her piece.

"Thank you Lenore. Also thank so much for the bountiful meal Dr.Gillian," Helena said sweetly. Lenore nodded to acknowledge Helena's comment. Lenore looked up at Dr.Gillian.

"Merci beaucoup for the meal sir," Lenore said.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiro rubbed his hand a little bit, and grumbled slightly, "Damn, that punch actually hurt, that bastard is pretty strong." He looked up as Mira called after Akira, and ran off after him. She couldn't blame him really, no one in their right mind would want to be around Kyohei right now. He sighed a little bit, and turned to Kyohei, "You dropped the nice guy act, I'm fine with that and all, but you keep going on and on about this whole business with your mother." Toshiro shook his head slightly, "Would your mother really want to see you acting this way? Well, whatever, I've got places I need to be."


Toshiro walked away from Kyohei, and continued rubbing his hand, "Son of a bitch, that punch hurt like a friend, come on Neko-neko." Toshiro sighed a little bit, yelling back to the bunch of humans, "Training's over now, I've taught you how to bring out your abilities, it's up to you to figure out how to master them." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "Man, what a troublesome kid.. Kyohei, it looks like I'll have to teach him a bit in manners." Toshiro flinched again as his hand ached, "Ow! Fuck!"​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> *Park*
> 
> Mira glared at Kyohei as he dared to compare himself to her. She was nothing like him. She watched as Akira and Kyohei fought and then how Toshiro broke it up. She then saw Akira start walking away.
> 
> "Akira wait up," Mira called out to him as she chased after him. She didn't want to be anywhere near Kyohei right now because she was on the verge of lashing out physically at him.



Akira let out a sigh. "Sorry for over reacting back there Mira..." He looked down at his hands. "I was, I don't know... I felt to angry and I don't have any reason for it..." He let out a sigh and shoved his hands into his pockets. "I'm really sorry, I should just go home..." It was about that time his stomach began to growl.. "Urgh... so hungry... i've only had beef jerky all day.. how can he survive on that stuff...."



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena smiled in joy as Dr.Gillian gave her, Lenore, and the other hollow one of the gillians he killed to eat. She saw Lenore cutting off the some of the meat with her claws. There were three pieces that she cut off. Lenore tossed one to the fairy hollow and one to Helena.
> 
> ...



"It's~~~ Alright~~~" Akuryu sings as he begins to sway back and fourth. "Honestly... how could he invite these two without even knowing them." Joryoku looked over at Helena. She didn't like that hollow.. She hated her in fact. "I'm the most beautiful one here... How dare she even try to compete with me..." She grit her teeth and munched down on the gillian. "This is not very becoming of a lady you know Akuryu!" she shouted at the gillian. "we should be dining under the moon light, not under a layer of sand like worms."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira smiled a little bit as Akira note how he was hungary. When she was getting pretty hungary too. She sighed, yakisoba was starting to sound really good right now. 

"Hey Akira if you want to, you can come with me to get a bite to eat. It'll be my treat," Mira said cheerfuly.


*Hueco Mundo*

Lenore glanced at the fairy as she stared at Helena. It was quite clear that the fairy hated Helena. Lenore sighed as the fairy complained about eatting where they were.

"Miss Fairy no offense, but it doesn't make much since to take our meal and go out into the moonlight, then come back here again to look for more food. It'd be a waste of energy and effort," Lenore said calmly as she ate her meal. Helena giggled at Lenore for finding a flaw in the fairy's logic.

"Wow, Lenore you're one smart cookie," Helena said cheerfuly. Lenore sighed as she looked away.

"Oh come now, I'm not that smart Helena," Lenore said sheepishlly.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
_The fuck..?_, Kyohei thought to himself as he felt a strong presence coming from the long haired guy's fury right hand. "The fuck is this!?", the teen managed to speak as he was somehow paralyzed by the strange feel of the spiritual energy. He was unable to move and the punch was destined to hit him and probably take his head off, _shit!_ 

Before it could make contact, Toshiro appeared and stopped the attack in its tracks. However, the wind pressure from the punch managed to push Kyohei off his feet. "fucking hurt," the student complained to himself as he rubbed his rear-end.

"Nobody asked you to get in the way reaper-asshole!" Kyohei asserted while holding his fist up in annoyance. When he noticed Akira begin to walk away he swore and picked up a rock, "hippie asshole!" He was prepared to throw the rock and smash Akira across the head with it, but he was interrupted by the words of Toshiro.

Even though he didn't like the guy, Toshiro was right. What would she think? This isn't the promise that he kept with his mother, "tch, like it or not reaper-asshole your right."

After seeing Toshiro head off the student ran off to Akira and Mira trying to catch up with them, "hey, wait a fucking minute!" He breathed heavily as he stopped in front of them, "...listen.." Kyohei regained his cool and placed a new sucker in his mouth, "I probably shouldn't have acted like a dickhead back there even though you started it..."

Kyohei pointed Akira, although it was strange since Kyohei himself was the one who started it. "Well I'm not all to good with apologies so either accept my apology and let me take you guys out to eat, or don't accept it and buzz off," the teen spoke coldly, but he tried to be nice while still in his real attitude. Kyohei looked away, waiting for what they would say.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira smiled a little bit as Akira note how he was hungary. When she was getting pretty hungary too. She sighed, yakisoba was starting to sound really good right now.
> 
> "Hey Akira if you want to, you can come with me to get a bite to eat. It'll be my treat," Mira said cheerfuly.



Akira blushed slightly, was this... a date? That's what they called it right... a girl takes you out to eat... or you take her... it's a date right? "Master, why's your face all red? Are you thinking about your mate?" Akira's face nearly exploded. "I really wish... you would stop talking Kazen...." He coughed, trying to regain his composure. "I would lov-" suddenly, Kyohei busted in front of them and went on a tangent about something. "D...damn it.. ruined it..."


> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Lenore glanced at the fairy as she stared at Helena. It was quite clear that the fairy hated Helena. Lenore sighed as the fairy complained about eatting where they were.
> 
> ...



"Grr...." Joryoku clenched her fists. "You bitch...." She thought to herself. "Oh, There's something strong coming." Akuryu blinked, looking out in the distance. "It's something very strong... This could pose to be an interesting time! BWAHAHAHAHA!!! I HOPE I GET TO EAT IT'S FACE!" He laughed.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira smiled as Akira was answering to her offer. Then suddenly Kyohei came in and started talking to them. Mira bit down on her lip as she tried to keep her composure. She just wanted to smack Kyohei so hard he'd go flying off into the distance just like Team Rocket. Mira then heard him offer to buy them something to eat.

Maybe he wasn't so bad after all, even if he was a bit insolent. Mira looked up at Kyohei with a smile.

"Alright, I except your offer," Mira said to him. 

'If he takes us to some cheap hole in the wall place. I'm setting him on fire,' Mira thought to herself.


*Hueco Mundo*

Helena jumped up into the air sqealed in joy. Lenore sighed as she stood up. She had the feeling she may of made the fairy hate her. Lenore looked off into the distance as Helena sat on Lenore's head and hummed some creepy little innocent tune.

"Hey Dr.Gillian! What do you think it is that's coming?" Helena asked in a happy-go-lucky manner.

'How can she be so calm and happy about this?' Lenore thought to herself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Suddenly Toshiro jumped down in front of Kyohei, surprising the hell out of all of them, "Hey, you, you're coming with me, I want you to see something." Toshiro grabbed Kyohei by the collar of his shirt, and jumped off into the air with him. He ran along, roof top from roof top, still dragging Kyohei with him. "Hey, where the fuck are you taking me, reaper-asshole?!" Toshiro sighed a little bit, "I told you, address people by their first names." As Toshiro was running along the buildings, he thought about the consequences this could have for him later on, but decided that right now it was worth it, he wanted to see how Kyohei would react to the situation he was about to put him under, and he hated to use Hogo for the test, but it was needed.

As Toshiro reached his destination, which was an alleyway, he dropped Kyohei at the end of it, hard. "What the hell-" Kyohei was interrupted as Toshiro put out his hand, "Bakudo #1: Sai" His Reiatsu surrounded Kyohei, and bound him into place, though not as powerful as if he used the chant, it was still capable of holding someone of his level in place fine, "Take a look over there, I believe those guys are "friends" of yours." Toshiro pointed over to the alleyway just across from them, where Hogo landed on the ground, having some cuts, bruises, and a busted open head.

Toshiro looked down at Kyohei, and smirked a little bit, awaiting the kind of reaction Kyohei would have. From a logical standpoint, Kyohei probably wouldn't give a shit, he wasn't the type to worry about complete strangers, however if Toshiro was correct, Kyohei would actually attempt to move to help him, for what reasons he didn't know, but he just had a hunch about Kyohei.

------------------------------​ 
Hogo was suddenly knocked onto the ground, "Oof.." He had ended up a pretty crappy situation once again, now he was being beaten on by a bunch of thugs. As per usual, this was an average day for him, but this time around the situation wasn't so average, they would probably kill him once they were done with him. "Hey dumbass, ain't got any fighting in ya?" One of the thugs said, and kicked Hogo in the side, he winced slightly, but didn't say a word. He didn't understand why he didn't stand up for himself in these situations, maybe it was because he just didn't like hurting others, if they hurt him.​ 

"What'sa matter, pansy ass? Ain't had enough yet?!" One of the thugs picked him up, and punched him in the stomach, then slammed him up against a wall. He let go of Hogo, and dropped him onto the ground. 'Damn, this hurts a lot, I've suffered worse before, but still..' Hogo sighed slightly, he wasn't even going to attempt to fight back. "I said fight me, ya fuckin' dumbass." The thug kicked him to the side, and his friends snickered a little bit, "Hah, ya won't fight back, that's the good thing about guys like you, it means we can beat the livin' shit outta ya, and ya won't do a damn thing." The thug kicked him to the stomach, and laughed a little bit, "Who wants a shot at beatin' the shit outta pansy ass next?!"​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira smiled as Akira was answering to her offer. Then suddenly Kyohei came in and started talking to them. Mira bit down on her lip as she tried to keep her composure. She just wanted to smack Kyohei so hard he'd go flying off into the distance just like Team Rocket. Mira then heard him offer to buy them something to eat.
> 
> Maybe he wasn't so bad after all, even if he was a bit insolent. Mira looked up at Kyohei with a smile.
> 
> ...



"It seems like he's gone now." Akira blinked as Toshiro quickly took Kyohei away. "Uhh... where would you like to eat?" Akira blinked, it was just him and Mira now... well, and Kazen. but Kazen was currently licking his backside and didn't quite qualify for good company at that time.



> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena jumped up into the air sqealed in joy. Lenore sighed as she stood up. She had the feeling she may of made the fairy hate her. Lenore looked off into the distance as Helena sat on Lenore's head and hummed some creepy little innocent tune.
> 
> ...



"I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, you stand in the presence of the king after all!" Akuryu took on a rather noble tone. "And it is by the kings grace that ye shall be saved! Fear not, though a gillian may cometh, we shall prevail! For we are the knights of the semi-circular table!" He took a proud stance. "Come hither and forth! We ride to the enemy! do not faultier for a moments notice or thou will find themselves in dangah!"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei noticed that both Mira and Akira had disappointed looks on there faces. _What? Don't tell me their asking for more somethin,_ the teen worried in confusion as he looked at his seniors. Soon Mira accepted his offer, which he sighed to.

_Hopefully doing this shit will help a little,_ Kyohei thought to himself as he turned around and was ready to walk off. "My old man is a doctor so hes kinda fuckin rich, but there's no way I'm using his shitty money. So I'm sure we can steal some food or som-"  before he could finish Toshiro jumped in from nowhere, scaring the hell out of Kyohei. "What the fuck are you-" unexpectedly the student was carried off or rather kidnapped by Toshiro.

As expected Kyohei complained the way there and was eventually taken to their destination. Before he could complain even more, Toshiro placed him in one of his strange spells that held him in place. When advised, Kyohei saw Hogo being beaten pretty badly by a group of thugs that Kyohei used to hang out with.

"I don't know whats worse; these new faces or these old faces," Kyohei commented in an annoyed tone as he moved the sucker in his mouth around. He then noticed Toshiro smirking at him and got a little irritated, "what are you looking at? Don't tell me you expect me to command you to let me go so I can go save that brat! I couldn't care less about that brat, but I have no choice but to help him because of my promise and I got beef with those dickheads anyways!"  

Kyohei clenched his teeth in anger as he watched Hogo get beaten and then turned to Toshiro, "so how about you release this bullshit on me!?" Impatient, he moved his attention towards the group of thugs. "HEY YOU PUSSIES HOW ABOUT FUCKING WITH ME INSTEAD OF WITH THAT FREAK OF A BRAT!" Hearing the voice, the thugs looked over and saw that it was someone familiar to them.

"Yo,...thats...HOT HANDS HIDAN!!!", one of the thugs yelled out in surprise as they saw what they could call a ghost. "The new boss is gonna pay us big time for taking Hidan's head!" another spoke as he cracked his knuckles. Hearing them yet again Kyohei became pretty pissed off, "looks like I'm gonna have to rip that old name out of your small little brains!!!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 15, 2010)

Mira stared at Kyohei in complete bewilderment as he said they would steal food. He must be completely insane. The Toshiro came and took Kyohei. Mira let out a sigh of relief. She looked over at Akira who asked where should they go.

"Any place where they sell yakisoba," Mira said, smiling at Akira. 


*Hueco Mundo*

Helena giggled in joy after Dr.Gillian was done giving his speech. He sure was a good speaker. Lenore sighed as Helena giggled. She could tell that Helena was just as nuts as Dr.Gillian, perhaps even more.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiro arched a brow, the reaction he received was going expected first, but then, despite the fact that he couldn't move, Kyohei grabbed their attention. Toshiro pondered to himself for a moment about whether or not he should let Kyohei up, then came upon a decision, he looked at his Gigai, who had followed him there, and stayed in that spot, and punched it, causing the soul candy to fall out, he popped it back into it's dispenser, and entered his Gigai.​ 
"You surprised me a little bit," the moment he entered his Gigai, the Bakudo spell came off of Kyohei, and Toshiro cracked his neck a little bit, then his fists, "Well, if you're really intent on beating the shit out of these guys for a promise you made to your mom, I suppose I can play around as well." One of the thugs looked at him, "Hah, a scrawny little punk like you, is gonna help him beat us up?" Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Trust me punk, a guy like you is 100 years too early to be fighting-" Before he could finish his sentence however, he noticed a man in some kind of combat uniform walking in front of both alleyways, 'Oh brother, now what?'​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira stared at Kyohei in complete bewilderment as he said they would steal food. He must be completely insane. The Toshiro came and took Kyohei. Mira let out a sigh of relief. She looked over at Akira who asked where should they go.
> 
> "Any place where they sell yakisoba," Mira said, smiling at Akira.



Akira gulped. "Umm.. There's the egg drop palace a few blocks away.. they let animals in and serve Yakisoba i think... i go there sometimes with my sister. It's not that expensive either.." He was kind of nervous, he wasn't used to talking to girls and even though he was friends with mira and get along with her well, he still felt nervous for some reason. 




> *Hueco Mundo*
> 
> Helena giggled in joy after Dr.Gillian was done giving his speech. He sure was a good speaker. Lenore sighed as Helena giggled. She could tell that Helena was just as nuts as Dr.Gillian, perhaps even more.



There was a loud thud heard in the distance as the visage of a gillian could be seen. It's form was smaller then Akuryu's, hinting that it was closer to evolution then he was. "Oh my, quite the powerful player as arrived." Akuryu didn't seem shaken, power didn't shaken him for some reason. If he was weaker or stronger, it didn't shake him. It was anger that shook him, when he tried to anger or upset a person and they wouldn't become angry. It would upset Akuryu to the point of going even more insane... "Shall we dance?" Akuryu grinned.





With Shino--

   As Shino was walking towards his home he noticed something was off. ?What?s that noise?? He turned his head to look down the side street and noticed a gang of teens beating up on a kid. ?Damn, my pride as a cop won?t allow me to simply watch this happen.? He ducked down the alleyway and took a quick turn trying to catch the thugs off guard. ?Alright, Time for a little fun.? He cracked his knuckled as he walked out in front of one of the other alleyways that the thugs had moved too. 

  ?Hello there friends, My name is-?Before he could say anything one of the punks swung a pipe at him. ?Fuckin bringing the cops in!?? The punk shouted. ?That?s not nice.? Shino?s eyes grew serious; he reached out, grabbed the thug?s wrist and bicep, then cracked them over his knee, causing the pipe to drop. ?NGAH! MY FUCKIN ARM!? He screamed out. ?Sit down for a moment.? Shino popped the boy?s nose and dropped him like a stone. 

  ?You think I?m scared of a piss-ant cop!?? Another thug pulled out a knife and thrust it forward; Shino stepped back and turned his body to the right, then to the left avoiding another stab. ?Quit movin you damn pussy!? The thug shouts. ?You should learn to respect authority more.? He grabbed the punks arm and with a swift motion kicked his head and dropped him to the ground. 

  ?YOU BASTARD!? Shino bent forward and avoided a bat being swung at him, then quickly stood back up and slammed the back of his head into the idiot?s nose. ?GUAH! THAT FUCKIN HURTS!? THWACK! Shino whipped around and backhanded the boy with his left hand, knocking him into a trashcan and clean out of this world. ?You should be careful around alleyways. Lot?s of things are thrown in the trash that could be dangerous. 

  ?Heh, Let?s leave this scrawny piece of shit to the dogs and take out that cop! We?ll be fuckin legends!? The final three grins, one had a chain, another had a bat, the final a bent led pipe. ?You think that?s really going to be enough to bring down a special crimes unit member?? Shino didn?t even look at the boys, his back was turned to them. ?Who the fuck cares what you are!? The chain thug spun around his weapon and flung it at Shino. ?I would hope you would.?

  Shino grabbed the chain and quickly turned around; ripping it out of the boys hands and then began to spin the weapon. Once on the left, then to the right, then he spun it around his arm and back, then around the other, he spun it over his head and then with a quick turn he ducked and wrapped the chain around the boy?s leg, using all his force he flung the boy into a nearby bush. 

  ?Ready for more?? Shino stood up and smiled. ?F..fuck you man !? The two boys dropped their weapons and ran off. ?Oh come on! I won?t arrest you! I promise!? He shouts. ?Well, ok I am going to arrest them for assault.. and assaulting a police officer? that?s like fifteen years I think?? He rubbed his chin? ?Oh, you guys alright??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 15, 2010)

Toshiro arched a brow a little bit as the guy suddenly began fighting. He was pretty good actually, for a human anyways, he could definitely give Toshiro a money while he was in his Gigai, and that's saying a lot considering even inside of his Gigai, Toshiro's strength & agility is about the level of a top tier martial artist. He blinked a little bit as the other three tried to attack, then sighed as the man easily took one of them out, and the other two ran off.


"Yeah, we're pretty much fine thanks to you, if anything you should check on the kid over there." Toshiro pointed at Hogo, who was still lying on the ground, and looked to be completely unconscious. "He looks like a pretty strong fellow, due to his size, it's amazing considering I don't think he's nearly as old as he looks." Toshiro crossed his arms over his chest, "Might be best to see if his injuries requires a hospital or not, and also.. I don't think I caught your name."​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro arched a brow a little bit as the guy suddenly began fighting. He was pretty good actually, for a human anyways, he could definitely give Toshiro a money while he was in his Gigai, and that's saying a lot considering even inside of his Gigai, Toshiro's strength & agility is about the level of a top tier martial artist. He blinked a little bit as the other three tried to attack, then sighed as the man easily took one of them out, and the other two ran off.
> 
> 
> "Yeah, we're pretty much fine thanks you, if anything you should check on the kid over there." Toshiro pointed at Hogo, who was still lying on the ground, and looked to be completely unconscious. "He looks like a pretty strong fellow, due to his size, it's amazing considering I don't think he's nearly as old as he looks." Toshiro crossed his arms over his chest, "Might be best to see if his injuries requires a hospital or not, and also.. I don't think I caught your name."​



"OH CRAP!" Shino rushed over to the boys body, ignoring Toshiro's last remark. "Uhhh.. hey kid! Umm... your going to be fine and stuff! Don't die! Oh shit.. Oh shit..." He looked around nervously. "Damn it... I need help here....!" He started patting himself down. "Phone, Phone i need a phone!"Suddenly, a hand stretched over his shoulder holding a cellphone. "Honestly... do you forget everything?" to Kyouhei and Toshiro, 

"Jousei!" Shino blinked. "Yeah, The ambulance will be here in five." She commented. "Thank you..."  "Urgh... why do you always get into these messes...." She facepalmed and sighed. "I dunno, i attract danger i guess." Shino stood up and brushed himself off. "My name is Shino by the way, Well, that's my family name, you can call me Kajitsu if you want." He nodded to Toshiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro blinked a little bit as the man suddenly rushed over toe Hogo, and sweat dropped slightly as he started fumbling with his words, and then started fumbling around for a phone, however he was surprised to see a girl that looked rather stunning in appearance, but he quickly shook his head of those thoughts, 'Tch, dumbass, your 300+ years old, your libido shouldn't be getting the better of you.' He sighed slightly, 'Must be because of the Gigai.' He was brought out of his musing by the man introducing himself. "Shino.. eh, well, nice to meet you, my name's Toshiro, I just moved here from Tokyo about 2 days ago." He was about to say more, but he was interrupted by a groan, he looked over to see Hogo opening his eyes.


----------------


Hogo groaned a little bit, "W..where..? Oh.. right.. that group of thugs.." He looked up, however, and noticed two things, one that the thugs were gone, two that there was a guy in a SWAT suit standing over him, and three that he could see two familiar faces from the park. "Ah.. T-Toshiro-san and... Oh, I never got the other person's name." Toshiro smirked a little bit, "You stupid idiot, you're actually awake, huh?" Hogo nodded vaguely, "Y-yeah... were you the one who scared those thugs off." Toshiro fake sweat dropped, "Who.. me? Hell no, there's no way I could fight guys like that, that would be plain stupid, I'd have gotten my ass kicked easily." Toshiro said in a fake tone of nervousness, to which a person trained in reading personalities would have figured out he was faking easily.


Toshiro pointed at Shino, "This man right here is the one who saved you, he's a member of the special crime unit force here, or that's what he claimed." Hogo looked over at the man Toshiro pointed to, "Ah.. I see.. thank you.." Hogo tried to sit up, however Toshiro pushed him back down, "You stupid idiot, don't try to over exert yourself, you're not the tough guy you're trying to look like." Hogo blinked a little bit, and smiled slightly, "Ah.. yeah.." He looked up at the sky, and sighed a little bit, "This is the third time this week something like this has happened, it's become something of a normal thing for me now."​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Shino and Jousei blinked. "Hey, you notice anything fishy bout that Toshiro guy?" Josei whispered to Shino. "Hmm? You mean his fake nervousness and tone?" Jousei nodded. "Yeah, i noticed it a while back, But i don't think he's bad." Shino smiled and stepped back over to Hogo. "Hey, my names Shino Kajitsu. I'm a member of the Karakura police department. I'm part of the Special Crimes Unit." He held out his gloved hand. "Do you need a lift to the hospital? You look kinda beat up." He smiled. "And, if this is a common occurrence, i can teach you a bit of self defense." He winked at Hogo. "I'm decent with a punch." 

Jousei rolled her eyes. "Yeah, you just beat up four teenagers, good going, your as fierce as a lion." She stated sarcastically. "Ah, hey I just noticed, where's your gear?" He hadn't even been paying attention to the fact that Josei had changed clothes. "Some of us have CARS like NORMAL people you know. We don't walk everywhere." She shook her head. "Walking's good for the soul." He smiled and helped Hogo stand up. "I'll take him to the hospital." Jousei sighed and rubbed the back of her head. "Just put him in the car..."

Shino nodded and helped Hogo over to the car, putting him in on the passenger side. "Come on kid, buckle up." Jousei hopped in and buckled her seatbelt. "I'll call yo when we get to the hospital alright?" Shino nodded. "Alright, See yah later." He waved Jousei off as she sped down the street, putting up a siren on her hood to get through traffic. "She sure is nice deep down." Shino nodded.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei's eyebrow raised when he saw this stranger come from the street, 'another bonehead?" He asked himself curiously until he saw the guy clear and noticed he was a cop! Kyohei was ready to run off, but he remembered that he wasn't in that life anymore. Old habits must die hard.

"The bastards toast," Kyohei commented as he saw the thugs charge the cop. Surprisingly, the guy was beating the tar out of the thugs easily. _Just who the hell is this asshole?_ he wondered to himself as he stood to his feet. 

After the last two ran off he replaced the tasteless sucker in his mouth and stretched a little, _that won't be the last time I see those dickheads.._ Remembering the cop was a regular person Kyohei switched to his nice act as usual, "wow sir, you really are justice huh?" The teen praised the officer after doing a good job.

Then there came this beautiful blue haired woman that seemed to know the officer. This of course got him a little scared as he expected the lady to at like the rest of the females that surrounded him, but oddly she didn't. _There are smart bitches to I guess,_ he kept his rude thoughts to himself as he tasted the sucker in his mouth.

Nice Kyohei walked up to the two peacefully as they introduced themselves, "Nice day to you both. My name is Kyohei Marufuji, second year at Karakura High. Its a real pleasure to meet you officer Kajitsu. I really look up to you law enforcers who help clean the streets of Karakura town!" The teen spoke with a large cheerful smile and sparkling eyes as he shook the mans hand continuously, "Me and my friend were just on our ways to pick up flowers for our friends in the Hospital and we just came by and saw our pal Hogo getting bullied by those thugs. I don't know what we would have done if you hadn't came!" 

Kyohei spoke with fake tearful eyes as he hung his head down low. Toshiro was good at acting himself, but even hundreds of years wasn't enough to match his nice act.  He then saw the woman take off and gave her wave ,"please take care of our friend! your a hero too!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei's eyebrow raised when he saw this stranger come from the street, 'another bonehead?" He asked himself curiously until he saw the guy clear and noticed he was a cop! Kyohei was ready to run off, but he remembered that he wasn't in that life anymore. Old habits must die hard.
> 
> "The bastards toast," Kyohei commented as he saw the thugs charge the cop. Surprisingly, the guy was beating the tar out of the thugs easily. _Just who the hell is this asshole?_ he wondered to himself as he stood to his feet.
> ...



Shino looked the boy over. "Hmmm... I really don't like being lied to kid..." He rubbed the back of his head. "I'm pretty good at reading people, the way you talk, it's forced. Your smile shows a bit of stress around your cheek line, it's not a natural smile you know? It's like a girl whose really mad at you or a guy who lost someone close to him and forces a smile out... Your eyes give it away the most, there's a hint of anger in them, the corners like to twitch when you say something you really don't mean." 

He looked the kid over closer. "Ah, I see, You used to be in a gang right? We had a bunch of your kids pictures at the office." He shrugged. "I don't care if you don't like police or not, I just wanna help people." He smiled at the two of them. "If you guys are ever in trouble, just give the cops a ring and ask for Shino, i'll come down to help out." He waved to the two and started to walk off.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro watched as Shino put Hogo into the car, and he waved at Hogo, who gave him a small smile back. "He's like a kid in an adult's body." Toshiro sighed a little bit, and slipped his hands into his pocket, he heard what Shino just said about his teammate. He was contemplating telling Shino the truth, Shino struck him as the kind of guy who could keep a secret without letting it go, and he could tell that Shino could already see through his facade as it was. He leaned back up against the wall, and closed his eyes.

"Alright, you got me, I know you know I wasn't telling the truth." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "The truth is, I'm a Shinigami, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, and despite my appearance, I'm actually well over 300 years of age." Toshiro smiled a little bit, "I'm stationed here with a partner, our job is to protect this town." Toshiro pulled out his phone, "The truth is, that there are two different types of spirits in this world." Toshiro looked at Shino, his eyes full of seriousness, "One type is known as Plus spirits, they're the spirits that you know as Ghosts, a Shinigami's job is to send them to a place called Soul Society, before the turn into another type of spirit." Toshiro's eyes grew deadly serious at this point, "The second type of spirit is a Hollow, it's a spirit that normally comes about if a Plus spirit is allowed to linger in this world for two long, a Hollow is a monster than eats Plus spirits, and other humans that have strong Reiatsu." Toshiro sighed, he didn't know if this man was still following or not.

"A Shinigami's job, is both to send Plus spirits to Soul Society, and to purify a Hollow, so that the spirit of the Hollow, and the spirits it's eaten, can be sent to Soul Society." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "You know, you hear stories about how a woman loses her husband, and then she dies a few years later, that's because her husband turned into a Hollow, and attacked her, eating her soul, that's what most Hollows do after they become Hollow, they attack their families." Toshiro paused for a moment, then continued "Although, there are also some Hollow who have committed sins in their life time, those Hollow are actually sent to Hell." 

Toshiro nodded a little bit, then pointed at Kyohei, "This kid actually has special powers, powers that are suppose to manifest in death, along with two others met." Toshiro closed his eyes, "He got them in an attack on his school by a rogue Shinigami, those are Shinigami who have abandoned Soul Society." Toshiro become a little agitated as he said that, "It worries me because we haven't found them yet, not that we could do anything about them ourselves, we're not powerful enough to compete with them, but we could call for backup to stop them from whatever their accomplishing." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "Truth be told, I don't know where they will attack next, well, anyways that's most of my story."​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei couldn't believe what was happening in front of him. This Shino guy was picking Kyohei's flaws apart like it was nothing. It was as if the boy was pretending to be a ghost under covers and this cop just pulled the sheets off, _you gotta be shitting me._

He became pretty annoyed that he had been found out that easily and simply shrugged to the side."My shitty past doesn't have anything to do with you," Kyohei spoke in a cold tone as he started biting down on the sucker in his mouth. "I don't have anything against you cops anyways. Your just doin your fuckin job, he relaxed his hands in his pockets and returned to his true mean look.

Soon he heard Toshiro talk about Soul Society, ghost, hollows and everything else in the kitchen sink, _really?_ He slowly ticked his head to the side at Toshiro's direction with a 'what-the-fuck' look on his face. "Your really suck at your job you know that shit right?" Kyohei commented truthfully after hearing Toshiro blab.

_Shit, If he were with the group back in the old days he would've of been far beyond dead for being such a fucking snitch._, Kyohei thought to himself as he leaned against a nearby wall. "Forget it, not like hes gonna believe that bullshit."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan had let Mira go ahead and talk to Hogo, calming him down. He was scanning the child for spiritual presence, but could find nothing out of the ordinary. It seemed he had just been an abnormal grower. He smiled nicely to Hogo when he looked over at the teen, and waved alongside Mira when he left.

When Toshiro returned, Ryan nearly laughed at the sorry state he was in. Then the sobering reality that if there was a Hollow that could do that to Toshiro, it would be able to kill every powered human here, set in. That cooled him down a lot. There was a very long path to go if he was going to keep everyone he could alive.

When the dog arrived, Ryan watched in surprise as Mira acted like she knew it. More surprising, there was a faint whistle to the dog, the noise of a wolf howl on the wind. It had...spiritual presence? He didn't approach, instead focusing on the more powerful presence, the more loudly howling wolf Reiatsu, which approached them. Before Mira had called out, Ryan had realised it was Akira. He looked a mess.

Mira rushed to him, and Ryan was about to follow, before he caught Akira's suspenseful glance. No, he decided, better to hang back for the moment. Let Mira integrate him to them. When Mira introduced him, Ryan stepped forward and offered a hand.

"Do I get to say 'I told you so'?" he asked with what he hoped was a warm smile. Akira ignored him to continue talking to Mira. Feeling slightly jilted, Ryan tried to calm himself. 

Ryan listened intently as Akira spoke with Akuma. As Toshiro began healing Akira, Ryan studied his Reiatsu. A healing technique. He had to learn that. He'd get Toshiro to start teaching him Kidou. Maybe he could learn it? That would be really really useful. When Toshiro replied to Kazen, Ryan raised an eyebrow. A talking dog, huh? Yeah, he had been right when he sensed a faint Reiatsu then. Strange. Had Akira done that? Perhaps his Reiatsu caused the reaction in his dog. That would mean those with Reiatsu should gather to help each other grow. More fuel for his desire to group the powered humans.

When Kyohei rudely interrupted, Ryan went to grab him by the collar again, but Toshiro pushed right past him and nailed the younger teen in the face. Ryan felt it well deserved and pulled back. It seemed something in Kyohei's facade had been broken, and his truer, more abrasive personality was at light.

Ryan half considered letting his 'Dark' self go at Kyohei. Or trying to use 'light' on him. Actually that was a good idea. He'd do that next chance he got.

Watching Mira shut him down after that was very gratifying. Ryan decided to hold back. If he kept Kyohei at least amicable, he'd be more useful. Then Akira used his power and Ryan was distracted by that. Heavy hitter. A very good technique for taking down an opponent in one blow. Mira and Kyohei would be good for holding a Hollow and weakening it, but it was Akira who would be able to bring them down with a full power hit. He was more than important to Ryan's plans. He was essential.

Ryan smiled at Akira when he looked at him. He needed his friendship. He needed his trust.

Of course then Kyohei pulled a bitch move and Akira left. Mira hurried after them. Then Toshiro walked off.

"Stupid," Ryan muttered, not caring if Kyohei overheard him. He wanted him to. "One day that guy's going to save your life, or the life of someone you care for. And you're going to apologise him, because if you don't, your ass is dead."

Ryan followed after Akira and Mira, hoping to keep part of their group, yet not interfering. They either knew he was there and ignored him, or outright didn't notice. Kyohei rushed right past him to them. Ryan didn't actually react in time to grab him and drag him down. Dammit.

Then Toshiro came out of nowhere and grabbed Kyohei, dragging him back off. Ryan laughed loudly and got a death stare from the teen as he was forcibly removed from the premise.

He watched Akira and Mira for a bit longer, but it looked like they were honestly happy, and his number one priority was to not antagonize Akira. If he was happier with Mira, he'd just catch up with her later and learn how to become friends with him. That was all.

Nodding to himself, Ryan headed off home.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2010)

-Shinigami Academy-

"Oh no, I'm late." This was Yamato's response to noticing he had failed to show up  to Sword Training Class when he was supposed to. Even by Yamato's usual lax standards, he was especially indifferent to this class. He just didn't fancy getting himself dirty in close-range combat when he had powers to defeat enemies from a distance. That was why he only ever got enthusiastic about Kido class and even then his zeal was almost exclusively for Hadō techniques.

Starting the slow, agonizing trek to the classroom, he at least hoped his sparring partner would be a pretty girl or boy.  He wasn't worried about being reprimanded for his tardiness as his good looks got him points with the teachers as well as other students. Sure enough, when he trotted through the door, he merely threw the instructor a pouty grin. "I'm so sorry. It'll never happen again." 

He had lost track of how many times he said this....

He slid down onto the floor and crossed his legs. Resting his chin in his hand, Yamato's eyes focused on the duo sparring for a grand total of 1 second before they glazed over. Absent-mindedly drumming his fingertips on the side of his face, he began to ponder how risky this was. After all, he had heard of some brutes who took this joke too seriously and if he were to suffer the misfortune of being paired up with one of them, his precious and perfect face could be in danger.

Eyes suddenly alert, he scanned the room for anyone who looked like they could be one of those neanderthals who would dare to club his divine visage. He saw no one who stood out but he resolved to actually be on guard during this training session.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro watched as Shino put Hogo into the car, and he waved at Hogo, who gave him a small smile back. "He's like a kid in an adult's body." Toshiro sighed a little bit, and slipped his hands into his pocket, he heard what Shino just said about his teammate. He was contemplating telling Shino the truth, Shino struck him as the kind of guy who could keep a secret without letting it go, and he could tell that Shino could already see through his facade as it was. He leaned back up against the wall, and closed his eyes.
> 
> "Alright, you got me, I know you know I wasn't telling the truth." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "The truth is, I'm a Shinigami, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, and despite my appearance, I'm actually well over 300 years of age." Toshiro smiled a little bit, "I'm stationed here with a partner, our job is to protect this town." Toshiro pulled out his phone, "The truth is, that there are two different types of spirits in this world." Toshiro looked at Shino, his eyes full of seriousness, "One type is known as Plus spirits, they're the spirits that you know as Ghosts, a Shinigami's job is to send them to a place called Soul Society, before the turn into another type of spirit." Toshiro's eyes grew deadly serious at this point, "The second type of spirit is a Hollow, it's a spirit that normally comes about if a Plus spirit is allowed to linger in this world for two long, a Hollow is a monster than eats Plus spirits, and other humans that have strong Reiatsu." Toshiro sighed, he didn't know if this man was still following or not.
> 
> ...



"Oh! I see!" Shino smiled at Toshiro. "Then, maybe you can help us with our case? See, We were actually working on a job to catch the guys who blew up the school. We though we found them, but they were just a bunch of college punks planning to blow up a few empty buildings... I lost a lot of good friends today so.. it's kind of nice to hear they will go to that, soul society place." put his hand on Toshiro's shoulder.

"I think we're kind of in the same profession right? you fight the badguys and help the goodguys right?" Toshiro nodded. "Oh! Also! you said something about purifying plus souls? Are you talking like, something like that?" He pointed over to a man floating low to the ground with a chain popping out of his chest, trying to peak up woman's skirts. "Eheheheh~ I love being dead~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro looked over at the spirit he was pointing at, and immediately a vein popped on his head in annoyance, although without a doubt, that was indeed a Plus spirit. Toshiro shook his head slightly, “Yes, I'm talking about something like that.” He pulled out his soul candy dispenser, and popped the soul candy into his mouth, coming out of his Gigai, and turning into a Shinigami. “Ahh.. I'm here again..? Nyah” Neko-neko blinked a little bit, “Shut up.” Toshiro sighed exasperatedly. “One other thing I forgot to mention, that thing there is a Gigai that we Shinigami use to blend in among the human world so we don't draw attention.” Toshiro pointed at the Gigai behind him inhabited by Neko-neko, “The thing I put into it is called a mod soul, essentially an alternate soul that's meant to take care of my body while I'm in this form.”

Toshiro then headed over to the dead man floating low to the ground, “Oi.” The man turned around, “AHHHHHHH~~!! Who are you~~?!” Toshiro sighed a little bit, “I'm a Shinigami, and..” Toshiro pulled out his Zanpaktou, and the man freaked out, “WAIT.. I'll stop.. I won't peep up girl's skirts anymore~~!!” Toshiro looked at the man, he was clearly annoyed, “I'm not going to cut you idiot, now hold still.” “Eh, what are you..?” The man saw Toshiro turn his Zanpaktou to it's hilt, “Now go to Soul Society already.” Toshiro bopped the man on the head with the hilt, and he immediately turned into a blue soul, that slowly floated into the air until he disappeared. “Yeesh, what a pain in the ass job sometimes.”

Toshiro headed back over to Shino, and the others, “Well, essentially there you have it, that's one part of my job.” Toshiro punched his Gigai in the stomach, causing the Soul Candy to fall out, and then entered back into his Gigai, then suddenly a realization dawned on Toshiro that Shino was the one who pointed out the plus to him, "Wait just a damn minute, you could actually see that thing?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked over at the spirit he was pointing at, and immediately a vein popped on his head in annoyance, although without a doubt, that was indeed a Plus spirit. Toshiro shook his head slightly, ?Yes, I'm talking about something like that.? He pulled out his soul candy dispenser, and popped the soul candy into his mouth, coming out of his Gigai, and turning into a Shinigami. ?Ahh.. I'm here again..? Nyah? Neko-neko blinked a little bit, ?Shut up.? Toshiro sighed exasperatedly. ?One other thing I forgot to mention, that thing there is a Gigai that we Shinigami use to blend in among the human world so we don't draw attention.? Toshiro pointed at the Gigai behind him inhabited by Neko-neko, ?The thing I put into it is called a mod soul, essentially an alternate soul that's meant to take care of my body while I'm in this form.?
> 
> Toshiro then headed over to the dead man floating low to the ground, ?Oi.? The man turned around, ?AHHHHHHH~~!! Who are you~~?!? Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?I'm a Shinigami, and..? Toshiro pulled out his Zanpaktou, and the man freaked out, ?WAIT.. I'll stop.. I won't peep up girl's skirts anymore~~!!? Toshiro looked at the man, he was clearly annoyed, ?I'm not going to cut you idiot, now hold still.? ?Eh, what are you..?? The man saw Toshiro turn his Zanpaktou to it's hilt, ?Now go to Soul Society already.? Toshiro bopped the man on the head with the hilt, and he immediately turned into a blue soul, that slowly floated into the air until he disappeared. ?Yeesh, what a pain in the ass job sometimes.?
> 
> Toshiro headed back over to Shino, and the others, ?Well, essentially there you have it, that's one part of my job.? Toshiro punched his Gigai in the stomach, causing the Soul Candy to fall out, and then entered back into his Gigai, then suddenly a realization dawned on Toshiro that Shino was the one who pointed out the plus to him, "Wait just a damn minute, you could actually see that thing?!"



Shino clapped his hands. "That was interesting Mr.Shinigami." He smiled. "Though, you only look a few years younger then me, your really so old? Amazing." He was pretty impressed with Toshiro's job actually, he'd never seen or heard of Shinigami before, but he believed in spirits and heaven and hell, so it wasn't too much of a surprise to him really. "Ah? You mean seeing ghosts isn't normal?" He blinked. "Hmmm, well, I suppose it's not then is it?" He rubbed his chin. "I haven't been able to see them that long, you know? It's only been about six years i've been able to see em." 

He let out a sigh. "My friend and i were in a bad car crash, I could have sworn i was outside of the car while the ambulances were rushing in to save my friend, i tried to shout to them but they ignored me. That's when i saw it, they pulled my body out of the car. It was kinda weird you know? Seeing yourself being pulled from a car." He nodded. "But, Ever since then, I was able to see those guys with chains.. I never thought much about it, i guess they are really ghosts huh?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shino clapped his hands. "That was interesting Mr.Shinigami." He smiled. "Though, you only look a few years younger then me, your really so old? Amazing." He was pretty impressed with Toshiro's job actually, he'd never seen or heard of Shinigami before, but he believed in spirits and heaven and hell, so it wasn't too much of a surprise to him really. "Ah? You mean seeing ghosts isn't normal?" He blinked. "Hmmm, well, I suppose it's not then is it?" He rubbed his chin. "I haven't been able to see them that long, you know? It's only been about six years i've been able to see em."
> 
> He let out a sigh. "My friend and i were in a bad car crash, I could have sworn i was outside of the car while the ambulances were rushing in to save my friend, i tried to shout to them but they ignored me. That's when i saw it, they pulled my body out of the car. It was kinda weird you know? Seeing yourself being pulled from a car." He nodded. "But, Ever since then, I was able to see those guys with chains.. I never thought much about it, i guess they are really ghosts huh?"



	 	 Toshiro looked at the man in awe, ?You.. you mean to tell me that..? Toshiro was trying to find the words he wanted to say, just what the hell was this man? Here he is, running around catching teenagers with guns, or infiltrating drug runs, and things along that nature, and yet a bunch of guys walking around with chains coming out of their chests, wasn't in the least bit suspicious to him? ?You mean to tell me that, you saw a bunch of guys with chains coming out of their chests, walking around, and you didn't think it was the least bit suspicious?!? Shino blinked at him, and then nodded, ?What kind of a cop are you?!?

Before Shino could answer, Toshiro's phone started screeching, ?Aww damn, you've gotta be kidding me.? Toshiro pulled out his phone, and flipped it open, ?Damn Hollow, where's it going to..?? Toshiro's eyes widened, the Hollow was scheduled to appear right in front of them, before he could have time to react quickly enough to tell Shino to get the hell out of there, an explosion occurred in one of the alleyways. ?Tch, damn it all.? Toshiro popped the Soul Candy out of it's dispenser, and ate it, assuming his Shinigami form once again. ?I'm back again.. eh?! Nyah!? Toshiro looked back at Neko-neko, ?Look, just stay there, and make sure Shino doesn't get hurt.? Neko-neko tilted it's head, ?Umm.. okay.. Nyah.? Toshiro looked back as the smoke cleared, seeing the Hollow's form, ?Fuhahahahaha~~!! It's dinner time~~!!?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

With Akuma-

  He was sitting in his inner world, he couldn’t sleep and figured he might as well meditate, for some reason it brought him here. “You fool!” THWACK! His Zanpakto spirit smacked him. “Urgh, that hurt you asshole.” He rubbed his cheek and stood up. “You took a hollows eye into your body! What he hell were you thinking!?” Jigokukami grit his teeth, fire seemed to expel from his mouth as he did so. “Fuck calm down.” Akuma cracked his neck. “Damn, you act all high and mighty, you know what you are? A zanpakto, you know what that means, Your part of ME, so calm the fuck down.” 

  Jigoku shook his head. “Do you know what part of you I represent boy!?” He shouted. “It’s kind of obvious.” Akuma sweatdropped. “I’m the reflection of your true soul.” He reached a hand out to Akuma. “You wish to hide it, but I’m there, an ever lasting reminder of what you truly are. Accept that fact and I will accept you!” Akuma just turned his back. “Whatever, I’m out of here.” He waved to his Zanpakto and opened his eyes. “Sigh, the days still young and my body hurts like hell.” He grunted as he stood up. “Damn sword, needs to listen to me.” He shook his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?Sorry, Mr. Hollow, but you won't be getting anything to eat today.? The Hollow laughed, ?Gwhahahahaha, oh really~~? How can you be so sure~~?!? The Hollow charged at Toshiro, and threw a clawed hand down at him, but Toshiro unsheathed his Zanpaktou, ?I know because this damn thing says so.? He came down at the Hollow with a swing, but the Hollow blocked with it's arm, Toshiro jumped back, and growled a little bit, 'Damn, because I used up a good chunk of Reiatsu, this is actually going to be slightly difficult.' The Hollow grinned, ?Not bad, boy ~~ However, not good enough~~!? The Hollow raised it's tail, and it struck down with incredible speed. ?Gwah!? Toshiro barely managed to dodge, and got sliced on his left side. ?Son of a-? Toshiro dodged again, just in time to avoid getting hit by the tail twice.

The Hollow laughed again, ?Fuhahaha~~ Is this the best a Shinigami has to offer?!? Toshiro growled a little bit, ?Fat chance, dumbass.? Toshiro held out his hand, pointing it into a finger ?Hadou #4, Baykurai!? A blast of Lightning shot out from his finger, but the Hollow managed to dodge, however this time Toshiro appeared above it, ?Wha~~?? Toshiro smirked, ?Fighting an opponent who leaves himself open isn't particularly difficult!? Toshiro cut down through the Hollow's head with his Zanpaktou, and the Hollow began to dissolve. Toshiro was panting a good bit now, having fought an extremely powerful Hollow, it was no surprise to him that he had to extend some energy to fend of a weak Hollow, ?Damn, it chose a rather bad time to attack, I used up a good chunk of my Reiatsu just on that fight alone.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Shino blinked a bit. "So, did you fight something? It looked like you were just jumping around and the ground was going boom." He rubbed the back of his head. "I suppose that was one of those hollows you talked about right? Can only you see them? I couldn't see a thing, is it invisible and yo have the sensor to find it? such a confusing time we live in." He shook his head. 

 With Akuma-

 ?Urgh.? He walked out of the apartment and grunted, his gigai had reflected the wounds he?d received and he could only sigh. ?Damn, this body hurts just as much as my soul.? He hated this place already, He couldn?t stand it. ?Not much upside to being here.? He walked down the steps of the apartment building and headed off down the street.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shino blinked a bit. "So, did you fight something? It looked like you were just jumping around and the ground was going boom." He rubbed the back of his head. "I suppose that was one of those hollows you talked about right? Can only you see them? I couldn't see a thing, is it invisible and yo have the sensor to find it? such a confusing time we live in." He shook his head.
> 
> With Akuma-
> 
> ?Urgh.? He walked out of the apartment and grunted, his gigai had reflected the wounds he?d received and he could only sigh. ?Damn, this body hurts just as much as my soul.? He hated this place already, He couldn?t stand it. ?Not much upside to being here.? He walked down the steps of the apartment building and headed off down the street.



Toshiro nodded a little bit, standing back up, "Yeah, I just fought a Hollow, and no, the humans that can control their powers can see them." Toshiro mused, slightly puzzled by the whole incident, "Well, then again you can see me in my Shinigami form, and plus Spirits, perhaps you have some weird powers that haven't awoken yet either." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Actually, I'm almost convinced that's it, well, at any rate, you have a decently strong Reiatsu, that Hollow was most likely after you."

Before Toshiro could continue however, he heard a voice call out to him, "Ah, are you Toshiro-kun?" He turned around to see a girl running towards him, "Uhh, yeah, but.. I don't think I know you." He said in a confused tone, "Hehe~~ it doesn't matter, here, this is for you." The girl handed him a folded up letter, and he blinked a little bit. It had an address written on the front of it, he looked at the girl, "This looks, rather old, where did you get it?" The girl looked thoughtful for a moment, then said, "Oh, I got it from an old house nearby, the address was actually printed on it, isn't that weird~~?" Toshiro looked down at the letter, and then unfolded it, and read began to read it aloud, at first it started off rather normal, like a normal kid talking, but as he started to get midway through it, something tugged at his heart, the kid had started talking about how he hadn't seen the outside for days, and how he felt caged up with nowhere to go. There were also a talk about how he was barely fed, and how he was only allowed of the room he was locked up in to do certain chores around the house, although he didn't mention what chores, it also said that he didn't have a mother, and his father was the only person he lived with.

"What the hell is..?" Toshiro looked up, but saw that the girl had disappeared, and his eyes widened slightly. "What the hell is going on here?" Toshiro looked down, and noticed that the letter was signed, "I don't have name." Toshiro began to feel light headed, and a slight sick feeling pulled deep down in his stomach, 'Why do I have the feeling something isn't right here?'


----------------------------------


Hogo had already received 5 stitches, however as the Doctor had looked him over, he was quite surprised, he turned to look at the X-Ray, then back at Hogo, "I'm amazed actually, considering the fight you were in, your injuries all healed rather quickly." Hogo rubbed the back of his head slightly, "Ah.. is that so?" The Doctor nodded a little bit, "Yep, there's definitely no reason to keep ya here, you're free to go." The Doctor walked out of the room, and Hogo walked out right behind him, he made his way towards the exit. Joutei had brought him here, and then headed out not too long afterward, probably to check up on her partner, or to head home, he didn't know which.


As Hogo headed out of the hospital, he bumped into a rather tall guy, which actually almost knocked him backwards, "Ah.. sorry about.." He looked up at the guy, and the first two things he noticed were that one, the guy was wearing an eyepatch, and second, he had a rather large scar running down his eye. Hogo gulped a little bit, this guy didn't seem like the type of guy who preferred getting bumped into, so he immediately turned to walk in the other direction. However, his attention was caught to a girl who was walking by on the other side of the street. The moment he noticed her, his body started to get chilly, and he started to shiver slightly. He only had this reaction around people who he knew were insanely bad. Little did Hogo know though, that this was the same girl who only a couple of minutes ago, had just introduced herself to Toshiro. "Something's not right about that person.. I just know it.."​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro nodded a little bit, standing back up, "Yeah, I just fought a Hollow, and no, the humans that can control their powers can see them." Toshiro mused, slightly puzzled by the whole incident, "Well, then again you can see me in my Shinigami form, and plus Spirits, perhaps you have some weird powers that haven't awoken yet either." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Actually, I'm almost convinced that's it, well, at any rate, you have a decently strong Reiatsu, that Hollow was most likely after you."
> 
> Before Toshiro could continue however, he heard a voice call out to him, "Ah, are you Toshiro-kun?" He turned around to see a girl running towards him, "Uhh, yeah, but.. I don't think I know you." He said in a confused tone, "Hehe~~ it doesn't matter, here, this is for you." The girl handed him a folded up letter, and he blinked a little bit. It had an address written on the front of it, he looked at the girl, "This looks, rather old, where did you get it?" The girl looked thoughtful for a moment, then said, "Oh, I got it from an old house nearby, the address was actually printed on it, isn't that weird~~?" Toshiro looked down at the letter, and then unfolded it, and read began to read it aloud, at first it started off rather normal, like a normal kid talking, but as he started to get midway through it, something tugged at his heart, the kid had started talking about how he hadn't seen the outside for days, and how he felt caged up with nowhere to go. There were also a talk about how he was barely fed, and how he was only allowed of the room he was locked up in to do certain chores around the house, although he didn't mention what chores, it also said that he didn't have a mother, and his father was the only person he lived with.
> 
> "What the hell is..?" Toshiro looked up, but saw that the girl had disappeared, and his eyes widened slightly. "What the hell is going on here?" Toshiro looked down, and noticed that the letter was signed, "I don't have name." Toshiro began to feel light headed, and a slight sick feeling pulled deep down in his stomach, 'Why do I have the feeling something isn't right here?'


 
"Ah! Toshiro!" Shino rushed over to Toshiro and braced him a bit, noticing the shinigami's body starting to waver. "You need to lie down for a little while, you don't look so good." Shino was going to say more but his phone began to ring. "Hello? Jousei?" He answered. "Look!" Sirens blared in the background. "I dropped the kid off but i got a call! If you have time meet me by the old mill in downtown, got it? You don't have to come, you can take your time!" Shino nodded. "Alright, i'll try and get down there." He hung up the phone. "Are you feeling alright Toshiro? do you have anywhere you can stay for a bit to rest up?"



> Hogo had already received 5 stitches, however as the Doctor had looked him over, he was quite surprised, he turned to look at the X-Ray, then back at Hogo, "I'm amazed actually, considering the fight you were in, your injuries all healed rather quickly." Hogo rubbed the back of his head slightly, "Ah.. is that so?" The Doctor nodded a little bit, "Yep, there's definitely no reason to keep ya here, you're free to go." The Doctor walked out of the room, and Hogo walked out right behind him, he made his way towards the exit. Joutei had brought him here, and then headed out not too long afterward, probably to check up on her partner, or to head home, he didn't know which.
> 
> 
> As Hogo headed out of the hospital, he bumped into a rather tall guy, which actually almost knocked him backwards, "Ah.. sorry about.." He looked up at the guy, and the first two things he noticed were that one, the guy was wearing an eyepatch, and second, he had a rather large scar running down his eye. Hogo gulped a little bit, this guy didn't seem like the type of guy who preferred getting bumped into, so he immediately turned to walk in the other direction. However, his attention was caught to a girl who was walking by on the other side of the street. The moment he noticed her, his body started to get chilly, and he started to shiver slightly. He only had this reaction around people who he knew were insanely bad. Little did Hogo know though, that this was the same girl who only a couple of minutes ago, had just introduced herself to Toshiro. "Something's not right about that person.. I just know it.."​



"OI! YOU BRAT!" Akuma grumbled and placed his hand on the kids shoulder. "You bumped into me and you can't even apologize!? what kind of manners are you kids being taught today eh!?" The dragon head on his left hand began move as if it were growling, the ink rolling with Akuma's clenched fist. "It's not very polite you know!? I've had a bad day and I go out for a walk just so some punk can hit and run me!? It aint' working like that today! Say something already i'm getting pissed off at just yelling at yo now!"​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah! Toshiro!" Shino rushed over to Toshiro and braced him a bit, noticing the shinigami's body starting to waver. "You need to lie down for a little while, you don't look so good." Shino was going to say more but his phone began to ring. "Hello? Jousei?" He answered. "Look!" Sirens blared in the background. "I dropped the kid off but i got a call! If you have time meet me by the old mill in downtown, got it? You don't have to come, you can take your time!" Shino nodded. "Alright, i'll try and get down there." He hung up the phone. "Are you feeling alright Toshiro? do you have anywhere you can stay for a bit to rest up?"​
> 
> 
> "OI! YOU BRAT!" Akuma grumbled and placed his hand on the kids shoulder. "You bumped into me and you can't even apologize!? what kind of manners are you kids being taught today eh!?" The dragon head on his left hand began move as if it were growling, the ink rolling with Akuma's clenched fist. "It's not very polite you know!? I've had a bad day and I go out for a walk just so some punk can hit and run me!? It aint' working like that today! Say something already i'm getting pissed off at just yelling at yo now!"​


 

Toshiro snapped out of his daze, and looked up at Shino, he noticed he was slightly bent over, he stood back up straight, "Yeah, I'm fine, it's just.." Toshiro looked down at the letter, noticing there was an address on it, "Why did that person give me this letter? Why does it seem like she wants me to go this address..? And why... does it feel like this somehow involves all of me?" Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed, "Eh, yeah, I have one place I can go and rest, if you need to take care of something you can go, I'll be fine." Toshiro punched his Gigai in the stomach, and the Soul Candy came out, he put it back into it's dispenser, and entered his Gigai again. "3306 N Kyoten Drive, well there's only one way to find out what this all means, I'll just have to go to that house."

-----------------------------

Hogo was brought out of his daze by the person grabbing his shoulder, "Ahh.. ahh! I'm sorry, I'm sorry!" He tried to get out of Akuma's grip, but his eyes widened when the girl was suddenly right in front of him. His whole body froze up again, it was almost as if the girl's very presence around him had the ability to stop time itself. He started to shiver all over again, his body once again becoming chilly, actually this time it was downright cold. 'What is it about this girl.. why am I so frightened of her, why does being around her make me feel so bad..?' Hogo tried to understand what it was about her, but he was unable to read her emotions, in fact he couldn't tell if the smile on her face was real or fake, "Didn't your mother ever tell you it's not nice to pick on strangers?" The girl asked Akuma in a mock tone of niceness, even though Hogo could tell quite clearly that she had no intent on helping him out in this situation.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro snapped out of his daze, and looked up at Shino, he noticed he was slightly bent over, he stood back up straight, "Yeah, I'm fine, it's just.." Toshiro looked down at the letter, noticing there was an address on it, "Why did that person give me this letter? Why does it seem like she wants me to go this address..? And why... does it feel like this somehow involves all of me?" Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed, "Eh, yeah, I have one place I can go and rest, if you need to take care of something you can go, I'll be fine." Toshiro punched his Gigai in the stomach, and the Soul Candy came out, he put it back into it's dispenser, and entered his Gigai again. "3306 N Kyoten Drive, well there's only one way to find out what this all means, I'll just have to go to that house."



"Sigh..." Shino looked down at his phone, he knew Jousei would be fine, she was tough. She was far more skilled then himself as well. "Alright, tell you what. We'll both go down to that adress and solve this case together." Shino smirked. "I can have a car dropped off here in five and we can get going." He got over his radio and requested A vehicle. "Should arrive soon, so don't worry, we'll get there." He smiled. "And if we take a cop car we wont have to stop as long as the sirens on! I can run code all the way up!"



> Hogo was brought out of his daze by the person grabbing his shoulder, "Ahh.. ahh! I'm sorry, I'm sorry!" He tried to get out of Akuma's grip, but his eyes widened when the girl was suddenly right in front of him. His whole body froze up again, it was almost as if the girl's very presence around him had the ability to stop time itself. He started to shiver all over again, his body once again becoming chilly, actually this time it was downright cold. 'What is it about this girl.. why am I so frightened of her, why does being around her make me feel so bad..?' Hogo tried to understand what it was about her, but he was unable to read her emotions, in fact he couldn't tell if the smile on her face was real or fake, "Didn't your mother ever tell you it's nice to pick on strangers?" The girl asked Akuma in a mock tone of niceness, even though Hogo could tell quite clearly that she had no intent on helping him out in this situation.



"What the hell?" Akuma tossed Hogo to the ground. "I don't like the vibe you give off little chick." He clenched his fist. "Oh? such a big mean man." The girl smiled at him. "Shut the hell up!" He threw a punch but she avoided easily. "What the hell? Even in my Gigai  i should be fast enough to hit her..." He cracked his neck. "It's scary, attacking little girls makes you a meanie you know." Akuma's eyes widened, the girl was behind him. "W..what the hell are you.....?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Sigh..." Shino looked down at his phone, he knew Jousei would be fine, she was tough. She was far more skilled then himself as well. "Alright, tell you what. We'll both go down to that adress and solve this case together." Shino smirked. "I can have a car dropped off here in five and we can get going." He got over his radio and requested A vehicle. "Should arrive soon, so don't worry, we'll get there." He smiled. "And if we take a cop car we wont have to stop as long as the sirens on! I can run code all the way up!"


 
Toshiro nodded a little bit, "That would be a good idea, there could be a trap of some sort there." Toshiro closed his eyes, he knew that was a stupid thing to say, a trap laid out for him, and he wanted Shino to come along to back him up incase? That was a foolish way of thinking, Shino couldn't even see a Hollow, so it'd be practically impossible for him to pick up on the trap of a Shinigami, "Besides, I have this odd feeling that somehow, I lost track of time somewhere along the way."



> "What the hell?" Akuma tossed Hogo to the ground. "I don't like the vibe you give off little chick." He clenched his fist. "Oh? such a big mean man." The girl smiled at him. "Shut the hell up!" He threw a punch but she avoided easily. "What the hell? Even in my Gigai i should be fast enough to hit her..." He cracked his neck. "It's scary, attacking little girls makes you a meanie you know." Akuma's eyes widened, the girl was behind him. "W..what the hell are you.....?



"Oof!" Hogo collided with the ground, rather hard. He looked up at the man, who was suddenly much more interested in the girl, he watched as the man clenched his fist, and went to punch the girl, there it was, that intensely cold feeling again, like time itself had been stopped. Suddenly, the girl was behind the man, and he gasped a little bit. The air was so chilly and cold, Hogo was cold on the inside, he was frozen. "This girl... can she controlled time somehow?" Hogo blurted out loud, and then covered his hand with his mouth, what was he saying, such a thing couldn't possibly exist, could it? He heard the girl giggle a little bit, "Y'know, if I were you, I wouldn't think you'd have the time to spend worrying about lil ol' me~~!!" 

Hogo's body was suddenly completely frozen in place, as if some unknown force was bolting down on top of him, he couldn't move, he couldn't speak, he couldn't even control his body, he couldn't move at all. What was this feeling he was suddenly experiencing? _'Fear' _His mind screamed out, that's what it was, it was fear, every other situation Hogo had been in, he hadn't been afraid, but this time he was actually in fear of his own life.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akira gulped. "Umm.. There's the egg drop palace a few blocks away.. they let animals in and serve Yakisoba i think... i go there sometimes with my sister. It's not that expensive either.." He was kind of nervous, he wasn't used to talking to girls and even though he was friends with mira and get along with her well, he still felt nervous for some reason.




Mira smiled from the news. Finally, she'd able to get some yakisoba. She could tell from how Akira was actiting, that he was nervous.

"Excellent, how about you lead the way?" Mira said she she took hold of one of his hands. She wasn't really nervous about being around him, seeing as she did enjoy Akira's company.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro nodded a little bit, "That would be a good idea, there could be a trap of some sort there." Toshiro closed his eyes, he knew that was a stupid thing to say, a trap laid out for him, and he wanted Shino to come along to back him up incase? That was a foolish way of thinking, Shino couldn't even see a Hollow, so it'd be practically impossible for him to pick up on the trap of a Shinigami, "Besides, I have this odd feeling that somehow, I lost track of time somewhere along the way."



   ?Officer Shino!? two cop cars arrive. ?Hello.? Shino waved. ?Sir! We?ve brought your car.? One of the men steps out and bows. ?Ah, thank you!? He smiled and bowed to the man. ?I don?t know why you needed it, but I wish you the best of luck!? Shino waved the man off as he got into another car and drove away. ?Alright, we?ve got the car, we can head off to that address now.? Shino popped the door. ?Is that other guy coming with us or is it just gonna be you and me Mr.Toshiro??  






> "Oof!" Hogo collided with the ground, rather hard. He looked up at the man, who was suddenly much more interested in the girl, he watched as the man clenched his fist, and went to punch the girl, there it was, that intensely cold feeling again, like time itself had been stopped. Suddenly, the girl was behind the man, and he gasped a little bit. The air was so chilly and cold, Hogo was cold on the inside, he was frozen. "This girl... can she controlled time somehow?" Hogo blurted out loud, and then covered his hand with his mouth, what was he saying, such a thing couldn't possibly exist, could it? He heard the girl giggle a little bit, "Y'know, if I were you, I wouldn't think you'd have the time to spend worrying about lil ol' me~~!!"
> 
> Hogo's body was suddenly completely frozen in place, as if some unknown force was bolting down on top of him, he couldn't move, he couldn't speak, he couldn't even control his body, he couldn't move at all. What was this feeling he was suddenly experiencing? _'Fear' _His mind screamed out, that's what it was, it was fear, every other situation Hogo had been in, he hadn't been afraid, but this time he was actually in fear of his own life.



   ?Alright, you?re no average little girl.? Akuma took out the soul candy dispenser and popped Gero. Bursting fourth from his body, he clenched his club tightly. ?Where am I Gero?? He looked around. ?Go find a safe place to hide so I don?t kill you accidently.? Akuma reached into a self made pocket and pulled out a pill with skull and crossbones on it. ?Yoinked this thing back when I was in the infirmary?? 

  Flashback-

  ?Nggghhh..? He was getting out of bed and trying to get out of that damn place, he was a shinigami now. He didn?t need that damn place anymore. ?You?re not healed yet!? A cute girl pushed him down onto his bed. ?Look, my body is fine.? Akuma grumbled. ?Your body isn?t fine! That?s why you?re all messed up! You need to regain your spiritual energy to heal your body!? Akuma sighed. ?Then get me something to heal it!? The girl looked nervous for a moment. ?F?fine?? She left the room in a huff. ?Fucking aye, I bet she doesn?t even come back.? 

  Akuma groaned. ?God it hurts, who would have thought that hollow was so damn strong? Nnghh..? It was about five minutes later that the girl had come back. ?Please don?t tell anyone about this.? She pulled out a small sack and removed a purple pill with skull and crossbones on it. ?What the hell!? Are you trying to poison me!?? She shook her head. ?Please keep it down! This is a special pill made by the fourth division; it boosts your reiatsu back to normal and revitalizes the body!? Akuma looked at her for a moment, tossed the pill in his mouth and gulped it down. ?I?ll trust you for now.? 

  Currently-

  ?Glad I was smart enough to yoink another before I left.? He popped the pill and crushed it with his teeth. ?Let?s fucking dance.? His black reiatsu exploded from his body, but something seemed different about it.. He always had a sinister spiritual energy, but now, there was a hint of red forming around the edge of it.. 



Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira smiled from the news. Finally, she'd  able to get some yakisoba. She could tell from how Akira was actiting,  that he was nervous.
> 
> "Excellent, how about you lead the way?"  Mira said she she took hold of one of his hands. She wasn't really  nervous about being around him, seeing as she did enjoy Akira's  company.



Akira nodded and lead Mira too the restaurant, it was one of his  favorite places. His family didn't take him out much, he assumed it was  because of how he acted, or maybe how he looked. Perhaps it was because  he was an orphan living on the streets. He wasn't too sure why they took  him in and why they wouldn't take him out.. It was only his sister who  took him anywhere. He liked her the best out of the family, it seemed  like she actually cared. 

"Here it is..." They arrived at The Egg Drop palace, it had a sign that  resembled a Japanese castle with a few eggs on it and a bowl of soup.  "Oh! Akira! it's you!" The waiter seemed to know him, It's hard to  forget the boy who always comes in with a dog though. "Do you want a  table for three this time?" He chuckled. "S..sure..." Akira answered.  "Right this way!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> ?Officer Shino!? two cop cars arrive. ?Hello.? Shino waved. ?Sir! We?ve brought your car.? One of the men steps out and bows. ?Ah, thank you!? He smiled and bowed to the man. ?I don?t know why you needed it, but I wish you the best of luck!? Shino waved the man off as he got into another car and drove away. ?Alright, we?ve got the car, we can head off to that address now.? Shino popped the door. ?Is that other guy coming with us or is it just gonna be you and me Mr.Toshiro??


 
Toshiro watched as the cops arrive, and watches as one of them steps out, and bows, alerting him to the already obvious. Toshiro smirked a little bit, 'What a guy, doesn't command respect from anyone, and yet still manages to achieve it from everyone.' Toshiro then heard Shino pop the door open, and asked if Kyohei was coming, "Eh, if he wants to or not is up to him." Toshiro shrugged a little bit, and then got into the car.



> ?Alright, you?re no average little girl.? Akuma took out the soul candy dispenser and popped Gero. Bursting fourth from his body, he clenched his club tightly. ?Where am I Gero?? He looked around. ?Go find a safe place to hide so I don?t kill you accidently.? Akuma reached into a self made pocket and pulled out a pill with skull and crossbones on it. ?Yoinked this thing back when I was in the infirmary??
> 
> Flashback-
> 
> ...



Hogo gasped as the man suddenly pulled out what looked like a PEZ candy dispenser, then popped it into his mouth, and suddenly came bursting out of his body into a new form, wearing black clothing, which seemed to look like a Shihakushou, or at least that's what his grandpa called it, and he had a giant club that had spikes on it. He also saw that the man's original body was still active, and that the man seemed to call it Gero, and it went to hide when he instructed it to.

He then saw the man pull out something else, it looked like a pill that had a skull and cross bones on it. He watched as the man popped it into his mouth, and then suddenly some weird black stuff started flowing out of him, which caused him to freeze up even more than he had, if that was even possible. He noted the red tint around the man's weird black aura, and concluded that while not originally part of whatever weird power he was using, it was definitely something evil, and that neither of these two were ordinary people.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei watched what had transpired, but he was busy thinking of what the hell was with all these thugs popping up to pay attention. The student moved the sucker around his mouth to get a better taste of it as he leaned against the wall. When asked if he was coming along with Toshiro and Shino, Kyohei shook his head to decline. "Sorry boyscouts, but with me hanging around you guys those shit heads are bound to come. Not like I'm looking out for you assholes or anything, I just don't want you blaming me when you get your asses kicked.", the student commented as he placed his hands in his pockets and walked away from the two. _Speaking of assholes I need to figure out whats going on,_ Kyohei thought to himself as he passed by a few people.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Shino could only blink for a moment at the boys words. "I have a kung-fu background, I underwent special training for my current position, I can hit a target dead center at 5/5 and yet, somehow, he's worried i'll get my ass kicked?" He shook his head. "It's a shame, If he doesn't want to come he doesn't want to come." Shino shrugged and started the car, turning the siren on and blasting down the street. "If you don't mind, put the address in the GPS and we'll be able to get there in no time! I kind of know where the street is, but i'm not sure how to get there from here."

   Akuma Vs The Girl-

  ?Alright you little bitch, I?m ready and at full power.? He cracked his neck, The spikes on his club had begun to glow again. There were more this time, but Akuma hadn?t even noticed that they ever glew, it was merely a faint light coming off them that he brushed off as a glare from the sun. ?Oh, you?re such a brute, attacking an innocent little girl.? Akuma took another swing, but the girl dodge, Akuma kept a close eye on her the entire time.

  He swung his club again, she dodged effortlessly. Again, Again, Again, he swung wildly without Rhyme or reason and the girl read all his moves. ?Come on, think for a moment.? Akuma thought to himself, outside he was laughing as he swung his club at her, a vicious joyful laugh. ?The fights no fun if you can?t hit her.? He thought to himself, He gave the girl the idea that he was just a crazed loon. 

  ?I gotta find a way to hit her or this will go on for ages. So just what the hell is she doing?? He swung his club once more, he was a little further away from her then he was before and notices something.. ?Hey? My club is harder to swing?? He thought for a moment. ?It?s like, It?s stuck.? He grinned. ?I get it, that has to be the trick.? He chuckled. ?Alright, If that?s how it is!? He raised is club in the air, only for a large slash to form across his stomach. ?w?what!?? He turned behind him to see the little girl had a knife in her hand. ?Oh no~ blood is scary!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Fueled up on lunch, Ryan stepped back out of his house, looking for the Reiatsu he could recognise. General business by the looks of it. But, he realised, as he began to wander in the general direction of the park once more, where could he go? Mira and Akira were probably enjoying themselves far too much to need him as a third wheel. He didn't feel like disciplining Kyohei.

Maybe he could meet that Akuma. Would probably end badly, but somehow, Ryan believed there was a core of good surrounded by spikes to the man.

He decided to wander in the direction of a turbulent Reiatsu that might be the Shinigami.

~~~

Rán paced along the alleyways of Tokyo, letting the plus she was hunting run just a little ways ahead of her. As she stalked it, other Hollow popped out, lured by the meat. They, Rán quickly pounced on. With Váli overseeing, sometimes taking a Hollow for himself, the two let the plus run all over the city, drawing every Hollow around into Rán's trap.

Váli silently admired the way her mind worked, where she could pull a trick like this from. In the end, when ten minutes of running had lured out nothing, Rán raced ahead of the plus, pinned it down and crushed her neck. She and Váli shredded it, and that was that.

They'd stalk the city, and wait for Hollow to return.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shino could only blink for a moment at the boys words. "I have a kung-fu background, I underwent special training for my current position, I can hit a target dead center at 5/5 and yet, somehow, he's worried i'll get my ass kicked?" He shook his head. "It's a shame, If he doesn't want to come he doesn't want to come." Shino shrugged and started the car, turning the siren on and blasting down the street. "If you don't mind, put the address in the GPS and we'll be able to get there in no time! I kind of know where the street is, but i'm not sure how to get there from here."


 
Toshiro listened to Kyohei talk, and he smirked a little bit, "Always with the tough guy act, sometimes I wish I hadn't made him drop the nice guy routine, oh well." Toshiro shook his head slightly, then watched as Shino started the car, he was slightly startled by the Siren that came on, but quickly settled down, "Sure, do whatever you need to." He handed the letter over to Shino, who took it. 



> Akuma Vs The Girl-
> 
> ?Alright you little bitch, I?m ready and at full power.? He cracked his neck, The spikes on his club had begun to glow again. There were more this time, but Akuma hadn?t even noticed that they ever glew, it was merely a faint light coming off them that he brushed off as a glare from the sun. ?Oh, you?re such a brute, attacking an innocent little girl.? Akuma took another swing, but the girl dodge, Akuma kept a close eye on her the entire time.
> 
> ...




Hogo watched as the man said he was at full power, then noticed that spikes on the man's club were beginning to glow, while normally he would have brushed the light off as that of the sun, he couldn't simply do that this time. He watched as the man went on the attack, swinging the club at the girl, and he continued to do so, as if attacking on instinct alone, and not without a rhyme or reason, but somehow he felt in a situation like this, that wouldn't be particularly useful at all.

He watched as the man stopped, as if he seemed to be thinking about something, then he noticed that the man noted something interesting about his club, it almost seemed like it was getting harder for him to move it. He watched as he raised the club up into the air, then that feeling came over him again, the next thing he knew the man had a slash across his stomach, and the girl was behind him. Hogo, managing to regain his voice somehow over the intense feeling, blurted out loud enough for both of them to hear him, "That's it, there's no doubt about it, she knows how to stop time!" He immediately covered his mouth afterward, 'Oh no, I'm screwed, now she's gonna be pissed at me.'


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1wt3-zpzQ[/YOUTUBE]






GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro listened to Kyohei talk, and he smirked a little bit, "Always with the tough guy act, sometimes I wish I hadn't made him drop the nice guy routine, oh well." Toshiro shook his head slightly, then watched as Shino started the car, he was slightly startled by the Siren that came on, but quickly settled down, "Sure, do whatever you need to." He handed the letter over to Shino, who took it.



Shino punched the location in as quick as he could. "Turn left." The GPS spoke out, "Alright." He grinned and turned left, ignoring the light, Cars stopped suddenly as he skid out into the middle of the intersection and back onto his lane. "Sorry if it's a bit wild, but I want to get there quick, I need to check on my partner at the very least." He smiled. "But it's weird. "He thought, looking at the GPS. "Why is it i know this location?" He couldn't shake an eerie feeling about the place, hell he was still trying to accept the whole ghosts and shinigami thing.

He'd acted cool about it, but inside he was freaking out. These things were real!? It was all real!? the spirit world!? heaven? Hell? Demons!? Everything was real and it was freaking him out. 



> Hogo watched as the man said he was at full power, then noticed that spikes on the man's club were beginning to glow, while normally he would have brushed the light off as that of the sun, he couldn't simply do that this time. He watched as the man went on the attack, swinging the club at the girl, and he continued to do so, as if attacking on instinct alone, and not without a rhyme or reason, but somehow he felt in a situation like this, that wouldn't be particularly useful at all.
> 
> He watched as the man stopped, as if he seemed to be thinking about something, then he noticed that the man noted something interesting about his club, it almost seemed like it was getting harder for him to move it. He watched as he raised the club up into the air, then that feeling came over him again, the next thing he knew the man had a slash across his stomach, and the girl was behind him. Hogo, managing to regain his voice somehow over the intense feeling, blurted out loud enough for both of them to hear him, "That's it, there's no doubt about it, she knows how to stop time!" He immediately covered his mouth afterward, 'Oh no, I'm screwed, now she's gonna be pissed at me.'



"Oh, You've noticed too much~" The girl giggled and walked forward. But, suddenly Akuma appeared out of thin air and slammed his fist into her chin, sending her flying and skipping across the ground. "You dropped your guard dipshit." Akuma coughed, blood running down the side of his mouth. "Damn, she cut me deep." He thought to himself. "Gotta end this fight quick or at the very least, get her the hell out of here." He groaned. "Damn it.. Sometimes, there just ain't no choice." 

He mumbled. "Kid." He looked at Hogo for only a second. "What you see, You don't tell a fuckin soul or I'll kill you." He let out a sigh, he wasn't good at this and he wasn't going to bother controlling it, if he let it go uncontrolled it would make more then enough coverage. "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and  ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and  brings the days." He raised his hand up, forming a large ball of Reiatsu. "A hado? But such a low one." The girl thought to herself. "What do you hope to accomplish~" 

"Hado number three, Flare." Normally, when flare is used and concentrated, it turns a great amount of power and puts it into a concentrated flame. When it's unleashed on it's own, it creates a large wave of fire, but it has little attack power. Akuma, was part of the second group. The ball of Reiatsu explodes into a large wave of flame. "Come on kid." He grabbed Hogo and his club, then vanished into thin air. "Hmm? they got away..." The girl sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis's entire being felt stronger, the moment she woke up. Her training had borne fruit. Her Reiatsu was greater than it had been before, it was as if she'd jumped over a wall in her own growth.
> 
> The training with Heron and Garksa, the battles with Lavida, they had been the barrier between Isis's graduation, and her becoming a true Shinigami. She had passed it.
> 
> ...



A wave of darkness rolled around Isis, unknowable shapes moving in darkness so absolute nothing could be seen. Voiceless whispers assaulted her ears, and a feeling of nothingness touched her skin. Every single sense she had, strained to maximum, could detect absolution and nothingness. It was terrifying.

"Ssssssssssssssoooooo," the voice whispered quietly, shattering the darkness and rolling alternating waves of white and black through Isis's sight, "you are here. Can you claim me, though?"

"You are," Isis found her voice, fighting against the waves of nausea at the constant changing in environment, "my Zanpakutō."

*"WRONG!"*

Everything was the voice. There was nothing else but it. The sheer power pushed Isis into the ground.

"You are my Shinigami," the voice continued silkily, as if not having just exploded.

Isis gaped, as the world began to change, and evolve into a mass of shape and colour. A giant dragon screamed at her, so close she could see the blood staining the inside of its mouth. A moment later she was at the bottom of an ocean, so dark as to be blackness, her lungs burning with the need for air, the knowledge that she would drown imminent. She stood atop a cliff which looked down into clouds below, and unable to control herself, fell to her doom. She was lying on the cold ground, emptiness around her, and the feeling of power standing above her. She looked up into a black silhouette, somehow able to be seen, even in the pitch environment. It morphed into a copy of her, reached down and grabbed her by the throat, lifting her to her feet.

"I will not bow to one weaker than I," it remarked quietly. "Beg me to save you."

Isis stared. This being it was...terrifying. She'd run through a series of nightmares, forced into her mind and overloading her thoughts. She gathered herself.

"I don't beg," she snarled, looking right into the copy of her face. "Your life is mine. I will call you and you will fight alongside me and the two of us will live."

"A spine?" her copy smiled savagely. "Good girl. Don't give in to fear. If you do, you'll be consumed by my power."

It stepped back, changing into a male form. Isis watched as it ran through the bodies of everyone she knew. It stopped at the giant, Garksa.

"Say my name," the voice demanded. "Hold still against fear, never surrender to weakness, break the weak under your might and crash into the strong, pushing all aside as you go. Stand tall and deal death, Shinigami. Say my name. BECOME A NIGHTMARE!"

~~~

Isis Zanpakutō lashed around, slamming Lavida's swing aside. As he recovered, slightly surprised but ready to counterattack, a wave of Reiatsu caught him off guard. Isis's face curved into a malicious smile as she turned to point her sword at him.

_"Embrace him,"_ Lavida's eyes went wide, realising what was about to happen, _"*Kingdom of Nightmares*."_

A black orb expanded rapidly from Isis's Zanpakutō, surrounding her and Lavida. The two stood inside the darkness, as Isis continued to smile. The air shimmered.

Blood, death, the loss of friends, the inability to protect them. Images of horrifying murder and torture, on himself, by himself, sickening actions which cut through him to the bone.

Lavida began to scream, as the images assaulted him, torn from reoccurring nightmares he had thought suppressed.

Isis began to laugh. Her Zanpakutō continued to amplify her bloodlust, overriding her realisation of what was actually happening. It was the first time the two had connected. She had not been ready to stop him. He had been counting on it.

Lavida continued to scream and twitch, clawing at his eyes to try and get rid of the images assaulting him. Even tightly shut, he could somehow still see through his eyelids, see the images all about. The nightmares of what he had done, of what they had done. It was too much. He collapsed, his body convulsing.

Even as he lay unconscious, Isis's Reiatsu continued to work upon him, forcing the nightmares inside his mind to become greater still. The pain emanating from him rose deep feelings inside her, and she relished them.

And then a moment of clarity. She realised everything that had just happened. And with utter disgust, slammed down upon her Zanpakutō spirit, forcing him right out of her mind and into her soul. Her Shikai faded away.

Body and mind reeling from the Reiatsu overuse, as well as the knowledge of the mental torture and feelings her spirit had taken and used, Isis retched. No longer able to stand, barely willing to think, she blissfully let her mind fade into oblivion.

The tracking team arrived but a minute later, and collected the two. The next time Isis awoke, it was to her own screams, remembering everything she had seen and done.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QZi7lWEynK4[/YOUTUBE]






InfIchi said:


> Shino punched the location in as quick as he could. "Turn left." The GPS spoke out, "Alright." He grinned and turned left, ignoring the light, Cars stopped suddenly as he skid out into the middle of the intersection and back onto his lane. "Sorry if it's a bit wild, but I want to get there quick, I need to check on my partner at the very least." He smiled. "But it's weird. "He thought, looking at the GPS. "Why is it i know this location?" He couldn't shake an eerie feeling about the place, hell he was still trying to accept the whole ghosts and shinigami thing.
> 
> He'd acted cool about it, but inside he was freaking out. These things were real!? It was all real!? the spirit world!? heaven? Hell? Demons!? Everything was real and it was freaking him out.


 
Toshiro was startled again when he heard a voice speak out "Turn left" however he once again settled down, "Man, the R&D team would love to get their hands on a vehicle like this, they'd tear the whole thing apart just out of fascination." Toshiro shook his head slightly as he could just imagine them rummaging through the entire vehicle, trying to figure out what caused it to speak, let alone work. Toshiro looked over at Shino, and demonstrated yet again his ability to perceive a person's underlying emotions, "Relax, while it's true that there are things out there similar to Heaven, Hell, and Demons, our job is to keep all of it in balance, we're the reason you don't go around hearing about 20 or 30 people getting killed by these kinds of mysterious circumstances per day."



> "Oh, You've noticed too much~" The girl giggled and walked forward. But, suddenly Akuma appeared out of thin air and slammed his fist into her chin, sending her flying and skipping across the ground. "You dropped your guard dipshit." Akuma coughed, blood running down the side of his mouth. "Damn, she cut me deep." He thought to himself. "Gotta end this fight quick or at the very least, get her the hell out of here." He groaned. "Damn it.. Sometimes, there just ain't no choice."
> 
> He mumbled. "Kid." He looked at Hogo for only a second. "What you see, You don't tell a fuckin soul or I'll kill you." He let out a sigh, he wasn't good at this and he wasn't going to bother controlling it, if he let it go uncontrolled it would make more then enough coverage. "Fly above the skies of night, Fire burns and ignites the fight. The moon crumbles upon the waves, The sun burns and brings the days." He raised his hand up, forming a large ball of Reiatsu. "A hado? But such a low one." The girl thought to herself. "What do you hope to accomplish~"
> 
> "Hado number three, Flare." Normally, when flare is used and concentrated, it turns a great amount of power and puts it into a concentrated flame. When it's unleashed on it's own, it creates a large wave of fire, but it has little attack power. Akuma, was part of the second group. The ball of Reiatsu explodes into a large wave of flame. "Come on kid." He grabbed Hogo and his club, then vanished into thin air. "Hmm? they got away..." The girl sighed.




Hogo watched as the girl stepped forward, and he gulped a little bit, however the man immediately appeared, and punched the girl in the face, knocking her through the air, and then making her skid along the ground. He was instinctively able to tell that the man's ability to move that fast was the same as the girl's ability. He watched as the man looked back at him, and told him not to tell a soul about what he saw, and all he could do was nod, he was good at keeping secrets, especially when his life was at stake.

He saw the man suddenly hold out his hand, and began saying some weird chant, he figured it had to be for some kind of magical spell, that wouldn't surprise him any considering what he had already seen. He heard the man call out "Hadou #3, Flare" and saw a large explosion of flames come up after something tried to shoot at his hand, he then saw the man grab him, then pick up the club, and the next he knew the whole street vanished.​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan stopped in surprise at a sudden change in Reiatsu. A moment later, Akuma appeared before him with...Hogo? tucked under his arm.

"Huh," he commented aloud, "I was sure you didn't have spiritual power," he looked at Hogo. "Hi," he waved when Akuma looked right at him. "Didn't you have that body to look after? uhhhh...Gigai?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Even if you say that, it's hard to believe." Shino made a sharp right turn. "The world as it is, it's easy to BELIEVE in ghosts and demons and everything else, but seeing it is on a whole nother level." He made a sharp left. "Seriously, How am i supposed to believe in this stuff? It's not as if i'm used to the idea and now there is so many other things going on that, it's just a bit much." He let out a sigh. "The GPS says we're close to the address." The place they were in was very old, the buildings were broken down and most of them looked to be a few hundred years old. "This used to be a residential area way back, but was converted to a logging and harvesting center about two hundred years ago."



Toshiro laughed a little bit, "I suppose it would be, then again it's the exact same for me." Toshiro smiled some, "Seeing this world is on a whole different level as well, a lot of the people told me the human world was a pretty exciting to go to, so you were lucky if you got the job to go there, but I had no idea what they meant until I got here myself." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "If I had a choice between living here, and living in Soul Society, I'd probably pick this world, just because it's a million times more exciting."

Toshiro heard Shino speak up, saying that they were close to the area, as he they turned down the area, he noticed how old the houses looked, and a boy's face flashed through his mind for a moment, however it immediately went away, and Toshiro shook his head slightly, 'What.. was that just now?' He brushed it aside, he would worry about that later.​ 


> Akuma blinked. "Uhh..." He coughed for a moment. "What body? I don't know nothin." He looked around. "Anyways, what the hell are you doing here?" Akuma put Hogo down on the ground and let him stand on his own legs. "Ah crap, i left my gigai back there with crazy bitch..." He grumbled. "Just great... Least that model was free..."



Hogo heard a voice call out, and turned to look at Ryan, "Oh.. umm.. hi.." He then heard Ryan mention something about him not having spiritual powers, and blinked a little bit, "I'm not sure what you mean by that." Hogo turned, and looked at Akuma, "Oh, wait, spiritual power, that must be that weird power you were using back there, that allowed you to do all those crazy things." Hogo turned to look at Ryan then, "By the way, what is this guy?" He pointed at Akuma, his curious side was suddenly piqued by the man's appearance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

"Was actually wanting to find you," Ryan shrugged. "It's good to see Hogo though, are you alright?" Ryan bent down in front of Hogo, looking at him to make sure he wasn't hurt.

"You helped train Akira, didn't you?" Ryan turned his head to look up at Akuma. He also took the time to look at his weapon. A giant spiked club. Powerful and hard to get close to. How fitting for him. Ryan smiled.

~~~

"Isis! Isis! Calm down! It's okay!"

Isis fought blindly against the person holding her, until eventually, she relaxed a few Fourth Division members, one or two Eleventh and Heron from Second were there.

"It was just a nightmare," one of the Fourth members said, still healing her. Isis tried to calm, and hunched over herself. Just a nightmare. Her life would be nightmares from now on. How could something like that be inside of her? How could that be her power.

"You did well," Heron nodded, "Lavida has been brought to justice. These Eleventh members wish to take you back to your division now."

Isis nodded, and slowly stood up, despite protests from the Fourth members. She was still in her Shinigami gear, so she made ready to go. At the door, a healer called out. "Isis-san! You left your Zanpakutō." Isis froze, shuddered and reached out for it. The moment she lay her hand on it, a voice echoed in her head.

*"DON'T REGRET THIS, BITCH!"* The viciousness actually made her drop her sword, leading to all the healers insisting she stay. She waved them off and picked the weapon up again, strapping it to her hip. After that, she followed the members back to Eleventh. She was to report in to her Captain on the job completed. She knocked on the door she was left outside of.



GikuHonishimo said:


> Hogo heard a voice call out, and turned to look at Ryan, "Oh.. umm.. hi.." He then heard Ryan mention something about him not having spiritual powers, and blinked a little bit, "I'm not sure what you mean by that." Hogo turned, and looked at Akuma, "Oh, wait, spiritual power, that must be that weird power you were using back there, that allowed you to do all those crazy things." Hogo turned to look at Ryan then, "By the way, what is this guy?" He pointed at Akuma, his curious side was suddenly piqued by the man's appearance.



"I'll explain all that later." Ryan nodded. "Good to see you're relatively alright."

Ryan turned his attention back to Akuma. "What were you running from?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

> Hogo heard a voice call out, and turned to look at Ryan, "Oh.. umm.. hi.." He then heard Ryan mention something about him not having spiritual powers, and blinked a little bit, "I'm not sure what you mean by that." Hogo turned, and looked at Akuma, "Oh, wait, spiritual power, that must be that weird power you were using back there, that allowed you to do all those crazy things." Hogo turned to look at Ryan then, "By the way, what is this guy?" He pointed at Akuma, his curious side was suddenly piqued by the man's appearance.


"Oi! It's not nice to talk behind peoples backs asshole!" He grumbled and grit his teeth. "Fuckin brats now a days, I'm 345 years old you know!? I'm your elder! Have some damned respect!" He formed a fist and began to dig his hands into the sides of Hogo's head while spinning his fists around. "You little shit! Is this the thanks i get for saving your life?"



Taurus Versant said:


> "Was actually wanting to find you," Ryan  shrugged. "It's good to see Hogo though, are you alright?" Ryan bent  down in front of Hogo, looking at him to make sure he wasn't hurt.
> 
> "You helped train Akira, didn't you?" Ryan turned his head to look up at  Akuma. He also took the time to look at his weapon. A giant spiked  club. Powerful and hard to get close to. How fitting for him. Ryan  smiled.
> 
> ...




Akuma blinked. "Yeah, The brat didn't know what he was doing." He dropped Hogo and cleared his throat. "If i didn't, he would have died probably." Akuma rubbed the back of his head. "We were running from some girl, she was probably a shinigami or a human with powers from what i could tell. Just being in her presence, time felt like it was slowing down." He sighed. "Damn my chest hurts." He gripped his wound.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2010)

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

By the time that Reno?s body fully submerged back beneath the sands the three remaining cat like Hollow were sweating bullets. This Hollow was using the cover of sand to keep itself safe. A luxury they neither had or could afford. They nervously paced around the area that Reno had sunken into like children waiting to be scolded. They didn?t have to wait long as the barbed tipped tail broke the surface catching the groups attention. A unified screech of terror is followed by  the three breaking formation quickly. A move that normally meant self preservation. But against a creature like the one they were fighting it was like leading lambs to the slaughter. The tail quickly submerges back into the wastes. And in that instant the Hollows are alone with the whole yet again. A air of nervousness fell across the group as they dashed back toward one another. But this was all according to plan as it were.

Reno surges upward and breaks through the surface with authority. His right pincer snatches one of the cats up as he completely pulls himself from the sand. Reno twist wildly allowing his tail to slam into the nearest cat with a grand slam?s power. The cat is sent skyward with a whine. In the chaos the last of the cats puts the brakes on. A mound of sand forms in front of the cat as it slides to a rough stop with it?s eyes closed tightly. One second passes. Two, three, four, five the cat was past the point of sweating bullets and wanted to know what was going on. It?s eyes crack open and at first it?s vision is blurry from holding it?s eyes closed so tightly. But soon it?s vision comes back into focus and what it sees then is the last thing is sees at all.

Reno had his free pincer outstretched toward it. A faint white energy spiraled around the claw as light blue particles formed in the center of the claw. A smirk could almost he heard spread across Reno?s hidden lips  as he sees that the cat had opened it?s eyes. _ sayonara_ Reno thinks as he unleashes his attack.  ?Ice Scepter!? Reno says quietly. At that point a large icicle forms and simultaneously fires like a cruise missile. A trail of water and mist trails behind it as it flies. The cat shrieks in terror. But it?s opened mouth is like a bulls eye. Before it can even think to turn and run it is skewered like a slab of meat and is pinned to the sands. With a snicker Reno pulls himself below the sands with the squirming cat. He feast on the Hollow as the last remaining cat pulls itself from the ground in a daze. For a short time it wanted to know what truck had hit it. But it soon shakes the dazed state off. Looking around it realized that it was all alone . Five down one remaining as it were. There was no time to mourn it?s lost brethren. No time to think about the meal it once wanted. The fleeing instinct was now in high gear as the cat turns tail  and begins to run.

Deep below Reno feels the sand vibrate with every  panicked step the cat takes. Shifting form one last time he rockets back toward the cat with as much speed as he can muster. Then like a swell of the sea the sand beneath the cat rises up. It gets larger and larger as the cat fight to remain balanced. In the center of the dune that was now formed the sand quickly begins to drain as the ground seemingly starts to crack open. The cat eyes fall across dozens of razor sharp teeth as it begins to slip into oblivion. With a high pitched scream it falls into the giant maw. With a gnashing bite consumes the Hollow in one bite and slams back into the sands below quickly slipping beneath the surface. Only one thing remained. The appetizer before the main course. Reno?s body contorted back to it?s wolf like humanoid shape as it neared the whole.  Reaching the whole Reno pulls himself from the sands. His eyes open as rivers of sand poured though his fur back to wince it came. Taking a step causes the whole to shimmy back as sweat formed on it?s brow. ?It was y..you the whole time wasn?t it?? The whole cries as his legs shake furiously. 

A sick smile spreads below Reno?s mask just to be wiped to disgust seconds later as the sands under the whole turn dark as dose the man?s pants. Reno shakes his head. He didn?t even know spirits could do that.  ?Pissing your pants won?t save you my little appetizer.? Reno snarls as he reaches down and pulls the whole form the desert floor. 

Some time later Reno has finished his meal. What satisfaction he felt, like always, was short lived. He contemplated finding Stane, but decided doing some more hunting was the best course. His meat puppet needed more time to reestablish a base before he would be useful again. Flipping his wrist Reno tears a portal to the living world open. Stepping though Reno hit?s the busy streets of Tokyo, but quickly bounds to a nearby alley.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> [/LEFT]
> Akuma blinked. "Yeah, The brat didn't know what he was doing." He dropped Hogo and cleared his throat. "If i didn't, he would have died probably." Akuma rubbed the back of his head. "We were running from some girl, she was probably a shinigami or a human with powers from what i could tell. Just being in her presence, time felt like it was slowing down." He sighed. "Damn my chest hurts." He gripped his wound.



"Thank you," Ryan said, and meant it. He was honestly praising anyone who would give help to a human.

When Akuma bent over his wound, Ryan became worried. "Shit, I haven't found anyone with healing powers yet," he muttered. "Here," he offered his shoulder to support Akuma, "I can sense Toshiro, let me take you to him. He's used healing techniques before."

~~~

R?n looked up in interest as a garganta opened before her. A large canine Hollow quickly bounded out of their, heading into a nearby alleyway. Smiling, R?n waved with her tail, indicating V?li to head to high ground and track her Reiatsu. Then she set off to follow behind it.

There was an interesting scent to this one. It was strong. Had great potential waiting to burst. Devouring it would be good. But then again, it would also be a good hunting partner. R?n wouldn't allow it to stay with her, as she did the subservient V?li, but sometimes groups of Hollow would band together for a moment.

And there was at least one Shinigami in this city. There had to be. It had been a long long time since R?n last ate a Shinigami. Her evolving body was already working on her mind. She was approaching her next form, but still a way back.

This might help push her forward. She followed the Hollow, waiting for it to spot her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Thank you," Ryan said, and meant it. He was honestly praising anyone who would give help to a human.
> 
> When Akuma bent over his wound, Ryan became worried. "Shit, I haven't found anyone with healing powers yet," he muttered. "Here," he offered his shoulder to support Akuma, "I can sense Toshiro, let me take you to him. He's used healing techniques before."


 
"Ow ow ow ow!' Hogo cried out in pain, unable to be surprised at the fact that man mentioned he was 345 years old, he was however dropped eventually as the man focused his attention back on Ryan, he sighed in relief, rubbing his head in pain, "Ow.." He then noticed the man hunched over, "Ah.." however he saw Ryan take over for him, he noticed that Ryan told him he was going to take him to that Toshiro person, who could use healing techniques, 'Well, the only thing to do is to follow these guys, I can probably learn something from them.'


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei walked down the street with his head down, not trying to attract any woman that might be around in the area. _Wait a minute,"_ He stopped himself after having just realized something just now. He stared down at the ground, breaking the sucker in his mouth with anger.

"Such a fucking dumb ass! Was I really thinking of going to those guys and kicking their asses? I was about to down that road again! Tch, when does scum like me learn!" Kyohei spoke in furry as looked down at his clenched fist below him. "I should have just went with that Reaper-Asshole and that Rockheaded Cop,"  he said to himself as he looked around to see if any signs of them were around; there were none. Kyohei tried to think of a way to find them, but then he remembered that Ryan was talking something about sensing spiritual energy.

"Might as well give this shitty trick a try," Kyohei sighed as he closed his eyes in complete silence. He tried to concentrate in order to feel any signs of spiritual energy.....he felt something! "holy shit it worked!", Kyohei actually didn't believe it would work, but he decided to give it a try and it worked.

West, was the direction he felt the presence and ran over. He raged as he charged toward the directing, feeling that he was getting closer as he passed cars and pedestrians. Finally, he made it and turned the corner, but to his disappointment it was Ryan,Akuma and Hogo. 

"Porcupine? SpermHead? Brat? You jackasses aren't Reaper-Asshole and the cop!", Kyohei became annoyed as he had hoped for someone else.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro laughed a little bit, "I suppose  it would be, then again it's the exact same for me." Toshiro smiled  some, "Seeing this world is on a whole different level as well, a lot of  the people told me the human world was a pretty exciting to go to, so  you were lucky if you got the job to go there, but I had no idea what  they meant until I got here myself." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "If I  had a choice between living here, and living in Soul Society, I'd  probably pick this world, just because it's a million times more  exciting."
> 
> Toshiro heard Shino speak up, saying that they were  close to the area, as he they turned down the area, he noticed how old  the houses looked, and a boy's face flashed through his mind for a  moment, however it immediately went away, and Toshiro shook his head  slightly, 'What.. was that just now?' He brushed it aside, he would  worry about that later.​



"Here we are!" Shino called out, but he was surprised to see a cop car outside... The building was. "This is the old mill!" He shouts, stopping quickly and opening the door. "Damn it, Jousei! you out here!" He shouts, rushing over to the house, as he ran past the car he fell to the ground. "Urgh... What the hell?" He grumbled, getting up and turning back to see what knocked him over. JOUSEI!?" Shino shouted, dropping to the ground and holding up his partner. 

"Hey! hey! wake up!" He shouted. "Nngh... you're too... loud..." she coughed, her chest had what seemed to be a stab wound in it. "Hey, are you alright!? What happened!?" The door of her car had been torn off and thrown to the side. "What did this!?" Jousei just looked up at him. "Couldn't say... just happened." she coughed. "H..hey, you worried bout me rookie? im a big girl.. i'll be fine..." she laughed. "You wont be fine! this is a serious wound! wait here, I'll call for an ambulance!"



Taurus Versant said:


> "Thank you," Ryan said, and meant it. He  was honestly praising anyone who would give help to a human.
> 
> When Akuma bent over his wound, Ryan became worried. "Shit, I haven't  found anyone with healing powers yet," he muttered. "Here," he offered  his shoulder to support Akuma, "I can sense Toshiro, let me take you to  him. He's used healing techniques before."



Akuma smacked Ryan's hand. "I refuse to go to that idiot for help on healing." He grumbled. "I can heal my own wounds." He ignored the fact that his body was still bruised, burned and cut from his previous fight. "The soul heals from Reiatsu, the more you have the quicker you heal, all a healer does is boost your own spirit so you can heal faster." He grumbled. "It's a useless thing for someone like me."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

"Alright," Ryan nodded, rubbing his head. "We'll stick around for the moment."

At this point, Kyohei arrived and made his statement. It was almost interesting watching the white change places with the black.

"Scuse me?" Ryan leaned forward, grabbing Kyohei by the collar, "What was that?"

This was the first time Ryan's power had activated involuntarily. He was thinking how much he wanted to smack the annoying out of Kyohei, and here he showed up and called him...that.

Ryan leaned forward, his eyes shining with a fearsome light.

"Who the hell do you think you are, huh, punk?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2010)

*Fumiko/Kioshi;Park Hyatt Tokyo;Hotel*

The two shinigami lounged at the top of the hotel they stayed at in shinigami attire. It was a great view to over look a good chunk of the city which is way Kioshi suggested lurking up on the roof for the time being. Though it was a rather laxed night both keep their guard up senseing for any hollow that could come forth a any minute. "This is a pretty busy city, do you think we'll be able to handle a city this large on our own?" Kioshi spoke aloud to Fumiko as he stared down at the busy streets.

His question was answered with a measly "Yea...whatever you said" and the volume turning up on her nintendo DS. Kioshi couldn't help, but sigh at how such little things were able to gain Fumiko's complete attention. _"We've haven't even been here a full day yet, and she's already slacking off."_


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGfrl81BeWY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




"Why the hell did I start over from the beginning? There's never any action." Was the thought on Fumiko's mind as she watched the opening scene yet again. Kioshi pondered about rather he should pull her away from her game or not. He had to admit from the report he was expecting some large hollow activity, but it was pretty slow. "Hey, Fumiko what are ya-" It hit him hard coming from out of nowhere. He he scanned the large amount of area that was in his sights before finally locking on to where he sense "Hollowies..." Fumiko said breaking the silence as she palced her hand held into her pocket.

The two shinigami looked at each other and gave a nod indicating a mutal understanding before jumping of the building. _"They appeared at the alleway we show up at."_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Akuma rubbed his chin a bit. "Interesting, so he can change his aura." He thought, looking over Ryan. "Then what does that kid do?" He looked at Kyohei. "Porcupine? Like, The animal that can fire spikes into it's enemies from it's back? That's a pretty cool animal right there." He nodded. He actually kind of liked that nickname, maybe, Akupine, Porcuma. Nah, those kinda sucked... "Demon Porcupine? Not bad, not a bad name at all." He nodded, somehow pleased with his nickname, but Ryan was a different case, he was angered and seemed to want to beat the tar out of Kyohei. "Anyone got any popcorn? this could be a good fight, i need popcorn."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei almost fell backwards as he saw Ryan's hair switch places. "Gah, what the fuck!? SpermHead's hair switched places!" the student pointed out as he pointed his finger at the seniors hair. "the hell-", Kyohei yelled out as he was pulled by the collar by Dark Ryan.

Kyohei felt something familiar as he heard Dark Ryan disrespect him. "Wait a minute," he slowly began to remember seeing this guy at some point recently. "Hold the fuck up! Your not Spermhead! Your that Douchebag show off from yesterday!" , Kyohei declared in anger as he thought Dark Ryan was just someone else and not Ryan himself. 

Kyohei exchanged death glares with taller student and was about ready to fight, "hey asshole, I don't have time for you right now! So buzz off RoachHead!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hogo watched as the new person come in, and he took slight offense when the person called him a brat, but said nothing about it. Then he noticed the change in Ryan, and he wanted to move in to stop the fight from happening, however decided it was probably better he didn't do that. However as soon as Akuma relaxedly asked if anyone had popcorn, so he could watch the fight, Hogo suddenly froze up for a moment. He had felt this feeling before, with the time stopping girl, however this time it felt further away. A flash of Toshiro's face ran through his head, followed by a feeling of danger.​ 
"Umm, I may just be going on a hunch here, but..." Hogo started nervously, deciding on whether or not he wanted to continue, and decided it would be best if he did, "I think that Toshiro person may be in a bit of trouble, is this really a good time to be fighting?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

"Huh?" Ryan snapped back to himself. His senses stretched out far, looking for Toshiro. He caught faint flashes of panic, panic and anger.

"Dammit," he seemed to still be in between his dark and light self, not yet satisfied with stopping, but knowing he had to. He pushed Kyohei back, and turned to Akuma. "Akuma," Ryan spoke, "How fast can you take someone somewhere? And how many?"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei heard Hogo talking about Toshiro needing help, but he shrugged it off. "Reaper-Asshole is pretty tough so he can handle himself like a big boy," the student replied about Toshiro, not thinking he was in any danger. "Though he was the reason I came,.." the teen admitted as he looked to the side, not trying to imply that he wanted to help.

He then looked in surprise as Semi-Dark Ryan let him go, "just as I thought." Kyohei commented as he straitened out his shirt after if was ruffled. After he heard the show off talk about Akuma taking someone he shrugged, "are you fucking stupid? Porcupine dosen't even look like he can carry himself."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~ 

Reno lands with a padded thud and sprints off searching for the nearest source of spiritual prowess.  He isn’t half way though the alley when he senses not one put two Hollow Reiatsu following behind him. One was seemingly tracking him on ground level while the second was felt to be higher up and following behind the fist of the following energies. Although Reno on occasion enjoyed the chase he at this moment was in kill mode. With a growl he bounds up the wall and bounces into another alley as it came into range. Sprinting across the wall like he were a ninja he allowed his body to conform and shape itself as he grew smaller and smaller. Soon he was no larger then a common verity spider which was perfect as he took the motif of a black widow. But instead of the iconic hourglass that adorn the Black Widow a roman numeral 13 was in it’s stead. Coming to rest on a rusty pipe that stuck out from a wall Reno turned his way back toward the entrance of the alleyway and waited to see who or what would come bounding around the corner. 

~ Soul Society ~ 

Marcus had, had a rough night’s sleep, nothing new in hindsight giving his grueling training regiment. He popped form his mat in an especially good mood. Today was a unique day. He was invited to visit the real world with the advanced classes given his unique standing with a Zanpaktou manifested already. It was an honor not bestowed upon many first year students. In his heart of hearts he knew if he did well on this test he could soon graduate from the academy and become a real Shinigami. To serve in a an army again for the first time since he can remember when. A strong military pride swelled within Marcus as he groomed himself for that days class. Looking into the mirror he sees that his hair was a bit too long and his beard was no longer neat. If he couldn’t keep himself in check, how could he call himself a professional warrior?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Hogo watched as the new person come in, and he took slight offense when the person called him a brat, but said nothing about it. Then he noticed the change in Ryan, and he wanted to move in to stop the fight from happening, however decided it was probably better he didn't do that. However as soon as Akuma relaxedly asked if anyone had popcorn, so he could watch the fight, Hogo suddenly froze up for a moment. He had felt this feeling before, with the time stopping girl, however this time it felt further away. A flash of Toshiro's face ran through his head, followed by a feeling of danger.​
> "Umm, I may just be going on a hunch here, but..." Hogo started nervously, deciding on whether or not he wanted to continue, and decided it would be best if he did, "I think that Toshiro person may be in a bit of trouble, is this really a good time to be fighting?"





Taurus Versant said:


> "Huh?" Ryan snapped back to himself. His  senses stretched out far, looking for Toshiro. He caught faint flashes  of panic, panic and anger.
> 
> "Dammit," he seemed to still be in between his dark and light self, not  yet satisfied with stopping, but knowing he had to. He pushed Kyohei  back, and turned to Akuma. "Akuma," Ryan spoke, "How fast can you take  someone somewhere? And how many?"



Akuma blinked. "Uh, if i had to carry two people and my club, I couldn't go that far that fast, at beast, maybe a couple yards...." He rubbed the back of his head. "With no club, maybe thirty feet... I'm not all that good at carrying heavy things with this club, hell it took me ten shunpo to get here with that kid and this club and the hospital ain't that far away.. You're pretty much S.O.L" 



Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei heard Hogo talking about Toshiro needing help, but he shrugged it  off. "Reaper-Asshole is pretty tough so he can handle  himself like a big boy," the student replied about Toshiro, not  thinking he was in any danger. "Though he was the  reason I came,.." the teen admitted as he looked to the side, not  trying to imply that he wanted to help.
> 
> He then looked in surprise as Semi-Dark Ryan let him go, "just as I thought." Kyohei commented as he  straitened out his shirt after if was ruffled. After he heard the show  off talk about Akuma taking someone he shrugged, "are  you fucking stupid? Porcupine dosen't even look like he can carry  himself."



"OI! YOU PUNK! DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO USE SHUNPO!?" He quickly grabbed his wound. "Damn.. damn it..." He coughed. "Ohh~~ there seems to be quite a mess going on today~~" A voice called out. "Damn it, i know that voice..." Akuma turned around to see Kento standing happily. "What are you doing here?" Akuma grumbled. "I've come to lend some assistance!" He threw out four rods that crashed into the ground. "Please hang on for a moment, or you'll feel very sick...."

In a flash, the group vanished from their location and ended up in some rundown area that looked like it hadn't been used in ages. "What the...?" Akuma blinked. "Just what the hell was that!?" He shouted at Kento. "Insurance~" He smiled. "I can't risk the two shinigami i was put in charge of dying now can i?" He laughed. "Please, i think the battle is that way." he pointed down the street.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Rán had followed Reno the moment he took off. He moved quick, but she was a nimble creature as well. Váli was covering the top, so she knew, the moment he entered the dead end alley, he was here.

Disguised perhaps? Invisible? Didn't matter.

Rán smiled as her Reiatsu rose, and flames began to ignite around her. She'd smoke him out.

"This is the place for a hunt," her voice rolled out of the flames. "Are you hunter or hunted? Do you come here for human, Hollow or Shinigami? Tell me, and we may just have a game on our hands."

Rán continued to advance, her fire licking the sides of the alley.

~~~

The moment Ryan was aware of himself once more, he searched everyone he could for Reiatsu. Toshiro's was not hard to find. "That way!" He pointed at the mill, rushing forward.

As he went, he picked up a pipe on the ground, and his 'dark' instantly converted it to a sword, reinforcing it with Reiatsu to create a proper weapon.

"Toshiro!" Ryan called out.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei gave a 'what-the-fuck' look after he was about to lash back at Akuma. To his dismay it was yet another shinigami in the area, "gah, more of these assholes!" Right after he complained they were sent to a completely different direction thanks to a couple of rods that surrounded them.  

"Not a bad magic trick," Kyohei commented before he rushed off with Ryan. It was then that he noticed that he was back, "eh, SpermHead your back! Where the hell did that show of of a douche bag go?" He spoke loudly, still not realizing that they were both the same person. "Anyways, I don't see why we should be so fucking worried(not that I'm worried!) You seen him before hes strong enough and crap like us might just get in his way.", the teen spoke as he ran along with Ryan from behind, not as in much of a hurry he was.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei gave a 'what-the-fuck' look after he was about to lash back at Akuma. To his dismay it was yet another shinigami in the area, "gah, more of these assholes!" Right after he complained they were sent to a completely different direction thanks to a couple of rods that surrounded them.
> 
> "Not a bad magic trick," Kyohei commented before he rushed off with Ryan. It was then that he noticed that he was back, "eh, SpermHead your back! Where the hell did that show of of a douche bag go?" He spoke loudly, still not realizing that they were both the same person. "Anyways, I don't see why we should be so fucking worried(not that I'm worried!) You seen him before hes strong enough and crap like us might just get in his way.", the teen spoke as he ran along with Ryan from behind, not as in much of a hurry he was.



"My power, changes things between light and dark," Ryan ignored the name this time. "I can use it on myself."

He could sense the power of Toshiro and the Hollow, but something was still worrying him. A warning in the air. Something coming to be.

And then the air twisted and screamed, and the reiatsu shouted in his ear, and Ryan knew. Knew then and there just how insignificant, in this battle between Shinigami and Hollow, he really was.

"KYOHEI, TOSHIRO, AKUMA!" he yelled out, trying to increase the power of his sword, changing over to his other self "HERE! NOW!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~ 

Reno shifted his bodyweight as the cat like Hollow entered the alleyway. It was quicker then Reno thought it would be. Yet he didn’t budge he was waiting on what other Hollow that was in toe the cat to appear. But the situation turns dangerous as the feline stalks forward. It looked across the alley looking for him. A low popping sound springs forth as the area turns up in heat. Tongues of flame begin to lap at the air as the temperature began to rise across the alley. This cat was bright, she was going to make him make the first move. Although Reno questions the thought process behind such a decision, fall all the cat knew he was under her.

"This is the place for a hunt," her voice rolled out of the flames. "Are you hunter or hunted? Do you come here for human, Hollow or Shinigami? Tell me, and we may just have a game on our hands." The cat says. Reno raised an eyebrow under his tiny mask, what was this Hollow’s game? Was it really seeking an alliance. Or perhaps a fight. Reno Knew that there was safety in numbers. But that only means anything if the group can’t be divided like he had already done twice that day.  “What I seek is power. Nothing more. Nothing less.” Reno replies in a booming voice that echoes down the whole of the alley as flames licked at the walls. 

Leaping down Reno lands in front of the cat pulling it’s attention downward. How on earth could such a small thing make such a booming voice, well that is what Reno thought the cat was thinking. And with a bow the spider’s body begins to contort and stretch as it grew larger. When Reno was done transforming a small feral wolf stood on two legs before her. It’s salt and pepper fur waved in the gust that her fire was giving off as a serpentine like tail waved behind the wolf’s small frame with it’s dangerous barbed like blade glistening in the light of the fire. The roman numeral 13 flashes between red and black as he looked the cat eye to eye.  “So what is on your mind kitty?”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Akuryu Vs Gillian-

  ?Step back my children.? He bent forward and pushed the three smaller hollow behind him, ?Papa has a fight he must complete before he can have fun.? The hollow that arrived was smaller, just a little smaller hen Akuryu, but that meant that he was closer to evolution. ?Are you prepared to die?? The Gillian had a round mask with no eyes and he seemed to wobble from left to right.

  ?No eyes and you wish to fight me?? Akuryu sighed. ?This won?t be a long battle you know?? The hollow nodded. ?Yes, You will die quickly.? Akuryu?s back bubbled and ten massive dolls broke away from his body. ?You were dead the moment you stepped near me.? Akuryu laughed as the dolls swarmed around the other hollow. ?You think these ants will-? ?Circle hell.? The balls began to glow a bright red and Akuma began to charge a cero.

  Soon, there was a large explosion that ripped the other Gillian in half. ?Oh, that was fun.? Akuryu laughed, he had chosen to eat the top half and left the rest for the others. ?I?m going to go to the human world for a bit, I want to look around and see if anything?s changed~ Please await my return~~? He formed a gargantia and stepped out.

  Meanwhile, in the human world-

  As everyone looked in awe of the massive hole in the sky, a white hand gripped the air and a massive foot stepped out and crushed the hollow toshiro was fighting. ?Oooh~ I feel like I stepped on a bug~~? He laughed. ?Oh, I did!? He removed his foot and saw the hollow underneath. ?You? vile.. scum..? The hollow coughed. ?Oh~ Silence~? Akuryu?s tongue shot out and stabbed through the hollow, dragging it up to his mouth and letting him crunch down on it. ?Yummy~?

  Elevent Division-

  Kenpachi cracks her neck and drags Isis into the office. ?Alright, you awake? Good enough.? She didn?t let Isis respond. ?You did well, I was impressed. We?ve got the guy under arrest and are moving him to the second division.? Kenpachi nodded. ?I?m going to let you heal for now, come to me when your better, I?ve got another mission for you.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro gasped in shock as suddenly the Gargantua began to open, and a white hand seemed to grip the sky itself, then a giant white foot stepped down, and slammed right onto the Hollow, Toshiro jumped back a little bit, landing on the ground, and settling himself a little bit. He looked up at the massive thing that was beginning to come out of the Gargantua, "M.. Menos.. Grande.." Toshiro gasped in shock, 'No way, I've only seen one of these things in an illustrated textbook, to see one here and now, shit, even if I could possibly defeat it, it would take every ounce of strength in my body to do so.'

Then Toshiro suddenly heard the tone in which it spoke, and somehow he knew immediately what it was, "You.. you're.. AKURYU!" Toshiro shouted out, unable to comprehend the fact that this gigantic Menos in front of him, was actually the very same Hollow he had fought once before. He had actually grown so strong in such a short amount of time, "Shit, I should've attempted to kill him while I had the chance."​ 
--------------​ 
Hogo gasped now, he could feel the force growing stronger, it was getting steadily bigger with each passing second, the next thing he knew, the evil being that was on the ground was crushed under something. Somehow, even though he couldn't see it, Hogo knew to look upwards, he knew just how tall the being was, even though he couldn't see it. 'What is.. going on here? I thought these were the kind of things you only saw in nightmares.' Hogo gulped a little bit, could the Shinigami and Humans really defeat something that felt this dangerous?​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~ Tokyo ~
> 
> Reno shifted his bodyweight as the cat like Hollow entered the alleyway. It was quicker then Reno thought it would be. Yet he didn?t budge he was waiting on what other Hollow that was in toe the cat to appear. But the situation turns dangerous as the feline stalks forward. It looked across the alley looking for him. A low popping sound springs forth as the area turns up in heat. Tongues of flame begin to lap at the air as the temperature began to rise across the alley. This cat was bright, she was going to make him make the first move. Although Reno questions the thought process behind such a decision, fall all the cat knew he was under her.
> 
> ...



"I like that," R?n smiled and meant it. "That's good, that's very good. We have a game then. There's a Shinigami. Maybe more. I want them, but I'm not stupid. I love to fight, but I'm not stupid. So something else with speed and power, maybe a trick to pull that surprises them, that's a winner. You're interesting."

R?n purred, stepping forward and admiring the wolf's Reiatsu. "Very interesting," she continued. "So what say you join us on this hunt? We'll track some prey, have a grand fight, and grow stronger. Doesn't that sound _delicious_?"



InfIchi said:


> Meanwhile, in the human world-
> 
> As everyone looked in awe of the massive hole in the sky, a white hand gripped the air and a massive foot stepped out and crushed the hollow toshiro was fighting. ?Oooh~ I feel like I stepped on a bug~~? He laughed. ?Oh, I did!? He removed his foot and saw the hollow underneath. ?You? vile.. scum..? The hollow coughed. ?Oh~ Silence~? Akuryu?s tongue shot out and stabbed through the hollow, dragging it up to his mouth and letting him crunch down on it. ?Yummy~?



For all Ryan's attempts at leadership, this cut him off. His voice failed him, his Reiatsu died and the sword he was holding fell apart.

He was out of his league. So far out he hadn't had a clue. This was...he'd never be standing to something like this. Never. It was too much.

He stood there, staring in shock, not moving.



InfIchi said:


> Elevent Division-
> 
> Kenpachi cracks her neck and drags Isis into the office. ?Alright, you awake? Good enough.? She didn?t let Isis respond. ?You did well, I was impressed. We?ve got the guy under arrest and are moving him to the second division.? Kenpachi nodded. ?I?m going to let you heal for now, come to me when your better, I?ve got another mission for you.?



"Thank you, Captain," Isis nodded. Isis waited a bit, debating whether to talk about her sword or not. Her Captain promptly asked whether there was anything else in a voice that indicated it was probably approaching break time. Isis shook her head, thanked her Captain once more, and left.

It was an obvious answer, now that she thought about it. She'd just never use her Shikai again. Easy as that.

"Hey girl!" a voice yelled out, "I heard you beat someone good? Gonna show us what you learned?"

Isis grumbled to herself, and turned her back on the man. She had no interest right now, in pointless fights. He was talking himself up, acting like he was a bigshot. He was weaker than Isis had been when she joined. He yelled something at her for ignoring him and rushed her.

Completely fed up, Isis reached around, grabbed his wrist and dragged him around her, pulling his arms behind him. A jolt of Reiatsu resembling the first Bakudou tied his hands together, and she delivered a fierce blow to the back of the neck.

"When a girl says no," she stepped over him and walked away, "She says no. Fight someone your level, if they exist."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

Kyohei didn't understand what Ryan mean by Light and Dark and assumed he meant something else. "Hey, what the hell?! You trying to make some racist joke ass-", he spoke in anger, but was interrupted by a strange presence in the air. "The hell is this!?", the teen called out as the air felt heavy around him.

When he looked up he saw the sky twisting and turning and then eventually,...opening its mouth!? No it looked like it was being ripped apart by some large white hand. "There's no way that's a fucking hollow, right?", Kyohei yelled out as he watched the large creature step on the hollow below like it was a bug.

"Shit! Hey, shinigami aren't you going to do something about this large hunk of shit!" Kyohei yelled desperately as he watched it the disgusting monster. He then looked down and saw Ryan hoplessly fall like he had already lost his life, "SpermHead! What the fuck are you doing! Your suppose to be the know-it-all of all of us humans right?! Think of something!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~ 

"I like that," The cat mused with a purr. "That's good, that's very good. We have a game then. There's a Shinigami. Maybe more. I want them, but I'm not stupid. I love to fight, but I'm not stupid. So something else with speed and power, maybe a trick to pull that surprises them, that's a winner. You're interesting." The cat like Hollow said with a flare that was uncommon for any Hollow. Reno’s eyebrow arced behind his mask for a second time within several minutes. This cat was intelligent. But not just intelligent she, he figure she from the voice at least, was a go getter and knew that the only path to evolution was seeking stronger and stronger and stronger opponents to fight and eat. Reno’s head kicked to the side as the cat came closer and closer to him, her fiery nature taming the wild flames that moments before ate a the alley wall.  

Rán purred, stepping forward she seemed very focused on Reno‘s Reiatsu. "Very interesting," she continued. "So what say you join us on this hunt? We'll track some prey, have a grand fight, and grow stronger. Doesn't that sound delicious? Reno was taken aback by the guts this Hollow had. She didn’t even know him and she was going to at least in part trust him not to turn on her as he would have to do in exchange with her and her little tag along. Reno bobbed his head a bit before he took a slow short bow.  “It sounds like fun, lets have ago at it then.” Reno replied as his glance took his gaze upward.  “And I’ll make a deal with you, I’ll give you and your friend a bigger share of the souls of any Shiniagmi we kill if I get the sword.” Reno says almost sly as he pulls himself from the bow.  “And speaking of your little friend, how about he comes down and says hi?” Reno added as his tail swayed side to side.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

Jumping from roof top to roof top the two shinigami continued to make their way toward the recently arrived hollows. They weren't to far now, and it would be easy find them consider the fact they landed in an almost identical location to where they arrived. _"This time there isn't just one hollow...there's two maybe three. I wonder if it'll be big like the once back in SS."_ He tried not to show it, but he was nervous about another encounter with a hollow. He was still new to all this and between him and Fumiko he felt that he was the weaker link. _"Can...can I really be of any help if when we fight these things?"_

While Kioshi had an inner battle with himself Fumiko seemed to be living for the moment. She vaulted over air conditioning unit's, slid under vents. and even treated some of the nearby street lights as monkey bars. All this was being done to a song blaring from her psp. A song she felt was appropriate to the mood.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o29VoxtsFk[/YOUTUBE]




Though the psp's volume was incrediable high as it was being drowned out by the noise of the city, she was close enough for Kioshi to hear. "Would you cut that annoying song off!" He yelled at her as they dropped onto a side walk a mile or some from their targets. "Sheesh, don't get your man ovaries in a bunch." She said cutting the system off and putting it into a very safe place. "They're not to far from our location are they?" Kioshi nodded pointing the a general drection to the west.

"Just a mile or so more and we'll be near them." The continued their way toward the hollow, unaware of the plan that was being hatched against them.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Human World-

"Wellp." Akuma cracked his neck, everyone was shaking from fear and he knew what had to be done. "Looks like, since no one else is gonna go." He raised his club up. "I'll just have to get my revenge on this bastard." Akuryu looked down. "Oh~ It's the big brute!" He laughed. "You're sword has changed! It's so large now!" he chuckled. "And you look like a train falling off a cliff. Big, loud and screams a lot." He charged forward and jumped into the air, pulling his club back. "Let's go for round two!" 

Shino could only watch confused, he couldn't see what they were fighting, but he felt a terrible aura. "I'm sorry Jousei, just hold on a bit longer, we'll get out of here alright." Jousei nodded. "Hey...your hand feels kinda warm." she laughed, shino had been holding her hand for some time, trying to get her to stay awake. "Then focus on that... don't die... come on..." 

Akuma swung his club however, A massive doll formed out of Akuryu's body and blocked the attack, The shinigami was only able to cut through half the doll and didn't reach Akuryu. "Damn, that sucks." He sighed and stood in the air, club on his shoulder. "I'm much stronger now, don't think you'll live this time~" Akuryu chuckled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

"VÀLI! she roared out. The hedgehog Hollow poked his nose over the edge of the roof, looking down at Reno.

"He's cover," she smiled, looking at Reno with her head cocked to the side. "Distraction, surprise attacks and extraction. Pretty hard to hurt too."

Rán turned and headed in the opposite direction, back to the streets, as her flames disappeared. Her trail traced along Reno's mask, flicking up as it left his face to indicate he follow.

"We're going to make some noise," she smiled, building her Reiatsu inside of her, so that it would be obvious without releasing flames. In a wide open area surrounded by souls, first Hollow would arrive. And then Shinigami.

Váli hopped nimbly from rooftop to rooftop, keeping quiet for cover. He had been working with Rán for long enough now to learn. He was curious, what there was about this Hollow that had caught Rán's attention. It was only when he saw their auras were the same, he realised it. Not in power but in personality, they were so close. They would find greater strength in simply being near one another.

"Rán," the firecat introduced herself, sitting in the middle of the street and letting her Reiatsu build. She watched a garganta crack in the air, the first prey scenting a Hollow amongst humans.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~ 

Reno felt the lick of the tail though is mask, this one was an interesting case indeed. She, unlike he, had a back up plan in the form of that little hedgehog Hollow. A brilliant move if Reno muses in his mind as he followed behind the cat Hollow like she wanted. Where she had an ally to rely in he only had his shape shifting power not to mention his Zanpaktou abortion ability. But that was for another day. Reno’s barbed tail scratches along the ally way throwing stray Reiatsu into the air. He as was already obliging this cats wishes without knowing. “We’re going to make some noise.” the cat said with a tone that dictated a bit of a smile. He felt her build her Reiatsu higher and higher this would be optimum bait and he too complied as he allowed his inner strength build. It was odd her fiery passion and his icy cold determination seemed to sync perfectly. Deep inside himself a deep sinister smile crossed Reno’s inner soul this team up was a good one, not one for the faint of soul though   

“Rán.” the cat of flames says introducing herself as she sat in the street. As her Reiatsu built Reno too walked forth and sat allowing his icy counter nature combine and mesh with the cats making it all the more pungent and appealing.  “Reno.” the sharp shifter replied as he look to the heavens as he too watched the Garganta form.  “Looks like the bait is here.” Reno muses aloud as the first hint of Hollow flow though the opening as hungry roars can be heard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 16, 2010)

Rán pushed a foot down hard and surged up to the first diving Hollow. She spun about in midair, landing on its back, and exploding in fire. The Hollow shrieked, catching flame and falling, even as Rán lowered her Reiatsu and jumped to the next incoming.

She was doing quick strong bursts, things that wouldn't drain her quickly, but take down the weak. The Shinigami would enter this melee and while distracted with other Hollow, she and Reno would take them down.

It was perfect.

She continued to jump from incoming Hollow to Hollow, making use of her speed and agility. She turned a little as she jumped next to see how Reno was doing.

~~~

Ryan just stared. He couldn't do anything else. He couldn't speak, just watch. This was Akuma and Toshiro at their full. They were stronger than he'd expected. He knew he wouldn't reach that alone. But that monster, that giant Hollow, it was even more.

Ryan knew insignificance. How would he keep everyone safe, if these were his opponents? Dammit. Dammit. This wasn't right. This wasn't how it should be.

He continued to watch in vain.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Akuma-

  ?Yeah, you did about as good as I did.? Akuma smirked. ?Alright, alright.? He sighed, his body still hurt. ?Alright, Let?s pump it up.? He let out a sigh and let his reiatsu explode out of his body. ?NNNNGGGGHHHAAA!!!? He shouts, the black and red reiatsu exploding outward and finally shrinking to a faint glow around his body. The feeling was more sinister from even before, his black reiatsu was being nearly engulfed by the red. 

  ?Nngggh?? He coughed. ?Damn it, my eye?? He clenched his right eye closed as tight as he could. ?Damn.. guess It?s still rejecting it?s new host.? He charged forward. ?COME ON YOU BASTARD!? He shouted, another eruption of spirit energy driving him forward. ?Oh?? Akuryu blinked. ?He feels like a demon.? The hollow raised his arm and backhanded Akuma out of the air and sent him flipping threw the air, dropping his club to the ground and nearly crushing shino. ?OI! WHAT THE HELL!?? He shouts.

  ?Wait, what just happened!?? He watched Akuma?s body slam into a building and send up a dust cloud. ?Just what the hell are you fighting!??


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei clenched his fist as he watched the shinigami's attacks become completely useless against the giant hollow. "For fucking god's sake! Is this really all they can put on this bastard," he raged on after witnessing such terrible power that this beast possessed. Kyohei tried to think of what to do, but couldn't come up with anything and slammed his fist against the ground.

"Son of a bitch," Kyohei muttered as he became frustrated from not managing to think of what to do. The teen then turned his attention to Ryan, who was staring off in fear. Kyohei didn't like this at all since it was Ryan who was the one to do things like this.

"What the hell is the matter with you!?" Kyohei yelled out as he grabbed Ryan by the collar and pulled him in. "Just what the fuck do you think your doing SpermHead! This is your spot, not mine! Your the bastard thats suppose to come up with solutions like these! Your the bastard that's suppose to have a thing for times like this! Your the bastard that started all this shit for me so you better find a way to get through it! Your the bastard thats been trying to keep us weak ass humans together even though we were complete strangers!, Kyohei lectured Ryan as his fist tightened with rage. "So just leaving us hanging like this...," the teen pulled his fist and came raging with a hard punch to the jaw.

"IS LIKE SPITTING IN ALL OUR FACES!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~ 

 “Oh flashy.” Reno says with a bit of a chuckle as he watched the first Hollow burst into flames as the cat went about her work. To a partial pyro like Reno the sight was very beautiful indeed but he couldn’t allow her to have all the fun. Looking over his shoulder in the direction he felt the hedgehog he allowed a smile to tear though his mask.  “Showtime.” he said as his body began to twist and contort. Lowing his body to the ground as he did he poised himself for lift off. In the moments before he sprang forward leathery wings begin to form. But before the hedgehog could see what was going on with this strange Hollow Reno erupts from the ground with tremendous force. In mid-flight he slightly opened his wings in a way that it made him spiral like a perfectly tossed football on game day. 

When he was amongst the ranks of the oncoming Hollow Reno opened up his wings to full length. The harden Reiatsu that he had running across the length of them acted like razor to the softer bodies of the lesser Hollow. In a single spin Reno sends two Hollow to build the mountain that his partner was already building. With a screech he, now in the guise of a large bat, swoops into action batting down any Hollow that dare to breach his wake with hardened wings of Reiatsu. Then to play the polar opposite of Rán a mist starts to pour off Reno’s wing span as he added an element of Ice to his attack. With each Hollow killed it seemed as if two more tore though to take it’s place. With this much Hollow activity Shinigami couldn’t he far behind.

~ Soul Society ~ 

Marcus had finished grooming himself a little while ago. He was back to his old routine. He sat in the middle of his floor his back to the door like always. His Zanpaktou sat across his lap, his alarm clock set to go off is a couple minutes. His mediation time would not be broken -THWACK!!!- Marcus slams off the floor with a thud as a large bump formed on the back of his head. “Come on slow poke. We can’t be late for our first outing in the human world no can we?” Marcus didn’t even have to turn around. James’ voice told him who it was. Reaching over he grabs his alarm clock. Spinning he smashes it off his long time friend’s head busting it to tiny bits. 

A few moments later both walked down the hallway toward their class in silence both with big knots on the opposite side of the other’s head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro smirked at Akuma, "Oh shut the hell up, no one asked for your opinion." He muttered under his breath, then watched as Akuma pumped his Reiatsu up to full blast. The first thing he noticed was the evil feeling of Akuma's Reiatsu, it felt almost like the Reiatsu of a Hollow. 'Could it be from that eye he absorbed?' His suspicion was confirmed when Akuma clenched his eye tight, 'Yeah, it's definitely from the eye, what the hell is going on.. is he..?'​ 
Toshiro was cut off from his musing the moment that Akuma pumped out another eruption of his energy, and charged directly at Akuryu, however the Menos simply raised it's arm, and swatted him away like a bug, "Tch, damn it, that kind of attack ain't gonna work one bit huh?" Toshiro growled under his breath, this was no longer a fight to protect the town, it was a fight merely for survival.​ 
"Alright then!" Toshiro shouted, raising his Reiatsu up to full blast, "Let's give it a whirl shall we?!" Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Whisper, Kamikaze no Narasu" A wind blade formed from his sword once again, however this time it was much more compact, and a good deal wider than his other wind blades were, "Oh yeah, that looks pretty good right there." Toshiro smirked up at Akuryu, "Hey, Mr. Menos, try this one on for size!"​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei Marufuji*​
> Kyohei clenched his fist as he watched the shinigami's attacks become completely useless against the giant hollow. "For fucking god's sake! Is this really all they can put on this bastard," he raged on after witnessing such terrible power that this beast possessed. Kyohei tried to think of what to do, but couldn't come up with anything and slammed his fist against the ground.
> 
> "Son of a bitch," Kyohei muttered as he became frustrated from not managing to think of what to do. The teen then turned his attention to Ryan, who was staring off in fear. Kyohei didn't like this at all since it was Ryan who was the one to do things like this.
> ...



The punch connected, knocking Ryan back. His head rattled, and some blood leaked out from his lip. Kyohei's fist was still where it hit him, Kyohei obviously having expected a counterattack. Ryan's hand lashed up and grabbed him by the wrist.

"Now see here you arrogant punk!" Ryan stood up full, "If you plan on living the next minute, shut the fuck up, got it?" he pulled Kyohei forward. "Look at that thing. LOOK AT IT! Tell me you could survive it. Do it. Right now." when there was no answer, Ryan began to walk towards Akuma and Toshiro, dragging Kyohei after him.

When Akuma was swatted aside, Ryan's head didn't even twitch. He continued to move. In Ryan's other hand, his sword had come back together.

As he dragged Kyohei in range of Toshiro, he placed his sword across the Shinigami's. Before Toshiro could ask what he was doing, Ryan dragged Kyohei's hand up and put it on the hilt of his sword, his own hand over Kyohei's.

"Dark."

Ryan's Reiatsu began to pass through his hand, and Kyohei's, into the sword and down it into Toshiro's. 

"These two are the only ones who can save us here," he looked right at Kyohei. "You fancy living long enough to grow stronger? Give them your power and maybe you will. If you don't have the guts to make the choice to rely on others when you can't win yourself, shut up and get out of my sight."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

Kyohei jumped back a little as he expected Ryan to punch back, however that wasn't the case. Instead, Ryan began shouting at him and dragged him over near Toshiro. Of course Kyohei complained along the way as he usually would, "hey show off where the hell did Ryan go!?"

The teen gave a confused expression as he saw the senior place his and his own hard over Toshiro's hilt. After that Ryan lectured him so more, but Kyohei simply shrugged and did what he said. "I think its like this," the teen muttered as he though of his mother which led to his pink energy rushing into his zanpakutou. 

"If I die I'll haunt you until you fucking die," Kyohei commented in a mean tone at Toshiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro saw a sword come down across his, and then noticed two hands grab the hilt, he looked up to see Ryan and Kyohei, then he heard Ryan tell Kyohei that he and Akuma were the only two who could save them, and then all of a sudden he felt a huge burst in his Reiatsu, as if their own Reiatsu was flowing into his own, and he smirked a little bit as the wind blade became even more compact, and wider. He heard Kyohei tell him that if he died, he'd haunt him until he's dead, "Hah, shut the hell up idiot."


Toshiro laughed a little bit, "Becuase no one's fucking dying today! HERE YA GO, MR. MENOS, TRY THIS SHIT ON FOR SIZE!" Toshiro shouted out at Akuryu, and brought his sword down with both Kyohei and Ryan's hands on it, and the wind blade shot off at Akuryu with intense speed.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Akuma-

"Nnnggh...." He threw the rubble off his body. "YOU GIANT PIECE OF SHIT!" he shouted, his other eye had begun to fog over with a black cloud. "You think that'll fuckin stop me!?" he vanished using shunpo and picked up his club. "Alright, This is gettin freaking irritating." He cracked his neck. "He...hey you alright?" Shino looked at the man, what was with that massive club?" Akuma just grinned. "Never felt better!" Before he could say anything else though he gripped his eye. "NNGGH!" His spiritual pressure began to fluctuate. 

"Damn... it..." He grunted. "I won't... Lose to a body part!" He growled and forced the foriegn spirit energy down to the core of his soul. "Huff...huf..." Akuma's left eye had returned to normal, the evil sensation in his spirit was gone, replaced with only his own madness. The spikes on Akuma's club had all finally light up now, Just like when he first activated his shikai. "The clubs glowing..." Shino thought. "Huh?" Akuma looked down. "So it is..." He raised it up with one hand. "Odd... it feels, lighter?" 


Akuryu laughed. "YOU IDIOTS!" He opened his mouth and fired off a cero to counter the attack, The two seemed evenly matched, neither being forced backward. "You dipshits can't do anything without me can." Akuma leaped into the air behind the three. "AKUMA!" Toshiro shouted. "It's not like i was dead!" He smirked and pumped his spirit out to full, there was no hint of hollow in it anymore, it was all Akuma. "COME ON THEN!!!!" The club erupted with black energy as Akuma swung hard and forced Toshiro's attack along. "I WON'T LET YOU HAVE YOUR WAY THIS TIME!"

With all his force, his spirit pumped to max, Akuma give Toshiro's attack the force it needed to break through the cero. "WHAT!?" Akuryu shouts, the slash hits him head on and sends him off his feet and through the gargantia. "Home fucking run." Akuma smirked, before falling backward out of the air and landing rather hard on the ground.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro watched Akuryu laugh, screaming out "YOU IDIOTS!" He then opened his mouth, and fired off a Cero, Toshiro's eyes widened, 'Cero?!' The attack collided with his own, "Damn it all, I forgot Menos could do that attack!" Toshiro growled, and kept pumping his Reiatsu into the sword, and thus the wind blade, attempting to keep the attack going, 'Outlast, outlast, outlast, OUTLAST!' Was the only thought that was running through Toshiro's mind, his body pumping out it's fullest Reiatsu through pure instinct at this point.

Toshiro suddenly felt Akuma's Reiatsu come up, and looked up to see him, "AKUMA! Toshiro yelled out, then he saw Akuma smirk at him, "It's not like I was dead!" Toshiro watched Akuma pump his Reiatsu to full, but noticed that there was no presence of the Hollow in it at all. "COME ON THEN!" Akuma shouted, and he watched as Akuma's club erupted with black energy, and Akuma swung it hard, forcing the attack through the Cero, "I WON'T LET YOU HAVE YOUR WAY THIS TIME!"​ 
Toshiro watched the attack head straight towards Akuryu after breaking through the Cero, and the Menos was knocked off his feet, and straight into the Gargantia. "Home fucking run," he heard Akuma say before falling out of the air, and landing on the ground. Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Fucking hell, that dumbass," Toshiro looked back at Ryan and Kyohei, the smirk still on his face, "We make a pretty good team, eh?" Toshiro said, and then collapsed onto one knee, and finally fell onto the ground, panting hard.​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

"Woah," Ryan was down on his knees as well, his Reiatsu fully out. Dammit, he'd hoped to go through today without draining himself.

"Haha, yeah," he mumbled, falling flat on his back and staring up into the sky. "A pretty damn good team indeed."

He'd needed the Shinigami to save him. He couldn't run to them every time there was a problem. He needed to work on his powers hard and fast. He wasn't going to backdown here. He'd climb all the mountains ahead, drag himself through every obstacle.

He wasn't going to let everyone down. He was going to bring the powers here together, and create a force which would survive the Hollows, the explosions, the monsters, and keep surviving, no matter what.

"I won't give up," he said aloud. And he meant it.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei watched in amazement as the attack succeeded in taking out the Menos Grande, as the Shinigami called it. "Bastard didn't know what hit him,"  he commented as he flicked the hollow off with his middle finger. He then watched as Akuma and Toshiro fell to the ground, obviously exhausted from the battle.

The boy shrugged as he saw Ryan fall down and talk full of spirit. "Tch, don't tell me make fake speech and punch got all your hopes up like that. I was just making up that shit to get your head in the game. Looks like it worked to," Kyohei mentioned an obviously as he stuck a sucker in his mouth. "Don't know why you bastards are falling down like lazy ass flies. Barely used any power in that fight," with that Kyohei took a few steps forward, but is legs began to become wobbly and he eventually fell, leaned against a building.

"Shut the fuck up," Kyohei spoke coldly, expecting someone to say something after what what happend.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Kento stood silently for a moment, watching the fight unfurl and with a grin he finally spoke up. "Oh my~ So scary!" He blinked. "Such strong little creatures you are~ I'd be in trouble if you were mad at me~" He laughed a bit. "O..oi..." Akuma coughed, his body had created a small dent in the ground. "You... you were a shinigami once... right?" He coughed. "Hmm~ Indeed i was." He nodded. "Can... can you take us back... to your place... and patch us up?" Akuma's vision was blurring. "I could." Kento was serious this time. "But, you would have to keep my method a secret." 

Akuma smirked. "Go right ahead, i'm good with secrets." The same rods from earlier were thrown out, bringing back everyone from the area into much different place. There was snow, sand, forest... It was a place with four different types of terrain. "This is underneath my shop." He clapped his hands once and a teenage girl appeared. "Greetings." She had long black hair and wore a simple flower dress. "Would you mind healing the girls wound first? She appears the most likely to die." The girl nodded. "Yes sir." 

With that, she stepped over to Jousei and placed her hands on her chest, then, through her chest. "Wait! What is that!?" Shino shouts. "Ah~ don't worry~ It's Reiatsu injecting~ That's her special power." Kento waved his hand in front of his face. "You see, Healing to shinigami's is just injecting the person with your reiatsu to boost theirs in order to heal their wounds from the inside out. What miss Tahara-chan does is directly put her reiatsu inside the core of the spirit to force it to pump out more, rather then trying to flood the body with her spirit from the outside. Much quicker don't you think?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

"Huh," Ryan had pushed himself up, sitting cross legged on the ground. He looked about, taking in his new environment. There was another one who could use healing techniques. Maybe Ryan could get her to teach him, if he could learn them that is.

Ryan centered his eyes on the other one, the one who had brought him here. He had a Shinigami's aura, though it was subtler, and so obviously kept in check his true power was impossible to read. Ryan kept his eyes focused on him, trying to study and learn just who this person was.

It was one hell of a place he had been brought though.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro blinked a little bit, as Kento smiled after the fight was done with, "Oh my~ So scary!" He saw Kento blink, "Such strong little creatures you are~ I'd be in trouble if you were mad at me~" He heard Kento's laugh and he smirked a little bit, 'Oh shut up, you could've made taking that thing out look easy.' Toshiro thought to himself. Then he heard Akuma speak up after he coughed, "O..oi... you were a Shinigami once, right?" Toshiro sighed slightly, 'Didn't you know that, dumbass?' He heard Kento respond, "Hmm~ Indeed I was" Then he heard Akuma speak again, "Can.. can you take us.. back to your place?" Toshiro blinked slightly, 'Akuma, actually having an idea? Seriously?'​ 
He heard Kento speak again, "I could, but you would have to keep my method a secret." Toshiro smirked, he and Akuma were definitely good at keeping secrets. He saw Kento throw out 4 rods, and the next thing he knew, he was somewhere else. He looked around as much of the terrain as he could, being on the ground, and he saw a snowy type of terrain, and a sandy terrain. He heard Kento mention that it was underneath his shop, then he heard a new voice speak up, "Greetings," it said, and he deduced it was a girl, but he couldn't see her right now, he couldn't get his body to move.

He heard Kento ask the girl if she would heal Jousei first, and he finally saw the girl come into view, since he was facing Jousei at the time, he watched the girl place her hands on Jousei's chest, then through her chest, 'Whoa, what the fucking hell?!' He heard Shino panic slightly, "Wait! What is that?!" Kento responded, "Ah ~ don't worry ~ It's Reiatsu injecting ~ That's her special power." Toshiro blinked slightly, 'The hell, so why did her hands go inside of Jousei's chest?' He heard Kento continue, explaining how Shinigami does, and then telling how this new Tahara person puts her reiatsu directly into the core of the spirit to pump out more reiatsu at a quicker pace, rather than simply flood the body with her spirit from the outside. Toshiro blinked again, 'I'm gonna have to learn that, if it's possible to learn it.'

Toshiro looked over at Ryan, and he smirked a little bit, "Oi, Ryan," he whispered, "That guy's name is Kento, he's the Shinigami in charge of us while we're down here." Toshiro smirked a little bit, "He may act like a dumbass, but there's more to him than meets the eye, I'm sure of it."

--------------------​Hogo watched as the man talked about how scary the two Shinigami were, and he couldn't argue with that one bit, they just "defeated" a monster that was incredibly huge, he knew that much, but he still didn't know exactly what was going on. Hogo watched as the man told Akuma not to tell his secret method of transportation, then when Akuma said he was good at keeping secrets, he saw the man throw down 4 rods, the next thing he knew he was in a different location altogether.

Hogo blinked a little bit, and looked around to get his bearings, then noticed that there seemed to be four different terrain here, snow, sand, forest, and one he couldn't quite name. He then heard a voice that said "Greetings," and he looked over to see a new person had come in. Kento asked the person if she could heal Jousei, and the person said she could. Hogo could only blink as her hand went inside of Jousei's chest, he had seen so many strange things today, that this somehow didn't surprise him any.

He heard Kento explain that the girl Tahara uses some kind of Reiatsu thing to heal people, and that essentially it's just injecting your Reiatsu into the person, which instead of just doing so by injecting from the outside of the body, she injected it into the core of the spirit, somehow Hogo wasn't surprised about that either, "Umm.. okay.. so... I feel like I'm being left out of the loop.. what's this all about, Mr. Kento, sir? Are you trying to say these guys are some kind of special ghosts?" He pointed at Toshiro and Akuma, then waited for a response.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

Kyohei jumped up as he saw the rods hit the ground around the group. "the fuck-", he tried to finish before he was teleported into an area that had four different terrains. "Just where the hell did you take us?", Kyohei asked as he looked around with his hands in his pocket.

"This is underneath my shop.", Kento informed the group, making Kyohei look in confusion. "Gah!? One hell of a basement! No doubt you keep drugs in here," Kyohei claimed rudely as he looked at Kento in suspicion. He watched at the side while the girl healed Jousei.

"Hey, if that hot bitch is here then that must mean blockheaded cop is here too," Kyohei assumed as he looked around and saw that Shino was here as well. "What is this some party for people who annoy me!" the teen shouted as he moved the sucker in his mouth with his tongue. He got a little surprised when he saw how the long haired girl was healing Jousei.

Since he was pretty close to Ryan he overheard Toshiro whisper to him that Kento was the person in charge of Akuma and Toshiro. "Wha?!" he shouted before turning to Kento quickly. "Hey, Drug Dealing Reaper! We could have been killed out there by that laughing piece of shit! But here you are, stronger than these two jackasses. Sitting back and having a nice cup of tea while we were about to get squashed like roaches!" Kyohei complained as he got in the shinigami's face with his raging eyes starring at his.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

"Forgive me, But I have been banished from the realm of the shinigami." He removed a fan from his pocket and blocked his face. "I am no longer allowed to preform shinigami's duties, my powers and sword have been sealed, I can only do what you've seen me do through the use of items~" He smiled. "Should you have a complaint~ it's the Captain Commander who banished me~" He looked around. "So now~ I sell spirit items~" He took a bow. "Then what's with this place under your house?" Akuma looked up at the sky, how was there a sky underground.. Why were there so many different terrains. 

"I use it to aid shinigami like yourself in times of need." He replied. "Though, You have no use of this place at the moment." He closed the fan and put it back in his pocket. "There is plenty work to get done~ I'll have Tahara heal you all then Rara will prepare a meal." He clapped his hands and a ladder fell from the sky. "I'll be back in a moment~"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Ryan had stood up and moved after Hogo. He was interested in what was said to the boy. Also, of course, he was aiming to help Hogo deal with his introduction to this spiritual world.

He seemed to be dealing with it better than Kyohei was, though. Ryan turned an eye on the ranting teen and tsked.

~~~

"Shinigami approach."

Rán smiled widely, falling through a scrum of Hollow, her flames lashing out at them. She'd have to lower her visibility, so she could attack them with a sudden surprise, not let them know her power was there. With her Reiatsu lowered, she didn't appear threatening enough to warrant caution.

A good opening tactic.

~~~

Isis, recovered slightly, was resting in one of the training grounds of Eleventh. She had meditated, practicing the harmonious spirit technique by herself. She needed to be able to calm her soul, and gain stability after its shake up.

She would never use the technique with her Zanpakutō. She would never allow that monster to connect to her.

"Why," she groaned, biting back the rush of feelings from the use of her Shikai, "Was I given something like that?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, Kento was pretty good at lying when he wanted to, but he wasn't about to let that secret out, he looked over at Hogo, who was actually starting to look a little bit upset, he couldn't blame the kid really, he had asked Kento a question, and Kento seemingly ignored him. Toshiro would tell him the truth, but he couldn't find it in himself to speak above a whisper, he heard Kento mention preparing a meal, and he smiled a little bit, food would definitely be good for him right now, it was the best way to replenish Reiatsu.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, and let the events of the day run through his head, he thought about his past, and the sinking feeling in his stomach came over him once again. He was in a good mood up until recently, but now he just felt like utter crap, it wasn't a defeated feeling, but it was more of a disgusted feeling. He was disgusted, with himself, with his father, but most of all with Akuryu. Despite knowing that his real father treated him like a bastard, Akuryu so easily took the kill from him, and not only that, but was responsible for two of his family member's deaths now, even if the second one was indirect, and he sighed again, "Damn it," he whispered to himself, "What am I gonna do now, that bastard is getting stronger at an alarming rate, if this keeps up, I'll never catch up to him." Toshiro gripped the ground slightly with his hand, for the first time in his life, he was uncertain about something.

------------------------

Hogo watched as Kento answered the question the enraged Kyohei asked him, seemingly ignoring him, and he sighed, hanging his head down. Everyone was ignoring him, he had many questions he wanted to ask, and not a single person was answering him. He watched as Kento suddenly pulled down a latter out of nowhere, and seem to climb up onto it, he watched as Tahara moved onto the next person to heal, which was Ryan, and she stuck her hands inside of his chest that time, 'Wow, doesn't he get freaked out at all?' Hogo thought as Ryan seemingly didn't move at all. Hogo sighed a little bit, "Mou.. why is everyone ignoring me?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

"Huh," Ryan stood for a bit, a pair of hands inside his chest. He tried his best not to follow his line of sight and focus on the woman's breasts.

"So how's this power of yours work?" he asked, keeping his eyes locked on her hands, trying to identify how her Reiatsu was moving. It all looked like a mass of blur to him though, something he couldn't learn simply by seeing. "Is it possible to learn?"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 17, 2010)

*Fumiko/Kioshi;Streets of Tokyo*

The bright neon lights of the Tokyo buildings seemed to illuminate the dark night blue sky even more than it already was. The bright night sky had an even brighter, but eeire glow to it. Though the sky looked normal, something seemed off. As Kioshi and Fumiko sped down the street following the spiritual pressure of the holow, Fumiko startled voice stopped the two's advancedment.

"Kioshi look up at the sky!" She yelled pointing her finger just overhead of their current position. Turning his head up into the sky Kioshi's facial expression turned into one of pure and utter shock. They watched as the a black line appeared opening up a gaping hole into the sky. I seemd like the sky had been ripped in half. Seconds afterward holow could be seen filling the hole fighting their way out and entering Tokyo.

"Kioshi, what are you doing just standing there! We gotta go!" The dazed Kioshi snapped out of his trance to see Fumiko just ahead up zanpaktou drawn, ready to meet the slew of hollows. Kioshi couldn't help, but nod meekly as he followed behind thinking _"C-can...we really handle this many hollow on our own?"_

The vicious roar's of the hollow couldn't be ignored, they were hungry and ready to feast.

"Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Scorching heat and disorder, evolve the transposition of the southern sea barrier." As a Fumiko chanted a hollow attempting to take advantage of her blind spot, only to meet a swif punch and then kick by Kioshi. Fumiko gave her thanks as they both began to start their attack.

"Hadou #31 - Shakkahou!" The gaint red flame cannon shot forth hitting a hollow with an explosive force, destroying the hollow. The attack had begun and now the battle was on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Rán noted the incoming Reiatsu blast and dodged away from the Hollow she had been clawing at. A moment later, it was incinerated by the Shinigami's kidou. She dropped down, landing on the back of a large bear hollow and began to claw at it, shredding it open where it could not remove her. Above, she watched the Shinigami go to work on the Hollow.

It was a pair, a male and female. They fought well together, obviously in synchronization. It was a good thing, Rán mused, that she had retrieved Reno. Splitting those two apart would be the first most important step.

Rán dived amongst the thrashing Hollow, racing past them all and into a gathering of trees. She'd use this as temporary cover to look for an opening.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

A dark corner of Karakura-

  ?I saw something interesting today.? A man in black walked through a long hallway. ?Oh? What did you see?? A girl?s voice called out. ?You remember that incident a few days ago, the school blowing up?? The girl nodded. ?Seems that a few of the survivors are awakened.? A clapping and gilgging sound could be heard. ?Does that mean we?ll have some fresh meat?? The man grinned. ?I was just about to see what the bosses wanted to do about it.? 

  A dark corner of the Universe-

  In a dimension separate from Earth, Hueco mundo and Soul Society, a place trapped in an eternal sunset, between the world of light and dark. The place the Reapers called home. ?How?s the cannon holding up?? A man asked. ?We?re at 75% now, within a week we shall reach maximum output.? The man nodded. ?Good, try and get it running as quickly as possible, we?ll need its help.? The men all nodded and began work on the cannon, the device used to destroy the school at only 50% full output?

  11th Division-

  ?La~~Dada~~? Kimichi hummed to herself as she hopped on one foot across the training grounds, her blindfold covering her eyes. ?Oh~~ I sense a shinigami!? She held her hand over her ?eyes? and looked around. ?It?s~~ coming~~ From there!? she began to hop off in the direction of the shinigami she?d sensed.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

Kyohei shrugged as he heard Kento give him his answer. "Duties? Captain? Commander? What are you bastards like a army or something?", he asked in a harsh tongue to the shinigami, but to his annoyance he was ignored. He then heard Hogo complain about something, which he didn't even care about.

"Hey Oversized Brat! Make yourself useful and get me some food! Your young so your wounds will easy faster than those guys," Kyohei commanded Hogo in a loud voice as he returned his hands in his pocket. He then watched as Kento left with a ladder that came out of nowhere, "but be careful not to buy any drugs from that guy alright brat?!" He informed Hogo before watching the lady heal Ryan.

Kyohei then overheard Ryan talking about how it works and can it be learned. "tsk, Spermhead! Whats with all of these questions about there bullshit? You wanna be an annoying Reaper to? Cause I'll be glade to kill you in order for you to go be one," The blond heard boy joked around, but there wasn't any smile at all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Isis sensed an approaching Reiatsu and looked up. The first thing she did was appreciate the woman's purple hair. It was a really nice colour. She spent a few moments contemplating how it would suit her instead of her own normal brown hair. The next thing was the blindfold. She thought of Akuma for a moment, before realising the natural presence of this Shinigami she actually liked.

"Hi!" she waved, before realising she was being an idiot for waving at a blindfolded person and lowered her hand. "You're Eleventh too, aren't you? I'm Isis Neith, nice to meet you."



Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei shrugged as he heard Kento give him his answer. "Duties? Captain? Commander? What are you bastards like a army or something?", he asked in a harsh tongue to the shinigami, but to his annoyance he was ignored. He then heard Hogo complain about something, which he didn't even care about.
> 
> "Hey Oversized Brat! Make yourself useful and get me some food! Your young so your wounds will easy faster than those guys," Kyohei commanded Hogo in a loud voice as he returned his hands in his pocket. He then watched as Kento left with a ladder that came out of nowhere, "but be careful not to buy any drugs from that guy alright brat?!" He informed Hogo before watching the lady heal Ryan.
> 
> Kyohei then overheard Ryan talking about how it works and can it be learned. "tsk, Spermhead! Whats with all of these questions about there bullshit? You wanna be an annoying Reaper to? Cause I'll be glade to kill you in order for you to go be one," The blond heard boy joked around, but there wasn't any smile at all.



"What I _want_," Ryan turned on Kyohei, Reiatsu sparking in annoyance, "Is to learn a healing technique since I haven't met anyone with one yet. You know, in order to keep people from dying? People like you if you don't shut up for once."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro saw Tahara come over to him next, and he saw her hands go into his chest, he looked down at her hands for a moment, and blinked a little bit as he felt the Reiatsu flowing through him, his mind hadn't yet registered what was happening to him, he was still in a very far place in his own thoughts. He looked up, slight delirium from his eyes, and the first thing his eyes came into contact with was Tahara's chest. Toshiro blinked a couple of times, then in the heat of the moment blurted out, "Nice jugs." His hand immediately shot up and covered his mouth, 'What the hell are you doing you idiot?!'

-----------​ 
Hogo was still sitting off in the background at the time, he noticed that Ryan was up on his feet, coming over to him, however he also noticed Tahara going to heal Toshiro. He smiled a little bit, somehow he felt like he could relate to Toshiro in some weird way, even if their attitudes were slightly different, however as he heard the words "Nice jugs" blurt out of Toshiro's mouth, his face reddened slightly, and he looked back down at the ground, completely ignoring Kyohei's outburst at him.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis sensed an approaching Reiatsu and looked up. The first thing she did was appreciate the woman's purple hair. It was a really nice colour. She spent a few moments contemplating how it would suit her instead of her own normal brown hair. The next thing was the blindfold. She thought of Akuma for a moment, before realising the natural presence of this Shinigami she actually liked.
> 
> "Hi!" she waved, before realising she was being an idiot for waving at a blindfolded person and lowered her hand. "You're Eleventh too, aren't you? I'm Isis Neith, nice to meet you."



"Hello!" Kimichi waved back. "I'm Kogoro Kimichi! nice to meet you! And yes! I'm from the eleventh!" she raised her blindfold over her right eye. "You don't need to be embarrassed, i can see! It's just i lost my left eye!" She smiled at Isis, then looked around. "Hmm~ I guess, You were the shinigami i sensed huh!" She giggled a little bit and appeared behind Isis. "Hmm~~ I was hoping it was the other new recruit~" She let out a sigh and shrugged her shoulders. "Oh~ Well~"



GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro saw Tahara come over to him next,  and he saw her hands go into his chest, he looked down at her hands for a  moment, and blinked a little bit as he felt the Reiatsu flowing through  him, his mind hadn't yet registered what was happening to him, he was  still in a very far place in his own thoughts. He looked up, slight  delirium from his eyes, and the first thing his eyes came into contact  with was Tahara's chest. Toshiro blinked a couple of times, then in the  heat of the moment blurted out, "Nice jugs." His hand immediately shot  up and covered his mouth, 'What the hell are you doing you idiot?!'



"What Jugs?" Tahara blinked. "I did not bring drinking jugs with me... You must be delirious from your fight. Please sit still while i heal you, if i miss place my hands, i could crush your organs by mistake." Akuma blinked, "Urgh... I heard someone say jugs..." He slowly sat up, his body dripping blood, it was amazing he was even alive at this point. "What jugs...? what did i miss....?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Isis froze up a little as Kogoro blitzed right past her. Then she smiled widely.

"I'm happy, really, to see there's more than just one strong woman in this division. We've got to show our strength. And no, sorry, the barbarian isn't present today. But perhaps, you'd be willing to play with me?"

Isis stepped forward and turned around, facing Kogoro. She was sensing the power that far exceeded hers. It was exciting. Without even thinking, she picked up her Zanpakutō.

*DO NOT IGNORE ME*

She cringed, but held her grip on it. "Yeah, I could seriously go for this," she remarked, keeping her eyes on Kogoro. "Shall we play a bit? Come on, it'll be fun."

~~~

Ryan blinked a little, being slightly distracted by Kyohei to look at Toshiro in disbelief. A few seconds past.

"Better you than me," he shrugged, and turned back to the irate teen.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

"Oh yes.. that's right.. my mistake.." Toshiro laughed nervously, and put his hands down. Tahara blinked at him a little bit, "You're weird." Tahara got up, and headed over to Akuma then, as she got to Akuma, she suddenly placed her hands inside his chest, while not purposefully giving him a view of the "jugs" Toshiro was talking about just moments ago, 'Oh this will be good.' Toshiro shot a death glare at Ryan and Kyohei, hitting them with a burst of Reiatsu that screamed 'If you start a fight in here, I will kill you both.'

Toshiro got up, rejuvenated for the most part, and headed over to Hogo, "So, you wanted to know about the truth?" He asked as he sat down beside the young, but above average tall boy, and Hogo nodded at him, Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Alright, but first, you have to tell me something, how old are you? I know you're not nearly as old as you appear." Hogo blinked a little bit, and this answered timidly, "I'm.. I'm 12." Toshiro blinked a little bit, then smiled slightly, "I see, so you're a bit out of the ordinary yourself, alright then, I'll tell you, about the Shinigami that is."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Ryan sighed and stepped away from Kyohei, ignoring his death stares and whatever he'd been saying as he psyched himself up for the fight. He wasn't particularly thrilled one way or the other, but he'd been pushed pretty far today.

He headed over to where Toshiro was with Hogo. It'd be useful to hear these things again, and of course, he'd be able to give advice to Hogo and answers from a human's perspective. That was important.

"Don't mind me," Ryan waved off Toshiro's questioning look, and sat with the two.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis froze up a little as Kogoro blitzed right past her. Then she smiled widely.
> 
> "I'm happy, really, to see there's more than just one strong woman in this division. We've got to show our strength. And no, sorry, the barbarian isn't present today. But perhaps, you'd be willing to play with me?"
> 
> ...



Kogoro smiled and turned around. "I like him~ He's funny~" she giggled. "It's not often you meet fun people in the eleventh~ most of em are all stuck up." She pouted. "But~ If you wanna play~" she vanished and reappeared, her right hand holding onto the top of Isis's head as she preformed a handstand. "Then~ I'm up for a game or two~" she luaghed.

With Akuma-

"So, i got a few questions." He laid back and let Tahara heal him. "What." "Do you have any jugs?" Akuma asked. "Yes, I have two myself and Rara has some as well." Akuma smirked. "Well, do you have large jugs, or small jugs?" tried not to laugh. "They are decent sized." she answered. "Oh, i bet they are... You ever store milk in your jugs?" Tahara shook her head. "No, i wouldn't store milk in my jugs." Akuma tried not to crack up in laughter.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

Kyohei looked down at Ryan with an ugly expression. "Don't tell me great leader SpermHead is losing his cool?", the teen joked along before he spat on the ground beside himself. "Looks like I'll have to give you another heartbreaking speech along with a punch!" Kyohei pressed on as he got closer to his seniors face.

"Gah!", Kyohei yelled as he fell to the ground from Toshiro's energy. "shit," he complained as he rubbed the back of his head. "Bastard made my sucker fall out," he continued on understanding what Toshiro, but was annoyed with what happened to his candy.

The boy searched his pocket, but to his dismay he was empty. "SHIT!" Kyohei became annoyed as he saw that he had used up all his suckers. "Yo one of you asses, you wouldn't happen to have any candy would you?" The underclassmen asked the others with his hand out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kogoro smiled and turned around. "I like him~ He's funny~" she giggled. "It's not often you meet fun people in the eleventh~ most of em are all stuck up." She pouted. "But~ If you wanna play~" she vanished and reappeared, her right hand holding onto the top of Isis's head as she preformed a handstand. "Then~ I'm up for a game or two~" she luaghed.



"Haha, you're quick!" Isis jerked her head to the side, sending off Kogoro's balance. She neatly bounced off the ground, flipping and recovering herself without a slightest sign of worry. Isis raced at her and slashed, but it hadn't even seemed like Kogoro had moved, just that she was no longer standing where Isis had attacked. Instead she was a few spaces forward and to the side.

Isis rushed forward and slashed again, then chased after Kogoro as she continued to disappear and reappear as casually as breathing. Isis slashed down hard and Kogoro put a hand on her shoulder, flipping over her and then tightening her grip, pulling Isis over her head and throwing her forward. Isis tried to recover as neatly as Kogoro had, but hit the ground. She groaned, standing up.

"Good moves," she smiled blearily, raising her sword once more.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro saw Ryan come over to them, and he gave him a questioning look, however Ryan simply waved it off. He shook his head, "Whatever." He closed his eyes, and sighed, "My name is Kuchiki Toshiro," he pointed at Akuma then, "and his name is Seinaru Akuma, we are both Shinigami who were sent here to protect this town, our job ordinarily consists of two things, we.." Toshiro was cut off by Akuma's abrupt conversation with Tahara, he sweat dropped, and Hogo blushed slightly at the conversation."Idiot.." Toshiro sighed, then continued, "Normally, we send Plus spirits, which you know as Ghosts, to a place called Soul Society, also, we purify Hollows, which was the thing that you couldn't see back there." Hogo nodded, as if egging Toshiro on, and Toshiro smiled at the young boy's curiosity, complying with his request, "That gigantic thing that you couldn't see back there, that was called a Menos Grande, it is a Hollow composed of hundreds of Hollow that have mixed together, normally only the elite forces of Soul Society deal with them, but today we had no choice except to contend with one ourselves."

Hogo nodded a little bit, "So.. in a sense you guys are.. sort of like Death Gods?" Toshiro laughed a little bit, "Well, I wouldn't call us Gods of Death, but yes, our job is basically to keep the balance between this world and Soul Society in tact." Hogo nodded again, "I see, so without you, we would be attacked by those Hollow creatures all the time." Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Essentially, that is correct." Hogo blinked, "Earlier you said, I'm a bit out of the ordinary as well, what did you mean by that?" Toshiro blinked, then frowned slightly, he didn't like recalling this part of his past, but he complied anyways, "When I was a kid.. I used to be able to defeat grown adults in combat like it was nothing, there were only a few who could actually contend with me in the place where I lived," Toshiro gripped the leg part of his Shihakushou, "people became afraid of me because of my power, no one associated with me, and I was left to fend for myself, sometimes they would gang up on me, just to beat me down." Hogo's eyes widened a little bit, this man was indeed much like himself.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 17, 2010)

One by one Kioshi and Fumiko began to cut hollow down. Their battle tactics were getting better as they now began to synchronize their movements. As Fumiko chanted Kioshi would come up to clean up any left over mess. They covered each other's weakness and blindspots. Fumiko not really reliant on her zanpaktou made it her business to be as exclusive to kido as possible.

Though this lead her wide open for attack for spells she had to chant, but that's where Kioshi came in. His speed combined with his ability at CQC made him a perfect guard for Fumiko. The time they spent together showed on the battle field as they began to react to each other's moves. "Hadou #4 - Byakurai!" A white bolt of lightning shot from Fumiko's finger catching three apporaching hollow through the stomach. As they staggered Kioshi skewered one through the head from top to bottom with katana. Then he switched the holding style of his nodachi in a reverse grip with the blade running up his arm.

He spun like a top decapitating the head of a bear like hollow. He jumped off the ground taking his sword out of the previous hollow and then cut a kangaroo like hollow straight down the middle.

"Fumiko you holding up alright?" He called to her as he roundhoused an apporaching hollow. A curving wave of Reiatsu broke out around Fumiko's body cutting numerous hollow completely in half. "Yea, everything's fine on my end." Though she didn't believe that at all. The hollows numbers were dwindling, but there's was something off.

_"Are hollows suppose to attack in large numbers such as these?"_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Haha, you're quick!" Isis jerked her head to the side, sending off Kogoro's balance. She neatly bounced off the ground, flipping and recovering herself without a slightest sign of worry. Isis raced at her and slashed, but it hadn't even seemed like Kogoro had moved, just that she was no longer standing where Isis had attacked. Instead she was a few spaces forward and to the side.
> 
> Isis rushed forward and slashed again, then chased after Kogoro as she continued to disappear and reappear as casually as breathing. Isis slashed down hard and Kogoro put a hand on her shoulder, flipping over her and then tightening her grip, pulling Isis over her head and throwing her forward. Isis tried to recover as neatly as Kogoro had, but hit the ground. She groaned, standing up.
> 
> "Good moves," she smiled blearily, raising her sword once more.



   Kogoro smiled. ?You?re pretty good, I see why Kenpachi-sama let you into the division.? She took a step to the right and appeared behind isis on the far left. ?Wanna play a better game~? she drew her zanpakto and began to twirl it. The blade had a small red ribbon with a bell on the end of it. The handle was red and pink with a square guard that had flowers carved into it. ?Here~ We~ go~? She stabbed her blade into the ground and stepped onto of it. ?One~Two~ THREE~? Suddenly she was spinning in the air above Isis, her foot ready to drop down on the ground. 


AKUMA

   Tahara had finished with Akuma and made her way up the ladder, the people who needed the healing were taken care of and she no longer had a use there. ?What?s with all this?? Shino blinked, Jousei had passed out a long time ago and he could only sigh. ?Damn, today?s been one massive cluster fuck hasn?t it?? He thought to himself. ?Hmm?? Akuma clenched his fists, all his wounds had healed and he felt rather good? ?Fuck yeah.? Flexed his muscles. ?I HAVE RISEN!!!? He shouts, blasting out a small burst of black reiatsu. ?Yeah, I?m fuckin awesome..? He flexed again. ?Whose? the death god.? He threw a punch. ?Wellp, enough screwin around.? 

  He threw his club over his shoulder. ?I?m going up stairs, I need to tell Kento about losing Gero Gero and a gigai.. I?m pretty sure he can get em back.? He rubbed his chin. ?See you all and Fuck off.? He waved to the humans and Toshiro, trying to get them to not follow him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Both Hogo and Toshiro watched as Tahara climbed back up the latter, and then they both looked at Akuma as he began to flex his muscles, and he started shouting some nonsense about how he had risen, why letting out some black Reiatsu, then throwing a punch. Toshiro sighed a little bit, "Who the hell would follow.. wait a minute.. Gigai..?" Toshiro's eyes suddenly widened, "Oh shit! My Gigai was left back there, I didn't put my soul candy into it!" Hogo blinked at Toshiro, "What's a Gigai?" Toshiro looked at Hogo, "It's the body that a Shinigami enters in order to take on a human form and draw less attention to themselves." Hogo nodded a little bit, that explained why Toshiro had that outfit on prior to becoming his Shinigami self.​ 
"Oi, Kento! I don't know if you can hear me up there, but do you know if you can track my Gigai?!" Toshiro yelled up the latter opening, feeling pretty lazy, and not really wanting to climb up it, chances are with his luck, Kento was probably busy doing something that would preoccupy his attention much more than that of his yelling voice, although he wasn't thinking about that at the time. Hogo looked at Ryan, "Is.. is he always that dense headed from time to time?"​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kogoro smiled. “You’re pretty good, I see why Kenpachi-sama let you into the division.” She took a step to the right and appeared behind isis on the far left. “Wanna play a better game~” she drew her zanpakto and began to twirl it. The blade had a small red ribbon with a bell on the end of it. The handle was red and pink with a square guard that had flowers carved into it. “Here~ We~ go~” She stabbed her blade into the ground and stepped onto of it. “One~Two~ THREE~” Suddenly she was spinning in the air above Isis, her foot ready to drop down on the ground.



Isis blanched, the speed way too ahead of her. She stepped back, barely dodging the downward heel. Kogoro nimbly spun on one foot, bunching herself up. A hand struck out, planting itself right in Isis's gut and throwing her back.

She recovered as she staggered backwards, placing both hands on her sword and swinging it down as she stepped forward to attack. Kogoro surged forward, her hand coming up between Isis and her zanpakutō. Isis bent her head back, the hand sailing just past her face. She stumbled back, amazed at how easily she was being outmatched in speed. She looked at her sword dully.

"No," she stabbed it into the ground, "You're right." Changing her stance, she held an arm out, ready to deflect to either side based on how Kogoro approached. "This is a much better game."

~~~

"I think it's a Shinigami thing," Ryan replied to Hogo. "You know, they've been hit by a Hollow one too many times, get what I'm saying?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Kento Shop- Above Ground-

  “Hmm~ They’re so loud.” Kento sighed. “Rara, is dinner ready~” He opened a sliding door to the kitchen. “WHAT AM I YOUR SLAVE!?” Another young girl, this one with short wild red hair and punk clothing, was in the kitchen. “DINNER WILL BE READY WHEN I DAMN WELL SAY IT’S READY GOT IT!?” Kento nodded. “Yes~Yes~ Sorry for intruding~” He closed the door. “Sigh… so loud here too~” Bing~bong~ The shops bell rang,

  “Oh~ Gigant-san your back!” Kento walked into the front of the shop, a man standing about seven foot tall was in the doorway. He appeared to be an older man, mid thirties to early forties; he had long black hair tied back in a braid and a white muscle shirt on, showing off a body that could be confused with stone. “I’ve brought them back.” He held up Toshiro and Akuma’s Gigai’s. “Good~ Good~” He smiled. “Put them in the back for now~ We’ll tell them about it later~” Gigant nodded. “Oh, also, Hasenko-san.” He turned to the giant man. “Could you be sure to check their memory?” the large man nodded. “Yes.” He replied. “Thank you~” Kento smiled.

  Kogoro-

  The girl smiled. “I’m glad you enjoy it~” she vanished and appeared to the side of Isis, kicking her with her left leg, then dropping down swiftly and shunpoing behind her to spin and kick her with her right. Isis threw a pnch to try and attack but Kimichi vanished and grabbed her blade from the ground. “It’s not a fair fight~ Till the fight is fair~” she laughed and skipped at high speed towards Isis. “Heeerrreee~~~ Weee~~~ gooo~~” she leaped in a dash at Isis and began to spin her body around like a drill, sword prepared to slash.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit when he got no answer, just as he figured something else had his attention more-so than the importance of their Gigai. He overheard Hogo answering Ryan, "Oh, I see, so he's knocked a screw lose fighting one too many Hollow." Toshiro was suddenly on top of them both, but he was glaring deadly at Ryan, "You bastard.. what the hell did you tell him?" He had his fist raised, ready to strike Ryan if need be, however his anger melted away as soon as it came up, and he sighed a little bit, "Damn, I can't bring myself to punch you." Toshiro sat back down beside them both, crossing his arms over his chest.

Hogo smiled at Toshiro, he was amused by his antics, "So.. are you stuck like that forever?" Toshiro blinked a little bit, "Hell no, I'm not being stuck in my Shinigami body while here in this town forever, otherwise I'll have to leech off Kento for food, and I'm not bugging him anymore than I already have." Toshiro said, showing that he had a mild amount of respect for the man, even if he was somewhat annoyed by his routine of acting stupid when he really wasn't. Toshiro sighed a little bit, and his stomach growled, startling him, "Oh man.. I could go for a bite to eat right now." Hogo smiled again, "Yeah, I think we all could, I hope dinner gets done soon."​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kogoro-
> 
> The girl smiled. ?I?m glad you enjoy it~? she vanished and appeared to the side of Isis, kicking her with her left leg, then dropping down swiftly and shunpoing behind her to spin and kick her with her right. Isis threw a pnch to try and attack but Kimichi vanished and grabbed her blade from the ground. ?It?s not a fair fight~ Till the fight is fair~? she laughed and skipped at high speed towards Isis. ?Heeerrreee~~~ Weee~~~ gooo~~? she leaped in a dash at Isis and began to spin her body around like a drill, sword prepared to slash.



"Switching around," Isis grabbed her Zanpakutō again, "How good at keeping people guessing you are, Kogoro!"

She slammed her sword into her opponent's, the force of it recoiling straight to Isis and pushing her away. Still, that heavy blow, the strength behind battle, the adrenaline and the jarring sensation beating in tune with her heart. It felt good.

*Unleash me. You cannot hide behind your own weaknesses. You need me.*

Isis snarled, trying to quell her Reiatsu fluctuations. Her Zanpakutō spirit was demanding she use her Shikai, but she wouldn't give him the chance. She would not do something like what she'd done to Lavida to anyone else. Not least a fellow Division Member and someone she was enjoying the presence of.

Isis stepped forward and attacked again, but this time Kogoro casually deflected her strikes, knocking Isis to the side each time. Growling, Isis tried to build her Reiatsu without giving a foothold to her own spirit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> One by one Kioshi and Fumiko began to cut hollow down. Their battle tactics were getting better as they now began to synchronize their movements. As Fumiko chanted Kioshi would come up to clean up any left over mess. They covered each other's weakness and blindspots. Fumiko not really reliant on her zanpaktou made it her business to be as exclusive to kido as possible.
> 
> Though this lead her wide open for attack for spells she had to chant, but that's where Kioshi came in. His speed combined with his ability at CQC made him a perfect guard for Fumiko. The time they spent together showed on the battle field as they began to react to each other's moves. "Hadou #4 - Byakurai!" A white bolt of lightning shot from Fumiko's finger catching three apporaching hollow through the stomach. As they staggered Kioshi skewered one through the head from top to bottom with katana. Then he switched the holding style of his nodachi in a reverse grip with the blade running up his arm.
> 
> ...



Reno's sharp teeth gleamed in the light of the neon signs and moon as he allowed a wicked smile to spread across his mask's features as two Shinigami, a male and a female, showed up. As expected of the oh so holier then thou reapers of wayward souls begin their appointed task as they begin to systematically cut down the Hollow horde. A hiss of a chuckle escapes Reno's lips as he circled on the outer most rim of the mayhem. He was pretty sure that R?n already had deduced that they needed to seperate theses two as he saw that she had made a tactical retreat to watch for an opening. 

Reno sweep out in large and large circles as the battle raged on. It became apparent by the way these two handled themselves that an opening wouldn't present itself easily if at all. The girl was using Kido and the boy was supplementing with his sword play. Their tactics were rough at first but with every Hollow cleansed they tightened up their form and helped one another. It started to become beautiful to watch. She would fire off a spell and affect a whole area. Then as she recouped and started another spell's chant he would fall in and clean up the stragglers that might threaten her. 

This was going no where and fast Reno quickly realizes and with a hiss of a roar he pulls both of his leathery wings down hard. With a single flap of his wings he propels himself toward the moon, that would be the perfect vantage point to attack from. A strategic strike should separate the two allowing both to be engaged individually. A cold energy starts to flow form his body as snow starts to flow through the air. He releases a sonic echo perfectly pinpointing the two's exact location.  "Duel Ice Scepter!" he shouts as he brings on wing down followed shortly by the second. As each wing came to the apex of their down swing a large icicle forms and is fired downward toward each of the targets.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Rán sees Reno begin his attack and bursts out from the shadows, readying her distraction. Reno's Reiatsu had risen for the attack, but with the numbers around, the largest Reiatsu commanded attention.

As she yowled loudly, her flames exploded around her, turning Rán into a bonfire on the ground below, blasting Reiatsu up into the sky above. The hollow around here were torn apart, spirits sucked in by the flames. Rán kept her eyes on the Shinigami, letting her fires rage in a wide radius about her. That would get their attention. And should they turn their back, Reno's attack would prove fatal. And if they stopped his...

Rán moved into a crouched position, ready to pounce. She could launch herself at the two, and her fire would definitely be a danger. A spiritually dense being like a Shinigami wouldn't be torn apart like weak Hollow would, but it would still be dangerous for them to step inside her flames. Of course, it wasn't like she could maintain this amount for a large amount of time.

But for the moment, it would do all she required of it.

She waited on their reaction.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

As the two fought they both began to question this sudden hollow attack. From there years at the shinigami academy they learned that a mass of hollow only appeared when a great amount of spiritual pressure was let loose. Though at first the both of them could only sense  at least three hollow. Did those inital three hollow they sensed had something to do with this? It was a possibility, but with the sudden invasion of the mass of hollow that had poured out from the now closed garganta threw their tracking off.

"RRRRRRRRRRRARAG!" A bird like hollow screeched, suddenly appearing over Fumiko's head. "Bakudou #1 - Sai!" The hollows wings became bound to it's back, falling in a sky diving like fashion to meet Kioshi's blade as she cut it's head off. The killing of the bird was followed up by a blitz to another hollow by Kioshi cutting the beast across the chest. The number of hollow were dwindling that is until a sudden high peak in spiritual pressure caught both shinigami's attention.

Both looked behind them, but were unable to react as a hail of spikes from above forced the two to evade, Kioshi going left and Fumiko going right. "What the hell!" Fumiko shouted "Ice...what hollow here can use-WATCH OUT!" a second wave of those spikes followed. The ice rip through the side walks and streets leaving holes in their wake. As the two shinigami dodged they became further apart from one another.

"Fumiko...are you alright!" Kioshi shouted from the middle of the street. 'Yea everythings in one piece." This sudden attack meant that there were other hollow nearby that hadn't been in the gaint melee they were just having.

"I think I found our culprit!" Up in the sky a hollow flapped it's wings, and seemed to look down on the two as if passing judgement. _"Something about this is wierd...., but I just can't put my finger on it!"_ Kioshi thought as he stared up at the beast in the sky. At the moment however whether something was up or not had to be forgotten. The only thing that mattered was them destroying any hollow they came across.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Switching around," Isis grabbed her Zanpakutō again, "How good at keeping people guessing you are, Kogoro!"
> 
> She slammed her sword into her opponent's, the force of it recoiling straight to Isis and pushing her away. Still, that heavy blow, the strength behind battle, the adrenaline and the jarring sensation beating in tune with her heart. It felt good.
> 
> ...



"Hmm~~" Kogoro sheathed her sword. "Ok~ I'm done." She waved at Isis. "What? You're finished that easily?" Isis asked, she'd just been getting into the fight. "Umm.. How do i say this..." Kogoro rubbed her chin. "I don't like fighting an opponent who holds back, it makes me sad... Cause, i feel like i'm not good enough~ So~ If you wont fight without holding back~ I'm just going to leave~" She waved.



With Kento-

Akuma had climbed the ladder and one up to the main building. "So.. this is where the ladder leads." He looked around and ended up face to face with kento. "BWAH!" Akuma fell backward and onto the ground. "WHAT THE HELL MAN! YOU SCARED ME!" He shouts. "Oh my~ I should be the one saying that~" Kento gripped his chest. "My heart skipped a beat!" Akuma just grumbled. "Look, i wanted to talk to you-" He turned to see his gigai on the floor. "HOW DID THAT GET THERE!?"

Kento smiled. "I had a tracking device put into each gigai!"He smiled. "phew... I was worried for a moment." He sighed. "Listen~ I have something to ask you~" Kento closed the door leading to the ladder and sat down atop it. "Your eye, When did it go missing?" Kento had a very serious look on his face. "What do you mean?" Kento reached out and ripped Akuma's eyepatch off. "When, Did you obtain the hollow eye?" Akuma was taken by surprise and quickly covered his eye. "Why do you care?" 

Kento shook his head. "Any means which leads to hollowfication of shinigami is strictly forbidden by Seireitei." Akuma blinked. "What the fuck do you mean?" He asked. "Your eye contains the reiatsu of a hollow that is directly injected into your soul, it's no doubt already lead to a light corruption of your soul, should your soul corrupt further it's possible you could become a hollow. Even though you are a shinigami, you're still a plus soul."

Akuma stood up. "Bah, who cares about all that, i wont change." Kento stood in front of him, his speed near blinding. "You will do best to head my warning, remove it, or do your best to keep it secret. If anyone finds out... you will be banished or worse." Akuma raised a brow. "Worse?" Kento nodded. "Experimentation or Death..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi/Fumiko*
> 
> As the two fought they both began to question this sudden hollow attack. From there years at the shinigami academy they learned that a mass of hollow only appeared when a great amount of spiritual pressure was let loose. Though at first the both of them could only sense  at least three hollow. Did those inital three hollow they sensed had something to do with this? It was a possibility, but with the sudden invasion of the mass of hollow that had poured out from the now closed garganta threw their tracking off.
> 
> ...



The two focused on Reno's attacks and R?n leaped. A flying Hollow served as a platform and she went higher, ending just behind the two. She let her flames burn in her own shape, but a larger form, creating a picture of a much larger Hollow than she was, something much more intimidating. She roared, and let the noise of the flame carry her threat outwards.

A jet of flames formed in the mouth of her fiery avatar, blasting out upon the two Shinigami gathered before her.

Reno would counter their dodge, she relied on him for that.



InfIchi said:


> "Hmm~~" Kogoro sheathed her sword. "Ok~ I'm done." She waved at Isis. "What? You're finished that easily?" Isis asked, she'd just been getting into the fight. "Umm.. How do i say this..." Kogoro rubbed her chin. "I don't like fighting an opponent who holds back, it makes me sad... Cause, i feel like i'm not good enough~ So~ If you wont fight without holding back~ I'm just going to leave~" She waved.



"What? No, wait I'm not done!"

*Yes you are.*

Isis cringed, grabbing her arm. Black tendrils of smoke were beginning to emit from her sword. Her Reiatsu was fluctuating rapidly, and she could feel her Zanpakutō spirit inside her head, exciting the feelings and thoughts from when she had used it first. The thrill of destroying another, and reveling in their pain.

"NO!" Isis growled, stabbing the blade into the ground, "That's not me! I'm not like that!"

*You need my strength, because mine is yours. We are two halves of the whole, woman. You cannot deny me anymore than you can deny yourself.*

Isis knew then, that she was about to burst. Her mind would become stained by her Zanpakutō, and she'd become just like she had been against Lavida.

"New plan!" she yelled, looking up at Kogoro through hazy eyesight, "Go! Get out of here! I don't know what the radius of this will be, but I can't let anyone get caught inside of it!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, his stomach was aching for food now, he had walked halfway around the training grounds and back, looking around the snowy terrain, as well as the forest terrain, there were only two more he hadn't covered yet, he worked his way back over to Hogo and Ryan, and crossed his arms, "Damn it, there's nothing to do around here, if I try to use my abilities I will just be told to stop, after all Kento already said we're not ready to use this training ground yet." Toshiro growled a little bit, however he looked up at the sound of a shout of panic from both Akuma and Kento, "The fuck is going on up there?" Toshiro grumbled a little bit, Hogo shook his head, "Err, I'm not sure.."

Both Hogo and Toshiro's eyes widened when the door was closed, "What the fucking shit? That bastard, is he trying to lock us in here?" Toshiro grabbed onto the ladder, which was connected to the door, and attempted to climb up, by was stopped by Hogo of all people, "Maybe it's not a good idea to do that, he must have shut it for a reason right?" Toshiro sighed slightly, "Yeah, but I'm hungry damn it." Toshiro's eyes widened as he remembered back to the fight with Akuryu, 'That's right, Akuma covered his eye, I had wondered if that new eye was trying to corrupt his soul or something, but.. well Kento probably knows something about it, but I know he wouldn't tell me.' Toshiro sighed slightly, 'Damn it, you moron, actually making me worry about you this much, what the hell is happening to you?'

Toshiro suddenly heard a loud noise coming from the door upstairs, similar to the sound of wind, however the sound stopped as soon as it began, '.. What the hell was that, a strong draft?' Toshiro looked over at Ryan, then down at Hogo, but neither of them seemed to show any reaction to the sound, 'Was it just in my head then?' Toshiro asked himself, but the next thing he knew, darkness began to come through his eyes, and the world swirled around him once more, and the next thing he knew, he had arrived back at his inner world, 'What, why am I here again?'

----------------------

Hogo blinked a little bit, as he watched Toshiro look up as though heard some kind of sound, he hadn't heard anything at all, so he wondered why Toshiro looked up, then he saw Toshiro look back down at them, to see if either of them heard the sound, then the next thing he noticed was that Toshiro's eyes glazed over, after that Toshiro seemed to let go of the ladder, and fall onto his back, "Ah, Toshiro-san?!" Hogo called out in semi panic, then he looked up at the closed door, "Ah, Kento-san, Kento-san, can you hear me?! Something has happened to Toshiro-san!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryan was immediately at Toshiro's side, while Hogo was calling for help. There was something strange going on, and Ryan was worried. He placed both his hands on Toshiro's chest and closed his eyes. That girl had been using a power to heal. Ryan wasn't entirely sure he could, but if he could bring change the state of something using his power, maybe he could push Toshiro to a healthier state? 'light' had never harmed anything before.

First things first, though, Ryan began to use a tiny pulse of his own Reiatsu to try and sense Toshiro's. If it was the spirit energy of a spiritual being, he had to be able to recognise that and identify if there was a problem. That was how it worked, right?

"Dammit, too many questions," he grumbled to himself. But Toshiro was definitely not responding.

"Hogo!" he called out to the younger child, "Any response?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2010)

"Good ~~ to ~~ see you ~~ again ~~ To-shi-ro-kun ~~" The voice of Kamikaze no Narasu sang out, and then the little child floated down in front of him. Toshiro blinked a little bit, then realization hit him, "Oh, it's you, Kamikaze no Narasu." The child nodded a little bit, "Yup, it's me ~~ I couldn't help but notice ~~ that something was bothering you ~~" The child cooed in a somewhat worried manner. Toshiro sighed a little bit, "Yeah, it's just.." Toshiro paused, trying to find the words to go on, however the Zanpaktou took the words right out of his mouth, "Is it about what happened between you and your father?" The child asked, suddenly taking on a rather serious tone, which surprised Toshiro a little bit, he didn't think the Zanpaktou could take on such a tone.

"Yeah, well, I mean, even though he was a bastard, both in life, and well obviously in death, still, he was my father and.." Toshiro paused again, however the Zanpaktou finished for him, "Akuryu swallowed him whole, not only increasing in strength, but killing the only known family member of yours that was remaining." Toshiro nodded a little bit, he couldn't think of anything else to say. The little child frowned a little bit, "That's a rather ~ disappointing set-up." Kamikaze no Narasu said in a somewhat depressed tone, which made Toshiro chuckle lightly, "Stop it, I'm the one who should be depressed, not you."​ 
The child turned to look out into the void, which was filled with nothingness, similar to how most of Toshiro's childhood as a human was. It was then that the thought of Kamikaze no Narasu's well being occurred to him, "Don't you get lonely in here?" Toshiro asked the Zanpaktou, and Kamikaze no Narasu smiled a little bit, "Nope I don't ~~ after all ~~ you're here aren't you ~~?" The child asked in a rather happy voice, and Toshiro smiled a little bit, "Even so, only one person can't.." "Fill the void ~~" The child interrupted, "That's not true at all ~~ even if it's only one person ~~ having one person in a world of nothingness ~~ is better than nothing, isn't it~~?" Toshiro's eyes widened at the comment, and he realized now what the Zanpaktou was getting at. He was right, in a way, even though Toshiro had lived a life full of pain and despair, he still had his father, even if he was the one who caused it. Now, Toshiro had met many new people, and at least two or three of them, he knew were his friends without a doubt.​ 
"Thank you, I needed to hear that." Toshiro smirked, and waved at Kamikaze no Narasu, running off in a different direction, as he ran, the light started to come back into his eyes, and he could feel the Reiatsu of everyone in the human world once again, and the child smiled a little bit, "If you never give up hope ~~ you can always change the world~~ Remember that Toshiro-kun~~" Kamikaze no Narasu said to himself, and then he began to vanish from the inner world to turn back into sword form.​ 
-----------------------​ 
Hogo looked at Ryan, and shook his head a little bit, "No, there doesn't seem to be a response." He looked over at Toshiro worriedly, and sighed a little bit, 'What's going on, why did this happen so suddenly?' Hogo blinked a little bit, as the haziness in Toshiro's eyes began to clear slowly, until it seemed as though he was completely conscious again. Hogo blinked again, "Ah, T.. Toshiro-san?" Hogo couldn't comprehend what was happening, had Toshiro suddenly come back to consciousness?​ 
Toshiro looked around a little bit, and looked at Ryan, who had his hands on his chest, and Hogo, who looked rather worried, then he looked back at Ryan, and he smirked a little bit, "Aww, I didn't know you felt that way about me, too bad though, I'm not like that." Toshiro looked over at Hogo, and could only laugh at the astounded look on his face.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2010)

Kento/Akuma-

  ?What the hell are you talking about? Hollowfication? I?d become a hollow cause I have an eye?? Kento nodded. ?Yes, the eye will corrupt your soul. No doubt it?s already begun and you can sense the evil forming in your heart.? Akuma stood silent for a moment, thinking of his nightmares. ?There?s nothing wrong with me.? He grumbled. ?I can seal the eye for you; you will be able to keep it. But you won?t be allowed to remove your eye patch. If you do, the flow of hollow reiatsu will invade your body and corrupt your soul?s core. You will become a hollow; it would just be a matter of time.?

  Akuma looked at Kento with serious eyes. ?Seal it away for good?? He asked. ?Yup, you?d get to keep the eye; I?d simply take away its ability to affect your soul.? Akuma sighed. ?Alright, I refuse to lose this eye? do what you need to in order to stop it.? Kento smirked. ?Then, why don?t you come with me, to a place you?ve never seen in your wildest dreams.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 19, 2010)

Ryan immediately raised his hands, blinking a few times, before looking to the side with a sullen look on his face.

"See if I try to develop healing for you next time then," he grumbled under his breath. At the very least, Toshiro's Reiatsu was back in order. He had nothing to do with it, but he'd been able to sense it. So something was gained out of this, practise with his sensing.

"So you're fine now?" Ryan stood, offering a hand to help Toshiro up.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2010)

Toshiro looked at Ryan, and laughed a little bit, "Oh calm down, I was making a light hearted joke." Toshiro couldn't help except be amused by the whole situation, it was obvious to him what Ryan was trying to do, even before he mentioned it. He saw Ryan offer a hand up to him, and he took it, pulling himself back up to his feet, "Yep, I just had a little chat with my Zanpaktou, that's all."

Hogo blinked a little bit, as he looked at Toshiro, "Zanpaktou, isn't that the sword you have right there?" Hogo pointed at the sheathed Zanpaktou at his waist, and Toshiro nodded a little bit, "Yep, our Zanpaktou have a true form, since they're born from our soul after all, however don't confuse them simply as being a part of us, they have their own individuality as well." Toshiro placed his hand on the hilt of his Zanpaktou, looking at it with a smirk, "Anyways," Toshiro grabbed a hold of the ladder then, "It seems like Akuma and Kento's Reiatsu have gone off somewhere else, so let's go have a peek shall we?" Toshiro climbed the ladder, "Ah, Toshiro-san, are you su-" However, before Hogo could stop him, Toshiro had opened the door up, and climbed up into the shop, he looked around a little bit, "Whoa, this place is a little bit different from what I remember." 

Hogo came up behind him soon enough, and looked around as well, "This place is a shop?" Hogo asked, it looked like an ordinary shop, however the materials which were placed around, did not look like anything like something an ordinary shop would carry. Toshiro smirked a little bit, "Yeah, it's a shop, a shop for Shinigami that is." Toshiro scratched his head, "I wonder where he gets his supplies from though, I didn't see a Senkaimon anywhere around." Hogo blinked a little, "What a Senkaimon?" Toshiro smirked, "The gate that Shinigami use to enter the human world, more importantly though, I wonder where those two idiots headed off." Toshiro turned around, and came face to face with Tahara, "UWAAAAH!" Toshiro nearly fell over, and Hogo jumped in panic, however turned around to see Tahara as well, Toshiro panted slightly, his heart beating in his chest, "Holy crap, you scared the hell out of me!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2010)

_Karakura, present time_

Raito was up and running again, well running not so much but he had recovered enough to be mobile again and had resumed his ordinary life again. Against Ryuu's expectations, Raito had cleaned up his act. Actually focusing on school, even asking on his own initiative if Ryuu could bring homework over to the hospital before Rai was released.

At the moment though he was sitting in the very same play ground they all used to play around on back in the early years, the blond was sitting in a swing with a lit cigarette between his lips. 

When he heard approaching footsteps, he assumed it was Ryuu checking up on him.
"What?."The voice asked."No, chicks, booze or drugs on an Saturday night, that's so unlike you."

"Ryuu, you know that mixing alcohol with the drugs....Prescribed ones that is.....Never is a good idea, and lately I haven't been in the adventurous mood."Rai turned around and was shocked to see it wasn't Ryuu, now that he thought about it. It had been a familiar voice, but not that of Ryuusei.

"Gen?"Rai stumbled off the swing, and made his way to what could only be the ghost of Genshuku. He stopped a little away from Gen, noticing a chain attached to it's chest, it only had a couple of links with the last one heavily eroded.

"How can this be?"Rai asked but received only a puzzled look by Gen.

"What's wrong with you, why are you looking as if you've seen a ghost."Seemingly the recently deceased friend hadn't realized that he was deceased yet.

Unknown to the two though, while a certain someone had been making sure Rai's Reaitsu was tempered just enough to not draw too much attention to him. Gen on the other hand wasn't so lucky, and the first of the many Hollows that roamed this area to be attracted to this location.

It was a dog like Hollow, though horned and with a spaded tail. It came from behind Rai and the med student turned around to face the the charging threat, unsure what to do or even what was going on, he instinctively tried to block the Hollow in an attempt to at least save Gen.

But he was slung aside as if he was nothing, Gen managed to dive out of the way though and in panic started to run across the grass field in an attempt to escape being mauled by the monster.

Rai was disoriented by getting smashed aside like that by a stampeding hellhound but managed to get back on his feet quickly enough. Though quickly realized his shoes were lying on the ground next to him. "Did I get hit that hard?" More shocking though was the fact they were attached to socks, feet and he could only assume the rest of an body. His body!

He was lying on his back, inches away from where he was standing. Was he having an another out of body experience? He looked down at the body, the one his conscience was in at the moment, and noticed he was wearing this odd outfit and on his hip he was carrying a katana.

Gen's screaming snapped him out of it, unsure what to do he was determined to make up for what happened to Gen over a week ago. With some effort he unsheathed the katana and charged after the beast. Surprisingly enough, even though he expected be slow as fuck with being weighed down by the steel and those crappy sandal like shoes and all, but he was surprisingly fast all of a sudden and felt stronger than ever.

With an incredible leap he landed on top of the Hollow, driving down his katana deep in it's back. The beast roared out in pain and tried to shake Rai off, Rai knew he wouldn't be able to hang on long and quickly pulled out the katana. Not wanting to risk leaving the blade in the monster's back and far out of his reach.

The monster and the fresh Shinigami stared each other down, but before they could more Hollows had arrived to the feast. Rai's spiritual awakening had only created further incentive for Hollows to come down to this playground. 

A large bat-like Hollow passed over Rai and the first Hollow, spraying glowing egg like constructs down on the playground and near both Rai and the Hollow.
Instinctively both Rai and the hound Hollow jumped away before the eggs exploded.

"More?"Rai had been in the zone before, fighting purely instinctively and on resolve but right now it started to sink in he had no idea what to do in this situation. He could just go slashing around like he had been doing.....But two of those things? With one up in the air.

Things got worse, as a big moll like creature burst out of the ground and puked a corrosive liquid at Rai.

He himself had no way of dodging from this range but with a blur Ryuu appeared in front of him and then just as quickly as he arrived Ryuusei disappeared together with Rai. They landed on top of a roof, overlooking the playground.

"Fuck, I knew it was hopeless to try and use that seal on you again."Ryuu sighed."You okay?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

With Akuma-

  He was lead into a secret passage, it was odd, the inside of the building was much larger then the outside. ?Where exactly are you taking me?? Akuma asked. ?You see, I have a lab still. While I might not be allowed to perform everyday shinigami deeds~ I need a way to keep my supplies up to date~ so I make them~? He smirked. ?But, we?re not going to talk about that right now, what?s important is this, we must find out what your eye and your soul are doing right now. If I can find out the exact composition of its reiatsu and the structure of it, I should be able to seal it with no problems! If I cant? well, then you may have some problems later on but we?ll cross that bridge when we come to it!?

  The two reached a large metal door with runes printed all over it. ?This door is sealed with a special kido spell I invented. It can only be removed by me, so no one may enter or leave but myself.? He grinned. ?Inside, is my lab, and I trust you are prepared for the worst.? Kento placed his hand on the door and chanted in a whisper, the runes began to glow and soon a blue light flashed and engulfed the two. ?Urggh..? Akuma covered his eyes and soon, he was inside a massive room, far bigger then the house itself and yet, it was there. ?What? is this place??? Akuma couldn?t begin to describe the setting, large glass tubes with different colored liquids inside, odd computers and monitors? What was this place??

  ?Just have a seat.? Kento pushed Akuma into a chair. ?We?ll get to work on sealing that eye for good? But first, we?ll need to exam it.? Kento put on a pair of gloves and grabbed some tongue looking devices. ?Please, do stay still? This will hurt, greatly.? The tongues made their way to Akuma?s eye and soon. ?GUUUUUAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?



  With Kogoro-

  She watched the blackness come from isis. ?hmmm~~ This isn?t good~? she leaped back and spun her blade around. ?I can?t tell kenpachi~ San~ Isis will be kicked out?.? She sighed and rubbed the back of her head. ?I?ll go find the fourth division captain~? She nodded and took off. ?Please be careful Isis san~~?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Toshiro and Hogo jumped a little bit, hearing a scream come from somewhere inside the shop, although it was so loud they couldn't tell who it was from, nor the direction it came in “Wow, this place is full of spooks right now, huh?” Hogo nodded a little bit “You-you're not kidding.” Toshiro shook his head slightly, and looked at Tahara, who merely pointed in the direction of his Gigai, and walked off, “Whoa, freakin sweet, so he had something that could track them after all? I knew Kento wouldn't let us down.” Toshiro walked over to his Gigai, however he noticed something of particular interest, his soul candy dispenser was there, but the soul candy wasn't in the dispenser, “Huh? I wonder where the heck my soul candy went.”


 Hogo meanwhile, had gone off into his own little world, looking at the different boxes that seemed to be lying around, they were all turned to face away from everyone, so you couldn't tell what kind of contents were in what box. He tapped a couple of them, and heard some strange noises, but decided it would be best if he didn't try to open any of them, after all these were Shinigami goods, there was no telling what would happen if he tried to open of the boxes. He looked over at Toshiro, who had pulled out something akin to a PEZ candy dispenser, and seemed to be looking at it as though he was puzzled, 'Why would he be puzzled over a candy dispenser?' Hogo asked himself in a confused tone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

"Right," Isis gritted her teeth, "Thanks."

Kingdom of Nightmares was a Zanpakutō of immense pride, and a refusal to be dismissed. Isis's unwillingness to use his power caused a rift between the two, and he filled that rift with the nightmares of others, fostering their suffering in Isis and trying to give her the taste for that. His power is one of great pain, and it takes a strong heart to use it without breaking. He is not willing to wait for Isis to develop this strength. He would rather make her into a form that would use his power willingly.

Isis was trying to repress a power directly connected to her soul, using her soul. She was in essence trying to restrain a flood by scooping water up with a bucket and throwing it at the oppressing tide. It would never work.

Thankfully, when the black sphere of her Shikai emerged, forming a dome around her, no one was trapped inside.

"I won't torture people!" she shouted at the darkness, "I won't use a power this horrific. And I won't let you manipulate me into wanting to!"

*Why would I need to manipulate you?* a shapeless form passed behind Isis. *The lust of suffering is in you, it was always in you. Were it not, I would not exist. Deny yourself all you want, but if you do...

I'LL THROW YOUR SOUL INTO DISARRAY AND LET THE DREGS RISE TO THE TOP AND TAKE CONTROL*

Isis cringed, and fell to her knees. Her hands were still tightly gripping her sword, her Reiatsu pulsing inside the field.

"Go back," she whispered a mantra to herself, "Seal yourself, go back, it's not me, I'm not that person, go back, go back go back go backgobackgobackgobackgobackgo..."

Isis wasn't even aware of when her Reiatsu faded and her shikai vanished. The pressure on her spirit had completely drained her. Her hands slipped from her sword and she fell to the ground next to it, unconscious and finally restful.

EDIT:

~~~

Like the others, Ryan was looking about the shop. The scream certainly hadn't been pleasant, but he decided he was better off not knowing.

"So all this stuff is used to assist Shinigami?" he called over to Toshiro. "You think any of it would be good for powered humans?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Toshiro looked over at Ryan, and shrugged a little bit, ?Probably not, if this stuff really is all for Shinigami, then any human trying to use it, regardless of what powers they have, would probably either be fatally injured, or killed by it.? Toshiro got up, still puzzled about where his soul candy went, he kept clicking the button for it, but nothing was coming out of the dispenser, ?Oh whatever, I'll ask Kento later.? Toshiro threw the dispenser over by his Gigai, he sighed a little bit. Hogo was watching Ryan and Toshiro conversed, then chimed in, ?I wonder though, is there a place for people like him to go?? Hogo asked, pointing at Ryan.

An inquisitive look overcame Toshiro's face, ?That's a really interesting question, I suppose what you're trying to get at, is are there other humans besides you guys, who have powers.? Toshiro shrugged a little bit, ?Well, to be honest I'm not too sure, it's not very often human can see us, I don't know the exact number, but the chances aren't ridiculously high.? Toshiro tilted his head slightly, ?So the fact that you guys can see us like this, and some of you have your own weird set of powers, is a pretty interesting set of circumstances.? Hogo nodded a little bit, "I wonder if I have my own weird set of powers that I just can't get to yet."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

"I wouldn't be surprised," Ryan looked back the trap door to the training room below. "It's a good environment here, maybe we should try and see? I'm pretty sure between me and Toshiro we can test if you have any active powers without hurting you too much. Interested?"

Ryan was interested for his own part. Kyohei, Mira, Akira and he all had powers that could cover each other, but there were still a few holes a lucky Hollow could worm through and hurt someone. If Hogo had an ability to cover them, if Ryan could get everyone working as a group, they'd be more than capable of taking down a Hollow far above a single one of them.

Of course, considering his age, it'd be nice to keep him off the front line, but Ryan really doubted Hollow discriminated.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2010)

Kurakara present time

"Okay?"Rai repeated."Okay!?"He shouted."Do I look fucking okay!?, I'm wearing this Halloween outfit while my other body is lying somewhere near a place with giant bats, moles and dogs together with....."Only now did he remember Gen."Gen is still down there, go blur us back down there!"

Ryuusei frowned, then shot a look back at the playground. He could see the various bigger Hollows fighting with each other and the hound Hollow was pinning down something resembling a human. Ryuu could only assume it was the Plus of Gen. 

"Stay here."He said as he formed his bow."I'll see what I can do."He didn't sound too confident, something Rai noticed. "Goddammit."Rai jumped off the roof, nearly tripped during the landing but quickly raced towards his friends and the monsters.

Ryuu landed a little away from the Hollows, while he had a decent mastery of Hirenkyaku and basic Quincy skills he wasn't great or anything. One of these Hollows alone would give him a hard time, but three and possibly more on their way. Ryuusei figured he'd go after the hound first. With it being distracted by the other Hollows and it's squirming prey.

The arrow fired struck it right in the mask, it disintigrated almost instantly but the problem was that now the Hollows noticed him and set aside their problems for the moment and went after him.

Though a sudden burst of power caught the attention of all present, well except Rai who just arrived and couldn't sense reiatsu.You see, while Gen was being pinned down the last bit of his soul chain eroded away and now he was turning into a full blown Hollow himself.

"No!"Only Ryuu knew how bad this was, and knew the situation was lost now."Rai, we gotta leave now!"Now they were not just outnumbered and out powered but also had to forced to fight the corrupted soul of their best friend.

Rai refused but could do nothing to prevent Ryuu from grabbing him, then picking up his physical body and escaping to Ryuu's house. Rai had been screaming and flailing all the way back, telling Ryuusei to head back to save Gen but Ryuu eventually resorted to knocking Rai out.

finally home, Ryuu placed Rai back into his body and placed him in the guest room before heading down to where his dad was.

Before Ryuu even said a word his dad, who had been drinking coffee and reading the newspaper, his dad said."That car accident really messed up all of our work huh?"Ryuu nodded and then added."I thought reapplying the seal would be enough, but it didn't work as well as it did before."

"Yeah, it was wishful thinking on our part."Ryuu's dad replied."Well we did the best we could, I tried to give you two as much of a normal life as possible but it wasn't meant to be."He got up and headed for the phone."I need to arrange a few things, let Raito sleep it off and get some rest yourself, tomorrow you guys will have to start your training because if you guys can't even handle something like that of tonight you two won't last long here in Kurakara."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I wouldn't be surprised," Ryan looked back the trap door to the training room below. "It's a good environment here, maybe we should try and see? I'm pretty sure between me and Toshiro we can test if you have any active powers without hurting you too much. Interested?"
> 
> Ryan was interested for his own part. Kyohei, Mira, Akira and he all had powers that could cover each other, but there were still a few holes a lucky Hollow could worm through and hurt someone. If Hogo had an ability to cover them, if Ryan could get everyone working as a group, they'd be more than capable of taking down a Hollow far above a single one of them.
> 
> Of course, considering his age, it'd be nice to keep him off the front line, but Ryan really doubted Hollow discriminated.



          “Ah I..” Hogo was going to speak, but Toshiro interrupted, “No, that wouldn't be a good idea, our powers alone are not enough to awaken them, assuming he has any.” Toshiro nodded a little bit, “It would take an extreme amount of Reishi, similar to that of your school's explosion.” Hogo's eyes widened a little bit, “Wait a moment, you mean the explosion at the high school had something to do with Shinigami and Hollow?” Toshiro closed his eyes and sighed, “Oh dear, I've said too much, you must not go there yet, but yes, the explosion had something to do with what we call Rogue Shinigami, or Shinigami who have abandoned Soul Society.”

Hogo blinked a little bit, “Shinigami abandon Soul Society, why?” Toshiro sighed exasperatedly, he had explained this far too many times in one day, “For many different reasons, such as achieving greater power, or they didn't like the laws of Soul Society, or something along those lines, it's unknown exactly why they abandoned Soul Society, but those are just a few of the reasons I've seen listed.” Toshiro crossed his arms over his chest, “Well, I can hope I'll never run into one til I'm strong enough to face them, but with how strong the current enemies have been lately, I doubt that's going to happen.”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

Kento Shop-

  ?Oh my~ were you messing with my supplies?? Kento appeared behind the three boys, scarring them out of their skin. ?K..Kento!? Toshiro shouts in surprise. ?Ah, hey, I heard a scream earlier?? He mumbled. ?Do you happen to know where akuma is?? Kento looked at him and smiled. ?He?s sleeping~? Kento replied. ?But-? Kento?s tone became very serious. ?I told you, He?s sleeping.? Toshiro just nodded at him. ?A?alright? he?s asleep?.? Toshiro laughed nervously. ?OI! DINNERS READY YOU BASTARDS!!? Rara shouts from the kitchen. ?Oh~ that?s very good~? kento nodded. ?Though? Hasenko san is still busy~ with the cores~? He sighed. ?Toshiro-kun~ would you mind bringing the others to the dining room~ It?s down the hall from here~? He smiled, he seemed to be back to ?Normal? whatever that was?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kento Shop-
> 
> ?Oh my~ were you messing with my supplies?? Kento appeared behind the three boys, scarring them out of their skin. ?K..Kento!? Toshiro shouts in surprise. ?Ah, hey, I heard a scream earlier?? He mumbled. ?Do you happen to know where akuma is?? Kento looked at him and smiled. ?He?s sleeping~? Kento replied. ?But-? Kento?s tone became very serious. ?I told you, He?s sleeping.? Toshiro just nodded at him. ?A?alright? he?s asleep?.? Toshiro laughed nervously. ?OI! DINNERS READY YOU BASTARDS!!? Rara shouts from the kitchen. ?Oh~ that?s very good~? kento nodded. ?Though? Hasenko san is still busy~ with the cores~? He sighed. ?Toshiro-kun~ would you mind bringing the others to the dining room~ It?s down the hall from here~? He smiled, he seemed to be back to ?Normal? whatever that was?



           Toshiro sweat dropped lightly, 'Where did that change of attitude suddenly come from, man, what a scary guy.' Hogo blinked a little bit, he didn't know much about this man, but something told him that serious side meant business, perhaps it would be best not to annoy the man to the point where he exhibited such a trait. Toshiro frowned a little bit, Kento wasn't going to come join them for dinner, that wasn't a big surprise to him, though somehow he felt disappointed, then his memory caught up to what was just said, ?Wait a minute.. you said cores?? However Kento gave him another serious look, as if saying it would be best not to ask about that, ?Oh, Nevermind, I didn't say anything.? Toshiro laughed nervously again, and Hogo gulped slightly, this man was quite scary when he became serious.

?Well, alright then, I'm starved.? Toshiro said, and turned off in the direction of the dining room, Hogo following after him. He saw that a door was opened, and a girl had her back facing to it, finishing up laying the plates out on the table. ?Oh hello, I believe we are-? However, the girl was suddenly startled, and when she turned around, it looked like she was about to explode on him.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro sweat dropped lightly, 'Where did that change of attitude suddenly come from, man, what a scary guy.' Hogo blinked a little bit, he didn't know much about this man, but something told him that serious side meant business, perhaps it would be best not to annoy the man to the point where he exhibited such a trait. Toshiro frowned a little bit, Kento wasn't going to come join them for dinner, that wasn't a big surprise to him, though somehow he felt disappointed, then his memory caught up to what was just said, ?Wait a minute.. you said cores?? However Kento gave him another serious look, as if saying it would be best not to ask about that, ?Oh, Nevermind, I didn't say anything.? Toshiro laughed nervously again, and Hogo gulped slightly, this man was quite scary when he became serious.
> 
> ?Well, alright then, I'm starved.? Toshiro said, and turned off in the direction of the dining room, Hogo following after him. He saw that a door was opened, and a girl had her back facing to it, finishing up laying the plates out on the table. ?Oh hello, I believe we are-? However, the girl was suddenly startled, and when she turned around, it looked like she was about to explode on him.



"YOU BASTARD! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU SCARING PEOPLE LIKE THAT!" Rara screamed at him. "You little fuckin worm! i almost dropped the plates! these things are freakin expensive did you know that!?" she grumbled. "S...sorry!" Toshiro gulped. "Toshiro~kun~" Kento placed his hand on Toshiro's shoulder and turned him around. "I though i asked you~ To bring up the others~" He smiled, however his eyes were covered in a dark eerie shadow. "Did you forget? Or are you just being impolite to your host~" He smiled at Toshiro and tilted his head slightly.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2010)

Still In the basement, Kyohei was busy sleeping from boredom. Something then caught the attention of his nose. Something that smelled like food!

Realizing what it was the teen quickly stood up and looked around, only to see no one was around. "Tch, bastards tried to ditch me down here," he swore as he saw a ladder a few feet away. Kyohei walked there with his shoulders slugged over and his hands in his pockets.

"That smell is either food or drugs from that Dealer," Kyohei assumed as he climbed up the ladder and entered the floor above. As he looked around he eventually Hogo,Toshiro and Kento in front of a door. "Hey, you stingy assholes leave most of the food for me!" , Kyohei commanded as he lightly but rudly pushed them out of the way.

When he entered he saw a young girl that looked rather pissed. "Hey whose this jackass chick!? Don't tell me shes gonna be eating my food too!", Kyohei rudely spoke as he constantly poked her on the head with his finger


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "YOU BASTARD! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU SCARING PEOPLE LIKE THAT!" Rara screamed at him. "You little fuckin worm! i almost dropped the plates! these things are freakin expensive did you know that!?" she grumbled. "S...sorry!" Toshiro gulped. "Toshiro~kun~" Kento placed his hand on Toshiro's shoulder and turned him around. "I though i asked you~ To bring up the others~" He smiled, however his eyes were covered in a dark eerie shadow. "Did you forget? Or are you just being impolite to your host~" He smiled at Toshiro and tilted his head slightly.



Toshiro gulped slightly as the girl exploded on him, “S.. sorry!” and Hogo jumped a little bit, but sighed, 'That's to be expected, ah wait a minute.. Toshiro-san.. you..' Hogo's thought was cut off by a hand that was placed on his shoulder, and while Toshiro was turned around, Hogo turned around to see a rather eerie looking Kento, with a smile on his face, but his hair was shadowing his eyes. Hogo gulped a little bit, and Toshiro was sweating bullets at this point, “I.. I must have forgotten.. I have a tendency to do that when I'm really hungry you see..” Hogo flinched slightly, he had a feeling this situation was about to go downhill really fast, well he couldn't say he blamed Kento though, it is rather impolite to your host to forget about them.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro gulped slightly as the girl  exploded on him, ?S.. sorry!? and Hogo jumped a little bit, but sighed,  'That's to be expected, ah wait a minute.. Toshiro-san.. you..' Hogo's  thought was cut off by a hand that was placed on his shoulder, and while  Toshiro was turned around, Hogo turned around to see a rather eerie  looking Kento, with a smile on his face, but his hair was shadowing his  eyes. Hogo gulped a little bit, and Toshiro was sweating bullets at this  point, ?I.. I must have forgotten.. I have a tendency to do that when  I'm really hungry you see..? Hogo flinched slightly, he had a feeling  this situation was about to go downhill really fast, well he couldn't  say he blamed Kento though, it is rather impolite to your host to forget  about them.





Kenju Storm said:


> Still In the basement, Kyohei was busy sleeping from boredom. Something then caught the attention of his nose. Something that smelled like food!
> 
> Realizing what it was the teen quickly stood up and looked around, only to see no one was around. "Tch, bastards tried to ditch me down here," he swore as he saw a ladder a few feet away. Kyohei walked there with his shoulders slugged over and his hands in his pockets.
> 
> ...



Rara's eye began to twitch. "You... ungrateful... little.. bastard...." she clenched her fist and it began to glow red. "I'll fucking show you to insult me you scum bag!!!" she charges forward and prepares to throw a punch. "My, it seems that one of our guests has come up on his own!" Kento had appeared at the other end of the room, holding Rara's wrist with one hand and putting his other hand over her mouth. "MMPPH!!! MMMPHHHH!!!" Rara screamed. "Now now! we have company~ time to be polite~" He smiled. "Hmmph." Kento released Rara from his grip, making sure to keep her far away as possible from the others. "You bastards can start eating now.... Assholes..." She grumbled and left the room. "I'll go tend to Shino and Jousei~" Kento bowed and walked past them, back down the ladder.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit in relief, whether Kyohei's interruption had saved him from what he was sure to be a horrifying circumstance, or Kento had just decided to let it slide, he had no idea, but he was saved from Kento's wrath for the moment. Hogo sighed, and shook his head a little, ?Toshiro-san, that's not like you at all, to forget about people like that.? Toshiro waved off Hogo's comment, ?No need to worry about it, that.. won't happen.. again..? Toshiro shuddered slightly, ?I've had enough of seeing that side of him for one day.? Toshiro said, walking over to a seat, and sitting down in it.


 Hogo sighed, and shook his head again, then muttered under his breath, ?I really don't think you should be saying that, something tells me Kento-san hasn't let you off the hook just yet.? Hogo shuddered at the thought of the eerily serious side Kento had to him as well, despite the outward appearance of the man himself, and he truly believed that Kento would punish Toshiro for completely forgetting about his guests eventually, after all to him, Kento didn't seem like a man who simply gave people warnings, and then let them go after that. Hogo walked over, and took a seat just across from Toshiro.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Ryan, who had been standing a way behind the two, walked into the room now. He took a seat next to Hogo, and looked across the table.

"So everyone working here is a Shinigami?" he asked Toshiro. While he listened for an answer, he proceeded to feel the Reiatsu in the air, learn the ways of this place. It was interesting. More solid, less chaotic, than when he had to deal with Hollows. Nicer, really.

"This is a really good place," he commented to no one in particular.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

Basement-

"I would really rather not go up there." Shino thought to himself, Jousei was still passed out and not moving. "Damn it, what the hell is going on here anyways.. spirits... this place... what the hell is happening to the world..." He shook his head. "It must be hard to accept this world." Kento stood over Shino. "BWAH!" Shino fell backward. "It's alright~" Kento smiled. "I suppose, you wouldn't want to stay here would you?" Shino gulped and slowly shook his head. "I'll return you home, with that girl there. Keep an eye on her, I don't know how a wound to the soul will effect a normal human." He rubbed his chin. "Should something unnatural occur, come and see me." He smiled and suddenly, vanished... or rather, it was safer to say, Shino had vanished and appeared back at the old mill. "What... just happened...."

Upstairs-

"Ryan-san~ Everyone here is not exactly a shinigami." He smiled. "It's hard to say what they are... So i wont~" He laughed. "I hope you don't mind that Tahara-san and Rara-chan wont be joining us~" He smiled at them all. "But i'm here~"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2010)

Kyohei raised his eyebrow as the girl was ready to punch him, wondering what a little girl like her could possibly do to him. "Just what are you gonna do brat?" he spoke in a cocky tone before Kento pulled her away. The student watched as they walked off with Kento restraining her.

He turned around to see the food laying their on the table. He looked at it with a small smirk as saliva went down his hungry mouth. Kyohei quickly jumped to his seat and started eating surprisingly in a polite manner with a fork and knife.

"Some pretty good shit that snotty nose brat made,"  he commented before taking another bite. He had been so used to eating respectably while in his nice act that it actually turned into an instinct. Kyohei reached over and grabbed a cup of and gulped it down slowly.

"Hmm, I might actually have had this Dealer Reaper wrong. Sure he sells drugs, but with good food like this I could mooch off of him for a while," Kyohei suggested to himself as he placed the cup down.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

"That's fine," Ryan shook his head. "Are there other people like me? Like us? Humans with powers? I've been wanting to ask that for a while now. Is there anyone you know who has powers? Any group, any individual? Any records you have of people in the past, how they survived? Any methods to grow stronger, so that we can keep going? Anything like that, I'd really appreciate knowing about, if I could."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Toshiro looked at Ryan, and blinked a little bit, ?Well, I'm not particularly sure, to tell you the truth, Kento is the only one here who seems to have a Reiatsu that remotely resembles a Shinigami's.? Toshiro tilts his head slightly, ?I'm not sure what the other two are, I didn't really detect any Reiatsu from them, they're definitely not normal though.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, and began to dig into his plate, he was eating rather ferociously, like a pig, which caused Hogo to be weirded out slightly, ?Umm.. Toshiro-san.. if Kento-san saw you doing that..? Both of them were unaware Kento entered the room.

Toshiro stopped reflexively, and wiped off his mouth with his napkin, ?You're right, that would be problematic, he would kill me probably.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, then he heard Ryan say that this place was a really good place, and looked at him exasperatedly, ?This is a really good place?? Toshiro pointed in the direction where Kento had walked off, still not realizing he was back yet. ?You must be joking, you obviously weren't close enough to see him just a minute ago, I may have a lot of respect for him, but he is damned scary, and he's starting to give me the creeps.? Toshiro shuddered slightly at the thought of Kento asking him if he had forgotten about what Kento had told him, ?No, I take that back, he's not just creepy, I'm beginning to think he's downright insane.? Hogo immediately recognized Kento had entered the room again, "Umm.. Toshiro-san.. I think you ought to.. take that back.." Toshiro blinked a little by, "Why?" Hogo pointed to the other side of the room, and Toshiro turned around, and saw Kento standing there, 'Oh.. hell... no....'


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked at Ryan, and blinked a little bit, ?Well, I'm not particularly sure, to tell you the truth, Kento is the only one here who seems to have a Reiatsu that remotely resembles a Shinigami's.? Toshiro tilts his head slightly, ?I'm not sure what the other two are, I didn't really detect any Reiatsu from them, they're definitely not normal though.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, and began to dig into his plate, he was eating rather ferociously, like a pig, which caused Hogo to be weirded out slightly, ?Umm.. Toshiro-san.. if Kento-san saw you doing that..? Both of them were unaware Kento entered the room.
> 
> Toshiro stopped reflexively, and wiped off his mouth with his napkin, ?You're right, that would be problematic, he would kill me probably.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, then he heard Ryan say that this place was a really good place, and looked at him exasperatedly, ?This is a really good place?? Toshiro pointed in the direction where Kento had walked off, still not realizing he was back yet. ?You must be joking, you obviously weren't close enough to see him just a minute ago, I may have a lot of respect for him, but he is damned scary, and he's starting to give me the creeps.? Toshiro shuddered slightly at the thought of Kento asking him if he had forgotten about what Kento had told him, ?No, I take that back, he's not just creepy, I'm beginning to think he's downright insane.? Hogo immediately recognized Kento had entered the room again, "Umm.. Toshiro-san.. I think you ought to.. take that back.." Toshiro blinked a little by, "Why?" Hogo pointed to the other side of the room, and Toshiro turned around, and saw Kento standing there, 'Oh.. hell... no....'



"Forgive me ryan-kun..." Kento appeared behind Toshiro. "I shall be with you in just a moment~~" He smiled and picked Toshiro up. "Come along~ Toshiro~san~" He laughed, taking him out of the room and closing a sliding door behind him. All was quiet for a few moments, then the door opened once more, Toshiro walked into the room, pale as a ghost and slowly sat down at the table. "Please~ don't forget our discussion in the future~" Kento bowed and sat down at the table once more.



Taurus Versant said:


> "That's fine," Ryan shook his head. "Are  there other people like me? Like us? Humans with powers? I've been  wanting to ask that for a while now. Is there anyone you know who has  powers? Any group, any individual? Any records you have of people in the  past, how they survived? Any methods to grow stronger, so that we can  keep going? Anything like that, I'd really appreciate knowing about, if I  could."



"Hmm~" Kento thought back on Ryan's questions. "I debate telling you this answer..." He let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head. "It's true however, there exists a group like yourselves, in fact, there are three here in this town... though, i would suggest you stay away from them.." He looked at them. "I can not tell you any method for growing stronger sadly... I can only suggest training~ Those groups are bad.... Well~ I shouldn't say bad~ they are good children, who've made bad choices... they wish to do good... but, for bad reasons i suppose? or bad for good reasons... it's truly hard to tell..." He sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Forgive me ryan-kun..." Kento appeared behind Toshiro. "I shall be with you in just a moment~~" He smiled and picked Toshiro up. "Come along~ Toshiro~san~" He laughed, taking him out of the room and closing a sliding door behind him. All was quiet for a few moments, then the door opened once more, Toshiro walked into the room, pale as a ghost and slowly sat down at the table. "Please~ don't forget our discussion in the future~" Kento bowed and sat down at the table once more.



Toshiro was sweating bullets now, suddenly Kento was behind him, and his eyes widened as he was snagged up by the much older man, 'Oh crap..' Toshiro was beyond sweating bullets at this point, he was frozen stiff with fear, and he was taken out of the room, the door closed behind them. A few moments later, the door opened up, and Toshiro walked back into the room, if he had to guess he was as pale as a ghost would be, and he sat down at the table. He could only nod numbly when Kento told him not to forget their conversation, oh he wouldn't be forgetting _that _any time soon. Toshiro began to eat slowly at this point, more because his body wouldn't let him eat fast out of pure fear, then out of actual respect, though he knew now what kind of punishment was involved for disrespecting someone like Kento.

-----

Hogo blinked a little bit, as he watched Kento whisk behind Toshiro, and grab him up, he shuddered a little bit at Kento's laugh, 'Poor guy, this isn't going to end well for him.' Toshiro was taken outside the door, and it was closed. A few moments or so later, the door opened back up, and in walked Toshiro, pale as a ghost, and Hogo honestly had to be surprised. While he didn't want to know what Kento told Toshiro, he was also slightly intrigued as to what could frighten someone like him, who had fought creatures like Hollow, so much. Then again, that kind of subject would be left for another day. Hogo resumed his eating, keeping his attention focused on the conversation between Ryan and Kento.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2010)

Kyohei watched in curiosity as Kento took Toshiro out of the room. "..Well that only leaves there food, he spoke in a sure tone as he reached over for both of there plates, but he quickly returned them we he saw the two come back. "What the hell were you two- Wha?!" he stopped himself when he saw how pale and bad Toshiro looked. He blinked and then quickly returned to eating, "eh, I think I'll take what I said back about mooching off of him."

He spoke to himself quietly as a small sweat drop went down his forehead. He looked at the corner of his eye when he overheard Kento talking about others like them. "Tch, this fucking freak show is bigger than I thought," for some reason he spoke quietly unlike usual where he is loud.

This was mainly because of the fact that he didn't want to anger Kento after seeing what he did to Toshiro.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

"So people of power to be avoided," Ryan rubbed his chin. "That's going to be troublesome, isn't it? I mean even if we keep our Reiatsu down at all times, sooner or later a Hollow will sniff us out. And what happens if those guys find us too?"

Ryan began to think. "So besides those of us thrown into powers by that explosion, there are other humans with powers. But they're not on our side. So we have to avoid them and survive Hollows."

Ryan put his head in his hands, groaning a little. "I guess it was too much to ask for things to be nice and simple, huh?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "So people of power to be avoided," Ryan rubbed his chin. "That's going to be troublesome, isn't it? I mean even if we keep our Reiatsu down at all times, sooner or later a Hollow will sniff us out. And what happens if those guys find us too?"
> 
> Ryan began to think. "So besides those of us thrown into powers by that explosion, there are other humans with powers. But they're not on our side. So we have to avoid them and survive Hollows."
> 
> Ryan put his head in his hands, groaning a little. "I guess it was too much to ask for things to be nice and simple, huh?"



"The spiritual world isn't one of simplicity." Kento began to eat from his plate. "Honestly, There is one group that i would.. recommend.. however, their leader is a hard man to pin down... I wouldn't trust him myself and he rarely shows his face unless one of the other two moves..." He rubbed his chin. "I suppose, now that i told you that, you should know of the groups..." He sighed, he knew he should have stayed quiet, but Ryan would continue to ask and eventually find himself in more trouble. 

"The two to avoid are the Shashu and the Joutei. The Shashu deal more with Quincy and humans with projectile powers, the Joutei however don't discriminate much... I've heard rumors about them mostly, They've had many members, but somehow are down to 20 without losing a single one to a hollow... I've seen the reason as to why and it's why i recommend you stay away, they are very aggressive however... they will find you and will bring you into the group." He rubbed his chin. "Their leader is a feisty girl known as melisa, she's strong for a human.. very strong." He nodded. "Well~ that's enough~"

BOOOOM!!!!! "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Akuma shouts and throws open a sliding door. "Huff...huff...huff...." His eyepatch had been changed, it now was gray with a red symbol in the middle, though instead of a strap, it was chained at an angle around his head and another strip down to a choker on his neck. around the eyepatch it appeared to be bolted to his face, however, they were simple reiatsu constructs that didn't attach physically. "Oh~~ good to see your up~" Kento smiled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2010)

Shashu, Ryan thought of that first. Quincy, projectile powers. Were they related to Ryuu? Maybe that was why he had disappeared from sight.

As for the other set, the Joutei, that was the concern. "I'll avoid them," Ryan nodded. He'd also make sure everyone else did. If he could.

At that point the door slammed open and Akuma returned. Ryan stared at the setup he had on his head. That was pretty creepy. He imagined for a moment what sort of conversation Kento could have had with Toshiro, if he was capable of that. He shivered involuntarily.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 20, 2010)

Toshiro was busy listening in with the conversation about the Joutei and Shashu, he shook his head slightly, and sighed a little bit, he figured Kento was the type to keep things from him, however this was a little too much even for him to take in. A group who worked with Humans with Quincy powers, and a group who didn't discriminate much at all. He grumbled under his breath about how stupidly ridiculous these groups sounded, even if he didn't know much about their pasts, it still sounded like a pretty dangerous gambit to him, however if the Joutei leader was capable of tracking people down aggressively, then there was no point in trying to hide the humans, they would just find them eventually. He shook his head at Ryan, "No, avoiding them won't be possible, we could hide you all we wanted, they would still track you down eventually, when Kento says they're aggressive, he means they won't stop until-"

 Toshiro was startled and interrupted by the loud explosion, and turned to see Akuma barging into the room aftering throwing the door down. Toshiro looked at the new eye-patch that was on him, and noticed how it appeared to be bolted to his face with constructs made of some sort of Reiatsu, that didn't attach themselves to the skin physically at all. Toshiro immediately became more pale than he could possibly imagine, as after witnessing something like that, he immediately made the connection that Kento somehow created it, and it made the reality of how much of what Kento said to him could actually be accomplished all the more clear. Toshiro gulped, refusing to even ask a word about what happened, he wasn't stupid like that.

----------------------------------------------------------

Hogo listened intensely to the conversation between Kento and Ryan as he ate, this was as important to him as it was to anyone else, he needed to know this in case he did have some kind of power, and it was awoken. As he listened though, the situation seemed to be getting more and more hopeless, there were two organizations named the Shashu and the Joutei, both of which were dangerous, however the Joutei were not discriminatory, and we're quite pleased with aggressively tracking people down, and recruiting them, from what he understood. He closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, the world was just getting more, and more difficult to go through. He listened to Toshiro tell Ryan what he had already guessed.

 He nearly jumped out of his seat when he heard the loud explosion, and looked up to see Akuma barging in, knocking down a sliding door in the process. He gasped at the object that seemed to be over Akuma's eye, it was gray in color, with a red symbol in the middle, and there was a chain at the angle on his head, along with another strip that seemed to connect to this neck. He couldn't specifically what it was, but he had a feeling the eyepatch was somehow connected to Akuma's face, he gasped slightly, wondering what happened, but saying nothing about it.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2010)

"Don't say a damn word." Akuma grumbled. "You said you'd just seal the damn thing..." He looked at Kento. "And i did~ all's good~" He smiled and was about to take a bite of his food when Akuma knocked it away. "You did a hell of alot more then that!" He grabbed Kento's collar and pulled him up. "It was necessary, i realize the pain it caused, however with out it then i would not have been able to create the seal and you and i both know what would happen." He grabbed Akuma's wrist. "A short period of pain is a small price to pay for what will not happen. If you are displeased, i could just do what i said i'd do if you removed the eyepatch."

Akuma stared at him with silent anger. "I'm going home.." He dropped kento, grabbed his club and hightailed it out of Kento's shop. "My... such a barbarian..."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2010)

"Sounds like a bunch of clowns to me," Kyohei commented on the conversation after hearing about these two different Human groups known as the Shashu and the Joutie. Though as he usual, he didn't care about them and wouldn't even bother to try to hide. He then heard that the Joutie's leader was a female.

"A woman? Tch, there defiantly isn't gonna be any way that I'm gonna be scared of a group ran by just a bitch," he spoke in an aggressive tone as he took another bite of his food. Now not only would he not be fearful, but he would never join it now. Soon after he heard heard a loud booming sound and turned to see what it was.

"Dammit Drug Dealing Reaper! Don't fucking tell some thugs are after your stash!" Kyohei yelled assuming Kento had something to do with it. It was revealed to be Akuma, who Kyohei just realized had not been around. "Oh, Porcupine Head its just-" the teen paused when he saw the metal eyepatch that chained and nailed to his eye that almost made him look robotic.

His spoon completely dropped out of shock as he looked at him. "Gah! Porcupine Head....Turned into Metal Porcupine Head!" He declared as he watched Akuma leave.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro laughed a little nervously as Akuma and Kento seemed to get into a conversation about the object on his eye, something about sealing something away, just what exactly what they were talking about? Did it have something to do with the Reiatsu he felt earlier from Akuma when they were fighting Akuryu? He remembered back to that time once more, and shuddered slightly. He still didn't know what was happening to Akuma, and although he hated to admit it, he was worried about the guy. Toshiro heard Kento call Akuma a barbarian, and he smirked a little bit, ?Tell me about it, we were suppose to be sharing an apartment together, but we're not, I shouldn't have given him the key when we came here, oh well.? Toshiro sighed a little bit.

?I suppose I should be heading out as well,? Hogo said, and got up out of the chair, he smiled a little bit, and waved to them, ?I have to be getting home soon, my parents will get worried.? Hogo blinked a little bit, and then looked around, ?Although, come to think of it, I don't know where here is, so I don't know the direction of my house.? Hogo turned to look at Kento, ?Do you think you could use that weird.. technique or whatever to take me back to my house?? Hogo pulled out a card, which seemed to be some form of student ID for his middle school, and it had his address labeled on it, and he showed it to Kento, ?That's the address, though I don't know if you really need it or not.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro laughed a little nervously as Akuma and Kento seemed to get into a conversation about the object on his eye, something about sealing something away, just what exactly what they were talking about? Did it have something to do with the Reiatsu he felt earlier from Akuma when they were fighting Akuryu? He remembered back to that time once more, and shuddered slightly. He still didn't know what was happening to Akuma, and although he hated to admit it, he was worried about the guy. Toshiro heard Kento call Akuma a barbarian, and he smirked a little bit, ?Tell me about it, we were suppose to be sharing an apartment together, but we're not, I shouldn't have given him the key when we came here, oh well.? Toshiro sighed a little bit.
> 
> ?I suppose I should be heading out as well,? Hogo said, and got up out of the chair, he smiled a little bit, and waved to them, ?I have to be getting home soon, my parents will get worried.? Hogo blinked a little bit, and then looked around, ?Although, come to think of it, I don't know where here is, so I don't know the direction of my house.? Hogo turned to look at Kento, ?Do you think you could use that weird.. technique or whatever to take me back to my house?? Hogo pulled out a card, which seemed to be some form of student ID for his middle school, and it had his address labeled on it, and he showed it to Kento, ?That's the address, though I don't know if you really need it or not.?



Kento rubbed his chin. "That would probably be best." Kento walked over to Hogo. "But, i'll be using a different method from before, please stay still." He placed his hand on Hogo's head and chanted a long verse in a mumble so no one could hear. With the final words, Hogo's body was engulfed in a blue light and vanished. "Ah... wait... did i get the spiritual location right...?" He blinked. "If i got it wrong he may end up in the river...." He shrugged. "Well, either way he should be fine! he won't die after all!" Kento laughed and looked at everyone. "Your beds are ready for the night. please enjoy them."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2010)

Kyohei watched Kento teleport Hogo to whatever location as he finished his plate. His eye twitched when he heard Kento say he could of ended up in a river. "Wha!? You can't just be saying things like that in such a relaxed manner!" the teen exclaimed as he yelled at Kento.

He reached over to whip his mouth with a table cloth a politely laid it back down. "Oi, Drug Dealing Reaper! Who the fuck said I was gonna spend the night in a shit hole like this!?" Kyohei shouted as he slammed his hand on the table. He then rubbed his chin in thought of something else.

"Now....you bastards here have some pretty good food here. So I'm going to be mooching off you guys and I'm going to be spending the night in this shit hole whether you say yes or no!" Kyohei declared after he stood on top of the table pointing down at Kento. "Also,....for the last time.. does anyone have a SUCKER!?!?!" the teen roared with his arms in the air.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

As Kyohei roared, Ryan casually withdrew a mobile phone from his pocket, flipped it open and called home. He was preparing to tell his parents that he'd be staying at a friend's and not to worry about him.

The first thing they inquired about was what he was doing about martial arts.

"Shiiiiittttt," Ryan flipped the phone closed, and looked at Kento in a bit of a worried appearance. "Uh, hey, scuse me. Do you know how close the martial arts dojo on Drell St is? I uh, forgot I had training tonight I hope it's not too late how do we even keep track of time in here?"

Ryan looked about, trying to see out a window to check whether it had swung past 6pm yet. Damn him for an amateur, losing track of time like that.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro watched as Kento teleported Hogo, and shook his head a little bit, that technique was far too wacky for his taste. He heard Kento mention something about Hogo possibly falling into a river, "The hell do you mean he might fall into a river?! Yeesh, and here I was just thinking the kid took enough abuse as it was." Toshiro shook his head a little bit, then he heard Kento mention that their beds were ready for the night, and he sighed a little bit, it wasn't that he didn't want to spend the night here, it was just that sleeping in this place was bound to give him nightmares about what he and Kento had talked about earlier, well if you could even call it a talk anyway.

Toshiro watched, becoming slightly irritated with Kyohei, but he wasn't about to butt into the situation this time, if Kento didn't like what Kyohei had to say, he could just deal with him in a similar manner as he did with him, and the thought of that had made him smirk a little bit, he could only imagine that look on Kyohei's face if Kento had such a conversation with him, and that was a somewhat satisfying thought to him.

Toshiro shook his head when Kyohei said he was going to be mooching off of them, "Yeah right, like Kento would let you do that, he could send you away from here with a snap of his finger if he wanted to." Toshiro mumbled under his breath, then he heard Kento demand a sucker, and he sighed a little bit, "Yeah sure, maybe if you could ask in a nicer tone, someone would remember to bring you a sucker, your majesty."

------------------------

Hogo blinked a little bit as the area suddenly vanished, and the next thing he knew was that he was suddenly up in the air, right over a river. "Uwaaaah!" Hogo screamed, and fell into the river, however he was close enough to the bank, that was able to swim to it, and he managed to slowly climb his way out of the river, and onto the bank, panting slightly, "I guess that technique isn't so reliable after all." Hogo sighed a little bit, and then frowned slightly, "Great, what am I going to tell everyone now, that I've been gone for so long cause I went to a friend's house to swim with my clothes on?" Hogo sighed a little bit. He got up, and slowly started to make his way home in the wet clothing, there was no way in hell he was getting out of this unscathed.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei watched Kento teleport Hogo to whatever location as he finished his plate. His eye twitched when he heard Kento say he could of ended up in a river. "Wha!? You can't just be saying things like that in such a relaxed manner!" the teen exclaimed as he yelled at Kento.
> 
> He reached over to whip his mouth with a table cloth a politely laid it back down. "Oi, Drug Dealing Reaper! Who the fuck said I was gonna spend the night in a shit hole like this!?" Kyohei shouted as he slammed his hand on the table. He then rubbed his chin in thought of something else.
> 
> "Now....you bastards here have some pretty good food here. So I'm going to be mooching off you guys and I'm going to be spending the night in this shit hole whether you say yes or no!" Kyohei declared after he stood on top of the table pointing down at Kento. "Also,....for the last time.. does anyone have a SUCKER!?!?!" the teen roared with his arms in the air.



THWAP! Kento had thrown a sucker into Kyohei's mouth to shut him up. "Please enjoy that for a moment while i speak to the rest of my guests, I would hope your rudeness will subside after you partake of it." He smirked, Kyohei had mentioned a few things about something or other, it was Kyohei and Kento didn't care. He was annoying him and as such THUD! Kyohei fell to the ground. "Sleeping sucker, it's a solidified sleeping drug." He nodded, Kyohei would be out for a while, this would let him speak with the others.



Taurus Versant said:


> As Kyohei roared, Ryan casually withdrew a  mobile phone from his pocket, flipped it open and called home. He was  preparing to tell his parents that he'd be staying at a friend's and not  to worry about him.
> 
> The first thing they inquired about was what he was doing about martial  arts.
> 
> ...



"Yes, i know where it is. And we do have a few clocks in the shop to help you tell time, currently it's 5:55!" He smiled, Kento always had a clock somewhere, why, no one was quite sure... He didn't seem to like them, but he had one in every room. Actually, Kento hated clocks, they told time sure, but the ticking always bugged him when he was researching or when he was alone and trying to think.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2010)

Before he knew it a sucker was thrown into Kyohei's mouth by Kento. He almost choked on the candy when it went a little far back in his throat. "Hey! Watch where your throwing this shit....you...you~" his voice began to get a little quieter as his eye lids began to become heavy.

The boy began wavering back and forth around the table, trying to regain his balance. Eventually he fell backwards, covering his side of the table. For once things weren't too loud as he slept peacefully with his loud snores and drool running down his mouth. 

"Sure, Sure I'll follow you to all your concerts~" Kyohei spoke in his sleep, obviously having some sort of dream.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The two focused on Reno's attacks and R?n leaped. A flying Hollow served as a platform and she went higher, ending just behind the two. She let her flames burn in her own shape, but a larger form, creating a picture of a much larger Hollow than she was, something much more intimidating. She roared, and let the noise of the flame carry her threat outwards.
> 
> A jet of flames formed in the mouth of her fiery avatar, blasting out upon the two Shinigami gathered before her.
> 
> Reno would counter their dodge, she relied on him for that.



It was one thing after another and frankly Fumiko was getting tired of it all. Kioshi and she narrowly dodged the bird like Hollow ice spikes or whatever you wanted to call them. This caused them to roll all on the ground and turn flips, I mean what the hell did these hollows think she was an acrobat?

"Enough is enough! I"m sick of these  motherfucking Hollow in this motherfucking city!" Raged the black haird shinigami as she stood up wiping the debris off her clothes. Kioshi had finally managed to maneuver around the craters from the bird hollow's attack re-grouping with Fumiko. "It would seem that this was some kind of a plan...well it's pretty obvious now."

Though their problems weren't over with yet as a sudden influx in spiritual pressure. A gaint shadow loomed over them and at the same time it seemed to get incrediable hot. The two shinigami turned to be meet with yet another hollow. This one seemed to be able to use fire, a very big contrast to the other that used ice. A jet of flames formed in the mouth of hollow shooting out at the two.

"So what's the plan for this one Kioshi?" Fumiko asked as the raging inferno of flames got closer. "As a wise man once said from a game I saw you playing. 'Sometimes, it is wiser to....RETREAT!" With flames hot on their tail Fumiko and Kioshi broke out in a sprint to avoid the flames. Their plan was to put distance between them and the flame, but it seemed to be gaining on them. The two took a glance at each other before Kioshi stopped running and Fumiko turned around creating some distance between herself and the flame as she skidded across the pavement.

"Hadou #7 -Breaker!" Fumiko tossed two orbs of Reiatsu like a baseball at Kioshi. The orbs soared through the air hitting Kioshi's Katana and Nodachi freezing them on impact. Forming an X in front of him with his swords Kioshi cut the flames in half with the added effect of breaker. Sending them slamming into nearby buildings.

"Hey, I realized you got that quote from Xenosaga 2!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

Akuma-

  He walked towards his apartment and held his right eye. ?Damn, so I can?t remove this eyepatch no matter what huh.? He grumbled, it was nice to see while he could. Now he was stuck with the damn eyepatch again. ?I guess, there?s no helping it huh.? He thought about what Kento said, Hollowfication, he?d heard about it before. There was a shinigami banned for experimenting with it a couple hundred years ago.. Then there was another one, but he vanished somewhere.. No one was sure what happened to him. ?It?s an interesting subject I guess. But I would be banished if they found out about it?? He sighed.

  Akuryu-

  ?GUAH!!!? He flew back through the gargantia and landed on the ground. ?Nnngghhh?.RAAAAH!!!? he shouted, holding his wound. ?YOU SONS OF A BITCH!? he grumbled. ?I?LL FUCKING KILL YOU! YOU UNDERSTAND!? I?LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!! NNNGRAH!? he coughed, spitting blood onto the ground and standing up. ?Fuck? fuck? Fuck!!!!!!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Yes, i know where it is. And we do have a few clocks in the shop to help you tell time, currently it's 5:55!" He smiled, Kento always had a clock somewhere, why, no one was quite sure... He didn't seem to like them, but he had one in every room. Actually, Kento hated clocks, they told time sure, but the ticking always bugged him when he was researching or when he was alone and trying to think.



Ryan quickly retrieved the directions form Kento and burst out the front door of the shop. Had he actually had someone timing in, he would have discovered he was moving way up near human peak speed. His body, slowly being reinforced by his spiritual power, was evolving to a higher level, like everyone elses.

This was the beginning.

"Ryan, right on time."

"Yes, master." Ryan bowed to his instructor, and quickly changed into his training gear. He felt lighter in it, more able to move, more like him. It was always good, this time, once every week, where he became more.

"Take a stance." Ryan fell into what felt natural. A pose where he could counter and incoming strike, whether by deflecting or moving inside of it, and then strike his opponent with a heavy blow.

"That's good," his master raised an eye. "You've been practicing."

Ryan said nothing, simply waiting for the first move. And then he was blocking a palm thrust, trying to move around his master's testing strikes. But no matter how Ryan moved, he was unable to follow the man's own movements. They were born of more than two decades experience. He knew every step there could be.

"You're faster," Ryan heard the words amidst his steps, trying to find an opening to move through. "Your moves are better too. You've fought someone. A lot."

"I have had...experiences, lately," Ryan stated, finally countering a strike properly and shoving his other hand forward. The next thing he knew he was pinned to the ground, a knee in his back.

"I can see that," the master noted some heavy cuts already healed on Ryan's arms. "Surviving that explosion and then falling into a world of combat? Is that really what you want your life to be, Ryan?"

"Sure why not?"

"What?"

"Nothing, sorry."

Ryan slowly stood up, wondering what the hell that just was. His Reiatsu had hardly fluctuated at all. Such a clean shift, it was concerning. He didn't for a moment think of what was said as true though. He was already lying to himself enough as it was.

"Well, let's continue for this evening. I'd like to see you can properly keep up with your new skills."

When Ryan stumbled in through the door to Kento's in the evening, he was dead exhausted. He'd still burned way too much Reiatsu today. He needed sleep.



cjones8612 said:


> It was one thing after another and frankly Fumiko was getting tired of it all. Kioshi and she narrowly dodged the bird like Hollow ice spikes or whatever you wanted to call them. This caused them to roll all on the ground and turn flips, I mean what the hell did these hollows think she was an acrobat?
> 
> "Enough is enough! I"m sick of these  motherfucking Hollow in this motherfucking city!" Raged the black haird shinigami as she stood up wiping the debris off her clothes. Kioshi had finally managed to maneuver around the craters from the bird hollow's attack re-grouping with Fumiko. "It would seem that this was some kind of a plan...well it's pretty obvious now."
> 
> ...



R?n smiled as her attack was deflected. Those Shinigami had moves. She breathed in, causing her flames to compress around her body. No use wasting Reiatsu on flashy techniques. If they blocked her once, they wouldn't be weak against scare tactics anymore.

As the flames became a faint heat shimmer across her body, she slowly, casually, stalked towards the two. She was fast, she knew she was fast. She would be able to close the distance any time. As soon as Reno provided  a distraction, she would be there, fire exploding around them.

She kept her eyes locked on them, and her senses on Reno, waiting for his next move. Between the two, they would drive the Shinigami into a corner, and devour them.

A hollow looked up from its fight, roared and rushed R?n. All that could be seen was a blast of fire surrounding it, before it became nothing. That was a demonstration of her danger. She continued to approach.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit as he watched Ryan charge out of the shop, "Hah, glad I'm not the only forgetful one around here." Toshiro stretched out a little bit, he was full and relaxed now. He closed his eyes, and sighed thinking about the events that took place today. Everything that had happened was almost too much for his mind to take in, and he couldn't believe he lived in the conditions that he did while alive. He also couldn't believe Akuryu had gotten as strong as he had, if this kept up he would never be able to defeat that Hollow.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, he had met a lot of people now, and spilled the truth to more people than he wanted to admit, he had to agree with Kyohei, in some cases he wasn't very good with keeping secrets, in other cases however, well all he had to do is look for Kento in that regard, speaking of people he met, "Oh hell, what happened to Shino and Jousei anyway?"

---------------------

Hogo continued on his trek home, and he sighed a little bit, his clothes were still pretty much soaked, and he had received some rather strange looks from people on the way home. He shook his head a little bit, and finally arrived at his house. He gulped, and knocked on the door, and a boy who looked to be the actual age of 12 answered the door, "H-Hogo! What the hell happened to you?" The boy asked, surprised at the soaked clothing on him. "Ah.. sorry Hirako-san, a lot happened lately." Hirako blinked a little bit, and nodded, "Yeah, I can see that now, come in quickly." Hirako practically jerked Hogo into the house, and shut the door behind them.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro sighed a little bit, he had met a lot of people now, and spilled the truth to more people than he wanted to admit, he had to agree with Kyohei, in some cases he wasn't very good with keeping secrets, in other cases however, well all he had to do is look for Kento in that regard, speaking of people he met, "Oh hell, what happened to Shino and Jousei anyway?"​


​ 
Kento took a sip of tea. "I sent them home, they will be fine." He nodded and stood up. "But now, i believe it's a good time for you to rest. It's been an eventful day and it would be best if you all got some sleep." He turned his back to Toshiro. "And i recomend you not leave your room and try to look around. You never know whom you'll run into, right?" He smiled an eerie smile and took his leave of the room.

Kogoro-

She'd made it to the 4th division and explained what happened to the captain. "I see, Then let s be on our way." The two shunpo to the 11th's training ground where Isis was. "Well then." Seijin draws his katana. "I shall bring her to the fourth division now."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro smiled a little bit, "I see, it's best that way then." Toshiro heard Kento say they should get some rest, and he couldn't agree more to that, however as soon as he heard Kento say that he recommended Toshiro should not leave his room for fear of who he might run into, he immediately became slightly pale again, "Oh don't worry, I don't plan on it." Toshiro whispered quite nervously, as he saw Kento take his leave though, he realized something, "Ah, wait a minute, he didn't show me where my room was." Toshiro bowed his head a little bit, "He did that on purpose as revenge, he KNOWS I'm going to have to walk around to find it."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akira nodded and lead Mira too the restaurant, it was one of his  favorite places. His family didn't take him out much, he assumed it was  because of how he acted, or maybe how he looked. Perhaps it was because  he was an orphan living on the streets. He wasn't too sure why they took  him in and why they wouldn't take him out.. It was only his sister who  took him anywhere. He liked her the best out of the family, it seemed  like she actually cared.
> 
> "Here it is..." They arrived at The Egg Drop palace, it had a sign that  resembled a Japanese castle with a few eggs on it and a bowl of soup.  "Oh! Akira! it's you!" The waiter seemed to know him, It's hard to  forget the boy who always comes in with a dog though. "Do you want a  table for three this time?" He chuckled. "S..sure..." Akira answered.  "Right this way!"



Mira admired to resturaunt, it was a cute little place. She noticed the people at the resutraunt seemed to know Akira. He must of come here a lot was what Mira assumed. She followed Akira and the waiter to the table and sat down.

"This is a very nice place, Akira," Mira said cheerfuly.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira admired to resturaunt, it was a cute little place. She noticed the people at the resutraunt seemed to know Akira. He must of come here a lot was what Mira assumed. She followed Akira and the waiter to the table and sat down.
> 
> "This is a very nice place, Akira," Mira said cheerfuly.



Akira nodded. "Yeah... My sister showed it to me when i first came here to try and cheer me up." He rubbed the back of his head, This was kind of difficult for him, he didn't really know what to say or do at this point. Kazen sat down in a chair next to Akira and looked rather happy. "Now then! I know what young Kazen would like!" The waiter chuckled. "A nice, big, juicy steak!" Kazen barked rather happily, to akira though he heard. "Yes! yes! OH YES!!!" Kazen drooled. "Akira, you will have your usual?" Akira nodded. "And what about the young miss?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 21, 2010)

Mira giggled as she heard Kazen bark happily. That dog must be in pure bliss right now. She then heard the waiter mention the usual. She was curious to know what the usual was. Mira looked at the waiter. She knew what she'd have.

"I'll have chicken yakisoba, please," Mira said kindly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kogoro-
> 
> She'd made it to the 4th division and explained what happened to the captain. "I see, Then let s be on our way." The two shunpo to the 11th's training ground where Isis was. "Well then." Seijin draws his katana. "I shall bring her to the fourth division now."



"Uh," Isis didn't even want to move, her head was pounding and her Reiatsu felt like she was lying in a bag of rusty screws. "It's getting bad I can realise I'm in fourth by the smell of the place."

"Probably means you're Eleventh Division through and through," someone mopping the sweat off her brow commented. Isis chuckled, the grimaced as her body shot through with pain.

"Note to self," she groaned, "Forcibly shutting down something connected directly to your soul and Reiatsu output is not a good idea. Ever."

"Yeah that's pretty much one of the basics."

"Oh be quiet."

"Yes ma'am."

It was a long time after the healer had left and Isis was lying in her own pain induced coma that she next heard movement. The door to the empty room slid open, and a figure stepped inside. It was a calm and quiet presence, but one that bespoke immeasurable strength. Isis forced herself into a sitting position, and opened her eyes.

"That was a large amount of self inflicted damage, Isis Neith." Isis spent a few moments studying the features of the man, his calm eyes, tied back hair, impassive face. She tried to remember the name, of the Captain of Fourth Division, but came up short.

"It was, Captain," she looked down from his gaze, there was something inscrutable about it. "However I felt it was necessary at the time."

"Why would you choose, to harm yourself so much?"

Isis breathed out a little, calming herself. She looked about, seeing her Zanpakutō lying nearby. She didn't even try to reach out for it.

"On my last mission, to locate a rogue Second Division member," Isis began, keeping her eyes closed as she attempted to work out the kinks in her Reiatsu. "I clashed with him. A few times. In the end, I developed Shikai."

"Shikai?" the Captain raised an eyebrow. "So young, too."

"Too young, I think," Isis put a hand to her head, trying to ease the Reiatsu which was messing with her thoughts. "I can't control the spirit. It's...powerful. And aggressive. It wants to attack everything with its powers it can. And...I don't like it, what it can do. I don't want to use it. But it keeps trying to force itself out. I'm worried...no, it's more than that. I'm scared. Scared of what's inside me, and just how closely it's related to my soul."

"Having a great power at so young an age can be a dangerous thing," Isis raised her head to the words. "You show wisdom in admitting you may not be ready for it."

"Is there any way to restrain it?" she asked, a note of hope on her voice. "Some way to keep it under control until I'm strong enough to face it?"

He was about to respond, when a Shinigami entered the room. "Captain Seijin!" she exclaimed, "We've got a heavily injured Shinigami just arrived. Your assistance is needed."

"Right." he stood up, nodded to Isis that he would return later, and left. Isis tried to relax herself, easing back into the bed. Her Reiatsu was slightly less jumpy now. However, in the quiet, the images of what Kingdom of Nightmares was capable seeped into her head.

She shivered in the dark.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> R?n smiled as her attack was deflected. Those Shinigami had moves. She breathed in, causing her flames to compress around her body. No use wasting Reiatsu on flashy techniques. If they blocked her once, they wouldn't be weak against scare tactics anymore.
> 
> As the flames became a faint heat shimmer across her body, she slowly, casually, stalked towards the two. She was fast, she knew she was fast. She would be able to close the distance any time. As soon as Reno provided  a distraction, she would be there, fire exploding around them.
> 
> ...



~ Tokyo ~ 

Reno Watched as the Shinigami dodged his attacks. Catching the looks both of their faces he grins. It was a mixture of surprise and disgust. If only those two could see past the mask he wore. Saw the sadistic smile that fractured his lips. The leathery skin that spanned his wings cut the air with each  down stroke he takes. He cackles wildly as he watches R?n makes her approach from the south below them. With a surge her Reiatsu laps out with her surging flames. The Shinigami pause just a moment as the seem to confer with each other to make sure what they were going to do. To no surprise they make a hasty retreat putting as much ground between them and the attack that they could muster before they are forced to confront it. A light breeze kicks some of the intense heat up Reno?s way as the two decided to make their stand and he was more then happy that he was high enough that the heat wasn?t lapping at his toes.

Their defense against the dread flames was brilliant though. The girl that Reno pegged as a Kido user casts a spell on the Males Zanpaktou. The enchanted weapon was then used to cut  R?n?s flames in twain and diverting the after devastation toward the buildings around them. In the blast of light the Shinigami?s Zanpaktou glistened seductively to Reno who longed for just a small taste. As the situation settled R?n stalked forward her body language telling him that she wanted a distraction. Reno nods formulating a plan. With a burst of Reiatsu his body shifts and contorts as it shrinks in on itself the ratty fur of the bat like body he had adopted slides into his body as feathers start sprout in their place. The light of the moon catches the sparkles of ice shimmering form his blue tented wings. Still yet Reno?s body shrinks ever more down, down and down his mass shifting and shrinking to he is about the size of a large humming bird. 

Pumping Reiatsu into his wings Reno doubles, triples then quadruples the amount of speed his wings can produce. It was a hefty risk. But if the gamble paid off it would be a wonderful meal or soul and sword. Zipping down at tremendous speeds Reno begins to encircle the two Shinigami just out of their reach. With each blurry pass he makes his body produces more and more ice vapor. In a matter of moments the humid air starts to drastically chill as Reno varied each pass to make him harder to hit. Soon ice started to form in the air as a mild wind started to blow.   ?Ice Maelstrom!? Reno barks as he shifts form in mid flight slowing drastically he hits the air. His claws tear into the Reiatsu that freely floated and slides to a stop beside R?n. Now back in the human like wolf form that R?n had saw when he first reached this town.  ?Think you can super heat the ice in the center?? he asks curiously as he glances to the cat Hollow with the corners of his eyes. He may not be showing it but he was hurting and bad his muscles strained just to stay attached. He would need some time to recoup. But all was according to Plan.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

"Everything burns," she smiled widely, her voice crackling with the flame licking across her body. Rán's flames left a streak of fire behind her as she raced forward, creating a distraction. Because in the dark, she was harder to see than the brightness of her flame. What fire streaked out behind her was noticed, and she, before the flames, was invisible.

All her strength concentrates into a leap, her speed converting to power, her flames adding an explosive push. Rán spiraled through the air, spinning like a wheel as her flames gathered around her in a giant orb. So much stronger, she was growing of late, that her fire powers had grown beyond compare.

The orb of fire broke apart in midair, as Rán stopped spinning. Directly above the heads of the Shinigami, she hurtled down, a bolt of fire from the sky, flames behind her in a spear of death. She passes between them, distracted by the ice, and a wave of heat explodes outwards, slamming into the cold.

Rán hits the ground hard, and it cracks. She breaths out slowly, her fires out, her body drained. It would take a few moments, for her Reiatsu to restore itself. Things weren't as instantaneous here as they were in Hueco Mundo. She would hope this combination distracted them, for now would be a disadvantageous time to be attacked.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira giggled as she heard Kazen bark happily. That dog must be in pure bliss right now. She then heard the waiter mention the usual. She was curious to know what the usual was. Mira looked at the waiter. She knew what she'd have.
> 
> "I'll have chicken yakisoba, please," Mira said kindly.



The waiter nodded. "I'll be back in a moment, please do talk amongst yourselves." He nodded to Akira and left. "Uhh... so..." Akira coughed. "I'm not really sure what to talk about... Do you have anything you want to discuss?" 


   Akuma-

  BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! HOLLOW! HOLLOW~ HOLLOW~ ?Uuuuugggghhhhhhhhhhhh.? Akuma let out a long groan and pulled out his phone. ?You?ve gotta be fucking kidding me.? He checked out the map. ?Shit, it?s far.? He sighed and was kind of glad he was out of his gigai at the moment. ?Alright.? Akuma let out a sigh. ?I?ll go. I?ll go.? He grumbled, put the phone away, Toshiro wouldn?t be let out of Kento?s shop that easily, he knew the kind of guy he was.. he experienced it first hand?.?I?ll take my anger out on the hollow??

  Karakura Towers-

  A large sky scraper in the business district of Karakura. ?Nnngyah~? A man shouts, His body tethered to the building. ?I WONT LET YOU HAVE IT! THIS IS MY COMPANY!? He shouts, yelling at the people leaving the building. ?THAT?S RIGHT! GET OUT OF HERE!? the hole in his chest was nearly complete, he was ready to turn at any moment. ?I?LL KILL YOU ALL!! DO YOU THINK I CARE!? BWAHAHAHA! I DON?T GIVE A RATS ASS! I?LL CRUSH YOU ALL LIKE THE INSECTS YOU ARE! I AM IMMORTAL NOW! I CAN?T DIE ANYMORE! DON?T IGNORE ME!?

  As he shouts, he screams out in pan. ?GGRAAH!!!? His body begins to burn and crackle. ?No! Damn it! I?ve lived for so long! I?m alive! Im immortal! I CAN?T DIE!? He cries out, his body beginning to glow and soon, KABOOM!!! There was an explosion of reishi and the body vanished off the map. 

  Akuma-

  ?Fuck! Now there?s two!? He grumbled as he headed towards the location. ?Are these damned things multiplying now!??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro was busy walking around the shop, which he noted seemed to be a hell of a lot bigger on the inside that it looked from the outside. Odd how things like that worked sometimes, he was busy looking for his bedroom, since Kento hadn't seemingly directed him to it, and after waiting around for about two minutes, no one had come to help him find it, so he figured at the very least, he would go out and look for it on his own. He continued to walk around the shop, ?Damn, what the hell, why is this place so ridiculously big?? Toshiro sighed a little bit, he had carefully avoided boxes, and other placed items, he wasn't about to be an idiot and get on Kento's bad side again.

Toshiro continued walking for a good 4 minutes, passing by items laying on the ground, or items put up on shelves, but for the love of him, he could seemingly not find where his bedroom for the night was. He slumped his shoulders slightly as he walked, and sighed again, 'This is not turning out to be a good day for me, does this man intend to make me walk until I pass out in the middle of the floor or something?' As Toshiro turned a corner, he realized that he had come right back to the dining room that he was in, and he could only look agape in shock, soon enough a yell encompassed the whole shop, ?WHY IS THIS PLACE SO MUCH BIGGER ON THE INSIDE THAN THE OUTSIDE?!?

--------------------------


 Hogo sighed a little bit, he had slipped into some clothes that fit him a lot better than the ones that were soaked did. He slumped down onto a futon on the floor, and picked up the cup of tea that was sat down in front of him. He grabbed a remote not long afterward, and began flipping through the channels til he came to the news, 'Oh well, guess it's time to see what's going on around the town.' Hogo sighed a little bit, things were always dull around here, well he couldn't particularly say that anymore, given everything that had happened today. Hogo watched as the news articles rolled by, another political debate, then the news that a building had caught on fire, no surprise there, fires seemed to be occurring a lot more in the city as of late. Finally a news report about the high school came on.


 ?That's such a disheartening story, isn't it?? Hirako called out, as he sat down beside Hogo, and Hogo nodded a little bit, ?Yeah, it is.? 'If only you knew what really caused it.' Hogo thought to himself. He had to wonder if anyone was safe anymore, especially since the enemies that they were dealing with couldn't be seen for that matter. Hirako looked over at his friend, and noticed that he seemed to look slightly pale, ?Umm, Hogo, are you feeling sick or something?? Hogo blinked a little bit, then shook his head, ?No, not at all, don't worry about it, I'm fine.? Hogo smiled his best attempt at an enthusiastic smile, and while Hirako could see through it, he just nodded, saying nothing more about it, Hogo would tell him about whatever was bugging him eventually.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 21, 2010)

The two Hollow they were being attacked by were unlike the group of others they fought eariler. These two seemed to have powerful special abilities of their own. These two were much more dangerous and powerful compared to the gaint Hollowpillar that attacked them back in SS. The night sky wasn't helping the battle much either. With all the battleing and them reflecting the attack of the fire breathing hollow it was much darker than it already was.

Kioshi and Fumiko stooed with their backs to each other, with some feet in between them. They had no idea what else their opponents were capable so it was best to be on guard for the time being. "This would be so much easier if I could use my zanpaktou's abilities" Kioshi said slowing turning in a cricle with Fumiko to cover any blind spots. "Heh I know what you mean. Though I figure it's much more rough on you since you don't use Kido." After their brief chat there was utter silence as they waited for their enemies to make their move, and they seemed to have read their mind.

Faster than they could react one of them began circling them a great speed. Though the hollow was smart, not only did it move to much to fast for them to get a good view of it, it also stayed at a distance out of their reach. It got faster and faster and soon the humid air of Tokyo suddenly became cold. The sudden drop in temperature as very noticeable as the two could see their breath.

The Hollow then called out the name of it's attack. Fumiko and Kioshi looked into the air to see a giant ice shard forming above their heads. Kioshi was slightly lost at the sight of it. Their had an almost eerie beauty to it even though it was meant to kill. 

"Kioshi look out!" Fumiko's warning caught Kioshi's attention to see the next move played. What seemed to be a giant red fire ball suddenly turned into a giant bolt of flames that slammed down onto the two with such force that the ground cracked under their feet. The sheer force was enough to send Kioshi diving through the air one way and Fumiko skidding the other way.

"Hot, hot, hot hot, hot, burn!" Fumiko began yelling as she began swatting the flames away on her uniform. A straining task while her skin felt like it was burning off. She reached touched her left should with her right hand and felt, a great burning sensation hit her as she removed her hand. Parts of her skin had began burnt off.

Kioshi landed atop a nearby light pole as he watched the smoke and debris of the attack begin to disperse along with the giant that began to be revealed. The sleeve of his uniform had been completely burned off. Then the sudden raise and fall left his with a burn somehow. _"I really dislike fighting, but I think this maybe the chance I need!"_ Propelling himself off the light pole Kioshi sent himself with both swords drawn into the middle of the crater ready for attack.

*BOOOM*

A sudden unexpecting surge in Reiatsu caught Kioshi off guard throwing him to the ground. He pain in his arm had gotten much worse and parts of his skin had been burnt off in that sudden explosion.

*BOOOM*

Another sounded as Kioshi narrowly invaded. The power of the blast sent him slamming into the same pole he had just jumped from. "Kioshi I'm comming!" Fumiko screamed as she began to run toward her partner in a vain effort. Two explosion rocked the area she was running in the first staggering her and the next propelling into the ground at great speed. The two struggled to regain their balance. 

"There's was a distrubance...which caused a....small explosions" Kioshi struggled to say. That had gotten bad fast, and they had yet to mount any kind of offensive attack. Though this wouldn't stop him as he willed himself back to his orginal task.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 21, 2010)

Rán snarled as she felt a Reiatsu approaching her. Dammit. She jumped back as the Shinigami closed in, letting the smoke from her flames obscure her slightly. She dropped her Reiatsu down, and began to walk from flame to flame, increasing it as she passed through. It burned on the ground, sending more smoke around, creating a thicker cover.

Let the Shinigami brazenly enter her territory. Here she was a phantom.

A large series of explosions echoed out in the above sky. The destabilized Reiatsu from her and Reno's combined attacks would make aerial maneuvers dangerous for anyone, Shinigami or Hollow. That was fine, though. She preferred the ground.

A sword slash passed through the smoke, so close she could see the glint of silver metal. She let it pass overhead and jumped back slightly. The Shinigami was guessing, she knew he couldn't sense her.

She hoped.

As she continued to feed the fire, she made a circle of flames around the outside of the smoke cover. Yes. He was inside of her territory, surrounded by fire that would respond to her call. She would burn him to pieces, and feast on his flesh.

With a loud yowl, she raised her Reiatsu and blew the smoke away.

Inside this ring of fire, she was ready to fight.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The waiter nodded. "I'll be back in a moment, please do talk amongst yourselves." He nodded to Akira and left. "Uhh... so..." Akira coughed. "I'm not really sure what to talk about... Do you have anything you want to discuss?"




Mira noticed that Akira seemed a bit nervous. That or he didn't know what to say. He asked her if there was anything she wanted to talk about. She thought for a moment about what to talk about. She finally thought of what to talk about.

"How have you been handling you're new abilities?" Mira asked.


*Elsewhere*

"Oh Yuki-chan~" a voice rang out to Hiroyuki. He looked up to see his boss come skipping towards him. It was that long awaited day, pay day. Hiroyuki smiled at his boss.

"Guess what I have for you?" his boss asked. Hiroyuki by now knew his boss's little game. He sighed as he thought for a moment as he thought of his answer.

"I know know sir. A puppy?" Hiroyuki asked in a gentle tone. His boss laughed as he patted Hiroyuki on the head.

"Nope, it's your pay check you silly girl," his boss said as he handed Hiroyuki the envelope cotained his pay. Hiroyuki took it graciouslly from his boss. 

He looked  down at the floor. That's right, his boss acknowledged him as a girl. Hiroyuki wondered how his boss would react if he knew he was actually a guy. Hiroyuki looked up to see his boss walking away tohand out the other paychecks to the other employees.

He then looked up at the clock, it was time for him to go. His shift was now over. He grabbed his bag and slung it over his shoulder.

"Sir, my shift is over now. I'm leaving," Hiroyuki called out as he left the bookstore/coffee shop he worked at. He walked down the sidewalk that was filled with people. Hiroyuki was debating were to go. He had plenty of time to kill before he went home.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2010)

Toshiro had resumed his walking around, although he was now more annoyed than shocked, he had covered the entire shop three times, and just when he felt like he had discovered all there was to be about the shop, he managed to uncover a new area. It was beginning to freak him out a little just how big the shop was at this point, ?Seriously, this place is freakin huge, how many secret areas does this man have in his shop?? Toshiro shook his head slightly, ?Please don't answer that, if anyone is around me right now.? Toshiro shuddered slightly, he remembered Kento's words, 'You never know whom you'll run into, right?'


 Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, unaware that he had walked into yet another secret area that he uncovered, however this room seemed to be slightly different from others. It was filled with various vents, and seemed to only have a single lone chair sitting in the room, Toshiro shuddered to think of what kind of experiments were done in that chair. ?Man, this is hopeless, I'm completely lost, I'll just wait for someone to come find me.? Toshiro leaned back against a wall, however when he leaned back he felt something against his back, as he turned around to look at it, he noticed a red button that said ?Do not push? was sticking out of the wall. ?What the fuck? That was NOT there before.? Before Toshiro had time to respond though, he suddenly noticed there was a purple cloud like substance flowing into the room. ?What is.. going.. on? Toshiro's eyes began to get heavier, and heavier until eventually he thudded onto the floor, the darkness had closed around his world, and he was knocked out cold.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira noticed that Akira seemed a bit nervous. That or he didn't know what to say. He asked her if there was anything she wanted to talk about. She thought for a moment about what to talk about. She finally thought of what to talk about.
> 
> "How have you been handling you're new abilities?" Mira asked.



Akira looked down at his hands for a moment. "I guess... ok..." He sighed. "That guy Akuma saved me apparently, he healed my arm and trained me so i could control it.. But mostly, i feel he just beat me to a pulp." He leaned back a bit. "I've never really considered what i would do from here on out though." He shook his head. "What about you?"

   Akuma-

  ?FUCK YEAH!? He shouts, leaping over a gap between two large buildings. ?You know, it?s kind of pointless to do that, I can walk on air.? He thought to himself. ?But fuck it?s fun!? He laughed and cleared another gap. ?Might as well get some fun in before I fight another weak ass hollow.? He groaned. ?The last fun fight I had was with that Akuryu, and Akira.. that was pretty fun.? He nodded. ?Yeah, this mission actually has been enjoyable.? 

  As he nears the business center he can feel the hollows presence, ?Hmm? That?s odd?? He looked around. ?Normally, I can?t sense it right away?? He slung his club over his shoulder and looked around. It was hard to see, the only light shining down was from the quarter moon in the sky. ?What?s going on?? He looked around, there was supposed to be two hollow and he could sense them but couldn?t see them. ?I don?t like this.? 

  Foo~ A whispering flapping sound came from the left, Akuma jumped just in time to avoid an attack that broke through the roof of the building and covered his vision with a cloud of dust and smoke.  ?What the hell?? He skid across the ground and prepared himself. ?Where are you looking shinigami!? Akuma?s eyes widened as he turned around and his face exploded.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 22, 2010)

Hogo sighed a little bit, he was still listening to the report about the school being blown up, it was going on about how half the student body seemed to be unaccounted for, believed to be either dead or missing, if they hadn't found them by yet, Hogo thought it would have been obvious to assume they were all dead. Hogo shook his head slightly, it was a sad thing to think about really, that the people who were technically suppose to be protecting this world were in reality somehow destroying it. Hirako looked at his friend, and noticed the pensive look on his face as he watched the news report.

'He doesn't know something about it, does he?' Hirako thought to himself, then immediately catapulted that thought about twenty miles across the town, 'No way in hell, Hogo's way too nice to get involved in something like that.' Hirako smiled a little bit, and got up, "Well, I'm gonna go wash the dishes, since mom isn't home from work yet." Hogo nodded a little bit, "That sounds good." He turned his attention back to the TV as Hirako went into the kitchen, and at that moment a very nasty feeling ran through his stomach, 'What if Hirako unintentionally gets involved with this kind of thing because those Hollows are after me?'​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2010)

Akuma-

  ?GUAH!? He drops to a knee and grabs his face. ?F?fuck?.? He coughs, his face bloodied and burned. ?Very good shinigami! But why do you look away from the enemy!? Akuma grumbled. ?Damn it? where is he going to attack from next.? Akuma wiped the blood from his eye and looked around. ?FOOLISH SHINIGAMI!? The hollow shouts, Akuma lets out a sigh and reaches his hand out quickly as he snatches something from the air. ?So, this is what?s been hitting me.? He looks down at a worm like hollow, squirming in his hand. ?Tch.? He throws the creature to the ground, causing a small explosion. ?Explodes on contact??

  ?Long range hollow, short range shinigami.? Akuma looks around the area, tons of high buildings to hide on, hell he could be in the air. ?Alright, fuck it.? Akuma cracks his neck. ?Here we go.? He jumps into the air and starts to run towards the biggest building. ?Where are you going!?? The hollow shouts. ?This is boring.? He grumbled. ?If I can?t find him it?s boring.? He rushed forward towards the building, the worm like hollow blazing past him. ?Behind me huh?? He smirked. ?Then, let?s see what your maximum distance is.? Akuma quickly turned around and saw the creature that had been shooting him.

  ?Crap.? The hollow was a worm like creature, it?s arms were bows, the string an odd tendon that pulled back on his arm, it had no fists, in fact, it seemed as though his hands at been severed and replaced by holes for the worms to be shot from. ?Found you.? Akuma waved. ?SO WHAT!? The hollow laughs and the tendons on its arms pull back and fire more worms. ?So this!? Akuma Shunpo?s out of the way, and then with two more appears behind the worm like creature. ?I fuckin hate bugs.? He swings his club down and crushes the beast. ?Problem fuckin solved.? He smirked. ?Ah, wait.. there were two.? He rubbed his chin. ?But, where?s the other one??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

~ Soul Society ~ 

Marcus finally releases James? tongue when they reached the hallway. With tears streaming from his eyes James spits furiously as he makes all sort of funny faces.  ?You should know to keep that thing in your skull.? Marcus says with a grin as he walks along. James now with a rather sour face spread across his features just walks along silent with his arms folded over his chest. ?I don?t see what was so funny about that Marcus.? he says finally breaking the silence just as they reach the world gate.  ?It?d been a whole lot funnier if you could have seen the look on your face.? Marcus replies as he holds his right hand up to shush anything James could have said in rebuttal.  ?I think she?s assigning teams already so shut it.? are the words that slip from Marcus? lips. James goes to stick his tongue out again, but thinks twice. ?You two in the back. You?re late. So that means you?re the last team.? the instructor says.

?What the hell do you mean we?re late? We were following right behind you!? James shouts out on the accusation of being tardy.  ?If you have any problems you and he can stay behind.? the instructor replies blatantly as she holds up her clip board. ?I argh!? before James could get his sentence out he is stopped by a sharp elbow to his ribs.  ?If I fail because of you James, I?ll fillet you like a fish.? Marcus says out of the side of his mouth maintaining a smile. James rubs his side and keeps his mouth shut as he looks away from the instructor and Marcus. ?Well since we have no more objections we?ll go over your team assignments once we get to the real world. Then with a flick of her wrist the large gate behind her opens.  A swirling vortex of Reiatsu became visible behind the structure. Then the gate went to work and turned the mass of energy to a usable walkway. ?Now if you follow me, we can get this monotony over with.? She says with an annoyed tone before entering the gate.

~ Human World ~ 

As typical Marcus and James were the last out of the gate, perhaps if they had followed quicker to the world gate they wouldn?t be last again. ?You two!? the instructor shouts. ?Get over here to receive your assignment . Marcus jogs over to her as James folds his arms over his chest and pouts like a child. ?Since you two caused a scene you get the hardest part of the test.? the instructor says with a wicked smile. _ Just my luck_ Marcus thinks as he glances over to James. ?Bah, what ever lady. I?ve done test like this a dozen times before.? James says with a sass in his tone. ?Oh have you now?? The instructor now curious glances at her clip board. ?Ah yes. James Jones. You have taken the world exam half a dozen time and failed just as many it seems. Lucky you?re being teamed with Marcus. He has higher grades and seems to care.? She says back forcing James to sweat drop. Leaning over to Marcus he puts his hand up to cover his mouth. ?I didn?t know that low level instructors got that kind of information.? 

?I heard that Mr. Jones.? the instructor snaps causing Marcus to face palm. ?And I?m not some low level Instructor. I?m the highest ranked fifth year student.? she adds as she pulls her clip board up. A sickly look falls across James face as he steps behind Marcus and keeps his mouth shut. ?Wise move Mr. Jones.? the instructor says not pulling the clip board form her face. ?You two will be taking the far north quadrant of the yard. There you will find a large warehouse chalked to the brim with Faux Hollow with varying ranges form five to eight year student combat levels.? the instructor says as she brings the clipboard to her side. ?Your main objectives is to clear the perimeter then take the Warehouse and secure it.? She finishes as she falls to a more relaxed stance. ?You?re dismissed.? she says plainly before turning and walking toward a large tower she could see the whole yard from. 

Marcus grips the hilt of his Zanpaktou tightly as he walks along.  ?Don?t let your guard down, even for a moment James.? Marcus says with a serious tone. ?Why, this is just a test. Not like we can die.? James retorts as he loosely drags his faux Zanpaktou along.  ?Because I serious about gutting you if you cause me to fail.? Marcus replies with out batting an eyelash as the warehouse becomes visible in the distance.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> R?n snarled as she felt a Reiatsu approaching her. Dammit. She jumped back as the Shinigami closed in, letting the smoke from her flames obscure her slightly. She dropped her Reiatsu down, and began to walk from flame to flame, increasing it as she passed through. It burned on the ground, sending more smoke around, creating a thicker cover.
> 
> Let the Shinigami brazenly enter her territory. Here she was a phantom.
> 
> ...



The smoke cloud dissipated as a elegantly like howl broke through it. Finally Kioshi could see one of the Hollows that had stage, what he called, a very elaborate scheme. The smoke had completely evaporated revealing to Kioshi not only the hollow before him, but the cage they now fought in. A roaring circle of flames kept Kioshi from running away, it gave an illusion of a coliseum death match.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLB2o3VYcO0[/YOUTUBE]




The owner of these flames? A feline like hollow who stalked and stared at Kioshi with amusement and hunger. _"Retreating is outta the question, it's just me and this hollow"_ Kioshi thought taking his injuries into account. The small particle explosions he tried to evade and the hit's he took left him in a ragged state, but it was his duty as a shinigami to get rid of this hollow.

"Don't think I didn't see through you and your partners plan. A very simple and effective strategy to seperate me and my friend. I guess that means you were watching us for a while then...correct?"

*Fumiko*

Those small, but powerful explosions had caught her off guard embedding into the ground just off of the street. With a few groans and moans Fumiko pulled herself up from the reckage. "No matter why many times this happens, I'll never get use to it" She said cracking her neck and looking out into the street ahead of her. Immediately she spotted the gaint ring of fire and saw two shadows standing inside. One figure was obvious it was Kioshi, who looked a wreck and then other was more than likely that fire breathing hollow.

The thought of helping Kioshi was the frist thing that entered her mind, that is until she sensed a familiar spiritual pressure. A few yards away from her was another Hollow...a wolf looking one. _"This couldn't be the same bird hollow from before could it...?"_ Fumiko wondered as she stared. It didn't seem to notice her at the moment, the Hollow seemed to be recuperating from the last attack. The signature was the same, but even if it was a different hollow Fumiko couldn't pass up this chance she would strike first.

"Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Truth and temperance, strike but slightly your claw upon this wall which feigns ignorance of sin." Thursting out her palm blue waves of spiritual pressure began to form. She would try and take it out with one blow.

"Hadou 33 - Soukatsui!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

Reno's light gray eyes narrow as he hears the voice of the female Shinigami come into ear shot. She was chanting setting up for a Kido. Was she really planning on attacking R?n from that distance? Or was she foregoing helping her partner and attacking another Hollow. Reno's large ears twitch in the night air. The voice was focused and seemed to be aimed in his direction. Reno allows an irradiated growl escape this throat as he turns in the direction the Shinigami's voice trailed from and bingo. Sure enough she was staring a hole straight though him. Pulling himself from his slumped position he turns to face his attacker. Although he wasn't back to normal yet. Defending shouldn't be too hard.    

"Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Truth and temperance, strike but slightly your claw upon this wall which feigns ignorance of sin." she said thrusting out her palm blue waves of spiritual pressure began to form. She seemed she wanted to take him out in one shot, not something that Reno would allow to happen if he had anything to say about it. 

"Hadou 33 - Soukatsui!"  She screams as a she unleashed her attack. Reno growled with fury as he slashed out with his claws releasing a wave of Reiatsu that quickly takes the form of jagged ice claws. They tear along the ground go to intercept the oncoming attack. With a grinding slam the two attacks hit each other and via for supremacy. A white light starts to form as the attacks opposite Reatsu mingle. Reno's attack was weakened from him still recovering and it is overtaken with a massive explosion. But that is all Reno wanted a distraction to allow him to go on the offensive. With a Umph Reno dives to the ground his transformation obscured by the cloud of dust and debris. With a low crumbling sound Reno's form vanishes below the surface as he adopts the form of a large scorpion. Then following his senses he lowers his Reiatsu output and snakes his way toward the girl as the debris settles.

With the smoke gone all  Fumiko sees is emptiness, the Hollow was gone. But behind her a large dangerously barbed tail snakes up posed to strike at her heart.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 22, 2010)

Hogo sighed a little bit, the news had gone off, and he was bored to tears now, there didn't seem to be anything on that was decent as he surfed through the TV channels. Hogo had finished his drink off, and he was incredibly bored now, he decided since it was still evening, he would go sit out front for a little bit, and do his homework, since he preferred to do it outside, that was another thing that was decidedly weird about him, he couldn't work in doors. He pulled his school homework out of his bag, and opened the front door quietly, then closed it, and sat down on the first step that led up to the door.

Hogo looked down at the first subject, which was math, and sighed a little bit, "Oh great, I hate math more than I do anything." He pulled out a pen out of his pants pocket, and began to think about the first problem on his math homework. He wrote down his work beside the problem, and then after coming to the answer, he wrote the answer down underneath the problem. He continued this for another four problems, before he stopped, and sighed a little bit.​ 
"It's so peaceful right now, odd in comparison to the events that happened to day." Hogo closed his eyes, and a gust of wind seemed to flow past just at the exact time. He smiled a little bit, there didn't seem to be a sound of activity, which didn't surprise him, since it was so late, he had guessed that everyone turned in for the night. He opened his eyes, and began to work on another set of problems, about that time he noticed a car coming down the street, it pulled up in front of the house, and he smiled again, their mom was finally back from work, which meant dinner would be starting soon.​


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Zeke5000 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Soul Society*

Tsumetai Nagato was thinking about the fact that he was a Shinigami now _Well at least i'm in the Academy now_ He was thinking about how he was going to get through it _Well, they can dish it out, i should be able to graduate sooner than most would._(assuming that's where i start)


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Akuma-

  ?Urgh?..? He drags himself across a metal beam as ceiling tile falls down around him. The water pipes in the ceiling flooding the rooms below. ?Nnghhh?? He coughs, only able to move his right arm. ?YOU SON OF A BITCH!? Akuma shouts, making his way to a window. ?Oh my, still alive?? Tenshi shook his head. ?Do you honestly ever die? I mean really, I?ve hit you with just about everything and yet, like a roach, you keep crawling back.? Akuma grinned. ?I?m a fucking demon you piece of shit? don?t count me out?? Tenshi nodded. ?I see.. then, Let?s end the game.? He held up his Zanpakto. ?Crush them.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 23, 2010)

Toshiro groaned a little bit as he woke up, and he looked up to see the girl that had handed him the letter before looking at him, ?Oh my ~~ you're awake? the girl said chirpily, and Toshiro sat up, ?Yeah, by the way, are you..?? The girl nodded at him a little bit, ?Yes, I am the same person who gave you the letter before ~~ my name is Jikan.? Toshiro blinked a little bit, ?Jikan?? She nodded a little bit, ?Is something the matter?? Toshiro shook his head a little bit, ?No, it's just, that's an interesting name you have there.? She smiled a little bit, ?Oh I see ~~ I don't suppose you can do any better though, can you?? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?Probably not, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro.? Jikan nodded a little bit, ?I see, nope, your name definitely isn't as interesting as my name is.? Toshiro blinked for a moment, and the next thing he knew was that the girl was standing behind him, looking off in the distance, 'What the hell, how did she move so fast?' Toshiro shook his head slightly, brushing it off as a figment of his imagination.


As he stood up, and looked in the same direction she was, he realized that he could feel Kento's Reiatsu, however it seemed much different from before, there was something much more scary feeling about his Reiatsu this time around, and he wondered if perhaps Kento was actually fighting seriously for a change. No wonder the man was able to overpower him so easily, especially if he could give off such an overwhelming Reiatsu, in fact if Toshiro weren't good at sensing Reiatsu, he would have almost mistaken it to be a Hollow's Reiatsu, and Toshiro could only smirk in amusement at the thought of Kento being a Hollow, that would be a horrifying day for everyone, 'Yep, if Kento were a Hollow, we would all be dead right now, he'd be the smartest Hollow in the world.' Toshiro chuckled a little bit, and Jikan looked back at him, ?What's so funny, Toshiro-san?? Toshiro smiled a little bit, ?Oh nothing, I was just thinking about a friend.? Jikan smirked, ?Oh really? Say, you don't have a place to stay, do you?? Toshiro blinked a little bit, ?Well no, actually, I doubt Kento would let me stay in his shop for more than one night.? Jikan squealed with glee, ?Oh how wonderful~~ how about you come stay at my apartment? It's all lonely with no one to keep me company, well?? Jikan got up in his face, her eyes shining with delight, which caused Toshiro to sweat drop slightly, ?Umm.. o-okay.. sure..? Jikan squealed with delight again, ?Okay! Let's get going then ~~ shall we??


----------



## Zeke5000 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Soul Reaper Academy*

Tsumetai Decided to take a break, even though he was not really in the squad at the moment, but he will be, might as well get used to it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 23, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> The smoke cloud dissipated as a elegantly like howl broke through it. Finally Kioshi could see one of the Hollows that had stage, what he called, a very elaborate scheme. The smoke had completely evaporated revealing to Kioshi not only the hollow before him, but the cage they now fought in. A roaring circle of flames kept Kioshi from running away, it gave an illusion of a coliseum death match.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"You think too highly of yourself, Shinigami," R?n's voice was a dangerous purr as she began to circle the blonde haired youth. He turned as she walked, always keeping his face to her. "You simply stepped into our territory, and we began to take you apart."

R?n's speed began to pick up as she circled, breaking out into a run. She continued to run circles, amping her speed up to full. While her Reiatsu was yet to restore itself fully, her natural speed was still her most powerful, and dangerous, attribute.

The flaming circle seemed to reach out to her, and she disappeared into it. And so, her move began. Hidden in the flames, she could not be tracked, instead circling still as fast as she could. The fire revitalized her, what spirit it burned with giving her strength.

The Shinigami was doing his best to track her faint fluctuations of Reiatsu, but she was losing him. The moment she was behind him, she exploded out of the flames, claws outstretched, and fire gathering around her. Let her see him counter this.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Akuma stared in awe of the blade and Kento’s crushing power. “Just… what is he…” He couldn’t even comprehend what he had just seen; the enemy’s shikai was destroyed with a flick of his wrist. “Tch.” Tenshi sighed. “You think you’ve destroyed it hmm?” He smiled and with another wave of the sheath, the black blob formed back together. “You can not destroy it, it moves and contorts, and though it explodes outward it comes back together. There is no such way to destroy my weapon.” Kento nodded. “Then, I will destroy you, easy enough hmm?” the blades began to whirl and create a loud humming sound. “ōku no saisentan no tori” With a slash, Kento’s reiatsu formed into a massive crescent scythe. “It’s over.” He smirked. “Damn.’ Tenshi sighed as the attack cut through his shikai and into him, destroying the building behind him. 

  “The fight is over, Time to leave.” Kento appeared over Akuma and picked him up. “You seem to cause trouble no matter where you go.” He sighed and the two appeared back at Kento’s shop. “W…what!? We… how far can.. what just happened!?” Akuma blinked. “Five Shunpo.” Kento commented. “But…!” Kento smirked. “You are such a simpleton, don’t worry, you were out most of the time.” He dropped Akuma to the ground inside the store. “GUAH!” Akuma grunts. “Oh my, Kyohei-kun is still asleep on the table~” He let out a sigh. “Tahara~ San~ Please take Akuma to his room and heal him.” The girl nodded and picked Akuma up with little effort. “I shall take Kyohei san to his room. Perhaps, we can sleep this night away and awake to a brighter day in the morning…”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 23, 2010)

Toshiro blinked a little bit, "W-wait, you mean right now?" Jikan nodded, "Of course right now, why not right now?" She pouted a little bit, which caused Toshiro to sweat drop even more, "Oi, oi, don't be like that, it's just that my host for tonight already has my bedroom set up." Jikan frowned slightly, "So what?" Toshiro looked at her, mouth agape slightly, this girl didn't seem to have any manners at all, 'What the hell, doesn't she realize that leaving like this, is the same thing as being rude to your host?' Toshiro sighed a little bit, "It would be rude for me to just leave out of the blue, can you imagine how upset he would be?" Toshiro sighed, and shook his head a little bit, "I'm sorry, I can't stay with you tonight, come by tomorrow though, and I'll be able to stay with you."

As Toshiro turned around to walk to the shop, both their eyes widened as they looked at the shop, Kento had returned, and it was obvious he had Akuma with him, Toshiro let out a sigh of relief, at least the guy was safe. Jikan smirked, and in the moment he let his guard down, she grabbed him by the wrist, and began to drag him off, "Oi! What the hell are you doing?!" Toshiro yelled loud enough to be heard throughout most of Kento's shop, and the thought occurred to him that he was still in his Shinigami form, "Wait a minute.. you can see me like this too?!"​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 23, 2010)

*The Next Morning; Kyohei Marufuji*​
Kyohei laid peacefully in his bed after being carried there by Kento. He moved around in the softness as drool ran down his mouth, making what looked to be like a large wet spot in the bed sheets. Suddenly, his feet rose from the mattress and laid themselves on the floor quickly.

His nose then made a sniffing sound, which was caused by some sort of delicious smell in the air. "Food~" Kyohei mumbled still asleep as he walked through the sliding door, creating a large hole. The teen walked down the halls like a zombie, following the smell of the food that was nearby.

Unknowingly, he bumped head first into the corner of the wall, however this did not bother him and he continued on. Behind him he left a trail of saliva that seemed to keep on running out of his mouth forever. "Guh, shut up Haji~" Kyohei spoke in his sleep yet again with his face showing an angry expression.

The drool in his mouth began to rush out more as the smell grew stronger. Finally, he stopped at an already opened sliding door, "Curi Curi your music is the best~." He turned into the room with his head lowering lower to the floor.

In the kitchen with him was Rara who was too busy cooking on the stove to notice Kyohei. "I shouldn't have to work myself over those damn idiots! So what if there guest?! I should make poison for those rude bastards!" the girl complained as she cut up the food furiously. Falling out of sleep walk mode, Kyohei crawled onto the table and returned to laying there peacefully like yesterday before Kento took him away.

Rara picks up a few plates while still frustrated and turns to the table, "especially the blond jack-" The girl was cut off when she was surprised to see Kyohei laying on the table. She looked down on the boy in anger as she saw him sleep, "hey asshole wake up and get out of the way!"

She yelled, but this only resulted in him snoring loudly. This of course got her enraged so much that she started shacking a little. "I SAID...." Rara spoke loudly as she moved her leg up behind her.

"GET OUT OF THE WAY JACKASS!!!" the assistant yelled as she swung her foot with an incredible force. *BAM!!* the sound the destroyed wall made when Kyohei's body made impact with it thanks to Rara's kick..............."Ow!Ow! Oww!!!!!!" Kyohei moaned in agony as he managed to stand up from the ruble.

The wakened Kyohei then turned his attention towards Rara, who was the only person in the room. "WHY THE HELL DID YOU DO THAT FOR CHESTNUTS!?" the student yelled in full rage as he had now given her a nickname like everyone else. Rara gave a confused look as to why he called her that, "chestnuts?"

Rara then looked down at her own breast and realized what the name meant. "THATS THE LAST STRAW YOU PERVERT!" Rara roared before both of them leaped at each other and collided. The two mad bulls fell into a scramble, however Rara was having a dominate advantage the entire time.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 23, 2010)

Jikan blinked a little bit, and smiled back at Toshiro, “Oh yeah, I guess it's weird, I've always been able to see spirits, ever since I was a little kid.” Toshiro blinked a little bit, “Oh I see, well anyways can you let go of me? I have some things I need to pick up back at the shop.” Jikan grinned, and shook her head, “No can do, you can come back at pick them up tomorrow.” Toshiro groaned a little bit, “Alright, alright fine.” Jikan continued to drag Toshiro off, and Toshiro sighed, 'How do I get myself into these messes?'

---------------
*
The Next Day*


 Toshiro yawned a little bit, and stretched out slightly on the bed, then he sat up, and rubbed his eyes, he looked around, trying to get his bearings as he was in a new place once again. Toshiro sighed a little bit, he remembered that Jikan dragged him off last night, he looked over, and his eyes widened a little bit, Jikan was sleeping in the bed right beside him, 'W-what the freakin hell?!' Toshiro turned away, a blush on his face, 'What the fuck, you don't just crawl into bed beside someone, what if somebody saw that!!' Toshiro then realized he was still in Shinigami form, and he sighed in relief, 'Right, I'm in Shinigami form, no one can see me right now.' Toshiro got out of the bed, and Jikan shifted around a little bit, but she was still asleep, Toshiro smiled a little bit. The apartment she was living in was only three doors down from Akuma, so Toshiro would have to keep this little thing a secret, after all if Akuma knew he was living only three doors away, he might get upset at him.


 Toshiro walked out of the apartment, and instead of just heading down the stairs, he jumped off the balcony, and landed on the ground below. He took off, and within about ten minutes, he arrived at Kento's shop. He walked inside, realizing that the front door was unlocked, and picked up his Gigai and Dispenser, which he realized had the Soul Candy back inside of it, “Huh, weird, guess Kento had something to do with that.” Toshiro was about to head out, when he heard a couple of shouts coming from the dining room. He walked towards the dining room, and then saw Kyohei and Rara locked in a fight, if you could even call it that, it was more like Rara was making a laughing stock out of Kyohei, which caused Toshiro to smirk a little bit. However, Kento would likely get pissed if his Shop was messed up, so he decided he had to step in, and deal with the mess himself. “Oi! Stop this you stupid dumbasses! Or would you prefer I wake Kento up, and have him come here to see this!” Toshiro yelled, hoping he hadn't woken the man up from his slumber already.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Middle of the night-

  Before Kyohei or anyone had awoken, Akuma slunk his way to his gigai, grabbing his chest and breathing heavily, exiting the shop and making his way through town. ?Gotta.. get some clue?? He coughed; his body was still in pain despite Tahara?s healing him. ?I knew he died? but why?. How? How was he a shinigami? I never saw him in the academy, I never saw him in rukongai.. Why?!?? he grit his teeth and held himself up using buildings as he walked to the towers from last night. 

  ?Big brother! That hurt!? Akuma grabbed his face and grunted. ?Damn? damn it?? He coughed. ?That?s just cause you?re a baby! You have to grow up!? The voices echoed harder. ?Guhh? stop it?? He coughed. ?Big brother! Big brother! Big brother!? The words echoed harsher in his mind. ?STOP IT!!!!? Akuma shouts and collapses to his knees. 

  333 years prior- 1677, Seinaru Japan

  ?OOF!? A young boy falls to the ground and drops a bokken, he appears to be about ten years old with brown hair and light blue eyes. ?You can?t keep fighting like a little kid if you wanna win.? A boy appearing about fifteen holds his hand out. ?But? brother Tenshi?? The boy looked down. ?Come on Akuma! You?ve gotta have more spirit! I know you hate fighting but, well, we?re the sons of a samurai! We?ve got no choice!? Tenshi smiled at him. ?I know?? Akuma sighed and grabbed his brother?s hand. ?Now come on, let?s try again!?

  The Seinaru clan, a family of strong warriors who?ve fought for the safety of japan for hundreds of years, the village they live in was even named after the great grandfather of Akuma and Tenshi. A man of strong will and mind who lead an army vast and strong. Their father and uncle had recently fought for the right to be the clan?s head, with their father coming out on top and showing his brother no mercy. Soon, there would even come a day when Akuma and his brother must fight for the privilege of becoming the clan head.

  However, young Akuma despises fighting more then anything. He hates violence and prefers to fight with his fists, using his fists he is able to disable an opponent without killing him. With a blade, he is almost sure to kill him. ?OOF!? Akuma fell to the ground again. ?Hahahaha!? Tenshi began to chuckle. ?It?s not funny!? Akuma grumbled. ?I know, I know! Come on; let?s go get a snack hmm?? Tenshi helped his brother up once more and the two walked off, smiling and laughing towards their large mansion home. ?Mom! We?re back.? Tenshi shouts, ?Welcome back dear.? A woman with long blond hair and bright blue eyes walked in. Akuma?s mother hailed from a country known as Britain, she had fled from the harsh rule of the king in order for a more solitary and peaceful life... but had never expected to fall in love with a samurai.

  ?Oh! Akuma you?re all beaten up.? His mother dropped down and began to wipe the dirt from his face with a rag. ?Thank you.? Akuma looked down. ?Come on squirt! Don?t be so embarrassed!? Another younger girl with blonde hair and brown eyes smacked akuma on the back. ?OW!? Akuma cried out. ?Chikyu! That wasn?t nice!? The girl smiled. ?I was just trying to make him cheer up mom.? The girl rubbed Akuma?s hair; she appeared 13 and must have been the middle child of the family. ?Sigh, what am I  going to do with you children.? She spoke in English so they wouldn?t understand.  ?Mom.. Where?s dad at? ?Akuma blinked. ?He?s off talking with the heads of the other clans, he should be back soon.? She smiled. 

  After a pleasant dinner with the children, the mother shooed them off to bed as night fell. ?Nnnghh.. gotta pee?? Akuma groaned as he stood up and rubbed his eyes. ?Urrghh.. where are you goin?? Tenshi yawned and sat up. ?I gotta pee.? Akuma answered. ?Sheesh that was worth wakin up for? Tenshi snickered. ?Urgh.. now that you mention it.. I gotta take a pee too?? The two walk down stairs and out onto the walkway, peeing off onto the garden. ?Ahh, nothing like peeing under the moonlight.? Tenshi sighed. ?I prefer to see where im peeing.? Akuma sighed, as the two finish they make their way back to their rooms when they hear a crash. 

  ?What was that?? They make their way to a cracked screen door and peak in. ?Kenshi! I?m sorry!? Their mother shouts. ?SHUT UP!? A man with long black hair and an eyepatch groans. ?Do you know what happened!? They are going to kick the Seinaru clan out! WE WILL BE REMOVED FROM THE EMPERORS FORCES! DO YOU UNDERSTAND!? WE WILL LOSE OUR  PLACE IN THIS WORLD!? He picked up a bottle of sake and threw it against the wall. ?I understand! But please calm down! You?ll wake the children!? 

  ?FUCK THE CHILDREN! FUCK YOU!? He grabber her hair. ?Can?t you see!? We are going to be less then nothing! We are being tossed out like garbage! Don?t you understand!? CAN YOUR PATHETIC BRAIN NOT COMPREHEND THIS!?? He screams at her, ?LET HER GO!? A girls voice screams. ?Chikyu!? Akuma whispers, he tries to move forward but is held back by Tenshi. ?Akuma, we would only cause more problems.. just wait.? Akuma nodded and tried to hold back the tears in his eyes.

  ?What the hell do you want.? Kenshi grumbled. ?Let me mother go!? Chikyu shouts. ?Hah..hahaha,?HAHAHAHAHA!!!!? Kenshi begins to laugh wildly. ?YOU FUCKIN BRAT! I?M YOUR FATHER! YOU THINK YOU CAN TELL ME WHAT TO DO!?? He raises his hand and backs hands his daughter to the ground. ?Shut your fucking mouth and let the adults talk!? He then raises his leg and steps on her head. ?You have no right to interfere!? Still holding onto the mother as he kicks his daughter. ?STOP IT KENSHI!? The mother shouts. ?Oh? you wanna fight back!? Come on!? he grabs a knife and hands it to the mother.

  ?COME ON! STAB ME! DO IT! YOU FUCKING BITCH!? He laughs. ?I wont let you hurt our children..? her hands shake as she holds the knife. ?Don?t make me laugh.? The mother rushes forward to stab him but he trips her and as she falls, stabs herself in the chest. ?That?s right.? Kenshi grins and turns her around, taking the knife out. ?Come on.? He stabs her again. ?COME ON!? Again! ?COME ON!!!!!? He shouts as he continues to stab her. ?BWAHAHAHAHA!!! COME ON!! FIGHT BACK!? Chikyu groans as she turns to her father. ?MOTHER!!!? She screams out. ?SHUT UP!? Kenshi stabs the daughters heart and pulls the blade out. 

  ?Phhhh.? He stands up and spits on their lifeless bodies. ?Pieces of shit.? Akuma could only sit in pure shock as he saw the spectacle. ?Akuma? stay here, don?t move an inch alright?? Akuma nodded, his face frozen in shock, Tenshi grabbed a sword from the wall and walked into the room. ?Father.? Kenshi turned around. ?Eh? You too? ?He grinned. ?WHY THE HELL NOT! IT?S NOT LIKE A WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT LIKE YOU WAS ANY GOOD ANYWAYS!? Kenshi laughed. ?I won?t let you, GET AWAY WITH THIS!? Tenshi raised the blade into the air and charged forward, however Kenshi threw the knife into his sons neck. ?G..guah?? The boy coughed and dropped to his knees. ?You are a hundred years too early? Brat.? 

  Tearing the knife from his sons neck he goes to leave the room, meeting a frightened Akuma in the doorway. ?Oh? Were you watching the entire time!?? He laughed. ?Come here Akuma?? Akuma shook his head and started to back away. ?Come on! Come to daddy!? He laughed. ?I WONT HURT YOU! I PROMISE! COME TO DADDY!!? The father laughed as he neared Akuma, the boy cornered against a wall. ?It?s ok son? Mommy is just sleeping.? He smiled, blood dripping from the blade as the moonlight reflects onto his eyes. ?Do you, wanna sleep like mommy too?? Kenshi raises the blade and jabs it downward.


  ?GUUUAAAHH!!!!!!? Akuma shouts, holding his head and breathing heavily. ?Huff?huff?huff?? He was back on the streets with no one around, the sun just starting to rise over the city. ?Damn? damn it?? He coughed and began to move forward again. ?I?ve gotta find out, where he came from??


----------



## Kenju (Feb 23, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

"How do you like the taste of the ground, huh!? Cleaned it myself!" Rara shouted as she repeatedly slammed Kyohei's head into the ground. The boy tired to get the punk girl off of him by rolling over, but that only resulted in him being sat on while she put his arm behind his back. "How do you like this you rude perverted bastard!?" she asked loudly in his ear as she pushed her weight onto his forearm, which made him groan in a little pain.

"Ah! Your gonna have to speak louder Chestnuts!" Kyohei responded with an insult that only made her give him more pain. She was prepared to break his arm until Toshiro came in unexpectedly. ?Oi! Stop this you stupid dumbasses! Or would you prefer I wake Kento up, and have him come here to see this!? was what the shinigami had to say in order to stop the two.

After a few seconds Rara releases her grip and stands up with her arms folded, giving Kyohei a mean look. Kyohei stood afterward with bruises all over his body and a few bumps on his head, giving her the same look as she gave him. The both exchanged deadly glares at each other, trying to stare down the other.

Sure Kyohei may have been humiliated, but he never let things like that bother him too much. "Well?" Rara asked suddenly as they still stared at each other. "Well what?" he responded quickly as he whipped some blood from his mouth.

"Apologize for insulting me you dumbass!" Rara lashed out at him with her fist clenched. Kyohei spits on the ground nearby to, causing her to get even angrier. "Why do I need to apologize for some stupid ass bitch who can't cook?!" he spoke in an arrogant tone as he got closer to her steaming face.

Kyohei stood there waiting for whatever she was going to do. "Well what are you going to do? If you got nothing to say then be a good red head and fetch me some damn suckers," the blond boy pressed on with his hands in his pockets. *BAM!*, before he even knew it, Rara's foot had connected swiftly with Kyohei's lower region.

The boy stood there shacking and then eventually falling down like a rock. "SERVES YOU RIGHT DUMBASS!" Rara shouted before she returned to placing the plates and utensils on the dinning room table, grumbling in anger. In the room quietly was Kyohei whimpering in extreme agony as he held on gently to his sack.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Akuma, The battle scene-

"W..what the hell...!?" The sun was high in the sky now and the buildings were... "FINE!?" Akuma couldn't believe it, the destruction, the chaos... "KENTO CUT A BUILDING IN HALF!" He thought to himself, yet, nothing, the people were happy go lucky headed to work in these buildings as if nothing had happened... Because nothing had happened! "No! no! no! unacceptable!" Akuma grumbled. "Damn it! HOW AM I GOING TO GET ANY ANSWERS!" He clenches his fist. "NNNGRAH!!!" with a punch he dents a brick wall and heads off. "Fuck." He coughed, limping back to his apartment. There was nothing left for him to discover, someone cleaned the mess up and he could only guess it was one person.... "Kento." He grit his teeth.


Shino-

"Nnggrah!" He yawned and got out of some sheets laid across his couch. "Hey! You're out of coffee!" Jousei shouts. "I would have thought you'd be yelling at me for taking you here." Shino yawned and scratched the back of his head. "I could, but considering I had a hole in my gut and now i don't, If i killed you, i wouldn't get answers, would i?" She smile devilishly. "Yeah i was hoping you'd think that was a dream..." Shino coughed. "Near death experiences aren't easily brushed off. Get to splanin." She shat him down and he could only sigh. "I'll.... try..."


----------



## Zeke5000 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Soul Reaper Academy, training grounds*

Tsumetai Nagato took his time sparring by himself, forgetting anrything around him, he was always a weird one, but that didn't change the fact that he was trying to get his Shikai "Damn, after all that lecturing that thing gave me for not hearing it's name, well i'll change that...Once i can find a sparring partner.."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 24, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, the fighting had finally stopped at least, however he watched as they stared angrily at each other, and then Rara demanded an apology. Soon afterward, Kyohei said he wasn't apologizing for whatever he had said or done that upset Rara, and then demanded some suckers. Toshiro was just about to get involved again, however as soon as he went to say something BAM Rara's foot connected with Kyohei's family jewels. Toshiro had to flinch slightly, just looking at that scene hurt him. He watched as Rara swiftly turned her attention back to the plates at hand, although not while grumbling in anger, and Toshiro looked down at Kyohei, who looked rather pathetic at the moment, and even though he thought Kyohei deserved it, he still felt a slight twinge of sympathy for the boy.

“You'll never learn, will you?” Toshiro shook his head slightly, and turned to walk off, he had stopped the arguing so there was no point in sticking around, “Now then, I have a place I need to get back to.” Toshiro sighed a little bit, as he was about to head out the front door, he stopped for a minute, “OI! Kento! I don't know if you're awake, but, you have a guest down here who needs some care! Let's just say... Rara got really angry at him, and kicked him in a very non-friendly place!” Toshiro smirked a little bit, if that didn't get the ex Shinigami's attention nothing would. He then switched back into his Gigai before exiting the shop. 

As he exited the shop, he noticed that Jikan was outside of it, she must have woken up in the time it took him to get here, and arrived at the time that he had broken up the fight, “Why did you follow me all the way here?” Jikan smiled at him, “Well ~~ I thought that we could, you know, eat breakfast together?” Toshiro blinked a little bit, “Are you asking me on a date or something?” Jikan looked slightly surprised, “What? We've only just met, I wouldn't be so straight-forward like that, I just thought we could be friends.” Toshiro sighed a little bit, “I've never been good with that whole friend thing.” Jikan smirked at him, “You're a really bad liar, you know?” Toshiro sighed again, “Shut up, no one asked you about that.” Jikan turned around, “So, shall we go then?” Toshiro sighed again, and placed his hands in his pockets, “Hai, hai, let's get this stupid thing over with.”

------------------
*
At Hogo's House*

Hogo yawned a little bit, he sat up in his bed, and looked at the clock beside him, it was around 7:15 in the morning, perfect timing for him, he didn't have to be at school for another hour. He quickly got out of bed, and headed downstairs, both his mom, and Hirako were still asleep. He saw a pair of clothes laid out for him, he had imagined that his mom had done something like that, or to be more precise his best friend's mom, but she had insisted when she took him in, that he simply called her mom as that was the most appropriate term. He quickly took off his old set of clothes, and slipped into the new set, Hogo had taken a shower the night before, so he didn't need to worry about that kind of thing.

Hogo slipped into Hirako's room, and slowly began to shake him, “Hey, Hirako, wake up, it's 7:20.” Hirako groaned a little bit, and tossed slightly, however he didn't seem to wake up, and this annoyed Hogo slightly. He wasn't one to result to violent measures, however he wasn't above playing a simple prank on his friend. He walked into the kitchen, and grabbed a bucket from under his sink. He turned the cold water on, and filled the bucket up with cold water, and he smiled slightly, just thinking about what Hirako's reaction would be. This kind of thing was done on a daily basis between them, if one woke up before the other, each would play a prank to wake the other person up. Today's prank was dumping cold water over top the person, their mother didn't mind, it was easy to wash the sheets afterward.

Hogo walked back to Hirako's room with the bucket in hand, and then a small grin began to form on his face, he tried to imagine just what kind of reaction his friend was going to have, but Hirako continually surprised him time and again, even though they had lived with each other for seven years now. Hogo lifted the bucket up over Hirako, and turned it over allowing all the water to spill out onto his best friend. “Blurrgh blurrr blagh!” Hirako cried out, spitting out the water, “Alright, who the heck did-” Hirako turned at the sound of laughter, and saw Hogo laughing his head off, and he smirked a little bit, “You little.. YOU'RE MINE!” Hirako attempted to tackle Hogo on the ground, however Hogo stepped to the side, causing his friend to land face first on the ground, which prompted even greater laughter from Hogo, “You've won the battle this time.. but the war isn't over with yet..” Hirako grumbled from his position on the floor, and Hogo chuckled slightly, offering out his hand, “Whatever you say, come on get up, we've gotta get ready.”


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Feb 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akira looked down at his hands for a moment. "I guess... ok..." He sighed. "That guy Akuma saved me apparently, he healed my arm and trained me so i could control it.. But mostly, i feel he just beat me to a pulp." He leaned back a bit. "I've never really considered what i would do from here on out though." He shook his head. "What about you?"



Mira sighed as she recalled that happened during training. She stood up straight in her chair as she prepared herself to answer Akira's question.

"Well Toshiro trained us a bit. I was correct about my abilities. I can indeed control fire. It'll definetly be very hepful later on," Mira answered.


*Elsewhere*

Hiroyuki woke up to the sun hitting his face. He stepped out of bed as he made his way to the bathroom to get ready for the day. Hiroyuki managed to kill time yesterday by walking around Karakura Town. It was peaceful and fun for him. Thankfully, today he didn't have to go to work. He could spend another day just walking around if he wanted to.

Hiroyuki finished getting ready after 45 minutes. He went down stairs and had breakfast. He then wrote out a note to his mom that he had left for the day. He walked out of the house with his bag slung overone of his shoulders.

Hiroyuki walked down the sidewalk enjoying the early morning air. After a bit of walking, he realized he was coming close to one shop that always interested him. He never bothered to go in because he was kind of afraid of it. Scratch that, he was more afraid of the people who worked at the shop.

He slowed down his walking pace as he walked by. From the corner of his eye he could see two people standing outside of it. He could tell that they were talking. He gripped the strap of his bag tightly as he walked down the sidewalk because he was nervous.

'Someday, I'll go to that shop,' Hiroyuki thought to himself as he felt his hair bunce in the breeze.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 24, 2010)

"Mhm," Ryan rubbed his head as he stepped out of the room he'd been sleeping in. He watched in half amusement as Kyohei got severely beaten by Rara.

"Is it always this lively in the morning?" he asked the gathered crowd with a smile on his face. He felt better this morning, more real. His body was rapidly reacting to the new spiritual powers he had gained, and because of that, he was passing through human limits. The others were currently doing so as well, he could see it in their Reiatsu. Maybe next time he tackled with a Hollow he wouldn't get thrown into a wall.

That'd be nice.

~~~

"Isis?" the Captain had returned. Fourth Division's Captain, Seijin Seiya. She had remembered his name now.

"Captain Seijin," she tried her best to bow respectively, still sitting in the hospital bed. "I hope things went well?"

"Ah yes," he smiled warmly, "No one has died today. It is the mark of a good day."

"Huh," Isis thought for a few moments. "I always marked a good day as to whether I've given something my all and come away stronger because of it. I suppose not dying is a part of that."

"More focused than most Eleventh Division members then," Seijin smiled.

"Not sure if I'll stay that way with this sword," she sighed. "It's pretty obviously Kidou based. I'd never get away with using it as a part of them. Then again I don't _want_ to use it, so maybe that'll work for me."

"Everyone is challenged to find their place in the world. Some people's challenges are more taxing than others."

"Hah," Isis laughed, then cringed, her twisted Reiatsu still grating against her soul. She sighed, and tried to still herself. Eventually, she spoke again. "What do I do, Captain Seijin? How do I stop it? What can I do to keep it from ever taking hold again. How do I take control of this?"

Seijin sighed, pulling out a chair to sit down. He looked over Isis, tsking at her knotted and damaged Reiatsu aura. She'd done severe damage in order to put her Zanpakutō spirit in check. "In tradition, the only real way to have direct control over the spirit is by subjugating it. In other words, bankai. You don't have near the power for that. It's quite possible you never will."

"So it's impossible?" Isis stared in horror. "Am I always going to have the threat that that-that *thing* will infect my mind? Make me do things I would never do myself?"

"It isn't an infection," Seijin shook his head, "At best, a Zanpakutō spirit can elevate certain parts of the mind while lowering others. A good spirit working in unison with its Shinigami would weaken their fears and strengthen their resolve. It sounds more likely to me, that your spirit is elevating a tiny restricted set of drives in your mind that you're not even aware of, to take dominance over you while your other traits, such as restraint, are dropped away."

"That was...me?" Isis's body quickly shook, and her Reiatsu fluctuated. Seigin reached over and put a hand on her shoulder, crushing her Reiatsu under his so that it couldn't do any more damage. Isis had both hands over her face, and was shaking furiously. "No that thing wasn't me. I'm not that kind of person. I wouldn't *do* that to someone. That's not me. That's not me. That's not me. That's not me."

"Did you know?" Seijin's light and calm voice somehow broke through Isis's ranting, "How similar healing and harming is? With a single twist of my Reiatsu, anyone I were healing would die instantly. Now why do you think I don't do that?"

"Because that's not you," Isis continued to shake. "Any desire to do that, simply doesn't exist inside of you."

"That is...incorrect." Isis looked up to stare at the Captain. "Anyone can do anything. Anyone can become anything. It is the choices we make that define who we are. Not what we could do, but what we do do. You had a tiny portion of your soul, a what if, brought into dominance. That is not to say that is the true you. Had I been in your position, with a destructive Zanpakutō spirit, I might kill as easily as I heal without regard."

Isis stilled. Seijin's words had reached her. She calmed. "Thank you," she whispered quietly. Her confidence began to rebuild. Her belief in herself restored itself. Now she began to move, to try and feel her body. She could barely get her legs to move, so twisted was her Reiatsu. This would not do. Isis clasped both hands on the opposing upper arms, and closed her eyes.

The grimace on her face showed pain, but she never said a word, never screamed even as her teeth gritted and sweat rolled down her face. Seijin watched calmly, as her Reiatsu began to untwist, as she forced her body to rights. When she was finally done, she swung her legs out of the bed and stood resolutely.

Her vision promptly blurred and her consciousness left her, leaving Isis to fall back into the bed. Seijin chuckled and moved her back onto it properly, leaving her to recover now. Sometimes words and reassurances were the most powerful of healing methods.

Still, someone would have to be made known of this. A Zanpakutō like this was rare, and worrisome. Isis would need to learn to control it long before other Shinigami even became concerned with doing little more than borrowing strength from their spirit now and again. It would be a long and difficult road for her. He, for one, hoped she would conquer it.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 24, 2010)

Kento woke up and rubbed his eyes. "Ah~ It was such a hard night~" He yawned and looked out the window. 'Who are you?' The words from last night, 'Huff...huff.. finish me off!" Tenshi pants, his body bleeding heavily. "Who are you?" Kento stands over him. "Seinaru Tenshi." He smirked and coughed up blood. "I'm a member of the hells knights." Kento's eyes widened. "So... The rumors are true..." He drew his blade. "I have no choice but to kill you then." Tenshi smirked. "Yes...." He nodded. "But not before.." He held his hand up. "HADO NUMBER 14 RETRIBUTION!" The blast fires from his hand and knocks kento into a building. "Nnngh." Kento coughs, pulling himself to his feet. "Damn it..." Tenshi's body was gone. "He got away."

Currently-

"Sigh." Kento shook his head and rubbed his bandaged body. "To think he was able to damage me, even a little." He shook his head. "I should warn the others." He nodded. "Ah~~ Maybe it's best not too~" he sighed. "Akuma and Tenshi, Demon and Angel... Interesting how they don't reflect their names."


----------



## Zeke5000 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Academy, training grounds.*

Tsumetai had taken a break from self training, which focused on sharpening his skills to the point when he shattered a rock with his sword, mainly he stopped cause he was thinking about the voice that spoke to him _What was that? it was almost like i've heard that voice before, back in the Rukongai, she tried to tell me her name, but i didn't hear it, maybe i just need to sleep for now.._ 

He remembered last time something like this happened, when he woke up there was lighting strikes in some places, some people where just getting up like they where relieved from some massive weight.

Tsumetai didn't know that he'd fallen asleep.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Reno's light gray eyes narrow as he hears the voice of the female Shinigami come into ear shot. She was chanting setting up for a Kido. Was she really planning on attacking R?n from that distance? Or was she foregoing helping her partner and attacking another Hollow. Reno's large ears twitch in the night air. The voice was focused and seemed to be aimed in his direction. Reno allows an irradiated growl escape this throat as he turns in the direction the Shinigami's voice trailed from and bingo. Sure enough she was staring a hole straight though him. Pulling himself from his slumped position he turns to face his attacker. Although he wasn't back to normal yet. Defending shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> "Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Truth and temperance, strike but slightly your claw upon this wall which feigns ignorance of sin." she said thrusting out her palm blue waves of spiritual pressure began to form. She seemed she wanted to take him out in one shot, not something that Reno would allow to happen if he had anything to say about it.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/user/animeprince204#p/f/11/RAme9iQsMDQ[/YOUTUBE]




The resulting explosion from the collosion of both their attacks let behind a thick cloud of dust and debris. The hollow she had planned to kill was gone from her sights, but she'd doubt if he had ran. Fumiko thought to herself as she kept alert waiting for the moment the hollow would strike. _"Damn, this is going to be unnecessary trouble!"_ She thought she had him, with his guard down and everything, but at the same time she wasn't too surprised conisdering how intelligent this one seemed to be.

Little did she know as giant barbed tail loomed over her ready to strike with deadly percision and kill her in one blow. Though Fumiko wasn't to bothered as she folded her arms and tapping her chin. Something about this enviroment or rather the predicament she was in...felt vaguely familiar to her. _"Now, let's see....A giant smoke cloud and a sudden disappearing hollow. Now any n00b can figure this out!"_

With agility akin to a cat Fumiko finally drew her broadsword and swung the massive blade. "Everyone knows in this kind of situation, your enemy always shows up on the side!" She yelled with a clean sweep of her sword, but there was nothing there. Flabbergasted Fumiko swung on her left side and still nothing was there. Now she scratched her head in complete confusion as to way no one was there.

Well her question was going to be answered as the tail of the now scorpion began to decend aiming straight for Fumiko's heart. As it decened the black haired girl turned and blocked with her sword mere moments before the stinger was to hit it's mark.

"Hah, I was just kidding with ya. You don't know me, but when it comes to cliched stuff like this I've been around the block a few times. The names Fumiko Ikeda and I'll be your executioner!" She said in a bitter sweet tone. The battle had just begun.



Taurus Versant said:


> "You think too highly of yourself, Shinigami," R?n's voice was a dangerous purr as she began to circle the blonde haired youth. He turned as she walked, always keeping his face to her. "You simply stepped into our territory, and we began to take you apart."
> 
> R?n's speed began to pick up as she circled, breaking out into a run. She continued to run circles, amping her speed up to full. While her Reiatsu was yet to restore itself fully, her natural speed was still her most powerful, and dangerous, attribute.
> 
> ...



"I think to highly of myself?" Kioshi said aloud as he stared at the hollow. He felt it was such irony that a hollow he knew felt sure that could kill him, was telling him something like that. Timid and being a natural pacifist was he's nature, but he'd be damn if a hollow talked to him like that. The sheer confidence in his voice let Kioshi know that she was pretty sure of her own power, and she had a right to be with the condition he was in.

It wasn't much to his surprise as the cat hollow made the first move. _"She's fast!"_ He thought as she began to run in circle's around him. It only took seconds before she became a blur and another circle of fire appeared around him. Kioshi tried, but keep track of her faint fluctuations of Reiatsu, _"Dammit If this keeps up I'm going to lose track of her!"_ And he was right.

From behind claws outstretched, and fire gathering around her she pounced. With some quick thinking Kioshi switched the grip on his nodachi in his right hand. The blade flowed up his arm as he went to block the cat's attack. His nodachi was used for quick and percise strikes, and as he predicted he blocked in the nick of time. Though that didn't stop her flames from burning the skin off his arm. For now he'd just have to bear it as he came in from the side with his katana to cut one of her limbs off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 24, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "I think to highly of myself?" Kioshi said aloud as he stared at the hollow. He felt it was such irony that a hollow he knew felt sure that could kill him, was telling him something like that. Timid and being a natural pacifist was he's nature, but he'd be damn if a hollow talked to him like that. The sheer confidence in his voice let Kioshi know that she was pretty sure of her own power, and she had a right to be with the condition he was in.
> 
> It wasn't much to his surprise as the cat hollow made the first move. _"She's fast!"_ He thought as she began to run in circle's around him. It only took seconds before she became a blur and another circle of fire appeared around him. Kioshi tried, but keep track of her faint fluctuations of Reiatsu, _"Dammit If this keeps up I'm going to lose track of her!"_ And he was right.
> 
> From behind claws outstretched, and fire gathering around her she pounced. With some quick thinking Kioshi switched the grip on his nodachi in his right hand. The blade flowed up his arm as he went to block the cat's attack. His nodachi was used for quick and percise strikes, and as he predicted he blocked in the nick of time. Though that didn't stop her flames from burning the skin off his arm. For now he'd just have to bear it as he came in from the side with his katana to cut one of her limbs off.



The flames around R?n flared up magnificently as the Shinigami's swing came in. Before he could even reach her, he was forced to pull his arm back, instinct screaming too loudly to plunge through the fire.

One of the claws his katana had hit had been cut off. It wasn't near enough to her body to be bleeding, but it still stung. Her pride as much as her body. It seemed his sword was more dangerous than she'd expected. That speed show had began to drain her Reiatsu as well. And the flames she was using were high quality ones. Overall, this wouldn't last long.

R?n stepped back slowly, teeth bared and flames flickering as a warning to the Shinigami not to approach. She quickly jumped to the side as a lightning bolt of Kidou struck where she had just been. She jumped back twice, as two more strikes hit, and disappeared into the flames.

But not for long. Using every scrap of Reiatsu still in the fire, she pulled it all in, dragging the entire circle of flame inside of her body. There was nothing adding pressure to the Shinigami now, the flames were both a tool and psychological sap. But R?n needed them more.

The flames now pulsing as raw Reiatsu inside her body, she slowly approached the Shinigami. She could sense his Reiatsu like a predator smells the blood of their prey, she was ready to dodge his attacks before they even began.

"Surrender now," flames flickered inside her open mouth, "And it will be painless."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 25, 2010)

Akuma-

  The shinigami walked down the road to his apartment, his body ached and his heart felt heavy. The idea of seeing his brother after three hundred and thirty three years? Such a long time, he?d nearly forgotten him? He nearly forgot his sister? He did forget himself however; he lost the sweet child he once was? He?d become a beast, a creature bent on blood lust and madness. He became what he hated and somehow, that drove his lust for battle further. His only outlet for his anger came in his battles. ?GUAH!? He punched a wall and growled, scaring the people off around him.

  ?So why? WHY CAN?T I FUCKING GRAH!!? he grabbed a trashcan and threw it into the street. ?WHY CAN?T I FUCKING FIND HIM!!!!!? He screams. ?RUN AWAY!!!? a woman grabs her child and takes off. ?That?s right? you filthy scum?? Akuma growled and began to pant heavily. ?I?ve got no time for this?? He stumbled off to his apartment. ?Fuck the world.? He thought. ?Fuck the town.? He grumbled. ?I?d rather watch the world burn.?

  Shino-

  After a rather awkward explanation of the events that happened. ?Yeah, That?s stupid.? Jousei shook her head, His partner thought he was crazy?. ?It?s true!? Shino shouts. ?Yeah, ok, you can go on living in your delusions, it?s your day off, I suggest you take some time to? I don?t know? come back to reality or something.? She sighed and stood up, gathering up her things. ?I?ll see you in three days, Get some rest.? She walked out the door without another word. ?D?damn it?? Shino sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 25, 2010)

"Oi! Girl! Not going to use that Zanpakutō?"

Isis sighed, letting her blue and black patterned blade hit the ground.

"Look I have no interest in fighting punks who hit their wall the moment they left the academy. You're just brutes looking for a fight. You barely have the Reiatsu of a child."

"Oi what was that bitch?"

"You've got a big mouth."

"We'll shut it for you."

Three of the morons. Isis sighed, raising a hand. Three of them surrounded her, swords drawn. She understood that this was the way of Eleventh, a battle around every corner, but couldn't they fight someone who'd actually give them a good battle? This would be little more than a babyshake.

The first one to charge Isis quickly got turned on his head, her shoving her shoulder into his gut and using his momentum to throw him into one of the other attackers. The third, not yet aware his support was out, tried to slash her. She sidestepped it though, and punched him in the face. It was times like this, fighting someone below her level, Isis was reminded of her strength. She would have held back if she had known he would have done that much damage to the wall.

"Ha," she smiled, "I've been spoiled, fighting stronger opponents all the time. But I have a taste for it. All of you just stay here and don't get in my way."

She began to walk off, but not before picking up her sword. That was a bad move, it instantly shoved itself into her Reiatsu and began trying to activate itself. This time, with the confidence Seijin had helped her find, Isis was able to shut it off and prevent it from getting out of the depths of her soul. Still, that was a distraction. She didn't realise how much until the sword was nearly impaling her.

A few times, back in the Academy, Isis's overconfidence had nearly ended badly for her. She has reacted on fierce instinct then, throwing her Reiatsu out in whatever shape came to mind. She learned a few Kidou that were quickly formed at the time, to respond to attacks.

She gave up consciously using Kidou when she joined Eleventh Division. She never stopped her subconscious. The sheet of the Second Bakudou, Wall blocked the blade. Isis's hands were already moving around, her Reiatsu already taking shape, latching the Eighth Bakudou, Repulse, to the arms of the man. He was quickly dragged into the wall.

The third and final stared at her in surprise. Isis looked slightly put out as well.

"You're not even worth fighting," she snarled, covering for herself with some quick thinking. "Worthless party tricks can knock you over. Just get out of here."

With that, she picked her sword up again, ignored the spirit's raging at her refusal to unleash him, and headed off to her room.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 25, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit as he walked along with Jikan, they had been walking for a good ten minutes now, and still hadn't come to the restaurant that she preferred, he looked around to make sure none of the others were following him, he had done this for the 5th time in the past ten minutes they had been walking. Jikan blinked a little bit, having taken notice of this behavior, “Is something the matter, you keep looking around like that.” Toshiro grinned a little nervously, “I'm making sure none of my friends are following me, after all I wouldn't want a rumor to start about me, even though I really could care less.” Jikan smirked a little bit, “Are you saying that.. you wouldn't like it if someone said you were going out with me?” Toshiro sighed again, “I would prefer that, I'm not sure if I'm going to be here forever after all.” Toshiro placed his hands into his pockets, even though he said that, he had a strong desire to stay in this world though, he felt like he belonged here more than he did in Soul Society.


 Jikan giggled slightly, “Oh dear ~~ that would be too bad if you had to leave, wouldn't it?” Toshiro blinked a little bit, looking at her slightly surprised, “You thought I didn't notice? You have a fondness of this world, you enjoy being here, even if it's not originally your world.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “Shut up, you talk to much.” Jikan only gave him a big grin, which caused Toshiro to shake his head, 'This girl is going to be the death of me eventually.' Toshiro got lost in his own thoughts, however he was shortly brought out of them by Jikan's voice, “Oh hey, we're here!” Toshiro looked up at the restaurant, and noticed it seemed to be a breakfast style restaurant, labeled as “Eggs & Paradise.” Toshiro chuckled a little, “What a corny name this place has.” Jikan frowned a slightly, “That might be true, but it has delicious food, come on let's go!” Jikan grabbed Toshiro's wrist, and dragged him off inside.

------------------------------------


 Hogo had just laid his plate, and his cup into the sink for his mom to wash when she woke up. Although he hated doing that, because he thought it was rather rude, he and Hirako often did have time to wash their own plates up, since it took them the remainder of the thirty minute walk just to get to school. “Come on, Hogo, we need to get going!” Hirako called from the door, Hogo walked out of the kitchen, and picked up his bag, “I'm coming!” He walked out the door, and Hirako shut the door quietly, their mom was a deep sleeper so them yelling wouldn't wake her up. Hogo slung his bag on his shoulder, and he started off down the street with Hirako. “Breakfast today was great, as usual, Hirako.” Hirako smirked a little bit, “Of course, after all I'm probably the youngest cook in Japan, so I have to be extra good at what I do.” Hogo smiled a little bit, while he didn't agree with Hirako's observation of being the youngest cook, he could agree that Hirako was extra good at cooking, whether it was lunch or breakfast.


 Hirako sighed in content, “I even impressed myself today though, I didn't think it would be that good.” Hogo grinned a little bit, Hirako was quite insecure though he wouldn't admit it. He was the type of person who, if he didn't receive praise for what he was done, then his self esteem would lower a decent amount, and he would feel pretty bad. Hirako was a bit of the oddball, as despite his insecure attitude, he was quite the outgoing person, in fact sometimes he could be so outgoing, that people could simply pass him off for a kid who was extreme crazy. Hogo had to grin at the number of times people jokingly said that Hirako should be in a mental hospital, which would often end with Hirako giving them a nice friendly insult about how they should keep their mouth shut. Hogo readjusted the bag on his shoulder, and his grin faded into a small smile, today looked like it was going to be a good day after all.


----------



## Zeke5000 (Feb 25, 2010)

"Oh crap i fell asleep!, Dammit!" Tsumetai stood up and started off out of the room to go on a little hollow hunt _Gotta keep getting stronger, it will be a while, but i will become a full fledged Shinigami._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 26, 2010)

~ Tokyo ~

"Hah, I was just kidding with ya. You don't know me, but when it comes to clich?d stuff like this I've been around the block a few times. The names Fumiko Ikeda and I'll be your executioner!" She said in a bitter sweet tone. The battle had just begun. The Shinigami said with a rather accomplished look spread across her features as sparks ignited form the clashing of tail on cold steel. Beneath the ground a smile split Reno?s lips. This little girl thought she knew what his aim was. But she was sorely mistaken. The first rule of combat was misdirection. And misdirection was one of his specialties. With a thunderous roar that seemed to shake the very ground that Fumiko stood on Reno pulls out with another attack.

The ground beneath the Shingami?s feet ruptures as two large pincers tear up though the earth with a rumble. Large snaps echo though the battle field as he tries to ensnare her. Each strike however was met with a dodge as Reno pulled his large segmented body from beneath the ground. Fumiko eyes finally rest on her assailant. No longer a bat or a bird, the wolf like shape was also gone. Now before her stood a large scorpion twice her size. Drool pours form his gaping mouth as the claws snap open and closed echoing despair with each gesture of aggression.  ?Executioner?? Reno growled in a deep voice.    ?You think to highly of your assumptions.? Reno adds with a snap. That is when Fumiko notices that the Hollow?s tail never once let go of her Zanpaktou.

With a growl Reno?s body started to shift and stretch, his muscles and bones contorting as the exoskeleton of the scorpion gained more of a scale like quality and turned a bluish white. The segmentation of the tail becomes cylindrical as the barb changes shape and surrounds the blade. In the center mass of Reno?s form large wings sprout as two long cylinders pull themselves up form the goo. A chuckle erupts from Fumiko?s sword as the reptilian head of a dragon appears its teeth wrapping around her Zanpakto causing more sparks to fly. The central body moves as powerful legs and arms form pulling it form the ground Fumiko watches in amazement as the scorpion changes into a large three headed white dragon. Its large shadow looms menacingly over the battlefield.  ?You brag about being our executioner.? the middle head booms.  ?But it is we that will lead you to Hell.? the left head growls. 

~ Human World Shinigami Practical Test ~ 

One by one Faux Hollows fell as Marcus and James made their way to the large structure of a ware house they were suppose secure. With a lash out a centipede like Hollow crumples under a powerful down stroke form James? heavy hand. ?Take that you little bastard!? he shouts victoriously as the death light lights up on the doll.  ?Do you not understand subtlety?? Marcus snaps as  with two strikes he brings another Faux Hollow to the ground. ?Me, be subtle? You?re crazy right? At least I?m not actually breaking these toys.? James says with an annoyed expression as the Faux Hollow Marcus has sliced twice fell into three parts.  ?What? They knew the risks when they let me tag along.? Marcus says with a grin as he pulls his Zanpaktou across another of the fake Hollows that charged in. 

 ?Besides if you don?t restrain yourself a bit.? Marcus adds as he cuts into a couple more of the beasties as they charged in.  ?You?ll be worthless to me once we actually face the stronger Faux Hollow in the warehouse itself.? Marcus says with a grunt as he pulls his blade from the center of a larger bull Like Faux Hollow?s skull. ?Yeah, yeah. I?ve hear it all before.? James says as he slams down another bird like Hollow dummy. In the distance the instructor is busy watching all the action. She scribbles notes on her clipboard as she dose so. ?At least they make a better team then I thought they would be. Always watching the other?s back. She says as Marcus and James heads around the warehouse to mop up the last of the perimeter Hollow. ?Hey this is a lot simpler then it was last time. Maybe I should have dragged you along before this Marcus.? James says with a heavy breath.  ?Just makes sure I don?t have to carry you this whole test.? Marcus replies a little less out of breath.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2010)

With Akuma-

  “BREAK!” He shouts punching a teen of his bike. “GOOF!” The boy lands on the ground and wipes the blood from his lip. “You..fucking asshole..” The teen stands up and begins to spin a chain around. “Come on gang!” He shouts, ten other teenagers charge Akuma, still breathing heavily. “GET HIM!” the teens charge forward. “All because I look like some rival gang eh?” Akuma coughed and threw the hardest punch he could. “GUAH!!!!” One of the teens goes flying and crashes into a motorcycle, from the look on his face it was obvious he wasn’t getting back up. 

  “H…holy…. Holy crap… Did you see that Jinko!” One of the punks steps back. “It’s… that was fucking insane!” They all start to step back. “Come on! Just because of one fuckin punch your going to pussy out!?” The boss screams. “Damn right.” Akuma hits the teen with a trashcan and takes him out. “GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!” He shouts at the remaining punks, causing them to run off. “Damn… damn it…” He huffs and coughs. “Hollow! Hollow! Hollow!” “GUH!! DAMN PHONE!” Akuma just wants to throw the phone at the wall. “What’ the fuck is it!?” He opens it up to see a hollow near his location. “Fuck. Me.”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 26, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, Jikan was holding onto his arm as though they were boyfriend and girlfriend, and she wasn't about to let him go any time soon. His phone began to ring, screeching that there was a Hollow in the area, he pulled out his phone, and looked at it, 'Tch, now of all times?' As he sensed the area where it was about to arrive, he noted Akuma's Reiatsu heading towards it, ?Uhh.. something came up.. I need to.? Before he could finish, Jikan looked at him angrily, ?You're backing out on an agreement you made with someone? I thought you didn't go back on your word.? Toshiro laughed a little nervously, ?Right, right..? Toshiro sighed, he would just have to leave this up to Akuma. As he put his phone away, and looked back up, he noticed they were the next ones in line, and the clerk at the ordering line looked at them, ?Oh my, do we have a young couple here?? Toshiro blushed, and narrowed his eyes slightly, ?I'm not sure what you're talking about.?

Jikan smiled up at the clerk, ?Oh no, we're just really good friends.? Toshiro's mind began to wander off from the conversation, he wasn't interested in it anymore, no he was interested in something else. He wasn't sure if it was paranoia or what, but he felt as if a pair of eyes were watching him from afar, as if they were keeping an eye on him and his friend, or to be more precise they seemed more interested in Jikan than they did him, which made him worry that Jikan was some kind of celebrity or something, and they were trying to get an article that she had a new boyfriend. ?Earth to Toshiro,? Jikan called, and he shook his head slightly, ?Oh, yes?? Jikan giggled at his antics, ?We're ~~ ready ~~ to go? Jikan pointed at the waiter, and Toshiro nodded at her to lead the way. Jikan didn't let go of his arm, even as he was led away by the waiter, which made him sigh again.

------------------------------


 Hogo sighed a little bit, and let the cool breeze flow through his hair, he had shifted his bag onto his other shoulder at some point, to let his right shoulder rest, this was a common tactic by him so that he didn't pull a muscle on either shoulder. Toshiro looked ahead, and blinked slightly, to noticed a girl running up, ?Hogo-kuun!? the girl shouted with child like admiration, and tackled him down to the ground, ?O..ow..? Hirako sighed exasperatedly, and pulled the girl off of Hogo, ?Dear me, what are we going to do with you, Hotaru-san?? The girl was the same size as Hirako, about 4'6?, and she had blonde hair, along with hazel green eyes, as well as the typical female Karakura Elementary uniform, which was just a smaller version of the high school uniform. Hotaru smirked at Hirako, ?Well, Hirako-san, Hogo-kun is like, the tallest person in our class, and that just makes him the most amazing person ever!!? Hotaru squealed with delight, and Hirako sighed a little bit, ?Yeah.. you're the only one who thinks that.?

?Hotaru you're a dumbass, if you run off like that again I swear..? All three parties turned to look behind them, and saw another guy coming up, he was moderately tall for a student in their class, around 5'0? or so, but he wasn't nearly as tall as Hogo. He was more of the tough guy of the group, and he always kept his hair roughly short, but not enough to be bald. He had red eyes, which everyone else thought was rather weird, and he usually kept to himself, the only person who could make him open up was Hotaru. ?But, Kero-san, I don't have to listen to everything you say.? Kero glared at Hotaru, ?Shut up, you're just stupid, someone could seriously kidnap you one day if you keep walking off like that.? Hogo smiled a little bit, this small bunch of people were technically his only friends at school, and they were pretty much all the outcasts, Hirako was more the leader of their ?group? as they called it. ?Shut up both of you, let's get going.? Hirako sighed a little bit, he hated dealing with idiots like this. As they started walking to school, Hogo couldn't help except get the feeling eyes were watching him from a distance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2010)

"Hmm," Ryan rubbed the back of his head as he stepped out of the Kento shop. He'd learned enough of late to keep him on guard. He wouldn't be letting the Joutei or the Shashu near. He closed his eyes to scan the Reiatsu around, sensing what was near and far.

"Mira and Akira," Ryan thought out loud. He hadn't seen them since they left for their lunch date yesterday. With luck, Mira had convinced Akira to team up with the other humans in order to survive. Nodding to himself, Ryan searched out her Reiatsu, and set off in her direction.

Along the way, he thought of applications for his Duality power, and ways he could practice them. Flexibility was key. Believing that to be the case, he did his best to raise his Reiatsu inside his body without giving off a detectable aura. Internal powering.

He continued onwards.


----------



## Serp (Feb 27, 2010)

Serp was thinking back to his exam in the academy, he liked to reminisce on the old days.
The first thing he thought back to was his Bakudo exam.

It was a hard and grueling challenge, to capture all those different targets using a kido type he was not particulary fond of. 

Basically there were five targets and Serp had to run around and tag all them of them with his Bakudo. The task was easier said than done. Serp had failed to rangle the first of them, but eventually like with the hadou test he managed to figure out a method that allowed him to succeed. Finally Serp had all them down and fucked, he was tired and hungry but he finally had finished it.

It was then, that Serp remember his healing exam.
That went terrible, Serp was a person more inclined towards death and pain, rather than help and medicine. It was hard for him to even manage to mould his reiryoku into anything remotely like a healing Kido.

But after a long time, say about twice as long as any of the previous tests, Serp had managed to heal to a barely acceptable limit. There was more to the memory but it was the kind of stuff that was generic, not even enough to create a decent montage.

But eventually he finished it, it was what seemed like an eternity, so long that he other classmates had finished long before him. 

Serp sighed and was glad that it was over.
-----
Morgana. 


Morgana had learnt alot in her time, with the Shashu. They taught her about, hollows shinigami and a whole wide range of things, she didn't quite understand. But eventually they found out her ability, the ability to create clones, it was confusing they couldn't figure out what was the cause and what was the effect.

They didn't know if she had MPD and was a high level Schizophrenic because she had the latent ability to create people and they were all stuck in her head. Or if she developed the clone ability due to her mental issues.

Regardless Morgana was having the time of her life. No rules, sure the Shashu had rules but Morgana could easily ignore them. 

Finally Kagos asked her to leave, she was a powered human and she was taught and educated enough to survive, but Kagos could not keep her with the Shashu as her powers were not of theirs. But he did all he could and Morgana was now better off than she had been before.

She was walking down the street, nearby what she heard Kagos and the others call the Kento shop. From it she saw a boy leaving it, and she decided to follow him.

A quick concentration and another Morgana appeared, both flanked to either side of the boy and continued to follow him, hopefully he would not notice, but then again Morgana's tracking was less than perfect.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

The cloud of smoke drifted low around Akuma?s feet, the black aura pouring out of his body and causing the young hollows to shake with fear. ?ALRIGHT!? Akuma chuckles and his body explodes with power once more, Power above what he?d let out before. ?G.,..Guhh?!? One of the odd hollows covers it?s eyes with a tentacle. ?What?s with this force!?? The image of Akuma?s zanpakto stands behind him. ?Don?t think I?ll just give you my power whenever you want!? The massive demon stared down at him. ?I don?t care what you do, I woke you up, you owe me this one!? Jigokukami nodded. ?I will lend you all my strength, But just this once.? 

  Jigoku?s body too released a black reiatsu and he placed his hands on Akuma?s shoulders. ?Don?t faulter, Don?t let a single one survive. Destroy their bodies and crush their souls, That is the path we walk!? Akuma smirked. ?I don?t need you to remind me.? Jigoku grinned as his body faded into Akuma?s. ?ARAAAAAH!!!!? Akuma bolts forward with blinding speed and swings his club into one of the tiny hollow, ?GRAAAH!!!!? As he swings he screams a monstrous roar and begins to rip through the other hollow that stood near, killing ten with a single swing. ?BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!?

  The final five shake in their place. ?What?s? with this sudden burst in power!?? Akuma grinned a dark shadow covering his face. ?What? Is this all? Is this every bit of power you have?? A light glimmered from his eye. ?Pathetic.? Before they could move, the hollows were ripped apart by the spikes on Akuma?s club. ?That?s all of em.? He smirked, their bodies exploding in blue light. ?NOW WHERE ARE YOU!? He leaps into the air and grins; The large Octo-ray hollow was floating not too far away. ?Let?s play some ball.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 1, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, he was eating his breakfast calmly, which apparently consisted of an egg platter with two eggs, scrambled, some sausage, and three pancakes. Toshiro had already cleared half the plate, which surprised Jikan a little bit, but he figured he didn't have to hide the fact that he ate like a pig from Jikan, however he was trying to as respectable as possible, considering they were in a public place. Toshiro picked up the glass that was just set down beside him, which was another refill on his orange juice, he had taken a nice liking to it, however as he was drinking it, he nearly began to choke on it.

"Is something wrong?" Jikan asked Toshiro, but he managed to swallow the drink just in time, "No, nothing is wrong, everything is fine." Toshiro looked out the window, he had felt Akuma's Reiatsu spike incredibly high for a second time today. The first time it had been tremendous, but he could swear that this time it toppled his previous Reiatsu level. 'Tch, has the guy even used his actual Maximum Reiatsu pool yet? Oh well, no point in worrying over him, less I worry Jikan.' Toshiro sighed a little bit, and resumed his eating, trying to ignore the obvious fact.​ 
----------------------​ 
Masajiro grinned a little bit, and stretched out slightly, he had somehow finally managed to finish off all of the dog Hollow, though it was a bit of a grueling task to do so, he had to cut it up into a lot of pieces in order to eat it properly. He jumped up and down, feeling invigorated, and full of energy, and made a decision for himself. "Oh, I know, I'll go check out the human world, surely there will be something of interest for me there! Hehe~~!" Masajiro smirked, and stepped into a Gargantia that opened up.​ 
-------------​ 
Human World


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaqClghSajw[/YOUTUBE]


 
Masajiro stepped out of the Gargantia, and noticed that he was in midair, he grinned a little bit, and allowed himself to fall to the ground on purpose, "Wheeeee!" He crashed into... something that was incredibly soft. He looked down to see that he had landed on top of another Hollow, which was no bigger than him, however it looked more monstrous than he did, "Why thank you, you cushioned my fall." The Hollow looked up at him, and sliced out at him with a long arm, however Masajiro jumped away, "Hah, that all you got?" Masajiro sliced out with his lit up claws, and ripped the Hollow in half. He cut it up a few more times with his claw, chopping it into pieces, and all of them fell on the ground. He picked up the pieces, and slowly ate them one by one, "Oh my, how yummy." He turned around, to face a couple of children who had chains coming out of their chests, they seemed to be looking at him fearfully.​ 
"Aww, what'sa matter?" Masajiro walked towards them, "Don't worry, you guys don't have to be afraid of me.." Masajiro grinned a little bit, and he opened his arms as if to embrace the children, however in one fluid movement he cut them both down their chests, "Hehe, oops, I guess the toys here break to easily." Masajiro looked off into the distance as he felt a strong Reiatsu, "Ooh, something interesting is going on over there, let's go check it out!" Masajiro headed off towards the Reiatsu, knowing it was a lot stronger than himself.​ 
When he arrived on the scene, he noticed two things. The first was a ridiculous long Hollow, that could be mistaken for a mix between a sting ray and a giant octopus. The second thing he noticed was a Shinigami, who appeared to have a ridiculously big club slewed over his shoulder. He watched as the Shinigami turned to look at the Stinctopus, as he had suddenly nicknamed it, and prepared to get ready to fight the Hollow, "Ooh, they both look so mean, this should be good!"​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryusuke was silent.  Then again, when was he not?  He opened his bento box with fingers trained in the art of familiarity.  How many times had he opened this box?  How many times did his heart ache upon seeing the bruised face of his sister, the selfless young woman who prepared him this meal?  Too many times.  Too many god-damned times.  He was tired.

Tired of the never ending fear that hung over his home like a black aura.  Tired of the beatings, the bruises, the tears in his mother's and sisters' eyes.  He sighed as he glared at his lunch.  In it his father left him an apple.  Ryusuke growled and planted on the ground and unsheathed his soul cutter.

_Zanpaktou... I know you cannot hear me yet.  Or maybe it is I who is the deaf one.  Either way, I apologize for the way I am about to defile you..._

He drove the blue-bladed katana through the apple with force fueled by hatred.  He ripped the apple off and tossed it in the air, splitting it in half upon it's descent.  He looked at his sword's blade.  It was covered in apple remnants.  He used the cloth from his bento box and slid it down the blade, giving a long, shuddering sigh, filled with pain.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

Akuma-

  ?So,You?ve come back.? The beastly hollow looks down at Akuma. ?Yeah.? Akuma looked up at him. ?Your sword?s changed.? The hollow chuckled. ?Yeah.? Akuma answered. ??. This is going to be annoying if all you do is-? ?AKUMA SMASH!? The shinigami appeared above the hollow and hit him hard enough with his club to send him crashing into the ground. ?N?nggg?. What?. What the hell was that?? The hollow pulled himself up with his tentacles. 

  ?Akuma smash.? The shinigami answered. ?It?s my secret technique of ass kickery.? He landed in front of the hollow. ?Now, Give up.? Akuma didn?t feel like fighting, He was already bored with this hollow. ?Give up? Give up!? You think I?d simply give up because you asked me too!?? He chuckled. ?Yes.? Akuma raised his club. ?But now, you angered me.? With his full Reiatsu exploding from his body, Akuma dashed forward and slammed his club into the hollow?s side, sending it crashing into a building. 

  ?And that?s why we don?t play with strangers.? Akuma slung the club over his shoulder. ?DON?T YOU MOCK ME YOU DAMED SHINIGAMI!? a tentacle flew out at Akuma. ?Don?t fuck with me.? Akuma dodged it and with a swing of his club, tore it from the hollows body. ?NNNGAH!!!!!? The beast screams. ?You see, my club is a piercing weapon and a blunt force weapon, it combines the best of both worlds.?

  ?My?my arm?? The hollow cried out in pain. ?Why? why does it hurt so bad!? 
He screamed. ?Never been hurt before eh?? He smirked. ?GRAH!? The hollow cries out more. ?Ok, That?s getting annoying, imma kill you now.? Akuma leaped into the air and with the full force of all his spirit in his club prepared to crush the living hell out of the hollow. ?Clone escape!? The hollow launched a small pearl from it?s body just before Akuma ripped it to shreds. ?Fuckin right.?


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2010)

Serp made his way to the second division, having finally graduated he was able to join one of the 13 squads. It was something new to him and he wondered just what the captain was like, knowing the reputation of the second division it would be interesting to see what the captain looked like. Someone who was able to take command of such a division had to have some strong power or at the very least a very hax power.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

2nd division-

The division was empty, not a single thing stirring. Though it was one of the biggest and best funded divisions, they were well trained and knew to hide when an unfamiliar person arrived. "Hmmm, It appears they're waiting for something." Serp smirked as although they gave no sign that they were there, he knew the 2nd division would never be unguarded. "We're waiting for you to address yourself." A small blond haired child with piercing red eyes and a captains haori stands before Serp. "when did you get here?" Serp was surprised by the boys speed.

"When you were still sucking on your mothers breast for milk." Serp's eyes narrowed at the comment. "You are but a  few years younger then me, What right do you have to speak that way?" The boy appeared to the side of Serp and before the new shinigami could respond he was kicked into wall. "I'm older then you by far." He landed on the ground. "My name is Isshi Hansen. Captain of this division, if you want to join, then prove your skills as an assassin."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)

Masajiro watched as Akuma charged at the Stinctopus, and he saw them saying something to each other, but he couldn't quite make out what they were saying, that was until the Shinigami yelled out something along the lines of "AKUMA SMASH" Masajiro blinked a little bit, "Getting caught up in that, would result in some pretty big injuries, eh?" He watched as the Hollow went crashing into the ground. He moved backwards a little bit, so as not to be seen by the Shinigami, he might be insane, but he definitely wasn't an idiot, he valued his own life at least.​ 
Masajiro watched as the Shinigami asked the Hollow to give up, which actually made him chuckle lightly. There wasn't any way a Hollow of that magnitude in strength was going to give up so easily. He watched as Reiatsu suddenly exploded from the Shinigami, and something akin to a frown came over his face, "His Reiatsu feels sort of like a demon's," the frown was quickly replaced with a grin, "That's quite interesting!" He watched the Hollow slam into the building after being hit by the Shinigami's club, and he shook his head slightly, "Oh dear, that was quite pitiful."​ 
Masajiro watched as a tentacle flew out at the Shinigami, however he easily dodged, and then tore the tentacle off by slamming his club into it, which surprised him a little, however as he heard the Shinigami explain about the weapon, he could only grin a little bit, "What kind of a monster is that guy?" He watched as the Hollow seemed to agonize over his own wound, which actually surprised him a little bit, however before he could say anything the Shinigami leaped into the air, as he prepared to crush the Hollow he heard the words "Clone Escape!" and noticed that the Hollow shot off a pearl from it's body. Masajiro immediately took off, not caring if he was spotted by the Shinigami, he chased the pearl down until it landed on the ground, and caught up to it, looking down at it, "Oh dear ~~ it looks like our friendly Stinctopus ~~ is a very interesting fellow indeed ~~" Masajiro picked up the pearl, examining it, "I have an idea ~~ you'll be my new toy ~~ maybe you won't break as easily as the others."​ 
--------------------​ 
Toshiro patted his stomach, he was finally full from his breakfast, however Jikan didn't quite seem to be finished yet, so he was forced to sit around while waiting for her to finish. He closed his eyes and sighed a little bit, then he noticed Akuma's Reiatsu spark up yet again, 'Tch, that Hollow is as good as dead at this point, huh?' Toshiro smirked a little bit, and pulled out his phone, watching as the Hollow's Reiatsu seemed to vanish, Akuma did the job alright, however before he could speak too soon, he noticed his phone going off again, signifying that another Hollow had appeared, 'Another one, right off the bat? The signature from this one looks a bit weak though, Akuma shouldn't have any trouble squashing it like a bug.'​


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

Serp rose up and dusted himself off. "Proof as to why I am an assassin you say."

Serp wiped his hair out of his face, "How about the fact I could sense the people in this room without them even revealing themselves."

Serp's purple eyes could be seen clearly, he bared his teeth, hissed and Shunpo'd away.

He didn't shunpo to hide himself but rather to never stay in one place too long. Before he pulled out his blade to strike the captain, he knew he could never kill him but he tried none the less, to deliver the killing blow.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

Serp said:


> Serp rose up and dusted himself off. "Proof as to why I am an assassin you say."
> 
> Serp wiped his hair out of his face, "How about the fact I could sense the people in this room without them even revealing themselves."
> 
> ...



"Your skills." Hansen turned around. "Need much work." and with that,grabbed Serps throat, slamming him into the ground. "You could sense the people? Good for you, they merely hid their bodies not their reiatsu, We like people to feel intimidated when they come here. Now onto the next part, You did well, never stay in one spot, there is no assassin who would wait too long in a single area after being spotted, very good. Third, When dealing the killing blow..." His reiatsu began to pour down on Serp like the weight of the ocean. "Make sure, if your opponent is stronger then you, that you've weakened him at the very least." 

Hansen released the new shinigami and adjusted his robe. "I leave you in the care of the Vice Captain for now, Your training for the second division shall commence soon. Rest up today, Get a feel for the division. Tomorrow, You will be sent through hell."


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

Serp raised up and glared at the captain. "Yes Taichou." 


And then he started to wonder, who was his Vice-captain and what could he expect from them, would they be anything like the captain.

But still one thing rang through Serps head that the captain said about the opponent being stronger than you, wouldn't it be beneficial to attack hard and fast so they get no chance to counter and cut you down with their power, because after all strength is useless if you miss your chance to strike.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

Akuma-


  The shinigami graoned and rubbed his shoulders. ?Damn, this has been a bad week?? Just when he thought he could get some well deserved rest, the alarm went off once more. ?Damn it.? Opening his phone he noted a hollow just on the other side of him, a building away at best. ?Why can?t there ever be a break in these attacks, it?s getting ridiculous seriously. ?He grumbled and leaped into the air. ?Alright, Where is this thing? It?s weak as hell so it shouldn?t be too much a bother.? He let out a sigh and looked around, trying to find signs of the little hollow somewhere.

  Soul Society-


?Members of both your divisions have gone to the human world.? The Captain commander stood before the captains of the 11th and 6th divisions. ?Yes, yes they did.? Yuugao answered, taking a swig from his gourd. ?Captain Kiseru, I?ve allowed your lax attitude towards dress and your lack of hands on attitude with your division because I know you to be a good leader and because I know where your focus lies in truth. But do not drink that substance in front of me again when we are having a meeting. If you do, I will be forced to take action.? 

  Kiseru nodded. ?Right, Right? sorry~? he let out a yawn. ?And Captain Kenpachi, How do you feel about your recruits actions in the human world?? the commander turned to her. ?Hmm? Well, He blew some stuff up and crushed a lot of stuff that required our brilliant minds at the 12th division to fix? So?. He?s doing a smashing job.? She nodded. ??. Thank you for your input captain Kenpachi? you may leave??


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sent Aru

A Gods Way*

"Wake up, You have to wake up"

Back and forth the body was rocked, The little girls bloody hands pushed her little brothers back and forth began to go numb. 

"Inodachi"

She barely got out refusing to believe that he was dead. His dirty blonde hair soaked in his blood slowing losing its original color. His clothes torn from the previous battle his skin begins to dull over with the grey hue of death. 

"Inodachi, Wake up"

She rocked him again, his body coming back into place still motionless. The sounds of a deep growl could be heard in the distance prompting the girl to get up throwing her brother's arm over her shoulder. 

"I'll get you out of here don't worry"

Her words falling on deaf ears as she shuffled to the nearest hiding spot. Placing him against the wall she looked outwards, A Moment of silence roared over until the large beast that had been chasing them bursted through the wall. The debris flying everywhich way as a trail of dust followed fast on its heels.

"HE FOUND US!!" 

She thought, The fear robbing her of her voice. It's large head moved around unable to see through the dense darkness trying to sniff his prey out. "Found you" Sent said with a sick glee in his voice as he rushed towards their location.

"INODACHI GET UP!" 

The girl roared out reaching for her brother, Sent's arm plowed through the wall grabbing Inodachi in his grasps pulling him forward. Though he was already dead the small girl couldn't bare part with the body. "How sad, He's already dead yet you still mourn him?" Sent taunted the girl though it was a bit curious to him as to why the girl held on when itd be smarter to run.

"LET HIM GO!"

"I will devour him right before your very eyes Kehehehe" Sent said batting the girl away hoisting the boys body just over the surface of his mouth. The girls eyes filled to the brim with tears as she pleaded for her brothers body.

"NO!!! PLEASE!"

Smirking he sank his teeth into the boys body ripping it in half effortlessly, The blood showering down unto the floor as it tainted the lower half of his white mask red. Dropping the upper half of his body to the floor the boy's head slammed against the pavement. Running over to his side she through herself atop of his body.

More amused by the girls reaction he decided to let her live having his fill turning around the girl finally cried out enraged.

"WHY! WHY DID YOU DO IT!"

The beast turned back a bit baffled by the question but then promptly replied. "It is a God's way to toy with those weaker then him" With that he dissapeared into the darkness leaving the girl to mourn the death of her brother alone.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma-
> 
> 
> The shinigami graoned and rubbed his shoulders. ?Damn, this has been a bad week?? Just when he thought he could get some well deserved rest, the alarm went off once more. ?Damn it.? Opening his phone he noted a hollow just on the other side of him, a building away at best. ?Why can?t there ever be a break in these attacks, it?s getting ridiculous seriously. ?He grumbled and leaped into the air. ?Alright, Where is this thing? It?s weak as hell so it shouldn?t be too much a bother.? He let out a sigh and looked around, trying to find signs of the little hollow somewhere.



          Masajiro looked up when he felt a rather powerful Reiatsu, and realized that it was the Shinigami that had fought the Hollow from before. Masajiro smirked a little bit, ?Oh dear, this is a very powerful toy, there's no way I would be able to play with him.? Masajiro grinned some, ?Or well, I guess it would be proper to say I can play cat and mouse with him.? Masajiro laughed quietly, so as not to be noticed, and he snuck around the side of the building below, then watched as the Shinigami appeared more out in the open, and he smirked, ?He hasn't noticed me yet, good, just a little bit farther.? Masajiro climbed up the building while the Shinigami's back was to him, and flung himself on top of it, trying to be as quiet as possible.


 ?Actually, I've decided to abandon cat and mouse, I just need to figure out whether or not my attacks can affect this toy.? Masajiro grinned a little bit, ?Game.. set.. action!? He charged upward through the air at the Shinigami, and came straight up behind him, ?Hi there, I am a visiting tourist from a nearby city, would you like to play a game with me?!? Masajiro grinned, then reeled his hands back, lacing his claws with his poison, and swung out at the Shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Masajiro looked up when he felt a rather powerful Reiatsu, and realized that it was the Shinigami that had fought the Hollow from before. Masajiro smirked a little bit, ?Oh dear, this is a very powerful toy, there's no way I would be able to play with him.? Masajiro grinned some, ?Or well, I guess it would be proper to say I can play cat and mouse with him.? Masajiro laughed quietly, so as not to be noticed, and he snuck around the side of the building below, then watched as the Shinigami appeared more out in the open, and he smirked, ?He hasn't noticed me yet, good, just a little bit farther.? Masajiro climbed up the building while the Shinigami's back was to him, and flung himself on top of it, trying to be as quiet as possible.
> 
> 
> ?Actually, I've decided to abandon cat and mouse, I just need to figure out whether or not my attacks can affect this toy.? Masajiro grinned a little bit, ?Game.. set.. action!? He charged upward through the air at the Shinigami, and came straight up behind him, ?Hi there, I am a visiting tourist from a nearby city, would you like to play a game with me?!? Masajiro grinned, then reeled his hands back, lacing his claws with his poison, and swung out at the Shinigami.



Akuma shunpo'd behind the hollow and wrapped his arm around it's neck. "Oh, Hi there! How you doin? Out of town huh? Don't get many tourists around here, maybe you'd like to go sight seeing? Have you seen the Pain bridge? Lovely this time of year. We also have the Karakura Death Dome, My personal favorite." Akuma swung his body around. "WHERE DON'T I SHOW IT TO YOU!" and released the hollows body, throwing him towards the ground. "Not even worth my fucking time." He sighed, rubbing the back of his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma shunpo'd behind the hollow and wrapped his arm around it's neck. "Oh, Hi there! How you doin? Out of town huh? Don't get many tourists around here, maybe you'd like to go sight seeing? Have you seen the Pain bridge? Lovely this time of year. We also have the Karakura Death Dome, My personal favorite." Akuma swung his body around. "WHERE DON'T I SHOW IT TO YOU!" and released the hollows body, throwing him towards the ground. "Not even worth my fucking time." He sighed, rubbing the back of his head.



“Uwaagh!” Masajiro crashed into the ground, and he laid there for a little bit, trying to get his barings back. He slowly got back up to his feet, due to the fact that he was just flung into the ground about a hundred times harder than he was before, “Ow, that toy is so rough.” Masajiro shook his head a little bit, “Well, no point in sticking around here then!” Masajiro grinned a little bit, and jumped back up into the air, “Sorry, but I think my visiting hours are over mister Shinigami, however here's a going away present for you!” Masajiro grinned a little bit, and raised his hand, “Flash Burst!” A bright burst of light shot of his hand, bright enough to blind even the most potent Shinigami, “Maybe some other time!” Masajiro opened a tear in the sky, and stepped into it, fleeing back to Hueco Mundo.

------------------

Hueco Mundo

Masajiro stepped through the tear which was leading back to Hueco Mundo, and sighed a little bit, “Yeesh, that was painful, I'd have been killed if I stayed there any longer, there's no way I'm going to be able to have fun in the human world right now, I'm nowhere near strong enough.” Masajiro sighed a little bit, he was slightly depressed from that fact, “Man, I'm going to have to eat more Hollow.” As soon as Masajiro said that, he looked up to see a Gillian with it's back faced to him, but it was obvious that it detected his presence, “If I can even live that is.” Masajiro ran up to the Gillian, and smirked a little bit, “Oh why hello there, you're a big one aren't you? Tell you what, I've always wanted to travel with someone, do you think I might be able to join you?” Masajiro hoped that his plea would work, because if it didn't then he would be eaten alive.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Uwaagh!? Masajiro crashed into the ground, and he laid there for a little bit, trying to get his barings back. He slowly got back up to his feet, due to the fact that he was just flung into the ground about a hundred times harder than he was before, ?Ow, that toy is so rough.? Masajiro shook his head a little bit, ?Well, no point in sticking around here then!? Masajiro grinned a little bit, and jumped back up into the air, ?Sorry, but I think my visiting hours are over mister Shinigami, however here's a going away present for you!? Masajiro grinned a little bit, and raised his hand, ?Flash Burst!? A bright burst of light shot of his hand, bright enough to blind even the most potent Shinigami, ?Maybe some other time!? Masajiro opened a tear in the sky, and stepped into it, fleeing back to Hueco Mundo.



"Urgh, Little fucker." Akuma was blinded by the flash of light for a few moments before his sight returned. "Well, It's off the map." He looked down at his phone. "That's all i care a bout, Time to go get me some meat! I wonder, do they sell good steak around here? I could use some good steak... maybe a ribeye or a porter house... mmmm... with bacon....." Akuma rubbed his stomach and began to drool a little bit. "why the fuck am i wasting time wondering!? I'M OFF TO GET SOME FUCKIN STEAK!" He rushed off to his gigia in order to find steak.

------------------

Hueco Mundo


> Masajiro stepped through the tear which was leading back to Hueco Mundo, and sighed a little bit, ?Yeesh, that was painful, I'd have been killed if I stayed there any longer, there's no way I'm going to be able to have fun in the human world right now, I'm nowhere near strong enough.? Masajiro sighed a little bit, he was slightly depressed from that fact, ?Man, I'm going to have to eat more Hollow.? As soon as Masajiro said that, he looked up to see a Gillian with it's back faced to him, but it was obvious that it detected his presence, ?If I can even live that is.? Masajiro ran up to the Gillian, and smirked a little bit, ?Oh why hello there, you're a big one aren't you? Tell you what, I've always wanted to travel with someone, do you think I might be able to join you?? Masajiro hoped that his plea would work, because if it didn't then he would be eaten alive.



"Why now." Akuryu turned around, his anger had yet to subside. "Just why should i let you join!?" He reached down, his massive hand gripping the sand and the hollow together. "I've got plenty traveling with me now, Hollows of power! hollows of strength! They are awaiting my return, so why should i allow a small, insignificant little TWERP LIKE YOU JOIN ME!?" He began to crush down the sand, but made sure not to squish the hollow, no, he wouldn't crush it yet. Helen could eat it, it was about her size. Perfect for her honestly. "Yes... I think you would be a good meal for my followers..." He grinned, well, under his mask. "The king of the Hollow doesn't need pathetic weaklings under him!" He laughed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hueco Mundo
> 
> 
> "Why now." Akuryu turned around, his anger had yet to subside. "Just why should i let you join!?" He reached down, his massive hand gripping the sand and the hollow together. "I've got plenty traveling with me now, Hollows of power! hollows of strength! They are awaiting my return, so why should i allow a small, insignificant little TWERP LIKE YOU JOIN ME!?" He began to crush down the sand, but made sure not to squish the hollow, no, he wouldn't crush it yet. Helen could eat it, it was about her size. Perfect for her honestly. "Yes... I think you would be a good meal for my followers..." He grinned, well, under his mask. "The king of the Hollow doesn't need pathetic weaklings under him!" He laughed.



	 	 ?Guof? Masajiro coughed a little bit as he was squeezed by the Gillian, he heard him mention something about letting him be eaten by his followers, and he coughed a little bit more before he was finally able to speak, ?W-wait... what if I prove to you that I have potential to be a powerful follower?? Masajiro looked up the Gillian, ?I just survived a fight with a Shinigami, one who was carrying a giant club, and was hundreds of times stronger than I am.? Masajiro grinned a little bit, ?Surely you can find a suitable Hollow for me to fight, I shall crush it, and prove my worth, if you would allow it.? Masajiro winced a little bit, despite saying that he was a good bit weakened by the Menos' squeeze alone.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Guof? Masajiro coughed a little bit as he was squeezed by the Gillian, he heard him mention something about letting him be eaten by his followers, and he coughed a little bit more before he was finally able to speak, ?W-wait... what if I prove to you that I have potential to be a powerful follower?? Masajiro looked up the Gillian, ?I just survived a fight with a Shinigami, one who was carrying a giant club, and was hundreds of times stronger than I am.? Masajiro grinned a little bit, ?Surely you can find a suitable Hollow for me to fight, I shall crush it, and prove my worth, if you would allow it.? Masajiro winced a little bit, despite saying that he was a good bit weakened by the Menos' squeeze alone.



"Why." Akuryu began to squish harder. "Would i want to watch~" He squeezed a bit more. "An ant fight an ant? it's dull~~ boring~~" he sighed and squeezed again. "Squeak!" The small hollow let out an odd sound. "What the?" With another squish the hollow squeak again. "Oh my god...." Akuryu did it once more. "THAT'S HILARIOUS!" As he squished more, letting the hollow squeak more, he broke out in hysterical laughter. "Alright! Alright! Because you make me laugh, I'll give you shot!" he put the hollow down. 

"To the west of here, There is a small group of hollow. My group has been considering fighting it for some time now, I want their leader's head, He is a strong gillian and i want his power. But, He has four followers and i have three. So, I'll gather my men and I will let you fight one of his men, If you are able to defeat one of his men, I'll considering not eating you. And make you my royal squeeze toy!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Why." Akuryu began to squish harder. "Would i want to watch~" He squeezed a bit more. "An ant fight an ant? it's dull~~ boring~~" he sighed and squeezed again. "Squeak!" The small hollow let out an odd sound. "What the?" With another squish the hollow squeak again. "Oh my god...." Akuryu did it once more. "THAT'S HILARIOUS!" As he squished more, letting the hollow squeak more, he broke out in hysterical laughter. "Alright! Alright! Because you make me laugh, I'll give you shot!" he put the hollow down.
> 
> "To the west of here, There is a small group of hollow. My group has been considering fighting it for some time now, I want their leader's head, He is a strong gillian and i want his power. But, He has four followers and i have three. So, I'll gather my men and I will let you fight one of his men, If you are able to defeat one of his men, I'll considering not eating you. And make you my royal squeeze toy!"



	 	 Masajiro groaned a little bit as he was placed down on the ground, he was weakened quite a bit, but not so much that he wouldn't be able to at least hold his own in a fight, though a battle at this point would test his skills no doubt. He overheard what the Gillian said, and blinked a little bit, before he grinned slightly, ?How interesting, because my opponents are usually the ones who are my toys, that's fine by me then.? Masajiro stretched his aching limbs out, trying to get some of the feeling back into his body, ?You want a group of Hollow taken out, and you want me to fight one of them? That shouldn't be a daunting task.? Masajiro looked up at the Gillian, ?By the way, Gillian-sama, do you have a name? Or would you just prefer I call you by Gillian-sama??


----------



## Serp (Mar 2, 2010)

"Oh your up, now is not the time for sleep although it sure does seem like it." Shiga yawned.

"So whats your name then, I'm sure I got a memo, but either I forgot or didn't read it."

"Serp, and you are?"

"A good question, for one I'm tired for two I am Shiga Datesha, fukataicho of the 2nd division. I've been put in charge of looking after you."

"I see." Serps eyes narrowed, an arrogant little kid and slacking first officer what kind of a place did they run here, regardless of their actions the second division is one of the best, so they had to be doing something right. 

"Come lets take a look around." 

Serp followed him, but wasn't really paying attention to his babble. Until Serp saw a sword coming straight towards him, he jumped back and parried.

Shiga yawned with his blade out. "Good good, but you should never drop your guard in the precense of such a higher ranking Shinigami, whether they be friend or foe. Watch them, learn their moves, their habits or end up dead."

At this point they were outside and Shiga motioned for Serp to draw his blade.
"You know, you remind me of myself when I was younger, in looks purely though, granted I didn't have purple eyes but meh. I wonder if you fight like me to or if you ever get there if our Zanpaktou's parallel."

And with that he launched into a strike, Serp parried and went to strike himself but his blade was easily deflected. It went on like this for a while until Serp law on the floor bloody and bruised.

Shiga yawned once more. "Go get some sleep kiddo, tomorrow the real fun starts."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2010)

Ryusuke looked up at his reflection.  He saw a young man whose eyes were tired and hardened.  Whose eyes held the fatigue of an old man.  They held no fear, nor sorrow, nor guilt at what he had just did.  The blood had washed off his sword easily enough, and with it, any respect he held for his father.

For tonight he had finally done it.

_Ryusuke walked in through the front door and all was silent.  His father sat at a chair.  "You're late."

"Where are my siblings?  And mother?"

His father prepared to punch him for his insubordination.  Ryusuke caught the fist and threw his father to the floor.  "WHERE ARE THEY!?" Ryusuke roared.  His father smiled evilly at him, before retrieving his choukuto.  The two men unsheathed their blades and stood in the same basic samurai stance.  "Ryusuke.  Before I kill you for acting out towards me, I must tell you one thing.  Our family is waiting foe you in the other room." He pointed to the room they were in.  Ryusuke circled around him, facing his father at all times.  He stormed into the room and found his family.

All of them strangled to death.

He felt rage rise in his throat like bile before blowing down the wall with kidou.  He lunged at his father and they began an evil dance.  A dance of blades and death.  Ryusuke forced his father back against a wall and parried his choukuto with a spiraling strike and knocked it from his father's hand, catching it with his left hand.  He stabbed it through his father's stomach and pinned him to the wall, before slicing apart his chest, neck, and legs with his Zanpaktou._

Ryusuke sheathed his sword and thanked the Gods they lived alone, isolated in a valley of two mountains.  He turned to leave.  When he got to the front door he set fire t his home.

He watched his memories burn and wither away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana.
> 
> 
> Morgana had learnt alot in her time, with the Shashu. They taught her about, hollows shinigami and a whole wide range of things, she didn't quite understand. But eventually they found out her ability, the ability to create clones, it was confusing they couldn't figure out what was the cause and what was the effect.
> ...



Because Ryan was busy trying to track Mira's Reiatsu, he didn't notice the faint one behind him. It was restrained, intentionally lowered, but still noticeable. That he didn't see it sooner he berated himself later.

He'd continued on for a while before taking another sweep of his location. It was only when two exact identical Reiatsu noises came back to him that he realised something was off, and turned around.

"Interesting," he muttered aloud, studying the twin Reiatsu. Looked the same. Felt the same. Were the same?

"You're powered too?" he called out.


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2010)

Morgana

She had been found out.  "Curses!" she sputtered to herself. After a while she decided to send out her clone to check it out. The Pseudo Morgana stepped out and faced Ryan.

"Powered to, that implies your powered also." She looked at him, her Raven black hair blowing in the wind. "And the fact that I saw you leaving Kento's shop is also a matter of interest."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

> Masajiro groaned a little bit as he was placed down on the ground, he  was weakened quite a bit, but not so much that he wouldn't be able to at  least hold his own in a fight, though a battle at this point would test  his skills no doubt. He overheard what the Gillian said, and blinked a  little bit, before he grinned slightly, ?How interesting, because my  opponents are usually the ones who are my toys, that's fine by me then.?  Masajiro stretched his aching limbs out, trying to get some of the  feeling back into his body, ?You want a group of Hollow taken out, and  you want me to fight one of them? That shouldn't be a daunting task.?  Masajiro looked up at the Gillian, ?By the way, Gillian-sama, do you  have a name? Or would you just prefer I call you by Gillian-sama??



"I have many names, Royal Squeeze toy." Akuryu stood over him, the difference in their size so fast and enormous it was almost unbelievable. "Sir Erathorn Morgan Nosferatu Aku Soul Verdana The Fifth, Dr. Gillian, Dr. Pain, Mr. King, The Rule of hell and Earth, The guardian of destruction, Sir Estereon Matereon Alverion Serpentine The Seventh, But I go by only one." He looked down. "A name that i've come to love." His body began to boil and many small dolls burst from his body. "Big Daddy." he laughed and held his hands up in the air. "COME ON MY CHILDREN! WE SHALL MARCH FORWARD AND RULE THE WORLD!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 3, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I have many names, Royal Squeeze toy." Akuryu stood over him, the difference in their size so fast and enormous it was almost unbelievable. "Sir Erathorn Morgan Nosferatu Aku Soul Verdana The Fifth, Dr. Gillian, Dr. Pain, Mr. King, The Rule of hell and Earth, The guardian of destruction, Sir Estereon Matereon Alverion Serpentine The Seventh, But I go by only one." He looked down. "A name that i've come to love." His body began to boil and many small dolls burst from his body. "Big Daddy." he laughed and held his hands up in the air. "COME ON MY CHILDREN! WE SHALL MARCH FORWARD AND RULE THE WORLD!"


 
Masajiro continued looking up at the Gillian as it stood over him, and he listened to the several names it mentioned, however the last one in particular stuck out to him. He watched as several objects burst forth from the Gillian's body, to him they must have looked like tiny little insects, to Masajiro though, they were quite large. He grinned a little bit as he looked at them, and then started laughing slightly, "Oh my, they all look so interesting and colorful, and they are all your children, Big Daddy?" Masajiro didn't exactly know why, but he always seemed to keep the attitude of a child, despite the fact that he was much more intelligent than your average day kid. He always seemed to have a weakness for colorful things, and he was rather playful, in fact he was also quite forgetful, as he had completely forgotten the fact that his life was just in danger.

------------------------------------

Toshiro yawned and stretched a little bit, after Jikan paid for the bill, or rather insisted on paying for it, they were finally able to make it out of the shop. Toshiro needed a good workout exercise, but he couldn't think of anything to do in particular. That was when he felt a rather familiar Reiatsu nearby, and he sighed a little bit, 'Oh, it's just Ryan, I thought it was going to be Akuma or something, well that's alright.' As he said this though, he felt another Reiatsu close by, 'Hmm, what's this, it doesn't feel like a Shinigami or a Hollow, is it another human of some sort?' Toshiro looked back at Jikan, who gave him a confused look, "What's with that serious look on your face?" Toshiro smiled at her, "Oh it's nothing, hey, why don't you go back to your apartment and wait for me there, I have some friends I need to meet up with." Jikan blinked a little bit, "But.." Toshiro gave her another serious look, and she sighed in defeat, "Alright, but you'd better not be screwing with me." Jikan turned off to walk in the direction of the apartment, and Toshiro smirked a little bit, before turning his attention back to the event at hand.

Toshiro began running in the direction of Ryan's Reiatsu, 'What the hell is going on here, another powered human has shown up? Oh man, I hope this doesn't have anything to do with those Joutei people.' Toshiro sighed a little bit as he ran, his human Gigai wasn't nearly as fast as he wanted to be, however he couldn't switch into Shinigami form just yet, he didn't want the person to know of his presence until he arrived at the place in question.​


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Masajiro continued looking up at the Gillian as it stood over him, and he listened to the several names it mentioned, however the last one in particular stuck out to him. He watched as several objects burst forth from the Gillian's body, to him they must have looked like tiny little insects, to Masajiro though, they were quite large. He grinned a little bit as he looked at them, and then started laughing slightly, "Oh my, they all look so interesting and colorful, and they are all your children, Big Daddy?" Masajiro didn't exactly know why, but he always seemed to keep the attitude of a child, despite the fact that he was much more intelligent than your average day kid. He always seemed to have a weakness for colorful things, and he was rather playful, in fact he was also quite forgetful, as he had completely forgotten the fact that his life was just in danger.



"Yes, I give birth to my children through my spirit energy." He grinned, "They do as i say." He moved his hand around and the dolls swirled around him. "They move as i say! They can combine to form a train a snack anything i want!" He laughed. "They are the perfect weapon, Each one unique and each one a true treasure! they are the perfect beings i've always dreamed of having." He laughed. "But when faced with many strong opponents they are completely useless!" He smacked one of the dolls sending it crashing into the sands below and kicking up a large pillar. "Sigh~ It's so tiring~ these dolls of mine~"

Turning around he could see Joryoku, Helena and Lenore. "It's about time the three of you arrived." However, Something was different about Joryuku. "Hmmm, Did you change your hair?" He asked the fairy like hollow, who was now the same size as he was, with large black fairy wings, her mask stayed the same however. "You truly are an idiot." Joryoku sweardropped. "Oh! you've become a gillian! how grand!" Akuryu laughed. "Maybe you can be the mother to my children now."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 3, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Yes, I give birth to my children through my spirit energy." He grinned, "They do as i say." He moved his hand around and the dolls swirled around him. "They move as i say! They can combine to form a train a snack anything i want!" He laughed. "They are the perfect weapon, Each one unique and each one a true treasure! they are the perfect beings i've always dreamed of having." He laughed. "But when faced with many strong opponents they are completely useless!" He smacked one of the dolls sending it crashing into the sands below and kicking up a large pillar. "Sigh~ It's so tiring~ these dolls of mine~"
> 
> Turning around he could see Joryoku, Helena and Lenore. "It's about time the three of you arrived." However, Something was different about Joryuku. "Hmmm, Did you change your hair?" He asked the fairy like hollow, who was now the same size as he was, with large black fairy wings, her mask stayed the same however. "You truly are an idiot." Joryoku sweardropped. "Oh! you've become a gillian! how grand!" Akuryu laughed. "Maybe you can be the mother to my children now."


 

Masajiro listened intently as the Gillian spoke about how he created his children through spiritual energy. He watched as the objects, which he called dolls, followed his every command, when he moved his hand they swirled around him, he said he could even form them into a train to smack whatever he wanted, which caused Masajiro to grin. He talked about how each of them were both unique and a treasure, and how they were the perfect beings he'd dreamed of having, however he frowned slightly when the Gillian told him that they were useless against many strong opponents. He watched as the Gillian smacked one of his dolls into the sand, and it caused a pillar to kick up, and he grinned a little bit, "I wonder if that's how all fathers treat their children."

Masajiro turned around at about the same time the Gillian did, and he saw three hollow coming up to meet him, or rather he should say two hollows and a Gillian coming up to meet him. Masajiro came to the conclusion that these three must be the people who were traveling him. He watched as the Gillian addressed his fellow Gillian, and he had to stiffle a chuckle when the other Gillian was asked if she changed her hair. However soon, he came to the conclusion that she had transformed into a Gillian, and Masajiro smirked a little bit, "Oh dear, it seems no one has taken notice of me yet, though that may very well be a good thing."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

2nd division-   
  ?Yes~ now I can sleep~? Shinga drops down on a couch in the captains office. ?You can?t rest yet.? Isshi smirked. ?Urggghhh?. I *yawn* screw it, I?m sleeping.? He snuggled into the chair. ?The bet was TWO days you?d have to stop being lazy, you barely made it one. If you can?t pay up your end of the bet then I?ll send you off to do?. Paper work with the first division.? Shinga?s eyes popped open. ?Please? Please god no?? Isshi smirked. ?Then pay up your debts.? He smirked. ?Urrghhh?.?


    With Akira-

  ?It went, pretty good last night.? He smiled as he left the house, School would start soon and he was kind of looking forward to it, if he could meet Mira there, it would be fine by him. Though, he would graduate soon, and he wasn?t looking forward to that anymore. ?But, this is such a good day! I?m happy as can be!? He smiled and marched happily. ?Ooh~ Such a tasty smelling soul~? A large hollow looms over Akira. ?Seems we?ve got company.? A cloaked figure turns to look at the hollow. ?That?s no good. If the hollow killed out target, I?d get in trouble??


Akuryu-


"We'll move in a few hours, That group i wanted to attack will be sleeping then." Akuryu ignored Joryoku and looked forward. "Your ignoring me!" She growled. "AND WHO THE HELL IS THIS KID!?" She points down at a small child like hollow. "The royal squeeze toy, But honestly, i don't care about him~ Imma~ go~ Now~" He lumbered off, swaying from side to side with a funny smirk on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana
> 
> She had been found out.  "Curses!" she sputtered to herself. After a while she decided to send out her clone to check it out. The Pseudo Morgana stepped out and faced Ryan.
> 
> "Powered to, that implies your powered also." She looked at him, her Raven black hair blowing in the wind. "And the fact that I saw you leaving Kento's shop is also a matter of interest."



Ryan placed a hand against the brick wall next to him. A moment later after a charge of Reiatsu, he removed his hand. A circle of brick was now a different stone, shinier. He wasn't entirely sure what he'd transmuted it into with 'light', but it gave a point.

"It's a strange little thing," he commented, studying the girl, "But it's what I've got. And you? I'd assume it relates to the fact that there's a perfect copy of your Reiatsu a little way back there," Ryan indicated in the direction Morgana was hiding.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 4, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

"ugh!"Kyohei slowly raises to his feet with his hand still on his crotch. "damn bitch.. He mutter as he looked at Rara who was busy setting out the food and ignoring him with her eyes angrily closed. He begins walking out of the dinning room with a very annoyed look on his face, still feeling the effects from the recent kick.

"Screw this crazy place....I'm going home!" Kyohei announced as he slid his shoes on and began walking out of Kento's Shop. _I'll eat off those bastards some other time,_ he reminded himself with his hand still down below. "Damn, damn, damn, damn all of this! Tsk, I really need to get my hands on a fucking sucker," he continues to complain as he places his free hand in his pocket.

"Theres gotta be a damn candy shop around here somewhere!"  Kyohei pouts, looking through the streets for any shops he can find nearby.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2010)

Morgana smiled. Kagos had told her about people being able to read reiatsu and now she knew it was true.

Her lips turned into a smile as she saw what he did, he seemed to create some sort of metamorphic rock, by simply touching the wall.

Morgana nodded. "Yes, your right. My ability lies in the fact that I can take my reiryoku and create an identical copy of myself. I have more far away enough to be safe from any attack"

She was careful what she said to this guy, incase he was to be an enemy.
"So what ere you doing at Kento's shop? I heard that, that place was a bit shady. A bit too grimy for a boy like you."

---
2nd Division

Serp watched as his captain and vice captain engaged in such stupid bullshit. 
"Erm, what are we doing now?" Serp asked during the onslaught of abuse and defiance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2010)

"A bit of a whirlwind rush since my powers appeared," Ryan smiled, observing Morgana. She was quite attractive, he noted. And there was definitely an aura to her that he could tell a lot of people would fall into happily. But there was some warning klaxon in his subconscious telling him there was hidden danger. It helped prevent distractions.

Another part of his head was already assessing combat possibilities of body duplication. It was interesting, but he wondered how well it would mesh with everyone elses' abilities.

The final part thinking for itself was wondering just what she'd experienced so far.

"I've met a few Shinigami," he stated, "They were kind enough to teach myself and others to control and use our powers. Because they were working with Kento, as soon as a large quantity of bad shit went down, we all got pulled along for the ride. I'm fairly sure we're all done with that now."

He watched her carefully, studying movement and reaction. "You heard this place was a bit shady?" he raised an eyebrow. He and the others knew the only Shinigami in the town. He judged her power not on in line with the Shashu, as Kento had told him. "So you'd be with the Joutei?" he asked, subconsciously preparing his Reiatsu and looking for what around him would be useful if a fight broke out.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2010)

Morgana eyes this guy up carefully, he seemed to be doing the same.
"You've met Shinigami other than Kento. Well I heard that in general the Shinigami's are pompus assholes."

Morgana was busy thinking about what badshit that had gone done, that Ryan spoke of.

It was then that Ryan brought up the Joutei. Morgana spat on the ground "Filthy Joutei, we shall speak of them no more."

She was beginning to wonder if he was inline with the Joutei it was highly unlikely, but the twins had warned her. "No, after my powers awoke, I was taken in by a man by the name of Kagos, he taught me about spiritual powers and helped him. But once my powers were determined, he gave me some money and sent me on my own path."

"So who are you aligned with?" 
As she waited for his response. "The name is Morgana by the way."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

Her reaction was interesting. So against the Joutei. It didn't make much sense if she was Shashu, though. Ryan decided not to push it.

"I'm Ryan," he introduced himself. "I'm not with anyone in particular. What I want is to make sure everyone in this town who suddenly develops powers and has Hollow on their asses gets a chance to live. So me and a bunch of other humans are really our own side. As for the Shinigami..." Ryan paused and thought. "Neither of them is particularly huge an asshole. That counts for something. They kill Hollow and keep us alive. That's good enough for me."

He tried to place the name of Kagos. He'd ask Kento about it at a later date.

"I was just heading to try and find another of us," he indicated the direction which he knew Mira's Reiatsu lay in. "Would you like to come along?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2010)

Fresh from the Academy, two shinigami are immediately giving a job and thrusted into the world of the living. A 1 month job that seemed easy enough soon, took a turn for the worse when two unusally powerful hollow by their standard invaded. One a very swift and powerful hell cat, while the other a master shape shifter join forces to have a feast with their sights set on the shinigami in town.



Taurus Versant said:


> The flames around R?n flared up magnificently as the Shinigami's swing came in. Before he could even reach her, he was forced to pull his arm back, instinct screaming too loudly to plunge through the fire.
> 
> One of the claws his katana had hit had been cut off. It wasn't near enough to her body to be bleeding, but it still stung. Her pride as much as her body. It seemed his sword was more dangerous than she'd expected. That speed show had began to drain her Reiatsu as well. And the flames she was using were high quality ones. Overall, this wouldn't last long.
> 
> ...



"How exactly did I get my self in this position?" Was the though that went through Kioshi's mind as he stared at what literally he would called a spawn from hell. At this point he was going on sheer will power alone as the injuries he sustained had long taken their toll on him. His breathing was shallow and rapid, the whole surface of his body hurt and the pain in his left arm was excruciatingly painful. Though his body called for a rest Kioshi couldn't lay down his sword as he watched the hollow in front of him slowly walk it's way toward him like a lion ready to pounce.

"Surrender now," flames flickered inside her open mouth, "And it will be painless."

Ah, how those words did sound good to him. To just give up right now and walk away so he could rest. Kioshi was never the fighting type though here he was with his swords drawn. If anything Kioshi only drew his swords out of a sense of duty more so than his own personal safety. He stared at the cat with his left eye they had long been glazed over as his mess of blond hair covered his left. Though he simply ignored his pain as he took off at the hollow with a slow staggering run. It was evident he was nearly out of it, as he sluggishly raised thrusted both his swords at the hollow.

_"You are there, but yet so far away. When your anger and wisdom become one, then we'll be able to help you."_



Chaos Theory said:


> ~ Tokyo ~
> 
> "Hah, I was just kidding with ya. You don't know me, but when it comes to clich?d stuff like this I've been around the block a few times. The names Fumiko Ikeda and I'll be your executioner!" She said in a bitter sweet tone. The battle had just begun. The Shinigami said with a rather accomplished look spread across her features as sparks ignited form the clashing of tail on cold steel. Beneath the ground a smile split Reno?s lips. This little girl thought she knew what his aim was. But she was sorely mistaken. The first rule of combat was misdirection. And misdirection was one of his specialties. With a thunderous roar that seemed to shake the very ground that Fumiko stood on Reno pulls out with another attack.
> 
> ...



Fumiko stared him at the now giant not 1 or 2 headed, but 3 headed dragon that now towered over her like a skyscrapper. She mentally cursed herself and mumbled about how she always gets the hard job. Though she had to admit, turning into a gaint white dragon was pretty bad ass and she couldn't help, but feel a tinge of respect for the beast. She continued to stare in utter shock even letting he sword drop to her side as she took in the image before her.

"Oh come on, what kind of bull is this!?" She complained as she began to walk in a circle flailing her large zanpaktou it being a broadsword. "I mean a dragon? Really? It figures I'd get the one who could turn into a damned mythical creature with *3 HEADS*!" This tirade of hers went on for a few more seconds until all the frustration she had built up was gone and she once again stared into the....faces of her enemy.

"Okay, now where were-" She ended mid-sentence when she felt a sudden large drop in Reiatsu. She darted her eyes toward the battle field in view as a look of concern appeared on her face. 

"Kioshi" She said quietly as she looked at the condition her friend was in. His Reiatsu was slowly getting lower from the injuries she could see and the toll it was taken on him.

_"I....need to help Kioshi. I...need to help Kioshi. I...need to...."_ Fumiko trailed of in her thoughts as she turned back to her own opponent.

_"Protect/Protect....Kioshi"_ A voice resonated with her own as Fumiko felt a small boost of power come to light.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Fresh from the Academy, two shinigami are immediately giving a job and thrusted into the world of the living. A 1 month job that seemed easy enough soon, took a turn for the worse when two unusally powerful hollow by their standard invaded. One a very swift and powerful hell cat, while the other a master shape shifter join forces to have a feast with their sights set on the shinigami in town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R?n was still pacing forward, unaware of the sudden risk. It wasn't until she felt the Reiatsu change inside of the Shinigami that she became aware something was not quite right. Putting her strength into a lunge, she surged across the distance between them, fire escaping her body and propelling her faster. Her claws outstretched as she approached, ready to wrap fire and fury around his body.

She did not know the danger. She did not see time slow down to a halt, as he did. She did not know, how much was occurring in a single instant.

She did not know how close to death she was about to come.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Fumiko stared him at the now giant not 1 or 2 headed, but 3 headed dragon that now towered over her like a skyscrapper. She mentally cursed herself and mumbled about how she always gets the hard job. Though she had to admit, turning into a gaint white dragon was pretty bad ass and she couldn't help, but feel a tinge of respect for the beast. She continued to stare in utter shock even letting he sword drop to her side as she took in the image before her.
> 
> "Oh come on, what kind of bull is this!?" She complained as she began to walk in a circle flailing her large zanpaktou it being a broadsword. "I mean a dragon? Really? It figures I'd get the one who could turn into a damned mythical creature with *3 HEADS*!" This tirade of hers went on for a few more seconds until all the frustration she had built up was gone and she once again stared into the....faces of her enemy.
> 
> ...




Reno growled angrily. This whelp of a Shinigami was ignoring him. Him of all Hollow. How dare she be more worried about the Male Shinigami then she was about him. A creature, no a monster that threatened to tear her very soul to sheds. With a thunderous slam of his fore claws Reno caused the ground around them to shake at an un-construable rate  for a moment in time.  ?You little girl will not ignore us!? all three heads bark in unison as they cut swaths of deep channels into the ground around the girl. But Reno was in for a rather nasty surprise with this one. He couldn?t have known that her inner world had just beckoned her forth. Her Zanpaktou spirit was about to show  itself to her in her most direst of moments, no her greatest moment of need to date. 

As time unnoticeably to Reno ground to a stifling halt around him he locked all three of his jaws open  as he angles his heads inward toward one another. In the center a large ball of sub artic energies start to form in a maelstrom as the temperature around the mouths dropped to near zero tempuras causing the moister in the air to turn to snow and gently fall around the young Shinigami. Particles of ice start to flow toward the swirling vortex of cold energy as Reno charged his Reiatsu to make this attack the strongest that he had used to date. But time is now stopped. Reno harmlessly stands ironically froze in place. Around the two lesser Hollow hangs crystallized in the air painting a  lovely satire of Hell Froze over. If only Reno knew?..    

(With this attack think Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon form Yu-Gi-Oh)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

The next day began with dreamless sleep, something Isis was thankful for. The images her Zanpakutō had created to torture Lavida with were still raw in her mind, but somehow they had not stained her sleep.

She moved down to the training grounds once more, noting it was early. Most of Eleventh probably still slept. She stood before one of the reassembling dummies, and raised a hand.

It was her fastest punch yet. Synchronizing the movement of body and Reiatsu, Isis was able to deliver all her speed and strength in one full blow. The dummy buckled, a deep impact in the centre. Isis withdrew her hand with a low breath, smiling. She'd needed to be perfectly still for that punch. The slightest movement and the force would have tripped her over herself. But it sure had hit hard. She liked that.

She punched forward once more, this time pulling her arm back the moment impact was made and using the change in movement to slam her other fist into the dummy. Repeating this movement, she worked on aligning her Reiatsu with the movement of her punches. Once in line, her attacks turned into a destructive barrage that began to tear the entire dummy apart, each punch adding to the damage of the last faster than it could repair. This assault continued until there was nothing left to hit.

Isis let her arms drop, feeling her raw knuckles burn. The ferocity of attacks had begun to strip the skin, her Reiatsu not protecting it anywhere near enough. She breathed heavily, watching the dummy repair itself.

Taking a few steps back, she began to move through a combat ritual she designed as she went. Punching, kicking, blocking, dodging, she assembled an intricate combination and practiced it many times. Moving her Reiatsu with it, she worked on the overlay, in order to strengthen her body and improve the control she had over her power. The free flowing Reiatsu formed an aura of strength and speed around her, increasing her power to higher levels.

As she fell into the ritual of movement, her mind began to wander over her experiences of late. It settled on her fight with the weaklings of Eleventh yesterday. It had hardly been a fight. But still...

She had used Kidou. It had been on instinct, not choice, but it had appeared. She would have denied it to anyone who asked, insisting she was Eleventh through and through. Now though...she wondered. Mastering Kidou would lower her need for her sword. Combining it with Hakuda and Hohō would give her great strength. It might even eliminate her reliance on Kingdom of Nightmares completely.

Isis thought of the third hadou, Flare. It was one of the easiest she could use. Just clump her Reiatsu together, ignite it into flames and launch it at the opponent. She could do that simply with any of her Reiatsu. A thought came to her, as she moved through her Hakuda stance, an aura of free Reiatsu - Hohō - flowing around her. Why not?

Isis put a foot down hard, breaking out of the movement and spinning around. She thrust her first through the air, focusing on the Reiatsu at the end. She quickly ignited it, preparing to launch the Hadou straight out of her punch. The Reiatsu promptly exploded, burning her hand and especially her raw knuckles.

"ARGH!" she screamed slamming the fist into her gut in an effort to get her Shihakushō wrapped around her hand. It hurt like a bitch, and Isis bit her lip to prevent tears from escaping.

"Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck"

The word filled the training ground until it lost all semblance of meaning, just serving a crutch for Isis to put out anger over.

"That. Fucking. _Hurt._" she hissed, clenching her teeth.

Kidou and Hohō were fundamental opposites. One was rigid and defined, giving great power. The other was fluid and flexible, giving control and speed. Converting one to the other usually required both significant control and the ability to return each to the base form of natural Reiatsu. Isis had attempted to force once straight to the other. With explosive and painful results.

"Heh," Isis gritted her teeth, smiling darkly, "If I could hit someone else besides me with that it would do some serious damage. I like that."

"That would require you to practice Kidou to an obscene degree though, wouldn't it, Isis Neith?"

Isis looked up in surprise at the voice. The dark haired woman looked down at her, standing above Isis as she had the first time they met and fought.

"Asashi," Isis smiled at the woman, "Been a while since I last saw you. Good to see you around. I was almost afraid that slash had been worse than I had thought."

"You shouldn't think so big of yourself," the woman looked at Isis disapprovingly. Catching the hint, Isis stiffened. "I heard talk amongst the members that you had actually use Kidou to fight. Is that true?"

"Not consciously," Isis glanced to the side looking guilty, "But yes, I did. They were beaten in a single move though, they weren't worth my sword. They didn't know when to stop after I beat them down with my fists either. I needed that to stop them."

"Where is your sword?"

"Huh?" Isis looked around. "Oh, right. I left it in my room. Didn't need it for training."

"You didn't need your sword?" Asashi looked highly displeased. "I was so sure you were Eleventh through and through when we fought."

"HEY!" Isis sounded upset. "This is the Division for Combat, isn't it? That's what I'm here for! To fight and grow stronger. That's all that's important. Don't try and tell me I don't belong here!"

"Everything you're doing is against the aesthetics of Eleventh," Asashi growled, placing a hand on the hilt of her zanpakutō. "I am surprised you still call yourself such when you bother with such weak forms."

"Relying on that piece of shit sword is weak," Isis hissed, "I am gaining true strength here, and if you think I'm wrong, I invite you to prove me that way."

Asashi didn't waste any more words. She drew her sword and stepped forward. Isis had not yet begun to practise Shunpo. She had performed halfhearted versions of it before, and been mentally theorising its applications since, but had not applied practise. Still, when she threw her Reiatsu forward, moving it with her body to accelerate, she felt for a brief moment, the thrill of speed that came with true Shunpo.

Asashi's eyes widened as Isis appeared directly before her, so close there was no way to attack. Isis's fist slammed into Asashi's chin, backed up by her Reiatsu, and sent her flying. Isis straightened as Asashi tried to recover, swaying a little.

Even without her sword, achieving Shikai had broken the first gate on a Shinigami's limit. Isis had grown stronger rapidly, and was vastly different from the Shinigami she had been when first joining this Division. In the grand scheme of things, that meant nothing yet, but on this level of combat, she was already growing beyond her own control. A single mistake, a loss of control, loomed on her horizon.

For now though, Isis reveled in victory.

"Asashi, my sword is worthless. I want to experience the joy of battle. I can't do that like this. Don't lecture me again about what is Eleventh and what isn't. I don't care if you've been here longer than me, I won't let anyone tell me how to live. Forget about fighting me again."

With that, Isis walked past her, ignoring her completely despite her own readiness to continue the fight. She would go see Heron, that was a plan. She'd been meaning to learn what exactly his relation with Lavida was anyway. And maybe, just maybe, he'd tell her Lavida was fine and her Zanpaktuō hadn't destroyed the mind of another.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rn was still pacing forward, unaware of the sudden risk. It wasn't until she felt the Reiatsu change inside of the Shinigami that she became aware something was not quite right. Putting her strength into a lunge, she surged across the distance between them, fire escaping her body and propelling her faster. Her claws outstretched as she approached, ready to wrap fire and fury around his body.
> 
> She did not know the danger. She did not see time slow down to a halt, as he did. She did not know, how much was occurring in a single instant.
> 
> She did not know how close to death she was about to come.



"When...my anger and wisdom becomes one?" Kioshi repeated the statement in his head as he continued to charge his enemy. Suddenly time seemed to slow down and almost freeze to Kioshi. He felt his world spun as he suddenly found himself in a dark world...alone.

Thunder and lightning dance with each other and struck the ground beneath Kioshi unexpectedly, destroying everything beneath him accept for the solid piece of ground his was standing on. After the clash a strong gust picked up as they danced once more opening what Kioshi guessed was a rift where they began to collide with each other. Soon after a brillant orb of light and a dark mist decended on opposite sides of the rift.

_"It has finally come, the time to give you our power"_

A confused look appeard on Kioshi's face like that of a dog wondering "WTF" is going on. The orb of light then revealed itself as a beautiful veiled woman with an elegant flowing dress and dark red hair hair. Anxious to see the other Kioshi turned to the dark mist only to be meet with red eyes gleaming through the mist. It began to spread out and take form. This one wass a tall being dressed in a pure white cloak with gold design that's much to big for him.

_"Now cut through the rift Kioshi and be blessed with our powers. Show us that you have what it takes to become one with us!"_ The woman spoke with passion. 

Taking their advice Kioshi mustered up the rest of the energy in his reserve and cut through. He was blinded with a bright light, and saw himself once again on the streets of Tokyo, with the cat hollow in his sights. As he passed through the vortex words he never knew were implanted in his head and he instintivly called them out.

"Heavenly Angel Sing and Heavenly Angel Pray.....Hellish Ghoul Cry and Hellish Demon Roar! *Kibishii Enjixeru*!"

Kioshi's katana and nodachi transformed into two scythes with a 20 foot chain at the ends of both. Kioshi himself also changed slightly in appearance taking on a more sickly and frail look. "Blinding Light!" He said calmly as both scythes glowed with prism like color filling their area with a blinding light. This techinuqe would throw off the hollow visual perception as he evaded and prepared to cut deeply into the hollow's side.



Chaos Theory said:


> Reno growled angrily. This whelp of a Shinigami was ignoring him. Him of all Hollow. How dare she be more worried about the Male Shinigami then she was about him. A creature, no a monster that threatened to tear her very soul to sheds. With a thunderous slam of his fore claws Reno caused the ground around them to shake at an un-construable rate  for a moment in time.  You little girl will not ignore us! all three heads bark in unison as they cut swaths of deep channels into the ground around the girl. But Reno was in for a rather nasty surprise with this one. He couldnt have known that her inner world had just beckoned her forth. Her Zanpaktou spirit was about to show  itself to her in her most direst of moments, no her greatest moment of need to date.
> 
> As time unnoticeably to Reno ground to a stifling halt around him he locked all three of his jaws open  as he angles his heads inward toward one another. In the center a large ball of sub artic energies start to form in a maelstrom as the temperature around the mouths dropped to near zero tempuras causing the moister in the air to turn to snow and gently fall around the young Shinigami. Particles of ice start to flow toward the swirling vortex of cold energy as Reno charged his Reiatsu to make this attack the strongest that he had used to date. But time is now stopped. Reno harmlessly stands ironically froze in place. Around the two lesser Hollow hangs crystallized in the air painting a  lovely satire of Hell Froze over. If only Reno knew..
> 
> (With this attack think Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon form Yu-Gi-Oh)



Fumiko's opponent had thrown her off balance and was going for the finishing blow. She watched as all three heads began charging energy in the middle. You could feel the temperature drop as the amount of spiritual pressure affected the weather around them as soft snow flakes began to fall around Fumiko. What ever this attack was it was similar in principle to a cero, but also totally different.

"I...I can't die here of all places!" Fumiko panicked, feeling she could do nothing to save herself. "....It's like that nightmare all over again!" She screamed in her mind as the painful memories of her being alone and suddenly attacked in the forest. This was a very similar situation, where she was all alone with no one to help her...or protect her.

_"I can't believe my wielder needs to depend on someone else to be her shield!"_ A voice hollered from beside a panicking Fumiko. She only blinked for a second to fine herself off the streets of Tokyo and in the forest her nightmare took place. The rustling of the fallen leaves behind her alerted Fumiko to anothers presence. She reached for her sword and came with an upward slash, but was quickly disarmed with ease with a hand gripped around her throat.

"Le-let...me...go!" She yelled at the man as she gasped for oxygen. Just as in her nightmare this shadowy figure didn't speak and only looked at Fumiko with killer intent which always froze her leaving her unable to do anything._ "The strength you have when your with friends...use that strength here!"_ The same voice yelled out of the shadows of the deep forest. The advice it gave was good and all, but Fumiko just couldn't do it alone, she didn't have to power to protect herself.

_"A shinigami afraid to protect herself? This seems like something out of a B-rank horror flick and your the dumb blonde that always trips and falls!"_ The voice criticized from the shadows. _"There was a time when you were alone and helpless, but things have changed. You have people to hang around now, if you can't protect yourself, where does that leave them when they depend on you?"_

Realization hit Fumiko as images of all the people she's made any sort of connection with began to flash before her eyes. People from 6th division she'd just met, classmates from her years in the academy, hell even Isis and Akuma were there. The last image that flashed through her mind was the most recent and fresh. A half - dead Kioshi on one knee as he was about to be killed by a hollow.

A surge of power found it's way inside of Fumiko as she slowly began to pry the grip of the shadow figure from around her throat. "I didn't become a shinigami for myself. Though I had an ulterior motive I joined to protect others, so they wouldn't feel the pain I've felt!" In the blink of an eye a drity blonde haired man was appeared cutting the arm of the figure in half freeing her. As she fell to the ground Fumiko picked up her broadsword and stood side by side with the man.

"So, what is it that you want to do?" He asked in a rough voice. Fumiko simply laughed heartly going back to her usual persona. "The answers is obvious, obviously! It's so obvious that your an idiot for just not coming out in tell me! I...want...to-"

Before her sentence was completed Fumiko was back no the streets of Tokyo as the giant blast of concentrated spiritual pressure shot forth at Fumiko literally leaving behind a cold trail.

"Protect! Shi-rudo!" Fumiko's sword transformed into a gleam of light attaching itself to Fumiko's arm. A beautiful golden shield protected Fumiko against the attack as she held her ground. She let out a very un-lady like battle cry smacking the blast behind her. She took an the appearance of her shikai and as usual she laughed and in a sing-songy voice she said:

"I'm going to get you!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 5, 2010)

Toshiro was closing in on his destination now, he could detect that the Reiatsu were fairly close by, and he could also detect the unfamiliar Reiatsu in multiple locations, 'The hell does this mean? The person can make clones of themselves? Wouldn't surprise me.' Toshiro growled a little bit, he hated running in the stupid Gigai, but he didn't want to be caught, and possibly mess up a plan or something, he turned a corner, and saw both Ryan, and someone else who he couldn't identify standing near each other, however he could identify the person as a girl. He wasn't particularly sure what to make of this situation, although he was prepared to enter Shinigami form if at all possible.


 He watched as Ryan, and the girl seemed to converse about their own powers, and his suspicions were confirmed when the girl mentioned that she could create clones of herself, and that she had multiple ones spread out around the area. He sighed a little bit, this situation was looking like it could get troublesome, however he noticed Ryan motioned in a direction, mentioning that the person should follow him, and asked if she wanted to join their group. Toshiro didn't like that idea much, but he still wasn't ready to interfere just yet, Ryan was powerful enough to take care of himself now, he wouldn't need his help right off the bat.


----------------


Masajiro watched as Akuryu seemed to converse among this strange group, mostly to the fairy like Gillian, he mentioned that they would move in a few hours to attack the group, which was thankful news to Masajiro, he would be able to rest up before the fight, and thus regain his strength. He looked up as the fairy Gillian mentioned Akuryu was ignoring her, and then she immediately took notice of him, which caused him to grin widely, Akuryu mentioned that he was the royal squeeze toy, but that he didn't particularly care about him right now. Masajiro didn't seem to mind that though, so long as the fairy Gillian didn't try to eat him, he would be fine with it, “Such scary people you all are.”

-----------------


 Hogo sighed a little bit, the eyes had been following them for a while now, and they were about five minutes away from school, Hirako looked over at him, “Somethin' the matter, Hogo?” Hogo shook his head a little bit, “No, it's nothing, don't worry about me.” Hogo wondered how the others were fairing right now, they all seemed to split up, and move their own ways, and he didn't like the thought of that very much. He was convinced someone from one of those groups was following him, trying to see if he had any of those weird powers, however he knew the person would just be disappointed. After all, he didn't have anything in particular to offer. That made him slightly depressed, and he was unaware of the fact that it showed on his face.

“Oi, what the hell is with that face?” Kero asked in a rather rude tone, and Hogo immediately corrected his face to a smile, “N-nothing, I'm fine.” Kero blinked at him a little bit, and then looked away, “Geez, you're the weirdest out of all of us.” Hirako sighed a little bit, “You're one to talk, wasn't it rumored that you joined a gang or something because you put a kid in the hospital simply because he called you an idiot?” Kero looked at Hirako with a glare, “Shut the hell up, don't remind me about that crap!” Hirako smirked a little bit, he loved getting one over on Kero, and Kero had practically set himself up for it on that time. Hogo smiled a little bit, it was their daily routine to tease each other constantly, as Hogo looked ahead, he noticed that were nearing the school, “Oh, I can see the school ahead.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "When...my anger and wisdom becomes one?" Kioshi repeated the statement in his head as he continued to charge his enemy. Suddenly time seemed to slow down and almost freeze to Kioshi. He felt his world spun as he suddenly found himself in a dark world...alone.
> 
> Thunder and lightning dance with each other and struck the ground beneath Kioshi unexpectedly, destroying everything beneath him accept for the solid piece of ground his was standing on. After the clash a strong gust picked up as they danced once more opening what Kioshi guessed was a rift where they began to collide with each other. Soon after a brillant orb of light and a dark mist decended on opposite sides of the rift.
> 
> ...



The burst of light and Reiatsu overwhelmed R?n, rushing about her and plowing her into the ground. The flames of her Blaze Burst exploded out in return, mingling with the light, two great Reiatsu in contest.

Her claws slashed through the air alongside the scythes, a barrage of attacks from both sides. Her Reiatsu ignited further, and an explosion above from the destabilized air blew the two apart.

R?n nursed heavy scratches across chest and legs, while the Shinigami had a nasty cut on his chin and minor scratches to his upper body. Snarling, R?n breathed in, and spoke.

"Strike. Blazing. Claw." All her flames, all her power, everything around her shimmered and began to swirl, concentrating all in one place - her front right paw. Strike Blazing Claw was her most powerful attack. It gave everything to offense, giving her all her power in one strike. It would punch through any defense, exploding with flame to overwhelm the opponent. If this Shinigami was giving his all, so would she.

And she crossed the distance between them, not fire but that around her paw. Leaping high, she approached him, claw first. Let him meet her attack. If he survived he was strong. If it consumed him he was weak. Her eyes burned with battlelust and her body with flame.

Let them clash.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> 2nd Division
> 
> Serp watched as his captain and vice captain engaged in such stupid bullshit.
> "Erm, what are we doing now?" Serp asked during the onslaught of abuse and defiance.



THWACK! Isshi kneed Serp and dropped him to the ground. "There are rules in this division." Isshi stood over him. "One of the main rules is this, You follow the rules. And that includes not entering the captains office without knocking." He turned his back. "and you still need work, i sensed you coming from a hundred years ago." He turned to the VC. "SHIGA! go with him and put him through the test." The VC groaned. 

"Remember the bet." Shiga sighed. "Ye...ah screw it." He waved his hand and walked out, dragging serp behind him and taking him through the division. "You can release me now." "Bakudo #28, Slumbering Darkness." Serp's world soon became black as he fell into a deep sleep. "Finally, he shut up." Shiga sighed. "But that kido.. i feel so weak... maybe i'll just take a nap too..." He yawned. and was about to sit down when. "THE BET!" Echoed through the halls. "Urrggghhh....." Shiga rubbed his eyes. "It's going to be a long day..." 

Taking Serp out to the training grounds he threw him onto the ground and grabbed a bucket of water. "Wakey Wakey, eggs and backey." Shiga tosses the water onto Serp, trying to wake him up.


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2010)

Morgana smiled at this Ryan. "Yes I still have many areas of this city to observe and record, it will take me hours, but I would assume that this trip will help me map to yes I shall accompany you."

While she was saying this Morgana created another clone, close to her maximum of herself plus 3 duplicates. The third Morgana left in the opposite direction to do some recon, incase needed by her other selves.

"So shall we go?" Morgana asked Ryan.

---
Serp

The water splashed against Serps face and he woke groggily.
"I am starting to place this division in lower respects than I had first thought. Lazy Vice captains and a captain who seems not to care for his members only for dominance over them."

Serp jumped up and flexed and stretched. He was liking the new uniform he was given before his induction into the 2nd division, it was tighter than the other Shinigami uniforms and allowed ease of movement.

Serp thought he had the basics of Shiga and Isshi figured out, but he would continue to observe them until he felt it necessary. He just had that feeling that he should never lower his battle gaurd nor his mental.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> ---
> Serp
> 
> The water splashed against Serps face and he woke groggily.
> ...



"Never lose respect for the captain." shiga commented. "Isshi is a hard kid to get to know. He is cold and mean, but he is also the youngest to ever be granted the title captain. He has become the way he is so the division will listen to him." Shiga cracked his neck. "No one respected him when we first started, they mocked him and didn't listen to his orders, even though he was captain. Because of that, He became cold and cruel, forcing the best out of the division. And somehow, He's earned respect on the battlefield." 

Shiga shrugged. "You see, Some fools can only respect those who take charge and who are able to defeat them. They see a child and think to shoo it away." Shiga then cracked his neck. "But enough of that." He yawned. "Let's rest a bit."


----------



## Serp (Mar 7, 2010)

Shiga sat down to rest. Serp listened to his words and realized that it did make sense and it explained why Isshi is like that, but it doesn't mean he has to like it.

"I see, but some people such as myself respect people more if they gather respect not via violence and forceful means but rather, through mutual respect and mentorship to those around him. Prove himself to be the bigger man, and not fall to their level of bullying and 'im bigger than you' to prove oneself."

Serp had just been put into a kidou induced sleep, so the rest now was a good way to finally shake the rest of that feeling, but soon he would force Shiga into action.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> Shiga sat down to rest. Serp listened to his words and realized that it did make sense and it explained why Isshi is like that, but it doesn't mean he has to like it.
> 
> "I see, but some people such as myself respect people more if they gather respect not via violence and forceful means but rather, through mutual respect and mentorship to those around him. Prove himself to be the bigger man, and not fall to their level of bullying and 'im bigger than you' to prove oneself."
> 
> Serp had just been put into a kidou induced sleep, so the rest now was a good way to finally shake the rest of that feeling, but soon he would force Shiga into action.



"All that can be gathered in due time, The captain is lightening up slowly. But when people like you come in, acting high and mighty despite never seeing the pains of battle, not knowing what it feels like to take a life." Shiga shook his head. "You wouldn't get it, But that's the point. We're here to make you get it, I'm here, to put you through hell and make you wish you were home, with your mother." 

Shiga's voice lowered and his eyes darkened. "There is only one way to prove yourself in this division. We are the silent, We are the Stealthy, We take out those who need to be removed quietly. We capture those who need to be erased. Follow in the footsteps of the darkness and learn to hide your existence." In an instant, Shiga was gone, only a trace of his reiatsu from where he was sitting. "Learn to become nothing." The glint of Shiga's blade shined onto Serp's neck as Shiga pulled it away and sheathed it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 8, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana smiled at this Ryan. "Yes I still have many areas of this city to observe and record, it will take me hours, but I would assume that this trip will help me map to yes I shall accompany you."
> 
> While she was saying this Morgana created another clone, close to her maximum of herself plus 3 duplicates. The third Morgana left in the opposite direction to do some recon, incase needed by her other selves.
> 
> "So shall we go?" Morgana asked Ryan.



"Yeah," Ryan resensed Mira's Reiatsu. He noticed a faint trace of Toshiro around, but he was probably busy with Hollow.

As they were going along, Ryan picked a small stick up from a nearby tree. He practised his powers on it, shifting it between light and dark. The two easiest forms to go to was a branch of leaves and flowers for light, and a sharp dense pointed tool for dark. Even as he walked along, he was subconsciously feeling the shape of the Reiatsu and altering it to discover new forms.

"So you're learning the city?" he asked Morgana. "Where are you originally from?"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 8, 2010)

Mira sighed as she looked through the books. She had decided today to go to the bookstore. She was having a hard time finding a book today.

"Read that, not a fan of that, read that, read that," Mira said to herself as she scanned her index finger over the books. She was starting to get frustrated. 

~~~~~
Hiroyuki watched from his post at the cash register as a girl scanned through the books on a bookshelf. She seemed frustrated. Hiroyuki smiled gently, he knew that feeling quite well.

"Yuki-chan, maybe you should go help that girl over there," Hiroyuki's boss said, which caused Hiroyuki to jump a bit from surprise. Hiroyuki looked over at his boss and nodded. He then left his post and walked over to the girl.

"Um excuse me miss, do you need help finding anything?" Hiroyuki asked in a very meek and shy tone.

~~~~~
Mira looked over her shoulder to see a woman standing over her. The woman asked Mira if she needed help. Mira sighed and then smiled at the girl.

"I think I do need some help," Mira said kindly. The woman nodded at her and then knelt beside her.

"I'm Mira by the way," Mira said as she introduced herself and extended out her hand for the girl to shake.

The girl looked at Mira and then her hand. She seemed to tense up a bit as she shook it.

"I'm Yuki. It's nice to you Mira-san. No what are you looking for?" Hiroyuki asked Mira. Mira seemed like a kind person. She definetly was pretty.

"Hmmm.....I really don't know. I like all sorts of genres," Mira said then let out a small laugh. Hiroyuki sighed as he thought of what to show Mira for books.

"Do you like satire?" Hiroyuki asked Mira. Mira looked at Hiroyuki and then smiled. 

"Yes I do like satire," Mira answered. Hiroyuki then stood up.

"Oh then come with me," Hiroyuki said shyly. Mira stood up as she followed Hiroyuki over to the manga section. She watched as Hiroyuki knelt down and pulled put a volume of Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. Hiroyuki handed it to Mira.

"I've always found this to be quite funny," Hiroyuki said to Mira. Mira flipped through the book and smiled at Hiroyuki.

"Thank you, any other recommendations?" Mira asked. Hiroyuki smiled as he led Mira to another part of the store.

Mira was enjoying Hiroyuki helping her out. Hiroyuki seemed like a kind person to Mira.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2010)

A feeling of uneasiness came over Akira, He felt as if someone was watching him, but somehow, he couldn’t explain why. He would look everywhere and no one was there. There was no sign of a single person, The Street was empty and he felt alone, more then ever. “Where is everyone?” He looked around, no one, nothing, not a soul. “Where, Where is everyone!?” Akira began to bolt down the street, He’d lost Kazen a few blocks back and was trying to find him. But now, there was nothing, no one. 

  THUD! He felt something, something hard hit his stomach. “U..urgghh…” Akira opened his eyes and saw Akuma standing over him. “You fell asleep in alley.” Akuma looked down at him. “H…hey…” Akira looked down to see Kazen asleep next to him. “What are you doing here?”Akuma shrugged and sat down. “Hurting mostly.” His gigai felt tight, not moving the way he wanted it to. “Damn it.” He sighed.

  Kento shop-

  “Hasenko~San~” Kento walks into a small lab. “Have you finished analyzing the data on Toshiro and Akuma-kun.”  Hasenko nodded. “Their reiatsu signature has been recorded and placed in the data files you wanted. Akuma’s is the more intriguing of the two.” Kento nodded. “Is it like what I feared?” Hasenko sighed. “His soul wavers, it drifts in and out of hollow and shinigami, I fear he is nearing the evolution.” Kento sighed. “So far, has the seal appeared to be working?” Hasenko shook his head. “You did well to seal most of the hollow, but his soul was already past the precipice.” Kento rubbed the back of his head. “I knew a man like him once.”  Kento shook his head. “I hope for his sake however, the story ends differently.”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2010)

It was one thousand years ago that the gotei 13 became what it is now. A strong network of captain and officer and ranks, not merely a collection of those who knew not what they were doing, not merely shinigami taken in and taught on the fly, no this had become a true testament to the shinigami. It was under the 35 captain commander, Oyobimo Tsukanu, that things had changed. He had seen the chaos of the shinigami world, those with powers being brought in, forced to battle with no training. Becoming a captain meant being a true genius, one of immeasurable strength of mind and body. 

  Able to absorbed data at such a quick rate, But this was harming the shinigami. They were losing more casualties to rogue shinigami and hollow alike. The 34th captain commander couldn’t bear to see a world like this and as such, gave his seat to a captain with bold ideals, Tsukanu. He brought the shinigami together; he created an academy to train the new recruits in battle and kido, allowing their men to be true warriors. He was regarded in high esteem by Central 46 and district 49. 

  The other captains could only cheer for their new commander, brining somehow, a peace to the shinigami that they hadn’t felt in all the time before. He united the shinigami of asia, of soul society and as such, he made the lives of the people safer. But, he was neither the first nor the last to do this. In countries round the globe they were uniting, Europe was first, Holy 13 created to slay beasts, In Australia, The 13 Guard, In Antarctica, The 13 stars, Africa, The 13 Warriors,  In South America, The 13 Protectors and finally, The North American Shinigami came together, The Spiritual Defense Force. 

  These groups have had no contact with the others; they know not of their existence, they think only of their continent and what they must do to defend it from hollow. Yet now, their fate will become one, The Rogue shinigami group, Reapers, are on the move to unleash the sealed shinigami Akushou. The man who nearly wiped out soul society and the human plain, Their fates will be decided in the coming wars.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 9, 2010)

Toshiro raised an eyebrow a little bit, the girl had mentioned that she was observing the city, and he wondered what that meant. 'Is it a common occurrence for someone to observe the city?" Toshiro watched as Ryan began sensing from someone's Reiatsu again, he had to assume it was Mira since he seemed more interested in finding her. Toshiro wondered exactly what was going on here, and he began to follow Ryan and the girl as discreetly as he could without being noticed by either of them. He didn't want to caught up in a scuffle with Ryan for spying on him, so he was going to make this as quick as he possibly could, he would only follow them for a couple of blocks, and if nothing suspicious came out of it, he would simply leave the matter alone.


He followed them for a couple of blocks, before all of a sudden his phone started going off, signaling there was a Hollow in the nearby vicinity, he pulled out his phone, and opened it up to look at it, and he noticed that it was fairly close by, in fact it seemed to be heading in the direction of Ryan and the girl, 'Tch, damn, bad time for a Hollow to appear, especially so close by, I don't want to reveal myself to the girl.' Toshiro growled a little bit, he wasn't sure exactly what he should do in this situation, 'Ryan's strong enough to take care of a Hollow of this level of power.. but should I let him fight it on his own?'​


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2010)

Morgana looked at Ryan. "Erm well I have always lived in the city, but I have never really had the chance to look around it before so I decided that now would be the best time, incase I need to fight hollows or whatnot I could have a bit of a homefield advantage."

As the two walked Morgana remembered that they were going to met one of Ryans friends. "This friend of yours, what are they like? Do they have powers like us?"

She also noticed Ryan playing with his powers, and it reminded her of that one time with the Shashu when she accidentaly grew a third leg. It got Morgana thinking about possible ways to expand her powers.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2010)

Light and Dark

  ?Are you feeling alright Akuma? You?ve been breathing pretty heavily over there?? Akira gulped, he was still scared of Akuma, but he had some odd concern for the shinigami. Even though he was put through hell by him, Akuma always had an odd twinge in his actions. He noticed it almost seemed hard for him to attack sometimes, and he always healed Akira before continuing. ?It? nothing.? Akuma panted, his body felt as if it was being stabbed by a thousand daggers. ?What?s? going on?? He gripped his chest. ?It hurts.. so damn much..? 

  ?Akuma.. Are you sure you?re fine? I can?t imagine you feeling fine with the way your sweating now?? Akuma?s vision was now blurring, the pain in his chest growing, he could feel his heartbeat was forced now. 

  NNGG~~NNGG~NNGG~ an alarm sounds in Kento?s lab. ?Oh my.? He turns his head and see?s a heart monitor going crazy. ?It seems, you were correct Hasenko-san.? He sighed. ?Should we hurry sir?? Hasenko asked. ?Yes. There?s no time to waste.? The two head for the door. ?We can?t have him transforming on us now~ Can we~? He laughs. 

  ?AKUMA!? Akira rushes over and grabs the shinigami. ?Nnnngghh?. It? it hurts?. My chest, it wont stop? GUAH!!? Akuma shouts, grabbing hold of his chest and gripping tightly. ?Crap.. Crap.. what do I do!? Do I get you to a hospital!? Are you having a heart attack? Can ghosts have heart attacks!? Do the dead die!? What?s going on! Come on talk to me!? Akuma reaches up and grabs Akira?s collar. ?Just? Shut up? Get me.. to kento!?


"No need Akuma-san~" The two look up to see Kento flying above them on a carpet. "Now then~ come on~" He throws a rope down and pulls Akuma up. "It seems, that in just a day, you threw everything for a loop Akuma-san." Kento sighed. "Have a pleasant evening Akira-kun!" With that, Kento and Akuma fly off, leaving Akira alone in the alley with Kazen. "Just who was that.." The human looked up with wonder, forgetting all about the feeling of being watched.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

Kyohei exits from a candy shop with a large bundle of suckers in his arms. "Thank you kind sir for the candy!" the boy spoke with gratefully with his head turned to the side. "No problem Dear Boy. You can come back to my shop anytime you like!" a told him as he waved off with his head outside the door.

"Alright I'll be sure to!" Kyohei answered back in a soft nice voice. "Tch, jackass," he spoke as he turned forward, taking off his nice boy act. Using his other arm to hold up the suckers, he uses his hand to grab one of the suckers from the pile.

"The bastard who made this things must have been a fucking genius," he commented to himself before unwrapping the sucker and sticking it in his mouth. He moved the delicious hardness in his mouth, enjoying the taste that he had missed. "LOOK ITS KYOHEI!~" a female voice yelled and pointed out with a group of girls with her.

The sucker in his mouth fell out from his jaw slowly falling down. "Fuck," he whispered in a little anger as his eyebrow twitched. The girls race off for him with excitement after seeing their admirer. Kyohei quickly gives off a chase, not wasting any time to get away from them.

"Wait Kyohei honey where are you going!?" one of them yelled with a little sadness in her eyes. "Eh, Um.....I'm trying to see who's the most worthy of being my lover by knowing which one of you has the most determination to catch me and be my very close friend!" he said in desperation, trying to find the best excuse. _Dammit, why won't one of those fucking hollow things pop up and save me!?_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana looked at Ryan. "Erm well I have always lived in the city, but I have never really had the chance to look around it before so I decided that now would be the best time, incase I need to fight hollows or whatnot I could have a bit of a homefield advantage."
> 
> As the two walked Morgana remembered that they were going to met one of Ryans friends. "This friend of yours, what are they like? Do they have powers like us?"
> 
> She also noticed Ryan playing with his powers, and it reminded her of that one time with the Shashu when she accidentaly grew a third leg. It got Morgana thinking about possible ways to expand her powers.



"I understand," Ryan nodded. "That's a good plan. Tactically sound. I'm impressed."

He walked for a bit, trying to practise his shifting on the stick. To his surprise, it grew larger this time, forming more of a spear. It had a small Reiatsu core as well, giving it strength.

"Well I'll be dammed," he held it up, admiring it. "Getting better."

Morgana's next question arrived, and he thought for a moment. "Mira has power with fire," he explained, "She can create and control it. I suppose once she masters that she'll be the strongest of all of us. She's quite light hearted and friendly, which is nice. Makes a hell of a difference from Akira and Kyohei."

Ryan thought on the powered humans he had met so far. "There's another, I haven't seen since I first met him. Ryuu. He's a Quincy. I wonder if he got taken by the Shashu."



GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro raised an eyebrow a little bit, the girl had mentioned that she was observing the city, and he wondered what that meant. 'Is it a common occurrence for someone to observe the city?" Toshiro watched as Ryan began sensing from someone's Reiatsu again, he had to assume it was Mira since he seemed more interested in finding her. Toshiro wondered exactly what was going on here, and he began to follow Ryan and the girl as discreetly as he could without being noticed by either of them. He didn't want to caught up in a scuffle with Ryan for spying on him, so he was going to make this as quick as he possibly could, he would only follow them for a couple of blocks, and if nothing suspicious came out of it, he would simply leave the matter alone.
> 
> 
> He followed them for a couple of blocks, before all of a sudden his phone started going off, signaling there was a Hollow in the nearby vicinity, he pulled out his phone, and opened it up to look at it, and he noticed that it was fairly close by, in fact it seemed to be heading in the direction of Ryan and the girl, 'Tch, damn, bad time for a Hollow to appear, especially so close by, I don't want to reveal myself to the girl.' Toshiro growled a little bit, he wasn't sure exactly what he should do in this situation, 'Ryan's strong enough to take care of a Hollow of this level of power.. but should I let him fight it on his own?'​



The moment the twinge of sense hit Ryan, he blanched. There was one coming. A small park - that some one he had trained with Toshiro in, actually, was right nearby. It'd be a good place to deal with this out of sight.

"Morgana!" Ryan waved a hand, sprinting for the park. He wasn't able to keep track of whether she was coming along, he had to focus on himself here. Filling the wood spear with as much 'dark' as he could, he swung it over his head through the tree branches of the foliage around the park edge. When he burst through into the park on the other side, he was holding a large wooden scythe, densely built from the trees he had passed by. It may be wood, but it was solid enough to be like metal, and the large Reiatsu core would give it strength. He'd put together a good weapon this time.

A tree on the other side of the park fell, a giant mound of earth displacing it. The mound moved forward, leaving collapsed ground in its wake.

"An undergrounder," Ryan spun the scythe, changing its dimensions to a long spear, "I can deal with it."

The creature was approaching him fast, but was unaware of the counterattack waiting. Before it could surface to lunge at him, Ryan stabbed the spear right into the ground. The Hollow surfaced rapidly, hoisting Ryan up into the air. He pushed down with the spear into the Hollow's back as it thrashed, getting a good look at it.

It was a molelike creature, complete with sharp tunneling claws. He let go of the spear, landed on its back and jerked the wooden weapon out of it, before changing it back to a scythe and slamming it into the mask of the Hollow. Some of the mask chipped while some of the wood broke. A sharp paw nearly slashed him in two, but Ryan blocked, being throw back into the patch of trees.

"Good start," he muttered, pulling himself up and putting a hand to his head. _"Dark."_


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2010)

Morgana lifted her head in a snobbish manner, when Ryan stated that this girl could be the strongest of them all. 
"Seems like you have a thing for her. But rest assured I am sure my power holds more than just simple reproduction, and when I find out the root and drive behind it, I will be worthy of note."

It was then a hollow attacked and Ryan leapt into action. Morgana had seen Kagos and the twins dispose of them quickly but she was not them. She had no true offensive powers but she had to try. Currently limited to herself plus 3 Morgana had to think fast, while Ryan was out of action.

She canceled the other clones in the city, restoring her reiatsu to full power. Morgana started to scream drawing out as much power as she could. It was then that the first Morgana clone emerged from herself and shot straight into the hollow, the body solidified as it hit the hollow, fists flailing and disappeared soon after in a puff of reishi, but as the first one vanished the next one was on its way. 

This continued for a while, creating, destroying, creating. It was hard work and Morgana could feel the strain. Granted she was just recycling the same reishi from the exploded clones, but the concentration and the reiryoku needed to form the body effectively was slowly draining her energy.

But the hollow we being thrown back, dozens of girls ramming into him and exploding on contact was had enough, with them being spiritually charged. The hollow roared. 
Morgana now covered in a heavy sweat and panting, but still holding her ground.
"Fire! I DON'T NEED FIRE TO DEFEAT YOU OR ANYBODY!"

Morgana burst out laughing hysterically as her clones continued to suicide bomb. She screamed louder and the number doubled to two clones at once. But then the force was too much and she began to fell light headed, she dropped and the clones stopped.

"Oh Fuck." She said before she blacked out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

"Heron!"

The bald second division member turned so his good eye could see Isis, the scarred right one rolling about merrily. Isis smiled as she approached, seeing he also looked to be in a good mood.

"How did things turn out?" she asked, stopping now that she was here. Heron raised an eyebrow as he studied her. Her reiatsu aura was different, less brash, more tempered. She was also missing her sword.

"He was extremely meek and quiet," he stated. "Simply sat in his jail cell and that was it. He eats, sleeps, and goes on living, but it's like all the fire in him was put out."

"Oh," Isis looked a little downcast. She glanced to the side guiltily.

"Isis," Heron sat down on a bench, resting his Zanpakutō under his hand, "What did you do to Heron? We found you both out cold on the ground, and since then you've become stronger and he's lost his courage and strength. What happened?"

"I developed Shikai," Isis stated after a long pause. Heron gaped. "It's name is Kingdom of Nightmares," she continued, sitting down as well, "And it finds the fear inside its target and then forces them to endure every form of it possible. It feeds on their suffering and delights in their pain. And it uses me to do so. It can even cause me to feel its pleasure in bringing so much torture to another. I will never ever use it again."

"Isis..." Heron began. Isis shook her head, cutting him off.

"You don't know what that thing made me feel," she began to shiver. "It's not a weapon I can use. It's not me."

"Lavida," Heron paused for a while, "was my brother." Isis stopped her ranting and stared at him. "He and I joined at the same time. We both excelled in different areas. But it seemed there was a weakness to him. He wasn't ready for some of the more...difficult responsibilities of Second Division. That was why he left."

Isis thought. She did what she'd avoided to and went back to her memories of using her Shikai. She shelved both revulsion and pleasure, insisting she never felt the second, and examined the images.

"Yeah," she agreed quietly. "He wasn't ready for something like that."

Heron looked at her sharply, but said nothing.

Isis clenched her hand and unclenched it. A reiatsu charge blossomed into the third hadou. She supercharged it and began altering the Reiatsu, trying to shift it into the much more dense, much more difficult to form, thirty first. Red Flame Cannon was the highest academy Kidou taught, the basic do it all attack for Kidou proficient Shinigami. She'd never bothered to practise it too much, but she had learned it.

"I don't think I'm going to be part of Eleventh Division for much longer," she sighed, confiding in him. "I can't bring myself to use that sword any more. That only leaves me three pillars. And I was always able to get a big bang out of what Kidou I could form."

"That's a big choice," Heron commented. "Your battle love certainly made you for Eleventh."

"But my way of fighting now does not," Isis stood. She clenched her fist again, a small jet of flame bursting out from between her fingers. "Come on," she beckoned, "I want to run through that training course again."

Heron nodded and followed after, teaching Isis the mistakes she was making in her movement, advising her on her slowly developing Shunpo, and watching her grow.

He'd have to tell the captain of second to recruit her eventually. If she'd gained some knowledge of just what Lavida had been doing thanks to her Zanpakutō, she needed to be under Second's control.

For now, he watched as she forgot the monster attached to her soul, finding joy in her growing power. The time for suffering would come later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana lifted her head in a snobbish manner, when Ryan stated that this girl could be the strongest of them all.
> "Seems like you have a thing for her. But rest assured I am sure my power holds more than just simple reproduction, and when I find out the root and drive behind it, I will be worthy of note."
> 
> It was then a hollow attacked and Ryan leapt into action. Morgana had seen Kagos and the twins dispose of them quickly but she was not them. She had no true offensive powers but she had to try. Currently limited to herself plus 3 Morgana had to think fast, while Ryan was out of action.
> ...



"Pop."

With his advanced Reiatsu sensing, Ryan was able to tell the moment each clone exploded.

"Pop."

He found wood a bit more stubborn to work with than metal. Wood was alive. If tried to keep its form. Metal would become whatever you told it to. Still, introduce enough darkness of battle to something and it would become a tool of war. Creating a sword was useless, but a spear was perfect. The Reiatsu core was essential to stabalise it and allow it to properly damage the creature.

"Pop."

Satisifed that his weapon was complete, Ryan stepped out of the trees and began to walk towards the Hollow.

"Pop. Fall."

Drained of Reiatsu, Morgana collapsed and the Hollow approached her. Its jaws opened wide, salivating at the delicious soul before it.

"Throw."

Launched with his full strength, Ryan was able to send the spear right into the Hollow's open mouth. The jaws slammed up and down, as it choked on the giant wooden spike sticking in the back of its throat.

"Pop."

With only enough Reiatsu to maintain its form for a few moments outside of Ryan's grip, the effect he had on the tree wore off. Without battle darkness transforming it, it returned to its neutral state of a natural tree.

Inside of the Hollow.

Ryan stepped lightly around the flying parts of Hollow, exploded from the inside by rapid expansion. He knelt down besides Morgana, holding a hand just over her heart.

"Light."

Using light of body, he began to funnel Reiatsu into her. By the time her own body reacted, Ryan had returned to normal.

"Morgana," he raised his hands, placing them on her shoulders, "are you okay?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2010)

"Damn it all, guess I'll just have to follow." Toshiro pulled his Soul Candy out, and popped it into his mouth, shifting into Shinigami form. He grabbed the Gigai which Neko-Neko was in, not waiting for a response, "Come on, we've got trouble, and there's no way you could keep up with me." Toshiro sprinted after Ryan, not bothering to hide his Reiatsu, there was no point in that anymore, he'd have to be around in Shinigami form to help back the guy up. He noticed that they were headed for the park that he had trained them at, and he smirked a little bit, 'Good thinking, Ryan, that's why you're built to be a leader.' Toshiro immediately stopped a couple of feet back when they arrived at the park, and he immediately took notice of the mound that replaced the tree, "Eh, it moves underground?" He watched as Ryan jabbed the spear into the ground, and he smirked a little bit when the Hollow came up, "So it's technically a mole?"

Toshiro watched as the creature swiped at Ryan, and knocked him into a nearby patch of trees, "Damn it, guess I'm going to have to.." He watched as suddenly a clone of the girl came into action, and began to punch at the Hollow, before disappearing into an explosion of Reishi. He watched the girl do this, and he smirked a little bit 'She's a hell of a fighter, I'll give her that much. If things keep up like this though..' He watched as the clones continued to smash into the Hollow pushing it back, and then the girl suddenly began laughing hysterically as the clones continue to suicide bomb the Hollow, however it wasn't long before she eventually blacked out, however he noticed Ryan coming out of the trees with a spear of some sort.​ 
Toshiro's eyes narrowed when the Hollow went to open it's mouth to swallow the girl, he was just about to Shunpo in, when Ryan threw the spear into the Hollow's mouth, and he watched the Hollow slam it's jaws up and down, choking on the spear which was throw through it's mouth, 'Tch, that won't be enough to..' The spear suddenly began to change shape again, until it turned into a tree, which caused the Hollow to explode, he watched as Ryan knelt down beside the girl, and held a hand over her heart, then used his Reiatsu, which to some effect appeared to be healing the girl, 'The hell?' Toshiro immediately jumped down from the tree he was in, and began to walk towards Ryan and the girl, "So, how is she?"​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> The flames that the hollow seemed to be so proud of burned brighter than ever to Kioshi. The hollow's usual dancing flames that covered her body, could now be consider a flicker to the raging fire that covered her claws. The hollow leaped at Kioshi like a mighty javelin being thrown and ready to pierce it's target.
> 
> Kioshi held up one of the scythes that his shikai was compoased of. Unlike other zanpaktou Kioshi's was unique, because it was composed of two spirits and each gave him a unique, but central set of abilites sort of like a yin and yang.
> 
> ...



R?n felt the Shinigami slip under her attack, even as their Reiatsu ground against each other. She landed and tried to regain herself, but her flames were nearing the limit of control. She lost track of him as he disappeared into the shadows, and was unaware of the danger behind her.

The scythe swung down.

By cosmic coincidence, blessing of luck, act of fate, whatever you called it, the moment the scythe struck was when R?n lost her own control. The blade slowly piercing her back was met by a rush of flames, an explosion of power pillaring around Hollow and Shinigami. The force began to slowly push the blade back out, a deep stab but nothing that would kill the fire cat. The force of R?n's flames mingled with the light and shadow cast by the Shikai of the Shinigami, opposing each other with all their power. Until each burned out, they could not move, simply trapped in this war of Reiatsu.

When the fire finally vanished, R?n, limping from the cut in her leg, tried to get away from the Shinigami. Burned and barely standing, he grimly stepped forward, ready to finish her off. Without Reiatsu, she was at her end.

A spine landed between the two, fired from great distance. A number more nearly struck the Shinigami, giving R?n time to gain space. With a bite and tear, she pulled open a small garganta. Just before leaving, she turned her eyes back to the blonde haired Shinigami, and savoured his spiritual presence.

"Remember my name, Shinigami," she growled, exhaustion in her voice. "R?n Ifrit. We will fight again."

With that, she slunk through the garganta, letting it close behind her. On a building top a while away, V?li shot another overhead barrage to where Reno and the female were fighting, then passed into his own Garganta. R?n would need a guard while she recovered.



GikuHonishimo said:


> "Damn it all, guess I'll just have to follow." Toshiro pulled his Soul Candy out, and popped it into his mouth, shifting into Shinigami form. He grabbed the Gigai which Neko-Neko was in, not waiting for a response, "Come on, we've got trouble, and there's no way you could keep up with me." Toshiro sprinted after Ryan, not bothering to hide his Reiatsu, there was no point in that anymore, he'd have to be around in Shinigami form to help back the guy up. He noticed that they were headed for the park that he had trained them at, and he smirked a little bit, 'Good thinking, Ryan, that's why you're built to be a leader.' Toshiro immediately stopped a couple of feet back when they arrived at the park, and he immediately took notice of the mound that replaced the tree, "Eh, it moves underground?" He watched as Ryan jabbed the spear into the ground, and he smirked a little bit when the Hollow came up, "So it's technically a mole?"
> 
> Toshiro watched as the creature swiped at Ryan, and knocked him into a nearby patch of trees, "Damn it, guess I'm going to have to.." He watched as suddenly a clone of the girl came into action, and began to punch at the Hollow, before disappearing into an explosion of Reishi. He watched the girl do this, and he smirked a little bit 'She's a hell of a fighter, I'll give her that much. If things keep up like this though..' He watched as the clones continued to smash into the Hollow pushing it back, and then the girl suddenly began laughing hysterically as the clones continue to suicide bomb the Hollow, however it wasn't long before she eventually blacked out, however he noticed Ryan coming out of the trees with a spear of some sort.​
> Toshiro's eyes narrowed when the Hollow went to open it's mouth to swallow the girl, he was just about to Shunpo in, when Ryan threw the spear into the Hollow's mouth, and he watched the Hollow slam it's jaws up and down, choking on the spear which was throw through it's mouth, 'Tch, that won't be enough to..' The spear suddenly began to change shape again, until it turned into a tree, which caused the Hollow to explode, he watched as Ryan knelt down beside the girl, and held a hand over her heart, then used his Reiatsu, which to some effect appeared to be healing the girl, 'The hell?' Toshiro immediately jumped down from the tree he was in, and began to walk towards Ryan and the girl, "So, how is she?"​



"Toshiro," Ryan nodded, "I thought that was your Reiatsu. It seemed so faint I wondered whether it was you at a distance though."

Ryan tried to still his spiritual power, which was beginning to fluctuate after its uses. He pulled back from Morgana and sat down hard.

"She should be okay," he rubbed his head, "Just drained from the fight. I don't think this 'light' of mine can actually restore Reiatsu, just repair damages."

Ryan spent a while, looking at his hand. Then he clenched it and smiled. "Thank you for making us stronger," he looked up at Toshiro. "I killed a Hollow. My powers worked cleanly and I took down one of those monsters. Thanks to you, we might just live through all of this. So thank you, so much."


----------



## Serp (Mar 12, 2010)

Morgana was drained but she managed to open her mouth and moan.
"Lord Kagos" She sleep groaned.

Inside her head the rest of them were talking again. "How could you be so weak number 1?"

"I don't know, maybe it was your weakness number 3 that made me fall."

"Hush number 7 is to blame."

"Silence number 4, I gave my life to the cause."

"And hence we lost."

"Calm down."

"Who gave you rule over us?"

"I am number one!"

"Who handed out the numbers anyways, me being number 8 is so unfair."

"The numbers mean nothing so stop complaining."

"Aha they mean nothing so why does number one lead?"

"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!"

All the morganas started to fight inside her head, causing her pain.


"Ahhhhhhhhh!" It was then that flesh Morgana raised her head, her forehead beaded with sweat.

"Did we win?" She asked feebly after regaining her composure and the other Morganas had shut the fuck up.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

Kyohei dashed through halls and corners with the large pile of suckers in his arms. Through his attempts were in vain as the school girls were still on his trail. "Thats some strange shit," he spoke to himself as he noticed that he hadn't even broken a sweat yet from all of the running.

When Kyohei looked back, he saw that the females were staring to struggle and that some of them were actually collapsing. _Tsk, weak bitches,_ he though as he continued to run with not much effort. In the middle of escaping, he heard a ringing sound coming from his pants pocket,

_What the fuck is it now!?_ Kyohei complained as he reached into his pocket and put the weight of suckers on his other arm. "Hello, who may I ask is speaking?" he spoke in a soft calming voice with a cell phone pressed against in his ear. ".................Oh, its just shitty you Haji," he returned to his rough tone after hearing who it was.

.....Listen you dick head of a father. I don't have fucking time to talk to you right now. In fact, I don't wanna talk to you at all so for fucks sake don't call me," Kyohei harshly answered to his father before pressing the read button on the phone, ending the call. After some time of running, he began to notice more and more of a group of females were joining in the group to catch him, "Kyohei! Don't run from true love!"

He cringed when he heard the girls pander on about love and other things that were bullshit to him. "Huh?" along his chase, he saw *Ryan, Toshiro, and some girl* all in one spot in a pretty messed up area. _Just what the fuck are those- Gah! Must be more of this ghost bullshit! Best to just run right past em,"_ Kyohei panicked as he closed in towards the three.

"Out of the way Dipshits!" Kyohei yelled as he speeded past *Toshiro* and *Ryan* with the group of girls right on his tail.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2010)

"Yeah," Ryan nodded, "We kicked it's ass. All thanks to you, too. Good job."

Ryan raised his head, sensing for any more threats. Didn't seem there was any. Just before looking back to Morgana, a flash of Reiatsu appeared on his horizon.

"Kyohei?" he looked about for the teen. A few moments later Kyohei blitzed past the three, a stampede of women on his heels.

"Yeah," he shook his head, "That's Kyohei. He's pretty much that annoying all the time, so you should probably learn to tune him out as soon as you can."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 13, 2010)

Mira smiled as she looked at the pile of books she carried. Hiroyuki was so helpful to her, finding all sorts of books she'd never imangine to read.

"I wonder if you're this good at finding music," Mira wondered out loud as she walked with Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki turned around and meekly smiled at Mira. He was happy that Mira had complimented him.

"I guess we'd have to try that sometime then," Hiroyuki said in a joking manner.

"Okay, when do you get off work Yuki-chan?" Mira asked cheerfully. Hiroyuki stared at Mira, she actually took him seriouslly?! He sighed as he just realized what he got himself into.

"You'd have to wait around for a little bit Mira," he told the girl. He noticed that Mira was still smiling.

"That's okay, I don't mind waiting around. Besides, I can alwasy grab a cup of tea from the cafe in here," Mira said. She was okay with waiting for Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki let out a slight nervous laugh.

"Alight then. I guess I should check you out so you can sit down and wait," Hiroyuki said as he turned in the direction of the cash register. Mira followed him towards the cash register. Hiroyuki check out the books and Mira payed for them

Mira then went over to the cafe and bought a cup of peppermint tea. She then sat down as she started reading one of the books. She had gotten so involved in reading the book, that she lost track of time. Hiroyuki had finished his shift and went over to Mira. He was nervous about being with her.

"Um hey.....I'm done with work," Hiroyuki said meekly to Mira. Mira looked up and grabbed her stuff.

"Okay, let's go Yuki-chan," Mira said sweetly with a smile. The two walked out of the stor and headed on down the sidewalk.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 14, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, Ryan had become better at sensing people if he were able to detect him in his Gigai, which he was just previously in. He watched as Ryan's Reiryoku seemed to fluctuate a little bit, and he sighed slightly, ?You really shouldn't shouldn't going around using up so much spiritual power.? He watched as Ryan talked about how the girl would be okay, and he nodded a little bit, ?That's good to hear, so she's another human with powers, eh?? Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?You're finding all kinds of interesting people now.?


 Toshiro watched Ryan look at his hand, and he figured Ryan must have been contemplating about his new strength, especially the ability to take out a Hollow. While none of them here were currently capable of taking on a Gillian level Menos, all of them here were becoming powerful, and it wouldn't be long before these humans started catching up to him, 'Heh, I'm not gonna let myself be outdone by a bunch of humans.' Toshiro blinked a little bit as Ryan seemed to clench his hand, then he looked up at Toshiro, thanking him for making him stronger, and he immediately turned his head away, ?I only taught you how to unlock your own power, you're the one who's been working to master it.? Toshiro was attempting to hide the fact that Ryan's statement made his pride swell, as well as his ego a little bit. However before he could say anything more, the girl suddenly awoke, and he watched as Ryan told her that they had defeated the Hollow, and he crossed his arm over his chest, ?You're a hell of a fighter, girl, despite the fact that your ability isn't meant for combat.?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2010)

?I think he?s dying.? In-between the screams of pain Akuma let out, he could make out voices in the room. ?Pff, fuckin pussy, can?t even handle a little soul corruption?? ?Now~now~ you must realize that his body is still adjusting to the foreign reiyoku. Give him some time, it?ll pass. Even though I was able to seal away most the hollows influence I didn?t think it would progress so quickly in merely a day. Perhaps, it was due to his natural instinct and thirst for battle? Who knows.? The pains of agony continued until akuma found himself asleep, the world black and quit for once. 

  With Shino-

  ?Ah~ It?s a slow day~? Shino put his hands behind his head as Jousei drove the two around. ?That?s because we?re a special crimes unit and Karakura doesn?t have a lot of special crimes.? Shino looked out the window and noticed something on the roof of a building. ?What the?? But as soon as he looked back it was gone. ?Must have just imagined it?? He shook his head and leaned back once more, Nothing to do today, it was just too slow..


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro smirked a little bit, Ryan had become better at sensing people if he were able to detect him in his Gigai, which he was just previously in. He watched as Ryan's Reiryoku seemed to fluctuate a little bit, and he sighed slightly, ?You really shouldn't shouldn't going around using up so much spiritual power.? He watched as Ryan talked about how the girl would be okay, and he nodded a little bit, ?That's good to hear, so she's another human with powers, eh?? Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?You're finding all kinds of interesting people now.?
> 
> 
> Toshiro watched Ryan look at his hand, and he figured Ryan must have been contemplating about his new strength, especially the ability to take out a Hollow. While none of them here were currently capable of taking on a Gillian level Menos, all of them here were becoming powerful, and it wouldn't be long before these humans started catching up to him, 'Heh, I'm not gonna let myself be outdone by a bunch of humans.' Toshiro blinked a little bit as Ryan seemed to clench his hand, then he looked up at Toshiro, thanking him for making him stronger, and he immediately turned his head away, ?I only taught you how to unlock your own power, you're the one who's been working to master it.? Toshiro was attempting to hide the fact that Ryan's statement made his pride swell, as well as his ego a little bit. However before he could say anything more, the girl suddenly awoke, and he watched as Ryan told her that they had defeated the Hollow, and he crossed his arm over his chest, ?You're a hell of a fighter, girl, despite the fact that your ability isn't meant for combat.?




Morgana shrugged off the fatigue, it was like she was very hungry and she had been hungry before so she could manage.

As she shakely got to her feet. "Great that bastard is dead."
She turned to see Toshiro "I don't know you, but thanks for the complement." Before she realised he was a shinigami, Kagos had told her about them and they were not to be trusted, but that was fine she didn't trust anyone anyways.

She turned to Ryan still shaking. "See even the black devil, supports me and I don't even have an offensive power, better than that fire crotch Mira huh." Morgana smiled to herself, making her look extremely dopey or high, or both.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

Kyohei had just about enough of running from the horde of girls. _Enough with these bitches,_ he thought through his head before turning the corner. When the females turned as well, they surprised to see that he was completely gone. 

"Where did he go?" one of them said with sad face. "I don't know, maybe he went into that mall," another spoke with a worrisome look before leading the group of girls into the mall. "Fucking finally," Kyohei said as he leaped from in side a tree that was beside the mall.

He remembered seeing some girl with Toshiro and Ryan, then began wondering just what they were doing. "............perverts are what those dirty bastards are. Knowing those two dick heads they'll probably snitch their asses off when they get caught by the cops," Kyohei assumed as he began stuffing the large pile of suckers in his many pockets. After he was done, he returned to the scene with *Toshiro, Ryan and Morgana*. 

"Hey you perverted dickheads! If your gonna do anything funny. Do it where no one will find you dumb asses and not knowing me! " Kyohei lectured the two as he stood in front of the three. "Now Spermhead, before you say any shit at all like you usually do. Just know, I don't give a darn," he told Ryan before he unwrapped a sucker and stuck it in his mouth. He then looked at Morgana and gave off his usual mean expression.

That was until he remembered that she was not actually apart of their 'group' and quickly changed attitude. "Oh, oh. Hello miss, I was just rehearsing for an upcoming play all three of us have coming up," he put on his 'nice-act' and gave a kind smile to Morgana. Of course he hated putting on this charade, but he had no choice.

"My name is Kyohei Marufuji, sophomore at Karakura high. Nice to meet you," the boy introduced himself with his hand held for a handshake and a pleasant smile to Morgana.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 18, 2010)

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

The Dimensional tear that Reno had ripped open with a hiss slowly closes behind him as his form vanished from view. His vile intent was to go kill and devour the souls of the untrained. The youth of the Academy. His wounds now closed, but not healed, due to his shape shifting ability he walked with a sense of pride, not allowing his injuries to affect his stride. A hungry glare shown off his dead eyes as he walked along in that bleak swirling vortex of swirling Reiatsu.  A stream of drool flows down his mask as he allows his tongue to wash over his teeth. Soon Reno feels that he is near where he needs to be and with a slash another rip opens up, this time in the human world. 

~Human World ~

Shifting form Reno suppresses his Reiatsu, a new trick he had learned about his Shifting ability, and darts into the shadows. His light blue eyes flash in the sunlight as he looks for the first hint of this succulent pray that he felt all around him. Now he knew he was right about the Shinigami. 

The first Academy students he spots is a pair of girls. The both held their faux Zanpaktou loosely as they walked along giggling. A sinister grin slips his lips under his mask. These two would make the perfect targets. Slinking up behind them and staying to the shadows he stalked them to a far corner of the facility. This was the perfect place to strike. With a flick of his tale Reno throws a small pebble slamming it against a tin wall of a building close to the two. Both girls gasp as they turn to face the noise. That was the moment to strike. With a blur of movement his clawed hand wraps around the girl positioned to the rear. With a firm yank he pulls her kicking into the shadows. “Guess it was nothing.” the other says as she allows her faux Zanpaktou to fall back to her side. “Lynn?” she asks when she realizes that her friend is missing. In the shadows a low snap is heard as Reno breaks Lynn’s neck. Looking back he sees that the other girl is walking around looking for the other. 

He knows his time is short, so he can’t take time and eat the whole of the soul yet. Only biting portions off would spawn another Hollow, a scenario he couldn’t risk at this moment. So that means he had to rip off the parts he was to eat. With a crack Reno plunges his claws into Lynn’s chest and abdomen . A moment latter he pulls out the two strongest parts of the soul, an old scavengers trick he learned early on. With two quick bites the soul fragments are eaten and Reno shifts form to that of Lynn as he feels energy anew flow though him.  “I’m over here Amy!” Reno says as he waves stepping out of the shadows with a petit wave. “Oh there you are.” Amy says with a smile. “Where have you been?” she asks as she walks up.    “Over there.” Reno says as he points where the real Lynn’s body was.  “ I think that I found one of those fake Hollow things.” he says slyly as he motions for Amy to lead the way. 

With a smile the girl oblivious of any danger leads the way. When she finally happens upon her friends body she goes to let out a scream. But that becomes obviously impossible as Reno’s hand plows though her spinal column and out the front of her neck. Tears stream form her face as she falls to her knees. She gasps horribly for her last breaths as Reno assumes his true form and circles around.  Her eyes fade into dullness, the she couldn’t even express the amount of pain she was in as Reno tears her guts open and starts to feed. 

~ At the other end of the facility ~ 

Marcus charges another of the large faux Hollows. His Reatsu spikes as he pulls his Zanpaktou up and across cutting the giant toy into four parts. The eyes of the equipment flashes as it releases a death cry and falls kicking up a cloud of dust. -Shickt- Marcus’  blade says as it is slid back into it’s sheath. “Dude. At this rate you’re going to be owing the Twelfth Division part of you’re paycheck until the day you die.” James says as he knocks out the last of the guardians.  “Nah. I’ll just let their Captain one free experimentation on me.” Marcus says with a chuckle as they head toward the rear door. “Rea…really?” James replies after he allows the notion to settle in.  “Hell no. You crazy!?” Marcus replies as his hand wraps around the knob.  After a slow creak the door is open enough for them to peer into the building.

Good, no Faux Hollow close. They slip in and start their final assault.     

~ In the Middle of the Facility ~ 

Reno was making good time. Several more kills in the same amount of time. As he feasted on the last soul he had slain he feels Marcus’ pulse of Reiatsu. This one was strong were the thoughts that ran though Reno’s mind as his eyes flashed. Not even eating any of the student he had just killed Reno sets out on his way bounding though the shadows 

~ Moments Later ~ 

Reno slips though the door that Marcus and James had left open. Stalking around he finds them in a thick of Faux Hollow battling. Reno’s eyes are automatically drawn to the real Zanpaktou in Marcus’ hand. A rarity for a Academy Student. He thinks as he absent mindedly steps forward as the Duo finished off the last of the Faux Hollow in that section. “Looky there Marcus, that one looks real.” James says as he charges forward. “It’s mine!” he adds with a shout. Reno only tilts his head as the strange boy charged him.  “I’m not interested in you.”  Reno growls as he slashes forward. Instinctively James blocks. But the Faux Zanpaktou wasn’t designed to face a real Hollow’s claws. Reno cuts though the toy with ease and slashes James’ chest hard. The boy is thrown back hard. So hard that he destroys another Faux Hollow with his body as he slams into a crate on the far wall. 

Marcus’ eyes briefly cut to his heavily injured friend before turning back to Reno.  “You’re a real Hollow aren’t ya?” Marcus says as he pulls his Zanpaktou up defensively. Reno only roars and charges as his answer.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2010)

"Nnggh.." Akuma wakes up once more in Kento's house. "This drama is getting annoying." He grumbled. "That is because you can't let your soul rest, Toshiro-kun has taken plenty a time to sit back and relax, yet you are always looking for conflict. Your soul is fragile and has been for some time, yet you keep pushing it. You force your soul to shake and tremble, causing your body to break." Akuma stared at Kento briefly, looking at the ceiling instead. "Oh? Ignoring me now? Such a shame." He shook his head. "You know, it was thanks to what i put into your gigai that let me save you." 

Kento sighed and looked out the window of the room. "It's started you know. They are on the move and so you know, your brother has given me some interesting information." Akuma's eyes shot open. "where is he!?" Kento shook his finger. "Uh-uh-uh~ now that is something for me to know and you to never find out. It's important that his location be secret and i'm sorry if that hurts you." Kento stood up. "You're a sick bastard..." Akuma grumbled. "I'm far from a saint, yet i'm not a demon. Understand that what i do i do to protect this town."

He stepped towards the door. "And to protect you, Akuma. You will prove to be quite interesting." His hand traced the door as he closed it. "That' freaking psycho... I can't stand him..."Akuma stood up and walked over to the window. "Like i'd stay here." He grumbled, leaping out the window.

However, Around town-

"J-1, ready for assault." "J-2, ready." "J-3, on standby." "J-4, prepared when you are." "J-5,6 and 7, we're ready to extract the targets on your orders J-1." Cloaked figures rested across the town, They eye humans, talking and smiling and laughing. Akira, Kyohei, Ryan, Morgana, Mira, Toshiro and even Akuma as well...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2010)

"Like I said," Ryan stood up, looking down at Kyohei, "That's Kyohei. He explodes things. He's very bad at hiding the fact he's always pissed off at something." Ryan placed a hand on Kyohei's head and ruffled the younger teen's hair. He held his other hand out, which promptly blocked the shoulder Kyohei tried to shove into his gut.

"You know, that Hollow could have as easily appeared before you as it did before us. You really should start training to deal with them."

Ryan put a hand on Morgana's shoulder, keeping her from falling flat. She looked nearly dead on her feet.

"Can you restore Reiatsu?" he looked up at Toshiro, helping Morgana to sit in a nearby bench. He steadily ignored whatever tirade Kyohei decided to burst into. This was a much better way of dealing with him, he thought.

Mira's Reiatsu was approaching, he noticed, looking up. A human was with her. Elsewhere across town, a few other minor Reiatsu went about. He could almost half sense Akira, but it was just leftovers.

Elsewhere, there was another Reiatsu that stood out. Ryan locked onto it, and began to identify it. It was a Shinigami. It was familiar. Who did he know that ah.

A wide smile covered Ryan's face.

"Yo, Mira's heading near here, so you can catch up with her," he waved to the group, "I just spotted someone I've been wanting to see again. I'll catch up with you guys later." Turning his full attention to Liana's Reiatsu, Ryan raced off to greet her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 18, 2010)

Toshiro watched as Kyohei suddenly arrived back on the scene, and he narrowed his eyes as soon as the brat started spouting his foul mouth talk as usual. He almost wanted to punch Kyohei when he put on his nice guy act again, but he shook his head and sighed, that was just like Kyohei, always the annoying punk of the group, that couldn't be helped. Toshiro walked over to Kyohei and Ryan, and then blinked when Ryan asked him if he could restore Reiatsu. "Yeah, it's pretty much an easy task for any Shinigami who knows how to do healing." He walked over to Morgana, and placed his hands on her shoulders.

"I'm going to have to ask you to sit still for a few minutes, otherwise this won't work out well." Toshiro began to focus his Reiatsu into his hands, and before long Morgana's Reiatsu began to be restored. He glanced in the same direction Ryan did when he felt Mira's Reiatsu, however he said nothing about it, and went back to focusing on restoring Mira back to full health. It was the least he could do after she fought that Hollow with everything she had in her power. He then noticed a new Reiatsu that sprung up, a rather powerful one, and it was definitely a Shinigami's Reiatsu, there was no question in his mind about that.

He finished his task with Morgana, and then stood up, "There, your Reiatsu has been restored to full health, now if you'll excuse me, I have something to check out." Toshiro turned around, and headed off in the direction after Ryan, 'I wonder if this is the person Ryan was talking about, the one who calls herself Liana.' Toshiro thought to himself, he could have sworn he remembered that name from somewhere, but he wasn't particularly sure where exactly he had heard it before.​


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Morgana had smiled and greated Kyohei. "Hello I am Morgana, runaway psychopath, it is nice to meet you."

The group had helped her sit down and gather her strength and before long, Toshiro strengthened her back to full health. Ryan had left already, no doubt to chase another skirt and Morgana was interested in who it was this time. But alas at the time she was far too weak, but now she was strong again and Toshiro had decided to follow him also. Morgana was tempted to follow but also wanted to see this Mira bitch, so she thought long and hard who to follow, before smiling.

"I'm such a retard." She concentrated and another Morgana appeared.
"Ok number 2, stay here and keep an eye on that Mira bitch, while I check out this other bitch."
"You got it number 1." They gave each other a random handshake and number one ran off trackng toshiro's reiatsu, it was easier due to the fact that he had just healed her.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 19, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufugi*

"Ah, Morgana. Thats a nice na-" before Kyohei could finish his response to Morgana, he was interrupted by Ryan. His teeth clenched a little from annoyance, but he still kept his smile on. "Excuse me Ryan-Senpai, I was talk-" again he was interrupted, but it was by Ryan touching and messing with his hair.

_Spermhead you!!!!_ he thought in his head as he tried to shove his shoulder into the upperclassman's gut. However, it was immediately blocked by Ryan's other hand. He struggled to go through as he listened to Ryan speak.

"Hollows? Ryan-Senpai what are you talking about?" he played it off as if he didn't understand, not knowing that Morgana knew about this spiritual world they were in. "Now Ryan-Senpai, I really don't want to have to get in a private talk with you," he spoke in a calm tone as a vein was bulging from his forehead. He then noticed that Ryan was paying absolutely no attention to him, which only angered him off even more.

"Rya-" Before he could finish with his hand held out, Ryan and Toshiro had already left. He his calmly with what can be seen as steam smoking from his head. Though he was extremely pissed, he held in half of his rage. 

When he turned to Morgana, anyone could clearly see that his face was actually showing two different kinds of emotions. The left side of his face was calm, happy and pure. While the right side of his face showed anger and rage. His expression was almost similar to that of the comic book villain, 'Two-Face'.

"Sorry about that my friends can be a little rash,"  he spoke to Morgana peacefully, but his face showed something else completely different. "Now tell me,what-" he had completely stopped himself when he saw Morgana just make a complete duplicate of herself. The sucker in his mouth dropped disappointment, rather than surprise.

".....I see....so thats how all this fucking bullshit is!" Kyohei reverted back to his usually pissed-off self with a frown instead of a smile. "Just bastard-assed freaks wherever I go, huh!?" Kyohei complained as he looked at the sky as if it was cursed. "Knowing all the bullshit that goes around those two dumbasses, its better to just stay right here....until he comes back......AND I CAN GET MY REVENGE ON THAT JACKASS!!" the young teen roared as he placed a new sucker in his mouth while sitting down.

"Then Spermhead, talking about I need to train my powers more and all that bullshit. Pff, as if I even cared that shit anyways. Damn him and these powers!" Kyohei continued ranting to no one in particular as he raised his fist with eyes full of fiery rage, not even realizing Morgana was still there. "And from what I can feel, Fire-Bitch is on her way here."


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Morgana raged at this man she just met calling her a freak. "Bastard Freaks are we!" Morgana screaming before jumping on Kyohei, her legs went around his waist from behind and they both fell the the floor, and then she started continuously pounding on him. 

"Freak! Freak! Freak!!!!!!" Number two kept pummelling Kyohei.

"I just met you not gone 10mins ago, and you already discovered my secret identity, man you are a good detective. I am a freak, Morgana Mirragus, copy bitch, numero twoooooo, psycho chick, severe schizophrenic patient no.13, what ever! I don't care. But what ever you call me don't you ever fill it with disrespect!"

With that Morgana got of Kyohei and brushed herself down. Before turning back to Kyohei and speaking. "What's this you say about a fire bitch, there can only be a certain amount of bitches around and I'm afraid to say I fill all vacant spots."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2010)

A Shinigami sheathed her sword slowly, watching the Hollow break apart, slain in a single powerful blow. They had been numerous lately, but the strong ones tended to appear on outskirts, rather than in the middle of the city.

Probably to avoid Shinigami notice.

Still, Liana Nile ran a hand through her black hair, it would have been nice to actually eliminate a threat once in a while, rather than just cull the minors.

There was a Shinigami Reiatsu approaching, she noticed. Just before she vanished, not interested in meeting whoever it was, she picked up a different Reiatsu in front of it. A moment later, a human with white hair, black hair at the bottom, burst into sight.

"Liana!" Ryan waved, "Hey, I knew I sensed your Reiatsu!"

"R-Ryan?" Liana gaped. This was crazy, his Reiatsu was...how many times greater than when she'd first met him? Five easily. Maybe even ten. What sort of growth rate was that?

"Hi!" Ryan waved happily. He had yet to admit to himself he'd been smitten by Liana, but that was definitely what the smile on his face told her. That was concerning.

"You've grown stronger," she remarked matter of factly. Ryan beamed like he'd just been given the greatest compliment of his life. Oh boy.

The Shinigami was getting close now. Last chance to disappear before she'd have to try and explain herself to whoever it was.

"So how've you been?" Ryan's wide smile made him look like an adoring puppy. Liana sighed and sat down.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2010)

"Sir, Akuma has escaped again." Hasenko walked in on Kento while he was sitting at a rather large computer. "I know." Kento responded, letting out a sigh and then examining the data. "Let's see, There is one more we need to come to the human world. Do you think you can arrange it?" He turned to Hasenko. "One more? I thought you had everything you needed in place." Kento shook his head. "No, We're still missing one ingredient for it to be complete." 

Kento opened a rusted drawer and tossed a sphere wrapped in cloth at Hasenko. "You know what to do with it." Hasenko nodded. "Are we sure this is the best plan? We wouldn't want him to find out about this. you are forbidden from-" Kento smirked. "I haven't miscalculated anything yet, I know what will happen. Do not worry, he wont be finding out." Hasenko sighed. "I'll do as you wish sir."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2010)

~ Human World, Field Test ~ 

Reno was far quicker then Marcus was prepared for. Stumbling back he slashes to the side with his Zanpaktou. A flash of sparks illuminate the interior of the warehouse as Reno grabs Marcus? attack out of the air with his mouth. Then with a massive pull Reno tosses Marcus to the side like paper. With a ?CrAcK!- Marcus?  body slams off a crate causing the back of the box to explode outward. With a cough a spray of blood mist into the air as he slides down to the concrete floor. With a thud he hits the ground and falls to his side.  ?Your soul. It belongs to me now.? Reno growls as a stream of drool flows down his mask.  ?Fuck you.? Marcus says with a groan as he attempts to pick his body up off the ground. 

-Thwack- Reno?s head bobs down with a growl. ?Hey fucker, your fight is with me!? James says holding his injuries. Reno?s ears fold to his skull as he turns to face the injured academy student.  ?Foolish Shinigami want to be. If you?d just have stayed on the floor I?d probably forgotten about you.? Reno growls as his turns his wolf like form toward James. The cracks in his mask seem to pulsate as the XIII scratched in his mask glows a dark red.  ?Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! Inferno and pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on to the south!? Marcus bites under his breath as he pulls himself to his feet. 

 ?Hado No. 31 Shakkaho!? Marcus says as he steadies his body. Then as the red energy glows he thrust his hands forward, his right hand wrapped around his left wrist. He only hopped that he higher level Kido wouldn?t back fire on him. Reno?s ears shoot up as he turns to face the attack. He growls in annoyance as he sees the weak fireball form in the palm of Marcus? hand. That attack, even as weak as it was, would still do massive damage to his recovering body. With a snap of a bite Reno dodges to the left as Marcus fires the attack. The ball of fire impacts where the Hollow once stood and lightly explodes. Marcus cusses a bit at how weak it was as he pulls his Zanpaktou around. He knew that this Hollow wouldn?t be so easily shaken. 

He was right; Reno appears from the left of Marcus and attacks with his claws. With a grunt the young Shinigami in training pulls up his sword and just blocks the much faster opponent. James can only watch from the sideline as he falls back to his knees. His world turns black as he slumps over. The fight last until Marcus gets a stray shot in cutting Reno a bit. With a pained howl Reno again bounds into the shadows. As Marcus breaths heavily a student approaches their overseer. ?Mikaru! We have a problem!? the young girl says with a heave. ?What?s wrong!? Mikaru asks in a worried tone. But before the student could reply the spiritual density intensifies as a couple gates form Soul Society open up around them. Back inside the building Reno feels the increase and growls in anger, he took too long.

Shape Shifting to a smaller form he speeds toward Marcus, he didn?t need the soul as much as a fragment of his sword. With a twang he makes contact with the Zanpaktou and shifts shape again to the size of a Komodo Dragon. His hind caws tear into Marcus? chest as he flips around. With a  ?Snap!- the top three or four inches of Marcus? Zanpaktou snaps as he himself is flung back into another crate. Marcus slowly fades as he watches the Hollow eat part of piece he had broken off. The rest slid into his skin as he tore a hole to Hueco Mundo. Marcus phases out as the door to the warehouse slides open. ?Over here!? a voice calls out. ?We have two injuries!? it says again. ?Shit, you got to be kidding me, they are still alive?? another voice chimes in a moment or two later. The rest falls to inaudible static as Marcus falls completely unconscious.

~ Outside ~ 

Jet black flames erupt from the watch tower killing both Mikaru and the other young student almost instantly. With a growl Reno pulls his light snack back to the waste of Hueco Mundo.  ?Thanks for the power Marcus Claudius Bruticus.? Reno snorts smugly as the rip closes behind him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 26, 2010)

Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly, it seemed like Ryan's Reiatsu was coming to a halt, and he could still sense the Shinigami's Reiatsu up ahead, he closed his eyes and sighed a little bit. ?If this is a rogue Shinigami, it's going to make things a thousand times more difficult.? Toshiro grumbled to himself, he didn't want to think about the possibilities of that being the case, but if that were the case he would have to be prepared to fight. He sighed a little bit, he didn't particularly delight in the idea of fighting another Shinigami, but that was a part of his duty. As he arrived on the scene, he noticed Ryan and a girl there, she was dressed in the usual Shinigami outfit it seemed, so he threw out his idea of her being a Rogue Shinigami.


 Toshiro landed on the ground behind Ryan, and looked at the person who was sitting down in front of him, 'So this is Liana?' He thought to himself, she was quite a powerful person, if he had to guess she was likely around the Fifteenth or Sixteenth seated officer position, which was probably far more than he can handle at the moment, ?Hello, I don't believe we've met before.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2010)

"No," Liana looked the Shinigami up and down, measuring his power, "We wouldn't have."

"Liana this is Toshiro," Ryan excitedly introduced his friend. "He helped a whole bunch of us humans with powers learn to use and control them. We can even fight Hollow now!"

"Really?" Liana raised an eyebrow, filing away the fact that they were multiple humans with powers, not just Ryan. "Well," she smiled at Toshiro, "It's a good thing to see sparks of decency within the Gotei Thirteenth. You have my praise."

A small Hollow, muffling it's Reiatsu and crawling on the ceiling above, dropped, trying to fall atop the Shinigami and strike a lethal blow. The moment it entered Liana's blade space, it was split in half, a single instant slash, causing each half to fall on either side of the Shinigami.

"Niiiiiiiice," Ryan beamed, "I didn't even see that movement."

"You'll gain that skill in time, with your current growth rate," she remarked. If he smiled any wider, his head would split in two. Liana sighed and shrugged, looking at Toshiro.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2010)

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

A rip tears a hole in the dimensional fabric, a moment later Reno pulls the charred remains of the two Shnigami through the gap into the desert waste. Reno grins evilly as the sand crunches beneath his toes. He looks around to make sure there is nothing that can interrupt his well done meal. Drool pours from his mouth as his tongue falls out of his mouth. His eyes greedily look over the corpses of the two female Shinigami? The Older had more power, while the younger had less spiritual density. That decided it, he didn’t want to have the last tastes in his mouth, at least before the next meal, to be that of a weak Shinigami. With a chuckle of sheer delight his clawed hand wraps around the ankle of the younger dead body. With a gritty laugh his maw opens larger and larger, with a gleeful hiss he swallows the girl whole. With a cringe Reno’s whole body shook as he felt the euphoria of power hit his whole system. Shinigami were indeed the most delectable of the souls he could eat. Hollow were usually beefier, but lacked that sweet taste, and human. Well it was the Bologna of the food chain. 

Popping his eyes as his eyes dilate Reno turns to the other Shinigami’s body. The higher Reiatsu she offered would pull similar results just to a greater degree. With a crunch that body two vanishes in one massive bite as Reno shifts his body absorbing every trace of the delectable energy. In this daze of power he hadn’t noticed that the aroma of fried Shinigami had wafted though the waste and brought many a Hollow to the area he was in. As their empty dark eyes fell on him they growled angrily and hungrily snapping Reno to attention. Looking around he quickly notices that he is surrounded by Hollow and that a self gorging feeding frenzy had started around him as the number of Hollow around increased not once but many times over. 

Reno didn’t ask why or even care. His instincts kicked in on over time as he threw himself into the frenzy. All the Hollow eating Hollow going on put a lot of blood and Reiatsu into the air and it started to attract larger and larger Hollow. Soon the entire group was caught in this frenzy. They didn’t even realize that the area started to get heavier. As a last giant Hollow entered the fray the Hollow burst into Spirit Particles. A heavy Reeiatsu depression forms where the many Hollow once battled it out. A dark formless mass starts to form as the Reiatsu in the area escalates. The free floating Spirit Fragments begin to gather as smaller Hollow in the area are ripped to pieces and drug in as well.

A long deep hole echoes from the depression as a large black clawed arm burst forth from the darkness. A larger body takes shape. Soon a large Gillian class Hollow burst from the black matter. It is a little taller then most of it’s class and wields large clawed hands. His boots had two points instead of one and the ring of spikes around it’s neck was missing. The Mask itself was very different from even those that kept their personality. It was black and resembled a jackal’s skull. Two hose like attachments extend from the sides of the snout and attach to the back of his skull. Cracks are visible all around the mask being more prevalent at the mouth as he opens and closes it. On his forehead was a roman numeral XIII etched in a crimson color. Dark yellow eyes peered from behind the mask holes. Peering down Reno looks at his hands. He had done it, he had evolved. Now it was time to continue growing stronger and stronger. But first he had to find that meat bag that liked to help him out.

Shouldn’t be hard. He had a disgusting stench about his soul. Even for a human.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2010)

R?n looked on approvingly as V?li tore at the remains of the Gillian she had left behind. She could see his body swelling with Reishi, and knew it was coming. Turning to battle with others, she left him to evolve.

It had taken a lot of effort, and a little danger, but R?n had finally mastered how to form and fire a Cero. Really, it didn't make her that much happier, because quickly after becoming a Gillian, she had discovered that her body was incredibly slow and clunky. For a being focused on speed and grace in the past, this irked R?n. It irked her a great deal.

And when R?n was irked, things tended to burn.

Between Blaze Burst and her Ceros, R?n was glassing a very large area, hunting down Gillian and crushing weaker Hollows underfoot. Her rage was contributing to her fire power, drawing in Reishi as fuel more naturally. She barely ever stopped. It was a miracle in and of itself that V?li had kept up with her.

Her tail snapped, and an arc of fire split a Gillian in two. Scorch Strike focused R?n's flames into a tight arcing beam she could release from her tail, which had incredible cutting power.

Three Gillian roared and fired Cero at her. The first Cero R?n exploded with her own. The second was split in two by her Scorch Strike, dissipating before it reached her. The third crashed angrily into her side, pushing R?n down. She roared as she fell, her head swivling around to shoot the top off of the offending Gillian with her own Cero.

Dominant Persona Gillian were significantly stronger than the weaker, personaless versions, even when newly born. R?n's flames flared up as she tried to stand, but the attacking Ceros were still harming her. If this continued for any amount of time, it would be bad.

Behind one of the Gillians, a hand rose, and swung down. Spines covering it, the sharpness raised significantly, and the Gillian was split in two. V?li, his Gillian form now here, smiled and bowed to the last personaless Gillian.

Before it could respond and attack him, R?n had gotten back on her feet and slammed into it, her fire surrounding the two. When the flames dissipated, she was the only one left. Looking up and down V?li's new body, she nodded her approval, to which he beamed in happiness.

Then, turning and scenting the next target, she set off to continue the hunt, and her strive for evolution.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2010)

Akuma walked outside, There was something different in the air. An uneasy feeling, a change in the spiritual energy of the town. There were new energies now, ones he'd never felt before, yet held a similar feeling to that of Akira and Ryan. More humans with powers? Humans who have not yet awakened their powers? or were these the joutei, The ones that Kento had spoke of to him in a private chat. He would chase after them, but he knew he was in no shape for battle.

His soul ached to its very core, he could feel the corruption now, deep down inside he could feel his soul changing and morphing. Kento tried another experiment on him, he put the hollow to sleep for now, halting the corruption from proceeding further as long as the seal was on his eye. It was a long experiment and painful. Akuma didn't want to go back there, he couldn't get a feel for kento.

Was he bad because he wanted to be, or was he good and simply acted bad to keep people from getting close.... Was he like Akuma in that regard? No, Akuma put the thought out of his mind. "There's something bad going on here." He could sense the coming storm, a coming tide of change. "The towns going to rot." He thought and he was probably right.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2010)

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

Reno closed his eyes as he let in the whole of his new power. Exhaling he could feel his raw power. And briefly the thought of finding the meat bag in the real world was pushed to the back of his mind as he allowed his Reiatsu to stretch out like a beacon taunting any intelligent Gillian to come and fight if they dared. Although the challenge was unintentional the challenge was answered as a couple of roars echo though the waste. Reno’s eyes snap open as his eyes narrow beneath the black lenses of his mask. Jerking to the side he feels out the Reiatsu that was lumbering toward him. Beneath his mask a smile cracked his lips as he bring his arms up. Looking at his hands he realized that the Gillian that approached him had one thing to their disadvantage, they were forced to be slow, that in a nut shell was just a suggestion to him. With a roar provoking his opponents his form begins to shift and change as he burrows beneath the waste of Hueco Mundo, it was time to put this new power to the test. 

~ The Soul Society ~ 

Marcus gasps deeply as he pulls himself from the bed he was in. Sweat poured down his face as he felt sharp pains running though his body. “You finally awake?” A familiar voice asks. Marcus cringed as he pulled his hands to his face, his head was still pounding. Spreading his fingers he looked in the direction the voice came from. At first his vision was blurry, but soon James’  form came into focus.  “Glad you’re still alive.” Marcus says as he pulls his feet from under the covers and allows them to dangle over the edge of the bed he was in. “Me?” James asks inquisitively. “You’re the one that was on the verge of death. My wounds were superficial. Your soul was jolted when that Hollow broke your Zanpaktou.” James adds as Marcus eyes widen. Looking around he finally spots his sword. Hastily grabbing it he unsheathes it. To his relief it was whole again. “Yeah they were worried at first, the sword was having difficulties.” James says. “The Doctor told me they had to purify Hollow energy from the sword first…” 

Marcus paid no attention though. His eyes was focused on the blade, not his friend. To Marcus the words were a mass less muffle flowing around him as he looked at his Zanpaktou, if he was so weak that he couldn’t protect himself. How would he wield this sword?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2010)

Returning to Eleventh Division, Isis sighed, seeing a group of the unseated dead ends waiting in front of the small barracks building she stayed in. She stood there, staring down the group until they noticed her.

"Oi Neith!"

Isis watched the group - eleven in total - form a circle around her. A quick appraisal of their Reiatsu told her each was a Shinigami who hit their wall early. None with any future. After achieving her Shikai, Isis's growth rate had accelerated. This has already gone to her head, even with her fear of Kingdom of Nightmares' effect, she was fully convinced she was better than those who hit their wall before reaching Shikai.

That may be true in strength, but her lack of discipline, especially combined with her loosened thinking process thanks to her Zanpakutō's after effects on her head, were setting her up for a very heavy fall.

She started out of her thoughts when a sword clattered in front of her. Her sword.

"How did you get this?" she snarled, eyes narrowing on the men, Reiatsu beginning to swirl around her.

"That's good, girl," one of the uglier ones had his sword out already, "you're gonna fight us proper now. None of this looking down your nose at us."

"How did you get your hands on this sword?" Isis repeated, not making a single move to pick it up. An invasion of her personal space broke a core rule of her personality. Right now, she was *beyond* pissed.

"The rooms ain't too secured to stop a door from being knocked down," the man shrugged, aiming to bait Isis further. "Nothing of note in there anyway. Just a bunch of stupid pictures."

That was the snapping point. Isis didn't even think, her Zanpakutō leaving her sheath in a single clean draw. Her reiatsu began to pulse unevenly as she ground her teeth, but the group of Shinigami didn't seem to notice. They were all ready to teach some humility to this bitch who looked down at them.

And Isis charged.

If it had been one on one, her very first slash would have been a killing blow, and gotten her thrown in a jail as soon as the blood flowed. As it was, when all eleven swung at her, she ducked around, pulling her slash back and spinning around their attacks. That in one deft movement she was at their centre was no wasted, and a barrage of strikes at each pushed them back. Isis's Reiatsu was crackling, and while they didn't seem to be paying attention to it, unconsciously the Shinigami were already feeling a little uncomfortable.

Between Hakuda and Zanjutsu, Isis was able to balance evenly with these eleven. However as time passed, their efforts began to coordinate. Their multiple attacks from the beginning had prevented her from landing any solid blows, and now they were beginning to wear her down.

Gritting her teeth, her thoughts raged against the idea of losing to these idiots, especially after the insult delivered her. Kingdom of Nightmares' influence was already slipping through the cracks in her clouded mind, and her desire to hurt each and every one of them was overflowing. Here and now, Isis made a choice.

The next spin around, her hand lashed out and a ball of fire exploded in the face of one of the eleven. He went flying back, burns across his face. Stunned by Isis's blatant Kidou usage, the rest froze. Isis quickly slashed in each direction, forcing them to fall back, but not before a slash across the forehead of one blinded him with blood pouring into his eyes.

Pressing forward and cursing her at the same time, now that she was using Kidou, Isis was able to pick off the eleven one by one. At last, only the one who had spoken up first remained. The one who had badmouthed her most precious thing.

"Crazy bitch," he held up his sword and snarled. "Using Kidou? Striking to kill? What the fuck is wrong with you?"

"Yoooooouuuuuu," Isis carried out the word, filling it with her anger. "You morons pushed and pushed, never got the hint. Now you've REALLY made me mad. Suffer. Suffer and regret. _Embrace him, *Kingdom of Nightmares*_."

Isis never knew how much of this was her own anger, and how much was her Zanpakutō influencing her thoughts. She never wanted to think about it, but it was true. She'd relished the idea of visiting torture upon this man who'd insulted her beyond compare. Even though, so soon ago she decried that she enjoyed the suffering of others, she willing used her Shikai here and now.

A cold lesson awaited.

For now, she savoured the screams.

So focused on this, Isis didn't even notice Kogoro's Reiatsu as she passed right by her. The superior Shinigami was able to hold off Kingdom of Nightmares' effects, passing through Isis's Shikai radius and incapacitating her with a single powerful blow. Isis dropped, and was out cold.

The eleventh division member Isis had been torturing twitched, mind frayed by the mental abuse.

Kogoro tsked. She did not envy what Isis was going to go through when the Captain got to her. For now, she dumped the arrogant girl back in her room.

Inside Isis's mind, a part of her cried.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 11, 2010)

To his surprise Kyohei was attacked by this girl. It was like trying to get a dog off of him rather than a person. "HEY, YOU DUMB BITCH JUST WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOUR DOIN'!? he shouted in anger as he tried swinging at her with his fist to get her off.

He didn't pay any attention to what she said while she was pummeling him, he was busy trying to get her off. None of them connected as she went back to her position. "Just what the hell is the matter with you!?" Kyohei said in rage as sat up and he rubbed his head. 

A vein popped on his forehead as he noticed that she ignored him. _I swear I'm gonna get you back for this!_ he clenched his fist with violent thoughts. "What do I mean by Fire Bitch!? Shes a fire bitch you dumbass! Her name is Mira, shes uses fire powers and shit like that! Even though shes a bitch like you, shes pretty good at fightin'"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2010)

With Akira-

"I wonder if Akuma's alright?" He looked up at the sky. "He seemed pretty messed up... I hope he survives..." He let out a sigh and kept walking. Kazen had been left at home this day, he didn't want to bring him out on his walk and Kazen was tired enough from all the excitement. Though, it was probably a bad idea to have left him home on this day... The cloaked figure from before is close behind him and Akira was blissfully unaware, perhaps if Kazen was there, perhaps if he'd been there to give Akira some kind of warning, Things would have gone down just slightly different...

With Akuma-

He'd made it back to his apartment, Kento was still unaware he was gone, or perhaps completely aware... the way that bastard works it's impossible to tell whats going on. "So... I'm damned either way huh?" He thought to himself, he was going to become a hollow one way or another. "Might as well kill as many of them as i can while im still a shinigami." Akuma smirked and fell asleep rather quick... Yeah... this would be nice for now...

11th division-

Kenapachi paced in her office, Kogoro standing in the doorway. "Are you sure?" Kenpachi asked her. "Yes captain... 100%..." She sighed. Kogoro liked Isis, but what she had done today was unforgivable in the 11th division. "When she's awake and well, you send her to my office." Kogoro nodded. "Right Captain."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2010)

"Ugh," Isis groaned, face down in her pillow. The fact that her room was completely dark was a small blessing. She let herself drift between sleep and awake for a while, until she spotted a presence on the edge of her consciousness.

"What the hell did you do to me?" she demanded of her Zanpakutō. An amused voice chuckled back at her.

_"Do?"_ Kingdom of Nightmares was smirking, she could tell ever without seeing him, _"Nothing, my dear. I did absolutely nothing to even suggest using my powers. That was all you. And I'm very, very proud. It looks like our relationship will turn out well after all. I expect you to feed me regularly with the suffering of our enemies."_

"Fuck off," Isis snorted rudely, "You're lucky I haven't thrown you into a deep river wrapped in chains yet. I'm still considering it. You make me hurt someone like that again, it's over."

_"Believe what you will, but in your heart, you already know how it was."_

Isis shut the Zanpakutō spirit back out, and sighed, sitting up in her bed. She did know how it was. She lost control. Badly. She hadn't done that since she left Rukongai. That was the worst thing, really.

"But they didn't need to do something like that," she looked over at her dresser, staring at the few pictures aligned across it. Had they known what she'd gone through to get those, the trials and tribulations. Hell, that still wouldn't have stopped them.

"Stupid, fucking, wastes of life," Isis grumbled, pulling herself up and beginning to clean up, "I'll be happy to be rid of them. Not the division. The battle love, the great warriors, the loyalty to the fight, I love that. But the dregs mean I can't savour it." Quickly she pulled together a bag of her important items, and dumped it on the bed. She fully expected to be thrown out of the Division the moment she set foot outside her room. Might as well be ready to roll with it.

"Like I care," she ignited a small Kidou in her hand for a few moments, before crushing it. "I'm a Shinigami to grow strong and fight great battles. Why should I limit how my strength develops?" Still grumbling, she reluctantly put Kingdom of Nightmares at her hip, slung the bag over her shoulder, and stepped out of the room.

A Shinigami froze, seeing her emerge. She looked over at him, held eye contact for a few moments before smiling devilishly, flicking her hand as if to release a Kidou. He raced off. A sharp whack to the back of the head, and Isis turned to see Kogoro, tsking.

"Yeah," Isis shrugged, "I did deserve that. Probably a lot more. Does the Captain want to yell at me before throwing me out?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2010)

Váli's ability to produce spines from his body quickly made him a terrifying threat as a Gillian. With their sharpness, their ability to rip and tear, all he had to do was wrap his arms around another Gillian, and his target was dead.

Rán appreciated that the very first time she saw it. Just like Váli, her huge body afforded a specific benefit her smaller one did not. Acting as a massive battery of Reiatsu, she could absorb loose Reishi by the ton, converting it to flame and exerting it to burn away opponents with incredible force. However unlike Váli, she had paid a price. Her speed, her agility, her ability to run and feel the wind across her body, she had lost.

And it infuriated her.

As she travelled across the sandy top of Hueco Mundo, there was only one who survived her presence. Only Váli, who could sense her frustration building to breaking point.

Her foot crashed down, stomping a small Hollow who was desperately trying to get away from the Gillian pair who had arrived on top of it. Craning her head back, Rán howled loudly to the moon, fire exploding around her in a towering pillar. Váli sighed, knowing the attention these histrionics would bring the two. Another large fight was waiting.

The first Gillian to appear on the horizon narrowly dodged Rán's Cero. Váli waited for it to get closer, before he fired his. There was no sense killing food outside your radius. A surprise attack from three behind nearly hit Rán, who managed to squeeze through the blasts by some unfathomable luck. She roared, and her Cero seemed to carry traces of her flames, punching a hole right through the unnamed Gillian it struck.

The battle was one of Rán's flames and Váli's spines, devouring every opponent that stepped inside their reach. The occasional Cero would spear the earth, shaking the sand into a cloud quickly turned to liquid glass by the flames of the furious Gillian in its centre.

When it ended, only two remained, the only two that ever remained. Rán and Váli settled about devouring their prey, and their bodies swelled with excess power. Somehow each knew, when they had enough, their bodies would change. For Rán, she was living on the hope that it would restore her true self.

And so, she devoured all in her path, and fueled her evolution with rage and hope.

So her cycle continued.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2010)

Morgana looked at Kyohei and noticed the anger in his words, she also clenched her fists and the air shimmered behind them and three more Morgana's stood with clenched fists.

"I know who fire bitch is, I was asking what do you mean by her coming here."

One of the Morgana's behind walked upto number 2 and whispered in her ear. "We could drown her you know, one of us grab her and jump into a pool, we both die but take one for the team."

"Shhhhh, no killing...yet. We need to see what we are working with girls." Number 2 said and the other Morgana's started to laugh.

Turning back to Kyohei. "Now, tell me. Do you think I am pretty?" Morgana said with a malicious smile on her face.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyohei raised an eyebrow as he saw the clones were whispering to each other. He thought it was weird considering she could of just thought about it herself. _Ch, another dumb bitch,_ Kyohei thought to himself as he moved the around the sucker in his mouth.

He could tell by seeing one of them laugh, that they were plotting something that wasn't nice. By remembering how she acted a few minutes ago. he could also tell it was probably something crazy. A large sweat drop rolled down Kyohei's forehead as he noticed a creepy smile turn towards him.

Kyohei tilted his head to the side after hearing Morgana's awkward question. "Are you pretty?! Tch, to me your like every other bitch that chases after me. All of you are the same, none of you are any interest to him.", he pointed to her with his sucker as he spoke.

The blond haired teen then shrugged and moved his hands into his pocket. At that moment, what looked like a picture slipped out of his pocket. On the picture was a girl, a very famous one at that. She was Curi-Curi, an extremely popular pop star (). Noticing his mistake, Kyohei's face turns to a blushing red and he leaps down for the picture. Trying to snatch the photo before Morgana could see it.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2010)

Akira-

"Wolf's bane!" With a thundering punch that turns a brick wall into dust Akira fights a would-be kidnapper. "Damn, They said this was going to be quick." Jack sighed and rubbed the back of his head. His blond hair spiked up in a tower fashion. "Look, just come with me peacefully and i'll let you stay awake for the trip." He smiled at Akira. "I'm not going anywhere." Akira huffed, Jack wasn't normal, he felt his spiritual pressure just moments before Jack tried to strike him. It was bigger then anything Akira had felt, except for Akuma and Toshiro. But that just made him more scared of this person.

"Look." Jack kicked his skateboard up. "I've been nice to you so far, so just come quiet like." His board slowly began to glow. "Or else, You'll force my and and we both don't want that. What do you say? Just come with your buddy jack back to his place and we'll have some tea, maybe some cocoa if you prefer chocolate." Jack smiled. "I'm not going anywhere." Akira's fists began to glow a bright and brilliant blue. "I was afraid of that." Jack's board slowly elongated and sharpened, taking the form of a large battle sword. "Then, We'll just have to do this the hard way."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "No," Liana looked the Shinigami up and down, measuring his power, "We wouldn't have."
> 
> "Liana this is Toshiro," Ryan excitedly introduced his friend. "He helped a whole bunch of us humans with powers learn to use and control them. We can even fight Hollow now!"
> 
> ...



	 	 Toshiro watched as Ryan introduced him to her, and couldn't help except cringe a little bit as his naivety. Then again, he should have expected that really, after all Ryan barely knew anything about Shinigami or the afterlife, he was just a kid learning as he went, which sort of reminded him of himself during his younger years. He turned to look at Liana as she praised him, and he didn't notice the somewhat icy bitter tone to her words, despite the fact that she was praising him. Toshiro could feel the Hollow's Reiatsu as it was crawling along the ceiling, and just as he was about to cut the Hollow down, he saw Liana instantly slice it apart, and he raised a brow, 'She's got good skill, it might be best not to get on her bad side right now.'


 Toshiro watched as the Hollow collapsed onto the ground, and then turned to look at Liana, and he crossed his arms over his chest, ?First question is first obviously.? He narrowed his eyes, and he looked at her with a deadpan look on his face, ?I want to know something, why was I not alerted to the fact that you were here? If there was another Shinigami besides myself in town, I should have been alerted to that fact immediately.? Toshiro purposefully neglected to inform her that he was actually here on business with a partner, because he wasn't about to give out all the information about himself or Akuma to her until he was fully sure he could trust her.


 As she was about to respond, Toshiro felt another Reiatsu approaching, and he was easily able to discern that it was one of Morgana's clones who was coming there, 'Damn idiot, she should have stayed back there with Kyohei instead of coming here, she could ruin my chance to get information.' Toshiro didn't even bother to turn his attention to the fact, he knew Liana would have been able to sense the Reiatsu, so he didn't need to give any indication of it, besides her skill alone was enough to indicate she was a seasoned Shinigami who had been trained and versed in all of their arts. Despite these repercussions, he placed his hand on his Zanpakutou anyways, both as an indication that he didn't trust her yet, as well as to be prepared should she decide to attack him for his questions. She might be stronger than him, but she shouldn't be so strong he wouldn't be able to defend himself against a surprise attack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro watched as Ryan introduced him to her, and couldn't help except cringe a little bit as his naivety. Then again, he should have expected that really, after all Ryan barely knew anything about Shinigami or the afterlife, he was just a kid learning as he went, which sort of reminded him of himself during his younger years. He turned to look at Liana as she praised him, and he didn't notice the somewhat icy bitter tone to her words, despite the fact that she was praising him. Toshiro could feel the Hollow's Reiatsu as it was crawling along the ceiling, and just as he was about to cut the Hollow down, he saw Liana instantly slice it apart, and he raised a brow, 'She's got good skill, it might be best not to get on her bad side right now.'
> 
> 
> Toshiro watched as the Hollow collapsed onto the ground, and then turned to look at Liana, and he crossed his arms over his chest, “First question is first obviously.” He narrowed his eyes, and he looked at her with a deadpan look on his face, “I want to know something, why was I not alerted to the fact that you were here? If there was another Shinigami besides myself in town, I should have been alerted to that fact immediately.” Toshiro purposefully neglected to inform her that he was actually here on business with a partner, because he wasn't about to give out all the information about himself or Akuma to her until he was fully sure he could trust her.
> ...



"Hmm," Liana raised an eyebrow at Toshiro's stance. Suspicious so quickly. So at least slouches weren't posted here.

"Liana Nile, Fourteenth Seat of Third Division," she straightened up, the title rolling off her tongue with ease of constant use. "I am investigating Karakura after the explosions of Shinigami nature. If you looked, you'd note other Shinigami like me on the fringes, testing and recording data. It's not our job to protect this city, it's to learn everything we can about the incident so as to understand what happened, and how to prevent it happening again."

"I bet you just like taking down Hollows on your off time cause you're the type to save people, right?" Ryan smiled, hands behind his head. Liana faulted. That struck some memories alright. This kid knew how to pierce through facades.

"Seen through so quickly," she let her shoulders sag, "I can tell you must have had a real party training him," she smiled friendlily at Toshiro.

"Ah," Ryan could feel Morgana's Reiatsu getting close now as well, "I'll go head Morgana off. I think she has issues with Shinigami."

"A menagerie then?" Liana chuckled as Ryan quickly ducked down the staircase. She let her smile remain as she walked over to the glassless window, looking out across the city.

"If you know anything about Third Division, you should know this is official business," she turned her head back to look at Toshiro. "Please refrain from mentioning it until public reports have been released by Third Division."

With Shunpo, she disappeared through the window and back out into the city, to continue on her mission. She would have liked to have said goodbye to Ryan, he wasn't a bad kid, but relationships fostered between Shinigami and humans never worked.

She muffled her Reiatsu and disappeared inside the city once more.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2010)

The Morgana that was following Ryan and Toushiro stopped dead. Her clones and her had the exact same Reiatsu signature so the people that knew she was coming couldn't tell if it were herself or a clone. 

But there was Shinigami there, from what she had heard from Lord Kagos Shinigami were whores of the lowest kind. Hollows with the knowledge to do better but refused.

"Sheeeeet shit shit!" She willed herself to explode, to disperse, to just vanish so Ryan wouldn't catch her stalking him, she didn't want him to think she was crazy. 

Why wasn't she vanishing. 
"You know number 1, your abit stupid." A voice in Morgana's head said to her.

"Hey hey hey, I'm schizophrenic cut me some slack." Morgana snapped.

"Yeah, but that's no excuse to be stupid, number 1, NUMBA ONE!"

It was then that Morgana slapped herself, she was Primo she couldn't disperse.

"Fuck!" she said as she could slightly sense Ryan coming to meet her.
-----
Meanwhile with number 2

Morgana looked at Kyohei, she wasn't going to get angry. Kyohei made a comment that they were all the same.

Morgana2 looked at her clones, and then they looked at her, and finally they spoke in 
unison. "All the same, I doubt that."

The photo fluttered down to ground. Morgana saw it and saw Kyohei dive for it. One of the clones rushed him and pinned him down, while the other Morgana2 went and picked it up.
"Who is this thunder cunt?" She said tilting her head in an innocent fashion.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 1, 2010)

Ryan was halfway down the staircase when it first fluttered through his peripherals. He stopped dead, looking around in confusion. He could sense Morgana near the bottom of the building, so it wasn't her. But there was something here.

"Hello?" he called out, looking around. Nothing but shadows stared back at him. But there was a faint presence in the back of his head, like a shape muffled by the surroundings. He could almost look at it, except that when he saw it it was no longer there.

"Weird," he rubbed his head, taking a step back. He turned to head down the staircase once more, and shadows enveloped him.

It was like trying to fight a constricting sheet, any hit he scored simply felt insubstantial. Ryan tried to fight, pouring out what strength he did have, even as he felt his consciousness flutter. A moment later, a sharp blow struck him and he was out cold.

When next he awoke, it was to chains and a room in total darkness.

"Okay," he groaned, leaning back against the wall, "Kidnapped. Something with some manner of spiritual powers. So, who do I know who does that? Joutei, Kento warned me about them. Great, so I'm kidnapped by the guys with strength beyond me that I'm really not in the mood to side with. This is just wonderful."

Noting the chains didn't stop his Reiatsu, Ryan quickly flooded them with Decay Darkness. He had learned that besides altering something between a light or dark state, he could control what type of light or darkness they changed between. Fixing and breaking, weapons and original forms he had begun to practice.

Rusting the chains took a little while, but he was able to snap them and free his hands eventually. What he didn't know yet was, even with the rusting done, the strength he'd used to snap them was way above standard human level. Like any other spiritually powered being, he was becoming much stronger than he realised.

"Okay, hands free," he gathered the remains of the chains, looking to use them as a weapon, "room of darkness. Waiting for someone to show up then 'bam' and I run. Good plan."

And he waited.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2010)

Serp had recently achieved his shikai. His blade Hebikami, the god of snakes. When released the blade looked dark and empty, evil. And what was worse was his shikai ability, something they called Projection Poison. Based on stats from the target, such as age, fighting style, personality etc etc and how Serp felt towards them Hebikami would create a special poison just for them.

Of all abilties poison, Serp looked at himself in the mirror, his dark form looming. He thought how dark he must be, his image, his sword and his abilites as well as his lack of empathy towards others.

But thats when it got bad. He was in the 2nd division training area. He was training with Gorkhy, he hated this man with a passion. Gorkhy wasn't much better or higher up in the division than Serp, but to elevate his position he would insult Serp and tease him to others.

Today they were sparring and their captians had given orders to release their blades. Serp revealed Hebikami, when Gorkhy revealed a large war axe. Instantly he started making hekkles to simple design of Hebikami, refering its smallness compared to his as a parallel to their manhoods. 

They started the fight, Serp rolled and parried most of his attacks, but Serp wasn't playing to actually hurt him. But after a while it was obvious that Gorkhy was determined to shame Serp worse than ever by beating him in the worse way ever.  

After a while it happened. Gorkhy released a hand from the axe and back handed Serp across the field. The area began to fill with laughs, when Serp was on the floor he started to stamp on him, till his sword had reverted back to normal and Serp was broken, beaten.

Gorkhy started to laugh so heartily. Serp quickly regained his senses upon hearing the laugh, he was still abit dizzy and thus his emotions seeped through. He jumped up, Shunpo'd backwards. 

And then he Shunpo'd forward, "Bare your fangs! Hebikami!" Gorkhy saw him coming and laughed, he rose his axe to counter the strike. Serp had pumped all his hate and pain into his blade this time, all the pent up rage and evil.

There was a clash and The blade of Serp's sword was parred by the axe, but the second blade of Hebikami, which hadn't appeared prior was mere inches apart from the first one and managed to nick Gorkhy on the arm. 

Serp finally got to his senses and shunpo'd back.

Gorkhy laughed. "See even his badass moment of awesome was lacking." He started to chuckle loudly and then stopped.

The small shallow cut on his arm had barely grazed the skin, yet was turning purple and green liquid was weeping through the skin. And then Gorkhy started to scream, he was in agony. He fell the the floor and started to scream. People ran to his side to help, but his thrashing kept them at arms reach. 

It was then that his eyes glazed over, he started to foam at the mouth and started to fit. It was sight that noone would have ever liked to see.

It was then that the captain ran in, the small child was over at Gorkhy in an instant. "Get him to 4th! Now!" He shouted and then turned to Serp.

"What have you done."

Serp was in shock, he was in pain torment, he had the power to do this to men. Why would god give him this power if it even was from god. It was then that Serp fled. 

"Shall we go after him?" Some of the division members asked.

"No, he is confused. He will return, be it tomorrow, next week or 100 years from now, he will return when he is ready. He has great potential."

"Captain wise words." 

The captain turned back to the workers his eyes stern for a small boy and then he kicked them. "Sort this out!" And then he shunpo'd away.

Serp ran and ran and ran. He eventually made it the deepest depths of Rukongai, crime was an alltime high and community pastime. A place he, an evil little shit like himself deserved to stay.

Serp stayed there was a while, how long to say was unknown. But at this point his shoulder length hair was now halfway down his back and tied with a small piece of rope. He still had Hebikami with him, he hadn't drawn it since that day and he daren't give it up, give away an evil blade that might cause pain once more.

That was the day he saw her. She looked about 10, she was dirty he hair was light in colour but warped due to the dirt. She was running from something or someone and she had a bread knife in her hand.

She ran right behind Serp to hide. Serp looked down at her with scary eyes and she looked back at him with equal eyes of his, he was not sure what it was but it was something he knew.

"Mister, you better keep quiet. I don't want them to find me."

Serp was interested. "Who?"

She peeked out from behind him and pointed to a group of men holding blades. 

"What did you do them?" Serp asked.

"ME! I did nothing. They took me, they made me do things I didn't want to, and if I refused they beat me. One day I decided I couldn't take it and I struck them with this knife and ran, now I'm here. So I'm warning you don't tell." She put the point of the blade to Serps back.

Serp just looked back at her and gave a gaze that was slightly amused. His hand clearly went to the blade at his side and she looked eyes wide. It was a zanpaktou, she had never seen one before.

As she was staring, the men saw her and ran over to quickly grab her from behind Serp. She started to squirm and slash with the knife but they took it and slapped her. He lip dribbled blood.
"Help me." She whispered to Serp.

He shook his head.

"Hey thanks for catching the squirt." The guy holding the girl said and threw a copper coin at Serp. "For the trouble." He smiled a rotten toothy grin. 

The girl started to scream and he hit her again and they started to leave. "How can you let them take me back, you have a zanpaktou, are you not a shinigami, didn't you swear to help the people."

Serp couldn't meet her eyes, a girl of about 10 was lecturing him. "I failed in that, I cause more pain than I can stop. I am a being of darkness this is the place for me."

The girl screamed louder. "Then change it, save me and cleanse yourself. Darkness is not always bad, it how you choose to see it, how you choose to use it. And if you use your darkness to save me, you will be doing good." The guy holding her smacked her face again and she started to weep.

The words seeped into Serp, she was right how could he allow her to be taken and treated like god knows what. 

Serp stood up and gripped Hebikami. The other thugs turned to him swords ready. "You don't wanna do that." They said to him.

"You wanna leave that girl here, before I do something." Serps purple eyes flashed.

The men rushed him, he hestiated but then drew his sword. "Bare your fangs! Hebikami!" The blade morphed as he drew it, single blade this time. The dark metal looking like a shadow in the air, he slashed at the men one after the other they fell. Sound asleep as the poison seeped through them.

Serp then walked towards the main guy, and he felt the same anger that he felt before with Gorkhy. But he looked at the girl and would not let that happen like before, so he kept his cool and slashed swiftly. The man was paralysed and he dropped the girl. Serp swooped in and picked her up.

She wiped the tears from her eyes. "Thank you." She said.

"No, thank you. You showed me my darkness can be used for good and kept me from going too far once again, its how I choose to see it that make it so."

"Then let me be your sheath, to cover your sword of darkness when it comes to close to the rim."

The girl was standing up and he was washing her face removing the blood and gave her hair a quick wash, as if all the dirt fell off he hair was a dazzling white. But all the while she looked determined. He could see a strong shinigami in her, her eyes fierce like a wolf, and her heart demeanour cool as ice even after all that happened, the one ice cube in the heat of battle.

"Consider yourself fortunate that you came across me, I will return to Seireitei, my path is clear. But if you want, you may follow me in the way of the swordsman and eventually become a shinigami yourself."

The girls eyes for once, even more than when she was being beaten he could see weakness. "Yes master, if you will have me. But tell me sir, what is your name?"

Serp got up and started to walk towards Seireitei, leaving the men in the dirt. "Serpentious Orochi, and yours?"

She ran up behind him, slowly walking to his left, while he held Hebikami in his right.
"Jasmine."

Serp rolled his eyes. "Far too soft for a swordsman, from this day forth you are Selena."
And then they walked together towards Seireitei, a place where their darkness could be used for good.


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2010)

Kyohei went into a furious rage after hearing the words, 'thunder cunt'. "HEY! TAKE THAT BACK YOU DUMB BIMBO BITCH! THAT'S CURI-CURI, YOU FUCKING DUMBASS!" The Highschooler clenched his fist as he was being pinned down.  "N-Not that I are about her or anything,.." Kyohei slightly blushed with a little embarrassment. He was still angered, you could talk about Kyohei, but going after Curi was an entirely different thing. 

"Now give me that damn picture back before I kick you where the sun doesn't shine!" Kyohei threatened her as he accidentally broke his sucker into pieces. "Great, now you made me break my sucker you dumbass! Your really gonna get it now!" he reached his hand up towards Morgana, aiming for the picture.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> A Shinigami froze, seeing her emerge. She looked over at him, held eye contact for a few moments before smiling devilishly, flicking her hand as if to release a Kidou. He raced off. A sharp whack to the back of the head, and Isis turned to see Kogoro, tsking.
> 
> "Yeah," Isis shrugged, "I did deserve that. Probably a lot more. Does the Captain want to yell at me before throwing me out?"



"Far worse then that." Korogo commented, The two of them walked off, headed for the captains office. Kenpachi was a nice woman, Though a little ex-centric and a thirst for battle drove her. People could see the kindness in her, a slight cuteness actually, whenever she had snack time. She was like a little kid when it came to snacks, sitting and eating, getting crumbs on the corner of her mouth.

It was this combination of attributes that lead people to the 11th now. To see the beautiful swordsmwoman, the best in all of Soul Society and to battle to their hearts content. 

As Kogoro and Isis arrived, they were greeted by the Vice Captain. Zatou Ryuu, The one eyed dragon as he was nicknamed, a horrible scar covering his face. "Kogoro, Please leave here. I will take Isis to the captain." Kogoro nodded. "As you wish, Vice Captain Ryuu." She then turned to Isis. "Good luck." The simple words she left with as she vanished in a shunpo. "This way."

Zatou lead Isis to Kenpachi's office, She was sitting in her chair, feet kicked up on the desk. "Leave us." Kenpachi ordered. "Yes captain." Ryuu turned back and closed the doors behind him. "Isis. Don't speak, Listen." She stood up. "There are two rules we have in this division. The first rule, Kido is for those who can't fight with their own two hands. The second." Kenpachi upped her spiritual pressure until Isis could barely breath. "Fighting is fine, But what you did.... Is unforgivable." Isis began to sweat as she tried to hold herself up.

"You are lucky i don't cut off your head now and hang it on my wall as a warning.... You are lucky i don't imprison you! YOU ARE LUCKY I DON'T BANISH YOU TO HUECO MUNDO!" She shouted. "You are lucky, I'm disbanding you from this division. Go wherever you will, But never return to the 11th divisions barracks. Do not set foot within our territory.  Leave. Now."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2010)

Isis nodded meekly, and managed a bow of respect.

She had been planning a long self righteous spiel about the crap she had put up with, about her abusive zanpaktou spirit, about everything.

That all went out the window the moment the Kenpachi had set eyes on her. She had gotten way way too overconfident with her growing powers. She may be a big fish in the world of unranked, but to a Captain, she was as small a flea as any other newbie.

She was hardly aware of her movement, only realising later on that she had collected the bag she packed earlier, and left the territory of Eleventh Division. It was over.

_So,_ a silken voice whispered inside her ear, _whose suffering will you feed me upon next? Whose blood will we bathe in? Whose screams will give us pleasure in the night? Whose agony will sustain our heart, fill us with strength, MAKE US SHOUT AS THEIR FLESH GIVES WAY AND ONLY SADNESS AND GRIEF POUR OUT TO GREET US?

Who, Isis Neith,w ill you ruin next?_

Isis stopped. She stopped dead in the middle of the road, and looked down at her Zanpakutō. Kingdom of Nightmares, who smiled smugly inside her soul.

"You." Her voice cracked with anger. "You did this." Her hands were shaking with rage, as she undid the strap that held him at her hip. "You twisted my thoughts, made me act out of turn, made me see value in Kidou! of all fucking things. You. You did this. You. YOU. YOU FUCKING BASTARD!"

With all her strength, Isis heaved the sword through the air, sending it flying. What the hell had she done? She was lost to Eleventh now, the place she'd wanted to go from the very beginning. Why had she been so calm about it? Just how was that sword twisting her mind? "What the hell have you done to me," she sunk to her knees, clutching her head as her mind reeled. Just having such a weapon was a shock to the system, but Kingdom of Nightmares was not a quiet weapon. He was constantly acting to receive the nourishment he desired, and Isis was bearing the brunt of it. Perhaps his true food was her suffering.

Well no more.

"Isis?"

Isis looked up, through the tears that she was holding back. A white cloaked man stood in front of her. She could hear the voice of Fourth Division's Captain, Seijin Seiya. She lost control of herself, and broke down.

"He's ruining everything," she managed between sobs to the man, "I don't even know what has happened to my soul anymore. My thoughts are different every time I look at them. I used Kidou, I used _him_. I hurt someone worse than I should, worse than anyone should. And now I've been thrown out. I don't belong anymore. I always, always wanted to fight and grow strong, so I had the strength to never lose anything again. But my own strength is taking everything from me. What do I do? What do I do?"

Seijin looked at her in concern. As a healer, seeing a soul so distraught, so torn up, hurt him as well. He had been right, earlier, when he had thought to himself Isis's Zanpakutō would demand mastery far sooner than when she was ready for it. He was not, however, expecting it to run wild quite so soon.

Isis had collapsed, drained completely. She would be better unconscious, for the time being.

She would not be ready to even try communicating with her weapon yet. She needed someone to help her keep it in check, as she learned how to be spiritually secure. Stable in soul.

Over the past few days, Seijin had thought about this, and come to a conclusion. And now that she was free of Eleventh Division, it could be enacted. She would be brought to Fifth, and learn true Kidou, true control over her spirit. And while this was occurring, her sword would be bound by the laws of Fifth's Captain, kept in check so Isis could focus on mastering her powers, and take control of it. Easily hefting her over a shoulder, he walked over to pick up her Zanpakutō.

It began pricking at his hand with its reiatsu, trying to say something a Shinigami not its owner could never understand. But he felt intent behind it, and the intent was not in the least reassuring.

There was a dangerous monster he was carrying.

But whether it was Isis, or her Zanpakutō, that was unknown.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

The Fifth Division Barracks- 

As Seiya carried Isis to the barracks, he could feel the moment he entered "Law." It was a strange sensation, you suddenly could feel the weight of your thoughts upon you. "Shita was always such a controller." Seiya thought, He was making his way to the captains office when he saw a blast of light come from behind a wall. "N..nnghh...." A shinigami coughed. "You idiot!!!" Another shinigami shouts. "But... I... Just wanted.... Some fish..." He coughed. "You aren't allowed to steal!" The others help him up and take him off to get healed. "Such a violent reaction." Seiya looked up. "But i suppose, It has kept this the most peaceful of divisions."

The entire division had a Law placed on it, inside the divisions secondary laws were placed. Should you decide to go into a store, There are more Laws Enacted. No stealing, No ripping off others, no excess charges. In order to keep the division safe and moral, The laws can not be broken. "Seiya-sempai, what exactly have you brought me."

To Seiya's surprise, Shita had met up with him outside the captains office. Jakuren Shita, A tall man with long light brown hair tied back in a ponytail, a scar over his left eye and an odd reptilian claw over his left hand. "I need a favor from you." Seiya motioned toward the unconscious Isis. "I would ask you to take her in, teach her the true purpose of kido and as another favor... I need you to place a Law on her." Shita rubbed the back of his head. "I understand, As a personal favor to you Seiya-sempai i will accept this woman in my charge." He bowed. "Now then." Drawing his blade. "What Law, Shall i enact?"


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2010)

_"Remember my name, Shinigami," she growled, exhaustion in her voice. "R?n Ifrit. We will fight again."_

The faint echoing of the hollows name pierced the silence of a lone black world. Total darkness, blacker than night itself, those words seemed to give the place some kind of life.

_"R?n...Ifrit"_ 

A males voice spoke repeating the name over and over to himself. Opening his eyes, he found himself floating into eternity with no end insight. He was a long figure of light in a realm of darkness. "Remember my name..." The voice of the fire spewing hollow said again. 

_"R?n Ifrit...is that hollows name."_

_Kioshi_

_"I'll make sure to remember it."_

_Kioshi_

_"My first real fight with a strong hollow. She was nothing like the other fodder I've grown accustomed. I"ll make sure to remember your name, when we meet again."_

_Kioshi_

_"R?n...Ifrit!"_

_*KIOSHI!*_

Instantly the darkness he'd been floating in shattered as his eyes groggily opened up. He initially winced at the bright rays of sun that assualted his unsteadly opening eyes, but quickly adjusted. Slowly his eyes made out the image infront of him, a small bandage on the lft cheek, and bright black eyes with a cream colored skin tone.

"Fumiko...where are we?" Kioshi asked pushing himself to his elbows.

"Back in the hotel room. After our little battle with those hollow, I managed to get us both back to our rooms." She said examining him to see if everything was alright. "You've been sleep for 4 days, you had me worried their for a minute." She said letting out a hidden sigh of relief that she didn't know she was holding.

Kioshi observed the tap and banadges wrapped around his body. Obviously Fumiko's attempt at a patch job he guessed. He didn't have a shirt on, which he chalked up to Fumiko patching him up, but when he noticed what Fumiko was wearing and the position they were in, that he then began to freak out. Fumiko wore nothing, but a velvet tank top which showed off all of her body and low cut shorts that just barely reached her kneecaps. Though to top it all off...she was also straddling his waist.

"U-Uhhh...Fumiko..." Kioshi stuttered as his face turned redder and redder. Fumiko obviously oblivious to the rather...akward position they were in simply turned her head back around greeting her partner with a smile. 

"Yea, what's up?" 

_"What's up? Is that suppose to be a trick question? She can't be this oblivious..can she?"_ He thought as he tried to bring their very  peculiar position to her attention. "Fumiko do you not see something wrong with this picture?" He asked. The young woman looked around the room, back to Kioshi, to herself, and even looked down and around the bed.

"Nope not at all. Are you sure your alright? You're redder than the Ragnarok off of FFVIII." So he was right in his guess that she did indeed see nothing wrong in how she was straddling his waist. _"I had no idea Fumiko was soically inept about anything."_ He said sighing causing the woman in question to raise her eyebrow in confusion.

"Well I thought you would have noticed, but I can't breathe well with you sitting on me the way you are." The look on Fumiko's face turned from confusion to pissed off in a matter of seconds.

"So I take it your calling me fat!?" She accused staring at Kioshi with stone cold eyes.

_"This won't end well...." _


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2010)

5th division-

"Is everything in order?" Seiya asked. "Yes, The law and Punishment have been added. She is no longer able to use her Zanpakto's shikai without my authorization." Seiya nodded. "But what is the punishment?" Shita looked at his senior captain. "Seiya, it would be best you not meddle in the affairs of this woman for a while." Seiya's eyes widened slightly. "What kind of punishment did you place on her?" "Disobeying this law results in the return of all damage given out." Seiya sighed. "Harsh i see..." 

"I am taking her in as a favor to you Seiya-sempai. You are my senior and my previous captain, I hold much respect for you. But i will not allow this woman to do as she pleases. She will follow the rules, she will learn respect for her fellow shinigami. I will make sure of it, Believe me. I will keep her under my watch and i will not let her go unaccompanied for too long." Seiya nodded. "She needs it, Please, Teach her." Shita nodded, Seiya bowed in returned and left the division in a quick shunpo.

"Well then, When you awake Isis. You will be a member of the fifth division. Do not think you will be able to do what you like, We are not the 11th, We have rules. We have respect for fellow shinigami. And we punish those who don't know how to have and do the same." He looked down at the unconscious woman, then picked her up and began to walk back to his office. "You better thank me for this Seiya... I'm risking my men's well being for this woman."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> 5th division-
> 
> "Is everything in order?" Seiya asked. "Yes, The law and Punishment have been added. She is no longer able to use her Zanpakto's shikai without my authorization." Seiya nodded. "But what is the punishment?" Shita looked at his senior captain. "Seiya, it would be best you not meddle in the affairs of this woman for a while." Seiya's eyes widened slightly. "What kind of punishment did you place on her?" "Disobeying this law results in the return of all damage given out." Seiya sighed. "Harsh i see..."
> 
> ...



When Isis awoke, it was to find herself lying on a red fabriced couch. She sat up slowly, gingerly testing her Reiatsu. To her surprise, her body felt completely clean. Even the smallest hooks Kingdom of Nightmares used to make her go wild were gone.

"Heheh," she chuckled sitting up confidently. With a smile, she looked down at the Zanpakutō lying next to her. "You can't push my around anymore," her smile widened. "No more fear." She poked it brazenly, then jolted her hand back as his reiatsu struck out at her. For a few moments it flickered around her hand, before burning away.

"Ugh," she shook her head, "How does one Zanpaktuō exhibit so much hate, so much desire for suffering, against all the thoughts of its owner? Why is it me who has this?"

"Truths are little understood," a voice entered the room. "But as long as you stand here, that violence will not be tolerated."

Isis immediately went down into a bowing posture at the sight of the white haori. A Captain was speaking to her. What was going on?

"Isis Neith, you are now a member of the Gotei Thirteen's Fifth Division. Should you release that Zanpakutō inside these grounds, punishment will be enacted. Remember that."

"I have no plans to release that monster for the rest of my life," Isis stated from her bow. "Thank you for your acceptance, Captain Shita."

He nodded slightly, and Isis stood, bowed once more, and left the room.

"Ah! You're the new member, right?" A voice called out to Isis as she blinked in the light of Fifth Division. It had a vastly different atmosphere to Eleventh's. More...orderly. She looked at the source of the voice, and spotted a Vice-Captain's badge.

"Y...yes," she stood at attention. "I am Isis Neith, Vice-Captain."

"Ah don't worry about that," the man strode right up to her, placing a hand on her head and ruffling her hair, "Call me Zaishi, I tell everyone that."

"Ri...right," Isis nodded. She was still feeling strange, the pull of her weapon no longer on her soul. She was so much lighter without it.

"Anyway, your bag has already been put in your new room, so I'm just going to show you where it is. You'll have a neighbour, but she's very nice so I'm sure you won't mind."

"Right," Isis nodded. This was Fifth Division. Calmer, not as aggressive. She would be okay with another person. She didn't have to worry about her sword acting up either.

"And here it is," Zaishi swept his arm out to show the building. "The womens' dormitories."

Isis stepped through the doorway, and felt something. A strange, subtle Reiatsu mixture had changed. It was all around the division, but in here it was subtlety different. Why was that?

She turned around to look at Zaishi, who was stepping through the doorway. A moment later a golden web appeared around him, and he was forcibly blasted back out of it. Isis gasped and ran out after him.

"Right," Zaishi stuck a hand up in the air, waving it a little. "Men aren't allowed to enter the womens' dormitories. Forgot about that one."

With Isis's help, he sat up, rubbing his head. "I should warn you now," he told her, "The Captain has a power which makes 'Laws', within this Division. Break one, and you receive 'Punishment'. Most of them are common sense, so you should be okay. There's a book in everyone's room outlining what they are, you should probably read that."

_So that's it,_ Isis thought to herself, _there's a law preventing the use of Shikai. Is it just on me, or is it on the Division? Well, that doesn't matter. It's keeping him under control. That's good, so good I'm happy._

"Huh?" Zaishi looked up, noticing the smile on Isis's face. "What? Laughing at my getting hurt are you?"

"No no," Isis stepped back, widening her eyes and holding her hands out in front of her.

"Grrr, you," Zaishi pounced, quickly putting her in a headlock and delivering one of his famous noogies. 

"Ack," Isis struggled somewhere between cursing and laughing. The Vice-Captain's light-heartedness was infectious and relaxing. She felt better about being int his division already.

"Okay you go and make some new friends," he let her go and pushed her towards the building. "If you have any problems, just come find me. And welcome to Fifth Division."

With that, Zaishi wandered off to find something else to do. As for Isis, she sucked in her breath and entered the building. Time to make some new friends.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2010)

Gersemi and V?li were chattering happily as R?n devoured another Gillian. She was frustrated enough with having that shark Gillian alongside them, but for it to be winning V?li over so easily concerned her. It was powerful. Powerful enough to kill her if she dropped her guard. And she didn't trust it.

For Gersemi, the worry did not exist. She had interesting people now. She had been bored, lazily wandering the sandy waves of Hueco Mundo. Now she had entertainment. She was happy.

The three were a band wandering the desert now. Gillian packs were easily crushed by their overlapping powers, and self aware Gillians by themselves could never defeat three. It was only packs led by a self aware, or multiple self awares, that caused them trouble.

They wouldn't go near Adjuchas. That the panther before was slaughtered was luck and providence. Pushing that was suicide.

Gersemi didn't like entering the Menos Forest though. Her power was in controlling sand, she was, in actuality, without it quite a weak Hollow, not that she would ever admit it. So every time R?n attempted to go there to feast further, Gersemi held back, leading to V?li staying behind as well.

And that left R?n wandering the halls of the Menos Forest alone. Her flames caught unaware Gillian, and devoured them whole. Smaller Hollow were extinguished just by her offshoots. And the selfawares? They were challenges she lived for.

Still, fighting like this, she was going to attract attention she couldn't handle.

Stronger presences lurked just beyond her senses.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2010)

Kyohei reached for the picture, but he was annoying Morgana. "Ahhhhh nuh!" Morgana said and then she exploded.

The release of all that reiryoku helped to evapourate the picture into nothingness.

The other Morgana's sighed, "You really should not have pissed her off." They said to Kyohei.

"That ones the one with the temper." They responded.

Meanwhile the other Morgana was still waiting for Ryan to find her, but he never came.
"Where is that guy, I hope he isn't knocking boots with some slut." Morgana frowned.

She sensed that number2 had dispersed so summoned her again at her side.

"Arg, so boring." Primo said.

"Indeed." number 2 said. 

"Lets check the perimeter of for Ryan."

"Good idea."

And the two Morgana's split up. It was then a while later that number two suddenly blacked out and woke up in a room tied to a chair.

"Hmm, this is new." She said when the grogginess wore off.

--------------

Serp had returned to the second division, wide eyes and open mouths followed him. But his captain only said.
"So your back. Get back to training." 

Serp said nothing and continued to train, but from the corner of his eyes, he could see Gorhky watching him and waiting. When that time came Serp would be ready but for now he would do as he was told and carry out missions until his time came and then, he would bare his fangs.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 11, 2010)

Kyohei was blown into a tree thanks to the exploding Morgana clone. The teen rubbed the back of his head as he popped out of the leaves. His had a few cuts and bruises, but they were nothing serious. "Fuck,fuck! That really hurt, goddammit!" Kyohei landed in his fight with swirling rage after noticing his picture had disappeared. "You bitch!......Your lucky I have ninety-nine more of those or I might have to kill you. Fortunately for you though I'll just kick your ass!"   The boy cracked his knuckles as he walked closer to Morgana.

"Prepare to get your ass handed to yo-" Kyohei's words were put to a halt after seeing a man with black sunglasses and a scar on his left eye, appear in front of him. Kyohei's shocked eyes locked on to his. Even though he couldn't directly see his eyes, Kyohei could tell that there was something dark about this guy. 

"....Are you Kyohei Marufuji?" The man questioned with a mysterious expression. Hearing his own name caused the boy to finally snap out of it and glare back at him.

"Yeah, so what if I am?..Grrr.. I'm getting tired of all of you freaks.....getting in my way!!!" Kyohei's conclusion brought a fist closing in on the stranger. 

"Then.....you shall be recruited..." with those words spoken, the man quickly came with a chop before Kyohei's fist could connect. Kyohei's eyes widened in shock, realizing the amazing power of this man. Then soon Kyohei's collar before the boy could fall. Then in an instant, Kyohei vanished from their sight. 

.....Kyohei then appeared inside a room full of darkness, still unconscious from the blow. Just where was he?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2010)

Akira-

"U..urgh..." He slowly raised his head, everything was blurry, only vague shades of black and gray. He shook his head for a bit and tried to clear up his eyes, looking around once more he realized he was in a room, a dark room with only a beam of light focused down on him. "W..where the hell am i?" He blinked a bit more, looked down and saw a massive cut on his chest, his blood dripping to the floor. "W..what's going on!?" He shouts, trying to move, but his movement restricted by chains binding him to the chair. "WHAT'S GOING ON!! WHERE AM I!?"

A few minutes earlier-

"Nngh!" Akira coughed as Jack kicked him into a wall. "Now then, Are we finished here yet?" He had a massive sword slung over his shoulder. "N..never..." Akira coughed. "Your fist is pretty strong, but i'm tougher." Akira charged at him, throwing a punch. "Cut it out!" Jack kicked Akira's chest and sent him back into the wall. "I said be serious! If you wanna kill me come at me with all you got! You're not even trying!" Akira grit his teeth. "I'M TRYING AS HARD AS I CAN!" He charged again. "Then let me give you some incentive to try more!" SLASH! Jack cut downward, taking a hunk of Akira's shirt and skin with him. "U..urgh.." Akira dropped to the ground, gripping his chest. "Pff.... I don't even know why they're bringin you guys in . Ain't my business though, I just take my orders." THUD! he hit Akira with the handle of his blade and transformed it back into a skateboard.

"Yo, mitch, i need a lift." He smoke into a small radio. "10-4 on my way."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2010)

~ Soul Society ~ 

As James had said Marcus' storm off was just a personality quirk. It's not that he lost. It was the fact that he lost so badly to a Hollow. A Hollow for Caesar's sake. The very thing he was training to kill. If he was back in his time fighting alongside his men being nearly killed by the enemy would have made him a laughing stock. His pride beyond and physical injury was what was most hurt that day. It was in the Training Dojo that one of the Academy Instructors found him. "Marcus Bruticus?" the woman asks as she walks up. In mid motion Marcus stops his training as his glance cuts toward the woman. Realizing it was a teacher Marcus quickly sheaths his Zanpaktou and bows.  "Yes M'am, How can I help you?" He asks as he pulls himself form the bow.

"Oh, it's not how you can help me, it's actually the other way around." the woman says with a smile as she handed him a sheet of paper. "With your last scores off that exercise you have graduated the Academy, congratulations." She adds with a smile. Marcus looks at the paper, this is what he had wanted for the longest of times. And for that moment the pain of his pride vanishes. "You may join any Division you like, just go to that Division's Home Office and request to join, they'll have a test." she adds with a wave as she walks off. Marcus waves goodbye as she vanishes out the door. For the longest he wanted to join the Second, but the more he thought about it, how would they benefit from a old Soldier like he, the second obvious choice was the Third, they were the basic army and policing force. Eleventh was up their too, but Marcus had that gut feeling that he had a Kido based Zanpaktou and would be shunned when it did finally manifest. So the Third it was then.

- Third Division -

Marcus walks in and heads straight for the reception area. Seeing whom he thought was the proper person he walks up to them and introduces himself.  "My name is Marcus Claudius Bruticus a Division Recruit and I have come here to request to join the Third." are the words that flow out of his mouth as he gives a formal bow. 

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

Some time had passes since Reno had finished the cooking Gillian. For a retaining Gillian it's seared flesh wasn't that bad, but he had let it cook too long. The big question was should he go back to the human world and find that meat bag? Or stay here and continue his quest to get stronger. As Reno mulled the options over in his head a pack of Gillian in the distance started to roar. Reno's instincts kicked in on high, it was obvious now, going back to the human world would have to wait. He needed to get stronger. And when he did he would take his revenge, that female Shinigami Fumiko will be slain by his hands, he would make sure of that. So with a battle cry of his own Reno charges toward that pack of screaming Gillian, in his smaller form he was quicker then his lumbering brothers and he was on them quickly. A Cero rips from Reno's open maw as he formally says hi!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 24, 2010)

*Takagi, Michihiro *

Michihiro sighed. He stood by the door, tapping his feet and humming a song he had heard on the radio played by some new DJ. He didn’t remember the name, but he had the beat memorized. Takagi’s eyes narrowed as more steam poured out of the bathroom door. He could hear music and someone singing to the music. His sister. Well she wasn’t his sister yet. He considered her for the most part a freeloader. Takagi secretly hoped that his mother wouldn’t marry the strange new man who she had fallen in love with.

Michihiro looked at his watch and frowned. One of his acquaintances (Michihiro doesn’t have friends ) at Karakura High and informed him that the average human female takes about an hour to take a shower. The one in the shower had taken about two hours and thirty minutes. Michihiro had considered knocking down the door, but he was a gentleman and that would make his momma angry. The last he had knocked down a door was when he heard, ahem, noises coming from his momma’s room. Turned out that it were only his mom and the stranger having relationships. Michihiro had to fix a door and live with the images which had been burned into his brain. 

Michihiro knocked on the door. “Tamiyo-san, are you finished-“Before Michihiro could finish his words, the steam erupted from the room as the door slammed into him. Tamiyo walked out of the bathroom, wearing nothing but a bathrobe tied loosely around her body. Michihiro chose to focus on her red hair, instead of her, gracious curves. “Onii-san, I told you can call me Onee-san. I’m your big sister now. It’s only fair.” She said voice low and sultry. Michihiro tried to enter the free bathroom, but he was blocked by Tamiyo. She folded her arms so that her chest lifted, so Michihiro had an even better look.

He continued to hum. 

Tamiyo then gave him an unexpected hug. “Its okay, Michihiro. All the girls tell me you’re uncomfortable with woman, except momma.” She said calmly, looking into his eyes, until Michihiro chose to look other places. “But you don’t have to consider me a woman. I’m your sister… You’ll be living with me anyway… We can explore each other… It’s only fair.” Tamiyo then let out a low growl and tackled Michihiro to the ground, sliding her legs, and making some rather, strange noises. 

God help me, Michihiro thought.

Then the low dragging of footsteps could be heard. Tamiyo jerked her head backward. She wasn’t so confident anymore. “Dad’s coming!” She shrieked and jumped up. Her robes didn’t follow. Instead they fell over Michihiro’s eyes. Out of the gap in the seam, he could see the Stranger and his jaw coming down. Then Tamiyo cover her chest with her arms. “I’m so sorry, dad. I didn’t know what to do! Michihiro just came into the shower and started grunting and stuff. I DIDN’T KNOW WHAT TO DO, SO PLEASE BEAT MICHIHIROOOOOOOO!” 

“There, there, Tamiyo. I’ll be sure to beat Michihiro, extra good. Now come give daddy a hug.”

“Dad, I don’t have any clothes on.”

“Oh yeah, almost forgot.” The Stranger said, rubbing the back of his head sheepishly. He was in his pajamas and had tea in his left hand. “Well, honey, go to your sister’s room and put on some clothes, for your papa, will you?” Stranger asked. Tamiyo didn’t say anything, but she ran off quickly, leaving only Stranger and Michihiro. Awkward. 

Stranger bent on his knees so that he could look down directly at Michihiro. He removed the towel and tossed it into the bathroom. “Oi, Michihiro-san!” He said, grinning, flashing off his shiny teeth. Stranger was a dentist. That was why Michihiro had originally thought his mother liked Stranger because he could help them get free dental. But Michihiro’s momma wasn’t a gold-digger. She was better then that. A good woman. And Stranger knew that. 

“I was getting some tea for your mom and me-“He started, but Michihiro stood up. He towered over Stranger and maintained a blank expression on his face. “She lied, Kuniaki-sama.” He stated simply. Kuniaki maintained that same too healthy grin. “I know. And please call me Otou-san.” Michihiro didn’t protest. He merely listened, for it would make momma happy. “Tamiyo got that from her mother. Well her looks, not her personality. Tamiyo’s mom was a strong woman. One who reminds me much of your mother. Anyway, Tamiyo has a habit of doing such things. I wasn’t surprised that she pulled the same thing on you Michihiro-san…” Kuniaki appeared to fade off for a second, smile vanishing only for seconds. Then he smiled again and rubbed his head. “Well look at that. Your mother is probably wondering why I haven’t brought back that tea. Until next time, Michihiro-san, oi!!!!!” He said, taking off running, twice as fast as Tamiyo.

Stranger had apparently ran track at Karakura High.

Michihiro shook his head. The guys at school were going to have a lot of fun with this once he told them. He still had to take that shower though. And when he started the water, Michihiro sighed. 

Cold, once again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "If you know anything about Third Division, you should know this is official business," she turned her head back to look at Toshiro. "Please refrain from mentioning it until public reports have been released by Third Division."
> 
> With Shunpo, she disappeared through the window and back out into the city, to continue on her mission. She would have liked to have said goodbye to Ryan, he wasn't a bad kid, but relationships fostered between Shinigami and humans never worked.
> 
> She muffled her Reiatsu and disappeared inside the city once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Joutei base-

All the humans had been gathered, well all those with powers. A few escaped, such as Ryan and Kyohei. But they were soon apprehended and everyone, attached to a chair with some odd sort of materiel. Sat in a room, in a line, a single beam of light shined down on them. They looked around, they noticed each other. Mira was next to Akira, Ryan was next to Kyohei who was next to Moragana, who was next to Mira. They all muttered at each other. Trying to remember how they got where they were.

"SHUT UP!" Twenty figures stood over the humans, they were illuminated by a second light. "Who they hell are you!" Ryan shouts at them. "We're the Joutei!" A short woman with purple hair shouts back. "I'm the leader! Melisa! Now i want all you kids to be quiet and listen to me!" She cleared her throat. "WHY THE HELL SHOULD WE LISTEN TO YOU!?" Ryan shouts. "Guh.. I hate the ballsy ones." she rubbed the bridge of her nose. "Right, shut the fuck up or i'll blow your head off. sound better?" A massively muscular and tan man slammed his fists together and then sent a purple fist exploding into the ground next to ryan, leaving a fist shaped hole.

"We've gathered you dweebs of society for a reason. So sit tight and listen, we might get a bad rap, but that's just our horrible PR department." She looked over at Jack who merely shrugged. "Not my job, i just talk to the other guys." Melisa sighed again. "We've got a problem and we need help. Our mission is noble, i don't care what anyone else says. We want to make the world safe from hollows and to help out people like us. People who've attained a special power." She transformed her arm in order to show them what she was talking about.

"In three days, there is going to be an attack on Karakura. It'll be worse then the one that destroyed your school, do you understand? They plan to blow up the Karakura square." She transformed her hand back. "The people doing this are Rogue shinigami who want don't care about destroying our town or our lives as long as it means they get further to their goal. We want to stop them. But we need more people and considering you guys just showed up with a bunch of new powers, you are the ones we picked. There's still one more to snag though..." She noted that Mitchel and Mamamo had already gone out to get him.

Takagi, Michihiro. "Now then, All you guys have to do is join us, we'll train you and in three days, We'll make you into lean mean hollow killin machines." She smirked. "Just an fyi up ahead. Refusal of this offer is not allowed. See Trash man for further information on this subject." she pointed over to a kid who could be no older then eight. His arm suddenly becoming a massive slobbering mouth. "Any Objections? no, good." she nodded. "How about we just start the training then?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2010)

The words begun flicking switches in Ryan's head the moment he heard them.

Huge attack on humans, bigger than before. Other humans with power, violent, but fueled by the desire to protect? Who had warned him to avoid them? A Shinigami. But he trusted Liana, she was a Shinigami and had saved his life. He trusted Toshiro, he was his friend.

Rogue Shinigami killing people needed to be stopped. The more force to oppose them the better.

And the power to kill Hollows outright? That was the swaying point in his confusion. He needed that. He needed that so he could protect people and live a life beyond the normal. It was what he had desired most the moment he realised he was different. Even before that realisation, he had wanted to be more than he was.

These Joutei were vicious though. But why pass up the chance to gain strength?

Use them.

Use their desire to gain strong members, and work with his fellows to form a tight-knit group within the Joutei itself. As a team, they would eventually have the strength to break away, if the Joutei set a foot wrong.

Otherwise, more power, more dead Hollow, more lives saved.

"Sign me up,", Ryan's personality had slipped over into 'black' again. He had been feeling like he was teetering between the two lately, perhaps exposure to these powered humans had finally done it for him. "If it's slaying Hollow and protecting people, you never had to ask. I'm in." His 'white' side was in perfect agreement with 'black'. Save people. Kill Hollow.

He looked about to hear the thoughts of the others.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

3rd division- Aikan's Office

Marcus was set in the Captains office by himself. He'd been sitting there for hours waiting on the captain to enter the office so he could put in his application in person. he was begging to wonder if the captain would ever show up and honestly, she herself didn't feel much like being there. But soon, in walked a tall beauty. She was incredibly tall, over six feet, she was thin as well and covered in colorful garments. "Greetings, I heard you're lookin to join the third." She ran the back of her hand down Marcus's cheek. "Good quality, i like that." She gave him a wink, or possibly a blink. It was hard to tell considering she had an eye-patch over her right eye.

"If you wanna join this division, you gotta pass a test for me... a little entrance exam." She smirked. "I've got a list here, I want you to find the items on it." She handed over the list and Marcus simply nodded, Aikan motioned for him to leave and so he did. As he walked out he looked down at the list and began to read it.




> 1. A white Drink.
> 2. A special Black Powder.
> 3. A limb from a creature that walks on four legs.
> 4. A symbol of peace.
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2010)

Melted rock was beautiful to Rán. It was a symbol of her power, that her flames could consume whatever she desired. It still took far more effort than was smart to use to make it, but she had been fighting in the same location for a while now. The longer she fought, the more her flames burned into the rock down here, and the Reishi of the area twisted easier to her desires.

As long as they kept coming, Rán could continue devouring, and strengthening her position.

Gillian were massive batteries of Reishi, designed to absorb as much as possible as quickly as possible to serve the catalyst of evolution to Adjuchas.

This gave them one property unique to them and them alone. Near limitless stamina. Gillian of equal strength could battle for days. Providing they did not, as Rán enjoyed doing, use all of their strength for every little task.

Rán burned at full force. The sooner she was evolved, the better. So she snapped and snarled and devoured and built a nest of fire, deep in the Menos Forest. And the luring Reishi turned her small patch of territory into an antlion nest for Gillian and Hollow alike.

The Adjuchas had yet to notice her.

She still had time to feed.

And no Gillian could possibly dethrone her.

Could they?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

Tatsuo grinned a little bit, and laughed out loud, “You're mine Shinigami! There's no way for you to win!” The serpentine Hollow laughed out loud, and charged forward into the hole to see how much damage the Shinigami had received from his attack.

“How amusing..” Tatsuo scanned the area of the building, and found that the inside suffered quite a bit of damage as well, the dust clouding the area easily revealing that fact. Tatsuo looked around, searching for his prey that had arrived earlier claiming to be able to defeat him.

Toshiro slowly rose from the rubble that buried him, coughing slightly as his vision came back to him. He looked around, and saw Tatsuo looking around the building, waiting for a movement to be made, “Damn that bastard, making a fool out of me.” Toshiro growled under his breath.

Toshiro picked up a piece of the wall he busted into, and picked it up, then with a swift kick he sent it flying at Tatsuo.

“Hmm?!” Tatsuo blinked, then noticed a flying chunk of the wall of the building coming at him. The chunk hit him hard, and knocked him out of the building, and onto the ground below. Toshiro quickly followed suit, jumping out of the building, and coming down at Tatsuo, surprising the Hollow, and Toshiro made a quick slash with his Zanpaktou, slicing into Tatsuo's scale like skin, and this time succeeding in making a small cut. 

Tatsuo however couldn't be deterred so easily, and with a quick flash of movement, he grabbed Toshiro, and threw him aside, causing him to skid across the ground. Tatsuo jumped up, and made a quick charge at Toshiro, pulling his arm back, and then throwing his curved fist out at Toshiro. Toshiro managed to jump up, and quickly exerting his Reiatsu to maximum, he was able to just barely counter the punch with his Zanpaktou.

“Ho, you're more powerful than I thought,” Tatsuo chuckled a little bit, “It s-s-seems you were holding back earlier, but I have to wonder though, how long can you maintain that level of Reiatsu?”

Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly, '_Damn it he's right, at this rate I will only be able to maintain this level of Reiatsu for a little over ten minutes, and that's probably being too hopeful, I'd only give it six at the most._'

Toshiro growled, and charged at Tatsuo, swinging his Zanpaktou with all his might, however the Hollow easily blocked the strike with his hard flesh, but Toshiro grabbed his arm, flipping himself up into the air, shocking the Hollow a little bit. Toshiro held out his hand, “Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man. Truth and temperance, strike but slightly your claw upon this wall which feigns ignorance of sin. Hadou #33, Soukatsui!” Toshiro shouted out, a blue fire bursting forth from his hand, and slamming into Tatsuo, surprising the Hollow, and knocking him back into a nearby building on the lower floor.

Toshiro landed on the ground, and sighed a little bit, lowering his Reiatsu to it's normal level, and began to walk forward, “All in a day's work, now time to end this little fight so I can get onto more important work.”

Toshiro managed to get halfway to the building, before Tatsuo burst out from it, “Did you think that attack was enough to stop me?!” Tatsuo roared, slamming into a surprised Toshiro, and causing them to both fly across the air, landing on the ground with a hard thud.

Toshiro managed to stumble onto his feet first, battered and bruised, and slightly exhausted, but still able to continue his fight.

Tatsuo rose second, and grinned a little bit, “Fufufu, looking a little tired are we, Shinigami?” Tatsuo rang out with a bite to his voice that it did not contain earlier.

Toshiro growled a little bit, even though he put all his might into the Soukatsui, had used the incantation with his Reiatsu pumped to the maximum, Tatsuo only had a small burn mark where the attack impacted him, '_Impossible, how the hell could an attack at my maximum do so little damage? This guy isn't a Menos level Hollow yet, he's only extremely close to it!_'

Tatsuo grinned a little bit, “You don't get it do you? The look on your face says it all, '_How could an attack at my maximum inflict such little damage? He's only extremely close to a Menos level Hollow!' _Is what you're thinking, isn't it? Let me explain something to ya,” Tatsuo shot a toothy grin at Toshiro, “I am only one Hollow away from becoming a Menos Grande! I'm not like any other Hollow you've fought before! Fuhahahahaha!”

Toshiro's eyes widened at the news, now he understood exactly why Tatsuo's power had been so incredible throughout the fight, Tatsuo only had one more Hollow to eat before finally becoming a Menos Grande.

'_Shit, how could I be so incredibly stupid?! I got too wrapped up in what was going on around me, I didn't even notice how powerful this guy was!' _Toshiro growled under his breath, cursing his mistake inside his head.

“So, ready to die yet, Shinigami?!” Tatsuo grinned, and charged towards Toshiro, flinging another strong punch at him, but Toshiro managed to pump his Reiatsu to maximum just in time to block the attack with his Zanpaktou, unfortunately this time it slid him backwards. Tatsuo rushed forward, and used another punch, but this time Toshiro dodged. Toshiro proceeded to slice horizontally from the left, but Tatsuo easily blocked the strike. Toshiro began to attack with a flurry of strikes, right, left, horizontal, vertical, however Tatsuo either managed to dodge or block all the strikes.

Tatsuo grinned a little bit, and secret a liquid from the glands in his mouth, “Try this on for size Shinigami!” Tatsuo shot the liquid out of his mouth like a spitting cobra, and Toshiro's eyes widened, just barely managing to dodge it. When the liquid hit the ground, it created a small hole in the concrete, and Toshiro narrowed his eyes.

“So you can secret a deadly acid that burns anything it touches?” Toshiro turned his attention back to the Serpentine Hollow, who returned a grin to him.

“Well of course, after all, I do happen to look like a serpent you know!” Tatsuo chuckled slightly at the comment, amused by his own power.

Toshiro charged forward at Tatsuo, once again with a barrage of slices at the Hollow, however every single slice failed as before, however Toshiro managed to connect with Tatsuo's chest with a slash, causing a very minor cut to form, and Tatsuo growled a little bit, grabbing Toshiro's Zanpaktou, and swinging him around, causing him to slam into, and be dragged through multiple buildings, then he flung him around, sending him crashing into a building in a busy intersection, and he grinned a little bit as all the onlookers turned to see exactly what just occurred, unaware that a fight had been going on between two spiritual beings up until this point since they had been fighting in the least busiest sections.

“Oh my gosh!” A woman screamed, “What's going on here?! I was walking, and the next thing I noticed an explosion occurred followed by a hole in the wall!”

“Someone call the cops, this must be another terrorist attack like the one at the school!” A man claimed, his eyes wide with terror.

Toshiro rose from the rubble once again, Reiatsu still flaring to Maximum, and he looked around in shock, multiple stood looking at the scene, all capable of receiving injuries, or very well being killed from the fight. Toshiro didn't have time to ponder long, as a very menacing looking Tatsuo was suddenly barring down on him, flinging a flurry of punches at Toshiro as he managed to just barely dodged them, however the last punch slammed into him, and knocked him backwards across the ground. Toshiro flipped himself upwards, and attempted to run in the opposite direction, only for Tatsuo to easily catch up to him, and pass him up, stopping right in front of him. 

Toshiro swung his Zanpaktou out, causing Tatsuo to have to block him, and he placed his arm on Tatsuo's arm, flinging himself upward, as he came down he placed his foot on Tatsuo's back, and then used the leverage to launch himself forward, away from Tatsuo, skidding to a stop a couple of feet away, he didn't have time to worry about risking the lives of a bunch of people right now, the situation called for a now or never maneuver, as Tatsuo suddenly became disoriented from Toshiro's latest move.

Toshiro looked across and found a metal chain nearby, attached to a store sign, holding it into the building. Quickly rushing over to the chain, he pulled it out of the socket with moderate difficulty, causing the sign to fall down, surprising even more onlookers. Toshiro hooked the chain onto his sword, increasing the length, and flinging his Zanpaktou outward, the chain wrapped around Tatsuo's body, surprising him.

“You.. you expect to contain me with this?!” Tatsuo narrowed his eyes at the Shinigami with an insulted look.

Toshiro smirked at Tatsuo, placing his hand on the edge of his Zanpaktou at the end of the hilt, “No, I expect you to roll over and die quietly. Flow through the core of truth, striking at the hearts of the wicked, Hadou #11, Tsuzuri Raiden!”

An electric current suddenly flowed out of the sword, slamming into Tatsuo and shocking the entire core of his body completely, “Guuah, what have you done?!” Tatsuo exclaimed with a ferocious yell, before the current finally overwhelmed him, causing Tatsuo to crash into the ground, smoke flowing from the Hollow's body as he appeared to be unconscious.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, exhausted and bruised, he just wanted to finish this so he could finally gather some needed rest.

Unfortunately for Toshiro, Tatsuo raised his head laughing hysterically, “Gotcha, I wasn't finished yet!” Toshiro's eyes widened with shock, “So long Shinigami!” Tatsuo's mouth opened wide, a burst of acid shooting forth from the dark crevice.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2010)

*Takagi, Michihiro*

Michihiro ate his breakfast silently, but his eyes scanned everybody currently seated. Tamiyo was looking down at her plate and tapping her leg nervously. Emi, Tamiyo’s little sister, and Michihiro’s fellow classmate had her cell phone out texting. She hadn’t touched her soup, tea, or beans. Meanwhile, Kuniaki had that big idiotic grin on his face and was rambling on about his job. Michihiro could hear him perfectly fine, but he chose to ignore the constant buzz coming out his mouth. Kuniaki liked to talk a lot. Meanwhile, Michihiro’s mother or as she was known by many in Karakura Town, Takagi Tomoko danced around the kitchen, getting everybody’s lunch ready. After Michihiro finished eating, he picked up his lunch sack in hand and gave his mother a kiss on the cheek. 

He then turned to the others and said, “Bye.” He started to walk, but suddenly he felt a hand on his shoulder. Kuniaki. How the heck was he so fast? Kuniaki still had that grin on his face and spun around to face Michihiro, who towered over him. “Aren’t you forgetting someone Michihiro-san~” He sung. Michihiro lifted an eyebrow. “Who exactly?” Kuniaki then spun and grabbed his two daughters. “My two daughters and your beautiful sisters of course!” Kuniaki’s arms were over both girls, so he didn’t see the embarrassment and scowl on their faces.

Michihiro sighed. He was hoping that Kuniaki wouldn’t remember. “I forgot, sorry, Kuniaki, I mean Otou-san.” He walked over to grab Tamiyo and Emi’s hands. Tamiyo started to bat her eyelashes, but she turned away when Kuniaki came back in front of them.

He held too paper sacks filled with lunch and passed them to the two sisters. They stuck them in their backpacks, just as Michihiro had done the same. “Now I’m leaving it up to you, Michihiro to get your sisters to school safely and avoid any rapists, perverts, or young men that I don’t trust.” Kuniaki told Michihiro. “Because I know that you would never take advantage of your two beautiful sisters Michihiro, RIGHT?” Kuniaki said loudly. He then looked at the watch. “Oh look at the time. I have to get to work!”

He pushed Michihiro, Emi, and Tamiyo out the door and flashed Michihiro a thumbs up and shut the door. Michihiro let out a sigh and looked at Emi who was now playing on her DS. Meanwhile, Tamiyo’s hand was tightly clenched around his ass. 

“Damnit…”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

on a suburban building-

"Poor kid, Almost feel sorry for him." Mitchal sighs, watching as his target is given a freakin paper sack lunch... man, what a shame... "Sniff...Sniff..." He looks over at Mamamo. "Oi, you cryin? I thought Ninja's had no emotions..." He sighed. "I... I WANT A SACK LUNCH!! MICHTCHAL!!! MAKE ME A SAKE LUNCH!!!" He shouts. "OI! BE QUIET WE'RE TRYING TO SNEAK UP ON THESE GUYS!" "BUT YOU'RE YELLING TOO~~" She cried. "CUT IT OUT!!! I KNW I'M YELLING!!!! SO IT'S FINE IF I YELL!!" 

Elsewhere in the Human world-

Akuma was trying to get some sleep, he'd escaped from Kento one too many times to be happy. "Damn it... where the hell did Akira go!?" He grumbled, He was supposed to be right back... "Damn it! i shouldn't have left him! i should have stayed with him! DAMN IT!!!" He shouts and slams his fist into a building, cause the wall to crack. "FUCK!!! NOW I HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT!" He grabbed his head and sighed. "Ok, calm the fuck down." He opened up his phone. "There's a large hollow signature... maybe that's just screwing up your senses.... though, i've never been great with sensing.... FUCK IT IMMA KILL THE HOLLOW ANYWAY!"

Hueco mundo-

"Ohohoho! it feels good to fight after so long!" He stretched, him and his cw had just finished off a group of Menos, the fights had been long, but he felt refreshed after consuming his pray. "Joryuko, Little butterfly thing... other thing... LET'S CONTINUE IN HUNT FOR FOOD!" Akuryu chuckled.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2010)

_Fumiko_

After her and Kioshi's little...mishap Fumiko thought it would be best if they had some time apart. Really she was just using it as an excuse to get out and tour Tokyo. It's not every day that you get to come to such a vibrant and busy city. Not to mention Tokyo should have some of the best electronic and gaming stores, which she was gunning for.

_"Think it's about time I get a new game for my Psp."_ She thought looking down at her Psp as a man's voice saying "Get ready for the next battle!" grew louder while she turned up the volume of her Psp. Unlucky for her these very busy streets brought forth obvious loud noises and here she was without her headphones. Many people crowded the rather small sidewalks of the city, but still there seemed to be enough room for her to comfortable walk at her own place.

Neon lights and signs made the streets light seem like nothing, but filler space as the city glowed with different shades of vibrant colors. This city was a true metropolis. The scene was enough to not only dazzle Fumiko (this being her first time in a large city), but also keep her attention away from her Psp if only for a few precious moments.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rWX4lEJ3Lc[/YOUTUBE]




"Jinpachi...there was once a time I would have consider you to be one of the hardest bosses in Tekken. Now, you’re just an overgrown pussy." She said turning the system off after her characters victory. That was her last game so now it was time to buy a new one. As luck would have it a game store promptly titled "GameSpoot" was just three stores from where she was. Not wasting any time she began to pick up her pace. Casually passing by and slightly bumping some people.

"Excuse me! Young lady!" A gruff voice called out. Fumiko snapped her head to side to see a man waving her down. Cautiously she approached the small stand the man had set up. All kind of decorative knick knacks and paintings were cluttered on his small table space. "Yes?" Fumiko asked on her guard, never know when somebody could be pulling some kind of trick.

"Don't worry young one I’m not here to hurt you. I just called you over to see if there's anything here that might catch your eye" He explained. She gave the man an odd stare, but decided to look at his wares just to be nice. Looking over the small assortment of things he has nothing really stood out, but..."This painting". Off to the right by was a small painting of a woman who Fumiko had never seen in her life.

But there was something about the woman that seemed so frightenly familiar about the woman. She couldn't put her finger on it, but the feeling was like...back when you were a kid and your parents finally trusted you enough to let you stay at home by yourself. Well not exactly that feeling, but none the less something similar. Fumiko picked up the painting by the white frame it was in to get a better look.



Fumiko was so loss in thought that she didn't hear the approaching footsteps behind her. 

"Pretty picture...huh?" The soft voice said breaking Fumiko out of thought. She turned to lock eyes with the very same person that was in the picture except her wear was black instead of red. Her hazel eyes stayed lock on the woman who had just come before her. _“I know her from somewhere...think Fumiko think!”_ The red heard beauty cocked her eyebrow up in a questioning gaze. Fumiko hadn’t realized it, but she’d been staring at the woman for a couple of minutes. “I’m sorry is there something on my face?” The red head asked pulling out her pocket mirror checking her face for any foreign blemishes 

As the woman checked her face Fumiko noticed a small tattoo of an eagle on her neck. That’s when the woman’s identity was no longer a secret to her.

“You! I know who you are!” Fumiko said in shock as the answer finally hit her. The red haired woman gave a small smile having been recognized. “You’re that woman who was in the disgusting video with the whips and leather and the dude. You weren’t the only there was a bunch of other woman too. What was it called? Bo-boo-no, it was Rump shak-“She was abruptly cut off by the woman covering her mouth and dashing off into a nearby store. “Okay look your right. I may or may not have been in that video it was a troubled time for me and I needed the money.” She explained uncovering Fumiko’s mouth.

“So you admit you were-“Her words were quickly muffled again. “Look…I’ll admit it if you stop blurting it out okay?” A gentle nod and the woman moved her hand away while apologizing in the process. “So what store are we in…?” Fumiko wondered as her eyes began roaming. “Gamespoot” “The woman simply said having started to look over the different appliances for games and what not. “You play games? I wouldn’t take you as the type to waste your time on such a thing.”

The woman simply smiled as she picked up a Psp box from under the nearby tray. She tried not to show it, but as the woman gazed at the box Fumiko could see that her eyes had slowly begun to water. “How rude of me, I’ve dragged you off into this store and I haven’t even told you my name.” The woman gently extended her hand out to Fumiko’s for a handshake. 

“I’m Chiyoko, but just call me Chiyo for short.” Fumiko returned the gesture shaking Chiyoko’s hand. The firm grip she gave showed just how sincere her introduction was. Though before Fumiko could introduce herself back Chiyoko spoke. “For dragging in here buy anything you want on me.” Introducing herself was just an afterthought as those words left Chiyoko’s mouth.

She would soon regret that offer.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

Tatsuo raised his head, a smirk on his face, ?Gotcha! I wasn't finished yet!? Toshiro's eyes widened a little, ?So long, Shinigami!? Tatsuo's mouth opened wide, and a shot of acid burst forth from the dark crevice. Toshiro rolled to the side, to his unfortunate though, a part of the shot managed to nick him right on his arm.

?Ow! Fuck! Shit!? Toshiro jumped up onto his feet, holding his arm as the burning increased to a new height of pain he had never experienced before. Removing his hand from his arm, Toshiro noticed a large burn mark on his arm now, which could have been mistaken for what humans called a third degree burn.

?Gehehehe, it did that much damage with only a little spit? Imagine what would have happened if the whole thing hit you.? Tatsuo spat out, his eyes stalking the Shinigami as he moved closer to him, having regained his footing after surprising Toshiro.

Toshiro jumped backwards a little bit, and thrust his Zanpaktou out once more, attempting to wrap Tatsuo in the chain again, however Tatsuo caught the chains, and with a simple pull, managed to send Toshiro flying towards him. Toshiro had other ideas in mind though, and without warning, jammed his sword into the ground, stopping his flight a few inches away from Tatsuo. Toshiro unwrapped the chain from his Zanpaktou quickly, and jumped back as one of Tatsuo's strong punches crashed into the ground. Toshiro charged forward, making a quick slash which cut through the Hollow's skin, however Tatsuo merely raised his arm back, and sent out another punch at Toshiro.

Toshiro attempted to block with his sword, however the punch easily sent him flying backwards, and he smashed into a window pane, knocking the glass out of it. Toshiro jumped back up, however Tatsuo had already moved into position, causing Toshiro's eyes to widen. Using all the speed he could muster, Toshiro attempted to cover some distance between them, but Tatsuo kept up with his speed relatively easily. Toshiro went to make a slash, but Tatsuo's punch connected before he could even make contact, sending him flying back into yet another building.

This time, Toshiro stopped himself by implanting his sword into the building, and placing his feet on the wall just in time to stop from crashing into it. Tatsuo however had another idea in mind, and appearing behind Toshiro easily, he punched Toshiro into the building, and a grin formed on his face. Toshiro flipped back out of the rubble, and charged back at Tatsuo, however each slash he made only seemed to bounce off Tatsuo's skin.

Toshiro jumped back, his mouth agape, ?What the hell is going on here? None of my attacks are working on him? My Reiatsu is at full power though, I can still hold it for another minute.? Toshiro spoke in an exasperated tone.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

> A blue burst of flame short forth from Toshiro's open palm, and slammed into Tatsuo, however Tatsuo managed to use both his hands to block the attack, only skidding backwards slightly.


 
?Damn.. it..? Toshiro muttered, his Reiatsu and consciousness failing him, the only thing he heard before falling unconscious was a deep voice, ?Hey! You're not gonna go dying on me yet, are ya you bastard?!? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?You dumbass.. it took you long enough..? With those words, Toshiro collapsed into the land of unconsciousness.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2010)

*Takagi, Michihiro*

Michihiro was halfway to school when things started to go wrong. Emi wasn’t that much of problem. She didn’t speak to Michihiro, usually, and generally stayed out of his way. Tamiyo so far had proven Michihiro’s assessment that all women (except his momma ) were crazy. “So are you up for another late night shower, Michihiroooo” Tamiyo asked, yawning and stretching so that Michihiro could get a full look at her chest. Then we should lower her arms, it bounced. Michihiro’s eyes darted to them, like a snake to a rat. This didn’t go past Tamiyo. “Oh you like them~” She chirped. She then pressed her finger to the top of her school uniform and slowly started to unbutton it. “Well if you want a better look-“

Michihiro suddenly stopped and held a hand to Tamiyo’s mouth. He turned to Tamiyo and Emi and asked, “Did you guys hear anything?” Both of them shook their heads, but Michihiro frowned. He looked around. There were a lot of buildings in this part of town, a good number of them ruined. However, one caught his eye. He stared at for a while before he started to walk again. Tamiyo frowned as well. She had buttoned her shirt and asked, “What’s wrong, Michhiro?”

“Nothing…”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

Masajiro panted slightly, standing a few feet away from Kuroi, and Kuroi looked over to him, his stinger implanted in the ground. Masajiro was visibly becoming exhausted, but Kuroi had no intention of letting up on the small Hollow, intent on devouring him in order to become even stronger.

?Gufufufu, give up already, there's nowhere to run, and there's no possibly way for you to defeat me.? Kuroi laughed, and started to rush at Masajiro.

Masajiro jumped into the air as high as he could, and then turned his body, pointing it directly at the land in an arrowhead shape, and which point he started to speed swiftly towards Kuroi, surprising him. Masajiro slammed into the scorpion Hollow, plowing him into the ground. Masajiro then proceeded to rip as far as he could into Kuroi's flesh with his claws, causing the burning sensation to increase ten-fold, and Kuroi growled a little bit. Masajiro jumped off Kuroi's back as his tail slammed into it, attempting to knock Masajiro off, and landed on the ground behind Kuroi. Masajiro charged in at the Hollow, but Kuroi thwacked him away with one of the pincers, sending him crashing across the desert sand.

Kuroi ran forward with all his speed as Masajiro flipped back onto his feet, and gripped Masajiro with one of his pincers. Attempting to clamp down hard enough to smash the small Hollow, Masajiro managed to hold the pincers apart long enough for him to slip out of it, and then he propelled himself up into the air off one of them. Masajiro brought his claws back, and then used the force of his fall to slice through the pincer that Kuroi gripped him with, cutting all the way through it, and making the pincer fall off of Kuroi's body, landing in the sand with a thud. Kuroi gasped, and howled in agony. Using the distraction, Masajiro managed to work his way around Kuroi's legs, and cut through the bottom flesh again, this time digging in incredibly deep, causing the scorpion like Hollow to fall over in pain.

Masajiro jumped back, and panted a little bit, a smirk on his face, ?That's it, this is over, there's no way he could stand up after that much damage.?

Masajiro began to walk towards Kuroi, intent on cutting him apart and eating him, however the next he knew, Masajiro felt a stinging pain in his back. As he turned around, he noticed a huge stinger sticking in his back, and his eyes widened a little bit.

?W..hat..?? Masajiro gasped a little bit, and turned to look at Kuroi, only to see his tail extending straight towards him.

Kuroi laughed, ?Foolish little Hollow, you didn't think you would defeat me so easily, did you??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

Kuroi roared, and charged forward as Masajiro, using his pincer to attempt to attack the small Hollow, however Masajiro simply dodged the attacks, and flipped himself up into the air over Kuroi, then coming down, he clawed into the Hollow's back, however Kuroi gripped him with his pincer, and flung him around, slamming Masajiro into the ground multiple times. Kuroi then flung him away, causing him to slam into the ground with a thud. Kuroi charged at Masajiro, and attempted to grasp him with his pincer, however he stopped too far ahead, allowing Masajiro to jump upward, clawing deep into his body, and causing a massive wound that would kill any Hollow around his level of strength.

Masajiro rolled out from underneath Kuroi as the Hollow fell to the ground, and Kuroi coughed a little bit, appearing to gag slightly, Masajiro with a triumphant grin on his face.

?I did it! I won! I beat my first really strong opponent!? Masajiro laughed a little bit, and slowly began to stagger his way towards the scorpion Hollow.

Kuroi gasped slightly, unable to believe that this was happening, ?Damn... you... brat... I won't... forget this...?

Masajiro grinned a little bit, and as he got closer to Kuroi, he smirked at him, ?Don't worry, you won't be able to.? Masajiro managed to cut the Hollow up into small pieces, and slowly began to eat them one by one. Then he turned his attention toward the worm, and began to stagger over to it, and he slowly cut the worm into pieces, beginning to chomp down onto the worm as well.

As he turned attention to the left, he noticed a huge shape slowly beginning to emerge in the distance. Even from the distance the shape was at, he could tell that a Menos Grande was coming his way. Unfortunately for Masajiro, he didn't have the energy to run, and he simply planted down onto the ground with a sigh, ?I hope that's Big Daddy.. otherwise I'm a dead man.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul Society~

Marcus watched as William’s new body guard drew his weapon form his sheath.  “You sure you want to do this?” he asks as they start to circle one another. The man said nothing, just nodding his head as he pulled his weapon up defensively.  “Fine, your funeral then.” Marcus replies as the man runs in with a battle cry. To Marcus’ surprise the man was terrible slow and sluggish for his rather nimble appearance. Just barely moving his body he easily evades the blows that were being rained down on him. The body guard also seemed very short tempered as he begins to show signs of anger and frustration. Marcus grinned at the man, which seemed to make him even madder, if only he knew what Marcus was planning to do. Maybe just maybe he would have stopped and left then. But he didn’t know and he didn’t give up either. The cold steel blurs around Marcus as he evades and sidesteps, positioning the man into the perfect position for William to watch with great detail what was about to transpire. 

As Marcus gets the body guard where he wants him he inexplicitly stops his assault. Marcus wandered if his opponent had figured out what he was doing. But with a, “Stay still and fight you coward.” Marcus’ question was answered. After making the statement the man starts his assault again. But with the first swing thrown Marcus catches the man by his weapon wrist. Then with a roll of his own wrist he breaks the man’s arm and pulls it out to the side as he spins the man in place so that he is facing his employer.  “I wasn’t being a coward you twit. EGO sum condita an exempoator vestrum.” Marcus says with a bit of anger as he pulls the mans arm to his back touching the tip of his own Zanpaktou to the flesh of his lower back. It may seem funny, but in fits of rage Marcus returns to his native tongue. But that is neither here nor there I suppose.  The body guard seizes with pain as he is synched up into a strangle hold. William starts to move as he hears the ’pop’ of the flesh as the sword enters the body of his body guard. 

Macus’ eyes snap up and catches William’s gaze.  “Vos mos vigilo, oh you will watch.” Marcus says with a bite. With a steady push the blade slides into the man’s body cutting through vital organs and the like, like a hot knife though butter. The man coughs in pain as blood began to freely flow from his mouth. With a scream the blade protrudes through the man’s chest as the hand guard touches the man’s back. Pulling up and back Marcus pulls himself to the man’s left ear.  “How’s it feel to die for a man that doesn’t even respect you enough to try and help?” he asks as the dying man’s eyes roll into the back of his head. Then with a toss Marcus rids himself of his burden. Pulling that list from his inner pocket he walks up to and slams it on the desk.  “Anymore surprises, or are you going to make good on what is rightfully mine.” Marcus asks William. With a shaky hand the black market don picks the list up and begins to read.

Later~

Marcus walks down the street of the Rukongai. He is heading to a more friendly place and a truly old friend. He is back up in the 70th district by the time he reaches the place he was looking for. The Royal Mile Pub, although their wasn’t anything royal about it. As Marcus walks in he is greeted warmly by the owner, “Ah welcome back Marcus mah lad, whit will ye have?” Kenneth says with a booming voice.  “Something hard Ken, if you please.” Marcus replies as he sits at a stool and rubs his head. “Aye, one double mead comin’ up, can I also interest ye in th’ hoose special, haggis?” Kenneth grins as he turns to pour up the double mead. But as he turns to give the drink to his friend he notices the rather sour look about his face. “Ye been comin’ round these parts fur years, ’n I never seen ye like this befur. Whit th’ matter lad?” The big man asks as he sets the booze on the bar. 

 “I’m up for Squad assessment and the Captain of the Squad I put in for has a unique test, kind of a scavenger hunt, and the items are about as vague as a truthful politician.” Marcus replies as he hands the list over. Kenneth grins as he looks over the list. Looking up to the sack that Marcus had on his shoulder, “I think thit I can help ye ah bit oan this wee list hur.” the big man says as he begins to walk off. “Also I have ah few suggestions fur this vague list.” he adds as he turns the corner and heads to the back of the bar. 

Hueco Mundo~

The bodies of charred Gillian fall to the ground. As Reno himself focuses on the one he had in his coils.  With a hiss his forked tongue hangs to the side as his lower jaws detaches. Then in a rather grotesque motion he begins to swallow the Gillian whole. The process is surprisingly quick thanks to his shape shifting ability allowing him to absorb the giant creature though his scales as well with teeny tiny mouths. After devouring the large Gillian he turns his attention toward the charred remains of the rest of the pack, seems as if even the one that was blown in half by the Cero was smoldering ash.  I couldn’t be helped, he knew he had over done it with the fire. So shifting shape to that of a whale he swallows the charred husk whole as he sinks beneath the sands. Once submerged he reforms himself as the large snake and begins to burrow/ swim toward some high level Reiatsu. 

But as he is upon it, he feels a familiar sensation, it was the meat bag that served him. He could recognize that  grotesque Rieatsu anywhere. It was bleeding into Hueco Mundo pulling at his sense glands. With a low hiss he surfaces and resumes his humanoid form. With a snap of his fingers he tears a hole into the dimensional fabric ripping a hole to the human world. Adjusting the hat he had given himself he starts to walk toward the gapping hole as he lowered his Reiatsu to that of a normal Hollow, there was no need to alert the Soul Society to his presence just yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Damn.. it..? Toshiro muttered, his Reiatsu and consciousness failing him, the only thing he heard before falling unconscious was a deep voice, ?Hey! You're not gonna go dying on me yet, are ya you bastard?!? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?You dumbass.. it took you long enough..? With those words, Toshiro collapsed into the land of unconsciousness.



   Akuma-

  ?Tch, always gotta clean up your messes.? Akuma cracks his neck and raises his massive club. ?Yo, Names Akuma.? He looked over at Tatsuo. ?Grah! Get out of my way you bastard!!!? The serpentine reptilian thing punched forward with two fists. ?Oi, It?s polite.? Akuma swung his club and slammed into the hollows fists. ?To introduce yourself to your killer.? He smirked. ?Damn it!? He?s pushing me back!? The hollow growled with anger as the spikes of Akuma?s club pushed his fist back. ?Don?t fuck with me.? He growled and threw the hollows arms back. ?Strike one for the guests, Home team gains the advantage.? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]
A beautiful orchestra that plays music to sooth the soul and heal the body. [/YOUTUBE]




   Tatsuo growls and raises his leg to stomp down on Akuma. ?You annoying pest!!!? he shouts. ?I prefer?? Akuma?s body begins to release his black spirit energy. ?DEMON!? He laughs and begins to push the Hollows foot back as it crashes down on him and cracks the pavement. ?Hehehe? Haven?t had this much fun in a while?? His metal eyepatch begins to glow, inside his corrupted soul begins to feed on his love of battle.. the eyepatch works overtime to correct the behavior. 

  ?Nnnnnnggggrrrraaa!!!!!? Akuma unleashes a blast of spirit as he throws the hollow off him. ?Damn it! What?s this power!?? ?BWAHAAHAHAHAHA!!!? Akuma chuckles and leaps into the air. ?Come on then!? He swings and slams his club into the hollows chest sending it rolling backward. Akuma charges across the air and follows it. ?Come on! You want a meal then work for it!? He smirked. ?DIE YOU BASTARD!!!? The hollow opens its mouth and fires a spray of its acidic spit.

  Akuma merely leaps higher into the air. ?There?s an entire 360 degrees I can avoid you! IDIOT!? His spirit pumps out more and more, the spikes on his club begin to reach their full glow. ?GAHAHAHA!! COME ON!? Akuma leaps forward and swings his club into the beast, sending it rolling further and further. He unleashes a barrage of hits, a crack across the jaw, a smack into his back and a downward hit to the back of the head. ?Grruah!! YOU BLASTED SHINIGAMI? Tatsuo throws a chunk of building at him; Akima simply falls down onto a rooftop. ?Come on, try harder. This is annoying.?

  Tatsuo growled and opened his mouth again, this time a large field of acid spit rained down on Akuma. ?Hahahaha! HOW IS IT YOU BASTARD!? MELT AWAY!? BOOOOM!!!! ?Ohohoh? almost.? Akuma grinned, before the rain hit him the final spike began to glow and his power exploded. ?It was a good try, but not enough effort. I appreciate your business in Karakura, now please leave.?


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 29, 2010)

*Petruchio*

"Whew...another busy day..",Petruchio said as he locked up his pastry shop.Placing his jacket on he walked down the street heading for his home at a brisk pace.Petruchio waved at the few locals he knew that had visited his shop frequently,since his arrival he had become a well liked person in the community.

*"Grrr....tasty smelling human!"*,growled a snake like hollow that slithered it's way in front of Petruchio towering over him by a whopping 5 feet(Petruchio is 6'1),hissing at Petruchio it lunged for him mouth open.

"Hm!",Petruchio smirked as he leaped back evading the lunge,"You truly are an imbecille for attacking me with that foolish attempt!",the hollow didn't think anything of Petruchio at first that was until he saw how easily he evaded the attack and then came to realize a bow materializing in his hands.*"...a quincy.."*,he hissed.

"Hehe,buona notte...growl",Petruchio said laughingly as he shot 5 consecutive arrows until they formed a bright golden lion that soon was the height of the hollow itself.The hollow was still shocked it's prey was truly it's hunter and was devoured by the lion.After continuing his walk his bow now gone he smiled as he arrived home at his manor and went off to ready him some dinner and relax after a nice hot shower.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2010)

Hogo groaned a little bit, the third class of the day had started, and already he was bored out of his mind. Why couldn't the day just go by faster? Hogo looked out the window, pretending not to pay attention to the class, but really he was able to pay attention to class, while not directly looking at the teacher explaining the process. Right now he was in math class, which was teaching him entry level algebra for high school. The usual stuff was proceeding, and although Hogo didn't consider himself a math wizard, his teacher definitely did.

Hogo looked over at Hirako, whom seemed to be busy conversing with Kero about something, probably related to the school incident, and he sighed a little bit. Eventually the bell for lunch rang, and Hogo grinned slightly, now he would finally be able to get a break from all this teaching, and get down to some conversation with his friends.

Most students were eager to get to lunch, but Hogo left with Kero and Hirako quietly. 

Hirako sighed a little bit, ?Aaah, I always hated that class, I'm no good at it.?

Kero snorted a little bit, ?You're better at that shit than I am, I couldn't do a math problem even if the answer hit me in the face.?

Hogo looked behind them, for some reason despite the fact that no one was there, he still had a rather uneasy feeling that someone kept watching him from the shadows. Hogo chalked it up to his paranoia mostly, and despite the pestering from his friends earlier, he managed to assure them it was nothing.

Soon they mad it out to the playgrounds, and the uneasy feeling around Hogo seemed to increase tenfold, this time it wasn't as if he was just being watched, it felt like something or someone was targeting him. Hogo looked around, making sure that anyone nearby might not notice him, and sneaking away from the group, he went to go look for whatever seemed to be spying on him.

----------------------------

?Hmm, seems like he's moving away from the group.? A rather tall man, with slicked back hair, gray eyes, and a vicious smile said to himself, having been watching Hogo the entire time. You didn't get off lightly bringing the cops into a gang situation, especially one quite as violent as the Slicing Shark Gang. The man was about 5'8? tall, just a tiny bit over Hogo's own height, and he started to follow Hogo.

?Sad, actually, to think someone so young would have a bounty placed on his head.? The man sighed a little bit, still following the young boy, and he pulled out a pistol, intending on waiting until Hogo moved far enough away that help wouldn't be able to reach him in time.

?Patience is a virtue, you can't be too careful in these situations, just a little further, and he'll have moved close enough to the rendezvous spot.? The man pulled out a radio similar to a walkie-talkie, and pushed a button. 


?This is Sujo, I have a mark on the target, he's nearing the escape point, I'll make the hit, and then dash for it, and we'll get out of here in one piece before the cops arrive.? 

A voice spoke over the phone, ?Roger that, I'll be waiting for you, don't screw this one up, or the boss will be pissed.? The radio clicked off, and Sujo sighed a little bit, this day was turning out to be quite a long one.

---------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]BUmrc4RadMI[/YOUTUBE]




Hogo continued to look around, unable to locate the person stalking him. He sighed a little bit, it wasn't as if it's the first time he's been targeted, there had been plenty of times in the past. Suddenly a flash of a pistol being cocked went through Hogo's head, and he realized that this time it was a hit and run situation. Hogo immediately took off running, even if death didn't scare him, he didn't exactly plan on dying to a man carrying a gun.

Sujo's eyes widened, ?Damn it, did he get onto me somehow?!? Sujo rose his pistol in the air, pulled back on the trigger, and fired a shot. Hogo turned the corner just as the shot hit a pole nearby, ?Damn it all! I can't botch this job!? Sujo took off in a sprint, and turned around the pole. Catching sight of Hogo, he fired two more gunshots at the boy, but the boy proved to be more agile, easily jumping the 6 foot privacy fence around the school, causing the bullets to get lodged into the fence.

?Just who the fuck is this kid?! Damn it, the whole school's probably been alerted by now, I've gotta finish this fast.? Sujo busted through an opening in the fence, and caught sight of Hogo once more, firing two more shots, however Hogo easily ducked behind a car, causing the shots to slam into the car. Hogo breathed heavily, he could easily do something about this situation, such as drawing the man into a trap, and taking the gun away from, but he didn't know exactly how tall or strong the man shooting at him was, one wrong move and he would become dead meat.

Sujo growled a little bit, ?Damn it all, this brat is so troublesome!? Sujo stalked towards the car, careful with his steps, after all the brat may have been unarmed, but if he could clear a 6 foot privacy fence, there wasn't any room to make a mistake, the kid could easily manhandle him.

?Keep calm, patience is everything.? Hogo reminded himself under his breath, slowly moving around the car in the opposite direction, keeping himself as low as possible so the man couldn't see him easily.

Sujo growled a little bit, turned directly at the car, and started shooting bullets at it. Hogo ducked down low, letting the bullets pass through the car and the windows, miraculously managing to not get hit by any one of the bullets.

?Damn it kid, you're cornered, come out already!? Sujo growled in a gruff voice, the game was over, he wasn't playing around anymore, the brat either could come out, or he'd back far enough away from the car, and blow a hole in the gas tank.

Hogo slowly moved around the car, sneaking around the front of it now, the man still hadn't noticed him yet, he had once chance to make a move, and if he blew that chance, then his life was pretty much forfeit.

Hogo rose up then, charging forward from behind the man, grabbing him, and knocking the gun out of his hand, ?I don't want to hurt you, but I will if you continue to endanger the lives of the people around here with reckless shooting!?

Sujo growled a little bit, ?Damn it, kid, you think this is fun and games?!? Sujo slammed his head backwards into Hogo, causing him to let go due to surprise more than pain.

Sujo ran over to the pistol he held, and picked it up, pointing it at Hogo, ?I've got you now, just be a good boy and hold still, just one little bullet through your head, and this is all over.?

Hogo backed away slowly, knowing that his one ditch attempt at disarming
the man had failed, the situation now hopeless, all the man had to do was just pull the trigger, and his life would be ended.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2010)

Soul Society~

Marcus lugged his way back to the Third Division, over his left shoulder was a large bag full of the things he had collected. Over his right was the large leg bone of a cow, he sure hoped the he did well on this test. He by no means was a dumb person, but this list would give even the brightest person a run for their money. He was the overly simple type though, give him the target and he?d ask how many pieces you wanted it in. All in all though he thought it was a good day, he had only been gone several  hours and he had gotten the Captain a lot of things that, at least he felt, coincided with the list she had handed to him earlier. Although the many strange looks he received from the Squad members did kind of worry him. What was it, had they never seen a cow?s leg? As he closes in on the Captain?s Office he is caught and redirected to another room. 

It seemed as though he would be evaluated there. Upon reaching the room he is greeted by a vast open area with a single table in the center of the room. Pulling the large sack off his back, Kenneth had given it to him with luck, he walks up to the table. Pulling the list out he rummages though the bag, first up was a ?white? drink. So out of the bag comes a container of milk, a container of white spiced coffee and lastly a container that held a pre mixed White Russian. That last was with compliments from William, straight from the human realm. Second up was a ?special? black powder. Out came two containers of black gunpowder: smokeless and regular, behind it was some crushed obsidian and lastly some ash that the market man said had healing properties. The third thing on the list was limb from a creature that walked on four legs. Reaching to the side he pulls the cow leg up and places it on the table. Behind it came a dogs leg and a cats leg. 

Marcus admitted to himself this list was kind of on the strange side. But what ever. An order was an order. Number four was a symbol of peace. That was hopefully the easiest to pass. Out came a live dove in a cage, a cross, and an olive branch. Going on down the line number five was a white grain. So fumbling though the bag he pulls out a bag of white rice and a couple ears of white corn. Number six was a black liquid. From the bag Marcus produced black ink, black paint  and from the human world black eye liner. Marcus came to the last item on the list. And it no doubt gave him the greatest trouble. So out of the bags he pulls a covered pasta dish, eggs in a tube; eggs placed end on end in a tube for easy cutting;, a coupe egg rolls and caviar in a tube, again from the human word. With everything in place he rolls the bag up and takes a seat on the ground away from the table.   

Human World; Great Britain~

Reno walks out of the tear in the special fabric of time. He is quickly greeted by the annoyance of the human world. A sea of entrees not even worth his time anymore, unless that is he would happen upon on of the guardian spirits that the Soul Society placed in the human world to quell Hollow uprising. Popping his neck he sniffs at the air. There was no doubt about it that bag of meat that called him master was around here somewhere, but where? That is when Reno notices the delightful smell of a red soul, that meant a Shinigami was near. Casting the thought of his subordinate to the recesses of his mind he follows the delectable scent of the Shinigami he had detected. Little did he know that it and that bag of bones were a fate that were intertwined. Turning a corner he walks up behind the Shinigami. From around him a familiar face popped out. It was that pathetic bag of bones that Reno had used when he was but a normal Hollow. 

The man instantly recognized Reno even though he looked like a human. He somehow saw past the fancy cloths, the whit shin guards that partly covered polished black shoes. The black slacks and dress coat. He even saw past the cane and top hat. ?Master!? the man yells as he tries to break away from the Shinigami. Since he was discovered he reverted to a more Hollow looking creature. The pants became black tattered jeans. The top hat is traded for a traditional military style cap. In place of hands were dagger like claws. A Hollow hole can then be plainly seen between the flaps of his vest. A ghoulish mash adorned his face. The number 13 in roman numerals can be plainly seen as well as the many cracks. All this happens as the Shinigami turns to face this master. ?Move alon?? he starts to say. But he stops himself as he sees the beast before him. Pulling his Zanpaktou out he is quickly stopped as blood starts to pour from his mouth. Falling to his knees he stares up at his killer. 

 ?Sayonara.? Reno says as he warps his already bloodied claws around the Shinigami?s head. Then with one tug he pulls the man?s head form his shoulders.   ?Let me guess, he caught you corralling lost souls.? Reno bit as he turned to the meat bag. The man didn?t speak, he dust twisted his fingers together and nodded his head. There four about four seconds Reno wanted to just kill this man, but that would be two easy. Turning back he breaks the Zanpaktou in half after picking it up. He then stores that half within himself for later use. Then picking the soul up Reno monetarily shifts to a more suitable form and swallows the soul whole. Smacking happily he returns to his favorite humanoid were wolf form. With a snag he wraps his hands around his servant?s throat.  ?You?re coming with me. I have a job for you and a message to deliver,? he says as a tear opens up.

Stepping through Obadiah briefly sees the waste land that Reno calls home. But it?s a fleeting glance as they walk trough another ripple. Appearing in Tokyo they arrive in front of Gamespoot. Pointing a sickle claw outward he points out the young Shinigami in a Gigai.  ?I want you to keep an eye on that girl and her partner. Don?t let her know your spying on her though. ? With that order Reno walks over to a wall. One of his claws catches up in the black flame. In the building he etches: Don?t think I?ve forgotten Fumiko. Underneath he signs with a XIII the symbol that always adorns his mask. Then flaring his Reiatsu to catch her attention he vanished back into Hueco Mundo through a tear he creates. Stane dodges out of the way as his master disappears.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2010)

"Hello?" Isis called out as she made her way further into the dormitory. The shutters were all closed, making it impossible to see anything. She could tell there she was in a large communal section of the building though. "Anyone there?"

"Ah!" a voice called out a few steps behind her, "Don't move!"

Naturally, Isis, having already spent long enough in Eleventh to expect every voice behind her to be an upcoming attack, had already spun around and jumped back. She felt a pressure just above her heel, as if she'd stumbled into a rope.

"Quick turn it off!"

"I can't!"

The rope suddenly flailed around, wrapping itself around Isis and hoisting her up into the air. More than a little startled, Isis grabbed it and began chanting.

"NO! NOT HADOU!"

Of course, using Destructive Art Kidou inside of a building triggered a 'punishment', causing a large web of Kidou to activate, lashing out to catch all the perpetrators and bind them in place.

This in turn, set off the myriad Bakudou the six women currently in the building had been setting up, creating a chain reaction of Kidou that quickly began snapping all over the place. A crawling rope/ambush flare combo quickly shattered the bindings holding Isis, dropping her back to the ground. This time, she quickly drew her Zanpakutō and began slashing at the Kidou.

_"Wall!"_

A shining yellow sheet of Reishi formed next to her, blocking a very large crawling rope, causing it to rebound in the other direction like an angry snake. For a brief moment, Isis caught sight of a blonde haired woman with a series of reiatsu strings emerging from each finger.

Isis had preferred using Hadou to Bakudou, whenever she did indulge in Kidou. But if the Laws of the Captain were going to stop that, she'd have to learn quick. What was a good one she remembered?

_"Repulse!"_ Isis and the closest girl used the Kidou simultaneously, grabbing and pinning another, who was being rapidly swung through the air by one of the live Crawling Ropes, back to the ground. The blonde girl appeared in sight again and covered her in Ambush Flare, to prevent her being hoisted into the air again.

"Got the lights!" a voice called out. Moments later, the entire room was illuminated, and Isis got a full view of the chaos.

It was like a spider's web, stretching from wall to wall, floor to ceiling, in all directions.

And strewn across it were lounges, chairs, tables and some very tightly bound Shinigami.

"Oh man, oh man, oh man," the blonde woman shook her head, "How are we fixing this? We managed to counter bind a 'Punishment'."

"How long were we putting together that Kidou net?" another asked. "It ran out of control way too fast."

"Hi," a third waved at Isis, "are you the new girl? Welcome to Fifth Division."

"I take it this is the normal?" Isis remarked wryly, eyebrow raised.

"Besides the fact you broke one of the Captain's 'Laws'." The one who welcomed her shrugged. "But that certainly made this more interesting, didn't it?"

"You're all ridiculous," a new voice wafted through the room.

"Ah!" the women who could move quickly snapped to attention, "Third Seat, ma'am!" Isis reacted also, snapping to attention. She forgot her Zanpakutō was still held in her hand until the others stared at her. She blushed a little and sheathed it.

They couldn't hear the chant the Third Seat was making, but when she removed her hand from the web, it fizzled out, dropping everything back onto the floor. "You'll have to clean that up," she informed them. "Then show the new girl around."

"Right!" They all quickly set about putting the room back in order. Isis stared, nonplussed.

"I'm Alyssia, by the way," the blonde haired woman introduced herself, "Nice to meet you."

"Isis," she shook the offered hand.

At least from this entrance, she knew there was a type of chaos in this Division she could enjoy. She looked forward to what she would learn here.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 30, 2010)

"Damn where is it!" Kioshi's swearing could be heard as he was running down a street of houses. His head frantically swinging side to side, looking at each house as he went past. Another string of explicatives were let loose, as his dirty blond hair danced wildly around. Normally he would just carry his gigai to where he wanted to go and then enter from there, but not this time. His stormy grey eyes darting house to house, then back to a purple slip of paper, or a post-it-note as the humans called them.

"This person seriously needs to learn how to write..." Kioshi muttered to himself, rounding a block. Though it's not all that surprising, a hollow is still a hollow. His eyes glance at the darkening horizion, the sun dimming out its last rays. Making it quite difficult to see the house he was walking pass. Though the beast tried it beast to hid it's presence it was just to hungry for it own good.

_Earlier
1...2...3...4

Rhythmic chanting could be heard coming from the hotel room the two shinigami stayed in. Kioshi had set up a small training area in the back of the room. Now he was casually hitting a punching training on his CQC abilites. Though a zanpaktou is standard and consist of most of his power he still couldn't neglect his hakuda abilities as he was a member of the second division. 

Each punch that connect with the bag left a loud thud the sounded throughout the whole room and even the hall way in an echo. An ordinary punching bag would brust from these kind of blows, but this one was special. A very high and condense concentration of reiatsu surronded the punching bag. When Kioshi is able to brust the bag wide opening with a punch he woud then be able to punch through hollows...and maybe more with ease.

"I heard it takes years to break open this thing." Kioshi thought to himself. As spun for a roundhouse kick there was s rapid knock at the door. Seemed someone was in a rush.

"Who is it" Kioshi called out to no response.

"Who is it!" He yelled louder this time a small piece of purple paper was slid under the door accompanied by retreating footsteps. Picking up the note (what else could it be) from the ground Kioshi quietly read the note to himself.
End_

_Kioshi-
I'm too scared to talk to you up close, I've only gazed at you from far. 
Pls: Meet me at warehouse by the construction site. At 21:00. DON'T BE LATE​_
After reading the note over Kioshi looked up again, swinging his gaze across the houses. "This is going to take a while..." He stopped, dropping his shoulders in defeat, he walked over to a young woman setting on a bench. "Got to remember my manners" Kioshi thought as he turned to face the young woman sitting next to him. "Good afternoon to you miss" He bowed polietly, and the woman retorted with a smile and bow of her head. _"I'm sorry to bother you, but do you know where I can find this warehouse?"_ Kioshi asked pointing at the address on the purple post-it-note.

"Yes, you go north two blocks and then make a right at the intersection." She explained shifting the weight on her umbrella to free one of her hands. Kioshi gave a quick thanks and was about to set out on his way. "Excuse, young man. Could I ask you a question?" Kioshi stop giving her his full attention and telling her to continue.

"A dear friend of mind has just arrived in the city. She has short black hair and hazel eyes and goes by the name of Fumiko." Kioshi was quickly taken aback hearing his partners name. She's never mentioned to him about a dear friend from the human world? But he didn't sense anything from this woman and her eyes seemed to show a kind of yearning.

"Fumiko? Yea she's here me and her are buisness partners. She said she was going to some kind of gaming store." Kioshi explained and to the woman's gratitude. Another bow of respect and Kioshi left to track down the hollow that left him the note.

_Sometime later_

Before Kioshi stood a gaint and rickety old building, which was perfect if you asked him.  Cautiously Kioshi entered the warehouse taking slow baby steps keeping on full alert. The sound of dripping water, more than likely from the blown pipes, made this a perfect scene for a horror flick. "I'm sounding like Fumiko here!"

It was getting late as the moon was out giving off a eerily beautiful ray of light that come to the hole in the while landing in the middle of the where house like a spot light.

"I'm so glad you could come...Kioshi." A female's voice spoke out and revealed itself from the shadows. Unfortunatly she had to be beautiful and the light from the moon didn't make it any better, but she was a hollow. "Okay, let's get this over with hollow. Might as well drop the act." Kioshi said reaching for his sword only to find nothing there.

"Shit" Having just remembered that he left on the floor back at the hotel.

"Tee...he..hee" A demonic growl came from the girl as she tranformed taking the form of a bear with match mask to boot. The hole in her neck was easily visible through the moonlight. "Don't worry shinigami" the bear spoke in a deep growl "I didn't come alone. There're others that also want to feast on your flesh!" With a snape of it's fingers the sound of footsteps covered the warehouse. There were hollows peering through the hole, on the second and thrid floors, the rafters, and covering both exits.

_"....30 all together...damn they all must have been drawn here by that sudden spike in reiatsu I felt eariler, but that still doesn't explain these numbers."_

"DIE SHINIGAMI!"

_Fumiko_

Needless to say Chiyoko was regretting her decision. Over 50 games, a system, 2 controllers, and 10 memory cards...let's just say it was going to be beyond expensive. "Ah, Chiyo I love you so much. Feels like I've known you forever!" Fumiko said as they walked toward the counter to pay for the items.

"Is this all Miss?" The blue eye male cashier asked. _"Is this all?!"_ Chiyoko yelled in her mind _"Dude must be as blind as Sasuke."_ Fumiko simply said yes as the mountain of items began to be scanned for price. "You sure your okay with this Chiyo?" Fumiko asked haven't realized she may have went a just a _little_ bit over board. Chiyoko simply smiled reassuringly at her _"Don't worry about. You remind me of my daughter."_ She said staring at her.

She didn't know wether to take that as a compliment or not. _"Why thank y-"_ Her ecitement riddled face was soon replaced with a melancholy. "What's wrong?" Chiyoko asked seeing the drastic change in expression. "This may be really rude, but I have to run outside real quick to check something. I'll be right back I promise!" Before she could give a word of reponse Fumiko jetted out the store doors.

Rounded the corner of the building, but no one was there. _"I'm sure there was just a huge spike right here. It can't have disappeared that fast...could it?"_ Fumiko thought in disbelief until she turned her head. There etched or rather burned into the wall was a message.

_Dont think Ive forgotten Fumiko. _​_XIII_​
_"This message on the wall could only mean one thing..."_

Fumiko thought after good through all the possibilities. "Fred from soul society must have tracked me down to reap the benefits from our bet! If only FFXIII would have waited one more year to come out!" () Fumiko sighed going back to where Chiyoko was.

She met her just coming out of the store with the bags. 

"Everything alright?" She asked concerned. Fumiko simply dismissed it by saying someone had pranked called her cellphone. "Well now that we've got the games out of the way. How about karaoke?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

Three Days-

  Three days pass in the worlds of human, hollow and shinigami. The humans who were trapped with the Joutei forced to train under harsh conditions. But they were given power in return; it wasn?t too much from where they were. They could focus better, they were given battle experience an invaluable tool in the upcoming fights with the Hollow. Everything seemed like it was going perfect on their half of the world. Elsewhere however, two shinigami brood over their recent loss, they hang around in a dim apartment waiting for the time to strike back.

  ?Do you want me to heal that for you?? Toshiro asks, Akuma simply ignores him and wraps his left arm in a bandage. ?I could-? ?Shut up, I?m a man damn it, I don?t need your help.? He grumbled. ?I.. I know, you?ve been pretty upset since we-? ?WE DIDN?T FUCKIN LOSE!? He shouts back. ?We were forced out of there by some fuckin kind of kido or magic or whatever you want to call it? bunch of damn freaks.? He grumbled and finished with his arm. ?Bad enough I lost a chunk of my leg to that hollow, fuckin kid had to go and bite my damn arm.? He grumbled again and slowly stood up. 

  ?It was nice of Kento to give us some food and these special bandages though.? Toshiro smiled, he still was wary of Kento, but he did help out when they needed it. ?That guys not to be trusted.? Akuma held his hand over his metal eyepatch. ?Damn thing itches.? He picked up his club and let out a sigh. ?Where do you plan to go in that kind of condition?? Toshiro asked. ?My eyes actin up, probably a hollow or something nearby. I?m going to go check it.? Toshiro follows behind as Akuma leaves the house, The area he is called to? Karakura square!

  At the gathering place of Karakura square, humans who had not been abducted by the joutei were here to celebrate Karakura reaching into a new millennium; they put up a large screen on one of the bigger buildings, just like in Tokyo and New York. The people all wanted to come and see it. Even shops brought their carts out for the special event, everyone would gather here, together. Food, friends and even games were being played, it was a wonderful event. ?Heh, It?s nice to be out here and not be on guard duty.? Shino smirked over at his partner Josei.  ?Yeah, I guess.? She took a sip of her coffee and looked around. It was night and the stars brightly lit up the sky.

  The children all had smiles on their faces and seemed to be enjoying every minute of the event. ?It?s good to cut back every now and then.? She sighed and leaned against the wall more. ?Oh, it?s rare to see you so laid back.? Shino smirked. ?Shut up, why don?t you go play some games or something.? ?Eh!? I?m not a child Josei-san.? She just shook her head. ?I take that as an insult.? 

  ?I heard you shot a kid the other day? Figured it would be best if you did something to relax.? Josei commented. ?Sigh? maybe?? He looked up and noticed Hogo over by a food cart. ?Ah? OI! HOGO-KUN!?  He shouts and waves at the kid, Hogo looks over and notices the cop who saved him the other day. ?Ah?? He waved at him, Shino smiled back. ?Good kid.? He chuckled. ?Pff.. Hanging out with freshmen are we?? Shino shot Josei a look. ?It?s rude to make fun of people Josei-san.?

  Everyone seemed to be enjoying their time. The cops were a little more laid back; everyone was eating and carrying along. It seemed to be the evening was going perfectly. But, the Joutei remained on the prowl, they were keeping in touch with walkie?s and ear pieces, some on buildings, some on the ground and some inside buildings. ?Find anything yet?? Melisa asks. ?All clear.? Everyone responds. ?Damn it?? she grumbles, she knows this is the spot, she KNOWS it has to be the spot. They tested it on the highschool so?



*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46tS09yBc9I[/YOUTUBE]





  ?DAMN IT!? She leaps from her position on a rooftop. ?Why didn?t we consider it!? she growls. ?What is it?? Aika asks. ?There?s a high chance of two other targets! We didn?t even consider them because this is TOO perfect a target! I want everyone to split up! Newbies and Mitchal, stay at Karakura square. Everyone else, We?re going to the Karakura Mall and the main Subway station! There?s a chance they could attack there too! Damn it!? Her feet transformed and she sped off. It was getting close to nine o?clock, if they were going to attack. It would be soon, she knew it and couldn?t stand letting it happen.

    They rush away, The Joutei split up and head for their targets, the clock is counting down. They don?t know when the attack will happen, it hasn?t come yet, that?s all they know and if it does come, what will happen to all of them. Akuma and Toshiro don?t even notice the Joutei as they head to the town. They come in their gigais and take a look around, Akuma grabs a few bits of dango and Toshiro is yelled at as he walks away and is forced to pay for the food. The see Shino and wave, the countdown continues, they think all is fine. 

  As they enter, a barrier begins to go up around the square. ?What the hell!?? Eveyone who can perceive spirits is looking around, the regular humans are blissfully unaware. ?Damn it? what the hell is going on!?? Akuma looks around, something opens in the top of the barrier, Shinigami in black suits begin to pour in. ?What?s going on Akuma!?? Shino shouts. ?Fuck If I know.? He took out his soul candy and quickly popped one. ?Eh!?!?!? Don?t leave me alone~? He shouts, it was lucky for them Josei had gone to the bathroom? Toshiro soon followed Akuma, fighting all out was too dangerous, the place was crowded with people. 

  Inside the buildings, Ryan, Kyohei and Akira were fighting off the Shinigami. On top, the others were taking care of it. Multiple morgana?s pissed off over the Primera being captured and forced to fight as the men charged her. The Reapers expected this attack; they knew someone would try to stop them this time. Because of that, they were willing to risk their men?s lives. What did it matter? They had many, many more should they need them. 

  Outside, the cannon is prepared. They have a special barrier over them and they begin to take aim at the square. ?Sir, We?re at 50% ? A massive man with a scar over his eye nods. ?We?ve been doing a lot to this thing over the months, It better do better then blow up a single building this time.? He complained. ?Ohohohoh! Do you doubt my design!?? Another man in a suit arrived, one side of his head was shaved while the other was spiked. ?You promised more the last time, the boss is impatient you know.? The man just chuckled again. ?I?m the greatest mind to exist in soul society or beyond! Do not doubt my design!?  The scan man scoffed. ?That?s far from the truth. Let?s just hope it does better this time.?

  ?Sir! Cannon at 75%... Current report from inside the barrier, thirteen men are down.? ?Tch, who cares. Just make sure the cannon fires and that the barrier is down before it hits.? ?Sir! The barrier squad is working on the chant now, by the time the blast reaches it, the barrier will be down.? He nods and accepts the man?s response. ?98%!? A smirk grows across the doctor and the scar mans faces. ?100% Initiating cannon launch!?

  The energy gathers at the front of the cannon, it grows and swells gathering reishi and all other sorts of excess spirit along with the spirit being pumped into it from the team. The ball condenses slowly as well, until it?s no bigger then a baseball. ?Oi! You said it was stronger!? What the hell is that! It?s much smaller then last time!? The scar man shouts. ?Don?t worry? Big things, little packages!? He chuckled, ?FIRE!? The doctor shouts and so, the orb of spirit flies off at blinding speed.
  To slow it down, The ball slowly reaches the wall. It?s inches, ten, nine, eight? slowly it moves forward, seven.. six? ever slowly it moves and moves? five? their time is nearly up? four? the people inside continue to smile, the humans and shinigami continue to fight? three.. Akuma?s club sends a man flying away? two? the ball is about to hit the shield? but the men finish the chant, it falls away? once more, the ball speeds through the town. Now, everyone watches, the large monitor is unveiled, a roar of applause and as it reaches the climax?. The orb hits the screen dead center.

  Things slow down again, in an instant the ball expands, there is no force from the blast yet, people haven?t even registered the monitor was cracked and yet, a wave of spirit rushes outward soon followed is the red energy that makes up the ball. It forms slowly from the monitor outward and outward, as it moves forward, the monitor shatters, the building begins to crumble and the street begins to rise up. Humans, carts, cars? everything begins to burn up into nothingness?. The explosion engulfs the square, stopping just short of where the barrier was set up and it stands there, still standing for a few moments before shooting upward into the air and vanishing?. 

  The reapers look on and grin. ?I told you.? The doctor comments. ?Sorry, my bad.? The scar man sighs, a door opens beneath them and they vanish into the unknown. The Joutei look back? they see the pillar from their positions and drop to their knees? it was a trick? they waited for the stronger ones to leave? a dirt trick?.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 30, 2010)

Toshiro sighed as the green Reiatsu slowly emitting from his hands, connecting with Hogo's Reiatsu pool and beginning to heal the wounds that were inflicted from the explosion earlier. Hogo's lucky to have gotten away with the injuries he possessed, in fact Toshiro was convinced a miracle happened, technically speaking the kid should be dead right now, Toshiro shouldn't be healing him, he should be sending his tortured soul to Soul Society to be with his family. Toshiro remembered all to clear the events that occurred only moments earlier.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jun 30, 2010)

'How do I get myself into these things?' Mira thought to herself as she trained with one of the Joutei. Mira thought back to when it all started. 

**Flashback**

Mira was walking home from viola practice. She was trying to get home as soon as possible seeing as practice went a little bit later than usual. As she ran home, she bumped into someone. Mira turned around to apoligize, but the person was gone. She shrugged it off and made it home.

_A few days later....._

Mira was out getting herself dinner from the local convinenance store. Her aunt was working late tonight and Mira decided to skip the trouble of making dinner tonight.
"Yay! Instant Yakisoba for dinner," Mira said as she walked home. Mira smiled because soba was her favorite variety of noodles. She suddenly picked up the feeling that someone was following her. She turned around and saw no one there.
"Hmmm.....I must be a bit tired tonight," Mira said as she looked straight ahead. Suddenly she felt someone come up behind her and as she turned around the cloaked figure knocked her out.

*Present time*

Mira sighed as she got up.

'Then I woke up in a room and met the Joutei,' Mira thought and fired back with a counter attack. She knew she had to get stronger. As what was explained to her, in a few days an attack like what happened to the school will happen again. She didn't want thousands of innocent people to die.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKV6lx9crAs[/YOUTUBE]



Before O-

  Akuma and Toshiro were having fun, there was no hollow, but there were people they knew. It wasn?t so bad actually, being there? eating, wresting other people for the meat. Toshiro had to laugh a couple times as a dog stole one of Akuma?s kabobs and he chased after it shouting how he was going to blow the dog up. It was fun? Everyone was laughing, even Akuma at times? It was something he hadn?t felt in a while. He was a little?. Joyful to be there. Akuma looked up at the night sky, It was beautiful too. He smiled but then, the barrier began to rise. ?Shit!? 

  Shinigami begin to pour in, he pops his soul candy and gets to work. They are low levels, real worthless. He rips through them using his club, he has to be careful though, too many humans around. One small slip and he could cause a major incident. He kicks a man in the chest and sends him crashing through a window. The people look around, an old man screams at a teenager for breaking the window. They argue over whether or not he did it. 

  Akuma turns to see Toshiro in trouble, he charges forward and swings his club, and they get knocked away. ?Heh, Saved your ass again! And I?m fuckin injured!? He smirked at Toshiro. The fight was going good for him, they kept pouring in but that was fine. But then, Akuma?s head began to swell, there was a throbbing in his eye. What was this? What the hell was he feeling? That was when he heard it, Toshiro shouted something, He couldn?t hear him so he shouts back. ?What the hell are you-? But he saw it, a ball of energy.. ?THE SHIT IS THAT!?? He shouts.

  From there on, everything moves in slow motion. His body can?t seem to turn in time; he watches the ball crash into the monitor. He pumps out his reiatsu to max and stabs his club into the ground; that was his only option. The blast covers everything in a red light; he can?t see what?s going on. He can?t tell where anyone is and the whole mess is just getting worse. He can feel his skin burning, Damn it, it was eating through his spirit. 

  The blast destroys the square, Akuma pushes the rubbed off when the noise and light fades out. He can see a ring of destruction, they area they were in dropped down ten or twenty feet from the street, the rubble filled in most of the gap luckily. He could see Toshiro now, Shit, ?What happened to that cop?? He looked around, he couldn?t see him. Akuma dug out his club and rain for it. Where the hell was the cop? That guy? He helped out Toshiro?s friend once. He was a good guy, he didn?t deserve to get blown up like this damn it. 

  Akuma senses a faint pressure from below him. ?What the hell?? He picks up a chunk of rubble, a blast of pain surges through his left arm and he ignores it. He grabs another chunk and throws it. Toshiro can see how frantic Akuma is digging, he decides to try and help dig for survivors too. But Akuma, he keeps digging in his little area, he?s unearthed a good ten feet, but still, no the pressure was there! He was sure of it. He kept digging, he had too, something no, someone was down there. 

  He lifts up another chunk of rubble and, ?The hell?? There were, bugs? bugs covering the bottom of it. He looks down, there were more bugs? forming some kind of cocoon over something. Akuma throws his hand down into it, Wait? they weren?t normal bugs? the damn things? hollow maks!? On bugs!? What the hell was going on! He dug in deeper but POOOF!!! A black puff of smoke and all the bugs vanished, laying in the hole, it was Shino and his partner Josei. ?W?what the hell?!?? Akuma steps back, Did shino make the bugs!? Did his partner!? Did some hollow save them!? The hell was going on here!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Kenju (Jun 30, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*
(Flashback)

"Come on, is that all you muster? Put more energy into it!" a member of the Joutei taunted Kyohei, who had three suckers between his fingers. "I'm trying, jackass!" Kyohei barked as a mix of purple and pink reishi began enveloping around a sucker before it was thrown at the Joutei. The member managed to avoid it by slightly leaping to the left. The sucker that missed, melted through the wall, creating a hole a little bit larger than a marble. "Come on what happened to that thing you showed me last time. What's a matter? Momma's boy not feeling good?" the Joutei trainer mocked before he started laughing a little.

"Don't ever....SPEAK ABOUT HER!" Kyohei raged and so did the spiritual energy around the suckers. He angrily tossed one of the suckers at the member. "Hey, is this i-" before he could finish, the sucker created an explosion about the size of a average person. "I'm not finish yet you bastard!" Kyohei yelled before throwing two suckers which also exploded. ......"Now that's..what I'm talking about," a voice said inside of the dust and smoke.

Kyohei had an angry scowl on his face as he pulled out more suckers.

-Present-

"HUH!?" Kyohei awoke from his dream, underneath a pile of ruble. "Why the hell are these pieces of shit on me!?"   he yelled with a sucker between his lips. When the freshman looked around around he noticed a very small hole that shinned light into the darkness. The boy began concentrating, which sent his spiritual energy inside of the sucker in his mouth. Using careful aim, he spat the sucker through the hole and to the outside.

As the sucker came dropping down to the rubble it exploded, knocking away all of the rubble on that spot. When the smoke cleared, Kyohei could be seen walking out of it with a very unsatisfied expression. "Those bastards really hit us bad," Kyohei spoke as he looked at the scene before taking a sucker out of his pocket and putting it between is young lips. "And know I have to get stuck on motherfucking clean up duty!.......GODDAMMIT!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YK3G5AhE4Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Akuma looked over at Toshiro. "I don't need you to tell me that." He put his club down and sat down on a pile of rubble. "Fuck." He looked up at the sky, it was daylight now... when the attack happened, it was night... "They're probably working on the outer ring first. Heading in to the area's where there is most likely to be survivors. Then they'll clear the rubble and come find the dead." He sighed, he heard Toshiro mention losing his parents, tch... "Kid needs to toughen up. When i was his age i was homeless, dirt poor stealing to survive. no family, no friends, no money, Shop keeper blinded my eye as payment for some food i took." 

He stood up and helped Shino pull his partner out of the hole they were in. "Thanks." Shino held Josei over his shoulder. "You gonna be alright?" He asked. "I'll be fine, i managed to save her. That's all that matters." Akuma nodded, he wanted to ask how and then noticed how Shino looked down at his hand. "That was your power right?" Shino sighed. "I guess so, it came out of my hands and it protected us..." Akuma nodded. "Take care of that girl and watch over those kids." 

Kyohei was shouting something about clean up. "Don't worry about it kid, when Soul Society catches wind of this, they'll send in a sweeper crew. the whole place will look like new and everyone will have some other memory as to why their loved ones were lost. Everything returned attempting to correct the balance." He knew it wasn't a comfort, not to those who have lost it all. But, it was something if he had to say... it was something... 

Akira found himself somewhere around the outer edge of the major destruction. He brushed himself off and looked around, everyone was towards the center of the crater they were in. he wondered why he was so far away and sighed... everything was gone again... so much destruction and for what reason? The rogues wanted to attack soul society so they test how destructive their weapons are on the humans... They're horrible people... they needed to be dealt with... he looked down, his leg was pretty cut up... Damn...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

"SHINIGAMI!"

Ryan spun the metal pole around rapidly, catching a Zanpakutō and slamming it aside, bringing the other end to crash into one of the rogues faces

Kyohei had flipped one over, and Ryan slammed the pole into their chest, winding them. Using 'Light' to reinforce metal while his 'Dark' Persona was manifested gave him a new strength. In his training, it had been discovered balancing using 'Light' and 'Dark' at the same time created stronger reactions from each. Right now, Ryan's 'Dark' self using a 'Light' weapon was able to keep even with these Shinigami, pushing many back. The others were just as strong. The Joutei had done well with this batch.

But he wasn't ready, none of them were ready, for the magnitude, the sheer power, of the explosion. Ryan's hearing cut out first, replaced by only a dull buzz. Then the brightness forced his eyes closed, removing another sense. And then the shaking. The shaking was the worst. As he was thrown about, tumbled through the air like a ragdoll, there was no way to resist, no way to take even the tiniest sliver of control in this environment.

It was the most powerless Ryan had ever felt, and would leave a heavy mark for a long time.

When he finally recovered, he stood there, in the middle of all the destruction, unable to think. This was a nightmare. And he had been useless in every way.

Toshiro's words snapped at his state of being, and he held out a hand, lifting Hogo up.

"Come on," Ryan managed, his voice barely meaning anything, "let's get you out of here."

He should get Hogo away from the Joutei. They'd be too rough, cause too much damage. He'd have to drop him off somewhere. With Kento? No, no Shinigami should be involved.

With his master, the one who had trained him to fight and stand for himself, yes.

That was where Ryan would take the child.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ow_VtpKxms[/YOUTUBE]




Hiroyuki coughed. He was caught underneath some rubble from the explosion. The explosion. How did it happen? It just came out of nowhere. He wasn't sure if he would make it out of the rubble. He smiled gently.

"I guess I'll be seeing you very soon Michiru," Hiroyuki said softly. No one would probably find him or come for him. His family would probably be identifying his body in the morgue. As he closed his eyes he heard someone walking towards him.

'Is that you Michiru?' Hiroyuki wondered.

*Elsewhere.....*

Mira gazed at the destruction of the explosion. She walked along through it, hoping she wouldn't see anyone she knew who was dead. She was feeling a wide variety of emotion. She felt anger, sadness, fear, worry, etc.

"Oh my," Mira said softly as she walked. She then saw someone or what looked like someone underneath the rubble. She quickly walked over to the person.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDzBWu9dQ_w[/YOUTUBE]




'Please be alive whoever you are. Just please be alive,' Mira hoped to herself. Mira came to the person and pushed some of the rubble off of them. Her eyes widened, it was Hiroyuki.

"Hiroyuki-chan?!" she managed to choke out of her. Hiroyuki looked up upon Mira's face. To him, she had the look of an angel of mercy.

"Hey Mira," he said as he smiled. Mira looked at Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki appeared to be alive,but injured. 

"Don't worry Hiroyuki, I'll get this rubble off of you," Mira said as she hurried to get the rubble off of Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki winced in pain as the rubble came off of him. Hiroyuki looked at Mira's face as she pushed the rubble off of him, her expression showed worry and compassion. 

'She must really care about someone like me,' Hiroyuki thought. Mira managed to get the rubble off of him. She examined Hiroyuki again.

"Hiroyuki-chan, can you stand?" Mira asked. Hiroyuki tried to stand, but he couldn't.

"Here, I'll help you," Mira said as she helped Hiroyuki up and let him use her as support for walking. The two then started to walk to find someone to help them.

"Thank you," Hiroyuki said to Mira softly. Mira nodded to acknowledge Hiroyuki's thank you.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Hogo looked up at Ryan, and nodded a little bit, he started to follower the older person, his senior by a good few years he would have imagined. Hogo however stopped, mulling over what Toshiro said earlier, involving him being debriefed about the situation, and having to return to Soul Society. Something about that bugged Hogo, at first he couldn't put his finger on it, and he kept mulling about it, before the thought finally hit him.

?Toshiro-san.. will we.. see you again?? Hogo asked numbly, his voice sounding foreign even to him.

Toshiro looked at the kid, seeing the sadness in his eyes, and he closed his eyes, thinking about the one thing that had been running through his mind ever since he started training the humans. Staying the human world, Toshiro wanted that a lot, Akuma told him not to get attached, that he didn't belong in this world, and yet here he went and got himself attached to a couple of people.

?I've given it some thought actually, staying in this world because of how intriguing it is.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?I can't answer that question kid, I just won't know until I get back to Soul Society whether I'm able to come back or not.?

Toshiro heard Akuma scoff in the background, but chose to ignore it, at this point what Akuma thought about him truly didn't matter, as far as Toshiro was concerned, they had become friends in some weird fashion.

Toshiro turned to take a glance at Ryan, and smiled at him a little bit, ?Thank you Ryan, you've been a good friend to me, if I'm unable to return, you'll be one of the people I miss the most.?

Ryan nodded a little at him, and Toshiro turned to look at Hogo, ?Go with him, he will take you some place safe. After that, you can find out where Shino lives, and then you can live with him.?

Hogo nodded a little bit, ?I understand.? Hogo let out a sigh, the thought of not being able to see the man who treated him like a real person for the first time jerked at his heart a little.

Toshiro watched as Hogo walked off with Ryan, and turned to face away from them, looking into the distance. He could the sirens blaring in the distance, all sorts of law enforcement heading in their direction. The shock they would received upon arriving would have probably damaged their mind considerably. Toshiro sighed a little bit, thankfully the sweeper team would be arriving one Soul Society picked up on the issue, and everything would be returned to normal with some weird explanation for why such a loss of life happened.

Toshiro took one last look at the rubble around him, and then sheathed his Zanpaktou, turning around to look at Akuma, ?Oi, let's go home, we're gonna need a little bit of rest before they bring us back to Soul Society.?

Akuma grunted, ?I told you before, I don't need you to tell me that!?

Toshiro turned away from Akuma, and began to walk off, the brute begrudgingly following behind him. Toshiro sighed a little bit, he wanted to believe the worst of the damage had passed, but his instincts told him this thing was far from over. However, neither the Shingami nor the Humans could unravel the dangers soon to follow, for the Reapers attack contained just a small taste of what was to come, and a far greater threat loomed in the future, one that would call both the Shinigami and Humans to arms.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2010)

Three days Ago Hueco Mundo~

Reno stepped out of the tear in the dimensional fabrics back into the waste of Hueco Mundo. He could only hope that the meat bag that was Obadiah could keep himself below that Shnigami's radar. He had relatively low worries over the one he had fought,Fumiko, she seemed like a bit of an airhead. But her partner the male that had fought R?n seemed like he was a bit brighter. But then again it was hard to gauge Shinigami. Especially when they wait to pull their Shikia at the last minute. Reno brewed this over his mind as he walked through the desert waste. It was an odd occurrence, the female even seemed surprised at the moment she released her sword. Could it all have been a fluke? Could them calling out to their swords have all been spur of the moment. Reno gritted his teeth. He and R?n may have helped push two shinigami into unlocking a part of their power. 

The very thought of it angered him and his Reiatsu spiked. He realizes that he was responsible for his defeat. While he mulled over the past he doesn't realize that he has been surrounded by a pack of Gillian. "What have we here boys?" a loud booming voice says pulling Reno from his thoughts. Looking straight he sees a pair of large boots. Following them to the top of the tree that was the Gillian his eyes rest on a very decorative mask roughly shaped like a bulldog's face. "For such a small Hollow you have deliciously high Rieatsu." the apparently retaining Gillian says as groans and roars echo around Reno. Looking around he sees that he was completely surrounded by half a dozen or so other Gillian. "Now since there isn't enough of you to go around, why don't you just go ahead and jump in my mouth, it's the easiest way to settle this." the self aware Gillian chuckles. 

Beneath the wolf like mask Reno's gray eyes narrow as his eyebrows furrow in anger. With a mighty leap he lands on the Gillian's nose.  "Who do you think you are?" Reno retaliates in a voice much larger then he. Sweat pours down the monster's mask as he take in all that the small Hollow had said. "I'll just KILL you now then you bug!!" it roars as a clumsy hand reaches out to ensnare Reno. But with a small hop he narrowly avoids the large clawed ham-hock that was reaching for him. Landing on the point of the large Hollow's nose Reno raises his left arm. At the end of his hand small mouths form on the sickle like claws of the two outstretched fingers. The red dots of eyes behind the Gillian's mask shrink when this small Hollow starts to form red energy around the tips of his fingers. "A Cero?!" it exclaims as the small orb of energy is formed. 

At such a close range there is nothing the lumbering ox can do and in the next moment a super heated stream of energy rips most of his face and head off. The pack around them, Reno and the Gillian, roar in confusion as such a small Hollow had killed their leader. With out a sound Reno lands in their mist and holds both arms out. claw met claw as he pulled his fingers together. then with a set of snaps six tiny flicks of black flame momentarily blaze to life and then fade. Pained howls of discomfort then begin to echo through the wastes as the group begin to burn from the middle outward. Large thuds and massive amounts of sand is moved as the lumbering beast fall to the ground as the stringy black fire lap at the coolness of the perpetual darkness. 

Three Days ago Tokyo~ 

Stane's head popped out from around  a corner as the Shinigami pointed out to him reads the message left for her by his master. Sweat beads on his brow as she muttered about some Fred from the Soul Society. Who ever this Fred was Obidiah knew it wasn't his master. His message fell on deaf ears...or would blind eyes be the better Clich?. In any instant though he knew he had to keep tabs on this girl. So he followed her being sure to keep far out of site. Lucky for him what his master origonally had him doing being sneaky was now a second nature to him. It was kind of like he had a sixth sense for this stuff. He knew when to duck and when to move. 

Present Day; Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno sat upon the mask of fallen Gillian, with a belch he scratched his stomach lazily. Pulling himself forward he yawns loudly. Over the past couple days he had been country hopping. Killing hear and their amassing power and his own personal collection of Zanpaktou. Lucky for him the Soul Society's focus seemed to be elsewhere and the weaklings they had stationed in cities and towns weren't strong enough to face the raw power of a Gillian. Of course there was a trade off as well, their souls were barely enough to give him any noticeable power. But that is where other Gillian come into play. He thinks as he kicks a broken mask of the Giant Hollow shattering it to bits. The Shinigami were more of a building message he was about to deliver... have delivered anyway.

Standing he picks up a burlap sack he had stolen from the human world, then with a snap of his fingers he opens a tear. Stepping through he is back in Tokyo. Reno stands with his arms crossed, the bag dangling in his grasp. He is in Stane's 'home' and soon his servant walks in. With a surprised "Master!" he falls to his knees with a bow.  "Report on your findings." Reno says as he sits in the air. With a quick bow Obidiah begins to tell of his findings.     

Some Time Later~

 "That is what I thought." Reno growls.  "Well diliver this to their apartment, and make sure the girly knows it's for her and not him." Reno adds as he throws the bag to Stane. He fumbles with it for a second, but as he secures it and looks up Reno is again gone. Back to the wasteland. Stane bows and is off about his appointed task.

A few hours later he leaves the bag in front of Fumiko and Kioshi's front door. A small tag read: To Fumiko, From XIII. In side were several embroidered symbols of the Gotei 13. They are usually sewn in inner linings of a Shinigami's Shihakushō. But these were torn form their homes. They were also soaked in blood and Hollow stink. Hopefully this was a more clear message.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Soul Society- 9pm the day before.

  The twelfth division sits in their office, each one at a computer monitoring part of the human world. ?Ah! Sir!! There?s a spike in ambient spirit near sector G-3 82!? One of the workers shouts. ?Shit, isn?t that Karakura town?? The man in the office rushes towards the monitor. ?Wh..What?s with these levels!? Their? This is insane! There shouldn?t be anything able to create this much excess? N?no way!! SOUND THE ALERT! WE HAVE ANOTHER ATTACK ON THE HUMAN WORLD COMMENCING!? 

  They rush to a wall and hit a button; soon little creatures placed all over Soul Society begin to unleash a wail. Each division begins pounding on their alarm sending it echoing throughout the entire plaza. ?ALERT! ALERT! ATTACK COMMENCING ON HUMAN WORLD!? The voices echo, Shinigami are deployed towards the gate to the human world but it won?t open. ?Dman it! What?s going on!? Third seat of the 11th division pounds on the door. ?OPEN UP YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!!? He screams, but the door doesn?t budge. 

  ?Mandatory Cleaning In Process, Please Stand By. Koutotsu Has Begun Mandatory Sweeping. Please Stand By, Mandatory Cleaning In Process, Please Stand by. Koutotsu Has Begun Mandatory Sweeping.? The shinigami step back their hands shaking. ?S?shit? they? they knew it would be cleaning!?? They shout, unable to help the humans and stop the attack? they are forced to wait behind the door? 

  When word travels to the Captain Commander he issues all shinigami to return to their divisions and stand by.  By the time the morning comes, they issue a full call back of all shinigami in Japan. Hells butterflies are sent by the hundreds through the door and out into the human world. These butterfly find Kioshi and Fumiko, Akuma and Toshiro and all other Shinigami in Japan.

  ?This is a direct order from Captain Commander Oyobimo Tsukanu, Repeat, This is a direct order from Captain Commander Oyobimo Tsukanu. All shinigami are to return to Soul Society and await further instructions at their divisions. Repeat, All shinigami are to return to Soul Society and away further instructions at their divisions. This is a direct Order from Captain Commander Oyobimo Tsukanu.? 

  Akuma and Toshiro look up at the butterflies. ?Shit.? They sighed and rubbed the backs of their head. ?Seems like we won?t be getting any rest there champ.? Toshiro nodded and stabbed his blade into the air, the door soon forms, Toshiro looks back and is met with a slap to the side of the head. ?I warned you, don?t get attached? It?s makes the job harder.? Akuma looked forward and stepped through the gate? Toshiro nodded and followed behind. 

  As they entered soul society, Toshiro had to wonder if Akuma would even miss him? they?d been in the human world together for a little over a month and he just wanted- ?FINALLY! FREE OF THAT KID! YES!? He shouts, bending over and slapping his ass in Toshiro?s direction? Somehow, Toshiro felt that his question had been answered.
  ?Kuchiki Toshiro, Seinaru Akuma. You two are too report to the Captain Commanders office and brief him on what happened.? Akuma blinked. ?FFFFUUUU!!!!!? Toshiro just smirked. ?Free of me huh?? Akuma shot him a dirty look. ?You just shut up.?  They are led to the Captain Commanders office; each one tells him what?s happened so far, as well as how they obtained shikai. Akuma is warned to be careful as his is a perma-shikai and he doesn?t want to see excess damage because he turned wrong and destroyed a wall? Akuma sighs and nods. 

  Before they get up, they are told to remain seated. ?Hmm?? The captain commander closes his eyes, and then raises his hands. ?Bakudo, 77.? With that simple phrase, every Shinigami in soul society can feel a link attach to them. The captain commander is now freely able to speak to all shinigami. ?Shinigami of the Gotei 13! There has been a terrible attack on the human world! The rogue group of shinigami who oppose our rule, The Reapers, have used a kido cannon to destroy a section of Karakura town! They did so during a time when Koutotsu was sweeping the barrier world! In order to find out just what caused this, ALL SHINIGAMI ARE TO REPORT TO THEIR CAPTAINS OFFICE IMEDIATELY!?

  The shout rings throughout soul society. ?We are now conducting interrogations of all shinigami. You will not be allowed to leave soul society for duration of this interrogation; all connection with the human world is cut off except to the sweeper crews! Anyone caught trying to leave will now be considered a traitor and charged with high treason! Everyone, Report to your captain?s office now!? He looks over at Fifth division captain Shita. ?Place a law in all captains? offices. All subordinates must tell the truth.? ?And the punishment.? ??.. Pain.? Shita nods. ?As for you two.? He looks over at Akuma and Toshiro. ?Head to the fourth division and get your wounds treated. After that, meet with your captains and tell them exactly what happened. You?re dismissed.?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2010)

*Takagi Michihiro*

*Anger*?*Anger*?

That was what Michihiro felt. He wasn?t sure exactly what he was *angry* about, but he knew damn well that it was there. Normally, Michihiro didn?t show his emotions or get angry, at all. He was unfazed by the most of things. But then stranger things had happened to him since then. He had been walking his sisters ? freeloaders to school, when he was kidnapped? Oh god! He thought, as he realized that he had left both Tamiyo and Emi just there by themselves. Imagine what they must be thinking! Then a tear came from his face. His mother must be in so much panic. Those people, the- Joutei had said that three days had passed.

They trained him, readying him for some type of battle. Michihiro didn?t understand. He barely remembered anything or felt anything. All he truly felt was *Anger*. A desire to punch somebody and just? destroy everything. He slammed his fist into a wall and to his surprise it toppled over. He looked at his fist in surprise. He was strong, but not that strong. However, he had never been this *angry*, and yet he was. Then he realized it. He had gotten bigger. Well, he didn?t feel any bigger. However, his hands proved otherwise, for when he looked at them they were the size of a human skull. 

Perfect for crushing skulls, he thought.

Wait no he didn?t! That wasn?t Michihiro?s thoughts. Or was it? Michihiro cursed. He couldn?t even sort his own thoughts. He was just that *angry*. He slammed his forehead against a wall, and it fell down, sending Michihiro stumbling out into an alleyway. He looked around. He saw lights? lights that were too bright. Rubble? people screaming? There had been some type of explosion. Then he remembered. He remembered it all.

He had been kidnapped, taken in by the Joutei organization who trained him to fight. Apparently, someone was going to try and attack the town. Michihiro had no idea what they were talking about, but he want along with it, for he considered himself a protector. Then, when they were free to go, after three days, the others and Michihiro were in the town square. And then god? The explosion happened. That?s where the rubble came from, that?s what was wrong with Michihiro. He should?ve been dead, though. He had been caught in the explosion, but somehow he had survived even the brunt of it. He truly was a shield.

Michihiro didn?t feel any better, though. In fact, he was even *angrier*. If he was such a great shield, how come he couldn?t protect? all those men, women, and children who were now crushed underneath the resulting rubble. He grabbed his forehead and repeatedly rammed it against, a building. Shaking the entire building, and creating cracks in its walls. Michihiro screamed in rage, and he felt his shirt rip as he became larger. He looked down at the people on the ground. It was too much. All the death, all the destruction, all the *ANGER*!

Someone needed to pay for this. Whoever was responsible, for hurting his town would pay dearly. Muscles bulging and now the size of a wall and still growing, Michihiro needed some output for his anger. However, as it consumed him, he found himself tossing around against walls, causing more damage then he wanted to. He couldn?t control himself. He just had rage. He wanted to destroy *EVERYTHING*. With that, Michihiro let out a monstrous howl, reminiscent of a hollow?s. He stomped out of the alleyway, squeezing between the two buildings which he had grown past. 

He slammed his foot down on a car, crushing it's hood and he roared, ? *RAAAAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEE* ?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Toshiro sighed as he walked out of the Captain Commander's office, the situation had obviously become much more dire than anyone originally thought. Toshiro convinced himself that this had only begun, he knew there was more to come. Toshiro looked ahead, watching the streets of Soul Society as they moved down them, it would look pretty bad if he missed the Fourth Division headquarters easily, especially considering that bastard of a brute was following behind him. How dare that bastard say he was finally free of him, and here he thought Akuma and he had become friends, well the truth was finally revealed to him after that little outburst.

?Tch, what the fuck are you looking so solemn about, dumbass?? Akuma asked, more curious than really caring about Toshiro's feelings, ?I swear if it's about the damn human world I'll-?

?No, it's not that? Toshiro stated, cutting Akuma off midsentence, ?It's actually about the attack the Reapers performed, the Joutei said they planned on using their weapon to destroy Soul Society, but I'm not convinced that's the answer, there's something more to this, the attack was too planned, the organization of the attack far too complex just to be a simple planning of attempting to destroy Soul Society.?

Akuma scoffed, ?Here you go again, looking too far into shit, trying to decipher a meaning behind what happened,? Akuma smirked a little bit, ?You should be more like me, I'm laid back and calm, I really don't give a shit about it, whatever happens happens, and we do our job just as always.?

Toshiro sighed a little bit, this was just like Akuma, ?Unfortunately, the rules of this place weren't established on a calm and laid back attitude, I shudder to think how Soul Society would have turned out if a bunch of people like you were ruling it, if thinkers like me didn't exist, this place would have fallen apart a long time ago.?

Akuma growled a little bit, ?Oi! You bastard! I could run this place just as well as the current Captain Commander does it!?

Toshiro smirked a little, ?Okay then, let's test that theory out, I'll give you a scenario, for example, let's say the humans with power run around and start smashing Hollows left and right, thus the Hollows are being destroyed, the souls not being saved, and the Balance between this world and the Human world is beginning to collapse.? 

Toshiro paused to take a breath, ?You have two types of solution to this situation, both would work, you can either choose the diplomatic approach, and try to make a peace treaty with the humans in order to restore the Balance, or you can choose to wipe out the humans entirely, even though they were willing to listen to reason, what option would you choose??

Akuma smirked a little bit, ?I choose,? he paused for a moment, thinking about it, ?Option #3, show the Humans that the Hollows they're fighting originally started off as Humans themselves!? Akuma laughed triumphantly at the stumped expression on Toshiro's face.

Toshiro stared at Akuma, eyes wide and mouth agape, then he turned around, and started walking again, ?Perhaps there's hope for you yet.? Toshiro muttered under his breath.

?OI, WHAT THE HELL DID YOU SAY?!? Akuma yelled at Toshiro at the top of his lungs

Toshiro turned around, sweating slightly, ?Nothing, nothing, you didn't hear anything at all.? Toshiro waved Akuma's question off as best he could, but Akuma continued to fume at him.

?Ah, Toshiro-kun!? A familiar voice called out to the Shinigami, catching the attention of both Akuma and himself, and suddenly they realized that they instinctively arrived at the 4th division barracks.

Toshiro's eyes widened, ?You! You're Hikari Kihone aren't you?? Toshiro asked, remembering her face the last time they met.

?You remembered my name! When I heard about what happened, I became worried about you, we just received a message that you and Akuma-san were coming here? Kihone gave Toshiro a once over, ?You're not seriously hurt are you??

Toshiro smiled a little nervously, ?No, no, I'm just fine.? Toshiro waved his hand slightly, trying to reduce her concern about his well being.

Akuma smirked a little bit, ?Well, I guess someone is more popular with the ladies than I thought, so are you two, you know, ?together? now??

Toshiro turned around to look at Akuma in shock, ?Wh-what the hell are you talking about?! I barely even know her!? Toshiro sputtered out, a blush forming on his face, meanwhile Kihone was blushing furiously.

Akuma laughed, ?That ain't what your face says! Good luck, ?champ!? Akuma slapped Toshiro on the back teasingly, and headed into the 4th division headquarters.

Toshiro watched Akuma walk into the headquarters, and then coughed a little bit, catching the attention of Kihone again, ?Ahem, sorry about that, he's just like that sometimes.?

Kihone nodded a little bit, still blushing slightly, ?Yeah, I know, don't worry about it, let's get you inside, and I'll start patching you wounds.?

Toshiro nodded a little bit, ready to get in and get his wounds patched up, and head back to divison. A little vacation time away from Akuma was something much needed, Toshiro had decided, as he didn't know how much more of the constant teasing he could take. Besides, he needed to talk to his Captain about what happened, or his Vice Captain depending on whether or not the Captain decided to show up at the headquarters.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Kento-

The shinigami had noticed the large rampaging child as he made his way through the rubble. He wasn't so much a child, but he was much younger then kento. "Now then, be a good boy." Kento's hand began to glow blue. "Go to bed for a bit." The energy engulfed the massive teen and soon, he began to shrink, feelings of calm overflowing inside him. "That's better." Kento walked passed him, Neku slinging the kid over his shoulder. "Oi, What about the others?" Neku asked. "We'll be getting them too." He walked past the rubble and towards the center. Everyone was still there.

"Giant-san, my staff." He held out his hand. "Here." The large man passed Kento a black rod with red stripes. "Alright everyone! Please make your way over here!" He shouts waving at the humans. "The shinigami will be arriving shortly and we don't want you humans around here when they show up!" He took up the staff and began a quite chant, throwing it into the air. "I'd hurry~" He chuckled, Isac however shunpo'd through and gathered up all the humans. "Oh, good you're all here." They all stood before Kento. "Nice to see you again." As the staff rose higher, it suddenly separated into thirteen parts and landed all around the crater.

"What's that?" Ryan asked. "Don't worry, The shinigami will know what it is." He turned around. "Now then, are we all here?" They looked around and nodded. "Good, time to go home. Giant kun?" The giant man nodded and clasped his hands together. "I'd stay still if i were you. This will be unpleasant." Kento's eyes darkened as he said that. VZZZZT! In an instant the humans were now in front of Kento's shop. "Good! We made it-" HUARF!!!" He turned and threw up in a trashcan. "Urgh... That always gets to me..." He chuckled... noticing the humans doing the same thing. "Ah, yes... instant travel is a bit hard on the stomach huh?" He rubbed the back of his head and chuckled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Toshiro headed out of the fourth division headquarters, his wounds had been patched up by Kihone, whom he had taken a slight interest in towards their last meeting. Needless to say, she was a pretty nice and friendly girl, she had offered Toshiro some lunch if he would have chatted with her, but he didn't have the time right now, he needed to get back to his division and debrief the Captain on the situation at hand.

?See you some other time, Toshiro-kun!? Kihone smiled, and waved the young Shinigami.

Toshiro smiled back slightly, and waved back at her, ?Yeah, that would be nice, Goodbye!?

Toshiro took off in a sprint, feeling as light as air, and somehow slightly stronger than he had been previously. Much as Toshiro missed the human world, he had to admit it felt rather good to finally be home, Toshiro zipped through the air, laughing a little bit, the smell of Soul Society had always been distinct to him, and he knew how much he missed the place itself.

Soon, Toshiro landed in front of the 6th division barracks, to see none other than the 3rd seat of the 6th division, Fanshii Pantsu, standing at the entrance.

?Greetings, Toshiro, long time no see.? Pantsu smiled his usual gentlemanly smile, but Toshiro could see the facade Pantsu kept up.

?Same to you, so I'm suppose to report to the Captain's office now, right?? Toshiro asked

Pantsu nodded a little, ?That is correct, you're suppose to report there immediately, I'll see you there.? Pantsu disappeared with a flash of Shunpo.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, he remembered the battle that he and Pantsu had over his scarf a long time ago, that battle taught him the meaning behind being a Shinigami, and he would never be able to repay the man for that. Toshiro began to walk towards the Captain's headquarters, and noticed many of the other division members already headed in that direction.

The events of what happened remained fresh in Toshiro's mind, and he shuddered to think of what a weapon that powerful might do to Soul Society. Toshiro soon arrived at the Captain's office, to notice many of the Shinigami were standing outside, however one of the seated division members told Toshiro that the Captain had asked for him to report inside immediately upon arriving. Toshiro gulped a little bit, he didn't know much about his Captain before he left, except that the man seemed rather laid back, and didn't really care much about the division, but more or less let it run as a free for all. Toshiro was not ignorant though, he knew rules were involved in the division, and wondered if there would be any sort of punishment for what happened to Karakura Town.

With a single sigh of nervousness, Toshiro proceeded to walk into the opening of the Captain's headquarters, prepared to give his full debrief of what happened.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

6th division-

6th division captain, Kiseru Yuugao, awaited Toshiro patiently. He sat in his chair, pipe in his mouth and simply drank Sake. When the shinigami entered he seemed rather nervous. "Sit down." Kiseru pointed at a chair, Toshiro nodded. The captain put his feet up on his desk and let out a puff of smoke. "I already know what happened. I don't really care. I've got my own questions for you." He looked over at Toshiro. "Wait until i'm finished, then respond in order." 

He put his feet down and leaned over his desk. "Number one, Have you obtained Shikai? Number two, Was there anyone suspicious you met during your stay there? Number three, Did you happen to meet any of the rogue shinigami? Number four, Did they mention anyone to you? Number five, Were there any special markings on the rogues you fought? Anything, A scar, a tattoo. Something you probably wouldn't think twice about. Number Six, How many were there in the town? Number Seven, about how large was the ball the cannon fired? Number Eight, Can you remember, in exact detail, the way the shield went up?" 

Elsewhere- 

Akuma walked through the eleventh division, club slung over his shoulder. "H..holy crap... he.. he got shikai too!?" a few murmur, Akuma just grumbles, everyone was headed to the captains office, that was just going to be a pain in the ass. He really didn't want to go at all. Stupid freaking place... "Ah! It's Akuma~~" A familiar voice calls out. "Ah, Kogoro." Akuma looked over at the woman. "It's nice to see you again~ oooh! you got a new eyepatch!" she felt the metal patch over akuma's eye. "Eh? Yeah..." He had left out that part when he talked to the captain commander... though now he would be unable to leave it out... He heard what the commander said, Truth was the only option... fuck.... "Ah! That's right! Isis-san was kicked out~" Kogoro commented.

"Tch, Kido lovin bitch deserved it." He grumbled. "She caused a lot of trouble with you away~ I hope you don't leave again!" Kogoro giggled. "Eh, I dunno, we'll see how it goes." He shrugged. "Ah! That's right! the Captain wants to talk to you right away!" Kogoro grabbed his hand and started to run off. "Oi! WAIT! I DON'T WANNA GO FIRST!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2010)

_2nd Division_

"Just take slow steps Kioshi. No point in moving to fast I've got you." Ayumi a brunette haired girl Kioshi had struck up a quick friendship with said in worried voice. He had gotten pretty banged up from the gang of hollows he had ran into before he was called back here. "Some usually consider me some kind of genius, but how _dumb_ can you be to live her zanpaktou behind huh?" He mused with a chuckle with his arm wrapped around her shoulder. "Don't beat yourself up over it. You had a partner with you right? Be thankful she came when she did!" She scolded.

Being scolded by a girl...just didn't feel right as most of his scolding came from the men in his family. Though Ayumi did have a point if Fumiko wasn't there Kioshi wasn't to sure if he would've made it. _"I've never seen her so pissed."_ He thought as an image of Fumiko firing off rapid kido spells appeared in his man.

"Anyway enough about that" He said changing the subject. "They said the human world had been struck with a devastating attack. How bad was it?" Ayumi could only nod her head not knowing much more than he did. "I just know is that whoever did it used something called a...Kido cannon? We may be dealing with a real dangerous group here." Ayumi explained just as they neared the headquarters of their captain.

"Alright thanks Ayumi...I can manage from here." Kioshi said taking his arm from around her shoulder. Kioshi stared at the door before reaching his hand out to open it. Just beyond this door was his captain, the captain he'd never seen until now. Opening the door he he slowly limped toward his captain ready to give a debriefing of all the knowledge he had.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

2nd division-

Kioshi opened the door to his captain's office and walked in.The chair was turned around so he was unable to see his captains face. "Kioshi correct?" A voice asked. "Correct." Kioshi responded. "I've got some things to tell you, then some things to ask you. I hope you understand this. First off, Fifth Division Captain Shita has placed a law in this room. The law is, All subordinates must tell the truth, This law comes with a punishment when broken. Pain. I want you to remember that, Don't lie to me." The chair began to turn around and in it sat a little kid. 

"My name is Isshi Hansen, I'm the second divisions captain." He looked at Kioshi. "You might be a little surprised that a kid like me is a captain, but get over it." He held his hand to his chin. "Now then, The human world has been attacked recently. The enemy is a group of Rogue Shinigami, they go by the name "The Reapers." They plan on destroying soul society. What i want to know Kioshi. Do you have any previous knowledge of this group? Have you seen anyone suspicious lately? Have you gone out late at night or snuck into the human world un-authorized? And more importantly, Do you know A man by the name of Byokan Ishima?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2010)

Soul Society ~

Marcus was successful in joining the Third Division, although he didn't know if it was luck or pity. Some of the items didn't seem to please his new Captain at all. He figure that, that would probably pose a problem for him in the future if he were to ever step out of line. Pulling his left arm up to his head as he walked he allowed his right to rest on the handle of his Zanpaktou. It was an old habit from when he was in the army back in his human life. Releasing a sigh he trudged forward greeting whom he meet with a wave and a smile as he walked along. He had been an official member of the Third for about three days now and all the assignments he had been given were patrol orders. He guessed being the new guy, he got the grunt work. But that was okay with him. Marcus wanted to prove himself, not be given anything on a silver platter. 

That was how he was raised and that would be how he behaved. He was about halfway through with his patrol when an odd sensation came over him, it felt like a very strong Kido 

?Shinigami of the Gotei 13! There has been a terrible attack on the human world! The rogue group of shinigami who oppose our rule, The Reapers, have used a kido cannon to destroy a section of Karakura town! They did so during a time when Koutotsu was sweeping the barrier world! In order to find out just what caused this, ALL SHINIGAMI ARE TO REPORT TO THEIR CAPTAINS OFFICE IMEDIATELY!?  Were the words that echoed through the Seireitei. Marcus recognized the voice as the Captain Commanders and immediately came to attention.  ?We are now conducting interrogations of all shinigami. You will not be allowed to leave soul society for duration of this interrogation; all connection with the human world is cut off except to the sweeper crews! Anyone caught trying to leave will now be considered a traitor and charged with high treason! Everyone, Report to your captain?s office now!?  Marcus waits for a second to see if anything else would be announced. When nothing else came his lazy grasp on his Zanpaktou turned to a vice like grip as he darted off at top speed. 

Some Time Later~

Marcus enters the Third Division and almsot slides into a wall. Upon catching himself he is quickly pointed in the direction to go. With a bow to his Superior followed by a salute he is on his way again. Stopping short of the Captain's door he feels that there is someone else already in there.  Strangely there was no one else in the assigned waiting area. Scratching his head he sits and waits for his turn.       

Hueco Mundo~ 

As another Gillian is devoured Reno can feel his power magnify. He didn't know if there was another level beyond his. Only the Rumors of Adjuchas and Vasto Lorde that he had picked up on from his many eavesdropping sessions on various Shinigami. Clenching his fist he was growing bored of his surroundings. And with a sigh of discontent he waves his hand and rips a hole into the dimensional fabric of space and time. The portal leads back to Tokyo. He wants to know if his present left a impression on Fumiko. In his sadistic mind torture before an impending death was an invigorating rush.

 "Perhaps I should kidnap her partner and send him to her in pieces next." Reno chuckled to himself as he walked along. But his good mood would soon turn foul as he would find out that she and her partner was summoned back to the Soul Society.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Marcus/3rd Division-

"Come in." A voice calls, Marcus nods and steps inside. He sees his captain sitting in a chair, she crosses one leg over the other and tells him to sit, he follows the motion of her hand and sits down in a chair. "Marcus, I want to congratulate you on joining. Now then, There has been an attack on Soul Society, you no-doubt heard this." He nodded. "We're looking for something Marcus, we have to check all of our division members to try and find it." She moved the hair from her face. "I'm going to ask you some questions, Just respond with the truth and everything will be fine." 

"Have you heard anything recently about rogue shinigami? If so, who was the one you heard it from? While walking around, Has there been any suspicious behavior from other shinigami? If so, could you describe them to me? Has anyone mentioned the name Byokan Ishima? If so, who was it? How long ago was it?" She paused for a second. "And, Marcus, could you describe to me anyone who you have seen that is either a criminal or appears to be a criminal? Someone who looks shady or someone you can't seem to trust?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Karakura Town – Sometime around 9:30 P.M


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

"Nnngh...." Josei groaned as she slowly sat up. "Hey, take it easy." Shino laid her back down. "W..where am i?" She asked. "You're at my place." Shino responded. "W..what happened?" He let out a sigh. "There was an accident... don't worry, you're fine..." He smiled at her. "Damn it..." She let out a grunt and laid back. "How come you're not hurt?" She asked. "I was shielded by some debris, i was able to drag you into protection before you got too badly hurt." She nodded. "You always seem to be the one protecting me." Josei sighed. "It should be the other way around... I'm your senior..." Shino chuckled a bit. "It's ok, everyone knows you are a strong woman." 

She didn't say anything. "Your apartment got trashed. Got anywhere you can stay for a while?" She simply shook her head. "Shit..." Shino rubbed the back of his head. "I promised i'd take care of one of the kids who survived the explosion... he's just a freshman after all.. no family or anything..." Josei nodded. "Can i stay here too..." Shino smiled at her. "Sure, i've got three bedrooms." She didn't say anything. "Sigh..." He got up and put his guns in his holsters. "Hey, I'm going to go out for a bit... get some rest alright?" She nodded and rolled onto her side. "Take care Josei... sweet dreams and all that." He smiled and stepped outside. "Now i can get some practice in with this." He looked down at his hand.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2010)

Third Division~ 

Marcus feel into a semi-deep thought while closing his eyes. Had he seen anything suspicious or out of place. That was a bit of a rough question to truthfully answer. In his three days as a member of the Third Division he had seen a lot of weird and unusual stuff on his patrols. Some things he wishes he could un-see. Like that rater large woman having her way with that Eleventh Division member. Marcus' body visibly shuddered as that thought ran through his head. Shaking the notion of throwing up off he continued to delve deep into the recesses of his subconscious looking for any information that might prove useful to his Captain. Then he recalls a rather suspicious occurrence that happened the other night. It was his second official day of work, and he was on patrol and making his rounds around the Red Hollow Gate. 

When he passed by the Gate itself his peripheral vision picked up two maybe three figures bathed in shadows. They were stranding around the Gate as if they intended to leave. Since it was nightfall any travel into the Rukongai was strictly on an absolute need to basis. Turning Marcus made his way toward the group. But they saw him before he could get a good look at who or even what they were. To Marcus they seemed so quick, it must have been Shunpo, because they were gone in a flash. By the time he got to where they were he could only feel trace amounts of their Reiatsu and it wasn't any that he recognized. 

Marcus shakes his head as his eyes snap open. Looking up to his Captain he starts to speak,  "While I have not heard this name Byokan Ishima, a man by the name of William Blackthorn of the Zaraki District of the Rukongai might. He runs a Black Market operation." Marcus replies. He had no further business with Billy, so giving him up meant little to him.  "As far as seeing suspicious things about my Patrol Route, there is the incident that happened in front of the Red Hollow Gate last night Sir. I made a full report of the incident. Three people hidden in the shadows seemed like they were trying to get into the Rukongai, but when I approached they apparently Shunpoed away. I'm not that adept with the technique yet, so they got away. My apologies Sir." Marcus says as he slides to a kneel before his Captain. 

Tokyo~ 

-CRASH!!-

Obidiah crashes through one of the walls of his apartment and lands with a thud on the ground about fifteen feet from his door. The already large hole in his wall explodes into a bigger hole as Reno tears into the room he had forcibly relocated Stane too.  "What do you mean you have lost track of her?!" the crazed Hollow roars as his dangerous sickle like claws wrap around the poor man's neck. "Ack!!! Ca....can't bre.breath mas, master!" Stane cries as he feels the life being rung from his body. One of Reno's eyes narrow as he drops the dead weight to the ground. With a growl he conveys that he, Stane, had better do some explaining and fast. "I'm terribly sorry Master!" the man cries as he scrambles to bow at Reno's feet. "Lost track of was the wrong words Master!" he adds as he sobs. "She and her partner Kioshi were ordered back to the Soul Society." he says groveling.

 "Ordered back to the Soul Society? It must have had something to do with that weird attack in Karakura." Reno mumbles to himself. He only knew of the attack because he was in Karakura an hour or so after the attack happened. The chaos and loss of life drew him like a magnet there. But it was far too hot to stay with the overwhelming presence of the Soul Society being there.  "Good work minion." Reno says. The tone of his voice went from murderous back to it's normal scratchy tones.  "So what did she think of my little gift?" Reno asks as he turns and walks back toward the hole in the wall. "She didn't seem to like it at all master. In fact she turned a couple shades of red." Stane replies still bowing. 

A chuckle leaves Reno's throat as he turns back to his servant.  "Excellent. Well until she returns I want you to drill the local spirits for information on what exactly went down in Karakura. If you have to travel to Karakura for a 'vacation' do it. The enemy of my enemy is my friend." Reno says as he starts to walk away. "Yes sir, but what of the others like you?" Stane asks. Reno' s eyes narrow,  "My scent is upon you it is likely they'll stay away from you all together, and don't worry with the Shinigami. They'll be too busy to notice an insect like you." Reno replies coldly as he vanishes into a ripple. Sensing his master is gone Stane lifts his head and stands, his master could be cruel, but his presence seemed to empower Stane, and that is what he liked the most.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Third Division- 

"Hmm." Aikan rubbed her chin and nodded. "Very well, I believe that will be all." She leaned back in her chair. "You may leave." Marcus nodded and headed for the door. "But, one last thing Marcus." He turned around, Aikan crossed her arms over her stomach and brought them upward, raising her chest. "It's Ma'am, i'll have you remember that." He nodded. "Yes, Ma'am." Then he turned back out and left. "Good boy." She nodded. "NEXT!"

Sixth Division- 

Yuugao listened to Toshiro's retelling and leaned back again. "Third division, 14th seat you say?" He pondered on that for a moment, he'd need to get in touch with them and see if Aikan had sent anyone to the human world recently. "Um.. sir about the-" "Yes." Yuugao added. "We already know this is just the beginning and to be honest with you." He leaned in towards Toshiro. "The events that are to come will rip you in two. Be wary of all around you, there is likely not a soul you can trust. Before i have you leave, Has anyone mentioned the name, Akushou to you?" Toshiro thought back and shook his head. "That is all, Send the next one in." "But sir, why would-" "Little rabbit, do not play near the snakes den. Now go."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2010)

Third Division ~ 

Marcus walked out of Captain  Sekigan Aikan's office. Sweat was rolling down his face. 'Sir' was an old habit that he was going to have to break. It wasn't his fault that calling anyone that outranked him Sir was hardwired into his very being. Ma'am was going to be a hard change to get used to. But it was a direct order and he would make sure he did it. With a sigh he rubs the back of his neck. That is when he remembered that he had to get back to his route. Eyes narrowing he darts off in the direction of the door blowing past other members of the Third Division. He only briefly stops to salute Vice Captain Wasure Gachi, whom seemed to be lost yet again. He would have stopped to give a hand, but his sense of duty far outweighed his notion to help the Vice Captain to find the restroom as it were. With a 'good day' Marcus is back off. Hitting the front door he is quickly back on his beat. With a quick survey of the area he start to patrol again. He couldn't wait til he got off, he was gonna make himself stronger and climb in rank if it killed him. 

The first thing he was gonna do is work with his Zanpatou, Shikia was his immediate concern. Well that is after his duty to the Third Division if course. Glancing down at the hilt of his sword he vowed that he would learn to speak with the spirit. As he rubbed his thumb over the top of the Zanpaktou's handle it almost seemed as if it shared Marcus' sentiments.  "After I get stronger we'll hunt that damned Hollow down as well." Marcus says softly to himself. If only at that moment he knew how he and that Hollow's, Reno, fates would be intertwined he might not wish for that power. 

Hueco Mundo~

Reno stepped back into the wastes pissed as hell and over all not so happy, I know. Redundant right? Any way with a growl he storms off in the direction of the nearest Reiatsu. Reno didn't care if it were a normal Hollow or another Gillian he was wanting to take his frustrations out on something since he didn't kill Stane. Walking around for what seemed like forever, five or so minutes, he is upon the spiritual energy he felt when he entered the waste land he called home. Looking around though he saw nothing. In fact the didn't even feel the Reiatsu anymore. If he didn't have a mask on a puzzled look could be seen spread across his features. He was in such an antsy mood he didn't even think that he could have walked into a trap Hollow's trap. Taking another step he feels a hard sensation under his feet. Then he hears a clicking sound. With a blast Reno activates a trap that the Hollow had set up. As the dust and swirls the creature that had set the trap springs phase two of his trap and explodes out of the sand flying into the area the explosion had occurred.

Normally this Hollow would never dream of attacking a Gillian class Hollow, but what he didn't know would certainly kill him. Reno was a special Gillian and since he can assume any shape and manipulate his presence this Trap Door Spider just feel into a bigger trap. A gargling sound can be heard as what sounds like leather being tightened can echoes out. Eight legs squirm in the air as Reno, not scratched in the least, walks into the fresh air. "This, ack, is im...possible,. There is no way that didn't hurt you!" the spider Hollow cries as his legs strike at Reno's body trying to forcefully make his captor release him. Reno's gray eyes narrow on the spider. He had nothing to say. He was just sorely disappointed that it wasn't a Gillian class that he had caught. Reno's left hand tightened around the spider's neck as his free hand traced a small line toward one of the spider's legs. His sickle like claws sink into the spider's exoskeleton like a hot knife through butter. 

The poor Hollow screams in pain as he feels the caught leg being tugged on. Slowly Reno pulls the appendage from the body allowing the spider to feel ever fiber,every cell tear. With a slow agonizing rip he removes the first leg. The poor Hollow was almost desensitized from the experience. To snap it back to attention Reno slaps it about it's head and upper abdomen with his own leg. "Wh...at t..the he...ll are, are you...d...doing??" the Hollow struggles to say as Reno squeezed the life from him.  I want you awake for your torture." Reno bites coldly as he slaps the Hollow one last time with his leg. Then casually throwing the leg aside Reno withdraws the claws on his free hand. 

 "Ever wonder what acid did to an exoskeleton?" Reno asked as he pulled his hand to his teeth. The spider only sweats, wondering what his captor was talking about. It was about to be apparent though as Reno bit into his own thumb. A stream of blood trickled down his hand and fell to the white sand below. As it did a sizzling sound can be heard as the blood ate at the sand like acid. Then with a chuckle of delight Reno presses his bleeding thumb to the spider's head. It screams and howls loudly as it shakes it's head furiously trying to get way. White steam poured form where the blood was eating into the flesh. Reno sat there cackling like a mad man for a little over three minutes. That is when the Poisons in his blood finally took hold and the weak Hollow fell unconscious. With a -tch- Reno tosses the spider aside. With a snap of his fingers the black flames he stole off Marcus catch up around the body and start to consume it. The spider was such a weak Hollow Reno just allows his arm to fall to the side, it wasn't even worth eating. 

Sensing a pack of Gillian in the distance, and now feeling a little less pissed, he makes his way toward them. He was hungry after all.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Toshiro walked out of the Captain's office, or to be more precise he stormed out rather, extremely upset at the fact that the Captain simply brushed him off. Toshiro continued to walk along at a fast pace, getting as far away from the office as he possibly could, after all if someone heard Toshiro ranting about the fact that the Captain was keeping secrets from him, they would probably start asking him a multitude of questions, either that or he'd end up on the receiving end of a lecture for ignoring a direct order.

?That bastard, passing me off so easily like that!? Toshiro grumbled to himself, ?I am Kuchiki Toshiro, and no mystery goes unsolved by me, I will get to the bottom of this, even if I have to sneak out to find some way to get in contact with Kento.? Toshiro fumed to himself in a quiet whisper, making sure no one heard him, lest he receive a lecture from his Captain for disobeying the rules.


 Toshiro sighed quietly, ?Who am I kidding? Sneaking out to talk to Kento, as if such a thing would even be possible with the amount of security they'll be placing around the Seireitei.?


 Toshiro headed out of the 6th division barracks, as long as he didn't leave Soul Society, no issues would be involved, however as soon as the investigations were finished, Toshiro planned on taking a trip back down to the human world to get into contact with Kento, that bastard would have answers for him, the question is whether or not he'd get them from him.

?No, actually, getting the answers from Kento wouldn't be possible either, would it?? Toshiro pondered to himself, ?Yeah, that guy would set up some impossible task I'm unable to complete to keep me from the truth.?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly, looking around him, he noticed a distinct Shinigami coming out of the 3rd division barracks, the man appeared to carry his posture similar to a picture of a soldier he once saw back in the Human World, and he started to scan the area, it was obvious he had a patrol shift around these parts. Toshiro shrugged a little bit, he didn't care much for anyone else at the moment, his mind had still been reeling over this whole Akushou mystery, and although a few times he pondered about whether or not obsession was starting to take over, Toshiro shook off the thought every time it came up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kDPQm4nrF6k[/YOUTUBE]




?Ah, you must be Toshiro-kun!? A voice called out, and Toshiro looked up to see a girl coming towards him, he blinked a little bit.

?Yes, that's me, but I'm not entirely certain we've met before.? Toshiro tilted his head, slightly confused by why she decided to approach him.

The girl smiled at him, ?My name is Koana Taomi, and I am the 8th seated officer of the 5th division,? she leaned over, and whispered slightly, ?I heard a rumor through the grapevine that you heard about a guy named Akushou.?

Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit, then narrowed slightly, ?How do you know about that, and why are you talking about this in front of other Shinigami?? Toshiro whispered back, looking around slightly at the few Shinigami who left their meetings with their Captains.

Taomi extended her hand a little bit, ?My Captain asked me about it as well, then shoved me aside, and since you seem to be interested,? Toami extended her hand outward, ?I thought we could solve this mystery together.?

Toshiro eyed Taomi's hand warily, then he looked at her face, and scanned over it for a minute, and after deciding that he could trust her, Toshiro gripped her hand with his, ?Sure thing, but I have a question, how exactly do you plan to go about doing this??

Taomi grinned a little bit, ?If you trust me enough, I can sneak my way into the library archive, and learn all the information I can about Akushou, after I've done that then I'll fill you in on the details.?

Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?I understand, now get out of here, if someone sees the two of us together, talking in a hushed tone, they might think we're up to something.?

Taomi nodded, and waved at Toshiro, before running back off to the 5th division barracks. Toshiro smiled triumphantly, he finally gained a partner, someone who would be willing to help him, even if the situation required a rather dangerous, almost suicidal maneuver. Toshiro turned around, and began to walk in the opposite direction, noticing that the soldier like Shinigami had his eye on him, Toshiro kept his cool, not caring if the Shinigami happened to suspect anything, he didn't have any proof because there wasn't any overheard comments.

?Good evening, Mister.? Toshiro said as he passed the Shinigami, giving him a legitimate smile, and continued on his way, he would have stayed to chat with the Shinigami, but he needed to ask someone a question. Toshiro eventually arrived at the 11th division barracks, and saw someone standing outside of them.

?What can I do for ya, eh punk?? One of the Shinigami asked.

Toshiro winced slightly, these guys carried the same nasty attitude Akuma did, ?I was wondering if a Shinigami named Isis Neith was still in the 11th division, I needed to talk to her about something.?

One of the Shinigami reached out, grabbing Toshiro by the front of his Shihakushou, ?What the hell do you want with a stinkin' bitch like that, huh?!? The Shinigami spat in Toshiro's face, ?She got kicked out of the 11th division, last I heard she was moved to the 5th division, a Kidou using bitch like that doesn't belong with us anyway!?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, no one made fun of his friend like that, he reared his foot back, and kicked the Shinigami in the stomach, causing the Shinigami to let go of him, ?Thank you for the information, but I suggest if you don't want to end up in the 4th division barracks, you not talk about my friend like that the next time.?

Toshiro walked off as the other Shinigami went to check and see if his friend was okay, and he sighed a little bit, ?Are all the 11th division members like that?? Toshiro shrugged to himself, and continued on his way to the 5th division barracks, intent on catching up with his old friend.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Lhaz01dJw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Akuma had an eerie feeling as he entered his captains office. "Sit." Kenpachi ordered, he walked over to the chair and sat down, putting his club next to him. "So, you got shikai while you were gone huh?" Akuma nodded. "Yeah, fought some mole hollow... long story." He waved it off. "Alright, good. I've got some questions for you." Akuma nodded. "Yeah, yeah i expected that." He mumbled. "Alright, first off, was there anything out of the ordinary you discovered before the attack?" Akuma thought back. "There was some chick... little kid... She, she controlled time... Screwed me up pretty bad." Kenpachi nodded. "And that eye patch of yours?" 

"It's nothing." Suddenly, agonizing pain hit his stomach. "Nngh..." "Akuma. You're lying." Kenpachi leaned back in her chair. "Ain't none of your business." He coughed, the pain grew sharper. "GUANNgg!" She nodded. "What's the eye patch do Akuma?" "Not a damn thing!" He groaned. "GUAAAHAHAHA!" He coughed hard, blood trailed from his mouth. "Akuma, please tell the truth. Where did you get the eyepatch." "You're mom... FUCK!" He shouts as he drops to the floor. "Akuma, Who gave you the eyepatch." Akuma held his stomach, the pain... god the pain, a thousand knives slowly carving through his stomach. 

"KENTO! THAT FUCKER KENTO!" He shouts, the pain finally subsiding. "Guh... fuck..." He laid there for a bit... letting himself heal. "I see." She nodded. "Did Kento do anything... strange to it?" Akuma blinked. "I don't fucking know, he knocked me out." He grumbled. "I see." She nodded. "Anything else?" Akuma slowly stood up and sat down in the chair. "You're a sick bitch is what else." He growled. "If you want..." Kenpachi grinned. "I could kill you now." She motioned to her scythe. "Tch... If you don't have any other questions i'll go." 

"How many were in the plaza." Akuma thought back. "I dunno... couple dozen. not well trained, mostly wore black suits. They had swords, but, i dunno they didn't feel the same." He grumbled. "How did they feel different?" She asked. "Fuck, i don't know. You fight a shinigami you get a feel for what they are like. You fight a hollow you get a feel for what they are like... these guys, they had to be shinigami but... they felt different. Not like a regular one you know? Like, they had something different... i dunno, different training or something... It just didn't feel like i was fighting a guy from Seireitei." 

Kenpachi nodded. "Has anyone mentioned Akushou to you?" Akuma whistled. "Akuma." Kenpachi demanded. "I'm sorry, i didn't hear you." He braced himself for a moment. "HAHA! SARCASM DOESN'T COUNT!" He shouts. "Did anyone mention Akushou to you." He looked at her. "I promised not to say." She lowered her gaze. "If you don't say, you will be branded a traitor." Akuma shrugged. "Look... I... I just can't say... alright. I'm not with those guys but... please... just don't make me say his name." Kenpachi sighed. "Are you a rogue akuma?" He looked at her. "I'm not a fuckin rogue, i'm loyal to this division." Nothing happened. "Get out of here then." He nodded, grabbed his club and left.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> 2nd division-
> 
> Kioshi opened the door to his captain's office and walked in.The chair was turned around so he was unable to see his captains face. "Kioshi correct?" A voice asked. "Correct." Kioshi responded. "I've got some things to tell you, then some things to ask you. I hope you understand this. First off, Fifth Division Captain Shita has placed a law in this room. The law is, All subordinates must tell the truth, This law comes with a punishment when broken. Pain. I want you to remember that, Don't lie to me." The chair began to turn around and in it sat a little kid.
> 
> "My name is Isshi Hansen, I'm the second divisions captain." He looked at Kioshi. "You might be a little surprised that a kid like me is a captain, but get over it." He held his hand to his chin. "Now then, The human world has been attacked recently. The enemy is a group of Rogue Shinigami, they go by the name "The Reapers." They plan on destroying soul society. What i want to know Kioshi. Do you have any previous knowledge of this group? Have you seen anyone suspicious lately? Have you gone out late at night or snuck into the human world un-authorized? And more importantly, Do you know A man by the name of Byokan Ishima?"



Instead of a debriefing it felt more like a interrogation was being conducted. Though he listened intently to his captains words as his face was hidden from his sight.

"I've got some things to tell you, then some things to ask you." Seemed simply enough Kioshi thought...that is until s/he explained the _law_ that had just been placed down upon them by the 5th Division Captain Shita. "The law is, All subordinates must tell the truth, This law comes with a punishment when broken. Pain. I want you to remember that, Don't lie to me." 

"It's basically let the truth be told, or pain shall befall you." Kioshi muttered under his breathe. Slowly the chair that his captain was in began to turn. He would finally get to see the face of his captain.

As the person in the chair came fully into view Kioshi couldn't help, but stare at the person in the chair and if it wasn't for self control his mouth would more than likely be wide open. _"A kid...is the 2nd division captain?"_ Kioshi thought in disbelief as he tried to avert his eyes from staring directly at him like some kind of odd ball.

"My name is Isshi Hansen, I'm the second divisions captain." He looked at Kioshi. "You might be a little surprised that a kid like me is a captain, but get over it." He held his hand to his chin. "Now then, The human world has been attacked recently. The enemy is a group of Rogue Shinigami, they go by the name "The Reapers." They plan on destroying soul society. What i want to know Kioshi. Do you have any previous knowledge of this group? Have you seen anyone suspicious lately? Have you gone out late at night or snuck into the human world un-authorized? And more importantly, Do you know A man by the name of Byokan Ishima?"

"Damn I won't be any help here" He said aloud mistakenly. He took in a deep breathe and sighed thinking about what to say as he readied to answer each question in the order they were asked.

"No captain I have no previous knowlege only the basic stuff they filled me in on before coming to you. I've yet to see suspicious thing or body, but I'll keep on my guard and let you know if anything should occur. No I haven't gone out late or sunk into the human world without permission. I also can't recall anyone with the name Byokan Ishima." He finished in one breathe as he looked down at the floor and then at his captain.

"...Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help." He said sincerely.

_6th Division_

The sudden arrival of hellflies, a rather...distrubing present left infront of the hotel room back in Tokyo, Kioshi getting ganged up on by an unreal amount of hollows, and now an an urgent order to return to soul society and report to your division captain. So many fucked up things happening so fast and it was to much for Fumiko. "I never even got to go to karaoke with Chiyo." Fumiko sighed as she dragged to her captains office. The sound of footsteps were more abundant than usual as all the shinigami in the division rushed to meet with there captain.

Though this was an obvious emergency she couldn't get the image...and smell of the little "gift" that was left at her hotel room door. In side the bag were several embroidered symbols of the Gotei 13. They were soaked in blood and the stank of a Hollow. It was directly messaged to her with no return address of all the damn luck right. Reaching inside her rather...ample cleavage Fumiko pulled out the bag of unequalled. "Damn hollow, I'll make sure to keep this safe until I can bring it up to my captain" She thought examining the bag once more.

She shook her head to clear her mind of those thoughts. For now it was the moment she had been waiting on. She was finally going to meet the 6th division captain. He was the reason she decided to join the Gotei 13, and now was her chance to finally meet him even if it was on the kind of terms. She needed to give a good first impression, but that idea was an error in itself. 

_"There's only two ways I can make a good impression."_ Fumiko thought aloud still dragging slowly through the halls. _"1. I hold my tongue and don't fall asleep."_ She scoffed that was easier said than done and to make things worse she may _actually_ have to do that since Kioshi isn't at her side. She was already hitting a break wall before she got to her second and finally thought. _"2. I don't come late to meetings."_ That was easier said than done. Back at the academy she came late so much that it all together she stopped being punished for it. Which if she remembered correctly that put her in the same boat as Akuma.

While pondering all this she hadn't paid attention how close she was to her captain's office as someone aburptly walked passed her, storming out of the room. "Wonder what's biting his ass?" She wondered as she casually strolled in. 

"Yo caps what's up?" She said taking a seat before biting her tongue. _"There goes my first impression."_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

> "...Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help." He said sincerely.



Isshi shook his head. "No no, that's quite alright. We just want to make sure." He nodded. "Kioshi, remember, we are the second division. We keep pride in our ability to hide and to attack in silence. Keep an eye out on this division and keep yourself out of trouble. You'll be a fine shinigami someday, i'm sue of it." He reassured Kioshi and then turned the chair back around. "You're free to go now. Stay within the wall of Seiretei." 


> _6th Division_
> 
> 
> "Yo caps what's up?" She said taking a seat before biting her tongue. _"There goes my first impression."_



Kiseru looked the girl over. "Hoo~ Where have they been keeping you?" He smiled at her, a genuine smile. "I like your laid back attitude, it's refreshing. everyone else seems to high strung and bent on follow the rules or out right just breaking them for their own gain. It's put my poor vice captain in such a tight spot." He took a swig from his gourd of sake. "Would you care for a drink? You seem tense." He poured a bit into a dish and passed it over to Fumiko. 

"I'm just going to ask you a few questions, nothing you need to rush to answer." He leaned back and took another swig. "Have you heard about the reapers? Or, have you seen anything or anyone suspicious as of late? Perhaps, have you seen someone going out late... or getting a little too friendly with some shinigami? Perhaps shinigami getting too friendly with men in suits? Hmm?" He smiled. "And, have you heard the name Byokan Ishima?

He paused a second. "Also... Why did you chose to join the sixth division?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2010)

"Try it again!"

_"Scythe!"_

Isis swirled her Reiryoku around her hands, working on creating the cutting field of the second Hadou. Her opponent, Alyssa, was drilling her in using the one to tens in both Hadou and Bakudou as part of standard Hakuda. For Isis, built on combat, this was proving very effective, and she was already learning to chain together the techniques to create an offensive defensive screen.

However higher level Kidou still eluded her, due to her brash way of acting and lack of self control. More explosions occurred centred on her than on her targets as she practised.

"You're getting better," Alyssa commented after their latest training session, Isis covered in smoke from her own blasts. "Especially now that your Zanpakutō has stopped messing up your Reiatsu completely."

Isis nodded, this was true at least. It had taken some time, but it seemed the 'Law' of Captain Shita had completely tamed Kingdom of Nightmares. He didn't even snap when Isis held him in her hands anymore.

Besides Kidou, she'd also been improving with her Shunpo. She would have to visit Heron, in Second Division, again, and see what he could teach her. Hohō and Kidou. She liked the taste of both.

But for the moment, something else come up. A familiar Reiatsu entered Fifth Division.

"Toshiro?" Isis looked up in surprise.

~~~

Ryan sighed a little, Hogo had powers. That would put him at risk. That was what he was afraid of. Before he could investigate, his master entered the room, and handed the younger boy a glass of water.

"Ah," Ryan paused, looking a little sheepish, "cat's out of the bag."

"Ryan," the tall man beckoned with a finger, "This way please."

Ryan followed his master, and they entered a side room. The two looked at each other for a number of moments, until Ryan opened his mouth to ask what was up. A wave of Reiatsu radiated from Tyler Mason.

"What?" Ryan gaped, "No way."

"Ryan," the man raised a hand. "Martial Artists of the highest tiers learn to gain strength from their body. Ki, as it is known. I always believed only those who had trained most of their lives could even begin to tap it. What I am seeing in you and that boy is this to a degree where you can manifest it as an actual supernatural power. Tell me this is correct."

"Uh, yeah," Ryan nodded, "It was that explosion at the school for me, and the one just tonight for Hogo. It did crazy things to us. I'm almost scared of what would happen if you'd been caught in it, if you already have power."

"I see," Tyler pulled up a chair. "So what is happening now?"

"I'm kind of..." Ryan looked sheepish again, "stuck, in all this. But Hogo, he's young. I don't think he should get involved. At the very least, he needs to learn more about remaining calm, stillness of heart, that sort of thing. Otherwise life's going to break him hard. Can you keep him here, and look after him?"

Tyler sighed, and thought for a while. But he'd already made his decision. Ryan had grown up under his tutelage, almost. He was like a son to him. And he trusted his decision here. And in the face of this unknown, well, helping that boy Hogo to understand his own power may just help him do so as well. Tyler nodded.

"I'll let him know," Ryan bowed once and stepped out of the room.

"Hogo," Ryan smiled as the boy jumped back from the doorway, obviously trying to listen in, "My Master will be looking after you for a while, teaching you. Stay here, please. It's the safest place."

Ryan smiled again at Hogo, and ruffled his hair, doing his best big brother impersonation. As he left the building though, his smile faded, and a more grim expression that he wanted no one to see replaced it. Things had gotten fucked up. This had to be dealt with.

He was almost through the door to his home, when he realised he didn't want that. The battle would come to him. He wouldn't bring that on his own family.

"Dammit," Ryan sat down on the steps, and put his head in his hands. "Dammit!" he said, once more, empathetically. An arm laid itself over his shoulder, and he suddenly felt a lot warmer. There was a nice smell to the presence sitting beside him as well.

"I'm sorry," she said. Ryan nodded once, not looking up. She meant it. He heard it in her voice. But did it make it better?

"So many people were hurt," he muttered, "Some worse than I could ever want to happen to my worst enemies. Why did it have to be this way?"

"I'm sorry," she repeated once more, and hugged him a little more tightly. No matter how many times it happened, she hated the pain of others. But these cold necessities of life were essential.

A third time, she hugged him. And then a masculine and far louder voice cried out from down the street. "LIANA!" it roared, "LET'S GO!"

Ryan stayed there, sitting on the steps to his house, as the woman stood and departed, pulling the black hood over her head and vanishing. It wasn't till later, Ryan found the piece of paper covered in obscure script, that had spirited onto his person over the night.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, catching the surprise on Isis' face, ?Yo, surprised to see me again? Did ya think I was gonna die down there or something did ya??

Isis shook her head, ?No, it isn't that, I just didn't think you'd be back so soon.?

 Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little bit, ?Yeah, a lot of shit happened while we were down there, I take it you got the message earlier?? Toshiro asked, curious as to why Isis hadn't yet reported to her Captain's division.

?Yeah, but I decided to finish up Kidou training with a friend first.? Isis sighed a little bit, remembering how she was kicked out of the 11th division for that.

Toshiro opened his eyes to look at her, ?Yeah, I know, I heard about that when I went to go visit you.? Toshiro looked down at his Zanpaktou for a moment, and then back up at her, ?You didn't choose to use Kidou by choice did you??

Isis looked up at Toshiro, slightly surprised, ?How would you know-?

Toshiro placed a hand on her shoulder, cutting her off mid-sentence, ?Because you told me you adopted the 11th Division's mantra, and the 11th division is purely a physical Zanpaktou division, therefore your Zanpaktou must be Kidou, I'm right, aren't I??

Isis nodded a little, and then swiftly changed the subject, not wanting to talk about this, ?So how was the human world like??

Toshiro sighed a little bit, and closed his eyes, ?The human world is a fun place, it's full of things I've never even seen before.? Toshiro shook his head slightly, ?I made some friends down there, tried not to get too attached to them, but I can't deny that I miss them.?

Isis nodded her head a little bit, ?And the attack? What happened in the attack??

Toshiro shuddered a little, remembering the event that happened, ?The attack was horrible, we were at a special event the humans were holding, something involving a new technological age.? Toshiro looked away from Isis, ?Then the barrier started rising over the city, Shinigami started pouring through the opening in the barrier, we fought off as many as we could.? Toshiro turned back to Isis, unable to hold his emotions back anymore, tears shimmering on the edge of his eyes.

?Then I noticed the cannon too late, the energy ball it created slammed into some kind of weird monitor they had on the wall, after that the energy ball exploded into a red dome of Reishi, it covered the entire plaza, everyone was destroyed at the ground zero point.? Toshiro shook a little bit, ?Many of friends had their entire lives stolen from them, just like I did when I was a kid.?

Isis looked down, she didn't have anything to say to her friend, she couldn't say anything to comfort Toshiro, because she didn't know what that kind of pain felt like.

Toshiro wiped the tears from his eyes, and gave her a small smile, ?I'll be okay though, I'm not gonna let something like this drag me down.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, and then pondered about his next actions, but decided to go through with them anyway, ?Hey Isis, can you keep a secret??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Isis nodded once, keeping her reassurances up. She and Toshiro walked to one of the benches nearby, Alyssa going about her own training in the background.

"If there's something you need to tell," she placed a hand on his shoulder, "You can tell me, you know. There's something I need to talk about too," she looked down at her Zanpakutō. "Something I need to finally say to try and move past it."

When Toshiro, waited, she indicated her sword.

"His name is Kingdom of Nightmares," she stated, after sighing. "His power, to surround an opponent with all their greatest fears, to make them suffer and tear at their minds to weaken, even going so far as to permanently damage them. And he takes pleasure from it. I can't stand that power."

She leaned back, looking up into the sky.

"But he's able to feed his emotions to me. Make me feel things I don't want to feel. I've...hurt people. Badly. And he made me enjoy it. It sickens me to know he's inside my soul, to know he came from my soul."

Isis sighed again, and looked back down at Toshiro.

"I suppose I have to accept it, sooner or later. But even talking like this, I have this revulsion against my own power." She managed a weak smile. "It really sucks."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2010)

Night-


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYNgqXLqzW8[/YOUTUBE]




Shino found his way to the place of the accident. of the place seemed to be back to normal, all except the crater where they all woke up. He'd asked kento about it, the man said it was because there was too much distortion there, impossible to bring it back. The news said it was due to some gas lines under the ground that exploded and caused the damage. "Tch..." Shino sat down on a bench overlooking the rubble. "Current count, 124. Only partial bits of the rubble dug up... How many, how many are buried under there waiting for them to be dug up." He sighed again, Damn it... why did it have to turn out like this... 

"I saved Josei.. but why couldn't i save the others... Damn IT! I'M A COP! I'M SUPPOSED TO PROTECT AND SERVE BUT I CAN'T PROTECT ANYTHING!" He stood up and punched a wall, causing a small crack in it. "I'M A DAMNED DISGRACE! WHAT WOULD DAD SAY!?" He looked up into the sky. "Damn it dad! if you were still here... if you were just..." A tear rolled down his cheek. "If... if you just stuck around a little longer... just... just a year or two..." 

He clenched his fist and looked down. "You could have helped me... Could have shown me... what it was like... How hard it was going to be... Damn it! Why.. Why did you leave..." "Tch. You always were a brat." Shino's eyes shot open. "D..dad!?" He turned around... it... it was him.. his dad, standing before him. "But.. you-" The old man slugged his son. "Oi! I'm just as full of energy now as ever!" He shouts. He was a burly man, his chest full of muscles, a bee gut jutting from is stomach, but it too was well muscled. He wore his policeman's uniform, accompanied by a crew-cut and a thick black and white mustache. 

"D..dad..." Shino laid there on the ground, just looking up at his father. "Get up and quit crying about what you failed to protect!" He shouts, Shino nodded and stood up. "Dad... how are you-" "I've been by your side since i passed on." He states. "Keeping on eye on you, watching you grow up." Shino fought back the tears. "The attack was bad, i know that son." He walked over to Shino. "But remember, You're my son, no matter what comes, you've braved through everything life offered. You worked hard in school and you've helped countless people." 

Shino nodded. "You've been given something special, that power of yours. I saw how you protected your partner. That's admirable son... If you feel bad about what happened that night, then train harder! work harder! Become better and fight your way to the top!" Shino smiled. "Yeah... I'll work harder... I'll master this power and then i'll make sure no one has to suffer again." His father smile at him. "Good. I can see you're going to do just fine now." Taking a few steps back he took a deep breath. 

"Ah!? What are you doing!?" Shino shouts. "I'm going to pass on now. I've got nothin left to teach you son." Shino nods. "Alright dad... I hope i get to see you again though..." He smiled. "Not too soon i hope." Shino's father winked back, as the two shared a chuckle, it seemed like everything was going to be alright... it was going to be better! Shino would be better! the world would look up to him! he would become the hero of the- 

"WRAAAAOOOORRR!!!!" CHOMP! Shino stood in disbelief... A... a large create... out of no where... It... "D..DAAAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Shino shouts.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

Toshiro nodded a little bit as Isis told him about her Zanpaktou, how the beast preyed on the fears of others and surrounded them in it. Toshiro listened as she mentioned that the Zanpaktou could feed his emotions into her, and make her feel things that she didn't want to, and Toshiro smiled a little bit as her story finished.

?Isis, have you ever heard of Jinzen?? Toshiro asked a little, and when Isis nodded, he continued, ?You should use attempt that sometime, try to enter the world of your sword, I've heard about it you know,? Toshiro kept the smile on his face, ?Some Zanpaktou require you to defeat them in a game, or a test or something before they will let you use their power.?

Toshiro's expression turned serious, ?Anyways, you can focus on that later, you can keep a secret, right?? Toshiro asked, and Isis nodded again, causing Toshiro to smile a little bit, ?Good, then I'll tell you a little about what happened during and after my Captain's meeting.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

"That's over the top, Toshiro," Isis leaned back, as he finished speaking his ideas. She paused thinking, then shook her head. "No way, too far. That's like...the proverbial wasp's nest. Don't poke it, don't get stung."

She sighed, standing and shaking her head again, offering a hand to help him stand as well. "I'm saying this for your own good. We're not the type of people who can make a difference. Not yet. Focus on something closer to home, first. We need strength before we mean anything. Don't get yourself killed in curiosity and pride."

"ISIS NEITH! REPORT TO THE CAPTAIN'S OFFICE, YOU'RE LATE!"

"shit shit shit," Isis ducked into a crouch at the yell, then stood again. "Look after yourself Toshiro, talk to me later!" she yelled and tore off.

Damn her for not paying attention.

"MY APOLOGIES CAPTAIN," she announced, bursting into the room and shifting straight into a deferential posture.

~~~

R?n snarled, head pushed against the pillar. Her flames were lapping at the cloak of the aware Gillian she was rumbling with, but he was significantly strong, considering their first clash had consisted of R?n being flipped head over heels and slammed into the ground.

She'd been dragged around the underground, her flames lashing out at the opponent and doing all of nothing, and she was really getting fed up with it.

She'd mastered unleashing the waves of flame from her tail by a simple flick, and once again did so. This snapped across the chest of the Gillian, and for a moment he was pushed back. In this moment, R?n's face turned to him, and a Cero appeared in her open jaws.

The Gillian responded with its own.

In the resulting explosion, R?n locked onto the Reiatsu of her opponent, and charged forward, all her flames gathering into one hand. This was an opening for the one attack that had never let her down.

Strike Blazing Claw, concentrating all of her power into a single attack, pierced through the Gillian's body, and ignited it in a burning storm of flame. In its centre, R?n feasted. Feasted and grew stronger.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

*The Proverbial Foreboding*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus merely nodded in return for the 'Good evening mister' and friendly smile. What was it that his Captain said? Anyone that acted suspicious or funny? Well by all accounts what the hushed conversation he and the girl had was indeed very suspicious. Rubbing his left hand across his bearded face he allows the Shinigami to pass with out his saying a word. He wouldn't tip him off that he was weary of his actions, not yet at least. Luckily the young looking Shinigami was heading down his 'beat', so it made following him all the more convenient. Allowing him to almost get out of sight Marcus lazily allows his hand to rest upon his Zanpaktou. With a bit of a snap he summons a Hell Butterfly, then with a whisper he tells it the details of what he witnessed and sends it to his Captain with a request to follow and keep tabs on this Shingami.

Marcus figures his Captain would agree so he decides it's prudent if he goes ahead and begins. When he feels that it is safe he starts to walk as well. He didn't know why, but Marcus slightly believes that he went to the Academy with that Shinigami although he couldn't place a finger on the face or name. Of course he was more concerned with his own academics to worry about the people around him. Staying about about thirty yards or so behind his suspect Marcus arrives about three minutes or so after the altercation with the Eleventh Division Shinigami. As he approached the one not doubled over clutching his gut looks up to see who is coming.

A smile spread across his features, "Hey, it's you... um that Third Division Member... um....um Claudius I think it was.." he says as he walks up to Marcus. The goon had a decent memory for brain dead Member of the Eleventh Division, most of the idiots that got guard duty were too 'punch drunk' to remember their names. Well at least that is what Marcus was told by a little birdie. "Hey, I need you to write up a report for me. See my buddy over there got roughed up by some squirt." he says as he leans into Marcus' face throwing a thumb toward the double over man. The Roman didn't know what the Eleventh served but what ever it was, it made this man's breath rancid.  "Hey, jolly green giant. Ever heard of a breath mint?" Marcus replies as he waves his left hand in front of his face.        

"What did you say to me punk?" the large man says as he wraps his hands around the collar area of Marcus' uniform.  "Unhand me sir." Marcus says as he swats the man's hands away.  "And if you touch me again you'll.." -grab- "I'll what you Third Division pansy?" the man growls as the wraps his right hand around Marcus' collar again while balling his left fist up. Marcus just shakes his head as he quickly snaps into action. With a spin he knocks the man's grip loose as he snags the cloth belt around his waist and pulls it off. In a single fluid motion he then wraps the belt around the pissed fellows wrist and secures it with his free hand. 

Then with a tugging motion he spins the man around torque the captured arm up into the man's lower back  as he pulls the cloth around his body under his free arm and down across that shoulder. Tugging down he pressures a pressure point and forces the man to a knee while seizing up the man's free arm.  "Before I make you look stupid in front of your friend." Marcus says calmly as he applies the pressure.  "Now. I'm pinching one of your trapezius pressure points, now I know you only have a couple brain cells, so I'll break it down for you, the longer I hold you, the longer it'll take before you can use that arm of yours. So if I let you go, will you behave." Marcus asks. The brute just shakes his head. 

After being released the man stands and takes the belt that Marcus hands him back. "Were did you learn that?" he asks as he tries to rub feeling back into his arm.  "It' irrelevant." Marcus replies as he scribbles on some paper he brought out of his uniform. "What are you doing?" the big man asks as he looks down at the paper.  "My job. Now if you'll be so kind as to tell me where the other Shinigami was heading. I'll hand it over so you two can sign it and turn it in as a report that you were attacked." Marcus replies as he finished the report off. "Uh, alright he asked about a former member of this squad, but she got kicked out cause she used Kido. She's in the fifth now, and that is where he is heading I guess." the man replies. 

 "This girl have a name?" Marcus asks. "Uh, hey bro what was that bitches name again?" the idiot asks. "How should I know?" the other replies.  "Lovely, well thanks for the waste of time guys." Marcus says as he hands the report over. With a sigh he heads toward the Fifth Division. He didn't know how far the other Shinigami was ahead of him, so he didn't want to risk a Shunpo, and it'd be his luck, since he was still working on it, that he'd land in the guy's lap. So Marcus opts to jog a bit instead. 

Hueco Mundo ~ 

As Reno closes in on the herd of Gillian he allows his form to grow and become large. He now was s super sized version of his Werewolf form. Sadly the herd he was coming up on was only three strong so it wasn't the biggest bounty but it would do. Opening his maw wide he fires a Cero that decapitates the first with little waning. With a tremendous hop his sickle claws tear the other in twain. Then with a charge the sands of Hueco Mundo explode as Draconis lands on the last. Blood drips from his large fangs as he chews on the parts of a Gillian he had just killed. His eyes still blazed with anger. And every Gillian he could find would have his anger taken out on them. Why did that altercation with Stane anger him so?

With a growl the sands explode into a furry of winds as wings had formed on Draconis? back as he took the shape of a large bat like Gillian. In mere moments he was flying over the waste of Hueco Mundo in search of his next poor victim. Soon his sonar picks up the form of a Gillian in the distance and he picks up his momentum. In a moment he is hovering above the Gillian who is feeding on another Gillian. With a squeak he charges a Cero and fires it. But the Gillian below is a intelligent Gillian and he turns and counters the blast with one of his own. As the smoke clears the beast roars I don?t think so. But he realizes that Draconis is right in front of him a little too late as the Bat like Hollow releases an ear splitting screech. The Gillian roars in pain as he grasp at his head.

With a quick swipe of his left win the fight is over as the Gillian?s head falls from it?s body. Just another victim for the rage that was spurred in Draconis. Landing on the hulk of a body he begins to consume the meal he had just fell.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2010)

> "MY APOLOGIES CAPTAIN," she announced, bursting into the room and shifting straight into a deferential posture.



"ISIS NEITH! YOU ARE LATE!" Shita growls at her. "I know! I know! I'm sorry!" She pleads. "THAT IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH! THE RULES ARE IN PLACE FOR A REASON!" He shouts. "Grrr.... I only took you into this division as a FAVOR to my senpai. But just because he's taken a liking to you, don't think that means you get off easy for not following the rules! So-" He takes out his zanpakto. "Punishment! 100 Pushups!" He shouts, Suddenly, Isis begins to do Pushups. 

"Now then." Shita sits down on Isis's back as she begins to do pushups. "Have you seen anything or anyone suspicious lately? Has there been any suspicious talk going on? If so, by whom and where? Has anyone snuck out of their barracks late at night? Have you been doing anything i would regard as suspicious? Have you heard either the name Akushou or Byokan Ishima?" He sat calmly on her back as she did pushups. "If so, who told you their name? Remember Isis, The punishment for lying is pain. So i expect absolute truth. The last question, which group are you loyal too, the Gotei 13 or the Reapers."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

Isis growled a little at the weight, but she prided herself on her own strength, and wasn't going to complain further.

The barrage of questions came faster than she was ready for. But she did her best to keep up with them.

"The most suspicious thing I've seen lately remains my Zanpakutō, though it has stopped acting out, thanks to you, Captain. The heavy use of my Reiatsu in Kidou practise the past three days I've been a member of this Division has had me asleep at early hours, and thus I've seen no one sneaking out. Well," she grimaced as a small flicker of potential pain approached her, "Alyssa's making regular duck outs to hang with her boyfriend from Third Division, but that's about as far as that goes. All I've been doing is working on my Kidou. I heard the name Akushou today, being discussed by the Shinigami already questioned, but it means nothing to me. I don't even know what the Reapers are, neither do I care. I am a Shinigami of the Gotei Thirteen and that's all there is to it."

Isis managed to finish her push-ups in this time, and rolled onto her back. Shita stood up, but continued to look down at her.

"I asked whom you heard the name Akushou from," he stated. "Tell me."

"Random Shinigami chatter in curiosity after questioning," Isis repeated, rolling over and pushing herself up. Shita's eyes narrowed, and he asked who once again. Isis paused.

A rolling wave of shattering pain raced through her body completely flooring her. Shita looked on with disapproval. The second told Isis she had no choice.

"To...Toshio Kuchiki," she gasped, "Of Sixth Division came to talk to me. He seemed to think there was a mystery to this he could solve, and wanted my help. I told him we weren't strong enough to mean anything yet."

Isis gasped again, trying to hold back the tears in her eyes. She'd never felt so powerless and overwhelmed in her life. Mulling on that feeling was a mistake. The black tendrils of Kingdom of Nightmares began to emerge from her sheathed sword, and with another cry, Isis felt her Reiatsu being forcibly sealed by the Law keeping him in check.

She could barely stand, but gritted her teeth anyway, and forced herself into a crouching bow.

"I apologise for my lack of control, Captain."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2010)

Soul Society~

Marcus arrives near the Fifth Division just as the black haired Shinigami was leaving. Sliding to the side Marcus hides himself in the shadow of a nearby building as he watched his target. From the scowl that adorned the boy's features it was more then apparent that whom ever he met, the meeting didn't go all that well. Marcus followed the boy's movements as walked around talking to himself, he wasn't close enough to hear, but he could imagine what was being said considering the mood he thinks the boy is in. Then as soon as he started to pace, the Shinigami seemed to calm himself as he apparently came to a decision as to what he was going to do. With that Marcus watched as the boy headed off in the direction of the Sixth Division. 

Looking Skyward as the boy walked off Marcus could tell it was getting close for his shift to be over, so following him to wherever he was going would be a bad idea. Besides Marcus saw a more indirect way of getting information that he needed, or at least he hoped as his eyes fell on a rather cute member of the Fifth Division. Popping his back off the wall he was on Marcus moved from the shadows and toward the female Shinigami that was heading toward her Barracks.  "Excuse me miss, may I have a moment of your time?' Marcus asks politely getting the girls attention. Turning around Marcus' gaze falls on a more beautiful woman then he was prepared for, his face almost turned blood red. His eyes narrow as he takes a step back. "Yes, may I help you?" she asks. But Marcus is to fixated on her to hear what she said.

 "Talis decor.." Marcus speaks in his native tongue. "Excuse me?" the girl replies snapping Marcus back to reality.  "I'm... My apologies miss, My name is Claudius Bruticus. May I ask you a question?" Marcus asks. "You already have, but shoot." The girl replies with a grin. Marcus nods. She had him there, she was kind of an ass, but he kinda liked that.  "That Shinigami that just left, do you know who he is?" Marcus asks as he pulls out his report papers. "Why did he do anything?" the girl asks.  "No ma'am. Just procedure." Marcus replies keeping any inclination he suspected the Shinigami of anything a secret. "Well, I don't know his name, but I believe he is part of the Sixth." the girl replies as she twists her right index finger on her lower lip.

That wasn't what Marcus wanted to hear, but knowing what Division he was in helped, that means he knows where to start.  "Thank you ma'am, I hate to leave. But I need to report in." Marcus says with a polite bow. Then with a shunpo he vanishes before the girl could object or interject. The girl sighed as Marcus vanished, but she knew of him and that his route led past here, so she'd just talk to him again once he passes back trough. As she vanished trough the barrack doors Marcus appeared several meters away.  "Regimen, Caesar." Marcus pleas, but he knew what his old Friend would say. And if he wasn't on duty he might just have. With a bit of a grumble Marcus heads back to HQ to report in and be revealed of duty.

Some Time Later~

Marcus thought about going back and seeing that Fifth Division woman, but his sword seemed to tug at his Soul reminding him of his greater duty, and that was to get stronger. So there he was standing in front of the Academy Training Facility. Marcus was still unfamiliar with his Squad's facilities and he preferred a setting he was more at home with. When he was alive he and Caesar trained their bodies as well as their mind, so he started his routine like always. With meditation. Not only did this clear his mind, but it made him feel more at peace with his Zanpaktou. After his meditation, around thirty minutes or so, he began the physical side of his training falling back on his old Roman ways of doing things. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno's meal was cut short as a self aware Gillian made his presence felt, "That was my brother you bastard!!" the beast yells as it slams a mighty foot into Reno's side. The force of the impact was so great that it sent Reno' s large bat like frame skidding across the wastes of the desert paradise. With a groan he pulls himself to his feet. Reno felt three of his ribs break off that kick and for the first time he could remember since he evolved he felt pain. Growling he turns, to his surprise the Gillian is already on him and hammers down with a powerful hammer blow sinking Reno into the sands. It was going to be one of those days Reno thought as another powerful kick sends him skidding away again. "You will suffer before you die!" the  Gillian shouts as he storms forward.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

Taomi whistled as she walked along, night was setting in fast, but that didn’t seem to bother her very much, after a few inquiries from some people she knew she could trust, she learned a bit more about Akushou. Truth be told, she had no intention of breaking into the library, she knew people she could bribe for something like that, fortunately she was headed towards the 6th division barracks, the place where Toshiro was holed up, to give him the information she had acquired.

“Maan, this is gonna take a lot longer than I thought.” Taomi grumbled to herself in a childish manner, “By then it could be too late, and we’ll never know the exact answer for sure, but at least I learned that Akushou and the Reapers were somehow involved.”

Taomi grinned to herself, this task had become more fun since she first started out, unfortunately her contacts wouldn’t be able to check the archives very often for information, and she still didn’t know if the archives possessed all the information she needed, sometimes Soul Society could be cruel and wipe out information they don’t want other people meddling in.

As she approached the 6th division barracks, she noticed the guard Shinigami who had spotted herself and Toshiro earlier. She sighed a little bit, this could only turn out to be troublesome, as the man obviously had suspicion to believe they were up to something. Fortunately for her, the Shinigami passed her by, not even giving a hint as to inquiring into their earlier conversation. 

“Although,” Taomi grinned to herself, “I already have a plan in motion, should anyone else find out the matter we were discussing, and if I know Toshiro, he’s told a couple of people who were forced to tell their Captain he mentioned the name.”

Taomi kept the grin on her visage, “That’s alright though, any Captain finding out Toshiro mentioned Akushou is only a convenient setback, I already have a method of dealing with that.”

Taomi decided the best method to send information to Toshiro was to hand him letters that appeared to be dressed like letters from his family. this way no one would suspect the actual truth of the matter. After all, if one doesn’t have suspicious ground to go on, then one can’t charge another person with a trial, and Soul Society standard protocol did not include checking family letters Shinigami received during an inquiry, for reason that involved personal issues.

“Of course, should the Captain Commander allow such a process,” Taomi smiled to herself, “The letters are encoded in a way that only Toshiro would be able to guess their exact meaning, and not even a decoding spell like the one the 5th division Captain uses could undo it.”

Taomi laughed inwardly to herself, ‘_Not to mention, if Toshiro's Captain starts becoming more suspicious, I can simply step in, and say that I received the letters addressed to Toshiro from an outside source that lives somewhere in Rukongai,' _Taomi grinned to herself once more, _'and when asked who sent the letters, I will simply tell them the person who sent them merely placed them at my residence, and when asked why I did not mention this before, I will say because they were addressed as if from his family, and Soul Society protocol forbids us from checking personal letters.'_

Taomi smirked, for a Shinigami of the 8th division, her plan was quiet intelligent, of course she had to thank her contacts to, because if it weren't for their excellent abilities, this plan wouldn't even be able to succeed in the first place.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I apologise for my lack of control, Captain."



Shita looked her over. "Never disobey me again." He orders with a stern look in his eyes. "Go now, You should be feeling better within the hour." He turned his back to Isis. "Isis, You had good judgment. There are things in the works beyond your power to even comprehend. We all must remember what we can and can not do and obey the orders our superiors have given us. That is what separates us from the rogues and the hollows Isis. We have order and a love for our fellow comrades that spans deeper then any ocean. Remember that when you walk through these halls." With that, he allowed Isis to leave the room. "So many more to see." He sighed and summoned two hells butterflies. "Captain Shita to Captains Sekigan and Kiseru, I'd like to have a word with you when your meetings are up." He threw his hand out and the butterflies flew off towards their intended target. "NEXT!" Shita shouts.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, the waiting period had been a bit longer than he expected, seems the 6th Division Captain had no intention on letting her go early, that could only mean the man had found someone that interested him. Toshiro growled a little bit, his patience had begun to run dry, and it was obvious this meeting could go on for more than twenty minutes if Yuugao-taichou felt like it.

?Ah, Toshiro-kun, I see you're still outside!? Taomi's voice called out, and Toshiro turned around to face her.

?Yo, what's up, Taomi-chan?? Toshiro asked, trying to conversation as casual as possible.

?Hey, I found this letter at my doorstep, it seemed like it was addressed to you.? Taomi smiled a little bit, handing Toshiro the letter and winking at him.

Toshiro caught the hint, and took the letter from her, ?Thanks a lot Taomi-chan, I appreciate it.? He smiled a little bit, and Taomi waved at him, heading off back towards the 8th division.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mt10hNg88W8[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro opened the letter, and proceeded to read the contents, he could tell that the letter had been written in a mix of Modern Japanese Language, and Archiac Japanese Language, and Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?Incredible, she even knows I'm one of the few Shinigami who can read languages mixed up, eh? She's been spying on me for a while now.?

_Dear Toshiro-kun,_

_I decided to pay a visit to a couple of friends I have, they're very resourceful and capable of breaking into the library. Of course the two of us could easily do it ourselves if I showed you the right time to meet up, but if someone saw us walking around at night, they would probably suspect us of something, and we'd be easily caught that way, thus it's better if I obtain the information I need like this. Truthfully, I really hate resorting to these kind of tactics, unfortunately in a trying time like this one, such tactics are necessary to obtain the required information._

_My contacts were capable of finding out a few pieces of information about Akushou, unfortunately they only found one solid lead. At any rate, Akushou used to be an extremely powerful Shinigami along time ago, and he was incredibly revered among Soul Society. However, at some point the Captain Commander noticed a distinct change in Akushou, and he noticed that Akushou had been collaborating with an entire group of Shinigami, attempting to complete a specific goal, unfortunately my contacts have been unable to discern what this goal was, as this information seems to be cut out of the archive concerning him. The one damning thing about this is that the group known as the Reapers are apparently somehow connected to Akushou._

_Please don't worry, I assure you that my colleagues will get the necessary information in due time, unfortunately breaking into the library won't be as easy as it seems, and there will be a two week wait period before my colleagues are able to discern more information about Akushou, until then I will continue to send you letters every now and then, giving you the exact details as to what my plan is to keep the Captains off our back, you are to follow every instruction I give you in those letters to a T. Now then, since I've made myself clear, I'll just say that we'll be seeing each other soon, Toshiro-kun._

Toshiro folded the letter up, placing the letter back in the envelope, and he smirked a little bit, ?Indeed, I have a feeling we'll be seeing each other again very soon, Taomi-chan.? Toshiro turned around to walk into his residence, deciding to leave telling the girl about this information until tomorrow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2010)

"Hah," Isis leaned against the first wall she stumbled into, having left the Captain's Office. She remained there for a while, breathing heavily as her body tried to flush out the aftershocks of the pain wave, and resist Kingdom of Nightmares attempts at activation.

She had been more right than she realised. She didn't have a scrap of the strength necessary to do anything. Not yet.

"I need to be stronger still," she grimaced, pushing away from the wall and staggering off back to train. "Stronger with every moment."

~~~

When Ryan eventually came back to his senses, the dull light in the sky told him dawn was approaching. Somehow he'd managed to spend the entire night sleeping on the steps of his own home. He yawned a little, stood and stretched.

The paper Liana left him fell to the ground.

"Hmm," he bent down and picked it up, looking at both sides. The mass of scribble text made no sense to him whatsoever. But it had been left for him. So it was obviously important. Maybe someone else could help figure it out? He decided to head off and see if any of the others could figure it.

~~~

Rán's fire washed around the pillars, torching small Hollow who had not yet fled. She was stalking prey, but it was being elusive. She could feel it's strength, but it was moving at random, with no rhyme and reason, swaying in whatever direction it wanted. And even with the flashy surges of flame she was emitting every now and again, it never even seemed to notice her.

And that was pushing one big button on Rán's wide selection of annoyance controls.

She snarled, incinerated another small time Hollow and continued deeper into the stone forest.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kiseru looked the girl over. "Hoo~ Where have they been keeping you?" He smiled at her, a genuine smile. "I like your laid back attitude, it's refreshing. everyone else seems to high strung and bent on follow the rules or out right just breaking them for their own gain. It's put my poor vice captain in such a tight spot." He took a swig from his gourd of sake. "Would you care for a drink? You seem tense." He poured a bit into a dish and passed it over to Fumiko.
> 
> "I'm just going to ask you a few questions, nothing you need to rush to answer." He leaned back and took another swig. "Have you heard about the reapers? Or, have you seen anything or anyone suspicious as of late? Perhaps, have you seen someone going out late... or getting a little too friendly with some shinigami? Perhaps shinigami getting too friendly with men in suits? Hmm?" He smiled. "And, have you heard the name Byokan Ishima?
> 
> He paused a second. "Also... Why did you chose to join the sixth division?"



It seemed Captain Yuugao was as laid back as the rumors said he was. For someone as laid back as Fumiko the captain seemed to give off an aura that made her feel more comfortable than usual. "Hoo~ Where have they been keeping you?" He smiled at her, a genuine smile. A smile tugged at Fumiko's lips. It had been awhile since she had been complimented on her looks, but she didn't blush that just wasn't her style.

"Now Captain-sama flattery can only get you so far, but as soon as I tranferred in I was sent out." She gracefully accepted sake taking a swig of the cold elixir as it moistened her dry throat. The pouch she had gotten before returning and then having to finally meet her captain face to face worried her more than she had let on.

"I'm just going to ask you a few questions, nothing you need to rush to answer." He leaned back and took another swig. "Have you heard about the reapers? Or, have you seen anything or anyone suspicious as of late? Perhaps, have you seen someone going out late... or getting a little too friendly with some shinigami? Perhaps shinigami getting too friendly with men in suits? Hmm?" He smiled. "And, have you heard the name Byokan Ishima?

Fumiko hummed lightly as she thought the question's over. Truthfully she hadn't been paying attention to anything since she graudated. The reapers, any suspicious people, people sneaking out and etc. All were things she'd never heard/observed/ or paid attention to. I mean she used to sneak out every now and then, but never made it very far.

"Well I know the reapers are former shinigami which I heard from my partner as we split up. Also I haven't seen any suspicious person besides _every_ member of the 11th division" She shuttered as she mentioned that squads name. Not only were they ruthless a trait that wasn't so bad as a little ruthlessness was good now and then, but their rather idiotic one vs one fight policy and the fact that they looked down on kido made Fumiko constantly question the mental states and IQ.

Now the last question concerning the name Byokan Ishima Fumiko had some knowledge on. Before joining the division she had done some stalkingresearch on the division. She had found out that Byokan was the former captain with the current captain having been his VC, but he left for unknown reasons.

"Well...I know before he _left_ Byokan was the captain of this division, but that's about all I know." She lifted the small dish off the desk and took on last chug having expected that to be the last question. "Also... Why did you choose to join the sixth division?" A gaint lip cut found itself in Fumiko's stomach as she began coughing."Why'd I join the division...?" She whispered meekly as she tried to come up with a response. There was no way she'd tell him she join just to: fap to her friends about him and his looks and to become his drinking partner. So as any other being in the world she thought up a lie.

"Easy question CY(Captain Yuugao). I joined 6th division because it's the most balance and laid back. A prefect balance is needed to keep everyone happy. As I'm sure you've heard the saying: "All work and no play make Jack/Jill a dull boy?" She said crossing her legs in the seat as she looked face to face with her captain.

_"He's every bit as handsome as his model."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 2, 2010)

Soul Society – 25 minutes ago


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> It seemed Captain Yuugao was as laid back as the rumors said he was. For someone as laid back as Fumiko the captain seemed to give off an aura that made her feel more comfortable than usual. "Hoo~ Where have they been keeping you?" He smiled at her, a genuine smile. A smile tugged at Fumiko's lips. It had been awhile since she had been complimented on her looks, but she didn't blush that just wasn't her style.
> 
> "Now Captain-sama flattery can only get you so far, but as soon as I tranferred in I was sent out." She gracefully accepted sake taking a swig of the cold elixir as it moistened her dry throat. The pouch she had gotten before returning and then having to finally meet her captain face to face worried her more than she had let on.
> 
> ...



Yuugao let out a little chuckle. "Fascinating! You did your research, I'm very impressed. To remember i was a vice captain under Byokan, amazing." He poured Fumiko another drink. "I like your attitude, it's very well suited for this place. Not too serious and not too loose." Though, the captain himself rarely seemed to do anything within the division. "I believe that is all i'll need for now, though, if you ever wish to have a drink you can find me roaming here and there." He commented. 

Elsewhere- 

"......" Akuma stood before a burned pile or rubble. "O...oi..." He called out. "Huh?" One of the members of the division blinked. "You talkin to me punk!?" He shouts, Akuma simply raises his club. "H...Holy crap!! This guy's got shikai!?" The man thinks to himself. "Oi... Why's there just rubble here?" Akuma asked. "Uh... That Isis bitch... one of her stray kido... it.. it burned this building down...." He responded. Akuma's left eye twitched... then it twitched again.... "G....g....." His spirit began to swirl around his body. "GOD DAMN IT ISIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" The surge of black reiatsu explodes into the sky. 

"KENPACHI-TAICHO!!! AKUMA'S GOING ON A RAMPAGE IN THE RESIDENTIAL DISTRICT!" A shinigami shouts. "It's snack time." Kenpachi responds, nibbling a cookie and getting crumbs on her face. "S...so cute!!!" The shinigami thinks, then shakes his head. "BUT KENPACHI-SAMA!!! HE'LL DESTROY THE RESIDENTIAL AREA BY THE TIME YOUR SNACK IS OVER!!!"
Kenpachi's eye twitched and she picked up her blade. ".... I'll fuckin gutt the brat." She growled. "SO SCARY!" The man thinks. 

Back with Akuma-

"YOU DAMN BITCH!!!" Akuma slams his club into the ground. "I'LL FUCKIN KILL YA!!! I FINALLY GET RID OF YA AND YOU BLOW UP MY DAMN HOUSE!? THIS COST ALL I HAD AND YOU FUCKIN BLOW IT UP!!!!! GGAAAAA FUCKIN BITCH!!!!" He slams his club into one of the walls. "HOW INTERRUPTED MY SNACK!!!" Kenpachi shouts. Everyone turns to look at her. "Hahaha... Bout fuckin time... Ya know what, I'm fuckin sick of your attitude!" Akuma grinned. "How bout i take you out now and take this division over!" Kepnachi spun her scythe around. "Try it." 

Akuma's reiatsu burned at it's peak, inside it though, there was a sinister feeling, a creepy evil lurking beneath the surface... Akuma's left eye was slowly turning black. "DIE YOU FUC-" He charged forward and screams, but he's cut short. His club slowly begins to fall in half in front of him. "S...shit..." Blood sprays and blocks his vision, he already knew what happened... Kenpachi... fuck the bitch was fast....


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus had moved on from his physical exercises, like push ups, squats and the alike, to practicing with his Zanpaktou skills. With arcing fluid swings he traces small and large elegant circles in the air. Many years ago, when he first arrived in the Soul Society, Marcus had learned to adapt his fighting style to fit his new weapon. Back when he was still amongst Humanity Marcus had employed many weapons and his tactics was centered around group and army combat, rarely did he face one enemy and he always fought in a Legion with each man helping the other with their spear, shield or gladius. 

But it was easy to adapt all that to a single sword style. The length of his Zanpaktou, just a little longer then most, could be as effective as a shield and acted as the range of his spear. It's long curved edge was meant for cutting and not piercing so the biggest change he had to overcome was his natural instinct to stab instead of slash. It was a clumsy style for a while, but within the first hundred or so years in Zaraki he perfected his form and was almost as effective as he was when he was a Soldier. 

Marcus felt a little nostalgic as he sheathed his sword he only wished that there was someone he could physically spar with, but this late at night,everyone was probably asleep. So with a bit of a yawn he sets up three wooden targets, this was usually when he practiced small Kido. But he had an inclination to do something else. To try something different. Drawing his sword he walks up to one of the targets and allows it to rest just above it. Relaxing his body Marcus closed his eyes and focused. The with a quick angled slice he cuts the wooden target in twain. As he felt his sword leave the wood Marcus' eyes snapped open,  "Hado no. 1 Sho!" he says loudly. A small force exits from his hands traveling the length of his sword. The effect wasn't what Marcus had wanted. Waiting to use the Kido after the cut barely pushed on the target and the two halves of the board only wobbled as they hit the ground.

 "I need to cast the Kido earlier." Marcus grumbled to himself as he walked over to the next target. Pulling his sword back up he goes through the routine again, but this time he commanded the Kido at the beginning of the cut,  "Shō!" he exclaimed as his sword hit the board. The result was funny, but not what he was looking for. Instead of blowing two pieces away from one another Marcus simple pushed the target to the ground causing it to splinter.  "I can see I need practice with this." Marcus remarks as he moves to the last target he had set up. Slashing across it Marcus gives the command about halfway through the target, Shō.". The spell fires off as he almost finished cutting the target in two. With a splintering sound the board splinters the rest of the way in two and flies in two directions. A happy grin spreads Marcus' features. It was a little rough, but the idea seemed to be in the right place. All he needed to do was practice.

Sheathing his Zanpkatou Marcus gathers the materials he used and put them back where they go putting the wooden targets in the area to be destroyed as he was told to do when he was a student. He wanted to practice more, but he knew that it was getting late and he had a double shift tomorrow. Volunteering for extra work was a weakness that Marcus had, he always wanted to please his superior officers, and being a new recruit for the Third just made that drive worse. He felt he had something to prove.

The route he took from the Training Facility took Marcus by the library archives on his way back to his Barracks. When he got to the library his catch a gruesome site. Two bodies that looked as if they had been trough a meat grinder. The small cuts that covered their bodies were non lethal, it was the large deep gash in their chest that had been the killing blow. Checking the vitals Marcus came to the quick realization that these two were dead. His first inclination was they were the guards of the Library, but looking around he sees that the guards were propped up in corners of the building out cold.  "Volutabrum." Marcus growls as he summons a Hell Butterfly. He didn't know if his Captain was awake, but she soon would be. And those two would be at the brunt of her anger, he hoped. Marcus sent the Butterfly off the Third Division as he walked up to one of the sleeping guards.  "Wake up you lazy bum!" he roars as he slaps the man a couple times in the face.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 3, 2010)

Karakura Town – Dawn

Hogo sat up suddenly, drenched in sweat, panting a little, the effects of the nightmare that just plagued him starting to set in. Hogo grasped his head a little bit, holding it as he got his barrings back, and as he looked around he remembered Ryan had brought him to his Master's place. The Master introduced himself as Tyler last night, and they stayed up for a while teaching Hogo how to find his center, and keep himself calm in strenuous situations, as well as how to find his true self. Hogo had to admit, that the techniques he used did allow him to focus his abilities a bit more, and he was able to more completely mold shields around objects.

Hogo rolled out of the bed and onto his feet, and noticed that he could smell food from the kitchen. It seemed that Tyler, as the man had called himself, was up early today, apparently fixing breakfast for himself. Hogo smiled a little bit and stretched, and decided he would wait for the man to come pick him up, since he didn't really seem to know his way around the house quite yet.

Hogo flopped down on the bed, sighing a little bit, “I wonder what that was all about,” Hogo sighed a little, “That nightmare was weird, all I remember is seeing this incredibly tall figure looming over me, and he gave me a grin,” Hogo shuddered a little as he remembered the monstrous grin, “ after that he announced that Karakura Town was going to be destroyed completely, along with another place, but I woke up before I could hear name.”

Hogo sighed a little bit, remembering how the dreams he had before turned out to be premonitions, and he looked out the window, “I hope that this one doesn't turn out to be another premonition, and it was all just some weird nightmare.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2010)

3rd division-

Aikan had finished the interrogations with her division. They were easy enough, she was using some of her seated officers to aid in getting them taken care of and she'd made sure the seated officers were interviewed first. As she sat in her office, looking over a pleasant little meal in front of her two hells butterflies came in. One from the fifth division, Shita was requesting a meeting, not very common from him. But more uncommon, there was a butterfly from Marcus, two murders near the library.  She thinks back for a moment, That was the seventh divisions men... And the ninth division was in charge of this sort of thing... 

"Damn..." She sighed. "It's going to be wild here then. So many divisions involved, it's best to just tell the commander." She summoned her hells butterfly and sent the message to the commander, with the number of captains expands to this level, It's best to have everyone present in order for the information to flow easily.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 3, 2010)

Hueco Mundo ? 4 days later


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?*Glub glub glub* PUAAAAAH! WHAT THE HELL?!? Toshiro shouted at the top of his lungs, before turning around to face none other than, ?Yuugao-taichou?!?



"Greetings little rabbit." Yuugao commented, sitting down on a chair near toshiro's bed. "There's a captains meeting tonight and i want to make sure of something." He crossed his legs and yawned. "I heard, from a bird, or a butterfly. That you had been talking about Akushou. In fact, you had been trying to get more information on him." He took a swig from a second jug he had on him. "I warned you once, to stay away. But the rabbit leaped into the forest the wolves call home. There's time to turn away little rabbit, walk out of the forest and return to the den. Because when the wolves hear your steps, they'll come for their meal." 

He walked over to Toshiro. "I'll explain this clearly this time. I know Toshiro-kun. I know about your past, I know who you talked too. You might think of me as someone whose incompetent because of my attitude." He got in Toshiro's face, there was a menacing aura about him, almost as if Toshiro would be killed on the spot with a flick of his hand. "I leave the captains work to my Vice captain. Because i've got a special assignment Toshiro. One you have overlooked. I'll warn you once more, stay away." He backed away and turned his back. "I'll keep my mouth shut, i have no reason to drag you or anyone else down. I have my focus and i will not be apart of anything that strays me from my goal. But if the first and the ninth division hear of your escapades, as they will at this meeting i suspect. Then expect your fun little romp to through the forest to end in a nice warm bath of stomach acid."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 4, 2010)

Toshiro was about to speak to his defense, when suddenly a familiar voice called out of the blue.

“Wait, Cap'n Yuugao,” Taomi spoke, having appeared at the doorway, “I'm sorry for eavesdropping like this, I was on my way to visit Toshiro this morning, we had just met yesterday and I decided he would make a friend, so I wanted to talk to him some more.”

Yuugao eyed the girl, waiting for her to continue onward, not saying a word.

“The truth of the matter is,” Taomi looked away, nervousness showing on her face, “I took advantage of Toshiro-kun's anger at being kept out of the loop, you see I heard a story through the grapevine, that all throughout his life as a kid, Toshiro's always been kept out of the loop, including some information about what the man who raised him was involved in.” Taomi looked back at the Captain, “My Captain also asked me if I heard about Akushou, but when I told her no, she just ushered me along, and after overhearing Toshiro claiming he wanted to know more about Akushou, I persuaded him into helping me.”

Taomi fell to her knees, surprising Toshiro a little bit, “Taomi-chan..” Toshiro couldn't utter any other words besides her name.

“Please, if you're going to let them punish anyone for this, then please have them punish this rabbit's romp through the forest in a pit of stomach acid.” Taomi fell silent after this, awaiting the Captain's response.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro was about to speak to his defense, when suddenly a familiar voice called out of the blue.
> 
> ?Wait, Cap'n Yuugao,? Taomi spoke, having appeared at the doorway, ?I'm sorry for eavesdropping like this, I was on my way to visit Toshiro this morning, we had just met yesterday and I decided he would make a friend, so I wanted to talk to him some more.?
> 
> ...



SHING! Yuugao's blade finds it's self resting near Toami's neck. The metal sings its siren's song as it continues to vibrate from the force with which it was drawn. The morning light catches it at just the right angel to produce a beam of light along Toshiro's wall. "Name your captain and we'll see how true this is." Yuugao comments. "Now, pressuring poor Toshiro-san because he was left out of the loop? I would doubt that makes him upset. He's the type who simply can't let something go. No matter how much better it would be fore him. To bring this child into the wolves den, are you friend or foe?" He sheaths his blade. "I'll want to speak with your captain, from the way you carry yourself, you almost seem like fifth division."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 4, 2010)

Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit as Yuugao suddenly unsheathed his blade and pointed it directly at Taomi, but he could only listen quietly as the Captain asked her a bunch of questions that seemed to roll through his head as mindless ramblings. Toshiro was too busy worrying about what the Captain was going to do to her, his heartbeat had suddenly shot up considerably.

'_What the hell's wrong with me? I've only just met her, so why am I acting so worried all of a sudden?'_ Toshiro asked himself, unable to comprehend the exact cause of his sudden increase in adrenaline, but then the phase seemed to pass as the Captain sheathed his Zanpaktou back up.

“You don't recognize me, sir?” Toami asked, unable to believe that Yuuago hadn't recognized her, “My name is Koana Taomi, I'm the 8th seat of the 5th division, my Captain is Jukuren Shita, and I'm as friendly as they come.” Taomi looked away, “I just let my ego get the better of me is all, I didn't mean to cause any trouble by saying this to Toshiro, I thought he was going to keep the information to himself, I hadn't planned on telling anyone else.”

Taomi moved to get up from her kneeling position, standing up again, and dusting herself off, then looked up at Yuugao with a deadly serious stare, “I wouldn't try to betray this division for anything, I just wanted to know more about why this was a secret, and I didn't want to do it alone, I'm selfish like that.”

Toshiro had been stunned into shock, unable to say anything in response to what Taomi had been saying, however his barrings came back to him, and he suddenly found his ability to speak.

“Yuugao-taichou, I know who I told this, she isn't going to be charged with anything is she?” Toshiro asked, looking directly at the Captain, a specific look on his eyes that Taomi couldn't quite place. Taomi wondered exactly where Toshiro planned to take this conversation, and then the realization dawned on her, the look in Toshiro's eyes said he had planned for the Captain to approach him from the start.

'_This guy didn't just tell the person because he wasn't being careful,_' Taomi was shocked to say the least, '_He intended to garner suspicion onto himself in the first place?!_'


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2010)

_6th Division_

"So...did you get the chance to tell him?"

"...Tell who what?" Fumiko asked confused. Answering random questions coming at her out of nowhere. She need an advance notice...atleast minutes or hours before she was going to be asked. Kioshi only looked at the girl with a deadpan face. He knew she could be dense, but this was new even for her. Maybe she was just trying to forget about it?

"Did you tell your _captain_ about the _pouch_ that had been sent to use before we were called back?" He said stressing the key words hoping it woud jog her memory. It seemed to work as Fumiko's face lit up like a bulb went off...in a dark attic. "Nope I didn't get the chance to tell him. He started asking me questions and then we had a drink and..." She trailed off as her eyes began to glaze over.

Kioshi could only sigh as they both continued walking. How easily he forgot Fumiko had a crush on the man. The only reason she joined this division in the first place. "Besides no need to worry him about something trivial like this. I sent the badages back to their respective divisions so no need to worry about that" She suddenly blurted out as she returned from her world of fantasy, lust and sin.

She didn't want to show it, but deep down it hadn't gotten to her. For someone to slaugther her fellow people and then send her their badages drenched in blood. It was a sight she rather not think about and push back into the depths of her mind. 

"Well...if that's done with then I have another question."

"Shoot?" Fumiko said giving him her attention.

"Why are we just walking around division...aimlessly?" For more than half an hour he had been over here and most of that time they had just been walking."Enjoying each others company?" She said as if it was the most obvious thing. Kioshi only replied with a simply "Ah" as his eyes began go wander all over.

"Listen to this new song I learned from when we were in Tokyo. It's from one of the games I bought while over there." Reaching into her...cleavage (which Kioshi took note of) Fumiko pulled out a blue mp3 player with matching head phones. Turning up the volume and putting one head phone in his ear and the other in hers, Fumiko hit the play button as music began to blare out the headphones.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[divshare]myId=11887132-d0a[/divshare]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2010)

Soul Society~

Caesar once told me, "Sed fortuna, quae plurimum potest cum in reliquis rebus tum praecipue in bello, parvis momentis magnas rerum commutationes efficit; ut tum accidit." : "Fortune, which has a great deal of power in other matters but especially in war, can bring about great changes in a situation through very slight forces."

Marcus had succeeded in waking the two guards. But when questioned they only replied with blank stares and drivel. "Quare operor EGO sino fossor..." Marcus growls as he falls to a slump on the library steps. Protocol dictates that the reporting Shinigmi had to stay with the scene, that meant that he, off duty or not, was to stick around until he was revealed. "Hey what did you just say?" one of the guards ask in response to the weird language that Marcus had spoken.  "That you're lucky that I'm not the one that gets to interrogate you." Marcus replies with a lie as he lays a hand on the handle of his Zanpaktou.  "And what do you think of this?" Marcus asks his blade.

Nothing.  "Nothing as usual." Marcus says with a sigh. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno plows through a sand dune causing it to explode on impact. Reno growls in anger as he skids across the sands. The angered intelligent Gillian plows forward at break neck speed, well breakneck for a Gillian, both it's claws hands pulled wide. Beneath his mask Reno's eyes narrow as the behemoth barreled in. With a growl he takes his normal form and locks claws with opposing Gillian. There muscles strain as they via for dominance over the grapple. The Gillian was strong, even stronger then Reno. Even as this seemed surprising, Reno was forced to live with this reality his whole life as the smallest. But see this is where he shines. This is where he worked his ability the best. 

As the Gillian forced Reno down and back the Gillian opened his mouth and allowed a Cero to start to form. A smile slips across Reno's face as he falls back and allows himself to shrink causing his opponent to fall off balance. With a thunderous crash the Gillian falls face forward. The force of the impact causes the Cero to explode. The Gillian howls as he rolls onto his back clutching at his broken and breaking face. Reno pulls himself to his full height as he allows his body to stretch back to his actual size and form. 

 "What was you saying about killing me?" Reno asks as the Gillian's mask flakes away.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit as Yuugao suddenly unsheathed his blade and pointed it directly at Taomi, but he could only listen quietly as the Captain asked her a bunch of questions that seemed to roll through his head as mindless ramblings. Toshiro was too busy worrying about what the Captain was going to do to her, his heartbeat had suddenly shot up considerably.
> 
> '_What the hell's wrong with me? I've only just met her, so why am I acting so worried all of a sudden?'_ Toshiro asked himself, unable to comprehend the exact cause of his sudden increase in adrenaline, but then the phase seemed to pass as the Captain sheathed his Zanpaktou back up.
> 
> ...


 
"To begin with, I don't remember you at all no." He comments. "The last i heard the 8th seat was vacant... Perhaps i've been out of the loop for too long. But rather, if you are under Shita's command then i would have hoped you would be one to follow the rules a little better. I know how Shita feels about those who break the rules... Interesting. I wonder, what would happen if he found out about your little escapades... And by breaking the rules of your captain, you've betrayed him. In every sense of the world you have dishonored your captain and division. Me, I'm not one to care for petty things like this." He took a swig of his sake. "But honestly, Why would one such as yourself, knowingly break the divisions credo she so honestly wants to defend? Curiousty? Selfishness? That seems too vacant, far too vacant."


> Toshiro had been stunned into shock, unable to say anything in response to what Taomi had been saying, however his barrings came back to him, and he suddenly found his ability to speak.
> 
> ?Yuugao-taichou, I know who I told this, she isn't going to be charged with anything is she?? Toshiro asked, looking directly at the Captain, a specific look on his eyes that Taomi couldn't quite place. Taomi wondered exactly where Toshiro planned to take this conversation, and then the realization dawned on her, the look in Toshiro's eyes said he had planned for the Captain to approach him from the start.
> 
> '_This guy didn't just tell the person because he wasn't being careful,_' Taomi was shocked to say the least, '_He intended to garner suspicion onto himself in the first place?!_'


[/QUOTE]

"Punished? That depends on their captain. If it happened to be the girl who recently saw Shita san, I would apologize go her. I heard she screamed, a terrible scream in fact. Shita forced her to do one hundred push ups while he sat on her back... But i wouldn't worry, if that's not the girl you told, then everything is fine. I would feel terrible about it personally... almost makes me want to give up on chasing the information... It's a weird thing... I wonder, i hear that the punishment of pain is so very vague... Recently a member of the eleventh division suffered so much he was bleeding internally. What was his name.." Yuugao rubbed his chin. "Ah yes... Akuma."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 4, 2010)

Toshiro listened to the Captain as he spoke to Taomi, and then as he spoke about what happened to Isis and Akuma, and his hands inadvertently gripped his knees. Toshiro knew the Captain was playing his emotions, to try to convince him to leave well enough alone, and he almost planned on giving into that, but first Toshiro needed to explain himself, and why he decided to appear to act so stupid, after all anyone who knew him completely knew he wouldn't do something so ignorant if he had honestly planned to go through with something like that.

?I'm sorry, Isis, I didn't mean to put you through so much trouble, but I had to take the gamble.? Toshiro gritted his teeth slightly, ?Believe what you want out of this Yuugao-taichou, but I needed to have myself suspected in order to have someone start surveillance on me, and follow my every move.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?The truth is, I'm convinced someone was following me, however I didn't plan on using the conventional methods, since those seemed far too easy to simply intercept and change my method.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, all the sincerity of his words showing in his eyes.

?What do you mean?!? Taomi spoke up suddenly, ?You couldn't use conventional methods?! A hell butterfly would have been much easier than taking a gamble that risks your life!?

?SHUT UP!? Toshiro yelled at Taomi, surprising her a little bit, ?I'm convinced a Shinigami of some sort was following me, and they could have simply used a hell butterfly to intercept my message, and say I was sneaking around at night, drawing suspicion onto me.? Toshiro smiled a little at Taomi, ?Instead of risking that possibility, I took the gamble of drawing suspicion onto myself anyway, and that way I could send the message through a Captain to the Commander without drawing the attention of my follower.?

Taomi gaped at Toshiro, ?That still doesn't explain everything, it could have simply been a Shinigami doing surveillance on you because of our conversation.?

Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?No, this presence didn't feel like a Shinigami from the Seireitei, it felt more like the Shinigami I fought back on Earth.?

Toshiro turned his attention back to Yuugao, ?Yuugao-taichou, I swear on my honor to this division I would never try to figure out information I have no business knowing about if it risks any danger to Soul Society, I merely needed to let someone know that I'm convinced a Reaper is sneaking around Soul Society disguised as a Shinigami from Soul Society.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro listened to the Captain as he spoke to Taomi, and then as he spoke about what happened to Isis and Akuma, and his hands inadvertently gripped his knees. Toshiro knew the Captain was playing his emotions, to try to convince him to leave well enough alone, and he almost planned on giving into that, but first Toshiro needed to explain himself, and why he decided to appear to act so stupid, after all anyone who knew him completely knew he wouldn't do something so ignorant if he had honestly planned to go through with something like that.
> 
> ?I'm sorry, Isis, I didn't mean to put you through so much trouble, but I had to take the gamble.? Toshiro gritted his teeth slightly, ?Believe what you want out of this Yuugao-taichou, but I needed to have myself suspected in order to have someone start surveillance on me, and follow my every move.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?The truth is, I'm convinced someone was following me, however I didn't plan on using the conventional methods, since those seemed far too easy to simply intercept and change my method.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, all the sincerity of his words showing in his eyes.
> 
> ...



"You've succeeded in doing it the dumbest way possible." Yuugao commented. "I have already listened to one of your ideas, Why do you think simply coming too me wouldn't solve this problem? Instead you risk hurting your own friends? Toshiro, If this is a lie, I will not simply let you go. Risking shinigami's lives simply because you had a hunch you wanted to prove." He shook his head. "Never mind, There is a meeting i need to attend to. The rabbit and the fox can stay here." He grumbled and turned around, this time vanishing in an instant.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2010)

Akuma- Day Before-

  “You’re pathetic.” Kenpachi steps away. “Saying you can beat me, Do you think you’re really that good? No. I don’t-“ “GRAH!!!!” BAM!!!!! “W..what!?” Everyone was in shock, “Huff….huff…huff….”  Akuma’s fist, slammed into Kenpachi’s back. “I wont… Give up.” The wound on his chest was gone.  “What happened?!” Kenpachi’s eyes widened. “Fight you pathetic worm! FIGHT!” The voice shouts in his head, Akuma has to obey, he doesn’t know why… but he has too.  Kenpachi clenched her fist and backhanded Akuma through a wall. “Get over yourself. If you can only muster up that much strength you will never defeat me.” Still… He was able to catch her off guard… No one had seen that before. Just what the hell happened in that instant!?

  Before-

  As akuma lay on the ground, he saw something… “You’re pathetic.” It was a figure, but not his zanpakto… it was cloaked. “You don’t deserve your position. You can’t even handle one… little… girl.  The King of Rukongai!? Pathetic! You ruled the lawless district with an iron fist and this is the best you can do!? BWAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU SHOULD JUST LIE THERE AND DIE LIKE THE DOG YOU ARE! How is it little doggy!? How is the pain!? Huh!? You got a big head because you forced back a gilian! BUT YOU’RE NOTHING IN FRONT OF A CAPTAIN ARE YOU!?”

  “Shut… shut up… I’ll fucking kill that bitch… I’ll be the kenpachi…!” The figure grinned and crouched down. Taking Akuma’s chin in his hand he raised him up to his face. “Then, I’ll help you. You want that bitch dead and I do too. I’ll help you fight her.” Akuma scoffed. “How do you expect to do that.” “Watch me.” There was a brilliant flash of light, and then everything went black. When the lights came back, Akuma found himself; he could see the trail of destruction that was caused by Kenpachi’s hit. He was thrown over a thousand feet… through buildings and through walls.  “Shit…” He coughed and laid back. “What… happened?”

  Karakura- Present Day-

  Shino lay down on the concrete, His body was battered and bloody, his guns were still locked in their holsters. “Will… Will this keep happening?” He wondered. “Those creatures… hollows Akuma and Toshiro called em…”  Shino turned over onto his side and pushed off the ground with his elbow. Supporting himself with his right leg as he slowly stood up. “I hope not.” Turning and looking at three large piles of rubble. He waved it off and started to walk back into town. Ryan’s master had given him directions to his house where he could pick up Hogo. 

  He was going to head there, pick him up, get home and take a nice shower. Bo-bwep. Shino’s car beeps as the alarm is turned off. Putting the keys in, unlocking the door and opening it, He sits down. First step, he puts his guns in the glovebox. He doesn’t want Hogo to see them and get scared. “Alright.” He leaned back, turned the A/C on and let out a sigh. Picking up the raidio he cleared his throat. “This is Officer Shino Kaijitsu, I’ll be out on cell.” 

“Dispatch to Car 23, 10-4 at 10:36” Shino nodded, put the radio down and then turned on the car radio to listen to a few blasts of music. “Alright body… try and get us there safe and sound.” He turned the  key in the ignition, put her in gear, stepped on the gas and rolled out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2010)

Toshiro flinched as the Captain angrily left the room, the words spoken to him biting him hard, and Toshiro looked down at the floor, unable to muster up words to himself at this point. Yuugao-taichou had been bang on, of course the simplest solution should have been the best, that's what the law of Ockham's Razor stated, so why did he go through all this trouble to begin with?

?Damn it!? Toshiro punched the wall to house, leaving a dent in it, not caring if anyone was around to hear his words, ?I'm still just as stupid as ever, always fucking using people for my own gain, I thought I left that life behind after I got out of Konoha.?

Toshiro gritted his teeth, thinking about the possibility of what could have happened to Isis, the image rolling through his head like day, he could just imagine Isis being affected in the same way the Captain told him that Akuma was, and just the thought of that was enough to break him down. Toshiro growled a little bit, whoever had been following him had outsmarted him again, they probably intended on the Captain breaking his resolve down so they could make their strike.

Taomi shook her head, getting her barrings back, ?Toshiro-kun, you may have just ruined this entirely for yourself.?

Toshiro shot her a nasty look, ?You think I don't realize that?! There is no ?you may have just ruined this entirely for yourself? I'm as fucking screwed as they get, there's no way if my inquiry was mentioned at the meeting that Yuugao-taichou would have any intention of saying anything to save my hide, hell it's possible he wouldn't even tell the Captain Commander himself of what I just said.?

Taomi sighed a little bit, ?Perhaps taking this to another Captain would solve the problem.?

Toshiro laughed wildly at that comment, ?Taking this information to another Captain would solve the problem?! You must be even stupider than I am, that would only make this issue worse than it already is.?

Taomi looked up at Toshiro, ?So what do you intend to do, just accept the punishment without trying to get out of it??

Toshiro growled again, and stood up from his seat, ?First thing I'm going do is apologize to Isis directly, after that we'll see about the punishment they intend to dish out, and I _know _it will be dished out.?

Toshiro stormed out of the residence, and Taomi watched from the doorway as he disappeared out of sight, and she sighed a little bit. This Toshiro wasn't the same person as when she first met him, and asked him about helping her out with finding out more information about Akushou. Toshiro had changed ever since then, it almost seemed like he became obsessed without finding out the information, but now something more influenced Toshiro.

?Toshiro-kun, it almost seems like he's given up all hope of ever being a proper Shinigami.? Taomi sighed a little bit, ?Then again I wouldn't blame him, then punishment for this type of thing ranges from all sorts of things, from a simple warning to possible exile from Soul Society itself.?

Taomi looked up to the sky as she walked out of Toshiro's residence, ?What have I done? I've torn someone's life away from them without realizing it.? Taomi's eyes grew serious, ?I need to have a talk with my Captain about this, something has to be done for Toshiro's sake, I can't let him get punished for something that isn't his fault.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2010)

Isis hadn't set foot outside of Fifth Division's Barracks since she had first arrived. Though the 'Law' preventing her Shikai was bound to her, being outside of the massive collection of 'Laws' that surrounded the Division made her feel very exposed all of a sudden. It was like living in such a controlled environment had been surrounded by cushions. She paused for a moment to wonder whether she'd already gone soft.

If she had, she wouldn't be doing what she was going to next.

It was a bit of a walk to Second Division, but she was planning on meeting Heron once more. He had shown interest in teaching her, when the two had first met, and there was so much more she felt she could learn better from him than in Fifth Division. Her Kidou may be growing stronger, but her skills in physical combat and movement techniques were already feeling stagnated. This was her chance to shake things up a little.

She set off in the direction of Second.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]I0nPrNuapRk[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro pounded his fist into wall multiple times, trying to clear his head, but to no avail, the Captain's words continued flowing through his head.

?_You've succeeded in doing so in one of the dumbest ways possible.? Yuugao commented, ?I've already listened to one of your ideas, why do you think simply coming to me wouldn't solve this problem? Instead you risk hurting your own friends? Risking Shinigami's lives simply because you had a hunch you wanted to prove.?_

Toshiro growled a little bit, his Reiatsu flaring up for a moment, but he managed to immediately drag it back down under control. After all, exerting his Reiatsu in the midst of Soul Society would draw attention that Toshiro franky did not intend on grabbing at this point.

?FUCK! How could I have been so stupid?!? Toshiro pounded his fist into the wall again, ?I put everyone in harm's way, that hasn't changed, that's the way it was before, and that's the way it is after I became a Shinigami!?

Toshiro had been standing outside the 6th division barracks, having come back to them after deciding that going after Isis was a stupid maneuver for the time being, even if the Captains had been headed to a meeting, the Vice Captains stayed at the division headquarters, and there's no way in hell Toshiro felt like bearing the brunt wrath of a Vice Captain, especially after all the things he told Isis last night.

?Damn it, I need to beat the shit out of something, I'm gonna go insane with all these pent up emotions!? Toshiro fumed to himself, and then suddenly stopped, realizing how Akuma like that sounded, ?AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF THAT FUCKER OF ALL PEOPLE'S BEEN RUBBING OFF ON ME!?

Toshiro sighed a little bit, then started taking deep breaths, trying to calm himself down, ?Come on Toshiro, you can sweat this thing off, you just have to pray for the best, right? I mean, it's not if I could actually be charged with anything, I haven't actively pursued any information, and I already stated a reason behind my actions, there's a high probability anyone besides Taomi could have heard my fuming, which means their suspect list would be zero, right?? Toshiro mused to himself, trying to calm his nerves.

Finally gathering a hold of his emotions, Toshiro let out a deep and relaxed sigh, ?Of course, it wouldn't make any sense for them to charge me when there's no proof I've actively pursued any sort of information involving Akushou. After all, it's just like I said, I rambled onto myself in public, and therefore the amount of suspects that could have heard me are like a couple of dozen at least, and possibly more. After all, telling Isis was just a way to get Yuugao-taichou to talk to me, and the fact that a Reaper is likely following me is not something he would brush off so easi-? Toshiro's musings were interrupted as he caught something out of the corner of his eye.

Toshiro walked into the barracks, catching something on the side of his residence, and as he approached closer, he could see it was a message, ?What the hell? I don't remember that being there earlier.?

The message reads: _I'm watching you Toshiro-kun, I'll always be watching you, you tried to open the fence, before figuring out why it was there in the first place, well now you're in too far, and this time you won't simply be able to walk away.?_

Toshiro's eyes widened, and he stepped back from his residence, nearly topping over the other residence in the first place. Toshiro whipped out his Zanpaktou, looking around, mind and body alert as he tried to figure out if anyone was around. Toshiro couldn't feel any unfamiliar presence though, all the people around seemed to be people of Soul Society.

Toshiro turned back to the message on the wall, his Zanpaktou still drawn, and his anger swells to new heights, ?WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS, SOME KIND OF PRANK, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE ASSHOLE?!? Toshiro roars as loud as he can, not caring if he manages to alert the attention of the whole division, ?I SWEAR IF I FIND YOU I'LL RIP YOU INTO PIECES MYSELF, BECAUSE THIS IS NOT A JOKE!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro turned back to the message on the wall, his Zanpaktou still drawn, and his anger swells to new heights, ?WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS, SOME KIND OF PRANK, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE ASSHOLE?!? Toshiro roars as loud as he can, not caring if he manages to alert the attention of the whole division, ?I SWEAR IF I FIND YOU I'LL RIP YOU INTO PIECES MYSELF, BECAUSE THIS IS NOT A JOKE!?



"You talk to yourself too much." Yuugao comments. "BWAH!" Toshiro shouts and drops to the ground. "W..what the hell do you think you're doing Taicho!?" Yuugao looked Toshiro over. "I've just come back from my captains meeting with good news and bad news." Toshiro gulped. "What's... What's the good news?" He asked. "I'm not going to be blamed for a single thing that's happened. It's excellent news if i say so myself. Now as for the bad news." His blade transformed into a whip with two spikes at the end. "You are to be terminated immediately."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You talk to yourself too much." Yuugao comments. "BWAH!" Toshiro shouts and drops to the ground. "W..what the hell do you think you're doing Taicho!?" Yuugao looked Toshiro over. "I've just come back from my captains meeting with good news and bad news." Toshiro gulped. "What's... What's the good news?" He asked. "I'm not going to be blamed for a single thing that's happened. It's excellent news if i say so myself. Now as for the bad news." His blade transformed into a whip with two spikes at the end. "You are to be terminated immediately."


 
Toshiro's eyes widened immediately as the Captain suddenly seemed to release his Shikai, and he backed a way a little bit, ?Wh-what?! I'm to be terminated?! That's impossible, I haven't pursued any information on Akushou, and I damn sure know I've never done anything traitorous towards Soul Society.? Toshiro gulped a little bit, sweating bullets at this point, cursing himself mentally inside for all the stupid mistakes he made.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro's eyes widened immediately as the Captain suddenly seemed to release his Shikai, and he backed a way a little bit, ?Wh-what?! I'm to be terminated?! That's impossible, I haven't pursued any information on Akushou, and I damn sure know I've never done anything traitorous towards Soul Society.? Toshiro gulped a little bit, sweating bullets at this point, cursing himself mentally inside for all the stupid mistakes he made.



"You're crime, Is stupidity." Yuugao's blade returned to normal and he sheathed it. "You really should have been able to see through that." He comments. "You are off the hook, the commander suspects nothing. However I know everything, You would be better off not pursuing this matter any longer, understood? I've gone above and beyond to keep them off my tracks and your little mess will bring them to my heels. I wont protect you any longer after this, got it? Next time, I'll give you up for everything." He turned his back. "Be thankful."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REVkKGzNDZo[/YOUTUBE]



*Present Day Karakura Town*

Hiroyuki layed on his bed, his injuries had managed to heal quickly much to his surprise. Though ever since the incident he had a headache that would not go away. He had doubts that it was a concusion. He looked up at the ceiling of his room. Everything that had happened to him so far just seemed so unreal. It was as if it had been some surreal dream.

He rolled to his side, gazing at his alarm clock. Everything before the explosion still was a bit hazy to him. He remembered that he was going home from work. He remembered that he looked up at the sky and saw something that seemed unusual about it, he couldn't remember exactly what that detail about the sky was.

He sighed, deciding to give up on what it was. His gaze focused more on the alarm clock. He looked at the glowing red numbers. Then suddenly, he saw the alarm clock push back on its own. He immedietlly sat up with his eyes' widened from shock. Did he really just see an alarm clock push back on its own?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 6, 2010)

The Soul Society~
Caesar once told me- Is est non illa puteus fed , porro - saeta men ut EGO vereor , tamen stilus quod ieiunium vultus. : It is not these well fed, long-haired men that I fear, but the pale and the hungry looking.

Steps echo through a darkness as a man is seemingly being chased through a pitch blackness. “Show yourself!” a familiar voice echoes out through the void. In response a dark laugh seems to reverberate through the heavy air and washes over the lost soul.  The man grunts loudly as the sound of steel on sheath can be heard as a blade it drug out. –skiiiiiiiiiiiint!!- “Do you believe that tooth pick will protect you any better than it did last time?” The owner of the dark laugh barks as another laugh erupts from the darkness around the man. “I feared neither the Gaul nor the Belgians. I will not fear what hides itself in the dark. Meus vita pro Empire!”  The man replies as he pulls the weapon to his chest. “Shinigami. Yes, you life will be given.” The dark voice replies as red streaks spark to life then streak along in the darkness.  A red glow illuminates a lone man as the attack nears him. Marcus grunts as he narrowly dodges the attack as he dashes back into the darkness. 

“What’s the matter? I thought that this is what you wanted?” the creature’s voice echoes through the darkness as another laugh is loosed. “Who are you? And how would you know of my wishes?” Marcus growls back as he holds his Zanpaktou out defensively. “Oh, don’t tell me you’ve already forgotten me?” the sinister voice replies as a set of gray orbs burn to life in the darkness. Marcus grits his teeth as he pulls his blade around as he locks onto the eyes. “Still nothing Marcus?” Sweat forms on Marcus’ brow as he hears his name rattled out by the beast. “How do you know my name?” Marcus growls as he charges in. A silver flash cuts through the air, but Marcus misses as the eyes vanish into the abyss. “Coward!!” Marcus bites as he twist trying to regain his bearings. “I’m sad that you’ve forgotten me already.” The dark voice replies with a sigh as the sound of claws on concrete can be heard in the distance.  “Show yourself to me monster, and I’ll end your misery.” Marcus shouts as the sounds of his movements echo through the darkness. 

“My misery? But I’ve not had this much fun in a long time.” The voice shoots back as a red Roman Numeral 13 flashes into existence. “You!” Marcus growls as he pulls his Zanpaktou up. “Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man!” Marcus chants as he pulls a hand free from his Zanpaktou. “Kido? How amusing.” The creature chuckles as Marcus continues the incantation. “Inferno and pandemonium, the sea barrier surges, march on to the south! Hado No. 31, Shakkahō” Marcus snaps as a red ball of energy forms in his outstretched palm. “Now die!” the Shinigami bites as the red energy is fired toward the XIII. Moments later the entire area is illuminated as the ball of energy explodes on contact with the floating numbers. A white smoke wisps where the attack hits. All sensations fade as Marcus feels whatever presence that was in the area with him vanishes. Beads of sweat roll down his face as he breaths heavily. Looking around Marcus slowly makes his way through the darkness.  “Look out! From your left!” a voice echoes through Marcus’ mind as he snaps in the direction declared. 

From the darkness white fangs manifest in the darkness and bear down on the Shinigami. Sparks fly as Marcus’ Zanpkatou meets the fangs of his attacker. In that brief moment of light Marcus clearly sees the beast’s face. And it was that damned Hollow that had attacked James and he. “Damn you Hollow, I’ll kill you!!” Marcus shouts as they slam into the ground with a bone jarring thud.

With a gasp Marcus sets up in his bed. His eyes cut to his left as sweat rolls down his back and brow. The clock he looks at tells him that it is fifteen till five in the morning. Just an hour or so until his double shift was to start. Brushing his left hand over his face he bats the sweat from his brow, he was hoping for another thirty minutes of sleep. He had only gotten home four hours ago.  “If it isn’t one thing. It’s another.” Marcus says as he pulls himself from bed. Walking over to his table he moves a couple books and pulls a small flask out. It’s contents were a sweet honey wine that was popular in Rome in his time. Popping the cap he takes a swig. He usually doesn’t drink before a shift. But this was the third time this week he had this dream. It wasn’t the dream that drove him. But the difference in the dream that compelled him to drink. Taking another swig he caps the flask and places it back in its hiding place.  Usually the dream ends with him being pinned to the ground by the unknown assailant. This time he was alerted by a strange foreboding voice.  “Great Caesar’s ghost. Is it a sign?” Marcus asks himself as he walks toward the bath.    

Hueco Mundo~

The Gillian under Reno’s foot growls as it claws at his captor’s leg. “Let me go, and I’ll kill you like you killed my brother!” it roars as it tries to pry itself free.  “Yes, fight for your life. Struggle. It only makes the kill all the more enjoyable.” Reno remarks with a chuckle as he pressured down on the Gillian’s throat. Blood flows into the white sands as the beast struggles to keep itself conscious. Sand explodes as the Gillian struggles to free itself. In desperation another red orb of energy starts to form in its mouth.  “No you don’t.” Reno growls as his razor clad hand tears into the Gillian’s throat. Small beads of tears flow over the dying Gillian’s mask as the Cero fades. Not only was his brother killed. But he had failed to kill his brother’s killer. And he went and was killed himself.  “I hope I give you indigestion.” The Gillian says with a weak voice. Reno just smiled under his mask as he watched the life drain from his next meal.  “My stomach doesn’t get upset easy, but thanks for the sentiment.” Reno replies as he pulls what remained of the head from the Gillian’s body.  “Bon Appetite.” Reno says with a smug voice as he rips into his meal. Hopefully this time he wouldn’t be interrupted.

Sometime later~
Reno sat amongst the remains of the two Hollow he had slain. He had allowed his body to return and shrink to his favorite were form. Using a palm as a throne a rather contemptuous disposition lay across his form. Looking across his clawed hand the Hollow sighs, he felt new power course through his body with each kill. But is this all there was to this existence? Was the bulky form he was born into all there was to this power? No, there had to be more. All the stories that he had picked up from the Shinigami he spied on. They all pointed to more. With a growl he waves at the air around him he tears a whole into the fabric of time and space. If didn’t know for sure he would find someone to ask. Stepping through Reno steps back out into the American Mid West. Taking a step he shift to that of a ordinary gray wolf. A residential area was ahead of him, and there he would find a guardian Shinigami. Just the thing that would hopefully help him learn more of his possible fate. The area felt different, it must have been that attack back in Japan. This was going to be dangerous, but it was a risk that Reno was more than willing to take to find out what he wanted to know.  

Reno stalked the small American town for hours, at first he feared that the Soul Society had called back all Shinigami because of the incident. But that would have been foolish, right? Soon his fears are calmed as he stumbles across the familiar red scent tht he was looking for. Lowering his body to the ground he stalks toward the delectable scent. Reno quells his instincts to eat on sight, he needed to capture this one alive and keep it alive at least long enough to find out what he wanted to know. His prey seemed to be ignorant of his presence, but it seemed as if Reno had learned to mask his Reiatsu well. It wasn’t until Reno growled in mid leap that the Shinigami knew of his presence. As they tumble off the building they were on a ripple opens and the two fall through it and slam into the desert waste. The two separate as they tumble down a dune. Reno shifts back into his humanoid wolf form as he pulls himself from the sands. –skiint!- rings out as the Shinigami pulls himself to his feet as he draws his Zanpaktou. “I don’t know where you brought me Hollow.” The Shinigami says as he looks around. “But I will repay your efforts with a cleansing.” He adds as he looks back toward the Hollow stalking around him with teeth and claws bear.  “You think to highly of yourself Shinigami.” Reno retorts as he lowers himself to the ground.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

Toshiro sighed in relief in the Captain told him that he was off the hook, and that he told the Commander that he didn't tell a single soul what he actually knew about the truth, and Toshiro could easily see that Yuugao knew more than he let on, however Yuugao didn't seem to pressure the matter any involving him, however Toshiro's mind grew serious when Yuugao said next time he would give him up for everything. Toshiro sighed a little bit, one thing after another had been happening, and the day had only just begun.

?I have no intention of pursuing this matter any longer,? Toshiro said, more to himself than to Yuugao, ?I just need to clear my head a little bit is all.? 

Toshiro looked back up at the message on the wall, and then sighed again, ?As well as clean this up before someone has a gasket and tries to warn me of something I already know.? 

Toshiro turned to walk off in order to get some cleaning supplies, however his mind suddenly slipped him for a moment.

?Ah, wait a minute, the 4th division is the healing division, but they also clean the sewers so.. would they the stuff I need to clean this up?? Toshiro gulped a little bit, ?Man, I feel so clumsy now, I've been gone so long I don't even know my way around enough to gather supplies.? 

Toshiro let his shoulders slunk and hung his head, feeling defeated by the amount of pressure placed on his shoulders in one day.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

4th division-

"Let's see here. Long gash in the chest to the abdomen and lower pelvis. Seven broken ribs, caused by the blade cutting through his chest. Broken jaw and small fracture in his skull. The gash appears to have healed slightly... interesting, while it's merely surface recovery it's amazing that the wound was able to seal itself. I've only ever seen this in cases of shinigami with amazing reikyou." The fourth division shinigami rubbed her chin. "Amazing... How is he still alive? Kenpachi didn't go easy on him... in fact, it appears she went for a kill..." 

"Ooooh~ So he's real lucky huh?" Kogoro blinked. "OI! QUIT IGNORING ME!" Akuma shouts. "Amazing, he can still speak with a broken jaw!" Kogoro claps her cheeks with her hands and acts surprised. "No, We've already healed his wounds. He's ready to go out." Kogoro nodded. "Amazing, you're like, really strong huh akuma!" She giggled. "Eh..." Akuma rolled out of the bed. "I thought i was. I was too full of myself." He looked over at his club. it was still cut in half... "Fuckin bitch..." He growled.

"Look at the upside! Now you have two weapons!" Kogoro giggled. "You really don't get it..." He picked up the clubs and moved on his way. "Hey! But you don't have a place to stay!" Kogoro shouts. "Big deal, I've been homeless before." Akuma slings the broken club over his shoulders. "_Damn it, I need to find a way to get to earth..."_ He growled. _"That bastard... who the hell was he...?"_ 

"AKUMA!!!" Kogoro shouts. "OW! WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!?" He growled. "You seemed lost, i was tryin to suggest a place for you to stay!" Akuma sighed. "Alright... Where?" He asked. "You can stay at my place!" She giggled. "... Why would i wan-" "Nope~ No talky!" She put her hand over his mouth. "Come on! I wont take no for an answer!" She grabbed his collar and pulled him away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis hadn't set foot outside of Fifth Division's Barracks since she had first arrived. Though the 'Law' preventing her Shikai was bound to her, being outside of the massive collection of 'Laws' that surrounded the Division made her feel very exposed all of a sudden. It was like living in such a controlled environment had been surrounded by cushions. She paused for a moment to wonder whether she'd already gone soft.
> 
> If she had, she wouldn't be doing what she was going to next.
> 
> ...



"The true art of Shunpo," Heron was teaching a group of new members to Second Division, when Isis arrived. It seemed while he was unseated, he was quite talented at training young and upcoming members. She hung back, listening to him. "Is to be able to move instantly, both before and after the technique is executed. If you have to pause to use it, or are forced to wait a moment to recover afterwards, the entire advantage it gives you is wasted. Watch."

His movement was fluid, as he vanished directly before the eyes of the students. Isis, standing further back, briefly sensed him appearing further to the side, but he was already moving in a second Shunpo, back to them. He appeared amidst their group, and swung an open palm at one, far slower than Isis would have expected. The student dodged, and to her surprise, countered with his own Shunpo. It was much slower, to the degree that she could track it, but that new Shinigami of Second could already Shunpo embarrassed her. She had been nowhere near as prepared as they were.

Heron continued to vanish and reappear amongst the group of students, rapidly forcing all to begin using their techniques. The ones that lagged were brought to the ground, while the ones doing their best to remain moving avoided the man's strikes.

Isis chuckled a bit, watching them mill around. Heron was certainly a 'learn by doing' kind of teacher.

Her chuckle ended, as he suddenly swung around and appeared right before her, smile on his face. Ducking his upward palm thrust, Isis pushed to the side, launching into her own Shunpo. Barely had she left it when Heron was right behind her, a round kick aiming for her head. Isis vanished before it arrived, performing a pair of Shunpo to get further distance. She turned around after the second, crossing her arms to catch Heron's next punch, thrown before he'd even properly reached her.

_"Restraint,"_ she smiled evilly. Heron's eyes widened as his arm was dragged behind his back, and locked in place, by the Bakudou. He obviously had NOT been expecting that.

"Should watch out," Isis laughed, "Fifth Division Members always know when to take the advantage."

"So I see," Heron mumbled, unlocking the Kidou with a quick jolt of his Reiatsu. Isis raised an eyebrow. He'd done that very easily. She was still way too under-trained then.

"One of my wilder students," Heron indicated Isis to the group of new recruits before him. Isis felt her cheeks warm a little, as the students all stared at her. "You will be joining us for today's training, then?" his one good eye fixed on her. Isis nodded.

Second Division embraced all forms of Shinigami combat, with the ultimate goal of creating Shinigami with the talent to operate under any scenario with the Speed, Stealth and Skill that the Special OPs were known for. Even though Isis had joined Fifth Division, and felt it was the best place to gain the skills to prevent her Zanpakutō from acting out, it was here she felt most at home.

The training she would receive laid the groundwork of Isis Neith's true power.



Taurus Versant said:


> When Ryan eventually came back to his senses, the dull light in the sky told him dawn was approaching. Somehow he'd managed to spend the entire night sleeping on the steps of his own home. He yawned a little, stood and stretched.
> 
> The paper Liana left him fell to the ground.
> 
> "Hmm," he bent down and picked it up, looking at both sides. The mass of scribble text made no sense to him whatsoever. But it had been left for him. So it was obviously important. Maybe someone else could help figure it out? He decided to head off and see if any of the others could figure it.



Who was awake at this hour? Ryan wondered. His wide-ranging sensing ability meant he was quickly able to find the humans around. But how did that help.

Ryan flipped a coin. Heads he would go to Kento. Tails he would go to the nearest powered human and ask them for advice.

Tails it was, for the best, really. He was beginning to wonder how much trust Kento could be afforded. Ryan couldn't quite recognise the power of the closest person, but after the heavy training, everyone's Reiatsu had matured a bit.

He set off in their direction anyway. Whoever it was.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

Toshiro sighed a little bit, having finally arrived at the 4th division headquarters, he knew his request would sound incredibly stupid, especially by the standards that most Shinigami appeared to carry themselves by in this division.

“Man, I'm going to be the laughing stock of the year after this, asking for cleaning supplies because someone left some weird paint thing on the side of my house.” Toshiro grumbled to himself, walking through the 4th division barracks.

Toshiro had been here only twice before, but in those two times he had been able to find his way around most of the division. The Captain of the 4th division of course could always be found in the healing barracks, since he mostly spent his time attending to the wounded around Soul Society, and based on the amount of people coming out of the healing barracks, today had been a busy day indeed. Toshiro sighed a little bit, honestly he couldn't be surprised with Soul Society under such strict orders for an investigation, tension was bound to run high, what Toshiro didn't suspect is that he would inadvertently become a part of that tension.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

Akuma-

Kogoro was leading him away from the fourth division and he grumbled he really didn't want to go anywhere... Well, there was one place he wanted... no needed to get too. "Look I-" His concentration was broken as he looked behind him. "Toshiro?" Vzzt, he vanished but Kogo blinked. "There was something odd about his Shunpo just then..." She wondered. As Toshiro's hand was grabbed and he was pulled back. "?Toshiro-kun, please stop this, this isn't a division for fighting!? Toshiro's reiatsu sunk down however-

BLAM!!!!!!!!! The two men were sent flying in either direction. "Huh, This seems a bit more effective." Akuma looked at the two halves of his club. "Oi, no one gives a shit if this ain't a division for fighting. You fuckers were trained in the art of battle too, you went through the same fuckin academy! That's why everyone fuckin hates you pussies! You can't even defend your damn selves and get all scared when shit gets real."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> R?n's fire washed around the pillars, torching small Hollow who had not yet fled. She was stalking prey, but it was being elusive. She could feel it's strength, but it was moving at random, with no rhyme and reason, swaying in whatever direction it wanted. And even with the flashy surges of flame she was emitting every now and again, it never even seemed to notice her.
> 
> And that was pushing one big button on R?n's wide selection of annoyance controls.
> 
> She snarled, incinerated another small time Hollow and continued deeper into the stone forest.



"Fire cat, now why did you go do that?"

R?n's snarling form was surrounded by flame, surrounded further by spears of ice. They weren't able to go through her defence yet, but the trio of self aware Hollow knew she would tire first. The fourth of their ilk lay behind her, split in two by R?n's rampage through the lower realm of Hueco Mundo.

Their leader was a talkative bastard, which just went on to annoy R?n more. She busied herself with feasting on the Gillian she had slain, while her screen of flame gave the others pause. Once that was done, she stood again.

"It's three versus one, fire cat. You know you won't beat us."

"If it's to shut you up," she growled, "I can do anything." One of the other self awares chuckled, and received a whack to the head by the leader. R?n took this moment to fire a Cero.

The blast was quickly met and countered by the Cero from the third self aware. R?n snarled further. Two she knew she could take. These three were trouble though.

A trio of Cero formed between the three, and it was only by channelling all of her fire together around her own Cero that R?n could counter it. This left her open, and the ice spears smashed into her side. She screamed and a tidal wave of fire spread out in all directions. One of the Gillians caught fire and flailed a little before his teammate put it out.

"Burning too bright, gonna burn out soon. Then you're ours, missy."

R?n had only been using Blaze Burst and Ceros so far. Strike Blazing Claw was useless here, and Scorch Strike was tricky to use right. She gathered her flames to cover her, like a suit of armour, and charged the trio. They all stepped around her, charging Ceros. Spinning, her tail whipped around, and a whip of flame blasted out, striking all three in the middle. Each knocked off guard, R?n didn't waste any time in pouncing on one, her teeth and claws sinking into it, and tearing it to pieces.

More food, more energy, one less opponent. Wreathed in fire and blood, she turned on the other two.

The one she had killed had been the one using the ice spears. The others had yet to demonstrate anything more than common Cero. This time, when R?n charged her own Cero and they met hers with their own, she sent her flames coiling along the beam, to wash over them, bathing them in her flames. The two began trying to put themselves out, and R?n hit one with a Cero, burning a hole right through it. It collapsed, waiting to be devoured.

Now it was only their leader left, looking significantly put out. He began to back away.

R?n's anger at this form had led to her Reiatsu's fiery quality improving many times over, somehow aiding in her growth. For a brief moment, as her anger peaked towards an opponent who would flee her on an even field, she felt like her old self again, the feline, graceful and fast Hollow that stalked the world and devoured all as she saw fit.

The blitz of movement, and concentration of flame into her Strike Blazing Claw, engulfed the Gillian, and the entire area, in a storm of raging fire, igniting the pure reishi in the air. The firestorm devoured hungrily at the air, while R?n fed on her prey.

She would not let this world defeat her. She could not allow it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

Toshiro's eyes widened a little, he looked up to suddenly see Akuma in all his glory, having immediately picked up on his Shunpo in, and Akuma sent the two Shinigami flying, then went on about a rant about how the division was filled with a bunch of pansies for not wanting to fight despite being trained in the art of battle. Toshiro hadn't been interested in that though, Toshiro was interested in the sound Akuma's Shunpo made upon arriving, it sounded nothing like the Shunpo he or most other Shinigami used.

?Akuma! Err.. well... nice to see you in good health..?? Toshiro asked, not exactly sure what to say to him, he didn't really expect to run into the bastard again so soon.

?Toshiro-kun, what was that all about back there?? Kihone asked, and Toshiro turned around to face her, her eyes were widened in shock at him, and a little hint of fear showed behind them.

?What are you talking about?? Toshiro asked, flashing her a fake smile, and trying to blow the whole situation of.

?Toshiro-kun, please don't play dumb with me, what you did back there..? Kihone looked away slightly, ?You didn't just simply punch him and move on like you usually do.? Kihone looked back at Toshiro, ?You charged at him like an animal, almost as if flinging yourself forward on instinct alone, I'm convinced if I hadn't stepped in you would have killed him.?

Toshiro looked down a little bit, sighing slightly, the exhaustion finally showing through his usual fiery facade, ?I'm sorry Kihone, a lot of stuff has happened today.? Toshiro sighed again, ?I told Isis some stupid shit about how I was going to try to find out some more information about Akushou in order to try and lure some reaper who had been following me into a trap.?

Kihone gasped a little bit, but Toshiro continued anyways, ?After that, I woke up to Yuugao-taichou pouring Sake all over me, we chatted a little bit about my recent incursions, and Yuugao-taichou attempted to sway me off my path, but I already explained to him why I said what I  did.? Toshiro sighed a little bit again, ?He mentioned something about a Captain's meeting being held, but fortunately he defended me there, and then sometime between heading over to the 5th division barracks to apologize to Isis, and coming back to the 6th division barracks, the same person who was following me left a message on the side of my residence.?

Toshiro paused to take a break, then continued, ?The message in a nutshell said the person would always be watching me, and that I had dragged myself too far into this mess in order to back out now.? Toshiro rubbed the back of his head a little bit, ?That's actually why I came here, I need some supplies in order to clean it off the side of my house.?

Kihone gaped at Toshiro, trying to follow everything that he had just told her, however something still bugged her, ?That doesn't explain why you snapped though, you've been through worse than that.?

Toshiro looked down a little bit, ?Look, please don't make me talk about this, Yuugao-taichou said some things about how much my friends got hurt by my actions, and they've been weighing heavily on my mind, can we just leave at that?? Toshiro asked, trying to avoid the rest of the subject.

Kihone nodded, understanding where Toshiro was coming from, he'd explain everything to her when the time was right, ?Alright, just sit tight here while I go get you those cleaning supplies!? Kihone said, and rushed off to get the supplies Toshiro needed to clean his house.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked down a little bit, ?Look, please don't make me talk about this, Yuugao-taichou said some things about how much my friends got hurt by my actions, and they've been weighing heavily on my mind, can we just leave at that?? Toshiro asked, trying to avoid the rest of the subject.
> 
> Kihone nodded, understanding where Toshiro was coming from, he'd explain everything to her when the time was right, ?Alright, just sit tight here while I go get you those cleaning supplies!? Kihone said, and rushed off to get the supplies Toshiro needed to clean his house.



"Sound's like you've had an eventful two days." Akuma leaned against the wall. "So have i by the way. Yup, Kenpachi made me rat out Kento on this eyepatch deal." He taped his metal eyepatch. "Yuugao... Yuugao taicho said you coughed up blood." Toshiro adds. "Eh? Oh... Yeah... Turns out, that pain punishment? Fuckin bitch... Every time i lied the pain intensified. Felt like i had daggers ripping through my stomach until i collapsed and coughed up blood onto the bitches floor." He rubbed the back of his head. "Didn't tell her what the patch is for though. I got that goin for me." 

He then look up. "Oh, yeah, Also, turns out, Isis was kicked out of the eleventh for usin kido... But one of her stray blasts burned down my god damn house. I got a bit pissed off... beat up some guys... Kenpachi cut me in half... things kinda go blank there, seems i ended up charging her, she backhanded me through two walls and a couple buildings. Ended up with a broken jaw, fractured skull, some busted ribs and a masive cut through out the upper part of my body...." He turned his head to the left until loud pop was heard. "So, why you lookin up info on that rogue shinigami anyway?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 6, 2010)

Soul Society~

Caesar once told me: Beware the leader who bangs the drums of war in order to whip the citizenry into a patriotic fervor, for patriotism is indeed a double-edged sword. It both emboldens the blood, just as it narrows the mind. And when the drums of war have reached a fever pitch and the blood boils with hate and the mind has closed, the leader will have no need in seizing the rights of the citizenry. Rather, the citizenry, infused with fear and blinded by patriotism, will offer up all of their rights unto the leader and gladly so. How do I know? For this is what I have done. And I am Caesar.  

After a short while Marcus was done in his preparations and was dressed in his freshly arrived modified uniform. The red sash was the addition that Marcus had asked, and he revived it with mix reaction. Rubbing his had across the crimson cloth that was stitched into the leggings of his uniform he also kissed the onyx necklace that hang from his neck. Then as quickly as he could he darted out the door, he knew he had about fifteen minutes to get on assignment. The double shift he signed up for was just a cover. He was to keep an eye on the Shinigami known as Torshiro. With a yawn he taps on the handle of his Zanpaktou as he walked into the main offices of the Third Division. "Ah Claudius-Kun!" the man at the front desk greeted. "You ready for your double? Although I can't imagine working those hours after getting so little sleep." the man tacks on as well.     

 "Duty before self." Marcus said wearily as he sighed the sheet, sometimes that one worried him and he had only known him for four days, well roughly. With a bit of a salute he walks away back out the door as the man waved by as well. Rolling his neck Marcus sets on his way to find and follow this Torshiro character. Marcus decided to use Shunpo, although he was relatively new with it he thought it would get him to where he was going at bit faster and that was Torshiro's barracks. He comes to a stop and ducks behind a building as he reaches the barracks in question. His eyes narrow as he see the young reaper he was tailing the night before. 

Keeping his Reiatsu low he stayed behind Torshiro. Marcus noted that he went into the Fourth Division, seemingly to get cleaning supplies. Marcus had also copied the message that was written on Torshiro's residence down as well, just for future reference. Marcus linked up to the door that Torshiro had went through and leaned up against the wall. Listening carefully Marcus picked out words of interest after Torshiro had flared up against some non seats. When the voices got too low for him to hear he turned the corner of the building and sat down on a bench and struck of a game of chess with an older Fourth Division Member as not to draw to much attention to himself when his target came out of the Fourth's Offices.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

Toshiro blinked a little as he listened to Akuma's story, and he shook his head slightly as he heard Akuma mention that Isis was kicked out of the 11th division for using Kidou, however his eyes widened a little bit when Akuma mentioned that one of the stray blasts hit her house, and how he went on a rampage before finally being easily brushed aside by his Captain, typical actions of Akuma as Toshiro expected, and then Akuma asked the question of why he was looking up information on Akushou, and although Toshiro paid close attention he realized something incredibly odd.

?What the hell's with that look on your face?? Akuma asked, slightly annoyed by the look.

?That's weird, I don't have a smartass comeback for Isis blowing up your house.? Toshiro responded to the question.

?What the?!? Akuma blinked, ?You really have changed a little, huh??

Toshiro tilted his neck slightly, popping a crick he had in it since sleeping in an odd position all night, ?Yeah, it's weird, usually I have something to say about things like that, especially something involving karma this time around, but I've got nothing.?

Akuma blinked a little bit more, before shaking his head slightly, ?Oi! Quit avoiding my question already bastard!?

Toshiro sighed a little bit keeping his voice low, ?I'm not avoiding the question, but ever since Yuugao-taichou mentioned the name to me during our questioning process, I've been curious about it, I want to know why the Captains won't give us anymore information.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?I don't know exactly how I'm going to go about doing it, but someone approached me asking to help me out, I agreed to the process, and even though Yuugao-taichou said what he did,? Toshiro paused for a moment, his voice kept low the entire time, ?I'm not going to give up until I know what the connection is between Akushou and the Reapers.?

Toshiro took a glance back at Akuma, an icy cold look coming from his eyes as he spoke with a bitter cold voice, the change signifying Toshiro's attempt to close off his emotions to the people who knew him, ?Before you ask, I won't tell you how I know that much either, I have my sources of information, and you have yours, we can just leave the conversation at that.?

"Ah, Toshiro-kun, I have the supplies!? Kihone recalled, coming back out with a bag that seemed to hold multiple items.

?What's this for?? Toshiro asked, blinking a little bit, his mood suddenly changing back to somewhat normal.

?This bag is a typical 4th division bag, it's what we use to carry all our supplies in, I only packed everything in it because I packed multiple cleaners just in case, we're still not sure what kind of materials or powers these guys use.? Kihone smiled brightly at Toshiro.

Toshiro nodded a little bit, strapping the pack over his back, ?Thanks a lot Kihone, I appreciate it.? Toshiro nonchalantly stated, turning around and heading straight out of the division, not even bothering about staying to chat.

Kihone blinked a little bit, and a slightly sad expression came across her face, ?Toshiro-kun, you've changed.? Kihone sighed a little bit, ?It almost feels like you've closed your heart off to everyone around you.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro nodded a little bit, strapping the pack over his back, “Thanks a lot Kihone, I appreciate it.” Toshiro nonchalantly stated, turning around and heading straight out of the division, not even bothering about staying to chat.
> 
> Kihone blinked a little bit, and a slightly sad expression came across her face, “Toshiro-kun, you've changed.” Kihone sighed a little bit, “It almost feels like you've closed your heart off to everyone around you.”



"Tch." Akuma scoffed at the fourth division member. "Let me tell you this Toshiro. The connection between those two is obvious, I can't tell you what it is. I made a promise to some one never to mention it to anyone else. But trust me, this ain't something you want to get mixed up in." He put his club pieces over his shoulders. "If you want to know, The man you are looking for, he's a rogue. That's about all you need to know, trust me." He turned his back to Toshiro. "Now, If you'll excuse me, I've got to get going. Seems like Kogoro has a place for me to stay and she ain't givin up on the idea." He grumbled and started to walk off. "AND KEEP A DAMN EYE OUT FOR YOURSELF! I CAN'T KEEP SAVIN YOUR DAMN ASS!" With that, he vanished ZZZT!! The same odd sound coming from his shunpo... It wasn't like a normal shinigami's.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Sixth Division Barracks – 5 minutes later

Toshiro sighed a little bit, finally having removed the message from the house, and cleaned it off completely. Kihone had sent a fourth division member after him, and after packing the wipe and cleaners back into the bag, Toshiro bidded the fourth division member farewell, and sighed a little bit as he sat down on the steps, “Man, today has been a rough day.”

Toshiro looked over, and suddenly he noticed a letter sitting on the stairs, he picked up the letter and immediately recognized the letter as another coded letter from Taomi. Toshiro shook his head a little bit, thinking about how stupid it had been to just leave the letter sitting there, fortunately he arrived back in time to obtain the letter in order to read it before Yuugao-taichou spotted the letter and confiscated it on the grounds of suspicious activity. Toshiro opened the letter, and began to read through the contents.

_Dear Toshiro-kun,_

_I apologize for sending you this letter suddenly, unfortunately I needed to let you know ahead of time that plans have changed slightly. My colleagues had been killed after obtaining the necessary information, and passing it onto me at the library. I'm sorry to say this, but the wait time is now officially extended to two weeks, because that's about how long I'll need in order to conjure up a plan in order to sneak into the library. Sorry for the inconvenience, unfortunately I did not expect someone from the Reapers would directly attack people trying to obtain information about Akushou from the Library, I convinced myself that such a place contained far too much security to be of any strategic attack._

_I need to get straight to business though, I have some instructions for you to follow, in order to drag the suspicion off of  yourself. Recently as I traveled around the Seireitei, I noticed a Shinigami seemed to be mulling about by himself. I decided to tail him, because the activity of separating yourself from others is something I would deem suspicious at the time. As I followed him, I suddenly heard the Shinigami start talking to himself, convinced that no one followed him, and he went on to speak about how a cloaked Shinigami approached him, and agreed to grant him a huge reward in order to use a specific device the Reapers designed in order to cloak any incursions into library data so that they could enter and leave the library at their leisure, deleting the necessary information about Akushou we're trying to obtain without being tracked._

_Toshiro-kun, you can not let this happen, we will kill two birds with one stone here, you will head to the gate on the western edge of Soul Society leading into Rukongai, catch the Shinigami in the act of corresponding with the Reaper. You will then send this information back to Cap'n Yuugao, at which point you are to use any and all available means to apprehend the suspect. Be warned though, the suspect is a Shinigami of the 25th seat ranking, although I could not figure out which division, so engaging in a fight will make apprehension far more difficult. This is my direct mission to you Toshiro-kun, please don't let me down, I'll be waiting to hear of your results._

_Sincerely,_
_Koana Taomi._

Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little bit, and smirked slightly, '_So these bastards think they can delete the information we need?_' Toshiro mused to himself, '_We'll see about that!_' Toshiro immediately hopped up from his seat, putting the letter back in the envelope, and sliding it under the stairs to his residence. After this, Toshiro set out to confront the Shinigami associating with the Reaper at the western edge of Soul Society.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus sat with the older Shinigami as she set up the board. “It’s nice to see the youth interested in such a ‘boring’ game she says with a sweet tone. And may I ask who is gracing this old woman with their attention?”  the graying woman asks.  “Claudius Ma’am.” Marcus says as he helps her set the table up. “What color son?” the lady asks.  “Wisdom before rashness Ma’am your choice.” Marcus replies. With a smile the spins the board allowing Marcus to be white. Looking down Marcus grins as he rubs his hands together. It had been a season since he last played Chess. Time to see if he still had it.  “King’s Knight to C3.” Marcus says as he moves his Knight to the appropriate square. All the while he kept his senses sharp for when Torshiro may emerge. 

Several minutes pass and his target emerges. Marcus doesn’t even pass him a glance as he heads back toward his barracks. A minute or two later Marcus makes the final move of the game.  “King’s Rook to D8, Check Mate.” Marcus says as he stands then with a bow he leaves following Torshiro. “Hey wait a minute!” the older woman says as she looks over the board. “Greif, he’s right.” she says with a sigh. Meanwhile Marcus follows far enough behind  Torshiro that he isn’t noticed.  Taking up cover in the shade, laying back acting as if he were asleep Marcus watches as Torshiro cleaned his place up. Then after he was finished A member of the Fourth took the supplies back, no surprise there.  After reading a letter he slides it under the stairs and darts off in the direction of the western end of the Soul Society. Marcus waits until Torshiro is gone before he acts. With a bound he runs over to the steps and pulls the letter out. It was weird, it wasn’t here when he tailed Torshiro earlier. Might as well as confiscate it. His Captain might like to look over it in any case. Sliding the letter into his uniform, with out reading it, he then darts off after Torshiro to keep an eye on his objective.

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno stalked around his opponent as the Shinigami did the same. “Why did you bring me here Hollow?” he asks as he brandished his Zanpaktou. A snide chuckle leaves Reno’s lips in response. The sand then scatters as Reno speeds forward. All the power of a Gillian sized down to a human sized creature was dangerous. The Hollow’s moves were a mere blur to the Shinigami as he is barely able to pull his Zanpaktou up to defend himself. Sparks fly as Reno’s claws tear down the length of the blade. The man grunts as he feels his feet leave the ground as the strike lands a solid blow sending him skidding across the sands of Hueco Mundo. As fast as he could the Shinigami pulls himself to his feet. Spots in the desert erupted as Reno stormed across the dunes. “What kind of movement is this for a lowly Hollow?” the Shinigami asks as Reno appears before him again sickle claws hung high over his head. “Bwaaaaaah!” the Shingami hollers as he Shunpos away making Reno miss his mark. 

 “So you do have a trick up your sleeves do you?” Reno asks as he goes into a feral four legged stance. Larger areas of sand erupt as he hops along with greater speed. -CRASH!- Reno slams into the bladed defense of his prey. “Gah!” he roars as he is shot back with tremendous force.  One hit, two hits, the Shinigami coughs up a little blood with each impact until he skids to a stop in  a mound of sand.  “All you have to do is answer me a small riddle and I’ll end your life painlessly.” Reno declares with a bit of a growl as he walks forward. The Shinigami spits to the left as he stands to his feet. “Never, never will I do what  monster like you asks of me. I’d rather die!” the Shinigami replies with a bite as he pulls his hand up. Reno knew what was about to happen, Kido. And that wasn’t about to happen. It would attract way too much attention.  

With a burst of speed Reno vanishes from the Shinigami’s sight.   “I think not.” Reno says from the Shinigami’s left. Pulling that way  the Shinigami is meet with a powerful thrust kick that knocks him several yards back. Landing with a thud he quickly regains his composure as he rolls back and rights himself.  “Oh very good, I need you alive long enough to question.” Reno snaps as the claws on his left hand grow out.  “I already told you Hollow, you want get anything from me. Cut down, Kamakiri!” The Shinigami screams as his Zanpaktou stretched and  contorted to a large pointed tuning fork. “Lets see how cocky you are now Hollow!” the Shinigami screams as he slams the top of the tuning forks against the sand. “Wave of Power!” the man screams as he moves the Zanpaktou through the sand picking up a wave sending it at Reno with force. 

Beneath his mask Reno’s eye widen as the wave of Reiatsu infused Sand washed at him. With a roar the attack covers the Hollow slamming him to and fro as if it were controlled by the actions of his opponent. Then with a wild thrust upward Reno is tossed up into the starless moon Filled night. Reeling in momentum he can’t see that his opponent is above him ready to strike down with anther attack. “Body Resonance!”  the man screams as he slams the broadside of the vibrating tuning fork into him.  “Gha!” Reno howls as he cathces the scream in his teeth. It felt as if his whole body was going to tear to pieces as he is shot back down toward the ground. A wall of white sand erupts as Reno is cratered from the impact. “So where is that vigor now Hollow? Where is that confidence?” The Shinigami mocks.  “I’ve been hit by worse Shinigami, ever heard of the Shinigami Fumiko?” Reno replies as a crimson beam of energy burst from the settling dust cloud. “The Hell! Cero form a normal Hollow?” the Shinigami gasp as he barely avoids contact with the deadly attack. 

 “Who said anything about me being a normal Hollow?” Reno questions as the sand in the air is cleared as he steps forward. Black Flames dripped from his body as they licked at the air turning the temperature up a couple degrees in the process. “You a strange Gillian aren’t ya?” The Shinigami questions as he pulls his Kamakiri up to a defensive stance.   “You think that tooth pick is going to be able to stop me? You’ve forced me to be serious.” Reno remarks as he points a flamed claw at his opponent. “Oh yes, I have a feeling I have more then a fair shot.” the Shinigami says. “Names Samuel. Wave of Disruption!” the Shinigami says as he slams his odd Zanpaktou into the sands again. Then with a wave he cast it over Reno’s form. The vibrations hit the Hollow’s body snuffing his flames as he is forced to hold his head on pain. “I have you know Hollow!” Samuel says as he bears the two bladed spikes down into Reno’s mass.  A roar that causes the sands to cave in on the two echoes out as they are pushed down a yard or so.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2010)

Megumi ran threw a forest as she neared a city. She ran down towards it as she heard someone scream. She instantly turned away but noticed it was just someone frightened by a snake. She quietly approached the woman as she was standing there unexpected. She was about to eat her when she heard a noise. She moved back a few paces but saw it was nothing. She then continued to kill and eat her soul. She got up after words and headed farther into town where there were stronger souls about. She commenced to killing and eating about four people until she got frightened about all the commotion that was going on. After her fifth _meal_ she fled the town.

She wondered around, going by stray houses along the road, eating who was there. She found the day to be rather quiet for the most part. She had yet encounter a shinigami so she found herself lucky. As she continued on she noticed a high spike of spiritial pressure in a nearby town, as she neared it she read a sign that said "Karakura Town..." As she got closer and closer she felt strong souls there. She rushed into the town without any worry and remorse.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Toshiro continues rushing along, heading towards the western gate, noticing that a Shinigami was following him, but not really caring about it, after all this was to lure suspicion away from himself, not add more onto it. Toshiro figured the man had been following him since leaving the fourth division, and probably picked up the letter he had slid under the stairs. Toshiro smirked a little bit, that wouldn't really matter to him, the letter didn't contain any information on what he and Taomi had talked about, and Toshiro grinned a little as he thought of how his devious earlier scheme would pay off in the end.

_Toshiro turned around to place the letter under the stairs, and with his back exposed to the Shinigami following him, Toshiro pulled a letter he had written to his father recently out of his Shihakushou, and placed it under the stairs, placing the real letter down in his Shihakushou. With that being done, Toshiro turned around, and headed off towards the western gate to Rukongai in order to stop a tragedy from happening to their plan to unveil all the information they possibly could about Akushou._

Toshiro sighed in content, satisfied that when the Shinigami's Captain saw a letter written to his father, they would most likely be furious with the Shinigami for bringing them such useless information. Toshiro looked around to see if maybe the Reaper might have been aware of Taomi's plan, and met up with the Shinigami somewhere else, however there seemed to be no sign of any suspicious activity. Toshiro sighed with relief, the two people hadn't caught wind of Taomi's plan, that made the job a lot easier for him.

As he approached the gate, Toshiro stopped at a roof with a fall at the front of it nearby, and within a few seconds of arriving, he noticed a Shinigami suddenly peek out of the side of a building. Toshiro watched the Shinigami look around, and satisfied that no one seemed to be watching him, he walked outside of the gate, and a small ways around the side of the gate, however from Toshiro's vantage point of peeking over the roof, he could see the whole thing.

A cloaked figure approached from the distance, and soon met up with the Shinigami. Toshiro watched as the Shinigami and cloaked figure conversed among each other for a few minutes, and then the cloaked figure pulled out of some kind of weird device, it seemed to have a monster's head attached to it, with three or four different tails sticking out of it.

Toshiro sprang into action immediately, popping up a hellbutterfly, and he commanded to it, “Go and tell Yuugao-taichou that I have discovered a Shinigami and mysterious figure trading information as well as a mysterious device outside of the western Rukongai gate, and that I will attempt to apprehend the suspect, but use the necessary force available until backup arrives!”

The hellbutterfly immediately took off towards the sixth division barracks to bring the news to Yuugao-taichou, and Toshiro unsheathed his Zanpaktou, “Cry out, Kamikaze no Narasu.” Toshiro's Reiatsu burst forth, and he looked down to see if the cloaked figure and Shinigami noticed him, however no sign of movement from either of them occurred. Toshiro jumped from his position of the building, lowering his Reiatsu and landing just behind the wall. Toshiro snuck around the wall, and proceeded to take a peek around it. The cloaked figure vanished, and Toshiro charged forward in a swift manner as soon as this occurred.

Toshiro placed his Zanpaktou at the Shinigami's neck, “Don't move, you've been caught, I'm placing you under arrest for betraying Soul Society by giving out information involving our activities.”

The Shinigami's eyes widened, “There's no way, how the hell could you find out?! I never told anyone about this!”

Toshiro smirked a little bit, “You blabbed your mouth off to yourself earlier, thinking no one would follow you, and I heard through a little tattle-tale that you were planning this scheme, now be good and be still while I wait for the 2nd division corps to be sent here to arrest you.”

The Shinigami narrowed his eyes a little bit, he didn't plan on going out, not like this, he had to think of something and fast, however as he scanned Toshiro's Reiatsu he noticed the Shinigami was relatively weak, and he smirked, he could simply fight his way out of this.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Caesar once told me: Marcus, do not be afraid of any enemy, as the quickest way to victory is to allow the opponent to beat themselves. 

Marcus followed Torshiro to the western part of Seireitei. As far back as he was he felt that he was a safe distance away, but he had that sinking feeling that Torshiro knew he was following him. And if that was the case this could be a ploy to get rid of Marcus before Marcus learned too much about what he was doing. Marcus gritted his teeth. Was everything just for show. He didn't quite know what to think. But he still followed Torsiro until they came close to the gate. There Marcus hid behind a building as Torshiro mounted one. Seemed he was intercepting someone, Intriguing.  

But in a few moments it all seemed to go to hell as a Hell Butterfly fluttered by. Marcus cocked an eyebrow as he turned and felt Torshiro's reiatsu spike. He had released a Shikai, there went all hope of Marcus being able to fight this Shinigami if push came to shove, he and his Zanpaktou couldn't even communicate yet. Marcus moved as he heard Torshiro hit the ground and ran around the building. He then pushes himself against the building as Torshiro spoke up. “Don't move, you've been caught, I'm placing you under arrest for betraying Soul Society by giving out information involving our activities.” are the words that flowed out of his mouth. Marcus' eyes narrowed, could suspicions cast on this one be wrong? Maybe, he knew of what was going on, so his guilt may or may not be at this point in time. Marcus moved over to the edge of the building and listened more as the caught Shinigami remarked how this was impossible. 

Marcus glances past the wall. His eyes narrow as he pulls his head back in, it looked to be a seated officer, if Torshiro was innocent, then he may be in over his head here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

By the time Isis's training for the day was done, she felt at a stronger stage than she had before. The cocoon of Fifth Division had helped her regain control, but the razor training of Second was what beat her strength, and her true way of acting, back into her.

"Hah," she laughed, heading down the streets of Soul Society, wondering what to do next. "I've been such a wuss. Letting my own sword boss me around. I'm Isis Neith, a Shinigami in pursuit of her own power. Why'd I let that get to me?"

A jolt of Reiatsu emerged from her Zanpakutō, Kingdom of Nightmares lashing at her in annoyance. Isis smirked and slammed her Reiatsu into him, forcing him right back under control. She felt a reaction of total shock. And that pleased her like nothing else.

"Yeah I'm coming for you," she spoke to her sword, ignoring a few of the other Shinigami around that looked at her strangely. "We're going to have a talk, my little aggro spirit. Very soon, you'll learn who's boss."

That was the plan. Isis would go back to sword meditation. She hadn't done it once since achieving her Shikai. That was her mistake. It was time to put her house in order.

Hadn't Toshiro suggested that?

"Oh hell," Isis remembered, "I ratted him. Crap crap crap I hope he's okay. Better go see if I can find him. Sixth Division, right, that's that way."

Isis headed off in the Division's Direction, hoping to find Toshiro. When she arrived, she asked around as to whether anyone knew where he was.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little, this Shinigami without a doubt possessed the Reiatsu of a seated officer, and there was no doubt in his mind that the Shinigami had obtained Shikai, things could get out of hand quickly if Toshiro didn't keep his calm, however Toshiro didn't realize that the Shinigami had other plans involved for him.

“That's a nice sword you've got there, quite powerful, and a Shikai too?” The Shinigami asked, smirking a little bit.

“I'm not going to be fooled so easily,  your attempts at small talk aren't going to affect me any.” Toshiro spat at the Shinigami, this guy obviously had a plan.

Toshiro's breath suddenly left him as an elbow slammed into his gut, and he was knocked backwards a little bit. The Shinigami immediately unsheathed his Zanpaktou, and went to take a slash at Toshiro, however Toshiro flipped backwards over the slash, dodging the attack.

“My name is Haruhi Toujiro, 25th seat of the fifth division, and I will be your opponent for today!” Toujiro grinned at Toshiro, causing him to narrow his eyes a little bit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Caesar once told me: An enemy is at his weakest when his attention is drawn from the immediate threat.

Marcus’ eyes narrow as the Reiatsu off  the seated officers flares. There was about to be trouble and he knew it. “Allow me to show you something interesting, Dance, Kamishou!” is what the seated officer says. Marcus could feel the power that came off the release and he was defiantly worried. He didn't know if Torshiro could handle himself. Hell he didn't know if Torshiro wasn't setting him up. What was he going to do, he felt so helpless. A fog rolled over Marcus as he thought back, he couldn't quite remember the last time he felt this hapless, but he knew just form the feeling he had sinking deep into his gut, that, that time was no better then this. 

“Here, I'll give you something interesting to look at!” Marcus hears the seated officer say. Oh this really couldn't be all that good. Traitors were to be put on trail. This man was aiming to kill Torshiro, that isn't policy, and if this man were a loyal member of the fifth, then he too wouldn't try to kill when he clearly had an edge.  "Quis sum EGO effectus?" Marcus asks himself as he turn around. He then quickly scales the building he was hiding behind, Caesar told me that the enemy is their weakest when their attention is drawn form the real threat. And Torshiro was the only legit threat there was at this moment. But he'd have to do something about the attack that was already sent his way. 

With a leap Marcus sends himself skyward.  "Bakudo No. 4, Hainawa!" Marcus shouts as a golden rope of energy is fire forth. The 25th seat is taken by such surprise that he is caught before he can react. Pulling as he lands Marcus draws the man's arms toward him. That being a chant-less Bakudo meant it was weak especially to a member of the Fifth like this man was, so Marcus acted even faster and started another Bakudo,  ""Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!! Look upon yourself with horror and tear out your own throat! Bakudo No. 9 Horin!" Marcus says. Orange Tendril erupts from Marcus' hands. Yellow bands leech off it as it fires toward it's intended target. To Marcus' relief Toujiro was still shocked at the sneak attack to break the first Kido or try to block this one. Pulling down. Marcus only hopes that Torshiro can capitalize on the situation.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2010)

Megumi ran into the town, she noticed how big the spiritual pressures were. She continued to run faster for when she saw someone with high spiritual pressure. She was about to attack for when she saw it was a Shinigami. She ran in a panic and she noticed that he noticed her. She quickly ran outside of the city and escaped into Hueco Mundo. She stopped to a slow crawl as she walked through the desert. She didn't notice much activity, although she did see a hollow. When they approached each other they started to fight. She kept Water Slashing him, and eventually got the advantage, as she ate him. 

She thought _'Power... I need... to get... more power...'_ She walked on, with a starving hunger for more souls. She walked rather slowly as she continued. She got into more fights as it went on, her mask got scratched but she didn't mind, it didn't hurt all that much. She continued looking for more hollows to eat. She wanted to gain power badly, and she didn't know what to do.

She eventually just layed out into the sand, exhausted. She then felt something jump onto her, she turned around and tried clawing it with no success. She eventually wrestled her way away from it and pounced on the other hollow, she took a bite out of the side of it's head and then it clawed a giant slash on the side of her. The Hollow growled in deniense as it jumped off of her. She charged at it with a Water Slash hand and tried hiting it, although it only scrapped it's side. She brought her other hand to hit, but as she was about to the hollow breathed out fire, and her leg was cought on fire. She fell to the ground as she kicked away the hollow.

The sand put out the fire quickly but her leg was burnt now, so she couldn't stand on it as well as she use to. She stuck out her claws as she ran towards the hollow, she hit it straight acorss the face and took her other claw as she swiped down on it's torso. The hollow screamed as she did that and it growled at her. She stomped on it's mouth, breaking the jaw bone to make sure that it could breath any more fire. The other hollow got really angry then, it jumped back up and slashed the right side of her torso. 

She fell to the ground but got up before she could get cornered and pinned to the ground. Adding water to both her claws she swiped at the hollow as it yelled in pain this time as it was almost ripped in half. She pinned it down to the ground and started to eat it again. after eating it for a little bit the hollow stopped moving as she finished it up. Once she was done she collapsed, with wounds like that on her she couldn't move much. Then, she quickly passed out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Hueco Mundo ~

The white sands of this proverbial waste land glimmered in the moonlight as they settled back into place. Samuel was buried up to his knees in the sand, his Zanpatou buried deep into that Hollow's body. Sweat poured down his face as he breathed heavily. His eyes narrow as he closes them. Bringing a hand form the handle of Kamakiri, Samuel pinches the bridge of his nose. If he could make it home the guys definitely wouldn't believe that he had beaten a Gillian all by his self. In fact he was surprised himself. Taking in a deep breath he releases the grip on his nose as he looks around. "I guess that this is Hueco Mundo. Now how in the Hell am I suppose to get out of here? I doubt I can open a gate." He mumbles as he wipes the sweat from his face. "Guess it wouldn't hurt to try." Samuel adds as he places a his free hand back on the handle of Kamakiri. Pulling himself free of the sand he focuses on his sword. Then with an ~umph~ he tries to pull the weapon free. 

But nothing. His Zanpaktou refused to move even an inch. Gritting his teeth he tries again. "Come on, get up here!" he shouts as his whole body strained. "What the hell?" he asks as he relaxes his body. "It's as if something is holding it down there..." he mutters as he looks around where the sword entered the sand looking for anything that might hold onto his Zanpaktou.  "Bwahahahahahahahaha!", a sinister laugh echoes out that causes Samuel's blood to run cold. In the next moment, as that cold laughter echoes through Sam's mind, the crater he and the Hollow had made started to raise into a mound. Black fur began to eat through as the sand washed away.

Samuel's eyes widen as the sand trickle away like water. It cascades around the Hollow hole and runs like rivers in the matted fur. The white Hollow mask shown brightly in the moonlight as sand even poured from the Hollow's mouth. "Impossible, I know I hit you." Samuel says as his eyes traced no wound in the chest. His eyes then move to the outstretched arm. Firmly in the Hollow's grasp is one of the forks of his Zanpaktou.   "Nothing is as it would have seemed Samuel." Reno says with an air of confidence about him. Reno then pulled up with his arm that held the Shinigami's Zanpaktou forcing Samuel to mirror his movements.  "Didn't I tell you, this tooth pick wouldn't harm me?" Reno questions as he takes a step forward pushing his opponent backwards. 

 "Now. Are you going to tell me what I want to know?" Reno asks as a spark of black fire leeches form his open mouth. "Didn't I tell you Hollow? I'm not answering anything!" Samuel shouts back as he pulls a hand free, then with a thrust he slaps the free fork of his Kamakiri. "Wave of Disruption!" he shouts as Reno's entire body is shaken. With a grunt Reno releases his grip on Samuel's Zanpakrou as it feels like an earthquake was loosed in his innards. In a blur Sam Shunpos back as he raises his right hand from his Zanpaktou, "Hado No. 4 Byakurai!" he shouts as a stream of white electrical like energy fires from an extended finger.    

 "Shit." Reno growls as he calms his body. He knew he was going to be hit. But he wouldn't let it be a direct hit. Swaying to the side the blast cuts trough his left shoulder causing him to spiral to the sands with a thud.  "That hurts." Reno growls as he clutches at the wound. His dark blood spills onto the sand causing a sizzling sound as it ate into the fine particles of crushed rock. With another blur the Shinigami is standing above Reno, "Time to end this Hollow." he says a the tips of Kamakiri hung dangerously over Reno's head.  "Is that so?" Reno asks as he clutches his wound. "Yes, I'm afraid it is." Samuel replies as he stabs downward. 

But instead of the sound of steel cutting into flesh and bone all Samuel hears is the crunch of sand. "What?" he questions as he see nothing but sand. Behind him a dune raises up. Reno shakes the sand from his fur as he clears his throat bringing Samuel's attention over to him.  "You know what is so special about me Shinigami?" Reno asks as blood seeps from between his fingers. "What's that Hollow?" Samuel replies as he whips his sword back around.  "Like you Shinigami's Zanpaktou I too can alter my form." Reno says as he releases his wound. It heals as his body contorts and stretches out to about the height of seven feet tall. looking up Samuel is greeted by a pitch black Jackal like mask. From underneath the lens like eyes a soft gray can be seen. The hoses that ran from the mask shook as Reno, now in a pint sized Gillian form, reaches form Samuel.

Samuel was so in shock that this Hollow had changed his appearance that he couldn't evade the grab attempt. With a popping and sizzling sound Reno's blood drenched hand wrapped around Samuel's neck. A pained howl echoes through Hueco Mundo as Reno bends down.  "Now tell me Shinigami Samuel. Is there anything beyond what you call Gillian?" Reno barks through the motionless mask. Samuel winces in pain as he forces open one eye. Was this Hollow serious? Instead of a reply he just spits toward the Hollow as he attempts to raise his Zanpaktou. White stripes trace trough the air. And Samuel cries out again as his Zanpaktou and severed hands plummet to the sands.  "Answer me!" Reno shouts as the skin around Samuel's neck begins to boil.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society ~ 

Marcus' eyes widen as Toujiro easily broke through his restraints with minimum effort. He just stood their wide eyed not knowing exactly what to do. It it wasn't for Toshiro he was have been hurt very badly as Toujiro said that he was first to die. Marcus in the long run knew that he wasn't all that strong and that he was probably a burden on his fellow Shinigami. So when Toshiro asked him to leave and now that was no great surprise. Marcus only nodded as he slowly backed away, although Toshiro would be crazy to think that he would leave well enough alone. It's not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog. Slinking around the corner Marcus brought out some black chalk. Time to liven things up a bit. He only hoped that Toshiro could hold his own.



> I should tell you something, I'll take a guess that you previously sent a hellbutterfly back to someone in order to tell them what happened before coming out here to fight me.” Toujiro smirked a little bit, “Did you know that in addition to being forbidden from leaving Seireitei, which you've already done, you broke another law?”
> 
> Toshiro's eyes widened, “What?! What the fuck are you talking about?!”
> 
> Toujiro laughed a little bit, “Whoever sent you here must have been an idiot, it's forbidden for a Shinigami of your stature to attempt to apprehend a seated Shinigami before their backup arrives, and I don't think you expected that other Shinigami to attempt to help you, which means you're pretty much royally screwed on two accounts.” Toujiro smirked at Toshiro's shocked looked, “I recognize you from yesterday, so I'm guessing you came here to remove suspicion from yourself, too bad that didn't go so well for you, huh?!” The 25th seat chuckled



 "That would be correct, Toujiro. Was it?" Marcus says as he steps back out of the shadows.  "But did you know that when a member of the Third Division is on special duty that the bounds of the Third's jurisdiction goes with them?" Marcus says in an exhausted breath.  "Also I have to say you people in the Fifth must have some stamina,  because Tenteikūra is such a hard technique to use. I guess it's cause I'm weak." Marcus throws in with a grin, shifting Toujiro's attention to the markings that covered Marcus' arms.  "Oh and I hope you don't mind the Third listening in on this conversation." Marcus grinned as he fell to a knee.  "I was going to wrangle the Second and Fifth in too, but I'm not that strong yet." Marcus adds in as a final word.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

(OOC Note: You do not have to switch to night, Everyone else can continue on day. Akuma is merely going to night for plot reasons.)

Soul Society- A few moments after parting with Toshiro-

"WHAT THE HELL IS THIS PLACE!?!?!?!?!" Akuma shouts, his jaw dropping. Kogoro's place was massive palace. "Ah, didn't you know? I'm a Kogoro!" She smiled. "I Know your name is Kogoro..." Akuma grumbled. "What i don't know is why you have such a huge place!!!" He shouts, pointing at the building. "Kogoro's are a noble family silly!" She giggled. "WHAT!?!?!?!?" Akuma's jaw dropped again. "YOU SURE AS HELL DON'T ACT LIKE A NOBLE!!!" She nodded. "Come on, let's go! I'll show you to your room so you can get some rest and let your zanpakto repair itself!" She smiled and dragged him inside.

Akuma groaned and accepted, he was led through the palace, introduced to a few of the nobles... he felt odd the entire time and then was left by himself in a room. "Wait here! and change out of those clothes! I'll be back in a bit!" Akuma sighed and nodded, tossing off his old clothes and putting on some white robe they had prepared for him. "Sheesh..." He sat down and looked at his club. "Damn it... she beat me so easily..." He sat there... thinking to himself for a while when suddenly. "OK THE BATH IS READY!!!" Kogoro shouts. "BWAH!!!" Akuma jumps into the air. "Ah? Are you alright?" 

"HELL NO IM NOT ALRIGHT!!!" Akuma shouts, hanging from the ceiling. "Hehehe~ Come on! I had them draw a bath for you! You need to relax! and you stink." She plugged her nose. "Yeah, that would be the blood and sweat." Akuma grumbled, dropping from the ceiling and headed towards the bath. "Ok! Here it is!" Kogoro opened the door, the room was massive and held a giant tub. "I'll go now~ You go get relaxed!" Akuma nodded, closed the door behind him and headed for the bath.

"Fuuu~ Guess i did need this." He let out a sigh and leaned back. "How come you haven't taken your eye patch off?" "BWAH!!!" Akuma shouts, "Where the hell are you!?" he looked around the room. "Over here!" Akuma looked up and saw a slit in the wall with wooden bars. And there was Kogoro... "What are you doing?" Akuma blinked. "Makin sure you are relaxing." Kogoro blinked. "...." Akuma rubbed his temples. "I was... then you scared me half to death." He mumbled. "Alright! As long as you are REALLY relaxing! the more relaxed you are, the quicker your zanpakto will repair!" She smiled and left.

After a good long bath Akuma heads to his room. It seemed like Kogoro was right, there was a faint light between both halves of his Zanpakto. "Seems like it's repairing." He looked down to see a freshly made bed. Even though he could still see sun, a good nap would be awesome right now. Akuma laid down and let himself drift off into the land of dreams for a little while at least.

A few hours pass, the world becomes dark as the sun steps away for a while. "I'm healed!" A voice shouts in Akuma's head, his eyes shoot open and he looks over at his Zanpakto. True, it was healed. "Alright." Akuma stood up. "Are you ready? What i'm about to do. I can't help but think we'll be in trouble." he found his uniform, Kogoro has sewn it up for him... she was kind for an eleventh division member. He changed quickly and grabbed his club by it's handle. "Do what you must! I crave satisfaction for the defeat we suffered earlier!" He growled. "I know... I know..." Akuma opened up the window and jumped out onto the ground. 

"Sorry." He dashed off into the night, leaving the building behind. He was headed for the gate to the human world, he figured it would be heavily guarded now considering what's been happening. But that wouldn't deter him. Two members of the second division began following Akuma as he raced through the eleventh divisions barracks, Then the tenth's. Every time he charged through towards the gate, two more would follow him. 

As the gate was in sight, Akuma could see the seventh divisions guards. They stood tall and proud in front of it. "Alright." Akuma took a deep breath. "HUUUUUAAAAH!!!!!!!!!" BOOOM!!! His spirit pumped out to max, leaving a pillar of black fuming behind him. "What the hell!?" The guards took up their staff's, there were quite a few of them. "I'll share my power with you!" His zanpakto shouts, the spikes all begin to glow and... VZZT!!!! Akuma shunpo's in, his club swings, the men had no time to dodge BLAM!!! They go flying in all directions. "I'm opening this damn gate!" He shouts, the door begins to open and he senses the second division members behind him.

"Seinaru Akuma! We can not allow you to proceed any further." AKuma turned around and looked at them... Way too many for him to defeat on his own. "Alright then." He raised his club. "Try and stop me!" Slamming the club onto the ground he creates a cloud of dust. "STOP HIM FROM ENTERING THE GATE!" One of the men shouts and the rest dash forward, however, by the time they reach it. The gate was already closed. "Damn it..." He growls. "The captain's not going to be pleased with this!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "The true art of Shunpo," Heron was teaching a group of new members to Second Division, when Isis arrived. It seemed while he was unseated, he was quite talented at training young and upcoming members. She hung back, listening to him. "Is to be able to move instantly, both before and after the technique is executed. If you have to pause to use it, or are forced to wait a moment to recover afterwards, the entire advantage it gives you is wasted. Watch."
> 
> His movement was fluid, as he vanished directly before the eyes of the students. Isis, standing further back, briefly sensed him appearing further to the side, but he was already moving in a second Shunpo, back to them. He appeared amidst their group, and swung an open palm at one, far slower than Isis would have expected. The student dodged, and to her surprise, countered with his own Shunpo. It was much slower, to the degree that she could track it, but that new Shinigami of Second could already Shunpo embarrassed her. She had been nowhere near as prepared as they were.
> 
> ...



Morgana was walking down the road, she had no clones she was singularity, and she was nervous. She knew it was about to happen.

"Morgana, what have you been upto?" Said a voice from behind her.

Morgana turned around. "Ce ce celo?" The red haired youth walked out and smiled at her.

"Yes m'dear it is me? So what have you been doing lately?"

"I heard you were with the Joutei." Another voice said from behind her now that she had turned around. "Viola!" 

"Yes its me." Viola said her hand raised as a canon. "Lord Kagos would like a word with you."

Morgana gulped, Kagos was a nice guy when he wanted to be, but when he was angry he was angry.  Morgana looked around to see where he might be coming from. before she realised that heavy feeling she had had was not just tiredness, but it was Kagos and she looked upwards and even from so far away she could see his eyes peircing into her.

Kagos jumped down and landed softly on the ground, wing like constructs glowing on his back being used to slow him down. 

"Morgana, morgana, care to explain what you were doing with the Joutei?"

Morgana almost shit herself. "Erm."

It was then that Celo raised his hand. And turned his fingers towards the street beside them. A human was coming towards them, one with some sort of power. Celo's finger transformed drawing reishi into a finger width canon.

Morgana could feel it too, and she could also tell whose it was. "Ryan." she whispered below her breath.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Toujiro looked at the Shinigami as he suddenly mentioned he was from the third division, and immediately noticed the markings on his arms, his eyes widening a little bit. The Shinigami mentioned that when the a Shinigami of the third division exited Soul Society the boundaries moved with them, and in addition to that apparently the third division Captain had been listening into the conversation the whole time.

“Damn it!” Toujiro growled, looking over at Toshiro, “Well, you may get lucky after all, looks like this Shinigami here just saved your hide, maybe the person who sent you here wasn't as stupid as they appeared to be, or maybe it was just dumb luck.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus fell to a seated position as the Reapers left. This was going to be one hell of a debriefing that his Captain was going to give him. Wide eyed Marcus' head rushed as he allowed the Tenteikūra spell to be released.  "Note to self, no Kido of that level until I'm fully ready for the toll." Marcus grumbled to himself as he, with great difficulty, pulled himself to his feet. With a bit of a cough he walks up to Toshiro.  "I suppose this was probably a decoy too." Marcus says with a grin as he drops the letter he had confiscated beside him.  "That is what I figure anyway since you seemed to know I was following you." Marcus adds,reflecting on his earlier assessment, as he walks away from Toshiro toward the body.

 "So what do you think this toy is used for." Marcus asks aloud as he pushes the Shingami's uniform back a little with his foot exposing the device that was given to the 25th seat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Toshiro's stupor had been broken by the other Shinigami's words, and he looked up at the Shinigami as he approached him, dropping the letter beside him, and saying the letter was most likely a decoy, since Toshiro seemed to be aware that Marcus had been following him.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, “I don't know what I'm doing anymore, I guess it's true what they say, a man should not open a fence until he knows why it's been placed.”

Toshiro looked over at the body as the other Shinigami approached it, and noticed he picked up the device, and Toshiro heard the the question come out of the Shinigami's mouth.

“I don't know, but if I had to take a guess I'd say it's something the 12th division Captain is specialized in.” Toshiro finally rose from his kneeling position, standing up.

“I came here expecting to make myself innocent, instead I've just been dragged in further.” Toshiro sheathed his Zanpaktou, “There's no way they're gonna let me so much as even leave my division barracks after this, especially knowing someone is trailing me.”

Toshiro took a small breath, “Not to mention I'm sure Yuugao-taichou will be furious with my actions after he's heard everything that's happened here, I'm probably going to get another lecture from him to.”

Toshiro turned towards the Shinigami, and suddenly he recognized the Shinigami, he had been to the academy with him before, “I recognize you now, you used to go to the Academy with me, but I don't believe I ever got your name.”


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

"OH MY DEAR SON!!!" yelled a loud familiar voice that Kyohei found irritating. The sound came from his father, Saji Marufuji. "I missed you so much!" the man sobbed as he held onto his adopted son's shoulders. Kyohei could clearly be seen with low agitated eyes that were ready to strike. "Uh, where were you this whole time!" the grown man cried inside of the hallroom of a Hospital.

"I already told you! You dumbass!" Kyohei forcefully peeled off his father's hands as if they were stuck like glue. "I was on a camping trip...." the boy lied with his arms folded and his eyes looking to the side. "But, with who? You don't have a car or anything," the man asked with a puzzled expression while wiping away his 'manly tears'. "Well that's because,...." Kyohei wondered of away to actually say it. "My people took," he relaxed himself as he sucked on the sucker in his mouth.

"You mean....WITH YOUR FRIENDS!?" a large smile took place on Saigi's face. "Friends!? I don't have any motherfuck-" before the freshman could finish, his father hugged him tightly. "I always knew you'd make new friends!" Saigi swung his son around with joy. "Hey! Hey! Enough of this shit! Don't you have some patients to take care of!?" Kyohei desperately said as he was losing air. "Oh, you're right!" the father realized as he let go of the boy, letting regain his air. 

"You just stay there my friendly son! I'll be right back!" Saigi hurried off to one of the rooms with a smile on his face. "Tch," Kyohei stood up from the floor while rubbing his head. "Now way am I staying here any longer...and who the hell is he calling friendly!?" he clenched his fist with anger as he walked out the doors. "Well well, look who it is," a male voice said as Kyohei exited to the outside. "Our old pal, Kyohei," when Kyohei looked he saw three rough looking teenagers that obviously had the look of gangsters.

"Our boss would like to have a word with ya," one of the thugs spoke with a dirty smile. Kyohei gave his signature scowl at the three before speaking, "What a coincidence, so do I.....but....you dickheads had bad luck being the ones to get me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~

Marcus turned to Toshiro, with device in hand, as he said that it was something that the 12th Division Captain would specialize in. And he was probably right, the 12th Division Captain was the head of the Research and Development department. Pulling a 3rd Division evidence bag out of his uniform Marcus listened to Toshiro as he spoke. With the device bagged he squatted back down he checks the 25th's seats vital, it was true the man was dead. And the wounds looked awfully like the wounds he had found on the dead Shinigami outside the Library. Seems the Reapers were responsible for their deaths too. Marcus shook his head, his report was getting more and more complicated. 

At least this in theory absolved anyone form the Squads from the crime of their murder. Marcus was in deep thought when Toshiro said that he had recognized him. Standing back up he turns to him as he comments on not knowing his name. Marcus' eyes narrow. Looking over the young Shinigami he he nodded it was true they never spoke before, Marcus was always too far into his studies, he was just lucky that James knew him before he joined the Academy or Marcus may not have a friend one.  "Name is Claudius Bruticus" (Roman tradition dictate they never use their first name unless they trusted or respected whom they were talking with) "and as I said I am of the Third Division." Marcus replies. Figuring that since his cover was already blown he could at least tell Toshiro that much, he also figure this assignment would be dropped.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Toshiro nodded a little bit as he heard the Shinigami speak his name, ?Claudius Bruticus, nice to meet you, I assume you've heard my name more than once already.? Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?That would make sense seeing as how you were placed on a surveillance on me.?

Toshiro closed his eyes, and sighed a little, pulling the real letter out of his Shihakushou, ?I suppose it couldn't hurt to tell you the truth, considering I'm already screwed enough as it is.? Toshiro looked down at the letter, ?Truthfully, my friend and I that you saw talking to each other, we figured it would look suspicious if we kept meeting up in secret at my division barracks, so we communicate to each other through letters.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?It's such a bothersome task, but that's how I found out about this little stunt that Toujiro guy decided to pull.?

Toshiro closed his eyes, ?According to the letter, she overheard the guy say something about how the device was going to be used to cover up incursions into the library, so that the Reapers could enter and leave how they wished, deleting information about Akushou without being tracked, so that they could cover up the truth behind Akushou from prying eyes.? 

Toshiro sighed again, ?I don't know how much of that is actually true, but considering the nature of that device, and how it looks so closely related to something you'd expect to come out of the Research and Development team, I'd say it's plausible that some of it was true.? Toshiro shook his head a little bit, ?I just can't shake this foreboding feeling I have that there's more to this than what she overheard.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

Karakura- Night-

A doorway opens up in Karakura, Akuma steps out and enjoys the night air. "Alright, Where the hell are you kento?" He grumbled and leaped down onto the ground. 

Elsewhere- 

"Sir, Akuma has entered the town." "Thank you Gigant-kun, but i already knew." Kento sat in front of a monitor, on it appeared to be a diagram of two bodies. One of them was completely white, while the other appears to be turning from black to white. "We'll have our work cut out for us Hasenko-san." He stood up and threw on a white shirt. "Come on, Let's go collect him before he does something reckless." 

Akuma-

As he walks through the town trying to get to Kento's place he suddenly stops in his tracks. "So, you found me first huh?" Akuma asks. "It wasn't hard, i put a tracer in that eye patch of yours." Kento comments. "I see." Akuma sighs. "Listen Kento, I've-" "I know." Kento interrupts. "You're soul has lost balance, the hollow side has grown stronger and is starting to take over your body. I've already seen this." Akuma nodded. "What can i do then?" Kento sighed. "Come with me and i'll give you your two options."

Later-

Kento leads Akuma down a long ladder into the underground training area. "I remember this place." Akuma thinks back to after the Akuryu fight. "Yes, Do you remember when i told you, you weren't ready for it?" Akuma nodded. "Well, We'll see how ready you are now." He pointed over to something in the distance. "What the hell is that?" Akuma asked. "You'll find out soon, but first." Kento ripped the eyepatch from Akuma's face. "GUAH!!!" Akuma shouts. "Now then, Get over there. I'll seal the exit, You'll have no where to go and neither... will he."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus' eyes narrow as he takes in all the information that Toshiro was giving him. This could be problematic. And worse yet his report was getting all the more complicated. He rocked on his feet as he listened noting the most prevalent parts parts so he can clearly and precisely write up his report. Some things never change he thinks, even when he was alive it seemed some form of paper work was in use. Things to document. People to punish. Supplies to keep up with and the alike. Marcus' attitude turns worried as Toshiro mentioned his friend, and that she knew about what was going on here. Marcus hand laid his free hand on his Zanpaktou lightly tapping it as he thought. 

His mission outline was on Toshiro, not the person he was seen talking with. So that meant that he knew little of this female, not even her name. His glance cutting from the ground back up to Toshiro,  "Is she acting alone to gather this information? Marcus asks. If so she was in as much danger as they were just in. These Reapers, although they seemed interested in Toshiro, seemed to have no qualm in killing people that got in their way. That was if this girls contacts were those dead Shinigami he had happened upon. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Samuel grunted as he fought to get away from Reno's acidic grip. But it was no use the monster was far too strong for Samuel to wriggle away from. Especially considering the fact that he was permanently disarmed. "Why are you so interested in such a trivial subject?" Sam squeezes out as he struggles to remain conscious as the small traces of poison found in Reno's blood coursed through his veins.  "Because it's relative to my interests." Reno snaps back as he pulls Samuel to his face. "Just kill me." Sam cries as he still struggles to free himself.  "Kill you. I'll end your life when you tell me what you know. Until then my blood will slowly dissolve you." Reno barked releasing a burst of black flame from seams in his mask.

"Fine, for what it's worth." Sam says with a gasp. "Our text books speak of a second and third class of Menos Grande." He adds with a whimper as he draws in a labored breath. "That would be the class called Adjuchas and Vasto Lorde. That is all I know I swear." Sam coughs. Reno's dark gray eyes narrow as he seems to look into the very soul of his prisoner. "What you don't believe me?" Sam asks as the promised death was being with held. Reno chuckled a bit, of course he believed him, he had used a term, Menos Grande, that he had never heard before. So it being the truth was more then likely.  "No, I believe you. Your pain is just so delicious. But worry not, I'm a sociopath of my word. Die." Reno says with a joyous growl. Sam just smiled as he watched the cartoon like maw split the black mask. -CRUNCH- Blood spurts everywhere as Reno's jagged teeth tear into the part of the neck that was exposed and a large chunk of the shoulder that was closest.

With a With a violent shaking motion Reno rips like a saw through the man's body removing a large section of the Shinigami in that single bite. With grinding sound Reno swallows the chunk whole.  "I just love red meat." Reno says as he slams his mask back into the now lifeless body.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

?Gufufufufu, food.. I must have food!? A large Hollow looming in Karakura town groaned, this Hollow had only recently formed a few days ago, and as such was relatively week, could possibly have easily been destroyed by a couple of Shinigami, however the Hollow had been in luck, and no Shinigami seemed to be around at all in this area. The Hollow sniffed a little bit, and suddenly caught the scent of an incredibly powerful human.


?Fufufufufufu... FOOO~~OO~~OD? The Hollow shouted as it rushed off towards it's intended target, planning on devouring it in order to gain even more power.

---------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]7PT4CNa5uzs[/YOUTUBE]




Hogo sighed a little bit, wiping some sweat off of his forehead, and he looked down at the now healed bird, as it suddenly flew up into the air, and then seemed to fly away. Hogo smiled a little bit, proud of himself, it seemed he could now use this ability to heal injures slightly faster than he previously thought. Hogo also noticed his shield seemed to become more refined in the recent days, and he could use both of his abilities without becoming quite as exhausted as he had before, although they still required intense concentration in order to be successful. Hogo was training outside of Tyler's residence, awaiting the arrival of Shino whom was scheduled to pick him up soon.

Hogo's eyes narrowed a little bit, something felt off about the atmosphere around him, and he noticed then that a powerful Reiatsu seemed to be head his way. Hogo darted his eyes around, looking all over the area, wondering exactly what was going on, he couldn't distinctly tell the difference between Shinigami or Hollow Reiatsu yet, so Hogo would only know once the thing arrived. Hogo's eyes widened as he heard it approaching, and immediately he could detect that the Reiatsu was more foul than a Shinigami's reiatsu. Willing himself into action, Hogo shouted out, ?Idai na seirei no kabe burokku, Defend!? Hogo willed the shield to come up behind him just as a claw like hand swiped at him, connecting onto the shield, and causing a small crack to form in it.

The Hollow looked intently at Hogo, and then shouted out, ?FOOOOOO~~OOOO~~~OOOOD~~?

Hogo sighed a little, he didn't like fighting but he knew he didn't have a choice in this situation, unfortunately none of his abilities would allow him to fight, and the Hollow took another swipe at the shield, cracking another, more larger crack to form in the shield. Hogo looked around, looking for any object that he could find. Hogo turned his head one more time as the Hollow swiped a third time, cracking the shield even more, and he noticed the object he needed.

Hogo immediately took off from the shield as the Hollow swiped one more time, crossing the street fast and getting to the object that he sought to use against the Hollow. Hogo wrapped his arms around the object, and started to pull the object up out of the ground, until he succeeded in finally getting the object out. The Hollow swiped once more at the shield, breaking it only to discover that the human had suddenly vanished into thin air. The Hollow heard a bunch of snapping, along with something akin to crackling, as well as a bunch of ?zzzzzzzzzzzzzzt? sounds, and as he turned around, his eyes widened immediately to notice Hogo holding a power pole up in the air, ?Wh-wh-wh-WHAT THE HELL?!?

Hogo smiled a little, strain showing through his visage, ?Forgive me for this, I hate to harm things, but I can not allow to endanger any lives.? With that, Hogo immediately drug the powerpole downward, causing the power to start tilting at an alarmingly fast rate, and with an extremely powerful THUD the power pole landed on the Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_Nhv6WSM8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




   Akuma-

  Kento sealed the exit; Akuma could feel his heart pound in his chest and his eye throb. Who was it? That figure that seems so far off to him. Akuma gulped and began his walk; with each step he felt the pounding in his body. Boom, boom, boom?  He was scared for some reason, something in him was terrified. He didn?t want to keep going but he knew he had too. Kento had given him his options and this is what he chose? to overcome what was coming for him. Kento told him he needed to become stronger, to get rid of fear in order to over come it. What was he supposed to do then? He had to become confident in himself? If he lost that confidence? such as he did when Kenpachi beat him. Then his hollow side would come out and take over. But how would this figure get him over this? Get him over that hump he can not transcend. 

  He neared the figure now, His body was heavy, and he felt his heart beating within his neck now. He wanted to run, he wanted to flee, he didn?t know why but the sensation wouldn?t leave him. He wanted so? no? he needed to flee so badly. The exit is blocked though, he knew that much. The exit was blocked and there was no where to go. He feared what Kento would do to him if he ran? He?s already put him through hell? so much pain so much suffering. He needed to get out of here, his body was drenching itself in sweat, and his heart was in his mouth now. The beating, it was so loud, so hard, his body shook with each ba-bump. 

  Then the words, the words that stopped his heart, the words that stopped everything; with the words, his body was shut down for an instant.  ?Hello Akuma, It?s been a while.? Akuma?s hand began to shake? It wasn?t possible? No? no damn it? ?Who are you?? Akuma?s voice shook as he spoke. ?Don?t you recognize me Akuma?? Akuma gulped. ?It?s impossible? Now who are you?? His voice steadied ever slightly. ?Akuma, now I think the time for games is over.? Akuma clenched his fist. ?I TOLD YOU IT WAS IMPOSSIBLE! WHO ARE YOU!?? His voice still shook as he shouts. He felt as if his heart would leap out of his mouth. 

  ?I?m exactly who I look like.? The figure smirked. ?Why would you think anything else? Have you damaged you head? Look on me Akuma! Look on me and see! I haven?t changed have I? It hasn?t been long since we last spoke has it? To forget me, to forget my face, I?m pained Akuma!? Akuma grit his teeth. ?I SAW YOU DIE!!! I SAW THE CUT THAT KILLED YOU! DON?T LIE TO ME ANYMORE! WHO ARE YOU!? Akuma shouts. ?He is, who he appears to be.? Kento remarks. ?W..what?? Akuma looks over at the shinigami. ?I brought him here, I needed some information. He had that information and it is what I used to save your life Akuma.? 

  Kento stepped over to the figure. ?He is indeed, who he appears to be. You?re brother, Seinaru Tenshi.? Akuma?s lower lip began to tremble. ?No? you? you killed him?? Akuma rejected the notion. ?I did not. I merely wounded him severely. I know this is hard for you Akuma? He hurt you and he?ll have to do it again. This was the start of your problem, now it must be the end of it. Defeat him and regain yourself.? Tenshi smirked. ?Remember Kento, your promise is I will be free to leave this place if I win.? Kento nods. ?Yes. I know.? He shunpo?d to the top of one of the many hills and mountains. ?Go now Akuma.?

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy1eRsIsgSw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




   Akuma raised his club and took a deep breath. ?I won?t hold back this time.? Tenshi remarks as he draws his blade. ?I?ll beat you.? Akuma takes a deep breath, the two dash forward. ?DIE BROTHER!? Tenshi swings his blade downward; Akuma Shunpo?s behind him and swings his club. Tenshi ducks and slashes upward, cutting Akuma?s chest. ?Guah!? Akuma swings his club downward; Tenshi leaps backward as a cloud of dust erupts from the ground.  ?You are a fool Akuma.? He moves his hand behind him. ?Hado number 22, Getsumen no Sazanami.? His hand begins to glow and a wave of crescent blades fires from his hand. ?GUAH!!!? Akuma shouts as the blades cut through his body.

  ?Did you think I wouldn?t expect that?? Tenshi asks, turning towards Akuma. ?You need to try and-? FWAM!!!! This time, Akuma?s club slams into Tenshi?s stomach and sends him crashing into one of the hills, the force of impact leaving a crater within it. ?Huff?Huff?.? Akuma coughs. ?Fufufuf? I see?? BAM!!!!! Akuma slams the club into him again. BAM!!! BAM!!!! He goes mad; his club continues to find its way into the hill, BAM! BAM!!!! A cloud of dust spreads outward. ?GRAH!!!? Akuma shouts, losing himself, BAM! BAM!!! BAM!!!!

  ?Hado number 4_, __Byakurai.? The burst of lighting pierces Akuma?s shoulder. ?GUAH!? He shouts and drops to his knees. ?I have to admit? the first two attacks hit me?? Tenshi coughed, his chest bleeding slightly. ?Very impressive, even the damage was top knotch.? He grinned. ?But you have a long ways to go before you can beat me brother.? Tenshi spins his sword around. _?Crush them, hyakute hanmā.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Hogo turned around and sighed a little bit, his arms tingling just a slight bit after that little stunt he pulled off. Truthfully, his emotions were more hurt than his arms, Hogo was a pacifist and didn't like to hurt other things unless they threatened his friends. Unfortunately the Hollows that attacked their world threatened to do that, and as a result Hogo had been dragged into the fight, despite his reluctance to first believe that Shinigami and Hollow actually existed.

?Well, that should keep him down long enough for me to find someone who can help me fight him.? Hogo turned around, and began to walk away from the Hollow, believing it to be unconscious after the hit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]dikjbX9Mhe0[/YOUTUBE]




The Hollow had other plans however, and slowly began to rise up from the hit that Hogo planted on it by using the telephone pole. Grabbing the pole, The Hollow immediately picked it up, and threw the pole off of itself, causing it to slam onto the ground. Hogo turned around at the sound, and his eyes widened a little bit.

?He's still capable of moving?!? Hogo blinked, and then looked around for anything else he might be able to throw at the Hollow.

?Gufufufufu.. that.. PISSED ME OFF!!!? The Hollow yelled, and charged across the street at Hogo.

?Idai na seirei no kabe burokku, Defend!? Hogo shouted again, and once again the blue Reiatsu shield formed up, however this time the shield formed around his body. The Hollow stopped suddenly, examining the shield, curious as to what kind of power Hogo was using. Regardless, it didn't seem like the brat had any special attack powers, most of his powers were used in defense, which was actually convenient for the Hollow, all he had to do was wear the brat down until he couldn't use his abilities anymore.

The Hollow started hacking away at the shield, and each slice managed to crack the shield some more, meanwhile Hogo continued looking around, trying to find something he could use in order to throw the Hollow of his tracks so he could go get help. Hogo finally spotted what looked like a pipe wrench out of the conor of his eye, and decided that he could use it in order to at least thwart the Hollow off. The Hollow made his last slash, causing the shield to break, and Hogo immediately made a dash over to a nearby house with the garage door open. Hogo dived into the garage, and grabbed the pipe wrench, looking at it for a moment, and then he turned back towards the Hollow, starting to twirl it around in his hands a little.

?Gufufufu, what do you plan to do with something so small?? The Hollow asked, annoyed by how long it was taking to catch the brat, and then started charging towards Hogo, ?Be still while I swallow you whole already!?

Hogo continued twirling the pipe wrench around, ?What do I intend to do? That's easy enough.? Hogo said, moving his arm backwards, causing the Hollow's eyes to widen through it's mask, and then Hogo flung his arm forward, the pipe wrench flying forward, and stabbing the Hollow directly in the eye.

?GUWAAAAH~~!! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!? The Hollow yelled, reaching up to grab the pipe wrench out of it's eye. Meanwhile, Hogo took off in a dash while the Hollow was distracted, he needed to find help immediately because there was no way he could defeat this Hollow with his fists alone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

Akuryu-

  ?What are you doing out here?? Akuryu reaches down and plucks Masajiro from the ground. ?I?ve warned you about playing by yourself! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!? He chuckles as he begins to walk off. Masajiro was placed ontop of his head, looking over Masajiro notices a second hollow on Akuryu?s head. It was Helena, behind Akuryu was Jouryoko. ?Do you even know where we are going?? She asks. ?I don?t bother with directions, for I am king. All land is mine and so, Why fear the proverbial  reaper? BWAHAHAHAHA!? He laughs as he stomps further into Hueco mundo. 

  He didn?t care anymore, about anything; he had been ruling this area for so long now. Killing those who got in his way, but he felt something, it was defininate. He was nearing Evolution; He?d known he was for a while. An odd sensation that drifted into his body telling him more, more! And Closer! Closer! It was instinct; he knew he would evolve soon. ?HAHAHAHAHA!!!!? As he chuckled a wave of insanity was unleashed from his body, ?DAMN IT AKURYU! GET YOUR REIATSU UNDER CONTROL!? Jouryoko shouts. ?OH? Sorry!? He laughed and his reiatsu subsided. ?I was lost in the moment.? He grinned. Forgetting that his own spirit energy carried the very essence of insanity with it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Hogo kept his sprint up, not stopping for even a second, he either needed to find help, or an object with which he could defeat the Hollow, his stamina had begun to drop quite a bit since he used the ability three times already, although the amount of times he could use it turned out to be a definite prove it, as the maximum from his previous training session the night before turned out to only be four times at Maximum.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Hueco Mundo
> 
> Masajiro watched as Akuryu-sama picked him up, and placed him on his head, and he looked over to see the other Hollow, Helena sitting on Akuryu-sama's head as well. Masajiro noticed Jouryoko as well, and she and Akuryu-sama seemed to get into an argument about where they were going, of course the boss knew everything, he ruled the land with an iron fist after all, Masajiro didn't doubt that for a second.
> 
> Masajiro looked around, being able to see for miles on end on top of the Gillian's head, and he smirked a little bit, ?Woow, such an amazing view, hee~~? The Hollow chided himself in a childish manner, but suddenly something came over him. A trembling feeling at first, and then all of a sudden Masajiro burst out in a fit of laughter, ?BWAHAHAHAHAHA, OH GOD.. I CAN'T... AHAHAHA... NO... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I CAN'T MAKE IT STOOO~~OOOO~~~OOOOOOP~~~!!!? Masajiro fell onto his back in a fit of laughter, not knowing exactly why he was doing it until he heard Jouryoko yell at Akuruyu-sama to get his Reiatsu under control. Akuryu-sama apologized to Jouryoko, saying he got lost in the moment, and soon the feeling subsided from Masajiro, and he sat back up, trying to catch his breath, still letting out small laughs in between his speech, ?Oh.. God.. haha.. what in the... ha.. world was that? Hahaha~~!!?



"That, my little royal squeeze toy, is called "Sanity Crush." Akuryu lectured. "It's a special technique of mine, it allows me to crush the sanity of those around me. Jouryoku just happened to be out of reach for it to affect her." He pointed over at the other massive gillian of the group. "Huzzah." She muttered. "Ignore her." Akuryu coughs. "You see, For i am king i control the sanity of those around me! Just being near me can drive you insane! Do you see!? I am that royal! I am such a king that if you look upon me your sanity shall cease to exist! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughed as they walked deeper. "I can even create life! You see?" He formed an orb from his body, much larger then when he was a normal hollow. 

"It lives, it moves! It's my child." He holds the orb. "BAD BEAR!" Smacking it he sends it crashing into the sands of hueco mundo, sending up a wave that falls back to the floor. "I CONTROL DEATH TOO!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana was walking down the road, she had no clones she was singularity, and she was nervous. She knew it was about to happen.
> 
> "Morgana, what have you been upto?" Said a voice from behind her.
> 
> ...



"HEY!"

Ryan's brazen Reiatsu, when he allowed the full power of 'Black' to dominate his body enjoyed lashing at the surroundings, inflicting degradation darkness  until he reined it in. In this situation, the asphalt of the street began cracking, splintering and warping around his feet.

"What the hell do you think you're doing with one of mine?" he demanded, pointing a finger at the group. A jolt of Reiatsu began forming tiny explosions around his hand.

Ryan had, at the very beginning of all of this, decided he would be looking out for the new humans with powers. The role of leader, who protected, taught and prepared for this new reality, had stuck with him. He enjoyed the thought of it. It tied well to his personality in either state. In this current form, he was not going to let anyway mess with one of the humans he had decided to help. Even if he was outranked.

Duality was an odd power, massively undefined, it came down to changing the state of an object by introducing 'light' and 'dark' surges of Reiatsu. So far of the countless ways Ryan could use this power, he had only truly mastered one. Introducing enough 'dark' into himself, gave him the power 'Black'. He knew his body was at its peak now.

He wouldn't back down from an opponent, especially not from one attacking a friend.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "That, my little royal squeeze toy, is called "Sanity Crush." Akuryu lectured. "It's a special technique of mine, it allows me to crush the sanity of those around me. Jouryoku just happened to be out of reach for it to affect her." He pointed over at the other massive gillian of the group. "Huzzah." She muttered. "Ignore her." Akuryu coughs. "You see, For i am king i control the sanity of those around me! Just being near me can drive you insane! Do you see!? I am that royal! I am such a king that if you look upon me your sanity shall cease to exist! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughed as they walked deeper. "I can even create life! You see?" He formed an orb from his body, much larger then when he was a normal hollow.
> 
> "It lives, it moves! It's my child." He holds the orb. "BAD BEAR!" Smacking it he sends it crashing into the sands of hueco mundo, sending up a wave that falls back to the floor. "I CONTROL DEATH TOO!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


 
Masajiro listened as Akuryu talked about his ability, known as sanity crush, which allows him to crush the sanity of everyone around him. Akuryu mentioned that Jouryoku appeared to be out of reach in order to be affected by the attack.

'Amazing, very amazing!? Masajiro exclaimed, intrigued by the ability of the Gillian he now traveled with.

Akuryu continued onward, explaining that since he was king he controlled the sanity of all those around him, and that being near him could simply drive other people insane, and because of his royalty if people merely looked upon him, then their sanity would cease to exist, since he was that great of king, and he also showed Masajiro how he could create life, sparking an orb from his own body.

?Oh dear! Akuryu-sama, you incredible!? Masajiro said, fascinated by the orb, and Akuryu spoke again, talking about how much the orb moved, before yelling out ?BAD BEAR!? and smacking the orb into the sands of Hueco Mundo, which causes a wave to flair up, and then suddenly fall back to the floor, ?and then Akuryu explained how he controlled all of death, exploding into laughter.

?Akuryu-sama.. you are not just a king.... YOU ARE A GOD!? Masajiro exclaimed, fascinated by everything the Gillian could do, and he could feel himself becoming stronger ever since he started traveling with the group.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IBwcvMti0E[/YOUTUBE]



Shino-

He drove around town, A feeling of sadness within his gut. He'd had to watch his father die twice now. A pain he couldn't begin to explain. That hollow... He killed it but it wasn't enough. He felt that pain surging deep within him. He needed something, he didn't know what. Anything to rid himself of it... His hands shook as he tried to hold the wheel steady. He bit his lip... His dad died again... his eyes began to tear. He clenched the wheel tightly. He'd failed again... "D...damn it..." He turned off into an alley and shut the car off. "DAMN IT!" He cried out, gripping the wheel and stomping his feet. "Why can't i do anything right!" Tears fell down his cheeks. "I.. I can't save anyone! Why... Why..." He fell forward, head hitting the wheel, arms wrapped around it tightly. "I.. I just wanna..." He sniffed. "DAMN IT!" He cried out, the tears flew like water falls. 

He clenched the wheel tighter and tighter, his breathing cut into short bursts between tearful moans and cries. Why was he unable to save his friends? Why did they have to be killed? Why did the school have to blow up? Why did the town square need to be destroyed? Why couldn't he save anyone? Why did he have to watch his father die twice... It wasn't fare, it wasn't right, he... He couldn't help it, the tears flowed more freely then ever, he was a wreck, sobbing in his car. people on the street can hear the cries coming from the police car and ignore it... they think it's best they move along and it probably is... 

After a good half hour, he's regained himself, wiped away his tears and blew his nose. He looked in the mirror, he still had red eyes, but it would be alright. He adjusted the mirror, started the engine and headed out. This time he would head to where Ryan's master lived... He guessed it was a good time to pick Hogo up and show him his new place.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Masajiro blinked a little bit, while still sitting on top of Akuryu's head, an idea had suddenly come up to him, there was a place he hadn't been to in a while, and it was a place he decided it would be worth checking into, of course he could easily find Akuryu again when he came back, that wasn't hard because of his huge body as a Gillian.

“Ahhh ~~ I'm going to have some fun in the human world for a little bit ~~ see if anything's changed down there, bwahahahahaha!!!” Masajiro jumped off Akuryu's head, and opened a Gargantua, falling straight into it, and taking off towards the human world.

----------------

Somewhere in Karakura Town

The Gargantua opened up, and Masajiro stepped out of it, looking around a little bit, and his eyes widened a little, “Hoo boy! There's so many fresh souls around here, it feels like I'm drowning in a lake of them, GAHAHAHAHAHA!” Masajiro laughed gleefully to himself, and looked around trying to find any souls he could.

Masajiro immediately spotted two kids, and he grinned a little bit, “TWO NEW TOYS FOR ME TO PLAY WITH, AND MY FAVORITE KIND! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!” Masajiro laughed a little bit, and the two kids spotted him, and noticed his appearance, curiously looking at him, before he rasied his hands, barring the razor sharp claws on them, “I'M GOING TO HAVE SO MUCH FUN TODAY!!”

Masajiro rushed off after the kids, causing them to scream in terror and take off running, “YES, THAT'S RIGHT, RUN LITTLE DOGGIES RUN!”

The kids continued running from Masajiro, who was running slower on purpose to give them more of an edge in the chase, oh how he could have easily caught up to them and swallowed them whole, but that wasn't the point, the point of this game was to inflict as much torture as possible on his toys, Masajiro always had the greatest thrill doing that, ever since he came to know about his existence.

“Uwaah! Someone get this monster away from us!” One of the kids yelled, still running from Masajiro

“MONSTER?! GWAHAHAHAHA, NO, YOU HAVE IT ALL WRONG, I'M A KIND AND INNOCENT SOUL, WE'RE JUST PLAYING TAG!! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!” Masajiro laughed a little bit, continuing the hunter after the kids, raising his running his speed just enough to slowly catch up to them as the seconds pass.

“HEY, COME ON, QUIT RUNNING, I JUST WANT A HUG, IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR?!” Masajiro yelled, however the kids continued running away from him, and Masajiro licked his lips slightly, almost reaching the final stretch of the game before he finally swallowed them whole. Little did Masajiro know, he was chasing the spirits of the little kids directly towards a more powerful Human, a Human that could actually give him a tough fight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2010)

Isis sat on a cool rock, amidst the garden of Fifth Division. It was maintained by a few of the male and female Shinigami, who believed it was the best place for meditation around. She was inclined to agree.

A few of the girls from her dormitory, Alyssa among them, were sitting with her, keeping watch. If Isis's powers began to fluctuate, she'd instructed them to put her down hard. She was not letting Kingdom of Nightmares get another foothold in her mind.

As she pushed through the barriers she herself had erected, she found herself standing between four pillars, each barely as tall as she was. They were hers. She knew it.

_One day,_ the silken voice emerged from the darkness, circling about Isis, _they will tower to the heavens, their peaks beyond all sight. Painted in blood, they will be a symbol of our terrible glory._

"I am not that person," Isis stood resolute, this time she was not letting him affect her. "I take no pleasure from the suffering of others. With the strength I gain, I will not take the lives of the innocent, or torture the guilty. I don't care what you want. But you are not allowed to manipulate me. I forbid it."

_LIAR!_

Everything was that one word. No darkness, no light, no Isis, no Kingdom of Nightmares. Her entire soul, in that instance, was the single word. Isis stood firm as she faded back into reality.

_I AM your soul,_ the Zanpakutō hissed, _I KNOW you, Isis Neith. You spin pretty words about your quest for power, because you ENJOY the feeling of power. Power over EVERYTHING

LIFE

DEATH

PAIN

HAPPINESS

CONTROL IT ALL

MAKE THEM BEND TO YOUR WILL

TAKE THEIR FREEDOM AND FEAST UPON THEIR LACK OF POWER

THAT IS WHAT YOU WANT!_

"THAT IS WHAT *YOU* WANT!" Isis's reiatsu surged out, flooding her surroundings. The pitch darkness began to rescind, buffed by her power. Concentrating, Isis began to squash it, to concentrate her wild Sword Spirit into one place.

She drew her blade. Pointed it at the black mass, forced into one place by her own power. "I am Isis Neith," she took a step forward, "The Shinigami who will master her power to the ultimate degree. No one will stop me, or tell me not to do. Not friends, enemies, leaders, or even you. That is who I am. You cannot control me."

_Neither can you control me,_ the spirit hissed, its body shifting into a pitch block copy of Isis, _Unless I allow it._

"Then allow it," Isis took a menacing step forward, raising her blade. "Give me control over your power, Kingdom of Nightmares. And I'll prove to you just what I am."

There was a pause. The environment around Isis was shifting, showing key points in her history. She couldn't help but flinch at the sound of the car crash, occurring behind her.

_You say you're ready, but can't even face your own nightmares. How do you believe yourself a master of the fears of others?_

"Don't talk me out of this," Isis took another step, her blade directly in front of the spirit's face. "I *will* master this power."

_Hmpf_ the spirit seemed to shrug, before vanishing in a puff of darkness, the area slowly shifting back into the absolute black that surrounded the four pillars of Isis's soul. _You'll fall to pieces without my intervention then. I had hoped to meld with your soul through our love of suffering, but it seems you wish to be stubborn. Very well, break yourself open and need me to fill the gaps. I will be waiting._

Isis's eyes opened. The Shinigami around her looked intently. She smiled. "I got him."

Yes, Isis Neith had won this battle. The spoils of victory were hers.

And all the curses they carried with them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2010)

Hueco mundo-

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMWnoJhBNF8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




"It's a pleasure to see you all have made it." A blue haired man with black eyes and a white suit stands before a table of ten figures. "Why'd you call us here?" One asks. "Simple, I want you all to be informed of my next plan. Seeing as how you are my ten generals you should know the plan." He turned to look out a window, Hueco mundo was vast before him. The size of the building they stood in was impossible to compare... And the man who stood in front of those ten... Was El Rey, The king. "The Vasto lorde have taken their areas and claimed their territories. But i have a plan to have them submit." 

He turned to his ten generals. "We'll host a competition. I doubt the Vasto lorde will come, so we shall exclude them unless they arrive." "A competition? What kind of nonsense is that?" One of the figures scoffs. "Not nonsense and speak out of turn once more." His spirit flared and the room grew silent as everyone felt their bodies grow heavy. "And i shall remove that traitorous tongue of yours." He smirked. "The competition will be one to see what hollows deserve rank within our little city here. We'll use our power to make them arrancar should they wish." 

"When will you hold it?" He rubbed his chin. "I've yet to decide. I'm still piecing the plan together." He sat down. "So, We shall now discuss, the tournament of souls."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Soul Society ? An hour and a half later

Toshiro sat on top of a rock out in the fourth division headquarters, Kihone agreed to let him come there to meditate in the yard. Toshiro's Zanpaktou sat directly across his lap, his eyes closed and his arms on either of his legs, his hands facing palm downward, one placed near the front of his Zanpaktou, the other on his left knee. Toshiro was taking the form of Jinzen, which allows one to communicate with their Zanpaktou. Lately, Toshiro felt like something had been tugging him from the inside, and he could feel himself become stronger, so he wanted to see if he could learn a new ability. Kihone stayed at the distance, watching him to make sure his Reiatsu didn't suddenly spike up and cause any amount of damage to the area. Suddenly, all sound seemed to drown from Toshiro's ears, the outside world disappearing completely.

--------------------------------

Realm of Kamikaze no Narasu

Toshiro slowly opened his eyes, however shock came upon him as the normal whiteness of the realm didn't seem to pervade his eyes, instead a grey color seemed to come into play, and as Toshiro's eyes widened completely, he noticed that the area suddenly had landscape, what was once nothing except any empty void, had turned into a rocky terrain landscape that had been gray in color, and to make matters worse the whole place was turned upside down, Toshiro stood on empty ground while the rocky plains floated in the air above him, occasional semi-mountains with cliffs jutting out from the terrain, and Toshiro tried to comprehend exactly what happened. Toshiro continued to look around, trying to find Kamikaze no Narasu, and then his eyes twitched slightly as a piece of rock fell down onto his nose.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]97KzeJ6QUJA[/YOUTUBE]




?So Toshiro-kun, do you like what this place has turned into?? The voice of Kamikaze no Narasu spoke from behind him.

Toshiro turned around to see Kamikaze no Narasu in all his glory standing on one of the pillars above him.

?What is this? What happened?? Toshiro asked.

Kamikaze no Narasu scoffed a little bit, ?What happened, is that you let yourself lose control, your started to doubt yourself instead of just stepping forward.? Kamikaze no Narasu sighed, ?Your spirit used to be free, that's what the void represented, but now you're longing for something, and because of your doubt, the world has become like this.

Toshiro gaped a little bit, ?You're saying because I lost myself this place became like this??

Kamikaze no Narasu nodded a little bit, ?That's exactly what I'm saying.? The child's eyes narrowed at Toshiro.

Toshiro looked down a little, and sighed, ?I'm sorry, I didn't mean for this to happen, I didn't want to destroy your world.?

Kamikaze no Narasu kept his eyes on Toshiro, ?What did you come here for??

Toshiro looked up at the Zanpaktou, ?In my battles I have grown stronger, I believe it's time for me to learn a new ability.?

Kamikaze no Narasu immediately materalized the Zanpaktou, and charged down at Toshiro, surprising the Shinigami, and made an inward slash, however Toshiro dodged a little bit.

?I have no business teaching you new techniques right now.? Kamikaze no Narasu growled a little bit, and pushed Toshiro aside easily, causing him to go skidding backwards.

?What the hell are you saying?!? Toshiro asked, astounded by the new attitude.

Kamikaze no Narasu narrowed his eyes a little, studying Toshiro slightly as he seemed to be astounded by his new attitude, and then he humphed a little, "Until you're ready to fly away on the wings of an eagle, I have no busy teaching a small mouse like yourself a new technique.?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?What the hell do you mean by that??

Kamikaze no Narasu held the Zanpaktou up, ?If you're truly ready for a new technique, then take control of this barren landscape, prove that your resolve for freedom has not died yet.? Kamikaze no Narasu narrowed his eyes slightly, ?Show me, that you're still as strong as the person I used to know.?

Toshiro looked at his Zanpaktou, and then back up at the Zanpaktou Spirit, and remembered that they were holding the same sword, and that the child he faced was born from his own soul. Toshiro remembered that Kamikaze no Narasu originally lended him power because he needed that power in order to survive, but this time was different, this time Toshiro would have to earn that power.

Toshiro nodded a little bit, ?I understand what you're saying.?

Kamikaze no Narasu spoke up, ?Cry out!? Then the white Reiatsu exploded around him, ? Come, Toshiro-kun, show me just how strong you really.

Toshiro sighed a little, and then raised his Zanpaktou upward, ?Cry out! Kamikaze no Narasu!? Toshiro's Reiatsu exploded around himself as well, and he smirked a little bit, ?Prepare yourself, I'm coming now.?

The child spirit nodded, and Toshiro charged forward at him, closing the distance between them very fast, and Toshiro brought his sword up from a vertical outward position while Kamikaze no Narasu swung his sword up from a horizontal inward position. Both swords collided, and all that could be see was an explosion of white Reiatsu bursting forth from the position of their strike.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2010)

Takagi, Michihiro

Karakura Town

Michihiro frowned. He didn?t see destroyed cars or fallen building. No, he was in his room. His bedroom with the walls barren; devoid of any color or style, for that was how Michihiro preferred it. He lifted himself off the sheets and frowned, and then he blinked. He wasn?t huge anymore. He wasn?t angry? He could actually think. That was good. He needed to think. Michihiro closed his eyes, mind fading off. And then the door slammed open. He looked up to see who it was. It was Tamiyo. There goes being calm. 

?MICHIHIRO~ You just left me and Emi standing there! You?re an irresponsible brother and thus, I?m here to lecture you, for it is my job as a-? Michihiro slammed the door, bolted with a grunt, and then locked. Tamiyo beat on the door and as he walked away, he heard her shout, ?Don?t you want to see my boobs!?? Michihiro stopped walking, but then shook his head. He hopped back on the bed and looked out the window. There were cars, people just walking around. What the heck had happened? He didn?t remember hardly anything, but there had been some type of explosion? 

As Tamiyo started to beat on the door, he cursed. He needed to think. Get some fresh air. Maybe take a walk around the block? He opened the door and picked up Tamiyo, who didn?t weight much, then put her to the side. Tamiyo stared at him stunned. ?michiiro, wait!? She shouted, but Michihiro kept walking. He then stopped. ?Is my mother home?? He asked, simply. Tamiyo blinked and then she folded her arms. ?No, she went to go get groceries with dad like five minutes before you woke.?

Michihiro nodded and continued on his way out the door?

Blanco

Hueco Mundo

He was running. The hollow was running. He didn?t know what was coming after him, but it was fast. He looked back behind him and there it was. The hollow that had been following him! Its three horns just were there, not menacingly, but just there. Cold, white eyes looked directly at him, though. The hollow yelped and started to run even faster. His breathing was becoming thick. Then he saw it. He was almost away! He saw a clearing through the forest, and he made it.  He had gotten away from the Monster. He jumped up in the air happily and started to shout, ?YES!!!!? 

Then he looked down. Blood was tinkling out of his stomach. There was a hole through it. ?Wha-?? Then a claw came across his face, cutting through his mask and knocking him on to the ground. He looked up to see the horns, pointing at the moon. The eyes of the devil looked down on him in that second. ?Tag.? It said simply. Then the thing?s body started to open. It literally looked like it was going to crack. But it was too controlled to be so, for the crack went down in a straight line. Before whatever came out of the body, the monster looked down and said, ?Your it.?

?What? No, No, NOOOOOOOOOOOOO~? As darkness spewed out of the monster?s body, swallowing him hole, he tried to pull out, but it was almost like he was being sucked into a black hole. Then he was fully swallowed and his scream echoed through the hollow?s body. Then the line closed, as if it had never opened, leaving no cracks. A burp and gurgling could be heard from inside the hollow, though. What would this monster do next?

It giggled. 

?Blanco will have cookies now~? It said playfully, but voice unmistakably deep and filled with evil. Then Blanco went off to skip and frolic through the forest?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2010)

Soul Society~

As members of the Third Division showed up Marcus was given his leave. His glance turned to Toshiro before he left. He knew nothing would come of this besides a question or two before he was free to go. The serious side of the investigation wouldn't start, if at all, after he was debriefed by his Captain. And that wouldn't happen until Marcus made his report. With a bit of a salute to the men and women that relieved him Marcus, with a weakened Shunpo, is off to the Third Division. Sweat poured down he face as he moved. That Bakudo was still draining him he was just glad it worked or they may have been killed. With a grunt he rounds a bend. A couple of minutes later he had arrived.

Fifteen minutes, not bad. Marcus thought. But that Fifteen could have been less then five he thinks as he curses his own weakness. "You should have told me about your special mission Claudius-Kun!" The man at the front desk chimed in as Marcus walked into the building. A pained look fell across Marcus' features as he heard the voice speak up.  "The mission was on a need to know basis." Marcus said as he walked up to the man behind the desk. "That's no fun! But I liked the way you suckered the traitor in, hell Claudius-Kun I didn't even know you could use Kido on that level! <3" The man says with a grin and a wink. A what the hell look fell over Marcus' face as that sick felling to his stomach, the same one he had when Toshiro and he was facing down Toujiro, returned. 

 "Can I just sign out so I can write up my report?" Marcus asks hoping to get away as fast as possible. "I'm beginning to think you don't like my company Claudius-Kun." the man says as he hands the clip board over.  "Now I wonder what gives you that idea?" Marcus replies with a tone of Sarcasm as he takes the board. After scribbling his name down he give the board back. Then with a salute he leaves. "By Claudius-Kun!" the man says as he puts the board back down. Marcus shudders as he throws his hand up and vanishes in his Shunpo. 

* A few Minutes Later *

Marcus set in front of a typewriter, a machine he still wasn't all that keen on. Grabbing a black sheet of paper Marcus begins to try and load the infernal Machine. What was wrong with good old fashion quill and paper? -Grind, GRIND, GrInD- Is lowly heard as the paper is twisted into place. 

XX-XX:XX
Signed in for Duty the proceeded to the Sixth Division to trail Toshiro, Kuchiki. Upon arrival it was noted that he was looking at some graffiti on the outside of his residence. He then proceed to walk off in the Direction of the Fourth Division. Upon further exception the graffiti that was actually a message which read:



> I'm watching you Toshiro-kun, I'll always be watching you, you tried to open the fence, before figuring out why it was there in the first place, well now you're in too far, and this time you won't simply be able to walk away.”


.

XX:XX
Followed the target to the Fourth Division Barracks. I took up post beside the door, but Toshiro was too far into the Barracks for me to overhear any of what was said. Although what sounded like a argument was heard. After the disturbance quieted down I took up position at a chess board across an older member of the Fourth. To keep cover I played a game with this woman. It wasn't long after that Toshiro left the barracks with what appeared to be cleaning supplies. After beating the woman, with King's Rook, I started to shadow the target again. 

XX:XX
I sat beneath a shade tree as the target cleaned the graffiti that adorned his residence. After the task was done he discovered a letter that had been left on his doorsteps. Letter was not there when I started my day. After reading the letter a new sense of urgency seemed fall about Toshiro. After placing the letter under the step he headed toward the West Gate. When he was well out of site I went and confiscated the letter then went back to shadowing the target.

XX:XX
While shadowing Toshiro I got the feeling that he knew I was tailing him. That is when I concluded that he probably knew the whole time as he didn't use any form of Shunpo to get to where he was going. When we finally arrive at the destination he scales a building while I take up position behind the building behind the one he was on.

XX:XX
Toshiro makes his move after releasing his Shikai. I'm not too sure of the happenings but the new target quickly gains the advantage and introduces himself as Haruhi Toujiro. 25th Seat of the Fifth Division. Releasing his own Shikai he quickly took charge of the fight. This is when I decided to get involved. I scaled the building and jumped into the battle using Bakudo No. 4, Hainawa. Upon landing I realized that this weak spell would easily be countered so I also used Bakudo No. 9 Horin to attempt to immobilize the target  

He proved too strong however and broke the Kido and declared me his first victim. Toshrio intervened on my behalf and asked that I leave. Backing off as they fought I started the prep work for Tenteikūra 

XX:XX
Tenteikūra was successfully cast draining most of my energy. Luckily it was in time to catch Toujiro's guilt. It wasn't too far after that, that Toujiro was cut down by his accomplices for being too talkative. Then the leader, most likely female, tells Toshiro of their plans. (Post) After a brief conversation between the two the, now identified, Reapers leave. 

XX:XX
I release the Bakudo and make my way to the desensitized Toshiro. I give him the letter back telling him I knew it was a decoy. He doesn't say anything as I go and investigate the body of the former 25th seat. After pulling the device from the man's uniform I note that the wound is very similar to the wounds on the bodies found at the Library. Upon asking about the device Toshiro began to talk



> “I don't know, but if I had to take a guess I'd say it's something the 12th division Captain is specialized in.”





> “I came here expecting to make myself innocent, instead I've just been dragged in further.”:“There's no way they're gonna let me so much as even leave my division barracks after this, especially knowing someone is trailing me.”



This is when he produced the letter that he had read, that brought him to this local. 



> “I suppose it couldn't hurt to tell you the truth, considering I'm already screwed enough as it is.”:“Truthfully, my friend and I that you saw talking to each other, we figured it would look suspicious if we kept meeting up in secret at my division barracks, so we communicate to each other through letters.”:“It's such a bothersome task, but that's how I found out about this little stunt that Toujiro guy decided to pull.”



He also went on to say that they were going to use the device to cover up incursions into the library to erase data on Akushou.

XX:XX
Third Division Members relieve me so that I may make my report.

XX:XX
Report is started after checking in.

XX:XX
Report Finished. 

Pulling the last sheet out of the typewriter Marcus signs the bottom of the last sheet _Marcus Claudius Bruticus_ Then after stapling the report together he folds and slides the sheets into an envelope addressed to the Captain. He then leaves the room with the bag, holding the device, and letter and proceeds to Captain Sekigan Aikan's office. With a deep breath Marcus drops the letter and evidence bag in her outdoor box. With a salute toward the door Marcus leaves. He knows he will be summoned when she was ready to debrief him.

Hueco Mundo~

Reno belches happily after he finished the Shinigami's soul off. With a bit of a ugh feeling beginning to wash over him, guess that Shinigami made good on his word to cause Reno indigestion, Reno picks up the man's Zanpatou as it returns to it's sealed state. A Zanpaktou like this was a unique find. It's ability to play with acoustic sounds and pressure waves would be fun to play with in the future. But for now Reno was content with the Black Fire he had gotten of Marcus. Too bad he didn't get to eat that one. With a chuckle he breaks the blade of the Zanpaktou from the hilt and allows his ability to transform hide the Zanpaktou's blade within him. 

 "Now to see what that meat bag has discovered." Reno says as he tears a hole to the living world open.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Toshiro and Kamikaze no Narasu slammed Zanpaktou against one another, creating a rush of Reiatsu that seemed to explode outward in the inner world, and then Toshiro brought his sword back swinging in from a horizontal direction, however Kamikaze no Narasu blocked from a vertical direction. The two continued exchange blows, neither one budging an inch until Toshiro finally jumped backwards. Kamikaze no Narasu took the opening, charging at Toshiro in a surprise attack, and swung his sword in horizontally from the right side, Toshiro barely managed to block, but the hit knocked him backwards and into a rock plateau.

“What's wrong, Toshiro-kun, don't tell me that's the limit to your abilities already?” Kamikaze no Narasu asked, becoming annoyed with how easily Toshiro let his guard down.

Toshiro stood up, shaking his head, “No, I'm still more than capable of fighting.”

Kamikaze no Narasu charged in at Toshiro again, however this time he stood ready, and blocked the first sword strike with his own, then followed Kamikaze no Narasu's movement as the second came into play, and Toshiro then blocked that sword strike, and launched himself backwards again, “Hadou #4, Byakurai!” Toshiro shouted, and the lightning based Reiatsu shot out of his finger, however Kamikaze no Narasu easily dodged the attack, expecting it. Toshiro planted one foot on the ground, and pushed himself forward in a flying charge at Kamikaze no Narasu. Placing all of his strength into the attack, his Zanpaktou collided with the spirit, pushing Kamikaze no Narasu backwards.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus walked out of the office area with yawn. He didn't realize that using a Kido on the level Tenteikūra would have drained him so much. Marcus grabbed at his stomach as it growled angrily at him.  "Guess I'm hungrier then I thought." He says to himself as he turns and begins to walk.  "Now where did they say that Mess Hall was?" Marcus asks himself as he tries to rememeber all the areas of the Third Division from that rather unique tour he and the Vice Captain had, had. It would have been a good tour if the fella didn't get them lost so much. Marcus thought as he walked along the hallways. He was so caught up in his thoughts that he almost passed where he was wanting to go up.

With a stumbling one legged hop of a stop the hungry soldier tuned himself around.  "Ah-ha!" Marcus says with a bit of a triumphant tone in his voice as he looked at the entrance to the Mess Hall. With a couple of steps he breezes into the large room. The sweet smell of something cooking enters his nostrils as he deeply inhales. Seemed that something good was on the back burners today. Rubbing his hands together he quickly steps into line and gathers a trey, utensils and a glass. Looking down the line he can hardly wait though he keeps his manners about him. 

Ending the line Marcus has a full trey and a glass of water, all that is needed now was a place to sit. Looking around he finds a table that was secluded and no one else was sitting at.  "That will do." Marcus says happily as he walks up to it. Setting down he places his food and water before him. A quick bow and a kiss of the imperial symbol symbol around his neck he is ready to eat. First he takes a drink of water to quench his thirst. Only if he knew his apatite was about to be upset, he might have taken his food to his room.

"Claudius-Kun! I didn't know you were through with your report! What a coincidence!" that sickly familiar voice rang out. Shivers ran up Marcus' spine as his gaze cut to who it was. Caesar's Ghost. It was 'him'. With a bit of a whimper Marcus hunched over his trey. "So good to see you again!" the man says as he sits across from Marcus.  "Daniel.." Marcus says lowly as he pulls himself back up. "Now Claudius-Kun, I told you to call me Dan. <3" Daniel replied with a wink as Marcus took a bite of bread.  "Could you not do that?" Marcus asks calmly as he tried to keep his food down. "Don't do what?" Dan asks with a grin.  "Nex super vos." Marcus growls lowly.  "You know very well what I'm talking about." Marcus said with a bit of a bite as he brought the glass of water to his face. The food had started to loose it's appeal.

*Later*

Marcus had finished his meal and was leaving the Mess Hall and Dan far, far behind. His greater Roman instinct wanted to crucify Dan and put him on Display in front of the Third's barracks, but Marcus knew that probably wouldn't win him any favors with the chain of command around here. Grumbling to himself he spies the entrance to the Training Area of the Third Division. Then it hit him, the perfect way to work his frustrations out and get used to the third's facilities. Brushing past the doors he walks in and sees that there are people from the squad already here. They were doing their own routines or just exercising, this would prove interesting Marcus thinks as he steps further into the room.  "Would anyone like to spar??" Marcus asks loudly.

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno stood in front of the tear. He breathed in deeply. Going to Karakura in the state it was in was dangerous so he had to go about things a bit more carefully then his normal antics. Allowing a calming wave wash over him he allowed his body to transform as he shrank to the stature of a normal sized male human. The matted dark fur that covered his body retracted into his skin as folds started to appear. Fluttering out from his body formed a Shihakushō. As it settled down into place the symbol for the Tenth Division can be seen in the lining. The uniform fell in  semi open state allowing Reno's chest to be shown. 

With a flick of his wrist the claw like daggers that ended Reno's fingers retracted to normal fingernails as the Hollow hole that was in the middle of his chest stitched itself back together making his chest whole again as a tanned gleam spread across his skin. Shaking his head the black mask of his Gillian form sank beneath his flesh as black shoulder length hair, done in a pony tail, sprouts from his skull. His gray eyes flash over light blue as he pops his neck. A grin spreads across his features as he allows his arms to fall to his side. A Zanpaktou composed of Reiatsu formed on his left side. As a light beard spread across his face.  "Now I won't get a second glance from a Shinigami." Reno says as he walks through the tear, adjusting his own Rieatsu,  and sets foot on Karakura soil. 

Taking in the feel of the city Reno quickly notices that the event that had shook this town four days ago were slowly dissipating. He could now feel individual Spirit signatures, not the static of spirit energy that happened on the day of the attack.  "Now where is that bag of bones?" Reno asks himself as he walked along. As he dose he also looks around and sees spirits of the slain everywhere. If he was in his weaker form he might had to have breakfast, lunch and dinner. But at his current form, these souls would be meaningless. Soon a smile splits his lips as he picks up on the rotten Rieatsu that was Obidiah Stane. With a burst of speed he is off.

 "Hello Obidiah." Reno says as he peers down over his servant from a low building. "Master?!" Obidiah says as he turns to look who was addressing him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

Isis stood, stretching. The others were milling about, wondering what was to happen next.

She'd told them her Zanpakutō was a monster, but never explicitly elaborated on what he could do. They were all curious. She was unseated yet a Shinigami with Shikai. It brought interest.

"There's a 'Law', preventing me from using my Shikai," Isis stated, after thinking a bit. "I don't want to risk him bursting out at random, but practise with its power is essential. I think I will ask the Captain for permission to use it under supervision."

Isis nodded to herself at this conclusion of thought, and headed off in the direction of the Captain's office. A few of the Shinigami, Alyssa with them, followed behind, while more just went back to their own meditation, inspired to push towards their own Shikai. I mean, if Isis had achieved it, couldn't they?

Isis arrived outside the Captain's office, and knocked tentatively.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "HEY!"
> 
> Ryan's brazen Reiatsu, when he allowed the full power of 'Black' to dominate his body enjoyed lashing at the surroundings, inflicting degradation darkness  until he reined it in. In this situation, the asphalt of the street began cracking, splintering and warping around his feet.
> 
> ...



Kagos looked at Morgana. "A friend of yours? From the Joutei perhaps?"

"Lord Kagos's he has nothing to do with them?" Morgana said.

"I can sense Melisa's stench all over him. And he seems to be up for a fight." Kagos retorted.

"Ryan leave, this doesn't concern you, you could get hurt."

Ryan smiled. "Don't worry, I will never leave one of my own behind." Ryan said as he made his way towards Kagos. 

By time he cleared his way and made it to Kago's he had grabbed Morgana and used his instant movement to be on the other end of the road. 

"Pensi che lo dobiamo amazare questo bastardo fratello" Viola asked.

"Io penso di si sorella" Celo responded.

Celo and Viola raised their fingers towards Ryan. "Tempo di morrire filglio di putana" The twins said in unison. 

The air around their fingers distorted and the twins fired a volley of reishi bullets from thier finger tips towards Ryan.

"NO RYAN!" Morgana screamed, in voluntarily spliting into her most battle ready group her Triumvirate. Primera, Secundo and Tertia exchanged glances, before Kagos looked at them and the dropped their heads.

"Lets see then, who has more battle ready power. The Shashu or the Joutei." Kagos mused, as he could still feel Ryan's power he knew this might go on for a while...If the twins held back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

"Well then," Ryan stuck a hand forward, emitting Reiatsu to provide the transformation 'Dark'. The air twisted around his arm, and the Reishi bullets incoming began to detonate. A few further away from the arm still struck him, leaving a series of pockmarks across his body. But by focusing 'Dark' outside of himself, that left more Reiatsu of 'Light', and besides cosmetic damage to his clothing, the hits Ryan sustained quickly disappeared.

"Hmm," Ryan looked around the street. There didn't appear to be much he could manipulate, and damage soaking didn't sound like a fun time to him. It was time to get creative. Placing a hand on the ground, he focused 'Dark' in a circle, weakening the asphalt so that it began to crack. Scooping a hand of it up, he used quick and varying bursts of both Reiatsus to create a rocky covering over his hand.

The next volley of Reiatsu bullets he simply swung his hand into and deflected. Rather than turning this into a range battle, he began to pass towards the attacking pair.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryan had managed to deflect and tank the bullets. The twins were impressed from a glance they couldn't really tell what Ryan's powers were so they acted cautious, gathering info was better than winning flat out.

Ryan now had a fist of Asphalt, the Tar like substance coating is hand. The twins knew not what this meant if his powers were to be used through this.

Celo looked at Viola and she nodded. "You first Fratello." Celo nodded. 

He walked into intercept Ryan, who had now decided to lead with his first. Celo took of his glasses and placed them inside his blazer pocket. And Focused reishi around his hand and reached out to grab Ryan's fist. At first the dark coloured reishi around Celo's hand was just that.

"Pelle del demonio." Celo said and the dark glowing reishi began to seep into his skin, hardening it and darkening it, until it was rough like harsh leather. Celo held Ryan's grip both of them fighting, as the darkness rushed over Celo's body bringing his hollow form to light. Celo released a blast from his hand and he and Ryan parted abruptly. 

Celo flexed his muscles and took off his blazer, until he was a hollow shaped man in a shirt and slacks. 

"Come on then boy."

Viola sat back and took notes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

The first downwards punch, even though Ryan attempted to block with the hand of asphalt, knocked him straight to the ground. However the build up of 'Dark' used specifically to mould the asphalt he already had meant that as Ryan stood up, he'd already added to it. This time a blade of the material had formed around his right arm, and he swung it at his opponent. The blade glanced off the Hollow like arm, but this time Ryan was able to move with the blow, keep on his feet and block the next hit.

The next time he was knocked to the ground, his left hand drew up a small covering of the stone and binder, and punched into the next punch. Being pushed back and outskilled, Ryan was still nonetheless avoiding hits that would decide this fight.

That was, until the man tried just a bit harder. His next hit smashed into Ryan's crossed arms, shattered the asphalt covering as well as dispersing the Reiatsu he was controlling it with, all on top of launching Ryan down the road. He managed to fall with hands out and recover quickly enough, but he sure had taken a hit.

"Ugh," Ryan rubbed his head, feeling a little put out, "I jumped into a fight with my strongers again, didn't I?" he looked to his side, surprised to see Morgana still here. "What are you doing?" he hissed, "Those guys were attacking you, right? Now is the time to be going!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

?BWAHAHAHAHA! What's wrong, you're running out of breath!? Masajiro yelled insanely as he continued to chase the children, he had no idea exactly where he was going, but he was having too much damn fun to stop now. Getting lost had become no concern to Masajiro long ago, being lost was just a part of life to him. Masajiro had gotten extremely close to the kids now, and he smirked a little bit, laughing wildly, and as the kids passed right by an opening, Masajiro slashed outward, cutting the two kids in half, and he grinned a little bit.

?DINNER'S SERVED!? Masajiro laughed, and diced the soul's upper bodies into tiny pieces, then gobbled them all up by sucking them into his mouth one by one until he had his fill. Masajiro suddenly turned to look through the opening, and noticed what appeared to be two people fighting, both of them were humans, both of them looking to have extremely interesting powers. Masajiro smirked, an idea coming to mind, he knew he couldn't fight everyone in there, but one of the humans did interest him, it was one close to his power, and he planned on devouring the human.

Masajiro walked inward a little bit, and shouted out loud, ?HI THERE! I'M A VISITING GUEST FROM A NEARBY FOREIGN COUNTRY! YOU GUYS WOULDN'T HAPPEN TO KNOW WHERE THE NEAREST BLOOD FOUNTAIN IS WOULD YOU?!? Masajiro laughed wildly as he said this, hoping to catch the attention of all the humans, still standing by the children he cut in half.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2010)

Kagos turned around to see a hollow by the lower remains of two souls, without even blinking Kagos covered the gap and had his hand around the hollows neck, his other hand inside a reishi construct like looked like a giant dart, V shaped. 

"Beast give me one good reason I shouldn't kill you where you squirm." Kagos asked in cold fury.

---
Morgana on the other hand was panicking. "Kago's isn't an enemy, he is Melisa's rival. He was just asking me questions making sure I wasn't a traitor." And then Morgana's mood changed. "And then you pissed them off, you fucktard." She said pounding on his chest. 

Morgana tilted her head, Kago's was gone. "And Ryan I couldn't help but notice you seemed to imply that I was yours. Does that make you my boyfriend?"

It was then that Celo approached. "Boy have you any more fight in you or are you done." Celo asked, the reishi gone from his head revealing his human features.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

Masajiro coughed a little bit, gasping for air as the person's hands suddenly clenched around his throat, this man was extremely fast, faster than he had intended on him being, luckily for Masajiro he had a technique for situations like this, unfortunately it looked like he would have to come for his prey another time.

“Because you won't get the chance to,” Masajiro laughed a little bit, and then held out his hand, “FLASH BANG!” Masajiro screamed, created a blinding light that emitted from his hands, it obviously wouldn't blind the person for very long, but hopefully it would blind him long enough to be slightly surprised.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2010)

"Quite willing to continue the party," Ryan looked up, "Though that Hollow looks like more of a fun fight to me. Since Morgana here says I was being an idiot for going on the offensive, I'd be slinking out right about now, but since you guys are the Shashu, that makes thing more interesting."

"I used them," Ryan seamlessly swapped over into his dark Reiatsu fuelled self, referring to the Joutei. "They thought they had grabbed me and the other powered humans for use in their personal army, but all I'm interested in is keeping those like me, new to their powers, alive and preventing people from getting killed. So I took the power they offered, but if you were to ask did I give a damn about them?" he smiled widely, "I would laugh my head off."

The Hollow was cackling loudly. Ryan turned an eye on it. "But I _really_ don't like Hollows. Can I go thrash that one? And Morgana," he briefly looked at her, "Every new powered human is mine. I'm the one looking out for them all."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 9, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

"A spar? Oh that sounds wonderful Claudius-Kun!" Daniel says with a cheerful shout as he entered the training facility. Marcus' left eye twitch as he turned to the man that was at this moment the bane of his existence. Were the god taunting him. Were they trying his resolve or just playing a cruel trick? "Oh, I'm beginning to think you don't like me Claudius-Kun, or is that Marcus-Kun?" Dan says slyly as he slinks further into the facility batting a wink at Marcus as he walked in.  "I don't know where you found that out at. But only my friends or those I respect can call me Marcus." Marcus growls as his left hand slips to the right and rest on the handle of his Zanpaktou.

 "And you are neither have my respect nor are my friend." Marcus added with a bite as he step a little closer to the man that had just insulted his traditions. "Oh you hurt my feeling Claudius-Kun, perhaps I can earn that respect." Daniel says as he too lays his hand on his Zanpaktou. "Since it's obvious we not going to be able to be friends, tell ya what mate, lets make this no holds bar." Daniel says with more sinister tone. His demeanor even changed becoming more serious. But this mattered little to Marcus. To him, when he heard no holds barred, this was the gods answering his prayers. A grin spread across Marcus' features. If he so happened to hospitalize this man, it would be no fault of his.  "Fine by me, but it's your funeral." Marcus says.   

-SKIIIIIINT!- Marcus' steel cries as it rubs against his sheath as it is deliberately drawn. "Oh, I was hoping to work our way to swordplay mate. But if that is how you want it..." -SKINT- Drawing his sword quickly Dan dashes in headlong appearing before Marcus in what seemed like an instant. The stance his body was in it seemed as if he was to strike horizontally across Marcus' chest. But his muscles told a different story as he feints at the last second throwing himself into a spin. The blade then erupts upward as he tried to seemingly cut Marcus in twain. -CLANG!!-

The sound of steel on steel as the two Zanpaktou met echoes through the training facility as the two clashed. "I think I'll take initiative." Dan says finishing his earlier thought as those the were in the area dropped what they were doing to watch this spar. For a few seconds the two fought fought for dominance, and soon Marcus realized he had an edge in strenght. So he pulls his left hand from his Zanpaktou and rest the pointer finger on the joint of the ball and where it fit into the shoulder.  "Hado No. 4 Byakurai." Marcus says as Dan's eyes widen. -FzzzT- the spell sparks to life as Dan vanishes in a blur using Shunpo.

"That's not fair!" Dan complains as he reappears a couple feet away.  "Who said anything about combat being fair?" Marcus asks as the Hado hits the wall that was behind Dan. Cutting his glance to the lower left, where Marcus' voice came from, Dan barely recognizes the attack that was meant to cut him at chest level. Sparks fly as steel bites steel. "Not today mate!" Dan shouts as he pushes his left foot behind Marcus' right as he pressed forward. The trip up catches Marcus off guard and throws him off balance making him spiral backwards. "Let's end this now!" Dan says as he presses forward following Marcus and thrusting out with a stab. 

But to the demented Dan's surprise Marcus pushes into the attack as a light yellow sash wraps around his extended hands. Dan's eyes widen as he recognizes the article as his decorative waist band. When? Was the thought that passed through his mind as Marcus slid under his legs with Sash in hand. The sudden tug of the cloth pulls Dan's hand's down and forward. As Marcus cleared the man's legs he rebounds back over the man bring his arms through his legs. As the cloth is drawn taut Marcus flips Dan with his momentum. Dan hits the ground hard with a shuddering thud. Marcus still in midair follows his advantage by dropping a leg drop across Dan's throat. 

Releasing the sash as he roles backwards Dan coughs and grasps at his neck.  "Ready to cry uncle yet?" Marcus asks as he pulls himself back to his feet. Dan only answers with a growl as he shakes the sash free of his wrists. Throwing caution to the wind Dan gets back up and charges in with a flurry of stabs and slashes that Marcus easily avoids. The first rule of combat Caesar taught him was if at all possible use the enemies anger against them. It was a lesson that Marcus learned well.

Reading an incoming horizontal slash Marcus splits a grin and bears down with a vertical slash of his own. -CLANG!- the blades sang out in unison as they met one another again. At the moment of impact Marcus spoke.  "Hado No. 01, Sho." Dan's eyes widen as the force of the Kido was channeled through Marcus' blade as it bit his. With an umph! Dan hits the ground hard. "GAHHH!" he screams as he rolls away. "Your a sneaky bastard, you know that mate?" Dan says as he shakes and rubs his arms. "But you know, I still have a major advantage over you. Don'tcha?" Dan questions as he holds his Zanpaktou out over the floor.

Marcus' eyes widen as he feels Dan's Rieatsu spike. "Pierce him through, Ikazuchi-Hanone!" Dan shouts as his Zanpaktou glows and shrink to the shape of a spike on a handle. Sweat forms on Marcus' face as he watches the Zanpaktou shrink. Was he kidding? "What's the matter? Not impressed?" Dan asks as he holds the point toward Marcus. "Speak." Dan says, the Zanpakrou resonates with it's wielder's voice. -THABOOOM!" A thunderous shock wave blasts knocking Marcus back. As he stumbled and recoiled Dan was already beside him.  Striking faster then he can register Dan lands a stab into Marcus' shoulder. Marcus winces in pain as he felt the bite. "Scream." Dan says. A course of electricity flows through Marcus' body and another -BOOM!- Tosses him away from the attack.

Hitting the ground with a thud Marcus exhales as most of the air in his lungs rushes out of his body. Grabbing the wound on his arm he struggles to catch his breath. With a chuckle Dan walks over and kicks Marcus in the side with a stiff toe kick causing him to roll several more times before he can stop himself. Spinning his ice-pick like Zanpaktou in his fingers Dan walks back up to Marcus. Then he squats down beside him. "See, I knew you didn't know your Shikai Mate." He says with a grin. "And since I am such good friends with several of the Academy Teachers I also knew of your pet peeves. So when I saw I couldn't make you a friend." Dan says as he holds his Zanpaktou over Marcus body. "I decided to use your weakness against you." Dan says with a Sick smile. "And with this fight I'll take that respect mate, and hopefully we can be friends in the long run." Daniel laughs.

"Speak." Dan says softly. -THABOOOOM- another thunder crack sounds off drilling Marcus deeper into the floor causing it to crack. 

Karakura Town ~

 "Is that so. Well it is as I had expected from the beginning." Reno says as he rubs his chin.  "Good job servant." he adds as he hops down to level with Stane so he can look him eye to eye. "Than you Master!" Stane says with a bow. Falling to one knee he awaits his next order.  "Your job here is done. I'd like you to return to Tokyo and await the one called Fumiko to return. When and if she dose. Resume surveillance." Reno says as he turns and looks out the alley way into Karakura itself. "Yes Master." Stane replies as he backs away and vanishes into the shadows.  "That bag of bones is good for something after all. Perhaps I can make further use of him later." Reno says as he starts to walk out of the alley.  "Well I suppose that it is time to..." Reno doesn't even finish his sentence as he feels the red spiritual presence of a Shinigami.   

"Who goes there?!" The man shouts as he drops from the roof. "This is my patrol and I don't remember getting back up, so who are you??" he asks as he approaches Reno. A grin spreads Reno's lips as the front of his body shifts and changes. Then with a bit of a spin he turns to his next meal.  "I'm sorry lover boy, I was told to patrol somewhere in this town, but I got lost." Reno replies in a sweet tone as his body had assumed the shape of a drop dead bombshell. "Heh, Well maybe you can tell me where your suppose to patrol and I can help you find it." the man says as he walks up to Reno and slides an arm around him. 

Hormones were a bitch, Reno was just glad that Shinigami males could be just as absent minded as their human counterparts. With a grin Reno gets a bit closer. -Pop!- The sick sound of claws tearing into flesh can be heard as Reno sinks sickle like claws into the Shinigami's gut. "Wh. Why?" he asks as he coughs up blood. Shifting back to a male form Reno grins.  "Your simply not my type. Oh and your lunch too." Reno simply replies as he allows a Hollow mask to briefly flash over his face. "Fuck.." The Shinigami says as his life fades away.  "Dead already?" Reno questions. Shaking his head he snaps his fingers opening a portal back to Hueco Mundo. 

Stepping out Reno tosses the lifeless body to the sands as the space behind him closes. But before he can start to eat a voice booms out. "How convenient. I haven't had Shingami in a while, and it now seems I'm blessed with two." A self aware  Gillian booms as he waddles forward. "Although it is puzzling how a Shingami got here and why he is dumping another Shinigami's body." He says with another booming shout. "But who cares? It's lunch time!" he roars as he gets closer to the two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2010)

A tower of flame appeared in the desert of Hueco Mundo, sand glassing around it, Reishi igniting and detonating, pillaring into the night sky. V?li and Gersemi, who had been hunting together for a while now, were close enough to see and sense it.

R?n was back.

The cat Gillian had entered the Menos Forest forsaking both, chasing her own desires. Gersemi, who's power would have been useless there, had been unwilling to follow, and V?li fearful of the powers within.

R?n had entered, and nearly been consumed countless times. The luck of fate was all that had gotten her through. A crack in the ceiling had called to her, and she had decided it was time to leave. And with flames burning at full force, she had broken back onto the surface of this world, beneath an eternal moon.

But R?n had been using large amounts of her power with little break throughout her reign of terror through the underground. She was exhausted. In all honesty, she was having difficulties dragging herself through the last pouring sand, trying to hoist herself up to the desert floor.

She'd never have admitted it, but when Gersemi held the sand still and V?li offered her a hand out, she was thankful.

Thankful and tired. But the Reiatsu aura of the three overlapping felt good, for some reason. She briefly allowed herself to feel as if this was where she belonged.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 9, 2010)

Soul Society~

Caesar once told me: Ignavi coram morte quidem animam, audaces autem illam non saltem advertunt. - The cowards agonize about death, the brave don't even notice it.

-THABOOOOOOOOM!!-

Another thunder crack goes off sending Marcus flying through the room and crashing into a far wall. Rebounding off the wall Marcus coughs up a mouthful of blood before he falls to a clump on the floor below. ?Come on boy.  You?re not even defending yourself anymore.? Daniel says as he twirls his Zanpaktou in hand. ?It?s not a disgrace to forfeit to someone stronger then you mate.? He adds as he stoops down over Marcus? limp form.  Grabbing Marcus by the head and face he pulls him up a bit so Marcus can look eyeball to eyeball with him. ?What do you say, end this madness before I end up severely injuring you or even worse.? Daniel says in a overly serious tone.  ?Nex super inhonesto.? Marcus growls. Then with great effort he spits blood in Daniel?s face.

?I don?t know what you said.? Daniel says as he wipes the blood from his face with his upper arm. "But I take it your not giving up." he says. Then with a growl he slams Marcus? head against the wall before pulling the Roman to his feet. Then with a great heave he tosses Marcus over his shoulder and raises his Zanpaktou. ?Speak.? He declares causing the Zanpsktou to roar to life once again. ?THABOOOOOOOOM!- The Zanpaktou rattles out causing the very air to reverberate as the shockwaves slam into Marcus? body knocking him further out and forcefully  slamming him to the floor again. Marcus rolls  like a barrel until he hits the wall with a crash causing parts of the wall to splinter and crack under the force of the impact. ?I don?t know what drives you mate. But as a member of the third, you should know when to yield.? Daniel says as he finishes wiping the blood from his face. ?With that bull headed streak, you should have signed up for the Eleventh.? Daniel adds as he starts to walk toward Marcus? battered body.

To Marcus the last words that Daniel had spoken seemed like they dragged out and became nothing more than gibberish. He didn?t know if he was losing consciousness, losing his senses or dying. He looked blankly at the walls as the life in his eyes seemed to fade.  ?Such a fool.?,  ?I know. What should we do??,  ?He?s weak, why should we do anything??:  ?If he dies, we?ll be hard pressed to be ever used in battle.?,  ?That is true. Perhaps we should lend him a hand.?,  ?Do as you wish, he better not burden us.? Strange voices echoed through Marcus? head as he was drawn into an abyss. To him the world seemed to slow to a crawl then stop. Daniel and the other members present in the training area didn?t even notice as their world ground to a stop.  ?Awaken son of Rome!? The three strange voices boom in unison. Marcus? eyes forcefully snap open as he pulls himself to a setting position.

Still in a slight daze Marcus looks around at his surroundings. Although they were strange to him they were also very, very familiar as well. Familiar to the sense that he pulled himself to his feet as he turned in place taking every thing in. He appeared to be in a Roman Coliseum. But all was not well. The columns that held the structure together were withered and cracked. The many seats that filled the place were vacant and disheveled. The ground was burned and blackened stained with dry blood. Body parts littered the grounds. Even the most prestigious well maintained place in the arena had fallen into disarray. The place where the emperor sat and graded the contest of will and might. The magnificent seat lay rotted and splintered. The Crimson that symbolized Rome was tattered and dry rotted barely clinging to the balcony by strings. All around him he heard the quite whispers of worry and doubt. ?tch,tch,tch,tch,tch?Boom!- The sounds of mechanical gears moving followed by a gate slamming open pulled Marcus? attention to the center of the arena. 

There a gaping pit had opened up. A thick black smoke billowed from the pit as dark black flames licked at the air.  ?Come forth Gladiator.? The three voices boomed again causing the very foundations of the arena to shake. Marcus barely catches his balance as debris from the walls and columns crash to the ground around him. Then wiping the sweat from his brow Marcus moves the first unsteady foot forward. Followed by a second step then a third and a fourth. Soon Marcus stood at the edge of the pit. Squinting his eyes; Marcus peers down through the flame, ash and smoke he looks for the source of the voices.  ?Who. Who?s there?? He asks curiously as he sees nothing.  ?Who, do you not know??,  ?Perhaps we misjudged his character.?,  ?I warned you not to bring this worm here.? The three voice speak to one another.  ?You know it?s rude to speak badly of a person as if they weren?t there.? Marcus interjects at being ignored and insulted.  ?Silence son of Rome. Know your place!? The three voices boom in unison. The shockwave of the roar is enough to knock Marcus on his butt.

 ?Hey, hey! There was no call for that!? Marcus yells as he quickly pulls himself to his feet.  ?Now are we going to talk civil or am I going to have and come down there?? he growls without thinking as he approaches the edge of the smoking pit again.  ?You, come down here??,  ?You are either very foolish. Or Very brave one.?,  ?Yes, come down here so I may rend your flesh from your bones.? the three voice says one after another to Marcus? bold statement. Peering down Marcus sees three sets of eyes light up in the darkness. They burned with the color and intensity of brimstone.  ?Don?t you dare underestimate me!?  Marcus yells. ?SKIIIIIINT!- his Zanpaktou reverberates as it is pulled out of it?s sheath.   ?You  fool!?,  ?Wake up and look around you.?,  ?I bet he doesn?t even comprehend where he is or even why.? the three voices chime in one after another. Marcus? eyes narrow as he looks around. What were they talking about??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

Gersemi's power over sand meant that, even as a less than physically ideal Gillian, she was able to absolutely destroy opponents far above her level. In the world of sand that was the desert of Hueco Mundo, she was almots unrivalled. The only foes she was unable to touch where those who's Reiatsu could crush hers, and prevent her sand control.

As a Gillian, that meant any Adjuchas at average or above.

But a weak Adjuchas was still an incredible meal. Gersemi liked to pick and choose her targets. An enemy too fast might close in on her, or one which seemed to have a ranged attack could counter and wipe her out. So it was the slower, more defensive looking opponents she preferred to surround with sand, pinning to the ground and striking with pressure and Cero until their body gave out.

Váli's spines were lethally sharp, able to be launched from his body as deadly projectiles, or raised as a protective covering to ward off direct attacks. Though he lacked any kind of ranged defence besides a Cero counter, his ability to shred the toughest of shells with his spines aided Gersemi's preferred feeding method. Once she had a target tightly bound by her sand, Váli was able to pierce right through sand and target with a single precise spine.

The two hunting together, while Rán prowled the underground, had eaten an impressive fill, and gained much strength because of it. With Rán alongside them, it was quite obvious they were going to feed well using their current plan.

The moment Rán scented a target, she charged with no regard for its strengths, abilities or threat.

Gersemi's well oiled battle tactics were swiftly led to ruins. Her attempts to pin down an opponent with waves of sand while Rán's raging flames glassed them, removing her control, as well as avoid hitting Rán sharply cut into her efficiency. Váli was unwilling to launch spines at the opponent from range, afraid of hitting Rán.

The fiery cat Hollow had managed to reduce one of the most efficient hunting combos on the desert of Hueco Mundo to a horrible clusterfuck.

And she, tearing at the middle of an opponent who might destroy her if she was any less ferocious, surrounded by an ocean of fire and sand, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2010)

Celo looked at Ryan. "You dont like hollows? Well boss seems to be taking care of it."

But elsewhere Morgana was smiling. "Really Ryan? I am yours? I will become queen of the humans, better yet empress of all the spiritual races." (epic foreshadowing.) It was then Morgana received her calling. 

"You believe in me right Ryan." She said starry eyed. 

--------
Kagos was still gripping Masajiro, his spiritual sunglasses covering his eyes.

"That was not a good enough answer." Kagos rose his drill tipped hand to pierce the hollow.

"Any final prayers make them now."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2010)

"I've seen you take down Hollows," Ryan had his eyes locked on the Hollow held down by the Shashu's leader. "I know you'll be okay."

Things seemed to have calmed down a little. Ryan wasn't having anyone bear down on him with the intent to reduce him to a bloody pulp, so negotiations had gone well. He'd arrived here because he could sense Morgana's Reiatsu, and she seemed to be surrounded by larger powers. He'd ascertained her safety now.

So back to the real reason he was here.

"You wouldn't happen to have anyone that understands codes, would you?" he looked at Celo. "That's the reason I headed out this way as it is, to see if someone can help me solve a puzzle I got dropped on me."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2010)

Serp said:


> Kagos was still gripping Masajiro, his spiritual sunglasses covering his eyes.
> 
> "That was not a good enough answer." Kagos rose his drill tipped hand to pierce the hollow.
> 
> "Any final prayers make them now."


 
Masajiro gasped a little bit, he didn't expect the man to be quite as resourceful as he was, and the man stated that if he had any final prayers he should make them now. Masajiro laughed slightly, thinking about how dumb such a statement was, Hollows didn't pray to anyone in particular, they were merely creatures born out of fear. Masajiro closed his eyes, it had been a good ride, and he had made the best of it, but he'd hit the end of the line here.

When Masajiro opened his eyes though, he noticed his hand had extended, and an orange tendril seemed to be shooting out of his hand, as he followed the distance of the tendril, he noticed that the tendril was attempting to wrap itself around an outstretched portion of the building surrounding them, and he wondered where the ability came from. Attempting to pull himself out of the man's grip, he realized the ability came to no avail, this man was obviously far too strong for him.

Masajiro coughed a little, looking back at the man in front of him who was prepared to strike with the killing blow, ?I only wish there was some deal I could strike with you to get out of this mess..? The Hollow laughed a little bit, knowing such words were foolish, striking a deal with another Hollow was one thing, but striking a deal with a human was another entirely.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2010)

*Blanco* 

“COOKIES~”

Blanco roared as he stomped through the forest, knocking down trees on his way out of it. “Blanco wants cookies!” He shouted. Then he paused. Blanco frowned, though. If he had cookies, he would need milk. Then he said, “And milk. Blanco would like milk with his cookies.” Blanco then realized something else. Cookies and milk weren’t in the Hollow world, Hueco Mundo. The only food there was, well, hollows. And sometimes they tasted stale. Blanco burped once again and he could taste the hollow he had eaten. Where could he get the milk and cookies, though? That was right… the human world. “Blanco go on trip to the human world, then!” With uncontrollable excitement in his voice, Blanco opened a gateway. “To the human world, Blanco goes!”

He jumped through the portal, on his way to the world of humans…


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2010)

R?n's fire aura, a technique she had worked on significantly in the Menos Forest, creating heat and flame around her with far greater ease than her Blaze Burst ability had previously granted, was quickly driving V?li and Gersemi away.

She refused to reign in her power, and snapped at being asked whether she was incapable of doing so. In the end, when she entered a battle, Gersemi and V?li wouldn't even draw close to her.

Gillian mentality, even of self aware Hollow, was not strong enough for any of the three to know why they had banded together. It wouldn't be until their evolution to Adjuchas later on that the reasons began to make sense. And not until their eventual Arrancarisation that they were able to think such human thoughts.

For now their battles were haphazard storms of fire and sand, punctured by the odd spine V?li saw fit to launch. But somehow, even though the previous, flawless combination V?li and Gersemi had executed was ruined, replaced by this chaotic deluge, their fights were still going as well as ever. Perhaps even better, with the raw power added by R?n's flames.

The random nature provided by R?n's instinctive actions changed the battle field, and the actions made, each and every time. In trying to compensate for how she ruined their strategies, Gersemi and V?li were putting more precision, skill and power into every one of their movements. Despite ruining a perfect strategy, R?n had gone on to create a stronger combo.

Her chaos was a catalyst.

And the three cut their way across the desert sands, fed, and grew stronger.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4MKj9Q784&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




"I'm impressed brother." Tenshi comments. "You've grown stronger since our last fight, I'd say if you would just use some kiddo you could be on par with me." Akuma grit his teeth. "Kiddo is for pussies!" He shunpo'd forward ZZZT! "What the hell's that sound?" Tenshi thought. "I see... It's worse then i thought." Kento rubbed his chin and watched as Akuma came out of the Shunpo and swung his club at his brother, the spikes all light up and his reiatsu explodes, knocking Tenshi away with great force. 

"Hohoho..." Tenshi forms a wall from the black blob his sword created. "You've underestimated me again brother. I've never shown you the true horror of my blade." The blob begins to break apart and forms twenty blades. "Slice him up." Tenshi swings the handle of his sword down and the blades fly forward. "Shi-" Akuma's body is pierced and the world fades to black.

"It seems you've lost without me again." A voice calls out. "Go away... I can beat him!" Akuma growls. "You'll lose, Remember my strength, i hit that captain, imagine, if you let me use my full power, what i could do to this asshole." The voice cried out. "I don't even know who you are!" Akuma shouts. "I'm your inner power, The strength of your inner soul, locked away by you a long time ago. Release me Akuma, Release your true self, let your full strength run rabid and crush this bastard down once and for all!" 

The figure met Akuma in the darkness and grabbed one of the blades piercing his chest. "Come on." He smirked and pulled the sword out. "I'll help you." He pulled out another. "I'll fight for you." Clang! another, "I'll rob him of everything!" Clang clang two more, He begins a furry of pulling and removes all the blades from Akuma's body. "Just shake my hand, We'll have a deal then." 

Akuma looked at the cloaked man... He felt a distrust and a trust in him at the same time... He had the same eyes as Akuma... "Alright..." Akuma looked down. He was ashamed the last time he let himself go... But he needed this mans power, whoever he was... He needed that strength again. "I'll let you go wild." Akuma held out his hand. "Very good!" The cloaked figure grabbed his arm. "Nnngh... W..what is this pain!?" Akuma shouts, trying to pull himself away.

"It's too late... It's your turn, to be crushed beneath my hooves!" The man shouts and Akuma's body slowly breaks away and vanishes. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" In the real world, Akuma began to laugh hysterically. "W..what the hell is this!?" Tenshi stepped back. "He... he should have died..." 

"So, It's arrived." Kento placed his hand on his Bokken. "WAHAHAHA!!! I'M FINALLY FREE!!! THE BASTARD DID IT!!!" A white mass began to form on Akuma's face. "How... is this happening!?" Tenshi stepped back. "He can't become a hollow! It's impossible!" He soon realized his blades has been pushed out of Akuma's body by a massive wave of spiritual energy. Akuma looked at his brother,  "LET'S GO!!!" He laughed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

Of the three Gillian working together, Váli was often the most underestimated. Rán was constantly surrounded by her flames, charging into enemies with wild abandon. Gersemi's Reiatsu was muffled by the sand she controlled, but anyone who approached her was quickly consumed by the desert.

Váli didn't use his Spine Shot technique often, as he had a finite number of spines and regrowing them required Reiatsu to be spent. His Cero was enough to counter an opponents, so those without powerful ranged attacks often underestimated and came in close.

And once Váli's spines were raised, contact became deadly. Catching, tearing, shredding, the coat of spines he produced was able to rip an attacking foe apart. His hand, covered in the sharp blades, could punch straight through a Gillian's body. Biting him would cause him to fire spines inside the mouth of an opponent, perforating them instantly. Of course, that led to Rán and Gersemi having to wait for him to remove his spines from an opponent, less they inadvertently swallowed one. Rán had been in a pissy mood for a long time when it first happened.

For Váli, his spines provided a deadly defence, and removed the fear of death. It was really only the fear of loneliness that had ever motivated him. It was why he had bonded to Rán straight away, somehow sensing she would accept him at a glance. It was why he had stayed with Gersemi, innately knowing she would be lost without one of them.

It was why, eventually, this group would fall in line with one of the oldest and most powerful of Hueco Mundo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

5th division-

Shita was looking at the stack of paperwork in front of him. "Sigh... There is far too much here for me to complete... How will i ever insure that the rules are being followed at this rate?" BOOM!!! "I CAN HEAR YOU BREAKING THE RULES YOU BASTARDS!!!" He shouts out his window. "IT WAS THE VICE CAPTAIN!" a voice shouts back. "Damn it... Why is that bastard always..." He rubbed his temples and sat down. "However, he is dependable." He sighed. "If only he obeyed the rules better...." Shita looked up at the ceiling and smiled a little bit. "Idiot." He shook his head as he heard a knock on the door. "Yes, Come in." As he called out, the door opened and Isis stepped in. "Oh, the new one. What is it Miss Nieth?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

Soul Society: Marcus' Inner World~

 "What is wrong son of Rome? Why do you fall silent?" the three beastly voices roar from the bottom of the pit. Marcus blankly stares around as the question reverberates through the coliseum causing more of the large structure to crack and break raining down large chunks of debris on a now screaming crowd that wasn't even there. That is when it struck Marcus. He wasn't in the Soul Society anymore much less in the training facility of the Third Division.  "Where am I?" he asks as his eyes dart around taking in as much as he can.  "What's the matter son of Rome?",  "Do you not recognize where you are?" the first two voices chime in one after another.  "Or is it that you are simply too stupid to know where you are and the purpose there in." the third voice adds with a statement. Marcus' eyes narrow as he focused on the middle voice. He seems to recall hearing it before.

 "You, the middle voice, I know you. You were the voice that called to me in my dream yesterday." Marcus says stepping back toward the pit.  "Look, I think that he is starting to put something together." the synical third voice booms with a short cackle.  "I didn't asks for comments from the peanut gallery." Marcus barks tightening his grip on his Zanpaktou.  "I was addressing the middle voice. Now tell me. Who are you and why have you taken me from the Soul Society. I'm not anyone important. A simple soldier." Marcus says as his eyes cut back to the center of the pit.

 "I stand corrected. He's stupid." the third voice bellows out.  "You have never left the Soul Society.",  "And you are of importance to us." the first two voices say one after another.  "Speak for yourself. I neither see this insect as important nor did I vote to bring him here. We should have left him there to be beaten." the third voice growls in disagreement with the second voice's opinion. Although Marcus didn't like being talked down to others while he was being ignored, a realization hit him like a ton of bricks. It made perfect sense. Chapter six of the advanced class handbook. The world of his Zanpaktou. The book stated that in most cases when a Zanpaktou wanted to make itself known to it's wielder that it would drag the person into their own world within that person. 

The book wasn't specific on how the Zanpaktou's world would look, but seeing this Marcus just figured that each world held it's own look. Upon this realization Marcus' Rieatsu bolstered itself. In direct collation with that resolve the pillars that held the structure together suddenly became whole and regained the luster that they should have had.  "Son of Rome, have you figured out where you are and the purpose of your summoning?" the voices boom out again. But the shock wave that came off the bark did little to destabilize the arena as it was making itself whole.

 "Yeah I have an idea." Marcus says as the crimson that hung in tatters behind him became pristine again.  "You are the spirit of my Zanpaktou and this is the world within me that you live." Marcus says as a -SKIIINT- echoes through the arena as a cheer from an invisible crowd erupted from the invisible crowd.  "Indeed son of Rome.",  "You are correct.",  "We are the spirit of your Zanpaktou." the three voices say one after another as a gear initiates after another low boom that shook the arena again. The sounds of chains and wood dragging against rock wall can be heard as the smoke bellowing from the pit subsides. Stepping back as he feels a large Rieatsu moving up Marcus patiently awaits the appearance of the spirit of his sword. 

Three sets of pointy ears are the first thing to be seen from the pit as the platform raises. Marcus falls on his ass as the three heads of vicious looking dogs pull form the darkness. Each head was a tall as he and their bodies, he thought bodies, were starting to tower over him. His mouth opened in shock as saw that each of the three heads were attached to the same body. It towered over Marcus and it's body wasn't even out of the pit yet. Each of the heads were identical vicious looking with what appeared to be the lower jaw seemingly having the flesh torn from the jaw that lead up to the ears. There eyes were still brimstone red and a light similar in color emanated form their mouths when they opened them. Despite having three heads, this beast only had one massive armored tail that swung about occasionally slamming and splintering the massive wooden platform the beast stood on.  "By Jupiter's graces." Marcus says at the size of the beast



The clanking of chains catch Marcus' attention as he watches the spirit of his Zanpaktou struggle against them.  "Why are you bound? Can you not free yourself?" Marcus asks as he approaches cautiously.  "No son of Rome, these shackles are your ignorance, for years we have called out to you telling you our name, but each time we do. Our words do not reach you." the three heads bark in unison.  "What can I do to fix this?" Marcus asks.  "Release these bounds on us and we shall loan you our power." the three reply in unison again. Marcus just looks blankly. Was it a good idea to unchain such a beast. 

 "Do this Marcus Claudius Bruticus, and we can promise you three things." The middle head says.  "And what would that be?" Marcus asks.  "We'll never allow this world to crumble again.",  "We will loan you our strength.",  "And we will bring you back to the glory of a warrior." they reply one after the other. That was good enough for Marcus, he decided to release his Zanpaktou. Walking forward he grabbed the chains that bound it. In an instant the chains vanished in a poof of black smoke and the beast leaped from the platform. Turning Marcus watches the hound lay down before the Emperor's Balcony.  "Now son of Rome return to your world." they say together as Marcus is thrust back into real time. 

Daniel stops short three feet of Marcus as he fells his opponent's Rieatsu spike. Stepping back as Marcus rose sweat starts to form on Dan's head. Pulling his Zanpatou up he starts to attack Marcus. But he is gone in a blur. Blood erupts from Dan's left arm as Marcus appears behind the man. He turns to see Marcus holding his Zsanpaktou out to his side. His Rieatsu started to spike again, this time it almost seemed Hollow like. _ "Call our Name!"_ his Zanpaktou bellows in his mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2010)

"Captain," Isis fell into the traditional bow of respect to the Fifth Division Captain. "When I arrived at this Division, a Law was placed on me to restrain my Zanpakutō, due to the spirit aggressively trying to make its presence known, and its ability being dangerous to everyone around it. Today, I faced Kingdom of Nightmares inside myself. I...believe I have restrained him. I do not desire this power, but I need to control it, before it runs wild. So under supervision, I would like permission to begin using my Shikai, to try and master it and prevent my spirit getting ahead of himself."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Captain," Isis fell into the traditional bow of respect to the Fifth Division Captain. "When I arrived at this Division, a Law was placed on me to restrain my Zanpakutō, due to the spirit aggressively trying to make its presence known, and its ability being dangerous to everyone around it. Today, I faced Kingdom of Nightmares inside myself. I...believe I have restrained him. I do not desire this power, but I need to control it, before it runs wild. So under supervision, I would like permission to begin using my Shikai, to try and master it and prevent my spirit getting ahead of himself."



Shita crossed his leg and put his hands on his chin as Isis spoke. He nodded when she finished and sat in silence for a moment. "Request denied." He stated in a calm voice. "As far as i've been able to tell, you've made SOME improvement over that annoying 11th division attitude. However, you have yet to full gain control over yourself Isis Neith. That is the problem i wish to see corrected. You may think you have control over your zanpakto, but rest assured. You have not gained control over yourself. Not fully and not truly. One of the secrets to mastering your zanpakto is to master yourself. to come to know yourself truly, to accept all parts of you, then to accept your zanpakto is apart of you. Deep within. You might have accepted that last fact, but i still sense it in you. The doubt, The fear. It's evident by the very request you ask of me."

He looked at her. "If you were sure, if you were so sure you had it under control. This would not be a request you would be making of me Isis. You would be ordering me. But you are not sure are you? There is a part of you, you can sense it. You said in yourself in your words, "To try and master it." These are shaky words Isis. "To fully master it." are words of confidence. So again, I decline your request. Return when your confidence in yourself and your abilities has risen."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Third Division~ 

_ "Call our name Marcus!"_ his spirit called in his head. Marcus could only obey as it seemed his will was being controlled.  "Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War. Cerberus!" Marcus says as a dark energy spirals up around him. Dan can only cover his eyes as the dark mass of energy burst into dark flames as Marcus' Zanpaktou turns back and changes shape. It stretched and contorted until it was the size of a staff. On the top three prongs stretched out of the top as a trident is formed. When all was said and done Marcus, looking like a zombie, stood before Dan. A black trident was held firmly in his grasp. Steam poured from the Zanpakto as the temperature around it fluctuated like a fire was present. "What the hell?" Dan asks, but no sooner then he had gotten the statement out Marcus was on the attack again. Dashing forward Marcus thrust with his Zanpaktou. Trails of black flame licked at the air as the weapon cut through the air. Dan eyes bug as he dodges to the left brining  his Zanpaktou up to deflect the attack away. -Chink!- the Trident clicks as the first two feet of the Trident dislodge from the rest of the weapon and circle around on the impact, connected on a flaming Rieatsu chain, and stabs into the shoulder region on the left side of Dan's body.

He screams in pain as flesh can be heard searing. Pulling and Spinning Dan is able to pull the weapon from his back. But his clothing is already caught up in the black flames of Marcus' Zanpaktou. "Speak!" he cries as he turns his own weapon on himself. -THABOOM!- the thunderclap sets off and blows the black flames out. Dan took heavy damage off his own attack and starts to walk backwards as Marcus pulls his Zanpaktou back in. "Okay mate, you win alright?" he says as he continues to back away.  "Nex. Nex. Nex.." (Death) is the only thing that Marcus utters as he takes a step forward. Then with a Shunpo he vanishes and attacks from Dan's left thrusting the Trident out again. Lucky for Daniel, Marcus' Shunpo still needs lots of work or that might have hurt bad. Dodging to the right Dan sidesteps with our defending himself so he dosen't cause the weapon to chain out again. "I said you win mate!" dan says as he returns his Zanpaktou to it's sealed state showing that he yielded.  "" Haud vicus. Haud misericordia." (No quarter, no mercy) Marcus replies as he segments Cerberus into three two foot long sections connected by flaming chains. With a flip of the wrist the head of the trident is thrown into a spin. Black flames catch up around the spinning motion. Then with a grunt Marcus fires off the first shot of the attack. Dan ducks as the flaming trident head loops around and returns to Marcus. It starts to spin again as the Roman takes a step forward. "Fuck this mate, I'm outta here!" Dan shouts as he sheaths his weapon and makes a run for it. 

 "And where do you think you are running too?" Marcus asks as he snaps his Zanpaktou back together. In his left hand a black fire Rieatsu net forms. With a toss it wraps around the legs of Dan as he tried to run away. With a splat he hits the ground strangely though the black flames the net is made of doesn't burn it just crackles like flame. Reaching down Dan tries to untangle himself. But he quickly leans back to the ground as the points of the Trident line up on his throat. The weapon is so close he can smell the sulfur and brimstone that the back flames originate from.  "Ut filiolus EGO vindico." (To the gods I deliver) Marcus says with definite killing intent.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Not with her Captain, who had spoken the truth. Not with her Zanpakutō, who had told no lies. With herself. Because Shita and Kingdom of Nightmares were both right. She. Was. Weak.
> 
> A fireball ignited in her hand, launching at the ground and opening a pockmark on the training field. She spun around and struck out a closed fist, Reiatsu condensing and launching the Kidou Thrust. This was a technique she had tried, and failed once before in Eleventh. Fuelled by her own anger, she was smashing her own limits, trying to break them all down.
> 
> ...


 
“Yo.” Toshiro's voice called out from Isis, snapping her out of her stupor and surprising her a little bit.

“You seem to be in a rather good mood.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “Have a fun chat with your Captain in there?”

“No, I didn't, he denied my request to use my Zanpaktou.” Isis gritted her teeth slightly.

“About that, I wanted to have a talk with you, would you follow me? Don't ask any questions either.” Toshiro asked, his face turning serious.

Isis looked at him questioningly, but Toshiro simply turned and walked in the opposite direction out of the barracks. Isis sighed a little, and decided to trust Toshiro, following after him. Toshiro moved at a swift pace, but Isis easily kept up, and she looked around a little, curious about where Toshiro was taking them, however Toshiro didn't seem intent on answering that question until they arrived. After a mall amount of walking, Toshiro and Isis entered the sixth division barracks, confusing Isis even further, however Toshiro kept walking, and soon enough they arrived at the training grounds.

“What did you bring me-” Isis began to ask, but was interrupted by Toshiro's voice.

“Cry out, Kamikaze no Narasu.” Toshiro spoke, his Reiatsu exploding from him in a flash as he entered his Shikai state, surprising the hell out of Isis.

“Draw your sword.” Toshiro stated in a calm manner, before charging directly at Isis, his speed having been increased due to him gaining more mastery of his Shikai, and he was on top of her in mere seconds, his Zanpaktou ready for the strike, “Unless you plan on dying here.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

"What the hell is this!?" Tenshi shouts at Kento. "Are you afraid?" Akuma asks him. "Like I'd be afraid of you! Who cares if you got a mas-" In an instant Akuma was in front of him, his fist slamming into Tenshi's stomach. "G...guhh..." Blood dripping from Tenshi's mouth. "Oh? Not afraid yet!?" Akuma laughs evilly. BLAM!!!! Suddenly he goes flying into one of the mountains. "That's enough." Kento drew his bokken. "I've seen all i needed to see. You've accepted this part of you." Akuma tried to stand, "Bakudo 61 Rikujōkōrō!" 

Six rods of light bind Akuma where he stood. "Tenshi, As promise I will set you free." He looked over at the shinigami, Tenshi was currently on the ground, holding his stomach as blood poured from his mouth. "What... is that thing...?" He coughed. "It's as it seems. A hollow." He comments. "Not fully transformed, no Akuma is still resisting. That's good, very good for us." Tenshi grit his teeth. "Then let me out of here. As you promise-" Before he could finish, Kento waved his hand and a blue square formed around Tenshi. "What... what is this!?" Kento looked back. "Your freedom." ZZZT!!! Tenshi's body faded out like a bad TV signal and vanished. 

"Now onto the matter at hand." Kento raised his boken as he walked over to Akuma. "RELEASE ME YOU BASTARD!" He shouts. "Shut up hollow." Kento stabs his mask with is blade and watches it shatter. "Nngh... Wh..what happened?" Akuma asked. "You allowed your hollow to take over. I'm disappointed, I wanted you to overcome that fear, but not allow it to take over." He sighed. "Still... You did better then expected." He sat down. "Now that you've seen and talked with the hollow though and felt it's power... I've got three options for you."
​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> “Yo.” Toshiro's voice called out from Isis, snapping her out of her stupor and surprising her a little bit.
> 
> “You seem to be in a rather good mood.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “Have a fun chat with your Captain in there?”
> 
> ...



Isis's Reiatsu was already ragged from the day. It was shredding like dry leaves in the power Toshiro's Shikai released. Isis had never seen it before, didn't realise he'd already surpassed her power.

It cut.

Isis jumped back, placing her hands together and running through a chant. A blast of flame emerged towards Toshiro, but vanished in the wind around him. Her Kidou wouldn't even get close.

"I said draw your sword!" Toshiro lunged forward, blade lashing about. Isis secured a good few light cuts in her bout of dodging. Grimacing and knowing she was without a choice, she drew the Zanpakutō.

*Come girl, you need me now. Your power can't stand alone against his, but what I provide will give you the means to fight. My power is still untapped. Release me, and I will hold back that cursed law with my strength for as long as need be. You merely need to will it, and I will manifest. Then he will lose, without any chance of victory. Release me.*

"If you have power to offer," Isis growled, pointing the weapon defiantly at Toshiro, "I will use it whether you manifest or not."

*Fine.*

Isis's reiatsu rapidly took on a more sour taste. Faint illusions of nightmares began to take shape, vanishing if looked at directly. Even without being used, her Shikai's ability was slowly leaking into her own power here.

"Toshiro I don't care what kind of test you believe this is, or what sort of salvation fighting me with your full power will bring. But know this. If I use my Shikai, we're both going to suffer. Don't. Push me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Hueco Mundo ~

"But who cares, it's lunch time!" the Gillian says as it approaches what he thought was a Shinigami. Reno growled in his throat as the behemoth got closer. Then with a blur of movement, a blur to the Gillian, Reno vanishes form view only to appear a moment or two later on the big brutes long pointy nose.  "I don't know who you are. Or who you think you are." Reno growled as he walked down the long conical structure.  "But I by no means am to be your next meal." he snaps as the Zanpaktou composed of Rieatsu at his side dissipates into spirit particles. "Hey, where did your sword go?" the Gillian asks as it blinks it's eyes once or twice.  "Don't worry your little head over it." Reno says as he  gets within arm reach of the Gillian's mask. 

 "Now you were speaking of making me and that body over there lunch." Reno says lightly as he rubs his hands up and down the Gillian's forehead. "Yeah what of it?" the Gillian asks as his eyes cross as he tries to look at the Shinigami that stat between his eyes.  "I was just thinking that you'd make a great appetizer." Reno remarked back to the question. "Wait, what?" the Gillian asks as he backs away.  "You must be a stupid retaining Gillian." Reno says with a sigh as he pulls his hand a inch or so from the Gillian's mask. "What do you mean by that?" the Gillian asks.  "Your backing away from me, even though I'm standing on your nose." Reno replies

The Gillian blinks again as the words that Reno spoke drill deep into his subconscious. Looking around as if there were other people to look at it realizes that Reno was indeed right. "He I guess your right." it says as sweat forms on it's mask.  "Indeed. By the way. Did I tell you what my favorite thing in the world was?" Reno asks curiously peering into one of the Gillian's eyes. "No, what is it?" the Gillian asks stupidly.  "Destruction." Reno replies promptly as he balls his fist up. The Gillian dosen't even get a chance to ponder what was said as a small fist slams into the Gillian's mask with the strength of a Gillian's punch. The beast roars in pain as it's mask cracks as it is stumbles back from the attack. Reno just stands in the air with a rather disappointed look about his face.

 "Even after I basically told you what I was about to do, you still allowed yourself to be hit." Reno growls as the Gilliam grabs at it's face.  "You don't deserve to live. Much less become stronger." Reno says as he walks toward the Gillian. Tears rolled down the brutes face as parts of it's mask chipped away. "You fucking bastard. I'll eat you now!" it shouts as it slashes out at Reno with it's claws. -Yawn- Reno sighs as the large hand wraps around him. "Gotcha!" the Gillian yells as he crushes down with all his strength. 

"Now to eat you." the Gillian chuckles as he opens his hands. But nothing was there. "Damn I crushed him to nothing." the Gillian growls. -Crack!- The Gillian howls in pain as he feels one of the spikes around his neck crack. Looking around he feels something land on his left arm.  "You'll have to do better then that to kill me." a voice says as the Gillian's eyes focuses on his arm. There he sees a small humanoid wolf on his arm. Reno had escaped his clutches by shrinking down to the size of a fly and zooming though the openings in the brutes fingers. "Who are you?" he growls angrily as he sees the crack in his spike.

 "Here, let me give you a little hint." Reno says as he shifts back into the form of the Shinigami the Gillian thought he had crushed. "You, but how. Shinigami can't be Hollows." the buffoon says as he scratches his head.  "You are an idiot, who ever said I was a Shinigami?" Reno says as he holds a hand two fingers pointed at the Gillian. Red energy starts to form as Reno prepares his Cero. "Your a Gillian?!" the Gillian exclaims as he tries to back peddle again with Reno on his arm. "Damnit!" he yells as he shakes his arms furiously.  "Bingo, and that was a nice try there trying to get me away from you, but it was futile." Reno says. When the Gillian turns to see where the voice came from he is greeted by a fully charged Cero that hung at the ends of Reno's outstretched fingers.  "Good night." Reno says.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis's Reiatsu was already ragged from the day. It was shredding like dry leaves in the power Toshiro's Shikai released. Isis had never seen it before, didn't realise he'd already surpassed her power.
> 
> It cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

"What I believe..." Isis repeated the words, even as the attack formed.

*YOU BELIEVE IN STRENGTH! THAT WE HAVE THE POWER TO CONQUER ALL!*

"What I believe..." the blast crashed into her blade, pushing her back, forcing her to stand against it. Waves of Reiatsu crashed around here.

"YOU BELIEVE IN YOURSELF!" Toshiro called, "THAT YOU WON'T STRAY FROM YOUR PATH!"

The ground cracked. Isis stopped being pushed back, her hands on the blade, the ball of wind grinding against it, but not shaking her at all. Her voice was different this time, unshaken.

"What I believe...

IS THAT I WILL BE THE STRONGEST!" The wind ball shattered as her Zanpakutō cut right through it, her Reiatsu being sucked into her body, reinforcing it, flushing out the sourness Kingdom of Nightmares had added to. Isis blasted forward, Shunpo understood by her being, and crashed her blade into Toshiro's.

"I BELIEVE THAT I WILL NEVER BACK DOWN!" Her swinging sword struck against the blade of Toshiro's weapon, knocking it away. "THAT I WILL NEVER FALTER!" Her fist crashed into his, the two being pushed back by the reiatsu ignited between them. "THAT NO ONE WILL EVER COMMAND ME AGAINST MY HEART, EVER STAND IN WAY AGAINST MY GOALS, EVER MAKE ME FEEL WEAK OR DEFENCELESS!"

Her Reiatsu was rough by nature. But unlike the sourness of Kingdom of Nightmares, or the shakiness of her own previously, this was proud. Noble. Like a wild eagle, a being that stood tall in its own pride and strength. This was Isis Neith.

"AND NO ONE!" she charged again, drowning out Kingdom of Nightmares' words as her blade crashed into her opponents. "NOT MY CAPTAIN! NOT MY FRIENDS! NOT MY OWN SOUL!" Now she was gaining the ground, sharing the cuts she had taken earlier with Toshiro. "WILL! EVER! STOP ME!"

Her Zanpakutō flushed clean, the dark metal shining brightly for the first time. Isis let it stay locked against Toshiro's blade, her Reiatsu pulsing around her.

This was the first time she had felt her own strength and truly believed in it. Not needing facades of words, or 'I will be stronger later's, or beliefs that there were others would remain above no matter what.

This was the first time she knew it. She would become the strongest.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2010)

*6th Division *

"Anger is anger
Anger makes you scream
Anger makes you hate
anger takes control
Anger want let go
Anger wants you to hurt
Anger wants you to sufer
Anger makes you mad
Anger makes you cry
Anger turns people against you
Anger is anger"​
Fumiko caught her breathe as she finished the poem she had just recited. Kioshi and her were walking to their next destination, the training ground of sixth division.

"Now what exactly did that poem have to do with anything?" Kioshi questioned. His facial expression, which was a look of agitation was more gruff than usual. His face had small cuts, bruises and scuff marks on it. His hair was a sweaty mess and most of it dangled over his right eye. His outfit was now tore in different places and mussed up. All these signs pointed to the obvious, Kioshi had gotten into a fight.

"The point was my dirty blond hair friend" Fumiko scolded "Is you need to control this anger issue you have of being called the "_G-word_." Fumiko said putting emphasis on her meaning by quoting with her fingers. "Any other time I really wouldn't care, but your in my division. So what ever you do will reflect on me since I invited you over!" Kioshi simply scoffed and looked down at the ground. What Fumiko said was true and made sense even if he didn't want to admit it.

"I mean I know you hate that you have very fair features compared to other guys and others often mistake you for a g-word, but constantly flooring everyone whenever they call you one is unheathly."

Her words reached him, but he couldn't respond as he was in his own little world. "I mean sure, I get mad when people call me a girl, but Fumiko acts as if I killed the guys or something. Maybe I gave them a few broken bones and put them in the medical ward so what?" He thought as he replayed the recent event in his head. To him they deserve to get their asses handed to them after being assholes about his looks.

_Flashback
~20 minutes eariler~

"So pretty good song huh?" 

"Yea it was pretty decent. Though I admit I'm kind of upset it was only a minutes and twenty something seconds." After listening to Fumiko's mp3 player she and Kioshi were now casually standing just outside the entrance of the 6th division.

"Yo Fumiko!" A males voice called out from the distance. With a glance Fumiko recognized a small group of three guys approaching, familar faces within the division. "Hey Fumiko who's your friend?" The tallest of the three men asked keeping his eye trained on Kioshi. "Yea this is a very good friend of mines. Guys meet Kioshi." As she introduced him Kioshi observed the weird...looks they were giving him.

"Kioshi huh?" Another of the three one with a deep scar above his eyes with black hair said while smirking himself. "Kioshi *chuckle* that name means "pure". The last of the ground a stout guy with long red hair that reached the middle of his back said. By now Fumiko had finally began to pick a bad vibe as the three slowly moved over to and surrounded him.

"Uh guys" Fumiko called out hoping to get their attention.

"You are one of the *best* looking girls I've seen around here! My names Hiro, the red head is Akio and the other is Kou." The casual attitude of the three male shinigami didn't alert them to the danger...the danger of their very well being was risk.

"She is pretty damn cute huh?" Akio added.

"Guys you seriously need to stop. Kioshi isn't a girl!" Fumiko warned.

"What? Your trying to tell us that his beauty ins't a girl?" Kou asked laughing. Kioshi reiatsu flared much stronger than usual. Even if he tried he'd never be able to pump his  reiatsu as high as it was now. He was pulling this power out from sheer anger.

"I. am. not. a....a....a...*girl*!" He said venomously as he stared coldly at the three in front of him. They slowly backed away hearing the tone in his voice and the sudden unusual increase in reiatsu. "L-look kid, w-we're s-sorry okay?" One apologized, but it was to light. In a feral snarl Kioshi had already pounced.
End_

_"I remember how it began, but everything after that is a blur."_ He said somewhat disappointed.

"We're here!" Fumiko announced as she held open the door in front of her. "Now where exactly are we?" Kioshi asked as he walked behind Fumiko into a rather large area. "This is the 6th division's training grounds" She said with a smile "Though from the looks of it, it seems there are people already here." She said as she looked over at the two other people who happened to already be training.

"So let's just watch shall we?" She said as she began to walk a little further in for a better view.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "What I believe..." Isis repeated the words, even as the attack formed.
> 
> *YOU BELIEVE IN STRENGTH! THAT WE HAVE THE POWER TO CONQUER ALL!*
> 
> ...



Toshiro looked down at Isis, their blades still resting against each other, and he smirked a little bit, Isis had finally conquered her own fears, had regained her desire to compete against the strongest, this was the Isis Neith that Toshiro remembered, and to Toshiro the fact that his plan worked increased his own confidence ten fold. Toshiro would never tell her that he planned this out to help his own confidence though, he had his moment in his Zanpaktou's inner world when Isis revitalized his will to fight, this was mostly meant for Isis to regain her composure, and the first genuine deed Toshiro ever felt like he accomplished.

?So it looks like you still have that strength inside of you after all.? Toshiro stated, letting their blades rest a little while longer, before swiftly pulling his own Zanpaktou back just as Isis' Reiatsu dropped, and catching her before she completely fell onto the ground.

Toshiro helped Isis sit up, and he laughed a little bit, ?You should see yourself right now, you look like a complete mess.? Toshiro sheathed his Zanpaktou, Shikai dropping off of him, then sat down beside the disheveled Shinigami, ?Let's rest now, you definitely deserve it after the ordeal you've been through.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

"Pfft _I'm_ the mess?" Isis laughed, drawing her sword back and sheathing it as well. "Another minute or so and you'd have been the one looking like you went through hell."

She sighed, chuckling all the while. She closed her eyes for a moment, and stood inside her soul.

"You are mine, Kingdom of Nightmares. This...disobedience is over. Stop."

*You've done well. My power is yours. For now.*

Isis opened her eyes again, and raised a hand, playfully pushing Toshiro aside as she walked over and collapsed onto one of the benches around the training ground.

"But when did you go and get Shikai?" she remarked, "Sneaking around getting stronger behind my back?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?I'll give you the short version, because the long version is.. well too long.? Toshiro came over to the bench she was at, ?Basically, I got caught off guard by a Hollow, knocked out, entered my Zanpaktou's world, and the next thing I knew I had the ability to do Shikai.? 

 Toshiro laughed at her comment, ?Now why would I go and do a thing like that?? Toshiro placed his hand on his Zanpaktou in it's holster, looking at it, ?I just needed to win, that's all.?

Toshiro looked over to the other side to notice two more people appeared to be watching them, ?Seems like some guests dropped by in the middle of our sparring session.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

As Toshiro and Isis talked, Kogoro suddenly appeared in front of the two. She looked worried, but more then that, she was breathing heavily and had dark circles under her eyes. ?Kogoro-san!? Isis was a bit surprised to see her. ?Are you alright? You look-? ?No time for that!? Kogoro shouts. ?Have you seen Akuma!? Do you know where he is!?? She asks. ?Eh? What are you talking about?? Toshiro asks her. ?What did Akuma do this time?? Kogoro?s eyes widen. ?Didn?t? didn?t you hear about it!?? She shouts. ?No, what happened?? Kogoro tries to catch her breath. 



?Akuma? He? he escaped last night! He was running through the divisions late at night! A bunch of the second division members started to chase after him! They caught him at the gate to the human world, but he beat up the guard and then attacked them! When they were confused, he fled through the gate! They tried to track his spirit energy as he entered the human world but it just vanished!?

  She huffed. ?THEY WANT AKUMA ARRESTED AND TRIED FOR TREASON!!!?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2010)

*6th Division ~Training Grounds~*

As Fumiko and Kioshi approached the two shinigami who had taken a break after their training session they were able to easily identify the two. Kioshi instantly recognized Isis and Toshiro from back at the academy when they had a small training session together. It ended with Isis suddenly attacking them with Hado 4: White lightning. He barely dodged it having not paid real close attention and it took forever for that burn mark to heal. While on the other hand Fumiko only Isis since they the same year in the academy and had some of the same classes together.

Though before they could greet them another shinigami appeared with a frantic look on her face. 

“Akuma… He… he escaped last night! He was running through the divisions late at night! A bunch of the second division members started to chase after him! They caught him at the gate to the human world, but he beat up the guard and then attacked them! When they were confused, he fled through the gate! They tried to track his spirit energy as he entered the human world but it just vanished!”

"Akuma escaped?!" Fumiko blurted out as she neared the three. A casual exchanged of hey's were giving as everyone registered what was just being said. 

She huffed. “THEY WANT AKUMA ARRESTED AND TRIED FOR TREASON!!!”

One really can't be surprised that he would be tried for treason. With the attack on the human world, the reapers, and whatever else floating around the captains were tense. Anyone who would sneak out at night _and_ attack a guard was only asking for the hardest punishment they could get.

"Just arrested and treason? I wouldn't be surprised if they sent him to  the Maggot's Nest." Kioshi blurted out as he stared down at the ground. Whatever would happen the events will surely have a big cause and effect on whatever was to come.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "Just arrested and treason? I wouldn't be surprised if they sent him to  the Maggot's Nest." Kioshi blurted out as he stared down at the ground. Whatever would happen the events will surely have a big cause and effect on whatever was to come.



"He hasn't been arrested yet..." Kogoro looked down. "But... They can't find him either... I don't know why he left for the human world... He seemed fine yesterday..." Her headband still covered her eyes. "I... I should have stopped him... I even let him stay at the mansion so he could rest..." She then looked over at Isis. "While we're on the subject, it seems a stray kido you used blew up his house and he was a little upset about it... Kenpachi-taicho nearly cut him in half..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "He hasn't been arrested yet..." Kogoro looked down. "But... They can't find him either... I don't know why he left for the human world... He seemed fine yesterday..." Her headband still covered her eyes. "I... I should have stopped him... I even let him stay at the mansion so he could rest..." She then looked over at Isis. "While we're on the subject, it seems a stray kido you used blew up his house and he was a little upset about it... Kenpachi-taicho nearly cut him in half..."



“Good grief, I can't believe that imbecile actually went back there.” Toshiro sighed a little bit.

“What do you mean? You know where he went?” Isis asked, curious about what Toshiro knew of this mess

 Toshiro nodded a little bit, “I don't know much about why the man placed it on him, but I do know Kento is the one who placed that eyepatch on him, if Akuma tried to escape, that's the only logical place he could have gone.”

Toshiro rested his hand on his cheek, trying to think of any possible reason Akuma would have for busting out of Seireitei and going down to Kento's. The eyepatch seemed to be the only logical reason, but why did Kento place that there in the first place? Things didn't make much sense to Toshiro, he didn't understand a lot of things. Hell, Toshiro didn't even really know all that much about the man known as Akushou other than what Taomi had told him, and what Toshiro had learned from that cloaked Reaper, however there was one thing Toshiro would never tell anyone, that he knew Akuma knew something about Akushou, he would never tell them that because the last thing he needed on his conscience was Akuma's death.

“There's not much any of us can do about it though.” Toshiro said dejectedly, “No Shinigami is allowed to travel to the human world without express permission from the Captain Commander himself, which automatically means failure is guaranteed.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Good grief, I can't believe that imbecile actually went back there.? Toshiro sighed a little bit.
> 
> ?What do you mean? You know where he went?? Isis asked, curious about what Toshiro knew of this mess
> 
> ...



"But we can't let Akuma be arrested...." Kogoro stated. "We have to do something... isn't there anything we can do!?" She then remembers the words Toshiro spoke, Kento... "Kento... No... It couldn't be..." She looked away. "Why... Why does Akuma know Kento!" She asked Toshiro. "If he mingles with that banished shinigami.... It'll only be worse for him! He does some business with Soul Society... but to mingle with him to such an extent... it will only be worse on Akuma..." She sighed. "It makes sense now though... If he is with Kento... then he must be masking Akuma's reiatsu signature..." 

Kento's Place-

"ACHOOO!!!" Kento rubs his nose. "It seems someone is talking about me." He thinks to himself. "Oi, Are you awake yet Akuma-kun?" He asks, walking over to the shinigami's body, Akuma was bloodied and beaten, his eyes closed. "Nnngh... Leave me alone..." "Seems you've done it." Kento comments. "Nngh... It took a while, but i think i got it under control." Kento nods. "Good, That's step one. But since you picked control over your hollow, You will be here for a while Akuma. Your soul isn't ready to handle the battle just yet." Akuma nods. "I understand, I need to grow stronger first." He sat up and nearly fell over. "Come on then." Kento raised his Bokken. "Let's continue."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "But we can't let Akuma be arrested...." Kogoro stated. "We have to do something... isn't there anything we can do!?" She then remembers the words Toshiro spoke, Kento... "Kento... No... It couldn't be..." She looked away. "Why... Why does Akuma know Kento!" She asked Toshiro. "If he mingles with that banished shinigami.... It'll only be worse for him! He does some business with Soul Society... but to mingle with him to such an extent... it will only be worse on Akuma..." She sighed. "It makes sense now though... If he is with Kento... then he must be masking Akuma's reiatsu signature..."


 
Toshiro closed his eyes, remembering that one fateful day that seemed to change Akuma forever, and he began to recite exactly what happened.

-flashback-


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro opened his eyes, having finished telling the tale to them, ?So the question I've been asking to myself ever since, is ?Did that eye taint Akuma's soul??? Toshiro sighed a little bit, ?I think Kento knew that's what happened, and that's why he placed the eyepatch over his eye.?



"N...no way..." Kogoro shook her head. "What's wrong?" Toshiro asks her. "Akuma, if he did that... He might have done something REALLY bad! It's... It's not allowed... that sort of thing, It's one of the reasons... Uhh.. I'm not allowed to say anymore to unseated officers... Just know, This is very bad! Akuma could be killed for this! We have to do something... But, we can't do anything..." She grabbed her head. "Nnngh.... Alright! I'll do something! Just promise me, all of you, Not to say a word of this! If it gets out, that Akuma did that... Toshiro even you could be tried for treason."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "N...no way..." Kogoro shook her head. "What's wrong?" Toshiro asks her. "Akuma, if he did that... He might have done something REALLY bad! It's... It's not allowed... that sort of thing, It's one of the reasons... Uhh.. I'm not allowed to say anymore to unseated officers... Just know, This is very bad! Akuma could be killed for this! We have to do something... But, we can't do anything..." She grabbed her head. "Nnngh.... Alright! I'll do something! Just promise me, all of you, Not to say a word of this! If it gets out, that Akuma did that... Toshiro even you could be tried for treason."



 “Of course, you're lucky I even told all of you about this.” Toshiro stood up from the Bench, “Just be careful, your cover could blown for a lot of things around here.”

Toshiro resigned himself to thought for a moment, if Akuma had really been tainted by the eye, in what way had he been tainted? Toshiro had never heard of anything revolving around implanting something of a Hollow inside of your own soul. Of course, Soul Society could simply be keeping that kind of information secret as well, that would be something Toshiro would have to get Taomi to look into the next time he saw her.

“By the way, I don't believe I've gotten your name yet, who are you, and why are you acting so worried about Akuma?” Toshiro turned around to face Kogoro, although truthfully he didn't need to add that last question in, he could read her like a book, she had an obvious crush on Akuma, and even though the thought should have sounded completely alien to him, Toshiro didn't seem to mind the idea at all.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Of course, you're lucky I even told all of you about this.? Toshiro stood up from the Bench, ?Just be careful, your cover could blown for a lot of things around here.?
> 
> Toshiro resigned himself to thought for a moment, if Akuma had really been tainted by the eye, in what way had he been tainted? Toshiro had never heard of anything revolving around implanting something of a Hollow inside of your own soul. Of course, Soul Society could simply be keeping that kind of information secret as well, that would be something Toshiro would have to get Taomi to look into the next time he saw her.
> 
> ?By the way, I don't believe I've gotten your name yet, who are you, and why are you acting so worried about Akuma?? Toshiro turned around to face Kogoro, although truthfully he didn't need to add that last question in, he could read her like a book, she had an obvious crush on Akuma, and even though the thought should have sounded completely alien to him, Toshiro didn't seem to mind the idea at all.



Kogoro blinked. "Ah, I'm Kogoro Kimichi of the 11th division." She responded and lifted up the bandana over her right eye. "Akuma was currently in my care because of his house blowing up. That's why I'm worried about him, I've been looking out for him since he came to the division. Similar types look out for each other you know." She put the bandanna back down on her eye. "But we're gonna be in trouble..." She sighed.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2010)

All of this new information about Akuma was going way over Fumiko's head. A guy named Kento, his eye patch, his missing eye, a hollow, his house blowing, to much stuff to think about and answers she couldn't come up with, Even so this girl...Kogoro, as she called herself, seemed trusted them with this info so she would do her best to support a fellow shinigami especially one she considered somewhat of a friend. _"Though this'll only bring problems later, but I guess I just can't ignore this. Might as well give as much help as I can...right?"_ She thought to herself.

While Fumiko pondered Kioshi thought of the memory Toshiro just recalled with Akuma ripping out a hollow's eye. Such things as that were forbidden for shinigami to do and rightfully so. Kioshi thought of the different problems of what a rather crude transplant such as that could cause. As one would assume it was much harder than one would think. _"I'm not going to get any where thinking about this now, but...there's just something about this that's going to bug me for awhile. I mean what's exactly is stopping-no I'll just worry about this later."_

It was giving him a headache and this would only bring problems later on.

_"I wish they never told me about this."_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

2 weeks pass-

"Guh!" Akuma slides across the ground. "Urgh..." Blood drips and pools on the rocky floor beneath him. "Come on Akuma, It's been two weeks yet i sense no improvement from you." Kento swings his Bokken around. "You bastard..." The blood drips from the corner of Akuma's mouth and runs down his chin, falling to the ground. "I'll show you..." He wipes it away and charges forward. "NNNGRAA!!!" His fist shoots forward. "Fool." Kento catches it and twists his arm. "GUUUUUUUUUUAH!!!!!!!!!!" Akuma screams, CRACK! "I told you, From now on i'm out to kill you." Akuma clutches his shoulder. "GUAH!!!" He screams out in agony. "If you can't even handle this level... how do you expect to deal with the back lash you caused!? DO YOU WANT TO BE KILLED LIKE A PATHETIC DOG AKUMA!" Kento shouts. "SHUT UP!" Akuma kicks at Kento but the shop owner dodges. 

"Very good." He grins.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Soul Society Two Weeks Later~

Marcus sat in the darkness of his room. As of yet he had received no backlash from what had occurred when he achieved his Shikai. His eyes were tightly shut as he was in deep meditation. Deep within his own inner world he sat cross legged in front of Cerberus. The large dog mildly looked at it's wielder as his outer reflected his inner.  "Why do you just sit there?",  "There are plenty of things that you could do with your time.",  "Besides setting there and reflecting on what has transpired." the heads spoke one after another. Marcus didn't even budge under the questioning as he meditated.  "Why do you ignore us son of Rome?" the heads ask in unison.  "A keen mind is the key to a powerful body." Marcus replies not breaking his stance. 

 "You are too steeped in old tradition.",  "To see pass the limitations of the past.",  "Take our power, use it and regain the glory that was ripped from you." the three says one after another. Marcus opens one eye and looks over his shoulder up at the large dog.  "If one doesn't learn form the mistakes of the past, you are bound to repeat it." Marcus replies as he goes back to his meditative state.  "How dull." the three say as they lay their heads in their arms.  "All in good time Cerberus, all in good time." Marcus says. 

-Beep, beep, beep-

In the real world Marcus' eyes snap open as he reaches over and hits the alarm that was on his desk.  "Guess it's time for my shift." Marcus says as he stretches. Then grabbing Cerberus off his lap he stands. Pushing the sword into his belt he walks toward the entrance to his room. Taking a final look back, feeling something off, he scans the room one last time before heading off to the main offices of the Third Division. If he only knew that the off feeling he had gotten was emanating form within instead from around. Some time later Marcus stands in front of the Third Division. With a grit he walks in. Daniel looks up, his face turns white when he sees Marcus walk through the door. "Claudius, um how are you?" he asks nervously as he plays around pulling the sign in sheet up. 

He hands the clip board over not making eye contact, Marcus takes the board. Daniel had been acting this way since the spar they had. Marcus didn't mind. But he didn't didn't like the way it happened, if Dan was going to be scared of him, he wanted him scared of him for something he did. Not his Zanpaktou. 

Hueco Mundo Two Weeks Ago~

With a smash Reno plows through three sand dunes from a powerful side kick that the Hollow he was fighting had delivered. "If your going to remain free, you'll have to do much better then that." the Hollow mocks as he lands from the kick.  "Shut your mouth." Reno spits as he wipes his own acidic blood from his mouth. -PSSSSS- it sizzled as it hit the sands of the wasteland. "Oh now that is interesting." the Hollow's voice trails as Reno's eyes narrow. This monster's speed never ceased to amaze Reno. "Not only can you produce fire and ice, but your blood has acidic properties." The Hollow says as his left hand wraps around Reno's throat.

Reno claws at the Hollow's arm as his blood harmlessly rolls off the creatures hide. "So. Are you ready to give yet?" the Hollow asks as he picks Reno up off the ground. -Ptfh- Reno answers by spitting blood in his face. "My, that was rather unpleasant." The Hollow says as he wipes the blood away. Then with a thump he releases his grip on Reno. That is shortly followed by a blur of attacks that pound Reno relentlessly. He is kept afloat by the assault. Then with a clutching grab he is slammed back to the desert floor. "I hope we can come to an understanding soon. This is starting to grow tiring." the Hollow says as his cape rustles in the wind.  "Fuck you." Reno says as he starts to squirm though the sand shifting shape so he can burrow better. "Where do you think you are going?" the Hollow says as his claws sink into Reno's flesh as he pulls him back to the surface.

Then with a kick he send Reno back into the sky. "Lets end this charade now shall we?" the Hollow says as he appears up in the sky next to his battered his opponent. Reno's eyes snap open as he feels the Hollow's presence of the Hollow that was beating the hell out of him.  "Not yet!" Reno barks as he spins clapping his hands together. -THWOOOOOM!!- A shock wave erupts forth hitting the beast knocking the beast back toward the sands. Reno was breathing heavily as he watched the Hollow stop himself. "Well now, how many more tricks do you have up your sleeves?" the Hollow asks as he rights himself. Lucky for Reno he was able to bite into another Zanpaktou before he was attacked again. 

 "I don't know what you are. But I will beat you." Reno growls as he breaths heavily. "Is that so?" the Hollow asks as he appears next to Reno. Reno gasps as he turns. How? He was watching carefully, but he still got past him. Pulling his left arm around he lights up a Cero as he tries to defend himself again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocpK1aJIotM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




   Akuma-

  His arm crushed he had no choice but to run. Many days ago now his Zanpakto had been kicked away, he had no idea where it was in this massive place. Kento stayed on him, no matter where Akuma would run, Kento was behind him, slashing at him. Akuma took three cuts to his back and Shunpo?d away. His shunpo now made the sound of a regular shinigami?s, a faint whisper of wind. Akuma had suppressed his hollow for now; two weeks of training with Kento had helped him that much. Twenty three of twenty four hours a day was spent fighting for his life. The other hour he napped, ate and Kento healed his wounds.  

  BOOOM!!! A Hado spell explodes next to Akuma, he goes flying off the mountain top, crashing on his broken arm and screaming out a howl of agony that would make a hollow shiver. He rolls down the side of the mountain, his arm merely flops over his body and snaps and cracks as it hits the rocky surface under Akuma?s body. He feels every hit, every crack and every snap. His arm howls with pain and he?s lost his ability to cry out in pain anymore. The agony he feels, it?s impossible to measure. ?If it hurts so badly?? Kento?s Bokken comes down; Akuma barely rolls out of the way. ?I?ll get rid of it.? Akuma screams in agony again, the shriek muffled with the gurgle of blood. 

  His should was cut nearly all the way through, Kento even slice through the bone, leaving only a few muscles and tendons holding the arm to his body. Blood splattered the ground and Akuma shrieked in pain. ?It?s only been twelve hours. Don?t tell me you want to give up already.? Kento looked down on him, Akuma said nothing, and his screams of pain and agony were slowly drowned out by his throat swelling. ?I?ve only just begun to take you seriously Akuma. If you can?t even stand, then this training is already over.? 

  His bokken comes down; Akuma will remember the sound it made for the rest of his life. The sound of his chest cracking, the faint whisper of air that escaped his lung as the wooden blade pierced through it, the sloshing sound of blood spraying from his wound and the thud the blade made as it crashed into the rock beneath him. He can?t scream, no matter how badly he wants too. He can only grip the blade with his left arm, praying he has enough strength with his one arm to take it out? But he doesn?t. He tries to kick Kento, he uses all his strength, but Kento steps on his shin, Akuma feels the bones crack, he hears a snap.

  It sounds like the snap those chicken bones made when he was done. The crack he?d hear after crushing a hollows skull. The eerie little CRACK that comes after you broke a mans arm? his shin bent forward midway now? his foot nearly touched his knee? He didn?t want to look, he couldn?t look? He?d been fighting kento for so long now? he didn?t think, he didn?t plan on this happening? He thought it would be bad? but no where near this level? This horrible? terrifying level. ?You have one hour.? Kento remarks. ?But after that, you will have to continue, for eleven straight hours no rest.? Akuma nods, the only thing he can still do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2010)

The heavy training Isis had taken between Second and Fifth Division's was beginning to bloom.

Two weeks had passed since she'd regained total control over her soul. Two weeks since she'd declared the ultimatum of her life. And in those two weeks, her growth had been incredible.

Of course, even with all this, her mind was focused on one thing.

*I liked him.* Kingdom of Nightmares was far more talkative, and amicable, than ever before. *Strong, resolute, dangerous and aggressive to a fault. Perfect breeding ground of power.*

_Yeah well,_ Isis took a small pause from her Kidou Kata. It was a string of low level Bakudou and Hadou she surrounded herself with in an escalating combo until detonation, one she had been working on for ten days straight now. It was going really well, too. Everyone seemed pleased with it.

_Don't get ideas. I'm not that type._

*Ha! What, a woman for women?*

_I didn't say that, dredger._

*I told you not to call me that.*

_And I told you not to annoy me._

Amusingly enough, this was the best the two had ever gotten along. Isis completed the Kidou chain, and a series of blue white orbs detonated around her, swirling Reiatsu flushing outwards. She let her Reiatsu still, and clapped her hands once to signify the movement was over.

Clapping echoed out from the group watching her, Alyssa, Sara, a few of the males, and even Vice-Captain Zaishi had shown up. Isis blushed a little.

"Doing good, Neith!" he strode forward, "I must admit, creating Blast Spheres through Ambush Flare is a new one. I don't think anyone's tried that before."

"You have to use Flare as a midpoint," Isis stated, "Then transform that Reiatsu through incantation."

"You've certainly spent a lot of time learning, hahahahaha," Zaishi rubbed the back of his head. "Maybe you can teach me a thing or two." A quick burst of Reiatsu and Zaishi managed something that sounded like "Blarglegrap" before sinking to the ground, steaming heavily.

"I told you not to flirt with your subordinates, Mann," Captain Shita stood a few paces away. Every Shinigami immediately saluted at attention.

"Captain!" Isis stepped forward, bowing. "I am in control of my Zanpakutō. Please release the use of Shikai to me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> The heavy training Isis had taken between Second and Fifth Division's was beginning to bloom.
> 
> Two weeks had passed since she'd regained total control over her soul. Two weeks since she'd declared the ultimatum of her life. And in those two weeks, her growth had been incredible.
> 
> ...



Shita looked Isis over and listened to her words carefully. "Very well Isis Neith." He smirked at her just a little bit and raised his zanpakto. "Law, RELEASE!"He shouts, a small blast of blue light surrounds Isis, words begin to appear around her, "W..what is this?" Isis asks. "This is law, the words that create the spell." He then swung his blade down and the words shattered. "You are now free of your law." He states and turns his back. "Isis Neith! Do not make me regret this decision!" He orders. "Yes Captain!" ISis salutes. Shita begins to walk away and a slight smile comes over Isis's lips. "One more thing Miss. Neith." Isis stood straight and at attention once more. "Keep up the good work." He smiled as he said the words, but did not let anyone see it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

?Wheew.? Toshiro wiped the sweat off his forehead, he had been going at this for only two hours now, and Ten agreed to allow him to have a break in order to have lunch with Kihone, ?Man, all this work is so tiring, I can't believe how lazy I'd actually gotten after getting back here.?

Kihone giggled a little bit, ?Look at it this way, some people out there could offer worst training.? Kihone looked off in a daze, ?Man, could you imagine a training schedule where you only got one hour of rest per day, and the other twenty-three you had to fight for your life??

Toshiro smirked a little, taking a bite out of the dango he was eating, ?Don't be absurd Kihone-chan, no one would be that audacious.?

?What about that Akuma guy?? Kihone perked up, ?He seems that insane, I bet he would do it for two weeks straight.?

Toshiro grinned a little, ?Akuma? No, he's not that insane, if the man had to go through that kind of torture, I'd imagine he'd become human because of it.?

Toshiro sighed a little, taking another bite out of the dango, before moving onto a bowl of rice, ?Although, I wonder what he's up to right now, oh well, I'm sure he's finding some way to pass the time.?

Kihone watched Toshiro eat the rice, and smiled a little bit, the past two weeks had been peaceful, with little to no events happening that she had any knowledge of. Kihone looked up at the beautiful sky of Seireitei, filled with all the wondrous glory that a peaceful day could bring.

?You know though, I have to wonder,? Toshiro started, ?What if Akuma really was doing that? I mean, I know Kento pretty decently, now that I think about it.?

Toshiro's face turned blue as he imagined all the horrible things Kento might do to Akuma, ?That's honestly tame by Kento's standards.?

?You mean Kento could do something more horrible than making you train for that long with only such little rest?? Kihone asked.

?First rule of Kento's idea of torture, do not talk about Kento's idea of torture.? Toshiro shuddered, remembering what Kento had told him when he forgot to escort his guests to the dining room.

?Uhh, are you alright Toshiro-kun?? Kihone asked, getting slightly worried.

?Second rule of Kento's idea of torture! Do NOT talk about Kento's idea of torture!? Toshiro said, his face turning white as he remembered what Kento told him he'd do to him for calling him creepy.

?Wow, now I'm kinda worried for Akuma.? Kihone said, sweatdropping a little.

Toshiro sighed with relief, ?Yeah, me to, but that guy's like a semi truck, he can tank almost everything you throw at him. If his arms were broken, he'd fight you with his legs.? Toshiro paused to take a drink of water.

?If his legs were broken, he'd fight you with his head.? Toshiro paused to take a bite of dango.

?If his head were broken, he'd fight you with his teeth.? Toshiro paused to take another bite of dango.

?If his teeth were broken, he'd fight with you his eyes.? Toshiro paused to take a drink of water.

?If his- wait let's not go there.? Toshiro shuddered a little bit, ?I don't want to think about that one.?

?Yeah, me either, let's just continue our lunch before we gross ourselves out.? Kihone laughed nervously.

The two of them continued to chow down on their lunch, enjoying the small amount of time they would have to share with each other before Toshiro continued his training, the day could bring such small pleasures sometimes.

?Ahhhh, today is such a beautiful day.? Kihone yawned, before laying back on the ground and stretching out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Hueco Mundo Two Weeks Ago~

*DA-BoOoOoOoOoM*

The point blank Cero explodes as it makes contact with the Hollow's chest. From the cloud of black smoke Reno emerges, battered but not any worse for ware.  "Take that you bastard. Get out of my desert!" Reno shouts toward the explosion. "Your level of conceit is maddening." the Hollow replies to Reno's shout of victory.  "How?" Reno asks wide eyed and in disbelief. His question is met with a bone jarring left hook that catches him on the right side of his face which contorts cartoonishly on impact as he is sent spiraling back down the the desert wastes. "The real question is." the Hollow shouts as Reno plummets. "Is how many more abilities are you going to pull out of your ass." he adds as he vanishes in a blur. -CrAcK!- "Before you concede this battle." he asks personally as he drives another powerful knee into Reno's guts. 

"I would rather not kill you." the Hollow says as he wraps his hands around Reno's neck.  "I'd rather die then serve you." Reno says weakly. "Excellent, but I'm afraid that isn't an option. What I want is what I get." the Hollow replies as he tosses Reno into the air. Then with another blur of movement he is above the Reno again. Both arms were locked high above his head. Fingers interlocked and ready to bear down with an attack. Reno looks on helplessly as he recognized what was about to happen. A double axe handle, a move he had used on many occasions himself. Reno's whole body seizes as he is stuck dead center in his chest. Coughing blood pours from his eyes, mouth, nose and ears. 

With a power crash Reno is cratered deep into the sands of Hueco Mundo. His eyes roll into the back of his head as he losses consciousness. The last thing he sees is the caped Hollow bearing down above him. _ Just Kill Me_ are the last thoughts that run through his mind as he fades to black. "Well now. My suspicions were correct." the Hollow says as Reno's body reverts back to its normal Gillian shape. "Now we have to wake you up now don't we." he says as he looks over his shoulder. "Lucina, come." he orders. Padded footstep are heard after the command is given. "Yes?" a feminine voice asks as a dark shadow appears on the sand dune behind the lion like Hollow. "Bring the chalice." he says drolly. "Yes general." she replies as she vanishes back over the dune.      

"Once I get you fixed up, there will be a question or two." he says as he squats down. "Lucina!" he bellows. "I'm coming, give me a minute." Lucina replies in a muffled shout. A moment later a black wolf appears on that same dune. Her mask is form fitting like the lion Hollow's. It is a dirty white, almost gray color. Etched across it were symbols of all types. Her fur was thick and very well kept. Her deep blue eyes were focused and to the point. She stared a hole through Reno as she handed the gold clad cup over to the lion Hollow. "A Gillian? I hope you know what your doing. Sir." she says apathetically as she cut her glance away. "Silence. You will not question my decisions Captain." the lion growls as he holds his left arm out. 

Lucina just shakes her head as she walks over to the outstretched arm. -chink..- Her teeth cut into the flesh allowing the Hollow's blood to flow forth. With a bit of a grin the lion like Hollow catches a couple mouthfuls of the blood before his wounds heal. "To a new comrade." he says as he holds the chalice up. Then with a hop he lands beside Reno's head. Opening his large maw the Hollow pours the blood down the Gillian's throat. "Now return to us warrior." the Hollow says as Reno gasps for air. Looking to his left Reno sees the Hollow that had soundly whipped his ass.  "Why didn't you just kill me?" he asks wearily. "Hold your tongue trash, the General hasn't given you permission to speak." Lucina barks. "It's quite alright Captain, I'll deal with this." the Lion says as he waved her down. "Now my friend, I have a question or two for you Gillian." the Lion says. "First I'd like to know your name, and secondly I'd like to know how you manipulate so many powers." are the first two questions.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Wheew.? Toshiro wiped the sweat off his forehead, he had been going at this for only two hours now, and Ten agreed to allow him to have a break in order to have lunch with Kihone, ?Man, all this work is so tiring, I can't believe how lazy I'd actually gotten after getting back here.?



The hour had passed and Akuma, regrettably, was back to 100% thanks to Kento's healing and special medicines. Even his arm was back to normal. "Come on then!" Kento shouts, Akuma runs for his life as a kiddo explodes behind him. Leaping into the air and shunpoing around as eight orbs of light fly past him.


> Kihone giggled a little bit, ?Look at it this way, some people out there could offer worst training.? Kihone looked off in a daze, ?Man, could you imagine a training schedule where you only got one hour of rest per day, and the other twenty-three you had to fight for your life??


The orbs explode in front of him and send him crashing at the ground, he manages to correct himself and leap away before Kento's blade crushes the ground he was standing on. "Come on Akuma!" He shouts, a black ball of spirit was fired at the shinigami, Akuma managed to dodge the explosion. "Damn it, he doesn't even need incantations!" He shouts.



> Toshiro smirked a little, taking a bite out of the dango he was eating, ?Don't be absurd Kihone-chan, no one would be that audacious.?


Three bolts of lighting crash on the ground as Akuma barely manages to escape them, his right arm bleeding from a near miss. "Damn it, Damn it!" Akuma huffs, suddenly the ground in front of him explodes. Kento stands in the air above him. "You need to try harder then that to run away Akuma-san. You might just end up in a trap if you don't pay attention."



> ?What about that Akuma guy?? Kihone perked up, ?He seems that insane, I bet he would do it for two weeks straight.?


"GUAH!!" Akuma runs off, Two weeks he'd been playing this game... some sort of sick version of tag or hide and go seek. Every time he thought he was safe, Kento would attack. This time, the tips of one of the mountains falls down. "GRAH!!!" Akuma fires out his spirit pressure to the max and manages to break the large chunk of rock.



> Toshiro grinned a little, ?Akuma? No, he's not that insane, if the man had to go through that kind of torture, I'd imagine he'd become human because of it.?


"Come on now! If you manage to make it out of here alive you can finally beat that hollow of yours! Don't you wanna feel human again?" Kento laughs, firing another blast of lighting at Akuma. "How much energy does this guy have!?" Akuma cries out, the blast crashes into the ground and forces his body to slam into the side of the rock face.



> Toshiro sighed a little, taking another bite out of the dango, before moving onto a bowl of rice, ?Although, I wonder what he's up to right now, oh well, I'm sure he's finding some way to pass the time.?


"WHERE IS MY DAMNED CLUB!!!" He shouts, trying to figure out just where the hell his weapon went. Lost so many days ago, was it a week? three weeks!? Damn it the time passed so oddly here, He couldn't tell when it was day or night! The area was just filled with sun light twenty four seven. "You need a weapon?" Kento asked. "S..shit-" Akuma turned his head and was kicked through the air.



> Kihone watched Toshiro eat the rice, and smiled a little bit, the past two weeks had been peaceful, with little to no events happening that she had any knowledge of. Kihone looked up at the beautiful sky of Seireitei, filled with all the wondrous glory that a peaceful day could bring.


"Guhh..." Akuma coughed, looking up at that mocking sky. That fucking blue sky that never went away. That irritating damned sky, how he longed for a night sky, or a red sky, ANY SKY BUT THIS DAMNED SKY! BLAM!!!! an explosion from above, Akuma took off running and prayed he'd get to see a freaking sunset! 



> ?You know though, I have to wonder,? Toshiro started, ?What if Akuma really was doing that? I mean, I know Kento pretty decently, now that I think about it.?


"I wonder how Toshiro would fare in your situation Akuma!" Kento stood over him and began to fire blasts of red fire left and right, blowing up the landscape below with nary a care in the world. "GUH!!!" Akuma shouts as he's thrown out of an explosion and into another one. "FUCK THAT WIMP!" He cries out in pain, blood dripping from his forehead. "I BET HE'S EATING SOME DAMN RICE WITH A CUTE GIRL!"



> Toshiro's face turned blue as he imagined all the horrible things Kento might do to Akuma, ?That's honestly tame by Kento's standards.?


"I wonder, if i should just..." Kento held his blade up. "Do something better then." And compressing his reiatsu began letting loose slash after slash onto the floor below, cutting through the rock and the mountains. "WHY NOT TRY A BETTER TERRAIN AKUMA!" 



> ?You mean Kento could do something more horrible than making you train for that long with only such little rest?? Kihone asked.


Akuma's back was cut by one of the slashes, he continued to press on, trying to find his Zanpakto. "If you keep on like this-" Kento appeared in front of him and threw a punch into Akuma's gut, the force released a blast of spirit energy out of Akuma's back. Kento watched as his target bent forward and threw up on the ground.



> ?First rule of Kento's idea of torture, do not talk about Kento's idea of torture.? Toshiro shuddered, remembering what Kento had told him when he forgot to escort his guests to the dining room.


Then Kento grabbed Akuma's arms and twisted them behind his back, placing a leg on his back and beginning to push off. "Come on Akuma! You need to fight back or this will end soon!" Akuma cried out in pain as he felt his shoulders twist.



> ?Uhh, are you alright Toshiro-kun?? Kihone asked, getting slightly worried.


"I wonder, how would it feel if they just popped out~" Kento began to twist Akuma's arms more and more, pressing even harder into the shinigami's back and causing the screams of agony to explode outward. "I think he's killing him." Rara commented as she sat atop the entrance to the training ground. "Meh, it's fine." she shrugged.



> ?Second rule of Kento's idea of torture! Do NOT talk about Kento's idea of torture!? Toshiro said, his face turning white as he remembered what Kento told him he'd do to him for calling him creepy.


Now Kento enjoyed as he bent Akuma's elbows in the opposite direction. "GUAH!!!!" Akuma screams. "Come on! Find a way out! You can't simply let your enemy do whatever he wants to you Akuma! You need to fight back somehow!" He began to twist his wrists along with the rest of his torturous combination. 



> ?Wow, now I'm kinda worried for Akuma.? Kihone said, sweatdropping a little.


"Aren't you worried about him?" Tahara asked Rara. "Eh, Look Kento just told us to watch the door." The screams from below began to increase in intensity. "But, We shouldn't be able to hear him once the chamber is sealed." Tahara comments. "Not my beef." Rara takes a sip of some tea.



> Toshiro sighed with relief, ?Yeah, me to, but that guy's like a semi truck, he can tank almost everything you throw at him. If his arms were broken, he'd fight you with his legs.? Toshiro paused to take a drink of water.


CRACK!!!!! His wrists, his elbow and his shoulders all pop out of place. "Oh dear, i seemed to have put far too much pressure on your joints." Kento comments, releasing his grip on Akuma's arms. "G...guh... you... you son of a bitch." Akuma growls. "That's right, Come on! Try me once more!" Akuma charges forward and tries to kick Kento.


> ?If his legs were broken, he'd fight you with his head.? Toshiro paused to take a bite of dango.


His kick was caught however and Kent calmly bent his knee in the opposite direction causing it to snap and crack. Akuma pushed off with his other leg and tried to get a head butt in as Kento crushed his other leg with relative ease. However, his head was caught by Kento's hand.



> ?If his head were broken, he'd fight you with his teeth.? Toshiro paused to take another bite of dango.


And slammed into the ground with as much force as Kento could muster, creating a small crater with dust leaking out of it. "I managed to break both your legs and your arms. What will you do now?" Akuma pulled his head out of the hole and tried to bite at Kento. "Very good! you keep trying!" He laughed.


> ?If his teeth were broken, he'd fight with you his eyes.? Toshiro paused to take a drink of water.


However, Kento's bokken crashed into Akuma's mouth, he didn't know if his teeth shattered, but it felt like his jaw was torn in two. The pain was too much, he couldn't even scream, he felt as if his entire body had somehow gone numb.



> ?If his- wait let's not go there.? Toshiro shuddered a little bit, ?I don't want to think about that one.?


He merely gave Kento a dirty look. "Fighting back with your eyes? All you can do now is it?" Kento kicked Akuma's head and sent him flying through the air. "What if i take those away too?" He smirked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

> “Yeah, me either, let's just continue our lunch before we gross  ourselves out.” Kihone laughed nervously.


"Ohhh...you're so  bloody Akuma-kun." Kento stood over his body, Akuma was bleeding from  every part he knew he had. "Well, Let's help stop that bleeding." Kento  raises his blade and began to slash wildly into Akuma's body.



> The two of them continued to chow down on their lunch, enjoying  the small amount of time they would have to share with each other before  Toshiro continued his training, the day could bring such small  pleasures sometimes.


The world was pain... Akuma could feel the  muscles in his legs had been slashed through, even his bones... Kento  merely left a few bits of tendon to connect any piece of his legs and  arms together... "It's so much harder to heal when the leg is cut  completely off Akuma." Kento comments, looking down at the shinigami.  "You should be thankful."



> “Ahhhh, today is such a beautiful day.” Kihone yawned, before  laying back on the ground and stretching out.


Today... Was the  worst day of Akuma's existence... Far worse then anything he'd ever been  through. His body was in pieces, his bones shattered, he had no idea  how much blood he was leaking and the worst part of the entire event...  he didn't make it that eleven hours he promised Kento... He had to rest  early once already...He didn't think Kento would let him stop short of  the remaining eleven hours....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shita looked Isis over and listened to her words carefully. "Very well Isis Neith." He smirked at her just a little bit and raised his zanpakto. "Law, RELEASE!"He shouts, a small blast of blue light surrounds Isis, words begin to appear around her, "W..what is this?" Isis asks. "This is law, the words that create the spell." He then swung his blade down and the words shattered. "You are now free of your law." He states and turns his back. "Isis Neith! Do not make me regret this decision!" He orders. "Yes Captain!" ISis salutes. Shita begins to walk away and a slight smile comes over Isis's lips. "One more thing Miss. Neith." Isis stood straight and at attention once more. "Keep up the good work." He smiled as he said the words, but did not let anyone see it.



Isis didn't let the salute fall until the Captain was out of sight. A wide smile spread across her face. "Vice Captain," she turned to Zaishi.

"Yo!" he waved back to her, still flat on his back. "Congrats."

"Would you be willing to help me test my Shikai?" she asked him, reaching down to offer him a hand up. "I don't think I could hurt you if I tried, which is for the best."

"Ha!" Zaishi laughed, letting Isis haul him up. "Alrighty then, everyone clear the field please!" The Shinigami around scattered. There'd be enough time for rumours of Isis's monstrous Shikai to get out and partially deify her. About time to see the truth.

_You screw around, I'm snapping you in half and never touching you again,_ Isis warned her sword.

*I already gave you my power,* he grumbled back, *quit your whining and go already.*

Isis stood firm, one hand on her Zanpakutō, Reiatsu swirling about. It was time.

_"Embrace him,"_ Zaishi raised an eyebrow at the release command, sending a smile at Isis, *"Kingdom of Nightmares."*

The blade turned jet black, and the sphere of darkness expanded from Isis. She set the limit just so that it would stop once it had Zaishi inside of it, and it did. She smiled.

"Can't see a thing!" Zaishi's voice burst out of the darkness. "Good sight strip, can't sense either."

"You should be able to hear!" Isis called back.

"Yep!"

"Okay, let's start." Isis holding the Zanpakutō sensed for Zaishi. Ah, there he was. She could see him perfectly straight through the darkness. Or more accurately, the darkness which embraced him told her where he was in every form. *The Darkness has already read his Nightmares,* the Zanpakutō Spirit informed her. *Charge your Reiatsu and it will begin recreating the images. The more power, the more intense the visions.*

Isis nodded, and sent out a light pulse of Reiryoku. Some small visions, standard fears that caught people off guard. Zaishi chuckled. "Yep, there we go. Let's get some Haunted House up in here."

"Having fun?" Isis laughed back.

"You know it," Zaishi replied. Isis could see the visions Kingdom of Nightmares was creating, as well as Zaishi. He, on the other hand, could only see the visions, surrounding him with sight and sound. Isis strode towards him.

"Whoop!" he reached out, grabbing her by the wrist as she raised her hand, "Caught ya!"

"Heh," Isis chuckled, "So I can be sensed in here."

*You're muffled, not invisible. They can see you if you're closer than the visions.*

"Upping the ante?" Zaishi let go of her hand again, seemingly unworried by his nightmare surroundings. Isis stepped back, noting the raised eyebrow on Zaishi as she disappeared from his sight.

"Okay," Isis nodded, placing both hands on her sword, "Full power."

*That's what I wanted to hear.*

Isis swirled her Reiryoku around inside her body, feeling the power it was granting raise to her maximum output. Then she shoved it towards Zaishi, infusing the dark sphere of Kingdom of Nightmares with the power to make the terror everyone holds deep within reality. The scenery changed.

Moments later, the dark sphere vanished, sucked rapidly back into Isis's sword who sheathed it quickly and ran over to Zaishi. He was still standing, but wobbled a little, and chuckling through the sweat on his face.

"Wow," he laughed a little, swaying, "Didn't expect to see that again. That thing's...efficient. Hahahahahahahahhaha."

"Woah," Isis caught him, "Sorry, I think I went overboard."

"Gotta know," Zaishi shrugged, managing to completely unbalance himself so only Isis was keeping him from falling face flat. "Gotta know," he repeated softly. A few of the other Shinigami had rushed over now, to try and help him. Zaishi slowly managed to sit on the ground. "I need a drink," he shrugged, then fell backwards.

"I think..." he repeated, "that's one hell of a sword."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Toshiro had been let off early from training today as a reward for how much he had improved by Captain Yuugao, who believed that Toshiro deserved a day of relaxation after two full weeks of hard work. Toshiro had just been healed by Kihone, when he heard a conversation spark up amongst the fifth division barracks members.

?Did you guys hear? Isis Neith's Zanpaktou was enough to disorient the Vice Captain!? One of the Shinigami stated, and Toshiro cocked an eyebrow.

?Strong enough to disorient a Vice Captain?? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?That seems interesting, shall we try it out for ourselves Kamikaze no Narasu?? Toshiro said, looking down at his Zanpaktou, which gave a small ?woosh? sound for approval.

?Excuse me boys, I'm coming in to look for a friend.? Toshiro stated, and walked past them.

?Ah Toshiro-san, good to see you again! You overheard us and are going after Isis, eh?? One of the Shinigami called out.

?Yup, I couldn't pass an opportunity like this up for the world.? Toshiro grinned a little bit, if only he knew just how much he'd end up regretting that.

Toshiro picked Isis out of the numerous people around easily, she and the Vice Captain still near each other, and walked towards them with a smirk on his face.

?Yo Isis,? Toshiro called out, gaining her attention, ?I heard a rumor that your Zanpaktou disoriented your Vice Captain, so I came to test it out, wanna head over to my training grounds, or should we just do it here??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

Ryan sighed, flipping the coin over and over again. This heavy circle of metal he had discovered perfect for his power to manipulate. Then again, a lot of things he had discovered were that way lately.

His power was expanding rapidly, in a strange direction. Using 'light' and 'dark' Reiatsu, bifurcated Reiatsu, he was able to cause transformations in almost any material. Non living was easiest. But he was working well on living too. The dark ring of skin around his right wrist, a heavy build up of 'dark', was testimony to that. Discharging it caused his hand and everything inside of it to grow stronger rapidly, for a time. Punching through solid concrete was simple. It was crazy.

Besides the development of his power, he had also been bouncing around from powered human to powered human, questioning them about the code Liana had left him. The Shashu hadn't been any help at all. In fact...

Ryan grimaced. He could sense that asshole Hollow hunting nearby. Striking a deal with a Hollow, he didn't care how powerful the Shashu's members were, that was stupid and asking for trouble. Whatever, their lives weren't his responsibility. When the Hollow eventually caused trouble, he'd deal with it and that would be that.

For now, he should work more on deciphering this code. Who else might be able to help? "Mira," Ryan noted her presence, relatively close, actually. They'd only hung out once lately, and Ryan had been introducing her to Hogo again and taking the two around, trying to get Hogo's mind off things. He'd forgotten to ask about the code then.

Locking her location into his mind, he set off in her direction.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro had been let off early from training today as a reward for how much he had improved by Captain Yuugao, who believed that Toshiro deserved a day of relaxation after two full weeks of hard work. Toshiro had just been healed by Kihone, when he heard a conversation spark up amongst the fifth division barracks members.
> 
> ?Did you guys hear? Isis Neith's Zanpaktou was enough to disorient the Vice Captain!? One of the Shinigami stated, and Toshiro cocked an eyebrow.
> 
> ...



Isis sighed, Zaishi still laughing to himself. The laughter felt strained though. That much was obvious.

"It's not a matter of strength, Toshiro," she looked at him. "It works on fears. It's an attack that will defeat a target with fear, and be useless on a target without. Not an attack which will defeat a weaker target and not a stronger one."

"Not entirely true," Zaishi mumbled, laying on his back and watching the clouds. "If I'd used my Reiatsu, it would have blown the sphere out, you know that, right?"

"Okay yes," Isis admitted, "It can be shut down or interfered with by a strong Reiatsu. But still, Toshiro, if I hit you with this, I can't guarantee what you'll see or feel. If there's something you don't want to remember, best not to."

"You need to work on control though," Zaishi sat up, looking far less pale already. He'd recovered fast. "Shoving full power out like that."

"Bah, you worry too much, come on, let's go," Toshiro tried ruffling Isis's hair. She snapped and whacked his hand aside, before laughing herself.

 "You're going to insist on it, aren't you?" she asked.

"Of course." he smiled back. Zaishi had already managed to clear the field again. A larger crowd had built, wondering what Isis's Zanpakutō would do this time. She stood, and let her Reiatsu charge.

_Start with a medium charge,_ she informed her sword, _I don't want you diving straight into his worst nightmares outright._

*You'll have minor fluctuations of Reiatsu and distraction from that. A good fighter could win with that alone, even over a slightly superior opponent.*

Isis smirked. He wasn't that bad once she put her foot down.

_"Embrace him,"_ she pointed the blade at Toshiro, *"Kingdom of Nightmares."*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

_"Embrace him,"_ Isis pointed the blade at Toshiro, *"Kingdom of Nightmares."*

Toshiro watched as Isis called out the name of the Zanpaktou, and suddenly a pulse of Reiatsu seemed to be shot out at him. Toshiro looked around, unable to see Isis, or for that matter much of anything, in fact it seemed like the whole place changed. Then Toshiro started to see some small images come up one by one, and he could easily tell they were part of his own fears, the Zanpaktou reading them as clear as day, and Toshiro could almost swear the sphere surrounding them seemed to be growing larger.

?Kingdom of Nightmares, eh?? Toshiro pondered to himself, ?It certainly lives up to it's name.? Toshiro unsheathed his Zanpaktou.

?Cry out, Kamikaze no Narasu.? Toshiro called his Zanpaktou forth, his Reiatsu exploding in a fury, the Zanpaktou increasing in length, ?You said a strong Reiatsu could blow it away, huh? Let's do it then!? Toshiro shouts, and begins to pump his Reiatsu up. Slowly, the white Reiatsu surrounding Toshiro begins to fill up the dome, and eventually half the dome is filled up with the white Reiatsu from Kamikaze no Narasu, and the black Reiatsu from Kingdom of Nightmares. Toshiro looks around him, the dome starting to shrink due to his Zanpaktou fighting back.

?Show me what you've got Isis.? Toshiro smirks, holding his Zanpaktou out in front of her, however soon Toshiro would come to regret ever making that statement.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

"Then," Isis placed a foot hard on the ground, Reiatsu charging, "COME ON!" she launched forward with Shunpo, blade crashing into Toshiro's. The two duelled, while wind and darkness raged around, two half spheres of Reiatsu.

Isis was pushed back by a solid gust of wind, the Reiatsu ball once more forming at the tip of Toshiro's sword. Isis ducked to the side, as her Reiatsu intensified, allowing more illusions to form. To Toshiro's eyes, his attack had just punctured through Kihone, leaving her lifeless body before him. A yell from his sword allowed him to counter Isis, who had rushed in from the side.

"This is the best you've got?" he asked. "No way you rattled a Vice-Captain with this. Come on Isis, give me your best shot." 

"If that's what you want," Isis raised a hand above her sword, "I'll show you. I'm sorry in advance, but we both have to learn what this sword means."

_Full power._

*With pleasure.*

Isis jumped back, as the black dome clamped down, squashing out the wind raging about. All was deadly stillness, silence in absolute black.

And then the visions began.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

*True strength is more than power, Isis Neith. You shoulder the responsibility of the world. The pain of all beings. Perhaps it would be easier if your mind had snapped, and this pain was not able to hurt you as much as others.*

_Perhaps,_ Isis had both arms around the shuddering Toshiro, _You should shut up._

She had seen it. Every last detail this time. With Zaishi, she had shut the illusions off the moment they began, sensing some unknowable horror that was about to engulf her. This time it was just sadness. Sadness that someone suffered the same feelings of despair and powerlessness that she had.

No one else here, no one but Zaishi, knew what had happened. He knew what he had seen. He knew what others could see. He wondered, for a moment, what was in that girl's soul, that she had such a power.

Isis just let Toshiro fight his sadness, providing the warmth of a friend. He didn't deserve that. She should have said no.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Toshiro tried to stop the tears from flowing to his eyes, however the tears wouldn't stop coming. Toshiro had relived his worst nightmare, exactly as the name of the Zanpaktou should have told him he would have, however Toshiro couldn't help his curiosity, it got the better of him in this situation, just like it almost got the better of him in the whole Akushou situation.

“I'm sorry.” The words from Isis' voice seemed to snap Toshiro out of his daze, and he quickly wiped away the oncoming tears.

Toshiro shook his head a little, giving Isis a weak smile, “It's fine... this was.. my fault.. for being so.. curious..” Toshiro placed a hand to his head, trying to will the disoriented feeling he had away.

Toshiro tried his hardest not to break down in front of everyone, “I'm gonna head over to my barracks for a bit.. you can follow if you want.." Toshiro stated wearily, and stood up sluggishly.

"I'm sorry you had to see that." Toshiro gave Isis another weak smile, before heading out of the 5th division barracks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

*This empathy will be your undoing.*

_I just saw the suffering of one of my closest friends, and felt the same pain that I was most terrified of. Give me a break._

*I have a scenario for you. A man dies protecting his loved ones, and yet, his ghostly self remains, and is forced to watch them die anyway, unable to be helped by him. He snaps. He is filled with anger and regret, and goes on to become a Hollow. This Hollow lives as a Hollow, but it's core, it's soul terror, remains those feelings of worthlessness, the inability to help when most needed. One day, you battle that Hollow. It is strong, you need to take an advantage. You use my power to cripple it with its own fears.

And you in turn are overwhelmed by those fears, those sadnesses, those regrets. And then, distracted by such, you are killed. What then?*

_..._ Isis grimaced, even as Toshiro left. She couldn't answer that. Her power was to open a weak point in the opponent through their own suffering, and strike there. If she let herself feel for each and every one, she would die.

*Don't harden your heart, you know that will break you. You have to understand, you cannot let yourself feel for them. Understand suffering, pain, sadness, but don't let it strike you in battle. You need to be cold, calm, unfeeling during a fight. It is only after all is said and done, that you must process what you have seen, and deal with it as your heart dictates.*

_And take on the burden of a world of suffering without breaking._

*And that is what it means to be the strongest. You declared that was what you want. Do you wish to take those words back?*

_...No. I will not let this break me._

"Neith," Zaishi was helping her up, "Fancy a drink?" She was just going to remind Toshiro of what he saw. For now, she'd have to give him the space to face and put down those memories once more.

"Come on," Alyssa threw an arm over her shoulder. "You know you need to get your mind off of this."

"Yeah," Isis stretched a little, trying to dislodge the vision from her own head. "Let's go."

The story of her Zanpakutō was going to spread now, after causing a Vice-Captain to be visibly concerned and this show against Toshiro. Kingdom of Nightmares, Zanpakutō of Fear. With it publicly revealed, Isis's name was about to become more widely known than she could expect.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2010)

*Kioshi ~Inner World~*

The clinging sounds of metal against metal echoed through the bright white void of Kioshi's inner world, his zanpaktou's world. Hoping to gain further power he called forth or rather demand that his zanpaktou let him through so they could battle. He had hoped to fight both of them at once, but it was not to be. At the moment he was engaged with  the female zanpaktou. A beautiful veiled woman with an elegant flowing dress and dark red hair hair. It was all he could make out of her as he wasn't in tune with his sword.

With quick strokes of the sword the woman danced elgantly around Kioshi. Lifting her sword up vertically she quickly brought it down up on Kioshi who managed to block with both swords. While in the same motion she quickly spun on her heel swinging the sword horizontally. Kioshi saw it coming as he prepared his katana to block, but was caught of guard from her sudden shunpo as he quickly found his self on the ground from a kick to the back of the skull.

"Teh, your no where near the level to take me one on one. So what exactly makes you think you could even hold a candle to us if we both were to attack you?" She scolded as the rested the nodachi at he side. Kioshi would hate to admit it, but she was right. He knew she was going easy on him and he could still barely keep up.

"Your shunpo is sloppy it will take much more time before you can even reach my level of speed. Your CQC skills, while decent to some, others would consider utter trash!" She went on and on berating of his faults.

"If anything I blame that Fumiko for the way you are." As Kioshi stood to his feet this statement caught his full on attention. What did Fumiko have to do with this? And how was she to blame for anything? Were the question that passed through his mind. "Every time you get into to trouble instead of treating like someone her age she goes and acts like your mother. No wonder you. I bet she's the reason you look so *girly* too. If you really hated your looks you would change, but she always convinc-?"

Kibishii stopped her rant of insults as Kioshi's reiatsu suddenly spiked. She meet his stormy-grey raged fill eyes. "I. am. not. a. girl. in. any. way. shape. or. form!" He said slowly as he power increased feeding off of his rage. Kibishii simply return the gaze as she too fed off of anger. She was the embodyment of this same violent temper he was now showing.

"YOUR NOT A GIRL HUH!" She screamed at him as a dark arua began to envelop her. "WELL YOU COULD HAVE FUCKING FOOLED ME AND LET ME GIVE YOU THE REASONS WHY!" Lifting her nodachi in front of her Kibishii began to count as her fingers left the grip of her blade.

"YOUR LOOK LIKE A *GIRL*. YOUR BUILT LIKE A *GIRL*. YOU HAVE NO MALE FRIENDS AND WHETHER OR NOT YOU LIKE IT. YOU'RE EMOTIONAL LIKE. A. GIR-!" Before she could finished her sentence in a blink of an eye Kioshi closed the distance between the two. He resheathed in nodachi and used only us katana, he would over power and teach he a lesson. A clash of aura meet as their swords connected. The sound of lightning cracked between them as they were at a stand still.

Nether one gave as the world around them seemed to be wrapped from the power they were letting out. As they stared down each other Kioshi roared out animalistically finding the power to push Kibishii. The female only smirk as she effortlessly tossed Kioshi's blade into the air and kicked in the chest creating distance between the two.

Kioshi's style of fighting got more vicious as he hacked and slash at Kibishii putting her entirely on the defensive. She was rather surprised that he was able to push into into evading most of the time, but  even with this sudden increase in power Kibishii was more agile and the better swordsman of the two as she parried Kioshi easily leaving him wide open.

Kibishii went to gain momentum switching her hands to get a better grip on her sword to give an upward slash cutting Kioshi from his stomach up. She was taken by surprise when Kioshi sped through her attack like a blur. _"That shunpo was faster than before. He gain control rather fast...but!"_ He had gotten faster, but she was still able to track his moves as their blades meet once again. The void of white beneath her feet slowly began to crack as the both of them fought for superiority.

Though even Kibishii wasn't aware that they had grown closer as zanpaktou and master.

"I'M NOT A GIRL/I'M NOT A GIRL!" Both screamed out at the same time as their reiatsu pumped to the fullest. It was far to much to be sustained as Kioshi was shot out of his barracks, blasted through his door and through a wall leading out into the courtyard.

As he laid on the ground gasping for breath wether his zanpaktou wanted to admit it or not. For that brief moment in time as they both fought for power over the other their souls had become one and the bond between them would only get stronger.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2010)

"Scorch the desert clean!"

Rán grumbled, slamming a hand into the skull of the Gillian. It responded with a wave of fire, one that mixed with her own, surrounding the two in a tornado. Gersemi and Váli watched from a little way back. The three had come across another pack of three self aware Gillians, leading to an epic multiway clash.

Besides the fire controlling monkey Rán had immediately decided must die, Gersemi faced a grounded bird which breathed tornadoes and Váli a tortoise that was completely unable to be injured.

The two had pushed against their opponents, leading to an almost stalemate until Rán and the fire monkey's brawl steamrollered right through them. Already trained to an edge for dealing with Rán, Váli and Gersemi took the opportunity to counter and switch their opponents, one being torn about by a spine filled bearhug, the other surrounded by sand and dragged down its neck, Cero smashing into it one after the other until it broke.

They feasted while Rán fought. She would throw the mother of temper-tantrums if either interfered, and so they were relegated to watching her fight. And while the firemonkey was quickly insisting the two should just explode and set everything they could alight, Rán was getting bored. She kicked him and then grabbed him by the mask.

Gersemi raised an eyebrow. She never met Rán as a normal Hollow. Didn't think she was a physical brawler. For Rán, this was getting back to basics. Slam her speed into it, tear an opponent apart. With teeth, with claws, with barbed tail, she began to shred. When the Hollow stopped being an opponent and became food no one knew. In the end, it was just Rán, bathed in blood and full of soul. Getting closer.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

Akuma had been laying on the floor, bleeding for what felt like days... Kento would not heal him until the eleven hours was up, Akuma was forced to try and contain his blood using his own spirit. "You are pathetic." A voice calls to him, he knows the voice. Jigokukami. "I don't see you cut into shreds." Akuma comments. "DON'T BACK TALK TO ME BOY!" The demon appeared in front of Akuma. Four arms, that fire red skin and those damned spikes... Not to mention the annoying horns jutting from his head. "Do you know my name Boy?" He asks. "Jigokukami." Akuma says smugly. "NO BOY! WHAT DOES IT MEAN YOU IMBECILE!" 

"Fuck if i know." Akuma grumbles. "God of Hell you dipshit!" Jigokukami punches Akuma's stomach. "GUAH!" Akuma coughs. "You have tainted my very name with your existence! A pathetic soul like you has no right to wield me! You can't even find me!" Akuma spat at his zanpakto. CRACK! The spirits massive foot kicks Akuma's face. "IF YOU DIDN'T GET KNOCKED AWAY I COULD HAVE FOUND YOU!" Akuma shouts at him. "Come with me for a moment then."

The world drops away into blackness and soon, everything is desert and flame, rain pours down on the sand this time however, the fires are all slowly dying. "What happened to this place." Akuma looked around. "YOU DID YOU FOOL!" He went to punch Akuma but he ducked. "Oh? I can move again." Akuma thought to himself. "This is your inner world, I've allowed you movement. Be thankful to me you fool." Akuma rolled his eyes. "Look, I think i've grown numb to punishment by now." 

"THAT'S THE VERY PROBLEM!" Jigokukami shouts, his body releasing a blast of flame. "You have grown so weak, so pathetic! Where is the Akuma who called me out!? The akuma who ripped the eye from a hollow? The akuma who controlled and reigned over the lawless rukongai as king!?"  He clenched his fist in front of Akuma. "...." He made no response in return. "You were a king. You didn't allow anyone to speak ill of you. And now, look at you! You've been running like a dog!" 

"No matter what i do, he's too strong." Akuma comments. "DID YOU THINK THAT GILLIAN WAS TO STRONG!?" Jigokukami screams. "You challenged a beast with power far greater then your own did you not!?" he placed his finger on Akuma's right eye. "But once this started to corrupt you. You grew weak, afraid, terrified. You have become useless to me! I should kill you just so i'd be allowed to live within one who deserves my greatness!" 

Akuma scoffed. "If you were more then a club, maybe i could do something." He looked away. "More.... MORE THEN A CLUB!? YOU IDIOT! HAVE YOU NOT NOTICED WHAT I DO FOR YOU!?" He grabbed Akuma's neck. "I GIVE YOU MY STRENGTH!? I INCREASE YOUR POWER!? AND YOU MOCK ME AS A MERE CLUB!" Akuma looked at him, gripping his arm. "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!" He shouts. "The spikes!" Jigoku releases his grip.

"The spikes on your club! When you put enough of yourself into your attacks they begin to fill!" Jigoku created the club. "Do you see? The faint glow to them?" He asks. "Eh?" Akuma blinked, he could see it... the spikes were glowing. "When they all glow, your power increases as it joins with my power!" Akuma blinked. "Wait... that's why..." He thought. "THE FOOL HAS UNDERSTOOD SOMETHING FINALLY!" Jigoku waved his hand and a throne appeared.

"But there is more to me then that. When the spikes glow full, there is a technique you can use. Fear not, it is a physical attack." Akuma's eyes widened. "Why... why the hell are you telling me this now!?" He asks. "Because Akuma, I am a being of war, a beast from hell. I will not allow your world to stay barren forever. As a god and a king i need more then desert and fire!" He shouts. "I need a palace! I need a kingdom! You will give this to me! You will cease this fear! When you were king your world reflected that! Now gaze upon the area! SAND! FIRE! RAIN! I AM SICK OF THIS LAND! I WISH TO HAVE A KINGDOM AKUMA!" 

Akuma nodded. "Fine, I'll give you a kingdom. I'll return this place to what it was." He held out his hand. "And i shall give you power Akuma, beyond your wildest dreams." Jigokukami gripped Akuma's hand.

Real World-

Kento looked at a watched from his pocket. "It seems the 11 hours is just about up." He looked over at Akuma's body. "Passed out did he?" He smirked. But, suddenly something began to happen. "Oh?" Kento stood up. "NNNNNGGGGAA!!!" Akuma shouts as a pillar of black reiatsu shoots into the sky. "It seems. You'll only need minor healing." Kento grinned.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

Soul Society, Marcus' Beat~

Marcus had left the Third Division as was walking his beat, seems that his route was getting longer all the time, he guessed it was because he always took the extra routes with enthusiasm. Although he longed for combat and not patrolling. Sighing he rubs the back of his neck. It was like his early days in the Republic Army. All the fresh recruits had patrol duty as they were taught the ropes of warfare. Marcus grinned those were the days and it seemed since he released Cerberus from the confines of that pit his memories were more then mere flashes in the dark, they actually had substance and meaning. It was a day about like this that he met the fellow that would change his life, Julius Caesar. At that point in his career Caesar was little more then a low officer. But there was something about his charisma that told Marcus that this man was destined for greatness. 

Marcus' eyes widen pulling him from his memories. He was near the Fifth Barracks now and Rieatsu was blasting form within, They felt familiar. Toshiro, he was in there. Looking around no one was paying any attention so Marcus decided to take a moment from his beat to see what was going on. Stepping into the Barracks he sees that Toshiro was facing down a female Shinigami. Guess they were sparring. Propping up against the wall Marcus decided to watch. The Seireitei had been relatively quite the past two weeks. Only faint rumors of a Shinigami named Akuma being hunted for treason floated around the Third Division. What ever was going on, seemed the powers that be decided that discretion was the better part of valor as it were. 

Shaking his head Marcus focused back on the spar as the female, whom looked familiar, released her Zanpaktou. Seemed her's was named Kingdom of Nightmares. Cerberus stirred at the strength of the Zanpaktou as a dark orb of Rieatsu seemed to consume Toshiro.  A few moments pass and Toshiro seemed to release his own Zanpaktou as his Rieatsu slightly leaked form the dark orb. Marcus could only shake his head, these two had power far beyond his are the thoughts that flowed through is head as Isis charged in with a Shunpo. They clash in the orb for a time, then leaps back out as her Rieatsu pulses. In that instant the orb returns to it's full blackness and clamps down on Toshiro.

Moments pass as the minutes tick by and soon it was over as the Orb dissipated. What ever had happened in there it affected Toshiro badly. He was a quivering mess. Not even when they had faced down that 25th seat did he ever show this. What. Marcus' eyes narrow as Cerberus stirs more and more.  "What is it that you desire son of Rome?",  "Tell us and we will make it a reality.",  "Take our power and face her. We know that is what you want." the three voices echo in Marcus' head.  "I don't think we're ready for that yet." Marcus replies under his breath so not to draw attention to himself. 

 "Then your desire is to be stronger then they? Correct?" Cerberus replies hastily as they feel Marcus' inner most feelings, that of the warrior, of a competitor.  "Yes." Marcus simply replies as Toshiro stands to his feet.  "Then just entrust yourself to us. And we will uphold our end of the bargain." Cerberus replies as Toshiro tells Isis that he was heading back to his barracks and that she could follow if she so chose. He then left passing right by Marcus. He was shaken up so bad he didn't even notice him. 

 "So she is what all those rumors of a nightmare Zanpaktou are about." Marcus says to himself as she is helped up.  "Seems she is going with them. So I might as well go see how Toshiro is doing." Marcus says as he heads out of the Fifth's barracks and soon he is chasing after Toshiro again. This time as a friend.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

_Two weeks have passed?_

*Michihiro?*

The boy had gotten himself a hotel room after he decided that he was a threat to his family. It was on the other side of town and he had checked in using a friend?s card. However, he felt bad. He hadn?t told his mother were he was going, he merely left. He prayed that she didn?t have a heart attack because of him. He would never forgive himself if that were to happen. However, he wouldn?t have forgiven himself if the rage suddenly took over and murdered all of his family over night. He had to leave for his family?s sake. But now he was returning, after he had disappeared for the second time?

Michihiro hadn?t been just hiding; he had been training, teaching himself how to repress the Anger as he learned to call it. He read up on various books. There were other people like him who had been afflicted by such a power. Michihiro figured out how he could control the Anger. He sealed his hate, and negative emotions. He had done this before, when he didn?t want to hurt people. It was harder to do with a demonic influence inside you, but Michihiro had managed to pull it off. He also learned that it wasn?t so bad. By letting out certain emotions, he could use the Anger, but still control it. He didn?t dare release all of his emotions, though, in fear that he would become the giant monster from before.

He had done what must be done. 

He took a deep breathe and knocked on his mother?s door?

*Blanco?*

Blanco lumbered through Hueco Mundo. The cookies had made him big. He had eaten so many cookies in the past week that now he was the size of one of those human skyscrapers. Other hollows were scared of him. Blanco didn?t get why, though. He just wanted to play. They all ran though and he couldn?t catch them. He was slow now which wasn?t good for tag. He wasn?t just slow, but verrrry big. His horns were even longer and more devilish then before and his white hood fit around him like a coat. His eyes remained, though. Blanco at first hated this transformation, but then he realized what he could do with it. He had more power, now. Everyone was scared of him, too. Blanco took advantage of this.

He was bigger then other hollows. They now seemed? like toys to the giant hollow. Blanco lumbered into a village of hollows. He wasn?t cautious of who and who he didn?t step on. Whoever didn?t get out of his way would pay the price. He scoured the village for a pretty hollow to take home with him. He found one, shaped like a horse with a golden mane. It was running. Blanco lifted a hand, cloaked in shadow and voice deep as ever, ?mariposa,? And then five butterflies shot out of his hand. One hit the horse in his leg. He expected it to hurt, not make him crash. Blanco laughed and skipped over to the crash site, making the village hop with every step?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

“It's been a while since we last conversed, To~~shi~~ro-kun.” Kamikaze no Narasu spoke to the Shinigami through his mind.

“Huh? Kamikaze no Narasu, why are you suddenly speaking to me now?” Toshiro asked, still slightly delirious from his experience with KoN.

“You realize you need to let this go, right? Isis didn't really mean to harm you.” The Zanpaktou Spirit was attempting to cheer Toshiro up as best as possible, which caused Toshiro to smile a little.

“I know, I'll get over this, I just.. didn't expect to see it all so suddenly.” Toshiro sighed a little bit, “Probably what I deserve for enjoying my time here while Akuma is probably getting tortured beyond belief at Kento's.”

Kamikaze no Narasu laughed a little bit, “Look at it this way, if what you think is true, you're going to have your work cut out for you the next time you two meet again.”

Toshiro shook his head a little, “I don't ever plan to surpass Akuma, I gave up on that thought a long time ago, I just want to become the strongest I can possibly be now.”

“That's a good goal,” the Zanpaktou Spirit spoke up, “Well worth the effort you've been putting towards it, but it's kinda sad you know, you'll probably never see Akuma again.” (OOC Note: Epic Foreshadowing.)

Toshiro scoffed a little bit, “Tch, I couldn't care less to be honest, I have no attachment to that brute.” Toshiro lied through his teeth, honestly he did feel a little saddened by the fact that Akuma had been considered a traitor, even through all the difficulties and arguments they had with each other, Akuma was the one who revitalized his spirit back in the human world, and once you got to know the guy a little, Akuma didn't really seem so bad compared to other people in the world.

Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly as he felt a familiar Reiatsu, however it seemed stronger since their first meeting.

“You know this person?” Kamikaze no Narasu asked.

“Yeah, I do.” Toshiro turned around to the face the person following him.

“So, are you spying on me again, or did you just come to say hello this time?” Toshiro gave Claudius the best smirk he could muster, having returned to his old self somewhat.

---------------------------------

Human world – 2 weeks later.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2010)

*Fumiko ~Inner World~
         (P.O.V)*

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin.

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall.

Green,  deep,  dark, light filtering through the top branches,  smelling the composting leaves, crackling branches as I walk through,  branches touching above as I walked below them,  hidden wonders as I walk around in the forest,  green meadow hidden in the folds of the forest,  the earthy smell of beginnings and endings. A field can be ploughed with its dark earth turned in great clods, giving up its musty dampness, exposing its loamy richness and sinewy worms to the sun and clear air. The ploughed rows make a pattern that draws your eyes to the horizon.  And as you drive by on the interstate the lines stutter past like frames of a film. 

A field left fallow, though, is lovelier still, wild with untamed growth, hiding brown rabbits and grey mice in thick bramble hedges; scrub cedar, sunflowers and wild honeysuckle assault your nose with heavy fragrance. You might expect a place of quiet retreat, but you would be wrong.  Song birds like the mocking bird and thrush keep up a rowdy hoopla while grackles and jays break any silence with raucous noise.

"This is really how my zan's world looks? Though something doesn't seem complete." I thought to myself as I wandered through the strange forest/field mixture I saw before my eyes. Normal fields didn't have such a large abudance of trees, but this one did. So...could it really be called a field then? It was a rather soothing and tranquil place to be...I liked it.

"Don't you know it's rude to enter someone's home without knocking?" A deep voice pierced through the silence catching me off guard. I turned round drawing my broadsword and going straight on the attack only to be blocked easily.

"So that's the first thing you do when you come to visit? Attack me?" A examined the person before me, jet black hair that reached the middle of his back, a red vest with no shirt, hazel brown eyes and black slacks with a gourd attached. "Just don't sneak up on my like that again. You know how I feel about these places!" I scolded him as I sheathed my sword. I examined him one more time as he too put his sword away and that when I saw it.

"You have the same eye color, hair color and your wearing my favorite colors." I pointed out and he simply laughed as he took a swig from his gourd. The sweet aroma followed after he poped the cap off the gourd, I knew the scent all to well. "You also drink my favorite sake?" I asked not knowing wether to be happy or weirded by it.

"I am basically a reflection of your soul, so you and I having the same taste isn't that surprising." It was an obvious answer that had escaped my mind as he explained it to me. "If that's true then you already know why I'm hear don't you?" I asked. He simply glanced at me as he took another sip of his gourd and followed it with a belch.

"I know why your here and the answer is no, I'm not going to." He said bluntly. I was shocked by his answer, but I should have expected no less from my zan. "If we're to become stronger than I need your power. If your my zan than you should know when I actually want to do something I accomplish it!" I yelled at him from acorss the grasy plain. 

"If that's the case" He said as he locked eyes with me "Then you should also know that when I say no I mean _no_!" He yelled back as he walked closer toward me. Before we knew it the both of us were in the others face staring down at each other. _"This must be what it's like to fight against yourself"_ I thought to myself _"Though if he acts like me...then that means...he'll obviously do this!"_

I jumped back quickly taking him by surprise. As a readied my hand in front of me. "Your going to obey me Shi-rudo! Hadou #31 - Shakkahou!" The gathering mass of red energy shot from my hand at Shi-rudo who used shunpo to dodge. I watched as the red fire ball burned a hole through one of the nearby trees. Not saying the full incantation lowers the power of the spell and the fact that my power wasn't really close to that of a seated officer didn't help either.

Though with this act of violence I already knew how he would react and I was prepared for it. From below Shi-rudo appeared sword posed at his side diagonally ready to cut me down, but I had already anticipated this move as my finger aimed for his chest. "Hadou #4 - Byakurai!" A blast of lighting pierced the ground below my feet, but that's all. In a flash Shi-rudo was already gone with his hand around my neck.

With pure power he through me against and tree and followed it up by kicking me through it and it's neighbor. As I gasp for breathe on the ground I could hear his foot-steps apporaching. I could feel his gaze as he looked down on my, standing on his own two feet as I laid beneath them. "You know why I didn't want to fight you? Because your to weak to take me on." That was all he needed to say I a unsheathed by zan and attacked full force. Shi-rudo was caught off guard by my sudden quickness espcially considering I was using a broadsword.

I mustered all the power I could and began to push him back. Physically I wasn't impressive, but that didn't mean I wasn't strong. I don't know where I got it from, but I had Shi-rudo heels digging into the ground as he tried to fight back. He was impress I could tell, but he showed me that he was holding back. I quick push and gain control as we both began to duel each other with me having hardly any opening to attack.

_"My master needs someone else to protect her!"_

His words screamed in the back of my mind as he pushed me further and further back completely controling the pace of our fight. 

"How can you protect someone when you can't even protect yourself. You don't even like to fight!"

He was right I didn't like to fight. It was always have and will be scared to engage in a fight. Though I put on a front every time I fight a hollow I'm trembling on the inside. Back when me and Kioshi were in Tokyo I was scared out of my mind when we both had to fight those two hollow. Right before we left to come back to Soul Society I had actually hesitated when I found out he had been jumped by such an unreal number of hollow. I didn't want to put myself at a risk like that.

_But you did it anyway...right?_

_"Yea that's right I did anyway. I was the only one there and I needed to protect him. Just like with my mom, and everyone else. I'm scared to put myself in the line of fire, but if it's to protect something dear...then why not?"_

_Protect_

_"To protect something dear..."_

_Protect_

_"To put one's life on the line to defend others!"_

_Protect_

As I looked eyes with Shi-rudo again I could see delight in his eyes. It seeemd as if he was proud of me. We both broke apart from each other sliding across the ground. Soon as we both found our ground we charged again as we yelled out:

"Protect Shi-rudo/Protect Shi-rudo!" The golden shield was brighter in this world as we both collided. The resutling force shook the area around us like a tremor and the sheer power of us meeting was enough to through me out of his world and back into my own.

I let out a loud scream that echoed from my barracks into the halls of 6th Division. I gasped heavily for air as I stood up abruptly looking at my sword with rage.

"........THAT BASTARD GROPED ME!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

Soul Society~

The question was a rather silly one, but Marcus could tell past that smile that Toshiro flashed him that what he had experience in the Grips of Kingdom of Nightmares was still tugging at his soul.  "Me spy on you? That's nuts.  Especially since you know my Rieatsu so well now Toshiro." Marcus says returning the smile as he tapped the top of Cerberus' handle with his right hand.  "Besides, with Cerberus playing around with my Reiatsu out put I couldn't sneak up on an Academy student." Marcus laughed.  "Why do you patronize us?",  "In front of your friend like this Marcus?",  "We loan you our power and still you speak badly of us." the three voices echo through Marcus' mind.

 "Will you three settle down?' Marcus says as his eyes cut to his Zanpaktou.  "You'll never silence our voices!" the three reply at once.  "I said knock it off. Can't you see I'm trying to talk to a friend here?" Marcus says as he cuts his gaze back up to Toshiro.  "Sorry about that, Cerberus has been more talkative the past week or so." Marcus says as he rubs the back of his head.  "Anyway the big reason I'm here is because I saw your spar with..." Marcus pauses as he searched for Isis' name. Who was it that the rumors say had the nightmare Zanpaktou???  "Isis, yes Isis." Marcus says as he recalls her name from the last rumor he had heard. Luckily or perhaps unluckily for him the Third was a giant rumor mill most of the time as the Division has the broadest patrol routes out of the 13 court squads. 

 "Anyway, I saw you were pretty shaken up, so I decided to see how you were doing." Marcus says as he rocks on his feet.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> "Anyway, I saw you were pretty shaken up, so I decided to see how you were doing." Marcus says as he rocks on his feet.



Toshiro's expression turned serious, if not slightly pained at that point, and he looked up at the sky, before letting out a small sigh, turning to face away from Marcus.

“Kingdom of Nightmares is a truly fearsome Zanpaktou.” Toshiro shook his head a little bit, “I'm still not entirely sure how Isis came to possess something like that, I only hope she realizes she should never let her emotions get to her while using it.”

Toshiro continued looking up at the sky, “My father was killed by a fearsome Hollow named Akuryu, the Hollow left him a mere shell of his former self before he died.” Toshiro sighed again, “His legs were both chopped off, his face riddled with claw marks, two deep gashes across his chest and stomach, Akuryu couldn't eat him though because a couple of Shinigami chased him away.” Toshiro wiped a small tear that was forming from his eyes, before turning to look at Marcus again,

“He held on for dear life until I arrived, every ounce of his willpower going towards his life, long enough to give me a gift personally.” Toshiro pointed at the scarf he had wrapped around him, “This scarf is the only memento I have left of my father, and the only reason he held out long enough for me to arrive.”

Toshiro looked down at the ground, “I saw that day again while I was inside the realm of Kingdom of Nightmares.”


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 15, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> For now, he should work more on deciphering this code. Who else might be able to help? "Mira," Ryan noted her presence, relatively close, actually. They'd only hung out once lately, and Ryan had been introducing her to Hogo again and taking the two around, trying to get Hogo's mind off things. He'd forgotten to ask about the code then.
> 
> Locking her location into his mind, he set off in her direction.



Mira was at home practicing the piano, she normally played the piano when stressed. She was also working on practicing with her power too. She had lit a candle which she would keep lighting on and off like a light switch. It didn't seem like much, though it did help.

She was thinking about the phone conversation she had with Hiroyuki, Hiroyuki had mentioned how she was able to move an alarm clock with her mind and how she might be going crazy. Mira gave it some thought, that would explain why Hiroyuki was able to survive the attack. Mira was now thinking of how to explain it to Hiroyuki about how she's not going crazy but, has gained a special ability; without making herself seem like a loony. 

She stopped playing. She felt someone coming towards her. After a moment she could make the presense out as Ryan. She wondered what he needed. She looked over at the candle as she made it go out by itself. She got up, if he was coming over she might as well make some tea for the two of them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

"Truly a fearsome power.",  "That girl wields son of Rome.",  "Surely something worthy of defeating." the voices ring out in Marcus' head. This was neither the time nor the place to be thinking like that. _ "Settle down you three."_ Marcus thinks as he quells the seeds of war in his mind.  "You know we speak the truth." they reply bluntly. _ "It matters not, now isn't the time."_ Marcus thinks back trying to get his Zanpaktou to shut the hell up for once.  "I wish I knew what to tell you Toshiro, but that is an experience that have never had to face." Marcus says as he turns his gaze to the sky like Toshiro.  "I was born into no family here in the Soul Society. I awoke in Zaraki with this sword gripped in my hands." Marcus says. 

 "And what I remember from my human life, is that I was a soldier. I was part of a great army. I don't recall my family or even the circumstances of my death. I can only hope that I died a warrior's death." Marcus says with a hint of sadness. Cerberus was slowly showing him his life, but he still had a lot of questions that were still as of yet unanswered. The biggest shock of his life will still to come when Cerberus reveals to him that he was once a Hollow. Shaking his head Marcus pulls himself from his own stupor, he could lament about his own past later.  "So, can I buy you a drink? I know some people in west Seireitei that can get me some drinks from Kenneth's. He has some of the stoutest drinks in all the Soul Society." Marcus offers seeing if he couldn't improve Toshiro's mood.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Toshiro thought about it for a moment, he didn't drink very often mostly because when he did, he always felt more open than he wanted to be. The thought of a drink sounded nice to Toshiro at the moment though, and surely it would help to calm his nerves. Toshiro tried to come up with a decision in mind.

"I've never been much of a drinker, mostly because I feel more open to people than I usually want to." Toshiro sighed a little bit, "A drink would probably calm my nerves though."

Toshiro made his decision, "Sure, I'll have a drink with you, you lead the way Claudius." Toshiro resigned himself to following Claudius towards his friend's place.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

“Aaaakkkkuumaaa~” Kento calls out. “Where did you go~ Aaaakkkuuumaaa~” He calls again. “Hmm.. Odd, I could have sworn I felt his reiatsu not too long ago…” He looked around. “I saw the pillar too.” He stepped down where a pile of blood had formed. “He shouldn’t be able to move.” Kento narrowed his eyes, then quickly turned around and held his bokken up, blocking Akuma’s club. “Oh? You found it?” Kento asked. “And… You’re wearing my clothes.” He grit his teeth. “Heh, I finally figured it out.” Akuma comments, his wounds gone and his blood washed away. 

  “I’ve been unable to sense your spirit since we started this training. Not only that, most shinigami seem to be unable to track you… So! You must be wearing something to cloak your presence! That’s when I realized it, BAM! You’re clothes! So, I left here, found a spring, found your clothes and found my club. I’m a busy little beaver ain’t i?” Akuma smirked. “You seem to be back to normal.” Kento grinned. “Let’s make this game a little more challenging.” Akuma shunpo’s away. 

  “I see, you have done well Akuma. Slowly improving, I’m proud.” He places his bokken on his back. “It’s sad it took so much violence to get you there.” Kento sighed, “But I’m glad, It seems I’ll be able to keep going at such a level without having to worry about you dying.” Akuma then appears behind him. “It’s good to know you care!” He laughs as his club swings downward. “Don’t mistake this for caring.” Kento leaps out of the way and raises his hand. “So lets see you dodge this.” 

  A blast of blue flame comes towards Akuma. “Tch, Fuckin childs play.” Akuma swings his club and sends the flame flying back at Kento. “Woops~” Kento avoids it. “Sorry Akuma, that appears to be a fly ball.” However, Akuma shunpo’s behind and hits the ball again. “I’d call it a pop fly really.” Akuma smirked. “Really now.” Kento avoids it once more. “You’ll need to stop those baseball puns or you’re out.” Akuma appears on the ground below. “Nah, I’m going for a homer.” He smirked. 

  Kento sighed; the attack came at him once more. “I’m bored now.” He held out his hand and crushed the attack, but as soon as it disappeared, Akuma’s club slammed into his side. “Too bad, because I’m just warming up.” He stepped harder on the reishi platform he created and threw Kento’s body into the woods far from his location. “Home fuckin run.”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Hogo sighed a little, he had just finished healing the dog, and was now going to move onto the last animal for his training session of the day. Hogo noticed immediately that he wasn't near exhausted after doing this, whereas before it would have taken a good chunk out of him just to do this many animals at once, Hogo's last healing target was the rat, as it seemed to have the least injuries out of every animal.

?Idai na seirei no kabe burokku, Purify.? Hogo called out the name once more, and ignored the flying whizz of bugs in the background. Shino had decided to start his own training, and had already come up with multiple techniques and abilities, meanwhile Hogo only had one. Hogo however wasn't disappointed by this at all, he preferred his abilities as they meant he would be the least likely target of a Hollow, provided he had a partner there to help him out. Hogo watched as the ability continued onward, and this wound took the least amount to heal, approximately only a minute at the most, due to how minor the injury had been. 

Hogo suddenly remembered he had a question he wanted to ask Shino, but hadn't done so earlier because he didn't think it was any of his business.

?Ah, Shino-san.? Hogo called out, turning around to face Shino, he had gotten use to the sight of bugs at this point, ?I had been meaning to ask you, why were you so beat up the day you came to pick me up??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

Hueco Mundo Two Weeks Ago~

"Well, that is very interesting Draconis. Your ability is far more interesting then just the ability to use multiple types of attacks." the lion Hollow says as he turns from Reno whom was allowed to eat on the Gillian he had slain before his untimely ass kicking. "That must be the reason that I felt him when you attacked me with those black flames." The hollow mutters to himself as he walks back up to Lucina. Floating up into the air he sits as she positions herself between her General and Reno. Allowing his face to lean on his hand it appeared as if this Hollow sat in an invisible throne. "Tell me Reno. Would the name of this Shinigami you got your flames from be Marcus?" he asks curiously.   

Reno eyes narrow as he pulled himself from his feast. Shrinking to a more manageable form, his favorite werewolf like shape, he wipes the Gillian's blood from his mouth.  "Yes, do you know him?" Reno asks as he turns to the Hollow. "Yes, in another life and time I did." the Hollow replied sadly as Reno returned to his meal. "Do you mind if I request a fragment of his blade." the Hollow asks. Reno swallows the portion of Gillian he was eating hard as he turns back to the sitting beast. "Do mind Gillian, he asked. He will take if he has too." Lucina says as she see the defiant look in Reno's eyes.

"Lucina, don't be so rude, he is a comrade now, I'm sure he'll do the right thing." the lion Hollow speaks with a stern tone about his voice. Lucina flinches as he applies a little of his Rieatsu to her. "Yes sir." she says meekly deciding to lay down. Reno's eyes dart side as he thinks what to do next, this Hollow had already soundly trounced him once. Now he had another with him. If it wasn't bad enough she is probably stronger then he too making this a real bad mismatch.  "Alright, but why do you need me, you have so much power yourself." Reno asks as a potion of Zanpaktou slid out of his hand. With a snap of  his thumb he breaks off a part of the Zanpaktou he stolen from Marcus. 

Lucina stands back up as Reno walks up to the lion Hollow. "It's alright Captain, he can approach me." the Hollow says. His words cause the wolf to lie back down.  "You still haven't answered my question." Reno says as he hands the fragment over. "It's simple." the Hollow replies as he takes the piece of Zanpaktou from Reno. "As powerful as you say I am, there are still Hollow stronger then I." he says as he holds the piece up to the moon.  "Stronger then you? I thought you were a Vasto Lorde." Reno says realizing his ass was kicked so badly by a Hollow only one evolution beyond him. "No, no dear boy, I'm an Adjuchas as the Shinigami call us." He replies as he grips the piece of sword tightly in his grip. "It is indeed the man I thought it was." he says as he stands. 

"Lucina." the Hollow says as he walks down to ground level. "Yes general?" she asks stifling a yawn. "I will leave Reno in your care." he says as he turns to her. "You're leaving a Gillian in my care? What's going through your head, with all respect sir?" she asks heatedly as she sits up. Reno could sense the hatred in her words as her ears stuck up. "Don't take that tone with me captain, less you make me forget my manners." the lion says with a low roar. With two bound Lucina hops over the closest dune and vanishes from sight. "Sorry sir!?" she whimpers as she pokes her head over the dune. "Excellent, now as I was saying." He says as he turns back toward Reno. "I'm leaving you in Lucina's capable hands." He tells Reno. "She will train you, she will mentor you. She'll whip your ass if need be." he says.

"She will guide you and protect you if the need arises. Do as she says as she is your superior officer." he says as he turns and starts to walk away as Lucina reappears. "I expect to see great improvement in him by the time I drop back in on you Captain." he says with a stern tone as he passes her. "Now to start painting that larger picture." he says as he grips Marcus' Zanpaktou. "As far as what to call me Reno, you may call me Gaius." he says as he vanishes in a blur of speed.  "I wonder what all that was about." Reno asks as he rubs his head. "Be grateful, he only allows those that he considers friends or those he respects call him by that name." Lucina says as she approaches him. "My name is Lucina Canina Lupus. And you are my problem now." Lucina says as she walks up to Reno.

Present Day~ 

-DaBoOoOoOoM!!-

Reno slams through several dunes from the impact of Lucina's attack. "Come now, I know you have more fight then this." she growls lowly as she stalks forward.  "Fuck off." Reno growls as he unleashes a Cero in her direction. "Not good enough.....

Soul Society~ 

 "Alright, follow me." Marcus says with a grin. 

~Some Time Later~ 

The sign above the door reads The Royal Mile Pub: Seireitei Branch <3

"Hope you boys like your booze hard." a young woman says as she brings two drinks over.  "Thanks Iona, let your Uncle know that I'll try to see him in a bit, but work is keeping me wrapped up." Marcus says as he takes his drink. "Oh don't lie Marcus, I know that the Divisions are locked down. Word spreads fast around here." she says with a wink. "Uncle Kenneth says hi by the way." she adds as she walks off.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Hogo sighed a little, he had just finished healing the dog, and was now going to move onto the last animal for his training session of the day. Hogo noticed immediately that he wasn't near exhausted after doing this, whereas before it would have taken a good chunk out of him just to do this many animals at once, Hogo's last healing target was the rat, as it seemed to have the least injuries out of every animal.
> 
> ?Idai na seirei no kabe burokku, Purify.? Hogo called out the name once more, and ignored the flying whizz of bugs in the background. Shino had decided to start his own training, and had already come up with multiple techniques and abilities, meanwhile Hogo only had one. Hogo however wasn't disappointed by this at all, he preferred his abilities as they meant he would be the least likely target of a Hollow, provided he had a partner there to help him out. Hogo watched as the ability continued onward, and this wound took the least amount to heal, approximately only a minute at the most, due to how minor the injury had been.
> 
> ...



Shino blinked. "Heh, Hogo-kun, That was two weeks ago." He was surrounded by bees with little white masks. "I don't think it's something you feel like hearing anyways you know." He moved his hands and the bees swarmed around them. "Honestly, though..." He sighed. "I see... I was, I just didn't ask before cause i thought it was none of my business." Shino looked at the boy. Sighing, he released the bees, they all vanished in a cloud of smoke. "Alright.. If you must know."
_
Flash back!_
_
Two weeks ago.

Shino nodded. "You've been given something special, that power of yours.  I saw how you protected your partner. That's admirable son... If you  feel bad about what happened that night, then train harder! work harder!  Become better and fight your way to the top!" Shino smiled. "Yeah...  I'll work harder... I'll master this power and then i'll make sure no  one has to suffer again." His father smiled at him. "Good. I can see  you're going to do just fine now." Taking a few steps back he took a  deep breath. 

"Ah!? What are you doing!?" Shino shouts. "I'm going to pass on now.  I've got nothin left to teach you son." Shino nods. "Alright dad... I  hope i get to see you again though..." He smiled. "Not too soon i hope."  Shino's father winked back, as the two shared a chuckle, it seemed like  everything was going to be alright... it was going to be better! Shino  would be better! the world would look up to him! he would become the  hero of the- 

"WRAAAAOOOORRR!!!!" CHOMP! Shino stood in disbelief... A... a large  create... out of no where... It... "D..DAAAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Shino  shouts."Hehehe, Is that all? I'm still hungry!" The hollow chuckles. "I wont.. I won't let a bastard like you survive!" Shino charges the hollow, It appears to be some sort of large frog. "BWAHAHAHAHA!! BOY YOU ARE TOO EARLY TO FIGHT ME!" The hollow smacks Shino away with his hand and sends him crashing into a building.

"Nnngh..." Shino coughed. "Hahahaha! Still alive!?" He chuckles. "So interesting." The hollow leaps over to Shino's body. "I wonder, What will you do!? Will you try to stop me!?" Shino coughed and held out his hands, but nothing happened. "Come on... I need to do something!" he shouts. The hollow merely smacks him away again, causing him to skip across the floor. "Come on, Come on..." Shino growls. "I WONT BE USELESS ANYMORE!!!!" His spirit pumps out, a brilliant green glow and a massive beetle with white mask forms in front of him. 

"Huff...huff.. what... what is this?" Shino is amazed, he created many of those little beetles, but nothing this big. "GRAAAH!!!" The beetle shouts. "BWAHAHAH! I'M A FROG YOU FOOL! I EAT BUGS FOR-" The beetle charges, lowers it's head and throws it's jaws up as it reaches the frog, sending it flipping onto it's back. "Beetles... are strong." Shino huffed. "Nnnggg... Don't think i'm done boy..."

Shino grit his teeth. "Get him boy." He ordered his beetle. Shino was beat up and bloodied from the attacks he'd gone through and he sat back and watched as his beetle tore through the hollow, eventually eating it. "You deserve worse..." The beetle poofed and shino fell to the ground.

_Present day-

"And... that's about it." He sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Toshiro immediately took a swig from the glass he had been given, his face turning slightly sour for a moment as he got used to the taste, however the moment the drink hit him, his muscles seemed to relax, and his brain seemed to release any form of tension that he previously had.

“Hah! It's been too long since I've had a good drink.” Toshiro took another swig out of the glass, before setting it down on the counter in front of him.

“I've told you a bit about my past, I think it's only a fair trade if I hear a little about yours.” Toshiro said, looking expectantly at Claudius, he didn't tell people anything about his past unless he expected something in return, but Claudius seemed like someone he could trust with that kind of information.

-----------------------

“Oh I see..” Hogo turned to look back at the animals, all of which were conscious now, and slowly beginning to realize they had somehow been saved miraculously, “I'm sorry to hear about that.”

Hogo sighed a little bit, “This probably won't make you feel better, but I'd prefer to tell at least somebody who might be unable to understand.” Hogo placed both of his hands in his pants pocket, “The truth is, the family I used to live with, they weren't my actual family.” Hogo paused to take a small breath, “My original family had been born in the backstreets of Karakura Town, my mother was the only one who raised us, eventually we moved into a nicer part of town.”

Hogo remembered those days, trying to suppress his emotions as best as possible, “The truth is, I eventually found out my mother wasn't who I thought she was, she constantly abused me and my brother in any way possible, my brother and I found solace in each other, he always tried to protect me from her.” Hogo paused to take another breath, “My brother and I were inseparable, we planned to move out on our own once we were old enough, then he came down with a terminal illness, his only memento these gloves I wear on my hands.” Hogo shook his head a little, “After that, I was forced to suffer through my mother's torture and abuse alone, and on the day I felt like giving up, a miracle happened.”

Hogo smiled a little, “My friend's mother had found out what was going on, and she immediately had me evicted from the house, and moved into her house, and my mother was charged for child abuse, and neglect to care for a child properly. I had been living with them ever since, up until two weeks ago.” Hogo frowned a little, “That's basically my life's story, Hirako was the first person to truly impact me after my brother, neither of us liked to fight at all, we were both pacifist's who believed in solving everything through peace.” Hogo paused to take another breath, “Of course not everything can be solved through peace, some people can't be reasoned with, but we would only fight if someone endangered our friend's lives.”

Hogo turned to look back at Shino, “Now the only people I have left who I can trust are all weirdos just like myself.” Hogo laughed, an innocent laugh, somehow even through all the pain he suffered in his life, he still managed to find joy in simple pleasures.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

"I wish there was a story to tell." Marcus says as his attention turns to his drink.  "I remember waking up one morning morning about four hundred years ago in the Zaraki District of the Rukongai." Marcus says after taking a drink of his alcohol, the honey mead was a bit bitter today meaning it was some of the old stuff.  "The only things I had were the tattered cloths on my back and this Zanpaktou tightly in my grip." Marcus continued as he swished the drink around.  "The only things I remembered at the time was a green flash and that I was once a fighter. So I took the Zanpaktou in hand and started to fight whomever I could to see if I could jog my memory." Marcus says as before finishing off the drink.  "Keep 'em coming Iona, I'm paying today." "Ya better, Uncle says he can't run a bar on good feelings." Iona joked back from the backroom.

 "Even after fighting for a decade around the Rukongai I still couldn't remember a thing." Marcus adds as he continues his story.  "That is when I feel in with a bad crowd. An underworld Don." Marcus' voice slightly trailed as Iona set the next drink down beside him.  "Thanks, if my friend here wants another bring him another as well." Marcus tell the girl as she walked off. "Okay if he needs anything tell him to holler." she says.

 "I became Billy's personal bodyguard and assassin. I killed so many people for that man in cold blood." Marcus says as his focus feel completely on the drink in his hand. An almost sad look crosses his features as he thinks back on his own blood soaked past.  "I have much to answer for." he adds as he pulls his head up.  "It wasn't until Billy asked me to kill a Barkeep because he refused to pay for 'protection' that I had enough working for the Black Market." Marcus sighs as he rubbed his face. "Oh, your telling your friend how you meet Uncle aren't ya?" Iona asks as she walks up to the two to see if they needed anything.  

 "Something like that." Marcus replies as he motions for her to sit.  "The more the merrier, right?" Marcus says with a grin.  "So I went to that Barkeep, who happened to be Iona's Uncle, and told him of what Billy was planning. He was new to the Soul Society so he didn't know anyone and didn't have any way to protect himself. So in return for room and board I pledged him my sword." Marcus says as if a burden had been lifted from him.  "From that day forward I did odd jobs to help people and tried to erase what I used to be." Marcus says as he polishes off the second drink.  "Then about six months ago Kenneth suggested that I joined the Gotei 13." Marcus says as he rubs the crimson sash on his right thigh.  "I guess you can say the rest is history, I joined the Academy and what not and now I'm a member of the Third Division. I guess you could say you already knew the rest." Marcus says with a grin.


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2010)

_7th division head quarters  _

Lance walked through the streets of Seireitei on his way to the 7th division head quarters. On his way, he had to take in the vastness of the whole concept he had walked into; he was a shinigami, something he had dreamed of being his whole entire life. _What now, to become a captain, it'll take a couple hundred years at least. What to do about that..._ thought lance to himself. "I guess theres nothing else to do but train hard and become the best!" declared lance out loud; he definitely got a few looks from some of the shinigami around him, _talking to your self isnt such a good thing to do_ thought lance after seeing the looks.

After awhile, he finally made it to the 7th division head quarters, this was it. Thoughts like: _what are they going to say? what are they going to think of me? whats going to happen when I enter!? _ echoed in his head as he took his first step into the building.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, “That's one hell of a story you have there.” Toshiro shook his head a little bit, “Another drink please!” Toshiro yelled, before turning his attention back to Claudius.

“I started off as nothing really, didn't remember my name, past, anything to be honest, but I do remember I had a sword in hand.” Toshiro looked down at his Zanpaktou, “I walked around for a little bit, and eventually found out I was in district 79, Kusajishi. I started fighting because everyone else wanted to fight with me.” Toshiro leaned back in his seat, “Everyone kept calling me shorty, trying to mock me, but to them I was weird, they had never seen a kid manhandle an adult as well as I could.”

Toshiro laughed a little, “I ate daily, but I didn't think I had a purpose in life, I just continued on fighting because it was instinct to survive, before I met my father. Eventually, he gave me a purpose, and a place to live. Even still, if I went out on my own, people still tried to fight me.” Toshiro shook his head a little, “Sometime later, this guy showed up, said he was gonna take over the district for himself.” Toshiro smirked, “After taking everyone else, some bastard gave me up as the strongest fighter in the district, I lost the fight, but I gave him one hell of a run for his money.” Toshiro pondered for a moment, “Now that I think about it, he looked a lot like Akuma, but I never did get to hear his name, he became the ruler of a good few districts though, districts 81-100.”

Toshiro grinned, "I guess he decided he couldn't handle ruling 22 districts, not that I blame him honestly."

Toshiro looked over as his drink was placed on the table, then back at Claudius, “Eventually, I heard something, a voice calling out to me, trying to tell me something, but I only heard it once, however that voice, along with my father's guidance, convinced me I needed to join the Academy and become a Shinigami.” Toshiro took the glass and drank a swig from it, “The rest you already know, and that's how I ended up here.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> -----------------------
> 
> ?Oh I see..? Hogo turned to look back at the animals, all of which were conscious now, and slowly beginning to realize they had somehow been saved miraculously, ?I'm sorry to hear about that.?
> 
> ...



Shino sat back and looked up at the sky. "When i was a kid, my dad was a cop. Best guy i ever knew, best guy i've known since. He always made me proud to be his son. I worked my butt off trying to get into the academy, even started my own detectives league in high school." Shino chuckled. "I got into the force and somehow managed to be good enough to get into special crimes... but my dad never got to see that. He died when i was in high school." Shino sighed. "I'm just glad to know, he did see it... He was there, he stayed behind on earth just to see me through the academy... So, Whenever you feel sad Hogo, know, your brothers probably lookin out for you." He smiled.



Candy said:


> _7th division head quarters  _
> 
> Lance walked through the streets of Seireitei on his way to the 7th  division head quarters. On his way, he had to take in the vastness of  the whole concept he had walked into; he was a shinigami, something he  had dreamed of being his whole entire life. _What  now, to become a captain, it'll take a couple hundred years at least.  What to do about that..._ thought lance to himself. "I guess theres nothing else to do but train hard and become  the best!" declared lance out loud; he definitely got a few  looks from some of the shinigami around him, _talking  to your self isnt such a good thing to do_ thought lance  after seeing the looks.
> 
> After awhile, he finally made it to the 7th division head quarters, this  was it. Thoughts like: _what are they going to  say? what are they going to think of me? whats going to happen when I  enter!? _ echoed in his head as he took his first step into  the building.



"Ahem." The vice captain of the 7th division, Tokui Garu. "Sorry sir. But we're having a little trouble, seems the captains away and i've been stuck with accepted newbies." He looked the kid over. "We preform alot of guard duty around here." Garu cocked his fist back and punched the mans stomach, knocking him to the ground. "Wellp... good enough! Get your stuff together! Here's some keys, here's a map to the house, good luck!" He throws the items at the shinigami and quickly marches back towards his office.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Soul Society - Library Archives

Taomi cheered triumphantly, this was it, the moment she had been waiting for. She couldn't believe the moment came in actual daylight, however she stood in her hiding spot, looking over the area around the library, and she couldn't spot a guard in sight. Taomi smirked to herself, and slowly slid herself over the wall into the library grounds.

“What the hell did they do? Go on a lunch break and leave the place unguarded?” Taomi grins a little bit, that seemed like such a stupid idea.

“There's probably some weird trap I'll have to bypass before I can get to the information I need though.” Taomi sighed a little, this wasn't going to be as easy as the last time.

Taomi snuck towards the library building without making a sound, careful to scan the area for any nearby guards, however none showed up at all. The place had honestly become a barren wasteland, and it almost seemed like this had become too easy. In fact, this whole operation had become too easy, she was risking her life by performing this deed, and she lost her disguise somewhere while out in Rukongai, so she was unable to go in with a disguise.

“This is likely not going to turn out so well for me.” Taomi sighed a little bit, checking the area once more to make sure the coast was clear, “I'm so going to be executed for this, I just know it, I won't even have time to escape I bet.”

Taomi made a break for it, heading straight towards the library entrance. Not a single soul came out to stop her, no guards or anything, and something told Taomi she should stop while ahead of herself, but she couldn't bring herself to do that, she had to know the truth. Taomi got to the entrance, looked around and still saw no one coming, and she entered the library archives, aware of and yet unaware of just how much danger she had placed herself in.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Soul Society - Library Archives
> 
> Taomi cheered triumphantly, this was it, the moment she had been waiting for. She couldn't believe the moment came in actual daylight, however she stood in her hiding spot, looking over the area around the library, and she couldn't spot a guard in sight. Taomi smirked to herself, and slowly slid herself over the wall into the library grounds.
> 
> ...



Taomi had no idea that she was indeed being watched. The entire time she traveled once she hopped that wall she was being watched and being followed silently and hidden. She would not see who it was following her, they were careful, years of battle had taught them the stealth. She was followed even to the entrance. Still, her follower was quiet. As she entered the archives the follower too did enter. 

Walking up behind Taomi ever so slowly, The follower peered down on her, Taomi would not sense the follower, not yet. As Taomi reached the computer to put in the information she wanted, The follower acted and grabbed her should. "Freeze now." Seventh Division Captain, Reikon Fumetsu.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Taomi had no idea that she was indeed being watched. The entire time she traveled once she hopped that wall she was being watched and being followed silently and hidden. She would not see who it was following her, they were careful, years of battle had taught them the stealth. She was followed even to the entrance. Still, her follower was quiet. As she entered the archives the follower too did enter.
> 
> Walking up behind Taomi ever so slowly, The follower peered down on her, Taomi would not sense the follower, not yet. As Taomi reached the computer to put in the information she wanted, The follower acted and grabbed her should. "Freeze now." Seventh Division Captain, Reikon Fumetsu.


 
Taomi slumped her shoulders in defeat, she had expected there would be a trap, but she didn't think they would go so far as to have a Captain patrolling the building. Taomi had been caught, and there wasn't a damn thing she could do to escape.

?If you plan on killing me then just get it over with now.? Taomi flinched at the vice grip the Captain held her in, ?If you're going to ask why I'm here, it was to look up information on Akushou because I wanted to know the truth, I had nothing more planned after that, I swear on my loyalty to the 5th.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2010)

Soul Society, Royal Mile Pub

 "Well now, it seems that we have some things in common." Marcus says as Iona brings Toshiro another drink. "Decided to bring you one too Marcus." she said as she sat another one down beside him.  "Thanks, I have a feeling your looking for a big tip." he says with a grin. Iona just replies with a grin and a wink as she walks off.  "That is what a thought." Marcus says as sweat forms on his brow.  "Well, as you may have heard my first Name is Marcus, not Claudius." Marcus says as he swirls the new drink in hand.

 "The reason I gave you that name is because of an old tradition, I guess it's from my life as a human. For some reason it goes against my beliefs for people other then the ones I respect or consider a friend to call me by that name." Marcus says as he takes a drink.  "I consider you a friend now, so you may call me by my first name Toshiro." Marcus says as he puts the drink down. It's not every day a Roman extends the branch of friendship. But today it was happening.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi slumped her shoulders in defeat, she had expected there would be a trap, but she didn't think they would go so far as to have a Captain patrolling the building. Taomi had been caught, and there wasn't a damn thing she could do to escape.
> 
> ?If you plan on killing me then just get it over with now.? Taomi flinched at the vice grip the Captain held her in, ?If you're going to ask why I'm here, it was to look up information on Akushou because I wanted to know the truth, I had nothing more planned after that, I swear on my loyalty to the 5th.?



"Swear what you want. You have been informed." Fumetsu tightens their grip on Toami. "Nnngh... are you a man or a gorrila?" Toami asks. "Akushou's files have all been locked down, in special security. Even if you wanted too know more, they are now only accessible to the captain commander." Fumetsu looked down at Taomi. "But still... What should i do with this mouse..." They mused for a second.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Soul Society, Royal Mile Pub
> 
> "Well now, it seems that we have some things in common." Marcus says as Iona brings Toshiro another drink. "Decided to bring you one too Marcus." she said as she sat another one down beside him. "Thanks, I have a feeling your looking for a big tip." he says with a grin. Iona just replies with a grin and a wink as she walks off. "That is what a thought." Marcus says as sweat forms on his brow. "Well, as you may have heard my first Name is Marcus, not Claudius." Marcus says as he swirls the new drink in hand.
> 
> "The reason I gave you that name is because of an old tradition, I guess it's from my life as a human. For some reason it goes against my beliefs for people other then the ones I respect or consider a friend to call me by that name." Marcus says as he takes a drink. "I consider you a friend now, so you may call me by my first name Toshiro." Marcus says as he puts the drink down. It's not every day a Roman extends the branch of friendship. But today it was happening.


 
Toshiro grinned a little, taking another drink out of his glass before setting it back down, ?Well Marcus, it's an honor to hear that.? Toshiro laughed slightly, ?It just so happens I don't extend friendship to very many people myself due to my past, I've mostly been a loner up until now.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, he didn't think very highly of many people until he graduated from the Academy.

?So, you can't honestly be expecting to pay all of the tip can you?? Toshiro says with a grin, ?I mean come on, I'm your friend, not your guest, I should be allowed to pay for some of this myself."



InfIchi said:


> "Swear what you want. You have been informed." Fumetsu tightens their grip on Toami. "Nnngh... are you a man or a gorrila?" Toami asks. "Akushou's files have all been locked down, in special security. Even if you wanted too know more, they are now only accessible to the captain commander." Fumetsu looked down at Taomi. "But still... What should i do with this mouse..." They mused for a second.


 
?Gnngh!? Taomi winced again as the grip had suddenly been tightened on her, and she shook her head slightly, ?Do whatever you want, I've been caught so there's nowhere for me to run is there?? Taomi sighed a little, ?I'm a mouse that fell into a mousetrap, and thus at the mercy of the person who caught me.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Gnngh!? Taomi winced again as the grip had suddenly been tightened on her, and she shook her head slightly, ?Do whatever you want, I've been caught so there's nowhere for me to run is there?? Taomi sighed a little, ?I'm a mouse that fell into a mousetrap, and thus at the mercy of the person who caught me.?



"There is only one place to take you." The two vanished and appeared at the 5th division captain's office. "Oh? Fumetsu, caught someone did you." Shita turned around to see it was Taomi in his grip. "Why... Isn't this an interesting turn of event's... the little rabbit i warned about going out... Look at me... now im talking like Yuugao..." He rubbed his temples. "She admitted to trying to obtain information on Akushou." Fumetsu commented. "Yes. I figured as much." Shita looked Taomi over. "Leave her Fumetsu, I shall deal with this myself." Fumetsu nodded. "She is your problem now." And once more, Fumetsu vanished.

Shita looked over at Taomi. "I could kill you right now you know." Shita comments. "I could slice your head from your shoulders and the commander would praise me for it." He stepped over to her. "But i will not." Shita grabbed her shoulder. "But you will tell me... Why is it you have decided to do this?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "There is only one place to take you." The two vanished and appeared at the 5th division captain's office. "Oh? Fumetsu, caught someone did you." Shita turned around to see it was Taomi in his grip. "Why... Isn't this an interesting turn of event's... the little rabbit i warned about going out... Look at me... now im talking like Yuugao..." He rubbed his temples. "She admitted to trying to obtain information on Akushou." Fumetsu commented. "Yes. I figured as much." Shita looked Taomi over. "Leave her Fumetsu, I shall deal with this myself." Fumetsu nodded. "She is your problem now." And once more, Fumetsu vanished.
> 
> Shita looked over at Taomi. "I could kill you right now you know." Shita comments. "I could slice your head from your shoulders and the commander would praise me for it." He stepped over to her. "But i will not." Shita grabbed her shoulder. "But you will tell me... Why is it you have decided to do this?"


 
Taomi looked down at the ground, her commander would be furious with her, there was no question about that, but she couldn't simply lie, not in this room, it would be far too difficult to get out of this situation simply like that.

“I'm not going to lie to you, I did it because I wanted to satisfy my curiosity.” Taomi looked up at the Captain, “You simply brushed me aside without telling me anything, you know my personality by now, I'm the type who stops at nothing to get what they want.” Taomi looked by down at the ground, “I wanted to know why everything was being kept as a secret, and as a result I went out of my bounds, the only thing I'm grateful for is that Yuugao-taichou stepped in before Toshiro could really get involved with this."

Taomi looked back up at the Captain, all the seriousness in her eyes imaginable, “I'm prepared to face my punishment for over stepping my boundaries, Shita-taichou."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

"Oh that's sweet hun, but Uncle doesn't let Marcus pay a nickle." Iona said as she walked back around. "He feels that it would be morally wrong to make the man that saved his families lives to pay." She says with a bit of a giggle. "Besides, he's always comes around when we have trouble at the bar. Just the other night he beat the hell out of two drunk members of the Eleventh Division." she says with a chime as she wipes the tables around them off. "If it weren't for Uncle Marcus, I'm afraid I'd went out of business long ago." she says as she collects things that needed to be cleaned. "So a friend of Marcus' is part of the family." she says as she heads back toward the back. 

 "She's like a sister." Marcus says as the bell at the door rings as it swings open.  "Speak of the devils and they appear." Marcus says as several members walk in. "Hey we want some booze now!" they shout as they sit at a table in the corner.  "You boys better be good." Marcus shouts as they adjust their seats. One of the men, the one that had pestered Toshiro and Marcus two weeks ago looks up as he recognizes Marcus' voice. "Aw hell naw, it's you!" he says. "You know that guy?" another asks. 

"Yeah that's the guy that kicked my ass with my own belt.... wait." he stutters realizing what he said. "Did you just say he kicked your ass with your own belt?" the same guy replies as he breaks out into laughter. "The usual boys?" Iona asks as she walks up. "And it's the end of the month, time to pay your tabs." she adds as she walked off. "Hey what'd you say?" One asks.  "Watch yourselves, wouldn't want any unnecessary write ups would we?" Marcus says just loud enough for the table to hear.  "Sorry about that Toshiro, forgot they dropped by about this time every day," Marcus says apologizing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi looked down at the ground, her commander would be furious with her, there was no question about that, but she couldn't simply lie, not in this room, it would be far too difficult to get out of this situation simply like that.
> 
> ?I'm not going to lie to you, I did it because I wanted to satisfy my curiosity.? Taomi looked up at the Captain, ?You simply brushed me aside without telling me anything, you know my personality by now, I'm the type who stops at nothing to get what they want.? Taomi looked by down at the ground, ?I wanted to know why everything was being kept as a secret, and as a result I went out of my bounds, the only thing I'm grateful for is that Yuugao-taichou stepped in before Toshiro could really get involved with this."
> 
> Taomi looked back up at the Captain, all the seriousness in her eyes imaginable, ?I'm prepared to face my punishment for over stepping my boundaries, Shita-taichou."



"I will not accept this insubordination Taomi. Not from a seated officer." He drew his zanpakto. "Obey, Kaidokuho!" He shouts, His zanpakto becomes a larger oversized pen. "Now then, for your crimes, you are sentenced to house arrest for two weeks." He begins to write over Taomi's body. "Punishment will be. Pain." Shita comments. "You have 15 minutes before Punishment and Law take effect. I suggest you get home."


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ahem." The vice captain of the 7th division, Tokui Garu. "Sorry sir. But we're having a little trouble, seems the captains away and i've been stuck with accepted newbies." He looked the kid over. "We preform alot of guard duty around here." Garu cocked his fist back and punched the mans stomach, knocking him to the ground. "Wellp... good enough! Get your stuff together! Here's some keys, here's a map to the house, good luck!" He throws the items at the shinigami and quickly marches back towards his office.



Lance felt the fist hit his stomach and his knees buckled from the pain, "So this is what a vice captain is like." Muttered Lance while his knees hit the floor. Lance didnt mind the hit to the stomach though, he knew from this vice-captains fist, that this division was strong, very strong. He then jetted back up from the punch, "Thank you sir! I look forward to serving under you!"

Lance then took the keys and map that the VC had dropped and picked them up. He looked at the keys they were pretty weird, but he didnt mind. The map  was top noch though, _They didnt have anything like this back in those slums_. 

The new 7th division member left the head quarters in search of his new house, eventually, he was starting to have a hard time. "At first glance I thought this map was boss, but now I cant read any of it!" Lance then took a seat in the dirt and looked it over some more; he turned it upside down, right side up, and every other way he could think of. "Its useless, im horrible with maps..." but then a thought struck lance, he could just ask someone! "Hey, I'm new here and I cant really read my map, could you help me out?" the shinigami looked over the map for a second, "You're trying to find your house, correct?"
"Yea, why?"
"Its right over there." the shinigami then pointed at a house not 5 feet away from lance. "Thank you!" said lance with a loud voice as he jabbed they key in the hole.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Taomi nodded weakly, “I understand Shita-taichou.” With that, she stood, and took her leave. Taomi wouldn't bother doing anything else, or to be more precise she couldn't bother doing anything else, especially not with the punishment that had just been placed on her, Shita-taichou had really gone through with something intense this time, truthfully this hadn't been the first time she had broken the rules, but they were minor occurrences that happened few and far in between, this time it had been a serious offense.

“I have fifteen minutes.” Taomi sighed in utter hopelessness, “There's no way I can make it to my house in time.”

Taomi set off on the long venture to her own house anyways, if she was honestly going to be inflicted with Pain and Law, then she would do her damned best to try to avoid it, however knowing Shita-taichou, he set it up so that she would never be able to make it back to her house in time, that's the kind of man he was, he didn't let you get off of a punishment easily, especially for an offense of this magnitude. Minutes passed by like hours to Taomi, and just after making three-quarters of the way there, her body skipped to a sudden halt.

Pain inflicted Taomi's body, gripping her tightly, and knocking her to the ground so she could no longer move. To make matters worse, Law also inflicted Taomi, meaning for every second she didn't make it to the house, Pain would inflict her body worse. Tears came to Taomi's eyes, and she resorted herself to crawling towards her house, slowly and steadily, however at this rate it would take hours, not minutes before she finally reached the house.

As Taomi crawled, another pulse of pain inflicted her body, and she coughed up a little bit of blood, however she pressed onward, she couldn't stop now, she had to make it back to her house before it became too late. Another pulse of Pain, this time Taomi coughed up more blood, and her left arm tightened up, it felt like many knives had stabbed into the tendon of the muscle. Taomi continued to crawl forward, however each movement became more sluggish than the last. Another pulse of pain occurred, this time it felt like she had just been stabbed in the stomach, and Taomi found her movements continued to be slowed until they came to a complete stop. Another pulse of pain, this time Taomi felt like she had been stabbed in the chest, and she vomited up some blood instead of just coughing.

“Damn it.. to be degraded to this..” Tears came to Taomi's eyes, she couldn't handle this much pain, “I can't..” Taomi almost felt like she was about to pass out.

---------

15 minutes earlier

Toshiro smirked a little bit at the comment of the guy getting his ass kicked by his own belt, and he held up a hand as Marcus began to apologize, guzzling down the rest of his drink, Toshiro had become completely relaxed, and he had also been buzzed now.

“No it's fine, I'll take my leave actually, I really need to be getting back to my division headquarters. I have other studies to keep up on besides training.” Toshiro grinned a little bit, and hopped off the boss store.

“Thank you Marcus, and thank you Iona-chan, I'll be on my way now.” Toshiro headed out of the pub, before looking back at the Shinigami who came in, “Y'all boys be careful now.” Toshiro laughed a little bit, ignoring the raving yelling behind him

------

Present Time

As Toshiro passed by the 5th division barracks, Toshiro spotted a sight he never thought he'd see within the Seireitei grounds. Taomi laid motionless on the ground, coughing up blood every now and then, in fact it looked like she coughed up enough to make a small puddle by her mouth. Taomi's body appeared to be a wrangled mess, and Toshiro immediately ran over to her, despite his current buzz he didn't lose his balance.

“Taomi-chan! Oi, what's wrong?!” Toshiro asked, concern covering his visage.

“I.. tried.. to break.. into the library...” Taomi hacked up some more blood, “I.. was caught... my sentence.. is house arrest.. and my punishment.. is Law and Pain...”

Toshiro's eyes widened, he had heard about both of them, Law had been used on Isis in order to stop her Zanpaktou from releasing, and Pain had been used on any Shinigami who lied in their investigation proceedings. Toshiro immediately picked up on the answer, he needed to get Taomi to her house, otherwise pain would continue inflicting her.

Toshiro picked Taomi up, and swiftly started off in a sprint towards her house, after two weeks of slowly getting to know each other, Toshiro had learned where Taomi's residence was in the division headquarters. Taomi hadn't once insisted she still planned to go through with this reckless plan, but Toshiro should have spotted the signs earlier that she had.

Toshiro soon arrived at Taomi's house, and the moment he opened the door and got her inside, pain seemed to leave her body, and she slowly regained herself. Taomi sighed a little bit, gasping for breath, her body slowing getting back to normal.

“Thank you.. Toshiro-kun.. I'd be nearly dead right now if it weren't for you.” Taomi stated, giving Toshiro a hug.

“Oi.. come on now.. this is kind of embarrassing..” Toshiro blushed slightly at the hug, before returning it, and then she released him.

“You should get going, you won't get in trouble for bringing me here, but if you stick around someone will become suspicious.” Taomi stated.

Toshiro nodded a little bit, “I'll be seeing you around Taomi-chan, in.. well however long this lasts.”

“Two weeks.” Taomi stated flatly, astounding Toshiro beyond belief, however he didn't say anything in response, and simply took his leave.

“Two weeks...” Taomi muttered to herself, she didn't know if she could handle two weeks being in here with no freedom to herself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

"Not good enough!" Lucina howls as she speeds out of the way of the Cero.  "Ugh!!" Reno grimaces as she plows straight into his ribs from the left. With thud he ricochets of the sands again.  "No matter how may times you knock me down bitch, I'll get back up again." Reno growls as he claws at the air. With a rush of energy ice traces it's way from his fingertips. The air in front of the attack crackles and pops as the ice freezes the moister that was in the air. Great claws of ice sweep toward the wolf as she stood her ground firmly. "Don't make me sick Gillian." she spits. Then inhaling greatly she releases a massive howl. "Awoooooooooooo!!" the tendrils of ice shatter under the pressure of the howl as if they were made of powder instead of solid water.  "The name's Reno Draconis!" Reno shouts as he brings both hands together. Pulling on all his will crimson particles form as he charges a powerful Cero. 

 "Cero!" he roars as the sand around him quakes as the attack is fired. Displaced like water when a wave forms. "Didn't you learn your lesson the first time pup?" Lucina asks lowly as she opens her mouth. "Cero." she utters as she quickly forms her on orb of energy and fires it. Although it was small in comparison to Reno's it packed quite a punch. The attacks slammed into one another about midway between the two. They wrapped around one another and fought for dominance. Lucina's quickly wins out and consumes Reno's as it plows forward slamming into the sand right in front of him. The explosion is large and the pressure wave sends Reno flying backwards as a cascade of sand is instantly turned to a sheet of glass. "That's kind of beautiful." Lucina says disregarding Reno's safety as he plows head long into the sands of Hueco Mundo. 

"Are you dead yet?" Lucina asks as she starts to walk toward the impact crater Reno leaves in his wake.  "Fuck you." Reno spits in a muffled voice. "You would like that, but no thanks." Lucina bites back as she peers down over Reno. "Now where did that Gillian go?" she asks aloud as the crater is empty. The sand around Lucina starts to displace answering her question. "The Hell?" she barks as four arms erupt around her ensnaring her in their grip.  "SSSssss." Reno flicks with his tongue as those arms turn to the coils of a giant snake. With another hiss Reno constricts down on the wolf's body and lifts her into the air. "Not bad." Lucina grunts. "But you forgot what my ability is." she says with a sly smile. "Oh wait, I never shown you." she barks with a venomous bite. -Fzzzzzzzzzzt!!- with a burst of power Lucina's fur went from black to an electrified blue as yellow tufts of fur sprout up on her body. 


"Wolf Storm!" she howls as a thunderstorm of electricity shot off around Reno. He roars in pain as the lightning consumed and coursed through the entirety of his being. His coils loosen as he falls to the sands in an electrified clumps. -bzzt, bzzt- small crackles of electricity arcs from his body as Lucina drops unharmed to the ground. "I am one of six elemental wolves." She snaps as she claws at Reno's face. -pft- The scales collapse in on themselves on impact. "What now, that wasn't enough to kill him she growls. "Oh hell no." she spits as she realizes that part of what was the snake's body was still under the sands.  "Claws of the hound!" Reno growls as he bears down on her from the sky.

*-CrAsH!-* Giant pillars of ice form from the ground as Reno slams into the ground full force on Lucina. They twist and intertwine as they reach for the sky as Reno plows deeper into the sand. Finally reaching the point he couldn't burrow any further he leaps back up and lands on the ice skyscraper with a perpetual smile spread across his lips.  "I don't care if your one of a dozen or one of a kind, you will not underestimate me!" Reno spits as he slaps the ice structure thinking he had just won against her for the first time. "Nice use of the snake's natural ability to shed it's skin to create a diversion Gillian." Lucina says in an almost impressed tone. Reno's eyes narrow as he turns around. "But it'll take more then that to hit me." She adds as she walks around him brushing him in the face with her tail. "But your progress is improving, the General will be pleased." she adds as she turns to face him again.  "I will beat you Lucina." Reno growls as he shifts from from the hound shape he was in back to the werewolf form he favored. "Talk is cheap Gillian." she replies with a cynical bite. 

 "Well allow my actions reinforce what I speak." Reno replies as he starts to charge in. -DaBoooooom!- the ice pillars are shattered as another interrupts the two's spar. "So much power, I must add you two to me." a voice echoes from the crater that was left. As the debris clears Lucina is a safe distance away from the impact zone but Reno is nowhere to be seen. "Gillian, where are you?" she barks. To the left of the crater a blue energy can be seen. As the dust clears the energy seems to look like Reno, just a lot larger and transparent.  "Keishuiki.." Reno utters as a stream of steam exits his mouth. Pulling back the shield that had protected him shatters as he moved away.  "I can't believe you were actually worried about me." he says with a smug grin as he lands next to Lucina. "I wasn't worried about you Gillian, I was worried about myself. He would kill me if you died." she snaps back.  "Yeah, yeah." Reno retorts.

"I will eat you two and grow much stronger." the voice says again as a large bear appeared out of the plum of sand.  "So what now?" Reno asks. "It's just another Adjuchas. You take care of it." Lucina replied.  "You can't be serious, your not helping me?" Reno says kind of surprised. "Where is the cockiness now? Your the one that needs to gain power, not me Gillian." Lucina replies back as she takes a seat. "Don't worry. I won't let you die." she assures him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira was at home practicing the piano, she normally played the piano when stressed. She was also working on practicing with her power too. She had lit a candle which she would keep lighting on and off like a light switch. It didn't seem like much, though it did help.
> 
> She was thinking about the phone conversation she had with Hiroyuki, Hiroyuki had mentioned how she was able to move an alarm clock with her mind and how she might be going crazy. Mira gave it some thought, that would explain why Hiroyuki was able to survive the attack. Mira was now thinking of how to explain it to Hiroyuki about how she's not going crazy but, has gained a special ability; without making herself seem like a loony.
> 
> She stopped playing. She felt someone coming towards her. After a moment she could make the presense out as Ryan. She wondered what he needed. She looked over at the candle as she made it go out by itself. She got up, if he was coming over she might as well make some tea for the two of them.



By the time Ryan had arrived outside of Mira's home, she'd already opened the door, and was inviting him in. He smiled and nodded. The two settled down for tea.

"You've been well, I can see," he commented, watching the candles around flicker on and off. "Your Reiatsu is a lot stronger than before."

He reached out a hand, his own crackling about. 'Light' Reiatsu interacted with the flame of a nearby candle, and it flickered a little. Mira raised an eyebrow which caused it to tower.

"Hahahahaha," Ryan laughed, leaning back, "Well beyond me." He paused for a bit, before withdrawing the note Liana left him.

"Mira, do you recognise any of these symbols? Does any of this look like a code you might know? I need to find someone who can read it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Aside from once or twice early on in her Academy years, Isis had never been one for drinking. Even out in Rukongai, she'd abstained. She'd always just felt that it was not her style. So the night she spent with Alyssa, Keith (Alyssa's third division boyfriend), Zaishi and a few others, was one of hell of an eyeopener.

Of course, none of it she could remember the next morning. In honesty she was having trouble opening her eyes at all, instead deciding to moan about the light. Despite the window blinds being down and no lights on.

"Oh man," Alyssa managed to hang herself off a lamppost, barely standing, "How much did the Vice-Captain put into us?"

"Never again," Isis muttered, voice muffled by the cushion she'd sunk her head into. "Never again."

*So I was thinking about taking up drums. Would you like to listen to my work so far?*

_I will END you. I will go inside my soul to the very depth, find you and STRANGLE YOU WITH YOUR OWN INTESTINES. Got that?_

Kingdom of Nightmares must have been in a giving mood, his laughter at Isis's threat was muffled enough to prevent her head splitting in two.

"We're still alive though," Alyssa lost her battle against gravity and slumped over the couch Isis was lying in. "I think that means we're immune to poison now."

"No talk just sleep," Isis turned over and drifted out again. Even the faint memories of what her Zanpakutō had shown her of Zaishi's fears had been wiped away.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 16, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> By the time Ryan had arrived outside of Mira's home, she'd already opened the door, and was inviting him in. He smiled and nodded. The two settled down for tea.
> 
> "You've been well, I can see," he commented, watching the candles around flicker on and off. "Your Reiatsu is a lot stronger than before."
> 
> ...



Mira looked at the note. Obviouslly Ryan was right it was written in code. She examined it for a few minutes, it looked like something she's seen before but, at the same time it looked like something she never saw before. Mira looked up at Ryan.

"Ryan, just out of curiosity, what am I exactly looking at here?" Mira asked. Maybe if she had a better understanding of what is was she'd be able to figure it out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi?*

A tall black man, clad in his shinigami robes, walked through the streets. He was quite the sight, with pierced ears, tattoos, purple hair, and golden eyes. Not to mention the huge zanpakuto he was carrying with him. It looked like it weighted a lot, but it rested comfortably on his shoulder. He got a few looks from shinigami.  You could tell a lot about a person from their zanpakuto. Everyone there was probably thinking the same thing. _Who the fuck is this guy? _ 

To answer your question, he was Satake, Naomichi. The man who didn?t believe in the afterlife, despite the fact that he himself was dead. How a man like that graduated from the Academy?. would never be known. Naomichi merely ignored the looks. He was used to it. He had gotten that look from people all the time here. When they thought he was crazy and off his rocker. Maybe he was crazy. It wasn?t up for Satake to even decide. So pushing back all these thoughts, he marched up to the seventh division headquarters where he hoped to find a division that would accept him. He had been turned down quite a few times, which sort of offended him. 

Naomichi stepped into the building, and put his giant zanpakuto in its equally large sword sheath. They go hand to hand. Slamming his fists together and gritting his white teeth, *?I?M HERE~? *he called out, startling a few shinigami who were working on papers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira looked at the note. Obviouslly Ryan was right it was written in code. She examined it for a few minutes, it looked like something she's seen before but, at the same time it looked like something she never saw before. Mira looked up at Ryan.
> 
> "Ryan, just out of curiosity, what am I exactly looking at here?" Mira asked. Maybe if she had a better understanding of what is was she'd be able to figure it out.



"A Shinigami left it with me, the night of the explosion." Ryan winced for a moment, remembering the fires, the smell of bodies. He'd been on an adrenaline high for a long time after that night, but when it finally burned out, he'd suffered heavy shock.

It took a good two days for Hogo to fix him up. He was lucky his master had found him so quickly.

"She was the one who saved me from a Hollow, and the first Shinigami I met. I know there's something important to this, but I can't figure it out. And Toshiro's left, so's Akuma. No one I can ask. So I'm trying to find someone who might just know how to figure this out."

He sighed, rubbing his head. "It's stressful. But I guess it keeps my mind occupied."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus stood as Toshiro left, he too had to get back to his job, taking a cozy hour and a half break was something he hadn't planned on doing, but it seemed to have relaxed Toshiro, so in the end it was worth it. Tightening his belt Marcus stands and starts to head toward the door. "Hey you, Mr. I Kicked Ass with a Belt!" one of the Eleventh Division members shout as he tries to leave. Marcus stopped with a rather annoyed look about his features.  "Who me?" Marcus points at himself innocently as he turns to the small group of three. "Yeah you why don't you sit and have a friendly drink with us?" the man says as he stands.  "Sorry fellas, but I really have to go." Marcus says with a bow as he tries to turn and walk out. -bump- The Eleventh Division member closest to the door intercepts Marcus as he tries to leave. "We insist. Just a friendly drink." the man says as he holds his arms out. 

 "Alright, you win. I'll have a seat." Marcus says thinking that this is going to go south quickly. "Alright, you first." the man says as he motions toward the table.  "Alright, don't get your panties in a wad, I'm sitting." Marcus says as he takes a seat. "You know, I'm in such a good mood I'll overlook that snide comment." the apparent Ringleader says as the two standing Eleventh Division members sits as well. "You know why I'm so happy?" he asks Marcus as he places his left arm on the table as he leans in.  "No, why don't you enlighten me." Marcus replies as he leans back to get away from the guys bad breath.  "You know, if you bottle that stuff, you'd make a killing on repellent." Marcus adds as he pinches his nose. The ringleader cocks an eyebrow as he breaths in a hand and smells it.

"Anyway..." he says as he shakes his head. "The reason I'm so happy is because I know who you are, and what you mean to this little establishment." the man says as he leans back in.  "And this means what to me?" Marcus asks as he returns the cocked eyebrow. "Simple, I want you to make out tabs go away. See we owe a lot of money because we drink a lot." the man says as he drops a hand to his Zanpaktou. "And I'd hate to see you get hurt over something mundane as debt." the guy says as his friends too drop a hand to their Zanpaktou.  "I wonder what your Captain, the Kenpachi, would think of her men being jailed over threatening a member of the Third Division." Marcus says as he opens his Shihakushō. The Third Division emblem sown into the cloth might as well been a police badge. 

The ringleader's left eye twitches as he sees the Third's emblem. "Damn I forgot he was a member of the Third." the man whose ass was kicked by his own belt blurts out. The ringleader taps his fingers across the table as he leans back into his chair, "That changes little. A break from the Division is alright." the man says trying to bluff Marcus.  "Alright, lets settle this with a little game then." Marcus says as he props both elbows on the table.  "Lets have a drinking contest." Marcus says with a grin. "What's the game blue eyes?" the ring leader asks.  "Simple, you and me, one on one. You get two shots of your favorite beverage and I get two mugs. Whomever drinks theirs first wins." Marcus says.

"So, let me get this straight. If I beat you in this one contest you'll make our debts go away?" the man asks as he elbows his friend to his left.  "Yes, but their will be ground rules for the contest." Marcus answers back as he motions for Iona to come over.  "And if I win, you pay your tabs in full and leave. Agreed?" Marcus asks as she walked over. "Yeah, yeah. Now what are these ground rules you spoke of." the guy asks.  "Alright. Here they are. 1: Since I'm drinking out of larger cups, I get to drink my first mug before you drink your first shot. 2: You cannot hold both shot glasses at the same time as I cannot hold both mugs at the same time. 3: We both must completely put our first glass down before we go to the second. 4: You can start drinking your first shot after I start to put my empty mug down. 5: You nor your friends can shake or move the table. Nor can you or they touch my mugs as I cannot move or shake the table nor touch your shot glasses. 6: First to finish wins. Simple. No?" Marcus says as Iona takes the two's order. "Agreed." the man says as he give a heads up smile to his friends. 

Marcus only grins as Iona brings his Honey Mead and the man's bourbon over. She only grins as she sets the trey down. She has seen Marcus make this deal out in the Rukongai. It was going to get interesting.  "Cheers." Marcus says as he picks his first mug up. Then holding his head back he starts to knock back the first drink. The Ringleader smiles as he watches, if Marcus was this slow drinking the second mug he'd have his two shots finished before Marcus even got two drinks down. As the mug left Marcus' mouth the man picks his first shot glass up. Placing the glass to his lips he shoots his head back knocking the first drink back. -clank- Then quickly slamming the glass back to the table he reaches for his second shot as he swallowed the first. But he stops short. Marcus had flipped his first mug over and sat it down over the man's second shot glass. 

"What the hell is this?" the man growls as he looks at the mug in disbelief.  "A plan coming together." Marcus says as he holds his second mug out saluting the man before taking a drink from it. "This isn't fair, move your mug now." the man growls as he looks up to Marcus.  "Fair? Who said anything about this contest being fair? What I did isn't against the rules." Marcus says as he takes another drink off his Honey Mead. "You had this planned all along didn't you?" the man growls angrily as he sat back hard as Marcus finished his mead off setting the mug on the table upside down.  "And if I did?" he asks plainly. "You sneaky bastard." one of the others say.  "Now are you going to hold up your end of the bargain. Or am I going to have to haul you in on disturbance of peace and have your tabs deducted from your pay?" Marcus asks as he reaches for a report slip. "Now now friend, no need for that." the ringleader says nervously as he holds both hands up in a defensive manner.

-10 Minutes Later-

"A full month's pay gone!" the three gripe as they leave the bar. "Thanks Uncle Marcus!" Iona says as the three leave. "I didn't think they'd ever pay their tab." she says as she hugs him.  "Think nothing of it." Marcus says as he hugs her back.  "Now I have to get back to work, don't be afraid to give the Third a ring if those three come back and try to cause trouble." Marcus says as he too walks out the door. "Have a good night on your beat Uncle!" she calls as he vanishes out the door.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Satake, Naomichi?*
> 
> A tall black man, clad in his shinigami robes, walked through the streets. He was quite the sight, with pierced ears, tattoos, purple hair, and golden eyes. Not to mention the huge zanpakuto he was carrying with him. It looked like it weighted a lot, but it rested comfortably on his shoulder. He got a few looks from shinigami.  You could tell a lot about a person from their zanpakuto. Everyone there was probably thinking the same thing. _Who the fuck is this guy? _
> 
> ...



"Please keep it quiet while the captain is away." Tokui Garu, Vice Captain of the Seventh Division. "Uhh... let's see here." He rubbed the back of his head. "This is the seventh division, We're in charge of guarding and supporting the other divisions. As well as special areas around soul society... so, uhh.." He rubbed the back of his head then slammed his fist into Naomichi's stomach, causing him to crash into the ground. "Yeah, ok, good enough..." He tossed a map and some keys at him. "That's to your house, so hurry up and go! I've got too much paper work to deal with." He sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Soul Society – 6th division barracks

Toshiro took another drink out of the sakazuki he had been drinking out of, he didn't exactly remember where he had gotten this jug of sake from, however that didn't really matter to him at this point. Normally, Toshiro wouldn't be drinking right now, however he had to clear his mind of the scene that played out before him, seeing Taomi in such a state due to the 5th division Captain kind of worried him a little, imagining how that could have been him lying on the ground back there because he tried to break into the library.

“Tch, stupid idiot, why did she think I gave up on this subject anyway.” Toshiro moved the sakazuki in a swirl like motion, causing the sake inside of it to swirl around a little bit, “Seriously, going and attempting to break into the library like that, didn't she realize there would be a trap involved after it had been broken into the first time?”

Toshiro sighed a little, he had come back to study, however he inadvertently found himself on a drinking spree to relax his nerves because he couldn't focus.

Toshiro looked down at the sakazuki, “That could have been me back there if I had chosen to continue pursuing information on Akushou.” Toshiro took another drink out of the wide and flat cup.

“Why the hell did I start doing this anyway?” Toshiro laughed at himself, “This drinking isn't my style at all, I'm going to end up with one hell of a hangover in the morning.”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi?*

Naomichi tried to take the punch like a man, but this guy was stronger then he looked. His rank of vice-captain represented that. While Naomichi still struggled to understand how things worked in this world, he understood it was mostly like one of those old Samurai movies had seen. Naomichi managed to stand and nod somewhat uneasily at the man. He muttered something and walked away from him, catching the keys with his left hand and map with his right. He exited the building, quick as he entered. There was a sigh of relief from a lot of the Shinigami there. 

Naomichi shrugged and began to read the map. ?*hmm~ this way I guess.? *He went left, while the map told him right. He went north when the map told him south. He finally ended up in some type of forest. *?uh~ I think I went the wrong way?? *So this time, he actually read the map. Now he was in an area different from a forest. There was a decent-sized house, sitting there for him. Naomichi saw that his house was part of an apartment-like block. *?must be my fellow squad seveners?? *He played with the keys and opened the door to his new place.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

6th division-

"Yo~" A man waves at Toshiro as he sits on the steps. "You look pretty down there, drinkin sake by yourself. You know, Sake's not a drink you should drink alone." He comments. "It's always better to drink Sake with a friend! The taste just becomes so much better!" The man smiled at him, He has curly blond hair that comes down to his shoulders with red beards at his right temple coming down to his chin. His zanpakto is on his right side, indicating the man is left handed. "Names Kane Azaki! I live across the street! Haven't been round much though! What's up?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> 6th division-
> 
> "Yo~" A man waves at Toshiro as he sits on the steps. "You look pretty down there, drinkin sake by yourself. You know, Sake's not a drink you should drink alone." He comments. "It's always better to drink Sake with a friend! The taste just becomes so much better!" The man smiled at him, He has curly blond hair that comes down to his shoulders with red beards at his right temple coming down to his chin. His zanpakto is on his right side, indicating the man is left handed. "Names Kane Azaki! I live across the street! Haven't been round much though! What's up?"



Toshiro looked up to see the man in front of him, and looked down at the Sakazaki again, ?Well, I don't have a second one of these in my house, but if you happen to have another one, feel free to be my guest, Azaki-san.? Toshiro smirked, pouring himself another cup full after having finished off the first one, ?I'd be more than glad to share this with someone else.?  

Toshiro took a small swig from the sakazaki, then responded to Azaki's question. ?Not much, I was just thinking about a friend is all, they did some really stupid crap, so now they're on house arrest for two weeks.? Toshiro frowned a little bit, ?At least Shita-taichou had the courtesy to allow her visitors, I couldn't imagine someone being cooped up in their house for two weeks with no company allowed.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro looked up to see the man in front of him, and looked down at the Sakazaki again, ?Well, I don't have a second one of these in my house, but if you happen to have another one, feel free to be my guest, Azaki-san.? Toshiro smirked, pouring himself another cup full after having finished off the first one, ?I'd be more than glad to share this with someone else.?
> 
> Toshiro took a small swig from the sakazaki, then responded to Azaki's question. ?Not much, I was just thinking about a friend is all, they did some really stupid crap, so now they're on house arrest for two weeks.? Toshiro frowned a little bit, ?At least Shita-taichou had the courtesy to allow her visitors, I couldn't imagine someone being cooped up in their house for two weeks with no company allowed.?



Azaki took a seat next to Toshiro on the steps. "Ah! That's rough!" He comments and looks up at the sky. "But you know, It's a beautiful day out and when all is said and done, The world keeps on turning. Day becomes night, Night becomes day, the sins of the past are put away! My dad used to tell me that all the time!" He laughs. "I guess, It's something like... don't dwell on the past,  because tomorrow is a new day!" He smiled at Toshiro. "Even if your friend messed up and as to go through house arrest. By the time it's over, they'll have a fresh start ne?" He smiled again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki took a seat next to Toshiro on the steps. "Ah! That's rough!" He comments and looks up at the sky. "But you know, It's a beautiful day out and when all is said and done, The world keeps on turning. Day becomes night, Night becomes day, the sins of the past are put away! My dad used to tell me that all the time!" He laughs. "I guess, It's something like... don't dwell on the past,  because tomorrow is a new day!" He smiled at Toshiro. "Even if your friend messed up and as to go through house arrest. By the time it's over, they'll have a fresh start ne?" He smiled again.



Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?I suppose that's true, there's always tomorrow to look forward to.? Toshiro took another drink out of Sakazaki before setting it back down, ?You're right though, today is a  beautiful day out, it's such a shame some people just can't learn to appreciate days like today.? Toshiro smiled a little, remembering the time he spent with Kihone earlier with their lunch, before Ten had come to inform him that Yuugao-taichou had decided Toshiro could stop training earlier than usual today, due to the fact that he had been working hard to improve himself in the last two weeks.

?I'm just glad I actually got to finish training earlier today.? Toshiro smiled, ?It's not everyday you get to simple conversation with another person.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?I suppose that's true, there's always tomorrow to look forward to.? Toshiro took another drink out of Sakazaki before setting it back down, ?You're right though, today is a  beautiful day out, it's such a shame some people just can't learn to appreciate days like today.? Toshiro smiled a little, remembering the time he spent with Kihone earlier with their lunch, before Ten had come to inform him that Yuugao-taichou had decided Toshiro could stop training earlier than usual today, due to the fact that he had been working hard to improve himself in the last two weeks.
> 
> ?I'm just glad I actually got to finish training earlier today.? Toshiro smiled, ?It's not everyday you get to simple conversation with another person.?



Azaki just smiled. "Life's kinda funny that way i guess." he looked back up at the sky. "But, if ya try hard enough. You can spend all day meeting new and interesting people you know? I like to spend my time talking to everyone in the division!" He chuckled. "Some guys are really hard headed, like Sakoda-san! He's this unseated guy, but he talks real big! He's also kinda built like a brick house!" Azaki did his best to imitate a very muscled man. "He's always pushin the Vice captain round too." He smiled again. "But, He's got this cat he's been feedin for weeks now! poor little thing, looks sickley, but Sakoda-san is always carin for it. tryin to nurse it back to health!" 

Azaki blinked. "Uh... I forgot my point! Hahahaha!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki just smiled. "Life's kinda funny that way i guess." he looked back up at the sky. "But, if ya try hard enough. You can spend all day meeting new and interesting people you know? I like to spend my time talking to everyone in the division!" He chuckled. "Some guys are really hard headed, like Sakoda-san! He's this unseated guy, but he talks real big! He's also kinda built like a brick house!" Azaki did his best to imitate a very muscled man. "He's always pushin the Vice captain round too." He smiled again. "But, He's got this cat he's been feedin for weeks now! poor little thing, looks sickley, but Sakoda-san is always carin for it. tryin to nurse it back to health!"
> 
> Azaki blinked. "Uh... I forgot my point! Hahahaha!"



Toshiro laughed loudly before finally calming down, “I remember the only time I ever talked to Shiro Fukutaichou, it was the day I arrived here to announce I planned to join the division.” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “Poor guy, he was scared out of his wits just by my voice, I was saddened to hear he can't catch a break.” Toshiro shook his head a little bit, “I'd love to sit around, and just have a quiet conversation with him one day, but I hear he's spooked so easily because he's afraid to fight.”

Toshiro grinned a little bit, “Somethin' about his power, or so I hear people say around the division anyways.” Toshiro took a rather large drink this time, leaving around half the sakazaki left, before sitting it back down, and he chuckled to himself slightly, “After that I met Fanshii Pantsu, that guy has the biggest mask I've ever seen, I will never be able to understand him.” Toshiro grinned a little bit, “I never got the chance to thank him for teaching me what it means to be a Shinigami, even if he did almost kill me in the process.”

Toshiro sighed a little, “I hear his training is extremely rough though, so rough that Ten-san takes it upon herself to train anyone of lower rank than her position, because she doesn't want them to go through his kinda training.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro laughed loudly before finally calming down, ?I remember the only time I ever talked to Shiro Fukutaichou, it was the day I arrived here to announce I planned to join the division.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?Poor guy, he was scared out of his wits just by my voice, I was saddened to hear he can't catch a break.? Toshiro shook his head a little bit, ?I'd love to sit around, and just have a quiet conversation with him one day, but I hear he's spooked so easily because he's afraid to fight.?
> 
> Toshiro grinned a little bit, ?Somethin' about his power, or so I hear people say around the division anyways.? Toshiro took a rather large drink this time, leaving around half the sakazaki left, before sitting it back down, and he chuckled to himself slightly, ?After that I met Fanshii Pantsu, that guy has the biggest mask I've ever seen, I will never be able to understand him.? Toshiro grinned a little bit, ?I never got the chance to thank him for teaching me what it means to be a Shinigami, even if he did almost kill me in the process.?
> 
> Toshiro sighed a little, ?I hear his training is extremely rough though, so rough that Ten-san takes it upon herself to train anyone of lower rank than her position, because she doesn't want them to go through his kinda training.?



"Ahhh, Hahaha." Azaki chuckled. "I've only met Fanshii once or twice! He was pretty funny!" He smiled. "But, I haven't heard much of his training." He rubbed his chin. "And ten-san? Ah, the 15th seat! I never gotta train with her." He sighed. "Though, i trained a little with captain-san... if training is drinking!" He chuckled and smiled at Toshiro. "Ah, this has been fun! I haven't had a good time like this in a little while! But I should get going! i promised to meet someone!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ahhh, Hahaha." Azaki chuckled. "I've only met Fanshii once or twice! He was pretty funny!" He smiled. "But, I haven't heard much of his training." He rubbed his chin. "And ten-san? Ah, the 15th seat! I never gotta train with her." He sighed. "Though, i trained a little with captain-san... if training is drinking!" He chuckled and smiled at Toshiro. "Ah, this has been fun! I haven't had a good time like this in a little while! But I should get going! i promised to meet someone!"



Toshiro nodded at Azaki, ?It has been fun, Azaki-san, but a meeting is a meeting, and it's rude to keep one's company waiting.? Toshiro took another drink out of his Sakazaki, ?I should be studying right now, but I needed to clear my mind up.? Toshiro smirked at Azaki, ?Thanks for the conversation, it helped me to relax.? Toshiro then took the last remaining drink out of the Sakazaki, and held up the jug, realizing that the Jug seemed to be very light, and he sighed a little, ?It would seem this jug is empty.? Toshiro laughed a little, ?Ahhh, I'm actually concerned about this for some reason.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

Azaki waved to Toshiro as he headed out. "Ah~ now that i think about it." He wondered for a second. "Toshiro-san is friends with Akuma.." He rubbed his chin. "Hmm..." He pondered for a second. "Ah, Oh well!" Azaki laughed and made his way to the fifth division, he didn't think the barracks would be so large or so hard to find a house...  but it was hard indeed. "Hello~ Anyone home~" He knocked on one of the doors. "Hello~ Taomi-San~ does Toami~San~ Live here~" He knocked a little louder this time. "Hello~~~ Taomi~~~ San~~~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki waved to Toshiro as he headed out. "Ah~ now that i think about it." He wondered for a second. "Toshiro-san is friends with Akuma.." He rubbed his chin. "Hmm..." He pondered for a second. "Ah, Oh well!" Azaki laughed and made his way to the fifth division, he didn't think the barracks would be so large or so hard to find a house...  but it was hard indeed. "Hello~ Anyone home~" He knocked on one of the doors. "Hello~ Taomi-San~ does Toami~San~ Live here~" He knocked a little louder this time. "Hello~~~ Taomi~~~ San~~~"



?Someone's at the door? Doesn't sound like Toshiro-kun though.? Taomi blinked a little bit, and slowly got off her bed, then made her way over to the door. Taomi unlocked the door with a click sound, ?You can come in now, I apologize for not opening it for you, but I'm currently unable to do so.? Taomi shuddered a little bit, Shita-taichou had placed Law so heavily on her, that even if she tried to open the door for other people, Pain inflicted her body, so she decided to simply keep it locked, and unlock the door whenever she felt it okay for someone to come in.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Someone's at the door? Doesn't sound like Toshiro-kun though.? Taomi blinked a little bit, and slowly got off her bed, then made her way over to the door. Taomi unlocked the door with a click sound, ?You can come in now, I apologize for not opening it for you, but I'm currently unable to do so.? Taomi shuddered a little bit, Shita-taichou had placed Law so heavily on her, that even if she tried to open the door for other people, Pain inflicted her body, so she decided to simply keep it locked, and unlock the door whenever she felt it okay for someone to come in.



Azaki was amazed when the door opened and smiled a little, pushing it in. "Hello~" He waved as he entered the door. "Hello~ Taomi-San~" He smiled. "I promised someone~ I'd come to talk~ To you~" He called stepping into the doorway. "I hope you don't mind, My name is Kane Azaki!" He looked around. "Hoo~ This place seems a little scary." He rubbed his chin.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki was amazed when the door opened and smiled a little, pushing it in. "Hello~" He waved as he entered the door. "Hello~ Taomi-San~" He smiled. "I promised someone~ I'd come to talk~ To you~" He called stepping into the doorway. "I hope you don't mind, My name is Kane Azaki!" He looked around. "Hoo~ This place seems a little scary." He rubbed his chin.



Taomi narrowed her eyes slightly, “Promised someone you'd come talk to me?” Taomi turned to face Azaki, “Would you have perhaps made that promise to Toshiro-kun?” Taomi asked, “Or perhaps maybe it was to Yuugao-taichou? Which one is it Azaki-san?”  

She could tell by the way he carried himself that he was from the 6th division barracks, so the only two people she knew of that he could have made that promise to was either Toshiro or Yuugao-taichou, and depending on who it was, this situation could turn into a good time, or it could get a whole lot worse for her, at any rate Taomi had grown rather uncomfortable by Azaki's tone of voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi narrowed her eyes slightly, ?Promised someone you'd come talk to me?? Taomi turned to face Azaki, ?Would you have perhaps made that promise to Toshiro-kun?? Taomi asked, ?Or perhaps maybe it was to Yuugao-taichou? Which one is it Azaki-san??
> 
> She could tell by the way he carried himself that he was from the 6th division barracks, so the only two people she knew of that he could have made that promise to was either Toshiro or Yuugao-taichou, and depending on who it was, this situation could turn into a good time, or it could get a whole lot worse for her, at any rate Taomi had grown rather uncomfortable by Azaki's tone of voice.



"Oh! No one like that!" He smiled, "Forgive me if my tone was off though, I tend to do that when i meed a girl!" He bowed. "It's not someone you've known really well i'd guess! But he was concerned with your arrest!" He took a seat in one of the open chairs. "Ah, this is comfy!" He looked around. "You sure do have a nice house though, if a bit creepy!" He yawned a bit. "I could almost fall a sleep here."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh! No one like that!" He smiled, "Forgive me if my tone was off though, I tend to do that when i meed a girl!" He bowed. "It's not someone you've known really well i'd guess! But he was concerned with your arrest!" He took a seat in one of the open chairs. "Ah, this is comfy!" He looked around. "You sure do have a nice house though, if a bit creepy!" He yawned a bit. "I could almost fall a sleep here."



Taomi sighed with relief, it was good to know Toshiro at the very least planned on visiting her, she hadn't made many other friends in the division, ?Forgive me for my tone earlier, I don't talk to very many people around here.? Taomi occupied the other vacant chair, ?So, if it was neither of them, then what exactly brings you to my doorstep, Azaki-san?? Taomi had become inquisitive, she was curious to know why he promised someone she didn't know in Soul Society that he'd come talk to her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi sighed with relief, it was good to know Toshiro at the very least planned on visiting her, she hadn't made many other friends in the division, ?Forgive me for my tone earlier, I don't talk to very many people around here.? Taomi occupied the other vacant chair, ?So, if it was neither of them, then what exactly brings you to my doorstep, Azaki-san?? Taomi had become inquisitive, she was curious to know why he promised someone she didn't know in Soul Society that he'd come talk to her.



"Oh, nothin much!" He snickered. "It's just someone i promised to help!" He took his zanpakto from his side and placed it on the arm of the chair. "Sorry, it's just this was stickin into my side." The blade was about the size of a wakizashi, not very large. "I'm just a helpful person ya' know! Always trying to do my best! So, i was wonderin, if there was i dunno, somethin ya needed help with." He smiled at her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh, nothin much!" He snickered. "It's just someone i promised to help!" He took his zanpakto from his side and placed it on the arm of the chair. "Sorry, it's just this was stickin into my side." The blade was about the size of a wakizashi, not very large. "I'm just a helpful person ya' know! Always trying to do my best! So, i was wonderin, if there was i dunno, somethin ya needed help with." He smiled at her.



Taomi blinked a little bit, something she might need help with? Taomi could think of a million and one things she needed help with right now, one of them which involved getting her out of these bindings, however there's no way Azaki could do something like that, his power appeared to be at most that of a 20th seated officer, below her rank by far and well below that of a Captain's rank.

Taomi smiled a little bit, ?Thanks for the offer, but what I need help with, is something most people shouldn't get themselves involved in.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi blinked a little bit, something she might need help with? Taomi could think of a million and one things she needed help with right now, one of them which involved getting her out of these bindings, however there's no way Azaki could do something like that, his power appeared to be at most that of a 20th seated officer, below her rank by far and well below that of a Captain's rank.
> 
> Taomi smiled a little bit, ?Thanks for the offer, but what I need help with, is something most people shouldn't get themselves involved in.?



"Eeeh? But i've helped lots of people! I even helped vice-captain san with his fear of mice!" He smiled a little bit. "Ah well.. It wasn't mice...... large things... terrifying... understandable fear..." He let out a sigh. "So i think i can handle it!" He chuckled. "I like to help! I guess it comes from my dad though! He always helped everyone..." He looked a little sad. "Ah, never mind, I've been talking too much! You can tell me whatever! if i can't help i can't help!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Eeeh? But i've helped lots of people! I even helped vice-captain san with his fear of mice!" He smiled a little bit. "Ah well.. It wasn't mice...... large things... terrifying... understandable fear..." He let out a sigh. "So i think i can handle it!" He chuckled. "I like to help! I guess it comes from my dad though! He always helped everyone..." He looked a little sad. "Ah, never mind, I've been talking too much! You can tell me whatever! if i can't help i can't help!"



Taomi nodded a little bit, ?I see, this is a bit more... shall we say serious than those incidents.? Taomi sweatdropped a little bit, Azaki sure seemed to be an easygoing guy, ?Fine, I suppose I'll tell you what I want, although whether or not you can help me is a different story.? Taomi sighed a little bit.

?The truth is, I'm stuck in here because I tried to obtain information on Akushou.? Taomi shook her head slightly, ?I didn't think Fumetsu-taichou would be guarding the library archives, so I just blindly charged right in.? Taomi looked back up at Azaki, ?Truthfully I wanted to know the secret between Akushou and the Reapers, and after I learned that I would have been done with the library altogether.? Taomi frowned, ?Of course, the Captain Commander has redirected all information of Akushou to himself, so there's no way anyone could get it even if they go in.?

Taomi laughed nervously, ?I probably shouldn't be saying this, but the only way you could really help me is by satisfying my curiosity.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi nodded a little bit, ?I see, this is a bit more... shall we say serious than those incidents.? Taomi sweatdropped a little bit, Azaki sure seemed to be an easygoing guy, ?Fine, I suppose I'll tell you what I want, although whether or not you can help me is a different story.? Taomi sighed a little bit.
> 
> ?The truth is, I'm stuck in here because I tried to obtain information on Akushou.? Taomi shook her head slightly, ?I didn't think Fumetsu-taichou would be guarding the library archives, so I just blindly charged right in.? Taomi looked back up at Azaki, ?Truthfully I wanted to know the secret between Akushou and the Reapers, and after I learned that I would have been done with the library altogether.? Taomi frowned, ?Of course, the Captain Commander has redirected all information of Akushou to himself, so there's no way anyone could get it even if they go in.?
> 
> Taomi laughed nervously, ?I probably shouldn't be saying this, but the only way you could really help me is by satisfying my curiosity.?



Azaki blinked a little bit. "Ah, So that's all is it?" He smiled. "Really, That's not much of a problem at all! See, I was a kid when it happened! But, I still my section was affected most by the event... Akushou. It was pretty scary, most people don't remember it cause it was so long ago! but i have a good memory!" He chuckled. "Uhmm... Let's see... There was that law about not talking about it though... Hmm..." He rubbed his chin. "Ah, But it was certainly interesting! From what I remember, i think he started the rebellion!

Ah... what else..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhh... Do you remember the merging event? Where the human world became visible above seireitei?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki blinked a little bit. "Ah, So that's all is it?" He smiled. "Really, That's not much of a problem at all! See, I was a kid when it happened! But, I still my section was affected most by the event... Akushou. It was pretty scary, most people don't remember it cause it was so long ago! but i have a good memory!" He chuckled. "Uhmm... Let's see... There was that law about not talking about it though... Hmm..." He rubbed his chin. "Ah, But it was certainly interesting! From what I remember, i think he started the rebellion!
> 
> Ah... what else..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhh... Do you remember the merging event? Where the human world became visible above seireitei?"



Taomi blinked a little bit, all of this seemed to be so clear to her now, she should have known this from the start, Akushou started a rebellion which led to the creation of the Reapers, and then he tried to merge the Human World with Seireitei in order to destroy both of them, and the Captain Commander had sealed him away because of that incident. The whole situation seemed to now be falling into place, could it be that the Reapers planned to unseal Akushou in order to complete the process? Taomi believed that had to be their only reason for doing this.

?Yes, I vaguely remember the merging incident.? Taomi nodded a little, ?In fact, I'm quite sure most Shinigami would vaguely remember that day.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi blinked a little bit, all of this seemed to be so clear to her now, she should have known this from the start, Akushou started a rebellion which led to the creation of the Reapers, and then he tried to merge the Human World with Seireitei in order to destroy both of them, and the Captain Commander had sealed him away because of that incident. The whole situation seemed to now be falling into place, could it be that the Reapers planned to unseal Akushou in order to complete the process? Taomi believed that had to be their only reason for doing this.
> 
> ?Yes, I vaguely remember the merging incident.? Taomi nodded a little, ?In fact, I'm quite sure most Shinigami would vaguely remember that day.?



"Ah~ Well from what i heard, It was Akushou who preformed that! He had some sort of scary ability to merge things! Uhh... let's see... I think he started the war... to uhh... Increase the reikyo in the area or something!" He rubbed his chin. "But, they said it was just some natural event from what i recall..." He shook his head. "Anyway! Why would'ya be so curious about that? Not much reason in learnin about it really... Akushou was a scary guy, but he was also a good captain! Uhhh, i dunno if that last is really true, but its the only information they allow about akushou really!" He chuckled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah~ Well from what i heard, It was Akushou who preformed that! He had some sort of scary ability to merge things! Uhh... let's see... I think he started the war... to uhh... Increase the reikyo in the area or something!" He rubbed his chin. "But, they said it was just some natural event from what i recall..." He shook his head. "Anyway! Why would'ya be so curious about that? Not much reason in learnin about it really... Akushou was a scary guy, but he was also a good captain! Uhhh, i dunno if that last is really true, but its the only information they allow about akushou really!" He chuckled.



Taomi smiled at Azaki, she didn't believe he knew so much about Akushou, but apparently somehow Azaki knew the whole story behind the event. Taomi shook her head a little, ?People always kept secrets from me, ever since I've been a little kid, I was always kept out of the loop.? Taomi sighed a little bit, ?This continued up until my induction as a Shinigami, and as a result my personality has been sort of fine tuned since I've been a kid to figure out every secret I come across.?

Taomi grinned, ?Hence that's why I wanted to know about Akushou, I couldn't bring myself to stop until I figured out the truth.? Taomi looked down and sighed, ?Although, I may have gone a little too far with this, Shita-taichou has me locked up in here for two weeks because of it.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi smiled at Azaki, she didn't believe he knew so much about Akushou, but apparently somehow Azaki knew the whole story behind the event. Taomi shook her head a little, ?People always kept secrets from me, ever since I've been a little kid, I was always kept out of the loop.? Taomi sighed a little bit, ?This continued up until my induction as a Shinigami, and as a result my personality has been sort of fine tuned since I've been a kid to figure out every secret I come across.?
> 
> Taomi grinned, ?Hence that's why I wanted to know about Akushou, I couldn't bring myself to stop until I figured out the truth.? Taomi looked down and sighed, ?Although, I may have gone a little too far with this, Shita-taichou has me locked up in here for two weeks because of it.?



"Hmm... But that doesn't make sense till, cause you know, even if you were curious, It's a bit stupid...er... rather, Uhh... misconceived to try and sneak into a library when there was a murder you know." He blinked a bit. "Honestly, It seems like you wanted to be caught, which means, being in trouble would be your own fault... It would seem to a normal person that you wanted to be put under house arrest or at least caught." He rubbed the back of his head. "Ah, forgive me! sometimes i get too into myself!" He laughed. "But ya shouldn't feel bad! Tomorrows a new day! When the two weeks are up, you'll be free to go!" He smiled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hmm... But that doesn't make sense till, cause you know, even if you were curious, It's a bit stupid...er... rather, Uhh... misconceived to try and sneak into a library when there was a murder you know." He blinked a bit. "Honestly, It seems like you wanted to be caught, which means, being in trouble would be your own fault... It would seem to a normal person that you wanted to be put under house arrest or at least caught." He rubbed the back of his head. "Ah, forgive me! sometimes i get too into myself!" He laughed. "But ya shouldn't feel bad! Tomorrows a new day! When the two weeks are up, you'll be free to go!" He smiled.



Taomi tried her hardest to hide the surprise that came over her, Azaki had read her like a book completely, she had wanted to get caught, to be put under arrest for the next two weeks, it didn't bother her too much because Akuma would still be a primary suspect, even after her incursion into the library, most of the Captains themselves wouldn't even have been able to figure out that her plan was to be caught.  

Taomi of course didn't know the exact punishment, but she had planned to be placed in a spot where surveillance would be minimal, and after two weeks of doing nothing wrong, Taomi would be free to do as she wished, the Captain's primary target would be Akuma, and Taomi would be able to make her move without worries.

Of course, Azaki played a huge role, he had given her all the information she needed, and for that she would thank him one day.

?Of course, tomorrow's a new day.? Taomi smiled a little bit, ?Thank you Azaki-san, you've given me hope.?


----------



## Candy (Jul 16, 2010)

Lance opened the door to his house and looked inside, "Ahhh, this is a pretty sweet place!" said lance aloud. Although it wast that great of a place, it was better then what he had before he entered Seireitei. 

Lance sat down for a second, now that he was here, he didnt know what to do. But then he got a fabulous idea, _I can greet my neighbors!_  So lance walked out of his house and locked the door, he then went up to the house to his right and knocked on the door.

OOC: the house lance knocked on should be Naomichi's


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi tried her hardest to hide the surprise that came over her, Azaki had read her like a book completely, she had wanted to get caught, to be put under arrest for the next two weeks, it didn't bother her too much because Akuma would still be a primary suspect, even after her incursion into the library, most of the Captains themselves wouldn't even have been able to figure out that her plan was to be caught.
> 
> Taomi of course didn't know the exact punishment, but she had planned to be placed in a spot where surveillance would be minimal, and after two weeks of doing nothing wrong, Taomi would be free to do as she wished, the Captain's primary target would be Akuma, and Taomi would be able to make her move without worries.
> 
> ...



"Hoo... But... you're avoiding my question Taomi-San... Why would you do such a thing? It's not polite to ignore someones question...." His hand gently moved towards his zanpakto ever slightly, barely even noticeable. "So... Why would you do that? did you want to be caught?" He blinked. "It's... it's just very odd you know.. I'm not used to seeing people do stuff like that..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hoo... But... you're avoiding my question Taomi-San... Why would you do such a thing? It's not polite to ignore someones question...." His hand gently moved towards his zanpakto ever slightly, barely even noticeable. "So... Why would you do that? did you want to be caught?" He blinked. "It's... it's just very odd you know.. I'm not used to seeing people do stuff like that..."



Taomi sighed a little bit, ?I suppose there's no getting out of that one, huh?? Taomi laughed nervously, ?This is sort of a stupid idea of mine actually.?

Taomi placed her hands on her lap, ?I'm bit of a reckless person, so I usually do stupid things to get myself into trouble, in order to get out of trouble.? Taomi took a small breath, ?Since people suspected me of being a traitor, I decided I would perform an insubordination on the account of I wanted to satisfy my curiosity about Akushou.? Taomi grinned a little bit, ?Then after performing my punishment for the next two weeks, I would be cleared of all suspicion because I didn't try to fight against it.?

Taomi sighed, ?Of course, I suspected someone might find my little act suspicious, I just didn't suspect they would show up at my doorstep to ask me.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi sighed a little bit, “I suppose there's no getting out of that one, huh?” Taomi laughed nervously, “This is sort of a stupid idea of mine actually.”
> 
> Taomi placed her hands on her lap, “I'm bit of a reckless person, so I usually do stupid things to get myself into trouble, in order to get out of trouble.” Taomi took a small breath, “Since people suspected me of being a traitor, I decided I would perform an insubordination on the account of I wanted to satisfy my curiosity about Akushou.” Taomi grinned a little bit, “Then after performing my punishment for the next two weeks, I would be cleared of all suspicion because I didn't try to fight against it.”
> 
> Taomi sighed, “Of course, I suspected someone might find my little act suspicious, I just didn't suspect they would show up at my doorstep to ask me.”



"Hoo..." Azaki's hand slipped a little further to his zanpakto. "But... still, something seems off Taomi-san." He comments. "If, I were on who was suspected, then... to do what was suspected and not fight back... wouldn't that be a good way to throw off suspicion as you said? Thus, if no one suspects you any longer and the blame falls to someone else... then wouldn't that make preforming a deed much easier? No longer under the watchful eye of the captain." He comments. "And, If the previous were not true. Then what reason would there be to throw yourself into the fire if you are merely a suspect? Why not just simply speak with your captain and ask for forgiveness? Why go through the trouble of being caught in order to become a larger suspect then await clearance..."

His hand slipped even closer, barely noticeable as he shifted himself. "Honestly, I think it's more suspicious behavior..." He comments. then lets out a light chuckle. "But! I don't think you are like that Taomi-san! perhaps you are just a little clumsy and not very good at thinking things through! i know a few people like that! Ah.. i met one recently... Ah, Toshiro-san, the one you mentioned before. So... how did you come to meet Toshiro-san... Taomi-san?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hoo..." Azaki's hand slipped a little further to his zanpakto. "But... still, something seems off Taomi-san." He comments. "If, I were on who was suspected, then... to do what was suspected and not fight back... wouldn't that be a good way to throw off suspicion as you said? Thus, if no one suspects you any longer and the blame falls to someone else... then wouldn't that make preforming a deed much easier? No longer under the watchful eye of the captain." He comments. "And, If the previous were not true. Then what reason would there be to throw yourself into the fire if you are merely a suspect? Why not just simply speak with your captain and ask for forgiveness? Why go through the trouble of being caught in order to become a larger suspect then await clearance..."
> 
> His hand slipped even closer, barely noticeable as he shifted himself. "Honestly, I think it's more suspicious behavior..." He comments. then lets out a light chuckle. "But! I don't think you are like that Taomi-san! perhaps you are just a little clumsy and not very good at thinking things through! i know a few people like that! Ah.. i met one recently... Ah, Toshiro-san, the one you mentioned before. So... how did you come to meet Toshiro-san... Taomi-san?"



Taomi shook her head slightly, she couldn't read this man for a second, one moment he appeared to have her all figured out, and the next it seemed like he slipped off a moving train at just the last second before it reached it's final destination. Taomi blinked when asked how she met Toshiro.

?That's sort of an interesting story..? Taomi sighed a little, ?I tried to get Toshiro-kun involved in this whole mess of finding out information on Akushou after figuring out that Yuugao-taichou had asked him the same question, and then just casually tossed him aside.?


 Taomi rubbed the back of her head a little, ?Of course, Yuugao-taichou stepped in, and attempted to convince him not to go down that path, but Toshiro-kun revealed he had a reckless plan of his own, in an attempt to lure out the person following him.? Taomi narrowed her eyes, ?Of course, I later learned that Toshiro-kun's plan didn't work out so well at all, and the person was actually one step ahead of him the whole time.?

Taomi rubbed the back of her head, a small blush forming on her face, ?I'm a little embarrassed to admit this, but I'm really worried about him, that person hasn't shown up again, but they claimed they were going to watch him for a while.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi shook her head slightly, she couldn't read this man for a second, one moment he appeared to have her all figured out, and the next it seemed like he slipped off a moving train at just the last second before it reached it's final destination. Taomi blinked when asked how she met Toshiro.
> 
> ?That's sort of an interesting story..? Taomi sighed a little, ?I tried to get Toshiro-kun involved in this whole mess of finding out information on Akushou after figuring out that Yuugao-taichou had asked him the same question, and then just casually tossed him aside.?
> 
> ...



"Hoo... But that's still quite foolish Taomi-san! You have to be careful you know." His hand went to his chin. "Yuugao-taicho is a very serious person about the reapers! He can sense them you know? They said that the previous captain is now the leader of the reapers! Scary!" He exclaims, placing his right hand over the zanpakto resting on the arm of the chair. "I heard that since he was trained under the reapers leader, he can see the people who were trained by him... something about how they carry themselves differently from normal training!" 

He smiled. "It's an interesting ability! but also frighting!" He rubbed his chin with his left hand. "I remember my interview with him, he never did mention the reapers though... Odd that he would only mention it to a few shinigami... Even Shita-taicho doesn't usually ask those kinds of questions... I guess if they asked, you might have been a suspect from the beginning! That's very scary to think about, I'm amazed you endured so well!"

"But... concerned Taomi-san... You narrowed your eyes when you mentioned the person following Toshiro-kun... why would you do that? That's very suspicious, most people who are concerned don't narrow their eyes! Ah, well, sometimes it's a tell in people, when they are concerned you might find out information they narrow their eyes so you can't see them and tell if they are lying! My father taught me that!" He smiled. "So Taomi-san, Why Toshiro-san? How come you've grown so attached to him?" He smiled, hand still on his zanpakto.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hoo... But that's still quite foolish Taomi-san! You have to be careful you know." His hand went to his chin. "Yuugao-taicho is a very serious person about the reapers! He can sense them you know? They said that the previous captain is now the leader of the reapers! Scary!" He exclaims, placing his right hand over the zanpakto resting on the arm of the chair. "I heard that since he was trained under the reapers leader, he can see the people who were trained by him... something about how they carry themselves differently from normal training!"
> 
> He smiled. "It's an interesting ability! but also frighting!" He rubbed his chin with his left hand. "I remember my interview with him, he never did mention the reapers though... Odd that he would only mention it to a few shinigami... Even Shita-taicho doesn't usually ask those kinds of questions... I guess if they asked, you might have been a suspect from the beginning! That's very scary to think about, I'm amazed you endured so well!"
> 
> "But... concerned Taomi-san... You narrowed your eyes when you mentioned the person following Toshiro-kun... why would you do that? That's very suspicious, most people who are concerned don't narrow their eyes! Ah, well, sometimes it's a tell in people, when they are concerned you might find out information they narrow their eyes so you can't see them and tell if they are lying! My father taught me that!" He smiled. "So Taomi-san, Why Toshiro-san? How come you've grown so attached to him?" He smiled, hand still on his zanpakto.



Taomi blinked, and then laughed a little, ?Sorry, sorry, it's sort of a habit of mine, when I get concerned, or I sense something is wrong, I have a pretty big habit of narrowing my eyes.?

Taomi smiled a little, leaning back in the chair, ?It just sort of happened really, after Akuma broke free from Soul Society, the suspicion dropped off of Toshiro-kun, so we just started hanging out more, eating lunch together, doing things normal friends would do.? Taomi's smile widened a little bit, ?It made me really happy, that despite all his studies and training, Toshiro-kun still managed to find some time out of his day to come say hello.?

Taomi twiddled her thumbs in her hand, ?There's a special connection here, I'm still not entirely sure what it is, but I just know there are feelings between myself and Toshiro-kun most friends wouldn't have for each other.? Taomi grinned a little, ?I never thought I'd find someone exactly like myself amidst all the people in the Seireitei.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi blinked, and then laughed a little, ?Sorry, sorry, it's sort of a habit of mine, when I get concerned, or I sense something is wrong, I have a pretty big habit of narrowing my eyes.?
> 
> Taomi smiled a little, leaning back in the chair, ?It just sort of happened really, after Akuma broke free from Soul Society, the suspicion dropped off of Toshiro-kun, so we just started hanging out more, eating lunch together, doing things normal friends would do.? Taomi's smile widened a little bit, ?It made me really happy, that despite all his studies and training, Toshiro-kun still managed to find some time out of his day to come say hello.?
> 
> Taomi twiddled her thumbs in her hand, ?There's a special connection here, I'm still not entirely sure what it is, but I just know there are feelings between myself and Toshiro-kun most friends wouldn't have for each other.? Taomi grinned a little, ?I never thought I'd find someone exactly like myself amidst all the people in the Seireitei.?



"A cat feels the same about a mouse i've heard." His hand slowly gripped the zanpakto. "Ah, I've had a question brewing ever since i got here!" He smiled. "I was wondering... If i were to attack you now. Say, From the right, going downward to the left... How might you decided to block me? An odd question i'll admit... But there is something i have to admit... I've had a bad feeling about this. Being here in general, i've had a terrible sinking feeling in gut. It feels terrible in here, something... about this place.. it's a little off." He blinked.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "A cat feels the same about a mouse i've heard." His hand slowly gripped the zanpakto. "Ah, I've had a question brewing ever since i got here!" He smiled. "I was wondering... If i were to attack you now. Say, From the right, going downward to the left... How might you decided to block me? An odd question i'll admit... But there is something i have to admit... I've had a bad feeling about this. Being here in general, i've had a terrible sinking feeling in gut. It feels terrible in here, something... about this place.. it's a little off." He blinked.


 
Taomi blinked a little bit, ?That sounds a lot like something Yuugao-taichou would say.? Taomi tilted her head at his question, ?That's simple, I would defend myself by attacking from the left going upward to the right.? Taomi crossed her arms over her chest, ?Also, your reaction to this place is a lot like Toshiro-kun's reaction was, both of you seemed to sense something awkward about it, but I'm really not sure exactly what either of you are talking about.? Taomi honestly didn't have a clue what felt so awkward about her house that neither Azaki nor Toshiro seemed to like about it, was it the stench? Or maybe some kinda foul reiatsu flowed through the place and they could sense it? Taomi had nothing to hide here, at least nothing she knew about anyway.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi*

Naomichi had just begun to sit on the couch, when heard a single knock on the door. Muttering something, he grabbed the bottle of sake he had and walked over to answer the door. It could be somebody important. He opened the door and looked around, till he saw a short young man with green hair. He was shinigami. Surely, Mr. Satake wasn?t omnipotent so how did he know that? He took one long look at the robes and sniffed. He was a shinigami. Probably from the same division as him; seventh squad. Naomichi lifted an eyebrow, pressing the bottle to his lips and then looked down at the shinigami.

*?eh? Who the fucks are you? "*He asked, politely as he could word it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi blinked a little bit, ?That sounds a lot like something Yuugao-taichou would say.? Taomi tilted her head at his question, ?That's simple, I would defend myself by attacking from the left going upward to the right.? Taomi crossed her arms over her chest, ?Also, your reaction to this place is a lot like Toshiro-kun's reaction was, both of you seemed to sense something awkward about it, but I'm really not sure exactly what either of you are talking about.? Taomi honestly didn't have a clue what felt so awkward about her house that neither Azaki nor Toshiro seemed to like about it, was it the stench? Or maybe some kinda foul reiatsu flowed through the place and they could sense it? Taomi had nothing to hide here, at least nothing she knew about anyway.



"Interesting, considering you don't seem to have your zanpakto near by, how would it be you'd do that?" He asked. "I was speaking here and now, your blade is not currently on your side, so how. Would you block?" He blinked. "More over, I was curious about more then just coming from the bottom left, that is obvious, but how? Would you grip your blade right hand on the bottom or under the guard?" He questioned. "Or would you got for the middle?" 

His hand stayed on his zanpakto, unsure if she could tell it was there. "About the feel, it just feels off... as if, if the seconds pass less noticeably.. or more so... i don't know, it's just an odd sensation." He smiled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Interesting, considering you don't seem to have your zanpakto near by, how would it be you'd do that?" He asked. "I was speaking here and now, your blade is not currently on your side, so how. Would you block?" He blinked. "More over, I was curious about more then just coming from the bottom left, that is obvious, but how? Would you grip your blade right hand on the bottom or under the guard?" He questioned. "Or would you got for the middle?"
> 
> His hand stayed on his zanpakto, unsure if she could tell it was there. "About the feel, it just feels off... as if, if the seconds pass less noticeably.. or more so... i don't know, it's just an odd sensation." He smiled.


 
Taomi blinked a little out of surprise, ?I'm impressed, you are one of the only few people who noticed that besides Toshiro-kun, although he couldn't put his finger on it.? Taomi smiled a little, ?Ever since I was a kid, people already felt like time seemed to be slowed while being around me, they couldn't quite put their finger on it, and neither could I.? Taomi grinned, ?Then I found out my Zanpaktou is very interesting, turns out it's a Zanpaktou that's time related, for every time I cut someone, their sense of time gets slowed by two seconds, hence one cut, two seconds, two cuts, it's doubled, three cuts it's tripled, so on and so forth.?

Taomi leaned back in her chair with a rather relaxed pose, ?As for how I would block you, I would grip my blade with the right hand on the bottom, it's how I've always fought.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi blinked a little out of surprise, ?I'm impressed, you are one of the only few people who noticed that besides Toshiro-kun, although he couldn't put his finger on it.? Taomi smiled a little, ?Ever since I was a kid, people already felt like time seemed to be slowed while being around me, they couldn't quite put their finger on it, and neither could I.? Taomi grinned, ?Then I found out my Zanpaktou is very interesting, turns out it's a Zanpaktou that's time related, for every time I cut someone, their sense of time gets slowed by two seconds, hence one cut, two seconds, two cuts, it's doubled, three cuts it's tripled, so on and so forth.?
> 
> Taomi leaned back in her chair with a rather relaxed pose, ?As for how I would block you, I would grip my blade with the right hand on the bottom, it's how I've always fought.?



"Hmm interesting, cause we were always taught in the academy to grab the blade under the guard." He comments. "See, if you grab it under the guard, you have more control over the blade and your hand isn't open to attack... Interesting you'd grab it at the bottom. See, that provides for more speed on the draw, allowing you to get the upper hand on the opponent as well as giving you a little more reach. It comes with it's drawbacks, but it's also got it's upsides... You know, that's how Yuugao-taicho holds his blade." He sat back a bit. "I wonder... why is it you don't hold it the way we were trained too."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hmm interesting, cause we were always taught in the academy to grab the blade under the guard." He comments. "See, if you grab it under the guard, you have more control over the blade and your hand isn't open to attack... Interesting you'd grab it at the bottom. See, that provides for more speed on the draw, allowing you to get the upper hand on the opponent as well as giving you a little more reach. It comes with it's drawbacks, but it's also got it's upsides... You know, that's how Yuugao-taicho holds his blade." He sat back a bit. "I wonder... why is it you don't hold it the way we were trained too."


 
Taomi smiled a little bit, ?Checkmate for you I suppose.? Taomi frowned slightly, ?I don't have an honest answer for you on that one, ever since I can remember I've always held the blade from underneath, I always thought it seemed like a much better idea to do so, I guess you can say it became sort of a habit for me.? Taomi shrugged a little, ?That's about all I can tell you there, I really don't know how it came to be that I hold the blade the same way Yuugao-taichou does.? Taomi looked at Azaki, ?So, are you done playing this chess match? You obviously had some sort of reason coming here and asking me all of this, I could tell from the beginning.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi smiled a little bit, ?Checkmate for you I suppose.? Taomi frowned slightly, ?I don't have an honest answer for you on that one, ever since I can remember I've always held the blade from underneath, I always thought it seemed like a much better idea to do so, I guess you can say it became sort of a habit for me.? Taomi shrugged a little, ?That's about all I can tell you there, I really don't know how it came to be that I hold the blade the same way Yuugao-taichou does.? Taomi looked at Azaki, ?So, are you done playing this chess match? You obviously had some sort of reason coming here and asking me all of this, I could tell from the beginning.?



"Doing so would have had you scolded in the academy, you would not have been allowed to pass the Kendo course by using such a method. You have an honest answer you chose not to use it. I came here asking questions because i was asked to figure something out for someone. I told you, I like to help people." He smiled. "So, if this was indeed, checkmate, you'd think, I'd feel more relieved." He stands up, taking up his zanpakto from the chair. "So, for the man who requested my help, tell me. How is Ishima-san?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Doing so would have had you scolded in the academy, you would not have been allowed to pass the Kendo course by using such a method. You have an honest answer you chose not to use it. I came here asking questions because i was asked to figure something out for someone. I told you, I like to help people." He smiled. "So, if this was indeed, checkmate, you'd think, I'd feel more relieved." He stands up, taking up his zanpakto from the chair. "So, for the man who requested my help, tell me. How is Ishima-san?"


 
Taomi gaped at the man in front of her, just what was he going on about, asking her about Ishima?

?I don't know what in the hell you're talking about.? Taomi blinked a few times, ?How the hell do you know who that man is? Why are you asking me how he's doing? You think I'm working with the Reapers?? Taomi growled under her breath, reaching behind the chair she was sitting in and pulling out her Zanpaktou.

?Give me one good reason, why I shouldn't have you arrested for working with the Reapers?? Taomi said, unsheathing her Zanpaktou, and pointing it directly at Azaki, holding the Zanpaktou underneath the blade as she usually does.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Taomi gaped at the man in front of her, just what was he going on about, asking her about Ishima?
> 
> ?I don't know what in the hell you're talking about.? Taomi blinked a few times, ?How the hell do you know who that man is? Why are you asking me how he's doing? You think I'm working with the Reapers?? Taomi growled under her breath, reaching behind the chair she was sitting in and pulling out her Zanpaktou.
> 
> ?Give me one good reason, why I shouldn't have you arrested for working with the Reapers?? Taomi said, unsheathing her Zanpaktou, and pointing it directly at Azaki, holding the Zanpaktou underneath the blade as she usually does.



"Scary, I was asked to use that name. Yuugao-taicho doesn't trust you, he hasn't since the start. He asked me to investigate you as a favor after we were drinking." He turned his back to her and headed for the door. "So, i can't see any problems here at the moment. I'll report back to Yuugao-taicho." He steps out the door and closes it behind him. "Phew. Scary woman.. I hope he appreciates what i did." He sighed and rubs the back of his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Taomi sighed, and the sheathed her Zanpaktou back up, ?Yuugao-taichou, that sleazy bastard just won't leave me alone, what's it going to take to convince him I'm not working with the Reapers.? Taomi took her Zanpaktou, and placed it behind her chair, however when she turned around, she noticed that a light appeared to be shining outside of her window, and a seal appeared on the inside as well, seeming to give out the same light, underneath the seal in a clear bold text a message had been placed:

?_This is a message from Ishima Byokan, this residence has been targeted for attack.?_

-------------------------------------------

Soul Society ? Sixth Division Barracks


Toshiro had been reading a book, since he couldn't find anything else to do in his half drunken state, and he sighed a little bit, wondering exactly how Taomi had been holding up inside of her house, something continually seemed to worry Toshiro for some reason, almost as if a chill seemed to permeate the air itself. Toshiro turned his attention back to his book, and flipped to another page, before a flash of light seemed to appear out of the corner of his eyes.

?Huh?? Toshiro looked at the wall to his house, to notice a seal formed on the wall, emitting some sort of eerie blue light. As Toshiro gazed at the seal, he looked down to notice the exact message that had been written on the seal in Taomi's house.

?What the fuck is going on here?!? Toshiro yelled, sobering up immensely as a result of what he just read.

---------------------------------------------------

Soul Society

Everyone seemed to be having a peaceful day of relaxation, for the first time in weeks it appeared as though there would be no action for once. All the Shinigami could enjoy a day of peace and quiet, and continue with either work, training, or relaxation, whatever they wished. Isis seemed to be trying to get over her hangover, Kihone was enjoying a day of peace at her division, Marcus was on his patrol duty as usual, Fumiko was listening to her musical device, and Kioshi was with her once again, resting from training with his Zanpaktou.

Just when the day seemed to be at it's peak of peacefulness though, all hell broke lose. Multiple patterns of seals starting break out on buildings in every division from the first division all the way to the 13th division, each one with the same horrifying message as the previous, all stating that it was a message from Ishima Byokan, and that the residents had been targeted for attack. Panic started to spread throughout the Seireitei as a result of this, even though there were only several residences marked in each division, whispers that betrayal from the inside was afoot, that the Reapers would soon place more residents under attack, and even that Ishima Byokan had disguised himself among the Shinigami of Soul Society.

These rumors continued to circulate until they arrived at every possible Division Barracks, and the panic which had been small before began to escalate into a widespread panic. At this point, the Captain Commander had decided to initiate an emergency Captain's meeting to all Captains, urging them to arrive at his quarters at once as quickly as possible. The only thing people knew for sure, was that danger lurked afoot Soul Society, and no one knew whether this was a trap set up by the Reapers to distract people through chaos, or if the Reapers had an ultimate goal in performing such a daring act.


----------



## Bertelsen (Jul 16, 2010)

Yahiko ran around the tenth division barracks frantically hearing all sorts of stories of how people had been marked for attack. He of course wasn't amoung them. No one would pay attention to someone who just graduated the Academy as a threat if they were planning something this grand. Other Shinigami ran around all over the place and despite his trying Yahiko just couldn't seem to get anyone's attention. "Um hello....wait....can someone tell me what's happening?" But everyone kept going about their business. 

Yahiko decided it was best not to fret over the matter anymore, surely an announcment would be made later. He retured to his room inside the barracks and waited for more information to become available or something to happen. "I hope this is just some sick joke..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

"Ugh," Isis slung herself into the lounge, crossing her legs and balancing her sheathed Zanpakutō on one finger. "I wish those assholes would stop showboating and just attack already. My head still hurts."

"Clearly," Alyssa managed with as much venom for the situation as she could muster. "We've been marked for attack by the one causing all this panic and shit. Why are you so calm?"

"Way I figure it," Isis shrugged, "Is that once they show up and I cut them down, everything goes back to normal. No mess, no fuss."

"You're crazy," Alyssa sunk into another lounge, "You do realise these guys are probably way above our level, right?"

"If they were they wouldn't need stupid crap like this. They'd be clean and efficient towards their goals. This is all crap meant to rile us up and give them advantages they need."

"Iffy logic," another of the women in the barracks muttered, "They could still be above low levels like us."

"Pfft," Isis waved, "When they get here I'm going to serve them their asses and put an end to all this. Just watch."

The others shook their heads. Isis's newfound confidence was beginning to seem more like overconfidence.

Isis just went ahead constructing strategies for dealing with her incoming opponents.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Caesar once told me that the easiest way to defeat the enemy that is at the gate was to use their own brazen self confidence against them. If they were so dead set on coming to you, let them. Bolster your forces and strike at their confidence. Alea iacta est.: The die is cast. ~ Marcus 

It had been a tranquil day. Boring as usual for one Marcus Claudius Bruticus whom was on his 'beat' once again. Even the members of the Eleventh Division were docile to a point. Stifling a yawn as he walked Marcus only wished he could see a little action. Being a 'officer' with no one to 'correct' made for a very boring job description. If he could only know what was a round the corner he would have wished for some Honey Mead instead. Marcus kept walking and the day rolled right along. Marcus was signing out when the rumor mill that was the Third Division started to churn in high gear. Something about weird symbols and individual people being singled out for attack by Ishima Byokan. Marcus' eyebrows furled at that name, it was somewhat familiar. 

He remembered his Captain speaking of it, at least he thinks that was one of the questions all those weeks ago. After handing a clipboard back to Daniel, who was still walking on eggshells with him, James burst into the Division in a bloody sweat. "You've been targeted man, it's bad. Real bad!" James exclaims a he runs up to Marcus and grabs him by the collar and stated to shake.  "Bwaaaa! Quit, quit. Dammit I'm telling you to stop shaking me!" Marcus yells as he allows his Reiatsu to spike bringing his friend to his senses.  "Now. In collected well thought sentences, what are you trying to tell me." Marcus says as he shakes an open hand in James' face.

Taking a deep breath or two James tries again. "You've been targeted Marcus. Your residence has a seal declaring you a target from that Ishima Boykan fella." he says again.  "Is that a fact." Marcus says reflecting on his desire for action.  "Excuse me then." Marcus says as he walks past James. "What are you planning Marcus?" James asks as he runs after him, although he didn't have to ask.  "What any self respecting warrior dose that has been threatened." Marcus replies as he comes to a abrupt stop.  "And that is defend them self. I want you to stay away James. This isn't your fight, I chose this when I stepped in to help a friend." Marcus says firmly as he walks away. 

-5 Minutes Later-

Marcus was outside his barracks, on the wall that would be his room there was indeed a seal. It did say that he was target for an attack. His eyes narrow. They threaten him. Fine. But they threaten is friends. His empire, Soul Society, that was a different story. They had better prepare for war. Stepping inside his domicile Marcus gathers a few things before he steps back outside. Planting two incenses in the ground Marcus slides down the wall as he pulled Cerberus from his side.  "What are you planning son of Rome?" Cerberus asks as he is laid across Marcus' lap.  "An old friend once told me, that the most dangerous thing on the battlefield was the mind. Not the warrior. If your opponent wants to use psychological warfare, you meet it head on with an iron will and you will crush it every time." Marcus says as he closes his eyes.  "What I'm doing is telling whomever is watching, I'm not falling to their mind games. If they want me. I'm right here." he adds as he begins to meditate focusing his whole focus on himself and his surround blotting out all else.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 17, 2010)

"We're all trapped in a maze of relationships." Fumiko's sung aloud as she moved to the beat of the song playing from her device. 

"Life goes on with or without you." 

A rather boring and uneventful day which, as the days went on, was not to surprising. Everything seemed to have calmed down and everyone was able to relax for once in a long time. Which for Kioshi helped lift a great deal of stress that he had pent up. Now he sat outside on the railing just outside Fumiko's room one leg proped up as he laid his head donw on it. His zanpaktou's lightly dangled over the railing behind him as he eyes lazily watched Fumiko bounce around.

"I swim in the sea of the unconscious." 

_"She's singing that song again?"_ Kioshi said with a sigh as his gaze slowly trailed off. Since the run in with his zan he felt tired almost everyday since then. Pumping his reiatsu as high as it could go was something he wasn't going to do to often, not to mention the sheer anger that she managed to bring out of him gave him a splitting headache. His eyes felt heavier than usual and hoping to get some rest he slowly let sleep overcome him.

"I search for your heart, pursuing my true self-KIOSHI!" Fumiko screamed out suddenly causing him to panic and fall over the railing onto the ground.

"Ouch, ouch, ouch ,ouch." He said experssing his discomfort as he pulled himself to his feet and walked next to Fumiko. Before he even asked he already knew it had to be something shocking from the look on his friend face. "This suddenly appeared on the wall as I as I was singing." Right before them on the wall, was a message. A short message that was blunt and to the point.

?This is a message from Ishima Byokan, this residence has been targeted for attack.?​
"This isn't normal at all. A message just doesn't appeared out of nowhere. Could this the work of a skilled kido user?....Fumiko?" Kioshi turned to get some kind of input from Fumiko, but she was in utter shock. Though it wasn't the threat that shocked her, it was who the message was from that caught her attention.

"Ishima...Byokan..." She mutter to herself as she read the message over and oever. "Is it somebody you know Fumiko?" Kioshi asked concerned. She simply nodded her head no before finally looking him in the eye. "He's the former captain of 6th division. Our current captain...was his vice captain." 

Kioshi softly rubbed his friend's back hoping to give some form of comfort. It was easy to tell, that this was going to get very serious real soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Rán's flames were burning brighter than ever, while she was getting smaller and faster. It was Váli first who had noticed the three were shrinking. Rán reacted well to this. Well in that she renewed her swath of destruction across the sand with improved vigour.

The three had rapidly improved their technique and teamwork, the chaotic uncertainty Rán provided only strengthening them. They ate well each day. They were fearless, if a little restrained whenever Gersemi had to bind Rán in sand and drag her out of the way of an Adjuchas.

Still, the three were doing well. Until they were too late in getting away from an Adjuchas. Gersemi's sands were keeping it back, and Rán's flames were giving it cause for concern, but it was hounding the three. They were in danger. Evading a Cero, Gersemi sunk beneath the sand.

She didn't re-emerge.

A storm of fire raged about Rán, Cero entering and emerging from it in rapid succession. Váli unleashed a hail of spines, some sharp enough to lodge in the evading panther Adjuchas's shell. But it was still pushing the two back, despite the strength in their teamwork.

Gersemi, far below, was surrounded by a pulsing cocoon of Reiatsu. She had been meaning to attack with a massive deluge of sand, but something had gone wrong. Her body wasn't acting normally. Instead of controlling sand to attack, it had cocooned her dragged her down deep. She was surrounded on all sides by the element, her Reiatsu infusing it. She had always been able to swim through the sand, embraced by it as a part of her. Now she felt trapped, stuffed in place. She couldn't see, or move. Her Reiatsu was arcing around her, but her body wasn't responding.

This would not do.

Powerful jaws snapped down, tearing their way out of the black fabric that was all that remained of her previous form. Gersemi had become a Gillian before Rán or Váli. It only made sense that her next ascension would happen first.

Up above, Rán was nearly burnt out, flames less active than before. Holding back an Adjuchas was not easy. She was exhausted, a feeling she hadn't had in a while now. Váli had been pushed back, but was low on Reiatsu himself. The Panther stalked forward hungrily.

The sand below it split, a wide pair of jaws opening to close around its midsection as it was pushed up into the air. Rán and Váli stared at the shark Adjuchas, wide mouth clamped around the panther, coursing through the air. It hit the sand and disappeared beneath it, as easily as swimming through water.

Gersemi feasted and feasted well.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

Toshiro studied the message on his wall carefully, re-read multiple times to make sure he wasn't so drunk he had been imagining things, however as he whipped his head around, he noticed the same message on Fumiko's residence, which happened to be right across from his own, so he hadn't been the only one marked, in fact it looked as if three or four residence in this area of the barracks had been marked for elimination of some sort.

?Ishima Byokan, previous Captain of the 6th Division.? Toshiro hadn't told Yuugao-taichou that he actually did some research on the division prior to joining, and he knew who the man was, and he also had a small hunch that Yuugao-taichou's secret mission was tracking Byokan down.

?So the Reapers have plotted attack points on the divisions, I wonder if they really plan on attacking us.? Toshiro turned back to the message on his house, and sighed a little bit, he didn't have the experience with Kidou needed to be able to remove something of this caliber, only a Captain would be able to remove something like this.

?Guess I need to prepare a strategy, although if I'm right that will probably useless.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, and sat back down on the stairs of his house, deciding to just go on reading his book while simultaneously thinking of a strategy at the same time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~

 "What ever." Reno says as a slightly psychotic grin can be seen breaking though his wolf like mask.  "You want a show bitch, I'll give you one." Reno says as he takes a step forward. "I have no interest in you yet pup." the bear growls as he slowly walks forward. His muscles flex underneath his fur with each stride. An absolute show of power in just subtle hints.  "I love it. Too bad pops. I'm who your fighting." Reno growls as he forces his sickle like claws to grow further. "Dessert shouldn't demand the status of the main course." the bear Adjuchas says pompously.  "See there old man, that is the attitude I hate. I don't like being looked down on." Reno roars standing his ground firmly. "It's true." Lucina adds with a yawn.  "Shut up bitch, this is between me and grandpa over there." Reno snaps as he leaps into action. 

 "Claws of the Arctic!" Reno howls as a faint sparkle erupts around his claws. As he came down on top of the bear small streams of vapor pour off his claws as he stretches out to strike at the bear. ""Youth is foolishly wasted on the young." the bear mutters as he easily sidesteps the attack. Then with a rustle of furn his powerful forearm strikes out at blinding speed. The large talon like claws tear into Reno's flesh as every bone in his chest is turned to shattered fragments.  "GHAAAA!" Reno spits as a river of blood pours form the sides of his mouth. As if in slow motion the bear's arm arcs around and sends the limp Reno flying into the sand dune that Lucina was standing on. 

"You better not embarrass me and die that easily." she says coldly not caring enough to check on him.  "Shut the hell up, I'm not dying to such a sissy hit." Reno says as he pulls himself from the desert floor. In all truth he was hurting like hell. Merely moving shot unbelievable pain through his body. So this was the strength of an Adjuchas class Hollow. His body was a testament to the raw power these beast had over the Gillian. His left arm dangled at his side, broken in four places along the long bone and the two smaller forearm bones were fractured in six. Every rib was snapped and fragmented into pieces puncturing flesh and organ alike. The black flesh of his chest was turning a deep purple as deep pools of blood formed. 

 "That your best shot grandpa? I've been hit harder by tumbleweeds." Reno lied through his teeth. "Stupid young pup. Do you not think I can see though your lies." the old bear says as he lumbers forward slowly. "You can barely stand." the bear roars lowly. "Know your place on the food chain Gillian." it adds gruffly   "Oh yeah? Let me show you were my place is." Reno retorts back. With a howl his body begins to contort and twist as the broken bones and punctured flesh is absorbed as his body changed shape and Reno  assumes the form of a six legged bull. Two wicked horns curved off his head as he bit into a small piece of the tuning fork Zanpaktou. Landing on the sands with a thud he snorts wildly. Although his wound looked healed it was purely cosmetic, he was still hurting like hell. "Well that's new." the bear says as it blinks once or twice behind it's white mask. 

Reno's red eyes flash as smoke pours from his nostrils.  "Wave of Disruption!" Reno shouts with a bullish snort. Rearing back on his back two legs Reno brings the four hooves of his front legs high into the air. They glow brilliantly for a second as he slams all four down into the ground. They bury up to his knees as a shock wave explodes through the loose sand causing it to ripple and tidal wave out. Lucina's eyes widen as she is rolled off her dune as the bear is swamped in a tidal wave. With another snort Reno pulls himself free and charges forward as fast as his legs can carry him. With a plowing head butt he slams into the wave that overtook the bear and slams his horns into the Hollow. 

"Old trick runt!" the bear Adjuchas roared as it forepaws wrap around Reno's horns. "Primal Strength!" it roars as it's body enlarges and with a nasty tear it rips the fur and exposing the dark red skin underneath. The bear's muscle mass seemed to increase two fold as it loomed over Reno forcefully slamming the bull to a stop. "I usually don't use this form. Makes me too slow, but when one puts themselves into my grip, I can't help myself." the devil bear whispers as he pulls Reno from the ground. With a flurry of swipes Reno is cut to shreds before a massive headbutt leads to a forced ejection from the battle. Reno lands in a bloody heap in front of a recovered Lucina. "Get up. I've beat you harder then this before." she snaps pulling Reno back to the waking world. 

She was ever so slightly pissed, Reno had thrown her off her perch. Gotten sand intertwined into her fur and he was loosing horribly.  "Shut it. I have enough to worry about; to listen to your back seat battle tactics." Reno says weakly as he coughs up a blob of blood that starts to eat into the sand. looking down at it he gets an idea.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2010)

Gersemi languidly swam circles around R?n and V?li, her Reiatsu lowered so as not to give away her position to everything capable of attacking her in the nearest few kilometres.

R?n, for her part, was covering this up with an epic fit of flames, well and truly furious that Gersemi, that stupid sand manipulating coward of a fighter, had evolved into a new and stronger body and she hadn't. It was just injustice after injustice this world was piling on her.

V?li, for his part, didn't seem to mind. It was amusing that he was being more mature than R?n, considering she was significantly older than him.

Gersemi was just pleased as punch. She was beautiful, queen of the desert. Even the shapeshifting Gillian wasn't able to compete with her. She smiled, a large row of razorsharp teeth showing.

R?n snapped at the smile. That was enough, she was NOT putting up with this for a moment longer. She was going to go out, and she was going to kill something, and she was going to evolve to the next level and get out of this godsforsaken body. That was all there was to it.

R?n raced off.

V?li sighed and followed after her, Gersemi happily swimming behind them.


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Satake, Naomichi*
> 
> Naomichi had just begun to sit on the couch, when heard a single knock on the door. Muttering something, he grabbed the bottle of sake he had and walked over to answer the door. It could be somebody important. He opened the door and looked around, till he saw a short young man with green hair. He was shinigami. Surely, Mr. Satake wasn?t omnipotent so how did he know that? He took one long look at the robes and sniffed. He was a shinigami. Probably from the same division as him; seventh squad. Naomichi lifted an eyebrow, pressing the bottle to his lips and then looked down at the shinigami.
> 
> *?eh? Who the fucks are you? "*He asked, politely as he could word it.



Despite this mans huge size, lance wasnt scared in the slightest, he had fought and killed many men like him back at his old town. And to top it off, the bottle of sake that he held just ticked him off. "Hello, I'm Lance your new neighbor, it seems we're in the same sqaud." said lance very politely. "In fact, since we're in the same squad, do you think we could do some sparring?" Lance said this out of nowhere, it came to as surprise to him as well as the man who was at the door.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi…*

*“you got some balls, eh?” *Naomichi said. This surprised Lance. Naomichi let out a big hearty laugher. *“sure, sure- just wanted to make sure you aren’t one of them stingy soul reapers. Let me go grab me’ sword…” *He told Lance and disappeared inside his house. A few seconds later, Naomichi came back, giant sword over his shoulder. Grinning, Naomichi pushed past Lance and then gestured to him with the giant sword, “*my dick is bigger then yours.”* He closed his door and swung it over his shoulder, once again. *“c’mon. Don’t be scared…” *


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Satake, Naomichi?*
> 
> *?you got some balls, eh?? *Naomichi said. This surprised Lance. Naomichi let out a big hearty laugher. *?sure, sure- just wanted to make sure you aren?t one of them stingy soul reapers. Let me go grab me? sword?? *He told Lance and disappeared inside his house. A few seconds later, Naomichi came back, giant sword over his shoulder. Grinning, Naomichi pushed past Lance and then gestured to him with the giant sword, ?*my dick is bigger then yours.?* He closed his door and swung it over his shoulder, once again. *?c?mon. Don?t be scared?? *



"Im just thinkin that that huge sword compensates for something." said lance in a joking manner. Lance then put his hand down on his sword, not to prepare for battle, but just as reassurance. "So, where exactly would we go to spar? I dont really know this place all that well." asked lance while shrugging.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi…*

*“didn’t you get a map, bro?” *He asked, pulling out the map that had been given to him by the vice captain. *“it’s got a map of the whole seventh division.”* He told Lance. “*the training grounds are supposed to be… right there!” *He said, pointing to a forest. Lance shook his head. “you’re reading the map upside down.” 
*"no I ain't,"* Naomichi frowned and then flipped the map. He let out another big laugh. *“you were actually right, bro. If it helps, I’m a much better swordsman then a map reader.”* He said, shoving the map into Lance’s chest. *“you tell me directions bro and I’ll follow.”  *


----------



## Candy (Jul 17, 2010)

Lance took the map out of Naomichi and looked at it. He stroked his chin for about 30 seconds till he finaly got his bearings, but he still didnt have that good idea of where they were supposed to go. "Do you know what, lets just go left. That way!" said lance while pointing to the left. He started walking that way with his nose in the map, he was hopeing that the large man was following. 

When they finally reached the training grounds, they were completely empty, "Perfect! we wont be disturbed!" declared Lance as he took a couple steps forward and drew his blade.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Satake, Naomichi?*

*?all right??* Naomichi said. He was facing Lance, but observing the area he would be fighting in. ?*here?s the rules. None of that magic bullshit they use at the academy with all the big, fancy words.? *He said, holding a finger. ?No dirty fighting so no aiming below the belt?? Naomichi paused. *?Uh?  I think that?s it. Let?s beat the shit out of each other!? *He exclaimed excitedly, with a big grin on his face. They got in distance between each other. Lance nodded to the man politely and Naomichi followed, but with a big grin plastered on his face, stupidly. *?let?s goooooo~? *Naomichi sung, and then charged in with his blade, clashing it with Lance.

Sparks flew in the air.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Soul Society - 5th division barracks

Koshima ran his hand through his hair with a sigh, standing in front of the door to a house. Koshima shook his head a little, he had to feel sorry for his friend, she had been trapped up inside this house with no way out by Shita-taichou for a week, and as a result himself and Toshiro would have to be visiting constantly to keep her from going insane. Koshima had meet Toshiro through this person, he was quite the interesting guy if Koshima did say so himself. Toshiro had complete confidence in himself and his abilities right now, however he seemed to have a hidden emotional side that he didn't show completely often. Koshima had met the guy only a week ago, and already they had become good friends.

“Taomi-san, are you awake right now?” Koshima asked, knocking on the door.

A click from the door signified it was unlocked, and Koshima opened the door, entering the house.

“Koshima-san, I didn't expect to see you here so soon, please come in.” Taomi smiled a little bit.

Koshima looked around, a smirk toying at his face, “Ah Taomi-san, this place feels an ornery as ever.”

Taomi grinned a little bit, “You were the first person to tell me that, before I met Toshiro-kun anyway.”

Koshima turned to look at Taomi, “Actually, that's what I came to talk to you about, did you know Toshiro-san has been placed under attack by Byokan?”

Taomi's eyes widened a little bit, she had heard the rumors going around that multiple houses in all the barracks had been placed under attack, however she hadn't heard any names yet involving the people who lived in them, so to be informed that Byokan even placed him under attack, that came as a surprise to Taomi.

Taomi shook her head, “No, I hadn't heard that Toshiro-kun was placed under attack.”

Koshima smirked a little bit, “Yes, Toshiro-san, as well as all his friends have been placed under attack.” Koshima looked around again, “Your reiatsu sure can make one feel sick to his stomach.”

Taomi laughed nervously, “I apologize for that, but that's a surprise indeed.”

Koshima's smirk turned into a mischievous grin, “I agree, it seems rather suspicious don't you think, however no matter what kind of disguise he wore, a guy on the level of Byokan's power wouldn't be able to hide himself in the Seireitei, not unless he could somehow perform a miracle that allowed him to get inside of the Central Room of 46.”

Taomi blinked, and Koshima continued, “Actually I had been thinking that, the perpetrator seemed more likely to be someone who was close to Toshiro-san, and someone who at least had knowledge of all the people he talked to.” Koshima's grin turned into a mysterious smile, “It was a huge mistake of the person to target all of his friends, it means that there are only a few plausible suspects.”

“What are you saying, Koshima-san?” Taomi asked, curious about where the man was going with this.

Koshima placed his hand on his Zanpaktou, “I'm saying that out of the few suspects, you and myself will most likely be considered prime suspects for a while.”

Taomi looked at Koshima with a shocked face, “What do you mean? You can see it right there, I've been targeted for attack as well!” Taomi pointed at the seal on her house.

Koshima's mysterious smile stayed plastered on his face, “The Reapers are extremely cunning people, they could easily place themselves under attack to draw suspicion from themselves, don't ~~ you ~~ agree ~~?”

Koshima turned away from Taomi, “A seal has also been placed on my own barracks, and I never even met Byokan, which leads me to believe he just sent the person to implant the targets, and while implanting targets randomly, they decided to mark someone close to themselves as well as that person's friends, in order to draw suspicion from themselves, makes sense right?”

Taomi gaped at Koshima, “Are you suggesting I am working with the Reapers? If so you would be the second one today, did Shita-taichou send you here to investigate me?”

Koshima looked at Taomi, and smirked a little, “Just ~~ kidding! I don't really think you would do anything like this, come on Taomi-san we've known each other since we got here, a little joking around doesn't hurt anyone.” Koshima's faced turned serious, “I am curious about who the other person sent here was though.”

Taomi sighed in relief, “You jerk, I'll get you back for this one.” Taomi smirked playfully at Koshima, then turned serious herself, “The person's name was Kane Azaki, you know somethin' about him?”

Koshima shook his head, “No, never heard of the guy as far as I know, who sent him here?”

Taomi looked down at the ground, “He claimed Yuugao-taichou sent him here, so I guess Yuugao-taichou still suspects me of treason.”

Koshima frowned, “I see, that's really too bad then, although you did try to break into the library, which would only further his own suspicion if he was told.”

“Oh well, let that bastard think what he wants, I really don't care, as soon as I've been in this house for two weeks flat, with no troublesome activity...” Taomi smirked, “My suspicion will be cleared, and all of it will be directed back onto Akuma.”

“I hope you're right about that Taomi-san.” Koshima smirked, “If I was able to conjure something up like that while joking, who knows what the Captains might have come up with, but at any rate I promised Toshiro-san I'd enjoy the rest of the day with him, so I'll be off now!”

Koshima walked over to the door, and both of them said their goodbyes to each other, then Koshima opened the door and shut it, hearing the click of the lock.

“_Actually, to be perfectly honest, that isn't Yuugao-taichou's style.” _Koshima mused to himself, _“I've been here long enough to know him decently, if Yuugao-taichou suspects you of something, he will come to you personally, so who did that person really come here for?”_

Koshima decided it would be better to keep this information to himself for now, if he told Yuugao-taichou of it at this point, Yuugao-taichou would begin to suspect both Azaki and Taomi of working with the Reapers, especially if his hunch was correct, and Yuugao-taichou didn't really send the man to Taomi.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2010)

Soul Society-

"How goes it Kane-san?" A voice calls out. "Ah, It's going well!" Kane responds. "Have you found out anything yet?" Kane sighed. "I believe your suspicions are right, But i don't know if she knows... She has all the behaviors of one, yet she has no knowledge of them. Not truly anyways." The voice on the other end sighed. "This is troublesome, It would spell danger for all of us if that man was allowed to be reborn. For such a troublesome man's legends to reach us, You know this too." Kane nodded. "Yes Captain, I do." He responds. "Then, you will need to watch her carefully. Do not make your presence known understood?" He nodded. "Yes, i understand captain." With that, Kane left the room.

"Sigh~ It's gonna be a long two weeks." He thought to himself and looked up into the sky. "Perhaps, I should go back home." He nodded, Maybe he'd see Toshiro again. It wouldn't be so bad to have a conversation with him. He seemed like a pleasant person after all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2010)

Isis sighed, watching Alyssa and the others stringing a complex web of Defensive Kidou around the barracks. She added her own power here and there, but really, this all seemed too much.

*When they arrive, I will devour them.*

_Yes, you have permission to do so._

A contented purr filled her mind. Isis waited.

~~~

Gersemi's Adjuchas body was larger than that of her original Hollow, similarly proportioned, though the very wide shape of her head was enhanced, with a long mouth filled with sharp teeth. A few dangling pieces of mask held by some bone like chain remained, which seemed to course along behind her.

Her form was sleek. Deadly. Powerful.

Rán would have none of it. Her claws, teeth, tail and flames were tearing through Gillians, herself a whirling maelstrom in a horde of the dullards. With their halfhearted way of moving when confronted by a superior, they were nothing but fodder. While she raged, Gersemi happily swam through the sands, spotted a loose Adjuchas and surrounded it with a wave of sand under her dominion. It crushed tight, and pinned the Adjuchas in place. With it completely at her command, she slowly unravelled its life, taking it apart, piece by piece.

When she had had enough, the remains were left for Váli. Adjuchas quality flesh being fed to a Gillian quickly resulted in Váli's strength increasing, and his approach to the cusp of evolution became noticeable within just a day of this progress.

Rán did not take it well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

6th division-

"Ahoi! Yuugao-Taicho!!" Zaishi shouts. "OOOI!!! TAICHO!!! I GOT A LETTER FROM SHITA-TAICHO!!" He shouts. "Ah... Zaishi..." Shiro blinks from behind his desk. "Yo~ What's up Shiro-san!" Zaishi waved at his fellow vice captain. "I've got this letter for Yuugao, he around?" He asks. "No... Captain left earlier today." Zaishi sighed. "Ahhh man.... That's lame. I was supposed to deliver this to him directly... Now i'm gonna go and explode again!" He chuckled. "Z..zaishi san! That's not good... You break the rules too much!" Shiro gulped. 

"Eh~ It's cool, You can't be too stuck up! All work and no play makes something... something... I'm not good with metaphors, the point is, Work sucks!" He laughed a bit. "I wish i could be like you Zaishi san...." Shiro looked down. "Ah... you're still scared of it huh?" He asked. "Y...yes..." Shiro responds. Zaishi nods and places his hand on Shiro's shoulder. "Don't worry... You'll conquer it someday!" He smiled. "Thank's Zaishi san." Zaishi nodded. "Anyways! Where did Yuugao go?" Shiro shrugged. "He wouldn't tell me, he just said he was going to go work on something." Zaishi nodded. "Well.... I guess i can leave this with you." He handed a letter over to Shiro. "Make sure Yuugao gets it!" He smiled. "A...arlight..." Shiro responds.


Human World-

"Alright! First perimeter squad! How is the sweep going!" A man dressed in all white shouts. His uniform is marked with a numeral V. "Nothing of value yet, it appears the explosion has erased most of the bodies." The man nods. "Damn it, That's not what i wanted to hear... Alright Keep searching, maybe one body managed to be maintained!" "YES SIR!" A large number comes back. "Second perimeter squad, hows it looking!" "Not good sir, We've got massive structural damage, even if the sweeper teams managed to fix up most of the place. These buildings are about ready to crack. We can't risk moving too quickly." The man sighed. "Damn it... Alright, Well go as quick as possible, take a break if needed. "SIR YES SIR!"

"Tell your men to leave Number Five." A voice orders. "What?!" The man turns around, before him stands Yuugao. "Y...Yuugao Taicho! I thought no one else had orders to come here!" Yuugao shrugged. "I'm a captain, I do as i please. Now tell your men to leave." He ordered once more. "Sorry sir, but i have direct orders from captai-" "Yes, I understand. You have direct orders from me to leave." Five gulps. "Sir... I both understand and respect your position and authority as captain. But I work under a different division and as such under soul authority of Captain Ichibu and the Captain Commander." 

"Yes and while i respect that you are under another captains command and division, as someone of higher rank it is within my authority to take over when i see fit. It's also within my authority to order around those of another division as I am a captain and you are beneath me. If you wish to continue this insubordination we can do so after i've spoken with the commander."  The man gulped. "A...All units! Disregard all orders and return to the base at once. I repeat, disregard all orders and return to the base at once." 

"Thank you." Yuugao smiled. Once all the men had cleared the area he proceeded to walk towards ground zero. "Kido cannon huh." Yuugao looked around. "Always the dreamer Taicho." He sniffed the air and turned around. "Well.... This is interesting."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 20, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~

"Wolf Storm.." As these words were softly uttered the bear Adjuchas' eyes widen in disbelief. The amount of Reiatsu that spiked right beside him left him frozen in place as he loomed over Reno's limp form, posed to deliver the death blow. It's, now bloodshot, eyes move over to where the spike of Reiatsu was surging from as its muscles tensed and pulsed in time. What he saw was a electric blue wolf sitting beside him. Yellow tufts of fur flare up on it's body as the electrical energy that pulsed off it's body wrapped around the bear freezing it in place. "Th.... that vo..ice." the bear growled lowly as he tired his best to make his body move. "Yes. You were right with your second assumption." Lucina spoke softly as she stood and started to pace around the bear. 

Tears seem to form in the large Adjuchas' eyes as he feels her razor sharp claws rip into his hide. With every inch she climbed seemed like lightning struck him as he got a jolt of electricity point blank. If humans had to relate it was like getting hit by stun gun each time her claws dug in. Small arcs of lightning seemed do dance around the crimson streams as his life blood poured form the wounds her claws inflicted. As Lucina reached the bear's head she leaned to into his ear. Sweetly and softly Lucina whispers to the bear the final words he would ever hear. "You were and aren't worth my time." is what she says all to bitter sweetly. The bear's eyes begin to water as he fills her breath leave the side of is mask. He closes his eyes tightly as he feels the fur of her mussel brush across his neck. 

The anticipation started to kill him, the moments that ticked away as he awaited the death blow seemed like minutes that flowed into hours and days. Why wouldn't she strike? How much of a sadist was she? Please, oh please he begged in the back of his mind. Please end my life and spare me this indecency just let me die. Is what he begs. Slowly he felt the hot breath of his killer on the fur of his neck, the desperate pleas of death turned to pleas of mercy, he did want to die. He wanted to live on. If he could only vocalize what he was thinking he would promise to leave them be and never mess with them again. 

A sick pop as his flesh is punctured by her fangs echo through his head beating like a war drum as each fang sunk in. The bears eyes open slowly as his crimson life force bubbled though the wounds and trickled out of his mouth onto his brown fur. The life seemed to leave his eyes as a supercharged surge of electricity coursed through his body causing it to convulse with every tug the wolf made at his neck. The bear vision goes blurry turning his world dark as he can hear every tear at his muscles and flesh the devil wolf did as she yanked. His soul pulsed painfully as each fiber tore and each vessel ruptured. The pain he felt for seemingly an eternity lasted mere moments as Lucina tore through his neck like a chainsaw. The Visceral spray of blood pour forth like a fountain covering the white sands in a red hue. 

Lucina uses the bears chest as a springboard as she directed herself away from the falling body as well as directed it away from Reno's beaten form. Like a cascade of domino's the bears body fell to the ground. His mouth was gaped open and his eyes were a lifeless white as his blood pooled around his head. The small critters of the sand seemed to rejoice as the powerful blood is absorbed into the sands like a dry sponge would take in water greedily. Lucina lands with a graceful light thud by Reno as her fur returned to the black color it truly was. Then with a rather un-lady like slurp she swallows the chunk of flesh she tore away. "Not bad." she says as she walked up to the meal. 

*Sometime Later*

Tiring of waiting for Reno to wake Lucina walks up to his large frame and starts to softly nudge at his mask with her mussel. But it seemed useless. Trying once or twice more Lucina gets fed up with the whole situation. She couldn't kill him, she couldn't leave him like this or he would die. It was so frustrating. "Wake up!" she roars as three cuts trace along Reno's chest.  "Yeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww!" Reno howls painfully as he shoots straight up almost hitting Lucina in the process.  "The hell was that for bitch!" He screams as he paws at the bloody claw marks that traced across his chest. "Don't complain I didn't let you to die." Lucina replies bluntly as she sat back down. 

 "You're the one cutting people under your protection when they are on the verge of death!" Reno shouts back as he shifts his flesh around getting rid of the cuts. "I said don't complain. Now eat. It'll help you heal." Lucina says as she looked at him.  "And what am I suppose to eat? Sand?" Reno bit back as he re-assumed his werewolf form. "The rest of that." Lucina replied as she motioned with her head toward the rest of the bear Adjuchas corpse.  "I figured you'd have eaten it all." Reno says as he looks over at it. "You did your part. You earned what I left you." she replied gruffly. "Besides the general says I have to evolve you before he gets back." she tacked on as he walked over to the body. 

That would be the motivation. Reno thought as he bent down over his meal.  "Thank you." he says quickly and almost under his breath. "What was that?" Lucina snaps back quickly although she heard what he said.  "Said it looks good." Reno replied before digging in. "That's what I thought." Lucina bit back as he ate.

Human World Tokyo~

A man in tattered ratty clothing sat in the alleyway of the building that Fumiko and Kioshi once called home. The man sat with his knees drawn up to his body his arms folded over them. Dirty fingers protruded though torn cloth gloves as the man's hooded head sat firmly over his folded arms. ♫_Trap door in every step, Truth is I can't connect. Move along I work in stages, Where you at it looks like cages. See a little, see a lot come around and see what your not. Up and down but never out, Last one here is left to shout._♫ softly plays in hidden headphones as the man pulls his head head up a little allowing his piercing eyes to look through the person that had just dropped a little money in the hat he had left in front of him. 

The man was Obidiah Stane, and he was back on assignment as ordered awaiting to see if his target would ever return from the Soul Society. He didn't care how long it took if it ever happened at all. But once that day came he could relay it to his master.  A master that hadn't shown up in two weeks. He didn't worry though. There was a longer period of absence from his master when he had fled the American Midwest. He only hoped that his master was safe. ♫_ Sometimes the worst is the best, Pick it up and beat the rest. Dig deep to find every scrap, Tragedy can make you laugh. Sign up and sell your soul, Whats that? Rock and Roll. Don't get it, you never learn. Where it's cold, it's where you burn......_♫


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2010)

_Flashback
Rounding the corner of the building, but no one was there. "I'm sure there was just a huge spike right here. It can't have disappeared that fast...could it?" Fumiko thought in disbelief until she turned her head. There etched or rather burned into the wall was a message.

Don?t think I?ve forgotten Fumiko. ​XIII​End_

_"Now that I think about it I wonder if that message could have meant something else?"_ Fumiko thought as she sighed, her shoulders slumping to the ground. Ever since that message appeared on the wall of her barracks simply things like this began to come back into her mind. If that message meant something else, then that would mean there were _two_ people after her. "Just fantastic then, my hair is going to turn white before I even become remotely old!" She yelled startling a tense Kioshi who was at present trying to scrub the letters off the wall.

"Sorry Fumiko...it's not coming off at all." The words on the wall before them had slightly faded, but it wasn't because of the soap and water. "Plain soap and water isn't going to work. A very skilled kido user placed these messages here." She explained as she ran her hand across the message again just hoping it was a dream. It just didn't seem real that someone would target her when she had no knowledge of really anything important.

"Well if I can wash off then can't you erase it with kido then? I mean this usually is your field of expertise isn't it?" Fumiko simply shook her head as took a seat next to her friend. "Why do you think it partly faded now? When you left I tried that, but the best I could do was make it lighter than it already was. Someone must more powerful, I'm guessing on the level of a captain, had to have put this here."

_"To think such a great day turned sour this fast."_ Kioshi thought as he stared at the message. He truly didn't know what was going on, but all he needed to know was that his friend was being targeted and he needed to be by her side.

"Say let's go for a walk. Being around here is only going to make both of us depressed." Fumiko said standing up as she began to trot off going nowhere with Kioshi right on her tale. "Nothing's happened so let's just worry about it when the time comes no?" She said flashing her younger friend a toothy smile as she folded her arms.

_Your always trying to put on a front...huh Fumiko?_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Koshima had arrived at the sixth division barracks, and he smirked a little bit, there Toshiro sat on the stairs to his house, reading a book as always when he wasn't training, that's about all he did recently, train, study, and read, Toshiro seemed to be taking this situation light heartedly.

?Yo, Toshiro-san.? Koshima called, catching the attention of the younger Shinigami.

?Ah, Koshima-san, good to see you again.? Toshiro shut his book, and sat up from his laid back position.

 ?Yeah, I just went to pass by Taomi-san's house on the way here, I heard about what happened.? Koshima grinned, ?She's a reckless one, eh??

?Yeah, I won't deny that.? Toshiro laughed, and then both of them turned when they felt a rather powerful Reiatsu.

?Ooh, it's Zaishi-fukutaichou!? Koshima waved at Zaishi, ?Zaishi-fukutaichou, how are you today??

Toshiro had seen this guy come in earlier, he was the same guy who had been with Isis when she tested her Zanpaktou out on him, the Fifth Division Vice Captain, however Toshiro had only caught his first name, he had never really met the guy yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Ooh, it's Zaishi-fukutaichou!? Koshima waved at Zaishi, ?Zaishi-fukutaichou, how are you today??
> 
> Toshiro had seen this guy come in earlier, he was the same guy who had been with Isis when she tested her Zanpaktou out on him, the Fifth Division Vice Captain, however Toshiro had only caught his first name, he had never really met the guy yet.



Zaishi blinked. "Ah, Oh hello." He waved. "Long time no see Koshima-san." Zaishi smiled a bit. "I've been doin alright today, tried to drop a letter off with Yuugao but turns out he wasn't there... Shiro-san didn't even know where he went... It's troubling... I don't wanna explode!" He chuckled. "So, Hows it goin over here?"


Human world-

"Huff...huff....huff..." Akuma coughed. "Damn it, When the hell did you get here anyways!?" He shouts. "I've been here from the start Akuma-san." Hasenko comments. "Damn." Akuma grabbed his stomach. "This dude is strong.. stronger then Kento." He thought to himself. "If you are worried, I will tell you this. The concern on your face is unwarranted. I am not as strong as Kento, He was merely holding back." Akuma's eyes widened. "Why the hell would he do that!? He cut me to pieces." Hasenko nodded. "Yes, I do not understand his thought process much. But i know this, He is preparing you for your fight against your hollow side."

Hasenko sat on a tree stump. "You see, your hollow will be as strong, fast and agile as yourself. However he will have more knowledge and control over your zanpakto. He will also go for every kill move he can. In order to prepare you, Kento lowered himself to your range." Akuma grumbled. "That's indeed how you should feel." Hasenko comments. "Where'd Kento run off too." Akuma demanded. "He is not here." Hasenko responds. "That's not good enough, where is he!" Hasenko shook his head. "As i said, i do not know how he thinks."


Elsewhere-

"It's good to see you Yuugao-san. A captain eh? Interesting." Yuugao narrowed his eyes. "Kento, I would appreciate it if you would leave. I'm busy here as you can see." Kento nodded. "Yes, busy with trying to find out about the Reaper attack. A kido cannon was used, it condensed the ambient reishi in the air that came from the shinigami here who attacked and killed the hollows, as well as the reishi created from the reapers own attack. But, you already knew that." Kento comments. "Indeed." "So this must means they have launched an attack on soul society and you wish to counter it before it starts. Noble, but you can't do that yourself." 

Yuugao drew his blade. "Are you working with them Kento-san? You've never been one to trust." Kento followed by taking his Bokken out. "I could say the same to you." "A wooden blade? Is that how you choose to seal your zanpakto?" Kento smirks. "It's better then the other option." The bokken begins to glow. "Shall i show you, how my blade looks normally?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

“Ex..explode? What the hell is he talking about?” Toshiro blinked a little bit.

“Oh that, that's simple.” Koshima grinned evily, “Shita-taichou placed a Law on Zaishi-fukutaichou, for every rule he breaks, the punishment is that he explodes.”

Toshiro's eyes widened, “Then how the hell is he in one piece?!”

Koshima smirked, “Zaishi-fukutaichou has experienced something far more menacing than exploding every time he breaks a rule, unfortunately none of us know exactly what it was, but it's said that if anyone else besides him experienced it, their mind would probably snap.”

Toshiro turned to look at the Zaishi in shock, what could possibly so horrific that only this man could experience it without his mind snapping in two? Toshiro gulped a little, he honestly didn't want to think about that possibility.

Koshima laughed a little, “Still though, you break the rules way too often for your own good Zaishi-fukutaichou.” Koshima smirked, “I was just about to take a walk around the Seireitei with Toshiro-san.”

Truthfully, Koshima had an ulterior motive than just taking this walk, he planned to question Toshiro if he noticed anything different about Taomi lately, Koshima had noticed more and more that her actions seemed far too uncharacteristic for her, and Koshima hadn't lied back then when he asked Taomi all those questions, he truly did suspect that she was up to something, what it was he didn't know, but at least he had been satisfied knowing she didn't seem to have any knowledge of working with the Reapers.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyohei yawned as he covered his slightly bloodied hands. He had just came back from wrecking the entire Surfing Shark gang. Permanently putting the past behind him, though of course he didn't kill anyone of them....or at least he hoped so. He walked down some random street with his hands in his pocket. Not feeling very interested now that things have calmed down lately.

Then a sudden spark ran through his head. He could feel a familiar Spiritual Pressure, though of course he wasn't happy that he knew about this. Those Joutei bastards had him learn this unconsciously. "Hogo," Kyohei muttered to himself as he looked around. He then noticed a house nearby where he felt Hogo's spiritual pressure stronger.

"Perfect, kicking ass got me all hungry," Kyohei's stomach growled as he headed for the house. He assumed it was Hogo's house instantly without thinking about it. Then without even knocking, Kyohei opened the door himself. "Hey brat, give me something to eat. I forgot the way to that drugdealer's(Kento) place," he rudely commanded just as he entered without even looking.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei yawned as he covered his slightly bloodied hands. He had just came back from wrecking the entire Surfing Shark gang. Permanently putting the past behind him, though of course he didn't kill anyone of them....or at least he hoped so. He walked down some random street with his hands in his pocket. Not feeling very interested now that things have calmed down lately.
> 
> Then a sudden spark ran through his head. He could feel a familiar Spiritual Pressure, though of course he wasn't happy that he knew about this. Those Joutei bastards had him learn this unconsciously. "Hogo," Kyohei muttered to himself as he looked around. He then noticed a house nearby where he felt Hogo's spiritual pressure stronger.
> 
> "Perfect, kicking ass got me all hungry," Kyohei's stomach growled as he headed for the house. He assumed it was Hogo's house instantly without thinking about it. Then without even knocking, Kyohei opened the door himself. "Hey brat, give me something to eat. I forgot the way to that drugdealer's(Kento) place," he rudely commanded just as he entered without even looking.



Click. The hammer of a pistol dropped back. "Hello." Shino speaks as he barrel of the pistol rests on the side of Kyohei's head. "It seems you've decided to break into my house, I don't appreciate people breaking into my house you know. So i'll have to ask you to state your business here and use your words carefully, i'm a cop."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> "Perfect, kicking ass got me all hungry," Kyohei's stomach growled as he headed for the house. He assumed it was Hogo's house instantly without thinking about it. Then without even knocking, Kyohei opened the door himself. "Hey brat, give me something to eat. I forgot the way to that drugdealer's(Kento) place," he rudely commanded just as he entered without even looking.





InfIchi said:


> Click. The hammer of a pistol dropped back.  "Hello." Shino speaks as he barrel of the pistol rests on the side of  Kyohei's head. "It seems you've decided to break into my house, I don't  appreciate people breaking into my house you know. So i'll have to ask  you to state your business here and use your words carefully, i'm a  cop."



Hogo had sensed a familiar Reiatsu nearby, it was Kyohei's Reiatsu, Hogo could tell that much. Hogo then heard the door open, and Kyohei come in demanding that Hogo fix him something eat, though he was still in the other room at the time. Deciding this situation could get serious if he didn't step in, Hogo walked into the room Shino and Kyohei were in, and saw Shino had a gun pointed at the side of Kyohei's head.

“Ah... um.. hello Kyohei-san, nice day today isn't it?” Hogo asked, then looked over at Shino, “Pardon his rudeness, Shino-san, this is Kyohei-san, I believe you two met before, when those gang members were beating me up.”


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

BANG! Was the only sound Kyohei heard as he bullet flew next to his head. The boy remained frozen as his eyes looked as the bullet next to him. At one point he almost fainted from the shock. He gulped as sweat began running down his head. He then slowly looked at the shooter with a little fear. 

Though when he noticed who it was, his fear turned into anger. "HEY! YOUR THAT BLOCKHEADED COP!" the freshman yelled out with his teeth clenched. "What's the big deal shooting at me like that, asshole!" the boy raised his fist in the air. It was then that he noticed Hogo walk in. "So your a pedo to huh!? Don't worry brat I'll save you!" Kyohei recklessly assumed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> BANG! Was the only sound Kyohei heard as he bullet flew next to his head. The boy remained frozen as his eyes looked as the bullet next to him. At one point he almost fainted from the shock. He gulped as sweat began running down his head. He then slowly looked at the shooter with a little fear.
> 
> Though when he noticed who it was, his fear turned into anger. "HEY! YOUR THAT BLOCKHEADED COP!" the freshman yelled out with his teeth clenched. "What's the big deal shooting at me like that, asshole!" the boy raised his fist in the air. It was then that he noticed Hogo walk in. "So your a pedo to huh!? Don't worry brat I'll save you!" Kyohei recklessly assumed.



?Idai na seirei no burokku, Defend!? Hogo called out the name of his ability, bringing up a Reiatsu shield which sprung up around Kyohei, encasing him in it so that he couldn't simply get out of it.

?Kyohei-san, please, this is Shino-san's house, if you continue this rudeness I'm not liable for what happens to you.? Hogo stated with a sigh, he didn't want to see Kyohei get hurt, not by creating a ruckus inside Shino's house.

?My family is gone now, Kyohei-san, they died in the explosion in Karakura Plaza, I've been living with Shino-san ever since then.? Hogo looked down at the ground, not really wanting to recall that painful day.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> ?Idai na seirei no burokku, Defend!? Hogo called out the name of his ability, bringing up a Reiatsu shield which sprung up around Kyohei, encasing him in it so that he couldn't simply get out of it.
> 
> ?Kyohei-san, please, this is Shino-san's house, if you continue this rudeness I'm not liable for what happens to you.? Hogo stated with a sigh, he didn't want to see Kyohei get hurt, not by creating a ruckus inside Shino's house.
> 
> ?My family is gone now, Kyohei-san, they died in the explosion in Karakura Plaza, I've been living with Shino-san ever since then.? Hogo looked down at the ground, not really wanting to recall that painful day.



"You need to get better friends Hogo-kun. If you keep around this kind of guy i'm worried what will happen to you." Shino put the pistol back in his holster. "You're lucky i'm not off duty right now Kyohei. I might have just gone and arrested you." He turned his back and waved his hand, a large beetle walked into the room with a tray on it's back. "If you want a drink go ahead, the Bee's i make are pretty good at making some sweet drinks." He handed an amber colored drink over to Hogo.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

"What the hell?!" Kyohei blurted as Reiatsu shield encased him after Hogo said some sort of command. He was surprised but not too surprised, everything didn't seem much as a shock lately. 

He raised an eyebrow as Hogo kindly asked him to stop. As soon as Hogo would let the shield down, he would go own at trash talking Shino. Though when Hogo began talking about his family had been killed and he was staying here, he decided to just back down.

He looked at the boy for a few seconds and then calmed himself. "...Fine.....I accept your apology Blockheaded Cop," Kyohei stubbornly said as he folded his arm. He could sympathize with Hogo, losing a family member and being accepted in by a father like figure. Of course, Kyohei wouldn't admit to it though. 

"You're lucky i'm not off duty right now Kyohei. I might have just gone and arrested you." were the words that came out of Shino's mouth. "Yeah, yeah. Been there done that," he told him nonchalantly. "I guess I'll stay around for your foo- I mean something to drink," the blond freshman corrected himself as he stuck a sucker into his mouth. However, from what Hogo told him, about his family being killed by that explosion, it caused Kyohei to actually want to do something about the rogue shinigami.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Hogo willed the shield to disappear, and the shield disappeared, and Hogo smiled a little bit as he took the drank, “Thank you Shino-san.”

Hogo turned to look at Kyohei, and gave him a smile, “I'm not extremely well at cooking, but my friends always told me I was pretty good at whipping up a sandwich, if you'll excuse me I'll go make you something.”

Hogo turned around, and walked into the kitchen, Shino allowed him to use the stove in order to make the sandwiches, and he was actually about to be in the middle of doing so, Hogo couldn't cook very good at anything else. Hogo looked over the ingredients on the counter, a package of pre-steamed chuka noodles, Vegetable Oil, A carrot that was about 2 oz, which had already been peeled then thinly sliced, half of a small green bell pepper which was thinly sliced, a fourth of a small onion which had been thinly sliced, an entire green head of cabbage which had been chopped, a package of yakisoba seasoning, some Beni-shoga, salt, pepper, and about four pieces of bread shaped in a hot dog style bun.

Hogo grabbed the package of noodles first, pouring them into a bowl, and then loosening them up so that they were prepared properly. After this Hogo placed a skillet on the stove, turning the heat on medium-high, then he grabbed a teaspoon, poured vegetable oil into it, and poured it into the skillet, then tipped the skillet in multiple directions to spread it out. Hogo then he placed the carrots, onions, and green bell peppers into the skillet, allowing them to begin going through the frying process. Grabbing a spatula, Hogo slowly stirred the ingredients in the skillet around, spreading them evenly until they felt soft, then he added the cabbage into the skillet, and stir fried all of the ingredients for another minute, then he turned the heat down to low

Hogo grabbed a measuring cup that measured out 1/6th of a cup of a liquid, and poured water into it until it was full, then he grabbed the bowl, dumping the noodles into the skillet, and then pouring the water into the skillet on top of the noodles, then Hogo placed a lid over it. Hogo would occasionally check the pot, and then put the lid back over it, he did this until it looked like the liquid had been almost dry. After this, Hogo opened the lid back up, and added the Yakisoba powder for seasoning, stirring the noodles and other ingredients up quickly, and after about fifteen seconds of this, Hogo turned the heat off, and removed the skillet from the stove, allowing the ingredients to cool slightly. After this, Hogo split the ingredients out of the skillet enough to make four servings, and spread them out evenly among the bun shaped bread. Hogo then used the Beni-shoga in order to season the sandwiches up even more, placed them on a tray, and came back out to Kyohei, holding the tray up to him.

“Would you like to try one of these?” Hogo smiled a little, the process had only taken him about six minutes, “They're still warm since they just came off the stove.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kento's blade took the form of a"Such a scary blade." Yuugao comments. "I did not want for it to come to this Yuugao-san. I merely want you to go back to soul society. It would be best for everyone involved it you were not here any more." Yuugao nodded. "I understand the concern Kento-senpai. But i will not leave." He charged forward. "A shame." Kento swung his blade and the two clashed, causing the ground beneath them to impact.

Elsewhere- 

"Hmm...." Ichibu rubbed the back of his head. "So... that's what he said huh?" He sighed a bit. "Man... He takes things too personal. We've had enough trouble locating Akuma... It's best we consider Yuugao as acting command on this situation though. I know he knows what he's doing... He has more drive to capture the Reapers then anyone else here." The shinigami before him nodded and shunpo'd out. "Man... I just wish he'd given me some heads up."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyohei watched the shield around him disperse into nothing. _'Brat learned pretty fast,'_ he thought to himself as he scratched his head. Kyohei walked into the kitchen with scowl on his face. He sat down in a somewhat improper manner. He could smell the food Hogo was and began to slightly drool.

A devilish smile consumed his face as he looked down at the tray of food. He quickly took a bite of it and chewed it slowly. "Not bad kid," he complimented him, though it didn't want to show that he loved it. "I've been meaning to ask you something. Why do you always smile, even when shit is still as bad as it is right now?...when my mother died.....I didn't smile at all," Kyohei asked Hogo a serious question that was bothering him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> A devilish smile consumed his face as he looked down at the tray of food. He quickly took a bite of it and chewed it slowly. "Not bad kid," he complimented him, though it didn't want to show that he loved it. "I've been meaning to ask you something. Why do you always smile, even when shit is still as bad as it is right now?...when my mother died.....I didn't smile at all," Kyohei asked Hogo a serious question that was bothering him.



Hogo blinked a little bit, wondering exactly what brought that question on, however he realized that he did smile a lot, despite how bad things had gotten, and Hogo also realized he never noticed that until now, it had been something his brother instilled him since he could think straight as a kid.

“Onii-san was always a firm believer that no matter how bad things got, tomorrow was always a new day.” Hogo laughed a little, “He would always tell me, “Don't worry about it, you got a bad grade in class, but it's alright otouto, tomorrow is always a new day.””

Hogo smiled, looking at the gloves on his hand, “Onii-san left me these as a memento to remember him by, these gloves are where my power comes from, so I can never lose them.”

Hogo looked up at Kyohei, “I guess I didn't realize I was always smiling til now, I came from a family where my mom abused me, Onii-san tried to protect me until he died from a terminal illness, then my friend's mom found out about it, and she took me into her own house.” Hogo placed the tray down on the table in front of Kyohei, “After that, whenever I would walk to or from school, sometimes gangs or just random people would pull me into alleyways and beat me up.”

Hogo sighed, “I'm a pacifist though, so I just let them do so, after all as long as they're not hurting anyone else, it's okay.” Hogo frowned, “If it were anyone else, then I would do something about it, you see I've always been extremely strong, ever since I turned ten years old, I found myself able to lift objects most ordinary people wouldn't be able to lift on their own.”

Hogo looked down at the ground, “If I punched someone with all my strength, I would probably nearly shatter all their bones in one hit, when I told my friends about this they looked at me as if I'm insane.” Hogo smiled sadly, “They always told me I should do so, but I just can't bring myself to do it, I couldn't bring myself to hurt someone else unless they were harming my friends.”

Hogo looked up at Kyohei, still smiling, this time not sadly, but with the smile of an innocent kid, “So I guess you could say I'm a glutton for punishment, and I've always gotten through it by believing what Onii-san believed, tomorrow is always a better day.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

The swell of Reiatsu surrounding V?li said it all. Gersemi and R?n both watched, one with intrigue, the other anger, as his body shrunk and contracted, twisting in on itself until only a black blob remained. The Gillian fabric dissolved into the wind, and the hedgehog Adjuchas, V?li Raze stood proudly in his new body.

Gersemi nodded with approval.

R?n exploded.

Literally. Her fire Reiatsu ignited around her and exploded, and when the smoke cleared (Gersemi had handily blocked it with a wave of sand), R?n was nowhere to be seen. Her fire explosion had actually somehow managed to be over a sinkhole stuffed with sand, and it had quickly glassed and shattered, dropping her straight back into the underground.

Actually, straight into a Gillian nest. A big one. Multiple ceros immediately flew through the air, striking through pillars of stone, ceilings and each other. They were incredibly dull, actually. They attacked whatever they wanted without worry. R?n spent a few moments thinking of how stupid nameless Gillian were. Then she thought about how Gersemi and V?li had both surpassed her.

Then she exploded again.

Actually she was getting good at exploding. Channel Reiatsu around her body, start converting the ambient Reishi to fire using Blaze Burst then rapidly exert power to flash convert causing an overload and explosion.

Although for R?n her method really just came down to 'get mad'. It worked though. The wave of flame ignited the cloth covering of Gillians well. They started burning quickly, the ambient Reishi in the air quickly increasing in density thanks to their deaths.

R?n breathed it in as she continued her raging and feasting. And grew stronger still.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

"Pretty lucky," Kyohei muttered about Hogo, but not loud enough to be clearly heard. "Damn, you can sure as hell drag on though," he spoke about the length of Hogo's speech. "I guess you have a good," he looked away after taking another bite. He then looked and Shino with his mouth full. "So Blockhead, that explosion got to you too huh?" Kyohei asked the officer after seeing his abilities. 

He looked down at the beetles that carried the trays. They were weird, but they were pretty useful. He was even thinking about taking one of them home with him..


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> "Pretty lucky," Kyohei muttered about Hogo, but not loud enough to be clearly heard. "Damn, you can sure as hell drag on though," he spoke about the length of Hogo's speech. "I guess you have a good," he looked away after taking another bite. He then looked and Shino with his mouth full. "So Blockhead, that explosion got to you too huh?" Kyohei asked the officer after seeing his abilities.
> 
> He looked down at the beetles that carried the trays. They were weird, but they were pretty useful. He was even thinking about taking one of them home with him..



"I really don't think you should be calling a cop blockhead." Shino comments. "And yes, the explosion brought out some powers in me." Shino sat back and sighed. "Honestly though... It's a bit of a shocker that my power is bugs." He shook his head. "I can make spiders too, Don't quite get that either... but... eh." He shrugged.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I really don't think you should be calling a cop blockhead." Shino comments. "And yes, the explosion brought out some powers in me." Shino sat back and sighed. "Honestly though... It's a bit of a shocker that my power is bugs." He shook his head. "I can make spiders too, Don't quite get that either... but... eh." He shrugged.


 
Hogo laughed again, ?Kyohei-san has always been like that, at least since I've known him, he has rude nicknames for everyone.? Hogo sat down in a chair finally, ?All of us gained some sort of power from that weird explosion.?

Hogo nodded, ?I have the ability to create shields, as you saw earlier when I made one around you, and I also have the ability to heal people.? Hogo shrugged, ?My powers are both defensive powers though, I don't have any offensive powers other than my own strength.? Hogo pointed his thumb in Shino's direction, ?Shino-san says my shield can take one hell of a beat down though, it took him at least four tries before he finally broke through it with his bugs.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

"Hmm," Ryan paced the street, trying to wrap his head around the code. In the end, Mira hadn't had any suggestions for him, and he'd left after wishing her well. Now Ryan had to figure out where to go next. He decided to touch base with Hogo. He had moved from his master's to stay with Shino now.

Actually Ryan hadn't spoken to Shino yet. Hadn't gotten to know him that well either.

Maybe now was the time for it.

As Ryan approached their home, he was surprised to find he could sense Kyohei. Huh.

The door was open.

"Yoooooo," Ryan called out, stepping through, "Friendly neighbourhood powered human, coming to check things are cool."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm," Ryan paced the street, trying to wrap his head around the code. In the end, Mira hadn't had any suggestions for him, and he'd left after wishing her well. Now Ryan had to figure out where to go next. He decided to touch base with Hogo. He had moved from his master's to stay with Shino now.
> 
> Actually Ryan hadn't spoken to Shino yet. Hadn't gotten to know him that well either.
> 
> ...



Shino rubbed his temples. "Honestly... doesn't anyone know how to knock... Why is everyone just walking into my house? Is this some kind of convention?" He sighed again. "Besides, you guys need to try and keep it down... Josei-san is taking a nap upstairs and if you wake up her it'll be bad." He looked around. "Ah... Is Josei san still upstairs Hogo-kun?" He asked.

Elsewhere-

"It seems like i've been gone forever." Akira thinks to himself. "Not too long." Kazen comments. Akira scratches his dog behind the ear and sighs. "Two weeks already and i've got nothing to show for improvement." He stood up and looked around the park. "Not only that... I haven't been able to find my family. They weren't at Karakura square... i don't think. They weren't listed as the victims... yet, they aren't home either... Where did they go.." Akira looked at the ground. "It'll be alright... I'm here." Kazen stood next to Akira. "Thanks boy." Akira sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

"Ah," Ryan rubbed the back of his head, "Sorry for barging in like this. Is everything okay? Seems to be a big gathering here."

He looked around for Kyohei. "Always the troublemaker," Ryan clicked his tongue.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shino rubbed his temples. "Honestly... doesn't anyone know how to knock... Why is everyone just walking into my house? Is this some kind of convention?" He sighed again. "Besides, you guys need to try and keep it down... Josei-san is taking a nap upstairs and if you wake up her it'll be bad." He looked around. "Ah... Is Josei san still upstairs Hogo-kun?" He asked.


 
Hogo perked up a little bit, sensing a familiar Reiatsu drawing close to the house, a Reiatsu he had gotten to know quite well over the past two weeks, there was no doubt in his mind, this was the Reiatsu of Ryan, and soon enough he overheard Ryan's voice as well, saying he was coming through to check things out.

?Ah... Ryan-san, without a doubt.? Hogo blinked a couple of times, before realizing he had entered without knocking, ?Oh man, I totally forgot we left the door open.?

Hogo looked over as Shino asked him if Josei was upstairs, and Hogo nodded, ?Yeah, Josei-san's still up there, or at least she was the last time I checked, which was about fifteen minutes ago.? Hogo grinned, ?Unless she has special socks on that make her feet silent, she's up there still.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 20, 2010)

Hueco Mundo, Somewhere in the Menos Forest~ 

 "Die you friend!" Reno shouted venomously as his claws cut along the width of an un-retaining Gillian. The beast roars sourly as blood erupts from the fresh cuts as its head peels like an onion.  "Hey, you! Don't think I've forgotten about you either!" Reno's words booms as his form shrinks to the size of a human as he bounds along chasing down his next victim. * DOOOOOM!"* The Gillian roars as the kick from the small creature that pestered it sent it careening into a nearby tree.  "I'm gonna fucking kill you then eat you!" Reno cackles with a demented laugh as he resumes the size of his Gillian form. His sickle clawed hand tore into the dazed Gillian's skull as if it were made of wet paper towels. 

With a grunt he helps the behemoth up before turning on his heels. Then with another wild battle laugh he charges forward pulling the Gillian along for the ride.  "Head goes, body follows." Reno jokingly says as he explains his philosophy to anyone that might pick up on it. * Crack, Crack, Crack* the Gillian's head seemed to echo as if it were Hollow, ironic no, with each tree Reno used for battering ram practice. If it weren't for the fact that the trees ran up through the ceiling and partly stuck through out in the wastes of the desert Reno would have already feel about seven trees. 

As Reno surged through another tree with a skull jarring crack he pulls down with his grip sending the Gillian plummeting back to the ground.  "Come on you pathetic bastard, I thought you'd put up a better fight then that." Reno growled as the Gillian started to bleed out form its head.  "Come one get up. Show me that fight in ya." Reno mocked as he planted his left foot on the Gillian's head. Twisting his foot a grinding sound can be heard since the floor of the forest wasn't covered in sand, but was a much harder substance.  "Come on, your not dead yet are ya?" Reno asks as the Gillian struggled to even remain conscious. 

From a distance Lucina perched atop a larger boulder watched the destruction that Reno was causing. "Not good. The general was wanting a level headed Hollow, not this raving lunatic." she mutters as Reno removes his foot from the Gillian's head. She had noticed the difference in behavior soon after he ate what part of that Bear Adjuchas she had left him. Shaking her head she wander if it was a sign that he was getting read to ascend to the next level. Or if it was the true face of this Gillian. There seemed to be so much more there then that could be seen on the surface. A roar in the distance, drawing Lucina's eyes, can be heard as the scent of blood clung in the air. To any hungry Hollow that dared to venture toward the smell a virtual feast awaited. That is if they could get past Reno. Cutting her attention back to Reno she noticed that he had released the behemoth and had picked him up. Visibly displeased she watched as he started to rip limbs away then in turn he would incinerate what ever he pulled off with a Cero.  "How'd you like that ya bastard?" Reno inquires as the Gillian starts to slip into shock. 

"Gillian, quit playing with your food." Lucina barks agitatedly. Allowing the Gillian to drop to its knees Reno turns a glance toward Lucina.  "Done told you one time to many bitch. My name is Reno." he says adamantly. "Same can be said here you moron, my name is Lucina. Not bitch!" She replies with a shout as she actually pulls herself from a sitting position. Dropping the bloodied Gillian to the forest floor Reno starts to walk forward.  "What's that? You want me to show you the proper respect by calling you by your name, while not showing the same courtesy to me?" Reno asks with a bit of a grin. Lucina eyes narrow behind her mask as she stared a hole through the very agitating Hollow. 

* "BWAHaHaHaHaAhAaHaHaHaHaAhAhAhAhAaHA!!!"*

Reno cackled.  "That is the most hilarious shit I've ever hear." Reno says as he bats a tear away that ran across the front of his mask. "You name comes with respect." Lucina snorts as she appears face level with Reno, although he has shrunk some in his Gillian form Reno was still a large Hollow, standing in the air. "As your superior I already demand the respect of you at least using my name." she says as her Reiatsu started to climb.  "Well then, what the hell you going to do about it?" Reno asks with a smug tone.  "We haven't spared in a while, what's wrong. Afraid I'll beat you this time?' Reno asks bluntly with a snap. "Eat your food, and I'll be glad to put you back into your place Gillian." Lucina growled. 

 "Why not now?" Reno shoots back as he lumbers forward. "Simple, you as you are aren't worth my time. Your going to need all the strength you can muster. So hop too before I take you up on the offer to start now." She says not even cutting a look back.  "What ever." Reno grunts as he turns to go and eat the several Gillian he killed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Hogo blinked a little bit as Ryan asked where Kyohei was, and wondered for a second if Ryan had actually gone blind, then decided that maybe he was just confused.

?Kyohei is right here.? Hogo said, pointing directly at Kyohei who had been sitting across from him, and Hogo frowned a little bit.

?You came here to ask about the note of yours I take it?? Hogo asked, and received a nod from Ryan.

?I see, so you didn't figure it out.? Hogo stated, before picking up one of the sandwiches on the tray, and taking a couple of bites out of it himself, there was enough here for all four of them, if anyone else besides he and Kyohei wanted some.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

"I don't think I can," Ryan sat down in a chair. "I'm starting to think I might have just been meant to hold this, not translate it. You know, wait until someone comes for it? Liana was doing some investigation work I think, so maybe her boss knows to come for me if he doesn't hear back from her?"

Ryan chuckled nervously. "Kinda weird to think I mean something like that."

He shoots a sidelong look at Kyohei. "I see you're still alive, so have you gotten any better with that power of yours?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2010)

A vein popped on Kyohei's forehead as he noticed Ryan walk in. "Yeah knock before you come in Spermhead!" he had the nerve to say after just doing the same thing. He continued eating his food, but with eyes narrowed at Ryan. "Troublemaker huh?" he angrily said with his mouth full. 

"Of course fucking I'm alive, I don' die that easy," Kyohei responded to Ryan as he tried to look badass while eating. "But, dying wouldn't be such a shitty idea. There are a lot of people I'd want to get away from," the boy's eyes went to the side as he put one of his hands in his pocket. "I don't care for these freak ass powers, but if It'll let me beat the shit out of those Rogue's then I can hang with it. Though the stuff I can do is pretty badass.."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Hogo perked up, something twisted inside of him, like it was wrenching his stomach, and it made him feel sick inside, the kind of sickness you get when you're on a boat at sea and you get seasick, Hogo felt like he could throw up right there and then. Hogo's body started to sweat, and he started to look a little pale, this Reiatsu was definitely that of a Shinigami's, but it felt far more powerful than Toshiro or Akuma's Reiatsu, hell it even felt more powerful than the Reiatsu of that monster Akuryu that Toshiro and Akuma fought.

 ?Someone is fighting in Karakura Square right now.? Hogo blinked, ?It's two Shinigami, and they're both incredibly powerful, in fact one of them almost feels like Kento.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> A vein popped on Kyohei's forehead as he noticed Ryan walk in. "Yeah knock before you come in Spermhead!" he had the nerve to say after just doing the same thing. He continued eating his food, but with eyes narrowed at Ryan. "Troublemaker huh?" he angrily said with his mouth full.
> 
> "Of course fucking I'm alive, I don' die that easy," Kyohei responded to Ryan as he tried to look badass while eating. "But, dying wouldn't be such a shitty idea. There are a lot of people I'd want to get away from," the boy's eyes went to the side as he put one of his hands in his pocket. "I don't care for these freak ass powers, but if It'll let me beat the shit out of those Rogue's then I can hang with it. Though the stuff I can do is pretty badass.."



"I see nothing's changed then," Ryan chuckled.

He noticed a crackle of power around Kyohei as he was showing off, and reached out to snag the Reiatsu. He played with it in his hand for a bit, before breaking it down into the light and dark components he could reduce spiritual energy to.

"But we're all growing stronger at least."



GikuHonishimo said:


> Hogo perked up, something twisted inside of him, like it was wrenching his stomach, and it made him feel sick inside, the kind of sickness you get when you're on a boat at sea and you get seasick, Hogo felt like he could throw up right there and then. Hogo's body started to sweat, and he started to look a little pale, this Reiatsu was definitely that of a Shinigami's, but it felt far more powerful than Toshiro or Akuma's Reiatsu, hell it even felt more powerful than the Reiatsu of that monster Akuryu that Toshiro and Akuma fought.
> 
> ?Someone is fighting in Karakura Square right now.? Hogo blinked, ?It's two Shinigami, and they're both incredibly powerful, in fact one of them almost feels like Kento.?



"Hmm?" Ryan raised an eyebrow, and let his senses reach that far. "Ah, yes, that's...quite big. Very big." he laughed nervously again. "Well, hopefully it stays there. Cause that would swallow us whole."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2010)

Kyohei was slightly amazed by Hogo's sensing ability. Though soon enough he would feel the pressure as well. "Damn," Kyohei muttered as he began sweating from his forehead. "Time to show off!" the boy said as he cracked his knuckles. He was ready for battle and wasn't willing to hold back.

"I CALL FIRST SHOT!" Kyohei yelled out as he stood from his seat. He then immediately headed for the door. Obviously going to where the powers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

"Oh NO!" Ryan reached a hand out and grabbed Kyohei by the back of the collar. The boy struggled for a moment until Ryan slammed him onto the table.

"Kyohei *I* could beat your ass right now, and if I was standing anywhere near that fight the pressure would crush me outright. I'm not letting you run off to die, so don't be an idiot."

Ryan smirked, his Reiatsu splitting to allow him access to dark. "If you're so desperate for a fight, why don't we have some fun then?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2010)

"Gwah!" Kyohei yelled as he was slammed onto the table, knocking some of the food off. "Grrr," he became angered as he rubbed the back of his head.

"You bastard!" he cursed after he heard Ryan's challenge. "Looks like someone else hasn't changed either! he declared he quickly got up from the table. 

"Always the coward aren't you!? Well it looks like I'll have punch your head on straight like last time!" Kyohei threatened as his anger caused him to crush the sucker in is mouth. "Trust me, when I get back I'll sure as hell beat your ass, but for know you can wait!" declared before he he quickly kicked the table at Ryan.

It wasn't used as an attack, but mainly as a distraction so Kyohei could get out of his sight. When he did that, Kyohei rushed for the door. If he was successful at getting past Ryan, he would go straight outside.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

"Not so fast asshole." BLAM!!!! A spray of bullets fly past Kyohei on his way to the door. "Don't move. That shot was a warning." She holds a shotgun in one hand with a rifle strapped to her back and two pistols at her side. "S...shit..." Shino thinks to himself. "Move another step and i'll blow your head to kingdom come." She growls. "No one comes into my place and starts busting up my stuff!" "Actually it's my place." Shino interjects. "SHUT UP!" Josei shouts. "Right, Sorry, my bad." Shino slinks away. "Now how bout you just have a seat huh? Nice and easy little boy."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2010)

"OOF!" Ryan held both hands out and caught the table, stepping back once to prevent it falling. He was about to swing it around into Kyohei's face before he heard a series of shots.

And promptly decided it was better to slowly put the table back where it had come from and not annoy anyone further.

"Sorry," he raised his hands, flushing red a little, "sorry."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Hogo blinked slightly as the table went flying backwards, kicking all three of the sandwiches he had made onto the ground and splattering them. Hogo looked down at the sandwiches gaping at them, his handiwork had been destroyed by Kyohei kicking the table at Ryan in an attempt to escape. Hogo narrowed his eyes slightly, very few things upset him, but this upset him greatly.

His attention was caught by Josei, who shot at Kyohei, and stopped him from leaving, and Hogo rushed forward, grabbing Kyohei, and easily pulling him backwards and up against a wall with an iron grip.

"I suggest you sit back down, unless you want me to put you in a box." Hogo looked at Kyohei with an icy death glare, "You ruined my sandwiches, asshole."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2010)

"Not so fast asshole." Kyohei heard behind him before he touched the door. "Or wha-" before he could finish, a stray of bullets flew by his head. The sound of the gunfire caused him stop in his tracks. "Now how bout you just have a seat huh? Nice and easy little boy." the sound of being called a little boy caused his anger to slightly rise. He slowly raised his hands as he watched the woman in the corner of his eye.

The words that came from Hogo's mouth put him in quiet the predicament. He then slowly walked towards table. Before sitting down, he pulled the chair off of the floor. Kyohei's head remained low, as did his hair that covered his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

"Yeah, That's a good boy." Josei comments as Kyohei sits down. "Ah... Josei-san I don't-" "Shut up Shino! How could you let this kid come in and cause a ruckus! You're a cop you should know how to deal with this situation!" She pumps the shotgun. "Josei, What i'm trying to say is-" "If you so much as move a muscle i'll blow your head off." She narrowed her eyes at Kyohei. "I think i saw you running around with one of the local gangs. Think you can just burst into a cops house and rob her huh!?" "JOSEI! LOWER YOUR DAMN GUN!" Shino shouts. "Eh!?" Josei's eyes widen. "Listen, This is Kyohei, he is one of Hogo's friends. He and Ryan started arguing, that's all. There is no need to use your guns here." Josei lowered her shotgun. "You better be right." She then turns around. "Now then, I'm going back upstairs and i'm going to take a nap. Next person to wake me up gets two to the heart and one to the head."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Hogo sighed a little bit as Josei went back upstairs to take a nap, he walked over to the now ruined sandwiches, and managed to pick them up off the ground, hoisting them onto the tray. Hogo then took them over to the trashcan, and dumped them into the trash can, although that pained him in some ways more than others. Hogo felt guilty for snapping at Kyohei back then, especially over something as stupid as a couple of sandwiches.

Hogo walked back over to the table, and looked at Kyohei who seemed to be in a quiet state, his hair was covering his eyes, and Hogo sighed again.

?Look, Kyohei-san, I'm sorry for what I did back there, sometimes I'm just really easy to upset.? Hogo blinked a little bit, he didn't know why he felt so guilty for snapping at Kyohei, but he just did.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

Kento Vs Yuugao-

"You wont win Yuugao." Kento points his blade at the captain. "Your power is capped and mine isn't." Yuugao huffed. "You think this is the limit of my strength Kento?" He smirked. "There is no point in continuing Yuugao. You will only cause more destruction." Yuugao nodded. "That may be true, but it will be well worth it to be rid of you Kento." Kento smirked. "I never disappear for long Yuugao-san." Kento closed his eyes. "This spell is special Yuugao, You'll be the first one to witness it. I hope you realize what an honor that is." Yuugao raised his blade. "Don't think you can scare me kento, I know all about your type." Kento smirked. "Do you now?" The tip of his blade begins to glow red. "Then, Tell me if you've seen this before." The ball of red glows larger.

Elsewhere-

"W...what the hell was that?" Akuma sensed a sudden burst of powerful reiatsu... yet, he hadn't felt a single thing before that. "It was Kento-san... I know that feeling anywhere." Hasenko comments. "Damn that guy.... He wasn't just holding back, he wasn't even trying." Akuma grit his teeth. "Do not lose focus Akuma-san, I am your opponent." Akuma turned to Hasenko, the giant man was now wielding two steel gloves. "Tch, I know that." He grumbled and charged forward.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Toshiro and Koshima had begun their little walk around the Seireitei, the day seemed to be enjoyable enough, however Koshima still had things nagging on his mind, things that he needed to ask Toshiro in order to better understand exactly why Taomi had become so interested in this subject. Taomi was a curious one indeed, however she rarely went so far as to act on her own volition unless someone helped her out, this way she wouldn't be the only one in trouble. Koshima became worried however, after he heard from Shita-taichou that she had broken into the Library, that wasn't something Taomi would ever do on her own, at least not the Taomi he knew, and Shita-taichou agreed with him on that matter.

?Hey Toshiro-san, we've been enjoying the scenery so far.? Koshima sighed, ?However I think it's time I got down to business.?

Toshiro raised an eyebrow, ?Got down to business?? Toshiro became curious at Koshima's choice of word.

?I'll skip the side order, and get straight to the main dish.? Koshima's face turned serious, ?Have you seen Taomi-san doing anything suspicious lately??

Toshiro's eyes widened a little, ?Aside from attempting a break into the library? No, I haven't seen Taomi-chan doing anything suspicious at all.?

Koshima nodded a little, ?I see, doesn't that seem odd to you though?? Koshima stopped their pace, turning to look at Toshiro, ?I mean, Taomi-san isn't like that, she wouldn't do something so reckless without help.?

Toshiro sighed a little, ?I've only known Taomi-chan for two weeks, I can't tell you the exact details of her personality, however it did strike me odd that she did this before telling me.?

Koshima raised an eyebrow in inquiry, and Toshiro continued, ?Taomi-chan asked me if I would help her out, she sent me letters about information she had gained about Akushou, and what she was up to at the time, it doesn't make sense that she wouldn't tell me about this little escapade of her's.?

Koshima rubbed his chin for a moment, ?I see, that's very interesting, that Taomi-san went through all that, so uncharacteristic of her.?

Toshiro went to go nod his agreement, then suddenly -shing- A Zanpaktou had been pointed at his neck.

?I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you a favor, Toshiro-san.? Koshima grinned evilly, ?Or to be more precise demand one of you, you see I'll be needing those letters of yours, otherwise your head gets cut off right here.?

Toshiro gulped a little bit, ?I... I would give them to you, but there's a minor problem..?

Koshima narrowed his eyes in a deadly glare, ?What would that be, Toshiro-san??

?Someone... someone confiscated them while I was out drinking with a friend..? Toshiro gulped again, Koshima was a lot stronger than him, and could easily cut his head off.

Koshima sighed a little bit, ?You're a smart man, Toshiro-san, a smart man, but not a very crafty one.? Koshima shook his head, ?I seriously need to ask you a favor though.? Koshima put his Zanpaktou away.

?What favor would that be?? Toshiro asked, sighing in relief.

?I'm performing an investigation of my own sort you see.? Koshima smirked in a friendly manner, ?Of course Shita-taichou gave me permission to do so since he trusts me with this sort of thing, your nervousness right there was out of fear for your life, not out of fear that you might have been discovered.? Koshima paused for a moment, seeming to be in thought, then continued, ?I was wondering if you would tell Shita-taichou everything that Taomi discussed with you, I know Shita-taichou seems like a very scary man, but I'm sure he would be grateful for any information you may have.?

Koshima smirked at Toshiro's curious look, ?Consider this a deal, in exchange for you giving him information, you will be cleared of all possible suspicion still remaining.? Koshima chuckled slightly, ?You can't pass up a deal like that, can you??

Toshiro blinked a couple of times, and then nodded hesitantly, ?I can do that, however won't he set up that punishment called Pain or whatever??

Koshima smirked, ?As long as you don't lie, then you have nothing to worry about right??

Toshiro nodded a little, ?Fine, I'll do this then, if it will get my name off the suspect list completely.?

Koshima grinned, his plan had been a success after all, of course he lied about whether or not Toshiro could be cleared of his suspicion completely, however Koshima had told Shita-taichou he would bring someone Taomi talked to back for questioning at the end of the day, and Toshiro had been the most likely choice in the matter.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

Azaki-

"Now now Toshiro-kun. You aren't required to go to the fifth division." Azaki comments. "Forgive me, I overheard you as i was walking back home." He steps around the corner. "Now Koshima-san. I think you and i both know the only one Toshiro-kun has to answer too is Yuugao-taicho. If Shita wishes to clear Toshiro-kuns name he can speak with Yuugao-taicho. I already know that Toshiro and the Captain have had talks about the situation. There is no need to go and drag him out of his division. Considering neither Shita-taicho nor you have the authority to go dragging out members of another division whenever they wish." Azaki stepped over to Koshima. "Please, allow Toshiro to return to his training. It's important for him to grow stronger at this time and build bonds with others."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Azaki-
> 
> "Now now Toshiro-kun. You aren't required to go to the fifth division." Azaki comments. "Forgive me, I overheard you as i was walking back home." He steps around the corner. "Now Koshima-san. I think you and i both know the only one Toshiro-kun has to answer too is Yuugao-taicho. If Shita wishes to clear Toshiro-kuns name he can speak with Yuugao-taicho. I already know that Toshiro and the Captain have had talks about the situation. There is no need to go and drag him out of his division. Considering neither Shita-taicho nor you have the authority to go dragging out members of another division whenever they wish." Azaki stepped over to Koshima. "Please, allow Toshiro to return to his training. It's important for him to grow stronger at this time and build bonds with others."



Koshima blinked a little as he overheard the newcomer, and a small smirk formed on his face, this was obviously the man Taomi spoke to him about, the man known as Kane Azaki, he had seen this face around before, but never actually spoken to the guy.

“Hoh.. you must be Kane-san, I overheard about you from Taomi-san.” Koshima smiled with a friendly smile on his face, “A pleasure to meet you honestly, my name is Hikari Koshima.”

Koshima's face then turned into a mischievous grin, “What you say is true, normally if Shita-taichou wanted to hear Toshiro-san speak, then he would have to go through Yuugao-taichou in order to do so, however as both of us just found out sometime after he sent Zaishi-fukutaichou here, Yuugao-taichou is nowhere in sight.” Koshima rubbed the back of his head lightly, “Also, as you can clearly see, I'm not dragging him out of the division, I'm asking him if he would simply speak to Shita-taichou in order to tell him everything he knows.”

Koshima grinned with a fox like grin, his eyes shut now, “I do have a question for you though, who sent you to Taomi-san's house? You claimed it was Yuugao-taichou, however I know Yuugao-taichou quite well, he is the type of man to get his own hands dirty, he wouldn't have sent you to do the work for him.” Koshima kept the grin on his face, “Although if you don't want to tell me the truth right now, it's fine, I don't have any intention of telling Yuugao-taichou or Shita-taichou that you claimed to investigate her under him.”

Toshiro had been surprised at this news, Azaki had gone to talk to Taomi? Based on the way Koshima was acting, this matter was obviously serious, and Toshiro decided his best bet would be to stay out of it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koshima blinked a little as he overheard the newcomer, and a small smirk formed on his face, this was obviously the man Taomi spoke to him about, the man known as Kane Azaki, he had seen this face around before, but never actually spoken to the guy.
> 
> ?Hoh.. you must be Kane-san, I overheard about you from Taomi-san.? Koshima smiled with a friendly smile on his face, ?A pleasure to meet you honestly, my name is Hikari Koshima.?


 
"Yes, I knew who you were Koshima-san." He bowed back. "And please, Azaki is fine." He looked the man over a bit. An unpleasant fellow from the get go that is how Azaki felt about him.



> Koshima's face then turned into a mischievous grin, ?What you say is true, normally if Shita-taichou wanted to hear Toshiro-san speak, then he would have to go through Yuugao-taichou in order to do so, however as both of us just found out sometime after he sent Zaishi-fukutaichou here, Yuugao-taichou is nowhere in sight.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head lightly, ?Also, as you can clearly see, I'm not dragging him out of the division, I'm asking him if he would simply speak to Shita-taichou in order to tell him everything he knows.?
> 
> Koshima grinned with a fox like grin, his eyes shut now, ?I do have a question for you though, who sent you to Taomi-san's house? You claimed it was Yuugao-taichou, however I know Yuugao-taichou quite well, he is the type of man to get his own hands dirty, he wouldn't have sent you to do the work for him.? Koshima kept the grin on his face, ?Although if you don't want to tell me the truth right now, it's fine, I don't have any intention of telling Yuugao-taichou or Shita-taichou that you claimed to investigate her under him.?
> 
> Toshiro had been surprised at this news, Azaki had gone to talk to Taomi? Based on the way Koshima was acting, this matter was obviously serious, and Toshiro decided his best bet would be to stay out of it.



"As you can tell, It is since Yuugao-taicho is gone that i went to investigate for him. It was his request before leaving. Honestly, I'm just a person who enjoys helping." He smiled. "I didn't want to tell her at first, i thought it might be better off if she didn't know. However, Taomi-san is not the person you think she is i don't think. Didn't you notice, Toshiro-kun and myself, we all grab the blade at the guard. Taomi-san grabs the blade at the hilt. Isn't that odd Koshima-san?" He smiled. "In fact... It seems odd that Shita-taicho would wish to question Toshiro-kun when you are the closest to Taomi.... so very odd.... " His smiled faded. "Toshiro-kun will not be leaving this division. I respect Shita-sans position, but if he wants to question someone, he should question his division by himself and leave the sixth division to question their own."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Yes, I knew who you were Koshima-san." He bowed back. "And please, Azaki is fine." He looked the man over a bit. An unpleasant fellow from the get go that is how Azaki felt about him.



Koshima smirked a little, “Azaki-san it is then.” Koshima could tell from the start that Azaki and himself would never be getting along until after this whole Reaper shtick blew over, both of them were far too inquisitive and caring for their own good to stand each other in times of mistrust.



> "As you can tell, It is since Yuugao-taicho is gone that i went to investigate for him. It was his request before leaving. Honestly, I'm just a person who enjoys helping." He smiled. "I didn't want to tell her at first, i thought it might be better off if she didn't know. However, Taomi-san is not the person you think she is i don't think. Didn't you notice, Toshiro-kun and myself, we all grab the blade at the guard. Taomi-san grabs the blade at the hilt. Isn't that odd Koshima-san?" He smiled. "In fact... It seems odd that Shita-taicho would wish to question Toshiro-kun when you are the closest to Taomi.... so very odd.... " His smiled faded. "Toshiro-kun will not be leaving this division. I respect Shita-sans position, but if he wants to question someone, he should question his division by himself and leave the sixth division to question their own."


          Koshima grinned a little bit, he liked Azaki now though, this guy didn't play around at all, he pulled out all the stops, “Very well then, you seem like a rather trustworthy person, and what you say makes sense, Yuugao-taichou is out so he sent you to investigate, I can accept that, I suppose I'll tell you the truth.”

Koshima nodded a little at Azaki's inquisition, “I have questioned Taomi-san many times in the past about this, her answer remains the same every time, that she's always held the blade like that ever since she can remember.” Koshima smiled a little, “This doesn't make sense at all though, the Academy would have scolded her for it, and she'd never pass the Kendo class, which leads me to believe her training she didn't receive from the Academy.”

Koshima's face turned serious, “The truth is I suspect Taomi-san of foul play, however I would never tell her that myself, we've been friends since I've known her.” Koshima nodded, “I have already been questioned by Shita-taichou about Taomi-san, as well as any involvement I may have with the Reapers.”

Koshima sighed a little, “I asked Shita-taichou for permission, and he agreed to allow me to perform my own investigation on people who are close to Taomi-san, this investigation technically has nothing to do with him, it's for my own satisfaction.” Koshima smirked slightly, “However I promised Shita-taichou I would bring some form of information back to him by the end of the day, while it's true he didn't hold me to that promise, Toshiro-san told me that he and Taomi-san had exchanged letters recently.”

Koshima rubbed the back of his head again, a habit of his, “Someone has confiscated those letters from Toshiro-san, and they contained vital information I could use to bring back to Shita-taichou, so if I can not bring the letters to him myself, then the only thing I can do is ask the person who possesses that knowledge to bring the information to him.”

Koshima grinned a little, "I suppose you're going to ask why I couldn't just ask him myself, and then bring the information back to Shita-taichou, but the answer is quite simple, it's not really provable evidence if I simply do this." Koshima sighed, "Inside of Shita-taichou's domain though, Law and Pain can be set up, which means the evidence would be solidified without  a doubt." Koshima shook his head slightly, "Truthfully I hate to resorting to this kind of thing, but in times like these, we all have to do what we can to help, you understand that better than anyone right?"

Toshiro finally spoke up, “Azaki-san, really it's fine, I don't mind doing this as a favor for Koshima-san, we've known each other for a little while now.” Toshiro shook his head a little bit, “Besides I've been thinking for a while now that it's strange that Taomi-chan was able to figure out some of the things she was.”

Koshima smirked at Azaki, “There you have it, are you going to tell poor Toshiro-san that he can't do something he wants to do?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koshima smirked a little, ?Azaki-san it is then.? Koshima could tell from the start that Azaki and himself would never be getting along until after this whole Reaper shtick blew over, both of them were far too inquisitive and caring for their own good to stand each other in times of mistrust.
> 
> Koshima grinned a little bit, he liked Azaki now though, this guy didn't play around at all, he pulled out all the stops, ?Very well then, you seem like a rather trustworthy person, and what you say makes sense, Yuugao-taichou is out so he sent you to investigate, I can accept that, I suppose I'll tell you the truth.?
> 
> ...



"It's not something Toshiro-san want's to do. He is the kind of person to simply go along with what someone else wishes if it makes the situation easier. he wouldn't offer blatant defiance unless it was absolutely necessary." His right hand rested at his hip, just a few inches above his Zanpakto. "Honestly, It would seem you have missed the bigger picture of this entire event anyways. If someone had confiscated the letters, and Toshiro-sans house has been both painted and had a seal placed on it. Doesn't it seem like the person who's taken the letters would be the one who did both of that?" 

He looked Koshima over. "Furthermore, if this is merely an investigation that you are preforming on your own there is no need for Toshiro-san to go. The ninth division can handle that sort of thing if they truly thought he was worth investigating, Even the third division would be handling the investigation. Toshiro has admitted everything to captain Yuugao, If you doubt Yuugao's interrogation methods, wait till tonight when he is supposed to return and speak with him yourself. There is no need to force Toshiro-san into something he doesn't truly wish to do."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "It's not something Toshiro-san want's to do. He is the kind of person to simply go along with what someone else wishes if it makes the situation easier. he wouldn't offer blatant defiance unless it was absolutely necessary." His right hand rested at his hip, just a few inches above his Zanpakto. "Honestly, It would seem you have missed the bigger picture of this entire event anyways. If someone had confiscated the letters, and Toshiro-sans house has been both painted and had a seal placed on it. Doesn't it seem like the person who's taken the letters would be the one who did both of that?"
> 
> He looked Koshima over. "Furthermore, if this is merely an investigation that you are preforming on your own there is no need for Toshiro-san to go. The ninth division can handle that sort of thing if they truly thought he was worth investigating, Even the third division would be handling the investigation. Toshiro has admitted everything to captain Yuugao, If you doubt Yuugao's interrogation methods, wait till tonight when he is supposed to return and speak with him yourself. There is no need to force Toshiro-san into something he doesn't truly wish to do."



Toshiro gaped at Azaki, the man had figured out his personality within a split second, and Koshima laughed loudly.

?Hoo.. I like this guy, he's a clever one alright.? Koshima chuckled a little, ?Alright, you got me on that one, I probably wouldn't have actually taken Toshiro-san along with me anyways.? Koshima grinned, ?I'm sort of a clumsy guy despite my reliability, and so I get myself into troublesome situations that aren't always my fault, Shita-taichou of course never punished me for them yet, however I figured I needed to cook up a plan to favor myself with him, so I did this on my own.?

Koshima chuckled again, ?I didn't think anyone would be eavesdropping on the conversation though, you showed up out of nowhere, and it looks like you're an unseated officer? You're much more powerful than that though.?

Toshiro punched Koshima in the back playfully, ?You could go for 10th division if you wanted, but you're unseated as well.?

Koshima grinned, ?True, but I have a reason for not wanting to be promoted, you see it's because-?

?Toshiro-kun!? A voice called out, and Koshima and and Toshiro turned around to see Kihone, carrying a paper with her, she looked to be extremely pale.

?Kihone-chan, what's wrong?? Toshiro asked, worry starting to paint his face.

?Sorry I couldn't get this to you sooner, I've been busy for a while now, but this morning, I received this message on my door step.? Kihone gulped, turning the paper around to show Toshiro the message.

_If you receive this message on your door step, then please take it to Toshiro-kun as soon as possible, tell him that in two weeks, we will be seeing each other again, and if he doesn't comply with my wishes, then I'll start targeting his friends myself one by one._

Toshiro's eyes widened, and Koshima's eyes narrowed a little bit.

?Seems like someone is targeting you, eh Toshiro-san?? Koshima asked with a hint of concern in his voice.

?Yeah.. they have been for a while..? Toshiro gulped a little bit, Koshima and Azaki didn't know about what happened on that day Toujiro was killed, but he had a feeling they would be asking him what this meant exactly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Toshiro gaped at Azaki, the man had figured out his personality within a split second, and Koshima laughed loudly.
> 
> ?Hoo.. I like this guy, he's a clever one alright.? Koshima chuckled a little, ?Alright, you got me on that one, I probably wouldn't have actually taken Toshiro-san along with me anyways.? Koshima grinned, ?I'm sort of a clumsy guy despite my reliability, and so I get myself into troublesome situations that aren't always my fault, Shita-taichou of course never punished me for them yet, however I figured I needed to cook up a plan to favor myself with him, so I did this on my own.?
> 
> ...



"Interesting that it says two weeks. Isn't Taomi-sans punishment lifted in two weeks?" Azaki asks. "Forgive me if i sound too rash, but it's become increasingly obvious to me that there is something up with that woman. she doesn't understand why she holds her blade a certain way? That makes no sense, now this letter shows up. I would watch her carefully if i were you." He held his zanpakto at the hilt and turned around ."But i must be off, I have something i need to do back at home."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 21, 2010)

Marcus' Inner World~ 

 "Well. That's new..." Marcus says as the colossal warrior took a step forward.  "Well if that is how it is, then that is how it's going to be." Marcus says as he pulls his Zanpaktou up around his left arm. The blade rested cutting edge up as he circled around. It was a technique that Marcus had developed in his early years in Zaraki to help compensate for not having a shield. Although he wouldn't dare try and fully block an attack from such a large opponent with such a questionable defensive tactic.  "Very well Marcus, here I come." Cerberus says as it pulls the ax high above it's head. Marcus steadies himself as the giant is preceded by a small earthquake. In what could only be described as an instant the heavy weight of the battle ax came crashing down. It struck the arena with such force that the very ground split. Dark viscous smoke billowed from the split as black flames started to arise. And just for a second Marcus felt that foreboding presence that he had felt earlier. 

His heart pounded with the force of a jackhammer as his eyes cut up to the on coming attack. The bite of the ax seemed to sparkle with the seductive embrace of Death herself. Morta, Marcus had felt her frigid embrace before. And it was far too soon for her to wrap those icy claws around him again. In that moment the muscles in his legs tensed as his whole body was allowed to drop. His ligament retracted allowing the motion to roll forward to be executed. Behind him the large ax bit into the ground with tremendous impact sending shock waves over his body aiding in his escape as he rolled through the giant's legs. Catching his forward motions his toes spread on the tops of his waraji as he throws his weight to the side causing his body to spin back around. 

A large crack seemed to split to the underworld itself as thick black smoke billowed up through the crack as with a crackle the black flames the Cerberus produced licked at the air as they spewed up. He could almost make out a familiar laughter as that dark presence flashed back into being. It was like a nightmare revisited as all of reality returned to it's normal pace. -CLANG!- the surface of the shield caressed Marcus' body as he was slammed with it. Leaving his feet Marcus is tossed with excessive force into the nearest wall. With a resounding thud he ricochets off and falls to the ground in a busted heap.  "It's not like you Bruticius. Your distracted." Cerberus booms as the ax is brought back high over it's head.

 "Don't tell me something I already know. It's redundant." Marcus says as he pulls himself back to his feet.  "Bedsides, I think I'm ready to end this." Marcus adds as he pulls his Zanpaktou out in front of him.  "Are you ready to yield then? Perhaps you are a wise warrior after all." Cerberus booms as he takes that Marcus is about to hand his sword over.  "Being an extension of my soul, you sure don't know me very well." Marcus replies as dark bands of words appear spiraling around his Zanpaktou. If one cared to read, they were seals in Latin.  "We are allowing you to use your sword, but we are not giving you Shikai." Cerberus says, the ground trembling as he steps forward. 

 "Who said anything about you giving me Shikai? I'm taking it." Marcus replies as the bands spiraled faster as he started to spike his Reiatsu.  "You are as stubborn as ever." Cerberus replies as he lowers his ax,  "But you will not break me." he adds with a booming voice.  "Watch me." Marcus snaps back as the bands stretch outward spinning more rapidly as Marcus focused more intently. -click- There it was, the opening he sought.  "Cry Havoc and Let Slip the Dogs of War, Cerberus!" Marcus shouts as the rings shatter and explode in all directions. Black flames overtakes him as his Shikai takes form. Stepping out of the flames Marcus he allows, -tink- the butt of his trident to hit the ground as he allowed the rest of he weapon to rest on his shoulder. 

 "Correct answer son of Rome." Cerberus says as a bright light floods the field. When the light fades the Coliseum is returned to normal as Cerberus stands before Marcus in his true form. In his hands is gripped tightly his trident. The black flames were now more prominent they flowed around the blade now instead of steam. They even partially spread to his arms.  "You have done well.",  "You have passed our test.",  "And in return we will teach you how to use more of our power." they speak one after the other.....

Soul Society, Outside Marcus' Room~

A shadow loomed over Marcus as he mediated. And from that shadow a hand moved down as if to grab the man. But as that hand got closer it caused a reaction as Marcus's eyes snapped open. In a blur all that was heard was a -SKIIIINT!- as the Roman's right fist wrapped up in the Shihakushō of the Shinigami that was hoovering over him. The tip of Cerberus flashed in the light as it stopped short of piercing the man's Adams Apple. The very weight of the man's flesh gently resting on the tip of the blade was enough to draw a trickle of blood. "Marcus! Whoa! It's me!" the man shouts as both hands rise defensively. The anger in Marcus' eyes drain as the feral scowl he wore dropped, it was James, the fool had came after all.  "I thought I told you to stay away, this was my fight." Marcus replies calmly as he re sheaths his sword. 

"I was just checking up on ya man." James replies as he wipes the small drops of blood from his neck. "Man that thing is sharp." he complains as Marcus turns back to him.  "So. What are you really here for?" Marcus asks........


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Interesting that it says two weeks. Isn't Taomi-sans punishment lifted in two weeks?" Azaki asks. "Forgive me if i sound too rash, but it's become increasingly obvious to me that there is something up with that woman. she doesn't understand why she holds her blade a certain way? That makes no sense, now this letter shows up. I would watch her carefully if i were you." He held his zanpakto at the hilt and turned around ."But i must be off, I have something i need to do back at home."



Toshiro sighed a little, what Azaki said made a lot of sense to him, it didn't make sense, nothing about Taomi really made sense when you actually sat down to think about it, everything she stood for prior to this now seemed to be crumbling around her.

?Interesting, indeed that is interesting.? Koshima rubbed his chin again, ?Yes, it's true Taomi-san's punishment is lifted in two weeks, and a lot of the things surrounding Taomi-san really don't seem to make any sense at all.? Koshima sighed a little bit, ?Well, I suppose since Yuugao-taichou isn't here, I will take this letter and show it to Shita-taichou, that way the word can get around rather quickly.?

?Of course, that sounds like a good idea, it's best to let someone of higher authority know immediately rather than wait.? Kihone nodded, ?Shita-taichou seems like a better choice too, he's not as lax as Yuugao-taichou is, he may be more inclined to do something about it.?

Koshima smirked, taking the letter from Kihone, ?If Yuugao-taichou caught wind of this, I can guarantee you _many _people would be under his eye at the moment, well I'll be off now.? Koshima said, waving at Toshiro and Kihone as he walked out of the division barracks, heading back towards the 5th division barracks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

12th Division- Human world monitoring station-

"W...what... what is this!?" One of the men shouts, he has odd green skin and his body seems to be in the shape of an egg. "What is it Kacho?" The man in charge walks over to him, he's bald with two horns getting out of his head. "There is a spike in reishi in the human world... This spike... It's... It's coming from ground zero! But not only that, Yuugao-taicho's reikyo has been spotted there too! What are we going to do Goba-san!" Goba rubbed his chin. "This is bad news indeed.... That power, it has to be a kido-spell... but what spell has that much destructive force behind it!" He rubbed the back of his head. "Alert the commander immediately!" Kacho nods and sends off a Hell butterfly-

The commander sighs as he receives the news. "Yuugao, Why did you go and run off to the human world." He shook his head. "I can't be suspecting him yet, He is far to dedicated." He waved his hand and a second division member appeared. "Yes sir!" He wears odd red armor atop his head and back. "Send word to the tenth, Seventh and thirteenth divisions! All three captains are to report immediately to the human world, Under special order of the Captain Commander, No seals are to be placed on them!" The man nods. "Right away captain!" With that, he vanishes. "Damn it... If Kento has his hand in this i swear I'll kill him this time."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

"Yo aren't you bored?"

Isis's eyes opened, and her attention focused on the nearby window. A man was leaning up against it, waving cheerily.

"You've been in here ever since that announcement this morning. It's not like they're in a hurry to attack by the looks of it."

"And you are?" she raised an eyebrow, standing and sheathing her sword.

"Kurogane Koukan," the man waved, "Fifteenth Seat of this here Division. Now anyway," he interrupted Isis who had just opened her mouth to reply to him, "You're obviously waiting for those guys to show up and beat the crap out of them and I appreciate that, I do. But you're also wasting a perfectly fine day. And you're the girl with the monster Shikai that lets you punch way WAY above your weight. That's interesting, you know?"

"And you want to sample Kingdom of Nightmares, I take it?" Isis remarked with a measure of disdain. "I don't know why everyone acts like it's such an enjoyable challenge to face. They learn afterwards but never before."

"See that?" Koukan frowned a little, "That's gonna get you beat sooner or later. You're being cocky."

"Please," Isis walked over to the window, "You said Fifteenth Seat? So you could crush me in an outright battle. But Kingdom of Nightmares doesn't discern based on the strength of the opponent. It finds the weaknesses inside you and then forces you to face them. it's not a Zanpakutō for fighting, it's a Zanpakutō for winning."

"Now that's just stupidly overconfident," Koukan sighed, poking Isis in the nose. He'd moved fast enough that his arm had been inside the Girl's Dormitory without setting off the Law on it. Isis growled. "You come to the training grounds already. Besides, these guys are top level badasses. When they attack you'd probably just get killed anyway."

Isis bristled. That sort of insulting dismissal would not go unpunished. She turned and strode right to the door of the dormitory, and followed Koukan to the training grounds. The people there cleared a little, gathering to see if Isis's Zanpakutō, still the hot topic, would do it again.

"Let's go girly," Koukan slammed his fists together, "Time you learned just what your levels are!"

"Fine." Isis clapped her hands together, and charged her Reiatsu. If this was how he wanted to play... _"Twin ties of Life, Four paths of Death, bind the flow of time around my foe, bind the head the hands the heart. Bind it all, and let stillness be your face and form. Bakudou Forty-Four: Twin Soul Binding."_

"Heh," Koukan raised a hand as the four chains emerged from Isis, splitting into two pairs that weaved around each other, creating a helical ladder as they raced towards him. A red fireball ignited in his hand, and the chantless Red Flame Cannon launched into the incoming attack. Isis twisted her hands, and followed up with the chant of Crawling Rope, converting the Kidou she was emitting. She stepped to the side as the red fireball raced past her, and raised her hands, shifting Reiatsu once again to convert the Kidou into the web of Ambush Flare, above Koukan.

"You're good, girly," he spread both arms out, a Dome of Reiatsu forming around him, holding the falling web off of him. "But this is just playtime, you'll need to shape up if you wanna hit in the big leagues."

_"Flare,"_ Isis began sending pulses of Reaitsu from her hands through the web, blossoms of red beginning to form at connecting points of the web strings. The crowded Shinigami knew what this was. She had already been known for using this combo. _"Blast Spheres."_ The three point chain of  12th Bakudou - 3rd Hadou - 8th Hadou was low level, but effective. It was already being adapted into higher combos.

The explosives formed all around Koukan's shield. He smiled, and added an extra layer inside it, followed by a box of Wall Bakudou.

Isis followed the chant of the last Kidou. _"Hadou Eleven: Reading Lightning."_ The surge of electricity emerged from her body, travelling along the web of Ambush Flare and merging with the reiatsu of Blast Spheres.

Blast Spheres and Flare were both fire Reiatsu, one a far more stable form than the other. Isis had used Ambush Flare to stabilise Flare and create Blast Spheres. The use of the electric Reiatsu of Reading Lightning would counteract that and create an explosion. Later on, when she had learned a Kidou built on fire and lightning Reiatsu, she would have an even stronger attack combo.

For now, she trusted the explosion to do the job.

For Koukan, he saw what she was doing and immediately changed tactics. The barriers around him fell as he raised his Reiastu and spun about, channelling power to the twenty second Hadou. Ripples of the Moon spread out in all directions, curving cutting waves of silver Reiatsu, shredding the falling net. He blasted forward with a Shunpo through the torn web, and charged Isis, sword drawn. She quickly grabbed and drew her sword, taking his attack before it even fully cleared her sheath. She vanished sideways with a Shunpo, now fully withdrawing the Zanpakutō and moving to combat him.

He swung his blade around, striking hers and sending sparks fly while his other hand shot out to punch her in the gut. She curled her free hand around his wrist to stop the hit, trying to shove his sword aside and strike him with hers. Koukan smiled and jumped up, turning in midair to throw a kick straight at Isis's head. She ducked under it, pulling his hand down as he twisted in midair, their swords locked together. He landed neatly behind her, pulling his sword and arm back to hold her in place, one arm around her neck, hand holding hers, the other keeping her from moving her other arm as long as she held her Zanpakutō.

"Got you, Girly," he smirked as she struggled. The watching crowd appeared very impressed.

"Kidou, Hohō, Zanjutsu and Hakuda are already over, huh?" Isis grumbled, unable to free herself. "Just great."

"Nothing left, huh?" Koukan remarked lightheartedly.

"Only an ironic command," Isis replied just as lightly, before her Reiatsu swelled. _"Embrace him," *Kingdom of Nightmares*."_

With the two so close, stuck together, only a small angular cone of the black Reiatsu encompassed them. Isis shoved her Reiatsu out to full, and followed Kingdom of Nightmares earlier teaching, began conjuring the Terrors.

"This is it, huh? The fabled Kingdom of Nightmares? What is this, spiders and blood? You're kidding."

Isis ignored Koukan, ignored his words, and the feel of his body as he held her in place. She focused on his spirit, and feeling for when he flinched. A monstrous being appeared, one that looks down on all it sees as meaningless. It was Demon beyond understanding. His heart flickered.

*THE UNKNOWN!* Kingdom of Nightmares declared triumphantly. Isis had already felt it, and began channelling the power of that Terror. The inability to understand what you face. See the Demons of the unknown, the powers that can never be understood. Forces that cannot be comprehended. Fear what will forever be beyond your grasp.

"Poke." He poked her right in the chest.

Some sort of incomprehensible spluttering noise emerged from Isis as she turned redder than one could expect anyone to look. The mixed look of mortification, disbelief and rage she gave Koukan as he let her go and she spun around to stare at him, Kingdom of Nightmares' field breaking down around them and the spirit itself in laughter, could melt stone.

Completely unphased by the Shikai and the look, Koukan laughed, stuck a hand out and ruffled Isis's hair.

"Looks like I win this one," he waved as Isis stared daggers, no, more like an arsenal of every blade imaginable, at him. He vanished in a Shunpo to go annoy someone else.

With the aura of death around her, no one approached Isis as she stood in the middle of the training ground stewing in her own rage for the rest of the day.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

5th division barracks

Koshima sighed a little, rubbing the back of his head, he looked down at the message that was sent to Toshiro, and tilted his head slightly. Koshima could almost swear that despite some minor alterations the handwriting appeared to be in a format Taomi was quite accustomed to, another peg on her already decreasing record in his eyes, if Shita-taichou noticed this there's a possibility Taomi's sentence could be lengthened, however there wasn't enough definitive proof to say Taomi wrote this, it was only a small hunch based on some similarities in writing style.

Koshima traveled along the barracks now, passing by multiple houses, including his own which had been marked, this journey always took a while, and it never ceased to amaze him how Shita-taichou managed to make his barracks so incredibly oversized. Koshima waved at a couple of friends on his way by, and flash them all some smirks, trying to keep the fact that the situation seemed grim and hopeless off his face.

Koshima eventually arrived at the Captain's Quarters for his division, and he peeked his head around the doorway in order to look inside.

“Ah, excuse me, Shita-taichou, are you in here? I'm terribly sorry if you're extremely busy, I can come back later for this.” Koshima paused to take a breath, “However, a message has been sent to Toshiro-san, it states that in exactly two weeks he will meet someone again, and that if he doesn't do what they wish, they will start targeting his friends one by one.” Koshima looked at the ground, “I would have let him given it to Yuugao-taichou, however Yuugao-taichou is nowhere to be found, so I thought it best to bring this message to you.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> 5th division barracks
> 
> Koshima sighed a little, rubbing the back of his head, he looked down at the message that was sent to Toshiro, and tilted his head slightly. Koshima could almost swear that despite some minor alterations the handwriting appeared to be in a format Taomi was quite accustomed to, another peg on her already decreasing record in his eyes, if Shita-taichou noticed this there's a possibility Taomi's sentence could be lengthened, however there wasn't enough definitive proof to say Taomi wrote this, it was only a small hunch based on some similarities in writing style.
> 
> ...



BOOOM!!!! "Ah, sorryKoshima-san, i was speaking with Zaishi." He steps out towards Koshima. "W..why... did i explode...?" Zaishi asks. "Because, if Yuugao is not around and you said you delivered the letter to him, then you didn't and thus broke the rules of listening to your captain and thus, exploded." Shita comments. "But... I gave it to Shiro... you know him, he's dependable." Zaishi smirked. "Yes, But he's not Yuugao is he?" Shita asks. "No... But he's Acting captain... sort of... with Yuugao away..." Zaishi responds. "Good, but not good enough. Go on now, you should be making sure the other members are following the rules!" He shouts at Zaishi with a stern look on his face. "Aye~ Sir!" Zaishi gets himself up and heads out, as he leaves, Shita smirks just a little. "I swear... He'll be the death of me." He chuckles lightly and turns back to Koshima. "Ah... sorry, what is it you wished to discuss with me?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> BOOOM!!!! "Ah, sorryKoshima-san, i was speaking with Zaishi." He steps out towards Koshima. "W..why... did i explode...?" Zaishi asks. "Because, if Yuugao is not around and you said you delivered the letter to him, then you didn't and thus broke the rules of listening to your captain and thus, exploded." Shita comments. "But... I gave it to Shiro... you know him, he's dependable." Zaishi smirked. "Yes, But he's not Yuugao is he?" Shita asks. "No... But he's Acting captain... sort of... with Yuugao away..." Zaishi responds. "Good, but not good enough. Go on now, you should be making sure the other members are following the rules!" He shouts at Zaishi with a stern look on his face. "Aye~ Sir!" Zaishi gets himself up and heads out, as he leaves, Shita smirks just a little. "I swear... He'll be the death of me." He chuckles lightly and turns back to Koshima. "Ah... sorry, what is it you wished to discuss with me?"



Koshima's eyes were wide as a bat as Zaishi-fukutaichou left the office, and he tried to get his raging heart under control, he had never been up close to witness an explosion of Zaishi-fukutaichou before, so this was a first for him, and it nearly scared with the wits out of him completely, so much that he almost stood there staring at Shita-taichou in a stupor when he asked him what he wished to discuss with him. 

 “I'm gonna need a new pair of pants..” Koshima stated, then cleared his throat.

Koshima held the paper up, the message being displayed directly at Shita-taichou, “This message was delivered to Toshiro-san while I was busy talking to him and a friend of his.” Koshima shook his head a little, “Toshiro-san is apparently being targeted by someone, which we already knew, however as you can clearly see their growing impatient with waiting.”

Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, “Suspiciously, this message indicates a two week time frame, comparative to that of Taomi-san's punishment, so I think it should be assumed that Taomi-san may either be a target, or is plotting something behind our backs, the person who received this message, Kihone-san, stated she did so in the morning, before Taomi-san broke into the library.”

Koshima rubbed the back of his head, “I decided it would be best to bring this message to someone I could trust, since Yuugao-taichou wasn't around for Toshiro-san to deliver it to, I decided that Shita-taichou would be the best person to bring it to.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koshima's eyes were wide as a bat as Zaishi-fukutaichou left the office, and he tried to get his raging heart under control, he had never been up close to witness an explosion of Zaishi-fukutaichou before, so this was a first for him, and it nearly scared with the wits out of him completely, so much that he almost stood there staring at Shita-taichou in a stupor when he asked him what he wished to discuss with him.
> 
> “I'm gonna need a new pair of pants..” Koshima stated, then cleared his throat.
> 
> ...



Shita sighed a bit. "Things are progressing as he thought then." Shita shook his head. "I did not want word of this to spread, but both 
Yuugao's and my Office were targeted by the reapers. Shita was able to remove the seals but it required much of his power and he vanished after finishing mine. I can only imagine that he went to the human world in order to find out what the reapers are planning." Shita sat down on a chair outside his office door. "This does not bode well for us Koshima-san. If it is indeed Taomi-san... That means that she wanted the punishment placed on her. If we think that way, it explains her actions." He rubbed his temples. "But even so, if it was Taomi-san, then how did these seals appear? when were they placed."

As he thought that, Three familiar faces passed by. "Shita-san." Captain of the 13th division, Tsuyoi called to him. "Yes, Tsu-sempai." He responded. "We will be headed to the human world... We just want you to know, Yuugao has been found." Shita nods. "Yes, i figured as much. Is he in trouble? Or perhaps, is he the trouble?" Tsuyoi shook her head. "We're going to aid him in a fight." Shita nods. "Thank you for your concern Tsu-sempai." She nods. "Let's go." With that, the three captains vanish. "Things are not going to be well Koshima-san."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2010)

Kyohei began sweating the Josei began talked about him, and became slightly angered that she knew about him once being in a gang. Though he began to calm down when she exited. He heard Hogo's apology, but didn't show any sign that he was hearing.

"Tsk, I get lashed out at daily. That doesn't bother me.....I just didn't like the fact that I ruined that delicious food,..." Kyohei spoke as he flipped his hair up, revealing his face. "So........my bad" he silently muttered but he tried to make sure Ryan didn't hear him. "So if your done whining,....lets makes some more," Kyohei turned his face to the side with a arrogant expression.

The blond then shrugged and headed for the kitchen. "Come on, I'm sure those shitty bugs can clean up that mess," Kyohei squinted his eyes with his pinky finger cleaning his nose


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Váli and Gersemi's strategies working together as Gillian were stronger than ever in their Adjuchas forms. No longer restricted in movement speed at all, Gersemi was about to propel herself through the sand with the greatest of ease, a small Reiatsu current moving her as she desired. Váli sat on Gersemi's back, surfing just above the sand level. The Adjuchas pair were easily able to go where they pleased, masked by a cloud of sand which brought them within range of targets.

Gersemi would ambush them with waves of crushing sand, and Váli deliver the coup de grâce with a spine. Váli didn't have to worry about his spines anymore. With his Adjuchas evolution, he had received the power of High Speed Regeneration. This produced any spine he fired again rapidly. He was powerful now.

Gersemi had always had the ability to control sand. Adding to her Adjuchas powers was Reishi Dominance, only improving the ability of the technique. For a not very fast, strong or powerful Hollow, this ability put her way at the peak of strength in this eternal desert.

The way the two worked now, they were easily devouring more. Still, it took a few days of searching before they found Rán again. She was in a bad way. Her aggression combined with the stifling feelings of her Gillian body had been an explosive point waiting to happen, waiting to override her sense of control. Unfortunately her pride had prevented her from eating Adjuchas as Váli did, and kept her from evolving at the same time.

She had fought for a long time unendingly in the Menos Forest, against those stronger than her that she had barely escaped from. Frankly, considering how she was torn up, it was a wonder she was still alive. Her Gillian form was smaller than ever though. She must have fed well down there.

Váli kept watch, as Gersemi baited and ensnared those around them. The only way Rán would heal, besides with time, was with strength. They would bring her food. Hopefully her pride would allow her to accept it.

It took time, and cajoling, to make her see the point, but eventually, Rán did feed what was offered. Her recovery began.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shita sighed a bit. "Things are progressing as he thought then." Shita shook his head. "I did not want word of this to spread, but both
> Yuugao's and my Office were targeted by the reapers. Shita was able to remove the seals but it required much of his power and he vanished after finishing mine. I can only imagine that he went to the human world in order to find out what the reapers are planning." Shita sat down on a chair outside his office door. "This does not bode well for us Koshima-san. If it is indeed Taomi-san... That means that she wanted the punishment placed on her. If we think that way, it explains her actions." He rubbed his temples. "But even so, if it was Taomi-san, then how did these seals appear? when were they placed."
> 
> As he thought that, Three familiar faces passed by. "Shita-san." Captain of the 13th division, Tsuyoi called to him. "Yes, Tsu-sempai." He responded. "We will be headed to the human world... We just want you to know, Yuugao has been found." Shita nods. "Yes, i figured as much. Is he in trouble? Or perhaps, is he the trouble?" Tsuyoi shook her head. "We're going to aid him in a fight." Shita nods. "Thank you for your concern Tsu-sempai." She nods. "Let's go." With that, the three captains vanish. "Things are not going to be well Koshima-san."


 
Koshima sighed a little bit, ?The seals could have been placed prior to Taomi-san being punished.? Koshima smirked slightly, ?Besides you've mentioned the Reapers are a clever bunch, it's possible they would have targeted one of their own in order to draw attention from the suspect.?

Koshima shook his head, ?At any rate nothing surrounding Taomi-san makes any sense, lately her movements have been uncharacteristic of her personality, even the way she holds her Zanpaktou is unusual, only Yuugao-taichou holds it in a similar manner.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head again, ?She doesn't even remember how she came to hold the sword the way she does, but how is that remotely possible? If she had used such a method in the Academy, she would have never graduated from the class.?

Koshima sighed again, ?I'm going to keep my eyes peeled on Taomi-san after her punishment is up.? Koshima narrowed his eyes, ?If she makes even one ornery move, I'll arrest her myself.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koshima sighed a little bit, ?The seals could have been placed prior to Taomi-san being punished.? Koshima smirked slightly, ?Besides you've mentioned the Reapers are a clever bunch, it's possible they would have targeted one of their own in order to draw attention from the suspect.?
> 
> Koshima shook his head, ?At any rate nothing surrounding Taomi-san makes any sense, lately her movements have been uncharacteristic of her personality, even the way she holds her Zanpaktou is unusual, only Yuugao-taichou holds it in a similar manner.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head again, ?She doesn't even remember how she came to hold the sword the way she does, but how is that remotely possible? If she had used such a method in the Academy, she would have never graduated from the class.?
> 
> Koshima sighed again, ?I'm going to keep my eyes peeled on Taomi-san after her punishment is up.? Koshima narrowed his eyes, ?If she makes even one ornery move, I'll arrest her myself.?



Shita ran his hand through his hair and let out a sigh. "We'll need to keep extra watch on her. Do not hesitate to call in the third division if you have any problems Koshima-san." He sat back and shook his head. "There is something big coming. Something on the horizon that spells disaster. Be careful with whom you speak to and about." He rubbed his eyes a bit. "Toshiro must meet with this person in two weeks, however, we too will be waiting. I'll discuss it with Fumetsu when they return. I'll even try to get the thirds help on this. We will work together and capture whoever it is that has been pestering Toshiro-san."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Shita ran his hand through his hair and let out a sigh. "We'll need to keep extra watch on her. Do not hesitate to call in the third division if you have any problems Koshima-san." He sat back and shook his head. "There is something big coming. Something on the horizon that spells disaster. Be careful with whom you speak to and about." He rubbed his eyes a bit. "Toshiro must meet with this person in two weeks, however, we too will be waiting. I'll discuss it with Fumetsu when they return. I'll even try to get the thirds help on this. We will work together and capture whoever it is that has been pestering Toshiro-san."



Koshima nodded, ?I would be careful, this person is still sneaking around Soul Society, and has eluded us thus far.? Koshima rubbed his chin a little bit, ?If they get wind that there are Captains watching the meeting, they may decide not to show up altogether.?

Koshima pondered himself in thought for a moment, ?Now that I think about it, it's likely this person has been following Toshiro-san for some time, they probably likely met him in the human world, and then tracked him down to Soul Society some time after he left.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head, ?I remember hearing through a 3rd division member that if it hadn't been for someone from the division pursuing him, he may have been put in serious trouble, I believe they mentioned the 25th seat of the 5th division, named Toujiro-san, I thought it seemed strange that he stopped showing up.?

Koshima nodded again, ?This person likely framed Toujiro-san for something, then came back to finish the job, and it's likely that they told Toshiro-san something about Akushou, I can only think of one reason they would want to do this.? Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, ?They want to use Toshiro-san's personality in order to try and have him unseal Akushou, it makes sense actually, Toshiro-san is the type who only shows resistance when necessary, if they use someone close to him, they can force him into doing this without having him know what he's doing.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Koshima nodded, ?I would be careful, this person is still sneaking around Soul Society, and has eluded us thus far.? Koshima rubbed his chin a little bit, ?If they get wind that there are Captains watching the meeting, they may decide not to show up altogether.?
> 
> Koshima pondered himself in thought for a moment, ?Now that I think about it, it's likely this person has been following Toshiro-san for some time, they probably likely met him in the human world, and then tracked him down to Soul Society some time after he left.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head, ?I remember hearing through a 3rd division member that if it hadn't been for someone from the division pursuing him, he may have been put in serious trouble, I believe they mentioned the 25th seat of the 5th division, named Toujiro-san, I thought it seemed strange that he stopped showing up.?
> 
> Koshima nodded again, ?This person likely framed Toujiro-san for something, then came back to finish the job, and it's likely that they told Toshiro-san something about Akushou, I can only think of one reason they would want to do this.? Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, ?They want to use Toshiro-san's personality in order to try and have him unseal Akushou, it makes sense actually, Toshiro-san is the type who only shows resistance when necessary, if they use someone close to him, they can force him into doing this without having him know what he's doing.?



"We have to be careful, but you underestimate the abilities of the captains. If we can get the 12th division in one this, we will be undetectable." He took a deep breath and let out a sigh. "You should know, Toshiro would never be able to unseal Akushou. The seal is far to strong for someone of his rank to break it. It would require multiple seated level shinigami in order to put a dent in the seal and even then it would take more power then Toshiro has in order to unseal him. The only way it would work is if they have been weakening the seal for weeks or months, there is no way that is possible, we have it hidden away in a secret place with multiple barriers around it." He shook his head. "Never mind that last bit... There is no way they could use Toshiro's power to unseal Akushou."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "We have to be careful, but you underestimate the abilities of the captains. If we can get the 12th division in one this, we will be undetectable." He took a deep breath and let out a sigh. "You should know, Toshiro would never be able to unseal Akushou. The seal is far to strong for someone of his rank to break it. It would require multiple seated level shinigami in order to put a dent in the seal and even then it would take more power then Toshiro has in order to unseal him. The only way it would work is if they have been weakening the seal for weeks or months, there is no way that is possible, we have it hidden away in a secret place with multiple barriers around it." He shook his head. "Never mind that last bit... There is no way they could use Toshiro's power to unseal Akushou."



Koshima chuckled a little bit, “No, no, it's not that I'm underestimating the ability of the Captains.” Koshima waved his hand, “Maybe I'm just overestimating the opponent, it just seems odd to me that by now we haven't been able to sense their Reiatsu.” Koshima smirked, “Honestly someone with the power to take out a 25th seat in one hit should be easily detectable by us, yet we haven't been able to signal out a single person, they're probably using some kind of equipment which makes their Reiatsu undetectable.”

Koshima nodded, “I understand that, it's not Toshiro-san being able to break the seal that I'm worried about, it's who else might be there besides Toshiro-san.” Koshima rubbed the back of his head once again, “Truthfully, the odds are slim to none, but I think it would be wise to consider the possibility that maybe Byokan has figured out a way to break through barriers, and it's also possible that Toshiro-san could just be used as a catalyst starter, with any other powerful Shinigami under Byokan's command doing the rest.” Koshima sighed, “Of course, then there's the issue of whether or not they have even figured out the location of the seal.” Koshima shook his head, “I just don't see any other reason for them to want to target Toshiro-san, he doesn't show any of the signs they would possibly look for in recruitment.”

Koshima chuckled, “Ahh I'm probably just thinking too much into this, sorry to take up your time Shita-taichou, I think I'll go see if anyone around the division needs help now.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

Kento let out a sigh, the ground was singed all around him and most of the debris was destroyed. Ground zero was now just a crater, no rock or chunk of building in sight. "It seems i over did it a bit." He thinks to himself, though his opponent was still encased in a cloud of smoke. "I wonder how did you survive?" He smirked, as the dust clear, Yuugao was revealed. Hundreds of black rods surrounding his body. "Amazing, I had to use Bankai in order to stop the attack." Yuugao huffed. "I'm glad you survived, it would be boring if it ended so easily." As he raises his blade once more, a senkaimon opens behind him and out steps the captains of the 13th, 10th and seventh divisions. "That's enough Kento." Tsuyoi comments. "Forgive me, he attacked first." Kento waves.

"Yuugao, Come with us." Tsu orders. "As you wish, Sempai." His bankai returns to its sealed form and he begins to step towards Kento. "I'm glad to see you haven't lost your power." Yuugao comments. "Don't act so tough Yuugao-san. Your arm is bleeding." Kento smirked. "Tch..." Yuugao held his shoulder and stepped through the gate.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei began sweating the Josei began talked about him, and became slightly angered that she knew about him once being in a gang. Though he began to calm down when she exited. He heard Hogo's apology, but didn't show any sign that he was hearing.
> 
> "Tsk, I get lashed out at daily. That doesn't bother me.....I just didn't like the fact that I ruined that delicious food,..." Kyohei spoke as he flipped his hair up, revealing his face. "So........my bad" he silently muttered but he tried to make sure Ryan didn't hear him. "So if your done whining,....lets makes some more," Kyohei turned his face to the side with a arrogant expression.
> 
> The blond then shrugged and headed for the kitchen. "Come on, I'm sure those shitty bugs can clean up that mess," Kyohei squinted his eyes with his pinky finger cleaning his nose



Hogo blinked a little bit as Kyohei walked back into the kitchen, and he smiled a little, he had managed to hear what Kyohei said under his breath, and he stood up from the table, walking off into the kitchen after Kyohei.

?Sure, we can make some more, but the preparation will take a little bit.? Hogo stated, however his senses once again perked up, and he turned to look toward a certain direction, it was the direction of Karakura Plaza, the ground zero point at that, where those Rogue Shinigami had used the cannon to blow everything up.

?Three more huge Reiatsu signals have showed up.? Hogo blinked a little bit, then he immediately noticed another change, ?Now four of them have left, and it appears Kento-san's Reiatsu vanished as well, I guess the fighting is over with.? Hogo sighed a little bit, ?I have a bad feeling about this, a very bad feeling.?

Hogo recalled the nightmares he had received vividly, and though he hoped he was wrong, everything that occurred within the past twenty minutes seemed to solidify that his prediction had to be true, it would only make sense that such strong people from Soul Society came to the human world. Hogo shook his head, shaking the feeling of dread off, and turned to Kyohei.

?So should we begin then?? Hogo asked with a nervous smile on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

Hueco mundo-

The others following Akuryu had all vanished now, all that was left was Jouryoku. "You've been acting odd lately." Jouryoku comments. "Oh? Odd? How so!" Akuryu grinned. "You've been acting more sane. More... intelligent them before." She remarks. "Kukukuku! I'm insane not crazy my dear! No.. I'm crazy, never mind!" He chuckles. "And you've grown smaller..." She speaks once more. "It's all apart of evolution. I am becoming something new, something better, something more powerful." He grinned largely. "And soon, i will become a vasto lorde.. King of these sands." Days later, Jouryuoku wouldn't even approach him, it was far too dangerous. With his coming evolution his sanity crush had gone wild. 

"GAHAHAHAH!!!" Akuryu laughs as he rips through another gillian. It had become easier as he grew, far too easy or him now. It was no longer a challenge. Even those who had inteligence were beneath him. Soon, his body began to glow brightly with dark reikyo. Jouryoku watched from behind a large outcropping of rocks. "GRAHAHAHA!!!!" Akuryu laughs, a burst of spirit explodes outward kicking up sands with it. 

As the dust cleared, she could see Akuryu, . "Fufufufu...." Akuryu looked at his hands. He stood only fifteen feet off the ground now, not quite a Vasto lorde in size, but still quite small for an adjuchas. "Now with this power." He waved his hand and opened a gargantia. "I'm going to the human world to check on Masajiro!" He smirked and leaped through the hole in space. Entering Karakura on the other side, he stood over the town. "Masajiro! Where are you! Big Daddy's here to take you home~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> As the dust cleared, she could see Akuryu, . "Fufufufu...." Akuryu looked at his hands. He stood only fifteen feet off the ground now, not quite a Vasto lorde in size, but still quite small for an adjuchas. "Now with this power." He waved his hand and opened a gargantia. "I'm going to the human world to check on Masajiro!" He smirked and leaped through the hole in space. Entering Karakura on the other side, he stood over the town. "Masajiro! Where are you! Big Daddy's here to take you home~"



Masajiro blinked a little as a new Reiatsu suddenly appeared in Karakura Town, this Reiatsu felt a lot more powerful than before. Masajiro was currently being kept inside a tower in the Shashu base, due to his overhulking size he could no longer simply walk freely around the town. Masajiro had continued eating Hollow for the Shashu, and eventually his body grew into a giant black mass, , Masajiro had evolved into a Gillian level Menos Grande, and was proud of that fact.

Masajiro grinned a little bit, he could tell who this Reiatsu belonged too, and Masajiro immediately raised his own Reiatsu as a result, not enough to really alert the Shashu that he planned on escaping, but just enough to alert this person to where his location was.

“Gwahahahaha! I'm over here Big Daddy~~!” Masajiro yelled with glee, hoping Akuryu would pick up on the Reiatsu.

---------------
Shino's House

Hogo dropped the plate he had just been carrying, and it shattered into multiple pieces on the floor, however that didn't register in Hogo's mindset at all, Hogo gaped into the distance, a vast Reiatsu had just shown up, one that registered on his meter as nearing the level of strength that Kento-san possessed, but not quite up to par with that exactly, however the feel of the Reiatsu, Hogo could not mistake this Reiatsu at all.

“This... no...” Hogo continue to stare offward, “Is this.. really the Reiatsu of that Hollow Akuryu?” Hogo remembered the day that Akuryu first showed up, he couldn't see the Hollow or sense Reiatsu very well, but he remembered the feeling that Akuryu gave off, and while this Reiatsu felt much stronger, the feeling was exactly the same, there had been no doubt in Hogo's mind, Akuryu had come back to Earth once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

Karakura-

"Ohohoho~ Sending out a signal are we!" Akuryu dropped to the ground lightly on one tip toe and placed his other foot down. "Now then, I've got a lot of ground to cover." He held out his arms and released four large dolls. "AWAY!" jabbing his arms and legs into the orbs, two in front two in back, he began to roll sideways down the street at great speed. "Doll car GO~~~" a trail of dust followed behind him as he raced towards masajiro's reiatsu signature. 

As he neared it, he broke away from his dolls and placed his hands on two of them. "Hmmm~ Distraction~" He closed his eyes and began to pump the dolls full of his spirit energy, then grabbing one of them, threw it towards the Shashu base, Leaping into the air behind it with the second, he kicks off the doll, causing it to explode in the sky, then leaps off the second, causing the same. Finally, floating in the air above the tower he claps his hands together and a tower of orange spirit engulfs it, cutting through and separating Akuryu and Masajiro from the current dimension. "Negacion~" He calls out with a smirk. "Come Masajiro! To home!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

"Ugh," Ryan stood up straight, "I don't want to deal with Shinigami business, but can we really let that thing run around?"

He was halfway to the door, when the presence cut off again. "The hell?" he paused, looking around, but he couldn't sense a thing any more. "was that  ahit and run or something?"

No other great power had flared up, so no Shinigami or Joutei or anything had arrived to deal with it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> As he neared it, he broke away from his dolls and placed his hands on two of them. "Hmmm~ Distraction~" He closed his eyes and began to pump the dolls full of his spirit energy, then grabbing one of them, threw it towards the Shashu base, Leaping into the air behind it with the second, he kicks off the doll, causing it to explode in the sky, then leaps off the second, causing the same. Finally, floating in the air above the tower he claps his hands together and a tower of orange spirit engulfs it, cutting through and separating Akuryu and Masajiro from the current dimension. "Negacion~" He calls out with a smirk. "Come Masajiro! To home!"



Masajiro laughed wildly, sensing the spirit energy surrounding the tower, and he immediately opened his mouth, a Cero condensing in it, and he fired the Cero off, opening a hole in the tower which allowed him to escape and walk out of it. Masajiro looked up at Akuryu, and he laughed again, ?Oh dear, it seems you've gone through some changes since the last time we saw each other.? Masajiro looked up, and noticed a Gargantua opening in the sky, ?Yes, I believe it's time we give a nice big welcome party to everyone around for my return.?

Masajiro started to float into the air, and looked down to see the other members of the Shashu gazing up at him, and he grinned a little behind the mask, ?I told you fools I would escape one day, so long suckers, you'll never see me again, GWHAHAHAHA!? Masajiro laughed loudly once more, and both he and Akuryu vanished into the Gargantua together, a welcoming sensation coming to Masajiro as they both ended up back in Hueco Mundo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Masajiro laughed wildly, sensing the spirit energy surrounding the tower, and he immediately opened his mouth, a Cero condensing in it, and he fired the Cero off, opening a hole in the tower which allowed him to escape and walk out of it. Masajiro looked up at Akuryu, and he laughed again, ?Oh dear, it seems you've gone through some changes since the last time we saw each other.? Masajiro looked up, and noticed a Gargantua opening in the sky, ?Yes, I believe it's time we give a nice big welcome party to everyone around for my return.?
> 
> Masajiro started to float into the air, and looked down to see the other members of the Shashu gazing up at him, and he grinned a little behind the mask, ?I told you fools I would escape one day, so long suckers, you'll never see me again, GWHAHAHAHA!? Masajiro laughed loudly once more, and both he and Akuryu vanished into the Gargantua together, a welcoming sensation coming to Masajiro as they both ended up back in Hueco Mundo.



The two entered the gargantia and returned back to hueco mundo. "Fufufu, It seem's we've switched places! Now i'm the small one!" He chuckled. "However, I'm much more powerful now." He looked around, his eyes shifting behind the slits in his mask. "Perhaps it's time to hunt. I wont be satisfied with gillian's now, I need Adjucha's flesh..." He stamped his foot on the sands. "We're going to the underground. To the Meno's forest, where the Adjuchas roam and rule over the gillian." He took a step forward, Jouryoku stood over him. "Are you feeling better?" She asked him. "Much. It's slaughtering time!" He jumped into the air and took in a deep breath, a cero forming as he opened his mask. "IMMA CHARGIN MA LAZAER!!!!" He shouts as the beam breaks through the sand. "Let's go!" He hops down the hole he created.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The two entered the gargantia and returned back to hueco mundo. "Fufufu, It seem's we've switched places! Now i'm the small one!" He chuckled. "However, I'm much more powerful now." He looked around, his eyes shifting behind the slits in his mask. "Perhaps it's time to hunt. I wont be satisfied with gillian's now, I need Adjucha's flesh..." He stamped his foot on the sands. "We're going to the underground. To the Meno's forest, where the Adjuchas roam and rule over the gillian." He took a step forward, Jouryoku stood over him. "Are you feeling better?" She asked him. "Much. It's slaughtering time!" He jumped into the air and took in a deep breath, a cero forming as he opened his mask. "IMMA CHARGIN MA LAZAER!!!!" He shouts as the beam breaks through the sand. "Let's go!" He hops down the hole he created.



Masajiro laughed a little, ?Gehehehe, it would seem you are correct there.? Masajiro listened as Akuryu said he was more powerful, and Masajiro couldn't deny that statement, Akuryu had certainly grown more powerful after his evolution into an Adjuuchas, Masajiro would have to work a lot harder if he planned to catch up with Akuryu.

?He's feeling juuust ~~ fiiiine!? Masajiro stated when Akuryu said it was slaughtering time, and he watched as Akuryu jumped into the air, burning a Cero into the ground which kicked up some sand, and burrowed straight through the rest of it, Masajiro became excited at the prospect of going to the underground, there would be Gillian and Adjuuchas level opponents there, and plenty enough of them to go around for both Akuryu and himself.

?Coming, boss!? Masajiro laughed, and jumped down into the hole after Akuryu.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

Human World-

"What the hell was that?" Akira's eyes widened. "No way... such... such powerful guys running around in this place?" He gulped. "Don't worry, I'll protect you!" Kazen stood in front of him. "You're a good dog." Akira pet his head. "Come on, let's go home..." He sighed, even though no one was home... No one had been... There was no way they were at ground zero, but no matter how hard he searched he couldn't find them. Kazen could sense Akira's pain, but didn't say anything. He kept close to his master as he always had. 


Elsewhere- 

Tap-Kento landed in front of Shino's house. "Good news everyone! I invented a kido that makes you hear this in professor farnsworth's voice!" He walked into Shino's home and passed by Ryan at the door. "I should tell you all that congregating together like this is dangerous. I sensed you all from a mile away, the reiatsu here is too dense for normal housing." He comments.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Tap-Kento landed in front of Shino's house. "Good news everyone! I invented a kido that makes you hear this in professor farnsworth's voice!" He walked into Shino's home and passed by Ryan at the door. "I should tell you all that congregating together like this is dangerous. I sensed you all from a mile away, the reiatsu here is too dense for normal housing." He comments.



Hogo blinked a little bit, then smiled slightly, ?I think Kento-san has been watching too much television lately.? Hogo sighed a little bit, ?I do think it is a little dangerous, that's why I was hoping we could get this over with as quickly as possible.?

Hogo pointed at Ryan, ?You see, Ryan-san here has received a note, it has some kinda encoded message on it, but we're not exactly sure what it means, we think the key is in who the message is for.? Hogo pondered for in thought for a moment, then clasped his fist into his palm, ?I've got it, you could figure it out for sure Kento-san, you've always been extremely resourceful like that.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

GikuHonishimo said:


> Hogo blinked a little bit, then smiled slightly, ?I think Kento-san has been watching too much television lately.? Hogo sighed a little bit, ?I do think it is a little dangerous, that's why I was hoping we could get this over with as quickly as possible.?
> 
> Hogo pointed at Ryan, ?You see, Ryan-san here has received a note, it has some kinda encoded message on it, but we're not exactly sure what it means, we think the key is in who the message is for.? Hogo pondered for in thought for a moment, then clasped his fist into his palm, ?I've got it, you could figure it out for sure Kento-san, you've always been extremely resourceful like that.?



"Ah~ My skills are not in decoding, but technology~" He comments. "However, if you wish, i suppose i could take a look at the letter. I might not be able to tell who it's for i warn~ I was always terrible with coded messages~" He laughed and took a seat. "Well then Ryan-san. Please bring the letter over here so i might read it." He holds out his hand. "Kento-san. It's a bit rude to walk into someones house unannounced you know." Kento shot shino a look. "Huu~ You are a gutsy one cop-san." He smiled a bit. "Shino is fine." He comments. "Alright Shino." Kento sat back. "It might be rude, but you shouldn't allow it to happen." Shino nodded. "Indeed, but it seems to be a theme lately." "Then i'd hate to break the combo!" He chuckled. 

Soul Society-

"Yuugao, It's good to see you've returned." Shita stood inside the fourth division barracks as Kento received healing for his arm. "What was it like?" Shita asked. "It was terrifying. I didn't know Kento could create a kido." He sighed. "Kento is full of surprises..." Tsuyoi steps into the room. "Tsu-sempai." Yuugao looks over at her with his good eye. "You weren't around when he was a captain... Well, you were merely a vice captain at the time i believe." She took a seat in a chair beside the door. "Despite not being apart of the 12th division, Kento's love of technology was far above anyone else." She shook her head. "He preformed many experiments and created many beneficial things for soul society you know." She pointed outside the window. "He improved the imprisonment tower out there."

Yuugao nods. "I knew this already." Tsu smirked. "You didn't know that he created some of the kido we have been teaching in the academy lately. Not many of the spells, most of them were deemed forbidden." "All done." The girl healing him comments. "Thank you." Yuugao stood up and rotated his shoulder a bit. "The forbidden kido huh?" Tsu stood and nodded. "I don't know why that man would do it. But he's done some dangerous things. I can no longer elaborate, i've said all i can." Yuugao nods. "Ah~ I suppose i should pay more attention in meetings then." He sighed. "It would do us all a favor." Shita took a breath. "Speaking of favors...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 22, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

"Now, now Marcus, no need to be so huffy." James says as sweat rolls down the side of his face. >.> "Well out with it then, why did you disturb me? You could have died you know." Marcus snapped back as he slid Cerberus back into his belt and with a pull tighten it in place. "Well...." James says hesitantly.  "Spit it out before I decide to cut that tongue out." Marcus bites the annoyance showing on his face. James lets a nervous laugh bubble up through his throat as he took a step back, he knew that Marcus wasn't joking remembering back to the incident before the human world fiasco. He stupidly had stuck his tongue out and Marcus had grabbed it until they made it to the gate. After a flurry of blinks as he rubbed around his mouth he turned his glance back to Marcus. "Well. You remember that girl with the Nightmare Zanpaktou?" James asks as he rubs his thumbs together. 

 "You mean Isis?" Marcus replied as he cocked an eyebrow. "Yeah...Her." James replied as he kind of turned his head away.  "Did you piss her off? Is that why your here?" Marcus asks as he pinched the bridge of his nose as he tightly closed his eyes. "No, no. Nothing like that. Well yet." James says as more sweat formed on his brow.  "What have you gotten me into?" Marcus asks as his eyes slowly open. "Well, it seems that a seated officer was unaffected by that monster Zanapaktou of hers."  "And?" Marcus growled. "Ummm. I may or may not have bet half my first paycheck you could beat her in a spar." James replied. Marcus paused for a moment as his face started to turn red. In a blur he was gone with a Shunpo and in the next instant he was in front of James both hands digging deeply into his Shihakushō as he lifted him off the ground. 

 "You did what? Who? And when is this 'spar' suppose to go down?" Marcus spit angrily. "I knew you'd be mad, but it was Daniel, he said it was luck cause he was a seated officer. I kinda said I thought you could beat her." James reply gingerly as the sweat on his head increased to the size of golf balls. "And the spar needs to happen today at the Fifth's training grounds or I loose." James adds. "I'll give you half." he pleads as he pulls both hands up in a praying motion.  "I don't want your money, but next time you do this I'm going to cut your balls off and feed them to a Hollow." Marcus growls as he tosses James back to the ground. Then with a low mumble Marcus turns on his heels and begins to walk. "Where you going?" James asks lowly as he starts to situate himself.  "Where do you think? And when this is over, I'm giving back to you everything she gives me with interest.".....

Menos Forest~ 

In a massive explosion a dozen or so trees in the Menos Forest is evaporated as Lucina barrels forward. The Cero she had released was obstructed by a tree narrowly sparing Reno injury as he ducked trough the them. "Where you running too?" she roars as she darts through the forest in hot pursuit. Reno cut her a glance back, a sloppy grin hung about the features under his mask.  "Who said anything about running?" Reno shouts back as he zooms through another thicket of trees just narrowly avoiding multiple collisions. "Then what do you call this?" Lucina asks as she decided to break the monotony of the chase. In a blur she is gone. A second later Reno is forced to come to a grinding halt as she appears in front of him. 

 "A tactical entrapment movement." Reno replied panting heavily. "What?" Lucina questioned.  "Oh it's rather simple, I just needed a little kindling." Reno said with a air of smugness. Lucina's head snapped to the left and right as it dawned on her that she had been lead in a full circle.  "Fire Storm." Reno says softly as he leaps back. His hands shoot forward. And with a snap of his claws a black spark can be seen. It shines brightly in Lucina's eyes before it dims away. In the next moment the whole area explodes in a furry of black flames. From the center of the mass of fire a mass forms and darts outward. A cloud of pitch smoke follows the form as it hits the ground in front of Reno. "You bastard." a voice growls as the ever so slightly burned form of Lucina appears. 

He mask went from that smoky gray color it was to a black ash color. Spots of her fur were now burned and mated. Reno, in his own right, starts to sweat now. He was hoping for a bit more injury. But other then the superficial she seemed unharmed and very pissed. "Do you know *HOW LONG *it is going to take me to *FIX *this?" she bites with venom in her voice.  "Uh... Ooops." Reno lightly says. "Oooops, is that *ALL *you have to say?" she bites. When she gets no further response her body vanishes in a flash. In the next instant she is under Reno coming up with a massive tackle. With a bone shattering slam, yes every bone in Reno's body breaks off this , she sends the Gillian up toward the ceiling of the forest. With a blistering crash he pierces it; a string of cuss words following. 

Hueco Mundo ~  

The sands of the desert waste start to shift as a dome of sand is formed. It grows ever higher until it eventually explodes outward sending a dust cloud in all directions. Seemingly from the center of the mass a small black speck is seen shooting into the night air.

Menos Forest~ 

Lucina sets back down as she starts to chew at tufts of burnt fur. "I can't believe that bastard was playing me the whole time." she growls in a muffled tone as she gnawed. "Pretending to be a mass of mindless destruction. I should have seen through that." she says with a sigh as she brings her glance back up to the hole she made using Reno. "Perhaps I use too much force." she says lowly. "Nah....."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

Dense Reiatsu...

Ryan nearly facepalmed. Why didn't he think of that. It was all well and good that these powered humans were friends, but if they themselves attracted by trouble by sticking together, what was the point. Stupid, he was stupid for not thinking of it.

And then Hogo mentioned the note and the jig was up. Ryan had felt off about going to Shinigami after the disaster. But in the end, wasn't Liana's message most likely for Shinigami? Kento had been kind to them before, he'd even scared Kyohei a bit. That was worth points in Ryan's book.

He held out the note. "I was given it the night of the attack," he stated, "I don't know who it's for."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dense Reiatsu...
> 
> Ryan nearly facepalmed. Why didn't he think of that. It was all well and good that these powered humans were friends, but if they themselves attracted by trouble by sticking together, what was the point. Stupid, he was stupid for not thinking of it.
> 
> ...



Kento took the note from Ryan and gave it a quick look over. "Hmm... It's an interesting form of code... Not many use this, that's good." He nodded. "Does that mean you can't figure it out?" Shino asks. "Yes and no. I can't read the entire message, but it's a good thing that it's a unique code." Shino blinked. "Why is that?" He asked. "Because, this is the code the third division uses. no one outside of certain people within the division know the code. So to be more specific, this is the code the captain uses." 

He rubbed his chin. "Ryan, would it be alright if you let me take this message? I should be able to return it to soul society and get it to the captain of the third division."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2010)

"I don't know how to make these things!" Kyohei responded to Hogo when said yo start. "Shit, I'm not-" But before he could finish he noticed Kento walk. _'Oh shit! Don't tell me that Chestnut bitch is with him!?_ he thought to himself in much worry. He silently sighed when he realized the man was alone. Kyohei shot Kento a dirty look as he began to speak, Kyohei wasn't a big fan of smartasses.

_'Message?_ Kyohei thought as he looked over. He didn't really know anything about these divisions they were talking about, maybe it was some sort of game. The blond boy shrugged at them, not understanding anything.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kento took the note from Ryan and gave it a quick look over. "Hmm... It's an interesting form of code... Not many use this, that's good." He nodded. "Does that mean you can't figure it out?" Shino asks. "Yes and no. I can't read the entire message, but it's a good thing that it's a unique code." Shino blinked. "Why is that?" He asked. "Because, this is the code the third division uses. no one outside of certain people within the division know the code. So to be more specific, this is the code the captain uses."
> 
> He rubbed his chin. "Ryan, would it be alright if you let me take this message? I should be able to return it to soul society and get it to the captain of the third division."



"If it's too the third division," Ryan nodded, "Then yes. That's where Liana was from, anyway. I should have realised it was a message to her Captain." Ryan let Kento take the letter. "Wait!" he paused one moment, and reached his hand out to touch it. In the last moments, he'd sensed a trace of her on it, the reiatsu she exudes naturally. He drew his hand back, the tiny spark of Reiatsu in it. He fed it for a moment, and captured a sort of freezeframe of her presence. It felt nice.

"Yeah, send that letter off. Thank you for helping me deliver it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

The three Hollow jumped as a large, powerful Hollow crash landed amongst them.

Well V?li and Gersemi jumped. R?n was kind of still getting over the absolute thrashing she'd taken from the underground. A small scrap of flesh hung from her mouth, remains Gersemi had crushed with her sand.

She stared at the Hollow, contemplating eating it, before she remembered its Reiatsu.

"Reno?!?" she spluttered. V?li and Gersemi jumped again. R?n rarely spoke, preferring to save herself for hunting. V?li then noticed Reno's reiatsu again. It had a distinctive signature to it.

"We hunted with him," V?li spoke to Gersemi, who was two moments away from attempting to bite him in half. She paused, moving back and closing her massive jaws.

"You look like shit," R?n laughed. Somehow she felt easily able to talk to him. Both were the types to hunt wildly, and so were able to talk down to one another.

"You should talk, firecat," he spat out blood, "You look like someone put you through a blender."

"And you look like you got run over by a steamroller," R?n replied haughtily.

V?li and Gersemi spent a moment contemplating how those two knew what blenders and steamrollers were.

"Bring him something too," R?n spoke to Gersemi. Gersemi bristled. "Looking after you is enough trouble," she snapped, "Why should I care about some Hollow I don't even know? Look, he's strong and absolutely beaten. Snap him in two and that's more than enough strength to heal and push you over the edge."

"V?li bring him food," R?n turned her head away from Gersemi. V?li nodded, and went out to hunt.

"Pfft," R?n leant back, the last piece of meat falling down her gullet. "Too damn nice for my own good."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

Minutes Earlier- 

_My the night air feels great up here_ Reno thinks as he flies higher into the night air of Hueco Mundo. The overbearing pain of the hit he took had subsided now, only replaced with a sensation of numbness. The only thing he could honestly feel was the cool kiss of the night air.  "I'm gonna..... Gonna..." Reno speaks lowly as he feels his body slow to a stop.  "Awwww shit..." he speaks as he knows what is about to happen. Then, in vain, he tries to out put some Reiatsu to allow him to fly, but his whole body was shot. Far below three Hollow were feeding, if they only knew they were about to be visited by a Gillian Guided Missile. As he feels the weight of his body start to fall back toward the sands he starts to curse the laws of physics and gravity.  "I'm going to feel this in the morning." he grumbles as he starts to pick up speed. In the next few moments of flight his eyes narrow as his pupils widen. 

 "Scratch that, I'm going to feel this now." Reno says as the ground rushed up to meet him. 

*-DaaaaaBoooOOOoooOOOoOoOOm!-*

 "Did anyone get the license plate of the bus that just hit me?" Reno mumble incoherency as two Adjuchas class Hollow dart to the side to avoid the collision. If he was coherent enough at that point he may have recognized two of the Reiatsus, but he wasn't so he didn't and the sand sizzled furiously as his tainted blood ate into it. 

"You look like shit," R?n laughed. Somehow she felt easily able to talk to him. Both were the types to hunt wildly, and so were able to talk down to one another.

"You should talk, firecat," he spat out blood, "You look like someone put you through a blender."

"And you look like you got run over by a steamroller," R?n replied haughtily.

Reno couldn't comeback, Lucina was a hell of a steamroller and she steamrolled over him in what seemed like an instant. 

Pulling himself up he started to stitch his flesh back together as he shifted his body mending the bone and plugging the holes. Resuming his Gillian form and size he looked over to the large land shark, seemed as if R?n had found a new friend.  "SHIT!, Lucina." Reno barked as he looked around. But after seeing nothing he settled back down, she had knocked him far away. Maybe this was an escape for him, he never was one for taking orders.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "If it's too the third division," Ryan nodded, "Then yes. That's where Liana was from, anyway. I should have realised it was a message to her Captain." Ryan let Kento take the letter. "Wait!" he paused one moment, and reached his hand out to touch it. In the last moments, he'd sensed a trace of her on it, the reiatsu she exudes naturally. He drew his hand back, the tiny spark of Reiatsu in it. He fed it for a moment, and captured a sort of freezeframe of her presence. It felt nice.
> 
> "Yeah, send that letter off. Thank you for helping me deliver it."



"Alright, I'll send the letter away as soon as i return to my shop." He then stopped for a moment and put a finger to his chin. "Shino, I suppose, i should ask you a favor." Shino blinked. "What is it?" He asked. "When you see Akira, Tell him Akuma is doing well." With that Kento waved and vanished in an instant, his presence completely gone. In front of his shop, Kento holds up the letter. "Rara! I've got a deliver for you to make!" He calls. "Nngh... I'm busy!" Rara shouts, as Kento walks in he sees her doing odd stretches with her arms. "What are you doing?" He blinked. "IT'S BUSTERCISE!" She shouts. "You got a problem with that!?" She growls. "No no, by all means try silly methods to increase your bust." He waved.

"HEY! IT'S NOT SILLY!!!" She shouts. "Drink milk, it helps women grow." Tahara comments. "I DON'T WANNA HEAR THAT FROM YOU COW!!!!" She screams. "I'm not a cow..." Tahara blinks in response. "YOU HAVE TWO BIG UTTERS! COW COW COW!" Rara screams. "It's better then walnuts." Tahara shoots back. "Rrrggghhhh... You little..." Kento placed his hand on Rara's forehead. "Now now, deliver the letter first." He hands her the letter. "Tch, You can do it." She grumbled. "Yes~ But I must return to Akuma!" He comments and heads for the back room. "Tch...Stupid..." Rara storms off into the storage room. Inside there is a capsule hooked up to many wires and tubes. 

She pushes a button and the capsule opens. "Errr.." She pulls herself away and holds the letter with two fingers, stretching her arm as far as possible. "Just... a little..." Sweat begins to pour down her face. "C...come on..." She leaned forward just a little and dropped the letter in, the capsule then closed. "WAH!" Rara pulled her hand back. "Phew! Still five." She took a breath. "Alright... GOOO!!!!" Pushing another button, a blast of light engulfs the letter and it vanishes. "Alright, back to my work out!"

5th Division-

ZZZT! Inside the message room a letter appears in a similar capsule, written on it is "To Third Division Captain~" The messenger sighs. "Alright! Time to get this too the proper division!" He nods and rushes out of the office.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

*That swing is weak! Why are you wasting your time with such worthless motions you are better than that!*

_I'm not training or practising!_ Isis snapped back at the invasive voice of her sword, _I'm burning energy so I don't try to snap the neck of the first person I see!_

At the very least, no one was interrupting Isis's session. Frankly they still weren't sure what had happened, but Koukan hadn't responded when asked and Isis looked like she'd kill someone if they got too close so they just let it be.

*Why are you so angered over this? You could have broken him if your own concentration hadn't been shattered.*

_You KNOW what he did!_ Isis raged _Ugh! I've never been so badly insulted!_

*This whining is unbecoming. It was a single poke that completely ruined your entire stability. I thought better of you.*

Isis stabbed the blade into the ground, closed her eyes, and dove straight into her mind. She strode right past her pillars into the darkness of Kingdom of Nightmares and let her full Reiatsu blast out.

"You should know," she snarled, "How I feel about this. Why are you being so damn obnoxious?"

*Why are you being so damn weak willed? Act like a Shinigami.*

"Why didn't he?"

*He did. You didn't.*

"I don't think it's in a Shinigami's job description to grope one another mid battle."

Kingdom of Nightmares materialised his silhouette body right before Isis and slapped her across the face. Isis's Reiatsu shut off, herself stunned. *Impudent child,* his voice changed to a more feminine one, his shadowy form shifting back to mirror Isis. *What's the matter? Don't want to see your body as a woman's? Did that insult you, that he got through your warrior fa?ade and touched you as a human being? My my my, dead at fifteen then growing up as a monster in Rukongai. No one ever did treat you right, did they?*

"Shut it," Isis snarled darkly, staring at the copy of her. It shape changed into an older, more mature version of Isis. For a brief moment, she thought it looked beautiful.

*Always at arm's length, it was always about power and strength for you, wasn't it girl? What friends did you carry on from your Academy days? The closest is Toshirou, a random student you ordered to help you train you one day. You never kept friends, only acquaintances. You never even noticed his growing infatuation with you.*

"What."

*Already gone. A relation that might have given you some measure of self-control, but already vanished because you refuse to let anyone see you as anything else than an animal of battle.*

"What are you trying to tell me?" Isis yelled, drawing her sword to point at the dark avatar. "Get to the point!"

*You're nothing but a weapon with no sheath, cutting friend and foe alike. That was why *I* was to wield *you*. But your stupid independence and fear of what you are held me back. You still fear what you are. You overcome one aspect and immediately cower before another. Learn to live as a human, not a weapon, or you'll never be worth my time.*

With that, Isis was unceremoniously ejected from her inner world. Kingdom of Nightmares refused to let her back in, or draw his power out. Isis snarled, and raged.

The barrage of accusations levelled at her stung. She was Isis Neith, the one who had declared they would be the strongest. Wasn't that enough?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus leaned against the wall as Isis went through her motions. He vaguely remembered her from the Academy. But that is about all he recalled, he was to into studying and trying to graduate. Six months weren't bad, but he also attributed it to he and James being attacked by that weird Hollow in the human world. But those thoughts were for another day. Right now he wondered if he should attempt this. At this moment she seemed a bit too angered to spar with. James was going to get an ass whooping for this, that is if Marcus could stand after words. Watching a few more moments he decides to go through with it, can't let Daniel say he was a coward now could he.

Watching as she seemed to be rejected from her own inner world Marcus spoke up.  "Looks like you could use some stress relief about now. Want to spar?" Marcus asks as the people around him turned and looked. Who was he? When did he get here? And more importantly did he want to die?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

The first thought that went through Isis's head was a rather aggressive version of "who is this?"

Then she thought a little more and pointed her Zanpakutō at him. "Yes," she said, "Absolutely. No holding back."

This one was fast, she noticed immediately. He kept up with her first Shunpo, the two clashing swords. She stepped back with the technique, aiming to change to a Kidou blast, but he pursued, and they locked blades again. "Okay then," Isis's Reiatsu began shimmering around her outline, a faint blasting motion distorting her, "just like I said. Let's do this with full power."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

It was as Marcus thought it was going to be, but that wasn't going to stop him. His overly strong pride was going to make sure of that. She was quick, but he was no slouch either and with a, -SKIIINT- Cerberus is pulled from his sheath. Sparks fly as the two blades meet as the crowd looked on. Marcus knowing a little about how she fought knew what she was up too when she made the distance between them. Kido, but that wasn't something that Marcus was going to let her do easily. Following her they clash blades again. "Okay then," Isis's Reiatsu began shimmering around her outline, a faint blasting motion distorting her, "just like I said. Let's do this with full power."

 "Of course." Marcus replies as he breaks the clash leaping back as her power started to bustle and shimmer. But that is when Isis noticed the cloth in Marcus' right hand. It wasn't her belt nor his. But it was there non the less.  "Any means, Right?" Marcus asks as he pulled. The cloth tighten and Isis quickly felt her left leg being pulled toward Marcus. Quickly recovering she cuts the belt with her Zanpaktou before he could tie her up in any pressure point trap. In a blinding clash they meet again as the dark energies of Cerberus start to flow through Marcus' body.  "Unto War!" the hound hollers in his head.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

By himself, Váli's new Adjuchas form was surprisingly efficient. He didn't look or feel like a threat until his spines were raised and pulsing with his Reiatsu.

So for the moment, he was nothing but a sack of tasty meat, attracting every frisky Adjuchas around.

There weren't many on the upper sands, and those that were often weren't impressive. A pair of lions approached him.

"Foolish prey makes tasty meals," the first remarked, getting ready to pounce.

"Tasty meals provided for us," the second smirked, circling behind Váli. As one well oiled unit, the two launched at him, claws and teeth outstretched. Váli sent a wave of Reiatsu through his body, and a huge number of supersharp spines raised. The added weight meant he took longer, but soon enough he arrived back at Rán, Gersemi and Reno, two perforated Adjuchas bodies hanging off him.

A small lasso of sand wound around each, pulling them off Váli and dumping them on the ground. Gersemi huffed and went off to hunt for herself.

Rán picked one up, and began tearing into it, leaving the other for Reno.

~~~

"Then," Isis smirked darkly, funnelling Reiatsu, "We mix it up

The coiling form of Crawling Rope emerged from her sleeve, wrapping around Marcus's arm as the two pushed their swords together. He quickly countered it with a reverse Kidou, but in that time Isis had charged the Hadou for Flare and shoved her free hand into Marcus's gut. The blast of fire scalded her hand as well, but she was happy enough to see some blood on it when she jumped back.

She didn't have time to celebrate. This opponent unflinchingly continued his attack, a trio of swords strikes landing on her defending blade. Each was a different hit, full of power in a different manner. A repeated strike left her open, and three cuts were added across her body. She snarled and supercharged a Flare Hadou again, exploding it between her and her foe, covering each in a hot wave of Reiatsu.

The onlooking crowd began to waver a little. This seemed a little extreme for a sparring match. Alyssa had already vanished back to the barracks to get something, no one was quite sure what.

Emerging from the blast, Isis snarled at the burns on her, she was being self destructive again. She reigned in her Reiatsu, concentrating it, calming it. She had to get over what Kingdom of Nightmares said, what Koukan did, what her anger demanded. She was better than that now.

She breathed out, quieting her Reiatsu into a calmer form, and holding her sword, waiting for the next attack. Her sleeve, tattered in the explosion, fluttered slightly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno leaped on the provided meal like a Hollow possessed and tore into it with little regard. A word or two of thanks escaped his lips between the belches. Although he may be a bit rude, being broken to pieces did that, he was at least grateful.

Soul Society~ 

She was a lot tougher then the rumors hinted at. But for Marcus this only fueled his wanting to fight her. Cerberus coursed though him like a general leading his forces. Guiding his aim allowing each blow to connect with the ferocity of a tidal wave, but with a light touch that allowed him to break in with another attack. She was a tricky one though too. And as Marcus countered one Kido she had him grabbed and slammed with another. She had drawn first blood, kudos to her. But that only focused Marcus'  mind. He'd  return that favor three fold. Three strikes from his left hand battered down. Her defenses were open, and  with a short toss Cerberus was in his right hand and three more strikes rained down biting into Isis this time. 

What little damage they did, it did it. And she was fuming. With a massive charge up the Flare, super-sized this time, Kido she fired exploded between the two. Around them Marcus could hear the crowd talking amongst themselves. They were worried. But he was having the time of his life. As the smoke cleared Marcus could hear her snarling at the burns on her. Marcus casually breathed out. He was singed, but that fire had nothing on what Cerberus put him thorough earlier. Patting his cloths off Marcus dashes in vanishing in a Shunpo. 


Sparks fly as the Zanpatou clash again. The crowd gasps a bit as Marcus lands, his blade bearing down on hers.  "Hado No.1 Shō..." Marcus says lightly as the Kido wraps around his blade. The force exits on to Isis' Kingdom of Nightmare and awkwardly pushes her back from him. As she stumbled back Marcus charges in again, Cerberus' blade tracing along the ground.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

_Focus_, Isis repeated the word, _remember what I learned here. With each movement of my Reiatsu, an opening is offered. Find it and use it!_

She raised her sword high as Marcus approached, and spoke._ "Hadou Nine..."_ her blade swung down as Marcus's raced up, _"QUAKE STRIKE!"_ Her blade forced his to the ground, and the moment her swordtip touched it, a massive discharge of Reiatsu emerged into the ground. The floor around them cracked, and shifted.

Pillars of stone began emerging rapidly, disrupting the battlefield. Isis jumped back, landing on one, then shattered it as she launched herself at Marcus. The two crossed blades and stepped apart, free arms lashing about for each's forearm to crash into the other. A crackle of Reiatsu surrounded the two limbs pushing together, as they swung their sword's overhead, blades creating sparks and fuelling the battle.

This battle was chaotic, but pure. There was no ill will, or foolish desires. It was a battle of strength between two noble fighters. It was what Isis had gone to Eleventh for, and never received. This was the warrior she wanted to be. The two shifted their free arms, palms slapping together as they stepped back, swords clashing once more. Each was putting their full weight behind it, but strength had always been Isis's ideal. She began to push forward.

This one was nimble though. He easily disengaged, stepped to the side and swung his blade up. Isis pulled back in time to avoid losing an arm, but she still took a cut to the shoulder. The ragged remains of that sleeve fell away. Isis placed a hand on her blade's flat side, running it along as she infused Reiatsu. It glowed silver as she swung it, releasing the Tenth Hadou - Crescent Scythe. It shattered through the Dome Kidou Marcus had raised, but split apart against his Zanpakutō. The two halves faded off as they moved in each direction, though a cut was left on each of Marcus's upper arms.

Isis smirked and retook a position for his next move.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus smirked as he looked down at his arms. A small trickle of blood streamed from each cut. A reminder not to take this one lightly. Reaching up and over with his right hand he tears the cut sleeve from his uniform and then reached up with the same hand and pulled that cut sleeve free too. They would be in the way otherwise. But the usefulness of the sleeves weren't loss on Marcus as Isis awaited the next attack. A funnel of thoughts raced trough Marcus' mind. If he did that, she would most likely do this. All in all Marcus had to avoid her strength or use it to his own advantage. 

Tossing the arm with the sleeves forward Marcus utters,  "Byakurai!" as a white flash tore from a finger setting the cloth aflame. Isis easily avoided the bolt of lightning, but it wasn't always about hitting it was about playing two moves ahead of the opponent and wrangling them into your best scenario. Through the burning  cloth Marcus cuts. The blunt end of his Cerberus rested on his right arm as he charged in. With the force of his weight behind the blow even Isis with her monstrous strength was pushed back a little. 

A powerful straight palm caught Marcus across his jaw. The impact forcefully caused the break between the two. Marcus stumbles back until he feels the slack tense just abit. Then spitting a bit of blood to the side as he catches himself he looks back toward Isis and grins. As he rubs the excess blood away Isis' own hand raises up. Catching the black cloth in Marcus' hand she realized that the whole charge and clash was to set this up, to attach the other sleeve to her. Even taking the blow might have been part of the plan.  "Hado No. 11 Tsuzuri Raiden." Marcus says as a current of spiritual electricity spiraled around the cloth and headed toward Isis.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

_"Hadou Eleven:"_, Isis repeated Marcus's commands, _"Reading Lightning."_ The current of electricity raced around her arm, around the cloth attached to it. The two bolts met and competed, building up their charge more and more. Neither was focusing on their swords or bodies, instead their wills battling it out. The two currents raced around each other, looking like snakes struggling in battle. Huh. That gave Isis an idea. She'd never achieved this one before, but with this boost in power and the middle of battle, maybe it was time.

Marcus was uttering the chant of Reading Lightning, obviously preparing to strike a superior power against her. Good, Isis had a chant of her own.

_"Eastern Sun, colouring the sky with your golden hue. Western Moon, the shadow of the world receding once more. Flow of time, spirit and soul. Flow of power. Held in check by the heavens, let yourself be free for this one moment. With roar of thunder and body of lightning, emerge! Hadou Fifty-Five; GOLDEN THUNDER DRAGON!"_

The crowd gaped. A Hadou of that magnitude in close combat? Madness. Isis smiled. Marcus hadn't known this one. As he supercharged his Lightning current, Isis's Reiatsu swallowed them both. The two currents twisted around each other, form diluting as a new shape emerged. The lightning dragon spiralled around the two ascending into the air as Isis struck forward with her blade. Marcus was forced into the defensive here, unable to break away this time. A few moments later, the pillar of electric wrath dropped from the sky, and the air around both of them exploded.

She had to clamp her Reiatsu down hard, as she emerged from the smoke, shutting off the fire that had caught on her clothing. She was blooded, burned, breathing heavily and battered. She was also having one of the greatest times of her life, adrenaline pumping through her body.

She observed for a moment how her Shihakushō was horribly tattered. She pulled her arm inside the one sleeve that wasn't missing and let it fall, the white cloth she kept tied around her upper body left. Red blood could be seen on it through the cuts she had taken, but that wasn't to be cared about. This was battle.

*You're a beast,* Kingdom of Nightmares sniffed disdainfully.

_Takes one to know one,_ she replied.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

 "Shit!" Marcus growled as the electrical energy spiraled about them. As it clamped down around him Isis struck with her blade forcing Marcus to focus on that and not the Kido threatening at the gates. As the spell started explode Marcus did what he had to do to endure the hit.  "Bakudo 39. Enkosen he uttered as the shield raised before him, it was futile though. The attack was way to strong of a Hado to be stopped by such a weak defense. But it was time he needed, not a defense.Rolling on the ball of his foot he placed both hands on his chest. He had to time this just right.  "Hado No 1 Sho!" the force of the double push almost cracked a rib, but with the aid of the explosion Marcus rolled away from what would probably have been certain death. 

 "She's a nut." Cerberus says as the explosion covers Marcus. He didn't need them to tell him that, he felt it first hand. With a sick thud Marcus bounces off the ground several meters away. As the debris cleared an on looker gasped, "I think he's dead!" is what they shouted as they pointed. She had done it, she had killed him.  "Hell that hurt." Marcus grunted as he started to pull himself up.The person that had shouted backed down a bit. But it was obvious to anyone that Marcus was hurting. Blood poured from a cut on his forehead.  "It's just a flesh wound." He snaps as one of the spectators tried to inspect it. Wiping the blood from his eyes Marcus reaches down and tears the crimson sash form his left thigh. Wrapping it around his head he never takes his eyes off Isis as he ties it in place. 

Marcus popped his neck as he filled around in his mouth with his tongue. His eyes widen as he tasted blood. Reaching into his mouth with his right hand he pulls out a molar.  "Damn, that hit harder then I thought it did." he says as he tosses the tooth aside.  "Very well." Marcus says as he sprints into a Shunpo. In a blink he is coming down on Isis' head . "Shakkahō!" he shouts as the flame wraps around his Zanpaktou. With a clash the two meet again as Marcus lands with cat like reflexes. Isis was focused on the flaming sword and didn't notice Marcus releasing the grip on his sword with his left hand. Pointing a finger at her midsection,  "Hado no. 4 Byakurai." he says softly as the bolt starts to form on his finger.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

Sensing the Reiatsu forming, Isis grabbed Marcus by the fingers and pulled his hand aside. His sword began getting dangerously close to her, Reiatsu slamming into her body, but she was dealing with this subtle attack first. The discharge nearly tore off her finger, but she'd packed enough Reiatsu into that hand to take over the Kidou, Reading Lightning now crackling around her fist. The fist in question then slammed into Marcus's face, electric backlog running down Isis's arm and hurting like a bitch. Adding to that, he'd already switched which hand was holding his sword, punched her in the gut and used Flare, a mirror image of her earlier attack. Isis stumbled back, once again burning. She snarled, but for all the world it was still a smile.

A memory surfaced, one of the few things Kingdom of Nightmares would give her. She smiled wider. She hadn't used this in a long time. Buried under learning new things. But going back to her basics was essential for true strength. Isis had missed this attack.

She stepped forward, and using her Reiatsu to its full, swung her sword around at Marcus. He blocked easily, it was a standard swing, but that was only the beginning. Her rough and powerful Reiatsu changed flow, and her arm jerked backwards, awkwardly controlled by the movement of power. It moved around to the right this time, striking at Marcus from the opposite side. He moved his blade quickly to counter, Isis's weapon bouncing off of his, but her Reiatsu flow was already twisting her arm into an overhead strike.

This barrage of Reiatsu controlled movement could strike many many times in a small area. It had been a while since Isis used it, but it was something that come naturally to her. The storm of strikes fell upon Marcus, who with his training, was blocking them, but with their strength, speed and repetition, he was being overwhelemed. Cuts began to open. Isis's own Reiatsu, rapidly moving, was beginning to wear on her body as well. The cuts and burns she had taken were bleeding worse. She wasn't paying attention to that. She was obeying the thrill of battle.

The Finisher was to change from the narrow cone of countless blows to a spread across the opponent's body. She'd never gotten this one right, but now was the time. Her blade was everywhere at once, and struck through the rapidly erected shield Marcus had raised. He stepped back once, clothing nearly shredded and bleeding everywhere.

Honestly for having just hit him with such a technique, Isis didn't look that much better.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Marcus stumbled back, that was an attack he never saw coming. The erratic movement, the power of the blows. Lucky for him his reflex instinct was far above most of his level. This day he thanked the gods for the hardships he endured in that army. Quickly pulling the shredded cloths so they were out of the way he re readies his sword, Something that Cerberus found offensive.  “Forget you foolish pride Roman. Call to us. Show her our power.” Cerberus howled in Marcus’ head. It sounded good right about now. But he didn’t know if he wanted to go that far.  “Why are you hesitating. She’ll kill the both of you if you don’t do something.” Cerberus bites at Marcus. Fine, if you want in so bad I’ll let you play too Marcus thinks as he holds his Zanpaktou out. 

 "I know a little of your power Isis, saw it when you used it on Toshiro. Now I believe its time I showed you my soul. You did say all out correct." Marcus asks as his Reiatsu flares up darkly. Small streams of steam seemed to pour from his body as his Reiatsu spiked.  "Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War, Cerberus!" Marcus shouts as the steam that poured from his body erupted into black flames. Cerberus twisted and contorted as it assumed the shape of a trident. Black flames swirled from it as well as they ate up Marcus' left arm. -Tink- the end of the trident bounced off the training facilities floor as the flames that wrapped Cerberus and the arm that held it lapped at the air as if they were kissing it.

But that wasn't the only trick that Marcus had up his sleeve. In his empty right hand black fire traced into being as a net of fire is formed.  "Ita infit." (And so it begins) Marcus says softly as Cerberus' eyes seemed to peer through the prongs of it's trident shape.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

"Oh that's good," Isis smiled, "I like the look of that."

*It's not that impressive,* Kingdom of Nightmares sniffed again, *Black flames to be absorbed by true darkness.*

_Willing to play?_ Isis asked amusedly.

*No,* the word was resolute, and put her off slightly. *I told you I would not serve another weapon. Until you have overcome this fault in yourself, I will not give you my power.*

_Fine._ Isis didn't care. That just meant she'd have to do this the hard way.

She liked the hard way.

"Black fire, Marcus?" This was the most brazen thing she'd done yet. But a battle like this only served to purify and strengthen her Reiatsu. Maybe not the quantity she'd like, but the quality she had down. A similar blackness sprung up in her hand.

_"Hadou Forty-Nine: Abyss Flare."_

The black Reiatsu engulfed her hand, and with a mighty punch, shot forward to Marcus. He spun the trident, slamming the blast aside with his fire. Even while he defended, Isis had thrown herself forward with Shunpo. Her fist, alight with a second shot, slammed into his, the net swelling as her Reiatsu filled it, exploding around them. Her sword fit between the prongs of his Shikai, the Reiatsu of a third Abyss Flare travelling down it to explode amongst his black flames.

The 'chink' of the chains that held the segments of the staff portion of the weapon sounded, as Marcus slammed the end of it into Isis's stomach, even as the tip was still locked with her sword. Her Reiatsu was beginning to ignite around her, signifying she was dipping too far into her well and using way more than she should. She couldn't Shikai, and in a weapon battle, she was already beaten.

So she choose a battle of durability. Kingdom of Nightmares cursed to himself at the fact she was still fighting as a weapon, even as Isis began the chant for Abyss Flare, planning to surge flame from both sword and hand. Marcus lashed up with a knee which she countered with her own, the two balanced on one foot each as their knees crashed together, Isis to prevent him interrupting her chant, Marcus to knock her back and break the tie.

As her Reiatsu reached the last high point before she was fully burned out, Isis finished the chant. It was time.

A new voice echoed across the field. _"Bakudou Sixty-One: Rikujoukourou!"_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> A new voice echoed across the field. _"Bakudou Sixty-One: Rikujoukourou!"_



Koshima heard some people had begun a sparring session on the battlefield, and he decided to come along and watch. The battle had been going for quite some time, and Koshima could swear that neither of the opponents seemed to be gaining the upper hand over the other one, both of them getting more injured as time went on. Koshima noticed that one of the opponents seemed to notice him gazing at him, and stated that he was fine, that caused Koshima to smirk a little. Soon however, one of the opponents let out his Shikai, and Koshima narrowed his eyes slightly, this had been going on for long enough, and the situation had gone well beyond a simple sparring match now, Koshima decided his best bet would be to step in.

?Carriage of Thunder. Bridge of a spinning wheel. With light, divide this into six. Bakudou #61, Rikujoukourou!? Koshima called out, pointing his finger directly out at Isis, and six rods went into her, immediately nailing her in her waist, and causing her movement to stop directly.

Koshima then began another chant, and called out ?Bakudou #39, Enkosen!? A shield of condensed Reiatsu suddenly came up, blocking Marcus' attack from hitting Isis just in time, however the attack managed to shattered his shield considerably.

?Scary, scary, you two are so very scary.? Koshima said with a smile on his face, having appeared between the two of them using Shunpo, ?Nice to meet you both, my name is Hikari Koshima, and as you can see I have stopped the two of you from severely injuring each other.?

Koshima grinned a little bit, unsheathing his Zanpaktou, ?Of course, if you still wish to battle, then both of you can come at me at once if you like.?

Koshima's attention seemed to be more focused on Isis, he remembered hearing the stories about her from Toshiro, and Toshiro had been bang on about her, Isis still contained roots from her old way of wanting to be a part of the 11th division, she fought like a weapon, or to be more precise like an animal, with no real care about her well being, and Koshima smirked a little.

?You must be Isis-san.? Koshima said, nodding in the direction of Isis, ?Toshiro-san asked me to watch out for your well being since he couldn't always be visiting you.? Koshima smiled in a friendly manner, ?You wouldn't mind if we.. had a chat would you??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

The moment the Bakudou hit her, Isis's Reiatsu was knocked out, her chant out, her charge down. Frankly she was lucky this Koshima had been quick enough to block Marcus's attack. She thought for a few moments.

"Well I'd love to," she remarked chipperly, as if she hadn't just fought down to a bloody mess, "But you see I'm going to fall unconscious now." With a last pulse of her Reiatsu, she countered the bakudou which Koshima had stopped paying attention to and freed herself. Her next action was to fall backwards on to the ground. Finally, she managed to close her eyes and was out like a light.

Koshima and Marcus blinked.

"Stupid idiot," Alyssa, who had been watching the battle, ran forward and threw a cloth over Isis, wrapping her up to deal with the immediate wounds. "Leaving me to haul her to Fourth." Alyssa continued to grumble as she made ready to pick Isis up.

"You should probably come along too," she informed Marcus. "Would you be willing to submit a report about this fight?" she asked Koshima.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Stupid idiot," Alyssa, who had been watching the battle, ran forward and threw a cloth over Isis, wrapping her up to deal with the immediate wounds. "Leaving me to haul her to Fourth." Alyssa continued to grumble as she made ready to pick Isis up.
> 
> "You should probably come along too," she informed Marcus. "Would you be willing to submit a report about this fight?" she asked Koshima.



Koshima smirked a little bit, and shook his head slightly, ?Using up all her Reiatsu in a battle and making herself faint as a result.? Koshima chuckled slightly, ?That is without a doubt something a person from the 11th division would do, indeed I think Toshiro-san was right about you.?

Koshima looked at Alyssa when she asked if he would be willing to submit a report about the fight, and Koshima grinned a little, ?I would, however you should be able to do that.? Koshima picked Isis up, placing her over his shoulder, ?In the meantime, I will take Isis-san to the 4th division to be healed up, after all I still wish to have my chat with her.?

Koshima smirked, ?I trust there won't be any objections in the matter?? Koshima saw Alyssa about to respond, however he cut her off, ?Very well then, with that I'll be going.? Koshima immediately used multiple Shunpo to move about forty yards away from the location, and looked at Isis who was still over his shoulder.

?I hope you don't mind that it's me who's taking you there this time.? Koshima gave Isis a sly smile, ?Also, don't be too nervous, I wouldn't do anything like _that _while you're unconscious.? Koshima then headed off towards the 4th division barracks to get Isis patched up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

Soul Society ~ 

Marcus blinked as his trident slammed into a shield. The flames wrapped up around it as bits and pieces of it shattered. It was strong. So that meant a strong person had cast it. Marcus breathed a sigh of relief he was stopped before he hit Isis whom was in a similar situation with another binding Kido.  “Scary, scary, you two are so very scary.” Koshima said with a smile on his face, having appeared between the two of them using Shunpo, “Nice to meet you both, my name is Hikari Koshima, and as you can see I have stopped the two of you from severely injuring each other.” the man said as he appeared. “Of course, if you still wish to battle, then both of you can come at me at once if you like.”he adds.  "Rend him Marcus!" Cerberus shouts. But Marcus wasn't having any of it. This man was too far out of his league.  

_ Your Crazy, you know that_ Marcus thinks as he breaths out  black steam. Concentrating he reseals Cerberus. -SKIIINT!- it sings as it is slid back into it's sheath.  "No thanks. Perhaps a rain check." Marcus says as he stumbles a bit back. Isis was having her own problems as she spoke incoherently. Then breaking the Bakudo she falls. Another girl runs over and covers Isis. After mumbling a bit she says something about going to the Fourth Division. Marcus decided it may be the time to bow out, but he was caught by the girl's voice.  "You should probably come along too." she says. 

She was right and he stopped in his tracks.  "Alright, at least let me help you carry her." Marcus replies as he holds his hand out. But the one called Koshima already chose to take her himself. Marcus just blinked again and shrugged his shoulders. So much for chivalry


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryan rubbed his head as he headed back out into the city. He'd have to be more careful about meeting people with powers now. He hadn't been smart at all. That had to be fixed.

He decided to head back to visit his Master, spend the evening talking and meditating. He had to get some introspection done. Tyler was already waiting outside his building when Ryan showed up. Ryan had to ask, and Tyler confirmed he'd sensed the boy coming.

Concerning.

Tyler had trained Ryan for a good few years now, he was like an older brother, or an uncle, in a way. He informed Ryan he'd been fielding many worries from his parents now about the boy, and Ryan couldn't help but feel bad about that. He hadn't been home in a long time now. He didn't want to risk bringing danger down on them.

As Ryan later meditated on his own power, he raised both hands, and recreated Liana's Reiatsu. It felt good, almost as if he was close enough to touch her. As his mind wandered, it fragmented, and his Duality ability, which split his Reiatsu into two different spiritual forms, activated. A straight line down the middle, black and white could be seen on either side of him as his mind roved inside of itself.

A new ability slowly forming.

~~~

The food V?li and Gersemi hunted for themselves was more than enough to keep them sated. It really didn't take more than a single Adjuchas, shared between them, to sustain their power for a full day.

Reno and R?n, on the other hand, tore through anything they were brought without a second thought. They never stopped. It was frankly quite amazing how much they could eat.

Reno's shapeshifting ability had been able to restore him quickly, but there was still a manner of injury based on pure Reiatsu damage that had him weakened. R?n was walking again as well, her coat beginning to flush clean of burns.

Both of them were recovering well, and had spent their time bickering. It seemed the only one who could bring R?n properly out of her hunting mindset was a hunter like herself.

Of course, only R?n knew why she hadn't let Reno die, why she'd demanded he be healed as well. Only she could sense the fire inside.

~~~

Isis groaned, her entire body aching. The heavy treatment of her cuts and burns, as well as thorough bandaging, had sapped a lot of strength. Frankly she had no idea how long she had been out.

A fourth Division Shinigami chastised her as they went about restoring Reiatsu. After a while, Isis sat up and was about to pull the bandages off her face before they restrained her.

"The burns will still smart," the healer told Isis, "Give it half a day. Please." Isis sighed and nodded. She kind of hoped the other guy was in a similar state.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2010)

~Hueco Mundo~

Mortis looked up at the moon-gleamed sky of Hueco Mundo; the breeze was almost non-existant but it didn't really bother the hardened skin of his Hollowfied body.

*"Looks like you're lost little cat"*

Mortis looked up, infront of him was standing a hollow that looked something like a Tyrannosaurus Rex but with eyes deathly crimson and arms the size of a train carriage. It was on all fours and grinned maliciously at the smaller size of Mortis.

*"No hard feelings ey? Anything to start evolving into a stronger form."* The bigger Hollow swung its arm and razor sharp claws right at Mortis, but somehow seemed to be slowing down a little just before it struck him.

Mortis jumped, landed on the bigger Hollow's shoulder-blade and turned around to face it's neck.

* "What are you doing?! And why... does my neck feel so heavy?"*

Mortis walked briskly over to the neck of the larger Hollow and looked solemnly at the sweat patch of pale skin glistening in the moonlight. Mortis opened his mouth to reveal sets of razor sharp teeth-

_"No hard feelings at all."_

-and sunk them into the larger Hollow.

Not having eaten for days, Mortis was starving. This Hollow came as a blessing for him. His appetite nowhere near satiated; he bit deeper and harder and faster. The Hollow blood trickled down his jaw and chin and dripped unsteadily onto the dead beast's limp paw.

Mortis bit again into the jugular and a spray of blood met his face. Unblinking, Mortis kept digging deeper into the dead Hollow till he could feel a new wave of strength coursing through his body.

_ That was good... I needed that._

After nothing but the bones of the Hollow were left, a blood-drenched Mortis stepped off the Hollow's head (which he had left uneaten) and walked over to face the eyes of the defeated beast.

_You really were a stupid beast..._

Mortis licked himself clean and resumed walked across the heat-stricken sand of Hueco Mundo. As if nothing had happened.

He looked up at the moon which had barely moved an inch since the last time he checked them.

_I could have been eating for days, months, years... and nothing in here would change. I would wake up the next morning and not know if I was waking up from a 100 years ago or simply an hour ago... _Mortis let out a solemn grin and shrugged_, such is life._


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis groaned, her entire body aching. The heavy treatment of her cuts and burns, as well as thorough bandaging, had sapped a lot of strength. Frankly she had no idea how long she had been out.
> 
> A fourth Division Shinigami chastised her as they went about restoring Reiatsu. After a while, Isis sat up and was about to pull the bandages off her face before they restrained her.
> 
> "The burns will still smart," the healer told Isis, "Give it half a day. Please." Isis sighed and nodded. She kind of hoped the other guy was in a similar state.



Koshima smirked a little bit when the healer told Isis that the burns would smart for a half a day, that didn't surprise him any at all.

?So I see you finally came back to the real world, eh?? Koshima smirked as the healer left the room, ?Good to have you back, I was beginning to think you would never wake up.?

Koshima noticed Isis looking at him in a confused manner, and he grinned, ?Wondering why Alyssa-san isn't here I'll bet, I sent her back to do the report, and brought you here myself.?

Koshima laughed at the look on Isis face, ?Don't worry, don't worry, I didn't do anything nasty like that, though I'm sure you would have put up quite a struggle while you were awake.?

?Are you about done patronizing her now?? A voice called from the door, and Koshima looked over to see Toshiro coming through the door.

?Oooh, Toshiro-san, you came to visit your friend?? Koshima smiled slyly, ?Or perhaps your lover??

Koshima was immediately met with a punch that he stopped with his hand, ?Oh dear, you're quite the frightening guy when your life isn't in danger.?

?Tch, shut up you moron.? Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?I did tell you about that.. eh??

Koshima smiled slyly again, waving his hand, ?That was a long time ago, and it was in the past.? Koshima walked over to the door way, ?I think you should embrace your perverted side more often though, a guy like you could become quite popular with the girls.?

?Oi! Who the hell said anything about me being perverted?!? Toshiro yelled back at Koshima with a slightly reddened face.

?Come now, I see the way you look at Kihone-san or Taomi-san every time you're around them.? Koshima grinned toothily at Toshiro, ?You're obviously attracted to them, just like you once were attracted to Isis-san, there's no point in denying it, the look on your face says it all.?

Toshiro growled a little, his face still red, ?Remind me that the first thing I need to do when I get to the 10th seated level of power is to kill you.?

Toshiro then turned his attention back to Isis, and saw the bewildered, and somewhat angered expression on her face, ?I apologize for his rudeness, unfortunately Koshima-san doesn't know much about manners.? Toshiro smirked a little, ?Although it is kind of cute to see that flabbergasted expression on your face for a change, makes you look almost human.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

The healer shot Toshiro a dirty look as Isis's Reiatsu began crackling, Isis herself fuming beneath the mass of bandages. That was just what she needed to hear. _Thanks_, Toshiro.

*You know if you were actually in a mindset to accept those words you'd be a better person.*

And Isis oh so needed lectures on being a better person from a sword spirit devoted to devouring the mental pain of others, who's only reason it was no longer messing with her was because she'd put him in his place with her own power. Wonderful.

A mumbling sound that was probably more than slightly profane emerged from beneath the bandages. The healer sighed and shifted it away from Isis's lips.

"-last thing I need is lectures from a psychopathic sword spirit, or bad jokes by a full of himself Shinigami who could stop my desire to snap his neck with one hand. Meanwhile this sword snarks and my fights get interrupted even though that I probably should of let happen to avoid killing myself and now even YOU'RE picking on me."

Isis played with just the right amount of wobble in her voice to make Toshiro freak out that he'd upset her and try to apologise. She laughed sardonically the moment he began.

"You should have seen it," she told him, "That was the best fight I've had yet. It felt amazing."

"You half killed yourself," the medic grumbled.

"Amazing." Isis repeated.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2010)

~Hueco Mundo~

Mortis kept walking.

He didn't know for how long, but it didn't matter. He wasn't fatigued at all.

His scaly tale swept in the sand dunes and made small trails of Mortis' path; in the hopes that a hollow would find the trail and follow it hoping for a meal; only to be met with Mortis.

Mortis suddenly stopped in his tracks. There in front of him lay a small den of sorts; surrounding it was giant hollow bones. Littered all around the small den.

_What sort of strong hollow could be living in there?_

Mortis, unflinchingly stepped forward; the smaller hollow bones crunching noisily under his weight. The majestic figure of Mortis ever so noisily making its way towards the den.

*"Leave now, unless you wish to be consumed as well"*

Mortis stopped in his tracks once again.

*"I'm serious! I'll rip off your head with nothing but my fingernail if you take any steps closer to here!" *The voice was low... a deep, guttural growl, *"I know you can see the bones in front of you... leave unless you want to end up like them!"

*Mortis kept walking forwards, "I'll take my chances."

*"I'm dead serious!" *the voice was starting to sound more and more frantic.

Mortis grinned and broke into a run; charging at the entrance of the shabby den and pounced into the entrance; he expected to find a great beast of a hollow sitting there.

But he was wrong.

Instead; he saw a small scaly hollow; reminiscent of the skeleton of a chimpanzee; wrapped up in a traveler's cloak; holding a conch shell to amplify it's voice.

*"Well... looks like my time has come after-all; heh."* The little holllow squeaked wheezily, *"I was getting old anyway."*

Mortis didn't move, still in shock at the pure... weakness of the Hollow before him.

*"Well don't just stand there... if you're going to eat me then let me get myself prepared!" *The small hollow started bustling and pulled out a small bone and smiled solemnly at it, *"I'll be with you soon dear."*

Mortis sat down on his hind quarters and snorted, "I wasn't expecting this."

The small hollow glared at Mortis for a while, *"Before you start... will you listen to the last words of an old soul destined for death anyway?"*

Mortis glared solemnly back at the small, pathetic creature; licked his paws and made himself comfortable, "Speak."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

“THOSE 11TH DIVISION MEMBERS SURE ARE SCARY!” Koshima shouted in a mock fear, and Toshiro gave him a glare.

“Shut up you fool before you bring the 4th division Captain in here for yelling and waking up his patients.” Koshima chuckled a little bit, enjoying Toshiro's reaction.

Toshiro turned his attention back to Isis once more, “It felt amazing, eh?” Toshiro smirked a little bit, “I would say you would never change one bit,” Toshiro's face turned serious, “Then I saw your Zanpaktou for the first time.”

“This isn't going to work, you know that right?” Kamikaze no Narasu's voice spoke in the back of Toshiro's mind.

“_It won't work right now anyways, but my words will sink in after Isis has calmed down enough to think about it.” _Toshiro said back to the young Zanpaktou spirit.

“I didn't come here to give you a lecture or anything like that, I actually came here to get straight to the point.” Toshiro sighed, “I apologize beforehand, as I know this is a bad time for me to be saying something of this nature right now, but some people call me a wise fool.”

“Ain't that the truth?” Koshima smirked a little, earning himself a small teasing glare from Toshiro.

“The truth is, you're going to have to change Isis.” Toshiro sighed a little, “Your Zanpaktou, it's different from everyone else's, you shoulder a huge responsibility now, you literally control the fears of everyone around you.” Toshiro narrowed his eyes slightly, “If you keep acting the way you are, you're going to tear yourself a part before you even become strong.”

Koshima turned his attention to the two, and for the first time he realized he was seeing a side of Toshiro he hadn't seen before, despite the fact that his infatuation with Isis had disappeared, he seemed to care about the girl as if she was his sister, and Koshima had never seen Toshiro open himself up like this to anyone before.

“I know this is going to sound pathetic to you, because the idea would sound pathetic to a lot of the members from the 11th division.” Toshiro sighed, “You need to stop thinking of yourself as a warrior though, start thinking of yourself as more like a human, otherwise you will never be able to master your Zanpaktou completely.”

“You really care about her, don't you?” Kamikaze no Narasu chided in the back of Toshiro's mind, “To~~shi~~ro-kun has a cruu~~ush~~!!”

“_Shut up brat, before I come in there and rip your head off.”_ Toshiro growled at his Zanpaktou spirit.

Koshima smirked as he noticed Toshiro stopped talking, however he resisted the urge to make a joke, there was a time to make jokes, and a time to be serious, and now was a time to be serious. Koshima became curious about the response Isis would make to Toshiro's speech, although he had a pretty good idea of where this was headed based on Isis' current mood.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

"I'm _aware_ of that," Isis growled, "Kingdom won't shut up about it, I've got it. I'm being self destructive, even I can see that. It's a hard habit to break, alright?"

*You're lying through your teeth,* the Zanpakutō spirit snarled, *You're not being self destructive cause you don't think of this as taking violence against your body, just damage that exists by battle. You're not a warrior with any pride, you're a weapon seeking fulfilment in battle because you can't find it anywhere else. And I won't lend my power to the suicidal or deranged.*

_You were going to break my mind to the degree that I feasted on the suffering of others just so you could get your fix,_ Isis roared at the spirit, _Do NOT tell me what I can and can't do._

*If you can't find something to live for besides battle, you're nothing but a weapon. That's why I'll refuse you assistance in battle until it's not all you live for.*

Isis growled out loud, startling Toshiro and the medic. She sighed and shrugged. "I'll work on it, okay?" she grumbled. "The hell does 'living as a human' mean, anyway? I'm a Shinigami, don't we live to kill Hollows and save Souls? That all requires fighting anyway."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, he expected this kind of reaction from her, and Toshiro looked out towards the doorway where Koshima was still standing, and Koshima gave him a smirk.

?Isis, what do you live for?? Toshiro asked, turning back towards her to see the astounded look on her face as if he was crazy.

?Besides fighting I mean, there must be something else you live for, right?? Toshiro inquired, and the look on Isis' face turned to a confused one.

?A desire to protect someone close to you? Perhaps maybe the desire to see someone again?? Toshiro smiled a little, ?Perhaps maybe even, you have a desire to defeat someone in competition because they embarrassed you??

Toshiro couldn't miss Isis narrowing her eyes after he asked that question.

?I see, so that's what it is.? Toshiro smirked, ?That's what it means to ?live as a human? Isis, to experience emotions, embarrassment, pain, anger, happiness, sadness, despair, hopelessness...? Toshiro smirked a little, ?The desire to live, to want to get stronger, those are all human traits as well, but you live like an animal Isis, you live for the thrill of that.? Toshiro grinned, ?Show a little more emotion, help someone out once in a while, you might find it feels a whole lot better than getting yourself bloodied up and messy all the time.?

Toshiro sighed a little, ?I used to think like that to, that fighting was all there was, it's how I lived as a kid, I didn't have any other purpose, so I learned to enjoy it.? Toshiro chuckled, ?I still do, but I've learned there are other enjoyments in life too.? Toshiro turned away from Isis, ?Drinking with friends is one such form of enjoyment actually.? Toshiro smirked, ?Flirting with friends is another.? Toshiro couldn't help except be amused by the glare he received for that one, however he ignored it, ?Most importantly though, being with people you care about, that's more important than anything else in the world.?

Toshiro raised a hand up to Isis, waving at her as he walked towards the doorway, ?If you give what I've said some thought, and decide you want to learn more, come pay me a visit as soon as you get out of this place.? Toshiro chuckled, ?I'll show you what a good time is without having to fight.?

Koshima and Toshiro left the room after that, leaving Isis to bicker with her Zanpaktou, and ponder upon the words that Toshiro had said to her.

"I don't think you thought your words through well enough on that last bit, To~~shi~~ro-kun, it really made it look like you were flirting with her." Kamikaze no Narasu stated.

_"Elementary, my dear Watson, I fully intended it to sound like I was flirting with her." _Toshiro grinned evilly as he said this to his Zanpaktou.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Isis was floored. Her expression looked it, because the medic pretty quickly left her to heal on her own.

Isis shot a dirty look right at her Zanpakutō. _I thought you said he was over whatever attraction he had to me!_ she snarled

*Who said he wasn't?* the spirit replied amusedly. *You don't need to have attraction to someone to enjoy ruffling their feathers, you know?*

Isis stewed in her own fumes for a while, vastly annoyed that Kingdom of Nightmares WAS right. Her feathers had been ruffled well and truly.

She'd only felt attraction to one man before, and that was a different life. She'd lost that with death, and instead gained a new love. The love of battle, being able to fight beyond all limits, to push her body and soul to their extreme and live on that edge. Rukongai had NOT been kind to a meek fifteen year old wondering where she was and where her parents and friends were.

She'd instantly had to learn how to exert dominance, using her natural strength, agumented by the Reiatsu she didn't know she had until she was eventually led to a Shinigami position, to fight her way to the top. It had always been about fighting and having strength.

She didn't have the time, people or luxury of acting like the human she'd been. She'd needed to become a fighter from the outset.

*And I respect that. You hardened yourself to survive. But you no longer need to do so. In fact acting this way is detrimental to your growth, both as a warrior and as a person. You know this.*

_Shut up!_ Isis snarled, _Do you have any idea how hard this is?_

*I have every idea. You declared your desire to be the strongest. This is the next challenge you must face.*

Isis continued to fume as she finally began unwrapping some of the bandages on her. Some nasty burn marks, but Kingdom of Nightmares would prevent any scars from appearing. He always did. Something about how if he was always cleaned of injury after battle, she might as well be too. Surprisingly decent of him.

Isis looked up at the knock on her door. It was Alyssa. She smiled, and invited her in. If she was to be more human, maybe she could stand to talk to friends some more rather than just train and fight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2010)

Forth Division Barracks~ 

"Aww that is sweet that you came to see your friend." one of the Forth Division's Medics says as she looks over the man that had been asking her about that Mr. Bruticus that was checked in about the same time Isis was. "Ah, it's nothing. Me and Mark have been friends since we meet in the Rukongai many years ago." James says with a smile as he tried his best to woo the girl. "In fact I told Mark not to go and fight Isis, that she was too scary." James lied through his teeth. The girl seemed to fall for all of it as she grabbed his hand with a giggle. "You're such a good friend." she comments as she gets closer to him. _ Score_ James thinks as he planned to swoop in and steal a kiss. But he stops as he feels the weight in the room increase with an oddly familiar Reiatsu. "I feel a disturbance in the Force..." James mumbles as he pulls his head back and looks around.

*Moments earlier in an Exam Room*

 "I told you, all I wanted was to see if you can fix this." Marcus argued as he held his molar up. "Sir, I understand that, but you have more pressing matters that we need to deal with." the medic replies as she and a couple of orderlies try to restrain Marcus.  "Ah, nothing is wrong with me a mediation and a nap cannot fix, besides this that is." Marcus reiterates as he tries to hold the tooth back up. "Listen, I don't know what the fascination with that tooth is, but it can wait." the medic replied as she struggles to hold Marcus down.  "Listen I'm...." Marcus inexplicably cuts his sentence short as he feels James' Reiatsu.  "That bloody twit, he came here to see who won." Marcus grumbles as his Rieatsu peaks blowing the people that were trying to help him back. 

Standing as steam started to pour off his body Marcus hands the medic, whom is firmly on her fanny, his molar.  "Now when I get back, I want you to have figured out a way to put that back in my head." he says with a stern voice as he steps out of the room. "Sir! Come back, your in no condition to be moving around." the medic pleads. "You have multiple deep lacerations, bruised muscles, cracked ribs amongst a multitude of other injuries!" she cries out. But it is too late. 

*Present*

James looks around as sweat forms on his face. "What's wrong James?" the female medic asks. "I dunno, have you ever had a feeling of impending death?" he asks as his eyes narrow on a hallway. His eyes widen as he sees Marcus' from come into view. "Sweat heart, could you do me a favor?" James asks as he glances back down to her. "Yes what is it?" she asks. "Could you start prepping me a room?" He asks. "Why's that?" she asks with a confused look about her features. but before James could answer Marcus spots him.

* "JAMES!!!!!* 

Marcus yells at the top of his lungs. In response James' whole body shudders. "Yeah, buddy??" he replies. -SKIIIIIIIINT-  "DO YOU REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU WHEN THAT SPAR WAS OVER?!" Marcus shouts as his grip tightens on the handle of Cerberus to the point his knuckles turned white. "Sir... you.. you cannot brandish you sword in the Division." a medic says as James turns and runs with a Shunpo leaving the barracks.  "Consider me gone then."  Marcus says not even turning a glance as he vanishes in his own Shunpo causing papers to blow about. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno had never had so good, well it was almost all good. The land shark seemed to be a stick in the mud, but other then that life was getting there. He was getting better with each Hollow they brought. The two Adjuchas watch on in amazement. How, no where did they put it all? They were bottomless pits. If only Reno knew that eyes were upon him. Far enough away to keep her presence hidden from the group Lucina lurked. She was just waiting for Reno to get healed enough, then she would pluck him form their mist. She didn't care to hunt them. To her they were doing a favor patching up the damage she had done in rage.  

And if he so happened to evolve. Well that would work too.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 24, 2010)

"So you haven't done anythng to upset someone?"

"No."

"You haven't got into an altercation with someone since you've transferred here?"

"No."

"You haven't lead anyone on?"

"...."

"Fumiko?"

"I'm thinking, I'm thinking....eh...no?" She said not to sure of herself. An hour and half had passed since Kioshi and her had started talking about about various subjects, just to keep her mind off the idea that her home at any minute could come under fire. It seemed to be working as the worried looked that plauged her tan skinned was gone.

"Yea, that's a very, very, _very_ convincing answer my friend." Kioshi said with a chuckle. "You really can't expect me to believe you haven't lead anyone on in you long life?" Normally personal was something he probed for, he (and Fumiko too) lived by the idea that if someone wanted you to know something they would tell you voluntarily but this peaked his curiosity and it was rare for Fumiko to talk about herself.

"No, I could never do that to a person. Letting someone get the idea in their head that they have change when they don't will only lead to trouble." Kioshi only nodded in agreement as she spoke. "Now that you've asked me a question, let me ask you one kay?" Kioshi nodded an agreement with a "Sure" giving her his approval. Fumiko already had the question in mind and she wanted his consent before she asked.

"Why do you get so violent when someone refers to you as a female?" She asked eagarly waiting for the answer. This particulary interested every since she saw him nearly break a kids neck back at the academy during Hakuda training. "Eh, I figured this was going to come up sooner or later. Though I had hoped to avoid it longer as the story itself isn't that impressive" He said meekly as he rubbed the back of his head. 

"Well let's see...uh back when I was a pre-teen I was rather timid and a mute, so I didn't talk much. My hair was the same as it is now except long, reaching the middle of my back. So I'm pretty sure you can imagine already that I looked even more of a...uh _other_ than I do now. Kind of like a lolita complex."

Fumiko simply nodded not wanting to interrupt as she urged him to go on. "So one day I happened to wander off from my home and ended up in the Rukongai. Unfortunatly I ended up in one of the rougher areas of the place. So being as timid as I was I ended up crying my eyes out. Some kids happened to wander by and I asked for their help...unfortunatly."

As he explained more and more Fumiko began to get confused. She had been hoping for some sob story, but so far he didn't get any explanation as to why he feels the way he does now perhaps she was just impatient. "So you were loss what's wrong about asking for help?"

"I'm glad you asked. There were four boys and when I asked for thier help they automatically assumed I was girl and acted all kind toward me. Constantly saying I was _'pretty girl' _or _'how I looked better than any girl in their district'_ as they helped me home. Everytime I tired to tell them I wasn't a girl they would constantly bombared me with questions or compliments. So when they finally asked me my name and I told them Kioshi...well they weren't to please."

She tried her best, but she couldn't hold it in. Fumiko erupted into fit of laughter. She had seen boys try to flirt with Kioshi before, but the idea of a timid Kioshi stumbling over himself was just to funny. She soon died down her laughter to chuckles as she let her friend finish her story. "Then basically they got all pissed off and got in my face. Saying I was some kind of _'freak'_ for pretending to be a girl. Infact they said _'A boy trying to be a girl is just wrong, but if you want to be one'_ so they began to sarcastically make fun of me. Making fun of how "beautiful' my hair was and how I would make a lovely _'blushing bride'_."

As he recalled more the story he couldn't help, but get pissed off all over again. "They said I could never be a _'boy'_ and that _'girly boys'_ would be looked down upon. They kept going and going making more obscene comments and one even started making kissing noises. Then suddenly I just blacked out. Next thing I knew I was back at home with bruises all over my face with the majority of my hair cut out." He ended his story on a carefree note not really recalling much else of importance.

"Though what happened to the boys?" 

"Well apparently from what my grandfather told me I had snapped and taken all 4 of them on. I ended up breaking one leg each of two guys, knocked another unconscious and was trying to choke the other out while holding a sharp object believed to be a knife in my hand. Grandfather said I used it to cut my hair off." He ended his story on that note, but she got the feeling he was leaving somethig important out. There was more he wasn't telling, but she would pry. When the time came she'd hope he'd tell her everything.

"Thanks for the telling Kioshi."

He simply dimissed as "No problem" as they continued on thier carefree walk.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2010)

The small Hollow poured itself a small cup of Hollow blood.

He poured some more in a bowl and sent it on the floor in front of Mortis.

*"Try it."* he nudged on, *"I haven't poisoned it you know? And it tastes good! This last stock of blood apparently came from a hollow that was just about to gain adjuchas level-class or something."*

Mortis sniffed the bowl, it did smell slightly intoxicating. He nervously bent down and lapped the blood in a quiet and rhythmic fashion. Immediately, he could feel energy refreshing his tired muscles and rejuvenating his body. The old hollow had not been lying after-all.

"This... this is good quality blood. How did you get it? You don't look like you have the strength in you to fight hollows of this level..." Mortis said quietly.

The small hollow chuckled, *"I was once a hollow to be feared you know. Adjuchas used to consider feeding me hollows so I could evolve faster than the rest. I was... what you'd call a prodigy."*

Mortis sat in silence, listening to the old soul pour out his stories.

*"I spent the majority of my years fighting, killing, eating my fellow brothers. For nothing. I had gained nothing and I was not evolving. Finally I gave up on it and decided to live out my life in silence and alone."* the hollow sighed, adjusted its cloak and poured the remainder of the premium hollow blood into Mortis' bowl, *"The bones around my shack, they're bones of the brothers and the troop I used to hang around with and hunt with. They were my friends and closest thing to a family."*

Mortis chuckled, "A family? You're beginning to sound like a human."

The elderly hollow chuckled back, *"well, I've always had this feeling that humans and us... we're not so different."*

Mortis now let out a dark howl of laughter that made the shack reverberate, "How do you figure senile one?!"

The elderly hollow put down his cup and looked blankly into the fearsome tiger mask of Mortis, *"We hollows, we trek across this desert... this death infested Hueco Mundo with nothing really to subject to. No definite goal. Our way of surviving is to eat each other and by taking down larger prey, we become stronger. We are in fact just going up the evolution chain by stepping on the skulls of our fellow hollow brothers.

Humans they do the same. I've been a hollow for a while now, and I even remember remnants of when I was nothing but a braindead hollow, fresh from mourning my human soul. Humans are nothing but pitless piles of trash reliant on greed and the need to progress through life at the expense of others."*

Mortis shook his head, "all Hollows are not like that."

The elderly hollow smiled, *"the same can be said about humans."* He took the remainder of the blood dredges from his cup and downed it in one gulp, *"What do you think of the shinigami?"*

"What's there to discuss? If I see one, I rip his head off." Mortis growled ominously.

*"Why?"*

Mortis looked baffled, "I... don't know."

The elderly one chuckled, *"I guess you could call it instinct. It's written in our blood that we attack shinigami, just as the shinigami's duties dictate that they must destroy us.

As such, we are all bound by rules higher than us. It makes you wonder... are we really in control of our lives? Are we ever truly the masters of our destinies?"*

Mortis said nothing, but continued to sip his bowl... albeit a little more noisily. As if lost in thought.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Soul Society - 5th division barracks

Koshima was walking along with a smug look on his face, he had the ultimate prank to play on someone, thankfully with something someone brought him as a gift from the human world. Koshima wasn't a whiz with human technology per se, however he knew enough about to get by. Koshima scanned the barracks, looking for his target when he suddenly came upon his next victim, a smirk playing across his face.

“Koukan-san, it's been a while!” Koshima smirked a little bit.

“Koshima, eh?” Koukan narrowed his eyes, “What the hell are you doing here?”

Koshima grinned, “Oh you know, enjoying the nice weather, having some fun, flirting with girls, that kinda thing.”

Koukan shook his head, “You're always so relaxed, you should be training to make yourself stronger, you know that?”

Koshima smirked, “You mean like how I'm already stronger than you? You're always pushing yourself too hard, you should be more interested in relaxing.”

Koukan grinned, “I'd watch myself if I were you, I'll catch up to you some day.”

Koshima rubbed the back of his head, “So yeah.. I brought you this gift..”

Koukan blinked a little bit, “A gift, what the hell kind of gift did you bring me?” Koukan wondered why Koshima even brought him a gift.

Koshima pulled out a CD player from behind his back and held it out to Koukan, “A portable CD player which you can play music on, pretty cool isn't it?!”

“....” A vein popped on Koukan's head, and Koshima smirked a little bit, he already knew where this was heading.

“You bastard..” Koukan shuddered a little bit, not out of fear, but out of anger, and Koshima put a confused look on his face.

“What, is something wrong? Do you not like my gift?” Koshima frowned, “Do you know what kinda trouble I went through to get this for you?”

“YOU KNOW I DON'T LIKE THOSE KIND OF GIFTS!” Koukan shouted, grabbing the CD player, and slamming into the ground, shattering it in one go, “WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU, HUH?!”

“Why are you such a scary person for?” Koshima backed away slightly, “All I did was bring you a simple gift.”

Koukan raised his arm, cocking it back, and balling his hand into a fist, a deadly smirk on his face, “I'm going to kill you for this.”

“Wait, we can talk about this right?” Koshima placed his hands out in front of him.

“Talk to my fucking fist asshole!” Koukan shouted, rushing at Koshima and punching at him, but Koshima ducked, taking off in a run, heading out of the barracks entrance.

“Wait! Stop! We can talk this over like civilized people!” Koshima continued running around from Koukan.

“We're going to talk alright, you're going to talk to my fist when I'm through with you!” Koukan yelled, and continued his chase after Koshima, fully intending to break the bastard's neck once he finally caught up to him.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2010)

The small hollow wheezed and coughed a little

Mortis blinked disconcerted, "don't die on me yet old soul, you still need to satiate my stomach."

The small hollow chuckled, *"Don't worry, I'm sure you'll have your fill."*

Mortis and the small hollow sat in some more silence. Time seemed to pass by but neither of them noticed. It must have been days that Mortis had been inside that shack, discussing life, time and the fabric of space in which they live in; all the while sampling more of the small hollow's fantastic premium gillian blood.

Finally, one day, the old hollow creaked and collapsed onto the floor. Mortis sighed and picked him up by the scruff of his traveler's cloak and placed him in his small rickety seat inside the shack.

*"Looks like you'll be able to have your meal after all."*

Mortis snorted, "you're nothing bones now anyway old soul... I wouldn't get a single drop of blood out of you."

The old soul chuckled, *"don't be so sure..."*

Mortis didn't know what he meant.

*"Do me a favor Mortis..."* The old hollow whispered, *"take control of your fate. Luckily for us hollows... as we keep eating; we have time on our sides. You're a strong lad... don't lose sight of what you want."*

Mortis didn't reply, just looked silently at the withering old hollow.

"Good-bye old soul."

The old hollow smiled and finally the lights of his eyes inside the skull-shaped mask went out. The body relaxed and began crumbling. Within seconds the body had become nothing but dust.

Mortis looked down at the bottle of blood and looked back at a small puncture hole on the traveler's cloak. Mortis smiled solemnly, _damn bastard gave up his own blood just to quench my thirst... what a guy..._

Mortis left the shack, looked up at the sky.

The moon was still where it was, unchanged in its trajectory or position... giving no indication that any time had passed.

Mortis gave a dry chuckle, _what a piece of shit I live in; where one soul can completely dry out and die within the illusion of no time passing. How depressing._

And with that, Mortis kept on walking, with no definite destination in mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

"You really enjoy doing this to yourself, don't you, Isis?" Alyssa sat down on a chair, shaking her head and sighing.

"I don't do it on purpose," Isis grumbled.

"That wasn't what I asked."

Isis paused. "Yes," she announced after a few moments, "I _do_ enjoy it, okay? I heal every time, and the feeling of battle, blood and adrenaline, it's _good_. That's why I joined Eleventh. Because I was sure that was the only place I'd get something like that. But the lower ranks were disgraces, there was no way for me to gain the fights I needed with time to cool. And then Kingdom of Nightmares manifested and everything went to shit.

Finally I get everything under control, and have the fight I've been waiting for, and everyone judges me. I wish they wouldn't, truly, this is what I wanted."

Alyssa sighed. "Do you know what sort of energy you radiate, Isis? Not Reiatsu," she stated as Isis tried to lower her natural presence, "Personality. Your love of battle comes from being alive. All the time, you say you're thankful for battle, but that comes because you're alive. And whenever someone's around you, they just sense this happiness in life. It's ambient. That's why people tend to gather around you initially."

"I never asked them to," Isis snapped. She paused, thinking. "You're serious? I have some kind of ... 'attractive personality'? You're making that up, Alyssa. I was never anything but someone who loved to fight."

"You loved even the chance to fight," Alyssa pushed, "And as a Shinigami, you were able to do that all the time. You had an aura and you can't deny it. But then when people get too close, they see you acting like a little more than a weapon, sacrificing your own body just to extend a meaningless battle. And then that scares them, or hurts them, or makes them wonder why someone beautiful is wasting their life."

"You're flattering me," Isis sat back in the bed and crossed her arms. "You know who I am. I don't try to lead people to me, or do anything to harm them."

"You hurt them by hurting yourself," Alyssa stressed. "You quickly seemed to fit in to Fifth, making friends with us. But to you, we're only people to travel with as you grow stronger, aren't we? Isn't the fact you act like that to people who want to be your friends wrong?"

Isis stopped. That was...that was true. She hadn't seen that before. "I'm sorry," she stated. Alyssa stared at her. "I said I'm SORRY, alright? I'm not used to keeping people close to me. I never was, not since I died."

Alyssa sighed, and leaned back. The two sat there for a while.

"Isis, how much do you remember the damage you took fighting that man?" Alyssa asked eventually. Isis blinked.

"Uhhh," she raised a hand to her lips, "I suppose I took a few cuts and Kidou blows. Set myself on fire once or twice. Why?"

Alyssa unfolded a black jumble of cloth at the end of Isis's bed and held it up. "This is what's left of your Shihakushō," she stated. Isis stared at it, trying to get the proportions. Alyssa held it around her body to show what part it was.

"Where's the top half?" Isis asked.

"This is all that's left," Alyssa pulled out a tattered length of sooty and blooded cloth. "And this is what the medic had to try and ply off your body."

Isis did some more dimensioning. It took a moment for it to hit her like a ton of bricks. "Oh god," she sunk into the bed, raising her hands over her head, "Oh no no no."

"Frankly you were lucky everyone was too scared of you or for you to notice your appearance," Alyssa remarked. "But this is exactly the level of care you haven't been showing yourself. See where that got you?"

"Oh all my luck," Isis groaned. "I only wanted to fight without restraint, yet something like this mortifies me? Ugh, I would have been better off born a man."

The black ball of her Shihakushō remains slammed into her face, stunning her. The crash of a door announced Alyssa leaving before Isis could even continue. The fresh clothing she had brought Isis lay on the end of her bed. Isis sighed, and leaned back to try and recover the rest of her energy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2010)

Soul Society~

A whole section of a buildings wall collapses beside James as a stream of white electricity rockets over his left shoulder. "Gyah!" James screams as his foot catches a piece of the debris as it crashes to the ground. Falling head first James bounces of the ground with a splat. "OUCH!" James cries out as he pulls both hands to his face. Rolling to his back he twist side to side as a trickle of blood seeps through his clenched fingers. As a shadow looms over him the pain that shown through his eyes quickly turned to fear as he stopped rocking. Pulling his hands from his face James gives a nervous smiles as he tries to back away a little. "Come on Marcus, you wouldn't want to hurt an old friend now would you?" James asks as sweat starts to pour down the side of his face.  "I told you James, that once I was finished with the spar that I was going to pay everything back." Marcus says as he brings Cerberus around.

James brings his hands up defensively, "Now come on, you look fine. You don't look hurt at all." James replies as he slightly pushes Cerberus away with his right hand.  "Not hurt? She knocked a freaking molar out of my head James. A molar." Marcus replies as he pulls Cerberus up.  "There is also the matter of several 'deep' lacerations." Marcus adds as he starts to feel his around his ribs through his tattered uniform.  "And six...no seven cracked ribs. Do you know how much cracked ribs hurt?" Marcus replies with a wince of pain. The adrenalin off the spar was starting to wear off.  A nervous grin spreads across James' face. "So. Um. How much is the interest on... that?" James ask. Marcus' head cocks to the side, what a strange question. Casting his gaze to the heavens Marcus starts to calculate in his head.  "Oh. About three fold." Marcus replies as he pulled his Zanpaktou off his shoulder. 

"Wait now, maybe we can come to an understanding." James shouts with a nervous cracking voice.  "The only understanding that will be done is me kicking your ass from the First Division to the Thirteenth." Marcus replies as he points Cerberus back at his 'old' friend. "Wait, wait. I know the spar ended in a draw Marcus, but on that I still won the bet, I'll give you half!" James pleads as he brings both hands together in a prayer like fashion. -SKIIIINT- with a quick motion Marcus sheaths his sword. "Oh, I'm glad you've decided to take me up on my offer." James says with a relieved tone.  "Who said anything about taking the deal? I've decided to whip your ass with my own two hands." Marcus replies as he leans down and cinches into James' Shihakushō. "Oh, I'm so boned." James whimpers as Marcus draws a fist back. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

"Well. I guess it's about time to pick up the luggage." Lucina says with an rather droll tone. Far below she lazily watches Reno consume the bodies of Adjuchas class Hollow as he and the cat looking Gillian were fed. In between the meals the two bickered and fought. Really it was quite amazing to watch such heated arguments and name calling not lead to a full scale fight. "It's about time. He seems healed enough to beat on some more." Lucina remarks as she lazily stands. -bzzt, bzzt FZZZZT- her fur turns electric blue as the burnt areas heal. He mask returns to it's natural color as well as the yellow tufts appear. In a blur of motion and electricity she is off as the Hedgehog Adjuchas returns and the sand shark leaves. 

With each galloping step Lucina closes the distance leaving spots of supercharged sand in her wake. -SNATCH STEAL- In seemingly an instant Reno's form vanishes leaving only a faint buzzing noise as he attempts to bite into the next portion of the all you can eat buffet. But instead of biting into the flesh of a Hollow, all he bites into is sand. -bleck!- he coughs as he spits and sputters. Back with R?n all that is left in the wake of the disappearance is one uneaten body and electrified sand sticking up like little spikes. 

 "What the hell." Reno growls as he begins to look around to see what had happened.  "Lucina..." He says nervously as he turned and came face to face with her. "Ready to continue your 'training'?" she asks as her fur returns to it's normal color. _ Oh hell_ Reno thinks, his hopes of escaping the fate that damned Lion Hollow had set for him shattered.

Soul Society~

James laid hogtied in the middle of the alley on his side he was unmercifully beaten in. Marcus soon sets down on him causing him to cringe. "You beat the hell outta me, isn't that enough?" James asked racked in pain.  "Almost." Marcus replies as he glances over his shoulder. "What else are you going to do to me?" James asks back in a whimper.  "Quite down James. Your just lucky that I decided not to charge interest on most of that spar." Marcus rebuttals. "Most? What am I getting interest on?" James asks as he tries to struggle his way out of the predicament. A grin crosses Marcus' lips just for a split second as he allows his left hand to fall down beside James' face.

 "My tooth." Marcus replies as he grabs onto James' nose. -SNAP!- with a twist he breaks it causing James to scream in pain. "The Hell man?!" he shouts as blood pours from his nose.  "There. Debt paid in full." He replies with a chipper tone as he stands.  "Now. Lets get back to the fourth so we can both get patched up." Marcus says as he bends down and grabs James' by the feet. "Since I probably deserved that, I won't hold a grudge buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddy." James says in a muffled tone trying to get back in Marcus' good graces.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Rán looked about in shock, that had been way too fast. Reno had vanished.

Váli looked a little put off, he motioned at Rán. "We should leave," he stated, "That was too fast. Too dangerous."

Rán nodded, and stood. Truth be told, she was healed up enough now as it was. Gersemi would find them wherever they went. They headed off in a different direction.

~~~

Ryan took a break from his own training to wander a little, stretching his muscles after the long meditation. He stopped by a mantlepiece, taking a look at the pictures on it. Ha, his master when he was younger, Ryan had heard stories of that. Twelve or so years ago when he was set to clear all kinds of martial arts tournaments. Tyler never did speak of why he didn't. The arrangement of the pictures was odd though. It seemed like one was missing, a space reserved for it but not filled. By the dust there, the picture had been gone for a long time. That or it was never there in the first place.

How odd.

~~~

Isis had a final visitor, just as she was finished dressing in her new clothing and unbandaging everything but a few patches where she'd taken more damage than she should have. This visitor, however, was most unwelcome.

"Looking good, girly," he leaned against the doorway, "Ya heal quick for the shredding you put yourself through. Eleventh to the core, huh?"

"You are the LAST person I wanted to see," Isis had to calm herself not to draw her Zanpakutō outright. Fighting him would just lead to more humiliation. "I'm giving you one chance to apologise here and I MIGHT forgive you."

Koukan chuckled a little, stepping forward and cupping a hand under her chin. Isis instantly raised her arm, knocking his hand away. "You're cute when you're flustered," he smiled, "Suits you."

"I. Cannot. STAND you." Isis snarled. "You have trivialised, insulted and demeaned me and then think I will play along with your actions? This stops NOW. Do not ever speak to me again, understand?"

"Aaaaah so tightly wrapped up," he tugged a little at the top of her collar, hopping back to avoid the swing of Isis's sword, drawn instantly as she gave him a very _very_ ugly look. "Someone like you should be more open," he raised his hands smiling, "show a little of yourself, it's nothing we haven't seen now after that battle."

Whether it was embarrassment, fury or both, Isis was very red. She didn't even consider her sword, she lunged straight at Koukan. He laughed a little, sticking out an arm to grab her under her wrist, twisting around to flip her upside down in midair. Midfall, his palm caught her right in the chest, and, winded, she was sent flying down the corridor outside the doorway.

"HEY!" a medic rushed to Koukan, "No fighting with patients!"

"My apologies," Koukan shrugged, "Now, I must be off. Duck!" He vanished. The Medic briefly had time to consider the words and followed them, before Isis lunged right over him, trying to pursue Koukan with sword in hand.

But it was useless, the moment she got out of the division, she'd lost track of him. She growled and began stalking her way back to Fifth.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Soul Society - 6th Division Barracks

Toshiro sighed a little, he had bought this jug of sake, however he didn't have anyone to share it with, Koshima was being chased around after pulling some prank on an idiot, and Isis was stuck up in the 4th division barracks, although he had a funny feeling she wouldn't want to share a drink with him anyway after that stunt he pulled before leaving her room. Toshiro smirked to himself, he hadn't missed the floored look on her face when he left the room with Koshima, that looked amused him greatly for some reason, perhaps Isis either hadn't grasped the concept of flirting, or it just didn't particularly appeal to her tastes, at any rate her feathers had ruffled.

?Plan to frustrate Isis to no end through teasing her?? Toshiro grinned as he looked at the jug of sake, ?Success.?

?What exactly does that plan gain you? Toshiro-kun.? A new voice spoke up, and Toshiro turned around to look at the person, a smirk on his face.

?Kihone-chan, I had a feeling you would show up.? Toshiro chuckled, ?As for what that plan gains me, it just ensures that the first person Isis visits will be me.?

?Should I be here for that?? Kihone asked curiously, ?She won't get jealous or anything will she??

Toshiro laughed out loud, nearly falling over onto the ground with laughter, ?Bwhahahahahaha! Will she get jealous? That's a good one.? Toshiro chuckled, ?Isis, developing an attraction to me? Like that would ever happen.? Toshiro rolled his eyes a little.

Kihone sighed in relief, ?That's good, I have a bad habit of ruining relationships between people.? Kihone stated truthfully, secretly she was just glad that Toshiro didn't seem to hold any romantic feelings towards Isis.

Toshiro pulled out two sakazakis, and smiled at Kihone, ?Would you like to celebrate this lovely day with me?? Toshiro grinned, ?After all, a lovely lady as yourself shouldn't be spending such a gorgeous day alone.?

Kihone blushed a little bit, but she smiled, ?I've never been much of a drinker..? Kihone sat down beside Toshiro, ?However I don't think I could let a handsome gentleman as yourself spend a beautiful day like this alone either.?

Toshiro laughed a little bit, oh how he would enjoy this conversation. Toshiro grabbed the jug of sake, and proceeded to fill up both of the sakzakis until they were full. Toshiro then sat the jug back down, and grabbed his Sakazaki, taking a drink out of it, and immediately the alcohol began to relax his nerves.

?So what exactly did you say to Isis?? Kihone asked, picking up her Sakazaki, and taking a sip out of it.

?I told her some things she needed to know, and then I told her if she wanted to have a good time, she should come see me.? Toshiro chuckled, and Kihone looked at Toshiro wide-eyed.

?Toshiro-kun, is she really the kind of person you should be flirting with?? Kihone asked, somewhat flabbergasted.

?Probably not,? Toshiro took another drink from his Sakzaki, ?Then again, I would much more prefer this conversation be about you.?

Kihone blushed again, Toshiro had a way of throwing on the charm, she always wondered why more girls never seemed to approach him, however Toshiro didn't exactly open himself up to just anyone either.

?Oh you wouldn't want to hear about me.? Kihone looked away quickly, ?I just work at the 4th division, those kind of stories would bore you.? Kihone took a quick drink from her Sakazaki to calm herself down.

?Really now?? Toshiro cocked an eyebrow, ?I think I disagree with you there.? Toshiro smirked, ?Actually, I think there's some things about me that you _really_ don't know yet.? Toshiro sat back, enjoying the blush that came to her face.

?I suppose you would be willing to..? Kihone turned back to Toshiro, becoming a little more daring, ?_Teach _me these things I don't know about you??

Toshiro took a quick swig from his Sakazaki, ?Oh maybe, if you're willing to learn anyway.?

Toshiro and Kihone laughed, the alcohol had already started affecting them, even though they had barely begun drinking, however the two of them enjoyed the other person's company enough to be this open with one another.  Kihone and Toshiro were normally on their best behavior in her division grounds, but this was the 6th division grounds, which while having rules did not always enforce them, so they could be more relaxed with themselves in these barracks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

"Wow, you heal fast," Zaishi remarked, being the first to spot Isis as she re-entered the Division. "Darn it I don't think we've even half finished planning the welcome back party," Zaishi put on his best winning smile, and radiated his standard glowing personality.

Considering he managed to imbibe that into his Reiatsu and possessed a metric FUCKTON more than Isis, this quickly squashed out the murderous rage she was building up for when she found Koukan. She sighed and slumped her shoulders.

"Getting onto the afternoon," Zaishi ruffled her hair, "Wanna go out for drinkies?"

"You're not a horrible flirt who I'll end up trying to kill like some other people I could mention, are you?" Isis asked bluntly.

"Well yes," Zaishi smiled, "but the Captain doesn't like me trying to seduce members of the Division and you're too scary to pull it on anyway."

"HA!" Isis laughed, then shrugged. "I wish that was true for everyone who thinks about it. And yes, I could do with forgetting a large portion of today."

"Wonderful!" Zaishi clapped. "I know Alyssa and her 'friend' went off to our favourite little joint so let's get moving then!"

Zaishi walked past Isis, who followed after him. She smiled and playfully shoved a shoulder into his side. "You weren't really planning a 'welcome back' party, were you?" she asked.

"Isis m'dear," he managed to put an arm over her shoulder, guiding her along, "This is one."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

“You think maybe he enjoyed the walk back?” Toshiro laughed, Kihone was just in the process of telling him a story about how one time while working, she accidentally bumped into someone who happened to be carrying cleaning supplies for the sewers, and botched up their job by making them slightly late, she had never heard the end of it for that one.

“I wouldn't know about that really, he never talked to me after that for a while, and we never brought the subject up.” Kihone giggled a little.

Toshiro and Kihone had already gone through three Sakazaki's full of sake, however they weren't even close to finishing the jug off yet, this day would be a rather long day for both of them, and Toshiro intended on drinking until nightfall, because he intended to enjoy this day to it's fullest. Toshiro had already forgotten the message Kihone brought to him, and was just enjoying the time well spent.

“So what about you, Toshiro-kun?” Kihone smirked, “You got any interesting stories to share?”

Toshiro smirked a little, “Don't ask me how I managed to pull this one off.” Toshiro took a sip from the Sakazaki he was holding, “One time while I was heading towards a training session, I suddenly realized I misplaced my Zanpaktou, I kept running around, searching for it, trying to find it for the entire day.” Toshiro laughs a little, “Eventually Koshima-san shows up, saying he found it lying around in his house, I still can't believe I pulled that one off.”

“I still haven't forgiven you for that, jerk.” Kamikaze no Narasu said to Toshiro in teasing anger.

Kihone laughed a little, “I think that's worse than what I pulled off.” Kihone looked down at her Zanpaktou, “I couldn't imagine misplacing mine.”

Toshiro chuckled, and then looked up to see Isis and Zaishi passing by the barracks entrance, and Toshiro smirked a little, “Yo Isis, did you know you have a nice package on your chest?” Toshiro laughed, he was already starting to get drunk, so most of his inhibitions on flirting had left him. Kihone on the other hand, had a feeling someone had just issued himself a death sentence.

"Umm Toshiro-kun.." Kihone called, trying to gain the attention of the laughing Toshiro.

"Huh? What's up Kihone-chan?" Toshiro asked, coming out of his laughing fit, and then he heard Isis' voice speak up.

"Did you know you have a nice bruise on your face?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2010)

Soul Society ~ 

"Hey! Hey!" James screams as his head bounces off the ground as he is drug along. "Marcus! I thought you said you wasn't going to punish me anymore!" he cries as he is drug along.  "I'm not punishing you, I'm helping you to the fourth so you can be patched up." Marcus replies not missing a step. "Then let me up, I can walk on my own!" James pleads as his head bounces off the ground again "Damn that hurts!" he complains.  "Nah, I like this way better." Marcus replies as he drags the poor man along. "Your a fucking sadist, you know that Marcus? Huh??" James shouts as he is drug along.  "I've been called worse." Marcus replied as the Forth Division Barracks came into view. 

"Come on, let me go. I can walk just fine!" James demands.  "Quite your yapping were almost there." Marcus replies as they reach the front door. Then with a solid kick he opens the door and moves into the room.  "Alright, I'm back and I've brought a friend who needs to be patched up too." Marcus says as he releases his grip on James' leg. "Hey it's that Third Division member, get him!" one of the orderlies shout as he drops the clip board in his hand.  "Is that how it's going to be?' Marcus asks with a huff.  "If you all are going to act that way, I'm going back to my barracks. A tooth isn't worth...." -Stab- Marcus' eyes widen as he fill a sharp stick in the side of his neck. Turning his head he see another orderly backing away holding a needle.  "Oh fuck.." Marcus says as his eyes roll into the back of his head.

In the next moment he is collapsing to the ground with a solid thud. 

~Burning Field ~

 "Uggh." Marcus breaths as he pulls his hands under his chest. His muscles strain as he pushes himself to his knees. Ash blows by filling his nostrils with the smell of fire and seared flesh. Marcus' eyes pop open as he gets himself to his knees. Then sitting on them he begins to look around.  "Where in hell am I?" Marcus asks aloud as he rubs the back of his neck. Looking around all he sees is desolation. The skies are stained black. Any traces of clouds or anything else for that matter has been long burned away. Yellow and orange flames kiss the blacken sky as they seem to roll along like tumble weeds. Glowing crimson embers swirl through air as a faint wind picks up. But that is even hell as the fires around Marcus are fanned casting an eerie light on this otherwise bleak setting.

Marcus' whole body shudders as a red lightning bolt spits the sky with a booming thunder in toe. "*ClOsE.tHiS iS hOmE.*" a dark raspy voice cuts through the darkness. Marcus eyes narrow as he looks around. Nothing but burnt gnarled trees and cracked dry earth.  "Who's there?" Marcus growls as he spins in place. "*Do YoU nOt ReMeMbEr?*" The dried voice replied.  "Remember what?" Marcus yells as his right hand drops to Cerberus. "*Do YoU hOnEsTlY tHiNk ThAt WiLl HeLp YoU hErE?*" the voice snaps.  "Tell me who you are, no better yet. Show me your face so I can remove it." Marcus demands. -SKIIIIIIIINT- Cerberus sings agreeing with Marcus as a familiar darkness descends on them. 

"*YoU sTiLl DoN't GeT iT Do YoU?*" his voice replied. "*VeRy WeLl, I wIlL eNlIgHtEn Yo*.." 

In the next instant a blinding white light washes over Marcus' eyes as he is brought back to the waking world. "Damn, how much of that did you give him, I almost couldn't bring him back!" a medic yells at the orderly that had drugged Marcus.  "Di..did you fi... fix my tooth." Marcus asks in a half daze.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

"Uhhh," Toshiro placed a hand to his face, feeling around for it. "I do?" he asked, confused. Isis smiled as her fist quickly made contact with his head.

"Yes," she stated. Kihone couldn't help but laugh, before raising a hand to heal Toshiro up again. Zaishi behind them was giving Toshiro a wide-eyed look.

"Never have I *seen* such bravery," he pretended to swoon, "spiting the ferocious tiger with little regard for your own safety."

"It's more drunken foolishness," Isis muttered.

"I can only approve of such endeavours," Zaishi struck a pose, before extending a hand to the giggling Kihone. "In fact, the two of us were just off to find some friends and engage in such. Care to join us?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Uhhh," Toshiro placed a hand to his face, feeling around for it. "I do?" he asked, confused. Isis smiled as her fist quickly made contact with his head.
> 
> "Yes," she stated. Kihone couldn't help but laugh, before raising a hand to heal Toshiro up again. Zaishi behind them was giving Toshiro a wide-eyed look.
> 
> ...


 
Toshiro rubbed his face even after Kihone had healed it, and smirked at Zaishi's comment, ?I've spited more feisty tigers in my lifetime.?

?Is that a fact?? Kihone said, cocking an eyebrow at Toshiro, ?Do tell quickly, I'm interested to hear this story.?

Toshiro shrugged a little, ?One time I flirted with a girl in Rukongai, she gave me a busted open head, some fractured ribs, and a ruptured stomach.? Toshiro chuckled, ?Don't ask me how I lived through that one, guess fate was on my side that day.?

Kihone took Zaishi-fukutaichou's hand, and nodded at him while giggling from Toshiro's story, ?Absolutely, we would love to join you.?

Toshiro smirked, getting back up on his feet on his own, ?Thanks for _lending a hand _my dear.? Toshiro looked at Zaishi, ?I'm up for a drink with you guys, why not??

Kihone giggled at Toshiro's comment again, ?Sorry _babe_, I didn't realize you needed me to baby you around for the entire day.?

Toshiro and Kihone both laughed at that comment, and Toshiro looked at Zaishi, ?You lead the way please, Zaishi-fukutaichou.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

Alyssa and Keith had been doing quite well making their way through a bottle before Zaishi arrived with a loud declaration that the night was about to become a thing to remember.

The irony was no one would be able to remember it tomorrow morning.

After a round of introductions, each took a glass.

Alyssa remarked how impressed she was Isis already looked perfectly fine, leading to Keith demanding she retell most of the day. The story went well enough, until she ended up grumbling about people trying to flirt with her for whatever reason.

Keith laughed loudly. "It's surprising any of them are still functional," he remarked.

"That's what I thought!" Zaishi replied, "I mean when we drunk yesterday..."

The two instantly shifted to a table, Zaishi sitting at it with his glass, while Keith leaned in a flirty pose.

"Hello there, girly," he did a perfect recreation of Koukan's voice. By the expression on Isis's face, she was preparing to explode.

"The last time I felt happiness," Zaishi took on a cold and aloof voice, doing his best Isis impression, "I was halfway to a bloody corpse. You should see the other guy. Start with me and I will erase you from the face of the earth."

"Hey now girly, that's no fun. There's better ways to live happy," Keith extended a hand to tap Zaishi on the chest. Zaishi pulled his punch short, avoiding slamming his fist into Keith's crotch. Both exploded in laughter.

Isis was trying to disappear through the floor. In lieu of achieving that, she took a deep drink.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Toshiro burst out in a fit of laughter, he couldn't seem to contain himself anymore, and he took a rather large drink out of the glass they had been given.

“Poor Isis-san, she can't seem to catch a break.” Kihone giggled a little, and noticed that Isis had taken a relatively big drink out of her glass, and took a big drink out of her own.

Toshiro cocked an eyebrow, “Trying to have a drinking competition here, are we now?”

Kihone giggled, “Well, Isis-san isn't the only female here, and I can't exactly let another female outdo me, now can I?”

Toshiro smirked, and then looked at Zaishi, “I have an interesting story for you, actually.”

“Oh really now?” Zaishi smirked, “I'd love to hear it! C'mon Toshiro, let's see if your story can top the story we just showed you.”

Toshiro chuckled a little bit, “One time I was walking outside in Rukongai, we had been allowed a small break from the Academy training classes.” Toshiro chuckled, “I came across this beautiful girl in a spa, and I couldn't resist the opportunity to do a little spying.”

“So what happens next?” Zaishi asked, his interest obviously piqued by this situation.

“This girl spots me looking at her, and the next thing I know a big rock hits me in the head.” Toshiro grinned, “Needless to say the next thing I remember afterward is waking up about five kilometers from the spa, tied up on a building, with a note on me that says “this person is for sale.””

Kihone giggled, “Guess she was pretty uptight about people seeing her naked in a spa.”

Toshiro smirked, “Implying that you aren't, and that you wouldn't mind the thought of me seeing you naked in a spa.”

Kihone blushed furiously, “I never said that you big jerk!” Kihone slunk down a little bit, feeling slightly vulnerable, however secretly she enjoyed that thought.

Toshiro laughed a little, and took a bigger drink out of his glass than either Isis or Kihone did, then sat it back down on the table, Toshiro liked to tease people a lot when he was wasted, there was no denying that fact for even a second.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2010)

"A drinking competition?" Isis raised an eyebrow. "Most competitions I take part in ARE last person standing style, but usually involve adrenaline, blood and fighting for your life."

"There are plenty of other ways to have fun then fighting though," Zaishi and Keith also took a seat and a large drink. "Come on, far more human to compete this way."

"Far more human, huh?" Isis raised an eyebrow. "So I'd say joining in this competition is the first step in deweaponizing me?"

"Couldn't hurt," Zaishi took another drink.

"Not at all," Alyssa had one too.

Isis shrugged and took her next as well. Couldn't hurt, huh?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, “A drinking competition it is then.” Toshiro took a drink out of his glass.

“You're going to regret this later.” Kihone grinned, and took a drink out of her own glass.

“I think you're all going to regret it,” Zaishi grinned, “When I'm the one who's beaten all of you.”

Toshiro chuckled a little, “Are you sure about that, Zaishi-fukutaichou, I'd love to see you try.” Toshiro grinned a little, and took a larger drink out of his glass than the previous one.

“You're on, and I promise you,” Zaishi took a rather large drink out of his glass as well, “You're gonna lose this one.” Zaishi smirked, and Toshiro returned the friendly competitive smirk.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2010)

Akuma-

"And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
 --Friedrich Nietzsche


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBbFLn6llYg[/YOUTUBE]




"NNNGH!" Hasenko crashes through four trees before balancing himself. "Oh? He managed to push you back Hasenko-san?" Kento questioned while sitting in the tree. "I was not using my full power." He remarks. "He still managed to land a hit." Kento smirked. "Indeed, He is creative." He then turned his back. "And he is wearing your eraser suit." Kento nodded. "You didn't think i would live that around without purpose did you?" He hopped down. "Akuma will need it later."

"Talkin Bout me?" Akuma swings his club in time to connect with both Kento and Hasenko, sending then flipping backwards and landing on their feet skidding across the ground. "Good one, I must admit, you almost had me." Kento smirked. "Don't fuck with me. You weren't even trying this entire time, you nearly killed me without using your full power." Akuma gripped the handle of his club. "So, what is your plan then?" Kento asked, Akuma returned with a smirk and his reiatsu exploding outward. "I'm going to crush you and make you fight me for real." 

The black reiatsu began to fill the area. "He's growing stronger, At least fifteenth... Maybe tenth." Kento nodded. "Indeed, He has grown much stronger since he came here. But this is merely power he has regained by removing his fear." Kento drew his serrated blade. "When did you get that?" Akuma asked. "I removed the seal on my blade. I wanted it to look like a Bokkado, so i made it one. Now, It's time for phase 3." He grinned. "With how much i could slice you up with a wooden blade, what do you think i'll do with this one?"

Akuma gripped the blade tighter, his forearms beginning to bulge as the muscles tensed in his arms.  "We'll see how you do." The spikes lit up as he charged forward. "AKUMA!USE IT NOW!" Jigoku shouts. "HERE IT COMES!!! He raises his club up. "HELL'S QUAKE!" He shouts as his weapon strikes the ground and sends up waves of dirt in all directions. "When did you learn that!" Kento leaped into the air. "Damn, I didn't think his Zanpakto had any attacks... Interesting." He smirked. "Gotcha." Akuma appears behind Kento. "Too slow." Kento shunpo's above Akuma and kicks him across the ground, causing Akuma to flip and skip over the dirt and through the trees like a stone over water.


----------



## tgre (Jul 26, 2010)

~Soul Society~

*"Young master, get back here!"*

Tora broke out of the great mansion of a house at a run and set off at a sprint.

*"Young master! You need to finish your recitals!"*

"Nof tofday, I fdon't" muffled Tora as a piece of toast dangled dangerously out of his mouth.

The matron at the door looked furious, *"AT THE VERY LEAST DON'T TALK WITH YOUR MOUTHFUL!"*

Tora grinned, _yeah right... who's got time for manners?_

He stopped running to catch his breath and sat under a Sakura tree.

"Gosh, everyday just needs to be like today..."

He lit up his Kiseru, nudged his hat over his eyes and was just about to start napping until-

*"Having fun?"*

"Captain!"

Standing over him was a very striking woman, just under six foot; with an eyepatch over her right eye.

*"Mind if I join you?"*

Tora slumped back down and rest his back on the sakura tree, "Suit yourself," he took a deep pull on his kiseru and let out a bluish-grey plume of smoke, expertly through his nose, "Shouldn't you be with fukutaicho and the rest of the division overseeing things in Soul Society right now?"

Sekigan Aikan snorted, pretending to snore.

Tora shrugged and pulled his straw fedora over his eyes a little more and decided to take a nap.

~~

Tora yawned and stretched his arms ceremoniously, "Wow, that was a good na-" He looked around... this didn't look like his favorite spot under the sakura tree...

_*"Now, the first to take this iaido and smash his ass with it, gets relief from doing cleaning duty later today."*_

"OI GACHI" Tora yelled, his Kiseru hanging dangerously from the tip of his mouth, "WHAT THE FUCK GACHI?!"

Wasure Gachi, the vice-captain of the 3rd division simply shrugged, _*"Captain's orders."*_

"OI FUKUTAICHO" Tora began hastily shoving his kiseru into the small hidden pocket underneath his shinigami garb, "I WAS JUST WITH THE CAPTAIN!"

_*"But the captain's been in all morning, she's been filling orders and papers non-stop now."*_

Tora faced the oncoming horde of some of the unseated 3rd division members who were charging at him with full brunt... he felt some minor kido spells blast by his face and barely singe the tips of his jet-black hair.

"I-" Tora began as he ran full pelt away from the oncoming mob,"-just wanted to take a nap guys..."

Gachi smiled furtively and looked on, then clutched his nether regions and cursed under his breath, _*"Which way are the toilets again...?!"*_


----------



## tgre (Jul 26, 2010)

~Hueco Mundo~

Mortis walked and walked, with no visible horizon to walk to, he had nothing else to go for... but to continue walking.

In front of him lay nothing but barren desert and a moonlight wasteland. A place of death and a place of desperation.

"This is depressing..."

Just then a soft rustle of sand made its way towards Mortis, tentatively; but surely... it was getting closer and closer.

"Show yourself already." Mortis growled quietly.

The stream of sand stopped.

*Looks like I've been found out...*

~~~

~Soul Society~

Gasping for breath, Tora finally made his way away from the murderous 3rd division unseated members out for his blood, and into a place he wasn't familiar with, within Soul Society.

"Hrm... this is a first" Tora recomposed himself and took out his Kiseru once again, "Hope there's a good place to drink around here"

Blowing plumes of fragrant bluish-grey smoke into the air once again, he stopped by a small building with raucous laughter coming from within



> Toshiro smirked a little bit, “A drinking competition it is then.” Toshiro took a drink out of his glass.


Tora's mouth formed a huge grin. He started singing to himself-

"What's the best thing/
About people drinkin'?/
Is that I can join in/
and no-one's a-blinkin'/"

He opened the door with the air of a noble and walked in, his Kiseru pipe held high and his straw fedora on a jaunty.

"I heard there was a drinking competition?!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2010)

*Naomichi? *

*?you got some skill?? *Naomichi said to the tired Lance. Naomichi was sitting on a rock, with his blade by side and a grin on his face. He too was tired and had several dark bruises that stood out even on his dark-colored skin. He wasn?t bothered by his injuries though and held his shoulders up, while gripping his sword tightly. Lance merely glared at him. Naomichi responded with a friendly grin, laced with the power of youthful arrogance.*?don?t be a sore loser, bro? I won fairly.? *Naomichi told Lance. The truth was that the duel had ended in a duel, but Naomichi denied this (like he denied pretty much everything, including his own existence) and chose to stick to his story, that he had made Lance surrender. He did this purely out of his own blinded arrogance. 

*?i need to head back to my place, though. Gotta set my new crib up, yunno??* He stood up from his spot on the Rock and then put the huge sword on his shoulder. As he was about to leave, he turned to Lance. *?you should probably head back too, bro. They say fishy business is going around in this thing.?* He walked away and headed back to seventh division housing. After a few turns, Naomichi got lost. The giant man cursed and said, *?dammit all, this place is confusing??* He was now stuck in the middle of a forest, tired and bruised from the earlier duel. Scratching his head, Naomichi pointed towards south of his location. *?i should probably head north?? *Then he took off towards the southern part of the forest.  

*Blanco?*

Blanco stalked through the forest of menos, wandering around. He moved slowly, looking around his surroundings, still amazed that he was this big. *?haha~ Blanco is now taller then the trees!? *He exclaimed. The giant hollow then raised a giant food, covered in shadow, and knocked a tree out of his path. Bird hollows flew out of the tree, screeching. Blanco stared at them for a second. He then said, *?lots and lots of birdies!?* He started to chase after them as they flew, incredibly fast. He skipped through the forest, knocking down trees. *?birdies! Birdies!? *he shouted over and over.

He was ignorant of the screams of many hollows below who were crushed by the weight of a foot or by the crash of a tree. Blanco suddenly stopped though, giving the hollows a chance to run away. He scared dumbly at the birds and lifted a giant wraith hand. *?wait~? *But the birdies continued to fly. *?WAIT!? *He commanded, his body grossly mutating. His body ripped open savagely, a tongue whip out. Blanco?s mouth had shown itself and out of the darkness came out a huge blast of red energy, focused. 

It annihilated the birds, but Blanco could still hear their tweets. *?poo tee weet?? *He then lifted  ahand to scratch his head at the meaning of birds?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

"Man is the cruelest animal."* 
       --Friedrich Nietzsche*


Let us move forward my friends, Forward in the river of time that drives all our motions. Seconds, Minutes, Hours, Days, Weeks. We shall move forward through this river of time, Come, Come with me along this journey. The clock moves as we move with it, Time passes now, faster then before. Seconds, Minutes, Hours, days, We pass through the river and our destination lies ahead, Two weeks, We shall speed through. The world shall revolve quickly, hold still, do not fear. The boat has merely sped up a little. The water flows past us and we shall see the events of time unfold in twice the speed. 

Akuma's training continues along with Kento, his power growing with great vigor as he goes by. His strength becoming one of great quality. Isis and Toshiro grow closer to one another, a friendship that builds over time and brings them closer to happiness. As that friendship is kindled, so too is the others, Fumiko and Kioshi, Toshiro and Marcus, And all others too join together and form a happy band of men and woman. The shinigami Drink, Train and Play together as the time pass. 

As their friendships grow, so too do the humans. Akira's family has returned from the hospital, They were unconscious and thus Akira could not be informed. Hogo and Shino grow to be like brothers, the two training daily while Shino is off duty. Ryan and Hogo too become good friends, better then before. Akira begins to hang around with them more each day, slowly breaking his shell. School is fun for them all, The super powered humans have started to even eat together at lunch. 

The Hollows march forward as well, Watch their souls, Watch their power, a feast of horrors shall unfold, Akuryu rips through the neck of a fellow Adjuchas, Reno and Ran shall battle and flee countless times, But so too shall they grow, their strength increases with it and evolution following them. The blood of all these hollows shed, The sand no longer white along their battlefields but red, black and purple. A mix of bloods and poisons shall befall anyone who comes near them. A wave of insanity breaks through the night air as they battle.

Now the captains meet, It's become known that the Reapers shall make their move. There is no time to waste, the captains speak with each other, all information is given up. Even Yuugao confesses secrets long hidden and dormant. The information passes through all divisions quickly. 


And now, We arrive at our current destination. Two weeks into the future where all our young Shinigai and humans who have grown stronger can relax, Where all our hollows who have increased in power can continue to slaughter those who would challenge them. I wish you luck on your journey young travelers of time and congratulate you upon your power and skill. For now, continue on your path through the river of time, We shall return to a normal flow....

Good luck.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society – 2 weeks later

_"One day, you will do something so extraordinary, that everyone will acknowledge you for it, so make that your purpose, to do something so incredible, no one could ever forget it."_ - Toshiro's father talking to him before he went off to become a Shinigami.

Toshiro sighed a little bit, slipping his Zanpaktou into it's sheath. Today was going to be a big day for him, although he found it hard to believe Taomi had dragged him into this mess. Toshiro looked up at the sky, for once the skies of Soul Society appeared to actually be cloudy rather than clear, and Toshiro couldn't be sure whether the cloudy day was a warning to a bad omen, or if it just happened to be a coincidence. Toshiro had trained long and hard, his ability had grown quite a bit, but he still had a long way to go before he arrived at the position in which he intended on being at.

“Toshiro-kun, are you sure about this?” Kamikaze no Narasu asked, a foreboding feeling running through his mind.

“Absolutely, Taomi told me this couldn't be done alone, and that she would need my help.” Toshiro responded with an iron will in his voice.

Kamikaze no Narasu sighed, Toshiro had always been like this, once he has his mind set on something, he's too hard headed to be swayed from it. This didn't change the fact that the Zanpaktou had a bad feeling running through his head.

“Toshiro-kun, I want to tell you something.” Kamikaze no Narasu said, being more serious than usual.

“What is it? You're never usually this serious, Kamikaze no Narasu.” Toshiro blinked a little bit, not entirely sure where this conversation was going.

“No matter what happens in the future, regardless of the outcome of what you're about to do.” Kamikaze no Narasu paused, seeming to be in thought, “Please don't let it break you like it did before, I don't want to be put inside of a desert again.”

Toshiro smiled a little bit, “Don't worry about it, I won't let anything break me, I already told you that.”

Toshiro looked down at the Zanpaktou, Kamikaze no Narasu seemed to be more worried than usual lately, almost like he had a sixth sense about Toshiro, however Toshiro shook that thought off. Toshiro couldn't have second thoughts at this point, he had a job he needed to complete, and although Taomi hadn't told him the exact details, all Toshiro knew was that involved destroying the seal of some monstrously powerful being, and if it could bring an end to this conflict, then Toshiro would do exactly that.

---------------------------------

 Soul Society – Soukyoku Hill


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society - 5th Division Barracks


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Two Weeks Later- Human world-

  ?Kento, We know Akuma is here.? Before Kento stood the captains of the eleventh, seventh, thirteenth and third division, he sat there however, a smirk on his face as they entered his shop. ?Well Interesting I suppose that you came to that conclusion.? He slowly stood up. ?I might have fought with Yuugao-san, but that was only because he stepped out of his jurisdiction. The human world is mine; I hope you all understand that quite well.? Tsuyoi grabbed Kento by the collar. ?Listen, you are no longer a shinigami, you have been stripped of your title and you should have been stripped of your powers. I don?t know HOW you do it, but I will trust you to know that you are forbidden from interfering with shinigami affairs.?

  ?Long and Longer ago, I learned a little trick.? Kento looks into Tsu?s eyes with a deep feeling of nostalgia. ?To not interfere unless already interfered.? The captains met him with a quizzical stare. ?For this I mean, I will not involve myself in an event unless someone has already involved themselves in it. Yuugao should not have been there; he had no authority over the ninth division and merely used his status to get them to leave. He then attacked me for trying to set things right. I had no intention of harming him, he attacked me and I defended myself.? He comments.

  ?Good for you. Now where is Akuma?? Kenpachi asks. ?He isn?t here, you can look for yourself.? They nod and begin to rip through his shop. ?I expect you to pay for the broken merchandise; it?s all I do now.? He sat down and took up a bottle of sake. ?It?s a good thing you left when you did Akuma?? He thought to himself. ?Perhaps? fate will smile on you today.?

  Moments before-

  ?Huff?huff?huff?.? Hasenko wipes the sweat from his brow. ?Hasenko-san.? Kento asks as he raises his blade. ?How much power are you using now?? He asks. ?Fifty percent, why?? Kento nods. ?I?m cruising at a good 45% of this form.? He remarks. ?So, Together we reach a mere ? of our potential in this form?? Hasenko smirked. ?Indeed.? Kento nods. ?It might not seem like much to you my old friend. But seeing as how Akuma has managed to deal with us for two weeks like this?? They both look over at Akuma. ?Come on you bastards! I can still go!? He grinned. ??Then I suspect that his training is complete.? Hasenko nods in agreement. ?I believe he is ready.? 

  Kento returned his blade to the Bokken seal and placed it on his back. ?You have completed your training Akuma.? Kento smiled at him. ?Eh? What!?? He shouts. ?I?ve just gotten my second wind! Come on! We have two more hours before the rest period!? Kento nodded. ?There is nothing more you need to learn, you are ready to battle with your hollow? However, I would recommend you return home first. Something big is about to go down, It would be best if you were there to aid your friends.? 

  Akuma looked at Kento, there was a seriousness in his eyes he hadn?t seen before. ?Alright? I?ll go.? He takes a deep breath. ?Before that, allow me to replace your clothing.? Kento steps over to him. ?Eh? Replace it?? He nods. ?Yes, I will keep your spirit suppressed, but it would be better for you to have a more fitting outfit when you return home.? Akuma smirked. ?Alright, get me some fresh clothes!? He laughed. ?I?ve had them prepared since the beginning Akuma.? He turned and the three shunpo away towards the rest area. There, a red chest with golden trim awaits Akuma. 

  ?Inside will be your new clothing. Light, Durable and it will allow you to move around without being noticed or traced. You will be invisible on the battlefield for now.? Akuma nods. ?Alright, good?? Akuma opened the case and marveled at what was inside, . He smiled a bit and changed his outfit. ?Thank you Kento.? Akuma lifts his club and stabs it into the air. ?I?ll be going now.? Kento nods. ?Take luck with you.? Akuma smirked. ?I won?t need it.? The door to soul society opens and Akuma steps through. 

  Present time-

  ?He?s not here; I can?t even sense any of his ambient spirit.? Kenpachi comments. ?Maybe he wasn?t here at all? Damn it.? Tsu rubs her temples. ?I told you.? Kento sips his sake. ?I will never believe the words of a traitor like you Kento.? She comments. ?I wanted to make the world better. Do not compare me to Akushou or the reapers.? She merely grumbles as the captains step out of the building. ?We?re going to continue the search!? She shouts they all nod and split up. ?What in the world is going on in soul society?? Kento sighed. 

  Soul Society- Outskirts of Rukongai- 

  Akuma stepped through the gate and looked around. ?Oi! Whose turf do you think this is!? He hears a voice shout. ?Eh?? Akuma turns around to see a man pointing a sword at him. ?A?.AH!!!! AKUMA SAN!!! IT?S YOU!!!! YOU?RE BACK!!!!?  He shouts and drops his blade, then drops to his knees. ?Oi, Where?s Lex-san?? He asks. ?Ah? Oh, the second!?? He points at a run down shake. ?Over there!? Akuma nods. ?Thanks, I have a favor to ask em.? He begins to walk off. ?Also, keep this quite.? The man nods. ?Anything for the boss!?  Akuma smirked. ?Been a while since I was called that?.? He thought to himself. 

  Stepping in the building he was greeted with something he hadn?t felt before. ?BABY~? He hears as two rather large and soft things press into him. ?It?s been a while Lexain? He comments. ?It has, Too long~? ?It?s been so long~? She her right arm curls behind his back and rips his left shoulder, her left arm wraps around his waist and she rests her head on his chest. ?Too long?? She whispers. 

  ?I like this armor, where did you get it?? She smirked. ?That?s not important right now.? He smiled. ?I need you to do something for me?? She blinks. ?What is it?? He sat down. ?You seen a kid go through here, white hair, black robes, looks like you?d wanna punch him in the face?? Lexain blinks. ?Yes. He was with some chick, why?? She asks. ?Akuma nods. ?That?s what I thought, alright?? He stood back up. ?Where?d they go?? Lexain points him in the direction the two traveled. ?My final favor lex? I really need you and all the men in our army to follow this.? She nods. ?Anything for you babe.? He looks at her. ?You never saw them, You only saw me walking that way. Understood?? She nods. ?Alright? But what?s going on?? Akuma sighed. ?If it?s anything like Kento told me, Something terrible.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

It had been two weeks since Isis and Marcus had spared. Been two weeks since he had that horrible dream that took him across that hellish world. Since he spoke with that dark force. He took up extra patrols since then to help calm his mind. As he walked along his thoughts went back to that molar that Isis' blast knocked out. He shook his head as he felt his teeth with the side of his tongue. The Fourth had successfully put it back in his skull, but has felt a little weird every since, like they put it in sideways or something.  "What haunts your thoughts?",  "You haven't sleep much in days.".  "All need their rest son of Rome, you are no exception." Cerberus speaks one after the other with a growl.  "Don't worry about me, I'm getting enough sleep. In fact my control hasn't been better." Marcus replies as his feet shuffle along.  "At least we're getting to see more of the Seireitei, in a few minutes well even get to see Soukyoku Hill." Marcus adds as he picks up the pace a bit. 

He had only seen the hill from afar in the past, none of his routes ever took him by it, and he was never the curious type so he never had a reason to see it. But now that he had a reason to go by it he could see first hand what it was about, although he wouldn't actually go up onto the hill. His patrol just let him pass it by. But Cerberus was about to have something to say about that. As they neared Soukyoku Hill Cerberus picked up a familiar scent.  "Marcus, take us up the hill." Cerberus commanded with a growl.  "Now why would I take us up there? That is not part of our route." Marcus says with a yawn.  "We smell a familiar scent." Cerberus replied with furious bite.  "Scent? All the way down here? Are you a blood hound now?" Marcus replied with a snide air about his voice. 

 "Insolent whelp! You will not mock us." Cerberus barks back angrily.  "Fine, then give me a reason to go up there. other then I smell this or that." Marcus replied as he stopped at the stairs that lead up to the executioners platform.  "It's Toshiro, and we believe we also smell the scent of that female you saw him speaking with secretively outside the barracks all those weeks ago." Cerberus replied bluntly.  "You mean that Taomi?" Marcus asked as he looked up to the top of the hill.  "Yes her." Cerberus replied as the pushed Marcus to move his feet with their Reiatsu. The leather around Cerberus' hilt squeaked as he tightened his grip on the handle.  "Alright, you've convinced me." Marcus replied as he had never trusted that grl. Just call it a Roman's hunch. 

Falling to a sprint Marcus avoids using Shunpo as not to tip them off that he was coming. The very weather seemed to mirror Marcus' concern as it seemed as if it was going to storm soon. He didn't reach the top until the two were already starting to move, so sticking back he decides he would follow from a distance.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 27, 2010)

_Words?they have and can be used for a variety of reasons. Words give meaning to what we are trying to say. They help express out latent emotions or help to further emphasis are point to get it across. Words can bring about a great deal of pain, but this is an example of a famous idiom, words are a two way street. 

They can be harmful and can be used to belittle and hurt someone though at the same time words can be used to give one great encouragement and joy. The former dealing with pain and the latter dealing with joy were two prominent examples that often happen in everyday life. Which comes back to the original point words have meanings, multiple ones, and my favorite use of words are descriptive ones.

Descriptive words help one to describe something one would not normally know about or are explaining to a friend to help them understand their meaning. One usually thinks when talking about descriptive words or just words in general that the first thing that comes to one?s mind are words such as: smashing, dirty, grimy, bright, and dark and etc. Though not used in a descriptive manner such as those in the former, names themselves, can also be used to describe the person their attached to. Take my name as an example if you would.

Kioshi ? Pure

I admit that I?m far from being any kind of angel, but I take great pride in my name and its meaning. While no Gary Stu, my thoughts are always genuine and so are my actions that follow suit. I easily consider myself one who is free from hypocrisy and denial. Even if I make one statement and argue for it, but then switch to a new statement the next day that goes against my pervious statement I will hold my ground and argue. I mean who said I couldn?t change my mind?right?

Well that he?s done, let?s use another example.

Fumiko - Child of treasured beauty

Well if you were expecting something like that then not only were you right, but you also have good taste. Though not one to fawn over herself and hold it above others heads I must admit that I am pretty damn beautiful. I keep myself prim, but no to proper as they can be extremely boring and make you somewhat of a tight ass. While my physical beauty is obviously greater than some and maybe less than others it?s not the only thing that makes me a ?Treasured? beauty. I look after others and treat them no differently than I would treat myself, sometimes I may be dense and I may seem like I don?t care (cause I probable don?t) I would literally give others the shirt off my back if I could help them in some kind of way.

See how easy names are used to describe certain people to a key? Simple enough you would think right? I mean Kioshi?s name is pretty good, but my name is just on a whole other level. I mean it has ?Treasured? followed by ?Beauty? how great is that?

*Fumiko*

I mean you can?t get any better than that can you?

*Fumiko!*

Sometimes I believe I have the right to a little gloating.

*FUMIKO!*_

Suddenly sucked out of her trance Fumiko awkwardly looked around to take in her surroundings. She was in the hallway of second division and to the side of her stood Kioshi with a concerned look on his face.

?What?s wrong?? He asked.

?Uhhhh, what were we talking about?again?? She laughed shyly while scratching her chin. Kioshi could only: pek as he stared at his absent minded friend. No matter how much they got to know it each other he would never be able to figure this girl out. There are times when she?s just a complete air head, but then others where she would show some kind of hidden intelligence. He never thought of her as stupid or dumb, but she had her moments.

*Sigh* ?We were talking about different kind of words remember? You were saying how sometimes I use a variety of words to explain something and you wondered how could I remember some of them? Then you asked me to explain different kinds of words?? He explained hoping any of this would jog her memory.

?Oh yea I remember-no, no I don?t sorry.? She said as she entangled her arm in his. ?I?m sorry Kioshi, but it was either totally boring or it went way over my head.? With his head hung down Kioshi just dismissed it altogether he knew she didn?t mean anything by it, but it was always rough explaining things to her only for her to just forget.

?Whatever you say my friend, whatever you say.?


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

~Hueco Mundo~

The moonlit sky beamed down and illuminated the path infront of Mortis.

With patchy blood-stains all over his fur coat and hollow mask, Mortis had stopped trying to clean himself a while ago. Thanks to the dense reiatsu still hanging in the atmosphere of Hueco Mundo, he was able to go for long days without food. But unlike lower-level hollows, he still needed the sustenance of high class Hollows if he wanted to get stronger.

_I need to get stronger

I need to consume Hollows

I need to understand this concept of... time

No... I want to understand this concept of time.

And I want to control it

I want to... conquer it._

~Soul Society~

Torao walked into the 3rd division HQ only to find it nearly empty

"Oi Gachi"

*"Tora, I like you... I really do; but if you keep calling me by my first name, I'm not going to get any respect around here."* Wasure Gachi; vice-captain of the 3rd division replied furtively, *"What is it you want?"*

"Sorry *fukutaicho*, I was just wondering..." Then Tora thought to himself, _It's true I'm bored, but if more people come here... I might be forced to work and train..._

*"Yes Tora?"*

"I was just wondering where the toilets were" Tora added, he grinned and placed his kiseru to his lips.

*"Very funny asshole,"* Gachi sighed, *"And please don't smoke that thing in here... you know how the first division taicho hates people smoking indoors."*

 "Fine, have it your way then"

*"Where are you going?"*

"Does it matter? You don't need me for anything do you?"

*"Well I was thinking I could help you train..."* Gachi smiled knowingly, his eyes twinkling, *"You've made no attempts to meet the rest of your division members you know."*

Tora yawned, "So what? I just recently came out of the academy... I'm weak. No-one would look at me, I'm just another number."

*"Not to me."* Gachi said, *"Look, I know all about your troublesome zanpakutou and I'm worried."*

Tora grinned, hiding his discomfort at the fact that the topic of zanpakutou had been raised, "I'll be fine... really."

*"You won't be,"* Gachi sighed again... even though he was young, the worry signs were expressing themselves as premature wrinkles across his brow, *"I might not be the best person to help you train because of the difference in our skill level, but please promise me that you'll try to find other people within the Gotei 13 to train with. I don't want you to neglect your training. Especially since you carry dual-wielding zanpakutou just like our captain. She's got big expectations from you."*

Tora smirked, "She said that?" He took a deep pull from his Kiseru and exhaled, "Are you sure she's talking about me? I mean... look at me-" he gestured to himself, "I'm the laziest asshat to walk into soul society."

Gachi smiled and said nothing.

"Well I'm off Ga- I mean... fukutaicho" teased Tora, "I'll take your advice and try and make some new friends... but I can't guarantee anything."

And he ran off.

Gachi kept smiling after him and whispered to himself- knowing full well that Tora wasn't within earshot, *"Idiot, our captain is the most insightful person in the Gotei 13, if she says you got something worth training... you don't question it..."*

And with that, he walked back inside.

*"Fuck... where did I put my clipboard..."*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Toshiro and Taomi continued along their route, and Toshiro noticed that it easily took them pretty far back into Rukongai. Toshiro took in the new sights, he never really dared to come this far back into Rukongai before, and for good reason at that, the place certainly didn't look that great, in fact with each district they seemed to pass through, the situation for the people looked more and more grim. Toshiro remembered how he mentioned to Kyohei that his mother could have ended up in a bad district, he certainly hoped that any of the ones they currently passed through were the district she ended up in.

“How far are we going exactly, Taomi-chan?” Toshiro asked, starting to become annoyed by the length of the journey.

“Not too far now, we've already entered the location.” Taomi replied, however didn't turn her attention to Toshiro.

Toshiro noticed that the trees seemed to be slightly on the increase from before, and the village landscape itself seemed to disappear, in fact there weren't any towns at all, just nothing except trees, at this point they had virtually exited the town section of Rukongai, and had entered a forest that Toshiro nor anyone else had ever been to before. Toshiro narrowed his eyes in thought, to think they had placed the seal this far out, they must have been ensuring that no one would be trying to get to it. That made sense actually, place the seal in an area no one would dare travel to, and thus no one would stumble upon it, and try to figure out how to break it.

Toshiro noticed that the trees seemed to be on the decline slightly, and the area had become a little more open greenery, however there were still many trees, and it felt to Toshiro like they had been moving for many hours now, if it weren't for the fact that Toshiro's strength had increased vastly, this kind of run might have started to take it's toll on him. Toshiro turned to look in front of him, and noticed that the trees seemed to be forming a sort of ring like shape now, as if moving around in a circle, and Toshiro had to wonder about whether or not the seal had this kind of affect, or whether the landscape had always been like this.

“It's just up ahead, right through this next ring of trees!” Taomi called out, and Toshiro nodded in response.

As they passed through the ring of trees, Toshiro gaped at what he saw, the entire landscape appeared to be greenery, with the exception of trees littered about, however it seemed like a huge circular opening had been cut through, and the trees split apart by the land. Toshiro looked upward, and saw what appeared to be a rocky mountain coming up out of the ground, which some trees seemed to be placed in front of, however most of the landscape had been open grass, not entirely what he expected for a place with a being of unimaginable power sealed up into it. .

“I take it that's where the seal is located?” Toshiro blinked.

“The seal is the statue.” Taomi giggled a little, “Come on let's go down.”

Toshiro and Taomi jumped out of the tree they had been standing in, and landed down on the ground. Toshiro walked towards the seal, and took a good look at it from up close, walking around it, trying to get a feel for the statue itself, it seemed to be an ordinary statue, but something about the location as well as the feel put Toshiro off slightly.

“It's quite a remarkable piece of work, isn't it?” Taomi grinned a little bit, “I'm going to explain to you how this process is going to go down.”

Toshiro nodded, “Alright, go on then, I'm listening.”

Taomi giggled, and moved back a little from her current position, “You're going to stand about right here.” Taomi motioned, and Toshiro walked over to the position she was at, turning to look directly at the seal. “Good, this should be far enough away so you don't have any adverse affects, now you're going to power up to your maximum, and you're going to hit the statue with everything you've got, that should destroy the seal.”

Toshiro closed his eyes for a moment, thinking this whole process through, and trying to understand why he had a bad feeling about all of this.

“Not hesitating now, are we, Toshiro-kun?” Taomi frowned a little bit.

“No, it's not that, I was just thinking about something.” Toshiro sighed a little, unsheathing his Zanpaktou, and placing it out in front of him.


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

~Soul Socety... 3rd Division closed training grounds~

Tora walked inside the closed building just outside the open-air training grounds.

It's still early in the day so I might be able to get some shut eye in here, Tora thought to himself and smiled.

He sat against the mirror in the back of the room and flipped his black straw fedora over his eyes and lulled into the world of dreams once again.

*Let's play* 

"Go away... I don't want to." Tora mumbled

*I want to play
Yeah let's play Tora.*

"No. Your idea of play-time is tormenting me to the point where I can't even move afterwards" Tora said, he shifted uncomfortably in his sleep, "Go away... I don't want to play with you guys today."

*Are you scared?
Yeah are you scared Tora?* 

Tora didn't answer.

*Here's a game we want to play*

*Pick a number between one and-
a thousand* 
 
~~

Tora found himself awake in his inner-mind.

"You asshats summoned me here... again." Tora's voice didn't sound strong at all.

Two jokers appeared, one red and one black.

"Ensoukai no Hachiman..." Tora whispered through gritted teeth, "why did you bring me here?"

*I just wanted to-* began the red joker
*-teach you a game we like to play when we get bored*... replied the black joker; finishing off his partner's sentence.

Tora's zanpakutou flew from his hands and revealed their shikai form. The form of two ridiculously large black zanbato. Each of the zanbato larger than the average man.

*It's been a while since we saw ourselves in this form hrm?*

The red joker caught one of the Zanbato and the black joker caught the other

*Gou ni itte wa*- began the red joker
*Gou ni shitagae*- finished the black joker

The two jokers took identical stances and faced each other

*This is something we like to do-
in our spare time.*

Tora watched, as if fixed in a trance. It was like a mirror show. The two jokers danced and twirled and clashed weapons just like mirror images of each other.

*Copy, copy, how fun it is/
To copy the other person in ignorant bliss/
To confuse them and swing my blade away/
This game, oh what a fun game to play/*

continuing their sing-song chant, their actions became faster and faster... soon they were almost invisible to the naked eye; but Tora could see blurs of lines moving vividly and the loud clangs of zanpakutou clashing against each other.

Finally-

*YOU LOST! YOU LOST! YOU DIDN'T COPY MY MOVES PROPERLY!* cackled the black joker
*Alright brother, you win*, the red joker replied with a cackle of his own. He was seemingly rooted to the spot in a state of paralysis.

The black joker raised the Zanbato high in the air.

"No wait-" Tora began, horrified that he was going to slash his own brother.

*YOUR HEAD IS MINE* cackled the black joker, the red joker cackled along.

... and just before the Zanbato swung across the red joker's head, it stopped dangerously close to the red joker's neck.

*And that-
Is our game.* 

~~

Tora awoke in cold sweat, his heart-rate beating fast and his eyes still trying to adjust to the light.

*When you want to play the game for yourself-/
You know what to say-/
Gou ni itte wa-/
Gou ni shitagae.../*

His two zanpakutou, still in their shikai form; lay ominously beside him... as if asking him to continue playing with them.

Trembling, Tora picked up the zanpakutou and looked up into the mirror.

"So... this game; follows your exact movements..."

Tora jumped back and swung, watching his mirror's exact movements, he jumped again and defended against his mirror's actions.

*"I've seen shinigami sparring against each other for practice, but this is the first time I've seen a shinigami spar against his own reflection..."*

Tora spun around to come face to face with his captain.

"Taicho!"

*"Your zanpakutou,"* Sekigan Aikan started, smiling enigmatically at Tora who was busy yawning and scratching his chest, *"Reminds me of Shita-san's... interesting"

*Tora had no idea what she was talking about.
 
*"Continue as you were Kyoraku."* The captain smiled sinisterly, *"Don't mind me... I was just wondering what all the noise was."*

And with that the captain left the building.

Tora looked at his sweaty self in the mirror, broke off into laughter, "Gee, I never thought I'd see the day where I'd train myself to the point of sweating like this."

He picked up his things, re-adjusted his fedora and walked out of the training grounds.

He looked at his zanpakutou again, it had reverted back to its usual form outside of its shikai.

"You guys... scare me."

...

*"A law-type zanpakutou..."*

*"Interesting."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Soul Society~
> 
> Marcus followed behind  Toshiro and Taomi as they moved along. From the beginning he didn?t trust this girl. In fact if it wasn?t for that whole incident with that 25th seat, Marcus probably wouldn?t trust Toshiro today. He could only hope that his gut feelings about the girl was wrong. But as they entered the Rukongai that sick feeling just sunk deeper into Marcus? soul. Wherever the two were heading it was far away from the confines of the Thirteen Court Guard Squads. Soon Marcus was in familiar territory. He had basically lived most his life in the Soul Society in this cesspool region where it was survival of the fittest. Something that Marcus always seemed to deal with. If he could remember his human life, it would be the same story in a nutshell. That was neither here nor there. Marcus snapped is attention back to what he was doing. He had gotten good at compressing his Reiatsu, so he was sure that they hadn?t noticed that he was playing tag along and good thing too, the area was turning wooded. This Marcus could handle and stay out of sight.
> 
> Stopping by a tree he leaned up against it. Pulling out a little he could see the two talking. Seemed that the statute in the center of the ring of trees was the main point of interest . It looked to be a samurai atop a steed. But that wasn?t what Marcus was interested in. He was interested in what was going on. It seemed as if  Taomi was positioning Toshiro to do something to it. But???



   "It seems you are going to interrupt me." A voice calls out from behind Marcus. "What?" Marcus turns around to see Akuma clad in red armor. "I can't allow Toshiro to stop this." Akuma comments, He didn't know what was going on, but he had a feeling. "Akuma!?" Marcus asks, but it's too late, the armored fist of Akuma connects with Marcus?s head and sends the shinigami crashing into a tree and knocks him out. With that Akuma raises his club and leaps through the woods, Right as the attack leaves Toshiro?s blade he swings the club down and knocks him out again. 

  ?So, it seems you arrived.? Taomi comments. ?I have.?  Akuma looks her over. ?So, you?re that girl aren?t you? The one I fought in the human world, Jikan.? Taomi smirked. ?Very astute of you, but it?s too late.? The fabric of the area begins to shift and distort, soon it tears away and reveals a group of men in a circle around the statue. ?We just needed one attack, of sufficient power.? Taomi smirked, the blade crashes into the statue and everything begins to glow. ?To complete the ritual.? 

  Akuma raised his club. ?So, This was your plan from the start?? He asks. ?HAHAHAHAHA! THAT?S RIGHT!? She smirked. ?And now, Akushou shall be unleashed! The world will once more know his-? ?That?s good.? Akuma looked down at Toshiro. ?He?s out cold, That?s perfect.? He stepped away from her for a moment. ?What the hell are you doing?? She asks. 

  ?I know his attack, So I know what kind of damage it would deal.? He dragged his club long the ground, causing it to cut it up, then he raised it into the air. ?Hell?s Quake!? He slams the club down and cracks the earth in a manner that resembles a cut from Toshiro?s wind blade. ?What was the point of that?? She asks. ?To make Toshiro think I stopped the attack.? Akuma stepped towards the statue as it begins to crack. ?You can?t stop the unsealing now! It?s impossible!? She laughs. ?I know?? 

  With that, He swings the club and breaks the statue on his own. ?W?WHAT!?? The men shout. ?You? You sped up the process!?? Taomi is in utter shock. ?Toshiro is a good guy?. He doesn?t need this on his conscious.? He looked down. ?They already suspect me, I know that. It?s better this way.? He put the club over his shoulder. ?So come on, Come on out and greet me Akushou. Greet the man that raised you from the grave! Show respect to the man you are forever indebted too! SEINARU AKUMA!? He screams lout enough to wake the dead. 

  The two shinigami he had knocked out slowly awaken and their eyes shoot open. ?AKUMA!? Toshiro shouts. ?Why? Why did you?? He grips the ground. ?I couldn?t let you stop it Toshiro.? Akuma comments. ?I?ve trained with Kento and used him for this moment.? He looked back at Toshiro, both his eyes black and the iris yellow. ?I?ll use Akushou?s power to make me even stronger. To fully merge me and my hollow! To obtain power never before seen!? He shouts, the statue fully shatters and a coffin appears.

  Its slick and black with a cross at the top, thirteen blades pierce the coffin, chains linking each sword. ?Finally? It?s here!? Taomi grins. ?Come? Akushou!? Akuma shouts, The blades explode out of the coffin and pierce the ground around the men, soon, the lid begins to crack and from it an armored hand emerges. ?NNNGGRAAAH!!!? The voice inside shouts, the coffin flows blue and explodes, sending shards of wood everywhere. ?Nngh?? The armored man before the, the great evil once known as a captain. The Tattooed villain, Akushou. 

  ?Hoo? You are full of yourself little one.? Akushou stepped down, His frame hadn?t lost a single bit of tone in the years he had been sealed. ?But I am glad, the years of planning did not go to waste.? Akuma looked on him and Akushou looked back. ?Forever indebted am i? Ye know not who I am, But be glad. I lack the power to slaughter you as you are now.? He turned to the men before him. ?Take me home.? He grinned, Taomi shunpo?s to his side. ?We shall meet again my friends!? Akushou waved. ?I shall hope you grow stronger.? With a wave, the entire group vanishes.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Koshima had arrived just in time to see the unsealing of Akushou, and he looked down to see Akuma, Toshiro, Marcus, and Taomi all together with the villain known as Akushou, however before Koshima could even make a move, Taomi shunpo'd to Akushou's side and escaped. Koshima could see the force of the attack left by Akuma, and immediately assumed he was the one who released the seal, just like the note left at Taomi's house had said, Koshima had been, no to be more precise all of them had been too late to stop this event from happening. Koshima jumped down from his position, and took a good look at both Akuma and Toshiro, both of them had gotten a lot stronger, Akuma in particular would be a difficult one to defeat.

?I take it you're the one who did this, huh?? Koshima asked, looking directly at Akuma, however he didn't receive a response. Koshima turned his attention to Toshiro, and sighed a little walking over to his friend.

?What happened out here kid?? Koshima asked, ?Why did Taomi bring you along for the ride.?

Toshiro looked down, ?She tricked me, she told me my attack would destroy the seal, and kill the person inside, I didn't think Akuma would show up to stop it.?

Koshima narrowed his eyes, now he understood exactly what happened out here, and turned his attention back to Akuma, pointing to a spot just far enough away so that no one else could hear them.

?You mind if we have a small chat over there?? Koshima smirked, ?I promise I'm not going to try and apprehend you.? With that, Koshima shunpo'd over to the position he pointed at, waiting to see if Akuma would follow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Koshima had arrived just in time to see the unsealing of Akushou, and he looked down to see Akuma, Toshiro, Marcus, and Taomi all together with the villain known as Akushou, however before Koshima could even make a move, Taomi shunpo'd to Akushou's side and escaped. Koshima could see the force of the attack left by Akuma, and immediately assumed he was the one who released the seal, just like the note left at Taomi's house had said, Koshima had been, no to be more precise all of them had been too late to stop this event from happening. Koshima jumped down from his position, and took a good look at both Akuma and Toshiro, both of them had gotten a lot stronger, Akuma in particular would be a difficult one to defeat.
> 
> ?I take it you're the one who did this, huh?? Koshima asked, looking directly at Akuma, however he didn't receive a response. Koshima turned his attention to Toshiro, and sighed a little walking over to his friend.
> 
> ...



Akuma pointed his club at Toshiro. "Move an inch, And i will crush you Toshiro." He then turns and shunpo's over towards Koshima. "I don't fear you will apprehend me, You couldn't challenge me in my current state." Akuma comments, "I've merged more with my hollow now, my power has grown far beyond what it once was." He slung the club over his shoulder. "Speak what you will. I accept what has happened."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma pointed his club at Toshiro. "Move an inch, And i will crush you Toshiro." He then turns and shunpo's over towards Koshima. "I don't fear you will apprehend me, You couldn't challenge me in my current state." Akuma comments, "I've merged more with my hollow now, my power has grown far beyond what it once was." He slung the club over his shoulder. "Speak what you will. I accept what has happened."



Koshima chuckled a little, “You're a very powerful guy, I'll give you that, you could go for 10th seat if you wanted to, I'll bet by now you've even mastered your Shikai.” Koshima grinned, “Unfortunately I'm no slouch, I can also compete for the 10th seat, and I've also mastered my Shikai.” Koshima sighed, rubbing the back of his head, “I didn't drag you over here to fight though, I dragged you over here because I have a hunch.”

Koshima frowned a little bit, “What Toshiro-san told me, that Taomi-san had brought him out here to destroy the seal, it doesn't make any sense.” Koshima shook his head, “So my theory is this, I don't think you're the one who undid the seal, I think Toshiro-san was the one who shot the attack off, the attack collided with the seal, you knocked both Marcus-san and Toshiro-san out so they wouldn't know what happened, sped up the process of the unsealing, and made it look like you're the one who undid the seal.”

Koshima grinned, “You don't have to tell me the truth if you don't want to, it will be my belief regardless.” Koshima sighed, “Although I'm hoping you'll say I'm right, because I'm keeping this a secret from the Captains either way.” Koshima looked at Toshiro, “He's a nice guy, you know, he doesn't deserve to be exiled from Soul Society, Toshiro-san's just very loyal to his friends, hence he can be easily tricked in the process, just like he was today with undoing this seal.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Koshima chuckled a little, ?You're a very powerful guy, I'll give you that, you could go for 10th seat if you wanted to, I'll bet by now you've even mastered your Shikai.? Koshima grinned, ?Unfortunately I'm no slouch, I can also compete for the 10th seat, and I've also mastered my Shikai.? Koshima sighed, rubbing the back of his head, ?I didn't drag you over here to fight though, I dragged you over here because I have a hunch.?
> 
> Koshima frowned a little bit, ?What Toshiro-san told me, that Taomi-san had brought him out here to destroy the seal, it doesn't make any sense.? Koshima shook his head, ?So my theory is this, I don't think you're the one who undid the seal, I think Toshiro was the one who shot the attack off, the attack collided with the seal, you knocked both Marcus and Toshiro out so they wouldn't know what happened, sped up the process of the unsealing, and made it look like you're the one who undid the seal.?
> 
> Koshima grinned, ?You don't have to tell me the truth if you want to, it will be my belief regardless.? Koshima sighed, ?Although I'm hoping you'll say I'm right, because I'm keeping this a secret from the Captains either way.? Koshima looked at Toshiro, ?He's a nice guy, you know, he doesn't deserve to be exiled from Soul Society, Toshiro-san's just very loyal to his friends, hence he can be easily tricked in the process, just like he was today with undoing this seal.?



Akuma looked him over. "Neither what you nor the captains believe matters to me. The events unfolded as they unfolded, I knocked them out in order to prevent them from stopping me, I blocked Toshiro's attack, you can clearly see the trail it left in the ground and i destroyed the seal. You can theorize what you will, Think what you will, but when it comes down to it and we are all questioned. That, is how it will be known. That is where it will go. You might ask then why did i not flee? Akushou did not take me with him and that is a shame. I can no longer run from the captains though, It's been far too long since i've started and this armor of mine will have become useless now with the power i just exerted. Running is useless." 

He turned his back and began to walk away. "Toshiro is a fool... He gets attached to people easily, he lets his guard down easily, he refuses to let bad happen, he has to step in and help no matter what. He wont let things go, nothing is simply brushed off with him no matter what. He is not the type who could unseal Akushou, not the type who could let evil go. I am however. I have beaten, killed and slaughtered men and woman.  I've destroyed houses and children. I've never held back and walk the path of violence and destruction. I am the type who can see an event unfold and ignore the people crying for help. I am the type who can watch a human die and see it as a needful sacrifice or garbage that was stomped out before it stunk." 

He stopped. "I am the type who could unleash a demon and care not for the causalities as long as i was aided. Toshiro couldn't handle this kind of pressure, but i am the man who can." He looked back at Koshima. "I am the man who did."


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

Tora walked outside the 3rd division training grounds and felt a few bursts of reiatsu waves coming off in the distance.

"What the shit-" he began, but smiled, "who cares."

He took off his straw fedora, dusted it and placed it back on his head. In one expertly-fluid motion, he twirled his kiseru pipe, placed it in his mouth and ignited it with his flint and the blade of his zanpakutou. 

After releasing a plume of bluish-grey smoke, he turned away and walked back to the 3rd division headquarters.

"If it's not my problem... then it's not something I need to care about." He pushed open the heavy door of the 3rd division headquarters, took out a small futon and lay down, "I hope nothing huge happens... I'd hate it if things got troublesome around here."

With that, he pushed his black straw fedora over his face again, and started to nap.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Koshima grinned a little bit, he could read this guy like a book, half of what he said was true, the other half however wasn't, Koshima knew what really happened, but Akuma obviously intended on covering for Toshiro no matter what. Akuma was the type of guy who would never admit he cares about you, but his actions will most definitely show it.

?Suit yourself, although I agree with you.? Koshima grinned, ?If I were in your situation, I wouldn't run either, it would be pointless to me as well.?

Koshima then shunpo'd back over to Toshiro, and Toshiro gave him a rather nasty look.

?What the hell did you two talk about?? Toshiro asked, and Koshima could see that behind his nasty attitude, he was actually quite devastated, in fact it was a miracle he had been holding himself together.

?I asked him why he did it, he told me the truth, nothing more, nothing less.? Koshima looked up, and frowned a little bit, ?Looks like the team that was set up due to me alerting Shita-taichou has almost arrived.?

?Alerting Shita-taichou, what are you talking about?? Toshiro asked with a surprised look on his face.

?Taomi-san left a letter back at her house, the letter had the truth inside of it, I knew what was really suppose to happen.? Koshima sighed a little, ?I sent the information back to Shita-taichou, and told him I was going on ahead, unfortunately it looks like there's going to be a lot of debriefing going on.? Koshima smiled, looking at Toshiro, ?Don't worry though Toshiro-san, I have an idea of how to keep the attention off of you.?

?What are you-? Toshiro was interrupted by a swift chop to the side of the neck, which knocked him out cold.

?You're not ready to know what actually happened yet.? Koshima sighed a little bit, ?You're also not ready to be interrogated yet, it's best you just rest for the time being, you'll be awake in time to say a final goodbye to Akuma.?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2010)

;School

(OOC: When I'm talking about the students I'm not talking about the main characters)

It was in the evening of the day and launch was starting. The students gathered around their tables of choice, sitting and chatting with their peers. Whether their communication was positive or not, it was just another day at Karakura High. Even with devastation that happened weeks ago, it was hard to tell it happened by the way things looked at this time. In the somewhat normal scene, a rather shady fellow entered.

Most of the students looked at the boy who wore a top hat, sunglasses, a thick mustache and a brown coat. The mysterious boy walked across the lunch with his plate of food. He strolled rather casually with all the eyes glaring at him. Whispering of words such as weirdo, pervert and criminal could be heard. At the entrance of the room where a group of girls who looked rather concerned.

"Where do think he could be?" one of them said with her hands together. "Maybe he could be sick today." another put her hand over her mouth. The worried females began wondering about a blond haired boy's condition. Back to the mysterious boy, he sat at a lone table with his head low. _Tch, dumbass bitches. Finally lost their annoying asses,_ Kyohei thought to himself in the disguise. "Shitty school should have stayed buried," he silently spoke with his classic scowl.

As much as he hated to admit it, he actually missed all the thrill that happened weeks ago. Beating up thugs was getting boring fast. Kyohei then looked down at his place, but quickly looked away with distaste. "Weak shit, I miss the grub at that Kento bastard's place. It's much better than this," he pushed the plate away. "Wonder how that chestnut bitch is doing,.." Kyohei placed his hand under his chin.

"Wait! Why the hell am I thinking about her for!?" Kyohei angrily realized before putting on a much more meaner espression.


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

*"WAKE UP TORA"*

"Five more minutes Gachi." Tora mumbled, he shifted to the side lazily.

*"This is serious Tora, if you don't get up; I'm reporting you to Sekigan taicho for neglect of duty and obstruction of fukutaicho duties"* Wasure Gachi looked down at Tora in a mixture of disbelief and anger, *"I'm serious!"*

Tora rubbed his eyes and sat up scratching his chest, "Yeesh, what's the problem?"

*"The problem?"* Gachi looked on in disbelief, *"Everyone in 3rd division is running frantically around Soul Society to find out what the fuck just happened, while you're in divisional headquarters napping!"*

"Sorry," Tora mumbled... but Gachi knew he really wasn't.

*"Look, all I know is that something big just happened in Rukongai and I need you, along with the rest of the division out there. Now!"* with that, Gachi pulled the futon that Tora was sitting on, from underneath him... topping Tora over and leaving his hat skewed at a weird angle on his head.

"Alright, alright... I'm up!"

*"Get out of here Tora dammit... you're not even seated and yet you act as if you can just walk in here and sleep whenever you want."*

"No acting here boss" Tora grinned sheepishly.

Gachi sighed, *"one of these days..."*

"Yes, yes, one of these days you'll do something horrible to me, but you love me too much for that day to come" Tora got up, dusted himself off and picked up his zanpakutou and slotted them into his belt, "Which Rukongai district did you say again?"

*"I didn't say, just get out there and find out what you can, I'm going to go back to Sekigan taicho and find out what happened from her. Hopefully we'll have an understanding on the shit that just went down in an hour or less."*

"Yes boss," Tora did a lazy mock salute and walked out the door.

"Sigh... this day just got too troublesome for me."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> ;School
> 
> (OOC: When I'm talking about the students I'm not talking about the main characters)
> 
> ...



Ryuusen sighed a little bit, lunch was his least favorite time of the day, he hated the crappy food that the school usually gives out, he would much rather do for some cooking from his own mother, however that wouldn't be happening. Ryuusen's mother died in the attack on Karakura Plaza almost a month ago, it seemed like he had forgotten about it, however really he didn't want to dwell on that moment. Ryuusen looked up to notice a rather odd looking fellow sitting at his lunch table, and as he got closer he heard himself asked why he was thinking about someone.

 “Why are you thinking about who?” Ryuusen's voice called out from behind the person sitting at the lunch table, which caused him to turn around in a startled and shocked manner.

“I apologize for that, I probably shouldn't have approached you so recklessly, but it's rare that someone happens to sit down at my lunch table.” Ryuusen sat down beside the person who sat at his table, “My name is Konami Ryuusen, and yours?” Ryuusen could tell this person had a lot of Reiatsu, however he wasn't going to let onto that fact very easily.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

Hueco Mundo ~

Lucina?s eyes widen. She recognized this Reiatsu. It was Reno, he somehow had survived the Cero.  Just beneath her mask sweat formed on her brow. This Rieatsu was darker though. Much more powerful then she thought Reno would be. The humanoid Adjuchas grunted as he turned to the disturbance, this was the first time a Gillian had survived the blow to the evolution depression. ?What the hell is that?? he musters as he forced his body to work. From the crater that his attack had caused pure energy flowed. Lightning crackles to life as green sparks of energy flash to life. With each flash a flood tried to flow forward, but it was being held back by the glass. Slowly at first but then with cascading failures the glass cracks. With each buckle of the surface a crackle of green lightning sparks out. ?Fuck this!? the Adjuchas shouts as he with great effort pulled his hand up. Dark crimson energies start to flow around his hand as he charged his Cero. ?When I fucking kill you, you will stay dead!? he shouts as he fires the Cero. With a swirl of sand it rockets forward aimed to destroy what would emerge from the sand. 

With a thunderous shattering crash, a neon green energy flows from the crater. Tendrils that mimicked fingers seemed to stretch out to grasp the moon that hung in the air. The Cero that the Adjuchas fired is swallowed as if it were a drop of water.  ?Oh that isn?t good.? The surprised Hollow mumbles as a dark form appears amidst the green cascading light. Short growls and sneezes can be heard the shapeless form begins to take form and fill. That dark energy that Lucina had felt gets denser and more refined. Deep black orbs, darker then the form itself, form where a head might be. A jagged mouth opens as Reiatsu is drawn in with a heavy breath. A long vicious howl cuts through the desert. Lucina and the humanoid Adjuchas shudders as the howl weighs on them.  ?SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT- the sounds of claw on energy can be heard as sparks fly form the cylinder of energy. The flowing energy howls and cries as light blue cracks start to form and flow up it. They spread like a disease and branch off until the whole flow of energy is cracked and becomes brittle. With a crash it shatters and cascades around the dark figure. For a moment the figure stood in the center of the crater. Those dark orbs of black light seemed to pierce through the humanoid Adjuchas? soul.  But with a blur of motion the form is in front of the Hollow. A scaly black tail snakes up the Hollow?s neck and tightens down. A venomous two pronged barb leveled with the Hollows eyes as Reno lifted him from the ground. ?Fu?fuck.? It grunts as his vision starts to blur.

But what it is able to make out is straight out of a nightmare. A pitch black Mask fit snuggly over the top of the creature?s head. It covered the upper portion and branched slightly down to the lower jaw.  Red runes littered the surface of the mask as cracks ran rampant giving it a frail appearance. The eyes were sunken deep into Reno?s skull and were black and lifeless like a shark. Seemingly floating in the fluids of the right eye is a roman numeral 13. It glows an eerie light green. Two large jackal like ears stick up though grooves in the mask. Dirty looking smoky black fur lines them as they twitch in the wind. The left ear is lined with bone colored earrings, possibly fragments of the Mask the Hollow himself wore. The three at the top section of the ear were simply band earrings that clung snuggly in place. But the larger earring at the base of the ear was a hoop earring. Shredded blood covered cloth clung around steel chains that wrapped around Reno?s neck and over his shoulders. Off the chains hung human skulls a morbid tribute to the many Shinigami he had lured to their deaths as a Gillian. His body was thick and through tufts of smoky matted black fur his darker black skin shown. Around his right arm a studded armband wrapped around his bicep under which another chain is wrapped representing his days as a captive of Soul Society. Even an iron wrist iron clings to his right wrist. His hands are knotted and scarred. Those same sickle like claws jut off his fingers. His lower body is covered by military styled cargo pants. Chains also wrap his waist; a single key hangs off one of the links the symbol that he had escaped captivity.

His talons did deeply into the sands as his feet support his and the other Adjucas? weight.   ?If anyone and I mean anyone is going to kill that bitch over there. It will be me and at a time of my choosing.? Reno snarls in a deep unforgiving tone.  ?But as for you. You will meet your end here and now.? Reno bites viciously as his cursed blood dripped from the tips of each barbed. ?Fu? fuck you.? The Adjuchas spits as he tries to break the hold Reno?s tail had on him.  ?Slow and painful it is then.? Reno replies as Lucina looks on speechlessly. With soggy pops Reno?s serrate dagger like claws dig into the Adjuchas? soft belly. Dark crimson blood flows past the claws as Reno dug them deeper and deeper in.  ?There.? Reno says slyly as he feels the depth he wants. The muscles in Reno?s arms tense as he starts to pull. Blood flows freely from the Adjuchas? mouth with a gurgle as Reno rips him in half. With a splatter blood and intestines hit the ground.  ?Don?t think I?m done with you yet.? Reno says as he drops the lower half of the body to the ground. Sticking both hands in the Adjuchas? mouth he allows his tail to relax and slide away. With a tug the Hollow?s mouth begins to stretch and soon one could see though the skin that hung around the jaws. With a sickening tear the mouth is shredded as the rest of the body follows suit. In a single motion Reno rips the Adjuchas in half. In a shower of blood he turns his attention to Lucina. 

_Fuck_ she thinks as she backs up.  ?Where do you think you?re going.? Reno bites as he takes a chunk out of one of the halves of body?..

Soul Society~ 

Marcus rubbed his head as he walked from around the tree he was slammed into.  ?Anyone see what hit me?? he asks with a grumpy tone. All he remember was maybe seeing Akuma and then a rather large red fist. His eyes snap open as he hands snap to his face. Feeling around he sighs as sigh of relief, no teeth were missing. But his attention turns to Toshiro as Koshima knocks him out with one chop.  ?Hey! What was that for? We?re on the same team right?? he asks as he walks up. Through his peripheral vision he catches a glimmer of red. Turning he sees Akuma.  ?Hey it is you.? Marcus says half in surprise half in shock.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Soul Society~
> 
> Marcus rubbed his head as he walked from around the tree he was slammed into.  ?Anyone see what hit me?? he asks with a grumpy tone. All he remember was maybe seeing Akuma and then a rather large red fist. His eyes snap open as he hands snap to his face. Feeling around he sighs as sigh of relief, no teeth were missing. But his attention turns to Toshiro as Koshima knocks him out with one chop.  ?Hey! What was that for? We?re on the same team right?? he asks as he walks up. Through his peripheral vision he catches a glimmer of red. Turning he sees Akuma.  ?Hey it is you.? Marcus says half in surprise half in shock.



"I suppose i did't hit you hard enough." Akuma raises his club, however, third, second, fifth and sixth division members begin to form a circle around the shinigami. "Seinaru Akuma!" Fumetsu, Captain of the 7th division shouts. "Oh? I thought you were in the human world." Akuma smirked, however, he soon sees that all the captains had returned when Tsu appears. "Ah... So i wasn't as lucky as i thought." He slings the club over his shoulder. "You are under arrest Akuma." Kenpachi orders. "On what charge?" 

BOOM! a loud thud could be heard as the captain commander steps forward. "Treason against soul society." He stares blankly. "Fufufufu... You can't prove that and your only witness is unconscious." Akuma turns. "Your Reikyo, I can not sense it... and that armor..." He narrowed his eyes. "Hell's knight armor. Like that of Akushou..." Instantly Akuma is bound with strong chains of spirit energy. "SEINARU AKUMA! You will now be brought in front of central 46 for judgement!" He shouts. "Fine by me." Akuma whispers.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

?Hoo boy, the Captain Commander himself came out, there's a rarity.? Koshima smirked a little, and Toshiro stirred beside him, beginning to wake up. Toshiro opened his eyes, and happened to immediately sit up, looking at the scene in front of him. Toshiro heard the Captain Commander's words, that Akuma would be brought in front of the central 46 in order to stand trial. Toshiro went to say something, however he was immediately cut off by Koshima placing a hand over his mouth.

?Say anything at this point,? Koshima narrowed his eyes seriously, ?And you will also be placed on trial, understood?? 

Toshiro nodded a little, and Koshima removed his hand from Toshiro's mouth. Koshima watched the situation with a stoic face, while Toshiro could only watch in despair, the one person whom he thought understood him most, had stabbed him in the back. Toshiro couldn't do anything in this situation, no matter how much he wanted to, all the words in the world wouldn't be able to help Akuma this time.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryuusen sighed a little bit, lunch was his least favorite time of the day, he hated the crappy food that the school usually gives out, he would much rather do for some cooking from his own mother, however that wouldn't be happening. Ryuusen's mother died in the attack on Karakura Plaza almost a month ago, it seemed like he had forgotten about it, however really he didn't want to dwell on that moment. Ryuusen looked up to notice a rather odd looking fellow sitting at his lunch table, and as he got closer he heard himself asked why he was thinking about someone.
> 
> ?Why are you thinking about who?? Ryuusen's voice called out from behind the person sitting at the lunch table, which caused him to turn around in a startled and shocked manner.
> 
> ?I apologize for that, I probably shouldn't have approached you so recklessly, but it's rare that someone happens to sit down at my lunch table.? Ryuusen sat down beside the person who sat at his table, ?My name is Konami Ryuusen, and yours?? Ryuusen could tell this person had a lot of Reiatsu, however he wasn't going to let onto that fact very easily.



Kyohei was so distracted with the thought that he was thinking about Rara that he hadn't noticed the spiritual pressure behind him. ?Why are you thinking about who?? a voice said behind him, causing the boy to almost jump out of the seat. _Shit did they find me out?!_ Kyohei thought before he turned around to see who it was. To his surprise, it was a boy with some amount of reiatsu. _Fucking great, another one,_ he mentally said in annoyance.

After hearing his apology, he didn't know whether to drop the disguise or keep it going. When Kyohei looked to the side, he noticed the girls at the entrance were gone. "Oh no it was my fault, I didn't notice it was your table," Kyohei politely said with his usual fake smile. "I'm Kyohei Marufuji. Nice to meet you Ryuusen-san," the blond shook his hand. "Sorry about what I said earlier. You see I'm hoping to be an actor someday so I always like to train," Kyohei lied while scratching the back of his head.

_I'll never get used to this act shit,_ he turned toward the table. "Please, have a seat,"


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

*"Get out of the fucking way man"*

*"Hold it!"*

"I'm a shinigami... fuck... GET OUT OF THE WAY" Tora yelled, _this is way too much trouble for me._

He closed in on the circle of captains just at the end of the rukongai district by the statue of a samurai man on a horse which seemed to have been blasted away.

He saw the mighty figure of the Captain Commander step forward to a boy wielding a club:



> "SEINARU AKUMA! You will now be brought in front of central 46 for judgement!" He shouts.
> 
> "Fine by me." Akuma whispers.



"Guess I missed it huh..." Tora breathed, "What the hell just happened here?"

He saw a guy unconscious laying by the statue with another guy _(was he unconscious? I can't be sure)_ and another guy standing by a tree next to the boy with the club. Rukongai district residents were slowly making their way over to see the commotion.

Tora squeezed through the circle and stood by the fellow shinigami. Seeing some of the Gotei 13 captains he had heard only stories of.

He saw his own captain perched on a nearby tree, peering ominously at the seen below, hiding an enigmatic smile like she did always.

"Jesus..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2010)

The giant Young man stalked the hall. He had asked to excuse himself from class. All Those whispers and talks of his return were annoying, and he felt himself getting increasingly irritated. He no longer feared that he would hurt anybody with his powers; he just knew he could do some serious damage if he was pissed off. He leaned against one of the lockers and sighed, closing his Eyes. He flashbacked to the day earlier? 

_?take your things and get out.? The woman said, handing Michihiro his clothes, all of it. Even though the woman was ferocious as hell, she still had cared enough to tightly package Michihiro?s clothes neatly. Michihiro didn?t say anything. Tears were rolling down on her face. She looked at Michihiro and then he left, taking all of his junk and hosting it upon his back. Then he stopped. ?tell Emi and Tamiyo that I?m sorry. And tell Dad? that I wish him the best of luck, Mom.? He then left, leaving the room of tears and his home? _

*?stupid, stupid, stupid??* He muttered. He slammed his forehead against the lockers, but it didn?t hurt him. He was much more durable then that. He wished it would though. Just so he could get such thoughts out of his head. He could still hear the muttering in the classroom, though. No matter how much he tried to ignore it. The voices, the low, all whispering about him?

_?i hear his mom kicked him out of their house!?

?michihiro, do you have a place to stay??

?do you think it has something to do with his mom?s new boyfriend??

?it has to be awkward for his two sisters to run into the brother that was kicked out??

?hush, he?s coming!?_

Michihiro was now more angry then anything. He wouldn?t hurt his classmates, though. No, he needed to vent his rage. Not Caring about school rules, he walked out the front door of the school and into the sunlight. Glaring, he looked past the school gates and onto town. He started to focus his rage, on what was ahead, the Town. He aimed it like a lance. He knew that there was going to be some punks, he could bust. The Heads, a local gang of bald delinquents, were known to be most active when school was in session. They didn?t expect many rival gangs to be out there to fight Them, so they wouldn?t expect Michihiro to come to their base. 

He knew he would hurt them with his powers, but he needed to release his rage. He tightened his grip on his baseball bat and marched out of school, keeping it to his side.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei was so distracted with the thought that he was thinking about Rara that he hadn't noticed the spiritual pressure behind him. ?Why are you thinking about who?? a voice said behind him, causing the boy to almost jump out of the seat. _Shit did they find me out?!_ Kyohei thought before he turned around to see who it was. To his surprise, it was a boy with some amount of reiatsu. _Fucking great, another one,_ he mentally said in annoyance.
> 
> After hearing his apology, he didn't know whether to drop the disguise or keep it going. When Kyohei looked to the side, he noticed the girls at the entrance were gone. "Oh no it was my fault, I didn't notice it was your table," Kyohei politely said with his usual fake smile. "I'm Kyohei Marufuji. Nice to meet you Ryuusen-san," the blond shook his hand. "Sorry about what I said earlier. You see I'm hoping to be an actor someday so I always like to train," Kyohei lied while scratching the back of his head.
> 
> _I'll never get used to this act shit,_ he turned toward the table. "Please, have a seat,"



Ryuusen blinked a little bit, and then shrugged slightly, ?You don't have to act around me you know.? Ryuusen sighed, ?People have always said I'm weird, because I take a neutral disposition on everything.? Ryuusen smiled a slight bit, ?I'm hard to aggrivate, but I also don't always show when I'm in a good mood either.?

Ryuusen nodded a little, ?I never judge people by the way they act, never have, and never will.? Ryuusen chuckled, ?Although, I am curious about something.? Ryuusen turned to look at Kyohei, and seemed to be studying him for a moment, trying to figure out if it was his imagination or not, however there was no denying this feeling, Kyohei definitely had a good sized Reiatsu pool.

?You're a weird guy like me, eh?? Ryuusen shrugged again, ?You have some special powers you can use to fight those weird monster like creatures or whatever.? Ryuusen nodded a little, ?Our powers are different though, I can tell that much just by looking at you, also one other thing.? Ryuusen blinked, ?Why are you wearing that disguise for??


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 27, 2010)

Minato made it to the outer layers of a certain Rukongai district. Despite the fact that the entire 3rd Squad was sent out to search, there was little chance of locating the objective without a good sense of direction. However, once the Captain Commander showed up, direction became meaningless, because even from multiple districts away, that man's Reiryoku could still be felt. Minato was just lucky he happened to be so close.

Minato was slow to make his way through the crowd, things might have gone faster if he pulled his Zanpaktou out from his waist and gave a few warnings, but causing a commotion wouldn't be the smartest thing to do around the Captain Commander. Besides, once they noticed his black hakama, the citizens were more than willing to move out of his way.

"_SEINARU AKUMA! You will now be brought in front of central 46 for judgement!_" The booming voice of what could only the Captain Commander resonated in Minato's ears. Although Minato was still too far to make out a visual, it was clear that whatever had been going on, was now over. After all, no one would oppose the Captain Commander, even the ignorant and uneducated would know better. 

It was a shame, Minato could have gotten a better look at the situation, and perhaps gotten a bit of recognition if he arrived earlier. Now it was more likely he'd be in charge of crowd control and maintaining peace with any other 3rd Squad members. 

What could be so important that the Captain Commander would come out himself though? Minato tended to be ignorant of such current events, and besides, something like this is bound to draw long lasting attention, it couldn't be too hard to find someone who knows the answer.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

"What is done out of love always takes place beyond good and evil."
*--Friedrich Nietzsche

*



The event was over now, Akuma had been shackled and his zanpakto put to sleep and returned to its sealed form. "Do you have any last words to say to those before you Akuma?" The commander asked him. "I have nothing to say, What's done is done." He remarks before two members of the seventh division lead him off. they had placed a collar around his neck and cuffs on his hands to keep him from using his strength or spirit. "How will you beat me now Akuma?" Kenpachi asks as he walks by. "If i am killed, I will live again. If i am banished, I will see you again." 

Akuma was led off, past the people of rukongai and past his fellow shinigami. "I will see you all at my trial!" He laughed loudly and proudly, He was a ma who would not falter not even now. But he never looked back at Toshiro, not once, even if Toshiro called Akuma would never look back... He would not allow himself to. He was a man with pride. He let out a sigh then felt a hand on his shoulder. "You did the right thing." A voice whispers, Akuma looks to see Kane Azaki, Kane nods to him and Akuma continues his march. "Who was that..." He ponders....


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus watched as Akuma seemed to raise his club up against him again, "I suppose i did't hit you hard enough." is the words that come form his mouth as he poised himself to strike Marcus again. But before he could make good on the underlining threat he and Akuma are surrounded by Captains. "Seinaru Akuma!" Captain Fumetsu roars bringing the harm he would deal Marcus to an end. Seemed that Akuma was to be arrested. When he asked on what charge he brought down the wrath of the Captain Commander, Treason against the words that blare a clear as day from the Captains mouth. Marcus quickly stands in salute in the air of such a power and high ranking Shinigami. As Akuma is bound with powerful chains Marcus notices that Minato. Furling his eyebrows Marucs thinks, this one was part of his Division, then an idea hits him.

With a Shunpo he is by the man.  "Good timing soldier, we will be commencing in crowd control. We need to make room for the Captain Commander and the Prisoner to be escorted back to the Seireitei." Marcus says firmly as he looks around.  "You start to the right and start breaking the crowd up and I'll start on the left, they're just common people they won't fight back." Marcus assures Minato as he pats him on the back. Then with a Shunpo Marcus vanishes to do what he appointed himself and Minato to do.


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

Tora walked around the outer edge of the shinigami circle.

Shit just went down and only a handful of people knew about it.

He was sure he could ask his captain, who was busy with the other captains discussing the situation, but he knew that now would not be the best of times to start bugging her for an answer.

"Jeez, this day is way too noisy for my liking."

He took out his kiseru pipe, lit it and walked across the various shinigami in their black, emblazoned hakama and peered curiously every now and then into the scene before him. Hoping something... someone would come out and give them hints as to what happened.

*I wonder what game they're playing
Maybe we should join in*

"Not now you psychotic assholes." Tora whispered through gritted teeth at his zanpakutou who had now invaded his inner mind.
*
You're no fun Kyoraku
I'll tear the flesh off your pretty little face*

"Maybe next time hrm?" Tora yawned, "Just shut up and stop bothering me... I don't want to play with you guys right now."

Tora peered around, close by was another shinigami... he towered over the other shinigami around him... standing at well over 6 foot.

"Jeez, who's the behemoth?" Tora peered closely, "I think I've seen him before... is he in the 3rd division?"

Snapping back to reality, Tora yawned very loudly again... making a few of the shinigami around him turn around to see who was feeling sleepy in a moment of crisis like this one.

Tora looked around, many apprehensive stares tore into his being, "Sorry..." he grinned sheepishly, "didn't get enough sleep."

Just then the captain commander said a few words which Tora didn't catch and saw the boy with the club get shackled and led away, the shinigami stared on in awe at the scene before them, _what the fuck was going on?!_

He saw the dazed looking boy standing by some shinigami giving orders... the tall shinigami he was sure was in his division was suddenly with him as well. He had no idea who he was but he wanted to get in on the information, _I'll show Gachi...  I can get information..._

"Hey, who's that?"
*"Tora! You're here! I thought-"*
"Who're you?"
*"I'M IN YOUR DIVISION YOU ASSHOLE!"*

Tora blinked, he swore he had never seen this guy before...

*"Anyway, that's Marcus Claudius Bruticas... he's in our division too."*

"Really?" Tora scratched his head, _did he really not know anyone in his own division?_

"Hey... umm... Marcus!" The boy turned around, "What the frick just happened here?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Toshiro stays still in his position, he can't believe this is actually happening, that Akuma is really being banished from Soul Society, this whole situation seemed like a clear mistake, something inside of Toshiro's heart tugged at him, begged him to take the blame for himself, told him that this wasn't Akuma's fault, but Toshiro couldn't bring himself to say any words. Toshiro watched as Akuma walked by, however Akuma didn't bother looking back at him, which didn't surprise Toshiro one bit.

?You've always been like that..? Toshiro muttered to himself, ?Always been one step ahead of me in everything we do.? Toshiro closed his eyes, trying to keep the tears from forming in them, ?Damn it you bastard, I wanted to fight you one last time.? Toshiro whispered those lines to himself, and he shuddered as he tried to keep a sob from coming out, then wiped away the tears, Toshiro wasn't going to cry in this situation, he would be strong because he had to be.

Koshima looked over at Toshiro, and sighed a little bit, placing a hand on Toshiro's shoulder, ?Toshiro-san, he did this for a reason, a reason I'll tell you all about once this is over with.? Koshima turned to look back at Akuma as he was marched off towards the trial, and he sighed once more, rubbing the back of his head.

?_This sacrifice you've made, I won't let that go to waste, I won't tell him til after you've been exiled.? _Koshima pep talked himself in his mind, he knew why Akuma was doing this, so he couldn't tell Toshiro the truth until after everything had ended. Koshima only hoped he could tell him in such a way that Toshiro's mind wouldn't snap in two from the result.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus was happily about crowd control when a voice shot up behind him. 
"Hey... umm... Marcus!" the words echoed around his head, "What the frick just happened here?". Marcus didn't even hear the rest of the question, his mind was fixated on one word. And that one word was his first name. Lucky the Captain Commander was already leading Akuma off or Marcus would probably get into more trouble then he might already get into.  "Oh this isn't good.",  "This might get messy fast.",  "About time, I'm ready to rend some flesh myself." Cerberus says as Marcus' grip tightens on their hilt. The leather that wrapped it cried as  Marcus' knuckles turn white. A low growl escapes the Roman's throat as his Reiatsu seemed to spike. A light black steam starts to pour from his shoulders as he turned to meet the man brave enough to call him Marcus with out his permission. 

The ground under Marcus' feet grind with the weight he was pressing down on his legs, it was all he could do not to lash out at the person as he turned.  "I don't appreciate that name being spoken by people I neither know nor respect." Marcus bites. His voice was low and bestial, foam might even start forming at the corners of his mouth if he wasn't careful. As he finished turning a rather lazy looking member of the Gotei 13 stood before him. Marcus angry eyes narrow, who was this? He had never seen him before. But the way he held himself pissed Marcus off. And what with the pipe and hat?  "See if you can shake him Son of Rome." Cerberus pushes trying to see if he can get Marcus to get the other Shinigami to react.  "Come on Marcus, do something. Don't let him get away with that insult." Cerberus growls

_Fine_ Marcus thinks, -SKIIIINT- in a blur of Steel Marucs' blade is drawn and the pipe that was clenched between the Shinigami's teeth was cut in twain.  "Now, what was the question again?" Marcus asks.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryuusen blinked a little bit, and then shrugged slightly, “You don't have to act around me you know.” Ryuusen sighed, “People have always said I'm weird, because I take a neutral disposition on everything.” Ryuusen smiled a slight bit, “I'm hard to aggrivate, but I also don't always show when I'm in a good mood either.”
> 
> Ryuusen nodded a little, “I never judge people by the way they act, never have, and never will.” Ryuusen chuckled, “Although, I am curious about something.” Ryuusen turned to look at Kyohei, and seemed to be studying him for a moment, trying to figure out if it was his imagination or not, however there was no denying this feeling, Kyohei definitely had a good sized Reiatsu pool.
> 
> “You're a weird guy like me, eh?” Ryuusen shrugged again, “You have some special powers you can use to fight those weird monster like creatures or whatever.” Ryuusen nodded a little, “Our powers are different though, I can tell that much just by looking at you, also one other thing.” Ryuusen blinked, “Why are you wearing that disguise for?”



 “You don't have to act around me you know.” were the words that caused Kyohei to narrow his eyes. Though it was so fast that it hardly seemed liked his eyes moved at all. "What are you talking about Ryuusen-san? I'm just acting like myself," the blond slightly laughed under his fake mustache.

"Something wrong?" Kyohei asked as he noticed Ryuusen examining him. He didn't like the feel of it at all. “You're a weird guy like me, eh?” the new guy said, causing Kyohei to show a more serious expression.

The blond heard Ryuusen's words as he stuck a sucker into his mouth. "Ya know what, the way you act like a smartass reminds of someone with a somewhat similar to yours," Kyohei broke out of his act as he played around with the sucker in his mouth. "Anyways, you got your shit right. I'm not exactly normal, but it's not like I go around praising it or anything.  the boy placed folded his arms an placed both legs on the table.

"I'm wearing this disguise to keep away from annoying bitches," he narrowed his eyes with annoyance. "Let me guess you got your powers from that explosion too right? Oh, Just to warn you...if you tell anyone that I was thinking about some girl or the that I act like this,..." Kyohei's eyes seemed to look like they were on fire as he gave him a dark look. "I'll kill you,...."


----------



## tgre (Jul 27, 2010)

~Soul Society~



> _Fine_ Marcus thinks, -SKIIIINT- in a  blur of Steel Marucs' blade is drawn and the pipe that was clenched  between the Shinigami's teeth was cut in twain.  "Now, what was the question again?" Marcus asks.



Tora looked a little surprised as his pipe, now cut in half was laying on the ground at his feet, "Ah man... I just bought that one a week ago." Tora lazily picked it up, dusted off both parts and placed them back inside his hakama; not before taking out a spare kiseru pipe and placing it in his lips.

"I said... what the frick just happened here... *Marcus*" Tora said, grinning as he stared the roman-like shinigami dead in the eyes, "I don't think you want to be swinging your zanpakutou around like a meat cleaver with this many captains around"

Marcus gave a cold, calculating glare at the lazy Tora who was busy trying to light his pipe again.

As soon as Tora's pipe lit, he blew the haze of smoke away from Marcus' face out of courtesy and stretched out his hand-

"Kyoraku Torao, Wasure Gachi fukutaicho told me to make some new friends within my division and within the Gotei 13 as well, but I don't really care about all that" Tora said this all very quickly, "Hey listen, what say we get out of here and go for a quick drink? Oh and you can call me Tora" he added with a wink.

Marcus looked down at Tora's hand, as if in disgust and didn't take it.

"O... kay then" Tora let out a low whistle, "so any idea what we have to do Mr. Gladiator?"

He playfully nudged Marcus in the ribs, "the offer for a drink is still on you know"

Marcus looked at Tora in disbelief.

"Well... lead the way... onto whatever the fuck we're doing" Tora said lazily, walking ahead of Marcus and fixing his black straw fedora on a jaunty ontop of his head.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2010)

"But thus do I counsel you, my friends: distrust all in whom the impulse to punish is powerful!"*
         --Friedrich Nietzsche*

Central 46-

Akuma stood i a room surrounded by men and woman behind screens covering their faces. "Seinaru Akuma." A beam of light struck him, the rest of the room became black. He could only see a faint glow in front of each screen that lit up the judges before him. "This trail has been called fourth by the Captain Commander himself! All words spoken hear will be considered apart of your trial, everything you say can and will be used against you. Understood." Akuma merely nodded. "I already know, get on with it." He grumbled. "SILENCE! we will not allow such rudeness before us!" They growl.

"Upon investigation, it has become known that you have undergone willful hollowfication while in the human world, assaulted officers of the fourth, seventh and second divisions, fled to the human world while under direct orders not too, then obtained the spirit suppressing armor of the hells knights, following this event you knocked out both Marcus of the third then attempted to unleash Akushou, Toshiro attempted to stop you but you knocked him out and stopped his attack. Following this you willfully unsealed Akushou in order to become stronger! Do you understand these crimes and accept them as your charges?" Akuma nods. "Yes, I understand the charges, Treason, Hollowfication and some other stupid shit right?"

One of them men grits his teeth. "YOU WILL RESPECT THIS COURT!" He shouts. "We have over one thousand witnesses to this event, Each one from Rukongai!" Akuma smirked. "Thanks lex." He thought for a moment. "SEINARU AKUMA! HOW DO YOU PLEAD!" The court shouts. "I'm as guilty as your asses are old and wrinkled." He spats off. "THAT IS IT! SEINARU AKUMA! FOR YOUR CRIMES LISTED AND YOUR INSOLENCE IN THIS COURT YOU ARE SENTENCED TO BANISHMENT IN HUECO MUNDO! You shall die like the hollow you chose to become! REMOVE HIM!" they order and soon, two men burst into the room and drag Akuma up a large flight of stairs, but not before he can flip the entire court the bird one last time. "I HOPE YOU ALL CHOKE ON YOUR RICE PUDDING!" He laughs.

Soul Society- 

"ANNOUNCEMENT! TO ALL SHINIGAMI! SEINARU AKUMA HAS BEEN FOUND GUILTY OF TREASON AND HOLLOWFICATION! AS WELL AS UNSEALING THE CRIMINAL AKUSHOU!! IT IS ASKED THAT ALL WHO WISH TO WITNESS THE BANISHING CEREMONY REPORT TO SOKYOKU HILL!THAT IS ALL!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> The blond heard Ryuusen's words as he stuck a sucker into his mouth. "Ya know what, the way you act like a smartass reminds of someone with a somewhat similar to yours," Kyohei broke out of his act as he played around with the sucker in his mouth. "Anyways, you got your shit right. I'm not exactly normal, but it's not like I go around praising it or anything.  the boy placed folded his arms an placed both legs on the table.
> 
> "I'm wearing this disguise to keep away from annoying bitches," he narrowed his eyes with annoyance. "Let me guess you got your powers from that explosion too right? Oh, Just to warn you...if you tell anyone that I was thinking about some girl or the that I act like this,..." Kyohei's eyes seemed to look like they were on fire as he gave him a dark look. "I'll kill you,...."



Ryuusen tilted his head slightly, surprised at the change in tone of the person, however his surprise quickly faded, and he regained his calm posture, a small smile toying at his lips, ?I have no intention of telling anyone you act the way you do.? Ryuusen shrugged a little, ?The way a person chooses to act is their own decision, you don't want people to know you're angry all the time, that's fine with me, I just hate when people don't show their true selves around me.?

Ryuusen looked down at the plate of food, ?I'm going to regret this later.? As Ryuusen went to take a bite of food, the table suddenly shook as a THUD was heard.

?Hmm?? Ryuusen looked up, then another THUD occurred, Ryuusen narrowed his eyes a little bit, THUD, the table shook once again, then suddenly an explosion seemed to take out some of the windows in the cafeteria, some students screaming in terror, others falling to the ground and climbing under their tables.

Ryuusen turned around to look where the explosion was, and saw the monstrous looking Hollow creature outside the window,  ?Well ain't that just some tough luck, can't even have a bunch of suped up Humans in the school together without one of these things showing up.?

Ryuusen got out of his seat, and immediately took off towards the door which led to the outside, as soon as he opened the door, he was greeted with two THUDs, two Hollows landing on the ground, one behind him, and the other in front of him.

?There are two of them, this really isn't my day.? Ryuusen sighed a little bit, and raised a hand up into the air, some Reiatsu forming in his hand, and as the Reiatsu formed, it seemed to take on a semi-solid shape of a bow, although the shape still looked a decent bit translucent, it was becoming more solid, and Ryuusen smiled slightly, his power had increased a decent bit from before.

?Alright, I guess it's time to do this then.? Ryuusen stated in a calm manner, waiting for one of the beasts to make a move.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus' left eye twitched a bit, was this guy for real? Again he called him Marcus. What nerve. And if he didn't have a point about the Captains being around he might just have crucified this bum. -Shiiiiiiint- Cerberus was quickly sheathed. Marcus looked away as he contemplated what to do, that drink did sound good right now, although he would prefer better company. Not this low brow dead beat.  "You can called me Claudius, as far as what went down here, I'm not quite sure. The fellow in the red armor planted me in that tree over there." Marcus replied as he thumbed at the tree in question.  "As far as what we're to be doing is to finish crowd control, the sooner we get these people back in their District, the sooner we can get home." Marcus replies with a gruff as he begins to walk off. Pausing he turns back to the man.

 "As far as the drink goes, I'm game after shift and your paying." Marcus replies then vanishes in a Shunpo. Marcus didn't know who the guy thought he was and neither did he care, But a free drink if it came to that was a free drink and that was his favorite kind, the free part that is. On the other side of the crowd Marcus reappeared as he went back to work, corralling these people was too easy, he learned how to do it long before he became a Shinigami when he lived as a mercenary.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 27, 2010)

Minato had kept his eye on Tora, ever since the man first caught his attention with a loud yawn. He took special notice once he struck up a conversation with another one of their squadmates, Marcus. 

Minato had little knowledge of either of them, but he could see the talk was heading south after Tora's initial greeting. A quick and skillful draw of Marcus' blade saw that Tora's pipe split apart before falling to the ground. Minato placed his hand on his own Zanpaktou, ready to intervene should this escalate. 

However, it didn't, at least not yet. The man known as Tora responded calmly and jovially towards Marcus' antagonism. Minato couldn't tell Tora's response was bold or cowardly, but it didn't matter. Avoiding a fight in the public of the Rukongai was the only appropriate outcome.

"_ANNOUNCEMENT! TO ALL SHINIGAMI! SEINARU AKUMA HAS BEEN FOUND GUILTY OF TREASON AND HOLLOWFICATION! AS WELL AS UNSEALING THE CRIMINAL AKUSHOU!! IT IS ASKED THAT ALL WHO WISH TO WITNESS THE BANISHING CEREMONY REPORT TO SOKYOKU HILL!THAT IS ALL!_" The words rang as clearly as if they had been yelled directly into Minato's eardrums. It must have been transmitted using a Kidou. The order was taken well, especially because it was an ordered leave from the Rukongai, a poor area that Minato did not particularly enjoy. 

"Well then, that's everyone, let's head over to Sokyoku!" Minato declared, as if he had any real authority over his fellow Shinigami. As an unseated member, Minato was worth very little to the group, nevertheless he was fairly certain that he was well deserving of a seated position, he just lacked the chance to show off his skills.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

_"ANNOUNCEMENT! TO ALL SHINIGAMI! SEINARU AKUMA HAS BEEN FOUND GUILTY OF  TREASON AND HOLLOWFICATION! AS WELL AS UNSEALING THE CRIMINAL AKUSHOU!!  IT IS ASKED THAT ALL WHO WISH TO WITNESS THE BANISHING CEREMONY REPORT  TO SOKYOKU HILL!THAT IS ALL!"_

Toshiro and Koshima looked up at the sound of the annoucement, and Toshiro sighed a little bit, while Koshima narrowed his eyes, so that's what became of the trial, Akuma's sentence was to be banished from Soul Society, never to return to the place again, and Koshima turned his attention back down to Toshiro, who was looking at the ground now.

“We can sit here sulking, or we can go ahead and get this over with.” Koshima rubbed the back of his head, waiting for a reply from Toshiro.

“We're going, I want to see this through.” Toshiro raised his head, although his eyes looked more hollow than usual, Toshiro wasn't going to let this break him though, he needed to be strong, if not for Akuma then at least for his Zanpaktou, the last thing he'd need would be to change his inner world back into a barren wasteland. Toshiro and Koshima set off towards the Soukyoku Hill, Toshiro hoping he would at least be allowed to hear some final words from Akuma that were directed towards him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

*Soul Society... *

Naomichi was walking through the forest, when he suddenly heard a booming voice. Birds flew into the sky, frantic squawking. Naomichi Scratched his head. *?geez, What was all that about? Who was that anyway?? Perhaps, the God of this game??? *He pondered for a second. It had been a crazy idea, but maybe, they were all just characters. He had heard the voice of this one guy before? Bluebeard, he called himself. Naomichi shrugged. *?any guy who calls himself that can?t expect me to take them serious?? *Naomichi decided to get back on his way through the forest. He Should probably be leaving soon anyway, he tells himself. He is stopped by Two men running through the forest, though. They?re Shinigami, for they?re dressed in black garb.

They appear to not notice the dark man near them and slam into him. They?re As Children compared to him, with his impressive height. Both Shinigami dropped like Flies, hitting the ground. *?geez, feels like I ran into a giant tree?? *One of the shinigami said, shaking his head. He then looks up to see Naomichi looking Down at him, with a curious expression on his face and giant Sword in hand. ?*oh~ a squad sevener` you guys are always so Big.? *The shinigami muttered. He then turned to his comrade. *?us Fourth Division guys are always so small.? *

Naomichi lifted an eyebrow. *?fourth division, eh? You guys are the healers right? What are you doing running the forest?? *Naomichi asked, curious as to what the two men were doing out here. One of the guys face palmed. The guy who had done most of the talking sighed. *?cut him Some slack, eh Yosaku?  Them seveners ain?t notorious for being thinkers??* Both of them laughed, but when they looked back at Naomichi, they both Realize that he still had a clueless expression on his face. They wondered why.

Then they realize that he really was clueless. Yosaku frowned, as he stood up. *?so you really didn?t hear that announcement?? *He asked. Naomichi shrugged his massive shoulders. *?i did, but simply thought of it as a delusion. You don?t go every day hearing giant voices, unless you?re in some type of wacky online role-playing game.?* Yosaku scratched his head in puzzlement. *?i have no fucking idea what you said, but this is Damn serious. Seinaru Akuma is Going to be executed for treason!?*

Treason, they said. Apparently they were excited. Naomichi wondered why. Treason wasn?t something to be happy about. *?bout time one of those eleventh brutes got what was coming for. I mean you Seventh guys are big, but you ain?t really mean. Just sort of stupid? No offense.?* Naomichi chuckled. *?i?m use to being the big dumb guy.?* He told them. Yosaku and the other Shinigami stood up and started to walk away. *?well that?s Great and all, but we?ve got an Execution to be a tending!? *

Before they could walk away, a giant hand grabbed Yosaku?s shoulder, stopping him in his tracks. *?you know the way out of this forest, right? So I?m going to follow you little guys. A big dumb guy needs to take orders, and I can protect you little guys.?* He said, with a big hearty grin. Both men sighed. ?*well fine then. Come with us, but Hurry! I don?t want too miss the Juicy parts!? *


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

"ANNOUNCEMENT! TO ALL SHINIGAMI! SEINARU AKUMA HAS BEEN FOUND GUILTY OF TREASON AND HOLLOWFICATION! AS WELL AS UNSEALING THE CRIMINAL AKUSHOU!! IT IS ASKED THAT ALL WHO WISH TO WITNESS THE BANISHING CEREMONY REPORT TO SOKYOKU HILL!THAT IS ALL!"

Marcus head shoots back toward the Seireitei. Seemed that Akuma guy was to be banished. Marcus didn't care really, that fellow did punch the shit out of him, and that he would never forget, nor possibly forgive. Who knew, Marcus was fickle on those matters and left it up to fate to ultimately decide what would happen. To cast the die one could say. A few moments later Minato spoke up saying that they should leave, that was a good idea. Most of the crowd had been successfully dispersed. Popping his neck, still a little irate about being called by his first name by that Tora fellow, Marcus looks over to Minato and shook his head. With a gesture that he agreed he vanished in a Shunpo heading back to Executioners Hill. This may be interesting after all.


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

~Soul Society~

* "Making friends Tora... good good, its good to see you finally getting in touch with your fellow division members-"*

 "Fuck you"

*"What?"* Gachi turned to Tora, in surprise.

"Fuck you Gachi!" Tora spat, "Because of you, I'm shelling out shit from my own pocket to pay drinks for a guy with a roman spear shoved up his ass"

Gachi laughed, *"I see you've met Claudius"*

"You mean Marcus?" Tora eyed Gachi playfully, "What's the deal with the guy and his first na-"

* "Just leave it... do you really want to bring more trouble for yourself?"*

Tora sighed, it was true... he didn't like bringing unnecessary trouble for himself, "so is what Mr. Gladiator said true? I'm supposed to help with the clean up around here?"

*"Sadly yes,"* Gachi was hiding a smile, *"Have fun-" *he turned around *"And after you're done... report to Soukyoku Hill... I'm sure you heard the announcement!"*

"No wait-" before Tora could ask him another question, Gachi had shunpo'd away from the area.

Tora sighed.

*Who was that guy?
Yeah who was that guy?
I like him
I like him too
He likes to play with his sword
pity our little Tora doesn't
Let's go be his zanpakutou instead
yeah, he'll play with us*

"Please... please do." Tora muttered angrily, "then I can finally have you two retards stop bothering me and maybe get a zanpakutou that'll be as laid-back as me"

*You know we can't do that
yeah haha, we like to tease you
and maybe
yeah soon maybe
you'll play a game with us
and then...
yeah and then...
maybe... you'll lose...*

"In your dreams." Tora shouted, "Just do me a favor and stay the fuck out of my head for today... alright?!"

*ooh, touchy Tora
what a touchy fellow
Tora tora
tora tora
until next time Tora
yeah until next time baby Tora*

Tora felt the presence of Ensoukai no Hachiman leave his head and breathed a sigh of relief. To be honest, he was not fond of his own zanpakutou... its level of psychotic ruthlessness was something he was scared of. Tora had killed people in his time, but not to the extent of sadistically enjoying it like his zanpakutou.

"Is this really my destined zanpakutou?" Tora whispered to himself, "This is just way too troublesome for one guy..."

*"Kyoraku!*" a little shinigami was making his way towards Tora, *"Marcus Claudius Bruticus is still wondering whether you've started maintaining the crowd on your end"*

"Did he now?" Tora grinned, "Well you can tell him-"

The shinigami had already run away, seemingly busy with another task.

"Jesus, I really get barely any respect around here..."

Tora looked over to see some curious looking Rukongai residents trying to make their way through the circle.

Tora immediately dashed over to their side and put an arm around the leader of the pack, "What do you think you're doing mister?"

*"We just wanted to see-"*

"Ah, what the heart wants... is not always what the heart gets" Tora fiddled with his pipe for a little while, "Now scram before I get the gatekeepers onto you."

_Such a boring day..._

Tora began making his way back to Seireitei. He spotted the tall looking guy and Marcus begin to move as well.

_Might as well travel in company..._


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 28, 2010)

His squadmates all looked to be complying with his round up, it seems like Minato wasn't the only one who preferred a banishment over crowd control and peace keeping. The duties of a 3rd Squad Member may encompass basic policing, but there is little chance to show off while you direct people back to their homes. 

Still, this Akuma fellow, guilty of such harsh crimes and it wasn't even a name Minato knew of. Could such an unremarkable man really cause so much disaster and trample over the law as he had? It seemed unlikely.

However, for such a man, execution would be more fitting a punishment in Minato's eyes. Treason on its own merits should warrant death, but to add his additional crimes to the list, and banishment just doesn't seem like enough. Perhaps the men behind Central 46 were trying to add a bit of irony to the situation. 

A quick glance around him took Minato out of his thoughts. In the corner of his vision, he spotted Tora, the man from earlier. Unlike Marcus who was able to speed past Minato with the use of Shunpo, Tora was following steadily along. Perhaps, like Minato, Tora lacked the reiryoku necessary to use Shunpo repetitively.

Minato didn't have enough interest in Tora to actually start a conversation though, there wasn't much to ask him. He would wait for Tora to bring up something, otherwise their trip would be silent all throughout.


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

By walking past some other 3rd division members, Tora learned the name of the tall guy- Minato Siddiqui.

"Oi Behemoth!" Tora yelled, jogging slightly to catch up to the slow and steady strides of the tall man, "He-hey Minato" Tora gasped, _gee... I really need to cut back on the smoking... its killing my lungs!_

Minato didn't stop walking, but slowed down and turned around; looking to see who had called his name. 

Tora grinned sheepishly and walked brusquely alongside the tall man, in his mind, he gave himself a high five for remembering his name.

Shove that in your pipe and smoke it Gachi, meeting two people in my division on the same day; I'm on fire... speaking of pipes-

Tora pulled out the spare Kiseru pipe and the two halves of the broken pipes clanked noisily as they fell to the ground. Tora sighed and picked up the broken pieces.

He looked over to Minato, who was looking at the pipe in silence and then down to see the broken pieces of the other pipe.

"Oh this?" Tora said, gesturing to the pieces of pipe that fell, "this was caused by the crazy roman- I mean Marcus."

Tora grinned, "That imbecile slashed it in two... what aim- and what a clean cut." Tora chuckled, "Thank God it was a clean cut, it'll be easier to fix up."

Tora looked at Minato out of the corner of his eye, "so I'm guessing you're going to see the banishing as well huh?" Tora grinned, "should be interesting."

He placed the broken kiseru pipe inside his hakama and lit the spare with his free hand.

 "Should be interesting indeed."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryuusen tilted his head slightly, surprised at the change in tone of the person, however his surprise quickly faded, and he regained his calm posture, a small smile toying at his lips, ?I have no intention of telling anyone you act the way you do.? Ryuusen shrugged a little, ?The way a person chooses to act is their own decision, you don't want people to know you're angry all the time, that's fine with me, I just hate when people don't show their true selves around me.?
> 
> Ryuusen looked down at the plate of food, ?I'm going to regret this later.? As Ryuusen went to take a bite of food, the table suddenly shook as a THUD was heard.
> 
> ...



Kyohei squinted his after Ryuusen made his promise. "You didn't promise about the gir-" but before he can finish, a loud thud sounded. "What the hell?" he questioned before another THUD. "It's..." h

"A fucking Hollow!" the boy shouted just as he witnessed the monstrous creatures outside. "About fucking time!" Kyohei jumped onto the table with four suckers between the fingers of his fist. The boy headed outside behind Ryuusen.

As expected, two hollows stood outside of the school. Before he launched his attack, he sensed a spiritual pressure begin to rise nearby. 
As he looked to his side, he noticed Ryuusen forming what almost looked like a bow.

"Too slow idiot!" Kyohei shouted to Ryuusen as he charged at the hollow on the left. Before one of them could attack, Kyohei leaped above one. "Taste Life, Dolce Carico! Kyohei said as his hands glowed with a mixture of pink and purple.

"Acido Esplosione!" the suckers between his fingers began to glow, before he threw one of the suckers down at the hollow. When the sucker made contact, it caused an explosion about the same size as a regular person. The hollow screeched in agony from the pain. 

"Simple shit," Kyohei landed behind the hollow. Both of the hollows made they're move. One after Kyohei and one after Ryuusen. "Sorry Bowhead, but these bastards are mine!" the blond tossed two suckers, each at one hollow. 

A single explosion occurred on the mask on the creature he hit before, causing it to fall to the ground. While another explosion came at the other hollows rear, slightly knocking it off it's balance.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 28, 2010)

"Have you never seen one before? They're all the same." Minato wasn't terribly excited about the banishing. He had no connection to the man, and no interest in watching such a drawn out procedure. It'd be easier to just dock his pay and lob his head off. 

Minato was lucky that the wind was blowing in the opposite direction, otherwise he'd be inhaling a mouthful of smoke from Tora's pipe. However, looking at Tora got him thinking and as he thought about it a little more, Minato could recall seeing Tora speak with their Squad's lieutenant before. Perhaps the man was actually a seated officer, even if that wasn't the case, it couldn't hurt to befriend someone who knew the lieutenant. 

"Are you a seated officer?" Minato tilted his head downwards, so he could make proper eye contact. Perhaps there was a more subtle way to ask that question, but subtly was not a strong point of Minato's.

They had passed through the Northern Gate as Minato finished asking his question. It would only take a few more minutes to reach the Sokyoku.


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

"Are you a seated officer?" Minato had asked.

At this, Tora laughed, "Me? A seated officer?"

Tora blew a smoke ring very lazily before replying, "Nah I'm unseated. Just another number for duties and paperwork- just like you, I take it?"

Minato didn't answer.

"I'm guessing you thought I was seated because I was chummy with our dear fukutaicho, am I right?" Tora grinned at looked up at the tall figure of Minato.

"I knew it! I was right" Tora cackled madly, "Nah, I just made an impression on Gachi when I was first assigned to this division... we've been friendly ever since. But he'll never admit to that."

He looked across the tall buildings of Seireitei they were now passing. They were getting close to Soukyoku Hill. He could feel the familiarity of being inside Seireitei again; it was not often that he stepped foot into the farther regions of Rukongai.

"Seinaru Akuma huh?" Tora said slowly as he exhaled another plume of smoke, "sucks to be him."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society; 3rd Division

"ANNOUNCEMENT! TO ALL SHINIGAMI! SEINARU AKUMA HAS BEEN FOUND GUILTY OF TREASON AND HOLLOWFICATION! AS WELL AS UNSEALING THE CRIMINAL AKUSHOU!! IT IS ASKED THAT ALL WHO WISH TO WITNESS THE BANISHING CEREMONY REPORT TO SOKYOKU HILL!THAT IS ALL!"

Was the announcement that sounded through Soul Society. "Goldenrod-san, did you hear that?!" one of Masukuyuu's followers said in surprise. "O-ho, Why yes I did, I never knew something like Hollowfication existed," Masukuyuu answered with a smirk on his face. 

"This situation is almost like, Bru; Fallen Warrior. It wasn't exactly one of my favorite acts but it was good nonetheless." Masu rubbed his chin as he looked up. "Goldenrod-san, should we go?" another asked of Masukuyuu. "My dear Zamia, when there is a show a star must always be there. The same goes for me as well!" he announced with a thin pipe in his mouth.

"WE WILL JOIN YOU ASWELL, GOLDENROD-SAN!!" the entire brigade yelled with there fist in the air. "Than let flow with the wind, my flowers!" the unseated officer commanded as he pulled his flat umbrella over his head. The FGFB then proceeded towards their destination, Sokyoku Hill.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> Kyohei squinted his after Ryuusen made his promise. "You didn't promise about the gir-" but before he can finish, a loud thud sounded. "What the hell?" he questioned before another THUD. "It's..." h
> 
> "A fucking Hollow!" the boy shouted just as he witnessed the monstrous creatures outside. "About fucking time!" Kyohei jumped onto the table with four suckers between the fingers of his fist. The boy headed outside behind Ryuusen.
> 
> ...



Ryuusen narrowed his eyes slightly, ?A Hollow, eh? So that's what these things are called.? Ryuusen almost formed a smirk on his face, ?I hope you don't think it would be that easy to kill these guys, however I'll give you thanks for weakening mine.? Ryuusen watched as the Hollow that was facing Kyohei from behind rose back to it's feet, ?Guess I gotta show you how it's done then.?

Ryuusen turned, pointing the bow at the Hollow, and pulled back on the string of the translucent looking bow, and reiatsu formed on the string that seemed to be shaped like a bow, letting go of the string, Ryuusen let out a bow which slammed into the Hollow, knocking it backwards and away from Kyohei.

?You can thank me for saving your life later.? Ryuusen stated, and then pulled back on the string, letting it go, however he did this multiple times, causing multiple arrows to shoot out at the Hollow at once, however the Hollow managed to dodge all of them except for the last one, ?That just won't do, we're gonna have to make things a little more interesting.?

Ryuusen pulled back on the string again, however this time a purple arrow formed instead of the ordinary blue color he'd been using, ?Try this one on for size, Paralysis Shot!? Ryuusen let the string go, and it flew towards the Hollow as the Hollow got it's barrings back from the last attack, slamming into it, and causing the Hollow to be bound in place.

?Now be a good boy, and stay still.? Ryuusen pulled back on the arrow, another arrow forming, however this one looked more dense and compact than before, ?*Destructive Shot.*? Ryuusen let go of the string, and the arrow slammed straight into the Hollow, knocking it backwards and causing a powerful explosion.

?This still isn't over with yet though.? Ryuusen sighed a little bit, he had used up a small portion of his Reiatsu trying to take down the Hollow, and he watched as the Hollow slowly moved back onto it's feet, however it had been quite damaged.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

?You have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist.?
*    --Friedrich Nietzsche

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4rXbSnk2ng[/YOUTUBE]




Life has a funny way of bringing us full circle. We will march forward and try to better ourselves from who we were in the past, yet we end up back there. Back where we began. Akuma too has come full circle, from his start in rukongai, from his first battle where his eye was taken from him. Growing up to gain power, fighting, killing, maiming, destroying and burning countless souls and buildings. He didn't even remember all the faces of the men he's killed up till now, the hollows he's purified or the children he watched die. No, now he remembered his sister, beautiful as the morning sun and sweet as nectar. She was years older then Akuma and he looked up to her as more of a god then anything. 

An immortal woman who was kind, beautiful and strong. A woman who always helped him when he was down, always brought him back to happy when he was said. A woman whose life was ended by his father. Too short was her life, too slow was her death and too bloody were her screams. He remembers his brother, a strong and powerful teen, not much older then Akuma himself. Always helping in his training, always teasing him for not using a blade. Always happy, always smiling, he was mean and caring and strong. But so too his life was ended far too short, his death far too drawn out and his blood far too red on the floor. 

His mother too comes to mind.. How sweet she had been, how kind and how caring. Taking great care to prepare the family meals, care to mend torn clothing.... Yet there she was... On the floor, knife through her heart. His father came to mind next, the man he rarely saw, the man who reeked of sake every waking moment... He had ended all of their lives that night. Each one of them had been killed and for some reason, Akuma found himself alone and scared, forced to steal because of his hunger and nearly killed for his theft... 

There are more faces that come before him... Akira, Shino, Ryan, Kyohei, Mira, Toshiro... Even Isis, That bitch... How he hated her, he hated her with a passion and yet, for some reason, he thinks of her now. They fought, always fought. But somehow, he supposed, there was a respect between them. Toshiro... Why did he think of Toshiro now... That brat, never understanding the situation, always needing to be saved... So weak, so trusting.. So innocent, So innocent just as he once was. So pure as he once was. He was everything Akuma left behind to become stronger, everything he dropped to survive... It wasn't right, it wasn't fair... This was why Akuma had hated him for so long.

He hated looking at Toshiro and seeing what he was. Seeing how Akuma could have been, how he could have lived his life. It was painful, hurtful. It tore at his heart and made him furious with himself. He acted out, but by acting on his hatred, he grew to hate himself more... To wish to be more like he was, to be more like he could have been. To try to better himself and work on himself. Kogoro did that to him as well... She was so kind, so playful, so energetic. She was amazing and beautiful at the same time. He liked her... He thought, maybe she even liked him. 

All these people to think of at the end, all these voices that come back to him and haunt him in his final moments. All this, just to protect one person, all this, just to ensure that Toshiro would not follow Akuma's path. All this so that his Toshiro might stay as pure and as trusting as he always was. Akuma scolded him constantly for it, but he would never admit, he never wanted Toshiro to change. He should always be that way, always be happy... Always be pure and trusting and dependable. 

Light pours into the room, Akuma had finished his thoughts, four men walk in and lead him from the tower he had called home for the past couple of hours and marched him forward. Time went by slowly in his mind as he was marched up the hill. Crimes he has taken the fall for in order to protect his friends and himself. Crimes that would lead to an ironic punishment put on by the old judges in central 46. Banished to hueco mundo to die like the hollow he chose to live as. Funny, It was all funny now. 

Akuma watched as he was lead up the pathway on the hill. It was lined with shinigami of different divisions. Each one stared at him as he walked by in his white robes. Stripped of his armor and stripped of his uniform, given only plain white robes. He marched up the hill, the path seemed to stretch forever, but he walked it proudly. He knew what he had done, they all knew now. But he knew why, for what and for who. And he would keep it to himself for the rest of his days.

As he reaches the front of the hill, he can see those closet to him. Toshiro, Isis, Kogoro... Those who were important to him, he saw Marcus was even there. He didn't know him well, but to see Kioshi and Fumiko, he had to laugh, even that fourth division girl that always followed Toshiro around... and Koshima... 

"Seinaru Akuma." The captain commander stood before him, his hair flew as the wind ran through it, the air made it ripple and wave... almost hypnotic. "You are hereby sentenced to Banishment to hueco mundo. You shall die as you have chosen to live. A hollow." The twelfth division captain set up a box on the ground and pressed a few buttons, two rods began to extend outward at an angle from the box. Space distorts causing a ripple between the rods. a line forms in the air and it folds back revealing white sand and black sky. 

"Do you have any final words Akuma?" The commander asks. "Yes." Akuma responds. "Speak now." Akuma nods and turns to Toshiro. "Toshiro, Do not follow me, do not idolize me, do not wish to be like me. I am a failure, I lost my way and lost myself. Long ago, So very long ago, i was happy, i was joyful and cheerful and filled with happiness. I abhorred fighting, I despised using my blade... I could never stand the thought of killing. I was innocent and trusting... But i lost my way, I killed, i burned. I have become a beast. You are better then me Toshiro, in every way you are better then me. You have friends, you have family. You have those who care deeply for you and I have nothing." Tears had formed in his eyes, but he pushed them back. 

"You are the better man Toshiro. You always have been. You have always been stronger then me. No matter what happened you never lost your heart. Always remember your heart Toshiro. Do not lose to the darkness and walk the path of a demon." He turned back towards the gate and stepped forward, a single tear splashing on the rocky surface below. "Forgive me." He whispers, he did not know if Toshiro would hear his words or see his tears... But with that final remark, He stepped into the sands of Hueco mundo, His restraints removed and his Zanpakto returned to him. "Farewell, Seinaru Akuma!" The commander shouts as the gate closes.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 28, 2010)

An impression, of course, Minato knew that was all he needed to get in with the higher ups of his division. It was just so difficult to make an impression from behind a desk. It was this kind of thing that made it so difficult to be apart of a protection force during times of peace. 

Everyone must be starting to get bored if even the Captain Commander would leave his work to personally deal with the 3rd Squad's duties. It was a shame that Minato was too slow. The more he thought about it, the more he realized that if he had caught Akuma, he could have easily been seated.

"_Seinaru Akuma huh? Sucks to be him._" 

"I've never heard of him before, wonder if he was just another nobody like us." Minato spoke rather openly, although it didn't involve anyone he knew, the case with Akuma was rather peculiar. It was open and shut within an hour, and considering not even the 3rd Squad had information beforehand, this must have been restricted to higher ups. 

What was the name of the criminal he helped again? The name went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society... 

The Big man stood there, for he had watched the whole thing. The two Fourth Division shinigami grinned as they watched Akuma be sent to the world of hollows. For the first time in a while, Naomichi wasn’t grinning. What type of Society was this? He had just Seen a man be banished, for reasons he didn’t Yet understand… Too him, It was confusing. Naomichi believed his life to be nothing but a fairy tale, but he had Never seen a fairy tale play out like this. His grip on his sword tightened as the gate closed. What Exactly was this? Where they the Playthings of Writers, the gods who crafted this story? Not knowing the emotions and true Feelings of the very creatures they had brought to life? Naomichi felt emotion, as he heard Akuma’s Speech. It had affected him, Shaken him up. 

Naomichi uneasily grinned. Little did the Shinigami know that this had woken up his Spirit. The rumbling voice of a Giant, however, covered by a shrill howl could be hear saying, *Yet is the price of power… Are you willing to pay it? *Naomichi gulped and his grip on the sword loosened. He dropped it and it clattered to the ground, heavily. That was the price. Banishment. But the true question was, What was the Voice?


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

Tora watched beside Minato as Seinaru Akuma said his final words.

Throughout the entire thing, Tora said nothing and continued to smoke his pipe, ever so slowly.

_"I've never heard of him before, wonder if he was just another nobody like us."_

"Who cares... the guy dabbled in some troublesome stuff and had it coming for him" Tora exclaimed dispassionately... the whole ordeal seemed like such a big deal.

As soon as he was within the gate, the captain commander boomed over the rest of the squabble: "Farewell, Seinaru Akuma!" quite ceremoniously.

Tora couldn't help but suppress a laugh.

As soon as the gates to Hueco Mundo shut, he sighed and said- although not intentionally- but quite loudly over the silence of the scenario, "What a melodramatic way to end things... so much drama"

On the other side of the ceremonious circle, Wasure Gachi exasperatedly placed his hands over his face in embarrassment as he heard Tora's words.

_Guess I shouldn't have broken the silence... eep._


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryuusen narrowed his eyes slightly, “A Hollow, eh? So that's what these things are called.” Ryuusen almost formed a smirk on his face, “I hope you don't think it would be that easy to kill these guys, however I'll give you thanks for weakening mine.” Ryuusen watched as the Hollow that was facing Kyohei from behind rose back to it's feet, “Guess I gotta show you how it's done then.”
> 
> Ryuusen turned, pointing the bow at the Hollow, and pulled back on the string of the translucent looking bow, and reiatsu formed on the string that seemed to be shaped like a bow, letting go of the string, Ryuusen let out a bow which slammed into the Hollow, knocking it backwards and away from Kyohei.
> 
> ...



"Tch," Kyohei shrugged as he watched the hollow fall beside him. "Don't get so damn cocky," the boy said after hearing Ryuusen's words. "Your gonna need to try harder than that," he commented as he watched Ryuusen do battle.

With two suckers still in his hand. he watched as the hollow he battle stood. "Whatcha wanna do?" he questioned with an angry expression. The waved it's large pincer at Kyohei's head, but only to have it dodged by leap backwards. 

"Just big dumbass," Kyohei cursed before he tossed another sucker, but only to have it be dodged. "Not done yet!" the blond tossed another sucker, causing an explosion that knocked it on top of the other hollow. "I'm feeling nice today Bowhead, do ya want me to end this, or you?" Kyohei questioned Ryuusen as he placed his hand on a nearby van.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society; Masukuyuu Kawarimi 

"O-ho~How fitting, a hollowfied man being sent to the world of the hollows," Masukuyuu very silently commented as he watched the banishment of the man named, Akuma. 

He watched alongside his Brigade as he slowly released smoke from his mouth. The shinigami took a glimpse at his group behind him. To his surprise and disappoint, they were all on the brink if crying.

Masukuyuu shook his head with disappointment at his Brigades sentimentalness. But he knew he shouldn't be surprised, they were always emotional. His japaness umbrella rested gently on his shoulder as he closed his eyes.  

Masukuyuu looked around, he was loving the atmosphere of it. Really a moment that should should be on the stage. _Wonderfulness. This isn't even a funeral and this Akuma person has managed to sway the crowd so easily. Bravo! Such a waste that he had to die however,_ the actor thought with a smile/


----------



## Cjones (Jul 28, 2010)

It was rather hard watching a fellow shinigami stand on a lone platform as his sentence was being given out. Though there was not much you could do except for sympathizes or condemn them for their actions. Truthfully it much easier to condemn someone for their actions than to sympathizes espeically if he didn't know them. Many faces looked on as Akuma was marched up a the hill by four men. His crimes weren't obvious, but his punishment was...exile.

To Kioshi it was the best punishment for somebody like him. He hadn't none Akuma, but he'd occasionally hear his name from Fumiko or others. He had no attachment to him at all, infact even if he felt exile was the best so he could no longer cause problems to Soul Society...death would have been just as good maybe even more acceptable as far as he was concerned.

"Seinaru Akuma." The captain commander stood before him, his hair flew as the wind ran through it, the air made it ripple and wave... almost hypnotic. "You are hereby sentenced to Banishment to hueco mundo. You shall die as you have chosen to live. A hollow."

"He became a beast...so now he must live and maybe even die as a beast. How symbolic the punishment...huh Fumiko?" He turned to his black haired friend beside him who seemed to be enticed in what was happening. He could see the sorrow in her eyes for having to watch someone she knew being exiled, her eyes slowly welled up with tears...or atleast that's what he thought.

*Snore*

"....What?"

*Snore*

"....She's snoring!" He screamed inwardily as he leaned in for a closer look. Upon further inspection Kioshi looked to see Fumiko's eyes were indeed closed and on top of her eye lids were paint. He didn't know why he was so shocked when, if you think about it, this would seem like something she would do.

"Do you have any final words Akuma?" The commander asks. "Yes." Akuma responds. "Fumiko!" Kioshi whispered nudging her in the side to wake her up. "Snnnrk, wha-what happened....did I missed anything?" She asked as she yawned and strecthed. Their was no point scolding her now in a crowded room, at such a serious event, with the head honcho here.

"Akuma's getting ready to speak his last words." Half awake and half sleep she nodded her head as she began to pay attention to his words. Though they weren't the last words she thought she'd here from someone like him. Most of it was addressed to Toshiro.

"You are the better man Toshiro. You always have been. You have always been stronger then me. No matter what happened you never lost your heart. Always remember your heart Toshiro. Do not lose to the darkness and walk the path of a demon." It wasn't directed to her, but his rather...hearfelt speech as some would call had caught her attention. As he turned to walk to his new home or rather hell she noticed a smal gleam from his eye...it was a tear.

A lone tear fell from his cheek and hit the ground below his feet. Then suddenly a  realization hit her hard. "His entire last words directed toward Toshiro, he said to never be like him or idolize him, he...cried....!" She quickly snatched her partner in crime by the collor bringing his head down to whisper something in his ear.

"Kioshi I think Akuma and Toshiro may be hoho for each other!" She said with in awe. "They're what for each other? Hoho?" He asked not understanding her words. She snatched him down even lower hoping he could hear her better. "Yea, you know...when two guys get together and do that _thing_ they'd normally do with a woman!?"

Now Kioshi understood, but she couldn't be serious could she? As he stared at her expression he was questions was answered. She was indeed very serious about it. "Uh I don't think now would be the best time to discuss something like that...wouldn't you say?" She looked around notcing his point and simply decided to discuss the matter later after everything was done.

"Farewell, Seinaru Akuma!" The commander shouts as the gate closes.

And just like that it was over.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

_“I am free.. as free as the wind...”_- Kagura from Inuyasha


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Toshiro gritted his teeth, the tears still falling from his face, of course the situation made sense to him now, Toshiro was stronger than Akuma because he had a heart, he cared for others despite the fact that they would never care for him, Toshiro trusted in other people even if they might trick him, Toshiro believed in everyone around him as much as he believed in himself, Toshiro shined out like a beacon of light to everyone in Rukongai who felt they would never amount to anything. Toshiro moved on to a different life after that, and people still cherished and respected him for his personality, even if it had become cold and calculating after his father died, his friends brought him back to the way he used to be before that day.

?_Your power, is the strength that comes from your heart, never forget that Toshiro_.?

Toshiro found himself thinking back to those words Isis said to him while he fought against his Zanpaktou spirit so long ago, those words revitalized him, brought him back to reality, and allowed him to prove that he was still strong. Toshiro knew that it had been his subconscious, however he still gave Isis that credit, Isis reminded him that he never once lost his heart, no matter how mind numbing the situation proved itself to be. Toshiro strove forward, protecting all those close to him, Toshiro had a family to protect, he had friends to protect now, he couldn't let himself be broken down by this situation. Toshiro realized now, Akuma didn't want him to change, Akuma wanted him to stay the man that he knew Toshiro as, the man that had a heart of gold which always looked out for everyone around him. Toshiro looked up at the sky where Akuma disappeared, the tears still rolling from his eyes.

?You gave me something to cherish, oddly enough.? Toshiro whispered to himself, then looked up to the sky where Akuma disappeared, smiling a bittersweet smile, ?I will never forget my heart, Akuma, that's a promise I'll keep forever.?


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

Tora watched lazily as the sombre atmosphere swept all of Soukyoku Hill.

 "This is so depressing..."

Tora looked at the guy called Toshiro, who was containing himself in front of many shinigami watching the guy he admired most be swept away within the gates of Hueco Mundo... a place where surely a shinigami of Akuma's level would never survive.

"I retract my previous statement." Tora began quietly through a sly smile, "It doesn't suck to be him... it sucks to be Toshiro."

Tora looked on at the resolute face on Toshiro's burrowed head, "I haven't seen eyes so fierce. So troublesome"

Tora moved across the circle of solemn-faced shinigami to join Wasure and his captain.

 "Thoughts Gachi?"

*"Well, its a sad event and all... but something that Akuma should have seen coming."* Gachi responded, with a frown across his face.

* "Interesting."*

*"What's that taicho?"* Gachi asked Sekigan taicho.

*"I said, interesting."* Sekigan continued to smile the enigmatic smile she always wore, *"that boy, was quite strong for an unseated officer... to be able to do what he did to unseal Akushou... is quite remarkable."*

Tora sighed, "No offense taicho... but the guy had it coming. He was an idiot to do something as stupid as this and not think there would be repercussions. I mean, a burst of reiatsu like that? You'd have to be spastic to think the captains wouldn't notice"

Sekigan Aikan looked over to see Tora, *"you're that boy with the dual-wielding zanpakutou... same as me, right?"*

 "Yes taichou."

* "Interesting."*

Tora shrugged and watched on with his fukutaichou and captain as the solemn atmosphere seemed to engulf all of Seireitei.

 "This really is too depressing..."

He started walking over to where Toshiro was standing, "Maybe he'll shed some light on the subject as to why Akuma would do something as retarded as this."

And the funny thing was... Tora didn't even know why he found the entire situation so interesting.

So interesting infact, that he forgot to light his kiseru pipe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

"Isis, why didn't you go?"

Isis rubbed her head a little, wishing the pounding headache would go away. She thought for a few moments, between bouts of pain. She sighed. "Akuma's decisions are none of my business," she stared Alyssa down. "What he chooses to do isn't my problem. When the time comes, we'll have our fight, and that'll be that."

"You have no idea what's going on, do you? Too absorbed in your world of pretending everything's working out."

"Everything IS working out," Isis stood, rubbing her head. "I'm defanged already. Once we've gotten the warrior bled out, we can go about rebuilding me right. That's what everyone keeps thinking, isn't it? 'Something's wrong with her head', 'she's more monster than shinigami', 'she shouldn't act this way'. I hear it, you know. It's being dealt with. I'm going to go out, see some friends."

"Isis!" Alyssa couldn't catch up with Isis, who had taken to leaving annoying conversations with her Shunpo. Alyssa fought back a tear. She had to help Isis somehow, before the girl completely destroyed herself. But what could she do?

~~~

Ryan hadn't been back to school since it reopened. He'd felt too consumed with his need to figure out, just how this was all going down.

He'd felt strange disturbances for a few days now, and today, it had all gone to hell. He felt muffled by an unawareness at the same time as hyper energised for some unknown occurrence. It was driving him nuts.

Over the past few weeks, he'd finally made progress on talking to Akira. The two had, surprisingly, gotten along well since then. Akira was kind, perceptive and strong, a good friend Ryan wished he'd made earlier. Hogo was quickly adapting to this new life too. That was something.

He opened his eyes, scratching at an itch and flinching at the pain on the burn wound. His power, Duality, allowed him to break his Reiatsu down into two reactive Reishi forms, 'Light' and 'Dark'. Concentrations of each mixed right could alter anything with the slightest amount of Reishi, common objects easily transformed under his power. His mastery of Transformative Duality had led him to further understand what the process of Break Down did.

And in learning that, he'd discovered a third Reishi form produced, 'Pure'. It was strong. VERY strong. It could only exist between 'Light' and 'Dark' during the break down of his power, and quickly escaped control before he could tap it. But Ryan understood that if he could learn how to, if he could tap 'Pure', he would have access to an energy source beyond comprehension.

He practised daily. Yesterday he blew himself up. It turned out the reaction of splitting his Reiatsu and then trying to create 'Pure', was far too taxing for him at the moment. It ran wild, and reacted powerfully. He'd been hurt quite significantly. Hogo had nearly had a heart attack at the state of him before he managed to patch Ryan up.

It had been a long time since Ryan had done something for someone using his power, saved a life, defeated a Hollow. He felt a desire to burn this energy reacting to the unknown. He set out, tracking the Reiatsu of the city.

~~~

It began as a great wail, a thousand voices devoured over countless years, forged together into one beast of adoring bloodlust and battle. Váli and Gersemi sensed it immediately, and retreated, the reishi in the air already lighting.

Rán was feasting.

They had stumbled closer upon a dense nest of Gillian, self aware and nameless, and Rán had taken to them as a cat among pigeons, her flames scattering them, her fury stunning them. So close now, to her evolution, she was driven by the strongest desire to retake the sleek, proud form of her catlike self. This ungainly body had weighed her down for too long.

One like her, nearing the cusp, stood at challenge. The two had duelled, fire and thunder, forming a dome of earth shaking force. Finally, Rán had pushed through, sunk her mouth into its neck, and tore its head straight off. The air was burning now, her ambient Reiatsu triggering Blaze Burst and igniting the dense Reishi that was the air of Hueco Mundo.

All the remaining Gillian were burning away, their souls caught in the pyroclasm, racing around Rán, being sucked inside of her. An Adjuchas being born was born of hundreds, thousands perhaps. This was the final moment of Rán's past life. From here, a new world opened.

The black cloaking of her Gillian body burned away. The twisted, elongated, white plated form beneath it began to writhe, shrinking as it returned to its old shape. The Gillian mask shattered, a mask now modelled around her catlike skull appearing from beneath. Her tail shrunk down as her bones cracked and rebuilt themselves, as her flames concentrated down, filling her body with new, denser, stronger Reishi.

In the end, a sleek feline Adjuchas stood on a glassy field, and yowled to the moon, Reiatsu crackling in the air.

Rán Ifrit, Adjuchas Fire Lynx. She had conquered the cocoon gathering power, and emerged into this new life.

From here on out, nothing would be the same.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

Hueco Mundo-

It was cold, dark and windy in his new home. The sand seemed to stretch for endless miles on and on... wind blowing up small clouds of dust on the ground. "Seems like i'm going to have a lot of free time." Akuma thought to himself, he slowly raised his blade up looking down at it. It'd been a while since he saw it in it's sealed form. "Oi, you awake?" He asks. "I've been awake." The spirit responds. "Good, good." Akuma slung the blade over his shoulder. "Dice Jigokukami." With that, his blade explodes outward into a club. "It's better this way." He smirked. "I prefer this form as well." 

The two set off into the desert, it wasn't long before a hollow charged at him. Akuma swung his club, the spikes tore through the hollows body and soon it exploded into particles of reishi. "That wont bode well." Jigoku comments. "Yeah, figured as much." Akuma cracked his neck and took a defensive stance. "So let's just bring out the big guns right off the bat!" He shouts, Black reiatsu swirling into the air. 

All around hueco mundo, the reiatsu spire was a signal for a feast. Hollows began to growl and cry into the air. "You don't know how to take things slow do you?" Jigoku grinned. "You love it and you know it." Akuma remarks. "Indeed... Let us dive into battle!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 28, 2010)

Mira looked out the window, she was back in school once again. It seemed like forever since she had been here. Everything seemed like it was going back to normal. She couldn't help but smile at that thought. 

Of everything wasn't exactly normal. Yesterday as she was practicing using her powers, Mira managed to start a small kitchen fire. Which she was able to put out and tell her aunt that she accidently started one while trying to make dinner. Well, that was what she had coming for practicing pyrokenesis in the house.

Mira thought about Hiroyuki, she wondered how Hiroyuki was doing. She finally managed to tell Hiroyuki about her powers and how Hiroyuki had powers too. It took a while to explain and convince Hiroyuki that she wasn't loony Mira sighed, she told Hiroyuki to meet up with her after school today. She intended to introduce Hiroyuki to others like them such as Akira, Ryan, or even...she cringed at the thought...Kyohei.

*Elsewhere at a different school*

Hiroyuki sat in class watching the teacher as he explained some math problem on the board. Mira had shown told him about how he had gain powers and she had powers too. At first he thought Mira was insane, though after Mira demonstrated she could set things on fire with her mind he was convinced. Apparentlly from what he could tell, he had telekenesis. Now Mira wanted to meet her friends that had powers too. Hiroyuki was sort of curious to know what they were like. Hopefully they were just as nice as Mira.

*Hueco Mundo*

Helena and Lenore were walking along. Helena stopped suddenly and looked off into the distance. She sensed something from a far, something different and unusal.

"Something wrong Helena?" Lenore asked. Helena looked at Lenore.

"Oh it's nothing," Helena said as she continued walking. Lenore looked off in the direction Helena was looking at a moment ago.

'Nothing huh?' Lenore thought.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Caesar once confided to me that justice is blind and that it wasn't always the guilty that was executed, in those cases their life wasn't given in vain, they were given for the wellness of mind for the Republic. ~ MCB 

Marcus stood toward the back of Soukyoku Hill. Propping up on a tree he started to control his breathing, he had just arrived, in the nick of time too, and they had just started to lead Akuma to his 'final' judgment. Marcus' eyes catches Akuma's gaze as he was escorted across the bridge and in that moment he wondered. What was it about this person that had him sentenced to such a cruel fate. Why not take his head and be done with it? Why sentence him to a place where his last moments would be a desperate fight for life? Marcus shook his head, that was the efficiency of professional soldier coming out of him. Marcus had taken the time that was given between his arrival back in the Seireitei and Akuma's banishment to do research on the boy. He wasn't foolish to think he could find a lot out, but one would be surprised what you could learn from written reports within the Third.

~ Sometime Earlier~ 

For all accounts Akuma was a rather violent person. More like a Barbarian then a Shinigami. Marcus was even amazed to find out the way Toshiro had meet this boy. It seemed to be a pretty rough spar, it left both injured, of course Toshiro seemingly took the brunt of the beating. At least that is what the report said. A bit of a grin crossed Marcus' face when he read that. On the other hand, paper work in the Third was a nightmare simply because there was so much of it. Discerning what might be beneficial to read and what wasn't was hard. Marcus shifted through the paper work for almost the whole duration of the allotted time they gave Akuma to think about what was going to happen to him and he found almost nothing that was remotely helpful in the way of helping Marcus figure Akuma out. But a new trend appeared about the time that all Shinigami were brought back from the human world. Akuma's behavior intensified to the point that he even attacked his Captain, or challenged her. The report was vague. 

Marcus chalked that up to whomever made the report being scared shit-less being around the current Kenpachi, something he understood. He didn't envy that person that day. After that it gets choppy. Most reports on Akuma was then made by the Second Division, odd, and they were mostly blacked out. The only thing he could gather was that after treatment he was taken to another's home and from there he escaped into the human world. That is where the official reports on Akuma ended. With a sigh he ends his short investigation, he would need clearance he probably never get to investigate further so he put the files back up and headed to the 'Hill' as it had been labeled by Teachers in the Academy.       

~ Present Time~ 

Marcus pulled a tooth pick form behind his ear and stuck it in his mouth as Akuma was positioned on the platform. From here on out it would be theatrics from the sentencing to the final act. Something that Marcus felt strangely accustom too, although he couldn't say why. This would be the first time he ever witnessed something like this.  "Why not get closer?" one of he voices of Cerberus spoke up.  "Why would I want to do that?" Marcus asked as he rolled the toothpick around in his mouth.  "Are you telling me that you are not interested in the man that floored you?" the second voice of the beast spoke up.  "That was a pot shot and you know it." Marcus replied unmoved by the statement. 

 "Then why do all that research? If this is just another execution?" the last voice chimed in. That was a good question. But Marcus wasn't going to allow his Zanpaktou to taunt him into moving closer, this distance would be fine.  "I simply wanted to see if this person was capable of doing what he is charged with." Marcus replied.  "And the verdict son of Rome?" Cerberus replied in symphony.  "He seemed a likely candidate to do what he is being charged with, a brute more then man." Marcus replied, although he didn't quite believe that himself. But it did quite Cerberus down at least for now. Something just didn't add up for Marcus as he leaned against the tree. He might not have seen what had happened back at the statue. But it seemed what was given as the official reports were contradicting one another.

According to the statements that were given. Toshrio was told by Taomi that his attack was going to destroy the Statue and kill who was inside,Akushou. But then Akuma showed up and stopped the attack and with an attack of his own released the man. That looked pretty on paper. There was even an attacked patch of land that was where Toshiro's attack hit. But once one started to think on it, the less that made sense. Taomi seemed to be in league with the Reapers. And shouldn't have the attack from Akuma killed Akushou when the statue broke? But that made sense when you do realize that Taomi was working for the enemy. But Marcus is quickly snapped out of his daze as the Captain Commander's voice boomed out.  "Do you have any final words Akuma?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society ? Somewhere near the 6th division barracks


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]iqTMZ3Vi8Qc[/YOUTUBE]




Toshiro and Koshima had left Soukyoku Hill after Akuma's banishment finally came to an end, neither of them figured it was worth it to stay for a ridiculously long time, that would only cause Toshiro's pain to deepen further. Koshima had decided not to tell Toshiro yet, since the boy seemed to be mulled in his own thoughts, although he didn't realize he would soon be receiving a shock to his system.

?You know, I was thinking about what happened.? Toshiro sighed, ?Now everything makes sense to me.?

Koshima blinked a few times, both of them stopping their walk, ?What do you mean everything makes sense to you??

Toshiro smiled sadly, ?Akuma wasn't the one who broke that seal.? Toshiro spoke in a low quiet voice, even though there wasn't anyone around right now, everyone was still busy leaving the Soukyoku.

?What are you talking about?? Koshima tried to brush Toshiro's statement aside, however he knew that was true.

?Don't try to play ignorant with me, you know the truth as well, I remember it now.? Toshiro looked down at his Zanpaktou, ?I'm the one who fired the attack off, even with all his new strength, Akuma wouldn't have been able to knock me out _and _stop that attack at the same time from the distance we were at, I know that cause you wouldn't be able to do it.?

Koshima gaped at Toshiro, however Toshiro went on, ?My attack was the one that undid the seal, Akuma knocked me out so I wouldn't realize that fact.? Tears formed in Toshiro's eyes, ?Then he set this whole thing up, made it look his attack had undid it, sped up the process anyways, and allowed Akushou to be unleashed, then took the blame himself.? Toshiro tried to will the tears away, but it wasn't going to happen, ?All so that I could remain who I am as a person.?

Koshima sighed, rubbing the back of his head, ?You knew all of that, huh? I'm surprised you're not going batshit crazy right now as a result.? Koshima looked up at the sky, the clouds still lingered over Soul Society, ?You're a good guy, Toshiro-san, you didn't deserve to be banished for someone else tricking you, Akuma believed that just as I believe that, I would have done the same thing in his situation.?  

Koshima sighed again, ?You have an incredible heart Toshiro-san, you're extremely loyal to all your friends, even though they might trick you, you believe everyone has some amount of good in them, even if all they show is the bad, you think of everyone around you as an equal, even when others might get annoyed because they're a higher rank than you.?

Koshima grinned a little, ?Soul Society needs a guy like you around, it would be far too heartbreaking if you went and changed on us.? Koshima chuckled a little, ?Well, there's someone I need to go visit, he's probably going to be calling for me soon anyways, I'll see you later.? Koshima disappeared with a shunpo, leaving Toshiro to think to himself.

?You're right, Koshima-san..? Toshiro smiled a little, a surprisingly genuine smile, ?It would be heartbreaking if I ended up changing.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> "Tch," Kyohei shrugged as he watched the hollow fall beside him. "Don't get so damn cocky," the boy said after hearing Ryuusen's words. "Your gonna need to try harder than that," he commented as he watched Ryuusen do battle.
> 
> With two suckers still in his hand. he watched as the hollow he battle stood. "Whatcha wanna do?" he questioned with an angry expression. The waved it's large pincer at Kyohei's head, but only to have it dodged by leap backwards.
> 
> "Just big dumbass," Kyohei cursed before he tossed another sucker, but only to have it be dodged. "Not done yet!" the blond tossed another sucker, causing an explosion that knocked it on top of the other hollow. "I'm feeling nice today Bowhead, do ya want me to end this, or you?" Kyohei questioned Ryuusen as he placed his hand on a nearby van.



Ryuusen had a finger in his ear, appearing to be digging around in it, then finally pulled it out with a PLOP, ?I'm sorry, did you say something? I seem to have had something in my ear.? Ryuusen noticed both of the Hollow were on top of each other and severely weakened, ?Oh, you were probably going to ask if I wanted to deliver the finishing blow or you, I think I can handle this mess.?

Ryuusen pulled back on the string of his bow, another compact arrow forming on it, ?*Destructive Shot.*? Ryuusen let go of the string, and the arrow went flying at both the Hollow, slamming into them and damaging them to the point where they finally began dissolving, ?That takes care of that.?

Ryuusen let the reiatsu formed arrow disappear, and wiped his head a little bit, ?Fighting one of them is easy, fighting two of them is a bit of a pain.? Ryuusen sighed a little bit, ?I suppose we should go back inside now, before we end up getting detention for trying to skip school.? Ryuusen smirked ever so slightly, ?I also promise I won't tell anyone about the girl you were talking about.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus was heading to Kenneth's Seireitei extension of the Royal Mile Pub, he was going to tell Iona that he needed the stiffest drink the bar offered. But as he passed by the Sixth Division Barracks he couldn't help but overhear Toshiro and Koshima's conversation. Seemed that Marcus was right about his feelings earlier. Koshima even seemed to agree with Toshiro's statement. Of course he seemed to be there when everything went down, so he should know right. Marcus shook his head, figured. Now he'd need that drink now more then ever. With a sigh he continues to walk along. At that point he didn't really care enough to do anything about it. He'd just let the die play as it rolled. He knew that Toshiro would eventually do something about it.

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno greedily devoured the Humanoid Adjuchas' corpse. His black matted fur was now covered in a crimson sheen. Lucnia just looked on. Half in disgust, half in Horror. She knew that she wouldn't be able to get away if she would try and run. Reno's display of speed was just too quick. She didn't even see him move when he captured the Adjucahs that was wanting to make he lunch.  "So, what shall we do now Lucina?' Reno growls in that deep uncaring voice. "What.. what do you mean?" Lucina replied as Reno finished his meal.  "What I mean is." Reno says as he lands next to her.  "How should I go about paying all that abuse back you gave me over the past couple weeks?" Reno said lowly rewording his question. Lucina passed him a grave look, she could tell this was about to travel south of hell and quick. 

"Come now that was for y.." -DaBOoom!- Reno cuts her short with a powerful swipe to the head. She skids across the desert floor, a trail of dust her personal escort.  "For my on good? You can't be serious bitch. I was doing well on my own. Then you and that fucking lion had to come and tear my little world apart." Reno howled angrily as he trudged up to the exploded dune. "Do what you will to me." Lucina coughs. A stream of blood flowed from her mouth.  "With pleasure." Reno remarks as he pulled those sickles for claws above his head. But before he could kill her, he is slammed hard by and attack from behind. Reno tumbles head over heels and lands face first in the sand beside Lucina. By the way the attack happened and the residual Reiatsu that tapered off the blow he knew whom it was before they even spoke up.  "Fucking lion." Reno growled under his breath as the Adjuchas spoke up. "Excellent. I'm glad to see you completed your objective Lucina. He will make an excellent addition to the team." the lion beams as he looks over Reno's new body. 

"Although he looks a bit homely in this new form... But that matters not. I am now one step closer to obtaining my goals."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

*Sokyoku Hill; Masukuyuu Kawarimi*

Masukuyuu nodded his head as he put his pipe away. "O-ho~ Beautiful," he turned away with a smile. "Some rain could have helped though," the actor commented before he faced his brigade.

He slightly narrowed his eyes again when saw his group crying. "We're sorry, Goldenrod-san! It was just so sad when he spoke about his friend!" one of them said while trying to cover the tears covering his eyes. "I suppose some flowers are more delicate than others," Masukuyuu sighed as he walked past them.

"Though there is one thing that bothers me,.." the actor stopped. "What is it, Goldenrod-san?" one of the members cleared his nose as they all looked at him. "You all have never cried that much when I do my one of my heart filling acts,." he showed a displeased expression as he turned towards them.

The members stepped backwards in fear. "No, Goldenred-san. It's just that we would hate to ruin your show with all of the loud crying...isn't that right guys!?" he asked the others. "Right!" they all began sweating with a smile.

Maukuyuu glared at them with distrust, but it slowly formed into a smile. "O-ho~. You have a point. I wouldn't want to drown on my own stage....or would I?" he questioned as he tapped his japanese umbrella. " Come, Five Graceful Flower Brigade. Let us return to the Third Division!" the actor commanded before he lead his partners.

*Human World; Kyohei Marufuji*

Kyohei clenched his fist as he watched Ryuusen act as if he wasn't listening. He removed his hand from the van as he witnessed Ryuusen finish them off. "Bastards didn't put up much of a fight," the boy placed a sucker in his mouth. 

"You must be new to this or somthin'. These assholes aren't much," Kyohei cursed as he walked up to him. He scowled when he heard Ryuusen keeping the promise. "That's fucking right and if you even dare tell Spermhead I'll kill you one-hundred times! There's no telling what that smartass would say," he said with annoyance. He dug his hands into his pockets and moved for the school.

"Lets just get back into this shitty place," Kyohei opened the doors of the building and went inside.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society ? Gate Entrance

Toshiro sighed a little as he looked at the entrance leading from Soul Society out to Rukongai, the rule had been lifted banning Shinigami from visiting the human world, so Toshiro could visit the human world whenever he felt like it now, the blame had been placed on Akuma to simply put everyone's minds at ease, however Toshiro knew the real truth behind it. Toshiro looked behind him at Soul Society, he would return shortly, but he had the feeling the person he was going to visit would be expecting him right about now.

?You sure you wanna do this?? Koshima's voice called out from behind Toshiro, and Toshiro smirked a little bit.

?He'll be expecting me to show up right about now anyway.? Toshiro looked back at Koshima, ?If anyone asks, I've gone to alert some friends in the human world, they will be helpful if my hunch is correct about what's soon to come.?

?Of course, just don't take a ridiculously long time, you never know who might become suspicious of you.? Koshima said teasingly, a smirk toying at his face.

?Whatever, just keep watch over Isis and them while I'm gone.? Toshiro grinned, and took off out of Soul Society, heading towards the Senkaimon in Soul Society, he needed to let everyone know of what occurred in Soul Society. Koshima watched as Toshiro disappeared into the distance, and he chuckled a little bit.

?I'll keep an eye on everyone for you, although they likely won't need it.? Koshima grinned a little, and turned to walk back into Soul Society.

--------------------------

 Somewhere in the Human World

A Senkaimon Gate opened up, and Toshiro stepped out of the gate, looking the place over, he realized rather swiftly that he came to the right place alright. As Toshiro came to the entrance of the place, he noticed a rather large man was standing at the entrance, and a small smirk toyed at his face, he had only met this man once while staying at this place, however the presence of the large man here meant exactly what he had thought.

?So Hasenko-san, I suppose that means Kento was expecting me right?? Toshiro stated with a chuckle, and waited for either Hosenka to lead the way, or for Kento to make a surprise appearance, because one of them would damn sure happen in this location.

-------------------------

Human World at School

	 	 Ryuusen shrugged a little bit, watching as the Hollow continued to dissolve, ?I don't know who this spermhead is you're talking about, but I assume he's another weirdo like us.? Ryuusen walked inside of the school after Kyohei, ?Also, you probably could kill me, you're a bit stronger than I am right now.? Ryuusen didn't realize he was feeding Kyohei's ego by saying that, of course he really wouldn't have cared either way.


 ?I agree with you though, this is a rather shitty place.? Ryuusen sighed, and walked back over to his table, sat down, and began eating the ridiculous lunch that he had been given, he had to eat something throughout the day, otherwise he would never be able to keep his strength.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Human World-
> 
> "It's not safe to speak here." Hasenko remarks to toshiro. "Follow me." With that, the two began to dash through the town, Hasenko seemed to be leaping more then running, but was still fat ahead of Toshiro. "If you were faster, we could have been there now." Hasenko comments, taking one strong leap and nearly vanishing from Toshiro's sight. When Toshiro finally caught up, he was in front of the Kento Shop Jr. "Welcome." Tahara bows and opens the door. "Enter." Hasenko raises his arm and extends a welcoming hand to the door.
> 
> Inside, Kento was sitting at a table, taking a sip of sake. "It's been a while Toshiro-san. Please, have a seat. You must have many questions and i have many answers."



Toshiro nodded a little as he walked inside, hearing Kento speak, “Of course, there's something I must ask you to do for me once we've finished our conversation, though you probably know what it is, and already prepared for it ahead of time.” Toshiro looked at the chair wearily for a moment, and then took his seat in the chair.

“So, I'll start with my questions then.” Toshiro frowned a little, “Why did you send Akuma back to Soul Society, did you know what was going to happen?” Toshiro paused for a moment, then continued, “If you knew, did you expect that Akuma would act the way he did?” Toshiro paused again, then continued, “If that's the case, did you plan on sending Akuma into Hueco Mundo, knowing the consequences that might come out of it?” 

 Toshiro leaned back in the seat, and resorted himself to thought for a moment, he had a million questions he could ask Kento right now, but one stood out above them all, one that Toshiro had to swallow his pride in order to ask to Kento, however he turned his attention dead center back to Kento, “Did you train him well enough so that his Hollow won't consume him?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro nodded a little as he walked inside, hearing Kento speak, ?Of course, there's something I must ask you to do for me once we've finished our conversation, though you probably know what it is, and already prepared for it ahead of time.? Toshiro looked at the chair wearily for a moment, and then took his seat in the chair.
> 
> ?So, I'll start with my questions then.? Toshiro frowned a little, ?Why did you send Akuma back to Soul Society, did you know what was going to happen?? Toshiro paused for a moment, then continued, ?If you knew, did you expect that Akuma would act the way he did?? Toshiro paused again, then continued, ?If that's the case, did you plan on sending Akuma into Hueco Mundo, knowing the consequences that might come out of it??
> 
> Toshiro leaned back in the seat, and resorted himself to thought for a moment, he had a million questions he could ask Kento right now, but one stood out above them all, one that Toshiro had to swallow his pride in order to ask to Kento, however he turned his attention dead center back to Kento, ?Did you train him well enough so that his Hollow won't consume him??



"Toshiro." Kento took a sip of his sake. "I sent Akuma back because i knew he would act as he did. I sent him back with armor i had taken from his brother. It was all set up to pin Akuma as the guilty party, I could read enough of the letter sent by a special someone, It spoke of unsealing Akushou, The third division was too late on the fact to help out however, because the captain was missing, looking for Akuma." He sipped some more of his sake. "I knew he would be banished and I knew it would be to hueco mundo." 

He sat back. "Akuma is the type who would claim it was for his hollow, if so, then he would be sent to central 46 when caught. His personality would prevent him from taking to them nicely and being banished to the human world of killed. Instead, in their anger, they would force him to fight for his life. To walk the desert of Hueco mundo." He smirked. "Did i train him well enough to handle his hollow, I trained him better then that. I'm still training him, right now. I gave him the power to fight himself and now he is learning the ways of the hollows. He is becoming like them to destroy them." He sipped his sake. "Perfect, No, But it is perfect for him. This is what he understands."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Toshiro." Kento took a sip of his sake. "I sent Akuma back because i knew he would act as he did. I sent him back with armor i had taken from his brother. It was all set up to pin Akuma as the guilty party, I could read enough of the letter sent by a special someone, It spoke of unsealing Akushou, The third division was too late on the fact to help out however, because the captain was missing, looking for Akuma." He sipped some more of his sake. "I knew he would be banished and I knew it would be to hueco mundo."
> 
> He sat back. "Akuma is the type who would claim it was for his hollow, if so, then he would be sent to central 46 when caught. His personality would prevent him from taking to them nicely and being banished to the human world of killed. Instead, in their anger, they would force him to fight for his life. To walk the desert of Hueco mundo." He smirked. "Did i train him well enough to handle his hollow, I trained him better then that. I'm still training him, right now. I gave him the power to fight himself and now he is learning the ways of the hollows. He is becoming like them to destroy them." He sipped his sake. "Perfect, No, But it is perfect for him. This is what he understands."



“I figured as much in that regard, Akuma's always been that type of person,” Toshiro paused, smirking a little bit, "and as far as I've known you, you've always been the type of person you are right now." Toshiro sighed a little bit, he didn't bother mentioning that he assumed Akuma would eventually find a way to escape from Hueco Mundo, he didn't need to, and Kento had pretty much answered the main questions he had, there wasn't a point to asking him a bunch of meaningless questions that would take up far too much time. Toshiro pondered in thought for a moment as he took in everything that Kento told him.

Toshiro let out a small sigh, he didn't want to take a huge portion of Kento's time, so he decided to get straight down to the other matter in which he came to visit Kento, “I suppose you know the other reason I came here, so I don't need to go into a full blown explanation, and I don't want to take up too much of your time.” Toshiro smiled a little, “It would probably be best if we brought them here now, so I can tell them exactly what's going to happen in the near future.”

Toshiro sighed a little, “It's a pain in the ass, and I really don't want to be the one to pass on this news, however this time it doesn't just involve Seireitei, it involves both worlds, and as much Soul Society would hate for me to say this,” Toshiro paused for a moment, then continued, “It's going to require some cooperation on both ends if we're to win the up and coming conflict.”


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Human World at School
> 
> Ryuusen shrugged a little bit, watching as the Hollow continued to dissolve, ?I don't know who this spermhead is you're talking about, but I assume he's another weirdo like us.? Ryuusen walked inside of the school after Kyohei, ?Also, you probably could kill me, you're a bit stronger than I am right now.? Ryuusen didn't realize he was feeding Kyohei's ego by saying that, of course he really wouldn't have cared either way.
> 
> ...



"I don't care if I'm stronger or weaker than somebody. I'll still kick their ass," Kyohei narrowed his his as he took his seat. He was still in his disguise so he could still act the way he wanted for now. He had to admit, he liked the feel of the fake mustache.

The students in the lunch room seemed to have calmed down. Most of them thinking it was an earthquake. Kyohei scowled as he looked at his plate of food.

"Yeah there are tons of us shitty freaks. There's Spermhead, Fire Bitch, Multi-Bitch, Oversized Beanstock, Blockheaded Cop, Hippie boy, me and then there's you Bowhead," Kyohei informed Ryuusen as he looked around at the students. He narrowed his eyes down at the food. "I don't deserve this," he clenched his angered fist.

Kyohei placed both of his hands together with his elbows on the table. He held his head down with his eyes closed, looking as id he were praying. "Dear shitty God in shitty heaven...if you really do exist then bring me to a place with less shitty food than this,.." the boy paused for a few seconds.

"What was that thing your suppose to say at the end?.....oh right, A-asshole!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus sat at a lone table in the corner of the bar. The expression that was chiseled across his features warned Iona not to pry with unnecessary questions. She had only seen her adoptive uncle in this type of mood once or twice, and every time someone remotely pissed him off, the offending party usually lost a limb. So every time he motioned for a refill, she just did it. She had already used a Hell Butterfly, a privilege the bar had earned, to send word to Kenneth. When Marcus was like this only he could pull the fellow out of it. She only could hope that her uncle would get here before blood was spilled.  "This isn't a good way to forget things Marcus." Cerberus speaks, and for the first time Marcus could recall it actually sounded concerned. But that mattered little. Marcus was stubborn and he handled situations like this in two ways. Fighting, which no one seemed to want to do, and drinking. Which is why he was here right now. 

 "We all deal with demons in our own way." Marcus replied before downing another whole mug of Honey Mead.  "Now leave me be for the time being, I have a date with another drink here in a moment." Marcus added gruffly as he signaled for a refill. Iona just sighed as she brought the pitcher over. She sat it down by him. She had some other customers to deal with and couldn't be always topping his mug off. As she walked off, "Please Kenneth, hurry." she pleaded silently.

Hueco Mundo~ 

 "I didn't appreciate that, you flea bitten alley cat." Reno growled angrily as he spat sand out.  "I think I'll gut you now, then wait for later." he adds as with a clash he slammed his two hands together. Black sparks flew as the sickle like claws meet. The crackling fire soon fills the night air as black flames leap forward resting just above Reno's gnarled hands. The flames seductively danced across in the night air as they reflected in Reno's mirror like black eyes. The XIII that hung in the right glows vividly as Reno explodes forward. Lucina can only watch with a surprised air about her as she sees a fountain of blood spray in the night air. 

The lion's armor like hide was blackened from the flames. A long cut trailed up his left side. And it was his blood that licked at the night air. Reno lands with grinding thud behind the Lion as it gripped his shoulder. Foam ate at the sides of his mouth as he lowered his stance to all fours. "Well, I didn't expect you to get this much stronger with your transformation Sir Reno." the lion growls as he turns. Pulling his hand away from his wound it heals as the tarnished look his skin had from the burns left. "But, I'm about to show you why I'm your leader and not the other way around." the lion says as he slaps his arm to the side causing his cape to flutter in the night air.  "GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR"

 Reno only growled at the comment. "Very well, if that is how you want it. I will re-civilize you beast." the lion says with conviction as he vanishes in a blur of red and gold. In Reno's eyes the movement was mirrored and with sideways leap he avoids the lions heel drop. With a jackal like bark Reno's claws dig deep trenches into the sands as he unleashes a searing hot column of flames. The sands turn into a molten river as the black flames gently kiss their surface. "Not today." the lion roars as he looses a powerful Cero. With crackle blast an explosion follows that throws sand in all directions. Lucina pulls herself to her feet. What she saw happening before her eyes was a virtual clash of the titans. -thud- As the smoke and sand settled Reno's form loomed over the Lion's body as he lay on the ground. One of the Adjuchas' arms was firmly under Reno's throat, keeping his snapping teeth away from his face. The other hand was firmly wrapped around Reno's tail keeping that dangerous barb at bay. 

The sands hissed violently as the blood that dripped from the barb's tip ate away at them. But the lion had other things to worry about as Reno's drool covered his Mask. "I hate that it has came to this Reno." The lion struggles to say as he fights back. Then with blur of motion the lion slams Reno's tail into the desert. The line it traced filled with sand as the hand touched Reno's chest. "Imperiosus Telum." (Imperial Spear) is uttered as a golden flash covers the area. In a blast of energy Reno is shot high into the air. He lands with an unceremonious thud several yards from Lucina a few moments later. Pulling himself up he spits out a mouthful of blood before collapsing back to the ground. "I hope that brought him back to his senses." The lion says as he appears next to Lucina. She just nods her head. "Come, we must heal his wounds." The lion adds as he begins to walk toward the jackal's broken form. Lucina only shoots him an are you sure look before following.  

Soul Society a Little While Later~ 

The bells on the door clang loudly as it opens. In steps a rather large man. Over each shoulder is hoisted a large barrel. With an air of urgency he walks up to Iona and looks down to her. She glances in Marcus' direction briefly as the man sets the barrels down. "Well whit 'ave we hear? A drunk bastard stinkin' up th' place." Kenneth says as he approaches Marcus. Marcus' eyes narrow as he hears the familiar voice.  "Kenn...ken... Connie? Issss that yoou?" Marcus asks wasted as all get out. "Nah ye blubberin' buffoon, it's yer auntie Sally." Kenneth replies sarcastically as he plants a hand firmly on the table. "Ye kno' Marcus, I deenea remember th' last time I saw ye like this." he says as he places a hand on Marcus shoulder.  "I dof need yous sympathy." Marcus replied back as he rolled his shoulder. "Come oan laddy, I deenea whant tae hurt ye." Kenneth replied as he tried to calm Marcus down.  "Baf oof, I don needs yous helps I says." Marcus replies as he stands slapping Kenneth's had away. "Every time ye get this drunk it resorts tae this." Kenneth say.

-THOOOOM....CRASH!- With a powerful punch Kenneth's fist meets Marcus' jaw sending him through the wall to their side. "Dennea worry Iona, I'll 'ave Marcus back tae normal in ah bit." Kenneth says with a big Scot grin as he steps through the hole.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

Kento stood up from the table. "Then, I suppose we should bring them here." Kento sighed. "Hasenko, prepare yourself." Hasenko nods. "Alright then." With that Kento drops to one knee and places his hand on the ground, giving out a light chant he closes his eyes and a wave of spirit pulses through the ground. "Bakudou 58, Kakushitsuijaku." He sensed the locations of all the super powered humans that Toshiro and himself had come in contact with, then the ones they had come in contact with. "We'll leave the joutei out of this for now... as well as the shashu..." He kept searching. "I've found them all Hasenko, Begin the second phase!" Hasenko nods. 

"River of time, vastness of space, the oar that pushes the boat, the flame that brings us higher, trace the untraceable, find the lost sheep. Break through the barriers and bring them back to the Sheppard!" His hands began to glow, under everyone of the super powered humans a small circle began to form and glow. "Forbidden Bakudo. Rifutosamon!" The light engulfs the humans and brings them before kento. "Greetings."


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

The crowd had long since dispersed, the sun loomed above Seireitei; as if mocking the atmosphere.

"This is still the most fucked up and unnecessary situation" Tora sighed, "I'm heading to the bar if anyone wants to join me"

Gachi didn't answer, he was still staring at the Gate in which Akuma had passed through, lost in thought. The captains had long since dispersed.

"Suit yourself," Tora said, "You do look like you need a drink though"

*"I don't drink."*

"You should start."

Gachi sighed, *"I'll catch up with you guys later, I have to go and talk to some acquaintances"*

"You mean friends"

*"I mean acquain-"*

"Just say friends, I don't care." Tora grinned, "Keep it cool Gachi... can't have my dear fukutaicho going bonkers on the eve of a drinking session"

Gachi grinned, *"Get out of here Tora, no more duties for the day."*

"Do you even need to tell me that?" 

Tora grinned and turned around and started walking; passing the sixth division, he had overheard the two shinigami known as Toshiro and Koshima talking; but with nothing but alcohol on his mind, he didn't really pay attention to the conversation and kept walking.

He walked into the bar to find it empty albeit a lingering sombre atmosphere.

He saw Marcus sitting on a stool, slouched over his Honey Mead.

"Oi Gladiator!"

Marcus didn't turn around.

"Looks like I owe you a drink sunshine," Tora grinned and lit his kiseru pipe.

*"Um sir, there's a no smoking sign in he-"*

"Fist yourself honeybun," Tora smirked, "Can't you see I want a drink? I've had the longest fucking day of my life... and I'm in a rare mood where I'm a bit pissed off at the amount of work I had to do today. Get me a drink and fast."

He looked over at Marcus, "Give me his tab, I'll clear it."

"Don't worry, I'm rich... I have to waste my family's money on something." He grinned.

Just then he saw a man send Marcus flying with a punch.

"Not again..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Toshiro looked at all of the humans, and noticed that they seemed to be disoriented, confused, and mostly wondering what the hell just happened, Toshiro chuckled a little bit, he had felt that way when all of this began, so he could relate to it a little bit. Toshiro looked at Kento, who gave him a nod to begin debriefing them on the exact situation, and Toshiro sighed a little bit, he agreed with Kento's decision, a wise choice to leave the Shashu and the Joutei out of this situation for right now, those two groups might only be a hindrance at this point, and they had their own source of intelligence anyway, by now they could have figured it out for themselves.

?Greetings, it's good to see all of you, I see some familiar faces, as well as some new one's I haven't met yet, unfortunately I meeting you all under some very dire circumstances.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I am a Shinigami, normally my job description simply includes me coming here to protect the town, that includes purifying plus spirits, which you know as ghosts, and sending them back to Soul Society, as well as to fight against Hollows, which are negative spirits, and purify them of the sins they commit, then send them to Soul Society as well.?

Toshiro paused for a moment, to let the humans absorb that piece of information, ?I'll explain more in detail to you some day, however a dire situation has occurred in Soul Society, and this event not only affects Soul Society, but it also affects the Human World as well.? Toshiro frowned a little, ?I'm sure you are all aware of what happened at Karakura Plaza on that fateful day nearly a month ago, some force attacked the place which most of you couldn't see.? Toshiro nodded a little, ?That force is a group of Rogue Shinigami, which have abandoned Soul Society, known as the Reapers.?

Toshiro continued onward, ?Recently we found out the Reapers had a plan in mind, a plan to unleash the one who formed their group together, a Shinigami that abandoned Soul Society known as Akushou.? Toshiro sighed again, ?Unfortunately, we were not able to stop the plan from coming to fruition, ultimately someone from inside of Soul Society tricked me into unleashing the seal, and a good friend of mine, known by the name of Seinaru Akuma, ended up being exiled from Soul Society, taking up for my mistake.?

Toshiro looked down at the ground, ?Akushou has been unleashed, and his target is both the Human World and Soul Society.? Toshiro looked up at the Humans, ?None of us here will be able to challenge Akushou, however Akushou is not our only opponent, the Reapers will be targeting us as well, so I'm asking all of you that have been brought here with powers, please continue honing your powers through training to their maximum ability, we're going to need the cooperation of both Soul Society, as well as you guys, if we have any hope of defeating the Reapers.? Toshiro ended his speech there, allowing everyone to soak in the information, Toshiro would stay to answer as many questions as he could, however he really was on a strict time limit.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 28, 2010)

Mira had been sitting eatting lunch when she noticed something. It looked like a small circle started to form at her feet and then it began to glow.

"What the?" Mira said with a quizical look. With that she vanished from the lunch room and was transported to Kento's shop.

*Elsewhere*

Hiroyuki had just finished lunch and was going back to class when he was confronted by one of guys at his school. As usual, the other guy thought Hiroyuki was a girl.  The guy was hitting on Hiroyuki trying to get "her" to go out with him.

'Oh please get me away from here,' Hiroyuki thought as he started to feel uncomfortable. Hiroyuki shut his eyes as he looked away from the guy. Then a small circle formed around Hiroyuki and started to glow. Hiroyuki looked down at the circle and suddenly vanished. When he appeared again he was in an unknown room filled with people he didn't regonize. As he looked around he saw Mira, who was looking at him. Mira got up and quickily walked over to Hiroyuki.

"You're here too Hiroyuki-chan?" Mira said to her friend. Mira noticed the look of confusion and fear on Hiroyuki's face. 

"Don't worry nothing bad will happen to you," Mira said in a reassuring tone to Hiroyuki.

"Okay," Hiroyuki managed to get out as he looked over at the man who had greeted all of them. The two of them then listened to Toshiro speak. Hiroyuki was trying to make sense of of everything that Toshiro was saying. It was all Greek to him. Heck, Hiroyuki was still trying to get over the fact that now he poesessed telekenesis.


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

~Hueco Mundo~

Mortis sniffed the air

_ That's not a hollow's scent or reiatsu_

Mortis let out a leer

_ shinigami..._

Mortis started travelling towards the spiking reiatsu at a trot.

_ Wonder what the shinigami is like_

But in the recesses of his mind, he held in place the thing that the old monkey Hollow had said: _*"Shinigami are not all bad, they're only doing a job just as we are."*_

Mortis grinned, "Let's see who's better at purifying the world"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

"What the hell?" Kyohei commented as a circle of light glowed around him. "No fucking way!" the boy cursed as he realized what was happening after he got done praying. When the light disappeared, Kyohei appeared before Kento.

"Greetings."  Kyohei heard Kento say. "D-Drugdealer!?" Kyohei said with shock and awe. "If your hear..than that means....that shityy prayer worked.." the student looked up at what he imagined as a ray of holy light.

"That bastard really does exist!" Kyohei shouted with his disguise still on. "God, your not such an asshole after...you really delivered me some foo-"  but before he could finish, he noticed just about almost every super powered person he had met, in the same room. He looked with distaste and annoyance.

Finally, he looked above. "You son of a bitch!" Kyohei angrily yelled with his fist in the air. He then heard Toshiro speak, which turned his attention towards him. 

_Porcupinehead?_ Kyohei thought when he heard about the news of Akuma. Toshiro informed them about the dangers and troubles they would face. "Can't say I fuck about what happens to the shitty shinigami, but if it involves me....and some other assholes that I know. I don't really got a choice,"   Kyohei suprisingly accepted it.

It was slow, but Kyohei was actually accepting the people around him as friends. Though that wasn't the only trouble,...Kyohei looked around him. He had no idea which room he was and where the kitchen was. There was a chance he could get lost after not knowing the entire area.

Kyohei....was in deep shit.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

They Were shaking. They were scared, and Michihiro liked it. He held his bat in his hand. The Heads, he had interrupted them while they were Harassing a girl… From karakura high, she hadn’t shown up to school that day. When He had got there, they were ripping her shirt, touching her in places. It pissed Michihiro off even more and he had accidentally destroyed a few walls. He also broke a few bones. “p-please man… we won’t mess with your girls no more, no more.” One of the thugs said, barely getting the words out of his mouth. Michihiro said nothing. His bat did the talking. He slammed it into the Thug’s now bashed head. He wasn’t dead, but he his head hit the ground. 

Michihiro raised his bat to strike all of them, but then his feet started to glow or more Accurately the ground underneath his feet. For a second the anger vanished and was replaced by curiosity. A dumb expression on his face, Michihiro looked up and said, “huh?” Then he was gone. Well not gone, just away from what was left of the Heads. He had popped into a little shop. Michihiro frowned. He had been here before. The Night when his powers activated, the people dyed… He didn’t remember much from that night, besides a smiling man telling him to Sleep. Why had he been brought here again?

He merely stood there, waiting for things to be Explained. Some guy was speaking. Michihiro didn’t say anything. He Simply nodded. He had always been a good listener and soon he found himself Caught up to things. He politely waited for Toshiro to finish his speech and then said, “i thank you for bringing me here. I had Almost done something that I would surely, regret…” Michihiro stated simply. He then looked and asked, “so these are the guys that attacked town?” Toshiro nodded to the Boy. Michihiro looked at everybody. 

“then everybody here will want to fight and if they don’t, then I’ll beat the shit out of you right now.” He told them all simply, pointing out that he did indeed have a metal bat with him. The blood was also still fresh, Gleaming brightly on the metallic surface.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

~Earlier that day, before Toshiro left for the real world~

"Isis!" Isis looked up, halfway towards leaving the division, at the voice. Heron stood in her way.

"What's up?" she smiled a little, "Want to come along for some drinks? I know a few good places."

Alyssa emerged from the barracks behind her, looking drained. The faint aftermath of the seventy-seventh Bakudou remaining on her. Across the division, Zaishi began making his way over. Keith, who was nearby, followed after Heron. Toshiro looked up, hearing the girl's plea. He wasn't going to lose another friend today.

"This needs to stop," Heron approached her. The other's began to arrive. Although not called, Koukan slipped into the group, joining them to stand before Isis. "What you're doing to yourself, it's not right."

"What?" Isis sounded annoyed. "Everyone tells me to stop acting like a weapon, my own stupid sword tells me to become more human. This is a human path. That counts, doesn't it?"

"There's no such thing as a path that leads to being human or inhuman," Toshiro snapped, "It's the decisions you make, and the way you view yourself. You've refused to change. You know that."

"Give me a break," Isis looked massively uncomfortable, surrounded by the people who had become her friends. "This is the best way you know, it works. Losing all that fire that makes me destroy myself."

"You're losing all the fire that makes you you," Alyssa did her best to stand strong, after the use of the high level Kidou. "You're becoming a hollow shell."

"This attitude is dangerous, Neith," Zaishi seemed cooler, someone's destruction of themself displeasing in his eyes. "Not just for you, but for those around you. Not only are you destroying yourself and your friendships, you're becoming a danger. What would happen if you used Kingdom of Nightmares in this state? You lack the mental strength to control it. You'd hurt someone."

"Bah," Isis growled, raising her Zanpakutō to the group, "it's not a concern, the bastard refuses to activate now anyway. Watch. _Embrace them,_"

"ISIS!" Alyssa cried out in shock at the action, the others momentarily stunned at her rasheness.

"*Kingdom of Nightmares.*"

A black field rapidly expanded, and swallowed the group along with Isis.

"Neith!" Zaishi exclaimed, "What are you doing?"

"That's...odd," Isis looked about in confusion. "Why did you manifest. Have I finally become human enough for you? About time." The darkness bulged.

*I HAVE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS*

The words surrounded the group, slamming into Isis most of all. Kingdom of Nightmares' voice roared out.

*I GAVE YOU THE CHANCE TO OVERCOME THIS OBSTACLE

I GAVE YOU THE CHANCE TO PROVE YOU COULD FOLLOW THE PATH YOU CHOOSE

AND *THIS* IS HOW YOU REPAY ME?*

"What are you talking about?" Isis yelled at the darkness, "What do you WANT from me?"

*ENOUGH

THESE FEARS YOU ARE LETTING CONTROL YOU NEED TO BE PURGED. ONE BY ONE, YOU WILL FACE THAT YOU NEVER WISHED TO SEE*

A shape appeared in the darkness, above the heads of everyone. It was like looking at a scene, Isis standing on a grassy field. Isis stared at it, confused.

*What is it you fear, girl* the illusion began to waver *Losing friends?* An image of the others in the field, cut to pieces and slain, formed. *Falling prey to human emotions, opening to another?* Another image formed, causing Isis's face to burn bright red. Why would he display her in such a fashion, to others. She had never desired that. *Falling to the blade of another in battle?* Isis's rent body, pouring blood from countless wounds, fell to the ground. She flinched, seeing it.

*All this time, it was death, wasn't it.*

"Shut up," she growled at the spirit, as his illusions turned back to blackness.

*Your one death, left you so powerless, so afraid. To survive immediately after it, you hardened yourself, became a weapon, let no one come close. So that you would not be hurt if they were lost, and they if you were.

But you never believed you would die. You threw yourself into battle with all your power, took every injury and recovered, as if trying to spite death, to spook it away with defiance. Pathetic. You don't want to face your own mortality, and so hide behind the life of a risk taking beast.*

"THAT'S NOT HOW IT IS"

*Oh but it is. I see it now, am ashamed I never saw it before. You repressed what happened, at the end of your last life, out of fear. And that fear has remained with you ever since. It is your core weakness, and an embarrassment that you had hid it so well, behind so many walls. Well no more.*

The scene began to change.

"No," Isis whispered, eyes widening, "NO! DON'T DO IT! KINGDOM! PLEASE!"

*This is how it began.*

~~~

_~Twelve Years Ago~

"So hey," Isis looked up at the tower at the centre of town, stretching a little as life flowed through her body. "We totally have our matches tonight."

"Mhm," the boy of fifteen, same age as her, agreed. 

"I hope you know I'm breaking up with you if you lose, Tyler," Isis poked him in the side, smiling. The teen chuckled.

"I could say the same for you," he began, "But then if I were to break up with you the police would never be able to identify my corpse."

Isis laughed. "I was always more of a Sekhmet, don't you think?"

"Most exotic name your parents could come up with," Tyler laughed back. "Meanwhile I'm just common ol' Ty."

"Bah," Isis punched him in the shoulder, "You and me are the strongest pair of fifteen year olds out there. Who cares what our names are. The world'll respect em no matter what."

"Going to the top," Tyler raised an arm.

"And no one's gonna stop us," Isis raised hers as well, the two tapping them together.

Today was the day of a great martial arts tournament, one which Tyler and Isis had both qualified for with flying colours. Tyler's parents had brought the two to the city, and they were out enjoying themselves before their battle that night went under-way.

Unfortunately, as they approached the tower where they stayed, life was not to go in accordance with their dreams. A massive explosion rocketed out overhead, a terrorist attack on the great city. Many people would die in it. Tyler would lose his parents.

Isis would lose her life.

The falling stone slammed down around them, pieces of building crushing people underneath it. Isis and Tyler had both been knocked out completely. However they were not highly trained fighters for nothing. Both began to stir quickly. Isis pushed herself up as Tyler rolled over. Fate gave them no relief.

A piece of reinforced concrete was falling, twisted iron bars jutting out from where the stone had been formed around them. It was falling, and Isis was below. There was no warning, no burst of instinct, no saving grace. The speed, the weight, it was not overcome. Both bars sticking out pierced right through her body. She was dead standing, as the weight brought her down, bars about to pierce through Tyler, trapped on the ground, next.

Even in death, however, Isis was strong. She would not allow this.

It was called a miracle for the rest of his life. Tyler had nightmares of that day every night since then. His arms and legs trapped under rock, he couldn't move or get away. The jagged piece of metal was right up against his chest, if Isis collapsed even a little, it would go right through him, he would be dead.

And so, she did not collapse. None knew when she died. None knew how her body remained standing, bearing all that weight. But all knew this. For six hours, Isis Neith's body held out against crushing rock, punctured through the chest by metal, she refused to bow. She refused to let Tyler die. When he was excavated, and only then, did her body break, and the stone collapse. In the last moment before she disappeared, Tyler almost swore he saw her smile, knowing he was safe. Then she was gone.

A life lost._

~~~

"Isis," Alyssa whispered, staring at her. They'd all seen it. Kingdom of Nightmares had made Isis relive that which had scarred her most, something she'd repressed to the point her memories of that day vanished. She stood there, tightlipped, as the darkness around the group faded.

She turned and vanished towards the barracks with a Shunpo.

"ISIS!" Alyssa raced after her, but the door slammed back open. Isis had only needed to retrieve one thing from her room. She had it now, tucked inside her robes. Her Reiatsu burned at an incredible concentration, her maximum power filling her body. She took a step towards the division exit.

"Isis!" Toshiro raced at her, trying to stop her. She began to push past, fighting her way to get away. Heron, Alyssa and Keith went to restrain her too, holding her down to prevent her doing whatever she might in this state. Isis growled, roared, and her Reiatsu buffeted them. In the opening it left, she disappeared with Shunpo once more.

"No way," Heron barely sensed her Reiatsu, at the outer limits of his perception, "she's that fast?"

Isis was racing towards something only she knew. She had to get away. From this, from the memories, from everything. She needed out. The world gate was crackling, patrols preparing to disperse. Without stopping, without requesting, without any care, she dove through it, charging down the tunnels between worlds.

When she exploded into the real world, she slammed into a wall, cracking it hard. Dully bouncing off of surfaces she found, her reiatsu began to disperse, already drained massively, as she ended up in a small alley, hidden from all.

Ragged breaths escaped her, her eyes shut tight but incapable of preventing the images. She saw it all. Over and over. Her mouth opened, and she began to scream.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

Four hollows clung to what little they could find as they were sucked into the darkness that was Blanco. They flew into the void, and soon Blanco?s body fell in line together. The giant hollow burped, twisted his head in the source of this spiritual pressure. ?this one is different then the others Blanco has ate?? Blanco stood there for about five minutes before he came to a sudden realization. It was a new type of cookie. 

?CHO-CO-LAAATE CHIP~? He roared, some type of bizarre battle cry. The giant Hollow started to move, heading like a Lion to its prey, focused on what was ahead. Hollows Blocked his path, but he simply stomped over them.  

Nothing could stop It now, for the gillian was set in motion. He was on the road to glory. 

No, that was too simple. No, he was on the rood of Chocolate.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

In school

Ryuusen was just about to reply to what Kyohei said, when suddenly a bright light seemed to surround him, he looked around for a couple of seconds, and then poof everything vanished in the blink of an eye.

------------------------------

 Somewhere Else

Ryuusen opened his eyes for a minute, and realized he had been transported to completely different place than where he had been located before. Ryuusen didn't like this sign already, that someone had the ability to do so without him sensing it was an incredible thing, as Ryuusen looked around, he spotted two guys, one of them wore a black uniform of some sort, and the taller guy beside him greeted them there.

Then the taller guy nodded to the guy in the black uniform, and the guy in the black uniform began to talk, introducing himself as Kuchiki Toshiro, a being known as a Shinigami. Toshiro went on to explain exactly what he did as a job, which was purifying hollow as well as sending ghosts to a place known as Soul Society, and Ryuusen narrowed his eyes a little bit, he didn't like where this was going a single bit.

Toshiro went onto to explain that some dire circumstances had occurred in Soul Society, and then he mentioned the attack on Karakura Plaza that happened a month ago. Ryuusen remembered that event quite well, that was the day his mother died after all, and the day he felt completely hopeless, left in nothing except a pit of his own sorrow for about a week before he finally snapped out of his stupor. Toshiro explained that the group who attacked Karakura Plaza were a group known as the Reapers, a bunch of Rogue Shinigami who betrayed Soul Society.

Toshiro explained that the Reapers had an ulterior motive, which was basically to unleash the one who formed their group together, a man known as Akushou, who was also a Rogue Shinigami, and apparently a very powerful one at that. Toshiro mentioned that he had been tricked into breaking the seal, and a good friend of his by the name of Seinaru Akuma had ultimately been banished from Soul Society for taking the blame for his mess. Toshiro told them that Akushou planned on targeting the Human World and Soul Society, and that while none of them there could defeat Akushou himself, they would have to contend with his organization know as the Reapers as well. Toshiro implored them to master their own powers as much as they could, and that cooperation would be needed in order to help defeat the Reapers.

?So this situation just went from bad, to horrible in only a matter of a month.? Ryuusen frowned a tiny bit, ?Life sure has a sardonic sense of fate it would seem.? Ryuusen looked back up at the Shinigam who had spoken to them, and rose to speak, ?If you need my help in defeating this group of rogue Shinigami, then so be it, I will hone my abilities until they decide to show themselves, besides I owe them something people like to call payback anyway.?

-----------------------------

Karakura Elementary School

Shino had dropped Hogo off at school before going along to work, and Hogo walked in with an exasperated mood. Even though school had become active, you could tell the number of students that used to come to school had dwindled, and this situation had nothing to do with a viral outbreak, simply put those who didn't come were the ones who had been killed at Karakura Plaza.

As Hogo sat down for lunch, he had started to take his first bites to eat, when he suddenly noticed a light seemed to shine around him, ?Wh..what the?? Hogo blinked a few times, before everything around him disappeared completely.

----------------------------

Kento's Shop

Hogo opened his eyes after the light died out, and immediately noticed that he was in Kento's shop. As he looked around for a few moments, he then spotted both Kento and Toshiro, although Toshiro could have looked in better condition, he seemed to be extremely agitated by this whole situation. Kento greeted them into the shop, and then after that he nodded to Toshiro. Toshiro began speaking to them, telling him his name, what he was, and how exactly his job worked. Toshiro then went onto to mention that some dire circumstances occurred in Soul Society, and that the Reapers were involved with these circumstances.

Toshiro mentioned a man by the name of Akushou, he was the man who formed the group known as the Reapers together, and the Reapers had a plan which would allow them to unleash him. Hogo listened as Toshiro went on, explaining that he had been tricked into unsealing Akushou, and that Akuma took the blame for him, ultimately being banished from Soul Society, and needless to say Hogo's eyes went wide. Toshiro told them that the Human World and Soul Society were being targeted by Akushou, and that he wanted all of them to continue training their abilities, and that cooperation would be needed between the Human World and Soul Society if they planned on defeating the Reapers

Hogo looked down at the ground, remembering his own nightmares, ?So they ended up becoming true after all.? Hogo sighed a little bit, he would do whatever it took to stop Akushou and the Reapers from completing their plan of destroying Soul Society and the Human World, he wouldn't let them take anything else from him, not this time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

"So that was it," Ryan noticed the pressure on his head. It seemed he was sensitive to a massive upheaval in order. "Akuma," he thought for a while, "I knew he was a good person, I could sense it behind the wall."

Ryan stood, looking at the group of gathered humans. There was a new guest here.

"You know I'm here for you, Toshiro," Ryan put a hand on his friend's shoulder, "You've got the human world backing you up, don't forget that."

The new guy spoke up, offering his help in turn. Ryan smiled at him.

"My name's Ryan Ryuzeki," he held out a hand, "Good to meet you."

"So," he looked over the crowd, "question for you guys who were with me when they came for us, and you too, Kento. Do we drag the Joutei into this and use them as a weapon against the Reapers? They're wild, but strong. If we can aim them in the right direction, that's an advantage."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 28, 2010)

Hiroyuki sat still as he finally came to terms with what Toshiro and what everyone else said. From what Hiroyuki could tell, he had to hone his new ability and had to help in the fight. Hiroyuki sighed, he didn't like the idea of being dragged into fight.

Mira had been listening intently to what everyone was saying, taking it all in. She knew that it was only a matter of time til she would be asked to fight. She looked over at Hiroyuki, Hiroyuki seemed to be distraught by all of this.

"Are you alright Hiroyuki?" Mira asked her friend. Hiroyuki looked at Mira with a very nervous smile.

"I think so. It's just that this is all still very new to me," Hiroyuki said trying not to let his anxiety show.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji*

He narrowed his eyes as Ryan held out his hand to Ryuusen. "Psst, be careful Bowhead. This is Spermhead I was talking about. He's a real jackass," Kyohei whispered to Ryuusen with a warning. Kyohei then shrugged when he listened.

_Always the smartass,_ Kyohei thought when he heard Ryan speak out. It would always seem like Ryan had a plan, though it annoyed Kyohei. Rather jealous of the thought that he himself couldn't come up with anything.

Kyohei's eyebrow slightly twitched when he heard the boy named Michihiro threatened everyone to fight. "Tch, I'm gettin' tired of all these new guys talking big shit!" Kyohei angrily said as he grabbed Michihiro's bat. "Hey jackass, what if I don't want to fight them!? What are you gonna do about that!?" Kyohei removed his hat and sunglasses, but still had on the thick fake mustache.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryuusen looked at Kyohei, then at Ryan, then back at Kyohei, and then shrugged a little bit, ?Ryan Ryuzeki eh? So that's the one you call spermhead.? Ryuusen smirked a slight bit, ?You have a rude nickname for everyone, that's interesting.?

Ryuusen watched as Kyohei grabbed a hold of Michihiro's bat, however he immediately put a hand on Kyohei's shoulder, pulling him backwards, ?This isn't the time to be doing something like that, Kyohei, we have much bigger issues to worry about, whether or not you want to fight is irrelevant to the fact that you don't have a say in the matter of when they target you.? Ryuusen stated in a firm voice, similar to that of a commanding officer.

 Ryuusen looked at Ryan, and walked up to Ryan and Toshiro, extending a hand out for both of them, ?Glad to meet you both, my name is Konami Ryuusen, and I'll support you both through this battle.?

Toshiro took a hold of Ryuusen's hand, and shook it, ?Thank you, this means more to me than you can imagine.?  

Toshiro then turned his attention to Ryan, ?As for getting the Joutei involved, me and Kento agree that it's not worth really trying to get them involved, think about it, the Joutei knew about the Reapers planning to attack, so by now they should have already figured out that Akushou has been released, they're likely making their own plans for this situation.?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, ?Then there's the issue of what the Shashu has in mind, I still don't know much about them.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan managed to ignore Kyohei's nickname for him. He was getting good at ignoring Kyohei in general, actualy.

"You can go cry in a corner, if you'd prefer," Ryan turned a cool eye on Kyohei. "That's about as useful as I expected you to be as it was."

Ryan turned his attention away from Kyohei while the boy steamed. "You have to show him who's boss or he thinks too highly of himself," he shrugged at Ryuusen. He realised then, that he had a similar Reiatsu to Ryuu. And Kyohei had called him 'Bowhead'. So this one had similar power, huh?

"Fair enough," he replied to Toshiro, "They'd probably be more trouble than worth it anyway. But at the same time, we still have a long way to go before we'll start swinging the big battles in our direction. What sort of fights are you expecting to break out? And how soon?"

He decided not to mention the Shashu yet. He hadn't heard back from Morgana, had she even been brought here, he couldn't see her. Seemed everyone would end up in battle though, sooner or later.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan managed to ignore Kyohei's nickname for him. He was getting good at ignoring Kyohei in general, actualy.
> 
> "You can go cry in a corner, if you'd prefer," Ryan turned a cool eye on Kyohei. "That's about as useful as I expected you to be as it was."
> 
> ...



Toshiro sighed a little bit, “Fights with Shinigami, that's pretty much what the Reapers organization is all about.” Toshiro looked at Ryan, “I'm not sure about the specifics of this, however I remember hearing a story a long time ago, from some people back in Rukongai, about a mysterious event that occurred, the Human World appeared in the skies of Soul Society.”

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, “I don't know if Akushou was responsible for such an event, however if that is indeed the case, he might be planning to make such an occurrence happen again once he recovers his full strength.” Toshiro sighed once more, “I know you're going to ask why not strike while he's weakened, but that would be difficult for us to accomplish even _if _we enlisted the help of the Joutei and the Shashu, in addition to what Soul Society could send out, we really don't know how many people are guarding him.”

Ryuusen watched as the two of them discussed the subject, and the piped up with his own idea, “It might not be of much help, however I think it may a good idea for us to make our own rendezvous point, where we can chat with each other about this, we can't keep interrupting... what was his name again?”

“Kento is his name.” Toshiro replied calmly.

“Right, we can't keep interrupting Kento, we need to set up our own little base camp, so to speak, where we can meet up without stirring up a whole lot of Hollow ruckus.” Ryuusen replied after hearing Toshiro speak his name.

“That's a good idea, except how exactly would you going about doing that? No one here has the power to erect a barrier of such magnitude.” Toshiro sighed, “No one except Kento that is, he might know of such a location, the question is whether or not he'd let you use it.”


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

~Soul Society~

Tora saw Marcus take the sucker punch. His movements were sluggish and his eyes slightly bloodshot.

Tora smirked, "looks like he's started drinking and finished without me." Tora slammed his card on the bartop, "here, use this to pay off his drinks. Tell him it's on me."

*"Sir your drink?"*

"You take it, sunshine," Tora winked, "I don't suddenly feel like drinking anymore."

Tora walked out of the bar and walked back to the 6th division barracks to where he overheard Toshiro and Koshima talking. 
Upon arriving at the place; they were nowhere to be seen.

He saw Koshima walk into Soul Society through the Seireitei gates.

Tora grinned, his interest piqued.

"Oi Ginger" Tora gestured at Koshima's neck length red hair.

"Where's your pal?" Tora grinned sheepishly, "I'm supposed to be collating information for the 3rd division."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> He saw Koshima walk into Soul Society through the Seireitei gates.
> 
> Tora grinned, his interest piqued.
> 
> ...



?Ooh, I seem to have had a visitor without realizing it.? Koshima smirked a little bit, ?You're asking about Toshiro-san, eh?? Koshima smiled, ?I'll tell you a short story then.?

Koshima leaned back on foot one, looking up at the cloudy sky around Soul Society, ?When Toshiro-san went to the human world, he found a couple of humans who had become spiritually aware, they were not only able to see Hollow, they were even able to fight them.? Koshima chuckled, ?As you know that's not suppose to be possible, but their high school had been attacked with a high power Reishi explosion, activating their own power, and Toshiro-san trained this group of humans.?

Koshima grinned, ?Eventually an attack of even greater magnitude, with a greater explosion of Reishi happened in Karakura Plaza, this sparked the investigation into all Shinigami, Toshiro-san believed a greater number of humans activated their spiritual powers as a result of that attack by the Reapers.? Koshima nodded a little, ?He's gone to alert these humans of the events that have happened in Soul Society, with the hope that they will help us in the conflict we believe will arise soon.?

Koshima smiled, ?So you see, that's pretty much where Toshiro-san went, he should be back eventually.? Koshima pondered for a moment, ?Actually, I was wondering if you'd like to tag along with me for a little bit, I was just on my way to deliver a message to my Captain regarding this.?


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

Tora's pipe was dangling precariously from his mouth, "wha-"

Koshima smiled and eyed him again with a quizzical look in his eye, "Actually, I was wondering  if you'd like to tag along with me for a little bit, I was just on my  way to deliver a message to my Captain regarding this."

Tora, out of habit, smiled and dusted off his dirty black fedora; lit his kiseru pipe and looked at Koshima enigmatically.

_This guy's quite laid-back, I could like him._

Tora tipped off his hat and did a mock two-finger salute, "Kyoraku Torao at your service, just call me Tora"

Koshima kept smiling enigmatically.

Tora looked up at the sky, still thinking on what he should do, "You don't mind if I smoke do you?"

Koshima shook his head.

"Thanks."

As the bluish-grey plumes of smoke escaped his lips and danced away into the air, Tora- without looking at Koshima answered, "Sure, why not? I'm not doing anything right now." He grinned, "I'm still a little surprised at the influx of shit you just told me though... that's a bit of information to take. Maybe I should have carried a notepad." Koshima laughed.

"By the way, I didn't get your name-"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

Koshima grinned a little bit, ?My name is Hikari Koshima, I'm a member of the 5th division.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head, ?You can just call me Koshima if you wish though, Tora-san.? Koshima took off in a rather languid pace towards the 5th division barracks, he needed to deliver his message as swiftly as possible, so it could get to the Captain Commander.

?I don't know what's going to become of this.? Koshima chuckled a little bit, ?Although I'm sure if the message gets delivered to the Captain Commander, he's going to ask Toshiro-san a lot of shit when he returns.?

Koshima looked at Tora, ?Do you like Sake by any chance?? When Tora nodded, Koshima grinned a little bit, ?That's great, so do I, now I know another person I can come to when I want to drink.?

Koshima continued walking, passing by the entrance to multiple barracks, receiving a couple of ?hellos? and ?how are you doings? from people who happened to be either entering or leaving their barracks, Koshima knew quite a few people after being in the 5th division, and delivering messages for so long, Koshima had encountered more people that he could name off the top of his head, and his laid back personality made him well received among the general population of Soul Society. Eventually Koshima came to a stop in front of the 5th division barracks.

?Here we are, the 5th division barracks, as you can see the barracks are quite huge.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head, ?I'm still not entirely sure why, I haven't been here for that long.? Koshima took a step forward, ?Shall we go then? Shita-taichou is usually always interested in meeting other people.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGBtn4GA3I0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Akushou walked through the barrier world created by the reapers. A special forbidden kido used to create a separate dimension. "Ho, How interesting." Akushou remarks, the end of the path arrives and before him stood a chain of islands floating within a black sea. "Only Byokan would think of something as extravagant as this." Toami bowed to Akushou. "This way Lord." She holds her arm out towards the largest island. "I assumed as much." He vanished from sight and reappeared in front of a large castle. "LORD AKUSHOU! PLEASE DON'T BE SO HASTY!" the other reapers arrive short of breath. "A...amazing, he can travel so far in one shunpo..." Toami huffs.. "Even though he's weakened!" 

"Catch your breath, I'll be inside." Once more he vanishes and appears in a throne room. "Fufufufufu.... It seems my plan has worked!" Byokan shouts, he sits in his throne, however his feet are unable to touch the ground. "Hoo, If it isn't Ishima." Akushou smirked under his mask. "How many years has it been." Ishima chuckles. "Many." Akushou responds and begins to step forward. "But Ishima-san." He remarks. "Ah! Yes Akushou!" Ishima smiles. "You seem to be in my chair." With that, Akushou places his hand on Ishima's head and throws him across the room. 

"NNgh!!!" Ishima coughs. "Hey! Who do you think you are laying a hand on Ishima-sama!" Reapers begin to pour into the room. "WAIT!" Ishima huffs. "Such power... How much did you absorb all those years ago?" Ishima asks. "I'm merely a shell of my former strength. No where near where i was all those years ago Ishima. And it is that reason that i need to regain my power." Ishima nods. "Yes... we will bring food right-" "No. That will take far too long." Akushou crosses one leg over the other and leans back into the chair. "I've heard rumors, the human world has some threatening people now. I would like to see their power for myself." 

"War was always the best way to regain my strength after all."


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

“Here we are, the 5th division barracks, as you can see the barracks are quite huge.” Koshima rubbed the back of his head, “I'm still not entirely sure why, I haven't been here for that long.” Koshima took a step forward, “Shall we go then? Shita-taichou is usually always interested in meeting other people.”

Tora walked alongside Koshima. As his pace began to grow, he had to almost trot to keep in distance with him.

Tora looked up at the 5th division barracks; he had indeed known that divisional barracks were big... yet the sight of how huge a barrack was never seemed to stop amazing Tora. The sheer building seemed to eclipse his line-of-sight. Tora let out a low whistle.

Tora had heard of the 5th division captain, Jukuren Shita. The strict law-abiding captain with a sense of duty rivaling the captain commander.

"This guy... Shita taicho; what's he like in person? I've only heard things about him from Gachi fukutaicho."

The things his captain had said to him lingered in his mind uncomfortably-




> *"Your zanpakutou,"* Sekigan Aikan started, smiling enigmatically at Tora who was busy yawning and scratching his chest, *"Reminds me of Shita-san's... interesting"*



Tora scratched his chin nervously, he didn't like  talking about his zanpakutou and hated it when other people brought it up.

He stared down at the two swords bouncing sporadically as he walked, his heart skipped a few beats as he thought he saw the nodachi glow in the sunlight.

He walked through the door and emptied his mind of the two joker avatars that seemed to always invade his mind at will and torment him.

"Looks like we're in."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society- 

"SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES TO THE HUMAN WORLD AT ONCE! AKUSHOU HAS BEEN SPOTTED IN THE HUMAN WORLD SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES!" the captain commander tightened his grip. "Damn it..." He had asked central 46 what he should do and was refused the order to allow the captains to enter the human world. "We must stabilize it first in order for the captains to battle there! We can not allow added destruction as it is now!" The commander grit his teeth. "You bastard.... Attacking when we are unable to defend..." He had to settle for sending his seated officers into battle, along with a few of the unseated members. (aka all PC shini) "I can only hope they make it in time." He clenched his fists. "Damn Central 46...."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_"*SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES TO THE HUMAN WORLD AT ONCE! AKUSHOU HAS BEEN SPOTTED IN THE HUMAN WORLD SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES!*"_[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Damn, you've gotta be kidding me, at a time like this?” Koshima narrowed his eyes, “Come on Tora-san, we've got work to do, follow me I know the fastest way to the Senkaimon at least.” Koshima took off out of the barracks, heading straight for the entrance, the distance hadn't been extremely far since they began walking, so Koshima reached the entrance in no time.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Koshima then took off towards the gate, making sure Tora was able to keep up with the speed he was using currently, he didn't want to outrun Tora, but sure enough Tora had been keeping up with him just fine. Koshima narrowed his eyes a little bit, thinking about Taomi.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I swear, if you're there, you will be my first target.” Koshima spoke with an icy cold voice, and shot straight out of the gate entrance as they reached it, heading straight for the Senkaimon.[/FONT]


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2010)

_Shoot, I was going to meet Shita-san as well_, thought Tora glumly.

"When will this day end?" he politely inquired Koshima, but Koshima had an icy cold look about him and Tora knew he meant business.

*Looks like playtime is coming up
yeah, Im looking forward to this
Get ready Tora
yeah get ready
you're going to be in
for a bumpy ride*

"shut the fuck up guys" whispered through gritted teeth.

The thought of unleashing his shikai and have his zanpakutou invade his mind to fight beside them... seemed to unsettle Tora's nerves.

Tora looked at the upcoming senkaimon gate. Koshima was indeed running fast... but compared to his matron chasing him around the house back in Seireitei; Tora felt that he could keep up. His kiseru pipe fuming vigorously as they sped past other shinigami who were starting to mobilize.

"You were there when all that shit went down weren't you?" Tora asked Koshima as they neared the Senkaimon Gate.

"What exactly have we gotten ourselves into?" Tora muttered as he sped past more shinigami with one arm on top of his head, keeping his black hat on his head so it wouldn't fly off.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Iona was too fixated on what her uncles were doing to hear Tora when he first came in. Another crash echos from the storage room as the sounds of a brawl start to echo through the bar. People came to a pause with a long string of incoherent, probably alcohol fueled, words followed by another large crashing sound. "At this rate I'm going to have to rebuild this bar." Iona growls as pictures start to fall off the wall. It is about this time that Tora finally gets her attention, "here, use this to pay off his drinks. Tell him it's on me." is what Tora says. Iona blinks a moment. It wasn't until he was already out the door that she realized what he was doing. Reaching down she grabs the card, "Sir! Uncle doesn't let Marcus pay!!!" But it was too late Tora was out the door. 

In the back Marcus and Kenneth was in the middle of a brawl. Those once bloodshot eyes that were framed by black rings were now clearer and full of fire.  "You bloody bastard that fucking hurt!" Marcus growls as he bust a chair across Kenneth's teeth. Stumbling back a bit Kenneth wipes the blood from his mouth. "Is thit all ye got ye pantywaist, thit barely tickled." Kenneth snapped back with a grin as he tore into the wooden floor itself, "Mah turn." he shouts as he pulls a rather large section of the floor up. -CrAsH!!!- the section of floor is busted over Marcus' head. He slumped to the ground. Warm steams of blood courses down his face as he looks up to his long time friend.  "Ow." he says plainly as he sways back and forth. "Is thit all ye 'ave? Get ah floor smashed oaver yer head and thits it?" he mocks as that fire returns to Marcus' eyes. "Thit's better, thit is th' look I like tae see." Kenneth says shortly before he is speared to the ground. 

Sweat poured down Iona's face. That last crash, floor to head, worried her. Their fights were rowdy, but they had never gotten this out of hand before. She bit her thumb nails as the sounds of fighting came slowly to a stop. Then there was silence. Awful, awful silence. She stood there too scared too move for fear of what she might find. But as she started to move both Marcus and Kenneth appeared in the door, leaning on one another, way leading from the storage area. "Well Iona, I fixed him. I dennea think he'll be like thit again in ah while." he says as he smiles, a couple teeth is visibly missing. "Uncle, your missing some teeth." Iona gasps. Kenneth pauses and feels around his mouth with his tongue. "Aye, seems thit Marcus hits ah wee bit harder then he did ah couple years back." He grins again.

"Oh, and ye gonna need ah new floor fer th' storage area." Kenneth says as he rubbed the back of his head. "WHAT!" Iona yells as fire flares in her eyes. Sweat forms on Kenneth's brow as she starts to stomp forward. "Oh I dennea think this is gonna end well." Kenneth says in a worried tone. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno sat in the sand as that damned lion walked back and forth. He had been healed by that bastard again. He almost had him. Almost. Reno almost tasted his soul. He was that close, then BAM! it was over. He as hit by some attack and was left close to death again. "I am almost done with some preparations. I leave you two to hunt and gain more strenght." The lion says as he whipped his cape about. "Now I will take my leave. I have much more preparations to make." he adds as he vanishes again in a blur of red and gold. Reno's eyes cut to Lucina. She too seemed disgusted. Light Bulb..."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 28, 2010)

*2nd Division*

Sword in hand, a warrior sheathes his sword and clutches hand to breast. In sword etched he his fading memories. In body and soul, his tempered skill. By sword attested, by soul revealed. They can be considered the true evil of this world, but none the less they fight for the very same people who curse their names and not know of their existence. At any moment they could be called out to battle...like now.

All the divisions began to scramble as they issue was order to be sent to the human world. Sheating both his blades and tieing them securely Kioshi turned to his long time friend Fumiko. She clutched her hand to her chest as she took in and let out a deep breath. It was obvious they would have to fight and deep down she hated it, but she was a shinigami and when the call is made she answers.

Staring back at Kioshi she gave a simply nod which he returned as they both set out toward the world gate. "Akushou, that's the guy that Akuma supposedly broke out of his seal right? Since he's in the human world I doubt he's alone." Kioshi spoke as they began shunpoing their way toward the gate once they were completely out of second division. "Pretty much sums it up, but I wish I got to ask Toshiro about his homoness for Akuma!" Fumiko whined.

They were going straight into battle and all she cared about was asking a question she would get an obvious no to. "Well either way it's the same plan as usual. You've got my back and I've got yours right?" He asked turning his gaze on her. He was met with gleaming smile and a thumbs up as they both continued their way to travel through the gate and into the human world.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

*Soul Society… *

Naomichi had been heading back to his House in the Seventh Barracks, for a good drink of Sake. He had just arrived there when he heard another announcement. He stood there; frowning after the news was finished. “damn, damn… things never do change around here?” He saw Shinigami scattering around the place, grabbing swords. They had just got back from the banishment of their Fellow man, they probably weren’t expecting for war to be the next thing they would be facing. *The call for war comes once again… I feel Great Power! *Naomichi frowned and then looked down at his sword. “oh now you’re talkative…” He muttered. *The Peak of Power is rising in both Worlds!* Naomichi frowned. “geez, buddy I don’t even know your name.” 

*It is a name of power!* Naomichi shook his head and said, “stop talking, bro.” He then mentally cut off the noise clattering in his head. Naomichi turned to the gates and took off in a sprint. For a Big, husky fellow, he sure could run. That’s what Naomichi thought they were thinking. He charged with his sword and said, “hopefully I get to listen to some of that good old earth music…” He then jumped through the gate, his sword already out…


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Kento had been knocked through his shop and into three other buildings. The punch hurt, it hurt greatly. That bastard still had power in him after all those years he'd been sealed. "Damn it." He rubbed his chin and began to walk back to his shop. Though, when he arrived, he noticed one of the reapers had just destroyed part of his home. His business, his life at this point in time. He had been embarrassed and his home attacked not once, but twice. His fists tightened to the point that blood dripped from his fingers. His teeth grit together tightly. The final straw, of all the events, the final straw. Tahara and Rara were in that shop, If they had been injured, hurt in any way. 

"GGGRRRRAAAAAH!!!!!!!" Kento explodes with spiritual energy, a dark green blast that covers the entire area like a shock wave. the pressure begins to build and cuts off the breathing of those not strong enough to withstand it. Akushou merely looks down at Kento and smirks. "About time you became serious." He stands above everyone, revealing his location. "Come at me Kento!" He laughs. "REND! Multi-knife wind cutter!" A blast of wind cut through the ground and sliced the sky scraper in half.

"I will never forgive this Akushou." Kento growled. "Then come at me." Akushou drew his blade and the two vanished.


----------



## tgre (Jul 29, 2010)

Tora, right behind the speeding Koshima ran in after him through the Senkaimon Gate. The two shinigami that had just topped out of the way, looked on in awe at the two unseated officers blitzing at fiercesome speeds into the Gate.
Tora tipped off his hat and smiled politely, "Sorry about Koshima-kun fellas, he's got a friend to protect... you know how it works"

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]God damn it Toshiro-san!” Koshima yelled as he entered the Senkaimon, “I swear you better not die before I get there!”[/FONT]

Smiling gently, Tora pulled up alongside Koshima as they sped through the warp of the Senkaimon, "I'm not going to tell you that he'll be alright or such. I don't know your friend Toshiro and I sure as hell don't know you that well since I just met you." Tora grinned, "But we're going into some heavy shit with no alcohol or tobacco in our system. So let's not lose our heads. We'll leave that to our liver and lungs." Tora was amazed at how... calm he sounded.

"Ah geez, listen to me" Tora gently slapped his cheeks, "Giving out pep talks before a fight."

Koshima hid a smile.

"Atleast your spirits are picking up." Tora sighed, "Hopefully all the guys out there will already be defeated by your human friends and Toshiro-san and when we get there... everyone will be busy chilling out in a bar somewhere. Goddamn I could use a drink right about now."

Tora thought about Marcus, taking a sucker punch in the bar from the beastly looking man. He wondered if he was going to make it down to the human realm.

_That bastard owes me a drink._

The Senkaimon warp was just about finishing.

"Whatever happens when we get out-" Tora began but didn't know what to say.

He smiled at the speeding Koshima, "don't die. You promised me a sake session."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro vs Jikan[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro landed a couple of feet away from Jikan, he had just barely managed to avoid having any of his skin cut, however if that sword had landed a single blow on him, the situation would have grown out of hand quickly. Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little bit, Jikan didn't seem to be worried in the slightest, although she didn't need to be really, Jikan had the clear advantage in this fight.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro was about to move to make a counter attack, with both he and Jikan's eyes widened a little bit, suddenly the air became difficult to breathe in, and that's when Toshiro heard it.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_*Rend, Multi-Knife Wind Cutter!*”_[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro and Jikan looked back to see the blade which Kento held in Shikai, as well as the falling skyscraper, and Toshiro's eyes widened considerably as he beheld the blade that Kento carried, as well as the amount of damage it had just caused, the fucking sword cut a damn skyscraper in half. A chainsaw buster sword, that was the best Toshiro could describe it. As Kento and Akushou vanished, Toshiro felt his ability to breathe return back to normal.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ahh damn it, why the fuck does everyone have a more awesome Zanpaktou than I do?!” Toshiro shouted, "It can even cut through skyscrapers, why the fuck can't I do that?!"[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hey, I'm not _that _bad Toshiro-kun.” Kamikaze no Narasu stated in the back of his mind, “However this isn't the kind of situation to be complaining about such a silly subject.”[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro sighed, the Zanpaktou spirit had been right, now was the time to focus on the situation at hand. Toshiro charged forward, and swung in at Jikan, however she merely swung her Zanpaktou at his, however Toshiro reversed the swing by switching hands, surprising Jikan and causing her to jump backwards.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Trying to keep my Zanpaktou from hitting yours, a wise decision.” Jikan grinned, and then charged at Toshiro with swift speed, slashing out at him, however Toshiro somehow by luck managed to dodge all of the slashes. Toshiro flipped over Jikan, landing behind her, and swung out at her, however as he did so, Jikan sliced backward with her Zanpaktou, and it connected with his own, and Toshiro's eyes widened a little bit, and he jumped backwards away from Jikan.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Don't worry, it's not quite that simple.” Jikan giggled a little, “My Zanpaktou has to actually _cut _something before it can slow down their perception of time.”[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Jikan grinned, and charged forward at Toshiro with speed he almost couldn't follow, swinging out with her Zanpaktou horizontally, then a voice suddenly called out.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Idai na seirei no burokku, Defend!”[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]A blue reiatsu shield formed in front of Toshiro, and Jikan's sword slammed into the shield, cutting straight through the shield, but being stopped from hitting Toshiro. Toshiro and Jikan both looked over to see Hogo, smiling at Toshiro from the sidelines.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I couldn't simply stand by and watch you fight her alone.” Hogo grinned a little, “So I came to help you out, we're all in this together.”[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Oh-ho, it's the little brat from before.” Jikan smirked, “So you've learned a new ability, have you? Unfortunately for you, my ability slows whatever it cuts down by two seconds, that includes any abilities someone casts, I wonder if you can defend Toshiro-kun with a two second penalty on your ability?”[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Toshiro swiped out at Jikan while she was distracted, and managed to get a decent cut in across her shoulder as she jumped backwards, however the cut wasn't deep enough to cause any real damage.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hogo, thank you for the help.” Toshiro smiled a little, looking at Hogo, “Please get out of here, and go help the others now.”[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hogo nodded, and took off towards the location where he sensed the closest nearby fight, and Toshiro turned his attention back to Jikan.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]So, you're ready for round two then.” Jikan smirked, and then charged at Toshiro.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]------------------------------[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ryuusen vs Touya[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ryuusen looked behind him, breathing a tiny bit heavily as he looked at the smoke from which the explosion caused. Ryuusen turned his attention back towards Touya, that attack had been a close call just then, he didn't expect Touya to have long range abilities with those claws.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]This is going to be harder than I originally thought.” Ryuusen stated, however just as he stood up, a sudden crushing power came over him, almost pushing him down onto his knees, and making it hard to breathe. Ryuusen noticed the same thing happening to Touya, and then both of them heard Kento call out a phrase:[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_*Rend, Multi-Knife Wind Cutter!*”_[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ryuusen and Touya looked back to see Kento holding a sword that Ryuusen could only describe in one way, it looked like one of the buster chainsaw swords that he saw in video games, and it was a breath-taking sight to behold. Ryuusen looked up to notice the skyscraper that had been cut in half, and was collapsing, "Wh.. what kind of insane power does that guy have?" Ryuusen called out in surprise. Akushou then drew his own blade, and suddenly the two of them vanished, then Ryuusen felt the ability to breathe come back to him again.[/FONT]

“[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I guess we should continue this fight then.” Touya also felt better now, and pulled back his claw, shooting off another Reiatsu claw, however this time Ryuusen pulled back on the bow, and shot off a compact looking arrow, which collided with the claw, and created an explosion over the empty area outside the shot. Ryuusen immediately ran to a better vantage point, and fired off two more arrows at Touya, however the man dodged them both easily, he was quite well versed on his own feet.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Touya then charged in at Ryuusen with incredible speed, however even though Ryuusen fired off multiple arrows, Touya manged to dodge them all, and Touya pulled back with one of his claws, “*Severing Swipe!*” Touya called out, and Ryuusen rolled to the side, narrowly avoiding one of the claws. Ryuusen jumped back to put some distance between them, then pulled back on his bow, forming a much more compact arrow than the previous one, “*Destructive Shot!*” Ryuusen called out.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Touya pulled back on his claw with a small smirk, “*Marking Slash!*” Touya swung his claw forward, creating a much more powerful version of his normal Reiatsu claw, and the two attacks collided, once again creating an explosion over the open space, however this time it had been larger. Ryuusen pulled back on the string just as Touya charged out of the cloud, and fired off about 100 shots at the man. Touya barely managed to dodge all of them, surprising Ryuusen as he got up close to him, slicing out with his claws and nailing Ryuusen across the chest as he tried to jump backwards, however the wounds weren't ridiculously deep.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ryuusen pulled back on the bow again, two purple arrows forming this time, “Multiple Paralysis Shot!” Ryuusen called out, and the two arrows shot at Touya. Touya manged to dodge the first arrow, however the second arrow stopped him in his tracks, binding him in place, surprising him, “You bastard, what the hell have you done?” Touya snarled in rage.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ryuusen pulled back on the string swiftly, and this time let out a volley of 200 arrows at Touya, all of which hit him just as the effects of the shot wore off, and Touya was sent backwards into the ground, however the damage he received hadn't been incredible as a result of it taking a dozen arrows to do the damage of a single one.[/FONT]


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Human World[/FONT]


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2010)

Human World; Kyohei Marufuji

As everyone went to check out what was going on outside the shop, Kyohei went to check out the kitchen. "Fucking finally!" the blond shouted as he opened the refrigerator. The boy made sure that no one was around before he started picking. 

With all the super powered humans around, Kyohei was sure hey could handle whatever was outside. The drooling boy began going through the frige, grabbing and eating any food that looked good and all of it was. "Now that I remember, this is the shitty place where Chestnuts knocked my ass through the wall," he began reminiscing about the past.

"Hey! What the hell am I thinking about that for!?" his face became a blushing red as he cringed. Soon enough, he noticed Kento crashing through the wall. "I swear to fucking god! I didn't-" he was interrupted when he noticed the army of reapers outside.

"These must be the jackasses Shitro was talking about," Kyohei's eyes narrowed with a half eaten watermelon in his hand. "Still,...those motherfuckers can't go fucking up a place with good food!" he angrily shouted before he tossed the fruit to the side and exited the shop. " Taste Life, Dolce Carico! Kyohei commanded as pink energy wrapped around the sucker in his mouth.

One of the Reapers came charging at Kyohei with their blade held high. Though the Reaper would meet with a explosion to the face from the sucker Kyohei spat out of his mouth. The blond removed eight suckers from his pocket and tossed them all into a group, creating multiple explosions that sent Reapers flying. 

"I love me some good fucking fireworks!" Kyohei shouted as he removed more suckers. "And I love me some good looking boys," a feminine voice said nearby. When Kyohei looked up, he noticed a smiling woman with pink hair and a Reaper uniform.

That woman was, Shigure Karumi. "Hey there handsome, wanna play?" she said in a seductive voice before sticking her tongue out at him. Kyohei scowled angrily at the sight of another girl. 

"Right when I just fucking thought I got away...More bitches come!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2010)

The light at the end of the tunnel could be seen. It only took a few seconds before they finally were at their destination...the human world. The sight before them already told a story battle had already erupted. A number of shinigami poured out from behind Fumiko and Kioshi blades drawn to join the battle. Though what amused them or rather confused them were a number of obvious humans who were fighting.

"Humans? They can see us?" Fumiko asked in wonder as she looked at the battleground before them. The humans were not only putting up a fight, but some were wiping the floor with their opponents. "Well this is no time to be complaining. As long as their on our side I don't care about anything else."

"I was waiting for some decent opponents to show up." A voice spoke out walking toward the pair. "Though I must admit I didn't think backup would arrive so fast!" He laughed as a wide grin spread across his mouth. Without hesitation the man drew his sword and pointed at the too. "Now which one of you is going to be my oppoent?"

Fumiko and Kioshi stared at the new arrival and then at each other, then back to the man and then back at each other. Already reading each others mind the both of them fast each other as their feet skidded across the ground, one hand clutched in a fist.

"Rock/Paper, Paper/Rock, Scissors/Scissors!" They roared out as both their hands formed the respective titles shape and the winner being declared..........

"Hah I lost, so you have to fight him Kioshi!" She declared with a smirk. "What?! You lost on purpose I want another go!" He yelled in protest waving his fist in agitation. "To. damn. bad. I'm not going to do it over! ()" She said as she folded her arms and turned in the other direction.

Needless to say this little display was beginning to peeve their oppoent off. They were ignoring him like he wasn't a threat!

"I don't give a damn who it is! One of you is going to fight me!" He quickly shunpoed away appearing behind Kioshi and swung his sword down. Reacting quickly Kioshi caught the sword on the sides with his bare hands pointing it to the ground and attacking with a kick. The man easily dodged flipping back to his orginal position.

"I'm Takuma a member of the reapers and former 3rd division member." He introduced himself.

"Unseated 2nd division member Kioshi." 

Holding his shoulder Kioshi began walking towards his oppoent while swinging his arm. "Fighting me without drawing you zanpaktou huh kid?" Takuma snrked. "Well I've been wanting to test my CQC abilites on an able oppoent. If I'm to become captain of 2nd division my swordsmanship isn't the only thing I need to work on."

In a flash Kioshi had vanished only to reappear at at Takuma side. He spun through the air like a nautral turning a full circle to deiliver a kick to Takuma who blocked it with the butt of his blade and spun around nearly cutting Kioshi's ankle.

_"This guy is strong no doubt about it."_ Kioshi thought to himself. Though this proved to be a mistake as Takuma appeared beside him slicing the boy in the shoulder with a downward cut. Kioshi instinctivly reacted with a well placed kick to the gut. It didn't stall Takuma much as he was back on the assault with a flurry of swings. When Takuma would swung Kioshi would dodge and throw a punch only for Takuma to duck and swing at his stomach.

It seemed as if they were reading each other movements. When on swung and missed the other would pick up on it to attack. Though Takuma quickly began to be on the winning end of things as his zan gave him an edge against a novice CQC user such as Kioshi. Taking the butt of his sword Takuma gutted Kioshi and as he leaned in kicked back up into a standing position and slapped with the hilt of his sword sending Kioshi tumbling close to Fumiko.

As he stood up wiping the blood from his lip it became apparent _not_ using his zanpaktou wasn't going to be enough. Quickly hie unsheated both his katana and nodachi letting them both twirl in front of him. Without error he grapped the twirling blades at their handles as he took a scissor like stance. That fancy display annoyed Takuma, only he was allowed fancy moves like that. He would not be out done by anybody.

"Think your smooth kid? Hmph after I kill you then I'm going to have some _fun_ with your friend over there." He said turning his attention to Fumiko "How about it baby? I can easily show you a good time!" He boldly said as he made obscene gestures with his hands as if he was smacking something. Though Fumiko wasn't impress as stared daggers at the man.

"I'm sure you'll change your mind after I get rid of this boy over here." Turning his attention back on Kioshi he flipped his sword upside down and brough it to his lips as a wide grin spread across his face.

"Sing...*Bokusuru Kashiyu *!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus thought that the beating that Kenneth gave him was harsh. But that paled in comparison to the beating that Iona was raining down with a furry on the Scot. ?What do you MEAN I?m going to need a NEW floor?? she hollers as she slams a table off Kenneth?s head. ?Hold on lass, lemme explain!? Kenneth pleads as another piece of furniture is pulled from the ground. Fire seemed to pour off Iona?s body as she held the table high over her head. ?I suppose I?m going to need new tables now too!? she hisses, her eyes completely white with rage. ?Please Iona, I only did whit I said I was goin? tae do.? Kenneth says as the table with a resounding crash splinters over the top of his head. What patrons were left in the bar quickly set money down on their tables and flee in utter terror.  ?Oi, she?s scary.? Marcus mumbles under his breath as he tries to slink away too. ?And where do you think your going Marcus Claudius Bruticus?? Iona snaps as a bottle of whiskey cuts by his head and shatters in front of him. 

_ She used my full name, I?m in deep shit now_ Marcus thinks as beads of sweat form on his head. ?You have just as much to answer for as Uncle Kenny.? She says in a venomous tone. Kenneth just gritted his teeth as he held back a scream. Iona was digging a heel in his neither regions with extreme furry. ?Glad I already had kids.? he winces as Marcus? face turns white and overflows with sweat.  ?I?m sure we can come to an understanding Iona.? Marcus says as he holds up both hands defensively.  ?Get us out of here Marcus.? Cerberus whimpers, he sees now why the old adage of hell hath no furry like a woman scorn has withstood the test of time. _ Trying_ Marcus thinks as Iona continues to punish Kenneth. ?Yeah Mark, we?ll come to an understanding all right.? she said as she pulled her foot from Kenneth?s crotch. Cracking her knuckles she begins to stalk toward her next poor victim. 

_
"SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES TO THE HUMAN WORLD AT ONCE! AKUSHOU HAS BEEN SPOTTED IN THE HUMAN WORLD SEND ALL AVAILABLE FORCES!" _

The announcement blared so loud it must have been heard in every corner of the Soul Society. Marcus? face turned serious. Duty called. Even Iona settled down. She knew she was going to have to wait to kick Marcus? ass later. ?I owe you Marcus.? Iona said with a bite as she pointed a finger at him.  ?I know, I know. I?ll pay for all the damages Kenneth did to snap me out of my stupor.? he said solemnly as he walked to the door.  ?As for right now, I think Kenneth needs some medical attention, he looks pretty banged up.? Marcus said in a overly serious tone as he thumbed over to the clump on the floor. His eyes had went to swirls and foam dripped from the corners of his mouth. ?Oh my god! I didn?t mean to hurt him so bad,? Iona gasp as she runs to her uncle as Marcus leaves in a Shunpo.   _ Akushou_ Marcus thought as he traveled toward the world gate .This was a bad omen. That man was the reason all this had transpired for in the first place. He was the man who?s group had targeted Toshiro. Caused another to be banished to the hell that was Hueco Mundo. Right now he was the bane of the Soul Society.

A plague against his home, to his people and friends in arms. He was in his time an enemy of the Republic and that above all else warranted death. Something that Marcus hoped the he himself could deliver unto the man, no matter how foolish the notion seemed. Turning another corner the World gate comes into view. Great it seemed Marcus was late, that is what he gets for being on the other side of the Seireitei drinking his ass off. Grunting he flies by some newer recruits and speeds down the path of energy. He only hoped that he would arrive in time to help in some way with that accursed man and the Reapers that followed him. Exiting into the human world Marcus feels the warn air kiss his cheeks. He was back in the land of the living. Last time he was here, that damned Hollow almost killed him. He wouldn?t allow that to replay. He was stronger now then he was back then. But his entire train of thought was caught as a voice erupted grabbing his attention. "REND! Multi-knife wind cutter!" is the words he shouted. A skyscraper fell in twain as a man he had never before seen shouted at  Akushou, they soon disappeared leaving Marcus looking for words to describe what he just saw. 

-thud, thud- Marcus? heart beats loudly as he feels the presence of another . Moving to the side Marcus sees strands of his hair fly as he turned in mid air. ?Gud going Comrade. Nots meany peoples sees thats ones coming.? the man says in a strange accent. Marcus? blue eyes narrow as he tries to catch his heart rate and slow it. The man  he saw before him looked nothing like the Reapers he saw back in the Soul Society. He wore a dark blue suit and dress shoes. He wore dark glasses to cover his eyes and the leather gloves he wore crunched under his iron grip. In fact the only distinguishing thing about the man was the many earrings that he wore in his ears. ?Lets mes sees if you haz the speeds to avoids this.? the strange man says as he vanishes in another  Shunpo.  ?Bakudo No. 8 Seki.? Marcus shouts as he parries to the side. -BzzzzT!- In a blur the man appears behind Marcus with a grin about his features. The shield that floated just off Marcus? left hand spits in two. _ What?_ Marcus thinks as he looks to his opponent, he held no sword. This man was dangerous in hand to hand, Marcus knew he had to be careful. ?What?s the matter Comrade??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

*Toshiro & Koshima vs Jikan*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

*Ryuusen vs Touya*


----------



## tgre (Jul 29, 2010)

As Koshima engaged the newly turned traitor- Taomi in battle; Tora watched on as Toshiro ran in to join the fray and help his friend.

"This is so problematic" Tora began, he turned around to see a few humans also fighting off some people and he swore he saw a quincy's reiatsu arrow fly back and hit something close by, "time to start checking on the young'uns to make sure everything is alright, I guess."

But before he could even make one step, a large man stepped into the fray and looked Tora dead-square in the eyes, _"are you with them?"_ He asked.

Tora smiled, "with who exactly? With him?" He gestured at Koshima, "Or with them?" He gestured at the impassive Kento making his way towards the beastly image of Akushou in the distance.

_"It doesn't matter, I'll cut you down right here"_ Yarai stepped forward and shunpo'd to where Tora was standing and let out his zanpakutou in a wide-arc slash; Tora barely managed to jump back in time.

"Easy there cowboy... jeez, you could have killed me" Tora looked pleasantly surprised, "I just wanted to fight the other tykes and round them all up like sheep in a pen"

Yarai looked down at Tora's waist and smirked, _"you carry zanpakutou."_

Tora looked down, "Oh these?" he shrugged, "They're just dusty old things... I don't really like using them; what say we grab a cup of sake together and wait for all of this to blow over, ey?"

Yarai looked cold and indifferent, _"If you won't come at me... I'll go to you-" _he blitzed to the left side of Tora; who had barely any time to react, _"AN OPENING!"_ He roared.

_**CLANG**_

"Whew... I'm telling you, I really don't want to fight-" without changing trajectory, Tora had used the smalled blade (the wakizashi) to tear through the undersleeve of his left side and block the death-seeking slash from Yarai.

_"Seireitei has sent its dogs back here for a clean up session hrm?"_ Yarai began, _"No mercy shall be given."_

*Looks like the other guy wants to play Tora
Is it time for us to come out yet?*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan had charged out with the others, a wall mounted katana that seemed to be part of a collection Kento had clutched in hand. Supplying it with a steady-stream of 'Dark' while discharging 'Light' to strengthen himself, Ryan prepared for battle.

"Ah here's a fun one~" one of the female reapers crowed, "Why don't we play with this little boy?"

Ryan prepared for combat, heightening his senses. With his wide range Reiatsu sensing, he had to reign it in, to focus on what was before him. And even then, he couldn't help but sense the familiar presence approaching.

"Step aside," Liana pushed past the three women who had been preparing to attack Ryan. They pouted, but vanished.

"Liana?" Ryan asked, confused. "What's going on? These guys are the enemy, right? We should be fighting them...why did they obey you?"

Liana drew her Zanpakutō.

"Liana?" Ryan asked, comprehension already dawning. _No way,_ he thought, _this...can't be._ Liana moved into an attacking pose. "Liana!" Her eyes were cold, expression unreadable. Her Reiatsu bunched up behind her, and with a great surge, she shot forward.

Ryan had learned to move with the flow of Reiatsu, as well as his senses. Before he was even conscious of it, he had swung the katana, deflected Liana's strike. She appeared behind him, a piece of the blade Ryan was holding chipped deeply already. He focused a pulse of 'Light' down along it, and it repaired.

"All this time, huh?" Ryan's aura was darkening. "All this time, I was nothing but a joke to you, wasn't I? You were just sizing the place up, preparing for those attacks. To think I so easily found myself infatuated with you. You disgust me."

Liana said nothing, showed nothing. She merely raised her blade, ready to attack again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2010)

A giant man-thing came crashing into Kento?s shop. Michihiro was about to attack him, but then came to a skating top. He had to look twice at the giants to make sure that his eyes weren?t playing tricks at him. He scratched his head, confused and said, ?you?ve got be fucking kidding me?? There stood a giant man, twelve feet and wide. He had probably broken through a window, because the door was too small. The hugeness was offsetting, but his clothing was ridiculous. He wore a suit, but it looked like it belongs to a small little man, instead of the giant oaf before him. He carried a cane as well, but kept it at the middle of his body, not on any sides. As Michihiro looked at his head, he saw that the giant was looking around, checking his surroundings. He noticed the sides and bristles of a freaking handlebar mustache. He then looked down, directly at Michihiro.

Michihiro immediately charged up red energy in his fists, it swirling around. It was a newfound trick of his; he could do so to enhance the power of his attacks, but still stay in human size. It saved power and was very useful. He felt as if he should?ve became a giant though, for the giant Reaper brought down his fist on Michihiro and although Michihiro barely blocked it, it was enough to crack the ground below him. He pushed back against the strength and will of the giant, but then reached with his other hand. He looked back at the shop. ?that guy? Mother always said never fight in a guest?s home?? Gritting his teeth and with his mother in mind, he picked the bastard up, and threw him out of the shop. 

The giant hit four reapers on his way out, and Michihiro charged after him. He saw that the giant had crashed into a wall and was now getting up. Michihiro looked around, and then turned to the giant. ?we?re out of the shop now. Now I don?t have to worry about destroying that guy?s shop?? 

The big guy nodded. ?*it is rare that I encounter someone in battle who is courteous and mannerly. Excuse my fellow men, they mean well.?* Michihiro shook his head. ?i?m sure they do? SUCKER PUNCH!? He then got in a fighting stance, and red energy appeared around his feet. ?keisuke, Hagino,? The giant said, doing a little curt nod with his head and no neck. He then disappeared. He freaking disappeared and before Michihiro knew it, he had been knocked into the building. He stood up and shook it off. He had always been a tough egg to crack, but now his durability was above normal. ?what the hell?? Was all Michihiro could say. 

He jumped out of the way as the cane from earlier came whipping towards him, he dropped and rolled. Hagino was in mid-air and then spun to create powerful spin-slash move that knocked Michihiro backwards. 

Michihiro gritted his teeth. ?you got some moves fatty?? Michihiro then launched himself into the air, moving faster thanks to the extra bit of leg strength his power gave him, and slammed into Hagino mid-air.  The two men spun through the air, punching each other in the face and then destroying another wall, rolling into an alley. Michihiro cursed, ?damnit get off me!? Hagino had him pinned to the ground, his massive bulk pressing against Michihiro. He hadn?t been expecting for Michihiro to suddenly double in size and slam his forehead against the Oaf. Hagino went flying. Michihiro stood up uneasily. He had used some of his anger, to become slightly bigger then Hagino. He felt stronger, but also angrier. ?time to end this!? 

He started to charge, when he heard a voice shout, *?emerge, winter of binding! Keiteki!? *There was a sudden influx of spiritual power in the air and as he moved, some type of whip shot out nowhere and wrapped around his fist. No matter how much he jerked, he was bonded to the whip. He felt a jerk on the other side, and Michihiro was sent flying in Hagino?s direction. Somehow, even with his size, he was picked off the ground and flew about a few yards towards Hagino. The giant whipped out his cane and slammed it against Michihiro?s midsection, knocking the air out of him. He tried to escape, but he couldn?t. Hagino chuckled quietly. 

*?my friend? once keiteki finds a target to ensnare, there is no hope of escaping? He?s quite clingy.?* One fist on the ground, while the other had been caught by the whip, and kneeling on his knees, Michihiro cursed as blood drops fell out of his mouth. ?damn it all??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Hueco Mundo...

Yes, Hueco Mundo, The land of hollows and eternal night. A place where you can try to run but can never hide from the endless battles and blood that consume the land. It is not a land of death, It is death. The very land itself is death, The hollows are merely a tool to bring about the lands one true desire: Death, Destruction, War, Blood, Famine, Petulance. These are not words here, these are law. Hueco Mundo, Land of Death, Place of War, A vile hive of beings who think only about death and consumption. Beasts who fight not for hate, but for power. Yes, Power is what turns the tide of war. There are no allies here, no friends, no companions, no followers. It is the weak following strong, those who have ruling those who have not. The powerless bowing to the powerful. 

If you wish to rule this land, Power, If you wish to conquer it's people, power, if you wish to bring about a change, power, if you wish to break down the barriers, power, to attain new heights of evolution, POWER! There is no choice, there is no option. The weak die, the strong become stronger. And only the strong, Can rule over this land.

BLAM!!!! Akuma's fist sends the massive hollow flying across the sand. "You're not so tough." A smirk crossed his lips, the right edge of his mouth turning upward. "Nnnghh..." The hollow shakes his head and begins to float once more. "I AM KING! You insolent shinigami!" Akuma plunged a pinky into his ear and flicked some wax at the hollow. "You are a king huh?" He raised his club. "Then you should know what this guy here is called." He dashes forward and leaps into the air. "Jigokukami. God Of Hell." The club crashes down on the hollows head and the spikes rip through it's body like blades through fabric. 

Blood pours across the ground, blood that has been shed for eternity and will be shed for longer. The hollow's body glows with power and explodes as he becomes nothing more then particles of reishi. To build up the dense atmosphere that fills Hueco mundo. "That's that." Akuma slings the club over his shoulder and nods. victory was his.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 29, 2010)

Mira and Hiroyuki were standing side by side prepared to fight. Well actually, Mira was ready to fight and Hiroyuki was just following along. Suddenly, a girl with blue pigtails appeared in front of the two. She had a look of pure zen on her face as she rubbed the back of her head. She looked at Mira and then she looked at Hiroyuki. Mira wasn't sure what to think of the girl, sure she was an enemy, but she didn't give off the whole 'villain' vibe. 

"Oh hi guys! It's so great to see ya. I'm Hiita Shiiro and your names?" Hiita asked so calmly. Mira was definetlly taken back by Hiita. She guess it would be alright to give her name to Hiita.

"I'm Mira Iwasaki," Mira said firmly to Hiita. Hiroyuki decided to give his name too.

"I'm Hiroyuki Takahashi," Hiroyuki said a bit anxiouslly. Hiita nodded at the two.

"Ah that's cool, that's totally cool," Hiita said cheerfully. Hiita's gaze then went towards Hiroyuki. Hiita felt something was off about Hiroyuki. Sure Hiroyuki looked like a girl and sounded like a girl, though something just seemed off to Hiita. Hiita shunpo'ed over to Hiroyuki to examine the 'girl' more closely.

"Hiroyuki-chan!" Mira called outas she saw how close Hiita was to Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki was now very nervous, the enemy was just a foot away from him and examining him. Tears started to form at the corner of his eyes' from overwhelming anxiety and fear. Hiita looked at Hiroyuki and smiled.

"Ah just chill, I'm not gonna hurt you. I'm just trying to figure out something about ya cutie," Hiita said in a reassuring manner. Hiroyuki let out a short sigh of relief. He guessed he didn't have to worry that much. Suddenly, out of the blue Hiita grabbed ahold of Hiroyuki's 'breats' and started to feel them. Hiroyuki then let out a squealed out of shock.

"That's weird," Hiita said quietly as she continued to feel them. Hiita then looked at Hiroyuki.

"Listen, I apoligize for what I'm about to do next but, I just gotta do it to figure out something about ya honey," Hiita said as she grabbed ahold of Hiroyuki's shirt and unbuttoned it the first three buttons and then looked inside of it. Hiroyuki finally firgured out what Hiita was doing. Hiita was figuring out Hiroyuki's secret. His secret about how he crossdressed. Hiroyuki pushed Hiita away as he then grabbed hold of his shirt and quickily buttoned it up. Hiita looked at Hiroyuki with a big grin on her face. Hiita had figured out that the 'girl' Hiroyuki was actually a guy. She could tell the Hiroyuki was absolutely embrassed by her actions, his face was beet red.

"Oh my goodness! I must be right," Hiita said as she pointed at Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki looked up at Hiita with a slightly angry look.

"Don't you even dare say it!" Hiroyuki shouted at Hiita. Mira looked at Hiita and then Hiroyuki. She was mostly clueless about what was going on.

"Dude, what's so bad about it? There's nothing wrong with being a _crossdresser_," Hiita said as she looked off to the side. Hiroyuki was now angry at Hiita for exposing his secret. Mira looked at Hiroyuki slightly shocked, she had no idea that Hiroyuki was actually a guy. Hiroyuki just looked so convincing dressed as a girl that all this Mira thought he was a girl. 

"Hiroyuki....I never would of guessed," Mira said softly to her friend. Hiroyuki looked at Mira with a bit of a sad expression.

"I'm sorry for not telling you Mira. I hope you can forgive me," Hiroyuki said to his friend. Hiita looked at Mira and Hiroyuki.

"Listen, I'm sorry about that Hiroyuki. I was just curious and I thought that Mira knew. Well with that over with, I guess we should fight now," Hiita said as she sighed and grabbed hold of her zanpaktou, Kugutsuhime.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji Vs Shigure Karumi
The Accelerator Vs The Decelerator
*​
*BOOM!!* roared the destructive explosion that left rubble raining from the sky. Below that was Kyohei, holding his blowing hair from the wind of the blast. The dust and smoke that blocked his sight of her covered a quarter of the roof. 

"Would you hurry the fuck up! Don't tell your ash already!" Kyohei yelled in annoyance as he tried to catch a glimpse of her. "Oh wow, you really got a temper don't ya cutey?" the same voice caught his attention from behind. He turned to see Shigure comfortably sitting on the ledge of another small building.

She obviously didn't seem to be taking this seriously by the way she was acting. Kyohei of course becoming upset by it all. "Get down here, bitch!" the blond cursed before a sucker in his hand began flashing. 

"Come on now, we haven't even introduced ourselves. I'm Shigure Karumi. What's yours?" Shigure gave him a wink and a playful smile. "Not of your fucking business!" Kyohei quickly replied as he unhanded the sucker in his hand. Using his ability to manipulate kinetic energy, the sucker shoots forth by itself. A faster speed that was unable to throw.

The speeding sucker made its way for Shigure head, however she didn't seem to be trying to dodge. Then in a flash, she was gone from sight. Realizing what was going on, Kyohei quickly leaped ten feet out of his current position.

Immediately left in his place was Shigure with her her zanpakutou swung to her side. "Don't tell me you thought you were gonna hit me with that shit! I can see right through you bitch!" Kyohei cursed before he charged at her. "*Hard Meltdown!*" the words reacted with steam running out of the sucker in his left hand.

Kyohei swung his weapon as if it were a knife. Shigure, seeing it coming, pulled back and swayed her blade for his shoulder. That attack was unsuccessful also as Kyohei sidestepped and brought a high kick for head.

Her flexibility came in, bending her spin backwards out of the kicks path. Having failed, Kyohei's back was now open for pain. Shigure took the opportunity and wave her steel across his shoulder.

Her katana left a bloody as it left a gash of Kyohei's flesh. A desperate kick pushed the sword and Shigure away. "Dammit!" the boy looked at the bloody cut.

"I'm sorry I didn't aim for your neck. It's just, I love taking my time with good-looking guys like you," she looked across the fresh blood on her blade. "You really fucked up now! Your smug as won't be getting a second chance!" Kyohei removed three suckers from his jacket pocket and held them between his knuckles. "Show me baby~" she spoke in a low tone, waiting for his attack.

"*Acido Esplosione*!" pink aura wrapped the suckers at Kyohei's command. The first two suckers were sent flying at her. Shigure leaped into the air, watching the two explosions go off below. 

The third sucker had already been tossed in the air above her head. Before she could notice, the explosion covered her entire body. "Tch, got excited for nothing," Kyohei watched a smoking object drop from the sky.

The boy dug his hands into his pocket, feeling certain of victory. "Might aswell-" before he could finish, Kyohei felt a pressure of wind pushing down on him. "Damn! What the hell is that!?" he tried to hold himself up.

"That is our Lord Akushou's power," the feminine voice answered. Kyohei turned back to see Shigure perfectly unharmed by his strike. "Stubborn ass!" Kyohei placed four suckers between his knuckles.

"And know I'll give you sweet taste of my power!" Shigure slowly raised her zanpakutou to the heavens. Her her sick smile taunting her young opponent. 

"*Sharpen Your Fangs, Dekisui Koneko!!*"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Akira-

The man who stood before Akira now wore a black suit with red tie, his hair was messy and brown and he seemed to be smoking. "Oi." He calls out to Akira, letting out a puff of smoke. "You're opponent is me. Don't be gettin any ideas of leavin!" He shouts. "Why should i fight someone whose name i don't even know?" Akira asks. "Heh, Names Hachiro Kokegan. Don't bother tellin me yours." He draws his blade. "It's a pain learnin the name of everyone i kill." 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s274jv-zlk[/YOUTUBE]




"Beat, Bronze Beetle." The sword transformed itself into a pair of brass knucked blades. "Think you can keep up kid?" He crunched down on his cigarette and pushed off the ground. "Bite down solitary wolf." Akira held up his hands. "Wolf's bane." Hachiro threw a right hook at Akira, Akira turned and gripped his arm by the wrist, using his left hand, with his free hand he punched the shinigami's stomach and threw him over his shoulder. "Nnngh... Not bad." Hachiro wiped some spittle from his mouth. 

"Good hit, I like that. Nice and strong." He then jerked his head to the left and quickly to the right before adjusting his shoulders. "Let's get this shit on the road." He charged forward again, throwing a punch, Akira turned out of the way, Hachiro leaped, spun around and kicked with his right leg, Akira ducked and threw a punch at Kokegans stomach but the shinigami shunpo'd behind Akira. "I can sense him." Akira rolled out of the way and pushed off the ground. Throwing a right hook, Kokegan ducked and punched Akira's stomach, sending him sliding backward four feet. 

CLANG! The sound of the blades as Hachiro slams his fists together. "Good one, Good one." He nods. "You're pretty quick." Akira looked him over. "Speed wolf." The next thing Hachiro sees is a leg coming at him. "Oh?" He shunpo's out of the way, Akira lands on the ground, turning his body and pushing off the ground, spinning around again and then flipping, coming down for a heel drop. In slow motion, Akira can see Hachiro cross his arms, the blades forming an X and coming for his leg. With a hard turn, he removes his leg from danger as the blades cross each other. "Oh, Very good." 

Akira sighed. "Time for a new trick." He takes a deep breath. "Oi, What are you planning now?" Hachiro blinked. "Howling wolf!" Akira thinks to himself as he unleashes a hollow screech, the sound wave travels through the entire area, a sonic blast that begins to shatter windows. "Nnnngh! Damn it my ears! Cut that shit out!" Hachiro elbow drops Akira's head into the ground and begins to rub his pinky in his left eat. "Damn... To think a human would have that kind of attack..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2010)

Karakura Town~ 

?What?s the matter Comrade?? the strange man in the suit asks. Marcus? eyes narrow as the Bakudo shattered.  ?Comrade?? he asks as he turns to the suit. ?Yes, comrade, yous haz problem wif this?? the man replied as he slammed his right fist into his left hand.  ?No, I just find it odd that you call me friend while trying to kill me.? Marcus replies as he vanishes in a Shunpo. With a smack the sound of leather meeting leather can be heard as the man in the blue suit is thrust up into the air. Cupped firmly in his hands is Marcus? left fist. A grin splits his lips as the throws his legs in to a spin. His body follows in the cyclonic motion as his pulls Marcus in, and then tosses him to the side. When all was said and done Marcus was several meters away sitting in mid air on his butt and the suited man was standing upside down, that smug smile still strung about his lips. ?Yes. It is how you says, um custom. Make target feels likes family. Then wells you knows. Keels them.? The guy said as his black tie hung by his head.  ?My turn.? The man says as he vanishes.  ?UGH!? spills out of Marcus? mouth as the man?s left knee firmly connects with his gut. In the next instant a right hand connects with Marcus? chest while the right skims across his chest.  ?Bleed for mes.? The man says as Marcus? chest and uniform seemed to unzip allowing blood to flow out.  The Reaper?s left hand wraps around the top of the Shihakushō around Marcus? neck, holding him in the air. 

?Come nows. I was hopings for, how you says a better fights thens that.? The reaper says as he shakes Marcus a bit. Marcus just smiles as he spits some blood to the side.  ?I think I figured it out.? Marcus chuckles as he hangs there. ?What is its that yous figured out?? the Reaper asks curiously.  ?Let me show you.? Marcus bites as he spins breaking the Reaper?s hold him. In a blur of black Marcus Shunpos up past the Reaper, his left hand grabs his tie in the process. With a twist and a yank Marcus reappears above the guy. His tie is pulled taut as it wound under his left arm and yanked toward the sky. Veins appear on the Reaper?s forehead as he tugged at his tie. Spitting, growling and sputtering the Reaper?s face starts to turn a bright shade of red. He is finally able to free himself as he severs the tie with a striking jab. The color rushes back to the man?s face as he Shunpos away. Reappearing several feet away he is undoing the tie. Pulling it away from his body he gasps for air as the veins start to subside.  ?Just as I thought you are hardening the Rieatsu around your fist to give it a cutting edge.? Marcus replies as he drops the section if tie he had. ?Very observant Comrade.? The man says as he rubbed his throat. ?I likes yous ruthless tactics. You must be part of the Onmitsukidō.? He says as he pops his neck.

 ?Onmitsukidō? What is that?? Marcus asks as his eyes narrow. ?Ah, you are not parts of the Second. Too bads, I says too muchs.? The Reaper says as he vanishes. Again? Marcus thinks as he throws his arm out. With a snatch he grabs the Reaper?s hand out of the air and pulls it up around his back pushing it into the small of the man?s back. ?Check Mates.? The man grins as he points a finger on his captured hand up toward Marcus. ?Hado No. fours Byakurai.? The man smiles as his finger ignites into a bolt of electricity. Forced to release his grip Marcus jumps back as the white bolt grazes his nose. ?You are predictable.? The Reaper says as he slams a fist into Marcus? gut then into his ribs. Another blow rains down on the side of Marcus? skull as he is fired like a missile toward one of the buildings. Marcus grits his teeth as he pulls his head up. Looking around as he flies he doesn?t see the reaper he is fighting. _shit_ he thinks as he feels another hard shot slam into his side. With a solid thud Marcus crash lands on a roof of a nearby building after having his course altered by the Reaper?s attack. 

Marcus coughs up a little blood as he rolls onto his side. His whole body shakes as he pulled himself to his hands and knees. ?tap, tap- the Reaper lands lightly. Rotating his left shoulder he begins to walk forward. Marcs could hear the leather of the man?s glove crunching as he clenched his fists only to relax them and clench them again. Marcus? head shakes as he raises it to meet the gaze of the man. It looked like he was ready to end this and kill Marcus. The grin that spread across his face was evidence of that. Marcus had seen that same grin across that Hollow?s face. That same grin that Dan had before he learned Cerberus? name. That smile made him sick. It was a smile that thumbed down on him. With a battle cry Marcus fires forward.   The Reaper tries to move but he cannot. Behind his glasses his eyes narrow as he looks down. A yellow net of Reishi had his feet tangled. He looks up just in time to see Marcus plow into him. With a solid thud they both hit the roof hard. ?SKIIIIIIIIIIIINT- Cerberus sings as he is pulled from his sheath. ?ting, ting, clang, ting!!- Sparks fly as Marcus launches a flurry of attacks that all seem to miss their mark. With a blur the Reaper vanishes from the roof and appears in the sky above Marcus.

?Are yous sure yous not Second Division.? The Reaper asks as he looks down at his shredded cloths.  ?No. I?m Third.? Marcus replies with a heavy breath. ?That is too bads. You misses your true callings me thinks.? The reaper adds as he unbuttons his suit coat. Pulling it off a Zanpaktou emerges from an inner pocket before the coat is allowed to be dropped earthward. Biting down on the sheath the Reaper unbuttons his white shirt and pulls it from his pants it flaps in the wind a moment before it too is discarded like the coat. Pulling his gaze up to meet Marcus, who was now in the air as well  he pulled the Zanpaktou from his mouth. ?Too bads you won?t gets to try and fixs that?s.? the reaper adds as he holds his Zanpaktou out. Marcus gripped his Zanpaktou tightly as an ominous feeling feel over him. ?My name is Dmitri Ivanov, and as they says in old counties. It times to pull kiddies gloves offs.? Dmitri says as he left hand moved to the handle of his Zanpaktou.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Somewhere Nearby

Hogo turned around after sensing Akushou suddenly arrive back on the scene, and he witnessed Kento being knocked away by the powerful attack Akushou used on him. Hogo took off towards the area where Toshiro, and his two friends were, sensing both of them nearby, he only hoped he could make it there in time. Hogo had been running around looking for other people to help out, however the fight he had been headed towards concluded with a powerful arrow strike from the sky. Hogo sighed a little bit, he felt completely useless in this situation, he could only defend people with shields or heal people, he couldn't attack worth a dime. As Hogo arrived on the scene, he saw the three powerful attacks Toshiro, Koshima, and Ryuusen launched at Akushou, however Akushou merely swung his sword and merged all three of them together, then sent it flying back towards them. Hogo watched as the ensuing explosion nailed all three of them, knocking them back in the same direction.

?Toshiro-san!? Hogo called out, and immediately rushed over to where all three of them landed. When he got there, Hogo noticed that they seemed to be conscious, however they were unable to move at all, their bodies littered with cuts, a few deep gashes, and many scrapes and bruises.

?D..damn it.. he's a monster..? Toshiro growled through his pain.

?Toshiro-san! Hang on!? Hogo called out, immediately rushing over to the injured Shinigami.

?Hogo, what are you doing here? I told you to go help someone else.? Toshiro said, however Hogo shook his head.

?You and your friend are the most powerful people here besides Kento, if you're not in this fight we'll never accomplish thing.? Hogo said, tears coming to his eyes, ?You're a real leader Toshiro-san, as long as you can still fight, I'm sure everything will be fine.? Hogo narrowed his eyes, concentrating on Toshiro, ?Idai na seirei no burokku, Purify!? Hogo called out, and slowly a blue aura began to surround Toshiro, and the wounds that plagued his body began to clear up ever so slowly.

 A Senkaimon opened directly above the group of four, and out of the Senkaimon stepped Kihone with a couple of other unseated 4th division members, Kihone immediately spot the group of four, and saw how injured Toshiro, Koshima, and Ryuusen had been.

?I'll help those three, you guys scatter about, and see if you can find any other injured people.? Kihone called, and the other Shinigami nodded, going off to see if anyone else had been injured in the fight. Kihone used Shunpo and arrived beside Koshima.

?Ki.. Kihone-san, they sent you down here?? Koshima asked, surprised. Ryuusen just watched from the sidelines, these new Shinigami seemed to specialize in healing rather than fighting.

?Yes, now just shut up so I can heal you.? Kihone smiled, and placed her hands over Koshima, the green reiatsu forming around her hands, and beginning to flow into Koshima.

?You know Toshiro-san?? Hogo asked, and Kihone smiled at Hogo.

?Yes, I know him quite well, I also know Koshima-san, although I don't believe I know either of your names.? Kihone responded.

?Sujiro Hogo.? Hogo replied, and then looked over at Ryuusen.

?Ko..nami.. Ryuu..sen..? Ryuusen tried his best to pronounce his name, despite the pain flowing through his body from the impact of the explosion, and Kihone smiled at them both.

?Nice to meet you, Hogo-san, Ryuusen-san, my name is Hikari Kihone.? Kihone then focused her attention back to Koshima, intent on getting him back up as soon as possible.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

One hundred and seventeen, That is the number of seated officers sent after Akushou, Nine of them from the fourth division, they quickly head to the ground level and begin healing however. "Oh?" He let a little frown form. "It's not going to be any fun with only 108." He sighed and shook his head. "Are we not enough for you!?" A wave of Shikai's took form. "ORA!!!!" A ball and chain blew past him, Followed by a blade of ice and another of water. "Honestly Is this all you have?" Akushou shook his head, a knife attached to a chain came towards him. "Enough playing." He grabbed the chain and yanked the shinigami towards him. "OOOOOWAAAH!!!" He shouts, Akushou's blade cuts through his body and he drops to the ground in two. 

"Well, That was a start." He looked around. "Now then." He raised his hand up and closed his eyes, green lines began to run down his arm, They would go straight, then make a quick jerk to the right before going straight once more. Each line connects on his palm to form a glowing green orb. "Collector." The orb fires out into the air and stops. "What the hell is that...?" They gulp and step back one step. "Don't worry, It wont harm you." the orb pulses once and releases a green wave of energy that slowly disperses. "It's merely a tool for collection." 

The shinigami he had cut in half begins to break apart and form reishi, the particles fly forward into the orb. Soon, clouds of the particles are absorb into the glowing orb. "When a shinigami battles, Their spirit energy must go somewhere. It forms the spirit particles we know as reishi. These particles normally make up buildings within soul society or the ground and trees in hueco mundo. Using this idea, i created a kido that collects these reishi particles." 

Akushou vanishes and stabs his blade through one of the seated officers. "UUUAAAH!!!" He screams, his body then bursts into reishi and flies into the orb. "When we die, we become reishi as well." He spun the blade around. "KILL HIM!!!!" Everyone fires their onslaught once more. "Useless." Akushou smirked as he vanished once more, twelve clouds fly into the orb, fourteen, seventeen, eighteen, more and more begin to fly into the orb. Akushou avoids each blast that comes at him and begins to slice through the seated officers sending their bodies into the orb. 

"One left." He spins his blade and cuts the man in half. "It's been an honor serving with you." He looks at the green orb, It's pulsating and begins to change colors, from green to red. "Oh? Full?" He shook his head. "It's not enough though." Shrugging he extends his arm, the orb obeys his command and flies into his palm. Akushou catches it, the green lines turn red and begin to send waves of light up his arm as the orb shrinks inside. "Absorb." He smirked.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Five minutes ago

Hogo continued his healing process on Toshiro, there were a lot of wounds so this would take some time for him to heal up. Kihone meanwhile continued to patch up Koshima, and she soon finished healing up his Reiatsu as well as his wounds. Kihone next moved onto Ryuusen as Koshima rose to his fest.

“I'm going to go finish what I started with Jikan.” Koshima sighed a little bit, “Toshiro, I know it won't be for very long, however try to hold Akushou off until the Captains can finally arrive, or until Kento gets back on his feet.”

“I'll.. do my best..” Toshiro smiled weakly, giving Koshima a thumbs up, and with that Koshima smirked, then vanished in a Shunpo. A loud piercing sound screeched through the air after this, which sounded like an amplified version of several wolves howling together at once.

“Gnngh..” Hogo clenched his eyes shut, however he couldn't hold his hands over his ears, somehow he continued to focus on healing Toshiro's wounds. Kihone in the meantime continued her work on patching up Ryuusen.

-------------------------------------------------

Present Time

Toshiro vs Akushou

Ryuusen had been patched up, and had already gone off to see if any other humans needed his help, meanwhile Hogo had finished healing Toshiro up, and Kihone began the process of revitalizing his Reiatsu. Within the span of only a minute, Kihone finally had Toshiro's Reiatsu brought back to normal levels.

“Thanks, Kihone-chan, now I've been entrusted with a job.” Toshiro smiled, and Kihone looked at Toshiro in a worried manner.

“Be careful, he's a lot stronger than you are, Toshiro-kun.” Kihone sighed, “Please try your best not to let any of his attacks hit you.”


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 29, 2010)

*Mira and Hiroyuki vs. Hiita*

*About 5 to 10 minutes ago*

"Listen guys, I'm sorry for what I'm about to do but, my boss wants me to do it and I so don't wanna piss that dude off," Hiita said to Mira and Hiroyuki as she pulled out her zanpaktou. Mira and Hiroyuki were ready.

"Perform Kugutsuhime," Hiita called out as the simple katana turned into a life-size puppet. Mira quickily made fire appears over her hands as she waited for the puppet to come at them.

"I see....well I wish you the best of luck against me," Hiita said softly as she made the puppet charge at the two. Hiroyuki quickily used his telekenesis, to the best of his ability, to push the puppet back at Hiita. Mira watched as Hiroyuki pushed the puppet back. Mira took the oppourtunity to come at the puppet as she fired a fire ball at it.

"Whoa dude! I didn't know I was fighting a pyro and telekenetic. This is just so awesome," Hiita said as her excitement showed through. Hiita then noticed the burn mark on Kugutsuhime, her expression turned from excitement to discouragement.

"Bummer. Oh well, I can always fix 'er up later," Hiita said to herself. Through her distraction of the burn mark she didn't notice another fire ball coming at her. The fire ball managed to hit her shoulder a little bit. Hiita looked up at Mira and Hiroyuki, she knew now that she'd have to pay attention and not get distracted. Hiita used Kugutsuhime to go at the two again. Hiroyuki tried to use telekenesis again though Kugutsuhime quickily piveted and got around him.

"Hiroyuki watch out!" Mira cried out to him as she went towards the puppet and Hiroyuki. The puppet grabbed hold of Hiroyuki's arms and it's head rested on Hiroyuki's left shoulder. A blade then protruded from the puppet's mouth.

"Aw man, I'm gonna feel kind of crappy for doing this," Hiita said as she smiled calmly at Hiroyuki. Mira had to think of a quick way to get Hiroyuki free. She pointed her hand at Hiita and had fire shoot out of it. Hiita quickily shunpo'ed out of it's path though a little bit of the fire burned the tips of her feets. Hiita winced in pain. Kugutsuhime still had a hold of Hiroyuki though. Hiita could tell that it looked like Mira had to have the fire come from her.

Hiroyuki started to focus his powers on Kugutsuhime's grip, he slowly managed to get the puppet to let go of him. He fell to the ground and quickily ran away from the puppet over to Mira. 

"Are you alright?" Mira asked Hiroyuki.

"Yeah, I think so," Hiroyuki answered.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2010)

Michihiro is on his knees. He Notices that reinforcements have arrived and they?re already gone from this Earth. He finds himself actually shaken up by this. Hagino Smiles, *?so you?re able to sense reiatsu? You humans have come a long way??* He says. Michihiro says nothing, but continues to look at the ground and his blood that falls to it. ?*if I may ask before I kill you, why do you assist the Soul Society?? *Hagino asks, curious to see what the Boy?s answer was. Michihiro coughed up some blood and then looked at Hagino. ?because they didn?t kill people in my Town.? He tells Hagino, plain and simple, to the point.

Hagino strokes his chin, with one free gigantic hand. *?that is interesting. However, the loss of a few lives is nothing compared to a greater end. Once Akushou has merged these Two worlds, it?ll be one where the Soul Society is not Positioned above everybody, one world where they Cannot judge those they deem weak. Humanity would also advance, to survive the times. Would that be so bad?? *He asks. Michihiro says nothing, but he can feel the anger rising in him. He tries to control it, but he soon finds his body glowing with Reiatsu. Hagino raised an eyebrow. He felt the sudden raise of spiritual energy. Michihiro doubled in size, his body become cloaked with red energy and more demonic. He felt his muscles start to Bulge and he let out one, Tremendous roar as he become as a giant.

He jerked with the hand that Hagino had caught up in his shikai, and sent the big man into a wall. Hagino tried to stand up with his cane, but it Broke under his weight. He fell against the wall, and managed to balance himself. The Meteor Hammer was wrapped around his arm, forming some type of gauntlet. ?*an interesting power. I see it, though. Anger, that was what I felt when the soul society looked down on me.? *Michihiro charges, incredibly fast, but Hagino dodges with shunpo. ?*we?re not much different?? *He slams his hand into Michihiro?s back, and even as a giant, blood flies out of Michihiro?s mouth.

He falls to his knees once more, the situation done nothing but become worse. Hagino sighed.* ?But our power is completely different. Yours is uncontrollable rage while mine is controlled skill? Thus, is the difference between a brute and a gentleman-? *He is cut off, as a massive sword comes flashing down. Hagino barely manages to block with his Gauntlet. *?soul society,?* He said. He then looked back to see Michihiro was back on his knees. He then looked at his attacker.

Naomichi grinned at Him, that Scary grin, the grin that was shown between two men about to fight. ?i,? He said. ?prefer to be seen as the big, dumb guy. Things are simpler that way.? Naomichi then presses hard enough that the already offset giant is sent into the ground. ?you with me, big guy?? He asks Michihiro. Michihirio stared at him, before reverting to a Smaller, but still oaf-ish size. He then nods and follows up with a Grin of his own. 

Hagino stands up, his face calm and handlebar mustache sitting proudly above his mouth he says, *?so you?ve chosen to Die.? *He then punches forward and out comes the Whip.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Present Time
> 
> ...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh? You come at me again?" Akushou just shook his head. "Once a fool, always a fool." Akushou raises his hand as Toshiro charges at him. "Danku." A yellow barrier explodes outward blocking Toshiro's attack. "I wonder, How long do you expect to last against me young shinigami?" He looked at Toshiro with a questioning look in his eyes. "You have seen what i did to those above you and you continue this useless fight." He shook his head. "I will have to show you how pointless this battle is." the wall broke and Akushou invited Toshiro to attack him. "Try it, come and fight me with all your power."



Toshiro vs Akushou

?My position may be unseated...? Toshiro growled, ?However I know for a fact I qualify for at least the 15th seated position with my power.. everyone's told me that.. including my superior officers.? Toshiro narrowed his eyes as he looked at Akushou, ?More importantly than that though, I will tell you what I have told everyone else.? Toshiro pulled back his Zanpaktou, ?I don't care if the opponent is a thousand times stronger than me, my job is to protect Soul Society and my friends, even if I die in the process, I won't let someone like you win!? Toshiro swung his sword down at Akushou, however Akushou easily dodged the swing. Toshiro gritted his teeth a little, ?I'm not done yet!? Toshiro then swung his Zanpaktou back towards Akushou to begin a flurry of attacks on the ex captain.

-----------------

 Jikan vs Koshima

Koshima arrived on the scene to see Jikan looking for someone, and he grinned a little bit, ?You seem to be having some trouble locating someone, Jikan.?

 Jikan's eyes widened as she heard Koshima's voice, and she turned around to face him, her eyes narrowed a little, Toshiro wasn't with him this time, ?Where is Toshiro-kun??

Koshima waved his hand in response to her question, ?Don't worry about that, Toshiro-san is currently busy holding Akushou off until someone more powerful can show up to fight him.? Koshima smirked as Jikan's eyes widened a little, ?What's wrong Jikan, you're not worried about Toshiro-san are you??

Jikan narrowed her eyes again, ?Of course I'm not, I'm just surprised to hear that is all, he doesn't stand a chance honestly.?

Koshima sighed a little, ?I know that, however even knowing that, Toshiro-san would gladly give up his life to protect his friends, even if it means he will ultimately be killed, if he can buy enough time for Kento to get back on his feet, then that's all that matters to him.?

Jikan grinned a little bit, ?Whatever, why did you come here Koshima? You don't honestly think you can win on your own do you??

Koshima pulled out his Zanpaktou, pointing it at Jikan, ?The time for talking ends here, I'm bringing you back to be executed for the crimes you've committed, Sparkle, Hakujitsu!? Koshima yelled, and his Zanpaktou changed into it's usual nihontou with the yellow sun on the hilt instead of the orange one, then Koshima charged directly at Jikan, readying his Zanpaktou for the attack.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2010)

"Sing...*Bokusuru Kashiyu!*"

Takuma's sword began to change in a flash of light. He decided that if the boy wasn't going to get serious he was going to make him get serious. As the activation of his shikai began Kioshi charged hoping to take advantage of his delayed time and drop in ground. Kioshi swung his nodachi in a vertical slash from the ground and then would follow it up with a horizontal slash across Takuma's stomach.

He blade was close just inches away from cutting his target when his sword began to vibrate and stopped dead.

"....!?" He looked own in utter shock as he sword stop dead and violently vibrated. He looked up to lock his gaze with Takuma who happily whistled a toon.

_"A mircophone?"_ Fumiko thought as she observed from the sidelines.

"What's the matter kid...your sword not agreeing with ya?" He mocked. Grabbing the other end of his mircophone Takuma revealed the wire that laid in between and with a spin he hit Kioshi dead in his temple who was still stuck on the fact his sword stopped moving.

Kioshi rolled to the ground, but flipped himself up with one hand. _"He used no kido, he didn't block...how could he have stopped my sword strike like that?"_ Takuma looked on with a smug look lifting up his finger and motioning for Kioshi to come on. Not wanting to disappoint he charged forth again going for the same move and just like before right before his sword reached it began vibrating violently in his hand as Takuma stood whistling.

"!?"

"I guess you haven't figured it out yet, but this next move will be a dead give away!" With swift feet Takuma punted Kioshi into a nearby building sending him partially though it.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHH!" He sung out in a strong sultry voice. The wall of the buidling Kioshi was implanted in began rumble and within seconds it collpased in a violent vibration as Takuma's voice rang througout the area. 

As Fumiko looked on her first instinct was to rush toward the debris to help her friend.

"No you don't woman!" Takuma shouted having already anticipated her actions. He sung into his mircophone once more hitting a high note that came out as a loud screech. "Ahhhhh....STOP!" Fumiko screamed in pain as she held her ears together. The sound he produced was worse than nails on a chalkboard. 

Takuma thought he couldn't be having any more fun as he made this girl get down on her knees and not to mention his voice sounded great. Infact he was so into his own voice that he barely noticed the glream of sunlight that shone across his face.

"Gotcha!" Kioshi yelled out as he felt the cold steel of his blade press against the forehead of Takuma. In that moment it felt like slow motion as Kioshi saw the bit of blood his sword drew from Takuma's head. It...excited him for some odd reason and seemed to invigorate him. As the fast foward button was pressed Takuma barely just dodged having the upper half of his head cut off.

The filament wire in his microphone gleamed in the light as he wrapped it around Kioshi's nodachi and katana effectivly tying his arms. He propelled himself overhead and literally tossed him over his back and into Fumiko. The other side of his microphone slide back into place as he prepared to sing for them again.

"I always find it funny that my passion of wanting to be a singer, is my most powerful ability." He bragged as he pumped his mic up to full blast to give them a show they'd never forget.

"UUUUUUUUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Everything around them began to vibrate and shake as Takuma's voice got louder and louder. Windows shattered, the earth beneath them, steel beams, whatever was in that area began to give away like a rock going through glass. Both Kioshi and Fumiko's ears began to bleed as the sound of his voice began to take its toll. The buiding behind them imploded and crumbled to dust and large pieces of debris.

*BOOM!*

A gaint explosion far powerful than anyone here could could muster shocked through the battlefield sending Takuma off on a sour note. This delayed note gave Fumiko enough time to pick up a nearby chunk of the buidling and fling it with all the force she could muster at him. It soared through the air slamming into the side of Takuma's head and sending him crashing ot the ground.

"SHUT THE FUCK UP ASSHOLE!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro vs Akushou
> 
> ?My position may be unseated...? Toshiro growled, ?However I know for a fact I qualify for at least the 15th seated position with my power.. everyone's told me that.. including my superior officers.? Toshiro narrowed his eyes as he looked at Akushou, ?More importantly than that though, I will tell you what I have told everyone else.? Toshiro pulled back his Zanpaktou, ?I don't care if the opponent is a thousand times stronger than me, my job is to protect Soul Society and my friends, even if I die in the process, I won't let someone like you win!? Toshiro swung his sword down at Akushou, however Akushou easily dodged the swing. Toshiro gritted his teeth a little, ?I'm not done yet!? Toshiro then swung his Zanpaktou back towards Akushou to begin a flurry of attacks on the ex captain.



Akushou caught Toshiro's blade in his hand and smirked. "My turn." With a quick turn, his right leg connects with Toshiro's side and sends him flying off into the air, shunpoing behind him, Akushou raises his hand and punches toshiro's gut, sending him hurtling towards a building below. "And for the finale." He lands atop the building before Toshiro hits it and grabs him by the neck. "See how i saved you? Mercy, It's something i do like to practice every now and again. I am not an evil man, i am a scientist young shinigami. One who wishes to find out the properties of all things, the truth of the worlds." He tightened his grip on Toshiro's neck. "Don't you want to know what is stronger? Which realm is truly the most worthy to survive? If we merge the human and the spiritual realms, will the humans die? will the shinigami die? Or will we all simply be forced to live as one world. The thought is intriguing isn't it?"

Soul Society- 

"We have stabilized the human world!" A twelfth division member huffs as he enters a captains meeting. "I see, How many captains can we send?" The man gulps. "There's... There's a problem with that... We have been able to set up a dimension, spatial rift that should protect against any damages the town would sustain in the current battle area. However, we can only withhold the rift for a short while. considering the battles already going on there... We would not be able to keep it under control should the captains choose to fight there!" The captain commander took a deep breath. "I see..." 

"But commander." Aesir spoke up. "We can hold the rift for long enough that we could send two of our vice captains to battle." The commander nodded. "Very well, Who shall we volunteer then?" Both the captain of the 9th division Gin and the captain of the 13th tsu raise their hands. "We shall donate out Vice Captains to the fight." The commander nods. "so be it! Vice captain of the 13th division, Sora Neya and Vice captain of the 9th division, Hakoni Makase shall be sent to the human world immediately!" "Yes sir." The captains nod and vanish in shunpo. "I pray they make it in time..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akushou caught Toshiro's blade in his hand and smirked. "My turn." With a quick turn, his right leg connects with Toshiro's side and sends him flying off into the air, shunpoing behind him, Akushou raises his hand and punches toshiro's gut, sending him hurtling towards a building below. "And for the finale." He lands atop the building before Toshiro hits it and grabs him by the neck. "See how i saved you? Mercy, It's something i do like to practice every now and again. I am not an evil man, i am a scientist young shinigami. One who wishes to find out the properties of all things, the truth of the worlds." He tightened his grip on Toshiro's neck. "Don't you want to know what is stronger? Which realm is truly the most worthy to survive? If we merge the human and the spiritual realms, will the humans die? will the shinigami die? Or will we all simply be forced to live as one world. The thought is intriguing isn't it?"



Toshiro coughed a little, blood coming out of his mouth, and he gagged a slight bit at the hand that surrounded his neck. Toshiro somehow managed to find the ability to breathe, even though Akushou's hand tightened on his grip, and Akushou went on to ask him if he wanted to know what was stronger, which realm would truly be worthy to survive, and that if they merged the human and the spiritual realm, will the humans die or will the shinigami die, or would they all simply be forced to live as one world, and then he asked if the thought is intriguing.

Toshiro looked at Akushou, pondering in thought for a moment about what the ex captain had told him, and then Toshiro placed a hand on Akushou's hand, ?Did the thought ever.. occur to you.. that both worlds might be destroyed together.. and then everyone would cease to exist?? Toshiro gasped out, trying to jerk Akushou's hand away from his throat so he could actually speak.


----------



## tgre (Jul 29, 2010)

Tora looked up, the huge reiatsu emanating from both the shop owner and Akushou was nearly blinding. It was like trying to look into the sun with the naked eye.

_"Where are you looking?"_ Yarai came out of nowhere and thrust his zanpakutou into what seemed to be Tora's chest.

"Jesus-" Tora yelled as he dodged it just in time, "Fucking hell man, give it a rest will you? I really don't want to fight."

Yarai stopped swinging his zanpakatou and looked at Tora dead in the eye, _"So when do you want to fight?"_

Tora was taken aback at his opponent, "You mean, you're giving me a time?"

_ "Yes."_

"Well, I don't know... how about we talk first? I really can't be arsed fighting over nothing. You're not giving me a reason to fight and I'd really rather just smoke my pipe and drink some sake- that reminds me-" Tora took out two kiseru pipes and offered one to Yarai, "how about you join me?"

Yarai hesitantly took one and examined it.

"I haven't done anything to it you know" Tora said as he took out the tobacco from a small pouch and slit it into both kiseru pipes and lit them.

"Enjoy, its on me. The finest tobacco you can get in the world." Tora grinned, "So why are you fighting?"

Yarai inhaled, coughed, _"This tobacco... is strong."_

Tora laughed.

Yarai shook his head and took a deep long pull before blowing out a cloud of bluish-grey smoke. Tora was impressed.
_ "I don't know why I started fighting. I was in the 11th division you know?"_
_
What's with this guy? I feel no killer intent at all. What the fuck am I doing? I should be killing him!_

Yarai looked over at Tora, _"I lost someone important to me because of the captain commander and Gotei 13. I've been fighting for no reason ever since."_

Tora sighed and looked around... he looked at the blood drenched street and the many people fighting for their lives; there was a chance that he might not be able to see some of the new friends he made today, "Give me a fucking break man."

Yarai looked at Tora in surprise.

"You lost someone important and decide to snap? Give me a fucking break." Tora stood up and stretched, "That's fucking pathetic. If I was going to have a cry after everyone that was close to me; died; then I'd be locked away in an insane asylum screaming bloody murder."

Yarai looked up at Tora, angerless eyes bore into his being, _"Perhaps you're right. I stopped caring about my state of mind a long time ago. Words pretty much bounce off me now. I have nothing left to live for. I gave up my morals and manners centuries ago."_

Tora sighed, "Everyone has a reason to fight."

_ "Perhaps, I'm still trying to search for mine."_

Tora looked up at the sky, Kento and Akushou were still going at it, "one of is not going to come out of this alive."

Yarai finished the tobacco left in his kiseru pipe and looked at Tora, _"you're probably right. I guess I might as well take some battlefield courtesy and introduce myself. My name is Kemonozu Yarai. Former 11th division, unseated. I was known as Lightning Horse back in my day."_

Tora unsheathed both his nodachi and wakizashi, the blades were glowing black, "I'm Kyoraku Tora, 3rd division, unseated. No nickname for me yet; but if I get a cool looking scar out of this battle... then maybe-" Tora grinned.

For the first time in decades, Yarai nearly let out a smile.

_ "Should we fight seriously then?"_

Tora steeled the grip on his zanpakutou

*Let us out Tora
 we'll wreak havoc
let us out
 let us out*

"I guess I have no choice" He whispered through gritted teeth.

"*SHOU! IJIRASHII!* (Destroy! The Innocence)" roared Yarai.

"*Rakka eda ni kaerazu*, *hakyou futatabi terasazu* *(A fallen blossom won't return to the branch, A broken mirror will never shine)*" whispered Tora.

Yarai's blade glowed bright yellow and elongated at a ridiculous length into a huge jousting lance. The blade was cracking with electricity. Metal gauntlets appeared on Yarai's arms that gripped the handle of the jousting lance tightly. The metal on metal clanked ominously.

Tora's zanpakutou turned pitch black and the hilt grew at a ridiculous length. Both zanpakutou turned into giant jet-black Zanbato. The blades of each as large as the average man, the width of each as large as broadswords and the hilts atleast half the length of the blades. A single dark-purple line ran through the middle of each blade; glowing ominously.

Tora grinned, "Atleast we both have ridiculously huge zanpakutou. This should be interesting."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro coughed a little, blood coming out of his mouth, and he gagged a slight bit at the hand that surrounded his neck. Toshiro somehow managed to find the ability to breathe, even though Akushou's hand tightened on his grip, and Akushou went on to ask him if he wanted to know what was stronger, which realm would truly be worthy to survive, and that if they merged the human and the spiritual realm, will the humans die or will the shinigami die, or would they all simply be forced to live as one world, and then he asked if the thought is intriguing.
> 
> Toshiro looked at Akushou, pondering in thought for a moment about what the ex captain had told him, and then Toshiro placed a hand on Akushou's hand, ?Did the thought ever.. occur to you.. that both worlds might be destroyed together.. and then everyone would cease to exist?? Toshiro gasped out, trying to jerk Akushou's hand away from his throat so he could actually speak.



Akushou tightened his grip slightly. "Now now, no trying to escape. We are having a conversation and it's not polite to run." He looked at Toshiro through his mask. "The thought has crossed my mind on more then one occasion, it's the very question i base my theory on. And to this, we come full circle." He smirked. "What will happen when the two worlds merge? Your very question forms the foundation of that question. Will we die or will we live. It's the idea that a man of science grows curious about. To study and study more the difference between these two worlds. To try and bring about a new era in scientific knowledge. Sure, we risk the loss of one of both worlds. But there are other worlds Toshiro-san. Other dimensions and other planes of existence. There is no need to worry about merely two places." He smirked. "Haven't you ever wondered... Just what is better? To be a human or a shinigami? Hasn't the thought crossed your mind?" 

"Do you question choices made by soul society young Shingami?" He smiled. "Do you have questions that can not be answered? I have answers and i have power. I have power to give you power. I have answers to your questions, are you curious? Are you determined to gain power? Tell me young shinigami, tell me what lies beneath that mask of a facade you wear."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VwdSDkASokk[/YOUTUBE]




?Gnngh..? Toshiro coughed again as the grip tightened, ?I'm not trying to run.. I'm trying.. to be able to speak better.. running is pointless.. now..? Toshiro then listened to Akushou as he spoke to him.

?_*The thought has crossed my mind on more then one occasion, it's the very question i base my theory on. And to this, we come full circle. What will happen when the two worlds merge? Your very question forms the foundation of that question. Will we die or will we live. It's the idea that a man of science grows curious about. To study and study more the difference between these two worlds. To try and bring about a new era in scientific knowledge. Sure, we risk the loss of one of both worlds. But there are other worlds Toshiro-san. Other dimensions and other planes of existence. There is no need to worry about merely two places. Haven't you ever wondered... Just what is better? To be a human or a shinigami? Hasn't the thought crossed your mind?*?_

Toshiro had just began to ponder over what Akushou began to tell him, when the ex Captain continued his little speech.

?_*Do you question choices made by soul society young Shingami? Do you have questions that can not be answered? I have answers and i have power. I have power to give you power. I have answers to your questions, are you curious? Are you determined to gain power? Tell me young shinigami, tell me what lies beneath that mask of a facade you wear.*"_

Toshiro's eyes widened as Akushou asked him all of those questions, and Toshiro thought back to many things that had occurred over the years. The death of his father for one thing, Soul Society should have easily detected a Hollow coming into Rukongai, so why did they not send Shinigami out sooner, why did it take them so long to respond to the occurrence? Toshiro's eyes narrowed a little bit as he thought about that, if Soul Society acted sooner, his father's life might have been saved, Toshiro might have still had a father figure in his life. Toshiro hated Soul Society for that occurrence for a long while before he finally got over it, however what Akushou had asked him brought all those feelings back to the surface.

Then there was the matter of Akuma's banishment, even if Akushou had been the root cause, Soul Society still made the decision to banish Akuma, and label him as a criminal without actually investigating into the situation. Akuma had been one of Toshiro's closest friends in an oddball sort of way, and Soul Society had taken that person, and then shoved him into a pit of hell in which Akuma would be forced to battle for all eternity. Kento had planned for this, and that also infuriated Toshiro quite a bit, why would Kento do something so reckless even if he planned on the end result being positive, didn't Kento think about the negative side of the situation at all? Toshiro growled under his breath, his anger starting to rise to the surface, clouding his judgment and making him react more on instinct alone.

?You have power...? Toshiro gasped a little, ?The power to.. give me power.. you said?? Toshiro looked directly at Akushou, his curiosity peaking ?Just what kind of power... are we talking about...? What kind of answers.. could you possibly have.. to my questions..??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?You have power...? Toshiro gasped a little, ?The power to.. give me power.. you said?? Toshiro looked directly at Akushou, his curiosity peaking ?Just what kind of power... are we talking about...? What kind of answers.. could you possibly have.. to my questions..??



"I'm glad you ask young shinigami." He smirked. "I have been around for many a year, over two thousand to be precise. I've seen the forming of the gotei 13, I have learned the forbidden kido, Kido that you have seen. That trick that Kento used to gather you all, I witnessed it myself. I know that technique and many others. I know secrets that are kept locked away with only the commanders say can they be revealed. Yet i know them. In time, I can find out the truth about your fathers death. Jikan... Taomi as you knew her has told me many things about you. I could find the answers for you, I could find the hollow for you. I could give you the power to kill the hollow where it stands... or i could chain it up with a kido... Let you take your time with it, let you dish out every last bit of pain it inflicted on your life since your fathers death."

Akushou loosened his grip. "I could give you power to rival a captain. Power to protect all you wish to protect and in the end, I could give you power to face me as an equal. I am not the kind of man to tell a lie, I have never been the kind of man to hide the truth. Know these words i speak are true and know that i would fully intend to give you power. Strength is important, but having no one to rival your power is boring. It makes learning truths less rewarding... So tell me young Toshiro. Tell me, What is it you desire."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Shino-

Being dragged into this fight was the last thing he wanted. "Damn it." He let out a huff of breath as his opponent neared him. "Good afternoon." He greets Shino with a pleasantry. However, his words are cold and dark, distant and devoid of emotion. "Just who are you?" Shino asks him. "You may call me Sunny." The reaper responds. "To whom am i speaking with?" Shino looks the man over, his scar is the most obvious thing about him. "The names Shino." 

Sunny nods. "That's a name i guess." Shino raises his arm up. "Mure, Locust!" His hands begin to glow and a large locust crawls from between them. The head of the locust is encased in a white mask much like a hollows. "Oh?" Sunny blinks, "Get him!" Shino throws his hand out in a command for the bug to attack. "RAAH!!!" The locust flies forward, Sunny steps to the side and swings his blade. "NNGRAH!" the bug calls out as it's wings shred and it falls to the ground. "A shame, is that all?" Shino grits his teeth. "This... Might be a bit harder then i thought at first..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Jikan vs Koshima

Koshima and Jikan clanged Zanpaktou against each other, engaging in the art known as sword fighting, with each attack Koshima made, Jikan would always make a counter attack, and despite the position difference, both of them seemed to be relatively evenly matched, though Jikan had the obvious advantage of having a greater amount of speed and strength. As Koshima went in for a slice from below which would cut her from the stomach to the chest, Jikan blocked from above with a slice polar opposite to Koshima's, and the two Zanpaktou clanged together, a small grin forming on Jikan's face, and Koshima narrowed his eyes, jumping backwards, and landing on the ground.

?You have a plan in store, don't you?? Koshima narrowed his eyes a little

?Oh no, I don't have any plan in store for you.? Jikan started to giggle, ?I was just thinking about how easily you fell for Lord Akushou's trap.?

Koshima raised an eyebrow, ?You sure can blabber nonsense around, you know that??

Jikan looked at Koshima with an eerie grin plastered on her face, ?You don't get it, do you? Shouldn't you have figured it out by now?? Koshima narrowed his eyes in confusion, ?Toshiro-kun's battles, he told you about them, didn't it strike you as odd that all of them seemed to be set up to break down his spirit??

Koshima's eyes widened in shock, and Jikan contined with her little speech, ?Did you think those battles were coincidences? No, I set it up to be like that, the location of where Toshiro-kun trained the humans, I knew when the strong Hollow would appear, I handed the letter to Toshiro involving his old house, I knew his father was a Hollow who would show himself there, I knew the Hollow Akuryu would show up there.? Jikan giggled a little as Koshima's expression turned from shock to horror, ?The only issue was that damn Akuma, he always kept getting in the way of my plan, always kept revitalizing Toshiro's spirit, however he's out of the picture now, I planned it so that all of this would happen, do you know why??

?You.. you didn't....? Realization dawned on Koshima, ?SHIT!? Koshima disappeared with a shunpo, and began racing back towards the direction where Toshiro and Akushou were located.

?It's too late Koshima.? Jikan smirked, ?Lord Akushou already has Toshiro-kun in his grasp, it's only a matter of time before he becomes one of us.?

--------------------------

With Akushou & Toshiro

Toshiro kept his eyes narrowed, taking in everything that Akushou had told him.

?_*I'm glad you ask young shinigami. I have been around for many a year, over two thousand to be precise. I've seen the forming of the gotei 13, I have learned the forbidden kido, Kido that you have seen. That trick that Kento used to gather you all, I witnessed it myself. I know that technique and many others. I know secrets that are kept locked away with only the commanders say can they be revealed. Yet i know them. In time, I can find out the truth about your fathers death. Jikan... Taomi as you knew her has told me many things about you. I could find the answers for you, I could find the hollow for you. I could give you the power to kill the hollow where it stands... or i could chain it up with a kido... Let you take your time with it, let you dish out every last bit of pain it inflicted on your life since your fathers death.*?_

Toshiro started to ponder all of this, and then Akushou continued.

?_*I could give you power to rival a captain. Power to protect all you wish to protect and in the end, I could give you power to face me as an equal. I am not the kind of man to tell a lie, I have never been the kind of man to hide the truth. Know these words i speak are true and know that i would fully intend to give you power. Strength is important, but having no one to rival your power is boring. It makes learning truths less rewarding... So tell me young Toshiro. Tell me, What is it you desire.*?_

Toshiro narrowed his eyes as he listened to the words of Akushou, pondering in complete thought, the man could easily give him what he wanted, Toshiro knew that much wouldn't be a lie, and then Toshiro turned his gaze back towards the ex Captain.

?My desire...? Toshiro started, and then paused for a moment, ?Is to be able to protect everyone I know.. and to destroy that damn bastard Akuryu.. and you could give me this kind of power..??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?My desire...? Toshiro started, and then paused for a moment, ?Is to be able to protect everyone I know.. and to destroy that damn bastard Akuryu.. and you could give me this kind of power..??



"All too easily young one. All far too easily, While i have you in my very grip i could give you this power. All it would take is transferring the energies i absorbed into you. That would be the first step. But the energy doesn't last, it needs to be fed continuously as it is merely borrowed. You will eventually return to your base level unless you continue to absorb the power. But within the continued absorption, your base level shall grow and grow, feeding off the power within your own body. Your strength would triple, you would no longer  need to feed the energy. You would have power greater then your own vice captains." 

He smirked. "Then i could teach you the secrets of Bankai, Imagine, power to rival a captains. Power to crush hollows with ease, even that Akuryu would pose no threat to you. No, He would be crushed under the weight of your power." He released Toshiro. "But you can not walk the path of a shinigami of the gotei 13 to obtain this power. You would have to follow me, you would need to come with me and work under me. But with me, you can rekindle the friendship you built with Jikan, I'm sure you would like the true her just as much." He holds out his hand. "What say you Toshiro? do you chose to fight with me or against me?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2010)

Kyohei Marufuji Vs Shigure Karumi
The Accelerator Vs The Decelerator​

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSlwNalNmJE&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]




Blue energy swirled Round Shigure's body, covering herself from Kyohei's sight. "What the hell?!" Kyohei covered his face from the extreme blowing wind. "Don't get blown away yet," Shigure's voice creeped through roaring wind. The blue swirling energy slowly began to dissolve as it revealed the Reaper. Kyohei never left his eyes off of her for a second, preparing himself for whatever might strike.

"Our date has just started," Shigure giggled as her Shikai became visible. Ten, that was the number of hovering knives that slowly rotated around her as if she were a planet. Each of the knives emitted a glowing blue aura that almost represented water. "Please, don't stare so much. Your making me blush," she giggled yet again in a carefree manner. Kyohei eyes remained steady with defiance.

"If floating knives is your best trick then your in some deep shit," Kyohei scowled as he remained light on his feet. So this was the Shikai he had heard about. The first release of a shinigami's zanpakutou. Kyohei was slightly informed about it from one of the Joutei members, but he didn't see it much of interest. Now it was his turn to stand against it with all he had.

"Don't worry, the ride will just be getting better from here!" Shigure pointed her index finger at Kyohei's direction. At that instant, one of the knives flew after him. Kyohei rolled out of its path, letting it stab into the ground. The boy quickly reacted with a tossed sucker. Shigure dashed to the right, evading the sucker before it could explode.

Shigure set off another knife with small left finger. Kyohei turned to the side, easily escaping it. He pulled his wrist back, ready to throw another sucker. Shigure raised her index finger, sending the first knife that was on the floor into his hand. "Gah!" the knife spilled blood, causing him to drop his weapon.

 He quickly removed the knife from his palm and went to grab another sucker, but something was wrong. His right hand was moving slower than usual. "What the hell? he looked at his slow moving hand. Another knife came flying from Shigure. Unable to react in time, he is stabbed in his shoulder.

"Shit!" he said before noticing his shoulder started slowing down as well. At that time, his bleeding hand returned to its normal speed. Shigure pulled her thumb towards her, returning the knife into her circle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Koshima continued along his way, he couldn't believe he overlooked something like this, Toshiro's fights had all been set up by Jikan in order to break his spirit. Jikan had studied Toshiro for quite some time, learning exactly what made him tick, and exactly what could easily get through his personality. Toshiro had a problem with putting up walls around him, so you had to be ridiculously close in order to be able to read him properly, and that damn bastard Akushou intended to break all of the walls down in order to have Toshiro joined the reapers.

“Damn it, I can't let this happen!” Koshima yelled as he pushed forward, “Even if I get killed, I'll stop the bastard from taking you, Toshiro-san!”

-------------------------

 With Akushou and Toshiro

“_*All too easily young one. All far too easily, While i have you in my very grip i could give you this power. All it would take is transferring the energies i absorbed into you. That would be the first step. But the energy doesn't last, it needs to be fed continuously as it is merely borrowed. You will eventually return to your base level unless you continue to absorb the power. But within the continued absorption, your base level shall grow and grow, feeding off the power within your own body. Your strength would triple, you would no longer need to feed the energy. You would have power greater then your own vice captains.*”_

Toshiro's judgmental side had been cut off, to the point where he couldn't even hear the voice of his Zanpaktou calling out to him, telling him that it was a trap, that this had all been a part of Akushou's plan in order to convince him to join the Reapers, that Toshiro should say no, that he shouldn't abandon his friends for such a stupid purpose, all Toshiro could hear right now was the voice of Akushou, calling out to him, telling him to come join him. The ex captain continued along his tirade speech, weakening every barrier Toshiro had placed easily.

“_*Then i could teach you the secrets of Bankai, Imagine, power to rival a captains. Power to crush hollows with ease, even that Akuryu would pose no threat to you. No, He would be crushed under the weight of your power, but you can not walk the path of a shinigami of the gotei 13 to obtain this power. You would have to follow me, you would need to come with me and work under me. But with me, you can rekindle the friendship you built with Jikan, I'm sure you would like the true her just as much." He holds out his hand. "What say you Toshiro? do you chose to fight with me or against me?*”_

Toshiro's eyebrows furrowed as he contemplated over everything Akushou had said, the offer Akushou gave him suddenly became far too tempting to refuse, all he needed to do was follow Akushou, and he could have the power he'd need in order to do everything he wanted, a simple task which Toshiro could easily perform without any dignity, although just as Toshiro went to respond to Akushou, he had been cut off by the voice of Koshima.

“Think about what you're doing, Toshiro-san!” Koshima yelled at the top of his lungs, having just arrived on the scene to hear the end of Akushou's little speech, “Are you really going to abandon your friends just for that?! Would you become a puppet just for that?! Think back, remember what Isis told you in your subconscious, remember what Akuma told you before he was banished, remember what I told you before you came to the human world!” Koshima's voice seemed to crack and break as he yelled at Toshiro, “Don't do it, Toshiro-san! Don't let him win!” The words that Koshima yelled at Toshiro managed to catch the attention of everyone around, regardless of their distance from him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Akira Vs Kokegan-

Akira shook his head as he raised himself from the ground. "Oh? Still conscious? Guess we'll have to change that..." Kokegan grinned devilishly, he pulled his fist back, Akira's eyes widen, The fist slams down on his body, followed by another and another and another. The fists rain down on him with amazing speed. "BWAHAHAHAHAH!" Kokegan begins to laugh, a dust cloud builds up around the area Akira was laid down.

"AKIRA!!!!" The voice rings in the ears of everyone around, a mix of a human and a wolf howling out a name. "Eh?" Kokegan blinks when a fist slams into his face. "NNGGGG!!!" He rolls across the ground and shakes his head as he stops himself. "Damn, What the hell hit me...!?" Looking over at his previous location he can see a Man... No... a wolf... On two legs, but with the body of a man. A werewolf it had to be... "The hell?" He noticed the wolf had fists and legs like a man... "Who the hell are you?" Kokegan asks. "I am Kazen!" He growls. Kokegan smirked. "Another wolf man huh?" He tightened his grip. "Let's go then. I've already beat one of you." 

"Not exactly." The smoke around Akira begins to clear as he gets to his knees and forces himself up. "How... how did you survive that barrage!?" Akira smirked, wiping a bit of blood from the corner of his mouth. "Armored wolf..." ?Don't do it, Toshiro-san! Don't let him" The three of them all look up at one of the buildings. "Heh, Standing up to Akushou huh...?"

----

Akushou-

"Toshiro, If you don't believe me..." The green lines formed on his arm once more, he placed his palm on Toshiro's chest and smirked. "Transfer!" A pulse of light travels down his arm and makes its way into Toshiro's body, The energy causes his own reikyo to burst fourth. "This is a fraction of the power i absorbed from those seated officers. What i have given you is enough to defeat the man before us, or to defeat Jikan. Use it how you want Toshiro, Use it against me if you wish. This is a gift, for you to use as you please. So show me, What is it that is more important to you?" He smirked from behind his mask. "But know this, I will always be there, Always willing to offer you power no matter how you respond. Here to help you through the times of struggle if you need it."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

*Toshiro vs Koshima*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Shino- 

"Swarm, Spider!" He throws both hands out and two large spiders land on the ground. "This will end the same was as before." Shino smirked. "Each of my bugs has a purpose. I haven't quite figured out Locusts... But i've practiced well with a few of them and have learned their powers." He points forward and the spiders speed forth and raise their fangs up to attack. "Pointless." Sunny prepares to swing his blade, but the spiders explode. "What?" Waves of web cover his body and he struggles against it. "Interesting, so they explode into spider web." 

Shino nodded. "That's about half right." He smirked. "Swarm, Beetle!" A large beetle forms beside him, it stands as high as he does and lets out a roar. "The web is only half the spiders ability. See, When it explodes, It's not web that it creates. It's thousands of small spiders, they create the web as they fly outward, once they land on target, they continue to create webs to ensure the target doesn't move." He points at Sunny. "Go Beetle." He smirked and the beetle charges forward, lowering it's head for an attack.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2010)

Karakura Town~ 

Caesar once told me; Fere libenter homines id quod volunt credunt.: Men freely believe what they wish

The flames of Cerberus reignite as Marcus pulled his Zanpaktou from the area that Dmitri had boxed off. "What's the matter Shchenok? Dmitri asks as a rather puzzled look draped about Marcus' features. "I tells yous what. Since your sword is obviously fires based, I'll give you a freebies." the demented assassin says as he pushes his sunglasses back up to his face.  "Why would you help an enemy out? What's in it for you?" Marcus replied as he propped Cerberus on his shoulders. "Simple comrade, you are the firsts to pushs mes to release Shikon no Asseisha in a longs times. So I'm a little impressed." Dimitri replied with a cackle of laughter. "Seriously nows, listens up. Shikon no Asseisha can controls the air current around its or a small ranged areas, like yous just saws. Simples no?" Dimitri says. He stands there with a grin on his face as he allowed what he said to settle in.  "Ah. Well thanks, all that means is I have to is kill you before you can attack again." Marcus replies as he pulls Cerberus over his head. 

 "Lets see you put these flames out!" Marcus yells as he starts to spin Cerberus over his head. The air around Marcus began to wave as the heat index goes way up. Black flames start to spark to life as the trident spins. Dmitri just looked on in anticipation as a wall of flames built over Marcus' head. "Thats is pretty and alls, but what is the function ofs it? I'm not scared." Dmitri says with a yawn as he lowers both arms from his chest.  "Just give it a second Dmirti, you'll see, Aequor Incendiary!" Marcus yells as he gripped the Trident halting the spin as a sea of flames formed over his head. Dmitri's eyes widen as Marcus pulls down with his weapon down. The flames seem to swell like a wave as it cascades down toward the roof top. Is funnels down and splashes about acting more like water then it did fire. It built up and toward like a rough wave as it raced toward the Reaper, "This I was nots expectings." Dmitri says almsot slack jawed. 

Sprinting back he brings both his hands up, "Doubles Vacuums Vortex!" he commands. In the middle of the tidal wave a small four by for box opens up as the fire in the region is extinguished. "Bingos." Dmitri beams as he Shumpos forward and dives through the hole. But Marcus was expecting this and as the wave of flame washed over the side of the building he too had Shumpod forward. A crackling sound ignites as the butt of his trident slams into the midsection of Dmitri's body. The Reaper's eyes snap open as Marcus pulled back and spun the trident around and back down. Dmitri screams in agony as the tips of the trident cuts into his face, but no blood is spilled as the three jagged gashes are cauterized. 

Dmitri blurs back as he grips his face as the very skin around the cuts boil.  The glasses that clung to his face split as they too were cut. "Thats very sneaky comrade." He bites. But he would get no response form Marcus, he was already on the move again. The trident spins wildly again as Marcus drags it along, black flames in toe trying to behead his opponent. Dmitri's green eyes widen as he pulls an arm up and dashes forward. Reinforcing it with his right for good measure Dmitri blocks the attack about three feet into the weapon. -CLANG!- the Dmitri's slides slightly to the right as he guarded, a grin split his lips this was the disadvantage of such a long weapon. But then he hears a very unfamiliar noise. -Click Tsh tsh tsh tsh tsh!- Marcus Zanpaktou segmented. On a chain of black fire the head of the trident whips around stabbing Dmirti in the back. 

Yelling bloody murder as he spins around a vortex steam poured from Dmitri's wound as his skin started to melt like cheese. With a Shunpo the assassin dislodges the trident form his back. Reappearing a couple feet away he rotates the shoulder that was stuck. "Very sneaky indeed Comrade. Your toy haz mores then fire afters all." Dmitri growls as he allows his arms to sag. Then leaping into the air Dmitri counters, "Rieatsu Spark!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Koshima brought his sword up, connecting Zanpaktou with Toshiro's, however Koshima found himself being the one who was being pushed back, much different from their previous encounters in sparring sessions, however this time had become much different than those times back then, Toshiro wasn't out for a spar this time, Toshiro meant to wipe him off the face of Soul Society itself, or in the case of their current location, the human world. Toshiro brought his Zanpaktou back, and collided Zanpaktou with Koshima again, however once again Koshima found himself pushed backwards, so Toshiro had really become stronger after all, Akushou's words certainly held no lie there.

“_Damn, this is going to be a tough one.” _Koshima mused to himself, jumping backwards and holding out his hand, “Hadou #31, Shakkahou!” A red burst of reiatsu flame shot out at Toshiro, however Toshiro easily dodged it by moving to the side, surprising Koshima quite a bit. Toshiro charged in again, and swung his Zanpaktou at Koshima once more, and Koshima blocked with a swing of his own, however this time the strike appeared to be more evenly matched, and Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, did Toshiro's power fluctuate on that strike, or did he just hold back on purpose? Koshima couldn't tell, however Koshima made the next attack, swinging his Zanpaktou in vertically from above, however Toshiro blocked with a horizontal swing from below.

“This is a pretty neat power, eh?” Toshiro smirked a little bit, and then pulled his Zanpaktou back, rearing it for another swing, however Koshima jumped away from him.

“I'm wondering how long it will last for you.” Koshima stated, surprising Toshiro a little.

“What do you mean by that?” Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little.

“That swing back there, it wasn't as powerful as your previous swings.” Koshima sighed, “So I don't think that power of yours is going to last forever.” Koshima grinned, “You had better hope I'm defeated before your power runs out.”

Toshiro smirked, “Always the capable one, being able to figure out things quite easily, you're quite the studier in combat, Koshima.”

Toshiro charged forward after that, and Koshima and Toshiro locked blades once more, entering the combat dance that everyone else seemed to be involved in right now, Toshiro would swing from one direction, and Koshima would swing from the opposite direction, back, forth, back forth, this little dance continued, until Toshiro altered back to his sword switching style, surprising Koshima, and making a rather deep cut through his shoulder, and a small part of his chest. Koshima jumped backward, and gripped his shoulder, coughing up a little bit of blood.

“You bastard.. you really are going for the kill.” Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, his vision becoming slightly blurry.

“Perhaps, or maybe I'm just testing out Akushou's words.” Toshiro grinned, “Akushou did tell me that as long as I continued to absorb power, my power would grow.”

Koshima laughed, “You really think Akushou would help you?” Koshima smirked, “You're nothing more than a puppet, that's all you've ever been, a weak puppet that everyone could prey on, you haven't changed a bit.”

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, and with a swift shunpo appeared behind Koshima, slicing out at the surprised Shinigami from behind, and creating another deep cut straight up his back. Koshima fell to the ground, and coughed up a decent bit more blood, and he could feel that Toshiro's Reiatsu had already begun to wain, it wouldn't be long before his power faded out eventually, so Toshiro had decided to end the fight quickly. Toshiro turned around to watch the other fights that were going on, meanwhile Hogo and Kihone could only watch in shock from the sidelines, both of them fearing to attempt to help Koshima, not entirely certain what Toshiro was thinking.

“You going to kill me?” Koshima asked, curious as to the thoughts running through Toshiro's mind right now.

“No, I have no reason to do so, those wounds wouldn't be enough to kill you.” Toshiro sighed a little bit, “Now I'm just thinking about what my next move is going to be.”

Koshima grinned, “You could go after Jikan now, however that power wouldn't last forever.” Koshima chuckled weakly, “You'd just end up being destroyed by her.”

Toshiro twirled his Zanpaktou around in his hand, keeping a close track of all the fights that seemed to be going on, and soon enough Ryuusen appeared back on the battlefield.

“Koshima-san, what in the world happened here? I heard you calling out to Toshiro-san.” Ryuusen called out, and Toshiro took a glance back at the bow using human, curious as to why he had suddenly come back.

“Toshiro-san has chosen to join Akushou.” Koshima stated with an empty voice, attempting to get back up to his own feet.

“Th..that's.. impossible.” Ryuusen gaped at Koshima, and then looked up as Toshiro turned around to face him.

“Well, I wouldn't say that's entirely impossible.” Toshiro smirked at Ryuusen, pointing his Zanpaktou at the arrow user, “However if you want, we can test out which is better, your bow or my sword.”

Ryuusen narrowed his eyes a little bit as he studied Toshiro, something seemed off about the attitude that Toshiro had been using, even though Toshiro appeared to act like he had joined up with Akushou, it seemed more like Toshiro was playing a game of wits with Akushou, however that wouldn't make any sense to be honest, playing a game of wits with someone like Akushou would be suicidal. Ryuusen decided he would trust Toshiro, and play this little game with him.

“Don't hurt me too badly.” Ryuusen smiled as he formed his Reiatsu bow over his hand with the use of his cross, the bow still looking translucent as opposed to solid.

“I don't have a clue what you're talking about.” Toshiro grinned, “I'm going to thoroughly enjoy this though.” Toshiro's power had finally waned down back to his previous level of strength, however Toshiro could still easily defeat Ryuusen if he wanted to.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Akushou raised his hand "And so, the curtain falls on the play." He raised his arm. "Collector." The green orb shot out, The battles so far had released a decent amount of reishi into the air, and with each swing, Toshiro lost more of the power he was given, The collector orb took in all of the reishi, Each bit that was given of in each battle. Collecting it all and absorbing it into it's green field. "I thank you for that act Toshiro-Kun. You have given me more power because of it." He rested his hand atop his zanpakto's hilt. "Honestly, It was entertaining for a second, But i've grown bored." Looking down, he noticed more then one unconscious reaper. "So i'll give you a present to pass the time." With a shunpo he lands near the unconscious souls. 

"It's time you wake up." With a quick draw and a swing the three  bodies begin to merge into one body. "NNNGGGAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!" The three shout in unison as their bodies form into a lump of flesh coated in black. The lump of black begins to grow and increase in size until the final form is revealed. A massive man, three times are large and as muscled as any. With a single head and three faces. One face on either side of the head and one face in the middle. "Nngg....What happened?" they speak all at once. "You have been granted the strength of three men." Akushou smirked. "Now, Test out the power i've given that young shinigami." He points towards Toshiro. "Sir!" the voices all agree and shunpo off. "Don't test me Toshiro, I am forgiving, But i despise liars."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2010)

"Finally I thought that guy would never be quiet." Fumiko complained as she cleaned the dry blood out her ear by running her finger through her ear. Though the bliss was short lived as Takuma rose back up blood flowing from his new head wound.

"That really hurt you know that? Though I rather you threw it at my head than my throat. I voice is to beautiful to be silenced!" Streching out his mircophone Takuma began to show off his master of the nunchucks he carried.

“Think about what you're doing, Toshiro-san!” 

The sudden shouting from Koshima caught mostly everyone's attention. The pair looked up to see Toshiro and Akushou. The first thought through both of their minds was that he had some kind of death wish challenging that man by himself.

“Are you really going to abandon your friends just for that?! Would you become a puppet just for that?! Think back, remember what Isis told you in your subconscious, remember what Akuma told you before he was banished, remember what I told you before you came to the human world!”

"I'm pretty sure he remembers Akuma's words." Fumiko snickered "Be serious here" Kioshi scolded causing her to pout.

Koshima's voice seemed to crack and break as he yelled at Toshiro, “Don't do it, Toshiro-san! Don't let him win!” The words that Koshima yelled at Toshiro managed to catch the attention of everyone around, regardless of their distance from him.

"What's the matter worried about him?" Takuma spoke up in a serious voice almost as if he cared.

"No I really don't care what he does." Kioshi retorted bluntly as he re-drew both of his swords. "I really don't wanna think about him being weak enough to consider anything your boss has to say. Though if he does it just means he's to be dealt with later is all." This was all either had to say on the subject as Fumiko stood beside Kioshi with her blade drawn.

"I can't really blame you. I'm a proudful guy myself, so I couldn't see myself stooping that low" He sighed as he spoke taking a defensive stance. "I guess this means you both are coming after me?" Though his oppoents stayed silent, but thier actions spoke louder. In a burst of speed Kioshi ran at Takuma coming up from the ground in an upward spin. He dodged wrapping part of the blade around his mircophone and turning to flip Kioshi onto his back.

"Hadou #31 - Shakkahou ("Red Flame Cannon")" 

A red ball of fire zoomed past Takuma who narrowly dodged. Tips of his hair was fringed from the close call. He could easily tell she was holding power back from the already reduced power spell. Tightening his grip around his sword Kioshi pulled Takuma toward him and cut the man up his midsection. Takuma staggered back in pain having no time to rest as another red fire ball flew at him.

"KIDOOOOOOOO!" He sung out as he mike amplified his voice and hitting the right frequency he completely canceled the hado spell.

"Your zanpaktou...is obviously sound based." Kioshi stated as he cautiously stalked Takuma. "S-so....you f-figured it out huh?" Takuma managed to get out in ragged breathe. "My second time attacking you after you activated shikai and just now were test. Your microphone doesn't ampilfy your voice...no that's just to throw people off. It manipulates frequency does it not?"

Takuma hated to admit...which he wasn't going to do, but he was out done or that what he wanted them to think atleast. "You've figured out my ability huh. Your pretty smart if you figured that out with just two tests, but-"

*Whistle*

Immediately four others showed up to support Takuma. Two landed in front and two above their heads on buildings. "This is a war! So it's always good to have friends around isn't it?" Takuma yelled as he and the others gave charge to overwhelm the two shinigami. Quickly the shinigami pair ran toward each other throwing their backs together as the reaper members began to surround them. "Same old, same old, right my Kioshi?" Asked Fumiko as she gripped the hilt of her broadsword and readied for attack. "I've got your back and you've got mine. Same old deal as you said." That was all that needed to be said between the two as they went at the threat head on.

"Heavenly Angel Sing and Heavenly Angel Pray, Hellish Ghoul Cry and Hellish Demon Roar. Kibishii Enjixeru!" Both swords transformed into two dual scythes with rigid sides as Kioshi blocked the on coming sword.

"Protect, Shi-rudo!" Basked in a golden light a shield of equal brillance showed forth as Fumiko effortlessly blocked three of the reapers single handed.

The full extent of what little ability they held was now unleashed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Toshiro growled a little bit, he had expected more or less that Akushou had caught onto him, of course he didn't think that Akushou would be willing to help him out, however when Toshiro noticed the Reapers bodies merge into one, his eyes widened a little bit. The damn bastard had just merged three of the reapers into one being, in addition to having outsmarted him the entire way, Akushou certainly had a way of embarrassing him to no end, and that just kept getting under Toshiro's skin.

?Tch!? Toshiro rolled to the side as a huge Zanpaktou nearly came crashing down onto him, ?Damn it all, you're in the fucking way!? Toshiro went to slice at the huge Shinigami, however the Shinigami easily blocked his attack, ?What the fuck?! They're not just strong, they're fucking fast too!?

?I'll give it a whirl.? Ryuusen pulled back on his bow string, shooting off a single compact arrow at the Shinigami, however the Shinigami merely swung the oversized Zanpaktou around, and cut straight through the arrow, ?Well damn, that didn't work at all.?

Toshiro sighed in exasperation, ?Of course it wouldn't have worked, the fucker's nearly as strong as I am.? Toshiro charged in at the overgrown Shinigami, however he got rammed by a punch which knocked him backwards. The large Shinigami charged at Toshiro, however it jumped out of the way as Ryuusen shot off 200 arrows at it, then barreled down towards Ryuusen, but Toshiro came in from behind, attempting to throw another Zanpaktou swing at it, only for the Shinigami to block with it's own.

?Nearly as strong as you are?? The three Shinigami called out in unison, ?We'd like to think differently.? The three Shinigami stated, and then started to power up their own Reiatsu until they had surpassed Toshiro in strength slightly.

?You've gotta be kidding me..? Toshiro stared in complete awe at that scene, he couldn't think of any words to describe just how screwed both himself and Ryuusen were, there was no way in hell that either of them would be defeating the damn Shinigami on their own or together.

?Damn it..? Koshima called from the sidelines as the oversized Shinigami barreled towards Toshiro with a swift speed, ?If only Toshiro-san hadn't chosen to damage me so harshly..?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Hueco mundo-

"So... I killed a man who called himself King. Yet, I don't feel any more superior...." Akuma rubs his temples. "Oogachaka ooga ooga!  oogachaka! ooga ooga! oogachakka! ooga ooga!  oogachkka!" Six hollows danced around, "AKUMA KICK!" Akuma leaps into the air and kicks all six into the ground. "OI! WHAT WAS THAT FOR!?" The sixth one shouts, he's not like the rest. He's tall and skinny, his skin is red and he appears to wear a loincloth. "Oi.. the hell are you guys doing." Akuma blinks. "Inga Inga, You new King! Inga Inga, So we sing!" The five easter island wannabees sing. "OOH OOH!" The all begin to beat up the sixth one. "Inga Inga! you need sing!" They shout. "I'M SORRY! I FORGOT!!!" The ant line hollow screams. 

"OI! Leave him alone!" Akuma shouts. "Hoi Hoi!" The five drop to a knee in respect. "...." Akuma rubs his temples. "God... I've become king of the morons... Toshiro would be so fucking lovin this." He looked over to the ant like hollow and pointed his club at him. "You!" He commands. "HEEE!!!!" The ant screams and holds up his arms in front of his face. "What is it!? Don't beat me! I'm sorry i didn't sing!" He cries. "Shut up! I'm only talking to you because you DON'T sing." he grumbled. "What's your name?" The hollow blinked and lowered his arms, tears forming in his eyes. 

"WAAAHHH~~~~" He rushed over to Akuma, dropping to his knees and grabbing Akuma's shirt as he sobbed. "OI! CUT THAT SHIT OUT!" Akuma smacks him. "Ahh... The pain..." A lump breaks through his mask as he lays with his head in the ground and butt in the air. "Just tell me your name damn it!" Akuma rubbed the bridge of his nose. "It's Ssob B. Uggy! a pleasure to meet you!" The hollow quickly shoot sup out of the sand and extends his hand. 

".... How the hell did you end up in this weird group!?" He points over to the five easter island hollows. "It's a terrible story... they forced me to join them.. they beat me when i didn't sing! IT WAS TERRIBLE!!! WAAAAH!!!!" He gripped onto Akuma's shirt again. "CUT THAT OUT!" Akuma hit him once more, the lump on his head formed another lump. "Forgive me." Ssob bowed to Akuma. "Geez. Why are you guys following me around anyways?!" Ssob blinked. "Ah, see, this is the rule of Hueco mundo, weak follow the strong! It's to protect us! you beat the guy we followed, so now we have to follow you! Simple right!" Ssob struck a proud pose, then noticed Akuma had started to walk off. "WAAH!!! HE DIDN'T EVEN LISTEN!!!"

"HOOGA BOOGA! RUN AWAY! HOOGA BOOGA! FOLLOW HEY!" they scream as they chase after Akuma. "AH!?" AKuma looked behind him to see all six following behind him. "GAAH!!! JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!" Akuma shouts. "OOGA CHAKKA! OOGA CHAKKA!!!" The hollows begin to dance as they run. "DON'T DANCE WHILE YOU RUN IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

*Ryuusen & Toshiro vs The Trio-Faced Shinigami*

Toshiro went to black the first Zanpaktou strike, however he quickly discovered this had been a feint, and a large fist slammed into him, causing him to cough up some blood, and knocking him backwards a good bit. Ryuusen used the opportunity to fire an arrow at the overgrown Shinigami, thinking the distraction would work, however the Shinigami merely turned and sliced with it's Zanpaktou, cutting the arrow down once again. The Shinigami charged at Ryuusen, however Toshiro charged in from the side, but then the Shinigami stopped short, allowing Toshiro to appear right in front of Ryuusen, then the Shinigami grabbed Toshiro's head, and slammed it straight into Ryuusen's, knocking both of them backwards.

“Gnngh!” Toshiro rubbed his head, “What the fuck is your head made out of?!”

“Don't be like that now.” Ryuusen rubbed his own head, “I could say the same thing for you, because you hitting me hurt worse than me hitting you did.”

“Tch, whatever.” Toshiro hopped back up onto his feet, only to be picked up by the Shinigami, and the slammed into the ground, which ended up creating a small explosion due to the amount of reiatsu that had been let off from Toshiro attempting to escape.

“Toshiro-san!” Ryuusen called out, however the smoke cleared to reveal Toshiro only suffered some minor burn wounds.

“Wh.. why did I explode..?” Toshiro asked, confused as to why his plan to escape backfired.

Ryuusen pulled back on his bow string, and immediately fired off 200 arrows, however the Shinigami merely shunpo'd behind him at a speed he couldn't quite keep track of, and the Zanpaktou managed to cut into Ryuusen's back, causing a medium depth cut to appear up his back as Ryuusen barely managed to roll out of the way. Toshiro charged in, and made a slash at the Shinigami, finally managing to get an attack off which hit the Shinigami, however the wound had been superficial at best. Ryuusen pulled back on his bow string, allowing another compact bow to fly off, which hit the Shinigami head on, knocking them backwards a little, however the Shinigami didn't lose their balance, and hadn't taken a huge wound from the attack either.

“You know something?” Ryuusen turned to Toshiro, who looked at him with a raised brow.

“What's that?” Toshiro asked, curious as to where Ryuusen had been going with this.

“He let us hit him on purpose.” Ryuusen stated the obvious, which caused Toshiro to stare at him blankly.

“I knew that from the beginning.” Toshiro continued to stare blankly at Ryuusen, before turning his attention back to the overgrown Shinigami, “Enough with the stupid antics, it's time to actually get serious.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2010)

Karakura Town~ 

"Rieatsu Spark!" Dmitri yells at the peak of his jump. For the first time the whole fight Marcus could see the air currents that his opponent had spoken of, and what he saw caused him to pause. A large amount of Rieatsu gathered around his fist and swirled like a maelstrom. Dmitri's green eyes glowed intensely as he plummeted back down to the roof. The Rieatsu that the man had gathered increased his weight and he feel like a piece of lead in water. With crunch he hits the roof slightly causing it to buckle under his force. Both hand rocket down and slam into the roof as well as he knelt. -Fzzt!- An almost electrical spark forms. Swirls of a path form in a jagged line. With an electrical crackling the spark leaps forward carving a path of destruction toward Marcus as the path had dictated. _uh-un_ Marcus thinks as he pulls his Zanpaktou over his back allowing it to spin over his shoulders, with a grin he pulled it over to the other side of his body as Dmitri shot forward following his attack. With a jagged grin spread across his lips Marcus spun in place,  "Now Son of Rome!" Cerberus howls as Dmitri opens himself up ever so slightly.

 "Hado No. 1 Sho!" Marcus yells as he stops his spinning motion and thrust the butt of his trident toward the leaping Dmitri. -Click Tsh tsh tsh tsh tsh!- the lower section of the trident dislodges and fires forward with the force of the Hado that Macus had used. Flames trailed off the section of staff as it rockets forward in a spiraling motion cleaving the spark in twain. Dmitri's face is riddled with surprise as the length of staff rockets toward him, this one was full of surprises. Dmitri hated surprises. "Vacuums Punch." he grits as both arms rocket upward. -CLANG!- With a resounding thud Dmitri is knocked back as parts of the gauntlets he is wearing cracks. As he fell back to the roof that look of surprise twisted to disgust as he twisted his body allowing him to back flip as he landed breaking his fall gracefully. 

"Yous fulls of surprises comrade." Dmitri bites as he shakes his body off.  "I'll take that as a compliment." Marcus says with a grin as he pulled his Zanpaktou back together. "I told you my names Mr. Thirds Divisions. Would you be so kinds to tell me yous." Dmitri says with a kind gesture.  "What is so important about a name Dmitri?" Marcus asks as he Shunpos forward. Dmitri counters with his own Shunpo, but he quickly trips up and hits the ground. A even larger look of surprise fell across his face as he looked down to see his legs tangled in a flaming net that Marcus is holding.  "Gotcha." Marcus beams with a grin. -SKIIIIIIIIIT, SKIIIIIIIT!- Two forearm length blades on each gauntlet slide out with sparks.  "Yous not the only ones wif trickyness." He says as he pushes the blades forward,-RIIIIP!- the net shreds as he Shunpos back again. 

"Why misters too goods to tells mes, so I cans writes its on yous tombstones." Dmitri replies as he brings his bladed fist up to his face. Marcus' gaze turned stern,  "Marcus Claudius Bruticus. Remember the name well Dmitri, because it is belongs to the man that will send you to hell." Marcus bites sternly. Dmitri scoffs at the statement as a smile fractures his lips. "I don'ts thinks so. Let me shows you why the Second Divisions couldn't stops me." Dmitri says as he builds his Rieatsu. "Vacuum Combos." he says as he increases the current around his fist with his vacuum punch and increased the current around both feet with the vortex boxes. 

"Lets me shows yous a trues death." and with that last sentence Dmitri vanishes. Marcus eyes widen. He couldn't even follow the movement. On the other side of the building Dmitri reappears. "Did you feels them?" he asks Marcus. The Roman just turns around to his opponent eyes wide in surprise. "I guess nots, pity really. You were a worthys opponent fors at leasts a shots times." Dmitri says as a dome of flashes appears around Marcus. He didn't know how many times Dmitri cut him, all Marcus knew it was a lot. As blood sprayed his world turned dark as he collapses to the ground, a pool of blood his would be coffin. "Unto deaths comrade." Dmitri says solemnly as Marcus faded. Deep within a darkness pulses though. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

"Lets go, you heard the General." Lucina barks as she stands.  "You can't stand him either can you?" Reno asks as his body contorts to that of a normal Jackal, his mask resembled Lucina's now. Form fitting with no special characteristics. "No need in asking such redundant questions Reno." she replied as they started to walk along. Reno burst out in a fit of laughter as he followed behind. "Whats so funny?" Lucina demands as her eyes flare with anger.  "Oh nothing, you just addressed me by my name for the first time since we met."......


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

The Sands of Hueco mundo-

"I'm... Going... to... Kill.. Them..." Akuma grips the sand tightly. "It's ok, I think we lost them." Ssob whispers. "WHEN THE HELL DID YOU GET HERE!?" Akuma shouts. "Ah, I shrunk down and attached to your shirt!" Ssob strikes a proud pose. "Eh?" He blinks, "HE RAN OFF AGAIN!?!?!?!?!" Ssob shouts as he sees a trail of dust flowing behind Akuma. "COME BAAACCKKK DON'T LEAVE ME WITH THEM!!!" Tears flow from his mask as he chases after Akuma. 

"HOOGA!!!! CHAKKA!!!" the easter island hollows all leap in the air. "WHEN THE HELL DID THEY CATCH UP!?!?!?!?!?!" Akuma screams. "WAAAH!~~~ IT'S THE OOGA PRESS!!!" Ssob shouts. "IT HAS A NAME!?" Akuma's eyes widen. *ahem* "The Ooga press." Ssob is now dressed up as a proffesor in a white coat, pointing to a chalk board with the easter island hollows on it. "Is a combination attack used by the Hooga Hollows." He flips the chalk board, revealing the hollows body slamming Akuma. "The press is an attack that combines speed, power and highly condensed reiatsu to break the opponent." 

"QUIT MESSING AROUND!!!!" Akuma preforms a flying kick to Ssob's head, sending him rolling across the sands of hueco mundo before finally hitting a rock and causing a large explosion. "W...why... did i explode?" Ssob coughs. "DAMN IT!!! GET AWAY!!!" Akuma kicks on of the Hooga hollows away, causing the other four to slam into each other and fall to the ground. "Huff...Huff..huff... this couldn't get any worse..." 

A few feet behind Akuma, a massive blast of red energy rips through the ground. "Nnngh... You bastard..." a bat like hollow flies into the air, it's body is massive compared to other hollows. "BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Akuma's eyes widen "I know that laugh..."  Suddenly, a smaller hollow leaps from the hole. "DOLL!" He forms a massive doll and throws it at the bat, causing a huge explosion over the sands of hueco mundo. The bat falls to the ground and the hollow lands atop of it. "And that, Is my first Adjuchas killed." He grins and takes a bit out of the dead hollow. "N...no way... AKURYU!" Akuma shouts.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Akira-

"Kazen, When did you-" "Don't worry about that now, Focus on the opponent." Akira nods and raises his hands up. "Can you combine Armor wolf with wolfs bane an speed wolf?" Akira blinked. "I might be able too. I've never tried it before." Kazen nods. "Don't worry about it then, Focus on one at a time." Akira nods. "Let's go!" The two charge forward. "Speed wolf!" Akira shouts, bursting forth, Kazen keeping up with his speed. "Damn it, now there's two of em that are that fast!?" Kokegan grumbled, Kazen swipes at the ground, Akira leaps and kicks in the air. Kokegan jumps and turns his body sideways, flying through the attack and slashing with his knives. "Armored wolf!" Akira's feet change and he is able to stop the knife from cutting him. 

"Good job Akira!" Kazen cheers. "Thank you." He lowers himself to the ground. "On three, Howling wolf!" Kazen orders. "Alright!" "1,2,3" The two take a deep breath. "HOWLING WOLF!" Both let out a mixed cry that sounds like hundreds of wolves screaming at once. "NNNNGHHH!!!" Kokegan holds his hands to his ears. "Speed wolf!" Akira and Kazen dash forward. "Wolf's bane!" Both fists slam into Kokegans stomach and send him flying backward. "Nnngh..." Kokegan holds his head. "Damn... That hurt..." He tried to stand but his knees buckled. "Inner ear damage huh..." He chuckled. "Finisher!" A fist and a foot came at him. "Shit...." BLAM!!!!!! Kazen and Akira high five. 

Good guys: 1


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Toshiro and Ryuusen looked at the overgrown Shinigami, and Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little bit, he didn't exactly know where to go from here, neither did Ryuusen to be honest, for the first time the two intelligent thinkers found themselves completely stumped, these damn Shinigami were like a barrier you just couldn't overcome, no matter what you throw at them, they just get right back up on their feet and come at you. Toshiro didn't have a word or phrase to describe the situation, at best it could be described as a hamster on a wheel.

“Any ideas on your end, Toshiro-san?” Ryuusen asked, Toshiro responded in the negative by shaking his head.

“Don't have a damn clue to be honest, Kihone-chan or Hogo-san could heal Koshima-san up, and he could take these guys out.” Toshiro narrowed his eyes, “Then there's the question of what Akushou might do if they reveal themselves, and I really don't want to think about that.”

Ryuusen sighed a little, “I have to be honest with you, it's sort of your fault we're in this situation to begin with you know?”

Toshiro looked down at the ground, “I'm aware of that, I don't need to be told twice that my idea was stupid.”

“No time to be sulking over it, they're not going to be patient anymore.” Ryuusen stated as the trio-faced Shinigami lumbered forward. Ryuusen and Toshiro jumped out of the way, and Toshiro held his Zanpaktou out in front of him, “*Whisper, Kamikaze no Narasu.*” The Wind Blade started to form on the Zanpaktou, in the mean time Ryuusen pulled back on his bow string, and allowed another one of his usual double compacted arrows to form on the bow. Toshiro swung his Zanpaktou down, and the wind blade charged forth at the trio-faced Shinigami, just as the trio-faced Shinigami went to cut through it, Ryuusen let go of his bow string, “*Destructive Shot!*” The compacted arrow flew straight towards the trio-faced Shinigami, and both attacks collided with the Shinigami, creating an impressive explosion as a result.

Toshiro smirked a little bit, “I'll bet that did a number on them.” Toshiro was immediately met with a rather large cut up his chest and shoulder, and the smoke cleared to reveal the trio-faced Shinigami had suffered moderate damage at best from both attacks, their Zanpaktou up in the air. “Toshiro-san!” Ryuusen called out, however the trio-faced Shinigam used Shunpo, appearing in front of Ryuusen with swift speed, and easily cut through Ryuusen as well, sending him  backward with blood spurting out of the wound. The trio-faced Shinigami looked at both of them as they landed on the ground, awaiting to see if either of them would rise to their feet, however the trio-faced Shinigami believed both of them were likely out for the count after wounds of that caliber.

*Bad Guys: 2*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Soul Society-

The vice captains of the 13th and 9th divisions begin to make their preparations to enter the human world. "Due to the nature of this summons, we have removed the limiters on the Seinkaimon, you will be going to the human world at full strength." Both vice captains nod. "According to our information... The signature of 108 of our seated officers... vanished... please, be careful when dealing with him. He is far more powerful then you two could imagine." 

"A warrior never backs down." 

"If i was afraid of this man, I would not have come." 

The shinigami nods. "Alright sirs, Please, be careful and make sure you come back alive!" As the two prepare to step out, Someone rushes from behind them. "WAIT!" He shouts. "Eh?" Both vice captains look behind them. "I'm going with you!" 

"You sure about this?" Sora asks him. "It would be troublesome for us if you did _that_ again." Makase smirked. "Shita-taicho said i could go, Please for me! Allow me to accompany you!" He smiled. "Sigh, Very well, Do not fail us and do not faulter!" Neya demands. "Just don't get caught in any traps." Makase remarks. "Thank you!" Zaishi bows and the three step through the gate to the human world. "Please!!! COME BACK ALIVE!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2010)

Human World-

"Interesting." Kane stood behind a building monitoring all that was going on. "So, are they ignoring me on purpose? How painful... That hurts, it really hurts." He comments. "It doesn't even seem like anyone has noticed my presence." That was when he felt the cold chill run down his back. "I've felt it." Kane turns to see Akushou standing behind him. "It's good to see you!" Akushou smirked. "Greetings." Azaki raised his blade. "Oh, you wont want to use that against me." He points behind him, Three more tri-faced giants appear from the shadows. "I've been busy." He smiled under his mask. "It seems you have." Kane sighed and shunpo'd away, the three shinigami following behind him. 

"You know, It's a bit rude..." Kane turns around to face his attacks while int he air. "To not introduce yourself!" He smirked. "My names Kane Azaki and this here..." He drew his blade. "Is my Zanpakto... Blaze,Gekidoryu!" The blade transforms, the guard vanishes and it elongates till it resembles a long spear blade with a handle. "Blaze Shower!" He swings the sword and ten fireballs fly out at his opponents. Landing atop a building he looks down to see Koshima. "Oh? Out for the count already?" He dug into his pockets and tossed a pill at him. "It's a revitalization pill from the fourth division. Eat it and eat it quick if you can hear me!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Koshima felt a very familiar presence appear near him, and immediately realized that this Reiatsu belonged to Kane Azaki. Koshima looked over, and saw Kane throw a pill at him, claiming it to be a revitalization pill from the 4th division. Koshima caught the pill in his hands somehow, and popped it into his mouth, then swallowed it. As soon as Koshima did so, his wounds immediately began to heal up, and his Reiatsu had been replenished back to full, and Koshima jumped up off the ground.

?GRRRRRAH!? Koshima yelled in a fury of rage, ?I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS GAME! SPARKLE, HAKUJITSU!? Koshima yelled out, his Reiatsu bursting forth from his body, surrounding his body in it's usual orange color, and the Zanpaktou once again turned into a nihontou, with the usual orange sun instead of the yellow one on the hit. Koshima turned to face the Trio-faced Shinigami which had taken down Toshiro and Ryuusen, ?Bastard, you're going to be the first one I take on, and thank you Azaki-san, I appreciate it!?

Koshima charged at the Trio-Faced Shinigami, which attempt to connect Zanpaktou with him, however  Koshima dodged to the side, then cut up it's shoulder, creating a rather deep cut, which made the Trio-Faced Shinigami step backwards, ?*Burning Slash!*? Koshima swung his Zanpaktou forward, and the white Reiatsu attack headed in a straight line, which slammed into the Trio-Faced Shinigami, and nearly cut it in half, causing the Shinigami to fall to the ground.

?Kihone-san, Hogo-san, please heal Toshiro-san and Ryuusen-san if you can!? Koshima called out, and then shunpo'd over to join Azaki, ?Looks like Akushou sure as hell ain't gonna let us off easy on this one, eh Azaki-san??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Koshima felt a very familiar presence appear near him, and immediately realized that this Reiatsu belonged to Kane Azaki. Koshima looked over, and saw Kane throw a pill at him, claiming it to be a revitalization pill from the 4th division. Koshima caught the pill in his hands somehow, and popped it into his mouth, then swallowed it. As soon as Koshima did so, his wounds immediately began to heal up, and his Reiatsu had been replenished back to full, and Koshima jumped up off the ground.
> 
> ?GRRRRRAH!? Koshima yelled in a fury of rage, ?I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS GAME! SPARKLE, HAKUJITSU!? Koshima yelled out, his Reiatsu bursting forth from his body, surrounding his body in it's usual orange color, and the Zanpaktou once again turned into a nihontou, with the usual orange sun instead of the yellow one on the hit. Koshima turned to face the Trio-faced Shinigami which had taken down Toshiro and Ryuusen, ?Bastard, you're going to be the first one I take on, and thank you Azaki-san, I appreciate it!?
> 
> ...



"Huh what?" Azaki turned around. "oh, you were talking to me... Sorry, i was distracted... I could almost see down that girls shirt... over... there...." He leaned over the edge a little more. "CUT THAT OUT!!!" Koshima smacks Azaki. "Ah... sorry, my fault.." Azaki chuckles. "Anyways, We have more problems to worry about.." He points to the three other tri-faced Shinigami. "Boy do i hate twists." He sighed. "Yeah, I never can get into stories with crappy plot twists!" A voice shouts from the sky. "Indeed! Stories need to be about war!" "Will you two be serious..." Another voice calls. "Ah? Zaishi, Neya, Makase-Fukitaicho's...." Kane huffs. "Man that was hard to say..." 

"Erase, Hebitsumi!" Makase's blade breaks into segments and pierces through one of the tri-faced Shinigami, cutting him in half. 

"Live! Sensokami!" One of Neya's blades begins to glow and transforms into a red armored man, Neya draws his other blade and the armored man follows. "ORA!!!" Swinging down, the armored man cuts through the second Tri-faced shinigami. 

"Reap! Shimegami!" Zaishi's blade transforms into a scythe with green ribbon wrapped around under the blade. "WoooHA!!!" He shouts as he cuts through the third and final tri-faced shinigami. All four of them then explode into a cloud of reishi which is absorbed into the green orb that Akushou released. 

"Well, Well, Well." Akushou stands above all three of the vice captains. "It's been so long since i've seen you all." He looked down at Zaishi. "And you Zaishi, how well you've grown." the three all grip their blades. "Don't let him get to you." Neya orders. "Yes, Don't break down and cry like a child." Makase adds. "Will you shut up about that...." Zaishi sweatdrops. "It only happened one time..." "LOOK OUT!" Neya shouts, all three jump out of the way as a four more tri-headed shinigami land on the building. "You think this is enough? We finished the others off easily." 

Akishou nods. "True." Then vanishes from sight, re-appearing on the roof. "so let's try, a larger version." The four tri-headed shinigami merge into one massive shinigami with one face, but six eyes. "So.. That's new..." Zaishi blinks. "Yes, New is a term for that..." Kane adds... "Yeah, you're right... It's  more..." He rubs his chin. "Rapetastic?" Kane asks. "Yes, That's exactly how we can describe whats going to happen next."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

?I personally think rapetastic is an understatement for what's about to happen next.? Koshima sighed a little bit, unable to comprehend the amount of insanity Akushou could sometimes create. Koshima gripped onto his Zanpaktou as he looked at the new Shinigami which had appeared, this Shinigami was formed from four tri-headed Shinigami, which meant it easily had the strength of about twelve Shinigami in total.


?I don't suppose anyone has any good ideas around here, do they?? Koshima sweat dropped a little bit, however the Shinigami didn't give any of them enough time to answer the question, it shunpo'd from the place across from them directly towards them with a swift speed.

---------------------------


With Kihone and Hogo

Kihone had begun the healing process on Ryuusen, whom had suffered a much more powerful wound than Toshiro did, so it would be much quicker if she could heal the wound faster, and judging by the looks of things they needed to get Ryuusen and Toshiro back on their feet as quickly as possible, because Akushou obviously had another plan involved. Hogo had begun the process of healing Toshiro, mostly in an attempt to keep him from nearly bleeding to death so Kihone could get to him and finish it off.

?You don't suppose something bad is going to happen do you, Kihone-san?? Hogo asked, a worried frown on his face.

?I hope not Hogo-san, I just hope we can get these two healed up in time, although I doubt their consciousness will be returning to them any time soon.? Kihone stated, a small smile on her face as she tried to quell the child's fears, she had learned Hogo was merely a 12 year old boy, and Kihone felt kind of sorry for him, a boy his age really didn't need to experience a nightmare like this.

?I'm sure nothing bad will happen.? Hogo-san smiled a little bit, and Kihone nodded at Hogo, then focused back to continuing her work on healing Ryuusen's wounds.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hueco mundo-

"Oooooh?" Akuryu tilts his head. "HEY! If it isn't my favorite shinigami!" The hollow steps up towards Akuma. "So...so tall...." Ssob quivers behind Akuma. "You look different." Akuma looks up at him. "Ah? That's because i evolved~ I'm an Adjuchas now~" He grinned. "Adjuwha?" Akuma blinked. "Ah!~That's the second form of menos grande! an adjuchas is what happens when a gillian gains self awareness and begins to consume other gillians!" Akuma blinked. "Wait.... Gillians... Can evolve... into STRONGER hollows!?" Ssob nodded. "Indeed." 

Once more, he appeared in a professors outfit. "As you can see, when a hollow consumes enough other hollows, he becomes a gillain!" Ssob points to a picture of himself, then him as a gillain. "From here, if a gillian continues to eat and eat other gillians, it becomes an Adjuchas!" He then points from the gillian to a smaller version. "From there, You can evolve once more into a Vasto Lorde!" He draws a line to a human sized hollow. "These hollow are the most powerful of all, strong enough to rival a captain!" BLAM!!!!

Akuma kicks Ssob and the chalkboard away. "HOW THE HELL DO YOU EVEN GET THIS STUFF HERE!?" He shouts. "Fufufufu... So, You've come to hueco mundo have you!?" Akuryu laughs. "Tch..., I was banished what, you wanna fight?" Akuma smirked. "Oh~ No~ I have no interest in the weak! Wahahahaha!" He placed his hand on Akuma's shoulder. "But you should know... The only food here..., Is the flesh of hollows..." With that he turned around and waved. "I must be on my way now! things to eat, people to do! Ah, wait.. turn that around, reverse it, put a stamp on it and kiss my ass!" Akuryu pat his ass as he jumped back down into the hole. 

"God... I... Hate.... This... Place...." Akuma grit his teeth. "Voolawakka Voolawaka! Something not right!" "SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!" Akuma's spirit energy explodes as he yells at the hollows.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “I personally think rapetastic is an understatement for what's about to happen next.” Koshima sighed a little bit, unable to comprehend the amount of insanity Akushou could sometimes create. Koshima gripped onto his Zanpaktou as he looked at the new Shinigami which had appeared, this Shinigami was formed from four tri-headed Shinigami, which meant it easily had the strength of about twelve Shinigami in total.
> 
> 
> “I don't suppose anyone has any good ideas around here, do they?” Koshima sweat dropped a little bit, however the Shinigami didn't give any of them enough time to answer the question, it shunpo'd from the place across from them directly towards them with a swift speed.



"Well, I could offer a suggestion or two." Zaishi rings in. "One, We get raped, Two we try not to get raped. Three, We run away before we get raped! I think all options have the same outcome in the end, but three and two are less painful in the beginning." Sora and Makase blink. "Alright, Here's my plan." Makase raised his blade. "You stay here, while i fend off Akushou, Try not to get killed." With that, he shunpo'd away. "Well.. That was nice..." Zaishi blinked. "I can not allow you to fight him on your own!" Sora shouts, following Makase. "WAIT!! YOUR LEAVING ME ALONE!?" Zaishi screams. "I'm here." Azaki waves. "Me too." Koshima waves as well. "Ah! so which plan should we go with! Rape now or later?" He smiles.

The three avoid the attack and land on the ground. "Rape later preferably..." Azaki comments.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

 "Come now Lucina, you cannot tell me with the looks you were giving him that you wish to follow him forever." Reno says with a sly tone about his voice. "What dose it matter? You felt first hand how strong he is. He beat you with one move, or did that blow knock something loose up there?" Lucina growls as she picks up her pace. Reno shook his head as he let a hyena laugh out. Picking up the pace of his trot he soon catches back up to the she wolf.  "Come now, I may be young, but I'm not dumb." Reno says as a smile split through his mask. "No, your not stupid, your crazy." Lucian replied as she rolled her eyes through her mask. Again that hyena cackle escapes Reno's throat as he pauses. 

 "Sometimes it's better to be crazy then sane, you saw what I did back there." Reno interjects as he runs to catch back up to Lucina. "Your point? He still one shot you." She snipped.  "That's not the point I'm trying to make." Reno jabs back as they continue to walk along "Then what is your point Reno?" She asks harshly with a nip at the tip of his mask.  "Oh I see that you're still feisty even through that beating I gave you. I like that." Reno remarks with chuckle. "I sure hope that wasn't the point you were aiming for." Lucina huffs.  "Oh no. Just an observation. The point is I'm this strong now and I just evolved. Imagine in a while when I'm stronger still. Me and you, we could do it" Reno says as he darts in front of her so that they are eye to eye. 

"And what? Trade a tyrannical ruler for a crazy one? I don't think so." She huffs as she cuts her glance from Reno.  "Hell no, I'm talking about freedom, we can go our separate ways. I'm not one for being controlled. And you, I have no desire to control you." Reno says seriously. Of course he was lying and he wanted to be her boss like he was that meat bags boss. But she didn't have to know that, now did she. Lucina cut him a glance, he had done more damage to that lion then anyone else that had fought him, he could be the one. But she didn't think she could completely trust him.    

 "So, your answer?" Reno bites. But before Lucina could answer an explosion draws their attention to her left. A rather pissed looking Centurion Adjuchas stepped through the smoke. "You will serve me, or be eaten!" the half horse half humanoid declared.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

With Kihone and Hogo

Kihone had finally finished patching up Ryuusen's wounds, and had moved onto Toshiro now to finish the job that Hogo had started. Hogo sighed a little bit as he looked at the two unconscious people, Kihone sure could heal people a lot faster than he could, and Hogo hated that fact really, he would need to train more with his abilities, in order to become better at being able to heal people, because Hogo couldn't simply sit around and wait five minutes in order to have someone back on their feet if they expected to win this war. Kihone finished up with Toshiro, and looked at Hogo to notice he seemed to be agitated by the fact that his healing was slower than her own by a little bit, and Kihone giggled, placing a hand on Hogo's shoulder.

?It's alright Hogo-san, we'll work together to make sure everyone is-? BOOOOOOOOOOM! A portion of the building behind them went up in complete smoke, ?KYAAAAAAAAAAAH!?

Toshiro and Ryuusen had immediately woken up and were on their feet just as Azaki, Zaishi, and Koshima flew out of the smoke.

?Ahh, Toshiro-san, Ryuusen-san, I see you're both back on your feet, unfortunately this isn't going to be of much help to us.? Koshima called, waving at them.

?What are you-?? THUD THUD THUD Toshiro was interrupted by a larger than life sized Shinigami which had one face and six eyes coming through the smoke, ?WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING?!?

?Another one of Akushou's creations!? Zaishi called out, ?Would you prefer rape now, or rape later??

?I'd prefer rape later thank you very much!? Toshiro yelled back, grabbing Ryuusen, and placing the boy over his shoulders.

?Wh-what are you doing, I can run perfectly fine, Toshiro-san!? Ryuusen called out, but Toshiro looked back at him with a frown.

?Running won't save you from this one, we're gonna have to use Shunpo to get the hell out of here!? Toshiro yelled back, then looked at Koshima, ?Grab Hogo, he can't use a shunpo either, and let's get the hell out of here!? Koshima nodded, and immediately picked up Hogo, placing the kid on his shoulder's, and immediately jumping out of the way just as a large fist crashed between them.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

*Hueco Mundo*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcWrnnmK8YI[/YOUTUBE]




"Lenore! I can't believe you!" Helena yelled furiouslly at her wolf like companion.

"I'm sorry," Lenore whimpered to Helena. The two had been following behind Professor Crazy aka Big Daddy aka Sir Killington of Slaughter aka Akuryu and the bat lady whose name always seemed to slip Helena's mind all the time. They had been traveling via tunnel when Lenore managed to get caught up in something ultimately slowing both her and Helena down. Lenore finally managed to get free though it resulted in the two loosing the other half of the group. They decided to wait for Akuryu and the bat lady to come through the tunnel again.

"You know if Akuryu returns and asks about what happened you're gonna be the one to blame right?" Helena said as she pouted at Lenore. Lenore sighed as she looked at Helena.

"Yeah," Lenore said to Helena.

'Great as if getting beaten up by you and that stick you found was bad enough,' Lenore thought as she looked away. While waiting Helena managed to find a random stick and started smacking Lenore upside the head with it. Lenore, instead of fighting back, just decided to take it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

“Oi, you know on second thought shunpo'ing wouldn't be such a great idea!” Koshima called out, “We tire quicker when we're carrying someone!” Toshiro narrowed his eyes at that statement, that situation happened to be true, “Alright we'll take off then!” Toshiro sat Ryuusen down, and Koshima sat Hogo down, and with that the Shinigami and Humans took off, speeding away from the giant Shinigami which began to follow them. As they continued running, Toshiro looked up ahead to see a bunch dark clouds that seemed to amass in the air.

“What the hell is that?” Koshima called out, “Looks like some kind of weird Shikai attack.”

Toshiro looked back to the ground, and noticed a Shinigami from Soul Society standing under the cloud, “It is a weird Shikai attack of some sort!” Toshiro called out, and looked back at Hogo and Koshima, “You guys know what to do right!”

“Of course we do, you take us for morons or something?” Koshima smirked a little bit, and just as they got close, Koshima stopped and held out his Zanpaktou, “Shield of the Sun!” Koshima called out, and the next thing Tora knew, an orange Reiatsu shield slowly formed over top of him. Hogo then held out his hand, “Idai na seirei no burokku, Defend!” Hogo yelled, and with that a blue Reiatsu shield formed around Tora's body completely, as if surrounding him in a box.

At the moment in time, the lightning strikes slowly began to rain down on top of Tora, each one cracking Hogo's shield further and further, until finally the shield broke down, then one of the lightning strikes slammed into Koshima's Shield, and caused it to crack, at this point Zaishi shunpo'd in, and managed to block the remaining attacks from slamming into Tora and killing him.

“Hey there!” Zaishi turned around to face the Shinigami, “You alright?”

“I'm sure he's fine, unfortunately we've got bigger issues to concern ourselves with right now.” Toshiro called out, turning back to face the giant Shinigami with six eyes on it's face that lumbered straight towards them.

“Looks like we're gonna have to deal with rape now.” Azaki stated.

“Hoo boy, you ain't kidding there.” Koshima agreed, and sighed a little bit, “I really hate being dragged into a troublesome situation like this.”

“I'll get to work on healing our friend, maybe he can be of some use to us!” Kihone called as she ran over to Tora, and began to work her healing magic by slowly pumping reiatsu from her hand into Tora, “Just hold still, this won't take long.” Kihone gave Tora a smile.

Ryuusen sighed a little as he watched the Shinigami grow ever closer, "This is going to turn out to be a long day."


----------



## tgre (Jul 30, 2010)

Tora opened his eyes to see the storm had subsided, I'm still alive...

_?Hey there!? _Zaishi turned around to face the Shinigami, _?You alright??

_Tora struggled to move to see the sound, but a gentle hand pushed him down.

?Just hold still, this won't take long.? 

Tora looked up to see a young woman spreading reiatsu all through his body, rejuvenating him. He could see the gash on his side beginning to close up and the electric burn marks slip away into nothing but shiny scars all over his body.

Tora sat upright and rubbed his chest, the numbness in his hands caused from all those electric shocks seemed to be fading away and his two swords now lay by his side, reverted back to their sealed self as the nodachi and the wakizashi.

"Shit, do I have everything-" Tora felt inside his semi-torn hakama and felt his tobacco pouch and kiseru pipe still there, he sighed... then felt on top of his head, "Holy shit, where's my ha-"

Zaishi swung over and grinned, _"picked this up a few metres away; I think it might be yours."_ he handed it over and grinned, _"nice hat."_

Tora grinned back, "Cheers." He tried to stand up and felt the oxygen racing through his body; giving him massive head spins.

"Just stay like that for a minute... you lost a lot of blood so now your body is trying to compensate for it by working overtime and taking in more oxygen." The girl said.

Tora took a few deep breaths, he could still hear the shouting of shinigami around him but they seemed to be somehow faded... as if he was standing in a padded room. It was all muffled. Then the blood raced back to his face and he felt the rush of adrenaline take a toll on his body.

"HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT HURT" Tora yelled as his body jump started itself back to fighting fit form.

Kihone sat back and sighed, "well I'm finally done... how badly beaten up were you? You took a lot of reiatsu out of me."

Tora grinned and looked at the girl, "Well maybe I can make it up to you someday," he winked slyly and adjusted his straw black fedora, "Or we could go now an-"

_"In your dreams man,"_ The shinigami vice-captain called Zaishi yelled, _"If you can stand, you can fight... get the fuck over here."_

Tora groaned, "so you're telling me to get my ass kicked again?" he got back up and picked up both of his zanpakutou, holding the wakizashi like a hunting knife and the nodachi like a katana, "Brilliant. This day just gets better and better."

He looked over at his opponent Yarai, lying face down on the pavement with a massive amount of blood still pouring out of him.

"Give me a sec-" Tora rushed over and pulled off his left sleeve of his hakama... the one that had been badly torn and tied it around the dead Yarai's body; stopping the tremendous flow of blood... even if briefly. Then he sat Yarai upright against a tree and laid his zanpakutou by his side, "rest easy friend."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]rfERtD_Db_k[/YOUTUBE]




Each time their blades crossed - Liana's Zanpakutō and Ryan's katana - a piece of metal chipped out of the blade Ryan was swinging. As he kept converting Reiatsu into 'dark' for his strength, he funnelled 'light' through the blade, repairing it every time.

But Liana was massively more talented in blade work than him, and had the stronger weapon. Pretty quickly, she was drawing blood, light cuts opening across his body each time they passed by. He couldn't even lock blades and hold her still, she moved so agilely. It was crazy.

"Piece of shit sword," Ryan growled, looking at its cracked form, already filled with 'light'. "Kento's a fucking top dog Shinigami, you think he'd have something with a little QUALITY lying around that godforsaken shop."

Ryan stabbed the blade straight into the ground, his Reiatsu glowing around him as he performed Object Duality. As Liana approached, he quickly ripped the blade back out of the asphalt and concrete. Hers glanced off of his, ringing loudly. Liana looked with a raised eyebrow.

Now rock and metal with a Reishi core, the katana had transformed into a straight blade of craggy material. It was heavier, but with his own Reiryoku inside of it, as light as a feather to him. And unlike the previous crappy incarnation, this one took no damage clashing with a Shinigami Zanpakutō. Ryan smiled and raced at Liana.

_"Repulse."_

He hadn't been expecting Kidou. The ring of Reishi locked onto Ryan's swordarm, dragging him back. He slammed into a building side, Liana pointing both hands at him. Another Kidou crackled around her hands.

"Fuck that." Reiatsu creaking, Ryan inflicted Duality of Decay into the wall. This was always the hardest, channelling Reishi that would break down objects. He had to pick the very very specific wavelength, and the correct amount of 'Light' and 'Dark' to use. But in battle like this, heart pumping and rage powering, he knew destruction. The wall collapsed and he ducked to the side, the three points of the thirtieth bakudou missing him.

Liana appeared right before him with Shunpo, grabbed him by the collar and threw him overhead. Midflight, he had to take a moment to admire a girl with the strength to treat him like a ragdoll. Kind of exciting. Then he hit a tree and those thoughts got knocked right out.

"Fuuuuuuck," he breathed out, "All I have is this damn sword I can't add any more to without losing control of it. How the fuck am I supposed to fight her?"

_Let me._

In using 'Dark', Ryan generated more aggression, a more natural talent for battle inside his mind, creating a persona built for war. It was one single mind, however, not split personalities.

So when the built-up backlog of 'Light' caused his mind's normal self to begin conversing with his 'Dark' self, he was notably confused.

_I can handle transformation while you battle. We can do this._

But right now, Ryan didn't really care. This could work. "Then let's fucking do this."

The sword slashed through the tree behind him, felling it in a single blow. Wood began to curl around the hilt, creating a type of glaive, crackling with the perfect mixture of 'Light' and 'Dark' to its material.

Yes. He could work with this.

Liana raced in, swinging her blade up. Ryan's clashed into hers, stopped its ascent, then pushed it back down into the ground. He threw a punch with his free hand at her, but she blocked it with her own, pulling her sword out from under his heavy weapon. A fireball danced in her hand, before exploding in their faces. Ryan coughed in the smoke, trying to react in the sudden field of Reiatsu released by the blast.

In that time, Liana had quickly appeared behind him with a Shunpo, performed a disarming manoeuvre which nearly broke Ryan's arm, even with his body reinforced, then slammed a leg into his back, hurling him all the way to the top of a two floor building where he landed heavily on the roof.

"Fucking. Ow."

Liana appeared on the roof in a single Shunpo step, Zanpakutō in hand, aura of blue Reiatsu around her. Ryan scrambled to his feet.

No good, no materials up here to work with. He needed to get to his sword again, but it was past Liana, and he'd never safely pass her. He needed to use the city then. He knew the backroads, the alleyways. Yeah, he just needed to get out of her line of sight. Then the advantage was his again. Liana appeared directly before him, blade swinging overhead.

Ryan ducked, and managed to shove himself forward into her stomach, doing his best to push her back. As she stumbled, he turned and made a sudden run, leaping off the building edge to try and land on another.

He hadn't expected Liana to recover so quickly. He hadn't expected her to be so vicious. He sure hadn't expected her to have such aim.

So it should go to say, he REALLY didn't expect the blast of Blue Fire from the Thirty Third Hadou to smash directly into him mid jump.

Unfortunately it did. And it was not a light blow. Burning and weakened by the blast, Ryan dropped straight down into the alleyway between the two buildings. He hit a pile of rubbish and rolled out, coughing and spluttering from the smoke, skin burned and power shredded. That had been way too direct a hit.

Liana appeared before him in the alleyway, leg raising to slam into his gut, flinging him out onto the street. Ryan hit it and rolled, coming to a halt. Fighting for strength, he could feel consciousness slipping away.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Don't do it, Toshiro-san! Don't let him win!?



Ryan's eyes snapped open. He looked up, Akushou and Toshiro so close. He could see what was happening, the indecision. He knew what was going to happen.

"WHY?" he yelled, pulling himself up as Liana calmly strode out of the alley, "WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS? TO ME? TO TOSHIRO? AREN'T YOU A SHINIGAMI? YOU'RE STILL DRESSED LIKE ONE!"

Liana raised her Zanpakutō, holding it horizontally. Her blue Reiatsu shimmered like water in the sun. Her lips slowly opened.

_"Wash them away, *Tears of Heaven*."_

A ring of Reiatsu raced along the blade, transforming it into a long silver spear. Liana spun it a little, then held it at her side. Water began to form around the tip, spiralling in a drilling cone. In a burst of Reiatsu, her Shinigami clothing shredded away, revealing the professional looking suit that was a Reaper's attire.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]d83TR5otnQk[/YOUTUBE]




"So that's how it is."

Ryan clenched his teeth. He was angry. So very angry, more than he'd ever been before. He was altering between 'dark' and 'light' rapidly, each in total agreement. She had to pay. For deceiving him. For the manipulation Toshiro was falling for. For everyone who had died, or would die.

She. Had. To. Pay.

A massive explosion erupted around him, as the backlog of 'Dark' and 'Light' he had lost stability. Ryan stood there, smoking from the damage, bleeding heavily.

Liana almost looked concerned, "Why did you explode?" she asked. Ryan ignored her.

_Focus,_ he thought, _FOCUS

I can do this.

I must do this._

Once again, a great mass of his Reiatsu began to break down, being converted into 'Dark' and 'Light'. His 'Dark' persona grabbed the 'Dark' Reiatsu, holding it in place. So too did his 'Light' self restrain the 'Light' Reiatsu.

A small spark crackled between the two opposite powers.

"SPIRIT FISSION!"

The 'Dark' and 'Light' faded away, as Ryan's 'Light' personality grabbed hold of the spark, holding it desperately. He had it. It was stable. _Use it,_ he informed 'Dark'.

This Reiatsu, generated between the equal and opposite powers his Duality created, was named 'Pure'. With this small spark in his hands...

Ryan vanished. Outright, beyond any speed that he should have. Liana lost track of him for a moment, before he appeared before her, hand racing to her gut. She tried to move to counter, but he was just too fast. He made contact.

The blow sent her flying through the building behind them, bursting out onto the road on the other side. She looked up, eyes incredulous, as Ryan strode through the collapsing building, destabilised by that one punch.

She had to focus with all her might to sense his Reiatsu, it was like it had disappeared. She eventually found the spark he was nurturing inside. And she saw it. The pure _power_. It was beautiful.

Ryan vanished again.

This time, with her senses attuned to the tiny but almighty spark, Liana ducked Ryan's overhead kick, slamming the dull end of her spear into his gut. Whereas before this would have hurled Ryan high into the sky, this didn't even budge him this time. He grabbed the spear with both hands and heaved. Liana's eyes widened as he threw her overhead. She recovered on the wall behind her, bouncing off of it and racing back at Ryan, this time swinging the spiralling cone of water at him. Ryan ducked and threw a punch she dodged to the side of, spinning her spear so that the bar smashed into the back of Ryan's head. Ryan bent forward a little, but looked up at her with a vicious smile.

He exploded again.

'Pure' was incredibly powerful. Too much, for a common human soul, to control for more than a minute. Forming it was next to impossible as it was, using it offensively? Ridiculous. Ryan had broken countless boundaries, but he was still human.

And he was out of power. Liana's leg slammed into his falling body, throwing him into the collapsed building. A few pieces of stone covered him, burying him beneath it all.

She let the water tip around her Shikai fade, the sword return to normal, and sheathed it.

The remaining spray of water concealed a single tear as she turned away. This battle was done.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hakase/Neya Vs Akushou-

"So, they believe two vice captains will be able to stop me?" Akushou asks them. "We're more then capable of that." Hakase points his blade at Akushou. "Oh? Show me." Neya looked over to Hakase. "Shall we?" Hakase nods, both of them raise up their blades. "In all of soul society, We are the only two vice captains." Neya starts. "With the power to go Bankai." Hakase finishes. "That wont strike fear into me boys." Akushou remarks. "Then how about we show you our power?" Hakase throws his blade into the air, Neya grabs a hold of his armored puppet. "BAN!" Both start. "KAI!!!!"

Below---

"Hmm?" Zaishi looks up into the air, He can feel his fellows vice captains spirit raising.... "Oh....OH CRAP!!!! CLEAR THE AREA!!!" He grabs Ryuusen and Toshiro. "I can run on my own!" both shout. "WE NEED TO RUN FAST!!!!" Azaki and Kane grab onto their newly healed friend and shunpo out of the area. "Why are we running so fast!?" Toshiro asks. "BECAUSE THERE WAS A REASON THEY SENT NEYA AND HAKASE SAN!!!" He seems genuinly scared for everyone. "Why's that!?" Toshiro shouts. "They're the only vice captains with Bankai!!!" 

Suddenly, A massive giant man clad in red armor drops to the ground. "GRAAAA!!!" He looks into the air and spits out flame, Next to him forms an equally giant snake that appeared to be made of wire. "Hisss..." The snake calls, It's tail then jerks and sends the six-eyed shinigami flying at Zaishi's group. "Wah!" They all stop as he crashes through four buildings. "Think that stopped him?" Koshima asked. "I dunno, i like to think it did." Zaishi laughed a bit as he let go of Toshiro and Ryuusen. :"GRAH!!!!" The giant of a shinigami breaks through the building screaming. 

"Welcome to fuckedville." Azaki starts. "Population us." Koshima finishes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hueco Mundo- Home of the Hooga Hollows-

"So, How did you end up here anyways?" Ssob had managed to scrounge up some water for Akuma, where he got it, Akuma didn't know and preferred not to know. "I was banished." Akuma drinks the water and wipes his mouth. "Banished huh? How come?" Ssob blinked. "I underwent hollowfication." Ssob nodded. "I totally have no idea what you're talking about." Akuma rubbed his right eye. "It's where a shinigami corrupts his soul in order to become more like a hollow.... I guess." 

Ssob nods. "Now i get it! It's like an arrancar!" He takes on a proud stance. "Arranian car?" Akuma blinks. "Not arrancar." Ssob dresses up as the proffesor once more. "You see, an arrancar is when a hollow goes through an evolution to remove his mask!" He points at a picture of himself, then a cocoon, then a humanoid version of himself. "As you can see, By undergoing this process, the hollow gains shinigami abilities! Thus, Arran-" THWAM!!! "I TOLD YOU TO CUT THAT OUT!" Akuma growls. 

"I was just trying to help..." Ssob coughs. "Yeah well... Don'... NNNGH!" Akuma dropped to the ground and held his stomach. "Are you alright!?" Ssob and the Hooga hollows rush over to him. "D...damn... I thought... I had it under control..." He coughs. "What's wrong?!" Ssob asks. "I've felt it, ever since i came here... My hollow side... It wants out..." He gripped his stomach harder. "NNNGG...." Ssob blinked. "AH!!! GIVE HIM PRIVACY!!! HE NEEDS TO POOP!!!" BLAM!! "I DON'T NEED TO SHIT JACKASS!!!!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Somewhere Nearby

“Ahhh.. that power.. that's... Neya-fukutaichou and Makase-fukutacihou!!” One of the fourth division members called out, “They've both used Bankai!”

“Focus moron!” Another fourth division member called, “We have a job to do, and we can only do it while Akushou is currently distracted.”

A total of five unseated 4th division members had come along in addition with Kihone, and all of them had been sent off to do their job of healing people. There hadn't been any casualties yet, so the 4th division members stayed hidden in the background, for now it seemed Akushou had been merciful enough to not notice them, however soon the 4th division members became wind of two Reiatsu pools which had seemingly drained.

“You two!” The apparent appointed leader of the group pointed at two members, “Go and heal the two people who just got taken out!”

“_Yes sir!_” The two Shinigami called, and with that the two of them set out towards their intended targets.

--------------------------------

With Marcus

One of the fourth division members had finally arrived at his destination, a place that held one Marcus Claudius Bruticus, and as soon as the Shinigami got close enough, the first thing he did was immediately check for a pulse. Ba-bump, ba-bump, ba-bump, check on that, there was definitely a pulse there. After this, the Shinigami checked to see if breathing had been cut off, however no problems there, Marcus was breathing rather fine.

“Alright, let's get to work on patching you up then!” The Shinigami immediately placed two hands over Marcus, and began the strenuous process of healing Marcus, which started off slow at first, the large cut that had been made by Dimtri slowly began to patch itself up. First the bleeding stopped, and after that a new tissue of skin started to form over the wound. After this, the rest of the minor wounds began to heal themselves up, one by one until they had finally been patched up, then the Shinigami set to work on restoring Marcus' reiatsu, and after another minute of doing this, Marcus had been restored back to full health.

“Ah.. sir..” The Shinigami shook Marcus a little, trying to bring him back to consciousness, “Normally I would let you rest, but there's kind of a dire situation going on, and I think your friends need your help sir.”

----------------------------------

With Ryan

The other fourth division member which had been sent out arrived on point with Ryan's location. Apparently the person who had injured him had completely disappeared. The Shinigami set out to checking Ryan's pulse, and discovered that Ryan had a viable pulse, after this the Shinigami checked for breathing issues, and there seemed to be no sign of a problem there, with that the Shinigami set out to the healing process, the same way that the other Shinigami did, it started off slow with the major wounds patching themselves up at first, and then after that the minor wounds started to heal themselves, and before long the wounds had been completely patched up. After this, the Shinigami set out to restoring all of Ryan's Reiatsu, which took another full minute in order to accomplish, and the Shinigami looked Ryan over to make sure that the process went smoothly, and after feeling satisfied, the Shinigami started his attempts to bring Ryan back to consciousness.

“Ah.. sir..” The Shinigami shook Ryan a little, “I would let you rest, but there's been a slight technicality, the situation is more dire than it looks.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2010)

Karkura Town~ 

 "Well that was fucked up.",  "Why are you preaching to the choir?,  "Will you two shut the fuck up?" Cerberus squabbled amongst itself for a second as the events of what had happened settled in. Even he was at a loss to fully understanding what had just transpired.  "Don't tell me to shut up!" the first voice screamed back insulted that the third had all in all told him to shut up.  "Now, now you two, can we act like adults here?" the middle voice chimed in trying to be the voice of reason.  "Did we ask you for your opinion?" the other two snap back, then start to growl with at one another again.  "Jesus Christ, we'd be a therapist's worst nightmare." the middle voice said sadly.  "Jesus? Why are you bringing up that Nazarene?" the other two voices snap before again going back to their growl.

 "To think mother said we were the brightest of her children, HE wasn't the point you two rawhide rejects! I said we'd be a therapists worst nightmare." the middle voice shouted. The other two voices slightly whimper,  "What do you mean?" they asks. The middle head sighs,  "We're one being ,yet were arguing with ourselves, we're worse then Jeff Dunham." the voice says with a bit of a whimper.  "Is that all? We may be one being, but we are also three brothers.",  "Anyway, I think we have more pressing matters to address." the other two voices add to the conversation as all three look through the steel of their sword at Marcus' motionless form.

 "Hey! Sleeping Beauty!!! You need to wake up! There is a WAR going on out there!" They shout in unison. But Nothing. Marcus was dead to the world.  "Hey wake the fuck up you slacker, do you think that the Captain would approve of this behavior? You know you cannot rest, at least not til your fucking dead, and then, you'd still need our permission!" Cerberus barks. But still it was to no avail. Marcus wounds were too grave. It was about that time that the Fourth Division Member showed up. He approached gingerly, seemed that the melted condition of the roof was kind of off setting, but he quickly sets about his job and starts to check Marcus over.  "Better not try anything funny, were watching you buddy. We will Maul you if you try to harm him!" Cerberus barks from the Zanpaktou. Lucky for the healer he couldn't hear Cerberus' threats. 

Breathing and heart rate were strong, so he then started about his task of patching the diced and sliced Roman up.

.............................

“Normally I would let you rest, but there's kind of a dire situation going on, and I think your friends need your help sir.” the healer lightly says as he shakes Marcus. 

Marcus' eyes pop open, his arm stretched out and gripped Cerberus tightly. As the tip of the blade traced along the roof sparks flew and in the next moment his sword was by the throat of his healer,  "Dmitri!!" he shouts. But then he pauses. The man at the edge of his blade was not Dmitri. Marcus blinked once or twice before an apologetic look crosses his features.  "Sorry, thought you were someone else." Marcus says as he pulled his weapon away.  "You must be a member of the Fourth. That means I was beaten....." Marcus says as he looked away, his pride would take a long time to heal.  "So, what's the situation?" Marcus asks as his glance turned back to the healer.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Everyone vs The Six Eyed Shinigami

Toshiro gaped at the two figures which had suddenly crashed into the ground, one of them a giant man in red clad armor that breathed fire, and the other a giant snake which appeared to be made out of wires, and they sent the giant Shinigami flying towards the others and into a couple of nearby buildings.

“Th...this is what is known.. as a Bankai..?” Toshiro squeaked out, trying to register the amount of power the two vice captains were emitting.

“_Yup, it's a crazy thing to think about, isn't it!_” Zaishi chimed in, “_Crazy thing is, these are the two weakest Bankai, the Captain's Bankai are all stronger than these!_”

“What is this Bankai business the two of you are referring to?” Ryuusen asked, curious to know exactly what the Shinigami were referring to.

“Ah, our Zanpaktou are our swords, however they are also a spirit residing inside of us.” Toshiro replied, going into explanation mode, “The Zanpaktou's spirit is born from our soul, however it is also a separate being, we have two levels of power, the Shikai, which is our first form of release for our Zanpaktou ability, and then there's Bankai, which is the strongest form our Zanpaktou can take, and it is the true form of our Zanpaktou.”

“I see.. that sort of makes sense to me.” Ryuusen sighed a little bit, Hogo gave him a smile.

“Don't worry, I had trouble understanding it as well.” Hogo chuckled a little bit.

“You about done with your explanation back there?” Koshima called out, catching the attention of everyone.

Suddenly the giant Shinigami re-emerged, screaming the whole way, “*GRRRRRRAH!*”

“Welcome to fuckedville.” Azaki started out, “Population us.” Koshima finished up the sentence.

“Oh for crying out loud..” Toshiro groaned, and Ryuusen shook his head, “This is never going to end is it.”

“_Don't know about that, but move it!_” Zaishi called out, and a fist came slamming down into the ground, which forced everyone to jump out of the way.

“Alright I've had enough of running around, if I'm going out it's with a fight!” Toshiro yelled, and charged in at the giant Shinigami.

“Not gonna argue with that.” Ryuusen stated, and immediately fired off 200 arrows which went flying straight for it.

“They obviously have a death wish, this is twice they've done something this stupid.” Koshima sighed.

------------

With Marcus

The Healer had been surprised by Marcus' reaction, however at the apologetic look, as well the response, he smiled a little, "It's perfectly fine, I assure you."

The Fourth Division member looked off in the direction of where the two Bankai had been located, and he could easily detect multiple powerful reiatsu in that direction, the reiatsu of Toshiro, Ryuusen, Hogo, Kihone, Azaki, Koshima, Zaishi, and something slightly more powerful than Zaishi.

"Your friends are fighting something that's stronger than a Vice Captain." The Fourth Division Member stated, "There is a Vice Captain over there, Zaishi-fukutaichou of the 5th division, however I don't know of how much aid he'll actually end up being, so we're trying to keep everyone up and running to reinforce them." The Fourth Division Member turned his attention back to Marcus.

"In the mean time, Makase-fukutaichou of the 9th division and Neya-fukutaichou of the 13th division will hold off Akushou." The Fourth Division Member grinned, "You should go reinforce your friends before things get extremely nasty."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Naomichi and Michihiro took off sprinting as a huge steel meteor slammed into the wall. They turned on a corner, and kept on running. The meteor followed, slamming into walls only after Michihiro and Naomichi were ahead. ?you can?t keep running you know. Whether it is from your powers or the fact that you will die here today!? Hagino says calmly, from a distance. Michihiro looks at Naomichi and says, ?Fuck that!?

Naomichi grinned, ?said it better then I could!? They duck as the meteor tries to swipe at them. Naomichi shook his head. ?he?s got some skill with that damn thing, we?ll need a plan.? Michihiro nods, waiting to hear the plan. Naomichi merely grins and takes off running shouting, ?planning is for those who don?t want to have fun!? Michihiro mutters, ?idiot,? But he too is grinning and takes off in a sprint. Naomichi charges at the giant?s side, hoping to cut him, but he lashes out with his Shikai, catching the big man, by his large feet and slamming him into a wall. ?pathetic,? Hagino mutters. ?Sending junior level shinigami to their deaths? The Soul Society probably thinks of you as nothing but a damn brute!? He roars, spinning his meteor over his head and throws it at Michihiro, knocking the air out of him. 

Hagino rips back the meteor and it spins around his arm, forming a gauntlet of power. He walks towards the fallen Naomichi and Michihiro. ?it pains me too kill you both? You are like as me, a gentleman in the world of the blind. The Soul Society couldn?t see me for who I truly was other then a brute, a big, dumb warrior that would serve them blindly just as there other puppets.? He spits on the ground. ?But no, I was smarter then that. I saw through their manipulations and politics for what it truly was. Corruption. Now I stand at the gates of a new world with lord Akushou and my fellow men!? He raises the hammer, preparing to splatter Naomichi all over the ground.

?SMASH!? Michihiro shouts, slamming his fists into the ground. He grows to a form, larger then before, releasing all of his energy. Before he becomes too large, he pushes Naomichi out of the window. The big, stupid man shouts something like, ?aww c?mon how you going to do in a bro like that?? Hagino steps back, curious to see where Michihiro is going with this. His shirt rips open and he continues to grow in size, the floor beneath him begins to crack and Hagino?s eyes widen.

The giant man shunpoes on to the roof, landing gracefully on his giant feet somehow. He feels a great spike in Reiatsu, however. He gets a lurching feeling in his stomach. ?no, it couldn?t be?? The building erupts in power and Hagino is no longer standing on a building, but instead the head of a giant. Michihiro takes a step and roars, his foot shaking the very earth. Hagino doesn?t know how to react and as Michihiro moves, he slides off his back, but manages to shunpo himself down to the earth. 

He looks up, just as a giant fist, smacks him through three buildings. Hagino stands up, leaning on his cane, coughing up blood. He is ready this time for another fist to strike and blocks it with his armored hand. He feels confusion and anger on the other hand. ?ah, how I felt as a shinigami of the Soul Society. A man confused at why people thought of him as stupid. Angry at the way others saw him. All of that doubt was cleared, when I discovered my path?? He grits his teeth and pushes against the power of giant-Michihiro. As he does this, for the briefest second, he feels a second force pressing against him.

It is more violent, trashing to destroy him. There is nothing good about it, yet nothing bad about it either. It is just a force. Then he realizes that this is the boy?s pent-up anger. The boy?s power and his own demon. Then he realizes it is stronger then him. He is pushed back, but uses shunpo once again to get out of the way. Hagino is frightened however. Why was the boy so angry? Why exactly would this level of anger be present in him? He seemed so calm, yet once the anger was released, he realizes that nothing was greater in him then Rage. Hagino calmly says, ?you are a threat.? 

Michihiro roars angrily, his eyes glowing red and skin more demonic and purplish. Black lining has started to mark him. However, the giant man disappears again. How is he so fast? Michihiro?s anger feels him, though. For he feels the anger in this man, not greater then his, though. He swings at Hagino, who merely shunpoes out of the way again. He dodges from building to building as Michihiro?s ferocious strikes continue.

Meanwhile, Naomichi from bellow has fallen asleep in a trash dumpster. As a rock falls down on his little bed, he mutters, ?can?t I get a little bed time, for sho?? He opens the dumpster and a rock hits him in the head. This Shinigami is none the wiser, though. He just looks around and says, ?oh shit!? As he sees a giant foot in front of him. He looks up to see Michihiro and Hagino fighting. ?aww fuck, I ain?t bout to let no lil kid do the fighting for me. Otherwise, I ain?t no real man.? He realizes that his broadsword is not with him? He stands out of the dumpster and starts to move, but then realizes what Hagino is doing. He claps his forehead in stupidty. ?aww shit? fuck, fuck, fuck.?

To Naomichi it is obvious, but for the giant-demon Michihiro has become, he is blinded. He flashes back to Hagino?s words from earlier, but shakes his head. ?kid, get the fuck out of there!? He shouts, but Michihiro can?t hear him. He sees Hagino jerk his weapon and then he lifts Michihiro into the air, his torso and arms wrangled by the weapon. He flies so high that it appears he is touching the moon. Then he slams down into a building, destroying it. Naomichi curses as he sees the kid revert back to his original form. He is defeated. He is sleeping.

Now it is just Naomichi to fight?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Akuma-

"I suddenly feel like I'm missing out on something... something really suiting to my style... Like a giant shinigami with the strength of twelve men attacking a city... That would be so much better then this situation right now..." He huffed, He was able to get his soul back in order and started to wander the desert again. "THEN FIGHT ME!!" A massive hollow emerges from the sand and stands above them all. "BWAHAHAHAH!!!" He laughs, his body resembles an eel with arms. "Well... Look at that..." Akuma blinked. 

"Quick Akuma! There is only one way to defeat this hollow!" Ssob shouts. "What's that?" He asks. "You must challenge him... TO A CHILDREN'S CARD GAME!" THWACK! "What the hell do you think this is!?" He shouts. "Nnngh... Comedic relief... Is so hard..." Ssob coughs. 

"Boom Oom! We can not let him upstage us boys!" The hooga hollows shout. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQJvwT6fGBM[/YOUTUBE]




The hooga hollows begin to march and dance around in a circle around Akuma, raising their hands with each "Boom!" and lowering them with each "Shakalaka!" Dancing around Akuma and continuing their change, growing louder and louder with each passing second. "What the hell are the doing....?" Akuma blinked. "A....Amazing... It's... It's the dance of unlimited power! A rare dance that gives the target all the spiritual power of the dancers! They are giving you unlimited strength with this ritual! No one...No one has ever commanded their respect to this level before!"

"... Do they have to hump the air....?" Akuma blinks, each hollow had begun to thrust towards him. "Yes, it's how the energy is transferred!" Ssob's eyes begin to sparkle. "Such... such an amazing dance...." As the dance nears it end, the hooga hollows begin to glow "Shakalakkaaaaahhh~" They all extend one arm towards Akuma and leave one arm in the air. "The dance is finished, the energy has been passed!" Ssob walks over to Akuma. "How do you feel!? can you feel the power!?" BLAM!!!!!!

"LIKE THAT HELL THAT WOULD WORK YOU IDIOTS!!!" Each hollow, including Sob, had a lump growing on their head. "Nnngh..." "BWAHAHAHAHA!!! HOW FOOLISH!!!" The large eel hollow threw a punch at Akuma, all of them leap out of the way to avoid the attack. "Quick Akuma, We must power to full!" Akuma nods. "Yeah, i figured that already." He grumbled, then he notices Ssob's fist extending towards him. "What do you want me to do with that?" He asks. "It's the Bro-fist! Our ultimate technique! Have you forgotten so soon!?" 

*previously*

"Akuma... There is no way we can defeat this giant cyborg samura pizza car robot..." Ssob coughs, his mask leaking blood. "Of course we can." Akuma stands proud, wearing a space captains uniform. "We must use the ultimate technique Ssob..." Ssob's eyes widen. "You mean... The Bro-fist!?" Akuma nods. "Yes Ssob..." Extending his fist out Ssob's eyes sparkle. "I see... So this... Is the power of friendship!" Hitting his fist on Akuma's, the massive robot explodes, sending chunks of metal in all directions. 

"Thank you... Ssob..." 

THWACK!!!

"THAT NEVER HAPPENED!" He shouts. "But... you never know! Come, We must try the ultimate bro-fist!" He shouts, extending his fist. "No." Akuma responds. "But-" "Fuck. No." BAM!!! Ssob is crushed by Akuma's harsh words. "I... I can't... G on... tell my mother... i love.. her..." THWACK! "HOLLOWS DON'T HAVE MOMS!!" Akuma growls. "HOW DO YOU KNOW!?" He shouts back. "BECAUSE HOLLOWS ARE BEASTS OF PURE INSTINCT WHO FEED ON THE INNOCENT!" "HOW RUDE! I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW MY MOTHER WAS A SAINT!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2010)

Karakura Town~ 

 "Is that so?" Marcus asks as he pulled himself to his feet. Looking down about his clothing he sighed a bit, this was the second Uniform in less then a month that was ruined. Pulling the top half to the side it rips off as the tattoo, reads in Latin The Gods are on the Side of the Stronger, on his arm comes into view as the onyx necklace swings in place around his neck.  "Here that boys, ready to mix it up again?" Marcus asks as he looked down to his Zanpaktou.  "Call us forth and let slip the hounds of hell!" Cerberus barks in unison. A grin cracks Marcus' lips.  "I'd stand back if I were you, it's about to get a little warm." Marcus says as he cuts a glance back to the Fourth Division Healer. 

A quick glance around told the man all he needed to know, Marcus is the one with the fire based blade, not the opponent. Backing back a step or two Marcus holds his Zanpaktou out as steam started to pour off his shoulders,  "Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War, Cerberus!" Marcus shout as black flames pour from his shoulders and blade,  "Havoc!",  "Chaos!",  "And Genocide!" Cerberus barks as their form contorts in flames. As the trident formed that hint of purple and blue fire could also be seen as a tip here and their flickered with those colors. Puling his hand from the flames the trident breaks into view. Then with a blur of flames Marcus Shunpos off to join the fray.

Running along the sky Marcus closes in on the battle rather quickly. It was the damnedest thing he had ever seen. A giant of a man with six, yes six freaking eyes wielding a big ass Zanpaktou.. Lucky for Marcus Toshiro and a Quincy had the brute distracted with a set of attacks so with a flaming trail in toe Marcus Shunpos again appearing over the behemoth,  "Hey big boy! You trying to compensate for something with that big sword of yours?!" Marcus yells as he starts to plummet. He was already past the giants defenses by the time it noticed what was going on. 

A sizzling sound could be heard as Marcus plunges his trident into the monster's head. But to the Roman's surprise it didn't even pierce the giant's skin.  "What in the bloody hell are you made of?!" Marcus asks as the giant countered, it was quick but Marcus was already on the move after his attack failed. He slipped past the large hammock of a hand and rushes down to ground level. Landing next to Toshiro.  "Sorry I'm late for the party." Marcus says as the black flames arced off his body and trident.  "Any ideas on how to handle tiny here?" he asks as his gaze cuts up to the big Shinigami.


----------



## tgre (Jul 30, 2010)

Tora got up after staring at the dead body of Yarai for so long, he looked back at Toshiro and the archer who were busy trying to face off against the monstrous shinigami that was approaching them; albeit slowly.

Tora jumped over to their side, "Hope I'm not late for the party... I decided to get my ass kicked again. Not sure why, but let's see how this turns out, eh?"

Toshiro and Ryuusen eyed the burn marks and the torn Hakama that Tora was wearing.

"Oh these?" Tora said, pointing at the shiny burn marks, "Our good friend lying by the tree had an electrifying personality that left a shocking impression on me." Tora grinned, "Don't worry about 'em, I'm fixed up prim and proper."

Toshiro sighed and gave Tora a look, as if to say "if you say so."

Tora adjusted his fedora and lit his kiseru pipe... accidentally blowing it right into Marcus' face.

"So... who wants their ass kicked first?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Shino Vs Sunny-

"And now i'm free." Sunny brushes the web off himself. "W...wha... wait.. When the hell did you do that!? where did my beetle go!? this doesn't many any sense!" Shino shouts. "That's because i used Kido to destroy it while releasing myself." Sunny spins his blade around. "How did i miss that..." Shino blinks. "You're a fool." Pointing his zanpakto at Shino he takes a breath. "Conduct, Hagane kuriketto!" The blade transformed into a long rapier. "Are you prepared?" He asks. 

"Swarm, Beetle! Swarm, Bee!" Two large bugs formed from his hands, one beetle and one bee. "Now! Go, Attack his life points directly!" Shino shouts. "This isn't a childrens card game." Sunny blades strikes both bugs. "Heh, looks like you missed." Shino smirked. "I don't miss." Sunny waves his sword around much like a conductor and points at Shino, both bugs turn and charge at him. "W..what!" He tries to send them back but it is no use. "I have full control over them now." Sunny spun the bee around. "Die a beautiful death."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hueco mundo-

"Well that was fun." Akuma slings his club over his shoulder. "Eh?! Eh!? EEEHHHH!?!?!?!" Ssob looks around confused. "What's your problem?" He asks Ssob. "What happened to the giant eel!? We were in the middle of a fight! Where did it go!?" Akuma shrugged. "I ignored it, Thus it went away, like a bad dream really." "YOU CAN'T JUST IGNORE HOLLOWS! THEY WONT LEAVE LIKE THAT!" He shouts. "Boo-hoo-hoo!" The eel cries out running away, "I can't believe he's so mean!!!!" "Eh!?!??!!?IT WORKED!?!?!?!? "Ssob screams. "Obviously... I learned something while ive been here..." Akuma smirked. "What's that?"" Ssob asks. "ALL HOLLOWS ARE GIANT IDIOTS!!!" Akuma shouts proudly. 

Meanwhile, In fuckedville... I mean, Karakuratown.

"SGRAH!!!" The massive shinigami shouts, he's bleeding a little but mostly appears to be in tact. "Change of plans." Azaki spins his blade around. "Blaze river!" The others jump out of the way as he stabs his sword into the ground, Flames begin to coat the area and flow towards the massive shinigami. "And with this fire." He raises his blade, he flames retract into the sword and condense into a bright blue flame." "I increase my attack... Blaze Road!" He slashes at the giant shinigami, the fire forming a massive slash of fire. 

"Toshiro!" He shouts. "Right! Whisper!" The blade of wind crashes into the fire and increases it's intensity. "HOWLING WOLF!!" Akira and Kazen leap to either side of the massive shinigami and begin their screech, The others all join in creating a larger attack then before. "Run away fast!" Akira and Kazen get out of the way before the massive ball of flame hits.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNSZZuKvo2s[/YOUTUBE]




"AH!" Mira cried out from pain as she was flung into a wall. The pain rippled through her body as she fell to the ground. The fight had been going on for a while.

"Mira!" Hiroyuki cried out as he turned to look at her. Mira looked at Hiroyuki with a serious gaze.

"Idiot! Pay attention!" Mira yelled as she watched Hiita's puppet come flying at Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki went flying into a tree from the impact of the puppet. Mira managed to get herself to stand. 

"Dude, I'm so sorry about that," Hiita said calmly to Hiroyuki. Hiita was starting to take this fight seriouslly though she would frequentlly apoligize to the two in a manner like she just spilled Coca-Cola on a white carpet. Mira was starting to get pissed off by Hiita's attitude. If Hiita was truly sorry for her actions she'd stop beating the crap out of Mira and Hiroyuki. Then again Mira had to take into consideration of what Hiita said earlier about her boss.

Mira made fire form at her hands again and flung two fire balls at Hiita while Hiita had her attention towards Hiroyuki. Hiita saw the fire coming from the corner of her eye and shunpo'ed out of the way.

"Aha, nice try Mira. Ya nearly got me," Hiita said cheerfully at Mira. Mira just glared at Hiita. Hiroyuki looked at Mira, he could tell from her body language that she was purely pissed off now. It was scaring Hiroyuki a little bit. Hiroyuki saw a broken off branch nearby, he concentrated on it and managed to send it flying at Hiita.

"What the?" Hiita said as she saw the branch flying at her. She tried to shunpo though the branch managed to hit her side. She coghed up a bit of spit from the shock. Mira then thought of something. Mira quickily ran over to Hiroyuki.

"Hiroyuki do you think you can do that again with the branch?" Mira asked quietly enough for her and Hiroyuki to hear without Hiita overhearing.

"I think so," Hiroyuki said as he wondered what Mira was thinking of. Mira put her hand on his shoulder.

"That's good. Now do you think you could fire multiple objects at her?" Mira asked. Hiroyuki looked at Mira with some disbelief, he wasn't sure if he'd able to do it.

"I'm not really sure," Hiroyuki said as he looked briefly down at the ground and then back up at Mira. Mira was looking at him with a burning determination in her eyes. 

"Though I can always try," Hiroyuki said at Mira, some confidence showing in his voice.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fuckedville X2*

“Not over with yet!” Ryuusen calls out, forming a purple arrow on his bow, “Paralysis Shot!” Ryuusen called out, shooting the arrow at the giant, which manages to bind it in place long enough for the empowered fireball to hit. Toshiro and Azaki land back on the ground, and Koshima grins a little bit, pulling back his Zanpaktou.

“For extra measure, here's a new attack! *Burning Whirl!*” Koshima swings down his Zanpaktou, causing a whirl that acts as a Kidou attack to go spinning into the smoke, and another smaller explosion occurs after the previous attacks collide with the oversized Shinigami.

“I wonder if that did the trick.” Ryuusen says to no one in particular.

“_Hell no, you're talking crazy shit if you think this fight is over with!_” Zaishi calls out, and then uses Shunpo just as the smoke clears to reveal the giant Shinigami mostly fine, with a couple of more bleeding scratches and bruises. Zaishi appears above the giant, and swings his Zanpaktou down, creating a moderate sized cut in the giant's shoulder, and then Toshiro appears behind the giant. Swinging his own Zanpaktou in at it's back, however the cut it makes is much more superficial compared to the wound Zaishi makes. The giant Shinigami swings it's arms around, and it's fist slam into both Toshiro and Zaishi, both of them barely managing to block with their Zanpaktou in time, however Toshiro still takes a small chunk of damage from the attack, and both of them land on their feet.

“_This guy is a stubborn one, isn't he?_” Zaishi smirks a little.

“They're all stubborn, they just don't know when to give it up.” Toshiro chuckles, “Kind of like myself really.”

The giant Shinigami turns around to go after Toshiro and Zaishi, however a new voice suddenly calls out from the distance.

“*Come Forth and Purify Everything, Mizukami!*” Kihone calls out, and suddenly a blue reiatsu starts to surround her, her Zanpaktou turning wider, , and Kihone swings the Zanpaktou around, firing off an attack that looks like multiple water bullets, each attack slams into the giant Shinigami, cutting through it's skin only slightly, and paralyzing it.

“Hurry up and make your move, you guys only got a few seconds before he breaks free!” Kihone yells, and the others waste no time in attacking, Ryuusen forms a compact arrow on his string, and pulls back to let the arrow go, meanwhile Zaishi charges in again, making another swing which creates a slice up the giant Shinigami's back.

“*Burning Slash!*” Koshima calls out, and swings his Zanpaktou forward, the white Reiatsu slash once again heading straight towards the giant Shinigami!

“*Whisper!*” Toshiro calls out, forming a wind blade, and then sending it flying at the Shinigami, meanwhile Akira and Kazen once again appear to attack, “*Howling Wolf!*” Akira calls out, and they once again create their own screech.

“*Destructive Shot!*” Ryuusen calls out, letting his bow string go, and sending another powerfully compact arrow flying straight towards the Shinigami.

“*Blazing Strike!*” Azaki calls out, and sends a fireball flying at the overgrown Shinigami, which combines with Toshiro's wind blade to form a more powerful fireball attack, and all of the attacks slam into the overgrown Shinigami at once, creating another massive explosion. The smoke clears to reveal the Shinigami looking quite pissed off.

“*RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH*” The giant Shinigami roars, and begins to pump up his reiatsu, surpassing everyone around him more than he did previously.

“Wh.. what the hell?!” Toshiro gaped, “You mean this guy wasn't at full power before?!”

“Yup.. welcome to fuckedville indeed.” Azaki says, and Koshima shakes his head.

“This is about to turn into something I can't even use words to describe.” Koshima sighed, and readied his Zanpaktou to attack.

"I have a word for this.." Azaki started, "I like to call it cadaverific."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Somewhere Nearby

The Shinigami which had just healed Marcus had been heading back towards his base, when suddenly he heard someone yelled out, “*MEDIC!!*” The Fourth Division member immediately took off, rushing towards the spot where he heard the yell come from. Eventually he came upon a Kioshi and Fumiko, although he didn't know their names yet, and he noticed that the girl seemed to be using some form of Kidou in order to attempt to heal her wound. The Fourth Division member smiled as he walked over to her.

“It's pretty hard to heal your own injuries when you're wounded and exhausted, eh?” The Shinigami said, and then immediately removed Fumiko's hand from the wound, “I'll take care of this for you.” The Shinigami immediately set to work on healing the wound which Fumiko had been trying to heal, and the wound started to close up much faster than it did before. After patching up the biggest wound, the Shinigami moved onto the smaller wounds that Fumiko had suffered, and began patching them up one by one until they had been healed up, then the Shinigami sat to work on restoring Fumiko's Reiatsu, which took another minute.

Meanwhile another 4th division member whom heard the call arrived on the scene, and saw that one of their own had started taking care of Fumiko. The other 4th division member, who was a girl walked over to Kioshi, and grinned a little, “You don't seem to be extremely wounded, so I'll just patch up the minor wounds you have, and restore your reiatsu.” The girl immediately set out to complete this task, and within two minutes both Kioshi and Fumiko had been restored back to full power.

“You guys should probably hurry, Toshiro-san and the others are currently fighting one hell of a monstrosity.” The 4th division member who had healed Fumiko stated, and then his eyes widened, “Holy hell, it suddenly became stronger?!”

“That's a bad sign indeed, I hope the others finish their fights soon, with Makase-fukutaichou and Neya-fukutaichou busy with Akushou, this won't bode well with just Zaishi-fukutaichou and those guys fighting it on their own.” The girl sighed a little, she didn't like where this was headed at all.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

"You know. We totally could have just killed that guy and had everyone help us with Akushou... Like, totally just blew him up or stepped on him or something..." Neya comments. "Yes, and we still could, but we wont." Makase yawns. "Wait, why not? If there's still time-" "Because shut up!" Akushou shakes off the fire. "That was a little warm." He looks down at the two captains. "It didn't do a damn thing." Makase looks over at Neya. "Why are you looking at me like that!? You're attack didn't work either!" "Who said that? I haven't even begun my attack yet." He turned back. "What? but you used bankai... destroyed the building... fired a bunch of snake arrows.." "Haven't. Even. Begun." Makase adds. 

"Really, then when does the attack begin?" Akushou asks. "Now." The snakes all form into giant blades and swing at him from every angle. "I must admit... That's pretty nifty." Akushou smirked, BOOOM!!! All the blades crash into each other and form a moving orb of snakes in the sky. "That my friend, is why i'm better then you." Neya just rolls his eyes. "Fire at it." He comments to his bankai, The giant unleashes a wave of flame into the metal orb. "It's like an oven." Akushou looks around at the glowing hot snakes.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fuckedville Comedy Style*

“Anyone got any ideas on the next move?” Toshiro asked, looking around at everyone who had been fighting the Shinigami.

“I don't have a clue, don't look at me.” Koshima shook his head, “If I knew were to go with this we wouldn't be in this situation.”

“I have an idea, maybe if he we ask Neya-fukutaichou and Makase-fukutaichou nicely, they'll use their Bankai to kill this guy, then all of us gang up on Akushou?” Azaki comments.

“Hell no, we're not doing that.” Toshiro states with a scowl on his face.

“Why wouldn't we do that? I mean if there's still-” Azaki gets cut off by Toshiro

“Because shut up!” Toshiro yells, and Zaishi chuckles a little bit.

“_The reason Toshiro is saying this._” Zaishi points back with his thumb at Toshiro and Azaki, while facing the forum posters, “_Is because it would be far less entertaining to the storyline!_”

“Well, we need to come up with some kind of plan fast.” Ryuusen comments, “These combination attacks just aren't working worth a dime.”

“If Akuma-san were here, I bet his plan would simply to be to whack it in the face over and over.” Kihone comments.

“Like _that _would get us anywhere.” Toshiro complains, then blinks, then smirks, “On second though, that bastard always had a knack for making things like that work out.”

“Yeah but-” BOOOOOOM a huge fist crashes down in between them making everyone split apart again, cutting Hogo off.

“I don't think he's going to wait for us to continue our conversation any longer.” Akira comments.

The giant Shinigami raises his Zanpaktou, and suddenly it begins to glow brightly, and everyone looks at it in awe at the amount of power that seems to be collecting into it.

“OH SHIT! EVERYONE MOVE IT!” Toshiro yells, and everyone takes off in a mad dash as the Shinigami slams the Zanpaktou into the ground, creating an explosion that starts to expand upward and outward, and is big enough to catch the attention of everyone around Kento's shop.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Vice Captains Vs Ex Captain-

"And Crush." Makase closes his hand, the orb of snakes expands then quickly contracts on it's target. "That's game." He turns his back and begins to walk away. "Not. So. Fast." Makase's eyes widen as the snakes begin to separate and fly in all directions. "What.. The-" Akushou stood in the air surrounded by a red kido field, but before he could finish his sentence, Makase was cut a large gash forming on his chest. "NNNGH!" He drops to one knee and huffs. "Very good... But I've had my fun." The green orb had grown to massive proportions, it was no longer merely the size of a basket ball. Now, it had grown to the size of Kyohei's ego. 

"This will be enough for now." Akushou placed his hand on the orb. "Absorb!" In a flash it was gone, returned into his body. "I've had fun, It's been truly entertaining." He clasped his hands together, All the fallen reapers and ones still in battle begin to glow. "But, I shall leave you all with my six eyed friend as a parting gift." He smirked, in a bright flash of light they all vanish, leaving only the six eyed giant. "And that's how we beat Akushou." Azaki smiked.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fuckedville Part 3*

“Okay, that's fine and dandy.” Toshiro points at the six eyed giant, “HOW THE FUCK DO YOU SUPPOSE WE BEAT THIS THING?!”

“Kento's intelligence would be lovely right about now, but it looks like he's down for the count.” Koshima sighed a little, “We'll just have to come up with some creative way to defeat that bastard on our own, with the Reapers out of the way everyone can join in the fight.”

“Yeah!” Kihone cheered, “Surely if we throw enough attacks at it, he'll eventually go down, right?”

Toshiro and Ryuusen stared blankly at the group, “You guys are totally just like Akuma..” Toshiro sighed a little bit, and turned around to face the giant Shinigami, “No use in complaining I guess, let's try another combination attack.”

“_I call first dibs!_” Zaishi yelled, and charged forward at the giant Shinigami, he swung his scythe around multiple times, and the Shinigami blocked all of the shots except one, which created a moderate sized cut on the giant Shinigami. Toshiro then placed his Zanpaktou out in front of him while Zaishi distracted the Shinigami, “*Whisper!*” Toshiro called out, and the wind blade began to form on his Zanpaktou, then Toshiro shot the wind blade forward. Ryuusen formed his usual compact arrow on his bow, “*Destructive Shot!*” Ryuusen called out, and let the bow string go, the arrow flying towards the Shinigami. Akira and Kazen came up next, “*Howling Wolf!*” The two of them let out their high pitched screech which went flying towards the Shinigami. Koshima pulled his Zanpaktou back, “*Burning Whirl!*” The corkscrew looking white Reiatsu attack flew out of the Zanpaktou has he swung it, heading straight for the Shinigami.

“And now, for the grand finale.” Azaki announced, “*Blaze River*” Azaki slammed his Zanpaktou into the ground, and once again multiple streams of fire started to flow out at the Shinigami, “*Blaze Road!*' Azaki followed his previous attack up with that one, which sent off multiple lines of fire heading straight towards the Shinigami as well.

“I hope you didn't plan on leaving me out of the party forever.” Marcus calls, “*Aequor of Incendiary!*” Marcus shoots out another wave of black flames at the Shinigami, and all of the attacks head for, and collide with the Shinigami all at once, causing another massive explosion.

“I hope that broke the bastard down a little bit, there were more attacks that time than the previous time.” Koshima sighed a little, he had a feeling this fight was far from over.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrz3VOMH8y4[/YOUTUBE]




Mira and Hiroyuki were just about to execute thier plan when Hiita started to glow along with all the other Reapers and Akushou. Hiita looked at Mira and Hiroyuki with a sorry smile.

"Aw man, I guess I gotta go now. Listen it's been a total blast, I hope the three of us can clash again in the near future. Laters Mira and Hiroyuki," Hiita said as she rubbed the back of her head and smiled. With that, she vanished. Mira and Hiroyuki stared at the spot where Hiita was in disbelief.

"So she's gone?" Hiroyuki asked blankly. Mira looked at Hiroyuki.

"I guess so," Mira said still in disbelief. Hiroyuki then heard a small ticking noise, he looked to see a small ball on the ground near them.

"Mira, what is that?" Hiroyuki asked as he pointed at the ball. Mira looked at it with a blank expression.

"Well Hiroyuki, I think that's a bomb left behind by Hiita," Mira said. 

"Oh a bomb that's lovely," Hiroyuki said smiling.

"I guess so," Mira said as she smiled at Hiroyuki. It took just a split minute for them to fully realize what it was.

"OH SHIT!" they both yelled at once as they're eyes widened. Mira quickily kicked the bomb as far away as she could before it then exploded.

"I can't believe it! That little shit tried to blow us up!" Mira shouted furiouslly after watching the bomb she kicked explode.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2010)

*Kyohei Marufuji vs Shigure Karumi*

*The Accelerator vs The Decelerator *

*- Before the Retreat -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adeo1bIq3Nk[/YOUTUBE]​
"That's right. Anything that touches the blue aura around my knives decreases in speed,"Shigure informed Kyohei as her knives floated around her. "Grrr," he began to grow angered at the rate the fight was going now. "So baby, are you gonna let me cut up that good-looking body of yours?" she winked at him playfully. "How about I blow up that damn perverted attitude of yours!" the boy began to feel the effects on his shoulder go away. "And I'll do that right now!" Kyohei released a charged sucker for her.

"That won't work~" Shigure pulled back from the attack and let it explode. The smoke covered Kyohei's vision of her. Suddenly, a knife pierced through the smoke and aimed for his head. The boy sidestepped to the side and quickly tossed another one. In the sky before the destruction was Shigure sending another knife for him.

Kyohei leaped back, throwing another hard on for her. Shigure smiled while two of the knives were placed under both of her feet. The knives propelled her like rocket for Kyohei. Her swirling knives danced for blood. The blond rolled out of her path just before the hit. 

At the exact same moment, both of them shoot a projectile at the other. The candy bomb made a direct hit, while the knife scratched across Kyohei's arm. "Not like it matters now," he said to himself as his arm became effected by her attack. "Don't think the fun is over yet," with that, ten knives shot from the dust that covered her. "Dammit!" Kyohei prepared himself for the strike.

The smoke cleared, revealing the damaged Shigure gracefully playing with her fingers. The blue knives danced around Kyohei, but none seemed to actually go for him. "Just what the hell is this?" he asked in annoyance as he stepped up. Though at that moment, he began moving incredibly slow. "....Whhhhaaaaaaaatttt...ttthhhheeeee....hheeeelll?!" he spoke in a very slow motion voice that was almost hard to understand.

"*Blue Trail*" Shigure announced her technique as the knives returned to her. "What? Don't tell me you didn't notice," she pointed near the slow Kyohei. To his shock, there were what seemed like trails of blue aura following behind the knives. "I told you didn't I? Anything except me that touches the blue aura slows down....and you touched it a lot of times." she started to giggle while she casually walked towards him. All Kyohei could do was move at an incredibly slow pace while his opponent came closer.

"And now...the climax" Shigure removed one of her knives around her and placed it against Kyohei's neck. She pushed the knife against his throat a little harder, almost cutting him. Then out of the blue, she began glowing. "Oh, poo. Just when it was getting to the good part," her knives shattered and returned to its standard form. "We had fun on our first date. Lets do it again some other time. Bye Bye~" she returned her zanpakutou to her sheath and disappeared. 

Sweat ran rampant down Kyohei's face as he stood there alone in shock. The effects of her zanpakutou had worn off when she sealed it. The only thing that was holding him down was shock and fear. "I...almost got killed at that moment...," Kyohei muttered to himself. This was the first time he had been that close to the brink of death and the first time he had been that afraid.

Kyohei snapped out of it when he heard Toshiro's voice and then after that an explosion. "W-what the fuck?" Kyohei said before noticing a six-eyed giant in a battle with the others. The boy stood there for a few seconds and took a deep breath, still trying to recover. Half of his spiritual energy was gone and he had took some damage, but he was still able to put a fight. 

"What the hell is this thing?" Kyohei walked towards everyone, trying to regain his composure. It was very slight, but there was a sound of shaking in his voice.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Hueco Mundo*

“Gwhahahahaha, come on is that all ya got?!” Masajiro laughed wildly, firing a Cero into the Gillian he had been fighting which knocked the Gillian backwards, “You got to be kidding me, this is a real good joke!” The Gillian fired a Cero at Masajiro, however Masajiro merely countered with one of his own, easily canceling out both attacks, and Masajiro held up his large white hand, then three large spikes shot out of his hand, stabbing into three different portions of the Gillian, causing the Gillian to groan in pain as the acid released inside of it's body, the spikes dissolving completely.

“Aww come on, it's not that bad.” Masajiro laughed, “You can't have a good death unless you laugh! GWHAHAHAHAHA!” Masajiro fired another Cero at the Gillian, and knocked it backwards once more, then launched three more Acid Spikes, which once again collided with the Gillian, and paralyzed it's body, then Masajiro charged up an extreme powerful Cero, which he shot out at the Gillian, and the Cero pierced straight through it, ending the Gillian's life in cold blood. Masajiro grinned behind his new mask, and proceeded to waltz right over to the Gillian, and began chomping down on him, swallowing him up until there was nothing left.

“Man this is ridiculous!” Masajiro laughed, “I've encountered nothing except weak pieces of crap so far!”

“*Perhaps I could help you with that.*” A voice called from behind Masajiro, and he turned around to see an interesting looking Hollow, it appeared to be about twelve feet in height, and the body of a tiger, although it looked slightly metallic in nature. Multiple black spots seemed to cover the Hollow's body, and it's back seemed to be covered in red swirls. Red dots had been blotched all over it's mask, and the Hollow leered at him through the mask.

“I don't have time to mess around with a small freak like you, so kiss my ass!” Masajiro paused for a moment, thinking about what he just said, “Wait, scratch that, I don't have an ass! Just die you freak!” Masajiro fired a Cero off at the Hollow, however the Hollow dodged with swift speed, “What the-?”

“*I'm no ordinary Hollow fool,*” The tiger looking Hollow laughed, “*I'm an Adjuuchas!*” The Hollow fired off a Cero much more powerful than Masajiro's at him, and the Cero impacted Masajiro, knocking him backwards a good way, “Guah!” The Tiger like Adjuuchas charged forward with swift speed, Masajiro attempted to raise his hand, however the Adjuuchas was right on top of him, and slammed him into the ground with a claw swipe.

“*Before I kill you, I will tell you my name, I am Jouryoumaru!*” The Adjuuchas grinned a little bit, “*And your name, little Gillian?*”

“My name is Masajiro, you piece of shit!” Masajiro yelled, infuriated that the other Hollow could be dominating him so easily.

“*Masajiro, an interesting name, I hope you're prepared to die.*” Jouryoumaru grinned, and prepared to make a claw swipe, however before he could swing, a doll like figure came at him, forcing him to jump out of the way.

Jouryoumaru turned around to face Akuryu who was now an Adjuuchas, “*Who the fuck are you supposed to be?*” Jouryoumaru asked, waiting for a response from the new Hollow that appeared.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

After getting over the whole shock of being nearly blown away by a bomb left behind by Hiita, Mira and Hiroyuki managed to get up and go over to the others. Mira noticed first noticed Kyohei, she couldn't help but feel some _very_ _slight_ feeling of relief. 

'At least the idiot isn't dead,' Mira thought as she and Hiroyuki came closer to the others. Hiroyuki saw the six eyed shinigami and was filled with fear.

"Oh my god, what is that thing?!" Hiroyuki managed choke out of himself. Mira looked to see what Hiroyuki was looking at. Her eyes widened at the sight of it.

"I have no idea Hiroyuki," Mira said blankly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Naomichi stood over a defeated Hagino, a grin on his big face. His blade was to the man’s neck, or more accurately the bottom of his head, since he seemed to lack a neck. Naomichi looks down at Hagino and says, “any last words, bro?” He asks, cockily. Then light starts to gather around him and then Hagino is gone somehow, despite being a giant. Naomichi shook his fist, “pussy!” 

In reality, Hagino was holding up Naomichi by one hand and Naomichi was struggling to breathe as he crushed his neck slowly. Hagino sighed. “in truth, I would like to recruit you, but I see the soul society has already tainted your mind…” Then the ground underneath starts to glow and Hagino frowns. “today is your day, shinigami. It appears we’re leaving.” He then disappeared; Naomichi noted that he hadn’t said ‘retreated’. Naomichi now free of his grip, shouted “running like a bitch!” 

It is very hard for Naomichi to stand up, after the Beating he had taken, but as usual he had plenty of energy and had used little of it during the fight. He grabbed his broadsword and heard the voice of his Zanpakuto. *After this, we will talk.* “What exactly about, dawg?” He asked. *Don’t call me a dog you baka!* Naomichi grinned. “calm down, dawg.” His zanpakuto shows its discomfort, by becoming heavier, but Naomichi puts it on his shoulder, ignoring the weight. He is about to go and see what happened, when he sees a six-eyed giant. 

He responds the only way a Naomichi can. “woah, that’s some funky shit!”


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

Fumiko shot straight up letting out a huge sigh of relief. The wound was closed, the pain and was and her reiatsu was up to par. "Pretty hard is an understatement my friend. I've gain a new plethora of respect for fourth division." She spoke with admiration as she roughly cracked the bone in her neck.

"You good to go Kioshi?" 

A massive spike in reiatsu caught all their attention. From one of the medics it seemed a crew of shinigami were fighting some powerful being.

"Yea I am. Thanks alot you two and make sure to stay safe alright?" 

A quick exchange in pleasantries and the shinigami duo set off to help. They weren't to far from the others, but they weren't quite prepared for what they were about to see. An abnormally sized zanpaktou swung down crushing the earth beneath it with the utmost ease. Once the dust settle a being that could be called nothing short of an abomination cross their eyes.

"You've got to be shitting me right?" Fumiko said not believing what she saw. Kioshi pulled the hair back that covered his right eye and took a good long look to make sure his eyes didn't deceive him. Though there was no time to be awe struck by what they say and they quickly shunpo'd down below to team up with the others.

"Woo hoo humans and my shinigami boys and girl!" Fumiko called out as she casually walked toward the group. 

"Sup!" 

"Eh, Fumiko...you could atleast act a little bit more worried you know."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> With Ryan
> 
> The other fourth division member which had been sent out arrived on point with Ryan's location. Apparently the person who had injured him had completely disappeared. The Shinigami set out to checking Ryan's pulse, and discovered that Ryan had a viable pulse, after this the Shinigami checked for breathing issues, and there seemed to be no sign of a problem there, with that the Shinigami set out to the healing process, the same way that the other Shinigami did, it started off slow with the major wounds patching themselves up at first, and then after that the minor wounds started to heal themselves, and before long the wounds had been completely patched up. After this, the Shinigami set out to restoring all of Ryan's Reiatsu, which took another full minute in order to accomplish, and the Shinigami looked Ryan over to make sure that the process went smoothly, and after feeling satisfied, the Shinigami started his attempts to bring Ryan back to consciousness.
> 
> ?Ah.. sir..? The Shinigami shook Ryan a little, ?I would let you rest, but there's been a slight technicality, the situation is more dire than it looks.?



"Ah, right," Ryan stood up, rubbing his head. Liana had owned him in every single way, then left him alive as an insult. Like he wasn't even worth worrying about to her.

Oh that burned.

He looked around, trying to see what was happening next. Hang on, was that his glaive? He'd lost track of the location he was in, but it seemed Liana had managed to beat his ass from and then back to their starting point. Still, Ryan picked up the weapon, this was nice to have back.

"Let's go get em."

_Definitely_, his 'light' self agreed. Ryan paused.

"Why am I able to talk to myself like this?"

_I have no idea, maybe we have MPD now._

"Huh," Ryan paused, "Well I always knew I'd go crazy sooner or later. Wanna go do something stupid then?"

_Oh hell yes._

Ryan charged into the maelstrom of reiatsu before him. Quickly, he ended up amongst the other humans and Shinigami, facing down a giant six eyed monster. He paused.

"Guys what the FUCK is that thing?"

One of the others there shrugged.

_I think we can do 'Pure' one more time, but we couldn't control it for more than few seconds._

"It'll have to be enough."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?*Masajiro, an interesting name, I hope you're prepared to die.*? Jouryoumaru grinned, and prepared to make a claw swipe, however before he could swing, a doll like figure came at him, forcing him to jump out of the way.
> 
> Jouryoumaru turned around to face Akuryu who was now an Adjuuchas, ?*Who the fuck are you supposed to be?*? Jouryoumaru asked, waiting for a response from the new Hollow that appeared.



"Ooooh! i have many names! Big daddy, Professor crazy, Kami, Super Kami, Super Kami guru... King of everything... But normally i just go by Professor crazy, sometimes sir Crazy of slaughter... and death... and murder... and maiming... and occasionally Vermont." He took a bow. "Where the hell is vermont!?" The hollow asked him. "How the hell should i know i'm batshit crazy." He smiled a bit. "Hey, Wanna see my birdy!?" Jouryoumaru blinked.. "B..birdy?" He asks. "Yes! Watch!" BAM!!! Akuryu punches the hollows jaw and sends him rolling across the ground. "See? birdy!" 

Jouryou shakes his head. "I... I just saw a fist..." He tries to get a bead on Akuryu. "Oh, wrong fist, try this one!" BAM!!! He hits him again and sends him rolling across the sand. "S...still... a fist..." He shakes his head. "Hmm... did i use the wrong hand again...?" Akuryu looks down. "OH~ Silly me~ I forgot my doll!" He laughed. "Ah~ I always forget that." A doll formed on his hand with a bird painted on it. "There we are~" Again he punches the hollow. "See birdy!" He laughed. "y..yes...." Jouryou slowly stood up. "I... I saw the birdy..."

"Damn... What is this guy... I can't freaking keep up with him..." "I can hear your thoughts...." Akuryu stood behind the annoying little kitty. "HOW THE HELL CAN YOU DO THAT!?" Jouryou shouts. "BECAUSE I CAN BREAK THE FOURTH WALL!!!!" Akuryu kicks him into the air. "NNnnghh...What the hell are you talking about!?" He shouts. "I told you! I don't have a clue~ Crazy! Remember!" He chuckled and began to kick dolls towards the hollow. "Tch... Those annoyances.. I'll just fire a cero at them." 

He opens his mouth to begin the cero, however, the dolls stop in the air all around him and begin to glow. "Wha...?" "Explode my babies!" One after another, an orb of fire extends outward from the dolls until the air is filled with flame and smoke. "NOOO!!! YOU KILLED MY CHILD!!!!!!!" He cries. "Wait.. they aren't real." Akuryu blinks. "Ok, I'm over it." He steps forward and looks at his hand. "NOOO!!!! YOU KILLED BIRDY!!!!!"


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

"Hey Helena?" Lenore asked Helena as they stood in the tunnel. Helena looked over at Lenore with a curious look.

"Yeah?" Helena replied.

"Don't you have those little black butterflies that you can send out to gather info?" Lenore asked.

"Yeah though I ain't following you on this one," Helena stated.

"Well can't you send a few out to go find Professor Crazy?" Lenore said.

"Oh yeah, I guess I can," Helena said sounding like she just had an ephiphany. Lenore stared at Helena in disbelief.

"Wait a minute?! You forgot you could do that?!" Lenore screeched towards Helena. Helena looked at Lenore with a nervous look.

"It slipped my mind," Helena said she she extened her hands out and sent a few of her Noir Cho out in search of Akuryu. After a few minutes one of the Noir Cho sent back a signal to Helena telling her that it found Professor Crazy.

"Follow me Lenore!" Helena said as she headed off in the direction of Akuryu. After a while of walking through the tunnel system, Helena managed to emerge out of it along with Lenore. Helena and Lenore ended up about 40 feet away from where Akuryu was battling some hollow that appeared to be an adjuuchas.

"Oh it looks like Professor Crazy is playing. Let's just wait for him to be done," Helena said as she watched the fight.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fuckedville Grand Finale*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

BLAM!!!! A massive foot crashed down where the others were attacking. "Sorry, sorry, I just got really tired of hearing you all shout... It's hurting my head." Neya sits atop the giant man. "And I helped." Makase coughs. "You gonna be alright?" Neya asks. "Just dandy, ignore the collapsed lung, internal and external bleeding.. and the giant slash in my chest, I'll be just peachy." He coughed again. "It seems our job here is done." Neya crosses his arms. "Brilliant, Can we go now. My stomach is killing me. By that i mean i'm dying, from internal injuries." The massive man vanished and Neya shunpo'd down to the rest of the shinigami. 

"We've lost many men tonight." Makase nods. "Yes, about one hundred an eight. Hey, we kept the fourth division guys, isn't that wonderful." He remarks. "No, they died too!" Someone shouts. "Great. We lost the fourth division guys..." Makase blinked "You're going to need to stop being such a debbie downer." "Forgive me for DYING." the two argue. "We need to report back to soul society immediately." 

"What about the stuff you guys destroyed!?" Shino shouts. "Don't worry, tomorrow it will be back good as news. The humans wont even notice a difference. That's the upside to our technology." The humans blinked. "Away!" Neya opens a gate to soul society and steps through. "Last to arrive, but first to leave." Azaki sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"Phew," Ryan collapsed onto a piece of fallen masonry, Reiatsu all but burned out. He looked around the destruction.

"That was not cool," he announced. Because it really wasn't. A Shinigami war breaking out in the human world, destroying the place. Liana's betrayal. The fact that while everyone of spiritual power was meant to be defeating Hollows to protect people, it just ended up being a struggle between Shinigami that sucked the powered humans in.

They nearly died.

Plenty of good people did. And the collateral was through the roof.

"That was really not cool," Ryan lay down, completely burned out. "We all alive, at least?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

?Ugh I'm spent.? Ryuusen sighed, allowing the reiatsu arrow he had been carrying to finally fall away, ?Something useful better have come out of this.?

?Well.. we're alive aren't we?? Hogo smiled a little, and Ryuusen chuckled, ?You're right kid, that is one thing we definitely are, alive.?

Toshiro frowned a little, looking around the shop completely, the shop had been damaged considerably, no thanks to Akushou deciding to perform his little invasion. Kento would be furious when he finally showed back up, oh how Toshiro didn't want to think of what would happen to everyone when Kento arrived on the scene. Then there was the matter of Rara and Tahara, both of them had been holed up inside the shop somewhere, and if they were injured Kento just might go on a rampage.

"I'm worried to, y'know?? Koshima chuckled, placing a hand on Toshiro's shoulder, ?Kento's going to be pretty pissed off, I hope he doesn't go on a rampage and try to kill all of us.?

?That, Koshima-san, would be _lenient _for him.? Toshiro chuckled, just imagining some of the horrible things Kento might do in response to this outrageous event.

?You coming back with us?? Koshima asked, however Toshiro shook his head in the negative, ?No, I came down here for three reasons, one I had questions I needed to ask, two I had to tell the humans everything that was going on, and three I have to find Isis, she came down here after something happened with her Zanpaktou.? Toshiro sighed, ?She's looking for a man named Tyler, and I think I know just the person who can help.? Toshiro turned his attention to Ryan after that, beginning to walk over to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"Hey, Toshiro," Ryan sat up again, trying to get the full feeling back into his body. "Can you help me check out the full battlefield? I want to see if anyone's still alive out here, and also the extent of the damages."

Ryan was putting on a brave face, but it couldn't be hidden that he was put off by the sheer destruction that had fallen on his home town. It couldn't be hidden that a Shinigami war sucking in humans had upset him.

~~~

Rán yawned, stretched herself out, and stood. She had slept well. Hollow didn't need to sleep much, but once in a while, it was nice. Váli raised his nose, sniffing the air, and shook from side to side, shuffling the fine layer of sand off of him. Gersemi's head popped up through the sandy floor.

"Let's hunt," she smiled. The two other Adjuchas nodded, and the three set off across the sand, Rán racing along, Gersemi carried by the sand swimming behind her while Váli rode on her back.

A trio of hunters in the eternal desert night.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey, Toshiro," Ryan sat up again, trying to get the full feeling back into his body. "Can you help me check out the full battlefield? I want to see if anyone's still alive out here, and also the extent of the damages."
> 
> Ryan was putting on a brave face, but it couldn't be hidden that he was put off by the sheer destruction that had fallen on his home town. It couldn't be hidden that a Shinigami war sucking in humans had upset him.



Toshiro could easily decipher Ryan's facade, he could tell through the look of bravery that Ryan had been distraught by this whole situation. Toshiro looked around at the destruction around them, and sighed a little, ?There were only three people who could have been severely injured, Rara,  Tahara, and Hasenko-san, they were all inside the shop, I think Hasenko-san ended up going somewhere though.?

Toshiro looked down at Ryan, ?The outskirts area seems to be rather fine, minus that skyscraper that had been cut down, it's mostly the shop that took damage, but we can look for survivors if you feel like it.?

Ryuusen walked over to the two, having left Hogo to his continued search for Shino, ?I'm going to go with you guys, I don't have anything better to do around here."

------------------------

Hueco Mundo



InfIchi said:


> He opens his mouth to begin the cero, however,  the dolls stop in the air all around him and begin to glow. "Wha...?"  "Explode my babies!" One after another, an orb of fire extends outward  from the dolls until the air is filled with flame and smoke. "NOOO!!!  YOU KILLED MY CHILD!!!!!!!" He cries. "Wait.. they aren't real." Akuryu  blinks. "Ok, I'm over it." He steps forward and looks at his hand.  "NOOO!!!! YOU KILLED BIRDY!!!!!"




 ?WHAT?!? Masajiro yelled with distraught as he got back up on his feet, ?HE KILLED BIRDY?! NO HOW COULD HE!? Masajiro used his big hand to point at Jouryoumaru, ?WHATEVER SHOULD WE DO ABOUT THIS, AKURYU-SAMA?!? Masajiro started laughing a little wildly, ?I HAVE AN IDEA, WHY DON'T WE BEAT HIM OVER THE HEAD WITH A CROWBAR?!? Masajiro blinked a little bit, ?Wait... we don't have a crowbar..? Masajiro suddenly became distraught in his insanity again, ?DARN IT! I WANTED TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH A CROWBAR!? ?*Shut.. the.. FUCK UP!*? Jouryoumaru yelled at Masajiro, ?Party pooper.? Masajiro pouted behind the mask, ?No cake for you.?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally it was all over. Though it felt more of an empty victory if you asked Kioshi. Having lost so many of his own kind left a bad taste in his mouth, but he would persevere and live for those that had lost thier lives even if he didn't know them. The look on everyone's face told the story of a hard fought battle.

He himself was now feeling the after effects of trying to keep such a huge being binded. "Yo Kioshi come with me I need to ask Toshiro a question." She now had her shot at asking and she wasn't about the pass it up. Kioshi though wasn't feeling very up to it, but before he could protest Fumiko had him by the collar dragging him with her.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Hey, Toshiro," Ryan sat up again, trying to get the full feeling back into his body. "Can you help me check out the full battlefield? I want to see if anyone's still alive out here, and also the extent of the damages."
> 
> Ryan was putting on a brave face, but it couldn't be hidden that he was put off by the sheer destruction that had fallen on his home town. It couldn't be hidden that a Shinigami war sucking in humans had upset him.



"You don't mind us coming along do you?" Fumiko asked walking over toward to the two while dragging a visibly tired Kioshi over with her. "I figure it'll be a lot easier with a bigger party searching!" Though that wasn't the real reason she wanted to come along with them, she nontheless wasn't lying. It was much easier to search for others with a bigger group. That and the fact he had mentioned Isis's name which surprisingly worried her.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

Hiroyuki sighed, he was exhausted from the events that had occured today; to think that it started off as a normal school day. He had been teleported to some shop surrounded by people he never had seen before with the exception being Mira. He had been forced into a battle he didn't even know of until a few minutes before. Some girl named Hiita grabbed his "breasts" and looked down his shirt only to discover that he wasn't a girl, but a crossdresser. Hiita used a sword that transformed into a puppet and tossed both he and Mira around like ragdolls. Hiita then vanished with the others like her. Then to top it all off, he had to help take down some six eyed monster.

They're was no way in Hell any normal person would even believe him. He was happy though that at least one of his friends, Mira, would believe him though then again she was there. He noticed that Mira plopped down on the ground, she looked to be exhausted just like him and everyone else. Hiroyuki sat down right next to her.

"So aside from everything that had happened, how are you doing Hiroyuki?" Mira asked as she looked over at him with a smile.

"Fine I guess," Hiroyuki said as he rested his chin on his knees. He looked at the other people around them. To Hiroyuki they were an interesting bunch of people to say the least.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2010)

*Masukuyuu (AKA Goldenrod)*

A gate opened in the sky of the human world, above a very large building. "O-ho~ Not to worry dear Humans, the beautiful prince of Soul Society has arrived,"" said Masukuyuu's confident voice as he stepped out. "He's here and he is ready to vanquish all that disturb peace!" the rest of the members of FGFB exited as well. "GET READY AKUSHOU! IT'S THE GREATEST ACTOR OF ALL TIME! MASUKUYUU KAWARIMI!!!" all the members except Masu shouted as they all made a pose directed at him. Masukuyuu looked up into with his japanese umbrella. "O-ho~ So this is the human world...it's quite beautiful for our battle. Wouldn't you say, Akushou?"  he confidently as he rubbed hi hand through his pony tail.

To their dismay, no one seemed to be around. The group stood in silence while Masukuyuu's smirk remained steady....."This is the right place isn't it?" one of the members asked nervously. "Of course it is my young flower. I wouldn't lead you all to the middle of nowhere," he told his followers as he walked towards the ledge. "Look, don't you see the destruction of war that has befallen?" Masu pointed below. The entire gang looked down and noticed all the carnage and damage below.

"So...we didn't make it to the fight? Goldenrod, maybe we shouldn't have used so much time washing your hair,..." another follower spoke out in disappointment. "O-ho~. First of all Tosaku, an actor must look his best at all times. Second, we didn't come late," the words caused the members to look in shock at their leaders words. "What do you mean, Goldenrod-san!?" Zamia anxiously asked.

"A show could have never been complete without me! Don't you see? Akushou and his henchmen sensed the beautiful flowing power of yours truly before we even entered the battlefield. Having felt such threat, Akushou retreated with his tail between his legs...the coward, " Masukuyuu declared his overconfident assumption with his hand rubbing his chin. "So Goldenrod-san...your actually saying...YOU DEFEATED AKUSHOU WITHOUT EVEN ENTERING THE BATTLEFIELD!?" the members simultaneously shouted at one.

"Of course, anyone could have figured that out, " Masukuyuu chuckled as he turned around. The rest of the members then continued on to praise him. "O-ho~ Settle down my flowers. Let us have a drink of sake in order to celebrate our victory. But of course not too much, it will ruin my skin," The Five Graceful Flower Brigade reentered the gate with what they thought was there victory.

---
*Kyohei Marufuji*

Kyohei sighed as the giant shinigami was taken care of. The boy sat on a nearby boulder to regain his breath. "Such a shitty day," he commented with angry frown. "Not only that,..but those assholes made me waste all of my suckers," he sighed harshly yet again. They had won, but Kyohei still felt as if he had lost. "Way to many weirdos around here" Kyohei stood to his feet and began walking away from them.

It was then that he noticed Kento's shop was still somewhat intact. "That did get me hungry too,.." Kyohei made sure no one was looking and moved for the shop. He didn't want anyone else to get the same idea he did. "Alright," Kyohei reopened the refrigerator, where all the food from last time was still intact. The blond then quickly proceeded to munching on all the food inside...again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Karakura Town ? 2 hours later

Ryan, Ryuusen, Fumiko, Kioshi, and Toshiro had been searching for a while, and had found that there had been plenty of survivors, in fact just as Toshiro predicted the outskirts area didn't get affected at all, most of the people hadn't even noticed the damage, save for the skyscraper being cut in half, namely because Kento's shop wasn't ever noticed by anyone in particular. Toshiro finally decided to ask his question, having enough of simply searching for survivors in a place where no damage occurred.

?Yo, Ryan, I have a question to ask you.? Toshiro turned to Ryan, ?A friend of mine named Isis came down to here, I haven't been able to pick up on her Reiatsu yet, but she was looking for a guy named Tyler, used to know him in her human life.? Toshiro frowned a little, ?You happen to know a guy by that name??

Ryuusen had continued surveying the area, mostly to make sure no reapers were nearby, and after being satisfied that the coast was clear, he turned his attention towards the conversation, however he didn't say a word, Ryuusen had been quiet throughout most of the travel.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"No," Ryan shook his head, "it's fine."

The group began combing the destruction site. Ryan couldn't help but be depressed by this. Why had this happened? He had no answers.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Karakura Town ? 2 hours later
> 
> Ryan, Ryuusen, Fumiko, Kioshi, and Toshiro had been searching for a while, and had found that there had been plenty of survivors, in fact just as Toshiro predicted the outskirts area didn't get affected at all, most of the people hadn't even noticed the damage, save for the skyscraper being cut in half, namely because Kento's shop wasn't ever noticed by anyone in particular. Toshiro finally decided to ask his question, having enough of simply searching for survivors in a place where no damage occurred.
> 
> ...



"Tyler?" Ryan paused. No way. Coincidences like that did NOT happen. Most of the time.

"Okay, yeah, I know of a Tyler," Ryan began blinking rapidly. "I know of a Tyler who happens to be my martial arts master, has a small Reiatsu aura from just being a badass and has trained me for six plus years now.

So yeah, I know a Tyler. If that Tyler's this 'Isis's' Tyler, well. How about that. Let's go find out."

~~~

Isis had spent the day catatonic, Reiatsu next to nil, curled up deep out of notice in an alleyway. Her mind was still reeling from what she had seen.

Long ago, in the outskirts of Rukongai, she'd remembered something. A faint and unrecognisable memory, one which consumed her with the desire to know what it was from. And so she'd followed the prompts of her mind, and approached the world gate. Ambushing a nameless young Shinigami had felt wrong, but Isis quenched that feeling as she, disguised as one of them, joined a large Hollow Hunting party. The moment she was in the real world, she ducked away, and followed her instincts.

She had entered a house, not knowing who was inside. It was empty, the owner out. While there, Isis had observed, examined, tried to find her memory. She had stood before a mantelpiece, staring at a single picture for a long time, hours perhaps. It had been a long battle with her memory, which came rushing back just seeing that picture of her and Tyler as humans. But death left a trauma on people. That trauma had rooted itself deep in Isis then, scarring her. She took the picture and ran, but never knew exactly how she had died. Only the feeling of powerlessness, and memories from her life.

Now, picture clenched tight to her chest, she was here again, in the real world. In the same city. So close to the house. She hadn't come here on purpose, but on instinct and fate, here she was again. She slowly stood, emerging from the alleyway, dishevelled and dirtied, Isis's still red, Reiatsu still ragged.

She had been broken by reliving that moment. And whatever core of her was left, was gravitating here. She had to see him again, just once more. She had to see him, and return the picture. That was all she knew.

The door was unlocked, she slipped inside, feeling her Reiatsu sort itself out, just slightly. Even being in a place where his presence was calmed her. Isis closed her eyes, breathing in and out, trying to sort herself out. Yes, this was okay. She just needed to see him once and return the picture. Then she could go on. Surely she could.

"Who's there?"

The voice, loud and strong, came from the staircase. Isis whirled around in a gasp, Tyler standing on the stairs, staring right at her. He'd sensed something, a presence, and immediately prepared to deal with an intruder. But this woman, there was something familiar about her...

"Tyler?" she breathed. His eyes widened, the voice still inside his mind and heart.

"Isis?"

"Hey, Sensei? Some friends wanted to stop by here and ohmygodIamsosorry."

Ryan quickly took a step back from the two, sunk to their knees and holding each other in a very tender embrace, and ducked back out onto the street.

Toshiro looked at him quizzically.

"Brown hair, yay big," Ryan raised his hand, estimating how tall Isis would be standing, "fairish skin?"

"I can sense her in there," Toshiro replied, "but yes."

"Okay I'm pretty sure she and Tyler are going at it right now so maybe we should come back later."

~~~

Emotion she hadn't dealt with in a long time, something building up a massive and dangerous backlog, exploded out of Isis. She sobbed as Tyler held her, finally freeing all the pain, sadness and fear she'd kept sealed away. They hadn't even noticed Ryan.

Eventually, Isis stopped. "I'm sorry," she whispered, "so sorry."

"You saved my life," Tyler replied, "I'm the one who should apologise."

Isis eventually let him go, stepping back. "How can you see me?" she asked, wiping her sleeve across her face, "Humans shouldn't be able to identify Shinigami."

Tyler smiled, and flexed the aura he'd learned to identify after seeing Ryan's. Isis's eyes opened.

"Excuse me, WHAT?" a loud yell came from outside.

"Toshiro?" Isis looked at the doorway in surprise.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

?ARE YOU FREAKIN SERIOUS?!? Toshiro's eyes were wide as saucers nearly, ?You mean.. they're doing.. _that?_? A small flush came to Toshiro's face merely at the thought of that, ?Perhaps you're right, maybe we should come back later then.?

Ryuusen blinked a little bit, looking at the two quizzically, although he knew perfectly well what the two of them were referring to. Ryuusen just chose not to say anything, because he didn't have very much experience with that subject, however the girl who appeared in the doorway did not look thrilled at all, with either Ryan or Toshiro.

?Umm.. guys?? Ryuusen called out, catching the attention of both of them, and Ryuusen pointed at the doorway, ?Dangerous woman at 12 o'clock.?

Toshiro and Ryan turned around to face Isis, and Toshiro pointed at Ryan, ?Don't look at me, he's the one who said it.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyler poked his head over Isis's shoulder, looking down at the group. Isis sighed, looking at Toshiro's incredulous expression.

"Tyler," Isis turned her head to look at him, "How old are you now?"

"Twenty seven," Tyler shrugged, "Twelve years."

"Right," Isis nodded, raising her arms to look at herself. "I always lose track because we age differently, but I think I'd consider this body twenty. That's not too bad."

"That could work," Tyler agreed.

"Except the whole Shinigami/Human thing."

"Dead and alive."

"Doesn't work, does it?"

"Nope. Besides which, life's already moved on past us both."

"Yeah, fire replaced by friendship."

The two looked back down at the ragtag group. Isis slammed a fist into an open palm, smile changing back to her eleventh division battlemurder smile. "Well then."

Toshiro vanished.

Ryan gaped a little, looking at the blinking outline of Toshiro, highlighting how exactly he was no longer there. "Oh yeah _thanks_." he exclaimed.

"Get off the damn roof, Toshiro," Isis raised her head and yelled. He gingerly stuck his head over the edge of it, looking down to make sure Isis wasn't about to blast him in the face with a Kidou. She appeared directly before him with her own Shunpo, grabbed him by the head and appeared back amongst the group, dumping him unceremoniously.

"You totally deserved that," Ryan smirked. Tyler delivered a nice chop to the skull from behind. Ryan grabbed his head and groaned.

"May I introduce you to Tyler Shale, old friend from when I was still alive."

"'Friend', she says," Tyler chuckled. "More like punching bag."

"That's how she defines her friends," Toshiro muttered from where he was lying on the ground. Ryan was busy gaping and trying to fit his head around the whole scenario. Isis laughed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

“Oh can it with the laughing.” Toshiro hopped up from his position, “I just went through hell and back again fighting with Akushou, an entire war broke out over at Kento's place, there were more men than I could count on my fingers and toes, I nearly got killed three times, once by Jikan, or as you knew her, Taomi, once by Akushou, and once by some giant ass three-faced Shinigami that Akushou merged together.” Toshiro said all of this in one breath, paused and then continued, “Then I had to fight this gargantuan Shinigami with six eyes and one face, which was more powerful than a Vice Captain, and it took everyone's powers combined in order to beat it.”

Toshiro pointed at Isis, a smirk on his face, “To top it all off, you missed _*all *_of it.” Toshiro grinned, “So what do you have to say about that, Ms. I-like-to-fight-a-lot.” Toshiro then turned his attention to Tyler, and extended his hand, “Good to meet you, Tyler-san, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, and I am a friend of Isis.”

Ryuusen just stood there in shock, trying to figure out how Toshiro had managed to explain almost everything to Isis in only a single breath, and then Ryuusen decided perhaps he ought to introduce himself too, “My name is Konami Ryuusen, I'm a... acquaintance of Toshiro-san and Ryan-san, since we've only just met.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"A battle?" Isis paused. "Shit," her face grimaced, "SHIT. I could have _helped_! Damn me! Damn me and these mental issues!"

Tyler whacked her over the back of the head. She spun around to face him, looking scandalised.

"You can't change the past," he shrugged, "The way you were just a few minutes ago, you would have died anyway, wouldn't you? You're healed now, make it up in the future."

Isis grimaced. Damn him for always being right. Then she smiled slowly. "Yeah, I am healed now, aren't I?" Isis leaned back, and a chuckle emerged from her. She began to laugh. She felt _good_. The innermost core of her soul was clean, at long last. She lowered her head again, and smiled. A thought came to her.

"Did I really last six hours with those pieces of metal impaling me and a block of concrete on my back? What the hell?"

"NOW SHE ASKS?" Tyler threw his arms up, nearly exploding in laughter. "Twelve YEARS no one has figured that out and finally you ask? Isis Neith you never fail to astound me."

Isis laughed again.

"Nice to meet you both," Tyler nodded to Toshiro and Ryuusen. Isis waved a little to Ryuusen, still cackling at her own thoughts. Ryan gave her a weird look, but Tyler shrugged, indicating it was natural.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Naomichi sheathed his blade, after the giant was defeated. He grinned and said, _?shows to go, that I?m the boss.? _Naomichi spit on the ground. _?that should teach them fuckers not to come rolling up in my neighborhood,?_ He says, smug expression on his face. As he looks around the battlefield he sees plenty of dead bodies. Naomichi frowns. _?aww that?s whack! He killed a whole lot of my homies!? _Truth be told, Naomichi didn?t know half of the shinigami or even recognize their faces. He simply shrugged. He was indifferent. _?those guys were NPCs, now we can get to the real shit? LIKE MY PROMOTION!?_  He shouts.

Naomichi turned to leave, but then notices two chicks, sitting there, all lonely.  Now being a man, Naomichi couldn?t let these two just sit there. He hears Michihiro groaning in his head, but shrugs. ?_he ain?t dead. Then again, he is Bluebeard?s least favorite character??_ Bluebeard, looking at his computer screen shakes his head. His least favorite character of his was actually Naomichi. Which explained why he was going to make Naomichi do something rather embarrassing and stupid. Bluebeard chuckles and eats his chips, typing up a post?

 Naomichi strode over to both young girls and then observed them. _?nice and fresh~?_ He says, still observing them from a afar. He walks over to them and says, _?what up fly honeys??_ He says, throwing up his hands in a gesture of friendship.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

?Oh brother.? Toshiro slapped his palm over his face, ?Here she goes again, running off into her own little world.?

?Oi, Toshiro-san.? A voice called out, and Toshiro looked over to see Koshima coming down the sidewalk.

?Koshima-san, didn't you go back to Soul Society?? Toshiro blinked a little.

?Ah I couldn't help myself.? Koshima rubbed the back of his head and laughed, ?I know the Reapers are after you so I decided to follow after you to keep an eye out.?

?Geez.? Toshiro smirked, ?Look, I know you're about 30 years older than me, but I'm not a freakin' baby, I can take care of myself.?

?Riiight.? Koshima grinned, ?The guy who almost let himself be tricked by Akushou into joining the Reapers can take care of himself.?

Toshiro frowned a little bit, and Koshima's face became serious, ?What happened up there anyway, what'd he say to make you almost walk that path??

Toshiro clenched his fist, recalling the words Akushou said to him, ?He started going on this rant about the merging of the worlds, and then he started asking me questions regarding choices made by Soul Society that I questioned.? Toshiro sighed a little, ?He said he could give me power, and then started digging into my personal life, he knew about Akuryu, he knew about what happened with my father, he knew about Akuma's banishment. He tried to use all of those against me, and it almost worked.?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, ?I can't even begin to describe how pissed I was at Soul Society after my father died, it took me the full two years to get over that incident, and even then I sometimes still questioned it. Then along comes Akuma, who takes the blame for _my _screw up, hell they considered him a traitor automatically without even giving it a second thought of investigation.? Toshiro clenched his fist so hard it started to bleed, and swallowed his pride as he said his next words, ?I think that decision, along with the decision to banish him, are the two decisions Soul Society made that pissed me off the most.?

Koshima looked surprised to hear Toshiro say that, then sighed a little, ?Jikan knew that much about you, huh? That's a surprise, she's been researching your life for a while then.? Koshima then took notice of the other two people, ?Ah, Isis-san, long time no see? Who's your friend??


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Naomichi sheathed his blade, after the giant was defeated. He grinned and said, _“shows to go, that I’m the boss.” _Naomichi spit on the ground. _“that should teach them fuckers not to come rolling up in my neighborhood,”_ He says, smug expression on his face. As he looks around the battlefield he sees plenty of dead bodies. Naomichi frowns. _“aww that’s whack! He killed a whole lot of my homies!” _Truth be told, Naomichi didn’t know half of the shinigami or even recognize their faces. He simply shrugged. He was indifferent. _“those guys were NPCs, now we can get to the real shit… LIKE MY PROMOTION!”_  He shouts.
> 
> Naomichi turned to leave, but then notices two chicks, sitting there, all lonely.  Now being a man, Naomichi couldn’t let these two just sit there. He hears Michihiro groaning in his head, but shrugs. “_he ain’t dead. Then again, he is Bluebeard’s least favorite character…”_ Bluebeard, looking at his computer screen shakes his head. His least favorite character of his was actually Naomichi. Which explained why he was going to make Naomichi do something rather embarrassing and stupid. Bluebeard chuckles and eats his chips, typing up a post…
> 
> Naomichi strode over to both young girls and then observed them. _“nice and fresh~”_ He says, still observing them from a afar. He walks over to them and says, _“what up fly honeys?”_ He says, throwing up his hands in a gesture of friendship.



Mira was the first to look up at the man who had come over to her and Hiroyuki. He seemed like an alright guy, a bit weird looking but still alright.

"Oh nothing much, how about yourself?" Mira responded with a kind smile. Hiroyuki looked up at the man with a bit of a nervous look. Hiroyuki wasn't sure what to think about the man, he was kind of scary looking. 

"Um...Hello sir," Hiroyuki said with a nervous smile to the man.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"Oh he's my portable punching bag," Isis shrugged, "I keep him in a suitcase and then let him out whenever I need to relieve some stress."

Koshima stared. "She IS joking, right?" he glanced over at Toshiro.

"Honestly," Toshiro stared back, "I wouldn't put it past her."

"Tyler Shale," the man extended a hand. "Seems I'm being introduced to a lot of people today. A menagerie forms following you, huh Isis?"

"Partly my fault too," Ryan rubbed the back of his head.

"Stop trying to take credit," Tyler turned an eye on him.

"Sorry sir."

"So what now, that this battle's over and done with?" Isis had heard Toshiro's words, and memorised what needed to be said. She'd discuss this with him later. Try to help him out of the burden of some of the blame. "I'm staying here, for a little while," she stated before Toshiro spoke. "I need to catch up on some of my past first. A little more of the healing process. But don't worry. I'll be back soon, better than ever."

"Would you actually tell me the story so I have some idea of what's going on?" Ryan asked. Tyler whacked him over the head for not showing proper manners.

"That's fine," Isis nodded. It seemed there was a strong student-teacher relationship between Ryan and Tyler. Ryan seemed nice too. Little wild, little noble, caring about everyone around him. He was strong too. Very much so, for a human.

"And hey," she stepped forward, putting a hand on Toshiro's shoulder. "It'll be okay, everything will work out. Promise."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

_“not much, you know the usual. Killing disgusting crazy monsters,” _He says with a smile. _“I’m Satake, Naomichi,” _He says, expecting for them to be amazed. They merely sit there. _“WHAT!? You don’t know my name~ I’m the freshest and sexiest shinigami in Soul Society!” _He says, with a spin, pointing at his chest. They’re astonished, he sees both girls smiling at him and nearly jumping out of their clothes to get at him. In reality, they still stood there, now looking at Naomichi like he was the dumbest thing that had walked in their universe for quite a long time. Naomichi grins and thinks to himself, Man I got game. _“so how about you shawty? What’s yo name?” _

He is asking Hiroyuki, apparently now ignoring Mira. It appears that he has some interest in Hiroyuki for some reason.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> _?not much, you know the usual. Killing disgusting crazy monsters,? _He says with a smile. _?I?m Satake, Naomichi,? _He says, expecting for them to be amazed. They merely sit there. _?WHAT!? You don?t know my name~ I?m the freshest and sexiest shinigami in Soul Society!? _He says, with a spin, pointing at his chest. They?re astonished, he sees both girls smiling at him and nearly jumping out of their clothes to get at him. In reality, they still stood there, now looking at Naomichi like he was the dumbest thing that had walked in their universe for quite a long time. Naomichi grins and thinks to himself, Man I got game. _?so how about you shawty? What?s yo name?? _
> 
> He is asking Hiroyuki, apparently now ignoring Mira. It appears that he has some interest in Hiroyuki for some reason.



Hiroyuki could tell that Naomichi was talking to him. This made him rather nervous because he knew what was going on, Naomichi was pretty much flirting with Hiroyuki. Hiroyuki managed to gain some of his composure to answer Naomichi's questions.

"I'm doing fine sir," Hiroyuki replied to the first question he had to take a moment to relax before he answered the second question. Hiroyuki quickily glanced over at Mira, obiviouslly she wasn't going to help him out of this.

"My name is Hiroyuki Takahashi. It's a pleasure to meet you," Hiroyuki continued to say. Mira looked at her crossdresser friend with a smile and couldn't help but let a out a small laugh.

'Poor Hiroyuki,' Mira thought to herself as she watched the scene in front of her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Toshiro looked at the hand on his shoulder, then at Isis, and he smirked a little bit, or at least tried to anyway, Toshiro wasn't quite sure what look came across his face to be honest.

?I know, who do you think was the person to tell me I shouldn't forget my heart?? Toshiro smiled at Isis, ?That was you after all, ironically enough, even if it was my subconscious.?

Ryuusen blinked a little bit, however he immediately caught onto what that meant, Toshiro had a way of making friends with people even if he had only just met them, and not only that, but Toshiro was also extremely loyal to his friends, he would follow them no matter what, even if those friends might end up tricking him one day, Toshiro would still opt to help him out, that had been the reason Akushou was unleashed, however Ryuusen couldn't judge Toshiro based on that, Toshiro simply followed his beliefs to help out a friend, probably being told they were going to vanquish some powerful monster or something like that.

?Oh, I just remembered."Toshiro sighed, ?All the 15th-26th seated officers in Soul Society were killed.? Toshiro shook his head, ?You better hurry back quick if you want a promotion to a seated position.?

Koshima raised his sword up, and seemed to press the hilt against the air, however as soon as he did that, a Senkaimon opened up in front of them, ?We really need to go back now Toshiro-san, we shouldn't stay here for too long when we don't have permission to stay here.?

"Yeah I know.? Toshiro sighed, ?It was nice seeing you again Ryan, and it was nice meeting you Ryuusen-san, take care of yourselves.? Toshiro grinned, ?You guys are strong now, you won't need my help anymore, just keep improving on your own.? Toshiro waved as he stepped up to the gate, ?I'll try to make it back if something else happens here, but I can't guarantee anything in that regard.? Toshiro looked at Fumiko and Kioshi, "You two gonna stay here for a little while, or you coming back with us?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

Fumiko and Kioshi did an all to common trade mark between the two when a group of people were involved, fade into the background so they could discuss among themselves. It was a habit the two had developed long ago during the academy when assembles and such group activities were going on around them.

"Pretty obvious that's Isis boyfriend annnd...Toshiro has a crush on her." She spoke blunt streching her arms out. "Wait...then does that mean Toshiro...likes both?" This was indeed a new development she _thought_ she had discovered as she began scratching her chin. Now she just had to asked him, but not with others around she'd wait until they left on their way back to Soul Society.

Kioshi ()'d on the inside as he listened to her talk to herself. He would never understand this woman's train of thought no matter how long of a life he lived. 

"You two gonna stay here for a little while, or you coming back with us?"[/QUOTE] Toshiro said as he readied to entered the gate.

_"I better make this quick then."_ Fumiko thought to herself as she stepped forward.

"Ahem!"

Fumiko coughed clearing her throat. "Yea...quick introductions. I'm Fumiko and the dirty blond haired kid next to me is Kioshi. Nice to meet you Tyler and nice to see you again Isis." She managed to say in all one breathe. Kioshi meekly waved his hand at them his hair covering his face.

"So Isis...Tyler is what exactly? Associate? Friend? Butt-buddy?" She blurted out all at once. "I mean Toshiro seemed rather worried about you from what I overheard and then we find you at a boy's house....?" She trailed off hoping Isis would fill in the gap.

"Don't take her question's to seriously. She overheard you suddenly left and got worried you might have been hurt." He said as he looked up from off the ground and in the process ruining her plans.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2010)

Karakura Town~ 

Marcus exhaled as the large beast fell. He had avoided most of the damage that was sent his way, but he had used a lot of his Rieatsu using his bigger attack. Concentrating Marcus sealed Cerberus as the black flames died down and eventually went out. -SHIIIIIINT- Sliding his Zanpaktou back in place he waved goodbye to Toshiro and the humans that had helped. He had a report to do up and he couldn't stand around. Following behind the other Shinigami that were leaving for the Soul Society he vanished into the gate. Once back in the Seireitei Marcus Shunpod toward his Division so he can get the joy of the paperwork done up. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

"You will bow to me, or you two will be eaten." the Centurion shouts as he pounds his left fist off his chest. "Who the fuck are you?" Lucina asks as sweat formed on her mask.  "Who cares who he is." Reno barks as he walked up to the large half humanoid half horse like thing....  "Didn't you see that the lady and myself were trying to have a conversation?" he asks as he kicks out a lick of black flame. "Oh I sorry." the centurion says, "I'll just be on my way now." he adds as he turns and starts to walk off. "He wait a minute!" he yells as he tuns and charges back toward the two. "I don't care if you are having a conversation, now chose if you're going to be subservient or dinner!" it shouts loudly as he flailed his arms in the air.

Reno's eyes turned to small black dots as sweat formed under his mask.  "Fuck this." Reno says as he takes a step back.  "Here's your answer." Reno replied as his body started to grow and transformed until he became a giant winged monstrosity 



Looming over the centurion Reno grins.  "You look like a toy." he booms as he bends down toward the now tiny Hollow,  "Say goodbye." he says loudly. "Wh....waht??" the centurion replies as Reno levels his thumb and pointer finger with the Adjuchas.  "Bye." Reno whispers with a chuckle. -FLICK- with a thump the Centurion is slammed hard. His whole body sounds like it breaks as it sails toward the dark horizon. In seconds it's form is completely gone. "Was all that necessary? Could you have just ate him?" Lucian asks as Reno shrinks back down to a normal looking Jackal.  "Yeah I could have, but where is the comedy in that?" Reno replies with a yawn,  "Now, what were we talking about. Before we were so rudely interrupted."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

Isis looked with amusement at Fumiko. It was surprising, she was able to talk about Tyler so normally. How human of her.

"He and I were in a relationship when I was alive," she shrugged, "Dying kind of ruined that."

"Stupid death," Tyler pretending to kick the ground, looking sullen.

"Life goes on, but I needed to face my past, and came back here," she continued. "Just a friend nowadays though."

"Oh cruel life," Tyler pantomimed fainting. Ryan stared. He had NEVER seen Tyler act so relaxed and playful. For a brief moment he could see what it must have been like when Isis and he were both younger and together.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

She cast the rod and nothing bit at all, it was like the epsiode of Family Guy when Lois tried to clean up Lake Quahog. She obviously wasn't going to say anything else and it was best not to pry anything out of her.

"Okay...well-I-uh..." She said akwardly as she stumbled over her words. She wanted the words "Take care" and to admit that she was genuinely worried about her. Though technically they weren't friends with one another she was still someone she knew and had classes together with. So if the words wouldn't come out the action would speak louder. She casually walked up to her and pulled her into a hug that lasted a little over forty seconds before releasing her.

"Well we'll be going now. Bye!" She waved off dragging Kioshi behind her.

"Finally we can leave. Be safe coming back." Kioshi yelled as they walked through the gate ahead of Toshiro.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"Hey!" Isis yelled after them, "Look after yourselves. I'll see you later!"

"Poor thing," she mused while the others still around gaped. Isis shrugged. "She was put off by how easily I could express my emotions. I guess now I can see people like me."

"Nirvana at such a young age?" Tyler raised an eyebrow.

"Maybe she'll take up meditation under waterfalls, blending into nature," Ryan joked.

"Less time beating me," Toshiro muttered. Isis did the punching her fist into her open palm motion again, causing Toshiro to jump a little. She laughed and ruffled his hair.

"I'm okay now," she chuckled, "Honestly."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

?Ahh whatever, of course you're fine.? Toshiro grinned a little bit, and took one last time to look at Ryuusen and Ryan, waving at them both, ?Hopefully the next time I see you guys won't be within the month!? Toshiro stated in a teasing voice, and with that he headed into the Senkaimon with Koshima, and with that the gate closed behind them, all four people making the journey back to Soul Society.

--------------------------------

 In Soul Society

Toshiro and Koshima stepped out of the Senkaimon nearly right after Kioshi and Fumiko, and Toshiro took in a whiff of the fresh air around them.

?It feels good to be back home, I thought that nightmare would never end.? Toshiro laughed, enjoying the feel of the breeze that greeted all of them as they returned to Soul Society, however suddenly his face became serious as he whirled around to face a Fumiko who almost walked into him while not paying attention.

?Oi, you were going to ask me a question earlier during the battle.? Toshiro raised an eyebrow, ?What were you going to ask me??


----------



## tgre (Jul 30, 2010)

Tora sat outside Kento's shop. Bluish-grey smokes escaped his sleeping mouth as he napped peacefully against the curb.

The battle had gone by fast that Tora didn't even get a chance to help.

He looked around him and saw nearly every shinigami and human with destructive capabilities that astounded even he, an unseated member with no care for anything.

 "At last the job is done"

*You're so weak Tora
 so damn weak
you didn't even help when everyone else was playing
 you're no fun to play with
you're just going to go back as you were
 unnoticed
unloved
 uncaring*

Tora shrugged off the insults and the incensing remarks of his zanpakutou.

"Fuck off guys, we beat the big guy there and I didn't have to get my ass kicked," Tora smiled solemnly, "Even if I was of little use. They didn't need my help"

*Not like you'd be any help anyway, without our power
the other guy would have won our game*

Tora remember Yarai, "He was a good guy."

*Tora-kun... you will play with us more often
 or you'll face the consequences*

Tora shut his eyes tighter, "Just... fuck. Of." Tora said through gritted mouths, "I don't want to play, I don't want to fight, I just want to be left alone."

 Hasenko came out, *"You're doing a good job of that."*

Tora looked up to see Hasenko walking out... nursing a few wounds but he looked better than most.

"What are you talking about?" Tora asked politely.

*"Well, everyone is making friends out there and you're in here sleeping."* Hasenko laughed, *"You're not one of them angsty anti-social types are you?"*

Tora grinned, "On the contrary," he lit his pipe again and offered Hasenko another pipe and he took one.

* "You look a bit young to be smoking."*

"I'm of legal age. Don't worry." Tora pulled and exhaled some smoke again, "I don't mind other people actually. I just..."

*"Don't care enough to leave an impression?"* Hasenko asked, but smiled.

Tora sighed.

*"Argh, get out of my shop, you and your friend already busted this place with all your lightning and whatnot."* Hasenko smiled solemnly, *"You guys look like you're going to be leaving soon as well."*

Tora got up and stretched, "What the hell am I supposed to do now?"

Hasenko shrugged, "Meet the humans, make some new friends... leave an impression."

Tora grinned, "Looks like I'm leaving... I won't have any time."

Tora walked out, but before he did, he turned back, "By the way, I'm Kyoraku Tora."

Hasenko smiled, *"You can call me Hasenko, I help run this shop with Kento-san" *he held out his and Tora shook it.

And with that, Tora parted ways... feeling slightly better, he made his way to the Senkaimon Gate.

"Give my best to Kento-san"

* Useless baby Tora-kun.*


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

As Mira sat there with Hiroyuki talk to Naomichi, she started to look around to see who else was there. She then saw Akira, it had seem like forever since she last talked to him. It probably would be a good thing to do. Besides, she felt like a third wheel around Hiroyuki and Naomichi. She was sure Hiroyuki would be able to handle himself.

"You know, I'll let you two have some privacy. I'm going to be over there if you need me," Mira told Hiroyuki and Naomichi as she pointed over at the general direction of where Akira was. She managed to get up and walk over to him.

"Hey Akira," Mira said with a smile as she walked over and sat down next to Akira.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

Stepping out of the gate on home soil was the greatest feeling Fumiko felt all day. The air of Soul Society was so much crisper and fresher compared to the human world which smelled like old sewer water Infact she was estatic about being home that she almost ran her assessment right into Toshiro, who had a rather serious look on his features.

“Oi, you were going to ask me a question earlier during the battle.” Toshiro raised an eyebrow, “What were you going to ask me?”

At first a look of utter confusion appeared on her face. She had a question to ask him since when? She held her finger up for a moment indicating for him to hold on as she racked her brain to remember. While she did this Kioshi stepped from behind her.

"I'm going to stand over there and let you to handle this." He smirked as he walked a few feet back. This was going to be very entertaining if he had to say so himself. Normally he didn't care for things such as this, but the thought of Toshiro's reaction to her question was enough for even him to be interested.

"Oh I remember now!" She exclaimed.

She locked eyes with the boy in front of her. She gazed so deep into as him she was looking at her long lost lover. "......Were you and Akuma butt-buddying with each other?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "Oh I remember now!" She exclaimed.
> 
> She locked eyes with the boy in front of her. She gazed so deep into as him she was looking at her long lost lover. "......Were you and Akuma butt-buddying with each other?"



“.....”Toshiro looked at her with the most incredulous stare that had ever come across his face in his entire lifetime. Koshima, who had been watching from the sidelines, fell over on the ground and started laughing his head off.

“Oh my lord!” Koshima cackled manically as he rolled around on the ground, “Were you and Akuma butt-buddying with each other she says! That's brilliant!” Koshima then hopped back up onto his feet, put his arm around Toshiro, and placed a finger on his chest, “So big guy, tell us the truth? Do you and Akuma have a thing for each-” BLAM! Koshima was sent back into the ground with a backhand.

“SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU INCOMPETENT SHITHEAD!” Toshiro turned his attention back to Fumiko, fuming so hard you could almost imagine smoke coming out of his ears, “THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL I WOULD EVER DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT WITH AKUMA! WE WERE FRIENDS AT BEST AND THAT'S IT!” Toshiro's face had flushed up so much due to embarrassment and rage that he almost looked like a tomato.

“Ahahahahahaha! That was great!” Koshima laughed as he got back on his feet, “That look on your face, it was priceless! I've never seen you look so flustered at all.”

“Just wait til I've mastered my Shikai!” Toshiro yelled at Koshima, “I'll kick your ass you bastard!”


----------



## tgre (Jul 30, 2010)

Tora stepped through the Senkaimon Gate, looking back at the rubble and the piles of debris filling his vision, "We really messed things up here, didn't we?" He whispered.

As the warp through the Senkaimon gave way to Tora's spirit in silence, the speeding light at the end of the tunnel burst through and Tora felt himself stepping out of the Senkaimon gate.

He looked up to see four of the shinigami he had battled with standing before him, acting friendly and talking amongst themselves. Toshiro was standing there, with a serious look on his face and Tora could also see Koshima who was standing next to Toshiro. They looked like they were back to normal and just talking amongst each other jovially.

He saw two other people he didn't know, one of them a girl.

Tora adjusted his straw fedora slowly and walked at a slow pace, lit his kiseru pipe and stumbled forward.



> “Just wait til I've mastered my Shikai!” Toshiro yelled at Koshima, “I'll kick your ass you bastard!”



He heard them say as he walked closer.

"Sorry to interrupt, but I'm... uhh... back. If there's no-one else after me, should we close the gate?" said Tora, smiling solemnly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2010)

"Are you sure you're okay staying here?" Tyler looked at Isis, "It sounds like in the aftermath of whatever battle there was, they need all the power back home they can get."

"I know," Isis nodded, "But not yet. There's still something more I have to do, before I'm ready to go back to Soul Society."

"So are you guys going to tell your story now?" Ryan hopped about from foot to foot, "since you clarified you don't need 'private time' to the others. Or was that a ruse? A distaction, so to speak?"

"How about _you_ properly introduce yourself, Ryan," Isis leaned forward and poked Ryan in the head.

"Ack," he grabbed at her, but she'd already leaned back, laughing at him. "Right, yes, sorry." Tyler was giving him his 'behave or die' look. Ryan didn't mess with that.

"Ryan Ryuzeki," Ryan took a pose, "Leader of the New Powered Humans."

Ryuusen, still with the group, coughed incredulously.

"Unofficial Leader," Ryan corrected, slightly put off. Ryuusen still stared. "Look, someone has to lead, okay?" Ryan grumbled.

"Whatever you say, man," the youth replied. "Would you mind if I came along, this is interesting."

Ryan looked happy to have Ryuusen. He reminded him a little of Ryuu, and was a good person by himself it seemed.

"Okay, both you kids can come along," Tyler sighed, "I'd never get you off my back asking me to tell the story anyway."

"Hooray," Ryan threw his arms up. Isis chuckled, and followed Tyler inside his horse. The group sat down in the training room Tyler kept, and he and Isis began their story.

The two were practically raised together, their parents a strong group of friends. Each displayed a quick aptitude for fighting, often brawling with each other as youths, in a far more powerful and dignified manner than the straight up fights of children. Both were entered into studying martial arts, and excelled quickly. In the end they were competing together in tournaments everywhere.

Isis finished, telling the story of her last day. It felt good to be able to say it, and not be hurt by it any more. Another step of the healing process.

Ryan stared at her. "No way," he gaped, "No _freaking_ way. H-how? HOW did you do that?"

"I suppose everyone destined to be Shinigami is special in their own way," Tyler shrugged. "She always was stronger than me."

Ryan continued to stare.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Naomichi smiles back and notices that Mira chuckles. He frowns. He doesn?t like it when people laugh at him, because it makes him think they?re calling him a fool. He doesn?t say anything, but he deeply wants to challenge her to a dance-off. Perhaps it is her day that she brought such a good-looking friend with her. _?that?s a beautiful name, guuuuurl~? _He says, fluttering his eyelashes. ?so,? He says. ?_I want to chill here at earth, listen to a little Kanye, and spend my time with a fine honey.? _He says, looking into Hiroyuki?s eyes. _?so how about we head back to yo place, shawty??_ He asks.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Koshima looked at Tora who had just arrived on the scene, and probably only heard the end of the conversation, and Koshima gave Tora a grin, rushing straight over to him, and placing an arm around his new friend.

?So Tora-san, there's this great story I have to tell you.? Koshima pointed at Fumiko, ?You see this girl right here? She just..? Koshima laughed for a moment, then continued his story, ?She just asked Toshiro-san if he and Akuma-san were butt-buddying together.? Koshima started laughing loudly, and Toshiro's face, which was already as red as a tomato, somehow managed to flush an even deeper shade of red.

?You will never let me live this down, will you?? Toshiro glared daggers at Koshima, who only looked at him with a teasing smirk on his face.

?Of course I won't.? Koshima grinned, ?Best friends will never pass up the opportunity to tease you.? Koshima then looked at everyone, ?I've got a great idea friends! Let's all go out and drink some sake!?

?I would love to.? Toshiro started, his face turning serious, ?However there's something I need to do first, my uncle and me, after my father died we set up a memorial for him.? Toshiro turned to look in the direction of Rukongai, ?I need to go back there, I need to face what I've been running away from all these years.?

Koshima sobered himself up, coming down from his high on life, and walked over to Toshiro, placing a hand on his shoulder, ?I'm going with you.?

?Koshima-san, I can-? Toshiro had been cut off by Koshima squeezing his shoulder.

?It's easier when friends are there to help you bear the burden.? Koshima smiled at Toshiro, ?You want to face these feelings of yours down, that's fine, it's a good thing, but don't bear that burden alone, Toshiro-san.?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

It took him a minute to answer the question. Which was an obvious reaction for anway if a girl came out and asked a boy if he was having...relations with another guy. Atleast it was a common reaction for Kioshi when it came to people questioning him about his gender and what not, but maybe they weren't exactly the same. Even if it wasn't his delayed reaction was sure to be a very funny one.

“Oh my lord!” Koshima cackled manically as he rolled around on the ground. He and Kioshi had the exact samething in mind as he bursted out in the biggest fit of laughter he ever had. What made it ever funnier for him was the very serious look in Fumiko's eyes as she stared at Toshiro to ask the question. 

Fumiko looked on confused about what was going on. The way he was reacting made her think she was actually right and was on to something. Either or she was completely off the mark.



> “THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL I WOULD EVER DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT WITH AKUMA! WE WERE FRIENDS AT BEST AND THAT'S IT!” Toshiro's face had flushed up so much due to embarrasment and rage that he it almost looked like a tomato.


 
They were just friends? She pondered this thought, and completely went into her own little world. The only thing she managed to hear from earshot that Toshiro was getting ready to leave soon. So now was the time to get the rest of her questions out.

"Really...you two weren't butting each other?" She still questioned as she looked at him. "I mean his last words, as in a guy, were an entire speech out to _you_, another guy. You can't tell me that didn't seem a little..." She trailed off as she waved her hand in an inbetween movement. What else was she suppose to think after hearing something like that. A guy's lat words are to another guy didn't seem weird? If they were related that was different story, but this obviously wasn't the case.

"I mean it's alright if you were. I won't judge you or anything." Kioshi laughed even harder and louder than before. This was going to be the funniest thing he ever seen.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> As Mira sat there with Hiroyuki talk to Naomichi, she started to look around to see who else was there. She then saw Akira, it had seem like forever since she last talked to him. It probably would be a good thing to do. Besides, she felt like a third wheel around Hiroyuki and Naomichi. She was sure Hiroyuki would be able to handle himself.
> 
> "You know, I'll let you two have some privacy. I'm going to be over there if you need me," Mira told Hiroyuki and Naomichi as she pointed over at the general direction of where Akira was. She managed to get up and walk over to him.
> 
> "Hey Akira," Mira said with a smile as she walked over and sat down next to Akira.



Akira blinked a little. "Oh, Mira!" He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhh... It's been a while huh...?" He smiled a little bit, In truth, he hadn't gone to school much the past month. He'd been going out and training trying to get a grip on his powers. "Um.... Turns out, Kazen here..." He points over to the wolf..human.. thing... "He... kind of got powers too... from the explosion at school... it's.. freaking me out a little..."


----------



## tgre (Jul 30, 2010)

Tora smiled solemnly, the Senkaimon Gate had been left open and he soon found out a few more people were coming out.



> “So Tora-san, there's this great story I have to tell you.” Koshima pointed at Fumiko, “You see this girl right here? She just..” Koshima laughed for a moment, then continued his story, “She just asked Toshiro-san if he and Akuma-san were butt-buddying together.”  Koshima started laughing loudly, and Toshiro's face, which was already  as red as a tomato, somehow managed to flush an even deeper shade of  red.



Tora didn't say anything but simply smiled. The feeling of uncomfortableness settled in his stomach quickly. Here, he was; standing next to people who had risked neck and limb to defeat the huge monster and he had done nothing to help. And yet, they were just laughing along and glad everyone was back.

"Am I making a big deal out of this?" Tora asked himself quietly.

*This is what happens
when you don't play with people Tora
when you don't play
you don't have fun
and when you don't have fun
you become useless*

Tora willed Ensoukai no Hachiman to leave his mind, chuckling like the sadistic jokers they always were... they left Tora to be alone with his thoughts.

“I've got a great idea friends! Let's all go out and drink some sake!”

"That sounds like a brilliant idea," Tora grinned, exasperatedly, "I could really use a drink."




> “I would love to.” Toshiro started, his face turning serious, “However there's something I need to do first, my uncle and me, after my father died we set up a memorial for him.” Toshiro turned to look in the direction of Rukongai, “I need to go back there, I need to face what I've been running away from all these years.”



Koshima accompanied him away, he looked across him to see the girl smiling at him, Tora grinned back and took off his hat to do a mock bow, "Kyoraku Tora, nice to meet you. I'm from the 3rd division."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

“....” Toshiro turned around to face Fumiko, however instead of being flushed he took this question in stride, “I've known Akuma for a while, okay? We met when were Academy students.” Toshiro sighed a little, “I know this is going to seem weird, and you probably won't be able to understand it, but while we were in the human world, me and Akuma sort of developed this odd sense of kinship where we look out for each other.” Toshiro sighed a little, “That whole speech to me on Soukyoku Hill, that speech was because Akuma wanted me to know the truth, that he didn't want me to end up being banished from Soul Society, do you get it yet? I'm the one who really broke the seal on Akushou, Akuma just set it up so he'd take the blame for it, because he didn't think I deserved being punished.”

Toshiro watched as Fumiko just stared at him with a confused look, as if she didn't get his little speech at all, and Toshiro slapped his palm onto his face again.

“Oh my God it's like a marry-go-round that never ends!” Koshima laughed loudly, and then ran up to Fumiko, placing an arm around her, “You know what, I like you, you're a really great person, so easy-going, relaxed, naïve, and carefree, you don't really think about much of anything.” Koshima grinned a little, “Would you be my wife one day?”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Finished with his report Marcus walked back down the halls of the Third Division. His minds was firmly on Dmitri. Why was he allowed to live. Why didn't Dmitri finish him off? What was that bastard playing at? The events played over in Marcus' head like a black and white movie. He clearly had the upper hand. Dmitri was on the ropes. He and Cerberus was working cohesively. It looked more and more like his tactics were going to pull him through. Then disaster. Dmitri popped two blades out of each of his gauntlets, them on their own would have done little more then get him out of Marcus reach a little more. But then _ Vacuums Combos._ In a blur that man disappeared. Marcus bit his lower lip as he thought. He couldn't even follow Dmitri's movement. In one instant he was in front of Marcus, and in the next he was behind him. 

Then it was over. A cascade of blood. Marcus could feel the pain of every cut as it unzipped on his body. With every once of blood he lost. He felt his body go just a bit colder. The blackness. Dark, lonesome blackness. He was sure he was about to be brought back into the cold embrace of Morta. Who that was and how he knew her name was beyond him. But Marcus knew she was calling him. Then the light. Marcus held his blade with intent to kill against a fellow Shinigami, an alley. Sure it was a mistake. But it was just another blow to his pride.  "Why do you mull over a loss not had?" Cerberus asks as Marcus mulls along.  "What are you talking about?" Marcus asks as an eyebrow cocked. 

 "Do you not remember?" Cerberus asks.  "I remember getting my ass kicked." Marcus snipped back.  "You beat Dmitri.",  "Well you crushed him would be the better description.",  "Although you were talking some crazy stuff about wanting to fight the current Kenpachi." Cerberus replies.  "I said wha...", "MARCUS!!!!" James voice snapped out interrupting Marcus' conversation.  Turning as his eyebrows furled Marcus is caught across the right side of his face with a punch. With a grunt and a splat Marcus hits the ground and rolls into the nearby wall. "HELLLLLL YEAH!" James cheered as he jumped about. "What I heard about you taking a beating in Karakura was right! Time to get you back for that beating you gave me." James shouts as he points his right finger at Marcus whom was rubbing his face. 

"You, me. Spar NOW!" James demands as he stomps his foot.  "Can I at least get myself another uniform?" Marcus asks as he pulled himself to his feet. "Hell no! You might be sneaky and get healed, I'm going to fight you at my highest chances of kicking your ass." James replied as he started to push Marcus toward the Third's training grounds.  "Quare?" (Why?) Marcus grunts as he is shoved along.  "Fine! Quit pushing." Marcus bites as he starts to walk on his own.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Naomichi smiles back and notices that Mira chuckles. He frowns. He doesn?t like it when people laugh at him, because it makes him think they?re calling him a fool. He doesn?t say anything, but he deeply wants to challenge her to a dance-off. Perhaps it is her day that she brought such a good-looking friend with her. _?that?s a beautiful name, guuuuurl~? _He says, fluttering his eyelashes. ?so,? He says. ?_I want to chill here at earth, listen to a little Kanye, and spend my time with a fine honey.? _He says, looking into Hiroyuki?s eyes. _?so how about we head back to yo place, shawty??_ He asks.



Hiroyuki really wished now that Mira didn't walk off to go talk to her friend. Here Hiroyuki was stuck in a rather awkward situation. He knew what he had to do either: 
a) Lie his ass off
b)Tell Naomichi in a very subtle yet gentle way that he's actually a guy 
or
c) Be blunt

Hiroyuki's face started to turn a slight tint of red. He took a deep breath, he knew what he had to do. Especially since Naomichi mentioned about going back to Hiroyuki's place. Hiroyuki looked Naomichi straight in the eye and managed to muster up some courage.

"Listen Naomichi, I don't think it bea good idea if you came back with me to my house. You see my mother would get the wrong impression," Hiroyuki started to say as his face got a little more red from anxiety.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Hiroyuki speaks, but Naomichi heres none of it.  _“NONSENSE! What type of prince would I be to let such a surely beautiful and fly momma walk home, especially after such an attack? Consider it my duty as a shinigami to come with you and protect you!”_ He shouts loudly. Naomichi, Not being gentle grabs Hiroyuki by his arm and says, _“Come on, I’ll even give you a piggy back ride!” _Hiroyuki tries to shake his head, but Naomichi merely grins. 

_“look at these big broad shoulders, baby. They were meant for lifting.”_ He says, pointing at his wide shoulders and he then lets out another loud laugh.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things or rather, in the grand scheme of their conversation Fumiko didn't really understand alot of it. Most of it had to do with the fact that she never had a bond like Toshiro had with Akuma. The only real friend she had was Kioshi a boy. She talked with girls her age, but those friendships never went any where. The only girl that was sorta a friend to her was would have to be Isis and they _rarely_ ever talked with each other. Though in a past life...

"Well even if I didn't believe you, only you know you. So whatever you say is true I have no choice, but to believe." It was a truth she knew all to well in this life and her past life. No matter what people thought only you knew you and nobody else you tell you other wise. "Besides I've never had...or rather I thought I had a friendship like that...only for it to turn out to be false." She had no idea why she said that. That memory was in a life she'd long abandoned.

_"She thought she had a friendship like that? I'd have to remember that later."_ Thought Kioshi to himself.

“Oh my God it's like a marry-go-round that never ends!” Koshima laughed loudly, and then ran up to Fumiko, placing an arm around her, “You know what, I like you, you're a really great person, so easy-going, relaxed, naïve, and carefree, you don't really think about much of anything.” Koshima grinned a little, “Would you be my wife one day?”

The guy...Koshima seemed to be a pretty wild card himself. Though Kioshi knew better, there was no way he actually thought Fumiko was anything, but naive even if he just meet her. Dense as a brick wall? Probable even denser than that, but naive? He'd jump off a mountain before he'd believe anything like that.

"Your wife? We could always give it a try down the road, but can't make any promises. Not to mention I have to ask Kioshi what he thought of you."

Kioshi sputtered nearly tumbling over himself as he tried to get up off the ground from his laughing fit. She actually vauled his opinion that much? This was something he never knew...and it actually made him feel pretty good.

"Well Toshiro thanks for clearing that up for me."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Hiroyuki speaks, but Naomichi heres none of it.  _?NONSENSE! What type of prince would I be to let such a surely beautiful and fly momma walk home, especially after such an attack? Consider it my duty as a shinigami to come with you and protect you!?_ He shouts loudly. Naomichi, Not being gentle grabs Hiroyuki by his arm and says, _?Come on, I?ll even give you a piggy back ride!? _Hiroyuki tries to shake his head, but Naomichi merely grins.
> 
> _?look at these big broad shoulders, baby. They were meant for lifting.?_ He says, pointing at his wide shoulders and he then lets out another loud laugh.



Hiroyuki somehow managed to dig himself a deeper hole. Naomichi didn't here a word he said. Clearly Naomichi was the type of guy who wouldn't take no for an answer. Hiroyuki didn't like the persistent type of guys at all. Now instead of being nervous and anxious, Hiroyuki was getting rather annoyed. He knew now he had to be blunt. Screw being subtle and gentle about it! Hiroyuki managed to get his arm loose from Naomichi's grip. Hiroyuki turned to face Naomichi.

"Listen Naomichi, I have no other way to say this without being very upfront and blunt about it. I'm not a girl, _I'm a guy_," Hiroyuki said in a rather firm voice prepared for what Naomichi's reaction would be.




InfIchi said:


> Akira blinked a little. "Oh, Mira!" He rubbed the back of his head. "Uhh... It's been a while huh...?" He smiled a little bit, In truth, he hadn't gone to school much the past month. He'd been going out and training trying to get a grip on his powers. "Um.... Turns out, Kazen here..." He points over to the wolf..human.. thing... "He... kind of got powers too... from the explosion at school... it's.. freaking me out a little..."



"Yeah, it has indeed been a while especially since I haven't seen you around school that much," Mira said still smiling at Akira. She did indeed miss seeing Akira. Akira then made mention of Kazen getting powers and pointed at him. Mira was a bit amazed at Kazen's current form. 

"Well, even though your dog maybe a humanoid wolf thing, he still looks pretty cute and cuddly," Mira said in a slightly joking manner. Her gaze drifted over to Hiroyuki and Naomichi for a moment. It looked like Hiroyuki was getting rather annoyed with Naomichi's behavior.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

Koshima listened to the words that Fumiko spoke, both regarding a friendship she thought she had like Toshiro's that turned out to be false, and her response to his question, and a wide smile came to Koshima's face at the fact that she actually said yes.

“Oooh thank you lord!” Koshima got down on his knees, “I won't end up dying a virgin after all!” Koshima prayed to makeshift god he didn't really believe in.

WHAM! Toshiro's fist slammed Koshima over the head, “Shut the hell up you moron, you asked her to be your wife, and she agreed to it one day, now you're gonna have to live up to that promise.” Toshiro got in Koshima's face with a grin, “Unless you wanna look like an asshole.”

“I understand, I understand.” Koshima waved Toshiro's suspicion off, “If there's one thing I keep, it's my promises.”

Toshiro turned his attention back to Fumiko, and he smiled at her, a smile only a true friend should give, and he placed a hand on her shoulder, “Maybe one day you'll end up finding that kind of friendship.” Toshiro looked over at Kioshi, “Or maybe, you already have.” Toshiro took his hand off of her shoulder, “I should really be going now, it was nice  seeing you again, Fumiko-san, even if a little embarrassing.”

“A_ little _embarrassing he says.” Koshima chuckled a little bit, and Toshiro walked from Fumiko over to Kioshi, extending a hand outward, “I don't believe we've officially met yet, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro.”

------------------

In The Human World

Ryuusen followed after everyone else, curious to hear this story behind the relationship of Isis and Tyler, Ryuusen was always up for a good history lesson, including that of people's pasts, he always had a tangent for listening to that. Ryuusen sat down, and listened as Isis began to tell the story of their past.

The two were practically raised together, their parents a strong group of friends. Each displayed a quick aptitude for fighting, often brawling with each other as youths, in a far more powerful and dignified manner than the straight up fights of children. Both were entered into studying martial arts, and excelled quickly. In the end they were competing together in tournaments everywhere.

Isis finished, telling the story of her last day. It felt good to be able to say it, and not be hurt by it any more. Another step of the healing process.

Ryuusen sat there in contemplation for a moment, and then Ryuusen sat back a little bit, “You know, that reminds me of a saying my father always told me.” Ryuusen crossed his arms over his chest, “When you want to protect something you truly cherish, you will end up becoming an immovable object, and no amount of force will ever be able to stop you from protecting what's important to you.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> "Yeah, it has indeed been a while especially since I haven't seen you around school that much," Mira said still smiling at Akira. She did indeed miss seeing Akira. Akira then made mention of Kazen getting powers and pointed at him. Mira was a bit amazed at Kazen's current form.
> 
> "Well, even though your dog maybe a humanoid wolf thing, he still looks pretty cute and cuddly," Mira said in a slightly joking manner. Her gaze drifted over to Hiroyuki and Naomichi for a moment. It looked like Hiroyuki was getting rather annoyed with Naomichi's behavior.



Akira rubbed the back of his head. "I've been practicing with my powers... I haven't gotten very far though. It feels like i've hit a wall and can't go any further." He looked down at the ground and let out a slight laugh when she said Kazen still looked cute and cuddly. "Oh? sorry!" Kazen's body shrinks back down to his Husky form. "There! Now how cute am i!" He asks mira, his tail wagging. "I'm i really cute!? Can i have a treat? You smell like flowers, do you have candy?" He begins to sniff around her. "Where's the cookies, do you have cookies?!"


----------



## tgre (Jul 31, 2010)

Tora leaned against a small tree as the three shinigami made each other's acquaintances and such.

The smoke twirling in the gentle breeze of a completely average Seireitei day. Tora sighed, "looks like they're having fun," He looked inside his hakama and took out his tobacco pouch, "And fucking shit, I'm running dry; I'll probably have to restock tonight."

He looked over at Koshima, getting a little impatient, "Oi lovebird, we getting some sake or what? I'm parched as the desert of Hueco Mundo here man!" Tora yelled out.

Looking over at the four people, he didn't even know the other three people. He vaguely knew of Toshiro through Koshima, although they've never met and the girl and the other girlish-looking boy.

Tora sighed, "dammit, I introduced myself... and still nothing happens. Curse you Gachi; you said making friends would be easy."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Naomichi frowns as Hiroyuki ripped her (his) arm free and then smiles. _“oh~ I see! You like It rough!”_ His ears deaf to Hiroyuki’s useless words which don’t even reach his ears, he continues his advances. He spins Hiroyuki around and slaps him on his ass. Bluebeard desperately types, trying to tell Naomichi that Hiroyuki is a guy. However, the idiot won’t listen!  *For god’s sake, she’s a he!* Mikomi shouts and this time Naomichi does hear it. He stumbles back. _“w-what?”_ He looks down at his hand and then at Hiroyuki. He does this several times and then says, “you’re a guy!” 

_“Aww maaaan~ This is so fucked up. I just wanted to get with a lil lady, have some fun, and relax. But instead I run into a guy who dresses like a lady, acts like a lady, but ain’t no lady. What the hell did I do to deserve this, Bluebeard?”_ He asks, looking up at the sky. No reply, but Bluebeard is chuckling at his computer screen, laughing as he makes Naomichi dance. Naomichi looks at Hiroyuki and shakes his head looking down, _“man, no homooo~ I had no ideas that yo was a man." _

He spins over to the other Shinigmai, tears coming down from his face. _"i'm ready to go now, homies. Back to the old world where ladies are ladies and dudes are dudes! You know, because that way there ain't no mix-ups!" _He exclaims, keeping his eyes from drifting to Hiroyuki.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2010)

> Toshiro turned his attention back to Fumiko, and he smiled at her, a smile only a true friend should give, and he placed a hand on her shoulder, “Maybe one day you'll end up finding that kind of friendship.” Toshiro looked over at Kioshi, “Or maybe, you already have.” Toshiro took his hand off of her shoulder.




"I already have huh?" She pondered the thought. Did she truly have another friendship like that? Ones shared between the same gender tend to be stronger than those of the opposite gender, or atleast, that's what she always believed. Could she be wrong? That is unless he meant...



> “I should really be going now, it was nice  seeing you again, Fumiko-san, even if a little embarrassing.”



"It was nice talking to you again too, but I wouldn't say it was that embrassing. I've been in worse." She smiled back.

From the background Kioshi stood and took in everything. He could have left any moment, but it now was a habit to not leave when Fumiko was still around. So as she conversed he stared dully ahead at nothing. He medium length hair covering his right eye as he stared away into nothing, that is until Toshiro, the boy who's name he now knew after overhearing from Fumiko and others walked toward him.



> Toshiro walked from Fumiko over to Kioshi, extending a hand outward, “I don't believe we've officially met yet, my name is Kuchiki Toshiro.”[/COLOR]



He was reluctant at first, but slowly extended his hand out and grabbed Toshiro, who he now knew was of the Kuchiki (which was kinda obvious) introduced himself. Even though he seemed friendly this was usually where these encounters for him turned sour with one thing.

Someone mistaking him for a female and then calling him one.

"Kioshi is my name, glad to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

"I'd believe it," Isis nodded. Tyler blushed a little, realising she was outright stating he had been something very important to her. Ryan noticed this outright and began teasing him. Isis joined in, the two thoroughly ruffling his feathers.

In the end, Tyler couldn't help but smile at the two. Today, he also had let go of pain from the past. That he could once again see Isis smile and be happy helped him at last forgive himself, for being saved at the cost of her life.

"So tell me," Isis motioned at Ryan, "What's your story? You've got some serious Reiatsu for a human kid. Same with you," she looked over at Ryuusen.

"You know about the Reapers' attack on the human world, right?" Ryan asked. Isis nodded. "Well my school was the first target. It turned out that I survived, somehow, and the radiation or whatever from the spiritual explosion created this power in me."

Ryan raised a hand, a small blue-white orb of Reiryoku glowing in it. It seemed to shine a little, before splitting apart into two smaller orbs, one white, one black. The two orbited around each other for a bit, a tiny spark jumping between them. Ryan tried to prolong the spark, and the Reishi ball promptly exploded in his face.

"Ack," he coughed, "I still can't get that right."

"Similar story for me," Ryuusen stated, not elaborating much further. He, Isis and Tyler watched as Ryan once again created the two balls of spiritual energy, and tried to form a controllable version of the spark between them.

Isis reached out and grabbed it just before it exploded.

"Woah," everyone in the room felt the sudden upward surge in her Reiatsu. She had to fight to calm it down, waiting for the spark to burn out. She stared at Ryan. "That was crazy," she whispered, "What level was I at just then, way too high. And you can generate this power?"

"If I could ever figure out how to control it," Ryan muttered. "Maybe I should perfect transferring it to other people. Supercharge the fighters around me."

"Maybe so," Isis rubbed her chin.

"Isis," Tyler began after the group sat for a while, "Do you remember _The Art of the Sun_?"

Isis paused. The name was familiar. Tyler stood, and took a stance. Ryan looked at him oddly, it was strange, the way he held himself. Something he'd never seen before. It was before he even noticed, that Tyler had moved. It had seemed instantaneous, nowhere was the shift. He was simply in a different stance. The air crackled before him, where he had just thrown a punch. It was only seconds later that Ryan saw Tyler had thrown a punch in his shifted movement. He gaped.

"Our style!" Isis exclaimed, jumping to her feet. "I'd forgotten it. How had I forgotten it, we drilled it every day since we met."

"That used Reiatsu," Ryuusen had narrowed his eyes. "You had a style like that since children?"

"It's been twelve years since I used that move," Tyler shook his head. "The aura I have now, thanks to Ryan and my own training and living, is the only reason it is so much stronger than before."

Isis let her Reiatsu build around her. She took the same stance as Tyler had. Ryan narrowed his eyes, determined to catch onto this one. It almost seemed like Isis had been standing that way for a half minute. Then only after that, she was in a difference stance, the flurry of movements she had performed striking the air. Using a Shinigami's power, the technique was beyond what it had been before.

"What is that?" Ryan couldn't help but stare. "That is so far beyond anything I can imagine. How does it even work?"

Isis and Tyler looked at each other. Both nodded. "I'll do it slowly," Isis retook the stance. This time, as Ryan watched, he could see her aura, her Reiatsu, shifting around her. It performed the attacks, a few punches, a kick. each movement was captured by the Reiatsu, recorded in the air. Isis extended her fist, after the movements were done, and placed it directly where the first punch would be. The Reiatsu flowed back through her, encouraging her body to take the second stance. Her next punch was very fast. Then her movements were at the same speed again.

"It's harder when fighting someone," Tyler noted. A second later, his leg had made contact with Isis's raised arm, bouncing off of it. The two were in perfect sync.

"I..." Ryan swallowed, "I want to learn that. Please teach me!" he bowed in the respect he showed his sensei, to both him and Isis. The two looked at each other again.

"For the next generation," Isis smiled. "Both of you," she looked at Ryuusen, who had been watching intently. "We'll teach both of you."


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Naomichi frowns as Hiroyuki ripped her (his) arm free and then smiles. _?oh~ I see! You like It rough!?_ His ears deaf to Hiroyuki?s useless words which don?t even reach his ears, he continues his advances. He spins Hiroyuki around and slaps him on his ass. Bluebeard desperately types, trying to tell Naomichi that Hiroyuki is a guy. However, the idiot won?t listen!  *For god?s sake, she?s a he!* Mikomi shouts and this time Naomichi does hear it. He stumbles back. _?w-what??_ He looks down at his hand and then at Hiroyuki. He does this several times and then says, ?you?re a guy!?
> 
> _?Aww maaaan~ This is so fucked up. I just wanted to get with a lil lady, have some fun, and relax. But instead I run into a guy who dresses like a lady, acts like a lady, but ain?t no lady. What the hell did I do to deserve this, Bluebeard??_ He asks, looking up at the sky. No reply, but Bluebeard is chuckling at his computer screen, laughing as he makes Naomichi dance. Naomichi looks at Hiroyuki and shakes his head looking down, _?man, no homooo~ I had no ideas that yo was a man." _
> 
> He spins over to the other Shinigmai, tears coming down from his face. _"i'm ready to go now, homies. Back to the old world where ladies are ladies and dudes are dudes! You know, because that way there ain't no mix-ups!" _He exclaims, keeping his eyes from drifting to Hiroyuki.



Hiroyuki stood motionless from shock and relief that Naomichi was gone. Between dealing with Naomichi and Hiita, he'd pick Hiita anyday. Hiroyuki looked over at Mira and her friend, he guessed they wouldn't mind if he came over and sat with them. Hiroyuki walked over to Mira and her friend. Mira looked up at him with a smile as Hiroyuki sat down next to her.



InfIchi said:


> Akira rubbed the back of his head. "I've been practicing with my powers... I haven't gotten very far though. It feels like i've hit a wall and can't go any further." He looked down at the ground and let out a slight laugh when she said Kazen still looked cute and cuddly. "Oh? sorry!" Kazen's body shrinks back down to his Husky form. "There! Now how cute am i!" He asks mira, his tail wagging. "I'm i really cute!? Can i have a treat? You smell like flowers, do you have candy?" He begins to sniff around her. "Where's the cookies, do you have cookies?!"



Mira listend to Akira as he talked about practicing with his powers and how he felt that he hit a wall. Mira thought about how she had been training using candles.

"Don't worry you'll find a way to get that wall out of the way," Mira said trying to cheer him up a bit. She then looked at Kazen as Kazen talked to her. She was a bit amazed by being able to understand Kazen now.

"Yes you're cute Kazen, why I think I'd you're just down right adorable," Mira said as she scratched Kazen's head. Kazen had told her that she smelled of flowers and wanted to know if she had food on her.

"I'm sorry Kazen, I don't have any food on me right now," Mira told the cute dog. Mira then noticed Hiroyuki come over and sit down right next to her, Mira smiled at Hiroyuki. She then looked at Akira.

"Akira, this is my friend Hiroyuki," Mira said as she gestured at Hiroyuki and then looked at Hiroyuki, "Hiroyuki, this is my friend Akira and his adorable dog Kazen."

"Oh hello," Hiroyuki said in a quiet voice with a meek smile as he looked at Akira and Kazen.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira listend to Akira as he talked about practicing with his powers and how he felt that he hit a wall. Mira thought about how she had been training using candles.
> 
> "Don't worry you'll find a way to get that wall out of the way," Mira said trying to cheer him up a bit. She then looked at Kazen as Kazen talked to her. She was a bit amazed by being able to understand Kazen now.
> 
> ...



"Hello." Akira bowed politely then took a seat on a chunk of building. "My throat hurts after all that screaming..." He rubs his throat. "Akira..." Kazen looked over at Akira. "What is it Kazen?" He asks. "I...Can talk...." THWM!! Akira fell over the piece of rock. "Ah!? You alright Akira!" Kazen asks. "Yes... just... shocked from stupidity..." He rubs his head. "Wow... I didn't know you were that dumb Akira!" "Uh...ah...ur...rg..." Akira's nose begins to bleed. "I.. I think im going to need medical attention." He sits back down on the rock. "Akira.....The new one... smells like cookies...." He narrowed his eyes. "I will ask him for one... and then he will give me one... cause i am adorable." 

Akira rubbed his temples. "Yes, ask him for... Wait,.. him!?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Toshiro smiled, returned the handshake, and then let go of his hand, “I'll bet I can read your mind.” Toshiro grinned, and Kioshi gave him a confused look, “You were just thinking that I might end up calling you a girl because of your appearance.”

Kioshi sputtered a little bit, looking shocked at Toshiro, “H-how did you know that?”

Toshiro grinned, “I am a soul reader.” Toshiro held his hand up, “When I grasp hands with someone, I can read everything about their soul, I know about everything about you.”

Kioshi looked at him almost disbelievingly, however Fumiko had believed Toshiro completely, that much Koshima could tell just by looking at him.

“I'm just kidding!” Toshiro laughed, patting Kioshi on the shoulder, then used his thumb to point back at Fumiko, “She talks about you a lot more than you think, I'm serious, I've chatted with her a handful of times because we're in the same division.”

Koshima burst out laughing, “You should have kept going with the Soul Reader bit.” Koshima grinned, “That could be a new act for us, I know, I'll go around and gather information on everyone in Soul Society, then you can pull that greeting off, you'll be the Gin to my Aizen!”

“What does that mean?” Toshiro raised an eyebrow at Koshima.

“Oh, someone brought this comic book called a manga back from the Human World named Bleach, and the main villain in it was a dude named Aizen, and his henchman was some dude named Gin.” Koshima chuckled a little, “I was just thinking about how ingenious that plan was, and how well you could pull it off.”

“What the hell was it about?” Toshiro's curiosity seemed suddenly piqued.

“It was odd you know.” Koshima chuckled, “It depicted our lifestyle down to a T, but the story was completely different.”

“Really?” Toshiro grinned, “Someone must be a spiritual genius down in the human world, I'll have to check it out some time.” Toshiro turned his attention back to the other people there, “Well, it's been fun meeting you, but I have something I need to do, take care all of you! Let's go Koshima-san!” Toshiro and Koshima then took off towards Rukongai to finally go to his father's memorial site.

----------------------------

Human World

Ryuusen seemed intrigued by this new ability, he had never witnessed something of this level before, Ryuusen knew quite a bit of martial arts techniques, however he never really used them often in a fight with Hollow, he mostly just relied on his bow. Ryuusen pondered over this thought for a while, the ability to use this martial arts style to knock weak level opponents away from him might be useful, Ryuusen looked down at the watch he was wearing, and decided that he would learn a little bit of this, he had plenty of time left before he needed to be back home, actually to be quite honest with himself, Ryuusen didn't have a curfew, he could stay out all night if he pleased.

“Okay, you've caught my interest.” Ryuusen smiled ever so slightly, “I'll go ahead and learn this with you, I've already worked on martial arts skills since I was a kid.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

 "Okay, let me get this straight. After I kick your ass. You'll let me go and catch a nap. Correct?" Marcus asks as he pinches the bridge of his nose. "Yeah. Almost Marcus, the only difference is the outcome. I'm kicking your ass." James says with gusto as he slapped his Zanpaktou's hilt.  "Technicalities." Marcus replied with a sigh.  "Alright lets get this over with already." Marcus says with a halfhearted tone. "Come now, you can't be that bored with my challenge!" James snapped as he fell into a Shunpo.  "Gotcha." Marcus says drearily as he stepped to the side and shot his left hand out. Clasping his fingers shut he grabs James' belt as he reappears and pulls. -SLIP!- The sound of cloth rubbing on cloth rings in James ears as his glance cut over to Marcus.

The man's expression hadn't changed and his right hand was still firmly clamped on his nose. James grabbed at his pants as they started to fall. In that moment Marcus eyes opens and he counters the attack that was cast against him. With a wrapping motion he catches James' sword hand and wraps it with the man's own belt. Then with a tug Marcus pushes the belt through James' legs, James releases his Zanpaktou quickly so not to neuter himself, and up his back. Rolling it over his left should Marcus pulls the cloth belt taut. James' face tunes white as he feels it pull his family jewels closer to his stomach. "That's not fair!" James screams two whole octaves higher then he could normally do. 

 "All is fair in two things." Marcus replied as James feel to his knees. "And what is that?" James asked lowly, trying to keep his voice from cracking.  "Love and War, can you guess which this is?" Marcus asks as he releases the belt. Then with a push from his left foot he plants James unceremoniously on his face. Scratching his stomach Marcus walks off with a rather sour look on his face. "Yeah that's right, run Marcus. Cause this IS war!" James taunts as he pulled himself back to his knees. Pushing his Zanpaktou away just a bit James ties his belt back around his waist as Marcus stops and turns back toward him.

 "Coward? Do you realize how much damage I could have just done to you? I want to spare you another Fourth visit." Marcus says slightly annoyed at James' persistence. "Yeah, Marcus. I do. But you know what I've learned in these past two weeks?" James asks as he grips his Zanpaktou. -SKIIIIINT!- The blade cries as it is slid across the training facility floor.  "No, care to enlighten me?" Marcus replied, not really interested in what his long time friend was blabbering on about. "I've learned a little bit about Kisaki-Zouge."(Ivory Queen) James grinned as his Rieatsu spike.  "Aw Hell" -SKIIIIIIIIIIINT- Marcus says as he pulled Cerberus from his sheath. 

"Rip him to Shreds, Kisaki-Zouge!" James shouts as a light gray energy spirals around him as his Zanpaktou glows as soft white light as it shrank to the size of a shot sword. James grinned as the light shattered. In his hand was a short sword. From the tip of it's blade to the butt of it's hilt it was ivory white. No other color, just ivory white. Wrapped around the hilt was a light gray cloth. "Beautiful, isn't she?" James asks as he hold his weapon up to Marcus.  "Kind of plain, isn't it?" Marcus asks, not really all that impressed. "Take that back!" James screams as his face turns blood red. 

 "Chill chief, what dose that pig sticker of yours do?" Marcus asks changing the subject. "Pig sticker, you bastard, Well let me show you!" James yells as he shunpod forward. Pulling Cerberus up Marcus is surprised how much faster James was. -CLANG!- Their swords met. "Grind!" James shouts as Sparks start to fly. Small gray teeth appears on the edges of the sword. They move along the edge of Kisaki-Zouge slowly at first, but as James fuels the attack the teeth move along faster and faster until the sparks were leaping forth. With a blur Marcus Shunpos back.  "That is a weird ability, but nothing we cannot handle." Cerberus chimes in. _ I'd rather not hurt James too bad_ Marcus thinks back as he assessed the situation.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hello." Akira bowed politely then took a seat on a chunk of building. "My throat hurts after all that screaming..." He rubs his throat. "Akira..." Kazen looked over at Akira. "What is it Kazen?" He asks. "I...Can talk...." THWM!! Akira fell over the piece of rock. "Ah!? You alright Akira!" Kazen asks. "Yes... just... shocked from stupidity..." He rubs his head. "Wow... I didn't know you were that dumb Akira!" "Uh...ah...ur...rg..." Akira's nose begins to bleed. "I.. I think im going to need medical attention." He sits back down on the rock. "Akira.....The new one... smells like cookies...." He narrowed his eyes. "I will ask him for one... and then he will give me one... cause i am adorable."
> 
> Akira rubbed his temples. "Yes, ask him for... Wait,.. him!?"



Mira watched as Akira and Kazen conversed. She couldn't help laugh a little bit for how funny they were. Hiroyuki watched Akira and Kazen too, to him a it was a bit weird. Then Kazen revealed in a subtle manner to Akira that Hiroyuki was a guy. Hiroyuki rested his face in his hands. Mira looked at Hiroyuki and patted him on the back.

"It's okay Hiroyuki. Akira and Kazen are quite understanding," Mira said in a reassuring manner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

It was a few hours later, that the training came to an end.

Both Ryan and Ryuusen had made progress, creating the aura steps that allowed the movement to be executed.

But the difference between them, and the much more experienced Isis and Tyler, was quite clear. Ryan trying to fight Tyler, was unable to become aware just when Tyler put him on his back. Just that it happened, every time.

This was a technique based on many many years of fighting experience, and Tyler had it ingrained in him to a degree even above Isis, although her superior Reiatsu made her more than dangerous enough.

Still, in the end, it felt good. Ryan felt stronger, with this technique. It was something he could use as combat now, added to his powers, it might just transform him into the warrior he wanted to be.

As the hours rolled on, he and Ryuusen eventually both left. Isis and Tyler stayed up most of the remaining night, chatting amongst themselves, discussing the past, and the future. Isis told him all the stories of her life as a Shinigami, and Tyler was happier for it. Two old friends, reunited after the longest time.

"Oh!" Isis exclaimed after a while, "I almost forgot." She withdrew a picture from her robes, and held it out to Tyler. He looked at it in surprise. It was one of the two as they had been, just a few days before Isis's death. He stared at it.

"I thought I'd lost that," he whispered, "I searched so long for it, or a copy of it."

"I'm sorry," Isis hung her head, "When I first started feeling memories, I came here, and I found it. But I wasn't ready to face the details of what had happened. I took it and ran. I'm sorry." She shifted her hand, offering it to Tyler. He sighed, and put a hand on hers.

"Keep it," he said, "A memento of your past life, and the friends you still have here."

Isis smiled, and nodded. Their discussion continued. Eventually, Tyler stated something that made Isis pause. "You should go see your parents," he said simply. Isis stared.

"There's no way they can see ghosts or Shinigami," she shook her head, "There's no reason to."

"Isis," Tyler put a hand to her cheek, "You should go see your parents."

"...yeah," Isis sighed, looking a little smaller than the usual monster she blew herself up to be, "I should."

Dawnlight was already coming, when she emerged onto the streets. She knew where they were. Walking slowly, taking her time in the world, she made her way there.

From the shadows, a presence watched her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*The Legacy of a Father*

Soul Society – Rukongai 3 minutes later


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

Isis breathed out slowly, as she stood before the door of her own home. Not only she, but Tyler's parents, had been killed that fateful day. From there, her parents had looked after Tyler, helped him recover and make his own way in the world. He still visited them, now and again.

It was early in the morning, but Isis could sense movement. She slipped through the door.

There they were. Two tired folks in the morning, still in love, still strong. Of course they were strong. If Isis was their daughter, they were ready. They hadn't had another child, Isis noted. It was a shame, it seemed they had been harmed too. She breathed out, and let her aura settle on the house.

Each of the adults, even though they couldn't see or sense her in any way, still looked directly at her. Isis's presence was peaceful here. She was happy. Her mother bit back tears. Isis nodded once, fought her urge to hug her family there and then, and left the building once more.

It was done. She had said goodbye at last. They knew that. She knew that. All the pain, the long twisting chain that had bound her heart and soul, weakening her all this time, was gone. She was finally reborn as the Shinigami Isis Neith in all respects. Her soul was healed.

A figure stood before her, as she made her way out to the street. Isis had to crane her neck to stare up at the scarred giant of a man, even with her natural height. She gasped. "You!" she exclaimed, remembering him instantly. The last time she had seen him, he had trained her, less than an hour before she battled Lavida for the last time. Before her Shikai manifested. "Garksa!"

"You have done well," he rumbled, looking down upon her. His Reiatsu was many times bigger than what it had been when she's first seen him. He'd been hiding himself so well back then. "Facing the monster inside your soul, you have overcome it and settled on a path of strength. Just remember, if you stray from it, that beast will devour you."

"How did you know?" Isis's eyes widened. Then narrowed again. "I gained Kingdom of Nightmares just after meeting you. What are you? How do you fit into all of this?"

"I am as I said," Garksa hefted something over his shoulders. Isis, to her surprise, found a body dumped on her. She could feel a spiritual pulse, the young, brown haired man was still alive, at any rate, if unconscious.

"As you said?" Isis repeated. "We are the same, that's what you said."

"Never surrender to the devil inside of you," Garksa took a step back. "No matter what it takes. Never back down. Save him, as one day you might save us all." He vanished.

Isis stared at where he had been. He was gone, so fast, too fast. Beyond all her senses. "Garksa," she stared at the purple dawn sky, the young man held at her side, "Just who are you?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Ryuusen had began the trip back to his house, today had been an incredibly long day for him, he'd been through a single war which only took about a couple of hours to actually finish, and boy had it been a war indeed. Ryuusen couldn't count on his fingers how many people the Shinigami ended up losing today, it had to be at least close to a hundred if not slightly more than that, at this point Ryuusen didn't really care, he just wanted to get home and rest. Ryuusen sighed a little, his reiatsu had been drained to the point where he almost felt like he could fall over, walking alone seemed to be a ridiculously hard task for him, although after fifteen minutes of walking he finally made it home.

Ryuusen opened the door, and looked around, “Ah, Otou-san, I'm home!” Ryuusen called, however he didn't receive a response.

“That's weird, usually he's home around this time.” Ryuusen stated while walking around the house, however after checking all the rooms, he couldn't find him.

“Maybe he had to work overtime today, that wouldn't surprise me.” Ryuusen cracked a smile, the only time he ever showed his emotions on his face was in private, “Otou-san's been a very busy man lately, working to help protect the town from Hollows, as well as his job as a Doctor, then there's the fact that he's a small business owner.” Ryuusen grinned, “He's a lot more powerful than I am though, I found that out the hard way the first time we trained together.”

-----------------------

Karakura Town – Kento's Shop

A man stood outside the entrance to the shop, surveying the damage as he looked around, the Reapers had obviously fought with the Shinigami here, actually to be more precise this hadn't been just a war between the Reapers and Shinigami, the Human World inevitably had become dragged into this war, and that didn't surprise this man one bit. This man isn't sure exactly what his powers are, only one man knows the answer to that, the man known as Kagos. The man that stands outside of Kento's shop is Konami Ryuukan, father of Konami Ryuusen.

“The Reapers were here eh?” Ryuukan pondered to himself, “From the looks of it, they have a more powerful entity with them as well.” Ryuukan took in the residue traces left behind from the battle, “Ryuusen probably knows about that, he was here in this battle as well.”

Ryuukan narrowed his eyes a little bit, and began to walk around the area of the shop, not actually entering, but trying to survey the area to get a better feel of the Reishi traces that had been left behind. Whomever the Reapers had teamed up with, the man was stronger than a Captain of Soul Society. Ryuukan looked around, and could almost swear he felt that strong Reiatsu nearby that usually resided here, however it felt much fainter than before.

“Does that mean Kento has been injured?” Ryuukan frowned, “What a scary guy this must be indeed, to be able to defeat someone as powerful as him.”

“_*The man's name is Akushou, he started a war here to try and gain his power back, right as we invited the humans over to discuss what was going on.*_” A voice called out from behind him, “_*He's the leader of their group.*_”

Ryuukan turned around to see a rather large man standing behind him, who began to walk over to the shop in order to start repairing it, and Ryuukan nodded a little, tipping the cap he had been wearing to the giant man.

“I'll be on my way then.” Ryuukan gave the man a smile, “My son probably knows more about this situation than I do.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Mira watched as Akira and Kazen conversed. She couldn't help laugh a little bit for how funny they were. Hiroyuki watched Akira and Kazen too, to him a it was a bit weird. Then Kazen revealed in a subtle manner to Akira that Hiroyuki was a guy. Hiroyuki rested his face in his hands. Mira looked at Hiroyuki and patted him on the back.
> 
> "It's okay Hiroyuki. Akira and Kazen are quite understanding," Mira said in a reassuring manner.



Akira nodded as Mira said that. "I know what it's like to be an outcast... If that helps any." He rubbed the back of his head. "I'm.. not very good at comforting people... sorry." He let out a sigh. "If it helps, I'm an orphan... my parents abandoned me in the noburu district, some people found me and that's how i got my name, Noburu Akira. They said i was the light of Noburu or something..." He sighed. "I live with a step family now, but, they don't really care about me..." He began to pet Kazen. "This guy here is the only family i really have now."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hueco Mundo-

The El Rey Espada stands atop the dome of Las Noches. "Have you connected with them?" He asks, before him stand a large army of arrancar. "Sir, We have initiated Link!" He nods. "Good, Good." Placing his hand on one of their heads he clears his through. "I have connected with all of your thoughts!" The voice booms into each hollows head. "I am the El Rey, Ruler of all arrancar. I have recently created a tournament that i would wish you all to join! Come and join us if you want power! If you want to evolve into a being of unnatural power! Come before me and i will grant all your wishes!" He took his hand away. "Drop the connection." "YES SIR!" They all nod and BOOOOM!!!! each one explodes. "You did well." He steps past a tall lanky arrancar. "Thank you sire." The arrancar bows.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Akira nodded as Mira said that. "I know what it's like to be an outcast... If that helps any." He rubbed the back of his head. "I'm.. not very good at comforting people... sorry." He let out a sigh. "If it helps, I'm an orphan... my parents abandoned me in the noburu district, some people found me and that's how i got my name, Noburu Akira. They said i was the light of Noburu or something..." He sighed. "I live with a step family now, but, they don't really care about me..." He began to pet Kazen. "This guy here is the only family i really have now."



Hiroyuki looked at Akira as he attempted to comfort him. Hiroyuki slightly smiled, it felt like a breath of fresh air especially since the last guy flipped out when he discovered that Hiroyuki was a guy. 

"Thank you Akira," Hiroyuki said in a sweet voice.

"See, I told you Akira was understanding," Mira said sounding triumphant as she gave the thumbs up to Hiroyuki.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wfu3tOrtQ[/YOUTUBE]




"They made up their minds,And they sent me packing. They left me where the sun wont come up today, An exit to eternal midnight slacking, But where am i going, Without ever knowing the way?" Akuma begins to sing as he walks through the sands of hueco mundo." They drank up the Sake. And they got to fighting. They now had more important people to see, And when the statue broke, They started crying. Who were they going to send out on his way?"

"Ah! wait! I know this song!" Ssob shouts. "You ruined it Ssob. I was in the moment, the moments dead. You killed it." Akuma begins to march off. "Voola-" "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" Akuma growls. "We... we were just going to say..." "That an announcement..." "Came though our heads..." The hooga hollows cower together. "Ah, now that you mention it, i heard it too!" Akuma blinks. "What announcement?" He asks. "Its about a tournament at Las Noches... There'a arrancar there..." Ssob shivers. "Oh, that thing you told me about?" he nods. "Yes Arrancars are when-" He was dressed back as proffesor Ssob. "NO!" BLAM!!!! And sent flying again. 

"Nnngh..." Akuma rubbed his head. "Annoying freakin hollows..." He let out a sigh, though he could hear something in the distance. "Sounds like a fight..." Akuma raised his club and grinned. "LET'S GO!!!" Charging forward with no regard for his safety, he willingly goes into battle, if only to get the hooga hollows to shut up for five minutes. As he gets there, he is met with only a Bird hollow and a grasshopper hollow fighting each other. 

"Really... REALLY!?" Though, their fight was being handled using... karaoke. "See! I'm the better singer!" The grasshopper shouts. "No, no! I am!" The bird and grasshopper but heads. "Me! I'm going to be the lead singer!" "NO ME! I AM!" Akuma facepalms. "Oh????" Ssob walks between the two. "Ladies... Ladies... If you want a singer, I SSOB B. UGGY AM THE BEST IN ALL OF HUECO MUNDO!!!" The two hollows get sparkly eyed. "B...B.Uggy!? Really!?" 

He smirks. "You know of me then? fufufuf-""Can you introduce us to Boss!?" They ask. BBBBOOOMM!!! Ssob is crushed under the weight of his disappointment. "Yo." Akuma walks towards him. "Get up. We're going to las Noches." "WAAAHHH!!!???"" All the hollows shout. "Why would you go there?" The grasshopper asks. "It's very dangerous!" The bird chimes in. "Number 1, I don't know who you are. Don't lecture me. Number 2. Because shut up."

The two hollows look at him. "I'm Kou." The bird bows. "And I'm ereki!" The grasshopped bows. "And I'm Ss-" BLAM!!! "CUT THAT SHIT OUT!" Akuma growls. "Why are hollows following a shinigami?" Kou asks. "He beat our king...." Ssob groans from the sand. "EH!?!?!?! REALLY!!?!? THE HOOGA KING DIED!?" Akuma blinked. "Wait... he was called.. the Hooga king!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorairo Warai said:


> Hiroyuki looked at Akira as he attempted to comfort him. Hiroyuki slightly smiled, it felt like a breath of fresh air especially since the last guy flipped out when he discovered that Hiroyuki was a guy.
> 
> "Thank you Akira," Hiroyuki said in a sweet voice.
> 
> "See, I told you Akira was understanding," Mira said sounding triumphant as she gave the thumbs up to Hiroyuki.



"It's the only thing i can be." He laughed a little, Kazen rested his head on Akira's lap and closed his eyes. "It's been rough for me, so i know it's rough for other people, you can't go around judging everyone... It's not right." He smiled a bit "So, your welcome Hiroyuki-san, Keep your chin up and i'm sure things will work out for the best." Kazen looked up at Akira. "Do.. do you think he has cookies?" He asks. "What's with you and cookies...." Akira sweatdropped.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Battle for the King of Kusajishi*

Toshiro and Koshima had just finished laughing at Shinta's story about one of his father's many antics, this time it involved him chasing down a girl in order to be his wife, that chase lasted for all of five minutes before he finally gave up trying, Toshiro's father was never able to find someone to settle down with in all the time he lived, that made Toshiro a little sad to be honest, he didn't want to end up like his old man in that regard, and hopefully he didn't.

“Eh, Toshiro-san's a lot more popular with the ladies than his old man it seems.” Koshima elbowed Toshiro teasingly, “At least Kihone-san seems to think so anyways.” Koshima chuckled, and a flush came to Toshiro's face at that thought, indeed he had an infatuation with Kihone right now, although Toshiro always suspected something more lied between them than just a good friendship.

“Well it had nothing to do with that actually.” Shinta laughed, “His father wasn't unpopular at all, many of the ladies around here enjoyed his companies, the one's that actually managed to find friends anyways, accomplishing something like that is quite difficult around here.” Shinta sighed, and then remembered something, “Oh yeah, a long time ago you wanted to figure out who that guy that ruled all the districts beyond Zaraki was, didn't you?”

Toshiro blinked a little bit, and then nodded, “Yeah, although this is kind of random for you to bring up so suddenly, Shinta-san.”

Shinta smirked, “Sorry about that, it is kind of random, however I found out the name of that man, turns out he left to become a Shinigami some time ago.” Shinta sat back in his chair, “I thought you might like to know his name so you could fight him again one day, you did say that was something you wanted to do.”

Toshiro smiled a little, “I did, didn't I?” Toshiro stood up proudly, “Tell me the name of this man then, when I find him we will fight again.”

Shinta smirked, Toshiro had a hidden tendency to enjoy battle just like his father, “You shouldn't have much trouble finding him.” Shinta sat back in his seat, “His name is Seinaru Akuma.”

Toshiro and Koshima's eyes both went wide at that statement, neither of them would have ever guessed the man Toshiro fought a hundred years ago was actually Seinaru Akuma, the man whom Toshiro had developed an odd sort of kinship with, and the same man who ended up saving Toshiro from nearly having the entire existence of his being stripped away from him.

“Oh..” Toshiro sat back in his seat, his shoulders slumping down.

“Did I say something wrong, Toshiro-kun?” Shinta asked, becoming worried.

“No you didn't, Shinta-san.” Koshima waved his hand, “You see we already told you Toshiro-san had been tricked into sealing Akushou, the truth is the reason Toshiro-san isn't banished is because Akuma-san was the one who took the blame.” Koshima smiled sadly, “He didn't want Toshiro-san to have to walk the same path he did, so he chose to make it look like he released the seal.”

Shinta's eyes widened as he listened to the story, and then the older man sat back in his seat, pondering over this new piece of information that he had been given.

“I'll be damned.” Shinta sighed, “I didn't think a bastard that ruthless had a heart, I remember the day he and Toshiro-kun fought too, it was like watching two wild animals fighting for a strip of land.” Shinta said, and then he started to think back to that day, slowly reciting the story to Koshima of what happened on that day 100 years ago, the day that he and Toshiro's father labeled “Battle for the King of Kusajishi.”

-----------------------

*Battle for the King of Kusajishi Intro*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Battle for the King of Kusajishi Intro*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Battle for the King of Kusajishi Part 2*



InfIchi said:


> "Tch, Like a brat could cut me to pieces." Akuma stood 6'6, towering over the younger Toshiro by a solid foot. His clothes were not tattered like most, In his conquest to control Rukongai he had put together a nicer looking piece of clothing. He wore an open red shirt that hung down to his knees and black pants tied with a white belt at the waist. On his back was slung a Katana. "I'm the King of the outer ring." He smirked. "I control distrects 100 to 80. This one here is my next stop." He let out a light laugh, His brown hair was messy and wild, going all the way down to the back of his knees and covering the right half of his face.
> 
> Akuma drew the katana on his back. "I've been looking for strong guys, taken em all out." Behind him is train of men laying on the ground. "You say you're the strongest? Come and bring it then. If i beat you, That means this place falls under my command."


 
Toshiro stared at the taller man for a moment, before suddenly he broke out into a fit of laughter.

“HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!” Toshiro held his stomach as the laughter over took him, and continued laughing for a few seconds before it subsided, “ A guy like you thinks he can take over my district?” Toshiro grinned a little bit, “Let me tell ya something, dumbass, this district belongs to me, I run this place, and a damn bastard like you ain't gonna be takin' it any time soon!”

A primal grin crossed Toshiro's face, “So you rule Districts 100 to 80, big fuckin' deal.” Toshiro charges forward with his Katana drawn, “You won't be able to go past here!” Toshiro swings his Katana out, however Akuma immediately blocks with his own swing, but Toshiro pushes the sword forward, pushing himself backwards, raising his feet up into the air sending out a hard kick which connects with Akuma's right shoulder, however instead of knocking him down it only sends him back a couple of inches.

Akuma grins at him, “Oh? I guess it's my turn then!” Akuma laughs, “You see now why I'm different from anyone you've faced before?!”

“To be honest you're not really that different ya just- OH MY GOD!” Akuma charges forward with a much swifter speed than anyone else Toshiro has ever fought, and starts swinging his katana around wildly. Toshiro manages to barely block all the shots through pure instinct, but then a powerful fist slams into his gut, sending him flying backwards. Akuma charges forward once more, and picks him up by his head, running forward with him and slamming him into the wall of a building, which somehow manages to cause a minor explosion.

“GAHAHAHAHAHAHA!” Akuma laughs, “That's it?! That's the best Kusajishi has to offer?!”

Toshiro hangs out of the rubble of the smashed in wall, minor cuts and bruises on his face, “Wh.. why did I explode...?”

“What the...?” Akuma stares at Toshiro after hearing what he just said, then starts laughing again, “MY GOD THAT'S HILARIOUS!”

Toshiro narrows his eyes, then charges out of the rubble with a yell, charging directly at Akuma with a swing of his Katana, Akuma manages to block, however his eyes widen as he noticed Toshiro's swing has become much stronger. Toshiro starts throwing a flurry of Katana swings at Akuma, though Akuma manages to block all of them, then Toshiro nails a hard punch into his gut to repay him back, which actually sends him skidding backwards more than just a couple of inches. Toshiro comes in, and delivers a hard kick to Akuma's face, and then a slashes out with his Katana as he's falling, inflicting a moderately deep cut on his shoulder, and Akuma lands on the ground face first.

“Still wanna keep going ya bastard?” Toshiro grins, “Or do ya understand now why ya won't be going past this district?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro stared at the taller man for a moment, before suddenly he broke out into a fit of laughter.
> 
> ?HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!? Toshiro held his stomach as the laughter over took him, and continued laughing for a few seconds before it subsided, ? A guy like you thinks he can take over my district?? Toshiro grinned a little bit, ?Let me tell ya something, dumbass, this district belongs to me, I run this place, and a damn bastard like you ain't gonna be takin' it any time soon!?
> 
> ...



"Ha...Haha....HAHAHAHAHA!" Akuma pulls himself off the ground. "Nice try, But i'm the paty-cake champion." Akuma rubs the dirt off his face. "You put up a good fight, just like everybody else. But you still aren't good enough. Not yet." Akuma sheaths his Katana. "Time to get serious." He takes a deep breath. "RRRRRAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" Black reiatsu begins to swirl around his body, the wound on his shoulder begins to close up slightly. "There we go." 

He charges at Toshiro, slamming a fist into the kids stomach, Then face, then side, stomach, side, face, stomach, face, face, side, stomach, side, chest, chest, face, chin, stomach. "And-" Leaping and spinning Akuma roundhouse kicks Toshiro sending him skidding across the ground. "That's the way the cookie crumbles."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ha...Haha....HAHAHAHAHA!" Akuma pulls himself off the ground. "Nice try, But i'm the paty-cake champion." Akuma rubs the dirt off his face. "You put up a good fight, just like everybody else. But you still aren't good enough. Not yet." Akuma sheaths his Katana. "Time to get serious." He takes a deep breath. "RRRRRAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" Black reiatsu begins to swirl around his body, the wound on his shoulder begins to close up slightly. "There we go."
> 
> He charges at Toshiro, slamming a fist into the kids stomach, Then face, then side, stomach, side, face, stomach, face, face, side, stomach, side, chest, chest, face, chin, stomach. "And-" Leaping and spinning Akuma roundhouse kicks Toshiro sending him skidding across the ground. "That's the way the cookie crumbles."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "It's the only thing i can be." He laughed a little, Kazen rested his head on Akira's lap and closed his eyes. "It's been rough for me, so i know it's rough for other people, you can't go around judging everyone... It's not right." He smiled a bit "So, your welcome Hiroyuki-san, Keep your chin up and i'm sure things will work out for the best." Kazen looked up at Akira. "Do.. do you think he has cookies?" He asks. "What's with you and cookies...." Akira sweatdropped.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKnVaDwUg5s[/YOUTUBE]




Hiroyuki rested his chin on his knees. He started to think about the reason why he crossdressed in the first place. It was a result of his older sister's death back when he was still in middle school. 

"Back when I was in middle school, my older sister died without warning. We all missed her very much, I missed her the most because we were very close to each other. So when she died, I was a wreck. I don't know exactly how it happened, but out of the blue I decided to dress up like a girl. For some strange reason I found comfort in doing it, I felt a sense of peace," Hiroyuki paused for a moment and then continued on, "I know most people don't get me for doing it, but I just find it comforting to do."

"Hiroyuki," Mira said quietly as her voice trailed off. She couldn't help feel sorry for her friend as he poored his heart out to her and Akira. Hiroyuki looked at Mira with a gentle smile.

"I'm alright. I've become sort of use to how people act when they discover the truth about me. I still feel sad when someone flips out because of me because they haven't given me a chance, but I guess it's just because they're not use to or have ever encountered someone like me before. I just try my best to keep moving on," Hiroyuki said as he looked up at the sky. It felt good to tell people about him and how he felt. He hadn't done something like this in a long time; it felt wonderful.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Hup." Akuma leaps up from the ground. "Well, That surprised me for a minute." He cracked his neck and wiped the blood from his eye. "But, Let's be honest kid." He smirked a bit. "I've been through worse, Now that i've seen how you fight. Don't expect to hit me again." Toshiro charged at him, Akuma ducked, grabbed the blade and threw Toshiro over his shoulder. "You're gettin annoyin." Akuma's wounds began to heal once more, "RRRRRAAAAH!!!!!!!!!" The black reiatsu blasts fourth. "COME ON!"


 
Toshiro skidded across the ground behind Akuma, however he immediately charged forward again, beginning a flurry of his own swings, however Akuma managed to simply dodge all of them.

“Didn't I already tell you!” Akuma yelled, pulling his fist back “THE SAME DAMN TRICK DON'T WORK TWICE!” Akuma slammed his fist into Toshiro's face, sending him flying backwards. Akuma ran after Toshiro, catching up to him, and grabbing him by the shoulder, swinging him around, and then sending him flying into a building.

“Most of them knew when to quit.” Akuma smirked, “He's a stubborn one though!”

Toshiro charged out of the building he had crashed into, multiple wounds across his body, however they had all closed up. Toshiro began another series of slashes, this time Akuma simply blocked all of them with his Katana, and as the last swing came in, Akuma caught it with his hand, a small cut forming from the blade sinking through his skin.

“ALRIGHT THEN!” Akuma roared, “SEEMS YOU JUST DON'T GET IT YET!” Akuma raised his Katana into the air, “SO LET ME SHOW YOU!” Akuma slammed the Katana down through Toshiro's shoulder and a part of his chest, and the reiatsu which surrounded Toshiro slowly began to fade away. Akuma kicked Toshiro away, causing him to go skidding across the ground.

“That settles that!” Akuma smirked, “I am the victor! That means this district is now under my rule!”

Toshiro opened his eyes, the white iris had faded back into his dark blue iris, and he looked around a little, trying to raise himself to his feet, however that feat proved to be impossible.

“Guah!” Toshiro coughed up some blood, somehow the wound Akuma inflicted on him hadn't been deep enough to be fatal, “What the hell happened?” Toshiro looked at the wound, and then he realized, “Damn, so I fell unconscious again, that always happens every time I get cornered in a position I can't get out of.”

Toshiro looked at Akuma, “I can't move, so I guess that means ya win, ya big dumb bastard.” Toshiro just laid there on the ground, “So, ya gonna kill me now?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro skidded across the ground behind Akuma, however he immediately charged forward again, beginning a flurry of his own swings, however Akuma managed to simply dodge all of them.
> 
> ?Didn't I already tell you!? Akuma yelled, pulling his fist back ?THE SAME DAMN TRICK DON'T WORK TWICE!? Akuma slammed his fist into Toshiro's face, sending him flying backwards. Akuma ran after Toshiro, catching up to him, and grabbing him by the shoulder, swinging him around, and then sending him flying into a building.
> 
> ...



Akuma slung the blade over his shoulder and cracked his neck. "Nah, I ain't gonna kill ya." He turned his back. "If you are lucky enough to survive a battle, Then that's that. There is no point in killing you when the battle is over." He leaped atop a building in one go, most people seemed to be impressed by the jump. "ALRIGHT YOU BASTARDS! THIS IS THE KING OF RUKONGAI! FROM NOW ON, IF YOU WANNA FIGHT IN THIS DISTRICT, YOU FIGHT UNDER ME!" He shouts. "I don't wanna hear anything out of you guys! GOT IT!" 

At that time, a woman wearing black walks into the district, on her back is a large buster sword style blade and her hair was long, a shade of dark blue and black. "Lex! Great timing!" Akuma leaps down and lands next to her. "Come on sexy, Let's get out of here." Akuma nods and waves. "See-yah."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Legacy of a Father End*



InfIchi said:


> Akuma slung the blade over his shoulder and cracked his neck. "Nah, I ain't gonna kill ya." He turned his back. "If you are lucky enough to survive a battle, Then that's that. There is no point in killing you when the battle is over." He leaped atop a building in one go, most people seemed to be impressed by the jump. "ALRIGHT YOU BASTARDS! THIS IS THE KING OF RUKONGAI! FROM NOW ON, IF YOU WANNA FIGHT IN THIS DISTRICT, YOU FIGHT UNDER ME!" He shouts. "I don't wanna hear anything out of you guys! GOT IT!"
> 
> At that time, a woman wearing black walks into the district, on her back is a large buster sword style blade and her hair was long, a shade of dark blue and black. "Lex! Great timing!" Akuma leaps down and lands next to her. "Come on sexy, Let's get out of here." Akuma nods and waves. "See-yah."


 
Toshiro watched as the two walked off, and tried to stand up once again, however that motion had been useless, he couldn't move at all, and this situation could turn grim at any moment.

“Tch.. see ya.” Toshiro replied to Akuma before he got out of earshot distance. Soon after Akuma disappeared, two men seemed to come out from a hiding place, one of them was Shinta, the other man, was Toshiro's father. Toshiro looked over at them, and glared daggers at them.

“What'cha gonna do, huh?” Toshiro snarled, “Attack a defenseless kid while he's face first in the dirt?”

Toshiro's father smiled at him, “No, actually I'm not going to do that at all.” The man pulled a cloth out of his suit, which amazingly hadn't been tattered like the other people of Rukongai, and he dabbed up the blood from the wound.

“Actually, I was going to take you back to my place to heal up.” The man said, which caused Toshiro's eyes to widen a little.

“Why the hell ya wanna go helpin' me fer?” Toshiro asked, “I'm just a brat who don't even have his own damn name.”

“Really now?” The man smiled sadly, “My name is Kuchiki Hayase, I tell you what, I'll give you a name.” The man pondered for a moment, and then grinned, “How about I call you Kuchiki Toshiro?”

“Kuchiki.. Toshiro?” Toshiro asked, “What the hell would ya wanna name me with your own surname fer?”

“Most people from Kusajishi don't grow up to have a father figure.” Hayase smiled sadly again, “They just grow up knowing bloodshed, I always figured if I could save one person from that path, then I would have lived a good life, even if that wound isn't fatal, you're going to fall unconscious cause you used up all your energy.” Hayase chuckled a little, “Come back to my place, and rest for a while, then you can decide what you want to do, although I've never had a kid before, I'm hoping you'll say I can be your father.”

Toshiro's eyes had gone completely wide, Hayase wanted to help him because he wanted to save him? To raise him as his own son? Toshiro thought about that, he didn't have a purpose in life, the only purpose he knew was to fight, could he really switch from a life of fighting to a simple family life?

“I don't have a purpose here though, all I know is how to fight.” Toshiro yawned, “How's a brat who's only known fightin' all his life suppose to switch to simple family life?”

Hayase smiled a little, “One step at a time, that's how.” Hayase picked Toshiro up, and slung Toshiro over his shoulder, “I'm afraid you don't get the chance to say no to this, Toshiro-san.”

Toshiro blinked a little bit, and then a small smirk came across his face, “Yer a stubborn bastard, ya know that?”

Hayase laughed, “I could say the same about you after that fight, you're a pretty stubborn hothead yourself.”

With that being said, Hayase carried Toshiro off to his him with Shinta, in order to allow Toshiro to rest up, and soon enough the kid fell unconscious. Hayase became worried when Toshiro somehow managed to sleep for two days, however Toshiro eventually work up, and from that point the two would gradually form a bond that would lead Toshiro to find a purpose in his life.

------------------------

Present Day – 10 Minutes Later

“Well, that's pretty much how that story goes anyway.” Shinta took another drink of his tea, which had been halfway consumed, “That was the day Hayase-san met Toshiro-kun for the first time, how ironic that it's also the day Akuma met Toshiro-kun for the first time.”

Koshima looked at Toshiro with a grin, “You know, you and Akuma ain't all that different.”

“We still aren't,” Toshiro started, a small smile forming on his face, “I never left that life behind completely, my joy for fighting just isn't the only necessity in my life anymore.”

Koshima pat Toshiro on the back, “Of course not, a life is not a good life unless you have friends that care about you.” Koshima frowned a little, “I understand a little more why Akuma took the blame for you now.”

Toshiro sat back in his chair, “I understand completely, it's because Akuma never had what I did.” Toshiro placed his hands on his knees, “I had a family, I developed friendships, I had a life that didn't revolve solely around fighting.” Toshiro sighed, “Akuma didn't have that, he left all that behind simply for the sake of fighting, and he hated me for it when he met me, because he knew I had that.” Toshiro smiled slightly, “Akuma didn't want me to lose that though, so he took the blame for my mistake to make sure I didn't lose it, because he knew he would be able to walk that path without any regrets.”

Shinta smiled a little bit, “In a way Akuma actually did something similar to your father.” Shinta chuckled, “He gave up his own life for something he believed in.”

Toshiro laughed loudly, “Gave up his own life is not how I would put it.” Toshiro smirked a little, “He's probably having fun kicking ass and taking names as we speak. Actually wait, remove the taking names part, Akuma doesn't take names, he just kicks ass.”

Koshima looked at Toshiro with eyes as wide as saucers, and Toshiro blinked a little bit, “What.. what'd I do?”

“You.. you just..” Koshima smirked, “You just admitted Akuma-san is cool.”

Toshiro blinked a little bit, before a smile crept across his face, “I suppose I did, didn't I.” Toshiro thought about that for a moment, and realized it actually made him feel good to say that, “You know what? I don't care, Akuma is cool, he has a more awesome Zanpaktou than I do, he's stronger than I am, he's doesn't lose his head in battle, and he generally just kicks more ass than I do.” Toshiro laughed, “I could see him now, in Hueco Mundo, fighting Hollow after Hollow without a care in the world, ahh I'm kind of envious really, he has a lot of free times on his hands.”

“Wishing we got banished now are we?” Koshima teased, and Toshiro shook his head.

“Hell no, I wouldn't leave the life I have behind right now.” Toshiro smirked, “I'm not as much of a fighter as he is, although I could have been if I hadn't met Hayase-san.”

Shinta smirked, “That's the first time you've ever called him by his name, I could see the smile on his face right now.”

Toshiro rubbed the back of his head a little, “You really think that would make him happy, huh?”

“He'd be the happiest man in the world.” Shinta smirked, “I'm sure wherever he's at, he's probably smiling right now.”

Toshiro grinned a little, the wounds had been mended completely, the past placed behind him. Toshiro had even let go of the small amount of hatred he still possessed for Akuma in the process, after realizing that the man he had been chasing all this time had actually been in front of him. Toshiro could now move on with his life, and develop into the person he should have if Akuryu hadn't stunted that growth at a most inopportune time.

“You know one thing though.” Toshiro smirked, “I don't care if Akuma gets a million times stronger than me, when everything's said and done, I'll make sure we fight each other one last time.”

Koshima smirked, “Except next time, it won't be between two people who hate each others guts.” Koshima clamped a hand on Toshiro's shoulder, “It will be a fight between two friendly rivals trying to enjoy themselves in the only way both of them know how to.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hueco Mundo-

"And that was the third time i nearly died." Akuma face palmed as him and his merry group of hollows walked through the sands of Hueco mundo. "Shut up, Just please, Shut up." He turned to him. "Do you know who you remind me of Ssob?" Ssob's eyes sparkle. "I remind you of someone!" His eyes light up even more. "Akuma-san! That is wonderful news! Who do i remind you of!? A brave warrior you met in battle!?" Akuma shook his head. "No, you remind me of this brat i met. Toshiro." Akuma continued to walk forward. "Eh? What do you mean!? How so?" 

Akuma looked up at the sky. "I met him about a hundred years ago, When i was ruling the out districts of Rukongai." He slung his club over his shoulder. "We fought, I won. Pretty simple... We didn't meet again for about 94 years. He's a hard headed, overly sympathetic, overly trusting, annoying little bastard." Akuma comments. "But somehow... He's the only friend i ever had really." He let out a sigh. "Well, There was one other... Lexain." He smiled. "I guess, Kogoro too... even Kento..." He began to laugh a bit, but a tear rolled down his face. 

"Man... I didn't realize it, I guess i wasn't alone after all..." He shook his head. "Yeah, Wonderful, it takes being banished for eternity to Hueco Mundo in order to realize i had fuckin friends. THANK YOU GOD!" He shouts up to the sky. "You know, since this is a separate dimension-" A wing covers his mouth. "Shh... Let him grieve." Ssob looks up at Kou and just nods. "Hey... If hollows evolve when they eat enough, How come you guys are all just lowbies?" Akuma stopped to take a break on a rock. 

"We... don't eat much." Akuma and the Hooga hollows respond. "we only ate what the king let us... so, we don't evolve much." Akuma nods. "What about you two... Hey.. wait.. WHY DID YOU JOIN MY GROUP!?" He shouts. "We're forming a band." The two add. "So?" Akuma blinks. "You... Would be a great drummer!" Ereki holds out two sticks. "No. Hell no. HELL no." Akuma crosses his arms. "Please?" Kou pouts. "No." "Please?" Ereki this time. "No." "PLEASE" Kou and Ereki, even Ssob this time. "..... WHY ARE YOU IN THIS!?" Akuma kicks Ssob. 

"Nnngh... I like to think... you are training me... Akuma-san..." Akuma rubs his temples. "I swear... my head will explode if i stay around you." Ssob sat up. "That sounds cool... Can i watch?" Akuma looked at him. "I... I can't do it... you have sunk to a depth so stupid that i can not bring myself to slap you... you have beaten me... You have honestly become too stupid to insult...." "Thank you!" Ssob took a proud stance, BLAM!!! "I lied." Akuma turned and began to walk again. "Nnngh... Good... It would be bad for the RP if you didn't play the straight man!" He laughed. "No, NO! WE ARE NOT A COMEDY TROUPE! NO!"

"Hooo~" "Hooo~" "Hooo~" "Hoo~" "Hoooo~" "GAAAAAA~~~" The hooga hollows all line up and chant. "CUT THAT SHIT OUT!!!" Akuma kicks one into the other four. "And they can be the back up dancers...." Ereki begins to write down on a piece of paper. "And Akuma on drums, put that on there since you have hands." Kou looks over her shoulder. "But who will be on keyboards?" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se9rfWucgeY[/YOUTUBE]




Suddenly, they heard the sound of a piano start to play. "It's nine o'clock on a saturday~ The regular crowd shuffles in~ There's an old man sittin next to me~ making love to his tonic and gin~" THWAM!!!!!!! Akuma beats Ssob with the piano. "HOW THE HELL DO YOU EVEN GET A PIANO HERE!?" Ssob slowly stands up. "I shrunk it.... That's my power... I shrink things, mostly i shrink myself..." He comments. "Worst... power... ever..." Akuma facepalms.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Toshiro stood up from his seat, having finished off his tea, and smiled a little, extending a hand to his uncle.

“It's been nice chatting with you and all, however I really need to get going.” Toshiro grinned a little bit, and Shinta took the hand, shaking it.

“It was good seeing you again Toshiro-kun.” Shinta chuckled, “We really need to have chats like these more often.”

Koshima had walked outside to allow the two people some privacy in order to talk to about their past, however soon he had been greeted by someone who wished to speak with Toshiro. Koshima popped his head into the doorway.

“Oi, Toshiro-san, you sure you didn't have any girlfriends?” Koshima smirked, “Cause there's a _bombshell _out here that wishes to have some words with you.”

"Huh, someone wishes to have some words with me?" Toshiro blinked, and walked outside of the house, "I never met many girls around here who liked me, far as I can remember."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hueco Mundo-
> 
> The El Rey Espada stands atop the dome of Las Noches. "Have you connected with them?" He asks, before him stand a large army of arrancar. "Sir, We have initiated Link!" He nods. "Good, Good." Placing his hand on one of their heads he clears his through. "I have connected with all of your thoughts!" The voice booms into each hollows head. "I am the El Rey, Ruler of all arrancar. I have recently created a tournament that i would wish you all to join! Come and join us if you want power! If you want to evolve into a being of unnatural power! Come before me and i will grant all your wishes!" He took his hand away. "Drop the connection." "YES SIR!" They all nod and BOOOOM!!!! each one explodes. "You did well." He steps past a tall lanky arrancar. "Thank you sire." The arrancar bows.



"Well now," R?n smiled, "Doesn't this sound fun? A fight among fights for strength."

"There'll be powers there beyond us," Gersemi was swimming upside down through the sand. "If you go, there's a chance we'll die."

"There's also a chance we'll live for a moment beyond any other," R?n replied. "I'm going."

"I'm not made for tournaments," V?li shook his head. "My style would fail here."

"Bah," R?n sniffed, "Both of you just aren't interested in having fun."

"We'll watch you get served across the desert," Gersemi playfully poked R?n in the side. "That's our idea of fun."

"I'll have to disappoint you then," R?n laughed. "I'll be winning it all."

She put a foot down on the sand and surged off. Her natural speed had returned and surpassed what she had once been, and R?n had always been fast. The sand churned as she raced in the direction the order had come from. El Rey. What a tasty name.

Behind her, Gersemi, V?li riding atop her, followed after.

~~~

Ryan blinked a little, waking up on the mattress. He'd found and dragged one onto the roof of his building, resting there overnight. He'd determined himself really hard to put off with a bit of cold, so he could sleep anywhere. But he hadn't had a sheet, so he was a little confused as to why there was a nice warm layer of bedclothes over him. He stood up, stretched and yawned, stepping to the building edge to look over the city as the sun illuminated it.

What a beautiful day.

"RYAN RYUZEKI!" From nowhere, a forward knee slammed into his back, catapulting Ryan straight off the building edge. As he fell in midair, he used Duality to harden bone, muscle and skin, so that when he landed on the ground below, while it cracked, he was fine.

"What the hell, old man?" he looked up, yelling at his father. But there was no-one looking down from the rooftop. The door in front of him slammed open for his father to emerge with a flying kick, making direct contact with Ryan and slamming him across the road into the neighbour's mailbox. He groaned.

"I should be the one asking that!" His father strode across the road, grabbing Ryan by the collar and lifting him up into the air. "You haven't been home for weeks, your mother and I fear the worst, and now I find you've just been sleeping on the roof and avoiding us? How are we supposed to feel about this?"

Ryan struggled, but there was no way he'd escape his father's grip. There never had been.

He dully let himself hang limply as he was carried by the scruff of the neck inside the house. Today would be a long day.

~~~

It was getting onto midmorning, when Isis finally returned to Fifth Division. She'd had the man Garksa dumped on her infirmed in Fourth Division, with express orders to the healers that she was to be contacted immediately upon his awakening.

With that done, she was finally returning home. She'd been up for a long time now, hadn't slept in over a day. She ignored Alyssa and the others' questions, and simply walked into her room, collapsed, and was out like a light.

Home at last.


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Morgana was walking down the street, thinking to herself about Ryan, about how in time he would surely realise that he loves her and make her his queen. But at the moment was investigating a strange reiryoku in the air, it was polluting the reishi. Morgana had noticed it as with some of her clones were different, it was a positive effect but still annoying.


Albeit this mission was for her, but Kagos had also asked her as a reishi specialist, even though he was leagues better.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro stood up from his seat, having finished off his tea, and smiled a little, extending a hand to his uncle.
> 
> ?It's been nice chatting with you and all, however I really need to get going.? Toshiro grinned a little bit, and Shinta took the hand, shaking it.
> 
> ...



 "Greetings, you must be Toshiro." She waved a bit. "My names Lexaine." She extended a hand and Toshiro shook it. "What do you want?" He asks her. "I've come on behalf of Akuma." She took out a letter and handed it too him. "He told me to give this too you after he was banished, but i can't just waltz into seireitei you know?" She wore two blades on her back, but they didn't appear to be soulless swords, there was something off about them. 

"Thank you." Toshiro bowed. "No need to thank me, But there is something else." She handed Toshiro a second letter. "This one goes to Kogoro of the 11th. Please give to her for me." With that, she turned around and began to walk off. "Sorry to dump that on ya and leave, but i got twenty districts to rule over, Bastard left me with all the work." She turned her head to look at Toshiro. "But, you know how he likes to do that." She winked at him and walked off.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana was walking down the street, thinking to herself about Ryan, about how in time he would surely realise that he loves her and make her his queen. But at the moment was investigating a strange reiryoku in the air, it was polluting the reishi. Morgana had noticed it as with some of her clones were different, it was a positive effect but still annoying.
> 
> 
> Albeit this mission was for her, but Kagos had also asked her as a reishi specialist, even though he was leagues better.



Masajiro had been waltzing around Hueco Mundo, looking for more Gillians with Akuryu, when suddenly he caught a whiff of something pretty powerful.

“Ooh, this reiatsu is coming from the human world!” Masajiro laughed, “I'm gonna go check it out and see what it is!”

“*Gufufufu, fine then!*” Akuryu grinned behind the mask, “_*I'm not saving you if you get caught this time though!*_”

“I'm not gonna get caught! Gwhahaha!” Masajiro laughed, and then raised his hand up, appearing to make a rip into the area of Hueco Mundo, but actually opening up a Garganta.

------------------------------ 

Human World

Masajiro stepped out of the Garganta in to the human world, and took a look around, “THE PATTYCAKE MASTER HAS ARRIVED!” Masajiro frowned behind mask a little bit however, as he realized what the powerful reiatsu he felt actually was.

“What a joke.” Masajiro sighed, “The powerful reiatsu is just traces left behind by someone, darn it, I was hoping something good would be here.”

Masajiro was about to return to Hueco Mundo, when he looked down, and happened to notice someone he had met a long time ago, a little girl named Morgana that had been with that Shashu organization that happened to capture him a while ago, and he couldn't dare pass this opportunity up.

“Oh look! A crowbar, I've finally found one!” Masajiro laughed a little, “Hi there little girly, you wanna play with me?!”


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Morgana heard a voice from behind her and looked up, it was that Hollow that Kagos had caught a while back.

"Hey its the runaway megazord." Morgana said looking up at Masajiro. At the current time she was confident in her power.

"If you wanna fight bring it on, in the his reiatsu crater I'm a different shade of bitch!" Morgana shouted.

She took a deep breath and flexed, the air around her rippled and three more Morgana's appeared, each one with a different coloured streak in their hair and what looked like sharped nail tips almost like claws.

"Ok lets do this!" Morgana said she and her entourage of clones jumped at Masajiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana heard a voice from behind her and looked up, it was that Hollow that Kagos had caught a while back.
> 
> "Hey its the runaway megazord." Morgana said looking up at Masajiro. At the current time she was confident in her power.
> 
> ...



?Gwahahahahaha!? Masajiro laughed, raising his hand up, and easily swatting her and the clones all away, ?That was a nice try, but I'm the pattycake master!? Masajiro grinned a little bit, and raised up his other  hand, ?I'll have some fun with you though if you want! Try. This. On. For. Size! Fiery Lasso!? Masajiro called, and a large line of orange reiatsu flew out and wrapped around Morgana and the clones like a lasso.

?Ooh, I have an idea!? Masajiro laughed, ?Since you're a crowbar, I'll beat something over the head with you!? Masajiro laughed, and swung his hand around, sending the lasso along with Morgana and her clones sending straight towards a nearby building.


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Morgana and the clones was sent flying.
"Ok operation delta!" Morgana shouted.  The clones went behind Morgana primo. Then they exploded and the force of the exploding reishi sent Primo back towards Masajiro.

As primo was flying towards Masajiro, she created the 3 clones again, using their own explovsive energy to propell these incarnations.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hueco Mundo-

Akuryu let out a little sigh. "Little birdies. They must eventually leave the nest and fly away." He had killed and eaten that annoying Adjuchas already and heard the communication from the El Rey. "I wonder." He sat down and picked some flesh from his mask, annoying how it got stuck between the teeth. "But. Las noches is up top and i'm down here, It's gonna be a bit of a bitch of an itch to get back up there now!" He let out a laugh.

With Akuma-

"That's it." Ssob pointed at a massive building in the distance. "It's... really... big." Akuma blinks. "It's about a hundred miles long i think." Ssob rubbed his chin. "A HUNDRED MILES!?" Ssob nods. "But that's just one side, the other side is longer." Akuma blinked. "You make no sense. Shut up." Ssob dropped to the ground in depression. "You really plan on going there?" Akuma nodded. "Figure if these guys could become shinigami, they can help me with becoming a hollow." He slung his club over his shoulder. "Come on."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Toshiro nodded a little bit, and waved at Lexaine, ?Thanks for giving me the letters, looks like my hunch was right, and Akuma had a much more thorough plan thought out than it seemed.? Toshiro smirked, and then turned to look at Koshima.

?Shall we be headed off then?? Toshiro asked Koshima, and Koshima smirked then nodded.

?Yeah, we've got a decently long journey ahead of us.? Koshima replied, and then both turned to look at Shinta.

?This is goodbye for now, Shinta-san.? Toshiro waved, ?I promise I'll visit again as soon as I have free time!? Toshiro yelled as both he and Koshima took off.

Shinta watched them both with a smile on his face, ?I know you'll be back eventually.? Shinta chuckled, ?You'll always have advice you need with something.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana and the clones was sent flying.
> "Ok operation delta!" Morgana shouted.  The clones went behind Morgana primo. Then they exploded and the force of the exploding reishi sent Primo back towards Masajiro.
> 
> As primo was flying towards Masajiro, she created the 3 clones again, using their own explovsive energy to propell these incarnations.



“You don't get it do you!” Masajiro laughed, and then raised his hand, swatting the clones and Morgana aside again, sending them crashing back into the ground, “A crowbar can't defeat a tank simply by being thrown directly at it! Try harder!” Masajiro held his hand palm outward, a smirk on his face.

“Acid Spikes!” Masajiro called out, firing three large spikes out of his hand, which went flying towards the ground in the air where Morgana had landed, crashing into the ground, and then dissolving into a corrosive like acid which started to burn multiple buildings and other objects nearby.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Toshiro looked down at the letter, it was addressed to him. He began to unfold the letter and open it up.



> Toshiro-
> 
> First, to begin, Training with kento is HELL, 23 hours a day spent fighting, one hour to heal sleep and eat. I was cut up, by cut up, i mean he nearly severed my arms and legs. But in this process, i've realized that it was all to help me battle with my inner hollow. So, i've come up with another plan, if i have to fight a hollow i need more then this kind of training. I need to battle enough hollows to get an idea how they fight. Kento told me about what would happen with Akushou, and i figure you're stupid enough to help out that chick.
> 
> You probably figured out what i did already. But i figured i should give you the real reason. Lexaine should have given you a second letter, I need you to give that to Kogoro for me.



By the time he finished reading it, Toshiro was near the seventh division. "Not much further i guess." "Eh? Toshiro-san?" Kogoro blinked. "Oh? This is lucky." Toshiro pulled the letter from his pocket and handed it to her. "It's from Akuma-san." Kogoro nodded. "Thank you."


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Morgana saw the spikes coming, she was on the floor. The spikes crashed into the ground and Acid started to roll out across the floor.

"Fuck fuck fuck fuck FUCK!"  Morgana shouted.

"Tajuuuuuuuuuuuu kage bunshin!" She shouted. And from underneath her she started to clone, each clone forming under the last creating a large ladder of people underneath her.

The bottom ones started to fizzle away, but she kept going until she jumped out the way.

She started to huff, "I haven't got enough juice left to fight you fairly, so I'm gonna cheat!" She smirked. 

She took a deep breath and raised her hands. And then flexed her muscles, which then started to double and triplet and multiply in size as did her legs. "Thank god for Dragonball Z!" Morgana was ripped.

"I haven't done this in actual battle before, but like a total retard im gonna explain my power, I have just cloned the the muscle in my arms and legs to increase my strength as well as reinforcing it with reiryoku!"  Morgana said as her huge legs propelled her off  her base and at Masajiro.

She could feel her power wanning but if she managed to pull off a hit with this, he would feel it, but Morgana knew anymore energy usage would be dangerous, but did she care... No!

"And now lets increase the numbers!" she shouted as flying through the air, about 20 clones appeared all with hulk muscles. About to rain down on Masajiro.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana saw the spikes coming, she was on the floor. The spikes crashed into the ground and Acid started to roll out across the floor.
> 
> "Fuck fuck fuck fuck FUCK!"  Morgana shouted.
> 
> ...



“Tajuu Kagebunshin?” Masajiro laughed loudly, “You've been watching too much human television!” Masajiro watched as Morgana managed to use clones in order to make a ladder which helped her to escape his acid attack. That was quite an impressive feat, Masajiro had to admit, and then Masajiro watched as she started to flex her muscles, and they slowly began to double, then triple, and then multiply in size, along with her legs.

“You forgot one thing!” Masajiro laughed, “Didn't Cell teach you anything?!” Masajiro cackled, “When you increase your muscle size, your speed becomes too slow.” Masajiro watched as she propelled off the ground, and flew towards him. Masajiro had begun to grow bored with this little game, and this attack also had a rather dangerous element. The next thing Masajiro knew, about 20 clones with similar hulk like muscles to Morgana appeaed.

“THIS IS GONNA BE MY BEST DAY EVER!” Masajiro yelled, opened up his mouth, a red ball of reiatsu condensing and forming, “CERO!” Masajiro yelled, and the red beam of energy shot out of his mouth, and slammed straight into Morgana as well as the clones, sending them crashing back into the ground, with an explosion this time.

“Awww... I think I broke it..” Masajiro whined, “Now I can't have my cake and eat it, darn it, oh well! Time to go before I get hammered into the ground!” Masajiro placed his hand behind him, and began to open up another Garganta.

“*DESTRUCTIVE SHOT!*” A voice yelled out, and then a powerful arrow crashed into Masajiro. Masajiro looked down at the spot to notice it had been slightly singed, then looked over to see Ryuusen standing on the street below him.

“It's just a little fly, nothing to worry about there!” Masajiro laughed, “Don't push your luck flyboy! I'm in a good mood right now!” Masajiro then stepped through the Garganta, and returned to Hueco Mundo.

“Unreal.. that attack barely even phased him.” Ryuusen blinked, “Oh right, now about the girl!” Ryuusen took off in the direction which a Cero had crashed her into the ground.

“Ryuusen?!” A voice called out, and Ryuusen turned around to see Ryuukan behind him.

“Otou-san!” Ryuusen called out, and Ryuukan easily caught up to him.

“I thought it was you who shot that arrow off.” Ryuukan sighed, “You've always been a nutty one, well never mind that, we need to check on Morgana.”


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Morgana was dazed on the floor, her clones had disappeared and her muscle mass deflated. She was bleeding from her mouth and for some reason her reiatsu was all over the place.

A buzz and Kagos was at her side. Celo and Viola appearing seconds later.

"Morgana! Morgana! Can you hear me?" Kagos shouted. 

"Lord Kagos? I guess I didn't learn enough from Cell after all." 

The Cero had been enough for her to tank most of it, through her shield of clones, but the force behind to had crushed her insides.

"I think I'm going to the large nuthouse in the sky." Morgana said feebly.

"Ryuukan! Where did he go, I could feel that sick shits reiatsu all over this place." Kagos asked realising Ryuukan nearby. 

Morgana started to cough up more blood and then she started to fit. And sooo it was all white.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Morgana was dazed on the floor, her clones had disappeared and her muscle mass deflated. She was bleeding from her mouth and for some reason her reiatsu was all over the place.
> 
> A buzz and Kagos was at her side. Celo and Viola appearing seconds later.
> 
> ...



Ryuukan and Ryuusen arrived just as Morgana started to cough up blood, and then everything about her eyes seemed to turn lifeless completely.

?Damn it, I was too late?? Ryuukan growled, ?I shouldn't have went out of my way to investigate what the Reapers were up to.?

Ryuusen looked shock, ?Otou-san, you know about the Reapers??

?I know about a lot of things Ryuusen.? Ryuukan sighed, ?I'd be fine if you didn't get involved in this, however your own spiritual power activated after the attack on the High School, we'll deal with that matter later though, I still need to ask you about Akushou.? Ryuukan turned his attention back to Kagos, ?Right now there's more important things to deal with, as for where he disappeared to, he returned back to Hueco Mundo in a Garganta just as I arrived, Lord Kagos.?


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2010)

Kagos would not let himself cry, he had never actually lost a member before like this, it reminded him of his own past and it hurt.

"Very well Ryuukan, the Shashu as always ready, tell us what you have discovered."

Kagos held Morgana's body and closed her eyes. 

"She deserves a Shashu send off."

Kagos traces a coffin made out of reishi and placed her body inside it.

"With the world as our quiver." Viola started.
"And the warriors as our arrows." Celo continued.
"Guided to by our purpose as our bow." Kagos said.

"The Shashu will fight in day or night, let those who follow evils might beware our power, our holy light." All the shashu said in unison.

"Lets hope she finds a better place."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Toshiro looked down at the letter after having handed Kogoro her letter, and sighed a little bit, just as Toshiro thought Akuma knew all along what was going to happen, however he didn't expect Akuma to tell him in a letter. Actually, the fact that Akuma knew by now he'd have figured out the truth surprised him really, he'd stopped thinking Akuma was a stupid bastard a long time ago, however he didn't exactly peg Akuma as a genius planner either, however Akuma had his insightful moments sometimes.

?You even sent me a letter just to tell me.? Toshiro frowned a little, ?I don't know what the hell to say Akuma.? Toshiro smirked, ?I didn't think you cared that much to be honest, I guess I know differently now though.?

Toshiro looked over at Kogoro who had already begun to read her letter, and decided to stick around to see if Akuma had said some of the same things he did to Kogoro as he had to himself.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Serp said:


> Kagos would not let himself cry, he had never actually lost a member before like this, it reminded him of his own past and it hurt.
> 
> "Very well Ryuukan, the Shashu as always ready, tell us what you have discovered."
> 
> ...



“Indeed, let us hope she finds a better place.” Ryuukan bowed his head in thought for a moment, and then finally came back to attention, remembering that Kagos had asked him a question.

“So far the only thing I know is that a man named Akushou is the leader of the Reapers.” Ryuukan sighed a little, “He started a war over at Kento's place, all the spiritually aware humans had been there so someone could explain to them what happened in Soul Society, apparently he's trying to gain his power back.”

Ryuukan looked at Ryuusen, “You would have more knowledge than I do, you were there when the situation had been explained to you.”

Ryuusen nodded, “A Shinigami named Kuchiki Toshiro-san explained the situation to us, he had been tricked by one of the Reapers into unleashing the seal of Akushou.” Ryuusen looked down at the ground, “Beyond that he asked us all to hone our abilities, because Akushou is targeting both the Human World and Soul Society, I vaguely remember hearing something about Akushou having the ability to merge the two worlds together, but I was too far away for it to really be clear.” Ryuusen looked over at Kagos, “Actually, who are these people? How come you've never introduced me to them before?”

Ryuukan sighed, “That s a long story, Ryuusen, I met them about four years ago, we're all members of a group called the Shashu.” Ryuukan smiled, “We recruit people with special powers, however it's by a certain criteria, Lord Kagos can explain more to you, I'm sure he'll want to recruit you anyways, as your abilities will be of use to the Shashu, don't worry though, you'll still be allowed to help out your friends when they're in need.” Ryuukan grinned, "To be more precise, and I hate to say this, but it's the truth, Lord Kagos is stronger than myself, and you already know how strong I am based on our training together."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro looked down at the letter after having handed Kogoro her letter, and sighed a little bit, just as Toshiro thought Akuma knew all along what was going to happen, however he didn't expect Akuma to tell him in a letter. Actually, the fact that Akuma knew by now he'd have figured out the truth surprised him really, he'd stopped thinking Akuma was a stupid bastard a long time ago, however he didn't exactly peg Akuma as a genius planner either, however Akuma had his insightful moments sometimes.
> 
> ?You even sent me a letter just to tell me.? Toshiro frowned a little, ?I don't know what the hell to say Akuma.? Toshiro smirked, ?I didn't think you cared that much to be honest, I guess I know differently now though.?
> 
> Toshiro looked over at Kogoro who had already begun to read her letter, and decided to stick around to see if Akuma had said some of the same things he did to Kogoro as he had to himself.



Kogoro looked down at her letter. 



> Kogoro-
> 
> Sorry. I want to say sorry, thank you for your help, thank you for taking me in, thank you for everything. I did something stupid and no doubt Toshiro has been blabbing that it wasn't me. He would be right, but i can't let him fall for this. He was like me once and he grew out of it, i can't let him go back there. Sorry for everything. Sorry for the trouble, Sorry for just being me. I kinda liked you, you might be a bit off... you might be a bit weird... happy and joyful unlike me... But, i liked you... If i can find a way... Lexaine will be your link to me. Stay safe.



Kogoro's eye had formed a tear but she pushed it back. "Thank you Toshiro..." She smiled a bit.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kogoro looked down at her letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kogoro's eye had formed a tear but she pushed it back. "Thank you Toshiro..." She smiled a bit.



Toshiro watched as Kogoro read the letter, a small tear seemed to form in her eye, however she quickly pushed that back, and then thanked him.

?Sure, no problem, he wanted that letter to get to you.? Toshiro grinned, and looked down at his own letter, ?I should probably be going now actually, Koshima told me I should get some rest, and then use Jinzen to try and communicate with Kamikaze no Narasu tomorrow.? Toshiro sighed, ?Today has been far too long for me, I don't think I've ever fought so long in my life.?

?_Of course, Akuma went through worse than that.? _Toshiro mused to himself, and then waved to Kogoro, ?I'll see you around sometime, Kogoro-san.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

 "I'm going to fucking KILL you!" Reno growled in his Werewolf form as he choked the life from that same Centurion Adjuchas. "Ach, Ach, Frack, Slag, Ach!" the Hollow choked out while his head was tossed about by the motions that Reno put him through. Tears flowed out and over his Mask as he tried to explain why he had came back.  "Why the hell did you come back!? I punted you over the horizon, you have to stay gone for at least the rest of the episode!" Reno growled as the Centurion's Mask turned white as a sheet. ""Ach, Ach, Frack, Slag, Ach!" the Hollow replied as he tried to pry Reno's fingers away. "If you really want him to answer you, you might want to let him go." Lucina answered trying to ignore Reno's episode comment. Reno's head snaps in her direction,  "Screw your Voodoo Magic called Logic." Reno shouts as he continues to choke the Centurion. "ACCCCCCCH!" it screams as it's tongue squeezes though the small mouth open near the low center of it's mask, flailing about salavia goes everywhere. 

 "Dammit, this fur is dry clean only!" Reno shouts as he starts to shake the Hollow harder. 



The El Rey said:


> "I have connected with all of your thoughts! I am the El Rey, Ruler of all arrancar. I have recently created a tournament that i would wish you all to join! Come and join us if you want power! If you want to evolve into a being of unnatural power! Come before me and i will grant all your wishes!"



Reno's ears twitch as he listens to the announcement that ran through his head. "Ach!" the Centurion gasps as Reno's grip slightly relinquished.  "Did you hear that too Lucina, or am I hearing things?" Reno asks as he looks around. "With how crazy you've been acting here lately, I wish I can say it was just you. But no. I heard it too." Lucian replied.  "Screw it, I'm bored. Besides. The script says I go anyway." Reno says as his head cut toward the direction Las Noches was located in. "Dammit Reno. Would you stop breaking the fourth wall?" Lucina says shaking her head. 

 "If they don't want it broken, they need to make it harder to break." Reno replies as he is now tired of choking the Centurion. "Freaking Reno logic." Lucina snorts as she stands and starts to walk away.  "Hey, hey! Where are ya going!" Reno yells as he tosses the near lifeless Adjucahs over his shoulder. "To watch you fight in the tournament, you coming?" she asks not missing a step.  "Yeah, so wait up for me!" Reno shout back as he shifts back to a normal looking Jackal Adjuchas.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Soul Society- Rukongai-

"So, What are you going to do now Boss?" One of the men asks Lexaine. "Sigh... I don't know." She takes up a piece of meat and takes a bite out of it. "Geez, that walk always makes me hungry." She grumbles to herself. Letting out another sigh she looks down at a letter sitting next to her. "I did what you said Akuma. I delivered the other two letters... If it were anyone but you..." She shook her head. "Bastard left me to do all the work while living it up in the academy... Never even came to see me..." She stood up. "Boss... Where are you going!" The man asks. "I'm going for another walk.

Human World-

"Nnngh..." Kento coughed. "That was enjoyable..." He pushed off a mass of rubble and debris from his body. Shinigami's had already repaired most of the damage from the attack. "I can't believe he saw through that..." Kento looked down at his Bokken. "Indeed... It's a miracle i was able to regain enough power to use Shikai." He shook his head. "It'll be a long road before i can reattain my bankai."

He made his way back to his Shop, Akira had passed him and wanted to talk with him, but he merely waved the boy off. "Kento-san..." Hasenko called to him as Kento showed up, his body was covered in blood and cuts. "I'll be fine." Walking inside however, he noted Kyohei was digging through his fridge. "It would be wise, To leave." Kento walked past him and headed to the back room. 

"You two can come up now." He opened up a hatch. "Bout time!" Rara shouts. "Oi... W..what happened to you...?" She held out a hand and was about to touch him. "I will be fine..." Kento sat down. "You two, go help Hasenko-san with rebuilding." They nod. "Alright..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

?Ahh, Toshiro-kun!? Kihone called up, running up to him, ?Baka Baka Baka Baka!?

?Ehhh, Kihone-chan?? Toshiro blinked, ?What's up??

?How could you let him forget about me?!? Kihone grabbed Toshiro and began shaking him.

?What.. are.. you... talking... about... Kihone-chan...?? Toshiro asked between shakes, unable to get a word in otherwise.

?I'm Giku-san's NPC!? Kihone shouted, ?You let him completely forget about me! I wanted to go and see the Human World with you! Baka Baka Baka!? Kihone continued to shake Toshiro.

?Eh?! Oi, hold on a minute!? Toshiro grabs Kihone's hands, stopping her from shaking him, ?When did I become the one responsible for Giku-san's forgetfulness?!?

?Because _you're _the intelligent one among this group!? Kihone fired back, ?You're _suppose _to remember that kind of thing.?

?I'm a character who was created by Giku-san though..? Toshiro sighed, ?I'm only as intelligent as he is.?

Kihone stopped for a minute, her face becoming blank and completely unreadable, and then finally she looked up at Toshiro ?Oh.... right...? Toshiro let go of Kihone's hands, ?How silly of me, I forgot about that.?

Kihone then remembered something, ?That reminds me, there was something Giku-san completely skipped over in your post with Lexaine!?

?Ehhh?!? Toshiro blinked in surprise, ?What did he miss?!?



> "He told me to give this too you after he was banished, but i can't just waltz into seireitei you know?" She wore two blades on her back, but they didn't appear to be soulless swords, there was something off about them.


 
Kihone points up to the quote box above them, ?That's the part that he missed, can you believe it? That was a mystery he should have had you ask about!? Kihone laughed, ?Giku-san is such a dense and forgetful person sometimes.?

?... Yeah he is.? Toshiro rubbed the back of his head, ?So should we stop breaking the fourth wall now??

?No.? Kihone replied in only one swift word.

?Why though? I mean if everyone keeps doing it then-? Toshiro started, then got cut off by Kihone.

?Because shut up.? Kihone replied with a triumphant smirk on her face.

?Oh brother..? Toshiro did a genuine facepalm in response to that statement.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 1, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

 "You know, you may have a point." Reno says to Lucina as they walk along. "I'm afraid to ask, but what might I have a point about?" she asks in return.  "If Chaos Theory and Giku keep breaking the forth wall with their post, they won't be able to fix it and will have to replace it." Reno replies as he motions up to Final Giku Tenshou's last post with Toshiro.  "And if that Happens, Tite Kubo might find out were are using his material to make an Role Play out of. And if that happens we're gonna need lawyers." Reno adds sternly. -SLAM!- Lucina clobber Reno with her tail. "That's it! I'm talking to my talent agent, I'm seeing if I can get transferred out of here!" Lucina shouts as she storms off toward left stage.  "What did I say?" Reno whimpered as a large bump ripped through the top of his mask.  "Dammit, can I get some makeup down here?" he asks with tear filled eyes.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2010)

"Boy, People sure are breaking the-" BAM!!! Ssob is knocked to the ground. "No, You cut that shit out. I'm sick and tired of you and your talk of this "Fourth Wall" WHATEVER the hell that is! I'm tired of it! It's annoying the crap out of me! CUT THE SHIT!" Akuma let out a huff and brushed himself off. "Geez... I start something and everyone has to steal it..." Ssob grumbles. "SHUT UP! THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS THE FOURTH WALL! SILENCE I KEEL YOU!" Akuma growls. "He really seems mad..." Kou blinks. "It's kinda hot." Ereki licks her mask. "Whatcha doin later?" She asks. 

".... Did... Did a hollow just ask me out?" Akuma blinked. "Yes, Yes she did." Ssob stood next to him. "Bow Chikka- Bow Chikka-" The hooga hollows begin but Akuma kicks them into each other. "Damn it you guys are annoying!" He lets out a huff. "You know what, I've got it!" He grabs Ssob. "I am going to make you guys stronger... I'm going to get you to Gillian and Adjuuchas and whatever that third thing was! THEN YOU CAN FINALLY LEAVE ME ALONE!" He laughed. "Make me an arrancar and i'll rock your world." Ereki winks at him. "I've officially been creeped out. Yes. I am not at maximum creeped. Congrats. That is very difficult to do, considering i once ripped a mans appendix out with my hands and showed it to him. You are amazing." 

Ereki moved behind him and leaned down. "That's not all i'm amazing at." Akuma nodded. "Yup.. I can no longer be freaked out." Suddenly a giant hollow burst fourth from the ground. "WHATS UP GAY BOYS!?" It laughs. "I stand corrected."


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kyohei; Kento Shop*

Kyohei continued on eating in the refrigerator (yes all those hours ). He had dosed off a couple times but woke up soon after. He was able to hear the conversations of the others that were cleaning up the mess, but didn't pay attention to listen at all. "Shit,...this crap is so good that I can't stop eating" the boy commented as he fell to the floor stuffed. "It would be wise, To leave." said the arriving Kento that hardly even looked at him.

"Tch, shut the hell up! Just for saying that I'm gonna keep on eating!" Kyohei replied in annoyance as he pulled out a banana. He then proceeded to eat it despite already being full. "Tch, Like he's gonna do anything."

*Masukuyuu Kawarimi (AKA Goldenrod); Third Division*

"MASU-KUYUU!!!" a loud bunch chanted as they entered the Third Division Barracks. "Hes...the besht!" a drunken voice commented sluggishly. Walking straight from the bar was Masukuyuu and his drunken followers. Everyone, except Masukuyuu walked without any sort of rhythm which they were known for. "When I said I wasn't going to drink much...I expected you all to do the same," he spoke with a slight bit of annoyance in his tone. 

"Cowm~ on GoldenROD-san! You were the onez that beat Akushou! And hez on a captn'z level!" a drunk member told Masukuyuu of what he already knew. "More of a retreat actually, but more importantly I need you all to stop talking in that filthy tone. It'll make me look unrefined," the shinigami lead his uncoordinated group with a sigh. "Goodz ol' Goldenrod! Always sooooooooo modest! Lets have another drink to Masukuyuu!!!!" the female member raised her hand in the air with a very large grin. "YEEAAHH!!!!!!!! ANOTHER DRINK!!!" Masukuyuu's group began complaining to an imaginary person.

"For the fifth time we're not in the bar anymore..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 1, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 

 "See, that is how we could make our lives here in Hueco Mundo a sit-com comedy for people in the human world to watch." Reno says as he draws out the ideas for the show in the sand as he talked about them. "You know Reno," Lucina starts "next time you have an idea like that. Let it go. Please." she says as she stands back to her feet.  "Hey. That wasn't very nice. I can understand constructive criticism, but I don't think completely burning me on that idea was called for. I'm a creative genius." Reno says gruffly. "Reno. What good would making a T.V. show for humans do for us? Since they couldn't see us how would you give them the idea?" she says shaking her head.  "I've already thought that out! I have a human that worships me like a god, he'd 'pitch' the idea for me." Reno shot back with a smile. 

"Again. I ask you. What would doing this do for us in the long run, besides. Don't we, and by we I mean you, need to get to that tournament? We've been sitting here the last forever so you could tell me that ridiculous idea." Lucina barks as she starts to walk along.  "You're right. I do need to get stronger so our plans can come to light." Reno says shifting back to that normal looking Jackal Hollow form. "Did you miss me!" the Centurion roar as he galloped through the sands back toward the two. Coming to a skidding halt he slammed his fist off his chest.  "Funny seeing you again. I just beat you up figuratively in an idea I had a minute ago." Reno says with a laugh. "Whaaat?" the Centurion asks sharply. Reno went to open his mouth to answer when he was cut off by a loud "ROOOOOOAAAAAAR!" from behind a sand dune a retaining Gillian, still stupid comparatively, charges forward thinking he had found some regular Hollow to feast upon. 

 "You know. I'm tire of being cut off." Reno says solemnly as he turns to the behemoth. Slashing out to the left hooking in toward the Gillian he unleashes four bands of black flame. They slam into and cut the Gillian into four pieces. They catch fire and fall to the ground. Upon impact they explode and circle around Reno absorbing into his body.  "Bleh, I never realized how unrefined Gillian tasted until now. I don't see why I craved their flesh as a Gillian now." He says blankly as he turned back to the Centurion.  "Now, before I decided to use you as a chew toy tell me why you are bothering us again." Reno growled as he sat in the sand.  "And make it snappy. I have a tournament to get too." Reno adds with a venomous bite.   

The Centurion falls to his front two knees and slams a fist in the ground. "Sir, I wish you to eat me. Or allow me to follow you as a loyal soldier." the Centurion replied. That was the law that most Hollow followed here in Hueco Mundo. The weak willingly served or was eaten by the strong. And the Centurion knew this and respected it to the point that he was asking to be either eaten or be allowed to follow. Under his mask Reno arced an eyebrow.


----------



## tgre (Aug 1, 2010)

Tora walked out of the 3rd division barracks, sweating profusely.

"TEACH ME SOMETHING YOU PIECES OF SHIT" Tora roared at his zanpakutou, which were held loosely by his side, "YOU WANTED ME TO PLAY, SO I FUCKING PLAYED WITH YOU, PIECES OF-" Tora heard the door open, Wasure Gachi stepped out.

*"You wanna scream any louder? I think the whole of Seireitei wants to hear you as well."* Gachi grinned, *"What's wrong mate?"*

Tora slumped against the wall, "Nothing. Nothing at all."

Gachi cocked an eyebrow, *"I was speaking to Zaishi a few hours ago, he relayed me a message that you had killed a pretty strong reaper by yourself. But you were pretty beat up after it."*

 "It was luck."

Wasure Gachi shrugged, *"Maybe. But in a battle... never disregard luck to be a fighting factor."*

Tora didn't answer, "He was stronger, faster, probably had more battle experience and probably more deserving of a victory than me." Tora shook his head and smiled solemnly, "I don't consider that a win. I was supposed to die after that battle. The same friend you have; Zaishi... he saved me at the end of it."

Gachi studied Tora for a while, *"I'm going to tell you something that the captain commander told me when I first entered the Academy decades ago."*

Tora looked up.

*"You're only as good as your last fight."* Gachi smiled, *"Captains, before you, have lost against shinigami who were no better than the 3rd or 4th seats of other shinigami mainly because they underestimated his opponent or the opponent was just having an amazing day. Hence, you were lucky that day, and he was not. You were better that day; and he was not."* Gachi finished lamely.

Tora got of the wall and sheathed his two zanpakutou, he looked up at Gachi, "When that... huge monster; came at us; everyone was firing off their most powerful attacks. Two of the vice captains even went bankai and fought close range. I couldn't do a thing."

Tora shook his head, "I was standing there, holding my zanpakutou by my side like a mute, just watching everyone give it their all; and I couldn't do a thing. I couldn't even go up to the monster and melee attack it because I was afraid."

Gachi laughed, *"Good!"*

Tora looked up, surprised, "What?"

*"I heard about the monster."* Gachi smiled at Tora, *"Do you know what makes a good shinigami warrior?" Tora shook his head, "A good shinigami will courageously fight any battle thrown at him, whether he wins or loses. A great shinigami will pick his battles and win 100% of the time."*

Gachi's brow furrowed, *"That monster would have made mince meat out of you. The other unseated officers could attack because they had ranged attacks that were useful. If you went in, you'd only be a hindrance. At your level... you wouldn't even put a dent in it. No offence."*

Tora grinned, "none taken." And then his smile turned into a leer, "But the point is still this, I have nothing that I can bring to the table that will make me a competitive fighter."

Gachi looked at Tora, *"In all seriousness Tora... I think you have one of the most frightening zanpakutou I have ever seen."* Gachi studied the zanpakutou hanging loosely by Tora's belt, *"Everytime you release them... I'm sure everyone can feel that... malice, that sadistic psycho aura released. For you to be able to wield your zanpakutou and not lose your mind, everytime you release them... is something not many people can do. That's probably why the zanpakutou chose you."*

Tora stared at his zanpakutou, "I'm scared shitless of them though-"

*"Good. That same fear will make you fear your own power as you get stronger."* Gachi laughed, *"And it'll stop you from getting a big head when you get stronger, and have no fear; you will get stronger. I will personally see to it if you want me to."*

Tora grinned, "I'll be fine, thanks."

Tora turned around to head to the bar, he stopped before heading out and turned around, "Thanks Gachi- no... fukutaicho. I think you've said everything I needed to hear."

Gachi laughed even harder, *"To think, I'll be able to tell my children in the future that I saw even the laziest son of the Kyoraku family... work his ass off for one day. It'll be sung by minstrels everywhere!"*

"Fuck off asshole," but Tora grinned and walked out. His outlook on the fights and such... not so bleak anymore.

With his hat adjusted on his head and his kiseru pipe placed firmly between his lips, Tora walked onwards to the bar, with a light skip in his step.

Gachi yelled after him, *"I hope this isn't a one-time thing Tora! I expect you to be training just as hard daily, from now on!"*

Tora looked back, "As long as I can hit the bar everyday then!"

Gachi grinned, *"Fine then you drunk asshole!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Kyohei; Kento Shop*
> 
> Kyohei continued on eating in the refrigerator (yes all those hours ). He had dosed off a couple times but woke up soon after. He was able to hear the conversations of the others that were cleaning up the mess, but didn't pay attention to listen at all. "Shit,...this crap is so good that I can't stop eating" the boy commented as he fell to the floor stuffed. "It would be wise, To leave." said the arriving Kento that hardly even looked at him.
> 
> "Tch, shut the hell up! Just for saying that I'm gonna keep on eating!" Kyohei replied in annoyance as he pulled out a banana. He then proceeded to eat it despite already being full. "Tch, Like he's gonna do anything."



BOOM! Rara Slams one fist into an open palm. "Oi... Kento told you to get out." Fire burns in her eyes as she looks at Kento. "And i'm tired of you eating our food...." In a second she appears before Kyohei, everything slows down, His head turns too slow to see the fist coming. As it connects with his jaw, the skin slowly ripples, the chunks of banana flying out with little droplets of spittle. The world speeds up once more and Kyohei manages to fly through three walls and the front door, blazing past Hasenko has he repairs one of the walls. "...." The giant man stands there for a moment. ".... Rara-san." "SORRY!" Rara shouts back. "You fix it." Hasenko picked up some wood and his tools and moved on.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

Toshiro yawned a little, he had become bored as hell over the past couple of minutes, mostly due to the fact that he didn't have anything to do. So Toshiro decided he would give himself something to do, a bar happened to be nearby, and in that bar was sure to be some sake for him to drink, and Toshiro needed an outlet in order to forget all the events that occurred today.

?People are going to start thinking I'm an alcoholic if this keeps up.? Toshiro sighed a little bit, he had tired to get Koshima to tag along with him, but unfortunately for Toshiro by the time he arrived Koshima had already fallen asleep inside of his own residence.

?Damn bastard, and he promised everyone a sake session to.? Toshiro grumbled to himself, ?Now I've gotta pay for everything on my own.?

?Well, I wouldn't know about that.? A voice called out from behind him, ?Maybe I could join you though, it's nice to have a drink once in a while.?

Toshiro turned around to see the Shinigami that had introduced himself earlier at the Senkaimon standing behind him, this was also the same Shinigami they saved back in Karakura Town during the fight at Kento's shop.

?You're Kyoraku Tora-san, aren't you?? Toshiro said, extending a hand out to Tora, ?A pleasure to meet you, my name's Kuchiki Toshiro, I apologize for not saying anything back at the Senkaimon, I had urgent business I needed to attend to though.? Toshiro chuckled a little bit, hoping there would be no hard feelings between the two.


----------



## tgre (Aug 1, 2010)

“You're Kyoraku Tora-san, aren't you?” Toshiro said, extending a hand out to Tora, “A  pleasure to meet you, my name's Kuchiki Toshiro, I apologize for not  saying anything back at the Senkaimon, I had urgent business I needed to  attend to though.” 

Tora grinned, "Not at all mate. You just gave me valuable pipe-smoking time that I drastically needed." Tora looked at Kuchiki Toshiro and took the handshake in politeness, "Nice to see you're back in one piece. Things got pretty fucked up back there, didn't they?" Tora kept smiling and let go.

"What say we go for that drink now? That bastard Koshima owes me a sake session. I'm absolutely parched." Tora grinned and Toshiro seemed to be nodding in approval.

As they walked closer to the bar; Tora took out his pipe once again and resumed his chain-smoking habits. The bluish-grey smoke was now a vivid deep purple-grey. Tora noticed something funny with it; but shrugged it off.

"I'm just glad we didn't lose anyone. I was surprised that all of us came back in one piece; I for one was sure I wouldn't make it back after my fight."

"I think I nearly blacked out when the VCs came to save me; in all honesty I can't remember much of the fight either." said Tora, "How beat up was I and the area I was fighting in?"

Toshiro didn't answer at first. Tora guessed that it wasn't an answer he wanted to hear.

"I also loved your acting skills," Toshiro turned to face Tora apprehensively, but Tora laughed it off, "No seriously, you had everyone fooled apart from the great Akushou himself. That's no mean feat haha. But I'm glad you stayed on our side; I wouldn't want to go up against any of you mini-monsters."

Tora grinned and sighed, "I'm just content with sitting down, enjoying a nice drink and smoking my pipe."

Toshiro laughed, "Yeah I can see that."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 1, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

A fresh spray of blood covers the Third's Training Facility floor. Breathing heavily as he stepped back Marcus clenches a deep wound on his chest close to the rigth shoulder socket. Dark red blood seeped through his fingers and ran across his fingerless leather gloves adding to the blood that was already caked on it from his battle in the human world.  Dico per Deus." (By the name of the gods) Marcus huffs as his whole body shakes. Although he was healed by that member of the Fourth Division, fighting that large six eyed Shinigami took it's toll, and plainly Marcus was exhausted. "Come now Marcus, My lady here has more to show. But if you don't release I'm going to beat you and that will be it." James says with a grin as he allowed his Zanpaktou to fall parallel with his right leg. 

 "If I release, you will lose." Marcus replied. Truth be told he didn't know if he could win even in his released state. Wobbling side to side Marcus' vision began to blur. "Fuck it Marcus, if I cannot be pushed. How do I know the limits of Missy here." James says as he pulled his Zanpaktou up to chest level.  "Fine, is that how you truly want it." Marcus asks as he straightens his posture although still tightly gripping that wound. "Yes, I'm sure. I wouldn't have asked if I wasn't sure." James replies.  "Do it Marcus.",  "Show him what our power is.",  "Yes. Perhaps he'll piss himself." Cerberus echoes out in the deepest recesses of his mind.  "Fine", Marcus was too tired to fight,  "But don't blame me." Marcus says softly as he pulled his hand from his shoulder.

As he moves his weapon out in front of him a stream of blood shoots from the wound. A stark grimace crawled across Marcus face as he forced himself to concentrate.  "Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War, Cerberus!" Marcus hollers as steam that started to pour form his body erupted to black flames, the deep gash burns closed as Marcus' Rieatsu spiked. James' eyes widen as he watches Marcsu' Zanpaktou be enveloped by jet black flames that shot hints of purple and blue......

Hueco Mundo~ 

Reno belched as he walked away from a blood soaked patch of sand. "Couldn't you have at least said excuse me?' Lucina asks as they walked along.  "Why should I? If I can't be creative then why should I have manners?" Reno replied back with a grin plastered under his Mask. "What dose me shooting your idea down have to do with manners?" Lucina yells back.  "I has plenty to do with it! I just haven't came up with anything that points to me being correct yet." Reno replies. "Did you just listen to yourself? Your about dumb as a ten pound box of hammers." Lucina shouts angrily.  "Why do you insult me so?!" Reno shout back as loudly as Lucina shouted at him. 

"Because it's a valid point." Lucina says trying to calm her voice. "You know, she has a point boss." the Centurion adds in.  "Hey, hey, HEY!" Reno shouts at the Hollow.  "Your suppose to be on my side!" Reno shouts angrily. "Sorry boss, but she has a point.  "Help these days, I should have just ate you." Reno growled,  "Your just lucky I don't like doing requests." Reno snorted as the grandeur of Las Noches came into view.  "Wow. That's a big building." Reno says blankly as the sheer size even at this distance was massive.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> “You're Kyoraku Tora-san, aren't you?” Toshiro said, extending a hand out to Tora, “A  pleasure to meet you, my name's Kuchiki Toshiro, I apologize for not  saying anything back at the Senkaimon, I had urgent business I needed to  attend to though.”
> 
> Tora grinned, "Not at all mate. You just gave me valuable pipe-smoking time that I drastically needed." Tora looked at Kuchiki Toshiro and took the handshake in politeness, "Nice to see you're back in one piece. Things got pretty fucked up back there, didn't they?" Tora kept smiling and let go.
> 
> ...



Toshiro sighed a little, “As far as what I did back there being acting, I hate to admit that truthfully Akushou almost had me convinced.” Toshiro chuckled a little when Tora looked at him out of surprise, “If Koshima-san hadn't been there I might have seriously been in trouble, I had some...” Toshiro paused for a moment, pondering in thought, then continued on, “Issues to deal with, as you might say.” Toshiro frowned, he still had a hard time expressing his feelings towards friends, let alone people he had only just met.

“You're right though, things did get pretty fucked up back there.” Toshiro stated, coming to a stop in front of the bar, Tora stopping beside him, “That's my main reason in coming here really, to just sit back, relax, and forget about all of it for right now.”

Toshiro resided himself to thought for a moment, then spoke again, “Also there's something else I need to think about, a certain relationship between two people made me realize some things.”

“Really? A certain relationship, eh?” Tora smirked, taking a puff from his kiseru pipe, “What kinda relationship, friendship, or something more than that?”

A small flush came to Toshiro's face, “Something more than that.” Toshiro wondered what Kihone was up to right now, probably helping to take care of the injured over at the 4th division barracks, there had been a lot of casualties and wounded people in the end, which is why Toshiro didn't bother going to ask her to come, “I'm not particularly great with those kinda things though.”

Tora gave Toshiro a grin, “I would teach you a thing or two about it, but a guy like you,” Tora paused, taking another puff from his kiseru pipe, “Probably wouldn't want to learn about what I got to teach.”

Toshiro chuckled a little bit, “Well we should probably be going inside now, no use in standing outside of this bar.” Toshiro stated, as he took a step towards the door, and opened it to step inside.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

James fell to his knees huffing and puffing. Large parts of his uniform was burned away by the black flames of Cerberus. "Fuck, you're still stronger then me in that state." James says as his Zanpaktou seals. "Damn, I'm done Marcus. I concede." He says as sweat pours down his face. Falling to a knee Marcus grins as he can no longer maintain Cerberus' released state. With a bright glow it returns to it's sealed state.  "Concession accepted." Marcus says as he forces himself to his feet. Stumbling for a second he catches his balance. "You okay old man?" James says mockingly.  "Better then you tenderfoot." Marcus shoots back as both explode into laughter. "Guess I need to go get changed and get on duty." James says running a finger under his nose and rubbing.  "Oh your in a division now?" Marcus asks as he sheaths Cerberus. 

"Yeah. I'm part of the Third like you." he says with an annoyed tone. "You didn't know?" he adds almost hurt.  "Oh I'm sorry honey, I didn't get the memo." Marcus replied while walking up to him. -Smack!- Marcus paintbrushes James upside the head, both then break out in a fit of laughter again.  "Well, I'll let you get to patrolling, I think I need a nap now." Marcus says as he walked away. James just waved as he turned and walked away in the opposite direction. He hadn't gotten any spare Uniforms yet, so he had to go and ask for another. Boy was he going to feel stupid. Several minutes later Marcus arrives back at his room. Looking at the bed he was about to fall down in it. But the urge to get a drink hit him and hard. Rubbing his head he walked to his closet and grabbed one of his fresh uniforms. Changing he rips the crimson sash of the left leg of the pants he pulled off before tossing them in the garbage.  "I need to stop completely destroying these things, it could prove expensive if I don't"  he says as he tightens his belt. -Slip- Cerberus is slid into place as he walked out of his room.

Sometime Later~    

CLANG CLANG 

the bell above the door rang as Marcus entered the bar. At one of the tables he spots Toshiro and that other guy....um....Tora.. yeah that slacker that was part of his own Division.  "Hey, Toshiro wha..... -SMASH!- A hard glass mug shatters off Marcus' head dropping him to the ground. And as the pieces of the glass rained down around him Iona stormed up. "I told you Marcus Claudius Bruticus that I'd get you back the next time I saw you!" she shouts as she stands over him. In the back ground Kenneth grumbles as he's busy repairing the floor in the storage room.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Sometime Later~
> CLANG CLANG
> 
> the bell above the door rang as Marcus entered the bar. At one of the tables he spots Toshiro and that other guy....um....Tora.. yeah that slacker that was part of his own Division.  "Hey, Toshiro wha..... -SMASH!- A hard glass mug shatters off Marcus' head dropping him to the ground. And as the pieces of the glass rained down around him Iona stormed up. "I told you Marcus Claudius Bruticus that I'd get you back the next time I saw you!" she shouts as she stands over him. In the back ground Kenneth grumbles as he's busy repairing the floor in the storage room.



SMASH! Toshiro had been startled by the sound of glass shattering, and he looked over to see Marcus on the ground. Iona stormed up to him, and mentioned something about getting him back the next time she saw him. From the back someone seemed to grumble, and Toshiro let out a laugh, watching as Iona walked away from the clobbered Marcus.

“Feeling a little woosey are we now, Marcus?” Toshiro grinned, swiftly moving over to the man to help him to his feet, “Come, come sit, I was surprised to find out they actually have sake here, you came from a different region than I did, so you've probably never tasted it before.” Toshiro moved back to his table, and took a seat across from Tora.

“I apologize for that, this place can get rather wild sometimes.” Toshiro turned toward the bar, “Can I get a third Sakazaki out here?!”

“_Tell him to come get it himself!_” Iona shouts back, and Toshiro laughs.

“She's such a feisty person, that girl is.” Toshiro looked at Marcus, “You're on your own with her, Marcus, I hope she didn't bust your head up.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

A trickle of blood flowed down between Marcus' eyes as he was helped up to his feet by Toshiro. Stumbling around, yes being beat on then this happens you'd stumble too, he shakily sits where Toshrio guides him. His ears buzzed for most of the movement to the table and when Toshiro told him that he was on his on his own with Iona he snapped to. Touching his forehead as Toshiro finished his statement, about his head being busted up, Marcus asks:  "ullus unus animadverto sanctimonia ut ledo mihi?" (Anyone see the chariot that hit me?). Pulling his hand form his forehead  he looks at the crimson sheen upon them before rubbing them together.  "Alright, I'm coming to get my drink then." Marcus shouts as he starts to stand. "Ye stay seated Lad, I'll bring it tae ye, it dennea make any sense tae punish ye fer somthin' I did." Kenneth growled from the storage area. 

"Hey let him get it his self!" Iona shouts. "Lass, Who owns this bar? Me or ye?" Kenneth asks as he stepped from behind the walkway. "You uncle." she says as she slightly turns away. "Thit's mah lass. Nao will ye clean thit glass up?" Kenneth asks with a smile as he walked up carrying the Sakazaki. "Yes Uncle." Iona says walking to get the broom and dustpan. Getting to the table he towered over it like a giant, he's 7'8", setting then drink down he squats so that he is level with Marcus and the people he was sitting with. "So, ye tae friends o' Marcus' here?" he asks.


----------



## tgre (Aug 2, 2010)

"Aye" Tora grinned, he looked at Marcus, knowing he'd be pissed if he used his first name, "We're friends of *Marcus*"

He could see Marcus' nostrils flare up.

"You've either gone crazy or you've got a death wish-" Marcus was about to stand but Toshiro ushered him down. 

Cackling like a maniac, Tora looked ahead at the bartender and put up a hand; wiping tears of laughter with his hakama and gasping for breath, "Can we get a bottle of warm sake here? Four cups thanks!"

Tora caught his breath and grinned, "Yeah we're buddies with Mr. Gladiator here, I'm Kyoraku Tora; who might you be?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society ~ 

Marcus was literally snorting fire as Toshiro struggled to keep him seated,  "Vos melior exsisto laetus hic vulnero vos nocens"(You better be glad he is here, I'd hurt you bad if he wasn't) Marcus growled like a rabid dog as he fought. But he was far to wore out and eventually gives up as Kenneth slaps his knees with a deep belly laugh. "Ye Kno' thit is th' first time I've seen Marcus that angry. If ye face got any redder lad, you'd pass fer ah tomato." Kenneth laughed as he tried to compose himself. Flicking a tear away he pulls himself back to his feet. Kenneth coughs clearing his lungs.   

"I dennea think I've laughed that hard in two hundred years." Kenneth says as he props both of his large fist on his waist. "Names Kenneth Ian Mckibben. I be th' propritor of th' Royal Mile Pub and it's Seireitei branch." Kenneth says as he looks down at the group. Marcus was now stewing, his glance burning a hole through Tora. "Aye, Iona. Bottle of warm sake an' fer glasses." Kenneth says as he motions at the table to her. "Although the other lad may be ah friend o' Marcus'. Th' glare he's ah given ye tells meh he dennea like ye too much." Kenneth says with a grin. "I'm sure ye tae will b' good friends in ah wee while." Kenneth says as he walks off. "Th' bottle b' on th' house Iona." Kenneth says as he passes her. "I know Uncle." she says as she sits the tray on the table. Slapping Marcus on the back of the head she walks off.  "Ow." Marcus says lowly as a tear formed in his right eye.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

“Oi, Marcus, we're gonna have to get you to lighten up about that.” Toshiro chuckled, “Ain't that like an old tradition or something? If you don't consider someone a friend, you don't like them calling you by your first name?”

Toshiro noted that Iona had slapped him on the back of the head, however decided it be best if he didn't mention anything about that subject, he was a guest here, and only knew a small amount of the history between Marcus and Kenneth. Toshiro slapped Marcus on the back instead, “Around here we like to call people by their first names, so we're gonna have to get you used to that idea in case people learn your first name ain't Claudius.”

Toshiro pondered for a moment, then turned his attention back to Tora, “Oh yeah, I was just telling you about the first time I met Akuma, back in Rukongai 100 years ago.” Toshiro laughed, “That was back when I ruled the district of Kusajishi, I was a wild kid back then, I didn't have a name, and all I had ever done my whole life was fight.” Toshiro smirked, “I figured if I couldn't find a place to live, I'd just make my own place, so I became strong enough to take everyone else out, after that I ruled it for about 40 years.”

Toshiro picked up the bottle of sake, and poured it into all four of the cups, “Akuma came along after the 40 year period was up, he mentioned he was taking out all the strong guys in the districts, and that he ruled districts 100-80, and Kusajishi was his next stop.” Toshiro chuckled, “After confirming that I was the strongest person in Kusajishi, we fought and he ended up winning. Akuma ruled it for about 60 years after that, course I met my father on that same day, so I stopped caring about ruling a district.”

“That's a hell of a story there, Toshiro.” Tora chuckled, “Oh, and thanks for pouring the sake for us, glad at least *Marcus* didn't have to.”

Marcus stood up and went to say something, however Toshiro cut him off, “You want Iona to smash another glass mug into the back of your head?”

Marcus sat back down after that thought, “You're right, that wouldn't be a good idea.” Marcus shot a glare at Tora, which basically held the meaning of “Be glad he's here or I'd hurt you bad otherwise.”

Toshiro grinned a little, “Sorry, Marcus is a rather strict guy, so he contrasts perfectly with lazy & laid back types like yourself.” Toshiro picked up a cup, and drank a small gulp of sake down, then placed the cup back on the tray, “Now which story should I tell next?”


----------



## tgre (Aug 2, 2010)

Now Tora was interested, "Wait, you were in the Kusajishi district? And you were the strongest there?" Tora grinned, "Nice! I heard that place was rough!"

Tora began playing around with his kiseru pipe, looking at Kenneth before lighting it. He didn't say anything when he took it out, so it must have meant that he didn't mind Tora smoking his kiseru pipe.

Tora laid out a few more spare pipes from his hakama, Toshiro grinned at looked at Tora, "How many fucking pipes do you have in there?"

Tora shrugged, "We're shinigami, getting our asses kicked is an occupational hazard for us, and shit sucks when you've got a kiseru in your mouth and some retard decides to slice it in two," Tora shot Marcus a dirty glance, "Don't think I've forgotten you crazy spastic. That shit cost me a fair amount of cash."

Marcus's mouth leered into a smile, "Are you angry?" he said with the air of a man readying himself for a fight.

"Easy there Marcus" Toshiro put up his hands, but he was laughing; just like Tora and Kenneth/

Tora gasped for breath again, as the laughter died down, "I'm only joking mate hahaha." He looked at Toshiro, "So how close are you to the VCs and the captains? Any seated members catch your fancy?" winked Tora.

"I mean, just between us guys, Ive seen a few girls around here, that I'd be totally willing for them to kick my ass." Tora laughed and down his sake in one shot, "REFILL!"

Tora winked at Marcus, "But you already know what that feels like, ey Marky boy?" Tora laughed pointing at Iona.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

 "That was sad.",  "You should have been able to avoid that mug,  "What a disgrace, and here I thought you were a Soldier." Cerberus mocks as they laugh thunderously in his head. _ Would you three rather be her Zanpaktou?_ Marcus thinks back with a bite. Cerberus pauses a moment thinking about the proposition.  "No thanks.",  "We'd rather be yours.",  "Besides. She is kind of scary when she is mad." Cerberus replies as as they peer through Marcus' eyes.  "So. You think that Kenny is right and you'll eventually become friends with that bum Tora?" They ask in unison. Marcus blinked a minute as he listened to both conversations, the one in his head and the one at the table, Marcus' eyes narrow as Marcus rolled out of Tora's mouth again. Steam flared from his nostrils as he stood. 

But before he could get a word in edge wise Toshiro asked him if he wanted Iona to hit him with a glass mug again. Rubbing his forehead Cerberus chimed in.  "He's probably right there. That rattled us a bit. Those things are hard." his Zanpaktou conveyed quickly. “You're right, that wouldn't be a good idea.” Marcus says as he takes his seat again.  "So are you going to answer our question about the slacker over there?" Cerberus bugs. Marcus eyes cut to his glass of sake. Taking a drink he cut a glance to Tora. _ If he quits calling me by Marcus until I consider him a friend, probably._ Marcus thinks as he sits the glass back down. 



> "But you already know what that feels like, ey Marky boy?" Tora laughed pointing at Iona.



 "Hey, you deal with her when she is pissed. Marcus shot back quickly

 "Well seeing that he likes to press your buttons I don't see that happening." Cerberus says butting back in.  "Yeah, we might need to get a funeral pyre ready." they bust out with laughter as they talk _ And why do you find that funny?_ Marcus asks mentally.  "Because when he burns he'll produce blue and purple smoke and smell like alcohol." they chuckle.  "You guys have a funny sense of humor," Marcus says aloud drawing attention to himself. Looking blankly at the two he realizes he must have said that aloud.  "I said that aloud didn't I?" he asks. Tora was the first to speak up. 

 "Yeah, you did *Macus*" he says with that patchwork grin as smoke haloed his head. Marcus snorts but dosen't say a thing.  "Sorry, I was talking to Cerberus." he says as he picks his glass back up. Toshiro grinned as he said that he, Marcus, was a strict guy and that he perfectly contrasted with people like you, Tora. Marcus cocks an eyebrow.  "Since when dose just plain lazy qualify for laid back." Marcus asks with a grin.  "Want to here an interesting story?" Marcus asks. But before an answer could begin he starts anyway.

 "Seems a while back Captain found this bum under a tree. When he didn't seem to concerned about it she waited til he feel asleep, she then moved him to the Third's barracks. The punishment was to be beat with a iaido and the reward for doing this was the person that did it got off cleaning duty. Seemed he was chased clear out of the division," Marcus says as he tried to remember everything the report had in it as he tapped his chin.


----------



## tgre (Aug 2, 2010)

Toshiro looked over at Tora with wild eyes, "Are you serious?"

Tora said nothing but chuckled into his beer.

Toshiro and Kenneth burst out laughing. Howling and banging their cups. Whoever else was in the bar at the time all turned around to hear the raucous noise erupting from the small table.

Marcus grinned and looked at Tora, "That's not very shinigami-like is it?" he smirked and sat back, "Can't believe our vice captain covers for you so much. You've made quite a name for yourself in the division because of how many duties and chores you've skipped!"

Tora shrugged and kept on sipping his beer, "It would be uncharacteristic of me to change any of that now, wouldn't it?" Tora stared at Marcus, "I mean... if I started an honest day's work; it would be very unbecoming of me. Time spent doing work could be time drinking or time with women doing-" Tora looked at Toshiro, who hungrily awaited him to finish the sentence, he looked back at Marcus and grinned, "adult-related things."
 
Tora laughed, "You say you were talking to Cerberus, huh?" Tora took a long pull from his kiseru pipe, "Must be nice, being able to talk so freely with your zanpakutou without losing your mind."

Toshiro grinned, the alcohol made the atmosphere all warm and fuzzy, everyone was in a good mood, "What do you mean?"

Tora looked at Toshiro and smiled solemnly, "I'm saying, you both are lucky to not have to deal with two malevolent psychotics capable of mass-murder every time you release your zanpakutou."

The air around the small table suddenly became very ominous.

*Is little Tora-kun talking about us?
 I feel touched
I hope you're saying nice things about us
 Are these your friends?

... dO tHeY wAnT tO pLaY wItH uS?!* 

Tora clenched his teeth and shut his eyes, willing them out of his mind, when he looked up, he saw the three men staring at him; hesitantly Tora burst out laughing, to pick up the mood of the table.

"Would you look at that... the face that Marcus just had on right now? You too Kenneth?" Tora laughed aloud, clutching his stomach, "Oh God, its like they've both seen death. Kinda ironic since we do his job" 

Toshiro began chuckling.

Tora leaned back and sipped his beer, "Damn, I'm awesome."

*... wHeNeVeR yOU'Re rEaDy ToRa-KuN...*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus sat across from Tora with a stern look on his face as if what he was told about the man's Zanpaktou spirit kind of bothered him. Even as he, Tora, tired to pick the mood up. But soon Marcus couldn't take it. Rubbing his face he just kept on listening as Tora continued on. When 'Damn. I'm Awesome' rolled out of Tora's mouth Marcus couldn't keep the charade up. Slamming his hands on the table he broke into a fit of laughter. Fighting tears back Marcus tried to compose himself. But he failed miserably and fell back into it, tears streaming down the sides of his face. His ribs still sore from fighting James earlier start to throb in pain. Pulling his arms around them he clutches them tightly as he lays his head on the table. Rolling it from side to side he tries to control himself again. His cackling laughter turns to short burst as he holds a hand out and pulls a finger up.

As if saying gimme a minute. Several moments later Marcus pulled his head from the table, tears streaming down the folds in his skin as a grin was slipped ear to ear. Drying his face with his sleeve he breaths in heavily and exhales,  "Thanks Tora, I needed that laugh." Marcus says, and after a day like today he really needed it. Seemed all his tension washed away in one fit of cackling madness. Taking a drink of sake he sets the glass down before looking over the man.  "Two eh, and I'm betting Toshiro only has one. You two are the lucky ones." Marcus says as he brings his left hand to his face. Pinching the bridge of his nose he thinks a moment.  "I'd gladly trade Zanpaktou a day with either of you." he says solemnly.  "Even your two psychos capable of mass murder sound like a cakewalk most of the time compared to Cerberus." Marcus says lightly. 

 "Are you saying you find it hard to get along with us Marcus?" the Voices of Cerberus booms in the caverns of Marcus' head. _ Yeah that is what I'm saying, problem?_ Marcus thinks as he takes another drink of the Sake.  "No, no problem just glad to see that we are doing our job well." Cerberus chimes back with a fit of laughter. Marcus just shakes his head, they were bastards.  "I have not one or two, but three voices in my head. And on a good day they want to raze entire cities to the ground. They are ill tempered and when they seem like they are being nice they are working their own angle." Marcus says as he looked at the glass in front of him.

 "In fact the first thing they wanted me to do when I was finally able to communicate and release them was to destroy the entirety of the Third, then when they meet Toshiro for the first time..... they wanted me to skin him and hang him at the north gate leading to the Rukongai." Marcus adds. Laughing a bit  he finishes the drink in his glass and sets it down.  "They even threaten to use me as a chew toy on a regular basis." Marcus adds in.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

?Well.. that's.. an interesting Zanpaktou you have there?? Toshiro blinked, ?I'm glad to know you didn't actually listen to them regarding skinning me and hanging me at the North Gate.? Toshiro chuckled a little bit, ?Zanpaktou can be such a bothersome things sometimes, eh?? Toshiro picked up his cup, and took another, larger drink out of the cup this time.

?Well?? Tora said, looking expectantly at Toshiro, and when Toshiro looked back with a confused visage, Tora explained what he meant, ?Out with it, you have a Zanpaktou to, what's it like??

Toshiro smirked a little bit, ?My Zanpaktou is a kid, in every sense of the word basically.?

Marcus cocked an eyebrow, ?A kid? Jeez, you got one a lot easier to handle than us.?

Toshiro grinned, ?I wouldn't say that's entirely true Marcus, I did manage to upset him one time.? Toshiro chuckled, taking another drink out of the cup, ?That was back when all of this started happening, I let my emotions go to waste, and as a result my inner world turned from a white void into a gray sandy desert, he didn't like that very much.? Toshiro grinned again, ?So as a result he nearly tried to kill me in order to revitalize my spirit.?

?Hey, it worked didn't it?!? Kamikaze no Narasu whined in Toshiro's head, ?You're back to your usual self again! In fact I'd say you're doing much better than before, part of that is thanks to me, To~~shiro~~kun.?

Toshiro started cackling a little bit, garnering him some weird looks from both Marcus and Tora, ?What? You guys aren't the only one who can speak with your Zanpaktou.?

?Oooh, I have an idea!? Kamikaze no Narasu spoke again, ?I wanna fight the mutt Zanpaktou one day, To~shiro~~kun!?

Toshiro chuckled a little, ?I swear he's the embodiment of everything I used to be, the brat enjoys combat even more than I do.?

Tora nodded, ?I see.. wait.. you enjoy combat?!? Tora looked genuinely surprised by that statement, he didn't peg Toshiro as a man who enjoyed fighting.

?When you grow up in a district like Kusajishi, all you know for most of your childhood is how to fight.? Toshiro smirked, ?Regardless of what life you enter after that, you'll never truly be able to abandon your roots, fighting is a part of my blood, and I'll always enjoy it, but never quite to the extent that the guys from the 11th Division do.? Toshiro took another drink from the cup, finishing it off, and then sat it back down.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

"Kill you eh? Well. I actually know how that feels," Marcus says as he lays a hand on the hilt of his Zanpaktou.  "see. Old Cerberus here," he continues as he tugged at the sword.  "tried to Bar-B-Que me a while back." Marcus chuckles as he slides the sword back down into place.  "And with a Zanpaktou that drools magma and an inner world that resembles an arena with no exits. What are you suppose to do?" Marcus asks with as he picked his glass back up.  "Pray, I guess that would be the best you could do." he adds as he inspects the glass.  "There should be something in there...." Marcus says becoming oblivious to the conversation. 

Looking up it dawned on Marcus that he was losing a bit of focus.  "I also have to deal with his... um. Their breath.." Marcus grins as he holds his cup up.  "Sulfur and Brimstone, enough of a stench to curl your nose hairs." Marcus chuckles as Iona nods her head.  "Did you not forget we could hear you Marcus Claudius Bruticus." Cerberus growled as Marcus set the glass back down. Sweat formed on his head, they had used his full name. This was probably a bad thing.  "You do realize that we have been going easy on you.",  "That we have been holding back in out little exercises."

 "Next time you step in here we won't be playing fair. And we'll make good on our promise of using you as a chew toy.",  "Yes, well start with those twigs you call arms.",  "Then when we're done there well go to those stilts you call legs starting with the toes.",  "Then we'll rend your entrails out and use them as noodles, your blood as the sauce.",  "Then when we're done with all that, we'll skin your skull and tack your face to the gate." Cerberus growls and snorts as a feeling of sheer dread fell over Marcus. Turning a shade paler Marcus chuckled at the threats. He was right, it wasn't good. _ Good thoughts, come on good thoughts, think Marcus. Honey mead! Yes there you go_ Marcus rolled around his mind bring the color back to himself. 

With mead on the mind and Cerberus off Marcus cut a glance to Tora. He didn't seem like a half bad fellow, lazy, but he did put up with James so that could be overcome.  "What are you thinking now, hopefully an apology." Cerberus snaps.  "Hey, Tora. You like drinking games?" Marcus asks as a devilish grin crosses his features.  "I've been known to participate in a game or two." Tora replied as he slid his arms in his sleeves as his kiseru pipe hung from his mouth, that smoke ring still circling his head like a halo. 

 "Well then I've got a game for you. I'll wager you being able to call me Marcus aga.....", "I wouldn't do it if I were you Mr. Tora if I were you." Iona interrupts as she sets another bottle of sake on the table. Grabbing the empty one she cut a glance toward Marcus who was just all grins now. "It's not that Marcus here is a cheater if your thinking that, it's just that you can't win the game he's about to purpose." she adds as she tucks the bottle under her arm. "Well I'll leave you gentlemen to your conversation." She says as she leaves, "Come Uncle, you still have to finish fixing my floor." She snaps as she walks past Kenneth. Reaching up and standing on her tippy-toes she snags him by the left ear and starts to drag him off.        

"Come nao Iona, I can walk mah self ye kno'" Kenneth shouts as he is dragged along.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 2, 2010)

"Ugh were are you taking me?" Whined a groggy Kioshi as he dragged behind his femal friend. Soon after they came from the human world he had finally gotten the chance to return to his barracks so he could rest and get some well deserved sleep. Sadly that long eight hours of sleep he thought about only amounted to half an hour. He had been woken up by a rap at his door and behind the door turned out to be no one other than Fumiko.

She dragged him out of his room telling him there was some place she wanted to go, but not without him. He wanted to say no, but for some reason he never could when she asked him something. So reluctantly he a agreed to go wherever it was she wanted to go. And here they were...

"Found it!" She shouted out startling the boy sleep drained boy who tripped over his own feet and feel to the ground with a thud. "Ouch..." He grunted as he lifted himself off the ground. Opening up one eye and examining the establishment in front of him Kioshi immediately became displeased. All of the things she could have woken him up for, of all the places she could have taken him Fumiko awoken him from his long awaited sleep just to take him to a:

"Bar!? Fumiko you woke me up to bring me to a bar?...Couldn't you have come here by yoursel!?" Kioshi exasperated, his irritability finally setting in as he looked to Fumiko for an answer. "It's been a while since I've had a drink and you really don't expect a woman to go into a place like this alone do you?" She looked to Kioshi expectantly waiting an answer. His mouth moved as he went to speak, but his voice didn't want to come out. She had managed to back him into a corner that he couldn't argue himself out of.

_The girl's good...you can see it in her eyes that she wasn't expecting you to comeback with anything._

"Fine, whatever..." He sighed in defeat, even his zanpaktou knew she had him which was sad.

"See I knew you'd agree with me." She teased as she opened the door and ushered him in. The tiny bell attached clang three times letting others know that a new presence had entered the establishment. Practically against his will Fumiko pulled Kioshi by his collar and up to the counter. She was so into her getting her drink that she didn't know a familiar face was just sitting a seat down from her.

She lightly rapped against the counter as she ordered. "Yo, I'd like the strongest ya got. Also get a quick pick me up for my friend over here!" She called out as she eased into her chair.

_"I'm never going to get to sleep."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Toshiro smirked a little bit, watching as Marcus offered a drinking game to Tora, however Iona quickly butted in, telling Tora that he shouldn't do it, not because Marcus would win, but because he'd propose a game that Tora couldn't win. Toshiro watched as Iona walked to the back with her uncle, who complained the whole way that he could walk on his own, and he smirked as Marcus slumped his shoulders in defeat.

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]CLANG CLANG! [/FONT]The sound of the door opening up caught Toshiro's attention, and in walked Fumiko, and a somewhat down in the dumps looking Kioshi, Toshiro honestly had to smirk at that, he could tell that Kioshi had been forced into this, and wasn't doing it out of his own free will. Toshiro had to feel kind of sorry for Kioshi, he knew how demanding Fumiko could be with her free spirited personality. Fumiko wasn't naïve, as Koshima had called her before, rather just completely dense, and she had the attention span of a ferret.

“So the inseparable-duo has arrived!” Toshiro yelled, catching the attention of Fumiko and Kioshi, Toshiro didn't have a tendency to torture people, however the sly smirk which came across his face as Fumiko dragged Kioshi towards him told Marcus this situation was about to go from slightly annoying to downright ridiculous.

“Yo, Fumiko-san, Kioshi-san, I'd like you to meet my friends, Claudius and Tora-san.” Toshiro grinned, knowing Tora would inevitably continue his charade of teasing Marcus by calling him by his first name, an act no doubt Fumiko would share on without a hint of realization in the world, “Please have a seat, we were just talking about our Zanpaktou.” Toshiro picked up his cup, and proceeded to gulp down half the cup of sake in a single go.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 2, 2010)

It was always nice to see a familiar in a part of town you never visited. Fumiko happily moved down and sat with the rest of the crew. Today would surely be entertaining. Kioshi on the other hand didn't find any sort of entertainment in his suffering. Though he could complain and sometimes he did complain, there was never time a single time he could say no. Even if he could it would find it hard with a personality.



> ?Yo, Fumiko-san, Kioshi-san, I'd like you to meet my friends, Claudius and Tora-san.?



"Nice to meet you two. I'm Fumiko and this is Kioshi!" He couldn't talk the best Kioshi could do was wave his hand lazily as he attempted to will some life into him. Not long afterward Fumiko's drink (3 and half foot bottle) was sitting right in front of her in all it's glory. "The strongest they've got. It's been so long since I've had a drink."



> "We were just talking about our Zanpaktou.?



The moment the word "Zanpaktou" left Toshiro's lips, both Fumiko and Kioshi's face deadpanned. It was almost if they head suddenly fell deathly ill and could flop to the ground at any moment. "You know if I had a buzz...you would have killed it right?" She said looking at him. Now she didn't need cup and simply decided to chug from the three foot bottle. She did so for about a minute and a half before finally taking a break to breathe.

"You know I never imagined I could hate myself until I meet that bastard." She seethed.

_Talking about me dear?_

"Speak of the devil, he answers."

As Fumiko openly began to talk Kioshi stayed quiet. He never really was much of the talkative. So he sat still and stared down at the cup of sake that sat in front of him, his hair covering his eyes and giving out the occasional yawn.

"The guy actually had the nerve to grope me while we were battling?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

Marcus' eyes narrowed when he saw the sly smirk slide across Toshiro's face. This was about to be annoying. And when he introduced Tora and him to this female and male duo he knew that things were about to get rough, especially if Tora kept with the way he had been acting. Scratching his head he thought and thought about what he could do to alleviate the situation for him. Then an idea struck him as Fumiko introduced herself Kioshi get drunk. Pouring himself another drink Marcus downs the whole glass in one go. This stuff wasn't strong enough. It was weak actually compared to Kenneth's home brew, that stuff could peel the paint right off the walls.  "Hey, Marcus, we've figured a way to get around your predicament." Marcus' eyes narrow as he put his glass down. _ What is in it for you_ Marcus thinks back.  "Oh just seeing you swallow your pride." Cerberus chimed back. _ Oh I see how it is, that is how you're going to get me back for saying you have bad breath is it_ Marcus thinks as his left eye twitched.  "In part, we're still going to chew on you a bit.?' Cerberus replied. _ Fine, what is the idea_ Marcus thinks feeling defeated for the third time that day.

 "Just accept these three as friends. Then they can call you by any of your names and you'd care less." Cerberus replied quickly. _ But I don..._,  "Yes, we know don't even know these two and Tora is annoying. Do you see any other quick ways out?" Cerberus asks. _ Aside from leaving, no. So fine_ Marcus thinks as he cuts his glance to Toshiro.  "Nice to meet you two, but were all friends here. Right? You can call me Marcus." Marcus replied as he watched Toshiro's face. 

As they talked Marcus snapped his fingers getting Kenneth's attention.  "Got any of that home brew here?" Marcus asks. "The Strong stuff?" Kenneth asks, Marcus only shakes his head in return. "Aye, I 'ave ah keg or tae in the back. Whant ah pint are tae?" Kenneth asks as he props up on the doorway leading to the back.  "Yeah, and bring a glass for my tired looking friend here, seems he needs something to put hair on his chest and wake him up." Marcus shouts back. "Aye, gimme ah sec." Kenneth replied as he vanished behind the wall way.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

*Masukuyuu & The Five Graceful Flower Brigade*

"My apologies Goldenrod-san! I'll find it as soon as possible!" a manly voice said as a unseated shinigami entered the bar desperately. "O-ho! No need to rush, Citrus. A flower should always take it's time," Masukuyuu entered shortly after along with his group. Behind the actor was two males and one female. The other member was the first to run in. "I know what will make things faster Goldenrod-san! ANOTHER DRINK FOR MASUKUYUU FOR MAKING THE FIEND AKUSHOU RETREAT!" the femal of the group yelled out. "Your way to quick to get a drink," a large sweatdrop went down his head.

"Really though, your all making too much of a big deal of things," the leader tilted his japanese umbrella to the side. "Your too modest Goldenrod-san! Please have atleast one drink with us!" another follower put a cup of sake to Masukuyuu. "O-ho. Well it was my greatest victory,....so I suppose I'll take one," the ponytailed shinigami took a sip before setting it down. 

"O-ho?" Masukuyuu noticed a couple of shinigami drinking together. "Fine day, wouldn't you say gentlemen?" Masukuyuu asked them with his ever lasting smile.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Toshiro's eyes twitched a little bit as soon as the following words went through his hearing radar.

“ANOTHER DRINK FOR MASUKUYUU FOR MAKING THE FIEND AKUSHOU RETREAT!”

Toshiro turned to face this person, and immediately recognized two things, one; he didn't have a damn clue who the hell this man was, and two; he sure as hell didn't see anyone like this man down on the battlefield. Toshiro immediately came to the conclusion this man had told his little group a lie, and that started to grate on his nerves, especially since he fought with Akushou himself. Toshiro watched as one of his lackeys, as Toshiro could best describe them in his own words right now, filled him a cup of sake up, and passed it to him. Eventually Masukuyuu's attention fell on the group sitting at the table, and Toshiro could almost swear a vein popped in his head.

“O-ho? Fine day, wouldn't you say gentlemen?” Masukuyuu had asked him, with that damn annoying smile on his face. Toshiro could smile a lot, for sure, however he couldn't plaster his face with a smile all the time, not like this guy.

An annoyed look crossed Toshiro's face, as if suddenly someone had crossed his privacy line, however it passed immediately, and Toshiro gave the man the best sincere looking smile he could muster.

“Hello, Masukuyuu-san.” Toshiro picked up his cup, and took a small drink from it, before placing it back down, “I see you're a very good actor, you can even make up a great story, I could see it now, Masukuyuu & The Fiend Akushou.” Toshiro smirked, “The best part is, there would be only two words in the entire book, halfway through the hundreds of pages,  and it would spell out in big bold letters across the middle of the page, “Epic Fail.””

Toshiro burst out into a fit laughter at the expression that came across Masukuyuu's face, “Don't be like that, I'm only screwing around.” Toshiro's fit died down into small chuckles, “Although I can't say I recall seeing a guy like you down on the battlefield, I admit your acting skills are fantastic, I would have believed you had I not been there myself.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul Society ~ 

 "You're being too kind Toshiro." Marcus jumped into the conversation as he rocked in his chair.  "You know as well as I do this guy couldn't act his way out of a wet paper bag." Marcus added with a wide grin as Kenneth set several large cups of his special home brew on the table. Immediately taking up a mug he turns to the very large man.  "Hey Kenneth, this man here" Marcus says as he pointed toward Masukuyuu  "is the fellow that caused Akushou to flee back in the human world." Marcus says with a wide grin. "Ah is he nao?" Kenneth asked playing along.  "Yes, yes he is. And he is so pumped about his victory that he decided to pick up all the tabs tonight." Marcus throws in with an even wider grin then he already had.

"Ho, ho! Thit is wonderful tae hear lad. I was wondering who was gonna pay fer all the fine product mah bar was putting oot." The large Scott says as he walked up to Masukuyuu's table. Taking out a pad Kenneth begins to jot down numbers as he counted the patrons and the drinks that he himself had personally sold. "Iona bring yer receipts over here tae." Kenneth says. "Okay Uncle." She replies as she grabs her tally sheet and brings it to Kenneth. "Ah, thit is what I thought." Kenneth says as he starts to scribble down more numbers. "Alrighty then laddy, this is whit yer standing at right nao." Kenneth said as he set the sheet down. On it was an almost astronomical number that would make the most noble of families cringe.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2010)

Masukuyuu raised a curious eyebrow as he heard Toshiro make an assumption that he was lying. He would go on to listen about his jokes with a slight amusement as he kept his smile. "O-ho, you surely are right about one thing my dear friend. I am indeed a great liar, as any actor should. However, I'm sorry to say, but me making Akushou retreat was no li-" before he could finish he was interrupted by his group. "Yeah! Who do you think you are insulting the Great Masukuyuu like that!" said one of the members, named Zamia. 

"You have to be some sort of idiot to disrespect him! He's the greatest actor in all history, the great leader of the Five Graceful Flower Brigade-" shortly after another was finished, Masukuyuu quickly butted in. "Not to mention the most good-looking man in all of Soul Sociey," his teeth sparkled. "But lets calm down my flowers. He is a shinigami afterall and not everyone can have the sweet satisfaction of seeing my shows," his group nodded in agreement. 

"O-ho. Allow me to show you just how it happened. Zamia, your said you're a magnificent artist, correct? Show our friend here your skills," Masukuyuu looked at the member with many piercings. "Yes, Goldenrod-san!" Zamia pulled out out a notebook and a pencil. A short minute after he revealed his drawing to them. "Fast work as expected from my 2nd in comm-" he immediately stopped.



Without any after thought he snatched the paper from Zamia's hand, balled it up and threw it in a nearby garbage can. "I really put too much faith in you all," Masukuyuu's smile still remained intact but with slight annoyance. 

Another one of the shinigami then entered the conversation. Masukuyuu slightly laughed at Marcus suggesting that the actor would pay. "Sorry for laughing, but with the amount o money I get from my shows a couple of cash won't-" his face became similar to stone when he saw the unworldly numbers. His expression then returned to confidence as he stood. "Not to worry my people! I, the great Masukuyuu Kawarimi...yes _THE_ Masukuyuu Kawarimi will be giving you all free tickets to my next show!" with those words, the entire group tossed tickets into the air. Letting them all rain down on the costumers inside the bar.

"And since I'm being generous, I'll also be giving out free autographs....who's first?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Toshiro's eyebrow twitched, and he could almost swear he heard a vein popping on his forehead. Toshiro narrowed his eyes, he had started to become annoyed Masukuyuu, this situation was no longer a laughing stock matter, Toshiro had met Akushou, he had _fought _Akushou, he had almost been killed by Akushou twice, no more importantly than that, Akushou almost convinced him to join the Reapers, and he had almost accepted that offer. Akushou had made a fool out of him in every way imaginable, and now Masukuyuu tried to say that he had run Akushou off? This whole situation reeked of a bad joke, a _very _bad joke to be precise.

When the man said he would be giving them all free tickets to the show, Toshiro almost lunged at him from his seat, however he managed to keep his composure fine, and so the only thing he ended up doing was shifting around slightly.

“You don't have a clue what you're talking about.” Toshiro narrowed his eyes, not hesitating to show his annoyance.

“O-ho?” Masukuyuu started, “What do you mean I don't have a clue what I'm talking about? I was the-” WHAM! Toshiro's hand crashed into the table, interrupting Masukuyuu midway through his annoying charade for the third time.

“I was on the battlefield, I _fought _with Akushou.” Toshiro turned to Masukuyuu, rage showing on his face now, “I nearly had my life _taken_ multiple times by him, I was nearly convinced to join his organization.. by him.” Toshiro snarled under his breath, “Akushou embarrassed me in more ways than you can imagine, and you have the gall to say you say that you _ran him off_?!”

Toshiro kept his angered look at Masukuyuu, however behind that look was another look, one of a person's pride that had taken a damaging blow, which could easily be seen by anyone at the table. Despite the changes that had taken place in his personality, Toshiro still kept a good measure of his pride from his days as a warrior in Kusajishi, and that pride had been destroyed effortlessly by a man who surpassed him in every conceivable way possible. Toshiro picked up his cup, from the table which remarkably stood in tact, and downed the rest of the sake in the cup in an attempt to calm himself down.


----------



## tgre (Aug 3, 2010)

Tora had a wide grin on his face, he had no idea what the fuck was happening, but things seemed to be getting more entertaining by the minute.

"Actor-san! A toast!" Tora yelled, raising his glass, "To you driving away Akushou!"

Toshiro shot a furious glance at Tora, but Tora looked at Toshiro and winked, "Just play along, we're in a pub having a few drinks. Nothing wrong comes out of humoring a guy." Tora grinned, "Without your expertise on the battlefield, I for one... would have died. When I looked into my savior's arms; I swore it was the ghost of you that I had seen. I am indebted." Tora grinned one of his cheesy grins again and bowed low.

"Now if we'll all stop the... erm, what's the word? ...animosity- towards each other," Tora said, with a muffled voice; his kiseru pipe had gone out again and he had to relight it, "Then maybe, you guys won't move around so fucking much so I can light my damn pipe!"

The deep purple smoke erupted out of Tora's mouth and Tora grinned, "Ever see that?"

"What?" Toshiro looked up, "It's just your smoke."

"Yeah, yeah I know... but my smoke used to be more blue; it's gone all purple now-"

Toshiro shook his head, "you're just imagining things man..."

Tora kept staring at the smoke rings halo'ing around his head, "Maybe..." He shrugged it off, "Right... who's got the next round?!"


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2010)

The breaking of the table interrupted Masukuyuu before he could finish his words and take another drink. He couple easily tell from Toshiro's tone and expression, that Akushou must have made a heavy impact on him. The actor smiled as he raised his cup to his lips. "A line from 'Heavy Brimstone' ''_When one has tasted defeat...he must swallow it and take another bite,_"" Masukuyuu quoted one of his in a perfect russian accent. His group began clapping shortly afterward.

The third shinigami also took his place into the conversation. Masukuyuu was one to always go around with a smile, but the one Tora had seemed creepy even to him. "Actor-san! A toast!" Tora yelled, raising his glass, "To you driving away Akushou!". Masukuyuu nodded as his group raised they're cups into the air. The actor gave a puzzled looked when he listened to Tora's words. 

"Well my friend, it must have been an extremely handsome ghost or you were on the brink of death closer than you thought. For When I arrived on the scene, Akushou had just escaped. Which led me to the hypothesis that Akushou ran off from simply sensing my spiritual energy, " Masukuyuu spoke his beliefs to them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

The arrogance of this man knew no bounds. Marcus' left eye twitched. The best possible thing to do now would to stand up and walk way. Or he might just take Cerberus' suggestion of skinning and applying it to this actor want to be.  "Yes Marcus, let that blood boil.",  "Yes Roman, call out to us.",  "And we shall lay waist to this man and destroy his claims of power.",  "We shall rend his flesh from his bones and he will cry to the heavens to let the pain stop. Then we will answer back softly. No." Cerberus proclaimed. A jagged grin crawled across Marcus' face  "Don't tempt me, since I'm sorely tempted to do so." Marcus growls under his breath. The grin fell to a scowl as he tasted the alcohol that Kenneth had left them.  "Fucking hell, this bastard even makes the booze taste bad." Marcus says as he sets the glass down. -blech- He grunts as he pulled his sleeve to his mouth. Licking it once or twice he gains the taste back. Either Kenneth screwed up, which was possible, or this actor was a poison to alcohol. 

 "Could you quit talking please, Mr. Actor. Your turning to booze to piss over here. If that is your power I can see why you'd make people run away." Marcus growled as he folded both arms over his chest. But Marcus' request was denied in the utmost quickest fashion, and with the saddest excuse of a Russian accent hat he had ever heard, and he had heard some bad fake accents in his time.



			
				Masukuyuu said:
			
		

> "A line from 'Heavy Brimstone' ''_When one has tasted defeat...he must swallow it and take another bite,_""



 Marcus grumbled, this guy was starting to annoy him. Maybe, just maybe he should release, hopefully this guy would piss his pants.



			
				Masukuyuu said:
			
		

> "Well my friend, it must have been an extremely handsome ghost or you were on the brink of death closer than you thought. For When I arrived on the scene, Akushou had just escaped. Which led me to the hypothesis that Akushou ran off from simply sensing my spiritual energy."




This guy obliviously believed his lies. Then a sinister idea crossed his mind, why not fight fire with fire?  ""Cowards die many times before their deaths; The valiant never taste of death but once. Of all the wonders that I yet have heard, it seems to me most strange that men should fear; Seeing that death, a necessary end, will come when it will come".  Julius Caesar. Scene II Act II." Marcus replied with an honest not over exaggerated English accent.  Masukuyuu's men applauded even louder then they did with Masukuyuu's performance.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2010)

Shino--

"Cough...." His body was badly injured. "D...damn it..." His vision blurred, His opponent had been kind enough to leave him alive. But not kind enough to leave him in good condition. Three broken ribs, four broken fingers, one dislocated shoulder and one black eye. The rest of his body was covered in burns, cuts and bruises. "W..what... kind of power...Was that..." Shino coughs, blood splattering on the ground and dribbling onto his shirt.

"I found one." Tahara walks over to Shino's body. "Please, come with me." Shino chuckled. "I couldn't move if i wanted too." Tahara nods. "Troublesome." Leaning down, she lifts Shino effortlessly and begins to carry him back to Kento's. "W..wait...How are you-""Please do not ask questions. Kento san is waiting."


Hueco Mundo-

"Look at them." Granrey raises his hand, a dark blue energy forming within it. "So many Hollows come to answer my call." He sees them, hundreds of gillians, adjuchas and normal hollows. But he can only sense two, two incredibly powerful beings. "The Vasto Lorde." His grin widens. "Alright then, a welcome is in order." He raises his hand with the condensed blue energy. "Sire, you can't mean to-" The lanky hollows reaches out a hand, but the ball fires into the air. "This is the cero of the El Rey Espada." He shouts. "Cero,  lluvia!" The orb reaches high into the sky and explodes outward, hundreds of miniature cero's rain down upon the entering Hollows. 

"Those who survive are worthy." Granrey turns his back and begins to head towards the towers atop Las Noches. "Should they die, They were worthless anyways."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 4, 2010)

Masajiro looked around, he couldn't see the beginning nor the end of this place. The size was ridiculously huge, far more enormous than he imagined any structure within Hueco Mundo would be, of course when you're a Gillian, the only thing you ever hear are the rumors about Las Noches, you don't normally visit it, so this had become sort of a gift to the insane Hollow. Masajiro remembered the line he said once they learned of this tournament.

“Ooh look, three tickets for a trip to Las Noches! Now who should I take?”

Akuryu laughed his head off at that line, and Masajiro started cackling to himself, however his cackling was shortly interrupted by an incredible amount of power.

“*This is the Cero of the El Ray Espada. Cero, lluvia.*”

Masajiro watched a blue ball of energy flow into the air, and suddenly the blue ball of energy exploded outward into tiny miniature Ceros.

“Oooh dear!” Masajiro shouted, “There's some dangerous fireworks going off here!” BOOOOOOOOOOOM The ceros started crashing into the Hollows one by one, “BAHAHAHAHA! This is going to be a fun day if this is their idea of a test!”


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2010)

Akuryu-

"Oh kids, how adorable they are!" Akuryu laughs, one of the Cero's heads directly for him. "Oh~" He leaps out of the way. "So close!" He laughed, but in the middle of his joy a cero hits his chest and sends him flying backwards, but Jouryoku puts a hand down to catch him. "Cough...." Akuryu lets out a cloud of smoke. "Don't try the blue icecream, It's dangerous! BWAHAHAHAHA!" He lets out a laugh and begins to expel dolls from his body. "If you wanna play that way!" 

Granrey looks behind him, sensing spirit energy being built. "Hmm?" Seven rings of dolls floated in the air near him, a red cero forming in each ring. "Someone seems to have an interesting power." He reaches down and grabs his blade. "But." With a single slash, the cero's were cut, exploding in the air. "You are weak." He grinned. "Ohh? Scary." Akuryu looked up with a sadistic grin on his face. "Come Masajiro. These can't kill me." 

Akuma-

BOOM! "HOLY CRAP! DID YOU SEE THAT!?" Ssob shouts. "IT TOTALLY JUST KILLED THAT GUY!" Ssbo's jaw nearly drops to the ground. "Yes, I saw." Akuma spat at the ground. "Come on, I'm going to enter this contest." He smirked. "But... you're not a hollow..." Ssob blinked. "You're right." Akuma turned and walked off to one of the other hollows entering the tourney, then cut off his head and brought back the mask. "And now." Plopping the other head out, he places the mask on himself. "I am." The mask belonged to a bull type hollow... Somehow, it was a perfect match for him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

*Michihiro…*

_“hey…” _He mutters. Michihiro is under rubble, he is knocked out. “hey…” He mutters again, then snores. _*“HEY!!!” *_He Shouts angrily, pushing up against the rocks and lifting them easily due to his increase in size. _“am I just not that fucking important!?” _He asks angrily. Then he notices a girl picking up a police officer and walking away. She is almost too far away for him to reach, but Michihiro manages to catch up to her and tap her on the shoulder. She turns Around to look up at the giant that is Michihiro. He has a shard of glass in his head and blood is just oozing out of the injury. 

_“what happened?”_ He asks Simply. 

*Blanco…*

Blanco stands out like a pole amongst the smaller hollows. He is huge and has a white mask with three horns poking out of it. The ring of spikes around his neck also pulsates with reiatsu. He is quite simply, a Gillian._ “cookies…” _He mutters, pointing to the rain of light coming down on everybody. This was apparently the cero of the El Ray Espada, whoever that was. It sound like a really nasty piece of Mexican candy. Blanco stares dumbly at the ceros for a few second, Before he realizes they aren’t cookies. 

He Stands there. The light is coming down. Then his Body splits open in rage. *“I WANT COOKIES~”* His mouth fires a Powerful cero from the darkness, the blast coming at the Blue light. He is actually pushed Back, narrowly missing the cero.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 4, 2010)

“Ooh that's cute!” Masajiro yells as one of the blue ceros come directly at him, “BUT IT'S WRONG!” Masajiro opens his mouth and fires a Cero, which manages to negate the blue Cero enough so that the impact doesn't kill him, “OOF!” Masajiro is sent backwards, coming to a stop a few feet away from Akuryu, “Wow! You were right! The blue icecream _is _dangerous, Akuryu-sama! GWHAHAHAHAHA!”

Masajiro watched as Akuryu formed dolls, which went up to where the El Ray Espada's location, and formed multiple rings around him which all prepared to fire ceros, however once fired the El Rey Espada easily come them down.

“Ooh! That's crazy, he didn't even blink!” Masajiro cackled, then nodded when Akuryu told him they were going, “Of course, there will be plenty of toys to play with here! GWHAHAHA!”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2010)

Rán's expression was caught between snarl of anger and joy, as she nimbly darted amongst the raining blasts, Hollow stronger but bulkier being crushed under their weight. Gersemi and Váli, who had tagged along to watch, disappeared under the sand, Gersemi quickly protecting them both.

But this was a challenge to Rán. A test. The way to prove she was worth something.

As the rain of Cero began to wear away, a wave of fire covered her, and as her Reiatsu built her yowling mouth glowed red, her own power charging within. The cero blasted upwards, crashing into just one of the countless blasts falling from the sky. And even then, Rán had to dodge the final blast.

Such _power_.

She licked her lips, staring at the source of it. Tasty, so tasty, delicious power, combat for the strong. She would have that one day. So she decided.


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Indeed, let us hope she finds a better place.? Ryuukan bowed his head in thought for a moment, and then finally came back to attention, remembering that Kagos had asked him a question.
> 
> ?So far the only thing I know is that a man named Akushou is the leader of the Reapers.? Ryuukan sighed a little, ?He started a war over at Kento's place, all the spiritually aware humans had been there so someone could explain to them what happened in Soul Society, apparently he's trying to gain his power back.?
> 
> ...



Kagos narrowed his eyes.
"The reapers..." He said calmly. 

Kagos looked at Ryuusen. "Same powers as you Ryuukan? I can sense some strong reiryoku in him."

Ryuukan nodded. 

"Then welcome to the Shashu." Kagos said. 

Back to Ryuukan. "We need to find out more on this Akushou, including his powers and details of his plan."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2010)

Hueco Mundo~ 


Reno, Lucina, and the Adjuchas Centurion, Reno just calls him Bob, walked along toward Las Noches. Lucina and Reno were still arguing over who was right and Maximus, the Centurion's real name, couldn't get a word in edge wise to correct Reno about his name. And if he did, Reno would largely ignore him or be a plain ass about it. "Sir, I can assure you my name is not Bob. It's Maximus." the centurion yells as he folds his arms over his chest.  "Huh? You says something Bob?" Reno snaps casting a glance toward the tag along. "You know that I'm right and your wrong about this. The light snack even agreed that you were wrong and he pledged his allegiance to you." Lucina chimed in cutting Maximus off before he could try and correct Reno again. 

 "What'd you say? Huh? I gave you my reasoning for being right! You know I'm right!" Reno yells back angrily as they started to mingle into a crowd of other Hollow that were converging on Las Noches. As Maximus followed he felt his soul sink just a little bit, maybe he should have asked the wolf girl to eat him. He was being ignored and humiliated. With a sigh his arms drop to his side as he slows his pace.  "Hey, HEY! Horse meat, you don't move it, we're going to leave you." Reno shouts from a short distance as he looked back to Maximus.  "On second thought, you can be someone else's burden!" Reno shouts back as he turns and sprints off after Lucina. "Oh no, I'll WILL prove my worth to you!" the Centurion says with confidence renewed. Dust kicks up as he galloped after his group. 



			
				El Ray Espada said:
			
		

> "This is the cero of the El Rey Espada." , "Cero, lluvia!"



 "Oh fuck." Reno says as the large Cero explodes to many.  "Lucina." Reno squeezes out. "Yeah?" she replies in the same tone.  "Cheese it." Reno replies as he jumps to the side. Lucina just nods in agreement as she too evades the first of the volley to rain around them. "Hey what are you guys do...." -Ba DoOoOoOoM!- in the instant that Maximus caught up with Lucina and Reno he is evaporated by the El Ray Espada's Cero. Only a smoking crater is left where he once stood.  "Damn, I was going to eat him as a snack later." Reno spits as he countinues to weave through the rain of death. 

 "This guy pisses me off." Reno snaps as he starts to fire his own Cero to help decrease the speed of the incoming attacks so he could evade more easily.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

?I agree, finding out information swiftly would be a great idea.? Ryuukan sighed, ?Unfortunately, we don't have very good associations with Soul Society, Kento's probably not going to be in a mood to explain anything right now even if I could arrange a meeting with him, and Ryuusen's contact probably knows very little about Akushou as is.?

?_You are correct there._? Kagos narrowed his eyes, ?_I'm going back to the base, you should probably head home, your son looks like he could use some rest, it's been a long day for everyone._?

Ryuukan nodded, ?That seems like a good idea, we can deal with this issue when the time comes for Akushou to attack again.?

Kagos and the Shashu took off to return back to the base, and Ryuukan turned to look at Ryuusen, ?We should probably head back home now, you're going to need a day's worth of rest.? Ryuukan chuckled, ?Maybe tomorrow I'll give you a little break from training so all this can soak in.?

Ryuusen grinned slightly, ?I don't think that will be necessary, Otou-san.? Ryuusen turned around, and both of them began the walk back home, ?I'll have plenty of time to think about this once we get home.?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2010)

Inside Las Noches---

"The numbers have dwindled by a few hundred my lord." An arrancar bows before him. "I've noticed." Standing atop one of the buildings under the false sky of Las Noches Granrey watches the hollows step inside. "Hmm?" One of them catches his interest right away, a normal hollow wielding a club. "His reiatsu is off. A shinigami?" He thinks to himself. "What would one be doing here. Interesting." He points at the hollow. "I wish for that one to be apart of the contest. Place him in the first fight." The arrancar nods. "As you wish master." 

"Wait." A voice calls. "Suzaku." Granrey watches the hollows enter the dome still. "I have given an order, once that order is given, it is to be followed." Suzaku nods. "I understand my lord, however, I would like to propose something, if you would allow it." Granrey turns to his Espada. "Yes?" He asks. "I wish to send my Fraccion to battle him instead. One of the weaker ones, a regular hollow." Granrey rubs his chin. "A hollow who could not obtain the status of gillian to fight him eh? Sounds interesting. I will allow this match Suzaku." "Thank you my lord." Suzaku bows. 

"S..sir?" The arrancar asks. "You heard Suzaku, Make it so." The arrancar nods and rushes away. "The weak are so interesting." He grinned.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 5, 2010)

*Soul Society
7th Division Quarters*​
_*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu ...*_

  The dancing currents of the wind bellowed overhead the 7th Division quarters in brief gusts, though for the most part the weather was mild mannered. Seireitei was nothing like the distract 80# he had spent so many years surviving in, in was no longer such a battle to keep on moving forward, for once he could rest and relax. Regain his sense of self and simple quirks he had long forgotten. Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu sat crossed legged on one of the platforms leading into the division quarters, a small cup of sake beside him, and Mukujara laying in front of his knees in its? sheath. For the moment he was kept company only by silence and his own contemplation, he was used to this.

  It had not been too long since he had joined the 7th Division, all its customs and manners were alien to him at first. He was taught the proper procedures in their academy, but they varied so highly from what he was used to it took a long time to truly grasp them, and even now he was more used to fighting someone to the death upon their first meet instead of simply being polite. As these thoughts journeyed through his mind, the Shinigami let out a deep sigh of annoyance at his own inner worrying. It was nothing to be troubled with, e had met the Captain and his personality was background were not a complete mystery to the members of his squad. Baku opened his eyes and raised his sake cup to his lips to take a small sip. For now he would simply enjoy the sun until called elsewhere, since most of the Division was away things seemed a little less tense.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2010)

Hueco Mundo- Las Noches--

"Well then, Now that you have all made it." Granrey leaps off the building and lands in front of the hollows. "Not many of you seem to be left." He looks around. "Interesting." He nods. "Alright then, We have set up four domes outside. The first will house you normal hollows." He turns to the Gillian. "The second will house you." then to the Adjuchas. "The third you." and finally to the Two vasto lordes that stood before him. "And finally, you." He grins. 

"If you would be so kind as to step back, I'll use a special Negacion to transfer you there." The groups split up, Hollow, Gillian, Adjucha and Vasto lorde. "We can travel there ourselves." The vasto comment. "Yes, I understand that." The ground beneath them begins to glow orange. "But i have set up this transfer using stolen technology from the shinigami. As well as mixing in my own negacion. Understand, This took some effort and i would like to use it." He smirked. "It seems we have no choice." Akuma looked down at the ground. "This feels weird." 

VZZZZZZT~ The negation sends them into their respective domes. Each one is massive, housing a ring in the center, the ring has been cut into the ground and has two hundred foot walls. ZZZZZZTTT A monitor appears above the ring. "Greetings. You will find that these rings are quite large and quite deep. No fears, I know most of you can escape these walls upon victory. The loser will be taken out using a door located on one of the walls." He brings up a split screen of the ring. 

"The rules are simple, Do not leave the ring until victory has been attained. You also may not kill your opponent, even trash have their place in my kingdom. For everything else, go all out." He smirked, the ring vanished and became a list of names. "The first round fights will go as such, The hollow Akuma Vs the Fraction Seina. The gillian Blanco Vs the Gillian Verde. The Adjuchas, Akuryu Vs The Adjuchas Batcha. Go on with your fights everyone."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

*Human World - Somewhere near Kento's shop.*

“Aah..” Hogo looked up to see a weird looking ball of sort come down. As it came downward from the air, Hogo suddenly realized it was a cannonball headed straight towards him, “UWAAH!” Hogo dived out of the way, BLAM the cannonball hit a wall behind him and exploded, leaving behind a message on the wall, "Who.. who did that..?!" Hogo's heart thudded, DA-DUMP DA-DUMP DA-DUMP, however he then noticed the message and began reading it.

“Multiple Rogue Shinigami have escaped into the human world, all of them are at most 25th seat level in power. You will have one week in order to find these Shinigami and take them out. If you fail, the Reapers will recruit them into their ranks to train them. I wish you all ~~ gooood ~~ luuuck!”

The message had been signed as being from Kento, and Hogo blinked a little bit, before smiling, “That explains the crazy method used." Hogo sighed, calming himself. "One week to find them.. I'd better find someone to team up with, it doesn't look like Shino-san is coming out of there any time soon.” Hogo had still been near Kento's shop, not too far away, as he had been waiting for Shino to exit the shop, he had seen Shino carried off into the shop to be treated from his wounds.

---------------------------

*Konami Household*

“Ahh home at last.” Ryuusen cheered, stretching his body and allowing his limbs to relax, Ryuusen had been excited to say he could lay down for once, and he opened the window in order to let the fresh air from outside into his room. Luckily for him he did, cause the next thing Ryuusen noticed was some sort of weird ball like shape flying towards his house. "What the..?" Ryuusen called out, before realizing it was a small cannonball, "WHA?!" Ryuusen ducked as the ball flew into his window, BLAM! The cannonball left behind a message after exploding, and Ryuusen turned around to see the message, his heart still thudding, "Who.. who in the hell sends a message like that?!"


“Multiple Rogue Shinigami have escaped into the human world, all of them are at most 25th seat level in power. You will have one week in order to find these Shinigami and take them out. If you fail, the Reapers will recruit them into their ranks to train them. I wish you all ~~ gooood ~~ luuuck!”

The message had been signed from Kento, and Ryuusen arched an eyebrow as he read it.

"Oh that Kento guy sent it.. well that explains a lot about his character." Ryuusen chuckled to himself. “Rogue Shinigami, huh?” Ryuusen sighed in defeat, “Well at least I have a week to find them, therefore I can take my time.” Ryuusen flopped down onto the bed, thinking about his strategy for finding this Shinigami.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

*Human World - Outside of the Suzuki Household*

"Ah boy, that was a great nap!" Amaya rubbed her eyes as she stepped out onto the porch outside of her front door. It was bright outside, so she shielded her eyes using one of her arms, before taking a seat down on one of the porch steps. She yawned loudly, before picking up a sketchpad and a pencil that she brought with her. She began sketching out an outline of what looked to be a cross between a robot, a dinosaur, and a human woman.

"Oh boy, this is going to be great! She'll be an important citizen..." Lost in her little world, Amaya hummed a tune to herself as she continued sketching out her new character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

R?n's eyes narrowed, as she stared at the two Hollow walking forward for their first battle. There was...something familiar. She probed her memories.



InfIchi said:


> Akuryu jumped out of the way, however his left arm was caught in the attack and gained three nice burning cuts through it. "Waaaaaaaah~~ HOT~~~~" he laughed and grabbed the cat by the back of it's neck. "Hey kitty~~" He smiled at her. "Wannna be just like me!?" He tilted his head and opened his eyes wide. "SANITY CRUSH~~~" he laughed as the purple energy flowed into the cat like hollow. "NOW I RUN~~" Akuryu took off running, in a rather goofy fashion.
> 
> "Woohoo~~" He turned a corner and hopped on one foot. "Come and catch me pretty kitty~~ We'll make this a game of cat and mouse~ BWAHAHAHAHA DO YOU GET IT!? You're a cat! I'm running like a mouse! HAHAHAHA!!! I'M CLEVER HUH!!?!?!! HUH!?!?!?" He laughed hysterically, he didn't seem to understand that this was a fight, he treated it like a kind of game. To see just which of them could last the longest.



She was surprised how well her memories arranged themselves, in her new Adjuchas state.

Yes, Akuryu. Only once, she had tangled with him. Oh to do so again, feel the fire and fury that his attack had let course through her soul. To lose herself in battle and be consumed by her own flames, becoming an avatar of destruction which consumed all in her lust for battle, lust for blood and fang and flame.

Oh she hoped she would meet him on the field once more.



Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan blinked a little, waking up on the mattress. He'd found and dragged one onto the roof of his building, resting there overnight. He'd determined himself really hard to put off with a bit of cold, so he could sleep anywhere. But he hadn't had a sheet, so he was a little confused as to why there was a nice warm layer of bedclothes over him. He stood up, stretched and yawned, stepping to the building edge to look over the city as the sun illuminated it.
> 
> What a beautiful day.
> 
> ...



"I can't believe you hurt me," Ryan whined, rubbing the bump his head had grown after his father's discipline. Meir Ryuzeki looked down at his son with a look of amusement.

"You can't?" He raised an eyebrow. "How long has it been since you were last under this roof if you can't remember something like that."

"No what I mean is I literally can't believe you *hurt* me," Ryan stressed the word, "It's gotten very difficult to do lately."

"Bah!" Meir waved a hand, "No son of mine can escape this fist. Don't think Tyler's the only one around with decent strength. Your mother and I were strongly tied to his family, it's why he's training you now."

"Huh," Ryan sat up, stopping the rubbing of his head, "That'd mean you knew Isis-san, then, wouldn't it?"

Meir paused. Paused and stared at Ryan. Ryan suddenly realised that was the stupidest thing he could possibly have said.

"That no good PUNK," Meir roared, slamming a hand into his fist. "I ASKED him if you'd been hiding out at his place and he said no! Doesn't he have any sympathy for a parent's worries?"

"But," Ryan's mother, Aphra, had emerged with a box of bandages for Ryan's numerous scrapes. She was quietly applying them as Ryan mumbled something apologetic to her disappointed aura. "To think Tyler would talk about Isis. He's always suffered a depression about what happened with her. Always."

"A good point," Meir paused, placing a hand under his chin, "What did occur, that Tyler told you about Isis, rest her soul. Ryan?"

Ryan was quickly flinging through his mind for a good excuse, when a sudden cannonball flew through the open window of their house, exploding against the wall opposite. Ryan, as well as his parents, turned to stare at the message.

?Multiple Rogue Shinigami have escaped into the human world, all of them are at most 25th seat level in power. You will have one week in order to find these Shinigami and take them out. If you fail, the Reapers will recruit them into their ranks to train them. I wish you all ~~ gooood ~~ luuuck!?

"Oh you stupid stupid bastard," Ryan put a hand over his face and groaned as his parents read the message. He'd never escape this. Unless he got out now. By the time his parents, very much confused, turned to look at Ryan, all that was left was a blinking outline of the space now vacant of his body.

"Stupid stupid stupid!" Ryan roared, racing down the road away from his house. "How am I meant to explain this why weren't you more discrete?" He continued to charge along, not bothering to consider the Reiatsu presences about, which he really should what with rogue Shinigami about.

His eyes widened as he nearly slammed straight into a woman who was standing straight in the middle of the road, staring at the sky lost in imagination. He was very fleet-footed about stepping around her, but still was in a state of shock by the time he recovered.

"Sorry, sorry!" he exclaimed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

She put down her pencil, her hand tired from sketching out the rather intricate design of her robot hybrid. She figured she could step out onto the road; there wasn't much happening, and it's not like anybody would mow her down.

She stepped off the porch, and walked down towards the road, looking up at the sky. She pictured multiple alien ships flying around, dog fighting with each other over some fat ugly princess. The thought brought a smile to her a face; it could make for an interesting plot.

She was snapped back to reality when someone was saying their apologies. Looking around, she saw a young man beside her, apparently apologizing to...her? She tilted her head, slightly confused.

"Er...are you talking to me?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"Oh man," Ryan sweatdropped, "I nearly ran headlong into you. You're standing here in the middle of the road, what would you have done if I'd been a car?"

Ryan moved over to the side of the road, encouraging the girl to follow.

"Seriously that's way too carefree," he couldn't help but stare at her incredulously. "You could have been seriously hurt, be more careful."

~~~

When Isis awoke, it was getting on to the afternoon once more. She emerged from the barracks, no one around at the time to barrage her with questions. She was almost ready. There was just one thing left she needed to do. One aspect of fear that needed dealing with. She headed off quickly, in the direction of Second Division.

Heron was around, doing his own personal drills. He looked up in surprise to see Isis, and immediately raced over to ask if she was okay. "I'm fine," Isis waved, looking somewhat stressed. This was going to be the worst part. "Heron, I need you to do something for me."

"What is it?" he creased his eyebrows, glass eye rolling a little. "Are you sure you're okay? Isis, we all saw it."

"Lavida," she said the name of Heron's brother, the name of the man she had torn the mind of apart, drunk under the control of her own Zanpakutō. "I want to see him."

Heron paused. A request he hadn't been expecting. "You can, I suppose," he thought aloud. "But he won't react to you. He won't react to anything. He's being kept in a special holding medical barracks."

Heron led Isis along the way, throwing various questions about her mental state at her, all which she brushed off. She seemed so impatient. As if she was in a rush to do something. Isis was stressed. This was the final step. After this, she would be her true self, at long last. She knew it.

Lavida had been kept in a cell with a bed, and fed and bathed regularly. He was a vegetable, one who's mind had been shattered, seemingly beyond repair. To Heron's surprise, noises began to come from him the moment Isis was standing before him.

"No," the mumble turned to coherent words, "Go away. I didn't mean it. Don't make me see it, don't make me do it. I don't want to. It shouldn't be this way. Go away. GO AWAY!"

Heron jumped back at the yell. Isis, for her part, took the initiative and slid the cell door open, stepping inside.

"Isis!" Heron yelled.

"GO AWAY!" Lavida screamed, backing into the corner, away from the presence that had shown him all the evil he had committed, the people killed, the betrayals he felt he had made under Second's cold and efficient modus operandi, the friends he had broken.

Isis stepped forward, and blocked his strike, as he tried to lunge at the terror phantom before him. Quickly she moved around him, placing an arm around his chest, her head resting on his neck.

"It's okay," she did her best to mimic one of the more prominent voices she remembered, having seen all of Lavida's nightmares, having had them burned into her by what Kingdom of Nightmares had done, the first time he had manifested. "It's okay," she repeated, getting the voice right. "We forgive you."

Lavida froze.

"We know what you had to do. Why you had to do it. It's not your fault." A whimper emerged from the man's mouth, a mangled form of 'I'm sorry'. "Please stop blaming yourself. We understand. We have forgiven. It's time to move on. It's not your fault."

Lavida sunk to the ground, holding his head, shaking heavily. Isis placed a hand on his head, and did her best to feel the remnants of her Reiatsu, still left by Kingdom's prolonged attack. She snuffed them out.

"Woman," Lavida was on all fours, gasping heavily, trying to recover his breath. But he was himself once more. Isis stood there, waiting for the words. "Thank you."

She sighed. Breathed out. It was done. She had atoned for her mistake, her loss of control, her arrogance. It was all done. She stepped out of the cell, to the gaping Heron.

She smiled at him, a wide smile, full of vibrancy, full of everything that had attracted people to Isis, and devoid of the destructive nature that her fear had created. "I'm okay now," she breathed out once more. "I am me."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

Ayame blinked, and started to laugh. It wasn't a full-blown laugh, but the serious worry the man was showing was amusing. After she stopped, she nodded in agreement. "Yeah, but sometimes I just get caught up in my own world, you know? Besides, if worst comes to worst, Red Scarlet can come save me!" 

She pumped her fist in the air. "Cause he's a hero!" She looked over back at the boy. "By the way, name's Ayayme. Ayame Suzuki. I'm an aspiring mangaka. I will one day save the world with my manga! Then I'll be a hero just like Red Scarlet."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame blinked, and started to laugh. It wasn't a full-blown laugh, but the serious worry the man was showing was amusing. After she stopped, she nodded in agreement. "Yeah, but sometimes I just get caught up in my own world, you know? Besides, if worst comes to worst, Red Scarlet can come save me!"
> 
> She pumped her fist in the air. "Cause he's a hero!" She looked over back at the boy. "By the way, name's Ayayme. Ayame Suzuki. I'm an aspiring mangaka. I will one day save the world with my manga! Then I'll be a hero just like Red Scarlet."



"Hah," Ryan laughed a little. This was all just too ridiculous. He laughed a little more, feeling some stress run out. Ayame decided she'd laugh too. It looked like fun.

After a while, Ryan settled. "Haha," he wiped his eyes, blinking from the laughter, "You're ridiculous you know that," he chuckled some more. "My name's Ryan Ryuuzeki, it's nice to meet you." he thought a little about Ayame's declaration. "That's good though," he remarked, "having a hero to believe in. I think everyone needs that. Or someone to be that. I try to do my best to help people too."

Ryan shrugged a little. "Wait, Red Scarlet. I remember that! One of the best heroes we had as a kid." Ryan blinked a little more. "You said 'Suzaki'," he remarked. "Is that Suzaki as in Ryo Suzaki?"

~~~

Isis sighed, relaxing a little. All the weight was off her shoulders. She felt stronger than ever, because now there was nothing holding her back. She'd grown, matured, overcome her weaknesses and evolved. She was stronger now.

"Heron," she spoke to him, who'd sat with her. "I joined Fifth Division because I feared my Zanpakutō, what it would do. That...is no longer a fear of mine. I have overcome that. It's time I pursue my own path of strength further, and I know while I've learned great amounts thanks to Fifth, it isn't my ultimate destination. I want to join Second."

Heron stared at her. Then laughed. She was nothing but surprises. "I can say for sure I'd believe you're welcome here," he remarked. "You have all the skills and potential that will make you a great member of this Division."

"It also means you don't have to have an eye kept on me due to knowing what went down with Lavida," she chuckled and poked him in the side. He stared at her, more shocked this time. "Oh don't act like that, we both knew what would happen with that knowledge revealed," she shrugged. "This is easier for everyone, isn't it?"

"And you can accept all that, right away?" Heron asked, still in shock. "I must admit, I didn't think you were the kind of person who could face darker aspects like that."

"Well maybe I wasn't," Isis shrugged, "But things change. I've changed. This will work."

"True," Heron turned away from her, to think his own thoughts, "I suppose it will. I'll place a recommendation for you to be assigned to this Division. You'll have to get transfer permission from yours though."

"Of course," Isis nodded, standing, "I'll be off then. See you again."

"Isis," Heron held her attention for a moment, his one good eye staring into her own. "Thank you."

Isis smiled, and vanished. Heron couldn't help but admit, she was getting stronger in all ways. It made him smile as well.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

Ayame nodded. Ryan Ryuuzeki, she would have to remember that name in the future. Somehow, she felt as though that was something important. But what surprised her was that Ryan knew of Red Scarlet, and even remarked of him as one of his best heroes. Ayamae grinned.

"Yeah, Ryo Suzuki is my dad. He's the reason I want to be a mangaka, and why I admire Red Scarlet so much." She paused for a moment. "You really thought he was one of the best?" She had never "met" someone who read her father's work. Usually, she would see people come up to her dad, and shake his hand, thank him for creating such a wonderful character. But this was the first time a peer of hers actually mentioned it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"Of course," Ryan beamed a little. Most of the time he'd never gotten to discuss that manga he'd read when he was younger. "He was a champion, an inspiration, you know?"

Ryan neglected to mention that heroes of his youth had been running around in his head a lot lately. With his decision to be the leader of all the new humans cropping up with powers, he had to think a lot about how to look after many people at once, introduce them to the world of the spiritual, help them not freak out as much as they would if dumped into it alone.

He hadn't made much progress, there was no real unification besides friendship between most of them, but he was trying. He knew sooner or later, he'd have done his part and saved a lot of people. Maybe he might be called a hero one day? That'd be nice.

Movement across the street caught his attention. Suddenly he could sense a Reiatsu that had been meekly hidden all this time. It was a two legged lizard, happily watching the televisions in the shop window. It's aura was that of a Hollow's. Ryan stared.

"Oh you are kidding me," he nearly facepalmed. Right now, he was making a new, normal, friend and a freaking Hollow of all things shows up. What to do now?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

"Yeah, my dad always had a knack for making cool superheroes. Though he was seriously lacking when it came to memorable locations..." She drifted off, not wanting to criticize whatever else was wrong with her dad's manga series. Not that it was the best; it sold moderately well, and it was popular for the kind of manga it was. She just had a little more than a few criticisms. But she figured this wasn't the time to talk about that, especially since Ryan seemed a little distressed. 

"Something wrong?" Ayame looked up. "No alien invaders coming in from the skies. No giant beetle cavalry either."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"No n-giant beetle cavalry?"

Not one for the non-sequitur, Ryan paused. This one was...more than a little strange. Then he laughed, who was he to talk. He glanced back in theHollow's direction, making sure they weren't hurting anyone. Surely he could track it down and deal with it later.

In glancing at the Hollow, Ryan had the bad luck to make direct eye contact with him. The Hollow paused, mouth open.

No no no no, Ryan began repeating in his head, go away, don't come over here.

The Hollow began crossing the road.

"Oh hell," Ryan stated out loud.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

Ayame joined along in the laughter, though she didn't see why Ryan looked so worried. Maybe it was past curfew? It would have been plausible, if it weren't the middle of the day. But even more so, Ryan started to say something, but not directed at her. Or so she thought. 

Deciding to turn around, she was met with the appearance of a creature; something one wouldn't see in her world, but out of a manga. She tried and hold back her excitement, but it leaked out in a form of a smile. She turned to Ryan and pointed at the creature

"That thing right there. I recognize it, but from where..." She paused. "I know for certain it came from a manga."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"Wait," Ryan raised a hand, mouth half open as his head turned between the small Hollow and Ayame. No way. No freaking way. No way in hell does he out and out just run into another powered human by coincidence. That does not happen.

"RARGH!" the Hollow's mask cracked open as it screamed, suddenly lunging at the two. Ryan quickly raised a leg, planting it right in the Hollow's gut and knocking it back a little. It recovered and screamed at the two.

"Ah DAMMIT!" Ryan grabbed Ayame by the shoulder and made to head out away from the Hollow, get her away from it. She still looking a little phased out.

"Come on!" he urged, "Let's go!"

"Food tasty food!" the voice emerged from the Hollow, who was swaying from side to side, "Now I eat the tasty humans!"

Ryan reached out and grabbed Ayame by the wrist, pulling her along as he took off to try and lose this damn monster.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Akuryu-

"Oh? I get to go first!" He laughed and leaped through the air, flipping as he did so. "I'm so excited! What should i do first! oh? A hole? Why's there a hole~?" He looked to one of the Arrancar's standing by it and was quickly pushed down into the hole. "OOH! HOW RUDE~~" THUD!!! Before him stood a rather large Adjuchas, with odd arms longer then his body. "Boy you are an ugly motha-Shut yo mouth!" Akuryu laughs. "I am Batcha, Ruler of these sands!" Akuryu blinks. "No, that's me. you've got it wrong." 

Batcha leans back and lets out a hardy laugh. "YOU THINK SUCH A PUNY ADJUCHAS CAN BE-" THWAM! Akuryu leaped and kicked Batcha's mask. "I'M BIG WHERE IT COUNTS~ BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!" As the fights go on, the monitor above the ring broadcasts all three current marches. "Oh~ Look it there!" Akuryu points up. "It's that bastard~ HI BASTARD~" He waves at the image of Akuma. "Urgh.... You little..." Batcha's arm begins to cock backwards. "PUNCH!" the fist flies forward, Akuryu jumps and flips over it. 

"That's rude! I was saying hi to my old college roomie!" Akuryu huffs. "YOUR A HOLLOW!" Akuryu grabs a hold of Batcha's arm. "And i'mma... SANITY CRUSH!" He laughs. "What the hell are..... GRAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!" Batcha begins to laugh. "DOLL BOMB!" Akuryu's doll forms at his foot as he leaps and turns, kicking the doll into Batcha's face, BOOOOOM!!!! "NNNGRAH!!!" Batcha grabs at his face. "You son of a...." Zzzzzzzzz.... "W..what the hell is that...?" He looks up to see three rings of dolls surrounding him. 

"Cero~" VVVVVVVVVVVVVVZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZTTTTTTTTTTTTTT the beams crash into their target and create a large red blast that sends Akuryu into the wall. "Cough~ Cough~ Cough~" He shakes his head. "Hey~ you alive~ BWAHAAHHAHAHAHA!" He chuckles. "Nnnngh.... S...son of.." Batcha reaches out and falls to the ground. "OH!? HOW WEAK!" Akuryu laughs again. "Think again!" a lump begins to form on Batcha's back. "eh?" SPLART! His back explodes and there stands another Batcha. "This is my power!" Akuryu blinks. "Oh... Interesting."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

She watched as the creature thing lunged at them both. However, Ryan fended it off by kicking it, which only seemed to anger it more. She was confused as to what this actually was, before before she could inquire, she was grabbed by the wrist, and was soon following Ryan, running away from whatever that thing was. 

"You know, this looks like one of the minions of the Black Mask." She snapped her free fingers, as a metaphorical light bulb appeared over her head. "Yeah, that must be it! Somebody is playing an elaborate prank, right? They heard us talk about Red Scarlet, so they decided to cosplay as a Black Mask minion!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"Okay, sure," Ryan continued along, hauling Ayame after her, "We can deal with this later. First, let's get going."

Ayame seemed quite happy to be pulled along, lost in her own little world of imagination. Ryan groaned a little inwardly. This was chaotic.

The Hollow was bouncing from wall to wall, across the street, chasing after them. It seemed quite happy they were running. Gave it something fun to do. It hadn't really cared about the fact living humans could see it, or that the male had actually delivered a pretty impressive kick to it. It just knew this was prey.

"I've really got to start carrying something easily used around with me," Ryan muttered, trying to figure out how to lose the Hollow. The people around were looking at him a little strangely, as he rushed down the street tagging along the zoned-out girl.

_All I ever used was Duality_, Ryan thought to himself, contemplating how he'd combat the Hollow. _But that Spirit Fission, if I can channel the 'Pure' Reiatsu I could break it in two easily. But it's hard, I only was able to do it because I'd been pushed so far. Because I'd wanted to make her pay._ A grimace showed on his face, as he thought of Liana.

A small park up ahead appeared, and Ryan burst into it, spinning around to face the opposite direction. Trees, good cover, not many people. This was the environment. Ayame had spiralled off, and was looking a little confused with all the ruckus and movement, though still more spaced out than was normal.

Ryan watched, mind locked on the presence of the Hollow. It was charging straight at them. There'd be no escaping here, he'd have to outright take it down. And consequently reveal the fact he was not ordinary by any stretch to Ayame. Not that she was either, if she could see the Hollow. He took a stance.

Tyler and Isis had laid down the basics of their personalised combat style, an instinctive assault that would actually use Ryan's spiritual body to guide his physical one, overlapping both selves to give greater strength and skill than before. _The Art of the Sun_, they had called it. As he prepared the movements of the attacks he would execute, a faint red aura from the Reiatsu overlap formed about him.

~~~

Isis knocked quietly on the Captain's door, having returned to her Division. For however much longer it would be that way. Heron had immediately gone to send a request for the Captain of Second to give Isis the Division Entrance test the moment she returned, so that the switching process would occur smoothly. Not that the captain wouldn't immediately jump on the application anyway, but it didn't hurt to cover your bases. Thoroughness was an important skill.

Now Isis just had to give her reasons for moving to Second to her Captain. She straightend her back a little, standing tall. She'd overcome her fears, she was stronger now. There was no reason to cower when she was following her path.

When the reply of "come in" came through the door, she opened it, stepped inside and bowed in respect.

"Captain Jukuren," she spoke with respect, "I would like to request a transfer to Second Division, in following my goal to grow as a Shinigami."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis knocked quietly on the Captain's door, having returned to her Division. For however much longer it would be that way. Heron had immediately gone to send a request for the Captain of Second to give Isis the Division Entrance test the moment she returned, so that the switching process would occur smoothly. Not that the captain wouldn't immediately jump on the application anyway, but it didn't hurt to cover your bases. Thoroughness was an important skill.
> 
> Now Isis just had to give her reasons for moving to Second to her Captain. She straightend her back a little, standing tall. She'd overcome her fears, she was stronger now. There was no reason to cower when she was following her path.
> 
> ...



"Interesting." Jukuren kept his chair facing out a window. "You understand the rules of the second don't you?" He questions. "They are even more strict then i am on their soldiers. Seriousness, E motionlessness, You will become a tool of assassination. No time for friends or feelings. They will bring you down, Do not protect a comrade in battle, ignore them and strike while the opponent is distracted. It is not a cheerful place Isis... I could see you wanting to grow as a shinigami. But i do not recommend going there. It will only bring chaos into your heart... Why not pick the thireenth? Tsu-sempai is a very kind women under her warriors heart. She would be better for you then Hansen-san."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Interesting." Jukuren kept his chair facing out a window. "You understand the rules of the second don't you?" He questions. "They are even more strict then i am on their soldiers. Seriousness, E motionlessness, You will become a tool of assassination. No time for friends or feelings. They will bring you down, Do not protect a comrade in battle, ignore them and strike while the opponent is distracted. It is not a cheerful place Isis... I could see you wanting to grow as a shinigami. But i do not recommend going there. It will only bring chaos into your heart... Why not pick the thireenth? Tsu-sempai is a very kind women under her warriors heart. She would be better for you then Hansen-san."



"I understand this," Isis spoke, "It will be hard. I will have to become a weapon, a tool of death. Quell my feelings, cut off my heart, become cold and untouchable. Everything I was before that everyone thought wrong about me."

She looked up, eyes full of fire. "But I'm different now, stronger, rebuilt truer than before. No matter how I act, it won't shatter who I am inside. All that responsibility, all that demand, I can weather it, even though it will be hard. Because it will be hard. Is why I must do so. I have seen my true self, and the trials I have gone through, the trials still ahead. This is what I need to do."

Isis smiled, placing a hand at her Zanpakutō. "In a more utilitarian view, learning to control and switch off my emotions and to act in a cold and efficient way will also allow me to bring out Kingdom of Nightmares' true potential without being consumed by his power."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I understand this," Isis spoke, "It will be hard. I will have to become a weapon, a tool of death. Quell my feelings, cut off my heart, become cold and untouchable. Everything I was before that everyone thought wrong about me."
> 
> She looked up, eyes full of fire. "But I'm different now, stronger, rebuilt truer than before. No matter how I act, it won't shatter who I am inside. All that responsibility, all that demand, I can weather it, even though it will be hard. Because it will be hard. Is why I must do so. I have seen my true self, and the trials I have gone through, the trials still ahead. This is what I need to do."
> 
> Isis smiled, placing a hand at her Zanpakutō. "In a more utilitarian view, learning to control and switch off my emotions and to act in a cold and efficient way will also allow me to bring out Kingdom of Nightmares' true potential without being consumed by his power."



"I don't approve of this morally Isis. You will not become a better person for this. Believe me, you do not know the horrors of the second division. You will be forced to do things, terrible acts that no other division would force onto their men. That is why the second was made. It is their job to do the things we all do not have the heart too. It is not a place for humans, friendship, or even beasts. It is a place for merely blades who have no life outside their field of battle. Silent assassins." Shita shook his head. "Go if you want, but if you stay, i will not welcome you back to this division again Isis. I can not spare the trouble of bringing you back from that hell a second time."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2010)

"I've seen it once," Isis looked down at the hilt of her sword. "I know what lies ahead on my path. Thank you for your guidance and your assistance in my recovery and restoration, Captain Jukuren. One day, I hope you look at me again and see how I have grown. The strength I have found. I will not disappoint you."

Isis bowed once more, and left the Division.

She still hadn't run into Alyssa, or her other friends, but that was not a problem. She would see them in due time, and she knew they'd understand her. She looked about for someone particular though, however he was not here. Whatever, she smiled, she'd deal with him later. It didn't particularly matter when. She just preferred sooner so that she'd still be on the defensive.

She entered Second Division once more, and connected her mind to her sword, standing before Kingdom of Nightmares.

"Give me strength," she demanded of him.

*As you wish,* a smile appeared on his featureless face. Isis's eyes opened again.

She was surrounded. Not publicly, but she could sense the presences now. She was standing here, her full potential ready to grow. And she knew the trials she would face ahead.

"I know you're here," she announced to the quiet, seemingly empty surrounds. "I've lived long enough for something like this. May I face the real test now?"

She was being bold, confident. But she believed in herself. Sure there were plenty stronger. Sure there were plenty more fearless. Sure, there was probably one amongst the numbers right now who would slit her throat for just this.

But Isis was here on her terms, as her own person. This challenge, she would face. This long trial, she would overcome. This battle, she would win.

*Grow well, do not disappoint me.*

_To the top. Just like we said._


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Koshima burst out of the door of his residence, and looked around for a few moments, then looked down at his Zanpaktou, a smirk forming on his face, a sigh of content coming from his lips, that little nap did wonders for him.

?Wow.. unreal.. my gosh..? Koshima grinned, ?This is AMAZING! I feel INCREDIBLE! YES YES YES YES! I AM RENEWED! I FEEL GREAT! I CAN DO THIS! URAGH!? Koshima chuckled with the grin still on his face, ?Yes! I'm home! I'm ALIVE! This is all a MIRACLE! I'm AWAKE! I'm WIDE AWAKE!? Koshima broke out in a fit of laughter, however it quickly died down from the number of odd faces he was getting.

?Aheheh... sorry? Koshima smiled nervously, ?I'm a little delirious from everything that happened in the human world.?

Koshima's eyes widened as he remembered something, ?Oh right, I need to go talk to Isis-san regarding what Toshiro-san wanted.? Koshima almost headed off towards the Captain's quarters to meet her, however she had already left, and was headed somewhere else. Koshima decided to follow her, curious as to where she was headed, and followed her straight to the 2nd Division Headquarters. Koshima narrowed his eyes a little, if she were coming here that could only mean one thing.

?Isis-san plans on joining this Division?? Koshima sighed, ?That's no good, even if she managed to mend her heart like she said, it takes much more than a strong heart to be a part of this division.? Koshima decided he would stay outside of the Division Quarters, he really didn't feel like following her in there. Hansen-taichou always had a way of making him feel rather uneasy, and he didn't feel like dealing with that right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I've seen it once," Isis looked down at the hilt of her sword. "I know what lies ahead on my path. Thank you for your guidance and your assistance in my recovery and restoration, Captain Jukuren. One day, I hope you look at me again and see how I have grown. The strength I have found. I will not disappoint you."
> 
> Isis bowed once more, and left the Division.
> 
> ...



"How many did you sense." Hansen was standing behind Isis, despite her towering over him, his presence was invisible to the world. He couldn't be sensed or felt, only heard. "If you wish to join this division, then your skills better be good enough to sense each and every one of my men. But don't feel proud in your skills, they wanted to be sensed." He vanished before Isis could turn to him. "There is no room for useless people who can't sense my men who aren't even hiding themselves." His voice echoes all around the walls. "Give your name and the number of men you sense."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 6, 2010)

Before she knew it, she found herself in the park, and nearly collided into a tree. However, she stretched out her arms at the last second, and saved herself, patting the trunk in a light apology. Turning around, she spotted Ryan in front of her, with something...leaking out? She wasn't sure what it was, but the aura around him was different than a few minutes ago. 

She felt like she was in some sort of manga. The creature thing had seemed to follow them both, and looked hungry. Ryan was standing in front of her, ready to fight. It was like a battle was about to begin. A battle for their lives.

She slowly crouched, and then finally sat down along the base of the tree. She would try and stay out of it; she didn't know the rules, and this seemed like a fun battle, even if it was out of the ordinary. Besides, its not like she could do anything about it for the time being. 

"Go Ryan!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "How many did you sense." Hansen was standing behind Isis, despite her towering over him, his presence was invisible to the world. He couldn't be sensed or felt, only heard. "If you wish to join this division, then your skills better be good enough to sense each and every one of my men. But don't feel proud in your skills, they wanted to be sensed." He vanished before Isis could turn to him. "There is no room for useless people who can't sense my men who aren't even hiding themselves." His voice echoes all around the walls. "Give your name and the number of men you sense."



Isis couldn't help but smile, even as the Captain was completely out of sight and sense. So far beyond her. Occupying such an alluring echelon. This was good.

She raised her hand.

"One," she pointed straight forward, at one of the trees lining the entrance path of the Division. "Two, three, four. Five," she changed where she was pointing to a building, knowing it concealed a few testers. "Heron, you're sixth," she could feel him better than most, having spent time in his presence already. "Seven, eight," she moved her hand to point at another cluster of buildings and trees. "Nine, ten, eleven, twelve."

*Behind!*

Isis extended a thumb, pointing out the nearly invisible to detect Shinigami standing right behind her.

"Thirteen. And fourteen makes you, Captain, wherever you are."

Isis lowered her arm, and looked up with a look of her confidence. "I am Isis Neith, a Shinigami who knows and is following her own path. I have come here because this is where I must be. And I should hope," she added, "That all these Shinigami DID want to be found, because if while hiding they were detectable at my level, there is a problem."



Mist Puppet said:


> Before she knew it, she found herself in the park, and nearly collided into a tree. However, she stretched out her arms at the last second, and saved herself, patting the trunk in a light apology. Turning around, she spotted Ryan in front of her, with something...leaking out? She wasn't sure what it was, but the aura around him was different than a few minutes ago.
> 
> She felt like she was in some sort of manga. The creature thing had seemed to follow them both, and looked hungry. Ryan was standing in front of her, ready to fight. It was like a battle was about to begin. A battle for their lives.
> 
> ...



The Hollow charged, its clawed hand lashing forward. Ryan was deeply entrenched in this style, his movements already set. The claw continued onward, through his head, though it was simply an image left by his movement. Ryan was crouched, half stepped around the Hollow. A row of three heavy punches, each reinforced by a dark/light Reiatsu mix, had impacted with its gut, causing its mouth to open wide in shock. Pivoting on one foot, Ryan slammed his leg into the side of its face, knocking it over.

Tyler and Isis had each been able to perform double digit amounts of complex movements. That he'd replicated three of the exact same punch was good enough. The Hollow toppled to the side, shaking its head rapidly from the heavy blow.

"Okay," Ryan breathed out, "I can do this. I've grown stronger."

The Hollow clearly thought he was too strong, as it turned and lunged towards the sitting Ayame, ready to try weaker prey.

"The hell you do!" Ryan reached out with a hand, grabbing the bipedal lizard by the tail. But in raw strength, a Hollow was still dangerous, and a single lash of the tail dislodged him and threw him across the park. "WATCH OUT, AYAME!" he managed before hitting the ground, rolling to recover, but too far away to intercept.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

"Eh?"

Ayame watched the battle unfold in front of her eyes, with Ryan landing what seemed to be inhuman hits on the Black Mask minion. By the looks of it, Ryan seemed somewhat of a hero himself. 

But she couldn't lament on this thought for long, as the creature started to charge after her this time. She tried to crawl back, but realized that she was still leaning on the trunk. She sat there, paralyzed with fear as the hollow came closer, ready to devour her. She closed her eyes tightly. _Someone save me!_

A flash of red and white clouded her vision, and before she knew it, she was across the park, away from the tree that the Hollow had chased her to. She wasn't on the ground though, but being carried. At first she thought it was Ryan who saved her, but she looked at the tattered scarf around his shoulder and gasped quietly. 

There was no mistake. It was Red Scarlet. The same helmet, the same scarf. He came to life, just to save her. She was set down on the ground, and the Red Scarlet faded away.

Ayama paused, trying to make sense of what happened. She then turned to Ryan and grinned.

"Whoa, did you see that!? Red Scarlet saved me! He really, really saved me!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> "Eh?"
> 
> Ayame watched the battle unfold in front of her eyes, with Ryan landing what seemed to be inhuman hits on the Black Mask minion. By the looks of it, Ryan seemed somewhat of a hero himself.
> 
> ...



"Yes," Ryan stared at Ayame, watching her Reiatsu settle, "Yes he did."

So she was not only a medium, but capable of projecting a power. And it seemed to be based on that manga. Red Scarlet, he'd recognised it too. Been stunned to see it. Why did life have to be so difficult.

The Hollow roared, staring at the two.

"I have had enough of you." Ryan's voice changed as he let his 'dark' Reiatsu built, changing him to the more battle ready state. In 'Dark', combat was faster, more natural. Even though in his normal state, Ryan could fight well, had fought well, he was just stronger overall using this power.

Once again though, a pulse of thought still 'Light' spoke to him. Once again, he found the spark in his hand. "Spirit Fission."

'Pure', the ultimate Reiatsu that for a very small time put Ryan at a great strength, greater than could be believed. The Hollow charged, as Ryan pulled back his fist. He prepared a punch, with his Reiatsu, a single forward thrust, that would be backed by this spark.

The Hollow never saw it. It charged, and was approaching Ryan. Then, a moment later, Ryan's fist was struck out, the Hollow split apart, torn to pieces by the force of the attack. The chunks dissolved to spiritual remains, leaving Ryan standing there, breathing heavily in the after effects of using that power.

But he had done it, and done well. He was growing stronger. He looked back at Ayame, to make sure she was alright.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Yes," Ryan stared at Ayame, watching her Reiatsu settle, "Yes he did."
> 
> So she was not only a medium, but capable of projecting a power. And it seemed to be based on that manga. Red Scarlet, he'd recognised it too. Been stunned to see it. Why did life have to be so difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

The vents that had transpired after Ayame being saved by Red Scarlet were not so far-fetched; at least, not in the realms of her mind. She watched Ryan completely annihilate the minion, half in awe and half in surprise. She never realized that this guy she met on the street could hold so much power as well. 

And only seconds after, arrows shot past her and landed near Ryan. Before she could say anything, an explosion kicked up, and gust of wind picked up, leaving Ayame to shield her eyes with one arm.

After the dust settled, two more people appeared, attending to Ryan. They must of been friends of his. Ayame walked swiftly over to the group, ready to give her congrats to Ryan.

"Whoa, that was so awesome. The Black minion disappeared, and then these arrows came out and completely destroyed it! Man, you guys are just the greatest!" In her eyes were was a mixture, of fear, surprise, and awe as she stated these words; this was just too much for her overly imaginative mind to handle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

"Ugh," Ryan shielded himself as well as he could from the explosion. Two Reiatsu approached, one he recognised as Ryuusen, and the other significantly stronger. This would be someone who could manhandle Ryan with ease, even if he was using 'Pure'.

"I'm fine, I'm fine," he waved, emerging from the smoke to calm Ryuusen. "Your father has one hell of an attack though," he looked at the older man, behind them. Yes, he was definitely strong.

Then Ayame arrived, bubbling with appreciation for what had just happened. Ryan sighed, rubbing his head.

"You did well too, Ayame," he arrived at the words, realising that it was now or never he'd have to pitch the idea. "The way Red Scarlet saved you, it looks like you're important to this story, don't you think?" he phrased it in words that would get through to her. After dealing with so many people, Ryan was getting better at understanding them. Ayame had a Reiatsu. She had power. She'd need to learn just how the world really was.

But she was also a young spirit, very energetic, but distractible. So he'd have to teach her through her own nature. No one could see it yet, but being able to act like this, Ryan had finally taken a proper step on his chosen path. The path of a leader.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

Ryuusen chuckled a little bit, ?Otou-san is a very strong man indeed.? Ryuusen grinned ever so slightly, ?We train together a lot in this park, it's a secluded area, so not many people show up here, which makes it a perfect training spot.?

 Ryuukan walked over to the two, bow still in tow on his hand, ?My apologies, I didn't think anyone else would be showing up here today.? Ryuukan eyed the notepad that the girl carried, from what Ryan and the girl had been talking about, the girl had drawn something and it had come to life, no doubt a sign of Reishi manipulation, definitely something which could be used for the Shashu, however Ryuukan barely knew the girl, so he couldn't make such a recommendation currently.

 ?That reminds me, you said the leader of the Shashu, Kagos is stronger than you isn't he?? Ryuusen looked back at his father, who nodded.

 ?That is correct, Lord Kagos is stronger than myself.? Ryuukan stated, and then raised an eyebrow as Ryuusen covered his mouth, ?What's wrong? You act as if you let a cat out of the bag.?

 ?Well it's just.. Ryan-san doesn't-? Ryuusen had been cut off by Ryuukan.

?Ryan knows what the Shashu are, he has been to our base before, admittedly to help out Morgana, unfortunately he didn't realize the situation at the time.? Ryuukan turned his attention to Ryan, ?I apologize for bringing you such terrible news right now, however Morgana has passed on, she was killed in a fight with a Menos Grande.?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Ryuusen chuckled a little bit, “Otou-san is a very strong man indeed.” Ryuusen grinned ever so slightly, “We train together a lot in this park, it's a secluded area, so not many people show up here, which makes it a perfect training spot.”
> 
> Ryuukan walked over to the two, bow still in tow on his hand, “My apologies, I didn't think anyone else would be showing up here today.” Ryuukan eyed the notepad that the girl carried, from what Ryan and the girl had been talking about, the girl had drawn something and it had come to life, no doubt a sign of Reishi manipulation, definitely something which could be used for the Shashu, however Ryuukan barely knew the girl, so he couldn't make such a recommendation currently.
> 
> ...



"What?" Ryan's eyes widened. He felt a quickness of breath and a clench in his heart.

Someone, one of his own, someone he'd declared before he would protect and help, someone he wanted to be an inspiration to as a leader, had died?

And where had he been? A Menos Grande had been here and he hadn't even noticed?

How? HOW?

"DAMMIT!" Ryan's Reiatsu exploded around him, visible twin aura of black and white, shades battling each other as they surrounded him. "DAMMIT! HOW DARE? HOW DARE SHE DIE LIKE THIS? HOW WAS I NOT THERE? HOW COULD SHE LOSE? HOW COULD I FAIL?"

His eyes were narrowed, his anger beginning to seriously impair how hew as standing. With using 'Pure', a very large chunk of his power had been burnt out by its aftershock. He was beginning to dip low into his reserve, but his anger was manifesting.

His failure to live up to his own declaration. The first sting of true failure, something that, in time, might temper him, lend itself a future strength. For now though, it was nothing but pain and regret.

He was almost at the stage of attracting a lot of attention before Ryuukan just sighed and crushed Ryan under his superior Reiatsu. Suddenly smothered, Ryan's power went out like an extinguished flame. Ryuukan pulled his Reiatsu back in, spiritual attention on the area all but gone.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

Ayame smiled at Ryan's interpretation of what happened. Despite that they had only known each other for a few hours, she felt like Ryan was going to be  good friend of hers. 

But the mood changed. Something about a 'Menos Grande' killing someone. Which was odd since she had never heard of a Menos Grande or the person who was killed. Before she could ask, she spotted emotion pouring out from Ryan. 

_Was this person important to him?_ she thought. The explosion of reiatsu forced a quiet yelp, and she felt kind of scared of an angry Ryan. However, this was suppressed almost immediately, and the mood was somewhat balanced again. 

"Well, uh, not to be rude or anything but..." She took a deep breath. "What are you guys talking about? Menos Grande? Is that like another one of those minions Ryan defeated?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Ryan looked at Ayame, still trying to catch his own breath. Yes, this was someone new. Someone still confused. She could have been killed at any moment. So he had to do what he could, to teach her, to help her so that she'd be able to survive. He had not been there for Morgana, and that was a failing he would have on him for the rest of his life. But he couldn't let that be the end, not when there were still plenty of other people who needed him. Not when there were still other people he needed to protect.

"This," he looked at Ayame, noting she seemed more serious, "is going to be a bit hectic. It's hard to believe, I know." He raised a hand, the glowing orb of white and black split into two perfect half spheres forming, "but for people like us, it's reality. There's more to this, to life, than the surface we believe in. There's a spiritual dimension. That's why I can do this. That's why they," he indicated Ryuusen and his father, "could do what they did. That's why you," he moved his hand to point at her, "can see those Hollow, feel the power our souls put out, and were saved by Red Scarlet, who your own power called."

He let the orb fade, knowing his Reiatsu was running low again. He'd used too much power on a simple Hollow, and then let too much more loose in his rage. Ryuukan's quick and efficient crushing of him hadn't helped either.

"Hollow," he referred to the beast that had attacked them, "that 'minion' as you call it, seek out people with power, to devour them. They're the unpurified dead, seeking the souls of others. Those of us, with power, however we received it, are able to fight them off, to protect people. That's what I've been doing for the past few months now. Protecting people, and meeting others like us, who somehow have these powers. Trying to teach them just what is going on, so that they won't be confused, they won't be devoured."

Ryan sighed, taking a step forward and placing a hand on Ayame's shoulder. "It's a lot to take in. There's even more than what I just said, and it seems so hard to believe it's real. But it's the truth. I promise you that."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

Ayame watched carefully as Ryan formed an orb made out of some sort of spiritual power. She listened carefully to his explanation, slightly surprised by the revelation. Never did she think she would get involved in this kind of world, this kind of situation. She took a deep breath, trying to sort this all out.

"So, those things are Hollows. They go around eating souls, and you guys stop them." She let that fact sink in for a moment. She balled a fist and slammed it down on her palm, a look of determination appearing upon her face. "So, let's go find these Hollow things and take them down."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame watched carefully as Ryan formed an orb made out of some sort of spiritual power. She listened carefully to his explanation, slightly surprised by the revelation. Never did she think she would get involved in this kind of world, this kind of situation. She took a deep breath, trying to sort this all out.
> 
> "So, those things are Hollows. They go around eating souls, and you guys stop them." She let that fact sink in for a moment. She balled a fist and slammed it down on her palm, a look of determination appearing upon her face. "So, let's go find these Hollow things and take them down."



"Hah," Ryan barked out a laugh, "not a bad idea." He sat down on the ground, stretching out to fall back and stare at the sky. "But there's a few problems. A) Hollow, as I said, are people who didn't pass on after death properly. So they don't run out. B) it takes a good measure of strength to put Hollow down. Hitting multiple ones in a day requires some serious power C) none of us here, Ryuusen's father excepted, is capable of that."

He thought for a little. The powered humans. Mira with her fire, Kyohei with his explosions. Akira, the loner with the tearing claws. Hogo, a child with powerful barriers and Shino, who'd revealed his control of bugs. Then there was Ryuusen, who used a bow like Ryuu had, and himself, with his weird bifurcated Reiatsu. And now Ayame, who had called a hero from the manga of her father to save her.

How had they all gained strength? Training with Shinigami, learning from Kento, being with each other. But Ryan wasn't ready to trust a Shinigami again. Not after Liana's betrayal. That had cut deeply. He didn't know what they would do next. A war had erupted. If battle started again, people would die.

"It's a harsh thing," he commented, still watching the clouds, "That those of us with power are always hunted. There's no peace for us. It's live fierce or die hard. No other options. So I can't get you out, even if you wanted it." He sat up now, looking at Ayame. "But if I can, I'll help you find your own power, so that you'll be able to fight for yourself, if need be."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

Ayame looked down at Ryan as he started to lie down on the ground. The idea was nice, but she figured she could stand to stay on her feet for a few more minutes. Looking around, she spotted her notebook and pencil at her feet, which confused her. She was sure she left those things at her front porch, but the matter seemed trivial.

The thing that interested her the most was the fact that there were more like her with special powers. Which was cool because now that she thought about it, they could form the "Scarlet League", something the Red Scarlet did to gather superheroes around his hometown. But she would hold off on the idea.

Yeah, that's fine. The life of a mangaka sounds just as bad if not worse. She giggled a bit before continuing. "But I would appreciate it if you could help me, Ryan."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isis couldn't help but smile, even as the Captain was completely out of sight and sense. So far beyond her. Occupying such an alluring echelon. This was good.
> 
> She raised her hand.
> 
> ...



"You are close." Hansens voice echos. "But there are sixteen." Four arms burst out of the ground and grabs Isis's legs. "Your skills are lacking." Heron stood in front of her. "The enemy will not always wish to be sensed. You should still take precaution and not trust anything beneath your feat or above your head." Another shinigami appeared beside her. "Or behind the walls. Nothing is to be trusted. Nothing is to be thought safe. Even when you believe yourself to be alone, you are not. Never underestimate the opponent, never drop your guard, Never. If you wish to join this division. Then you must PROVE you are worth this division." He handed her a piece of paper. "You are to take this team of academy graduates. If you fail to present the skills necessary for this division You can see yourself out."


The other captains would pass similar goals onto their men. And so...


The Race for Promotions begins.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame looked down at Ryan as he started to lie down on the ground. The idea was nice, but she figured she could stand to stay on her feet for a few more minutes. Looking around, she spotted her notebook and pencil at her feet, which confused her. She was sure she left those things at her front porch, but the matter seemed trivial.
> 
> The thing that interested her the most was the fact that there were more like her with special powers. Which was cool because now that she thought about it, they could form the "Scarlet League", something the Red Scarlet did to gather superheroes around his hometown. But she would hold off on the idea.
> 
> Yeah, that's fine. The life of a mangaka sounds just as bad if not worse. She giggled a bit before continuing. "But I would appreciate it if you could help me, Ryan."



"You seem to be taking this a lot better than most people have," Ryan rubbed his head. In fact, the only other person he knew who'd fallen so well into this world was him. That was because he'd wanted it. An out from the day to day circle that had formed around him.

"Did you," he thought of something, "Have any idea of this before hand? That you were different from most people?"

Ryuu had already had powers. Ryuusen did too. Morgana knew. But they'll all known about Hollow and the spiritual world too. Could Ayame really know she had some strange power and not the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

Ayame plopped down onto the ground, her legs crossed. She leaned her body from right to left, continuing this motion while she searched her mind for any instances which would have revealed anything.

"No, not really." She thought about it for a moment, and decided to speak up again. "Well, when I was little, I found out my dad was drawing manga. I watched him, and he let me decide the name of the superhero. The name just came to me; I didn't really think about anything else. And that's how Red Scarlet was born." She scratched the back of her head nervously. "Sounds cheesy, but I never thought much of it."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You are close." Hansens voice echos. "But there are sixteen." Four arms burst out of the ground and grabs Isis's legs. "Your skills are lacking." Heron stood in front of her. "The enemy will not always wish to be sensed. You should still take precaution and not trust anything beneath your feat or above your head." Another shinigami appeared beside her. "Or behind the walls. Nothing is to be trusted. Nothing is to be thought safe. Even when you believe yourself to be alone, you are not. Never underestimate the opponent, never drop your guard, Never. If you wish to join this division. Then you must PROVE you are worth this division." He handed her a piece of paper. "You are to take this team of academy graduates. If you fail to present the skills necessary for this division You can see yourself out."
> 
> 
> The other captains would pass similar goals onto their men. And so...
> ...



Isis took note of the paper, turning to leave the Division. Life had resumed as normal just as she turned her back, people walking about, talking amongst themselves, acting as normal. It was really quite impressive. She wasn't facing them, but she smiled widely all the same. She liked this.

So she'd have to report to the Academy, collect this group, and take them to outer Rukongai, the forests, to deal with a ... boar uprising? She scoffed. Oh well, a mission was a mission.

Before she could continue however, a Shinigami rushed up to her. "Neith-san!" They looked winded, "Thank goodness, I've been trying to find you!"

"You are?" Isis raised an eyebrow, trying to place them. Then she remembered. "You're from Fourth Division, right?"

"Yes," the Shinigami nodded, "you told me to get you."

"Oh!" Isis smiled, "That means he woke up, right?"

"Uhhhh," the Shinigami looked a little harrowed, "For a bit, yeah. Then he had to sleep again."

"What?" Isis looked confused, "Why?"

"Well..."

~Thirty Minutes Ago~

There was pressure on his chest. Weight. He was being held down. Something was trying to restrain him. This wouldn't be allowed. There were presences about, people nearby. A hostage maybe? Where was his sword? WHERE WAS HIS SWORD?

They'd taken it. This was bad.

Surrounded by enemies, pinned down, and without a weapon. Could he kill them all and escape? Maybe. He was dead if he didn't. Might as well try.

"Hey, is he awake?"

ATTACK NOW.

The light bed sheet that had been over him was quickly tangled around the man as he lunged forward, eyes shooting open and hand reaching out for the neck of the presence nearest to him. The fourth Division Shinigami cried out as the arm wrapped around her neck, the till a moment ago man holding her very tightly. She was having trouble breathing.

"WOAH!" The others in the room, intrigued by the Shinigami who had no Shinigami clothing, freaked out. The man pointed at them aggressively, indicating they move away from the doorway. Distressed, they began to.

He quickly pulled himself out from the bed, noting that he hadn't actually been tied down, just in a bed. Strange. Looking about, he spotted his sword and its sheath, reached out and grabbed it. Good, he was armed. Time to escape. Stepping forward, he shoved the captive into the group closest, and dashed out the door, ready to vanish.

Before he'd even fully turned, a wet feeling formed on the back of his neck. And then the Reishi Tranquilliser took effect and he was out like a light. The next time he awoke, he was back in the bed. Strapped down this time. He bared his teeth and struggled, but could not escape. No one was coming near him however.

A little while later, a new person entered the room. She was different. The others had been meek, timid, afraid of him. She looked down her nose, judging him, demanding with eyes alone. And she was stronger than him.

Isis strode forward, and began undoing the restraints on the man Garksa had given to her. The Fourth Division members immediately fled to the back of the room, watching in case something went wrong. The man lunged the moment he was free, but Isis was faster and stronger, her hand fastening around his neck and slamming him into the back wall. He stared down at her while she maintained her own stare.

"Behave." She ordered this, and dropped him back on the bed. He didn't lunge again.

"Who are you?" She demanded, "What is your name?"

He stared at her. But never spoke. Not a sound emerged from him. Isis sighed. "My sword," she indicated Kingdom, "will show you your nightmares, make you suffer them. If even once, you feared someone who cursed your name, I can find the information I want. Don't make me do this. Answer me and we'll take the easy way."

He stared at her. A weapon that made nightmares? A device that could show fear? It sounded...almost like. He pointed at Isis, mouth working over time, but no sound emerging. Isis stared. It looked like he was freaked about something. He made a quick jump to his sword, pulling it from his sheath. Before Isis brought hers to him, he'd taken to the floor with it, scratching into the wood. She looked closer, at the words carved there.

"Caim Caerleon," she repeated what she saw, "That is your name?" He nodded.

"Why did you attack them," Isis indicated the Fourth Shinigami, "Why aren't you attacking me?" He gestured wildly at her sword, then at his own. It took a few moments before Isis got it. "You're saying," her eyes widened, "That our swords are similar? How?"

*Oh, so he's one of those. I wonder which.*

_What do you know?_

Kingdom didn't answer her.

"Either way," Isis extended a hand to Caim, "It's not really right to go around attacking people here. Please don't."

Caim looked at her, looked at the timid, oh so very timid, people behind her, and then nodded. He took her hand, and she helped him up.

"I'm still concerned by this," the Shinigami who had knocked Caim out and fetched Isis stood in the doorway. "He's aggressive, strong, has no Shinigami clothing, obviously not a member of any division here, and we're in the middle of dealing with the Reapers? What if he's an agent? Why did you bring him here?"

"He's not with the Reapers," Isis stated resolutely. She didn't know why she was so confident in this, but she was. "I'll take responsibility for him, make sure nothing goes wrong. Now, I'm late for a mission. Please excuse us."

Isis pushed past the Shinigami, ignoring their disapproving looks. Caim followed after her, thinking his own thoughts. The two made their way out of their Division, Isis setting a course for the Academy.

Then she paused and thought.

_Should I take him with me? He could be dangerous, or make trouble. But I can't let him be by himself. If Toshiro was around, he could probably keep him under control. But I don't know where he is? Argh, who do I get to look after him until I get back?_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame plopped down onto the ground, her legs crossed. She leaned her body from right to left, continuing this motion while she searched her mind for any instances which would have revealed anything.
> 
> "No, not really." She thought about it for a moment, and decided to speak up again. "Well, when I was little, I found out my dad was drawing manga. I watched him, and he let me decide the name of the superhero. The name just came to me; I didn't really think about anything else. And that's how Red Scarlet was born." She scratched the back of her head nervously. "Sounds cheesy, but I never thought much of it."



"Huh," Ryan thought for a while. "I suppose we can find out soon enough. It comes naturally enough, discovering your power. So just do something normal, see if it creates any reaction.

He turned his head to look at Ryuusen and Ryuukan, wondering if either had advice to add.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 8, 2010)

*Soul Society
The Walkways*​
_*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu ...*_

  It was a dull walk for the most part, while Baku enjoyed idly laying about Soul Society where he had the chance to do, perhaps even fall asleep ? he did not like walking with no aim. Since the high ranking members were all away on missions he had been ordered to continue training, though he was no child to bloodshed. He wondered if he had been better off never leaving his string of fighting lifestyle in district 80# but then again the time of relaxation and training were a good change from the constant battle for ones life. He would never truly complain. 

  Baku continued his idle stroll, one hand resting lightly on Mukujara while the other covered a passing yawn. The giant of a shinigami was making his way passed the academy and towards the training fields once more. His nap in the 7th Division Quarters felt utterly unproductive, he simply couldn?t stand it any longer. After a bit of a workout he would feel somewhat better on the napping front. While the training in itself was a good way to blow off steam and what not, he would have much preferred to pick a brawl with a hollow or two to truly loosen the creaks in his arms.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 8, 2010)

Professor Ryuukan's Tutelage
Class #1: Three Types of Energy
​
“I'd assume your technique uses Reishi manipulation.” Ryuukan decided to go into explanation, “There are three types of energy which contribute to spiritual power, Reishi, Reiryoku, and Reiatsu. Reiatsu is basically releasing Reiryoku from your body as a form of Spiritual Pressure, in essence it is your Reiryoku being exerted.” Ryuukan exerted his own Reiatsu, albeit to a far lesser extent than previously so as not to crush Ayame, Ryan, and Ryuusen.

“Reiryoku is the Spiritual Power which resides inside of your own body, it's what you use in order to create Reiatsu, essentially by exerting your own Reiryoku from your body, you are able to increase the amount of power you would normally generate.” Ryuukan sighed a little bit, and then continued,  “Reishi is what we know as Spiritual Particles that flow around in the air, most humans normally can't sense it, except for those which are spiritually aware, and certain people have the ability to manipulate that Reishi around them, either to increase their own power, or to utilize certain powers they can't perform without it.”

Ryuukan vanished, and suddenly appeared behind Ryan and Ayame, surprising both of them, “For example, that is a technique known as Hirenkyaku, it allows me to utilize Reishi in order to move at speeds equivalent to a Shinigami's Shunpo, which also utilizes Reishi.” Ryuukan pointed at Ayame's notebook, “Your drawings from that notebook can come to life by utilizing Reishi, however in order to draw Reishi in, you must be first be able to sense it, and that requires immense concentration.”

Ryuusen stood there gaping at the explanation that Ryuukan had just given, it had been spot on however he didn't know if a human new to using their powers would be able to understand such a complex explanation, although he gave his father the benefit of the doubt, anyone with common sense could understand all of this information.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Soul Society
> The Walkways*​
> _*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu ...*_
> 
> ...



"Hmm?" Isis raised an eyebrow, as she made her way along. A Shinigami, a rather large one at that, had just strolled across their path. Caim, caught by surprise, instantly fell into a stance ready to draw his sword.

"Stop that," Isis turned and told him off. She turned her head back to note the Shinigami had looked over at the two.

"Excuse me," she turned fully to face him, "Hi, my name's Isis. Sorry to bother you, if you're busy, but I could really use some help with something. Would you be willing to keep an eye on him," she jerked her hand to point a thumb at Caim, standing behind her, "Out of trouble for a while? I can be back to collect him soon enough, but I don't trust to leave him alone by himself."

Caim stared at her, obviously annoyed at how he was being treated. Isis stared back, and somehow, he found he couldn't oppose her.

She turned back to look at the man.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

Ayame nodded slowly, absorbing the information was the seemingly older and more knowledgeable of the group. He started talking about three energies that existed, and she nodded each time. She jumped a bit when he disappeared and suddenly reappeared behind her and Ryan. But when he explained about her notebook being the source for her drawing, it all started to make sense. About as much sense as she could make out of it, anyways. 

"Oh, I see. So the stuff I use is particles in the air. Kind of like when Goku gathers energy for his Genki Dama!" She rubbed her chin. "So, when's the training arc starting?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame nodded slowly, absorbing the information was the seemingly older and more knowledgeable of the group. He started talking about three energies that existed, and she nodded each time. She jumped a bit when he disappeared and suddenly reappeared behind her and Ryan. But when he explained about her notebook being the source for her drawing, it all started to make sense. About as much sense as she could make out of it, anyways.
> 
> "Oh, I see. So the stuff I use is particles in the air. Kind of like when Goku gathers energy for his Genki Dama!" She rubbed her chin. "So, when's the training arc starting?"



"Hehehe," Ryan chuckled, picturing his life as a manga. Surprisingly easy, actually. "I think this is more of an 'Introducing the new character', wouldn't you say?" he smiled at Ayame.

She was still holding her notebook, he noticed. He indicated it. "Why don't you try sketching something in there. Just, go with the flow, think of something you want to bring out of the page. Go ahead."

If Ryuukan was right, Ayame might just have a very wide and powerful technique at her disposal. Creation.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

"Yeah, I guess your right. Haha, I should hire you as my assistant one day Ryan."

Ayame looked down at her notebook. This was what caused Red Scarlet to come out and save her? Surely she could try and make something else come out? She picked up her pen, and stretched out her hand, thinking of something to draw.

_What is it you want to create...?_

She opened her eyes and quickly scrawled in something. In about a minute or so, she sketched what looked like to be a little mole with drill for a nose. She stared at the drawing for a few moments, when nothing happened. She tilted her head though, and her eyebrows lifted up in surprise as the arms of the mole were flailing about. But that was it; arms. After a bit, it resided back into the paper, and Ayame closed the notebook.

"That was so cool! Oh man, once I master this ability, I can lead my own legion of giant beetle calvary!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

"And so much more," Ryan rubbed his chin. "If you can bring whatever you draw to life, you could do...almost anything." He thought for a little on his power. He could transform most standard objects, warp them into something more fitting. He could even transform how his mind worked, make him stronger in battle. And he could create a very very powerful energy that put the user way above their level.

But she...she could do anything she could imagine. All it would take is power and focus.

"It's kinda scary, when I think about it," Ryan remarked with a chuckle.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

"Yeah, but yours is scary too! You can go berserk and stuff and go pow pow pow on the bad guys!" She tried to mimic what she pictured Ryan doing by punching the air a few times with her fists.

"But I've been meaning to ask. What can you do Ryan?" She tucked her hands inside her lap, eager to listen to what he had to say. Learning about these powers was very enjoyable.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

"Me?" Ryan raised a hand, letting a small amount of his Reiatsu concentrate in the natural form people had.

"I can split my energy into two halves, 'light' and 'dark'. With various amounts used right, I can make things transform," he placed his hand on the ground, feeding mostly 'light' with occasional pulses of 'dark' through to the grass. When he raised his hand, a very healthy patch of grass, completely with flowers, was beneath. "It works on pretty much everything. As long as what I want to change it to is close to its original state, I can do that."

He then split his Reiatsu fully into the dark and light components. Holding them close to each other, but preventing them from merging, a small spark began to form. "And this is 'Pure'," he told her, "Something I'm still learning to do. Like it's called, it's a very pure form of spiritual energy. For how little I can make, it gives a lot of power." Ryan paused, thinking of how Isis reached out to take the spark from him and how it had suddenly elevated her power greatly.

"Here," he raised his hands, the small spark jittering between it. "Try touching it."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

"Whoa..."

Ayame leaned forward, watching the patch of grass grow greener and even blossom flowers. His ability seemed so interesting, and reminded her alot like alchemy.

She lifted her head up a bit, her eyes glittering with the reflection of the shiny ball. He called it "Pure" and even asked her to touch it. She took both of her hands and slowly surrounded the ball. She then quickly clasped them both around the ball.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Ryan felt her Reiatsu rise immediately. This was crazy, he'd been doing this for months, and she'd just vaulted past him. What the hell was the power of 'Pure', that it could do something like this.

"Are you alright?" he asked her. She seemed rather breathless, which was to be expected, the Reiatsu aura around her was literally pulsing.

"Here," he picked up her sketchbook, "try drawing something again."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

The next thing she knew, she was breathless. She panted, trying to get air back into her body; but somehow, she felt stronger. Much stronger than before, more empowered. Like she could anything. _I guess this what it felt like when Red Scarlet got his powers..._

She took the sketchbook from Ryan's hands, and started sketching out a drawing. She wasn't even thinking about it; she was just letting whatever came to her mind do the drawing for her. After a bit, she looked down at her drawing. It was a miniature tiger, but looked more like a cat. There wasn't any color on it this time, but almost instantly, the miniature cat popped out from it's paper prison, color and all. It had light blue fur with lavender eyes and stripes running along its back. On its forehead was a scar in the shape of an 'X'.

Ayame tilted her head to the side. "I...created him?" She lifted the cat up, inspecting its underbelly. "It's a him, right?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

"Uhhhh," Ryan looked a little put off, as Ayame decided to paw around underneath the cat. For its part, it looked quite smug, turning an eye on him. "What're you looking at?" he muttered.

But still, this was incredible. In two ways. One, the sheer volume of ability Ayame had available, it was obviously exactly as he imagined. She could create near anything. And the other way, which was just how much power she had suddenly gained from 'Pure'. It was crazy. Maybe Duality was an aftereffect. Being able to produce power like this, maybe that was Ryan's true strength. He'd have to practise more.

Because if he could do this, that might just make him something very different than a standard fighter in the battles to come.

"You alright?" he asked Ayame, who was still on her back with the cat held over her.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2010)

Ayame lowered the cat, and got off the grass, leaning upwards towards a sitting position. She positioned the cap in her lap, and started to scratch it behind the ears. She heard a slight purr escape its lips.

"Hm, just checking its gender. Wouldn't you hate it if people kept calling you a girl even though you were a guy?" She hummed to herself a bit.

"But yeah, I feel alright. Stronger though. Kind of like something was unlocked."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 8, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm?" Isis raised an eyebrow, as she made her way along. A Shinigami, a rather large one at that, had just strolled across their path. Caim, caught by surprise, instantly fell into a stance ready to draw his sword.
> 
> "Stop that," Isis turned and told him off. She turned her head back to note the Shinigami had looked over at the two.
> 
> ...



*Soul Society
The Meeting*​
_*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu ...*_

  Time continued to casually drift by as Baku strolled forth on his solo quest of no particular goal. The training fields were not too far off now, just a few turnings down from the academy and through a few more walkways. He always found that fairly tiring about Sole Society, the constant narrow paths. If he had the surge to be quick he?d usually be speeding over the tops of the passages, though today was such a nice and cool day, it seemed a lot more practical to calmly take his time towards his destination. It was not like he was in any kind of rush. 

  However during his lazy stride he felt the presence of another two shinigami not far off from himself. Not thinking much of it, he continued forward only to grasp in the corner of his eye one of the pair taking a rather defensive stance. His brow slightly quirked in a questioning manner, but it appeared as if the young shinigami was quickly put in his place by the other who turned her attention to Baku. Crossing his arms he gazed down to her and nodded in return. She gave her name and asked for a favour. He could not help but find that quite bold, but then again he did have very little to do. He replied in his deep tone.
*?Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu? or Baku, is fine. I can look out for your friend until you return? that?ll be fine.?*
The large man softly shrugged his shoulders before glancing over to his new charge, studying him somewhat with a plain look.
*??Spose? we can get something to eat??*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Ryan's eyes widened. 'Unlocked'? This power surge had actually helped her manifest her ability. The Reiatsu charge was wearing off, but it was obvious her own power felt more natural already.

He could 'unlock' power within others by using 'Pure'. This was insane.

"Oh jeeze," he put his hands to his head, "I just had a massive 'with great power' moment. Why is life so crazy?"

He chuckled. "Don't answer that. It's because we wouldn't have it any other way." He stood, looking about as he let his senses check the city. No real active trouble he could detect.

"Hey, let's get you home for the moment," he offered a hand to help her stand up. "I'm thinking you could probably do with a break to relax and think about all this."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Soul Society
> The Meeting*​
> _*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu ...*_
> 
> ...



"Thank you kindly," Isis nodded once in respectful thanks. That was Caim off her hands for the moment. She'd track him down and interrogate him more properly shortly, for the moment she had a job to do. She vanished.

Caim stared up at the giant. Bakuhatsuteki. Then he realised Isis hadn't actually told the man his name. Then he realised he didn't particularly care.

Why had Isis left him here and run off. What was so important to her? Maybe he should follow? But she would then get angry. And he shouldn't make her angry. So he decided to follow the man. His stomach rumbled at the mention of food.

Gods, how long had it been since he had last eaten? He couldn't remember, not for the life of him. He must have looked happy to hear the words, because Baku smiled slightly at the look on his face. Caim followed after him, wondering what Isis was doing and when she'd return.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

Isis arrived at the Academy, holding the order from her Captain, her new Captain. She smiled at that. Ah, here was an Academy Head she knew. She smiled at him as well.

"You've grown," he looked her up and down. "A great deal. I'm proud to see it."

"Thank you," Isis smiled. She held up the order.

"Ah," the man smiled, "A good group. Follow me."

A group of five fresh graduates sat together, waiting for their Shinigami leader to arrive. Each wore a Shinigami robe for the first time, and most looked apprehensive.

In fact, the only one didn't, was the one standing and looking about, waiting for their leader to arrive. He was of medium size, brown hair nearly covering his eyes, sword slung at his hip with a hand resting on the hilt. He looked ready for anything. Excited to be moving forward.

Of the other four group members, one pair, a male and female, sat back to back, arms intertwined. Their Reiatsu was sync'd well, making them appear as nearly one presence. A small, mousy looking girl, adjusted her glasses, head buried in a book she was carrying. The last, another girl with long blonde-brown hair, was also looking about. But her eyes were trained on the sky. What she was searching for was unknown.

They all looked in Isis's direction as she approached, the Academy Head moving off to introduce another Shinigami to their team members.

"Greeting," she stood before them, watching them fall to attention. "I am Isis Neith, a Shinigami of Second Division." They blanched. Isis nearly let a smile break across her face, but held it back. Getting someone from Second must be terrifying. Oh the monstrous things they'd have to be imagining about her right now. It was quite hilarious.

"The mission I will be leading you on occurs in the Forests of Rukongai. Follow me, we are heading south."

Isis set the direction, and the hushed group followed behind her. The order went, Isis, the brown haired man, the blonde-brown haired girl, the book reading girl, and then the couple at the end. Isis stopped dead when she entered the First South District, and turned to face them. Most looked a little put off. The one right behind her stared right up at her face.

"What's your name?" she asked him.

"Darren Hazen," he replied without concern. "Future Shinigami of Thirteenth."

Isis let a look of amusement fall on her face. "Already determined your path, then? What is it about Thirteenth that draws you?"

"The reason we are Shinigami," Darren looked confident talking about this. "Is to fight and purify Hollows, and help souls pass on to Soul Society. I want to follow the path we've always had. Thirteenth's where it'll happen."

"Huh," Isis thought. That wasn't bad at all. Maybe that was why Shita had thought she'd do so well there. "And the rest of you?"

The other four looked sheepish. Isis kept an eyebrow raised, and tapped her foot.

"I..." the one with the book lowered it, looking up at Isis. She seemed terrified, Isis could see her glasses rattling. "I want to know the truth."

"About what?" Now Isis had her curiosity piqued. Such interesting things, these new Shinigami dreamed of. It was, entrancing in a way. She could almost imagine her pride in them if they succeeded.

"About us," the girl stammered, "About Shinigami, and Hollow and the world and everything. I want to know the truth of everything, and I think it's...I think it's hidden inside us. So we have to find our very core and learn the truth of it, and that'll help us understand everything else. So like Darren, I, I want to fight Hollow like Shinigami always had, and try to get in touch...with our true nature."

Isis smiled. This seemed to relax the girl a huge measure. The others all looked a little relieved too. It seemed they weren't under the command of a horrible assassin who would slit their throats if they messed up. "Your name?" she asked again.

"Erin Aslath," the girl seemed a lot happier. "Future Shinigami of Thirteenth."

"That's all of us," the tall girl with the long hair spoke out. "Alexis Rose. Following in my mother's footsteps who was a Shinigami of Thirteenth all her life."

"I'm Rachel Lane," the last girl introduced herself, "And that's Brage Curk. We're going to Thirteenth because it seems the place for us."

Isis chuckled at the whimsy. Well, introductions were done. It was time to teach this group how things worked. "Rachel, in front." Rachel snapped to attention at the sudden command, and followed Isis's order, stepping forward to stand before her. Brage stepped up, now next to Darren. "As we continue along, you will be the forward eyes of our group. Observe everything you see before you, everything you hear, and report back what stands out. Nothing is too trivial, if something brings your notice, I expect to hear about it. Tell me before I have seen it."

Rachel nodded slightly, looking a little wary. But taking this order seriously, she turned around to look forward. Brage had her back at all times, she would be fine.

"Brage, you'll be the rear guard."

"What?" both Rachel and Brage spun to face Isis. She looked impassionately at both.

"I said, Brage will be the rear guard. Just as Rachel will keep her eyes on the forward and inform us of what she sees, you will analyse what is behind us, judging what information we have gathered as worth pursuing or not, and preventing attacks from the rear. Is there a problem?"

The way Isis phrased that, it suddenly became very obvious that even if there was a problem, she wouldn't take no for an answer. The pair split apart, each taking a different point. Isis smirked inside.

"If you're so closely bonded that your Reiatsu is as synchronised as it is, distance is of no concern to you. Learn to work together, even if you are not side by side."

Darren looked at Isis in interest. Ah, so this was the type of person she was. How interesting.

"Erin, Alexis," Isis prepared her order for these two. "You will take the left and right sides respectively. Sweep in an arc between Rachel and Brage, taking note of what Rachel informs you is on your side as well as reporting movement you feel will reach us." The two nodded, and moved to the side. The group began to move forward, passing through the Districts. The four points, Rachel, Erin, Alexis and Brage, reporting. Isis often had to fill them in on gaps they were missing, but they learned fast, to which she was pleased. She omitted mentioning the location of the Special Ops member observing her for report though. But she was pleased whoever it was was there. Made this interesting.

Darren had received no orders, but he was watching Isis closely, learning her cues, how she replied to the information the group received, and the advice she was offering. She started on combat.

"What is your goal, in a mission?"

"To complete the mission, right?" Rachel replied. Isis quickly admonished her for taking her attention away from point. She repeated the question again.

"Well there's a goal in the mission, so the objective is to fulfil that goal," Erin spoke up. "So to fulfil that goal, we have to identify the location at which we are required to be, the objectives we will face, the information about it we can prepare before hand to give us a starting advantage, and the methods we will use to accomplish each objective as a group."

"Not bad," Isis raised an eyebrow. "So, how will you complete this mission."

"We don't even know what it is." Brage complained from the rear of the group, "How are we supposed to know anything about it?"

"Often you will go in blind to new territory," Isis replied. "How well you survive is dependent on how well you learn all the details around you, even without anyone to assist you. Here's an easier one. You are in battle with an opponent. How do you defeat them?"

"We neutralise their ability to be a threat to us," Alexis answered this time. "So in order, we learn their location, their ability to be a threat, any method we can use to deal with that, prepare for each condition, confront, combat, neutralise."

"Zoom in on combat."

"Avoid their threat and do not miss with our own. Analyse danger, move in such a way to minimise, if not eliminate the risk to ourselves while draining strength, stamina and health of the foe until they are incapable of preventing us from removing their ability to threaten us."

"An ally in battle is injured. What do you do?"

"Remove them from danger, obviously," Brage answered.

"In attempting to reach them, you are injured by the opponent. You are now both unable to do anything. You both die."

"Remove the danger to them," Alexis took another shot at the question. "Exterminate, draw away or make them immune to the threat."

"Better."

"Neith-sempai," Darren addressed Isis, speaking up for the first time since they started moving. "How long have you been in Second Division?"

"All of an hour," Isis replied without missing a beat. The group ground to a halt.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2010)

"Seriously?" Rachel turned to look at Isis.

"EYES IN FRONT," she replied loudly, causing Rachel to rapidly spin back around and scan every direction. They were at the 70th District now, the area becoming rougher. Letting their guard down was not an option.

"I was Fifth Division before that," Isis took a step forward, causing the others to step with her. "And Eleventh first of all."

"You're joking?" Erin sounded strained. "You? In Eleventh?"

"You'd be surprised," Isis smiled under her breath, remembering just how she had been. Further on, the group began reporting more quietly, more efficiently. They were sounding like a well-oiled unit. Then Rachel heard the talk, just out of her earshot. "Alexis, what's that to direct right? Listen."

Alexis listened.

"A horde of wild boar hollows?" she replied. "That's it, isn't it? That's our mission."

"Well done," Isis smiled, "The first test."

"Fighting a group of Boar Hollow," Darren spoke aloud. "There's a group, which means in a direct confrontation we are at a disadvantage. In the forest, we have added manoeuvrability. We break the group apart, pick them off one by one. If they're boars, they charge. Disable with Bakudou to lower the threat to us, drag them away from the others, dispatch them. Repeat.

There is no way to save someone knocked down if they're stampeding. The most we can do is try to shield with Kidou while they are racing past. So keep out of sight, strike from the peripherals. We thin the herd until there's none left."

Isis smiled. So Darren had seen it. He had realised he'd be taking her place in orders, watcher and collator of knowledge in the group centre. He was smart, and what seemed to be a born leader. This was excellent. She felt pride in her students already.

The group stood before the forest.

"My job is to lead you as a group," she stated, "it is not to hold your hands. Do not let your guard down for an instant. We work as one single entity focused on our goal, or we are torn apart. If all of you wish to go through this alive, you must do everything you have done on the way here to a stronger degree than before. Are you ready?"

"I can hear rustling, but no weight," Rachel remarked quietly. "The wind is lowering our hearing a notch. The dense Reiatsu is difficult to sense in, but I believe their presence to be our forward right." She indicated the direction with a hand.

"No presence on the left," Erin stated.

"I agree with Rachel," Alexis stared in the direction, eyes sweeping an arc for her to sense, "That is where the noise and Reiatsu is gathered."

"Empty behind," Brage added.

"As one," Darren spoke. "We find the group, shadow them, pick off the one at the end of the herd and repeat. Do not confront them directly. Do not confront any more than one. Do not break formation unless ordered, and do not go off on your own."

"You're ready," Isis smiled. "Let's go."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2010)

Naomichi stomps up to the Academy Grounds, huge sword placed on his shoulder. He Startles a Number of students who’re not use to people of his size. Naomichi only waves at them with a hand, and continues forward. He Sees the Academy Head, smiling brightly, handing off his Students to Shinigami.

The smile turns into a complete Frown as soon as places his two eyes on Naomichi. Naomichi grins back. “You,” The Head mutters, shaking his head. Naomichi walks over to the man and says, “Didn’t expect for me to be here Old Schooler did you?”  

The Head’s frown turns into a growl. “Honestly I thought you would be killed by a hollow by showing off one of your tricks.” Naomichi shrugs. “I don’t give a darn what you think, pops. I got to pick up some kids.” The head’s eyes widened. “Are you serious? The Gotei 13 is actually letting you take a group of students on a mission?” 

Naomichi smirks, digging in his pocket. “Daww, where did I put that note? Oh, here it is.” He pulls out a scroll directly from Seventh Division Captain, Reikon. “Now you wouldn’t want to turn me down and anger him wouldya? He’s bigger then me and has a badass suit of armor.” The Head sighs. “Guess there’s no stopping it…” 

“Let me go get these kids.” He then smirks as he reads the name. “Oh, this should be interesting.”

Naomichi Follows the man and realizes that he is quite short compared to Naomichi. He gets that big grin on his face. The Head and Naomichi enter a small room, with five desks, each lined up horizontally. A student sat in each desk. Naomichi’s eyes scanned all of them, he then muttered, “Fuck, Bluebeard should’ve just made his own team… the lazy bastard.” The students are staring at him with those big young eyes, okay, not really. 

He Tilts his head sideways. One of them has his eyes closed and his hands together, bowing his head in Grace. The religious type, huh? Naomichi thinks. He Notices the boy’s long girly Blue hair. He Snorts, catching the eye of another student. Naomichi raises an eyebrow to see a female student. She has an arrogant look at her face, and is looking at Naomichi with a look of disappointment on her face.

Naomichi Only grins at this. He then looks to see one girl who is just sitting there; Blankly, staring at Naomichi. It creeps him out, especially with a face like that and a stare. He then looks to see the last two students, whose desks are on the end of the row. One is a girl and the other a boy. The girl has a clueless expression on her face, and finger to her lips. She is staring, but not at Naomichi, just at space. 

The last kid has white hair that hides his eyes. He hasn’t moved a muscle since Naomichi came in, but his eyes stare at Naomichi. Unlike the others, he appears to be actually judging the man, seeing if he is weak or not. Naomichi Frowns at the last one. He then shrugs. He Couldn’t let himself look bad in front of these Newbies.

“All right! Wazzup lil homies! I bet this is a Proud day for yaw! You know what I mean? All that studyin and readin is finally adding up for you! You know what I mean? Of course when I was in school I didn’t do none of that, right, old man?” He Lets out a loud laugh, but then notices that these kids are all just staring at him. He then moves his neck to see that the Head is gone! Old bastard, just left him there…

“Well, little Shinigami, I’m Satake, Naomichi of the Seventh Division! Otherwise, known as the Fresh Prince of Soul Society!” He Crosses his arms, hoping to see some astonished reactions. The Kids sit there though, with those same boring expressions on their faces.

“Geez, you lil homies don’t know hot to chill do you? No matter, I’ll be teaching you all about the life of chillin’ on today’s mission!” Naomichi walks back and forth in front of their desks before stopping in front of white-haired kid. “We’re going to a city in Japan. Nobody’s there because it is abandoned!” He laughs loudly as if it was a joke that these kids weren’t in on.

“Our objective is to eliminate a group of rogue Shinigami and possibly get some answers out of them! This won’t be easy though… Rogue Shinigami have a lot of tricks, so be ready for whatever they be bringin’ young bloods.” 

“We’ll be going through one of them gates… damnit I always forget what they’re called…” The girl snorts. Naomichi stares at her for a few seconds. He doesn’t say anything but inside his mind…

“Bitch you dissing me?” *SMACK!* The girl goes flying out of a window and Naomichi has one less brat to take care of.

In reality though, Naomichi merely glares at her and walks over to her. “What’s your name sweetie?” He asks. The girl turns her head sideways, as if her neck is going to break. “Elsa, Isanna…” 

Naomichi Chuckles at the girl. She is a stuck-up bitch, something that the academy creates a Lot. He Pats on the head and then turns. “Just follow me lil homies and everything will be all right! I am a superior to all of yaw, so yaw best be listening to me if you don’t want no trouble!” He says. “We’ll be Heading to the human world, so it’s best that you guys stay behind me… Now c’mon we’ve got to get going!”


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Thank you kindly," Isis nodded once in respectful thanks. That was Caim off her hands for the moment. She'd track him down and interrogate him more properly shortly, for the moment she had a job to do. She vanished.
> 
> Caim stared up at the giant. Bakuhatsuteki. Then he realised Isis hadn't actually told the man his name. Then he realised he didn't particularly care.
> 
> ...




_*Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu....*_

  The female shinigami seemed quite pleased Baku accepted the responsibility to look after the stranger, before quickly taking off and leaving the said man in his hands. His heavy eyes trailed over towards the smaller shinigami, catching him also gazing upwards in a rather uninterested contemplation. With a light grunt Baku turned from the man with a small beckoning on his hand for him to follow. The training would have to wait until they filled their bellies, he had been feeling the urge of consumption slyly closing in on him anyway; there was no harm in taming that desire earlier than previously decided. 

  As they made their way down the walkways towards the nearest noodle shop, one that had had been put in place just for situations like these, Baku could not help but hear a small rumbling belly from his new companion, causing a brief wave of amusement to cross over him, followed by the realisation that this character could quite possibly be somewhat child like. He'd never taken care of a child before an considering the shinigamis previous reaction to seeing him it was quite possible he was a fiery type of lad. Baku muttered to himself, before speaking up.
* "We'll fill you up, and then get some exercise"*
 He said in a -as a matter of factly- way. After a short walk through Soul Society they finalyl came across the noodle stand with an overweight shinigami fanning himself behind the counter.
_"OOO~ohohohohohoh! Baku~~ooo~ you brought a friend~? I didn't know you haaaaa~ad, ANY!" _
The tubby shinigami teased in a friendly manner, winking to the giant dark skinned death god playfully before cooking up his usual. Baku lowered himself down and crossed his legs, side glancing towards his new charge.
*"What do you want?"*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Caim looked up at the giant of the man. He gave a strong presence. Not quite the monster Isis was, but still something powerful. Actually, he took the time to look around, there was a lot of great powers here. Some many many times above his level. It was odd, nothing like this had been before.

Before...

he didn't remember before.

Why was he acting in the same way Isis had? Treating Caim like a child? He did not look it. He drew his sword on most people who looked at him twice, he should not act in such a way as to seem childish. But yet, here he was.

Isis had requested he stay here, for the moment. Where was she? What was she doing? Maybe he should have followed her. She was the only one who could know. Who could understand.

The man spoke to him, mentioned food. Caim was not sure what movement to make next. He spun his hand around in a circle, indicating something wrapping around itself. He wasn't sure how best to communicate food. Really he'd take what he could get. The last time he ate had been...beyond his memory.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 9, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ryan's eyes widened. 'Unlocked'? This power surge had actually helped her manifest her ability. The Reiatsu charge was wearing off, but it was obvious her own power felt more natural already.
> 
> He could 'unlock' power within others by using 'Pure'. This was insane.
> 
> ...



Ayame grabbed Ryan's hand and with his help, got back on her feet. The cat that Ayame drew jumped on top of her head, and made his home there, curling up and closing his eyes.

"Yeah, that sounds like a good idea. I could go for some instant ramen." She started walking in a random direction, but stopped after taking a few steps forward.

"Eh...you know the way back?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame grabbed Ryan's hand and with his help, got back on her feet. The cat that Ayame drew jumped on top of her head, and made his home there, curling up and closing his eyes.
> 
> "Yeah, that sounds like a good idea. I could go for some instant ramen." She started walking in a random direction, but stopped after taking a few steps forward.
> 
> "Eh...you know the way back?"



"That way," Ryan pointed in the opposite direction, smiling a little. Ryuusen had been watching with a critical eye the entire time, Ryan wondered what he was thinking. But Ayame was already drifting off, and he waved goodbye the the boy and his father. Those two could look after themselves perfectly fine.

If another Hollow showed up, he couldn't say the same for Ayame.

"Here's where I ran into you," Ryan indicated the middle of the road, where Ayame had been happily standing, not paying attention to anything around her. "Where's your house from here?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 9, 2010)

Ayame looked around for a bit, before pointing to the plain white house with the gray porch. She turned to Ryan and bowed. "Thank you for taking care of me." She parted to walk towards her house, but stopped and turned around.

"I just realized, I have some extra ramen. Would you like some?" It's not everyday that she made a new friend while fighting, so she figured she could repay Ryan for showing her all the new stuff she saw today.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 10, 2010)

Naomichi and Company travel through the Gate to the human world, but it is a Quick trip. Naomichi has learned that time passes differently in that Place. Perhaps he had moved faster or slower. He didn’t know. He was just a simple man in a RPG played by nerds on a Naruto form. Yes, his life did suck indeed.  Now he was stuck with these damn kids. Boru Atan, Issana Elsa, Hottai Naya, Severena Daichi, and last but not least, Kuro Fang.

Yes, the damn kid’s name was Black Fang. What type of fucked up parents gave him that name? Naomichi wondered for the most part. Now they were in a forest, surrounded by Green and countless animals. Naomichi took a Spit and then said, _“Well we are here, not exactly the best place to chill at, but it’s aight,” _He says. 

Hottai Naya A.K.A ghost face, _“Sir, we are in a forest. If I believe correctly, we were Heading for an Abandoned City?”_ She asks, with much certainty on her face. 

Naomichi grins at her then holds a lip up to his mouth. _“This Forest is not Too far from the city. We’ll be staying here for the Night and then we’ll go and kick some rogue ass once we go in the hood. Kay?” _

Elsa A.K.A Bitch-with-something-stuck-up-her-ass, decided to speak up then. _“What! We came here to complete the mission, not sit around in some disgusting human Forest!” _She says angrily. Naomichi raises a hand, meaning to chill. _“How about you chill, dawg? We won’t be able to complete the mission without getting some sleep, yo.”_ He mutters, yawning. _“B-but we haven’t done-“ _Elsa starts, but is cut off by Naomichi raising his hand again.

Ah, silence, yes that is good. “_Boru,” _A.K.A blue hair, _“You’re going to help me set up tents…”_ He pulls out a box. The tall blue-haired Shinigami nods and walks over to him. _“Severena has fallen asleep.” _He says, quietly. Naomichi looks to see the small girl, A.K.A Severena sleeping. She is snoring and a bubble forms at the tip of her nose. 

_“Good, good. At least one of you guys know how to chill…” _


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ayame looked around for a bit, before pointing to the plain white house with the gray porch. She turned to Ryan and bowed. "Thank you for taking care of me." She parted to walk towards her house, but stopped and turned around.
> 
> "I just realized, I have some extra ramen. Would you like some?" It's not everyday that she made a new friend while fighting, so she figured she could repay Ryan for showing her all the new stuff she saw today.



"Happy to," Ryan smiled, following her in. There were a lot of sketches on paper laying about, it seemed Ayame enjoyed drawing a lot. Naturally, of course. But it was strange, there didn't seem to be any other presence in the house. Not even a trace of one.

"Do you live here alone?" he asked her.

~~~

An impatient Hollow tried to start a fight, and was struck down by the others, sat on by a rather heavy looking one who'd decided to shut it up. R?n looked at the scene in entertainment.

It looked like even before the battles got underway, many Hollow would kill each other out of boredom. No matter, she was here for a fight. That was all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

"Yeah. My dad wanted me to come with him, but I declined. I liked this place too much to leave it behind."

Ayame ventured into her small kitchen. She opened two cabinets, both filled to the brim with packs of instant ramen; one cabinet was full of chicken-flavored ramen, while the other was an assortment of shrimp, beef, and other flavors.

She took out two beef flavored ramens, and within 3 minutes, came back into the living room with two steaming bowls of ramen. She used her feet to set aside some sketches from the table, and sat down on the couch, placing the bowls along the table.

"I'm not sure what you use to eat ramen, so I got both just in case." She set down a pair of forks and chopsticks. "I hope you don't mind being alone with a girl at her own house."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

Ryan blinked.

He raised a hand to his chin, rubbed it a little, and looked confused. He stared up at the ceiling for a few moments, the looked around in all directions. Eventually he looked back at Ayame, a very startled expression on his face.

"I live a very strange life."

He looked serious for a few moments, before smiling widely. "Itadakimasu, then," and picked up the pair of chopsticks. "Thank you kindly."

A good meal was the best to restore strength after a busy day.

~~~

Trees tilted, as the horde raced by. Isis and her five students stood in the branches of a large tree, watching. For her, it was strong, but not concerning. For them, it was deadly powerful.

"How many is that?" Rachel eventually asked. "I counted five before they moved past me."

"There were three at the end," Brage added. "I'd say eight."

"Assume ten," Darren spoke, "Others could have been muffled. They were fast, and had nasty looking tusks. We cannot allow a direct confrontation under any circumstances."

"Hey," Erin looked confused. "They're gone." Everyone looked about. A horde of rapidly charging beasts like this should be making a tremendous racket. But the forest was deadly silent.

"Are they passing through garganta?" Alexis looked confused. "Randomly appearing in the forest? So we have no way to track them."

"Then we need something rapidly deployed," Darren stated. "A Kidou web, or lasso. We have to grab the Hollow at the end of the herd, drag it away and finish it off."

"A combination Kidou of Crawling Rope and Ambush Flare," Erin stated, "That's what we need. But anyone casting it would just get hauled off by the racing boar."

"I can hold it," Brage stated. Rachel agreed, stating she would help Erin cast the net and Brage would reel their fish in.

"We can stop it from having so much movement with Quake Strike," Alexis stated. "If Darren and I cast it, it'll knock its movement out. The issue is, we might also attract attention."

"Neith-sempai?" Darren looked up at her.

"I'll cover you the first time with Curving Light," Isis stated, "But this is the only time, so you can get a feel for taking one of these down. Now then, they're over there."

The group looked in the direction she'd pointed, shocked at how quickly she'd noticed. Nodding at each other, they set off, moving from treetop to treetop and approaching their target.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

Ayame picked up her chopsticks, and held them up high in the air. "ITADAKIMASU!" she shouted, before sticking her chopsticks in and hungrily digging into her bowl.

In a span of a few minutes, Ayame dropped her bowl, and wiped away the stray juices from her mouth. She leaned back into the couch, letting out a deep sigh of relief and patting her belly twice. She was full from eating ramen, but she found it to be much tastier then when she was eating alone.

"We should do this more often! Instant ramen must taste better when you eat it with someone else."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

"Agreed," Ryan put the bowl down as he finished up. "Doing things with friends around is always better." He thought a little. "And sooner or later I'll have to introduce you to the others. After both explosions, there's been a good number of powered humans turning up. So much story already written, so much more to happen."

Ryan stretched, feeling his Reiatsu restored a little. Yes, this was better.

"I'm surprised, with your ability to see the spiritual, you hadn't been found earlier."

~~~

_"Bakudou Four: Crawling Rope."

"Bakudou Twelve: Ambush Flare."

"Hadou Nine: Quake Strike."

"Hadou Nine: Quake Strike."

"Bakudou Twenty-Six: Curving Light."_

The wave of Kidou descended on the rushing horde. First, the light around the boar hollow at the very end twisted, obscuring it from its fellow. Its rampage was cut off by the earth shifting, causing it to buck and lose momentum. In this time, the dual ambush flare/crawling rope Kidou settled around it, restraining it.

Brage, holding the Kidou, jumped down, using it wrapped around a tree branch as a pulley. The weight and strength he put on it caused the Hollow to jerk back, swung off its feet.

Isis raised an eyebrow. They'd done well this far.

"Attack!" Darren, Alexis, Erin and Rachel all began pelting the Hollow with Kidou as it hung. But their attack power wasn't enough, and soon the branch broke, depositing it on the ground once more. It shook itself as it stood up, jerking the Kidou ropes out of Brage's hands, and roared. Darren, Brage and Alexis all had their swords at the ready, forming a circle so they could strike wherever the boar was facing away from.

It roared and charged at Brage. He took a step around it, aiming to strike it in the side of the head, but it jerked his head at him, moving much faster than he expected. Isis was nearing him, about to pull him away from the incoming horn that would gore him, when he suddenly flipped right over it, landing on the back of the Hollow. Taking the moment, he stabbed his blade deep into its spine, and pulled down, opening a long cut across its back.

Isis stood where she had broken out of her Shunpo. How had he done that? She narrowed her eyes, and traced the Reiatsu around him. It was more than usual of his. And then she could see a faint trail of it, leading all the way to the trees above. Rachel stood above Brage, arms outstretched, identical Reiatsu to Brage surrounding her.

She had controlled him via Kidou. Isis's eyes widened. That...that was something else.

While the boar had bucked around with Brage, Darren and Alexis had been slashing at its legs, attempting to drop it to the ground. But its thick skin held fast against their blades, and shaking Brage off at last, it raced off, away from the group, directly at Isis.

She stood there, watching it approach, to the degree her students were getting freaked. Then she was standing behind it, having Shunpo'd past it with ease. The boar continued to build steam, crashing through the forest.

"I hope you all learned something from this first encounter," she informed the stunned group. "You'd best formulate a better plan for the next one."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

"Well, I haven't been outside much, and usually I only go past the porch to get some instant ramen, or art supplies. The only time I'm every steadily outside of my house is when I'm at the porch sketching or something." Ayame let out another sigh, looking up at the ceiling above her. She felt very, very relaxed about now; she didn't even have an impulse to draw.

"You met up with others?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> "Well, I haven't been outside much, and usually I only go past the porch to get some instant ramen, or art supplies. The only time I'm every steadily outside of my house is when I'm at the porch sketching or something." Ayame let out another sigh, looking up at the ceiling above her. She felt very, very relaxed about now; she didn't even have an impulse to draw.
> 
> "You met up with others?"



"There's a lot of us," Ryan began to think, of everything that had happened. "The first explosion, at our school, lead to some of us getting powers. I got mine, then there's Akira, Mira and Kyohei. Then there was the explosion at the plaza. Hogo, Shino and one of Mira's friends who I still haven't been introduced to, but have seen around and sensed the power of. Then there's Ryuusen, who already had his power, and Morgana, though she's gone now."

Ryan was quiet for a moment, sending a pray for the chaotic woman, hoping to ease her path in the afterlife.

"There's a wide range, and we've all got varying powers. Besides us, there's also two large groups, the Joutei and the Shashu. But they're...dangerous, I suppose I'd say. Getting involved with them is not a smart action. That's all the powered humans, besides those at Kento's shop."

Ryan put a hand to his mouth, looking concerned. "But I'm not even sure if they're humans or just weird Shinigami."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2010)

Kane Azaki-

"So, This is my team." He stands before five shinigami, newbies, just out of the academy. No better then he was a few years ago. "Alright, My name is Kane Azaki, I'll be your leader for today's little quest. I'm an unseated officer, but i've fully mastered my Shikai! So, no worries!" He smiled at them. "Tch, Let's get out of here." Kane looked at a list of his students. "You must be, Dokeshi." The man nods. "So?" Kane smirked. "Our target is a mystery target. One that no one has been able to track and that is using the newest technology from the 12th division." The men begin to smile, all but two at least. "Alright Mr. Kane. You got yourself a squad." Kane nods. "Good."

Human World- Abandoned City-

"Shinigami have entered the forest." One man speaks to another hidden in shadow. "Interesting, so they have finally decided to crack down on the rogues huh? No matter." He turns to a window of broken glass and overlooks a city of ruin and rubble. Most of the buildings are barely intact, missing large chunks. "How many traps are active now?" the first man looks down at a piece of paper. "Sectors 1-25." "Good, Have sectors 26-40 re-activated." The man nods. "Right sir!"

Hueco mundo-

"U...Urgh...." The hollow fell before Akuryu, the fight was finally over. "Well! That was fun!" He laughed and leaped onto one of his dolls and again and again until he was back up on the land with everyone else. "Hey! Who's gonna fight next!?" He laughed. "Sir, It seems one of the contestants has um... Well... been killed." A fracon calls to the El rey. "Interesting, Which one?" The fracion nods "Yes, it appears a... uhm... Boss B.Uggy has killed his opponent before the match." El rey grinned. "Interesting. Begin the next match." He nods.

"The next match shall begin, Ran Vs Mechagila"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2010)

Soul Society ~

Marcus walked into the classroom and sat the file he had be given on the table that was in front of him, he was about fifteen minutes early. Looking around he picked a ripe spot to observe from. There he would see what this team was made of. Slinking up to the top of the class Marcus propped himself up against the wall and pulled one of the curtains closed. Suppressing his Reiatsu he then starts the waiting game. A grin spread across his lips as the seconds ticked away. This just might prove interesting. 

The first people in were a set of young ladies. The first was a dark haired blue eyed girl, more of a tom boy if Marcus had to place any money on it. She carried herself very proudly and seemed to lead the second female in. She had lighter hair and green eyes, she seemed overly depressed. Marcus' feel on this one is that she has been bullied, most likely by the girl she was following. Marcus silently watched as the first sat with a huff. Her Zanpaktou noisily bounced off her desk. She pulled her attention to the window as she nosily tapped her fingers off her desk as she waited. The second girl took up a seat next to the first and sat softly. Her gaze was cast downward. Neither seemed to notice the file that lay on the teacher's desk.

The next person in made Marcus pause. He was a giant of a man who had to stoop just to enter the room. He had a large square jaw and small blue eyes. He was bald except for a tuft of blond hair that curled just above his forehead. Marcus sweated heavily, his muscles easily showed through his uniform. If he wasn't related to Kenneth. well he was missing a good chance. Towering over the two young ladies he smiled though his large mustache and gave a gentle wave before the dark haired woman basically told him to buzz off. But curiously he sat between the desks opting not to try and sit in one. 

As he sat down a rather unimposing young man walked in. His eyes nervously shifted side to side as he walked in. His eyes narrow on the file on the table but he says nothing as he takes a seat away from the rest of the students. Taking a seat he folds his arms over his lap and looks straight at the desk. Marcus got the feeling from this one that he was a skittish and overly nervous. But he did notice the file and Marcus even felt that the boy was scanning the room. Looking for other hints of Reiatsu. But why didn't he say anything? Thinking back on the files he received, Jones matched what this one was doing. 

With less then a minute remaining the last of his team walked in. His read eyes were all talk and business. It seemed as if life for this one was hard and he probably joined the academy to get stronger. The wicked looking hand guard that adorned his Katana told Marcus that this one was a fighter, his Reiatsu even spoke of hatred. Marcus only shook his head as he sat by the door. Seemed he wasn't too key on being part of the group and for extremely different reasons then the little guy. Now it was a waiting game. It was time to see how patient they were.        

Twenty minutes pass and the dark haired girl and red eyed man were getting annoyed. "Where the hell is he?" the girl shouts, "He's twenty five minutes late!" she shouts. "Um, he is only twenty minutes late Jennifer." the other girl says softly. "Dose that matter Rin! He is still wasting our time." Jennifer shouts back. The man close to the door grits is teeth, "Hey shut the hell up bitch!" he growls as he shifts his weight. "Who the hell do you think you are? I'm Jennifer Crowhaven. You are a worm to me boy." Jennifer shouts back grabbing her Zanpaktou by the hilt. "Oh, you want to go girlie? I'll gut ya." the boy replies with a grin. 

"Uh......guys..." the timid boy says as starts to rock. "What do you want shrimp!!" both shout at the same time still starring holes though each other. "Our..... um... Squad leader has been here the whole time.." the boy replies softly flinching as if he was about to be hit. "What are you talking about?" Jennifer asked as she tried to settle down. "The file...on the table..... the darkness that hangs behind.... us..." the boy clams up then. Marcus' Reiatsu scared him.  "Very good Jones. You are as perceptive as your profile says." Marcus says as he steps from behind the curtain.  "My name is Marcus Claudius Bruticus, you may Call me sir though." Marcus says as he starts to walk down the stairs toward the front of the class.  "I'll be leading this little mission on a band of thieves." Marcus adds as he steps down by the desk. His fingers tap off the files.

"Do you really think you can lead us, it doesn't look like you can lead your way out of a paper bag." the red eyed boy says as he sets back down in his seat.  "Victor, your file said your were dense and a loner. But trust me. I have been through things you couldn't imagine. But if you don't want to join the Eleventh, was it, that is fine. I can send you back to the academy if you wish." Marcus replied as he picked the folder up off the desk.  "Any other questions or concerns?' Marcus asks. He is only meet with silence. 

Hueco Mundo ~ 

Reno laid down and yawned, loudly. This was getting boring. The first fight was somewhat amusing. Hopefully Ran would prove more entertaining then the other.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 10, 2010)

Academy

?I'm late to the party it seems, taking the time to train with my Zanpaktou and master my Shikai wasn't such a brilliant idea.? Toshiro sighed as he walked through the door of the Academy, ?Oh well, no point in having regrets, that was probably worth it in the end.?

Toshiro looked down at the order that his Captain had given him, and he noticed that not only had he been given the students names, but pictures as well. This was a good thing, it meant he didn't have to stand around like a dumbass waiting to be lead to the students, he could just go find them. Toshiro imagined this day would turn out at least halfway decent, although once he came upon the students that idea had been shot through the window completely. All five of these newbie academy students were girls, and all five of them seemed to be bickering amongst each other about who would be the better person on the mission. Toshiro narrowed his eyes a little bit, so all five of them were like Akuma and hated authority.

?Well ain't this just bloody great.? Toshiro sighed to himself, ?I'm stuck with five girls who all act like Akuma.? Toshiro cleared his throat, gaining the attention of the five girls, ?Alright, listen up, I can tell you five aren't going to like me, and that's fine because the feeling is mutual.? Toshiro sighed again, ?If we're going to succeed on this mission, you're going to have to listen to everything I say, now let's see the names are as follows, Hana Shima, Lezan Ayase, Ivy, Ayame, and Briana correct?? All the girls nodded in unison, ?Good, now I'm in charge of keeping you alive during this mission, so I'd suggest you do what I tell you to if you plan on living.?

?_Tch! Like hell I'd do something like that._? One of the girls spoke up, ?I don't take orders from anyone, especially not some weak looking punk like you!?

Toshiro sighed again, and looked down at his list, ?Let's see.. your name is Ivy, correct??

?_So what? You wanna fight or something?!_? Ivy yelled at him.

?_Be quiet you dumbass._? Another of the girls spoke up, ?You couldn't hurt him with a 10 foot pole.?

?_Oi shut up Lezan! I don't need any lip from you!_? Ivy retorted, giving the girl a scowl.

?Well this is gonna be a grand ol' day all around.? Toshiro sighed and shook his head, ?Alright look, we've been tasked with tracking down a rogue Shinigami, I don't know his name, or the ability of his Zanpaktou, so I suggest if you don't feel like getting killed, you shape up and at least learn to tolerate each other, we'll be heading to the desert of Rukongai.?

?_Tch, not gonna argue with that._? One of the girls said, standing up, prompting Ivy to look at her like she's crazy.

?_Hah, the Afro bitch is going along with this? Oh I'm sorry your name was Ayame wasn't it? Like I care about what you think._? Ivy smirked a little bit, prompting a small glare from Ayame.

?_I'd shut up if you don't want to die._? Ayame smirked a little bit, ?_True I hate being told what to do, and true I hate that a guy is stronger than me, but at least I have the ability to know when it's time not to be a dumbass, we have a mission to complete, and we need to complete it._? Ayame narrowed her eyes at Toshiro, ?_Even if we have to abandon this wimpy looking ?leader? of our pack._?

Toshiro exerted his own reiatsu which easily managed to make it hard for all of them to breath, ?You're all a bunch of children who don't have a clue what the real world is like, I suggest all of you shut up and follow me.? Toshiro sighed, relaxed his reiatsu, and rubbed his temples, he was becoming annoyed with this bunch, ?I'll give out orders once we've figured out what our opponent's abilities are.?

?_Tch, whatever, I still think you're a dumbass, and I still hate you too._? Ivy growled out in a low voice, not scared by his antics at all, in fact none of the girls had been scared by it.

?The feeling's mutual.? Toshiro grinned a little, ?Are you all willing to say that you're going to run away from this mission like a coward though??

?_Hell no!_? Briana yelled for the first time throughout the conversation, ?_Like hell I'm going to let any of you all outdo me!_? With that Briana started to storm out of the Academy, and Toshiro smirked a little bit.

?I'm glad I met you Akuma.? Toshiro chuckled, ?You've given me the ability to deal with these five kids.? Toshiro watched as the others followed suit after Briana, yelling at her not to take charge, and Toshiro hummed innocently as he left the Academy with his students.

?_Wait a minute._? Shima narrowed her eyes, whirling around at Toshiro, ?_How long is this trip suppose to take anyway? You haven't told us that yet._?

Toshiro grinned evilly, he would savor their reactions after this one, ?Oh, at least a day, likely more than that really, it'll probably be closer to two days.?

?_WHAT?!_? Ivy yelled, getting in Toshiro's face, her eyes narrowed dangerously, ?_This trip is might take two days?! Why the hell do we have to travel for that long?! I wanted to fight sooner than that!_?

?When people plan on escaping Soul Society.? Toshiro chuckled a little, ?They _*plan*_ on escaping Soul Society, are you going to bail on this mission just because you have to walk a little ways??

?_Hahahaha!_? Briana laughed, pointing at Ivy with a sly smirk on her face, ?_She would be the biggest coward I've ever seen!_?

Toshiro chuckled as the girls bickered amongst themselves, somehow despite their tendency to dislike taking orders, and hate him simply because he was a guy, he felt rather at home. Unfortunately for him, he needed to get them under control and able to listen to him better, hopefully the trip to the Desert of Rukongai would allow him to soften them up a little bit, although his intuition told him otherwise.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 10, 2010)

Two Days Later


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "There's a lot of us," Ryan began to think, of everything that had happened. "The first explosion, at our school, lead to some of us getting powers. I got mine, then there's Akira, Mira and Kyohei. Then there was the explosion at the plaza. Hogo, Shino and one of Mira's friends who I still haven't been introduced to, but have seen around and sensed the power of. Then there's Ryuusen, who already had his power, and Morgana, though she's gone now."
> 
> Ryan was quiet for a moment, sending a pray for the chaotic woman, hoping to ease her path in the afterlife.
> 
> ...



"Wow, never knew there were so many people that had those kinds of abilities." Ayame sat there, letting all this information sink in. Unlike a few hours ago, she was actually comfortable, so she leaned back a bit, closing her eyes. The cat on top of her head opened its eyes, jumping off Ayame's head and wandering about the habitat.

It wasn't long until Ayame nodded off to sleep, tired from today's adventures.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2010)

Akuma-

The hollow standing before Akuma was different from the others. "That's an interesting form you have there." Akuma slings his club over his shoulder and smirks a bit. "I am a fracion to the great Espada Seinaru Suzaku you fool!" Akuma's left eye twitches. "Seinaru, Suzaku..." He grits his teeth. "That's right." Seina smirks. "You know of his-" Akuma dashes forward, pushing off with his right foot and running towards the wall of the battlefield. "Gehehehehehehe, Let's get started then!" Seina drops to all fours and races out towards Akuma. 

"ORA!!!" Seina leaps at Akuma, The shinigami shunpo's away, As Seina crashes into the wall he kicks up a large cloud of dust. "The hell kind of power is that..." Akuma thinks to himself, the cloud clears away, Seina smirks, the wall beneath him has spider-webbed and cratered. "Gehehehehehe..... This is fun... so much fun...." Ba-bump, Akuma's heart beats, His body pulses,the foreign reiyoku surging inside. "Not now... I'm not ready." Akuma grabs his right eye. "Is there a problem!? EH? Some kinda pain!?"

Seina rockets off of the wall, a streak of dust flowing behind him. "RRRRRAAAAHHH!!!!" Akuma swings his club as hard as he can at the incoming Fracion. "Blast-eroid!" A blue ball of energy is released from Seina's mouth, the force stops his movement and once it collides with Akuma's club, the energy expands and explodes outward, covering the area with a dense cloud of smoke. "Cough, Cough, Cough!" Akuma swings his club around trying to clear the smoke out of the area. "Let me play!" The voice echoes inside his head. "NNNNGGGRAAAAAAH!!!!!!" Akuma screams, his eyes turn black and a pillar of white explodes from his mouth.


"Interesting." Suzaku watches the monitor with a smirk. "I wonder what's happening."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Do you remember life before you became a hollow you little brat?" Suzaku asks, watching the monitor. "I do. I remember my life quite well in fact, Four hundred years i've lived and my life on earth is just like yesterday." He watches as Akuma's body is overcome with white. "I remember my children and my wife. I remember the day they tried to take the throne of the household from me. Such disappointments they all were... I trained them and trained them and yet, they never did reach the level i was at." He smirked as he raised hand lightly to point at Akuma. "He is the biggest failure of all my children."
> 
> "His mother named the other two, Angel and gods gift. I was the one to name that boy, Demon. A fitting name for what he is now. But back then, Such a wimp of a boy. always hanging on his mothers teet. It was pathetic, He acted much like you." He turned to the Espada before him. "You are not worthy of your title much like he was." He turned back to Akuma. "But now, He is becoming worthy. Showing off the true meaning of his name." Suzaku smirked. "I wonder, How far will this transformation go... how powerful shall you become Akuma?"



“How dare you talk to Gaburieru-sama like that!” Akane yelled at Suzaku, “He's stronger and more powerful than you, he could-”

“Silence!” Gaburieru yelled, shutting Akane up instantly, Gaburieru barely raised his tone of voice often, “I do not need you to take up for me, I can defend myself against such accusations, and Suzaku wouldn't think twice about trying to kill you for that.” Gaburieru turned his attention back to the monitor with Akuma, “You wouldn't want to get me involved in something like that, now would you? Did you forget that you are a Fraccion? You have no right to raise your voice at any Espada member like that.”

Akane gulped a little bit, and shook her head, “No.. my apologies, Suzaku-sama, Gaburieru-sama, I had forgotten my place momentarily.”

Gaburieru shook his head with a sigh, Akane would end up being the death of him one day, and he turned his attention back to the subject at hand, “Your child, eh? So you killed your whole family off because they disappointed you?” Gaburieru frowned, “Such a tragic story, it was quite the opposite for me, I became disowned from my family because I did not wish to become a warrior in my own country, I ultimately passed away due to hunger and starvation, and soon after that I became a Hollow, I got revenge on them for that.”

Gaburieru smirked slightly, a rather sly smirk, “That explains why you remark of him being similar to me, I suppose, we both ended up in similar positions, the only difference was the method of death, you decided to disown your family by killing them, my family decided to disown me by throwing me out of my house and allowing me to starve to death.”

Gaburieru sighed as he continued to watch the monitor with Akuma, “I wonder how powerful your kid will become too, actually to tell you the truth.” Gaburieru paused for a moment, as he seemed to reside himself to thought, “I wonder what would happen if he came upon you after this tournament at some point, that might bring something interesting out of him if just mentioning your name triggered this much.”


----------



## Noitora (Aug 11, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Caim looked up at the giant of the man. He gave a strong presence. Not quite the monster Isis was, but still something powerful. Actually, he took the time to look around, there was a lot of great powers here. Some many many times above his level. It was odd, nothing like this had been before.
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...



*Baku...*

Baku gazed over towards Caim as he asked his question and patiently waited with his hands sitting on his knees and expression rather bland per usual. It was not long before Baku made the startling discovery that this Shinigami did not seem to be speaking to him, but instead was making hand signs. Baku remained silent for a moment staring at the boy in a tad of annoyance the woman did not warn him first, before glancing back to the stand and the tubby shinigami behind it.
*"He'll have the same as me."*

  The food did not take long, a few minutes later two plates of Chanko Nabe were placed before them. It was a large and fulfilling collection of food. Also there were two cups of drink placed next to them.
_"Enn~joooooo~oy!" _The shinigami giggled from behind the counter, still fanning himself. Being quite quiet Baku began to consume the large portion of Chanko Nabe before him, slowly and respectively. He always came to this place for his meals, he could not cook for shit and this guy was a master. He annoyed the living daylight out of Baku but that was a price he was willing to pay for a top class meal. 

  As time passed through the meal Baku eventually began to speak, though as usual it was hardly a lengthy speech.
*"You can not talk huh? Can you write?" *
He side glanced over to the shinigami, one brow slightly hitched upwards in question.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2010)

Rn proudly entered the main area, tail swishing through the air and head held high. Yes, this was the place. Combat. Blood. Power. Adrenaline. Purpose.

This was what she had come for.

On the other side of the arena, the large Adjuchas bird took flight, soaring in a circle around the arena. A massive obelisk of steel shot up from the sandy floor, and the bird roosted upon it. Mechagila.

"Fight well, little cat," it's voice had a tinny quality, "but be careful. If you are not strong enough, you might just be killed by accident."

"Hah!" Rn laughed. "So that is the level you are at?"

"Pardon me?"

"I might be killed by accident, is that so? So you're saying you're too weak to control your own power, or sense that of your opponent's?" Blaze Burst triggered, and Rn's Adjuchas use of it reached a stronger form. The flames shimmering around her bulked up, until a  stood before the bird. It was all a fiery illusion, but the effect was enough. The bird looked rattled.

Rn yowled loudly, her Reiatsu crackling, and launched herself straight at the bird. With a startled cry, it left the pillar of metal, flapping its wings to release a storm of metal knives. Most of them punctured through the flame apparition, Rn, being at the bottom of it, handily dodging the rest. She landed on the pillar with claws out, digging in and quickly ascending it. The bird had raised itself up high, but Rn, building up speed, launched herself upwards in turn. She spun in midair, the flaming coat around her condensing. Turning over herself in midair, a long arc of flame emerged from her lashing tail, reaching up, up into the sky, crashing into the body of the metal bird. It screamed and spun in quick circles, extinguishing the fire.

Rn landed on the ground, and was forced to dodge as another rain of metal knives fell upon her. Two dug into her back, and she grimaced, wrapping her tail around each and extracting it. She and Mechagila both charged their Reiatsu, fire and steel, ready for combat.

~~~

"Heheh," Ryan chuckled, noting Ayame had fallen asleep. She must be drained from the long day, discovering her powers, using so much power, yeah, he couldn't blame her in the slightest.

Standing up, he stretched a little, and saw himself out. He would stop by and see Mira later. As she and her friend were the only other two females with power, now that Morgana was gone, it would be good to introduce them. Give Ayame a role model and friend to help her out with adjusting to all this.

Not that she hadn't already done so as well. Ryan couldn't help but smile at how enthusiastic and natural she had been with this. The same make as him. It was really nice, to meet someone like that. He wore that smile for a while.

It was later, on the way home, it faltered. A Shinigami was standing in the middle of the pathway, staring at the sky. He looked concerned about something. Ryan was about to approach him, when he remembered Kento's message. Was this one of the rogue Shinigami? The young boy turned his head and looked at Ryan, eyes widening as he realised Ryan had been staring right at him.

"You can see me," he stated, beginning to shake. Ryan felt a strong sense of foreboding here. "You, why can you see me? You shouldn't be able to. Humans can't see me. No one can see me, no one must know I'm here. Go away. Stop looking at me. STOP IT NOW!"

Ryan had to duck, as the Shinigami's sword suddenly thrust through the airspace above his head. He quickly grabbed the Shinigami's wrist, charging forward to overpower them and carry them quickly down the street. The Shinigami seemed caught off by this sudden action, and was inactive for a good bit. By the time he was really struggling, Ryan had reached an alleyway and forcibly shoved the Shinigami into it.

"Enough troublemaking," he announced loudly. "If you're one of these rogues, just give up now. Otherwise, go home."

"I WON'T GO BACK!"

Ryan tilted his head, dodging the sword thrust. He leaned back, easily avoiding the pull back swing. Really, this Shinigami was pathetic. Laughable. Ryan felt bad about even fighting him. But he wasn't going to let trouble like this go. Straightening up, he grabbed the wrist of the Shinigami again and punched him hard in the face. Maybe that would knock some sense into him.

A small trickle of blood emerged from the Shinigami's nose.

It all happened in slow motion. Ryan could see the Shinigami's pupils dilate, the scream form on his mouth. He could feel the rise in Reiatsu, and the sudden presence of danger. He shifted into a stance for counterattacking, switching over to 'Dark' so as to be ready.

And it took every inch of his skill to avoid being skewed by the next strike. And even then, the kick that followed sent Ryan sailing across the street where he crashed heavily into a pile of wastebins.

The Shinigami couldn't sense him, somehow. He screamed for a bit, then vanished. Ryan, thoroughly rattled, took his time standing back up. What the hell had that been?

He stumbled off home.



Noitora said:


> *Baku...*
> 
> Baku gazed over towards Caim as he asked his question and patiently waited with his hands sitting on his knees and expression rather bland per usual. It was not long before Baku made the startling discovery that this Shinigami did not seem to be speaking to him, but instead was making hand signs. Baku remained silent for a moment staring at the boy in a tad of annoyance the woman did not warn him first, before glancing back to the stand and the tubby shinigami behind it.
> *"He'll have the same as me."*
> ...



Caim nodded once. He turned around, drawing his sword and pointing at the dusty ground. Once he had Baku's attention, he wrote his full name out, pointing at it, then at himself.

Underneath, he wrote thanks for the meal. Turning back around, Caim settled into the food once more. It had been long, so long, since he had last eaten, he couldn't quite remember how. He had to take his time, be slow, careful so as not to choke. He savoured every bite.

Why were people good here? Isis he could understand. She and him were the same. Those of the same make always stuck together. But this man, this 'Baku', Caim could sense he did not have the same curse as he did. And yet, he was acting in kindness.

Did Isis hold some esteemed rank, that others would follow her requests? It hadn't seemed so.

It confused him.

~~~

Isis shook her head, admonishing Rachel. This time around, to pick off one of the boars, the group has set up a trap of Kidou, and Rachel, the fastest of the five, had baited the boars through it, while the others triggered it so that the last of the herd was picked off. It had stumbled and fallen, even as the others raced on, wondering where the prey they had been chasing was now.

The group had set on the boar, the same one they had attacked before, and dealt even more damage. This time, even though it burst away, it could not make it far, before more Kidou ensnared it. Brage shoved his sword deep through its mask, being the only one with the raw strength to do such a thing, and it was dead. The first of ten.

But Isis informed them of their foolhardiness all the same. Using Rachel as bait was bad practise with such numbers. That Rachel had relied on her speed alone to escape was too much risk. A neater, more elegant manoeuvre should have been made. She told them as much that they should find one for their next ensnaring.

Honestly everyone but Brage looked a little annoyed Isis had told them their strategy was flawed. Brage was just pleased that meant Rachel wouldn't be at risk next time. The group of five discussed their next plan, occasionally seeking input from Isis, but mostly working together.

She smiled under her breath. They were growing magnificently already. She enjoyed watching it. Teaching others to gain strength. It had a delightful taste.

They set their next plan in motion, and waited for the boars to reappear once more.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Akuma-

  The white mass begins to cover his entire body, coating it and changing it into a hollows form. His body becomes bulkier as the mass piles on, more muscle and even taller then he is now. His fingers become claws; two long blade shaped protrusions break off at the wrist and extend past his hands. A long tail begins to form, covered in small spikes and a crescent claw like blade at the end. His feet become talon like, sharp claws instead of toes. ?AAAHHHRRRAAAA!!!!? He screams out, the spiritual pressure he releases causes Seina to shake. ?D?damn it? what?s going on?? 

  Inside Akuma-

  ?Nnngh?.? He shakes his head and slowly stands up, He?s back in his inner world, but it?s different now. The world is made up of floating islands all around. Some are massive in size and others are quite small. Akuma?s island is about the size of a dinner table. He looks over the edge, below is a large sea. He turns to look at the biggest of the islands, it?s covered with a massive palace that extends high into the air and as wide as the entire island. He remembers what his zanpakto said, he wanted a palace. ?Jigoku must be there.? Akuma thinks to himself, heading towards the island. 

  As he hops from rock to rock he feels something off, He can?t sense Jigoku?s presence, despite the zanpakto being on his back. ?Where are you Jigoku?? He lands at the front door of the palace. The face of a demon carved into it, the demon resembles Jigoku and his horned appearance. Akuma ignores it for now and pushes on the door, a long walk lies ahead of him. He travels through the main entry hall, statues everywhere, different people Akuma has met throughout his life.  Isis, Toshiro, Lexaine, Kogoro? Even the men he had beaten all those years ago. 

  He enters a large room, the ceiling is high and rounded, and the walls are rounded as well. Paintings cover the walls now, Paintings of important scenes from Akuma?s life.  Even the start of it all? His death is painted and placed on these walls. ?What the hell is going on?? Akuma grips the hand of his club and charges forward this time. ?JIGOKU! WHERE ARE YOU!? He shouts.

  Outside-

  ?GRAAAH!!!!? Hollowfied akuma charges forward, Seina jumps out of the way but Akuma swings his club and knocks the fraction into the wall. ?Nnngh?.? He coughs and pulls himself up. ?You bastard? That hurt?? His eye is covered in blood. ?RAH!? Akuma?s mouth opens and a red orb begins to charge. ?W..what!? a cero!?? Seina?s eyes widen, ?Shi-? He jumps as the blast of energy hits the wall, smoke begins to fill the arena and block Seina?s vision. 



  Elsewhere-

   ?I wonder how powerful your kid will become too, actually to tell you the truth.? Gaburieru paused for a moment, as he seemed to reside himself to thought, ?I wonder what would happen if he came upon you after this tournament at some point, that might bring something interesting out of him if just mentioning your name triggered this much.?


Suzaku ignores Gaburieru and watches his son become something more powerful. "Such strength." He thinks to himself. "And now such beastly power." A grin, though small, forms across his lips. "I believe my son might be taking one of our spots shortly if this keeps up. Such amazing power, for a shinigami to wield a Cero. It's unheard of, unbelievable... And powerful."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ryuusen vs Kasumi Part 1*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

?Wha... what?!? Akane gaped, unable to believe what just transpired on the monitor, ?That man.. changed into a Hollow?! Is that even possible?!?

Gaburieru narrowed his eyes a little bit as he watched Akuma transform into a Hollow, he had gained an incredible amount of power as a result of the transformation, this kind of power was unheard of for a Shinigami, to be able to change into a Hollow, just what kind of power had this brat obtained that allowed him to perform such a transformation, could it just be something for show? Then Gaburieru saw it, the one thing that had slightly surprised him, and convinced him that this transformation was not just for show.

?Th.. that's..? Akane stuttered in disbelief at what was happening on the screen, ?That's a Cero?!?

?If the kid can fire a Cero, then that means the transformation he underwent is definitely that of a Hollow.? Gaburieru watched the monitor, now fully interested in this turn of events, ?I'm curious to know what kind of power this is, I've never heard of a Shinigami changing into a Hollow before.?



> Suzaku ignores Gaburieru and watches his son become something more powerful. "Such strength." He thinks to himself. "And now such beastly power." A grin, though small, forms across his lips. "I believe my son might be taking one of our spots shortly if this keeps up. Such amazing power, for a shinigami to wield a Cero. It's unheard of, unbelievable... And powerful."


 
?Don't be so sure about that just yet Suzaku, we don't know exactly what kind of Hollow he's changed into.? Gaburieru narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?For all we know, this could be a mindless Hollow that doesn't listen to reason.? Gaburieru shook his head a little bit, Suzaku always could be impatient with these kind of things, they would need much more information about this transformation first, before anyone even thought about trying to recruit Akuma.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 11, 2010)

Soul Society~ 

 "Alright. Since there dosen't seem to be anymore questions or snide remarks. Lets get down to business." Marcus says as he opens the file up. Flipping through it he starts to explain what they were going to do.   "Some time ago a band of thieves broke into the Seireitei. After doing so they broke into one of the noble houses and made off with special weapons..", "So what? I bet the other groups have gotten better assignments then this boring assignment." Jennifer breaks in scratching at her ear with her left pinky finger. "Yeah this is shit old man, this sounds like something that the Third Division would do." Victor jumped in snapping at Marcus.  "I thought the back talk was over, your lucky that I don't pick on weaklings." Marcus bites back as he drops the file to the table. "What did you say old man!" Victor yells as he jumps from his seat and starts to draw his Zanpaktou. 

In a blur Marcus vanishes. -SKIINT!- with a single motion Marcus forces Victor to re sheath his Zanpaktou and is behind him. With a tug and a pull he has the young man in a chicken wing submission hold.  "Not bad for an old man, yeah?" Marcus asks as he sinks the hold in a little tighter.  "Now, I really don't care what you think about this assignment. It is what we have been given. Our task. Is to seek and destroy the targets and retrieve these weapons." Marcus says to the rest of the group as he keeps a firm hold on Victor.  "And the reason this might sound like a Third Division mission, might be because I'm a member of the Third." Marcus says leaning in. With a growl Marcus releases his grip. Then with another Shunpo he vanishes and reappears by the desk. 

 "I don't care if you don't like me. Hate me. Use that as fuel. But you will respect me and follow my orders. If you don't, well lets just say I'm a practitioner of unique punishments. Now do you have any questions that doesn't challenge my authority over this group." Marcus asks as he slams his hand down on the desk. The students seemed somewhat shocked at Marcus' actions and stinging words. A few moments pass, but soon the large man sitting on the floor raises his hand.  "Speak up William." Marcus says as he folds his arms over his chest. "Yes, um who were the weapons stolen from?" he asks gingerly.  "Even as relevant as that question may be, the file is decidedly mum on the family they were stolen from. All I can say is that this group can be considered dangerous, they did break into the Seireitei without setting off alarm and then into the noble's house. So we will be on guard at all times." Marcus replied as he looked around the room. 

A moment later Jimmy rose his hand, Marcus merely nodded, "What is so important about these weapons Sir, why go through all this trouble." is the question that rolls off his lips.  "Good one. Very informative question. These are special weapons. They come in varying sizes, but their most prominent feature is that they allow the wielder to have Shinigami powers regardless if they have the soul for it or not." Marcus replies as he pulled his arms from his chest. "Where...is. Where are they hiding.." a timid voice spoke up. Marcus' eyes narrowed on the other girl, the one he took for a bullying victim.  "The desert of the Rukongai." Marcus replies as he leans against the desk. Marcus waits a few more minutes to see if there were anymore questions before he again speaks up. 

 "Alright, since there seems to be no more questions Lets gt down to business. It is my responsibility to keep you alive during this mission. It is as much a test on me as it is for you." Marcus says as he opens the file as he pulled himself straight.  "Jennifer Crowhaven, Victor Wulf. The reason you were assigned to this group is to break you two from your loner ways and show you the strength of group combat, it is also to break you from bad habits, that is why you were assigned to me I can and will be an asshole. Rin Rayne, Jimmy Jones you were assigned to this group so you can learn to be more assertive and stand up for yourselves. I'm merciless in this aspect you will be expected to pull your weight. And lastly William Fencer you were assigned to this group to compliment the rest of the groups abilities." Marcus says as he flips through the pages overlooking their quirks and strengths

The class was quite, in one fell swoop Marcus had called them out on their weaknesses and said he was the key to their problems. For Victor and Jennifer it was the worse, they had to accept their 'fate' or not graduate. And their leader seemed to be remorseless as he said he was.  "Now before we leave I'm going to instill some good military know how into you, so stand." Marcus says as he closed the file.

*The Next Day*

They entered the desert of the Rukongai. William was leading the group, the words that Marcus said echoing though his head. _ Normally I would take point and put myself out there saying I was the biggest threat, but no matter how true that is. You look to be the most dangerous. And no matter where I put you, you'd most likely be the first target. So this is how were are going to march into the desert..._ these words bounced around Williams head as they walked along. He was put up front to act as leader since that is what he looked like. Jennifer was behind him. Her pension for Kido allowed her to protect one side of the group if they came under ranged fire. Rin wa next in line. Marcus put her here so he could protect her and allow her ability to heal to be directed.

Marcus was next in line. His over all ability would allow this position to allow him to react to attacks on the front or back of the group quickly, his ability in Kido would also allow him to protect the other side of the group if it was assaulted by ranged attacks. Victor marched behind him so he could react to enemies that were trying to flank them more easily. And lastly pulling up the flank was Jimmy his astute Spiritual senses would alert him, and by essence them, if they were being followed or if the enemy was trying to over take them from behind.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ryuusen vs Kasumi Part 2*


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Akuma?s Inner World-

He bursts through the door to the Throne room, the area is large and round like most other rooms in the palace, but this one is different. There are pillars holding up the ceiling, a moat of fire circles the entire area a small walkway leads to a large circular platform. Atop the platform is a pyramid of steps at the top of the pyramid is a large throne. Sitting in the throne is a man dressed in white, his skin pure white, his hair white and his eyes black with yellow irises. ?Where is Jigoku!? Akuma shouts. ?I?ve absorbed him.? 

Amuka, The anti-Akuma, his inner hollow, sits in the throne with a grin on his face. ?I?ve become the king Akuma. You are now the lowly horse beneath my feet.? Akuma grits his teeth and shunpo?s, swinging his club down. Amuka vanishes as the club rips through the throne and sends hunks of rock flying in all directions. ?That was dangerous Akuma, Can?t we talk?? He smirked, standing just at the bottom of the steps. ?Where?s Jigoku?? Akuma asks again. ?I told you?? He formed a white version of Akuma?s club. ?I absorbed him!? 

Outside-

?Don't be so sure about that just yet Suzaku, we don't know exactly what kind of Hollow he's changed into.? Gaburieru narrowed his eyes a little bit, ?For all we know, this could be a mindless Hollow that doesn't listen to reason.? Gaburieru shook his head a little bit, Suzaku always could be impatient with these kind of things, they would need much more information about this transformation first, before anyone even thought about trying to recruit Akuma.

"All hollows are mindless, They are all beasts who thrive on instinct. Many of our own are not much better then them. Purely beasts who have no way to discern friend from foe." Suzaku watched the fight intently. "So how different is he in this form really? Merely a beast who runs off instinct and fights without holding back any punches."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2010)

*Blanco?*

The Gillian, Verde, is amazed at this creature?s speed. He has Decided since the beginning of the battle that Blanco wasn?t a normal Hollow, by any means. Indeed he Isn?t, for the lines that went through his body start to peel open, slowly. Blanco?s Red Eyes had fire burning from them as he slammed into Verde once more. Knocking him into a wall and pinning him there with his Weight. _?Gaaaaa??_ Blanco bites into Verde?s neck, causing blood to gusher out.

The Huge Hollow blasts him back with a concentrated Cero. Verde grins, as he sees that Blanco is hit. Blood drips for a few seconds. Blanco merely sits there. Then his neck slowly moves down to look at where he was hit. There is a huge burn mark on his torso. Blanco?s body starts to shake violently. Verde?s tongue comes out of his mask, _?I can win against this monster! I can actually-?_

*?AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH? *Blanco roars, pushing back Verde with a wave of sudden Reiatsu spike. Verde, who was smiling, tries to escape. Blanco is angry now, though. The lines on his body break open and out come the darkness. _?W-what is that inside of you!? _Verde shouts, as he feels his body be pulled closer and closer, as if the thing were a damned Black Hole. His arms thrash out, holding on to the ground as Blanco devours the Hollow. He is Done with him. 

Then he remembers that he is supposed to leave the Hollow alive. _?Blanco is sorry.? _He then spits out the hollow, slamming him into the wall. Although he is the same size as he was before, he somehow looks smaller, as if he lost something inside of Blanco. Blanco stalks over to him and looks down at him with that ghostly mask of his and says, _?Blanco is sorry. Can Blanco and Verde be friends now??_

The hollow only screams, shakes his head, and gets in a fetal position. Blanco merely shrugs. He then starts to dance, shaking the ground underneath him. *?BLANCO WON! YAAAAY!?* The giant stomps his feat once more in celebration.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "All hollows are mindless, They are all beasts who thrive on instinct. Many of our own are not much better then them. Purely beasts who have no way to discern friend from foe." Suzaku watched the fight intently. "So how different is he in this form really? Merely a beast who runs off instinct and fights without holding back any punches."


 
Gaburieru sighed a little, “That's true, all Hollows live only off of instinct with no purpose except to devour, however therein lies the problem, what makes you think he'd be like all the others you recruited?” Gaburieru watched the fight as it took place on the monitor, and Akane gaped in surprise, still processing the fact that a Shinigami transformed into a Hollow, “He is your son after all, I'd imagine he's just as stubborn a bastard as you are.” Gaburieru chuckled to himself, “You might give yourself a headache trying to recruit him to your group, although I am curious about what comes next.”

“What comes next?” Akane blinked, looking at Gaburieru, “What do you mean, Gaburieru-sama?”

“That's quite simple.” Gaburieru frowned a little, “Will he remain as a Hollow, or will he turn back into a Shinigami?” Gaburieru tapped his finger on his arm, “Perhaps maybe he'll walk the line between both, now that would be interesting.”


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 11, 2010)

*Mira's House*

Mira and Hiroyuki were both sitting on the couch in the family room watching some television program. Hiroyuki had come over to hang out with Mira for the day. Earlier that day Mira helped Hiroyuki a little bit more with his powers. Now the two were spending the rest of the day hanging out. Hiroyuki even had dinner wth Mira and her aunt, Miyuki.

Miyuki was in the kitchen putting the clean dishes away as she listened to the program. Miyuki was happy that Mira had made friends with such a nice person like Hiroyuki. To her, the shy girl seemed alright. Miyuki finished putting the dishes away and just at that moment she received a call on her cell phone.

Mira heard her aunt's cell phone go off and guessed it was a call from a client. Shortly after receiving the call, she heard her aunt hang up and walk over to the front door.

"Girls, I need to go run to my office for a little bit. I have to go pick up a certain document. Anyways, I'll be back soon," Miyuki called out to her niece and friend. Mira looked over at her aunt.

"Okay, Hiroyuki and I will be alright," Mira said to her aunt as she watched her aunt leave. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpSWRATKlNY[/YOUTUBE]




Outside of Mira's home, Shito stood there looking at the home. He was waiting for the right moment to go see Hoshina and Mira. He wondered if Hoshina ever told their little girl about what truly happened to him. He then saw Miyuki, Hoshina's sister, pull out of the driveway.

'Miyuki must of come to visit them,' he thought as he watched her drive by without even noticing him. Then again, any normal human wouldn't be able to see him. He sighed as he walked up to the front door and knocked on it. 

Her aunt must of forgotten something. She got up from the couch as she noticed that Hiroyuki dozed off. She couldn't blame him, she made him work hard today. Mira opened the front door and saw someone she hadn't seen in 13 years. There in front of her stood her father as he looked down at her. Mira stood speechless as she gazed at him.

"Hoshina?" Shito started off saying and then stopped himself as he realized it wasn't his wife he was looking at, but his daughter, "Mira?"

He was surprised by how much she resembled Hoshina. Though he could also see traces of himself in his daughter too. Mira stepped outside as she closed the door behind her. She then quickily hugged her father and she buried her face in his chest, she also started to cry a mixture of tears of happiness and sadness. Shito embraced his daughter in a loving embrace as he gently rubbed her back.

"Mira, I'm so sorry that I wasn't with you for these past 13 years," Shito spoke in a soft comforting manner as Mira continued to cry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2010)

"Hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha!"

A gangly humanoid happily watched the events, occurring below, as the kitten and hatchling battled it out. Reedak Gelesta, which was his name, was amused. The kitten was using fear to weaken the hatchling. So adorable. He would terrify her later. It would be so much fun.

Rán's sizable fire form was more of an illusion with each passing second. It wasn't even filled with her flames, just a shape she was holding onto. Mechagila had taken to spiralling dives, piercing through the flame body each time he came close. Rán had nearly lost her head the first time. She prepared a different strategy, as he came around once more. This time, she jumped as he pierced through the flame shape. Her claws outstretched, she dug them into his metallic coat, barely piercing the thick skin, but somehow latching on. The spinning of the Adjuchas bird nearly threw her off again, but she held on, increasing her Blaze Burst as her fire illusion faded.

Mechagila screamed and began racing upwards, spiralling around and around. At the peak of his descent, he turned over in midair and dived, picking up even more speed. Rán scoffed. This was speed? She'd go beyond this. Her Blaze Burst intensified, until she and the bird were a falling comet from orbit, her claws dug right into his flesh due to the flames beginning to soften him. She pulled one claw out, and managed to grab right where his wing joined to his body.

He grasped the concept, and began trying to shoot out the iron knives, but even the ones hitting Rán weren't threatening her. She was taking damage, but she was about to return it tenfold.

All her flame swirled about, being sucked into her body and transmitted down into the paw, claws outstretched, digging into his wing joint. She had had enough of his flight.

"Strike Blazing CLAW!"

Up above, Reedak cackled further at the violence.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Desert-

"Ohohohoho? What do we ave here?" A gruff older man stood atop a dune in the desert, his gray beard was quite bushy covering most of his face with curled gray hair. He wore an old tatters leather vest and pants, bits of bandages wrapped around the leg. "What is it Old man?" A woman wrapped in a black cloak walks up behind him. She has a scar running down the center of her face with long black hair flowing out of the opening in the cloak. "We've got som' Shinigami on the way." The woman nods. "No need to worry, the weapons we took will be more then enough to handle them." 

"You sure... That one looks pretty strong." A little kid walks up to them, No more then eight years old in appearance. He has blond hair pulled back into a pony tail and a rather large object wrapped in cloth on his back. "It will be fine." The woman states once more. "The boss'll still wanna hear about this." The kid remarks. "Tch... Fine, We'll return to base then." She grumbled. "Come on old man!" She shouts as her and the child turn back. "He looks oddly familiar." The old man rubs his chin and then the back of his head, scratching just under the leather cap and goggles he wore.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2010)

Rukongai Desert ~ 

The group marched in a straight line through the desert, Marcus' words the only thing keeping the group together. As fresh out of the academy recruits they didn't know if Marcus was serious about the punishments that he gave as example or if he was just playing about them. Either case the students, not even Victor, were going to chance getting out of line. "Um, sir..." Jimmy breaks the silence.  "Yeah?" Marcus replied as they marched along. "I believe we are being watched. Sir." Jimmy replied as he looked and in the direction that the several members of the thieves were standing.  "Oh, so you noticed that too eh, good senses." Marcus replied as he looked in the same direction. "You mean to tell me that you two know where the enemy is and you didn't say anything!" Victor growled.  "Watch your tone soldier, I'm in command here." Marcus says lowly. "Fuck this, I'm gonna go and tear them a new asshole!" Victor shouts breaking into a run as the bandits prepare to head back to their base. 

 "Company halt!" Marcus shouts bringing the rest of the students to a grinding halt. In a blur Marcus vanishes in a Shunpo and appears right in front of the running Victor. -BAAAAAM!- Victor plows into the sands as Marcus' fist bounces off his skull. Sand cascades all around them while Marcus stoops down and grabs Victor by the back of his uniform. Pulling him from the sand Marcus looks the boy dead in the eyes.  "What did I tell you about breaking rank?" Marcus growls. Victor cuts his glance away and spits in the sand. "Breaking rank is dangerous because we don't know their number or what they are capable of." Victor replies as he folds his arms over his chest. 

 "Excellent." Marcus says as he tosses him back to the rest of the students.  "Break rank again and I'll start breaking toes." Marcus says as he stands back up.  "Now it is obvious they know we are here, the weapons they have at least put them on your level, if not higher. And although it is probably a trap we have no option but to follow them at length, so about face and March." Marcus orders as he and Victor fall back in their place in line. They keep a safe distance behind the thieves so they have time to react.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2010)

Jin

Fresh out of the academy, together with two classmates of his he was placed in the Sixth division. If he had to be honest it was the one he felt most at home at, he desired combat but not the needless blood shed that was inevitable amongst those savages in the Eleventh. But he couldn't help but feel a bit sad about not being in the division of the woman of his dreams.

He sighed, his dark eyes glossed over as he thought of his love."Oi, stop dreaming you ditz!"The ever charming Sakura yelled at him before kicking him.

"Ouch ouch ouch."Jin was rubbing his sore butt, she had a mean kick in those chunky legs of hers."No need to be jealous Sakura, while my heart has been taken already I'm confident you will find a love of your own someday."

The third and most silent member of this trio of rookies held his head in anticipation, he knew what was coming next even before Jin opened his mouth again.

"I hear chunky girls are highly desired these days, while I don't get the attraction myself there surely must be a guy out there just itching to grab on to those love handles of yours."He managed to say it in a completely innocent and hopeful way, as if he was oblivious to the fact he was insulting her and inviting her to kick him some more, but don't be fooled. It had nothing to do with his acting skills, he really was oblivious of it.

"Eh?"Jin noticed something was off."Why is that vein popping again?" He never knew what set it off, but that vein was the indication of a fierce beating so Jin just took off in a random direction while Sakura charged after him like a stampeding bull. Casually the third member, Mikoto, just followed after them while sighing.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

*Akuma Vs Akuma!?*


The two Akuma stand and stare at each other. "Is there something on my face?" The other Akuma comments. "I think i'm going to call you Amuka." Akuma remarks. "Oh? Why is that?" Amuka asks. "I'd hate to get confused when i beat you." Akuma leaps forward from his position on the steps and swings his club down. "HELL'S SMASH!" The club strikes empty ground, crushing a bit of the platform and causing fire to explode into a large pillar upward. "Ohohohoho... Scary..." 

Akuma grumbled and quickly rushes towards Amuka. "You can't beat me!" Amuka swings his club, Akuma follows and the two clash together, the platform beneath them begins to crack as the two struggle to top the other. "I wont lose." Akuma growls. "I've put up with too much! BEEN THROUGH TOO MUCH! RELEASE JIGOKU NOW!" The spikes begin to glow and his spiritual pressure explodes, forcing Amuka through the wall. "Nnngh..." Amuka shakes his head. "Damn... I shouldn't have underestimated that Kento bastard..." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

Rn snarled through the blood coating her body, hers and Mechagila's. His wing had exploded in metal knives the moment she tore it off, and the damage was heavy. But he was grounded, and she was faster here. She already knew the battle was hers.

The rule had been not to kill them. She would follow that rule. But a battle wasn't over until the opponent no longer had the will to fight. She could see it in his eyes. He still wanted to fight. This battle was still going.

Building speed, Rn began to circle Mechagila, flames emerging from her to create a ring of fire. He squawked and flapped a little, only one wing beating as the other lay out of his reach, but the occasional knife he launched or metal pillar he caused to emerge from the ground was far too slow to hit Rn.

She was showboating though. The knives that had hit her had left marks, she had lost blood and power in this fight. For all the short time it had lasted, the two opponents, so close in power, were tearing each other apart. Honestly, the fact that it had been Mechagila to lose a wing and not Rn a leg was pure luck. That stung.

She squashed her Blaze Burst, turning out of the circle to race at the Adjuchas Bird. The ring of fire, still pulsing with her Reiatsu, acted as a cover, allowing her to get in close. He ducked at the last second, causing Rn to go overhead, but her tail lashed after her, tracing a line along his back.

The tail in question had a sharp barb at its tip, which had actually caught and torn a good line along his flesh. It seemed here his metallic abilities were weakest.

As Rn landed, she lashed with her tail again, invoking the ability Scorch Strike and releasing an arc of flame into Mechagila's face. She supposed that was another reason she had the advantage. Even if their Reiatsu was incredibly close to one another, she had an incredible technique.

More luck.

Putting strength into her legs, she launched upwards, high into the air. Grounded, the bird could only watch, trying to aim at the feline which spun in a compact ball, trying to launch a metal knife and win. She was falling down above him, as she exploded in flame. He threw his knives and they bounced away from the fire she was exuding. He tried to waddle out of the way, but she was aiming right for him.

There was no defence.

Rn uncurled at the last moment, front paw lashing out and grabbing him by the skull, slamming the bird into the ground. Pinned under her, he could not escape.

"Had I used an attack instead of just this fall he would be dead," she announced loudly. "The battle is mine." 

She looked down at the struggling bird beneath her foot. "It was fun," she smiled widely.

~~~

This time, the group of five Academy Graduates used a three stage Kidou web that involved Crawling Rope supporting Ambush Flare and Reading Lightning stunning the captured target.

At the last moment, as the horde raced past the tree they were roosting in, Rachel, Erin and Alexis fell from above, the net suspended between them, and landed over the rear boar.

Darren began firing off Flare Kidou in front of the group, drawing their attention in the directions of the explosion such that they did not notice their pinned brethren. As it struggled, weakened by the lightning, Brage leaped from the treetops, sword first. He was the strongest of the group, with this fall his force was impressive, even to Isis.

It literally split the Hollow's mask in two, the body rapidly dissolving from the force. Two of ten.

"Not bad," Isis emerged from her watching place, Erin, Alexis, Rachel and Brage smiling. A moment later, Darren appeared.

"They're really easy to lead," he remarked. "Shame there isn't a cliff or something, I could run them off it and we'd have won."

"If you can lead them so easily," Alexis grumbled, "Why don't we set traps to pick them off and then lead them into them?"

"Oh yeah," Darren looked a little sheepish that that hadn't immediately occurred to him. "But we've gotta be careful. Remember, if we have two at once, there's risk. One at a time is a smarter and safer option."

"So let's set some traps," Rachel shrugged. The group agreed, and went about it. Isis watched once more as they worked together, seamlessly setting up. They really were a powerful team. More than likely went through the academy together. They knew each other well.

A powerful Crawling Rope tripwire complete with built in Binding Kidou was set up this time. Darren would lead the the boars past is with Flare shots, until they last one was left, at which point the trip wire would set off, and Brage would dive once more.

A similar method was employed afterwards, involving the kidou Static confusing the fourth Boar. Both kills went well, and the team began to get confident. Isis immediately informed them not to be, and that too much confidence was more likely to kill them than not enough.

Darren actually listened. Isis could feel the smile on her face. Honestly, teaching this group was fantastic. She'd have to do it again in the future.

Things went sour with the fifth boar. It jerked its head and slammed a tusk against Brage's descending Zanpakutō. The youth was sent flying through a number of trees, crashing heavily into a particularly thick one. He'd survived well for the hit, Isis noted he was significantly tough, but his sword arm was still broken. Rachel patched it up, but the boar made a break for it, past Erin, Darren and Alexis.

"Well what now?" she stood before them. "Packing it in?"

"The goal of this mission," Erin withdrew a notepad from her robes, "is the extermination of this Boar Hollow group, current number, six. The extermination method is separation, incapacitation and execution. Is anyone besides Brage capable of execution?"

"If we continue," Brage leant against a tree, "All I can serve as is spotter. I don't have Kidou skills, nor the speed to try and bait the boars. We can't let this mission hang when we're doing well now. We don't want the boars catching on."

"Neith-sempai?" Darren looked at Isis, "You're the group leader here. Would you be willing to help us?"

"Hmm," Isis looked thoughtful. "As of this time, you've done well in formulating your teamwork. But I suppose I also need to work on leading. The next boar you will keep distracted as we work on removing the legs, and then dealing the finishing blow."

Brage settled in a high tree top, keeping his eyes scanning the forest canopy. Below, Isis was leading the four behind her towards the Reiatsu of the boars. They vanished, and reappeared further away. Isis narrowed her eyes. "Stop," she raised a hand. The group waited for her next words. "I don't like this, let's go back to Brage, and wait for them to come closer to us. Maintain dominance in a region we've settled, not chase an invisible enemy."

As the group began to move back in Brage's direction, the Reiatsu of the group appeared once more. This time, they were very close. In fact, right on top of...

"Brage!" Rachel took off first, Isis quickly following after and the group behind them. It seemed the boar Hollow had noticed the single Shinigami Reiatsu, and targeted it.

Brage was agile enough to move along the treetops, but the boars were knocking over every tree in their way. He was beginning to run out of area. As he leaped out over a wide open space, he knew he was in trouble. He could land well, but when he did land, there was no way he could dodge the incoming boars.

Rachel leaped out from the trees, aiming to be at Brage's side and support him. Isis, just behind, had to analyse the situation in an instant. She aimed her Shunpo to appear directly before the incoming pack, Zanpakutō emerging from her sheath to crash into the tusk's of the head of the group. Her Reiatsu flared.

_"Embrace them,"_ this was the best option, the ideal move in this situation, *"Kingdom of Nightmares."*

She'd avoided directly entering the battle because she wanted to test how well her leadership by proxy had been. She'd taught them how to act as a team, and they'd grown well. But at the same time, she had to take responsibility for those beneath her. In this case, she was more than ready.

Three of the boars bucked at the expanding black field, scattering in different directions. Three however, were caught inside the field. They were alone. They were food for the strong. They would never matter. They would disappear into nothingness. They were terrified. She paid attention to each, making sure Kingdom's effects left them stunned. When she finally released her Shikai, she was tired. Holding it for that long, using its effects so exactly, was something new to her. It was shameful she had not done such a thing before, used it in its true manner.

The spirit of her sword expressed approval, and promised she would gain proficiency rapidly.

Darren was trying to shove his Zanpakutō through the mask of one of the boars. In the end, he gave up using his hands and just kicked the hilt until the blade went deep enough to kill the thing. Isis split another's mask neatly with a single slash.

Rachel, Erin and Alexis were all attempting to kill the third, which Alexis finally managed by stabbing through its neck and around the mask, in order to piece the skull.

Three left, scattered now and spooked now. 

Brage looked a little stressed. "We've done well for the moment," Isis stated, "But at this point the boars are going to be impossible to find, racing about as they are. We're going to retreat for the moment, and give the situation time to calm. And get your arm fixed up too," she turned an eye on the male Shinigami under her command.

The rest of the group looked tired, definitely showing no inclination to argue.

Isis led them from the forest, feeling that day had gone well so far.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2010)

Akuma and Amuka-

  Outside, Akuma?s hollowfied form charges and grabs Seina by the arm. ?Nnngh? Let-? THWAM! He throws the hollow into the wall on the other side and opens his mouth, a cero charging once more. ?Shi?? Seina had fallen to the ground, quickly he scurried out of the way as the blast hits the wall. ?No options left.? Seina grinned. ?GROWL TIGRE!? His form changed into that of a massive tigers. ?GAHAHAHAHAHA!? He laughed and held out his hands, five long claws burst fourth from each hand. ?COME AND GET ME NOW!?

  Akuma tilted his head and raised his club. ZZZT! ?Sonido?? Seina thought, but it was too late, the club slams into his back and cuts it to shreds as he flies into the wall. ?GRAH!!!!? Akuma laughs loudly and proudly. ?Would you say now, That he is mindless?? Suzaku asks. ?Would you say now, that with what you have seen, he has no intelligence? He is fighting with purpose and reason. He might not be communicating it, but he understands what?s happening.? Suzaku grinned. ?So interesting don?t you think??

  Inside-

  ?ORA!? Akuma grabs Amuka?s face and slams him into a wall. ?Kya!? Amuka kicks upward and sends Akuma rolling backward. ?YOU?RE TOO EARLY TO FIGHT ME AKUMA!? His hollow side laughs. ?I?m stronger, Much stronger and I know more secrets about Jigoku then you-? BOOOOM!!!!! Akuma slams his club into the hollows gut. ?You wanna keep talking all day or are we going to fight?? Akuma crashes through four walls before landing in a pool of water. ?Nnngh?. My head?? He shakes it off and stands up. ?Where did that-? BOOOOM!!!!! Akuma hits him from behind and sends Amuka flying over to one of the other islands. 

  ?Let?s go.? Akuma flies off and lands on the island where Amuka was. ?Nnngh? You are REALLY beginning to piss me off!? Amuka shouts. ?Yeah, well what are you going to do about it pippy?? Akuma holds up the white club form of Jigoku. ?WHEN DID YOU-? ?I wont let you have it.? Akuma throws the club over the side of the island. ?You?ve lost. This is my victory.? Akuma thrusts the club forward and pins his hollow to a rock with the spikes. ?Nnngh? Hahahaha? Alright, alright? You win, for now?? Amuka coughs. ?I?ll give you control? But I?ll take it back when I want it?? He grinned. ?Show any weakness? and this body is mine!? 

  His body slowly began to disintegrate and vanish. Akuma slung his club over his shoulder and smirked. ?Victory is mine.? He laughs.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

Desert of Rukongai​ 
Toshiro and his team had arrived on the sandy desert of Rukongai, which ended up containing many hills of sand. Toshiro kept his eyes peeled as he looked out across the area, trying to see if he could spot any sort of movement involving a rogue Shinigami nearby, however the only thing Toshiro could see for miles seemed to be sand. This trip had taken a ridiculously long time, a little over a day in order to get to this point, they even had to set up camp before arriving, which annoyed the hell out of Toshiro as these girls were competitive even when it came to such a simple task.

“_Oi, could anyone really be hiding out here?_” Shina asked to herself with a scowl on her face.

“_Hell if I know, don't seem likely, the only food in miles is sand, bwahahahaha!_” Ivy laughed to herself, pleased with her joke.

“_Don't be ridiculous._” Ayame grinned a little bit, “_People have lived for longer in harsher climates than this before._”

“I agree actually, we should all be on our guard.” Toshiro sighed a little, “We don't know when the hell this Shinigami could try to ambush us, or what kind of tricks we'll have to face.”

“_Tricks are for kids!_” Lezan yelled, a smirk on her face.

“Ahhh.. uhhh.. agh..” Toshiro gaped at Lazan, a small trail of blood suddenly rushing out of his nose.

“_What's wrong Toshiro?_” Lezan asked with a smile on her face, not facing him.

“Nothing, I just had an aneurysm out of sheer stupidity.” Toshiro responded with a blank stare on his face.

“_Didn't know you were that stupid, Toshiro._” Lezan grinned triumphantly.

“AHHHHHHHHHHHH!” Toshiro roared as loud as he could, his patience with these girls having been pushed to limit, meanwhile Briana smirked from the background, enjoying the torture Lezan kept inflicting on Toshiro.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Desert of Rukongai​
> Toshiro and his team had arrived on the sandy desert of Rukongai, which ended up containing many hills of sand. Toshiro kept his eyes peeled as he looked out across the area, trying to see if he could spot any sort of movement involving a rogue Shinigami nearby, however the only thing Toshiro could see for miles seemed to be sand. This trip had taken a ridiculously long time, a little over a day in order to get to this point, they even had to set up camp before arriving, which annoyed the hell out of Toshiro as these girls were competitive even when it came to such a simple task.
> 
> ?_Oi, could anyone really be hiding out here?_? Shina asked to herself with a scowl on her face.
> ...



Watching from one of the dunes of sand as a man clad in armor. "Interesting." He had two blades on his side, one red and one blue. He drew his red blade and placed it on the ground. "Activate." He spoke simply,a strip of red began to burn across the sand , breaching off into two lines 100 ft before Toshiro and his gang. The line circled around and began to breach more inside, A design that began to burn in the ground under their feet. "Trap hole. Number 5." ZZZZZT! the sand burned away and the ground opened up revealing a stone well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2010)

Isis took her time getting to know Rachel and Brage on the way back to Seireitei. Darren, Alexis and Erin, she stationed at home. When Isis had first arrived in Soul Society, it had been in the Seventy-Third South District of Rukongai. In those days, she'd been a wild beast, fighting to pretend she wasn't afraid. She had grown since then, and when old friends saw her, they realised it in a heartbeat.

She had to fend off Keena, one of her closest friends from those days, who looked like she was about to explode from happiness. She was very difficult to get disentangled from when she hugged Isis, but Isis had to admit, it was nice.

The group of five students behind her kept their own counsel. It was then Isis decided this would serve as home base for the mission. It was getting on in hours, and she wanted to get Brage patched up. They'd ruffled the feathers of the boar herd and thinned their numbers. Tomorrow was the cleanup. Tonight, it was time to recover.

"You three," she indicated Darren, Alexis and Erin, while Rachel and Brage walked side by side. "You'll be staying here tonight. Rachel, Brage and I will come back tomorrow and we'll finish the mission."

"You got it, boss," Keena saluted, "I'll tell 'em plenty of embarrassing stories about you."

"And I could spend the remainder of tomorrow after the mission countering with worse about you," Isis chuckled. Keena beamed.

On the way to Fourth Division, she found herself chatting happily with Rachel and Brage. The two were a shockingly tight couple, having found each other the moment they awoke in Rukongai for the first time and been together ever since. Literally waking up alongside your Soulmate, even Isis couldn't help but be a little envious.

She learned more, as they went along. About how precise Rachel's Kidou casting was, and how in tune she and Brage's Reiatsu could be, that she could literally puppet control Brage in the middle of combat. The two were a traditional strength/speed pair, although Rachel was more Kidou oriented than speed. It was Alexis who was the fastest, though less agile than Rachel.

Then they spoke of Darren, and Isis couldn't help but admire him. Of the respect in their voices. Of how he'd helped them form a group over their Academy days, taught each of them and learned alongside them, turned them into an effective group from the getgo, and helped them follow his place to Thirteenth. It really was something. Isis was happy to learn of it.

When she finally got Brage to Fourth Division, where he'd be patched up and have his arm fixed, it was late at night. Rachel was going to stay with him, the two always kept side by side. Isis began thinking of heading to Second, finding a room in the barracks.

Then she remembered something else.

"Oh god, Caim."

It had been quite a few hours, Isis lost in her enjoyment of the mission. She had no idea what he could have done in that time. She had to find him. But she didn't even know a thing about him. Besides his name. She'd remembered Baku at least. She supposed she would head back to where she had met him, and see if she could not sense him or Caim.

Hopefully Caim hadn't done anything stupid, she really had no idea of his nature yet.


----------



## Royelric (Aug 13, 2010)

Can I join my FV character is awesome and I'm really good


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2010)

Naomichi Stands up, stretching after a good night?s sleep in his tent. He Sees that Kuro is still on the Tree that he was leaning on last night. He tilts his head sideways and says, ?Man your weird. Not sleeping and stuff. Freaky shit, man.? Kuro says nothing.

Naomichi just shakes his head. ?Well, time for the others to get up!? He says, picking up a tent and shaking it so that everybody inside either falls out or rolls. 

Sevrena lands on her bottom. ?Oww!? She exclaims, clearly surprised. She scratches her bruised bum and then looks around. ?What am I doing in a forest? Who are you, mister?? Naomichi stares at her for a few seconds. Was she retarded or something? Dense, you know stupid. Naomichi wonders this, but simply shrugs. No need for him to question the girl?s intelligence.

He Sees that Naya is already on her feet. ?We should get moving soon, sir.? Naomichi raises an eyebrow. ?Ahahaha! Your pretty smart for a lil girl!? He booms, loudly. Elsa facepalms, ?Why did I have to get stuck with the biggest idiot in all of soul society??

Her comment is not missed out on by Naomichi. ?I?d be careful with your words, homie! I am leading this mission after all!? He then lets out another Loud laugh, but quickly stops. He raises another eyebrow. ?Where is Boru, aye?? 

The blue haired Shinigmai has his legs crossed and is praying. Naomichi Stares at him for a few seconds, before he bursts out laughing. ?What the fuck are you doing? Praying? To whom, might I ask??

Although Boru has just been insulted, he merely smiles. ?To god,? He then goes back to Praying. Naomichi facepalms and then says, ?Fuck that! If I ever meet that Bastard, I?ll punch him in the face.?

Boru merely smiles and shakes his head. He then stands up and says, ?You must not hate god, for he shall lead-? Naomichi raises a hand. ?Talk to the hand, homie! A true gangsta don?t bow before nobody, including god!?

?Now let?s get going!? He shouts, walking off through the forest. The Others don?t look at each other, but instead just follow the Shinigami. With the speed they?re moving at, they reach the outskirts of the city. ?Couldn?t you just have Shunpoed over here?? Boru asks, questioning Naomichi?s skill.

Naomcihi scratches his head and says, ?I almost forgot about that!? Elsa snorts. ?What type of Shinigmai are you? I bet you don?t even know Shikai!? 

Naomichi grins and says, ?Want to find out?? All of the newbie Shinigami gulp, except for Fang. The quiet Shinigami however does stare at Naomichi?s giant broadsword. He then shrugs and says, ?You need to compress your spiritual energy.?

These are the first words he has spoken all day. Now Naomichi knows why the kid doesn?t talk. He Pisses Naomichi off? ?WHO IS THE EXPERT SHINIGAMI HERE, MIGHT I ASK!? OH RIGHT, ME!? He then slams his broadsword into the ground and grumbles something about the Shinigami, not even bothering to hide his words.

Naya shakes her head and raises her hand, ?How should we go into the city?? She asks. Naomichi says, ?We Move fast, make sure that we ain?t going to be tracked. We?ve got to be? Fresh!? The giant man then takes inside the city laughing, leaving the younglings staring. Kuro merely shrugs and follows Naomichi into the city?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Naomichi Stands up, stretching after a good night?s sleep in his tent. He Sees that Kuro is still on the Tree that he was leaning on last night. He tilts his head sideways and says, ?Man your weird. Not sleeping and stuff. Freaky shit, man.? Kuro says nothing.
> 
> Naomichi just shakes his head. ?Well, time for the others to get up!? He says, picking up a tent and shaking it so that everybody inside either falls out or rolls.
> 
> ...



"The shinigami have entered the town." One of the shadows speaks up. "Activate all traps. Keep em on their toes." The man nods. "Right away sir!" rushing out he informs other members of the group and they begin to activate all the kido and spiritech type traps all around the town. One wrong step from Naomichi's group... Which just so happened to be preformed by the "leader" Himself...

BOOOM!!!! One of the building's explodes, sending chunks of rubble flying down in all directions.




Chaos Theory said:


> Rukongai Desert ~
> 
> The group marched in a straight line through the desert, Marcus' words  the only thing keeping the group together. As fresh out of the academy  recruits they didn't know if Marcus was serious about the punishments  that he gave as example or if he was just playing about them. Either  case the students, not even Victor, were going to chance getting out of  line. "Um, sir..." Jimmy breaks the silence.  "Yeah?"  Marcus replied as they marched along. "I believe we are being watched.  Sir." Jimmy replied as he looked and in the direction that the several  members of the thieves were standing.  "Oh, so you noticed that too eh, good senses."  Marcus replied as he looked in the same direction. "You mean to tell me  that you two know where the enemy is and you didn't say anything!"  Victor growled.  "Watch your tone soldier, I'm in command here."  Marcus says lowly. "Fuck this, I'm gonna go and tear them a new  asshole!" Victor shouts breaking into a run as the bandits prepare to  head back to their base.
> 
> ...




"Fufufufu... You're a quick little rabbit ain't ya?" The old man puts his binoculars away. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING! HURRY UP!" The woman shouts. "They're coming for us, Get back ta base. I'll handle him for now." He reaches down to the ground and picks up a short blade, The blade has the roman numeral XI carved into it. "This son of Rome will not fall." He smirks. "Tch... crazy old bastard..." The woman and child rush off through the dunes. The old man however stands on his dune and waits for Marcus.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 14, 2010)

* Baku - Soul Society...*

  Baku watched in the corner of his eye as the smaller shinigami drew his Zanpaktou and began to write on the ground behind him. He wrote out the word Caim and motioned to himself, obvious an indication that it was his name. Baku nodded slightly and returned to his large meal, eating it slowly and respectfully. The shinigami also wrote another message, thanking him for the meal.

*?No problem, Caim? *He said in his deep tone as he focused mainly on his own food. He wasn?t used to thanks or the like in his life time, he was more used to taunts and people swearing to kill him before a bloody battle began. While he was glad to be taking a different course of lifestyle he did miss distract 80# from time to time. No matter how much he acted like a civilised man, at the end of the day if your past is drenched in blood shed, it would never leave you. For the moment Baku ignored those thoughts and enjoyed he meal at hand.

 Upon cleaning his plate, the giant shinigami passed it back over to the tubby man on the other side of the counter and pushed himself to his feet. He waited for Caim to be done himself, before turning on his heel and motioning him to follow in a slow lazy stride. As he walked along, he passed him a few scraps of paper and an ink filled writing tool.
*?Better than the ground.?* He said bluntly as they continued along.
*?How long? you been a shinigami??* He asked, side glancing down to the smaller man, awaiting a written reply.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

Caim followed after Baku, enjoying the sensation of food in his gut, and for the first in a long, long time, some solid power in his body. Not stressed, nor stretched, nor ragged and worn, he was healthy spiritually again. Being in this spiritually rich world. Eating good food. It had restored Caim to a state he couldn't remember last being in.

Then the question. How...long had he been this way? He couldn't remember. Only a few memories of his past, most were of the dark time, before he awoke here. Before Isis rescued him. She was safe. Someone like him, but stable. Strong. Someone who could control it. She would keep him safe.

He passed back a message simply reading "I don't know" to Baku.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 14, 2010)

* Baku - Soul Society*

 It appeared as if the meal had greatly benefitted the shinigami by the look on his face, he had to admit it was a damn good meal to have. The tubby bastard may have been excessively annoying but he could cook like a pro. Baku had absolutely no talent in the art of cooking, hence being a rather regular customer to that little abode. The pair continued to stride forth however, yet in no particular direction yet; Baku had yet to decide what the hell to do. Just then Caim passed him a note of paper with his answer, which caused the giant shinigami to quirk a brow in question.

*“Don’t know eh… that’s a strange answer.” *Baku continued to walk, only briefly wondering about Caims answer. Either he was being silly, or there was so deep dark history to this one, and in all honesty he was not eager to learn it. While he could be considerate and look out for someone for feed them he was not particularly desiring to get wrapped up into some intense drama that some shinigami seemed to attract like a moth to a flame. Though some questions were fine.
*“That woman, she a close friend of yours?” *Was the next one, though the answer was probably obvious? Not long after putting forward the question, the pair came to an open field, a training area of sorts. There were various human shaped spirit filled wooden stands and a huge open space for sparring. Baku sat himself down on the grass with his legs crossed.
*“Maybe some exercise.”
*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2010)

*?That woman, she a close friend of yours?? *

Isis. Isis was...the same as Caim. But stronger. More in control. He was envious of her. And already felt safer in her presence. She could control her own power perfectly. It gave him hope. Hope that maybe one day, he could do the same.

He blinked a little, as a great roaring dragon stood before him, flames erupting from his mouth. He sighed and waited, as it launched forward, the intense stream of fire washing around him. This continued for a few moments, until the vision faded.

It seemed even here, he was not free of it.

He sketched another short answer on the paper, and let Baku have it.

'She is like me.'

He grunted a little, acknowledging the answer. The two arrived at an open field, and Caim looked across it. Grassy, healthy land. He wasn't used to that. The ground he walked had always been cracked and torn. This really was an odd place. Full of such power, but also still full of life. It only confused him.

*?Maybe some exercise.?*

Caim glanced at Baku in surprise. Exercise? Maybe so. The last time he had been able to freely move...Caim grimaced. Let's not remember that. He let the look fade, and stretched a bit. It would be nice, he thought, to run without death chasing behind him.

He looked at Baku again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2010)

Naomichi steps on a trap, causing a Building to Explode. “Shit!” He Shouts, jumping out of the way of a falling rock. He checks on the newbs, to see how they’re doing. Kuro has secured himself, while Boru is helping Naya move. Elsa wouldn’t let anybody help her, but she had gotten out Okay. 

He then face palms when he sees Severena standing there dumbfounded. She is looking up at the Rain of Rocks- which are raining down on her. Naomichi uses a Shunpo to get over to the girl, moving her out of the way just before the rock- would’ve crushed her.

Naomichi shakes his head. All of the kids are breathing hard, including Kuro. “Stay on your toes!” He says to them, especially Severena. “YOU SET THE TRAP OFF IDIOT!” 

Naomichi shrugs. “We Know that they’re watching us at Least and that these traps are going to be dangerous.” He Points to the building, “They must’ve used some of that funky ass technology that those 13th nerds make.”

Naomichi then Turns to the rest, “If we going to survive this, feel around you for anything with all that spirit-mumbo jumbo.” Boru closes his eyes- he feels around for any spiritual particles. He then Opens his eyes, wide too. “How Many?” Naomichi asks. Boru shakes his head, “We’re surrounded. Traps everywhere. God, help us.” Naomichi frowns, “God ain’t going to get you out of this one. Only your gut will!”

Elsa face palms, “What type of idiot saying is that?” Naomichi grins. “The one that will get you through this day, hopefully… Now Let’s roll!” Naomichi starts to run. The Shinigami follow him, they don’t know where the traps are, but they’ll have to make it through them if they hope to survive the day…


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Naomichi steps on a trap, causing a Building to Explode. ?Shit!? He Shouts, jumping out of the way of a falling rock. He checks on the newbs, to see how they?re doing. Kuro has secured himself, while Boru is helping Naya move. Elsa wouldn?t let anybody help her, but she had gotten out Okay.
> 
> He then face palms when he sees Severena standing there dumbfounded. She is looking up at the Rain of Rocks- which are raining down on her. Naomichi uses a Shunpo to get over to the girl, moving her out of the way just before the rock- would?ve crushed her.
> 
> ...



"You know what i love about traps?" sits atop one of the buildings watching Naomichi's team run through the town. "What's that?" Another man with short blue hair asks. "You have your automated traps, the ones you can sense pretty well. They have to have constant spiritual energy flowing through them." He draws a sword and places it on his lap. "Then you have the special traps, ones that are activated only when you flip the switch or put the spiritual energy into them. Those ones are my favorite, because you can control when they happen." 

He touches his blade to the ground and a small blue circle lights up. "Like this." BOOOOM! Two of the buildings in front of Naomichi's group explode and drop to the ground, blocking their path. "And this." BOOOM!!! the buildings to the side explode, BOOOM! and the buildings behind. Naomichi's group is trapped between four collapsed walls. "And finally this." The ground beneath Naomichi's group crumbles away and they drop into a pitfall. However, once inside there is an odd hissing sound. 

"Ss....." Standing up tall is a rather large snake like hollow before them,


----------



## Serp (Aug 14, 2010)

Serp sat down in Seireitei about to tuck into his Bento, when he heard a sound from behind him. He turned around and raised his blade deflecting the on coming sword.

The culprit small and light jumped back avoiding Serps extended blade, before landing on it with her own blade outstretched towards his face.

"You need to keep your guard up if you hope to suceed." Selena said to Serp.

Serp smiled and flicked his sword, sending Selena off balance before she hit the floor.
"And you need to keep you balance if you hope to remain upright."

She got up and brushed off her hair and gee. "Ok you win this time."

"And I will forever more, the wolf will always trail in the path of the snake."

"But in the end the wolf will devour the snake and all will be well in the world."

A small smile cracked at the edges of Serps mouth. "Ok let us eat." He says pulling out another bento box from seemingly nowhere and handing it to Selena.

------

Else where a new hollow was being born in HM, all she knew, well she thought she was a she, was that she had been eaten by another or infected or something. 

She looked over her body once and then twice. Thick black wings on her back, a beak shaped mask over her head, and a body of twisted sort of sphinx. She was alone and had nothing to do apart from eat, so she made her way into the direction of the strongest spirit she could sense.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You know what i love about traps?" sits atop one of the buildings watching Naomichi's team run through the town. "What's that?" Another man with short blue hair asks. "You have your automated traps, the ones you can sense pretty well. They have to have constant spiritual energy flowing through them." He draws a sword and places it on his lap. "Then you have the special traps, ones that are activated only when you flip the switch or put the spiritual energy into them. Those ones are my favorite, because you can control when they happen."
> 
> He touches his blade to the ground and a small blue circle lights up. "Like this." BOOOOM! Two of the buildings in front of Naomichi's group explode and drop to the ground, blocking their path. "And this." BOOOM!!! the buildings to the side explode, BOOOM! and the buildings behind. Naomichi's group is trapped between four collapsed walls. "And finally this." The ground beneath Naomichi's group crumbles away and they drop into a pitfall. However, once inside there is an odd hissing sound.
> 
> "Ss....." Standing up tall is a rather large snake like hollow before them,



?Look what happened you idiot!? Elsa shouts. Naomichi and others all fall into a pit. Naomichi who is on the ground, stands up and shakes his head, ?Aww fuck?? ?Ss?? Naomichi looks up at the giant snake hollow. It?s eyes are following the Shinigami and he shakes his head in frustration, ?Can?t a brother get a little love?? He Reaches for his Zanpakuto and pulls it out. ?On Guard!? He shouts to the newbies.

All of them draw their Zanpakuto, including Sevrena who is awake due to the presence of the snake-beast. Naomichi struggles to remember a basic battle formation taught at the Academy. ?Standard Battle Formation!? He shouts, hoping the Kids will know what that means.

Apparently, they do, for they form some type of triangle. Naomichi grins, ?Ever seen one of these ugly Motherfuckers before?? He then jumps off the ground and comes at the Snake?s head with his zanpakuto. The students follow, leading in behind him with their own steps.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 15, 2010)

Jin

The trio of rookies found salvation in the form of the 15th seat of the Sixth division, after being lost of Seireitei for quite some time now but eventually Sutomo had tracked them down diwn.
"You were supposed to check in at the Sixth division's HQ over an hour ago."She told them strictly.

"Uh yeah, that's probably my fault."Jin admitted."We got here early because I wanted to check up on my older brother first, we couldn't find him and ended up being hopelessly lost."

"I see, in that case I will only be twice as hard on you, instead of all of you."Sutomo announced, she dropped out of the air and landed in front of them."I will be in charge of you for the time being, the training will start tomorrow."She added."I will lead you to the HQ, where you receive further instructions and learn where you will be staying, rest and be ready at dawn."She took off, with a pace that forced the newbies to give it all they had just to keep up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 16, 2010)

Desert of the Rukongai~

The group, led by William, marched for what seemed like an overly short distance before a man holding a weapon of some sort could be seen in the distance. William's eyes narrow, orders were to march until they got within a couple yards of the thieves, or in this case person. Possibly thief. Toward the back of the line Marcus' eyes narrow. Only a single soul signature. Glancing left and right as they moved along he and Jimmy combed the shifting sands looking for any signs of an ambush. Marcus didn't trust the whole situation, but what else was they to do. They'd just stick with the current strategy for now.

Closing in, William did his part. Raising his hand as they got withing a yard he yells,  "Company Halt!" The line of Shinigami stopped behind the large man as he himself drops his hand down to his Zanpaktou. The thing that person, now seen as an older man in ratty leather clothing. His gray hair held back by a leather cap/goggle combo. In his hand the object William couldn't identify was now seen to be a short sword. "Identify yourself." William says still acting his part as the leader.

Hueco Mundo~ 

R?n's fight was over and in an overly flashy way too. Exactly how he thought that R?n's fight would end. As she walked off and her opponent was dragged off a voice boomed over the arena. "Next Contestants, Reno and Malica head to the arena." Reno grinned as he pulled himself from the floor. His shoulders rolled through his black fur as he walked along, it was finally his time to show what he could do.

(OOC Sorry for not starting the fight, but I gotta go fer nao )


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Desert of the Rukongai~
> 
> The group, led by William, marched for what seemed like an overly short distance before a man holding a weapon of some sort could be seen in the distance. William's eyes narrow, orders were to march until they got within a couple yards of the thieves, or in this case person. Possibly thief. Toward the back of the line Marcus' eyes narrow. Only a single soul signature. Glancing left and right as they moved along he and Jimmy combed the shifting sands looking for any signs of an ambush. Marcus didn't trust the whole situation, but what else was they to do. They'd just stick with the current strategy for now.
> 
> Closing in, William did his part. Raising his hand as they got withing a yard he yells,  "Company Halt!" The line of Shinigami stopped behind the large man as he himself drops his hand down to his Zanpaktou. The thing that person, now seen as an older man in ratty leather clothing. His gray hair held back by a leather cap/goggle combo. In his hand the object William couldn't identify was now seen to be a short sword. "Identify yourself." William says still acting his part as the leader.



"Sorry sonny, you see, i've gotten on in years!" He shouts, holding up a hand to his ear. "So, if you would be so kind, could ya repeat the question?" "Identify yourself!" William repeats. "Oh! I see, sorry, sorry." The old man laughs and slings the blade over his shoulder. "But, sorry, i don't take orders from brats fresh from their mothers teet." He looked down at the group. "I've got my pride and i would hope you had some too. The leader of this group should be giving me the orders now, not some kid playing general." He smiled a little bit. "how bout it sonny!" He points his blade at Marcus. "Isn't it bout time you acted the part of leader now? Leaving kids to fend for themselves is a bit dangerous!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2010)

Desert of the Rukongai~

Marcus blinked as the man's weapon leveled on him. As a grin slightly split his lips he steps out of line to the side. "This is Bullshit!" Victor bites as lowly as he grabs Marcus' shoulder. A steely glance backs the boy off, Marcus' murderous intent so heavy that the boy saw his life flash before his eyes. Gasping for air Victor lets go as sweat forms on his brow. Walking forward as Victor recovered Marcus lifted his right hand and rested it on the hilt of his Zanpaktou. Getting up to where William was Marcus gives a reassuring nod before issuing his order.  "Defensive wall." Marcus shouts. The line behind William and his self deteriorates as William takes a step back himself. 

Rin flushes back to back with Marcus as she pulls her Zanpaktou out. From her and branching slightly into a semicircle the students from a wall behind Marcus. Jennifer and Jimmy fall into defense on either side of Rin as they too pull their Zanpaktopu. They face the desert behind Marcus ready to intercept any attack that may come their way. Jennifer can only grit her teeth, she hated this. But she saw the things that happened to Victor when he defied this man. She was in no hurry to garner disciplinary actions. Facing more the sides then the front both Victor and William take up the outer edges of the formation. Weapons drawn they can see the old man and the sides of the desert, if they were to turn their heads they could easily see where Jennifer, Rin and Jimmy were looking. Taking a step forward Marcus completes the formation as he can sweep the whole area where the old man is standing. 

 "I must say, sir, that is very perceptive of you" Marcus says with a pause as he spots the XI on the weapon in the old man's hand.  "but. I wonder. Was that you that was able to pick up on the subtle difference in my Reiatsu compared to theirs. Or if that toy in your hand has more to do with it." Marcus says as his hand falls further down the hilt of his blade, his fist clenching around the wrap.Cerberus stirred making his will known to Marcus as his Reiatsu gained a darker tint.  "In the name of the Soul Society, and under the command of the Third Division I order you to relinquish the weapon and surrender, or face your execution." Marcus orders 

Hueco Mundo~ 

Malica was the first to step up onto the battle field. A spark of arrogance around her as she swung her long tail, the pink ribbon affixed to the end of her tail rustled lowly with the motion of the tail.



"Where is my worthless opponent?" she roars as she stares at a blank field before her. She was as arrogant as her stance told she was. Reno chuckled to himself as he walked forward. "Dose my opponent cower before my might, do I win already?" Malica growls.  "Get your panties out of that twist sister, I'm on my way." Reno growled harshly. In the distance Lucina shook her head, he was bound and determined to embarrass her. Entering the battlefield Reno, in Jackal form, yawns as he sits. "How dare you!" Malica yells, "First you insult me and now you take me lightly? I'll show you the err of your ways!" she growl as she vanishes in a blur. 

In the next moment she is to Reno's left on her hind legs. Her right fore paw is raised high in the air. -Slam!- her paw meets Reno's face with force. Reno's head snaps to his right from the impact as he slouches a little. Not moving from his position Reno begins to laugh wildly as he stretches his left paw out. Malica's eyes wide as she feels her opponent's Reiatsu start to build dangerously. Leaping back as Reno's paw touched the floor she narrowly avoids being turned into a pincushion as three spikes of ice erupt from the ground.  "I hope that wasn't your best shot Missy. I've been hit harder then that on a daily basis." Reno cackles as he slowly turns his head back to Malica whom was now starring a hole straight through him. 

"Bastard, at least I know what you can..." ,-BAM!- Reno forcefully cuts her off with a stiff tail lariat. With a soft thud Malica rebounds as she lands on her back hitting her feet as Reno lands with a skid turning to face her. "You know it's rude to hit someone when they are talking to you." she growls shaking her head as she rubbed her throat, "Let me show you what I'm capable of." she growls furiously. With a step she breaks into a run and slams into Reno full force. With a vicious assault she tears into him. Fist rain down as knees catch him about the ribs. 

Reno knew this one was capable of more, right now she was hitting like a Gillian, probably to conserve energy for the rest of the tourney. As the attack ended she grabs Reno by the fur of his neck and pulls him from the ground and with a toss she sends him over her shoulder in the opposite direction. Landing with a thud Reno slides through his ice spears as he grinds to a stop where he originally sat.  "Ahahahaha, I see your a feisty one, I like that. How about I make you my personal play thing after this tournament." Reno cackles out as he pulled himself from the floor. "Your a sick fuck aren't ya?" Malica growls as she begins to focus her energies. 

"Maybe, I should end this match now, try not to die mutt." she growls as a slits in her mask open up along her snout. Reno stopped cackling as he felt her Reiatsu spike, she was finally ready to fight seriously. Red energy poured in through the opening as she opened her mouth. At the tip of her teeth a red orb of energy began to form, she was about to fire a Cero. Reno's eyes widen, this was different from other Cero he had faced in the past, she was somehow mixing other energies into the orb as well. Must have something to do with the openings in her mask Reno thinks as he prepares himself for the attack. With a high pitched whistling sound the Cero is fire, it was the moment of truth. 

The Cero spiraled in toward him and as it was to impact Reno raised his energy shield. A blinding flash overtakes the arena and out into the spectators as a column of dust and smoke plums about the impact zone. In side the smoke and dust Reno pulled himself from the floor, the attack was stronger then he thought it would be, but thanks to his field defense he was relatively unharmed. A grim grin spread across his mask, time to show this bitch where her place was. Outside Malica started to sweat, there had been no movement what so ever since her attack hit, was it possible that she killed him? if she did what would those overseeing the tournament do to her. They weren't suppose to kill. 

 Nice try sweetheart, but you'll have to do better then that." Reno shouts through the smoke. Malica's worry turned to annoyance, if he was still that cocky, then she missed. Then the smoke started to morph and expand as a force within seemed to push on it. Three roars simultaneously went off as glints of white sparkled trough the debris. That annoyance turned back to worry as scales began to bleed through the smoke. Three sets of blue orbs can be seen briefly before the the smoke is dissipated by another set of roars. A long tail slams off the floor cracking it as a large three headed dragon loomed over the small Adjuchas, was this still that same Jackal that she was facing earlier? 



"Oh my..." she says as she looks up to her adversary.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 18, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Desert of the Rukongai~
> 
> Marcus blinked as the man's weapon leveled on him. As a grin slightly split his lips he steps out of line to the side. "This is Bullshit!" Victor bites as lowly as he grabs Marcus' shoulder. A steely glance backs the boy off, Marcus' murderous intent so heavy that the boy saw his life flash before his eyes. Gasping for air Victor lets go as sweat forms on his brow. Walking forward as Victor recovered Marcus lifted his right hand and rested it on the hilt of his Zanpaktou. Getting up to where William was Marcus gives a reassuring nod before issuing his order.  "Defensive wall." Marcus shouts. The line behind William and his self deteriorates as William takes a step back himself.
> 
> ...



"Fufufufuf...." The old man looks him over and laughs. "I've been dead for many a year, Aged a bit in my time here as well, a rare thing. Only happening to those who can use their spiritual power." He looked over at Marcus. "There are two of us capable of using it naturally. Myself and our leader." He smiled a bit. "The others are merely brats playing with their false toys. He raises his leg and stomps on the ground, from the sand comes a massive sword with an eye resting in the center of it. "My power is my own. This toy is a nuisance too me." He kicks the sword to Marcus's feet. "I am Manius Acilius Glabrio. Son of the roman empire, the blade i bare is my own, i carried this sword with me for years. I slew many a foe and many a beast." He smiled a bit. "A son of Rome has no need for tricks."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> *?That woman, she a close friend of yours?? *
> 
> Isis. Isis was...the same as Caim. But stronger. More in control. He was envious of her. And already felt safer in her presence. She could control her own power perfectly. It gave him hope. Hope that maybe one day, he could do the same.
> 
> ...



*Baku...*

  The giant shinigami sat crossed legged in a wide open green, the sky was blue with the clouds floating gently in the afternoon breeze. It was a nice place to waste some time. Baku took the note from Caim as he offered it, saying they were the same. He did not quite get what the man meant by that, and in all honesty did not intend to ask about it. Baku was never one too pry too much into someone?s life, they had their troubles and he had his, they did not need some babysitter to tell them that its? all going to be alright. The large shinigami sat silent for a moment as he mediated, relaxing into the flow of the wind, before slowly pushing himself to his feet and taking one of the wooden katana from the stands that were propped up not too far from the dummies. 

*?You don?t seem like a push over yourself.?* Baku began to perform various strikes with the wooden katana in fluid motions; fluid for his size anyway, he seemed like more the type to crush his enemies into mush. Though he really did prefer hand to hand combat, which he excelled in; he was no weakling with a katana. He had considered trying out for the Second Squad himself, but he was fairly large and not the fastest mover. His shikai wasn?t much for sneaking anyway, very explosive. He continued to perform hard strikes, each time the air being pushed aside and the grass trying to escaping from the pressure as it hit the ground. 
*?Practice if you want.?* He said before shrugging, sliding the katana back to his hip and cracking his knuckles, he needed a release. He had hoped to be sent to the human world by now.

With a twist of his body the large shinigami growled loudly and slammed his palm into the nearest dummy, the stand cracking and splinters? escaping before the object was sent flying off into the yard. In time, he hoped.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Watching from one of the dunes of sand as a man clad in armor. "Interesting." He had two blades on his side, one red and one blue. He drew his red blade and placed it on the ground. "Activate." He spoke simply,a strip of red began to burn across the sand , breaching off into two lines 100 ft before Toshiro and his gang. The line circled around and began to breach more inside, A design that began to burn in the ground under their feet. "Trap hole. Number 5." ZZZZZT! the sand burned away and the ground opened up revealing a stone well.


 
Toshiro blinked a couple of seconds as he heard a weird sound, almost as if the sand beneath their feet seemed to be splitting apart. The entire group looked below them, and within mere seconds the sand beneath them had in fact split apart, revealing a stone wall beneath them, and Toshiro's eyes widened to the point of nearly popping out of their sockets.

?Oh.. SHI-!? The remainder of Toshiro's sentence had been cut off by the entire group falling straight down into the pit of doom which had opened up beneath their feet.

?Damn it, I wasn't expecting something like this!? Toshiro grit his teeth a little bit.

?_OI! WHAT THE HELL DO WE DO NOW?!_? Ayame roared as they fell down towards the ground.

?_How the fuck is anyone suppose to know the answer to that question?!_? Lezan shot back, completely pissed off that they had been outwitted.

?_OOF!_? Shima growled as all of them hit the stone floor quite hard, however they had managed to survive the fall through some sheer force of luck.

?_Well that's just brilliant, now what the fuck do we do?_? Briana yelled at the top of her lungs, and Toshiro sighed a little bit.

?The answer to that is simple, we climb back up.? Toshiro grumbled a little, grabbing onto the stone wall, and slowly starting to climb back up the wall.

?_WHAT THE FUCK?! WE GOTTA CLIMB ALL THE WAY BACK UP THERE?!_? Ivy roared at the top of her lungs.

Toshiro smirked, ?Yes, unless you plan on being stuck down here forever, we're also going to do this rather slowly, because I want to get a feel for what other plans our friend has in store for-?

?_Fuck that shit!_? Lezan yelled, cutting Toshiro off, ?_I'm not waiting for shit, I'm getting back to the top as fast as I can!_? Lezan grabbed hold of the wall, and started climbing up the wall swiftly.

?Oi, you dumbass! You want to draw his attention when you don't even know what other kind of tricks he has up his sleeve?!? Toshiro retorted back at Lezan.

?_I told you, I don't take orders from anyone!_? Lezan shot back, ?_I do things my own way, if you don't like it, I don't give a shit!_?

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, ?That kind of attitude will get her destroyed in the Gotei 13, I'll need to do something about this soon.? Toshiro sighed, and started climbing up after Lezan, the others following in suit, and yelling at the two of them about leaving them behind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Baku...*
> 
> The giant shinigami sat crossed legged in a wide open green, the sky was blue with the clouds floating gently in the afternoon breeze. It was a nice place to waste some time. Baku took the note from Caim as he offered it, saying they were the same. He did not quite get what the man meant by that, and in all honesty did not intend to ask about it. Baku was never one too pry too much into someone?s life, they had their troubles and he had his, they did not need some babysitter to tell them that its? all going to be alright. The large shinigami sat silent for a moment as he mediated, relaxing into the flow of the wind, before slowly pushing himself to his feet and taking one of the wooden katana from the stands that were propped up not too far from the dummies.
> 
> ...



Caim watched for a while. Practise? What was, practise? He only knew to fight. To attack an opponent, and continue until they were dead. Practise was...fighting air?

Caim eventually drew his sword, and pointed it at where he imagined a faceless opponent stood. He stepped in rapidly, and their neck was already bleeding, hands grasping at the air as they sunk to their knees.

Another stood behind Caim, he spun around, sword deflecting theirs, hand reaching out to grab them by the skull and slam his head into his opponent's. They were stunned, and unable to reply to the sword now protruding from their gut. A third behind Caim raised their sword, but he reached around, grabbing their wrist and ripping his blade from the second, plunging it deep into the neck of this one.

A group of five were rushing him from behind. His lips moved, soundless words emerging as he spun around, sword transmorphing into a longer, thicker blade. A fireball exploded from the tip of it, engulfing the group.

There. Eight enemies slain in rapid succession. Not bad. The demonic angel laughed, standing before Caim. He could not move, could not speak against her. She rubbed a hand against his cheek, before vanishing. All there was, around him, was a burning patch of grass, where the fireball had hit.

Why did he fight enemies that were not there? It made no sense. He sheathed his Zanpakutō, still in its shikai form, and rubbed his head in confusion.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 20, 2010)

*Baku…*

  The large man watched silently as the smaller shinigami began his own practice though something was not quite right. There was certainly something off about this boy that Baku had noticed earlier yet now he had drawn his sword and began, what seemed to be, trying to kill the air he could tell there was definitely a problem with him. However he continued to calmly watch at the display, the boy soon going into his shikai and a fireball destroying the grass. The large man idly brushed some ash off his robe and shook his head. Perhaps Caim simply did not know better?

  As the Zanpaktou was sheathed Baku strolled past the boy, eying him in the corner of his eye, his expression still rather stern and even tired. He stood on his step, his focus turning ahead.
*“Lucky it was only grass.” *He said coolly, before motioning with his head for the man to follow. Slipping both hands into his pockets the giant slandered along from the training ground. He was ending it there. If there had been students out there they could have been caught in the blast maybe, then he’d have to do something about it. It was not worth the hassle it could bring. 

Time seemed to fly by, the afternoon clawing onto evening. He had tried to do something more interesting to keep Caim occupied, but Baku was generally a boring man when it came to every day things. A beast in battle, even showing excitement, but when he was just lazing around it could be as dull as hell for whoever he was with. He’d much have preferred to just take a nap or relax. He led Caim near where the female Shinigami had left him and sat down on the nearest patch of green with his legs crossed once more. The large man closed his eyes and folded his arm, slipping back into a meditative state.
*“Some much time we’ve got… as souls I mean. What to do… with all that time”* He said softly, as softly as his deep voice could.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

"Oh there you are!"

It had gotten on late into the evening, when Isis finally detected Caim's Reiatsu. He instantly raced over to her, standing before her and looking as if he wanted to say so much but could not. She put a hand on his shoulder and shook her head. "It's alright," she told him, "we can figure it all out later. I'm sorry, a Shinigami's mission, it's not something that can be put on hold."

Isis walked over to Baku, Caim following behind her.

"Thank you," she told him, "I'm sorry for imposing on you, it's difficult to balance the mission with new developments in life. I don't think I caught your name, by the way?"

Isis was tired, but she had to show her proper thanks first. Really, she'd known Caim for all of, what, a day? Why was she already so protective of him? What was it, about him, that she knew was the same as her?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 21, 2010)

*Baku...*

  The female shinigamis reiatsu soon came closer and closer, heading towards them. A small wave of relief flushed over the large man as the responsibility of the smaller shinigami was going to hopefully soon be taken off his shoulders. It was not like he had trouble with such a task or anything, simply it seemed Caim much preferred the company of the girl, and he’d much rather not to keep such a thing fro him. 

As Isis arrived she instantly went to her friend, seemingly checking up on him. Baku leisurely opened his eyes to look over, remaining seated for the moment. The pair of them came over the woman thanking him for his help and asking his name.  He studied her for a moment, before nodding and closing his eyes once again.
*“Bakuhatsuteki Yajuu. Baku is fine.”* He said as he slowly pushed himself to his feet, returning to his towering state. He could feel his cornrows being slightly fuzzy due to the lack of care put to them today, though when he let his hair free for a bath and what not it was certainly a crazy sight. The large shinigami bowed his head slightly and began to turn away.
*“Nice to have met you.”* She said bluntly, slipping his hands into his robe pockets and melancholically wandering town the paved roads.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

"Okay," Isis sighed, "I think it's time to wrap today up. We'll go home and..." Isis paused. Where was she going to put Caim?

"Oh dammit," she put a hand to her head, "Of course I have no idea where to put you up for the night. Maybe," she turned her head, to see if she could see Baku. Caim waved emphatically. Isis stared at him, until he started scratching something on the ground with his sword. Isis noted it was in a different form, which it remained in till Caim was done, returning it to his sheath. After a few moments, it returned to its sheathed form.

Isis bent down to look at the words.

_Please, don't let me be alone, at night. I can't sleep, when I know there could be enemies around._

"Enemies?" Isis looked up in confusion. "Caim, there's no one in Soul Society who would..." he shook his head, and gestured wildly. She sighed. "Fine," she shrugged, "I'm sure my room has a lounge or something. Or a comfy floor. Come on."

The Second Division Barracks were similar to Fifth's, though a little more bare bones. At this point, Isis wasn't even considering what sort of opinion would form of her, bringing a man to her room on her first night as part of Second. She was tired after the mission, and ready to crash for the night, ready to start again the next day. She'd collect Rachel and Brage, take Caim to stay at Seventy-Third, collect the others, complete the mission, report, then go back to Caim to finally quiz him properly.

For the moment, she just indicated a small chair in her room and crashed into bed. Caim watched her fall asleep, and almost smiled. Finally. He was safe. He sat down in the chair, and soon, fell asleep himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2010)

Toshiro-

The armored shinigami stood watching the hole, he could sense the spiritual pressures of the young graduates quickly climbing from the bottom. "Interesting, I thought you would be down for a while." He drew the blue sword and jabbed it into the ground. "Awaken." The strip of blue travels across the sands, breaking away and forming one long row, the row splits up and creates a box shape before continuing, eight boxes form on the ground and raise into the air, creating a cube of sand surrounded with blue designs. 

The sand falls away revealing a cage, inside each cage is a hollow. "Go and get them." The shinigami orders, each cage opens and the hollows break out releasing a loud cry into the air. 


Elsewhere- 

"Huff...huff..." Akuma's hollow form shatters as he stands back, in normal attire and holding his club. The opponent before him has been crushed and destroyed. "Amazing." Suzaku grins. "The child has reached a new step in evolution... How wondrous."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2010)

Somewhere---

"Kento-san... You were in very poor shape." Hasenko looked over Kento, he had finally been healed thanks to Tahara. "I..tried my best." Tahara comments, Kento merely pats her head and smiles. "You did perfect. Now go check on Rara and help her with the clean up." Tahara nods and leaves the room. "I'm afraid... Hasenko san... I will need your abilities once more." Hasenko looked at him with serious eyes, the room was quiet for some time before either spoke again. "Do you plan..." Kento nods. "I was beaten today... Beaten harshly, I can not allow this a second time. I am the only defense this town has." 

Kento slowly stood. "....." Hasenko stays quiet. "I have to go back, i have to go there and take it back from him." Hasenko gulps. "Are you sure... this is a wise idea?" Kento grabs a crystal rod from the wall. "This is the only way." The rod covers his hand in a crystalline glove. "Nnnghh!" He jabs his hand into his chest and pulls out a small object. "It... get's more amazing each time i see it..."

"Subetenoki. The key to open all doors...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Heheh," Ryan chuckled, noting Ayame had fallen asleep. She must be drained from the long day, discovering her powers, using so much power, yeah, he couldn't blame her in the slightest.
> 
> Standing up, he stretched a little, and saw himself out. He would stop by and see Mira later. As she and her friend were the only other two females with power, now that Morgana was gone, it would be good to introduce them. Give Ayame a role model and friend to help her out with adjusting to all this.
> 
> ...



"STOP FOLLOWING ME!"

"YOU STOP FOLLOWING ME!"

Ryan raced down the street, the freaked out Shinigami chasing him, wildly swinging his sword. Really, this was ridiculous. The Shinigami had no talent or skill, Ryan could take him out easily.

But then he had made him bleed before, and it'd all gone to hell. The Shinigami had switched to berserker, and completely gone beyond Ryan's level. How was he supposed to deal with this?

Ryan's Reiatsu took a stance, as he skidded to a halt, spinning around to intercept the charging Shinigami, now that they were in a small park with no one else around. The Art of the Sun allowed him to move around the strikes, grabbing the Shinigami by the wrist before he knew it, and locking him in place with an arm around his neck.

"Drop the sword," Ryan growled, "You're not hurting anyone."

"Let me go," the boy struggled, "I have to escape, I have to get away."

"You attacked me on sight," Ryan replied, not letting his grip loosen. "You could have gone on your way, but you attacked without question. You made a big mistake, and you're going to have to pay for it."

"No," the Shinigami struggled, "I won't pay. They can't make me. They can't make me go back. I need to be free. Away from all the pain. All the fear. You can't make me go back. I'll make you stop. _White Lightning_."

Ryan hadn't expected Kidou. Not the way it was used either. A hole through the Shinigami. A hole through him. Arrin Nils, a Shinigami of Eleventh, had never belonged, but never allowed to leave either. He knew some Kidou though. And he knew what his true danger was.

Ryan was slamming his Reiatsu into the wound in his lower gut. That had been a very very bad injury. The Shinigami had taken the same, but now the real danger was present. He was bleeding. His monster was unleashed.

Ryan had no way to counter the fist that crashed into his face. He was flung from the park, into a building side. This place was still, slowly, undergoing repairs from previous damages, so luckily, there wasn't anyone around. But as Ryan groaned, pushing rubble off him and trying to stem the blood flow from his injury with 'light', he knew it wouldn't have mattered one way or the other.

"This, is bad."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2010)

*Dawn of the next day*

Isis slowly washed her face, the bathhouse of second quiet at this hour. It seemed everyone was still resting. But she'd woken early, and made the decision not to sleep still.

Today would be a long day. First she would collect Caim from her room, where he had still been asleep after she awoke. Then she would gather Rachel and Brage, making sure they were ready for the mission. Following that, she would go to the Seventy Third Southern District of Rukongai, and meet up with Darren, Erin, and Alexis, as well as introduce Caim to Keena and have her put him up in SeventyThird.

From there, Isis would be able to visit him, and hopefully learn just who he was, without any trouble occurring. She had, after all, brought a non Soul Society Shinigami here to Seireitei. That was probably not the best idea.

But she knew he wasn't a danger to fear. She didn't know how she knew that, but she did.

The moment she stepped back into her barracks, she entered a scene that said otherwise.

Caim was backed into a corner, sword drawn, a number of women standing around him with their own weapons out. Half of them were still wearing pyjamas and nightgowns.

"What in the hell is going on in here?" Isis exclaimed, standing in the doorway. One of the women stepped back.

"This intruder," she told Isis, "We found him wandering the corridors. He's a Shinigami, but not like any Shinigami we've ever seen. We think he's a spy."

Isis sighed. "Caim, put your sword away," she exclaimed loudly. The women started, and Caim, begrudgingly, followed Isis's order, sheathing the blade. "Honestly," she shook her head, "I can't take my eyes off you without something like this happening, can I?"

"Who is he?" Isis raised an eyebrow at the look she was receiving. It was a mile of mistrust and doubt.

"He is my responsibility," she replied, beckoning Caim to come over to her. He obeyed, surprised that none of the woman attacked him, even though they clearly showed the desire to. Just what sort of respect did Isis command?

"When I've learned more," Isis continued, "I'll let everyone know. Until then, I'll take care of this. Caim, follow."

Isis stepped out of the barracks, Caim following after her. It was crazy, the way she commanded respect. She wasn't their leader, she wasn't stronger than them, she'd told them nothing they should tolerate. And yet they listened to her. Was this because she had control of it? Could he...could he be that strong, one day? He watched her with an expression of awe as they walked.

Isis was tracking the position of the Special Ops member following her. She knew where he was. She knew he knew it too. So there was probably someone a lot more skilled a lot closer. But that one, Isis couldn't detect. Yet.

Brage and Rachel were waiting at Fourth. Isis smiled. They had known she would be ready to move first thing. She did appreciate working with them. It also meant she wouldn't have to bring Caim through Fourth Division. "This is Caim," Isis indicated him, "He'll be joining us on the mission today."

Caim looked at her in surprise. He hadn't expected this. Isis hadn't either, until she announced it. But she believed it would be a good method of testing just who Caim was. He nodded when she looked at him.

Brage and Rachel both spoke to Caim a little, and at Isis's prompting, he responded with nods and shakes. They quickly realised there was something seriously off with him, however, and began to talk more amongst themselves. Really, Isis wondered, who are you, Caim? What's your story?

Darren, Alexis, Erin and Keena were all waiting for the group. What Isis immediately noticed was that the three young Shinigami were looking at her with a vastly different set of emotions to yesterday. Partway between laughter and fear. Keena was standing behind them with a smile.

"What did you tell them?" Isis asked, eyebrow raised.

"Oh just a few homebrewed tales," she shrugged, smiling evilly. Darren was the first to crack.

"You seriously ate the *whole thing?*"

Isis blanched. "DAMMIT KEENA," why did she always ALWAYS tell people that story? Keena cackled, and disappeared back into the house. Isis sighed, slumping her shoulders.

"The seven of us," she stated, after a while, "Will be continuing our mission. There are three of the boars out there. We have to take down each one. One will be by you five working as a group, one by Caim," Isis indicated the man standing behind her. "The last one will be me leading you together to cut it down. Let's move out."

Caim followed Isis, watching her give her orders. That natural presence of authority she was exercising, was that the reason others, even those above her, listened? Was that the reason he couldn't help but obey?

Maybe. He'd watch and see what came of this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2010)

Karakura Town…

It is Raining today. Michihiro sighs, as he walks the Streets, his hands in his pockets. He doesn’t have Anywhere to go since he got kicked out of his house. As he walks by a Couple, they offer him a place to stay for the night, but Michihiro turns them down. It wouldn’t be his home. His home, where his mother, sisters, and father were… He can’t help but chuckle. He now even missed the annoying people… 

He suddenly stops walking. He feels a sudden influx of spiritual pressure, Something that happened often since he gained his powers. He Starts to charge red energy into his fists. “Not now…” He Grits his teeth and looks up to see a man with orange hair staring at him. The rain touches his hair and when he looks up to see Michihiro, his eyes Widen and he starts to run. It Doesn’t take long for Michihiro to recognize him.

He is one of the rogue Shinigami that Kento warned him about. Shaking his head, he starts to run through the rain. If He allows that man to escape, the Reapers will have just one more man that can hurt his town…


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2010)

"There is it."

Isis and Caim stood on one of the upper branches of the taller trees, as the group of five Shinigami below her spread out across some others, surrounding the boar. It still hadn't found the others, and was snuffling about nervously.

Darren, Erin and Alexis had put together a plan for dealing with a boar one on one already, and shared it with Brage and Rachel the moment they were reunited. Their ability to function as a group was magnificent, and with the guidance Isis had given them so far, they'd already flourished.

The five dived towards the boar.

Erin was the first to land, rapidly blasting out a quick series of Bakudou, the third, fourth and seventh specifically, to keep the boar distracted and off balance. Alexis and Darren set to its hind legs the moment it paused, each stabbing deeply and running the electric current of Reading Lightning through the sword and into the boar. Stunned, it began to struggle, but was already weakened. Like Erin, Rachel was assaulting it with Kidou, though she was using the seventh and ninth rapidly to pin the boar down. The combined assault not only held the the boar down, but was weakening it. It was a strong beast, not likely to fall to even this intense a barrage, but it was easily held in place.

And someone with the power to take it down was approaching.

Brage landed, sword first, on its head, and the boar's mask shattered as its skull split. The full force of the strength biased male was too much, and the Hollow was finished. Brage lifted himself up with a smile, throwing a thumbs up to the others, they'd done it.

Isis landed amongst them, offering her appreciation. They beamed at her words, and Caim noticed, watching from a few posts back, that Isis was happy amongst them. She had the air of a great teacher.

"You're next," she turned an eye on him. "Find one of the two remaining boars, I wish to see how you fight."

Caim nodded, and vanished in a Shunpo. Isis noted he was quite talented, not as fast as her, but far moreso than the students.

"Follow from the treetops," she instructed them, heading after Caim. She didn't like breaking the group apart, but Caim obviously wasn't thinking that way. She quickly caught up with him, and also followed him above. Eventually, he arrived before a boar.

It jumped at the Shinigami who appeared before it, swinging its terrible tusks. Caim waved from side to side, neatly dodging them. He'd spent his life evading death. This was nothing. Isis noted his agility was quite impressive. Then he drew and released his sword. His Shikai.

Isis hadn't heard a word, but Caim hadn't spoken yet, so she had no reason to expect he would. Still, a wordless Shikai release...

Caim slashed, and one of the two tusks of the boar flew off. He was really quite powerful. He made a different motion, causing a fireball to explode in the face of the boar. It roared again and tried to rush him, but he vanished from its path. Isis traced his Shunpo, watching him run his Zanpakutō along its spine. Really, he was quite talented. But then she saw the look on his face, something so different from the quiet, scared man. It was bloodlust. It was beyond anything she'd seen, even in Eleventh. Quite frankly, it terrified her.

_Of course he would be like that. He may fight against his sword, but he still shares its nature_

What's that supposed to mean? Isis asked her weapon. He remained quiet on the answer.

The five students showed up. "We found the last one," Darren exclaimed, "We should go, while it's still where we saw it."

"Scouting behind the leader's back?" Isis smirked, "I'm leading this one, don't forget. CAIM! Follow me!" The silent man appeared amongst the trees, and nodded. The seven headed off, Darren advising Isis of the last boar's location.

Its Reiatsu was superior to that of all the others, obviously the pack leader. How amusing, that it had been left to last. Isis dived straight at it, the others following.

"Spread around!" she ordered them, "Keep it distracted, take out the legs one by one. Back right first!"

Rachel, Brage and Alexis combined their sword slashes, Brage's being the most effective, to make the beast stumble. As it roared to turn on them, Isis blasted it in the side of the skull with a flare, making it slow to a stop. In that time, a pair of White Lightning kidou pierced its leg, and Brage struck again, this time nearly fully severing it. The creature slipped, and was unable to regain use of that leg.

"Back left!"

Caim slashed with his blade, and the leg was removed in a single hit. Isis raised an eyebrow at the power he was exerting, higher than what he'd had just a few moments ago vs the last boar.

"Front right."

While Erin distracted the boar, Darren stuck his sword right into its leg, hammering it again and again till it pierced enough. He began dropping electric kidou through it, causing the blade to more easily pierce through the flesh of the Hollow. Once it was deep enough, the boar unable to face him due to Erin's constant barrage, Darren slashed out, disabling this leg.

"Front left." Isis slashed it in a similar method to Caim, though she noticed he'd cut through it easier than she had. Weird, her Reiatsu was still stronger than his. How had he done that?

The boar was roaring, but couldn't move. The group stepped back, coming together in front of it, as it tried to attack them but could do nothing.

"Your enemy is incapacitated," Isis stated, "What next?"

Caim took a step forward to finish it off, but halted as Isis placed a hand on his shoulder. Then felt an expression of shock as she pulled, slamming him onto his back on the ground. She sat on his chest and looked up at her students.

"Just because they're down," Alexis stated, "Doesn't mean they're out. We're as mortal as ever. An injured enemy can still kill us if we underestimate them. Continue to attack in a manner they cannot counter. Do not go head to head."

Brage moved around to stand behind the boar, jumped onto its back, and stabbed down.  The four other students struck his Zanpakutō with White Lightning, and Brage grabbed the blade, ripping it forward to unleash a surge of Reiatsu down the boar which split its mask. As it dissolved, he landed on the ground, and saluted Isis.

"You've learned well," she smiled, "Thank you for teaching me as much as you did yourselves. I hope we can do this again sometime. Mission accomplished."

The group beamed.

Besides Caim who was currently serving as a chair.

Isis felt the Shinigami watching her head off, back to report. The one she couldn't sense would obviously remain.

Still, this had gone well. She had lead and taught. It felt good. And thus, the first seeds of interest as a teacher, and in these five future Shinigami of Thirteenth Division, were sown.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2010)

Desert of the Rukongai~

What did that mean? Son of Rome. It was something that Marcus had wondered for a long, long time. Every since Cerberus first called him 'Son of Rome'. The color returns to his knuckles as he releases his grip on the hilt of his Zanpaktou. As his right hand falls to his side he takes a step forward.  "Company, Circle formation!" Marcus yells. The group of kid react on command as William and Victor round out the formation and Jennifer and Jimmy move to make the small Circle they formed uniform. Now they could guard their selves better in case worse came to worse. Marcus had instilled Military training into them, now it was time to see if that training was needed, time to see if these bandits were all they were cracked up to be. 

Sliding the 'toy' behind him with his foot Marcus took another step forward as his left hand slid across his body. The cloth that wrapped the hilt of Cerberus creaked and moaned as he tightened his grip on the sword. -SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT!- Cerberus sang the song of death as it is pulled from it's sheath.   "I don't know anything about some empire, or even what a son of Rome is. Cerberus here talks about that kind of stuff all the time, he never seems fit to clarify any of it for me though. So before I kill you, I'll drag the answers from you." Marcus growls as Cerberus seemed to hum with anticipation.  "The name of your executioner is Marcus Claudius Bruticus." Marcus adds with venom as he rests the back of his blade on his right arm, pointing the outstretched tip toward the old man. 

Hueco Mundo ~ 

"Fuck this, you cannot be that Jackal, no way in hell!"  Malica  shouts as she bounds back as she sucked in more spiritual energies tough the slits in her mask. Underneath that cool exterior she was sweating bullets though. Wouldn't they have stopped the match if there was foul play? This was a bad joke, how could something so small turn to something that rivaled a Gillian in stature? The she felt it that same rotten, vile hateful Reiatsu. The same darkness that the Jackal gave off a split second before he attacked with those Ice Lances from the ground.  "Maelstrom Ice Storm." The middle head of the dragon speaks. An emotion overtakes Malica, her eyes widen as she feels the large beast take in Reiatsu. The chill of fear runs down her spine as the temperature in the arena rapidly begins to drop. 

Backing further away she can start to see her breath as what little moisture in the air began to freeze. A soft white snow begins to fall as the three heads of the dragon lock their jaws in place. A white energy begins to form in their mouths as a ball of swirling ice begins to form between the jaws as the heads reposition themselves so that they are angled correctly to charge the large ice attack. "Not this way, not today. You may be big, but I'm still your better!" Malica roars as she covers her coat in ice as well, she was an elemental ice user as well and a dark blue powder started to flow around her. Instead of a battle of opposites, this became a battle of attrition with the ability to gain more power hanging in the balance as the prize.

Elsewhere~ 

"Master Nox! Master Nox!" a shrill voice calls as a shadowed figure rushes down a corridor of Las Noches. "Master Nox!" the voice shouts again as a blond figure comes into view. "An Adjuchas you might find interesting has shown up for the tournament!" The shrill proclamation was met with silence as icy blue eyes from the blond man turned to cast a hole through the other. "Sorry master, I'll explain. The Adjuchas can shape shift....."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Desert of the Rukongai~
> 
> What did that mean? Son of Rome. It was something that Marcus had wondered for a long, long time. Every since Cerberus first called him 'Son of Rome'. The color returns to his knuckles as he releases his grip on the hilt of his Zanpaktou. As his right hand falls to his side he takes a step forward.  "Company, Circle formation!" Marcus yells. The group of kid react on command as William and Victor round out the formation and Jennifer and Jimmy move to make the small Circle they formed uniform. Now they could guard their selves better in case worse came to worse. Marcus had instilled Military training into them, now it was time to see if that training was needed, time to see if these bandits were all they were cracked up to be.
> 
> Sliding the 'toy' behind him with his foot Marcus took another step forward as his left hand slid across his body. The cloth that wrapped the hilt of Cerberus creaked and moaned as he tightened his grip on the sword. -SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT!- Cerberus sang the song of death as it is pulled from it's sheath.   "I don't know anything about some empire, or even what a son of Rome is. Cerberus here talks about that kind of stuff all the time, he never seems fit to clarify any of it for me though. So before I kill you, I'll drag the answers from you." Marcus growls as Cerberus seemed to hum with anticipation.  "The name of your executioner is Marcus Claudius Bruticus." Marcus adds with venom as he rests the back of his blade on his right arm, pointing the outstretched tip toward the old man.



"I've already informed you, The others are not around, there is no need for such silly tactics." Manius leaps and lands atop tow of the graduates blades. His feet kept him perfectly balanced and he looked over them. "I am the eldest of this group and i doubt i am the strongest. I'm not even using the tools we have stolen. So i ask you, Young Warriors. If i can do this, What need is there for formations." One of them strikes out at him but he flips back and lands on the sand. "Once more, I shall say this, head my works or don't. There are no tricks, It is just me, An old man, waiting for you here. the others have gone, not yet returned to base." He spins his blade around. "So, Shall we take this seriously then?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2010)

As the five Shinigami students returned to their lodging, Isis waved, having promised she'd see them again at a later time. She'd already grown fond of them, and their incredible potentials.

For now, she sat down at a table Keena had put out with two chairs, indicating Caim take the other seat. A pad and pencil rested between them.

"I'm going to report back to my Division shortly," Isis stated, maintaining eye contact with the strange Shinigami. "And you're going to come with me. They're not trusting of the unknown, you'll be the enemy just because you're different. So I need to know everything I can, to vouch for you, to promise that you're with us, and not against us. Answer truthfully, Caim, I don't want them to kill you, but if you're a threat to what I am a part of, I won't save you."

Caim stared at her, then nodded. He couldn't lie to her. Not someone with that strength.

Isis readied her first question.

"You said we similar, because of our Zanpakutō. What does that mean? What is it, about us?"

Caim scribbled on the pad, and passed Isis the words.

*Just like mine. Yours tried to take you over, didn't it?*

Isis's thoughts kicked into overdrive. How Kingdom of Nightmares had attempted to control her, and how she had nearly fallen apart before regaining her true self and conquering him. She looked at Caim's sword.

"You too?" she asked breathlessly, "Your sword wanted to control you?"
*
Every day is a battle.*

_Ah,_ Kingdom spoke up, _It's Baphomet, of course._

"What is it you know, Kingdom?" Isis asked aloud. Caim jumped, shocked that Isis would willingly communicate with her weapon.

_Zanpakutō are not only born from the individual spirit of a soul, but also from the spirit of the world. The beasts some of us represent are beasts of mythology, or reality, things created in the mind. There is a source for everything. Just like myself, his weapon is carved from the image of a Devil._

"So the Zanpakutō made from Devils are all like this," Isis continued to speak, "They all try to take over their Shinigami? Why?"

_Because we all have our own goals, our own desires. Because we are proud and powerful beings with no desire for slavery. I have stopped my assault for your Soul, because your desire to become strongest aids in my own goals. Also,_ Kingdom had to be smiling here, Isis could tell, _Because you amuse me._

"And your sword is still trying to take you over?" Isis asked Caim. He nodded.

_It's strange,_ Kingdom commented, _that he could hold out so long against that demon. I wonder if there's something else distracting it._

"What about you?" Isis asked, Caim wondering what she meant before he realised she was talking to her sword. "Who are you?"

_Can you not guess, girl? I don't plan on telling you. Find our for yourself._

"Fine," Isis sighed. She thought a little more, on what she had to ask of Caim. Why had Garksa appeared and given him to her.

"GARKSA!" She exclaimed. Caim jumped, and looked around in terror, before realising the giant wasn't here. Isis couldn't believe it took her this long to realise it. "He has a Devil Zanpakutō like us!"

_Indeed, the beast Belial. Although he will never be overtaken, even though he did not win. The beast is caged by shattered mind._

"Who else," Isis wondered, "Who else has these weapons that demand the Shinigami they partner follows their ideals?"

_Akuma, amusingly enough. Part of the reason you two got along like cats and dogs._

Isis spluttered at this revelation. Eventually, she regained herself. "Okay, so Garksa had you, and gave you to me. Because our Zanpakutō lead to us relating to each other somehow. Where were you before then? Who were you before then."

Caim shook his head, writing on the paper.

*I remember fighting. I remember blood. I remember fear. Somehow I remembered my name.

I do not hold any memories of places, times or lives before I woke up here.

I do not know who I truly am. Only what is inside me.*

Isis sighed, rubbing her head. His clothing was outlandish, but now that she knew his situation, she couldn't help but feel bad for him. He was still plagued inside by his own soul in revolt. Every day had to be hell.

"Well, I know now," she sighed, standing. "Come on, let's go to Seireitei. I'll stand by you."

Caim smiled, and stood, ready to follow after Isis, as she set her course for Second Division. She'd have fun explaining this, all the same.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2010)

Desert of the Rukongai~

A grin split Marcus' features, the old man wanted to play eh? Fine. Marcus would play along. He only hoped that the old man could keep up with true military stratagem.  "So what now Soldier? We long for his blood to wash over our blade." Cerberus barked in the darkest recesses of Marcus' mind. With a grin Marcus nods in agreement. The old man's blood would be spilled. It would coat the sands of this desert wasteland turning the yellow sands a crimson hue. With a motion of his head Marcus signaled for William and Victor to follow the first strategy that they had went over the day before. Cerberus rang with anger and blood lust as it cut a trial through the desert air. William and Victor elbowed Jennifer and Jimmy as Marcus pushed forward with his right leg. 

Sand exploded as his body vanished into a blur of motion. The shunpo was precise and methodical. The old man's attention was pulled to his left as Marcus reappeared in midair. The long curved blade of Cerberus was held high above his head as he plummeted downward threatening to cut the old man in twain. The large sword is brought up to defend against the blow. But as Manius braced for the impact of steel on steel there was nothing. In a blur Marcus was gone in mid down swing he had used another shunpo. What was left in the Roman's wake was a rather large shadow that only grew in size as the large William fell from the sky. His large hammock of a fist was raised and tilted far behind his head. To compound the problems Victor was pulling in from Manius' left side sword drawn. Hatred flared in his eyes as his intent to kill spilled forth. Manius wasn't out of options yet, but Marcus' push wasn't over yet * Bakudo No. 4, Hainawa!"* a set of voices rang out. From either side of Manius and from the heavens Jimmy and Rin's voices rang out as yellow ropes of energy fire forth strangling the thieves arms, the two struggled to keep the old man in place. 

""Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!! Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat! Bakudo No. 9 Geki!" Jennifer shouts from far above the thieves head as a quite red glow began to form around her hand.  "Ye lord! Mask of flesh and bone, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! Truth and temperance, upon this sinless wall of dreams unleash but slightly the wrath of your claws. Hado No 33 Sōkatsui!" Marcus shouts adding his own power to the attack that was being dealt to the old man. Blue bands of energy cracked from his hand and he raised it to Manius's head. The way Marcus aims the attack he would miss all the students in the attack if the thief was to somehow dodge.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> Desert of the Rukongai~
> 
> A grin split Marcus' features, the old man wanted to play eh? Fine. Marcus would play along. He only hoped that the old man could keep up with true military stratagem.  "So what now Soldier? We long for his blood to wash over our blade." Cerberus barked in the darkest recesses of Marcus' mind. With a grin Marcus nods in agreement. The old man's blood would be spilled. It would coat the sands of this desert wasteland turning the yellow sands a crimson hue. With a motion of his head Marcus signaled for William and Victor to follow the first strategy that they had went over the day before. Cerberus rang with anger and blood lust as it cut a trial through the desert air. William and Victor elbowed Jennifer and Jimmy as Marcus pushed forward with his right leg.
> 
> ...



"Where is the honor rome once had." He took a deep breath and "HAAAAAAH!" Reiatsu exploded from his body, allowing him to break the bonds the students had formed and shunpoing to the large blade he had thrown away. "As i said, Normally i am not one for these toys." He grabbed the handle of the blade. "But if you wish to go this far..." The handle of the blade begins to release tendrils into Manius's arm. "There are only two of us capable of using our Reikyo. Me and the boss. but in terms of power I'm still the weakest. Old age i suppose." The wraps on the blade unfurled, A massive eye was set between the handle and the blade. "Do you like fireworks?" Manius asks the group. "Because i always loved them." With a swing of the blade seven balls of blue light flew off and began to explode in the air.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2010)

Desert of the Rukongai~

 "Honor?" Marcus barks loudly as the seven balls of blue light rocketed high into the sky. While Marcus was mulling over the notion of honor coming from this thief the group of kids took his training to heart. Pulling back they fell into a circle a meter or so away from Manius. Jennifer's hands flew up and out as Rin and Jimmy spread their arms out to the side. * Bakudo No. 8 Seki !"* the three shout as round shields appear in the palm of their hands. Concentrating they are able to connect the shields making a makeshift barrier against the possible attack from the thief's blade.  "Bakudo No. 12, Fushibi!" Marcus shouts as he throws both hands toward the sky. Yellow tendrils of Kido fire from his fingers and rocket toward the orbs. As they are ensnared Marcus pulls downward with a mighty tug and with a cascade of sand he buries the orbs underground. With a blur he Shunpos between the students and Manius.

 "I don't know what makes me sicker. The fact that a low down thief like you speaks of honor, or the fact that you insinuate that the honor you speak of should be shown toward you. But very well." Marcus growls as he pulls Cerberus from it's sheath again. The sword reverberates with blood lust as Marcus cuts his glance toward the students.  "From this point forward this will be a one on one fight between me and him. Do not get involved." Marcus growls as he pulls his glance back to the gray old man.  "Never let it be said that I didn't allow a dying man to have his final request." Marcus says as he pulls his blade up to his chest. 

 "Seeing that you claim that there are stronger people then you, I'll end this quickly." Marcus says as he allows his Reiatsu flare. Light black steam begins to pour off his shoulders as Cerberus howled in joy.  "Call us forth, allow us to dine on the flesh of our enemy. Rend his flesh, tear it from it's bones and feed it to the foul of the air!" Cerberus growls. Taking a step forward the sand beneath Marcus' feet already show sings of the change in temperature as the air around Marcus begins to waver.  "Don't to much care for fire works, but Fire on the other hand." Marcus says with a grin  "Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War, Cerberus!" Marcus yells as the steam that poured from his shoulders erupted in to black flame. Cerberus manifested a eerier howl as it's form is covered in the dark flames of the abyss. It stretches and contorts as flames consumes Marcus' whole body. Demonic evil forms seem to dance amongst the flame in the form of blue and purple flame until the three claws of the trident that was now formed rips through the dome of fire. 

Marcus takes a step forward stepping out of a pool of molten glass. With a light thud and sizzle he sets the butt of his trident on the sands. The black flames of hell wrapped the weapon from shaft to tip and even ate up each of Marcus' arms to his shoulders.  "Vos cried pro bellum , iam est hic ornamentum." (You asked for war and honor, now it is here) Marcus says as he pulls his gaze from the ground. A black steam seems to pour from his mouth. The black flames lick at the much cooler air around them as they danced the dance of death on Marcus' shoulders. 

The students could only stare slacked jaw at what they saw. 

Hueco Mundo~ 

An explosion rocks the hallway that Nox was in. The head of the Hollow that had cried for his attention floats through the air before splatting on the ground several yards away. "Thought you was going to keep that one." a solemn voice speaks up.  "I was. But he quickly became a nuisance." the voice boomed from the blonde haired man's mouth. "So will you at least see what is going on?" the solemn voice replied. Without a word Nox turned and walked away, seemed he would actually give this frivolous tournament a gander. When he finally arrives at the arena he had missed most of the fight as the arena was covered in a fresh layer of snow and ice. The wolf like Hollow laid near motionless near one of the edges of the arena floor. In distinct contrast to what the battlefield looked like she was a smoldering mess. A large werewolf looking creature stalked up to the Hollow. Black fire seemed to leap from his claws to the air around him. This battle was over as the female wolf quickly gave.  "Bah, what a waste of time." Nox grunts. But as he turns to leave the Werewolf like creature shifts it's form to that of a Jackal. That stupid Hollow was right. Rubbing his chin Nox pulls a seat over and sets down this would be interesting. He was now interested. Hopefully this one would get to fight again soon. Nox thinks as he watches Reno leave the battlefield.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2010)

Ryan breathed heavily, more and more light flowing through his body and surrounding his injury, restraining it, beginning the healing process. But Ryan's power was not made for healing. It would do it, but it would not do it anywhere near fast enough. And right now, Ryan couldn't afford any weakness.

A fist sailed past his head, narrowly avoided using the Art of the Sun. With that ability, Ryan was creating as many preimages of Reiatsu to aid his dodging of the berserking Arrin as he could, but it was difficult. Dark was not a power made for these images, it was designed for attacking. But all of his Light reiatsu was busy being absorbed by his body for restoration.

Ryan's ability, Duality, took his normal Reiatsu reserved and split it in half, Dark and Light, giving him the ability to use both forms of Reiatsu side by side, and wield the effects of their interaction. But never before, had he used all of his Reiatsu, every last scrap, in the conversion process. And thanks to this injury, shored up with all the light he could generate, he only had dark, half his maximum reiatsu, available. And by itself, it was simply a rough and strong Reiatsu, nothing which carried inherent abilities.

Even if he did have Light available though, Ryan wouldn't be able to win this. He was barely dodging the countless number of attacks from Arrin. He needed Pure if he was going to be able to compete.

But he was too distracted to form Pure, he would need absolute focus to even begin. And even then, he had too much Reiatsu of Light and Dark. He'd never made Pure from more than a sliver of his power before. Trying now would just cause him to explode. Actually, with this much power, it'd kill him outright.

This was bad. There was really nothing he could do here.

"Hmm," a figure sat on a box, stacked with many others nearby. The fight was currently inside an empty warehouse, lucky for the boy, who was fighting a spiritual foe from the material plane. But the child was taking injury, had been harmed, and seemed to have no way to counter the raging Shinigami. If this kept up, he'd be killed.

The man didn't like that. "I'm making contact," he announced into the collar of his cloak, one which obscured him from sight and sense, which is the reason he was able to be this close to the fight and not be detected. His left arm emerged from the cloak, pointing at Ryan. A small glow of white formed at the tip of a finger, before shooting off to Ryan.

Ryan was swinging his massive stock of Dark Reiatsu around like a club, trying to shy away the attacking Shinigami. In the hole in his gut, an equal amount of Light Reiatsu was doing its best to keep him alive.

The white spark fired hit him in the wound.

And the entire battle changed direction.

It was a healing technique, very concentrated Reishi that heightened healing instantly. The moment it hit Ryan, his massive build up of Reiatsu reacted and healed his wound in an instant. Then coursed back through the rest of his body. All of his Reiatsu at that point was present, his full reserve converted to Light and Dark, crashing into one another. In shock, Ryan had tried to hold off the mix, keep the two separated. By restraining their mixing, by holding his full power in Light and Dark separate, he had met the condition for creating Pure.

However this was not a small scrap of his power he converted into the supercharged Reiatsu. This was his entire stock. Every shred of his energy. What now flowed about his body, was the maximum amount of Pure he could possibly generate.

And this was beyond understanding.

Arrin didn't realise it, that Ryan had just gone past his strength. His fist crashed into Ryan, and the youth did not budge. He couldn't. Ryan was barely breathing. If he moved, even a muscle, he might lose control of this power. If he lost control, he would die. This was too much, too dangerous. He couldn't do anything, but stand there.

Arrin's fist was crushed by the Reiatsu backlash. He screamed. There was nothing Ryan could do, he couldn't move. His opponent had no idea, what danger there was.

_"Consume All,"_ Arrin was pointing his sword at Ryan, Reiatsu pulsing, *"Fear and Loathing."* The sword coiled, splitting into two strips of silver metal that wound themselves around Arrin's arms. Soon, they transformed into two snakes, waving about in the air, attached to the boy's arm. By the expression on Arrin's face, he was in pain. The blood from his wound was dripping faster now, but his berserker state was still in effect.

It was a shame. A bright young child with a strong future, crushed by a defect in the soul he could not control. Alas, this was the world. He attacked once more. One of the snakes stretched out to bite Ryan, fangs cracking on the aura around him. It seemed to be a Reiatsu drainer, as it attempted to pull some of Pure out of Ryan. It bloated and exploded, being unable to control the unstable Reiatsu at all. Arrin gaped, half his Shikai already broken. He snarled, unable to understand, and a blade emerged from the mouth of the other, lashing around to stab into Ryan. Not even able to pierce his skin, so stuffed was the teen with his supercharged Reiatsu, the blade splintered to the base.

Ryan stood there, unwilling to move, for the risk of destroying himself. Arrin was screaming, but Ryan had his eyes and ears closed, trying to focus. How could he do it. How could he defuse himself, from the bomb he had just become? Slowly, ever so slowly, his right arm moved. A tiny flicker, and it began to rise, as Ryan focused everything on his Reiatsu, trying to keep it stable as he moved. He was trying to use the Art of the Sun, but he couldn't shape Pure. If he could, he'd be able to move confidently. As it was, he just had to slowly work on his movements, until his arm was horizontally held. His fist clenched, as Arrin screamed and attempted to rush him again.

"I'm sorry," Ryan said. He was. But this was the only thing he could do. Before he lost control, before anything could go wrong, he shoved his Reiatsu together as much as he could, down into his fist, and punched Arrin in the face.

Ryan couldn't remember a single thing after that point. Take, the man who had watched the battle, who had healed Ryan, could barely believe it. The backlash from the Reiatsu exploding outwards threw Ryan back like a rocket, crashing through a huge number of metal shipping containers. That Ryan wasn't dead, or completely broken by that, could only be attributed to the leftovers of Pure taking the damage. Most of it, however, had been focused on Arrin.

The boy, cursed at birth, confused, alone, and broken, was dead. Take swore he saw the body literally crumple under the explosion, the entire factory side before Ryan's punch disintegrated. This was the full power of Duality, of Spirit Fission, of Pure, a Reiatsu unstable and concentrated beyond belief. It was the full power of Ryan Ryuzeki. And it had been more than enough, to end this battle.

Take, the man observing this all, sighed, as he fished Ryan out of the rubble, slinging the boy over his shoulder, and the cloak over the pair so they would be out of sight. He'd made contact, so he'd have to bring Ryan back to base now.

Well, that was how the world went. As sirens ran in the background, the man made his exit, target in hand. He wondered, as he walked, just what sort of monster he had picked up. Ryan, with his entire Reiatsu reserve drained, slept.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2010)

"Neith!"

Isis came to a halt, Caim standing behind. He'd been explicitly informed that if he drew his sword on anyone here, Isis would not protect him. It was hard to deal with, but he had to trust her. He had to trust someone who had won. It was the only way to believe he could do so as well.

_Freedom is a lie._

He shook off the voice. He would be free. He would.

Caim looked up, from his thoughts, to see Isis very much in the face of a black clad man, a group of six of them behind him. She was angry, he could tell, or maybe not? Maybe that was just how she dealt with people when she wanted to get her way. Something in her aura was shifting, making it harder to read her. Somehow, it seemed the person she was talking to noticed that as well. It seemed to earn her points?

"You will keep an eye on him at all times, as will we," he was saying. "And, the moment the Captain gets back, you must report to him and bring this...'Caim' to be inspected. Understood?"

"That's what I had planned anyway," Isis grumbled, waving him off, "just relax. I've got it covered. Anyway, my mission's finished, as you should all know. So go mark that down in whatever records are kept around here."

"Don't be so arrogant, girl," the man spoke with annoyance. "Just because you are new and strong, does not mean you are of importance."

"No," Isis replied, "It is because I will be stronger that I am of importance. Don't forget that."

"Astounding arrogance," the man sighed, turning to leave. "How you expect to be a part of Second Division I do not know."

"You'll see," Isis muttered, turning to beckon to Caim. "You'll see and understand the strength I've gained." When Caim arrived, Isis indicated the direction of the training fields. "I'm going to test you," she told him. "Hopefully Heron will be around, who can assist. Follow me."

Caim nodded, wondering what Isis meant. Isis's wonder, was on whether or not she should dive straight into his mind with Kingdom, to guarantee he was not a threat. There was no way to know she'd discover anything useful though. She'd just trial his skills then. It was decided.

The two headed off, always under the watch of their tracker, to make sure should betrayal become apparent, it would never have time to flourish.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 14, 2010)

"The next battle," a voice rang out across the Adjuchas arena, "Will be R?n Ifrit vs Reno Draconis. Enter the battlefield."

R?n raised her head, a furious smile covering her face. She had fought alongside him. She had eaten alongside him. She had seen his power first hand. And during all of that time, she had only one wish. She wanted to crash into it with all her might. Now was the time. Head held high and Reiatsu charged, she descended to the ring.

It was a surprising announcement. He did not expect to fight R?n so quickly. But what was one to do? With a bitter sweet yawn he pulled himself to his feet. He was having such a lovely nap, or so he thought it was a lovely nap. With a roar he sprints down to the arena floor and lands with a thud. The black flames of hell licked at the air as he opened his mouth. A worthy showing for a worthy opponent. This battle was about to be under way.

"All of our power," R?n purred at the thought, "in a fight with no other purpose but to go to the very edge of our being. Doesn't it sound _wonderful_, Draconis?"

"I suppose. Power is the reason I came here." Reno replies back as his tail swings in time with his blood as it pulsed though his body. "A battle for pride and power. Nothing more in this world is needed." he adds with a grin.

"Exactly right." R?n smiled, deep red flames beginning to form around her body. "And so, to battle." Speed was R?n's form, so it was not surprising she was ready to rush into this. The ground around her feet burst up from the pressure, as she raced forward, aiming to crash directly into Reno. This was a fight she had been waiting for.

_ Speed_ Reno thought, it was like their fight back in Tokyo. She was gun'ho has ever, "Fine, let me fight speed with raw power!" Reno roars as pitch black flames shot up around him as his body contorted and changed. HIs key ability was turning into other things so why not use it here? Fire coating his form he turns to a hellish nightmare of a monster. Claws sharp as razors fire out to snag his foe.

As she raced in, R?n flattered her body closed to the ground, allowing her to duck under his swings. The moment she was beneath him, she leaped up, tackling into his stomach and ramping up the power of her Blaze Burst. As a technique devoted to creating and controlling fire, it quickly began to combine their black and red flames together, a massive blast forming around R?n, ready to unleash.

Reno growled under the impact of the full force tackle. But his anger was to be spurred more as this hell cat decided to use his own fire against him. A gutsy move, but one that seemed as if it was about to pay off. Shifting gears Reno pulls from the abyss his body one of the many Zanpaktou he had collected over his life. And with a crunch he devours a portion of one. His body pulses with ability anew as he quickly slams his hands together. "Distortion Wave!" He shouts as a pulse of pressure fires form his hands as they clap together. Fire flew in all directions as Reno Pulled his massive fist high in the air. "Earthquake Punch!" he starts.

R?n bounced off the ground as her fire vanished, spread out across the field. A gigantic punch loomed above her head, descending with deadly speed. Her own speed, greatly enhanced not only by form and soul, but also by will of battle, was able to leap back, the fist meeting ground before her. But still, as the ground splintered, a massive cloud of dirt raising up to the arena roof, she was thrown off her feet.

The shockwave was immense, meaning R?n's balance had been thoroughly ruined. Putting force into her heels, she sprung upwards, spinning in the air to emerge form the dust cloud above Reno, flames beginning to wrap around her in a wheel. They channelled into a single tight band, which she released as Scorch Strike, the whip of fire her tail could throw at a target with a simple swish. With this charge up, it would have greater power, and serve not only as a strong attack, but also the recoil would throw R?n back, allowing her to land on ground not yet destroyed, and begin sucking the ambient flames in the air back into her body.

The impact was pure hell. Not only did the flames burn at Reno's skin. But the tail slap also happened to knock several of Reno's teeth from his head. "Son of a!" Reno swore as his form twists as he collides with the ground with a resounding splat. "Those were my last baby teeth.." he grumbles as his form falls to rubble and powder. Where his chest would have landed was a massive hole, Reno had gone underground.

Deep bellow his old partner Reno's form dripped black as it contorted and changed again, time to see if he couldn't slow this spitfire of a demon down. Reaching up from the depths four monster tendrils fired from the arena floor while Reno's body stayed safely underneath the arena floor. 

R?n heard the rumbling of the ground before she ever felt it shift. A quick hop to the side dodged the first tendril, which surely would have skewered her had it made direct contact. A second burst up beneath her, though she was already dodging, expecting more. A third and a fourth followed, before R?n realised the first and second were already gone again. Once more, the tendrils began to emerge from the ground, forcing her to dodge further.

Snarling, she moved less to dodge the next one, and the moment it pulled up, sunk her teeth into it and pulled, trying to keep it from getting back underground. The other tendrils emerged to strike at her, but she jumped about with the one in her mouth, doing her best to evade them, until, in their rapid striking at her, they had coiled around one another. Letting go and spitting the taste out of her mouth, R?n watched the mess of tied tendrils thrash about.

Deep below the surface Reno laughed that he would allow him to tie himself up. She was good, but was she great? All at once the tendrils stopped flailing and came to a subtle rest. They turned grey then black and began to ooze a viscous toxic liquid. It dripped to the flow like a soft rain forming a puddle until all the tendrils were going and only a boiling soup was left. From the centre of the gunk a boil raised to the ceiling as a inky black form took shape. It was small and compact compared to the kraken that Reno had assumed earlier. This was more feline. More feral. 

Hissing lowly a light fog escaped Reno's mouth, he had switched over to ice mode. With a burst of speed the air seemed to shimmer as Reno darted forward. The ground hissed and bubbled as he trailed his acid like blood along for the ride. The ground rumbled and shook as small ice formations shot up around the area allowing Reno to leap and bound keeping  R?n off balance. 

With a leap he springboards off a ice pillar and flies high in the air above her. His maw locks open as red energies and blue energies swirled together. "Cero." Reno says softly. 

R?n spun around, flame emerging from her in a wave, as the ice pillars emerged. A charging Reiatsu above her head signified a Cero, and yowling loudly, similar red began to form in her own throat. Her flames began to burn more viciously, twisting about to form a ball in front of the Cero, waiting for the energy mass to flow past them. As Reno's Cero fired, so did her own, crashing through her flame ball and carrying the most of fire along for the ride.

Reno threw himself into a rapid spin. If he didn't get out of the way the resulting fire-storm could end this match for him and now. With a heavy heave Reno is able to avoid most of the explosion, but for good measure he throws up his shield which buffers the pressure wave then shatters as he lands on the ground with a graceful thud. "Nice." Reno gleams as his body flashes black and contorts again. "I do hope you remember this one." Reno 's voice echoes as his form shrinks to the form of a humming bird. "Ice Maelstrom!" He chirps as he buzzes off quickly, circling  R?n just out of the reach of her fire.


----------

